# Kelle musik écoutez vous donc?



## Blob (27 Décembre 2001)

Salut

Ben oui quelle style de miousik vous écoutez ? vous utilisateurs de mac?  C'est toujours marrant de voir si y'a une tendance général ou non. (sur mac généralement c plutot bien différent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Personellement j'suis fan de techno (la bonne pas la m.... style daft pouk ou dance pourrie qui passe a la radio)

TIens et qui fais de la musik sur son mac? et avec quels programmes? comment ? etc etc


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Décembre 2001)

Moi chuis plutôt rock, avec un petit faible pour le rock-pop britannique... La techno bof...


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2001)

Moi en ce moment je suis plutôt Mc Solaar et sully sefil


----------



## Yama (27 Décembre 2001)

Plein de genre différent.




Tricky, Angelo Balamanti (le musicien atitré de Lynch), Chabo, Dolly

J'adore les belles voix de femme.

Boa, Shevaree, Dido, Susanna, Stina Nordenstam, Björk




En techno : Clint Mansell, en trance , Lunatic Asylum, Betweenzone, Sasha & John Digweed+ quelques truc Goa ou trance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  douce, The Jam, Psychotic Chaos, Plastic Boy, Man with no name


----------



## WebOliver (27 Décembre 2001)

Moi c'est plutôt pop-rock.
Ça va d'Aerosmith à BonJovi en passant par les Guns. Je suis un inconditionnel d'Alanis Morissette que j'ai vu déjà trois fois. Gotthard, un groupe suisse, est pas mal aussi. Eux je les ai vu huit fois, seulement... Sinon, en ce moment j'aime bien Dido, Travis... Dans la chanson française, qui est bien mal en point, j'aime bien Miossec, j'ai découvert Clarika dernièrement...
Dans un autre registre je déteste le rap et le hip-hop, ainsi que la soupe que nous fait boire MTV.
Voilà.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[28 décembre 2001 : message édité par WebOliver]


----------



## Alain (27 Décembre 2001)

Moi c'est le jazz (moderne), la musique baroque et le tango. Gainsbourg, la salsa (la bonne) et Caetano Veloso, aussi. 

Alain


----------



## alèm (27 Décembre 2001)

moi la plupart des trucs que j'écoute sont référencés là





j'en ai exclu la musique classique : donc
Bach par Glenn Gould, Pierre Hantaï, Reinhardt Goebel, Nathan Milstein, etc
Vivaldi par Il Giardino Armonico
tout Domenico Scarlatti par divers clavecinistes
Erik Satie
tout les enregistrements de David Oïstrakh
etc    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et je rajoute tout Eric Dolphy, Ornette Coleman, John Coltrane, Booker Little, Duke Ellington, Max Roach, Charles Mingus, Abbey Lincoln,    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je suis sûr que  vous ne connaissez pas grand-chose de tout cela alors je rajouterais que j'ai un petit faible pour Shirley Manson de Garbage


----------



## simon (27 Décembre 2001)

Moi j'écoute pas mal de chose différentes:

de l'électro: St-Germain (vu en concert), Red Snapper, (vu en concert) Kid Locco et des trucs de le genre et un peu plus expérimental avec Amon Tobin

du rock: Dolly, rock anglais, Ben Harper (vu en concert) etc...

du grunge: Nivrana, Sound Garden, Alice in Chains, et pis d'autres mais les noms m'échappent

deux trois trucs commerciaux: Dido, Louise Attaque, REM, Lene Marlin, etc...

et la majorité de ma musique se concentre sur du metal: Deftones, Korn, System of a Down, Neurosis, N17, Marylin Manson, Soulfly, Lymph, Shovel, Unfold (les trois derniers c'est des groupes locaux de Losanne en suisse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) etc... des trucs bien trash pour bien se défouler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et je tiens à dire que tout les CDs que j'ai (environ 170) et ben je ne les ai pas piraté j'ai tout acheté, je vais rarement chercher des MP3s sur le net !!!!


----------



## DAB (27 Décembre 2001)

Moi en ce moment c'est Deep Dish et juste avant les Railway Children. En fait j'écoute toutes sortes de musiques, surtout de la pop anglaise (Starsailor, My Vitriol ou Trembling Blue Stars)  et tous les trucs style trip hop-drum 'n bass-ambient (de De Phazz à Corrina Joseph en passant par Alex Gopher, FSOL, Alpha, Transglobal Underground ou Amalgamation of Soundz).
Connaissez-vous les 3 Mustaphas 3?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 javascript: x()


----------



## roro (27 Décembre 2001)

pour moi, c'est varié : ça va de brel à madonna, en passant par boris vian, sans oublier bob sinclar, renaud, garbage, bjork ou depeche mode par exemple...

en ce moment, j'écoute plus particulièrement :

- etienne de crecy (pour ceux qui veulent découvrir, essayez 3 days week end ou am I wrong)

- smoke city (mr gorgeous ou underwater love, toujours si vous voulez découvrir)

- kings of tomorrow (finally, ça passe parfois à la radio en ce moment, ou alors un morceau que je recommande pour ceux qui aiment la house : "come into my room" (si vous cherchez sur audiogalaxy, prenez la version "feat LT brown" et vous m'en direz des nouvelles !!) ... c'est un peu comme "my only love" de bob sinclar sauf que ça bouge encore plus... à ne pas manquer pour les fans du genre)

[27 décembre 2001 : message édité par roro]


----------



## gribouille (27 Décembre 2001)

_








 pouvez répetez la questionnnn ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## gribouille (27 Décembre 2001)

_








 siouplait, minuteriiiiiie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## gribouille (27 Décembre 2001)

_








 oh Thérèse, vous m'entendez Thérèse enfin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## jeanba3000 (27 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
je suis sûr que  vous ne connaissez pas grand-chose de tout cela alors je rajouterais que j'ai un petit faible pour Shirley Manson de Garbage    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

vous êtes bien bonnnnn avec la plèèèèèbe  monsssseigneuuur, touchez ma bosse monnnnssssseigneuuuuurhin hin hin hin ©

pff alèm, il te manque plus que la chanson "j'suis snob" de boris vian !

hin hin hin ©


----------



## gribouille (27 Décembre 2001)

_je n'ai pas l'habitude de dire du mal des gens, mais en effet, Jeanba est vraiment une personne gentille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## alèm (27 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*

vous êtes bien bonnnnn avec la plèèèèèbe  monsssseigneuuur, touchez ma bosse monnnnssssseigneuuuuurhin hin hin hin ©

pff alèm, il te manque plus que la chanson "j'suis snob" de boris vian !

hin hin hin ©









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je  l'aime énormément celle-là   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en fait pour la tiote Shirley, c'est plutot ses gambettes que j'aime   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon allez promis, je gribouillise pour les fêtes restantes


----------



## gribouille (27 Décembre 2001)

_je t'avais dit, Alèm, pas trop de Popper's avant et pendant le sport en chambre et le boulot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## alèm (27 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*je t'avais dit, Alèm, pas trop de Popper's avant et pendant le sport en chambre et le boulot   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






 pourtant, j'en utilise qu'avec toi,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Ma Girb' d'amour!!*


----------



## jeanba3000 (27 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*je n'ai pas l'habitude de dire du mal des gens, mais en effet, Jeanba est vraiment une personne gentille   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ahaaaa ouiii AAAAavec briooooo !!! c'est c'làààà ouiiii


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (28 Décembre 2001)

J'écoute un peu de tout ... mais ces temps-ci c'est période punk ... des plus barges genre dead kennedys, aux grands noms comme les pistols en passant le punk rock de maintenant avec des groupes comme MxPx, Side Effect, Blink182 voir le Ska Punk Rock d'Operation Ivy que je viens de découvrir.
Façon de détendre l'atmosphère, j'écoute aussi du classique et de la bonne tech 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





@+

Guillaume


----------



## Napoléon (28 Décembre 2001)

Ben moi j'écoute surtout des petits groupes bien sympathiques, dans le genre hurlements d'léo, les ogres de barback, mickey 3d, dionysos, etc... et puis des trucs moins petits comme louise attaque/Tarmac, noir désir, miossec, etc... et puis un gros faible pour Thomas Fersen(génie devant l'éternel) et puis aussi pour un autre génie, Jeff Buckley...

Vala...

Vous savez tout


----------



## Arno (28 Décembre 2001)

Ouhla, moi j'écoute vraiment de tout : de l'électro, du rock, de la soul, de la motown, un peu de rap, du classique et du jazz.

Mais en ce moment je suis assez:
- Sinclair
- Café del mar
- Jamiroquaï (ah çà, miam miam)
- Cubain (j'adore)

Voilà quoi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Décembre 2001)

The Cramps (j'ai un petit faible pour Poison Ivy...), les Ramones (Joey rest in peace), Bob Marley (incontournable), Asian Dub Fondation, Zenzile, Thao Paï Paï, tous les bons vieux ska et rocksteady bien roots (label trojan), Death in Vegas, John Spencer Blues Explosion, Alan Vega, Propperllerheads, Manu Chao (et la Mano), Jad Wio, bref... Un peu de tout! J'en oubli sans doute quelques uns (avec plus de 400 albums à la maison, sans compter les gravés et mes "vieux" vinyls"...)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quand à la musique, pour le momment je me contante d'en faire au seins d'un groupe "electro/punk/rock" avec ma bonne vieille Stratocaster et mon ampli Fender... (plus un peu de Whawha et de Metalzone mtII)... La musique sur Mac: Je m'y met doucement (Dub)... Protools free et une vieille version de cubase, mais c'est un peu "usine à gaz" à mon gout... Domage qu'il n'existe pas de "frootyloops" ou "Acide" sur mac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep ze fraicheur


----------



## ficelle (28 Décembre 2001)

les quelques albums qui trainent autour de la chaine...
ray barretto - acid
urban dance squad - mental floss for the globe
micheal franti & spearhead - stay human
james brown - the funky people 1 & 2
ceux qui marchent debout
asian dub foundation (les 3)
gang starr - step in the arena
de la soul - three feet hight and rising 
mangu - mangu
gnawa diffusion - algeria
zao - ancien combatant
the clash - london calling
galiano - a joyfull on the creator
brassens - giant of jazz
quelques compils nova
bonga - angola
alex gopher,
Bentley resomn ace
The Wiseguys
The Propellerheads
Prince
human spirit
Toots and the Maytals.
St Germain
DEL the funky homosapiens
.....
ben faudrait peut etre que je fasse un peu de rangement !


----------



## ficelle (28 Décembre 2001)

a cette heure ci, je vire plutot musique traditionelle......
NTM - autentik


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (28 Décembre 2001)

Ce soir c'est Sex Pistols, Side Effet pour se motiver à faire les news et une compilation du label F Com pour se détendre avant d'aller se coucher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## ficelle (28 Décembre 2001)

non, je ne me souviens plus du nom du bal perdu...
ce dont je me souviens c'est qu'ils etaient heureux les yeux au fond des yeux...
que c'etait bien... que c'etait bien...


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Slug:
*Ce soir c'est Sex Pistols, Side Effet pour se motiver à faire les news et une compilation du label F Com pour se détendre avant d'aller se coucher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tiens chez eux, ya aussi ready made qui est très cool


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Décembre 2001)

Hier soir, c'était Janis Joplin et les Doors ... question de "nostalger" un peu sur ma jeunesse perdue avant de passer le cap de 2002...
Triste ... ... ...
Amitiés,
thebigcafardeux


----------



## roro (28 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*et les Doors ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'adore...! the end particulièrement.


----------



## jeanba3000 (28 Décembre 2001)

je viens de m'offrir l'excellentissime BO de Bullit de Lallo Schiffrin, réinterpreté par lui-même, et c'est brillant !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Décembre 2001)

Pour la pop  De Moloko (dernier cd  top !) à  Jah Wobble en passant par  Greg Brown et Badly Drown...
Pour le jazz de Monk à Kenny Werner en passant par Holly Cole...
En france.... Paris Combo et Sanseverino sont pas mal du tout...
En classique Chopin, Bach et Mozart à toutes les sauces...

Si a première vue ça parait eclectique , en verité ça ne l'est pas du tout ... ya un lien compliqué.... mais il y est...


----------



## gribouille (28 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*non, je ne me souviens plus du nom du bal perdu...
ce dont je me souviens c'est qu'ils etaient heureux les yeux au fond des yeux...
que c'etait bien... que c'etait bien...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_c'est du dominique A. ça ? non ? _


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*

c'est du dominique A. ça ? non ? *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

nan, c'est juste la rétrospective multichaine sur Fernandel qui a rappelé la chanson de Bourvil   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu vas voir, il va finir par nous chanter : _"elle vendait des cartes postales, pis aussi des crayons"_





ou alors NTM a ré-enregistré la chanson mais j'en doute!


----------



## Gargamel (28 Décembre 2001)

rien


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Décembre 2001)

Euh Gargamel !
Je n'avais pas vu ta signature !!!
...Dans mes bras, mon fils...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









papathebig


----------



## Gargamel (28 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Euh Gargamel !
Je n'avais pas vu ta signature !!!
...Dans mes bras, mon fils...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









papathebig*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

youpi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










dis papa, tu payes une chopine?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Décembre 2001)

Moi je suis resté aux Doors.... Ah pour ca, mon seul regret, dans ma vie, c'est de ne jamais avoir pu voir Jim sur scène   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais bon, je me refais avec du TripHop... Hooverphonic, Lunik, Portishead j'en passe et des meilleur...

J'avoue un faible pour Nada Surf et les Young Gods...

Mais bon, en temps que pianiste... j'écoute pas mal de classique 

Par contre, j'ai du mal avec le Hip Hop et le rap


----------



## Gargamel (29 Décembre 2001)

Snoop Doggy Dog doit être un bon chasseur de schtroumpfs lui 
ainsi que Lil BoW WoW et la bande à Dr DRe   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_schtroumpf_


----------



## Napoléon (29 Décembre 2001)

Et je vous conseille la BO du seigneur des anneaux... Vraiment superbe... Pur moment de bonheur garanti!


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Napoléon:
*Et je vous conseille la BO du seigneur des anneaux... Vraiment superbe... Pur moment de bonheur garanti!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et dans un mois, tu ne l'écouteras plus!


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (29 Décembre 2001)

Je vois qu'il y a des nostalgiques des Doors, alors bienvenue au club.

Moi non plus je n'ai pas vue les doors sur scène et cela me manque.

je suis resté très attaché à la musique des seventies et sixties aussi
alors

stones, hendrix, doors, cream, clapton...
beaucoup de blues et de jazz (coltrane, davies chep, monk...)


----------



## Télémac (30 Décembre 2001)

Je dois dire qu'en lisant  vos posts je fais très vieux.

en nostalgique :
musique période année 60-80


en plus moderne mais tout aussi vieux
JM  jarre

en contemporain

les 10 commandements
Roméo et juliette
Pavarotti

et généralement
classique
country


bref tout ce qui fait fuir mes gamins   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[29 décembre 2001 : message édité par Télémac]


----------



## Amiral 29 (30 Décembre 2001)

J'écoute tout! ... Et je me suis jamais lassé de J.S.Bach!
C'est comme çà.
Kenavo


----------



## Jean-iMarc (30 Décembre 2001)

J'aime le jazz (genre prysm ou joshua redman),
le rock, la pop, la world, un peu le classique, la techno suisse alémanique qui tape bien, certaines chanson françaises...

je n'aime pas le rap, les trucs commerciaux (andré rieu...), et tout les gugusses à qui on dit que se sont des stars et des vedettes en les faisant passer à la télé, on leur fait faire un disque nul que tout les lobotomisé de la planete s'arrachent.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





un super album, c'est la planete bleue d'yves blanc (pour les connaisseurs)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





bonaniv à tous ceux qui sont nés entre les fêtes...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Ah, aussi, j'aime pas l'accordéon d'yvette horner, et son sourir crispé !


----------



## Jean-iMarc (30 Décembre 2001)

Eh puis, aussi, j'aime bien iTunes, car maintenant j'ai un super jukebox avec tout mes cd à portée de clic.....

(_eh puis, encore, j'ai rasé ma barbe, mais ça tout le monde s'en fiche..._)


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amiral 29:
*J'écoute tout! ... Et je me suis jamais lassé de J.S.Bach!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et lui ne s'est jamais lassé de toi?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bon sans déc', ceux qui se lassent de JSBach m'étonneront toujours!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jean-iMarc: 
*bonaniv à tous ceux qui sont nés entre les fêtes...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_ils vous en remercient!_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Décembre 2001)

Moi surtout la disco !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Décembre 2001)

Aretha Franklin 
"Respect"
G
E
N
I
A
L


----------



## FANREM (30 Décembre 2001)

Voici quelques Disques qui trainent sur ma chaine

Dandy Warhols, Radiohead, Travis, Hendrix, Pearl Jam, Greenday, Byrds, R.E.M (dont j'ai une collect de bootlegs tres importante plus de 120 Cd)...

Aussi, je regarde quotidennement les chaines musicales du satellite (Mtv 2 / VH 1 ...)

Et ...j'adore me faire un concert à fond la caisse en DVD

J'ai vu une enorme quantite de concerts

Je déteste Rap, Techno et l'opéra (liste non limitative)

Voila


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (30 Décembre 2001)

EUh moi ca cahnge, ca se résume plutô^t^^^àce qui se trouve être du : Roots / Reegae / Ragga, et aussi le Ska, et un peu tout ce qui se trouve dans ce genre là, avec par exemple : 

Sinsemilia, La Ruda Salska, Marcel et son Orchestre, K2R Riddim, Rastabigouz... etc..

Et bien sur les incontournables : Bob Marley, Burning Spear, Jimmi Cliff, LKJ, McAbbe, ....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Décembre 2001)

Que du bon :
L5 (popstar), le groupe alternatif du moment...
Lara Fabian, je vous conseille le Live Vesoul 2001
Pascal Obispo, le poête du millenaire
En jazz, j'aime bien Danny Brillant.
pour info :  l'album de Star Academy vient de sortir. Ne passez pas à côté. TF1 maintenant, ça s'écoute... Que du bonheur!!!

Larusso me manque...


----------



## FANREM (30 Décembre 2001)

Kortali,

Fonce acheter l'album de Loana : Extraordinaire


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Décembre 2001)

Farem,
tu as oublie le GENIALISIME album de DJ JEAN EDOUARD .....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par kortali:
*Je l'ai déjà. Quelle artiste!!  Ne voyez-vous pas la petite fille qui sommeille au fond des ses yeux tristes et profond ? Ah Loana, une future Marianne qui sait ? en filigranne sur les billets de 20 euros...la petasse est une espece protégée de nos jours, et c'est tant mieux...



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Voila qq un qui aime de la Bonne musique


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Décembre 2001)

Je l'ai déjà. Quelle artiste!!  Ne voyez-vous pas la petite fille qui sommeille au fond des ses yeux tristes et profond ? Ah Loana, une future Marianne qui sait ? en filigranne sur les billets de 20 euros...la petasse est une espece protégée de nos jours, et c'est tant mieux...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (31 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Napoléon:
*Et je vous conseille la BO du seigneur des anneaux... Vraiment superbe... Pur moment de bonheur garanti!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est bien l'un des trucs que j'ai pas aimé dans le film, et j'aime pas le CD non plus ... a quelques altérations prés on dirait la Bo de Terminator !!!!!!! Que du dejà vu pompant, et qui denote dans le film ...
Y a que deux trois p'tits passage chanté (qu'ont entend pas dans le film car on est trop concentré sur l'image), qui sont vraiment magnifiques, sinon pour le reste : pomme-backslash, shift-pomme-backslash.

@+

Guillaume


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (6 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jean-iMarc:
*(eh puis, encore, j'ai rasé ma barbe, mais ça tout le monde s'en fiche...)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouahou!! je l'adore ce groupe là!!


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2002)

Tien je viens de tomber sur le deuxieme albums du Saian Supa Crew "X raison" les textes sont toujour aussi géniaux que "KLR"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2002)

salut
moi c plutôt du bon rock style Muse (qui ont fait la pub iTunes avec sunburn), Radiohead, Smashing Pumpkins, Ash, du Weezer du Coldplay, Noir dés', Dandy Warhols, At the Drive In, The Strokes, et des trucs + énervés genre Korn, Deftones, Manson etc etc


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (6 Janvier 2002)

Bon alors moi aussi je vais me livrer... j'ai pas vu beaucoup de personnes qui écoutaient mon style de musique. P'têtre Napoléon s'en approche le plus. Moi ma référence ultime c'est les Têtes Raides, vraiment le meilleur groupe français des 10 dernières années, devant Noir Désir... Qui sont aussi très bons, ils sont arrivés avec leur dernier album à de la très grande musique... Sinon, dans les groupes qui ont pour "style" TR, y a les Hurlements de Léo, pas mal, les Ogres de Barback (mais un cran en dessous...), et d'autres pas trop mal... Dans le reste de la musique française, il y a Louise Attaque, -M- (très marrant, "_j'adore!!_", Zeldba, et beaucoup de truc qui passent sur Ouï fm.... Plus les classiques: le grand Jacques, le seul l'unique.... Gainsbourg, très fort.... Renaud, qui aura bercé ma jeunesse, Téléphone, mon premier groupe de rock, etc...
Mon coup de cur va à Java, Je crois que ca peut-être LE groupe des 10 prochaines années ( en remplacement des TR) je vousrecommande de l'écouter ne serait-ce qu'une fois!!
Groupes anglophones, je connais pas trop les noms, j'aime le pop-rock... U2... etc... J'ai découvert y a pas longtemps Muse, c'est sympas!! Sinon, j'ai aussi découvert Dido il y a pas longtemps, et bien que ce soit pas exactement le style de musique que j'écoute, j'ai été ensorcolé par sa voix Dido je t'aime!! (m'en fou, j'peux dire n'importe quoi, plus personne ne lit, vous vous êtes tous arreter à la cinquième ligne!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
A part ca, ben je suis Breton, et donc j'adore la musique Celtique... Deux autres choses, la BO du film Princess Mononoke, grand film et grande BO (en fait c'est la seule BO que j'ai   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )Et aussi les musiques réorchestrés de Final Fantasy VI, VII et VIII...

Voilà!!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (6 Janvier 2002)

Bah moi aussi je me rapproche un peu de Yann-Bleiz alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca dépend des moments  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








enfin, je parle dans le musique francophobes, têtes raides, la tordue, les orgres, les vrp, etc....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que du bohneur


----------



## Tyler (6 Janvier 2002)

Rolling Stones (je suis fan)
AIR (je suis fan)
THE CLASH 
Green Day
St Germain
Deep Purple
Elvis Prestley
Genesis
The Cure (je suis fan)
The Beatles (je suis fan)
Sex Pistols (je suis fan)
Alice Cooper
Ben Harper
Oasis (je suis fan)
The Who
Harry Nilsson
Jimi Hendrix (je suis fan)
The Smashing Pumkins (je suis fan)
Fatboy Slim
J-J Cale
Jamiroquai
Barry White
John Coltran
John Lee Hocker
Blur
Madness
Talking Heads
Massive attack
Marilyn Manson
Manu Chao
Moby
Muse
Radiohead (je suis fan,surtout les deux derniers)
John Williams
Beethoven (je suis fan)
Nazareth
Portishead
PIL
Police
Sting seul
Metallica
Aerosmith (pas les derniers)
Metallica
Aphex Twin
Add N To (X)
Beck
Blink 182
Bob Dylan
David Bowie (je suis FAN FOU FURIEUX)
Devo (j'adore)
Doors
Elvis Costello
Screaming G Huckings
Metal Urbain
Kraftwerk
...


Bon voilà de tête et en vrac...une infime partie des groupes que j'écoute...






[06 janvier 2002 : message édité par Tyler]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2002)

La je tombe sur le cul! Pas un seul aficionados des Beatles dans ce thread! C'est presque grave! Moi c'est ma référence musicale par excellence! C'est grand magnifique fabuleux, y'a de tous les genres sauf du RAP... et ces arangements! Haaa quel bonheur! Et le jeu de Bass sur certaines chansons est dément (I saw her standing there, ...)... Ils ont posés les bases du hard rock avec Helter Skelter, fais du reggae avant bob marley avec "Long, Long, Long", sorti le meilleur album de tous les temps (Le Double BLanc) de par sa diversité. Peu de groupes peuvent se vanter, sauf les mythiques, d'avoir fait autant d'album avec si peu de mauvaises chansons. Mais ceux qui oseront prétendre que Les Beatles ne valent rien ou qu'ils n'arrivnt pas à la cheville de tel ou tel, seront ceux qui les connaitront le moins. ( Oui, c'est sur que si on ne connait que Yellow Submarine et Yesterday, c'est impossible de se dire à quoi ressemble la musique des Beatles!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) Voila


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (6 Janvier 2002)

C'est quand même fort!! On s'apperçoit que on a tous des gout achement diferents  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est chouette, chacun à son truc!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2002)

oh la la bah moen j'm'en vais vous donner un apperçu, j'vais pas vous faire part de tout les titres que nous avons, car étant passionnés de musique très différente, notre discothèque compte environs 1200 CD's sans les viniles   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les styles musicaux principaux que j'écoutes sont:

- la world: d'Afrique comme par exemple le chanteur Youssou N'Dour ou encore j'aime beaucoup Omar Penè & ... et j'adore le groupe de percussions de Doudou Ndiaye Coumba Rose (Sénégal), et aussi du brésil, de cubain, irlande, celtic, etc....

- groupes folk français aussi comme: Mes souliers sont rouges, Soldat Louis, Aristid Padygros (suisse), etc...

- le jazz et le R & Blues: John Coltrane, Stan Getz, Ella Fitzgerald, Duke Ellington, etc...

- le classique, baroque: Bach, Orff, Chopin, Ravel, Debussy, Mahler, Tchaikovsky, Stravinsky, etc...

et encore la soul, le rock.... 

j'ai oublié la chanson français: J. Brel, G. Brassens, E. Piaf, B. Lapointe ect.., aussi actuel: Higelin, Cabrel, Nougaro, ect..

wali wala un p'tit aperçu   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[06 janvier 2002 : message édité par Oups]


----------



## jfr (7 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par HeavyFighter:
*La je tombe sur le cul! Pas un seul aficionados des Beatles dans ce thread!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est parce que ça va sans dire, HeavyF. ! Les Beatles, c'est hors compétition! Au-dessus du lot! C'est même plus la peine de les citer.
Juste les ré-écouter de temps en temps...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça suffit pour le bonheur...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (7 Janvier 2002)

exactement!!


----------



## Tyler (7 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par HeavyFighter:
*La je tombe sur le cul! Pas un seul aficionados des Beatles dans ce thread! C'est presque grave! Moi c'est ma référence musicale par excellence! C'est grand magnifique fabuleux, y'a de tous les genres sauf du RAP... et ces arangements! Haaa quel bonheur! Et le jeu de Bass sur certaines chansons est dément (I saw her standing there, ...)... Ils ont posés les bases du hard rock avec Helter Skelter, fais du reggae avant bob marley avec "Long, Long, Long", sorti le meilleur album de tous les temps (Le Double BLanc) de par sa diversité. Peu de groupes peuvent se vanter, sauf les mythiques, d'avoir fait autant d'album avec si peu de mauvaises chansons. Mais ceux qui oseront prétendre que Les Beatles ne valent rien ou qu'ils n'arrivnt pas à la cheville de tel ou tel, seront ceux qui les connaitront le moins. ( Oui, c'est sur que si on ne connait que Yellow Submarine et Yesterday, c'est impossible de se dire à quoi ressemble la musique des Beatles!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) Voila   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Ouais,ben moi j'ai mis les beatles dans mon poste et j'ai meme dit que j'étais fan...

On voit ce qui lisent les posts...


----------



## dany (7 Janvier 2002)

En ce qui me concerne, presque toute la liste de Tyler
me convient mais comme écouter de la musique c'est
une question de moments,  j'ai donc mes périodes
musique classique, mes périodes Jazz et  mes
périodes Ferré, Brel, Gainsbourg et surtout Brassens
dont on vient de m'offrir l'intégrale en 13 cd, pour
moir un vrai bonheur !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Janvier 2002)

Vous oubliez aussi les Pink Floyd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[06 janvier 2002 : message édité par Tyler Durden]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*


Ouais,ben moi j'ai mis les beatles dans mon poste et j'ai meme dit que j'étais fan...

On voit ce qui lisent les posts...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Desole Tyler, je me suis tapé tout le thread en un coup et le tien a du m'échapper, desole


----------



## bateman (7 Janvier 2002)

the smiths (82_87)


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2002)

youpi bateman, ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais revu une photo de cette folle de morrisey et de ses trois copines   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tiens pour remémorance (et surtout parce que hin quand même surtout en version _John Peel BBC Radio sessions_)














(en fait, je blague pour les photos, je n'ai qu'à regarder du côté de mes vynils pour cela!)


----------



## bateman (7 Janvier 2002)

yeah


----------



## Grape (7 Janvier 2002)

DYLAN, The Grateful Dead, P. Floyd, Eels, R. Shankar etc...etc...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Janvier 2002)

C pas vraiment une découverte mais écoutez David Gray...ce type il quelquechose...
il chante, entre Dylan et Van Morrison et il a aussi un truc perso que j'aime ....


----------



## camisol (3 Décembre 2002)

remontée de ce fil que j'ai toujours aimé.

en ce moment, *Arno*, _Down and out_, Arno LP.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2002)

*Pas très utile ta remontée de post*...


----------



## camisol (3 Décembre 2002)

Nan, n'a rien à voir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce que voulais _Applepie_, c'est qu'on cause de la dernière galette qui nous avait fait chaviré, ou fait fuir.

Ici, on cause de ce qui passe sur la librairie iTunes à c'moment même où l'on est en train de tapoter le clavier à une heure tardive...

Pis j'suis un homme des profondeurs...


----------



## toph (4 Décembre 2002)

Pour le momment j'écoute vincent delerm.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Décembre 2002)

Ce matin, dans ma caisse : "Purple Rain" ... Prince !


----------



## Foguenne (4 Décembre 2002)

toph a dit:
			
		

> * Pour le momment j'écoute vincent delerm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent choix.


----------



## toph (4 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

Excellent choix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

ce midi c'est midnight oil, ça change..


----------



## krystof (5 Décembre 2002)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> * Salut&lt;P&gt;Ben oui quelle style de miousik vous écoutez ? vous utilisateurs de mac?  *



Plutôt blues :
Albert Collins
Muddy Waters
Luther Allison
BB King
Rory Gallagher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Led Zeppelin (+ hard)
Steevie Ray Vaughan...


----------



## camisol (5 Décembre 2002)

tout ça en même temps ?
Ou bien t'as mis une demie-heure à faire cette liste ?

Pour moi, là tout de suite, GrandMasterFlash remixant Kraftwerk.


----------



## ApplePie (5 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr />* 

Plutôt blues :
Albert Collins
Muddy Waters
Luther Allison
BB King
Rory Gallagher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Led Zeppelin (+ hard)
Steevie Ray Vaughan... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
voilà un homme de goût, surtout pour *rory* et *steevie ray* !!
savez-vous que la statue *clapton* voulait arrêter la guitare lorsqu'il a écouté *steevie* jouer ??


----------



## krystof (5 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par camisol:</font><hr />* tout ça en même temps ?
Ou bien t'as mis une demie-heure à faire cette liste ?
*<hr /></blockquote>
30 secondes. Et encore, je pourrais rajouter :
Albert King
Buddy Guy
Lucky Peterson
Jonny Lang...


----------



## krystof (5 Décembre 2002)

applepie a dit:
			
		

> * savez-vous que la statue clapton voulait arrêter la guitare lorsqu'il a écouté steevie jouer ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clapton  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Qui est-ce  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Connais-pas. Je n'écoute que du blues


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Décembre 2002)

...Ce matin c'était çà :




...comme j'ai +/- 2H30 de bagnole par jour, ça me laisse le temps de me resourcer...


----------



## ApplePie (5 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* ...Ce matin c'était çà :




...comme j'ai +/- 2H30 de bagnole par jour, ça me laisse le temps de me resourcer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
*c'est grand la belgique !!*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
c'est grand la belgique !!






*<hr /></blockquote>
Ben, pas tellement non !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le problème, c'est que tu perds 50 % de ton temps à déraper sur les frites froides et huileuses abandonnées le long des routes ... c'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle je me suis payé un "seize" !!!


----------



## ApplePie (5 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Ben, pas tellement non !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le problème, c'est que tu perds 50 % de ton temps à déraper sur les frites froides et huileuses abandonnées le long des routes ... c'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle je me suis payé un "seize" !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>
mais que fait brigitte b., ce devrait être son truc, les pov petites abandonnées sur les routes, et pas seulement en été !!
et il sait compter en plus : 4 x 4 = 16 (ou 4 puissance 2) !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



content de ton rav à mazout, tout le monde en dit du bien autour de moi !!


----------



## Luc G (5 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Ben, pas tellement non !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le problème, c'est que tu perds 50 % de ton temps à déraper sur les frites froides et huileuses abandonnées le long des routes ... c'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle je me suis payé un "seize" !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est ça, les excuses que tu trouves pour ta femme, quand tu rentres à point d'heure ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
content de ton rav à mazout, tout le monde en dit du bien autour de moi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*<hr /></blockquote>
Super-content !!! Et encore, je viens d'un VW Sharan qui avait déjà une très bonne réputation au niveau du confort et de la motorisation...!
Le RAV est un jouet pour grands enfants ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...moteur souple, puissant et silencieux - confort général très bon - tenue de route excellente ...
Rien que du positif !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 
C'est ça, les excuses que tu trouves pour ta femme, quand tu rentres à point d'heure ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<hr /></blockquote>
C'est une excuse parmi mon catalogue qui doit quand même en comporter plusieurs centaines...(le poids de l'expérience)!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : avis aux amateurs, j'en ai quelques unes à vendre et pas des moindres...


----------



## krystof (5 Décembre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * ...comme j'ai +/- 2H30 de bagnole par jour, ça me laisse le temps de me resourcer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En 2h30 de bagnole, tu peux également te faire l'intégral de Robert Johnson. Ca détend


----------



## ApplePie (5 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
C'est une excuse parmi mon catalogue qui doit quand même en comporter plusieurs centaines...(le poids de l'expérience)!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : avis aux amateurs, j'en ai quelques unes à vendre et pas des moindres... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
je te les échange contre une nouvelle secrétaire !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_(tu sais dolly p.)_


----------



## Luc G (5 Décembre 2002)

Je viens de me nettoyer les oreilles, une fois de plus avec "la campagnie des musiques à ouïr" (sic). Que ceux qui ont toujours rêvé d'entendre "Marinella" telle qu'elle eut du être s'y collent. Ils auront en prime "Dédé l'indien" ou (Joe Dassin enfin décrypté), "sous le ciel de Paris" en version non expurgée, "Tant qu'il y aura des étoiles", etc.

Bon, c'est un peu spécial ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










), le trio en question (par ailleurs jazzmen confirmés) est plus que déjanté. On sait quand ils arrivent, on sait pas quand ils partent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







En live, lachez-les n'importe où, ils vous mettent le souk de toute façon, j'en ai déjà eu plusieurs démonstrations. Pour Marinella, c'est par exemple  ici


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Décembre 2002)

Euh, Applepie ! Mes excuses sont des excuses de luxe - des trucs imparables que même l'esprit le plus tortueux aurait du mal à imaginer - en plus, elles ont fait leurs preuves (je suis encore vivant !!!hihi) - alors, il me semble que le prix offert est un peu léger !!!


----------



## benR (6 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Le RAV est un jouet pour grands enfants ! *<hr /></blockquote>

je commence à comprendre pourquoi mon père vient d'en acheter un...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par benR:</font><hr />* 
je commence à comprendre pourquoi mon père vient d'en acheter un...
*<hr /></blockquote>
...et il a bien eu raison !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






De toutes façons, la vie est mal fichue : quand tu as 20 ans tu rêves d'une Ferrari mais tu ne peux pas te la payer ... quand tu as passé 50 ans, tu peux te la payer (note qu'il y a des exceptions, dont moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais tu ne sais plus t'asseoir dedans ... ni en sortir d'ailleurs !!!Arrrffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, une petite Toyote guillerette et bien chaussée...pourquoi pas ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : mes salutations à ton papa !!!


----------



## Luc G (6 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
De toutes façons, la vie est mal fichue : quand tu as 20 ans tu rêves d'une Ferrari mais tu ne peux pas te la payer ... quand tu as passé 50 ans, tu peux te la payer (note qu'il y a des exceptions, dont moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais tu ne sais plus t'asseoir dedans ... ni en sortir d'ailleurs !!!Arrrffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>

Tu veux refaire le fil d'hier, TheBig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais c'est qu'il radoterait.

Console-toi, si tu avais eu la ferrari, tu l'aurais cassé, à cet âge


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 
Mais c'est qu'il radoterait.
*<hr /></blockquote>
Effectivement Luc ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis dans une période où je me cherche ... le problème est que quand je me trouve, j'arrive toujours trop tard (avec l'âge on n'est plus aussi rapide) parce que je suis déjà ailleurs ... d'où ce p... de décalage !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Décembre 2002)

J'ajouterais aussi que, comme mon espace temps rétrécit à vue d'oeil, je rétrécis avec ...
Dès lors, si un jour, tu devais trouver devant ta porte une petite chose barbue qui raconte des conneries, surtout ne prends pas peur : ce sera moi !


----------



## bebert (6 Décembre 2002)

Ça tombe bien j'ai besoin d'un nain de jardin pour ma maison !


----------



## bebert (6 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

Tu veux refaire le fil d'hier, TheBig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais c'est qu'il radoterait.
*<hr /></blockquote>

La vie est un éternel recommencement


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Décembre 2002)

Mais quand je dis que je rétrécis avec, je constate avec bonheur que certaines parties de mon anatomie ne subissent pas le même sort - normal, ce qui est déjà rétréci de nature ne peut plus rétrécir plus ... de plus, si le reste rétrécit, ce qui ne rétrécit pas semble devenir plus grand ... d'où l'avantage non négligeable de naître avec une petite...!!!


----------



## zele (6 Décembre 2002)

là Zele écoute l'album "Alice" de Tom Waits, tout en écrivant son dernier texte pour un zeu à thème sous les  branches colorées...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




au passage Zele dit boujour, bonsoir aux grands enfants de ce thread qui chavir (hihihi)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Décembre 2002)

Salut Zele ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...ça ne te dérange pas de venir avec des choses sérieuses alors qu'on est en pleine déconnade surréaliste ???


----------



## Luc G (6 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* J'ajouterais aussi que, comme mon espace temps rétrécit à vue d'oeil, je rétrécis avec ...
Dès lors, si un jour, tu devais trouver devant ta porte une petite chose barbue qui raconte des conneries, surtout ne prends pas peur : ce sera moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

On est en pleine cosmologie, là.
d'ici qu'il nous fasse un décalage vers le rouge . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Il ne faut pas confondre le décalage vers le rouge du à l'effet Doppler et le décalage vers le rouge du à l'effet d'eau claire. Seul le deuxième provoque de vrais mirages gravitationnels : on voit deux galaxies là ou il n'y en a qu'une et on risque à chaque instant de tomber dans un trou noir.

Sachant que l'augmentation de la gravité favorise la chute des corps, il est plus raisonnable de ne pas conserver plus avant cette gravité qui ne nous sied pas toujours et risque de nous asseoir : rions donc un brin, nous en serons tout allégés.


----------



## zele (6 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Salut Zele ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...ça ne te dérange pas de venir avec des choses sérieuses alors qu'on est en pleine déconnade surréaliste ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

nan, cela ne la dérange point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



faite comme si zelle était un courant d'air musical délirant dans votre délire


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 
(Il ne faut pas confondre le décalage vers le rouge du à l'effet Doppler et le décalage vers le rouge du à l'effet d'eau claire. Seul le deuxième provoque de vrais mirages gravitationnels : on voit deux galaxies là ou il n'y en a qu'une et on risque à chaque instant de tomber dans un trou noir.
Sachant que l'augmentation de la gravité favorise la chute des corps, il est plus raisonnable de ne pas conserver plus avant cette gravité qui ne nous sied pas toujours et risque de nous asseoir : rions donc un brin, nous en serons tout allégés.    *<hr /></blockquote>
Ton herbe semble fabuleuse Luc ! Probablement moëlleuse à souhait et séchée à point ...


----------



## zele (6 Décembre 2002)

bye zele se sauve, s'envole dans les airs, zelle a rencart c/o le véto


----------



## Luc G (6 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Ton herbe semble fabuleuse Luc ! Probablement moëlleuse à souhait et séchée à point ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Sans même de l'herbe, TheBig,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aucun dopage.
Garanti bio lozérien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon, pour en revenir à nos moutons c'est peut-être aussi un peu la faute à la campagnie des musiques à ouïr, tout à l'heure, à Bach et Fournier au violoncelle après, à Archie Shepp pour l'heure.

Ou à la tramontane, ou aux conneries de Aricosec, ou aux tiennes (et je n'oublie pas les autres)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour faire le pont avec les citations filmiques, Gébé, l'an 01 :

"On s'arrête tous, on fait un pas de côté, on réfléchit, et c'est pas triste"


----------



## ApplePie (6 Décembre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *  Euh, Applepie ! Mes excuses sont des excuses de luxe - des trucs imparables que même l'esprit le plus tortueux aurait du mal à imaginer - en plus, elles ont fait leurs preuves (je suis encore vivant !!!hihi) - alors, il me semble que le prix offert est un peu léger !!!     *


invétéré gourmand ce TheBig _(arrosé d'un russe blanc ??)_





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />*...et il a bien eu raison !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






De toutes façons, la vie est mal fichue : quand tu as 20 ans tu rêves d'une Ferrari mais tu ne peux pas te la payer ... quand tu as passé 50 ans, tu peux te la payer (note qu'il y a des exceptions, dont moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais tu ne sais plus t'asseoir dedans ... ni en sortir d'ailleurs !!!Arrrffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, une petite Toyote guillerette et bien chaussée...pourquoi pas ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : mes salutations à ton papa !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
le plus drôle c'est qu'à 20 ans je roulais en ferrari (notez bien qu'elle n'était pas à moi) et, par voie (large) de conséquence, fréquentais un station balnéaire bien connue du sud de la france.
quel enseignement en tire-je ? que j'étais un jeune imbécile chanceux qui soignait son nombril aux chevaux vapeurs ; a posteriori, je crois, sans plaisanter, que cela m'a permis de regarder autour de moi et de me rendre compte que le monde était bien mal fait. paradoxalement, cela m'a fait perdre une partie des mes ambitions matérielles.
_c'était la minute éthique de chez toc_


----------



## zele (6 Décembre 2002)

laZeleécouteencemomentmêmediversarstitesdeJazz unecompilationfaiteparsonCaptainEroda (hihihi) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zele adore le Jazz, la World, le Folk, le Rock, Tom Waits,  etc .... Zele est étlectictic!!


----------



## alèm (6 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zele:</font><hr />* laZeleécouteencemomentmêmediversarstitesdeJazz unecompilationfaiteparsonCaptainEroda (hihihi) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zele adore le Jazz, la World, le Folk, le Rock, Tom Waits,  etc .... Zele est étlectictic!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

tac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t'écoutes Tom ? fallait le dire, je t'aurais présenté son frangin John (Lurie) et son frangin Greg (Cohen)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et puis le cousin Arto (Lindsay), les copains quoi


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Ton herbe semble fabuleuse Luc ! Probablement moëlleuse à souhait et séchée à point ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Le secret TheBig,une cave à vin (température 13°,Hydrométrie 80%),dans la boite à cigare  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(avec les Cohiba Lanceros) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Y a 25 ans je trouvais que ça séchait bien vite dans les poches de jean !!!


----------



## Sir (6 Décembre 2002)

Moi Lenny !!!!


----------



## bebert (6 Décembre 2002)

En ce moment je regarde et j'écoute le dernier DVD &amp; CD d'Alanis Morissette intitulé "Feast on scraps".







.






PS : le CD n'est pas protégé et peut aisément s'importer dans iTunes.


----------



## tomtom (7 Décembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

>



C'est pas poli d'éternuer dans le micro


----------



## Sir (7 Décembre 2002)

Qui est fan de Lenny la?


----------



## bebert (7 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Qui est fan de Lenny la?  *








Ce Lenny là ?


----------



## Sir (7 Décembre 2002)

Non , lui


----------



## macinside (7 Décembre 2002)

les 3 disques qui tourne le plus chez moi (enfin sur mon iPod)

Lain - cyberia mix (le remix de "Duvet" est génial)






Fat Boy Slim - You've comme a long way, baby






Noir Desir - 666 667 club






personne n'aurai le clip "un jour en france" sous la main ?


----------



## WebOliver (8 Décembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *(...)Le CD n'est pas protégé et peut aisément s'importer dans iTunes.*



J'espère bien car je me suis commandé le set (DVD+CD) hier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est du bon?


----------



## Sir (8 Décembre 2002)

Tout d'elle est bon .........


----------



## bebert (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

J'espère bien car je me suis commandé le set (DVD+CD) hier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est du bon?  *<hr /></blockquote>

Dommage que tu n'aies pas de lecteur DVD multizone car je me retrouve avec deux coffrets (un zone 1 et un zone 23456, z'auraient pas pu faire un DVD zone 123456 ces nullos ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), j'aurai pu te revendre le zone 1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À part ça le DVD c'est du tout bon ! Une grosse critique : le live est "saucissoné", quand une chanson se termine il faut "zapper" pour acceder à la chanson suivante.
La qualité du live est très bonne même si parfois sur certaines chansons, ils ont mélangé différentes sources amateur (son pourri, image pourrie). J'aurai aimé qu'ils regroupent tous les extras à la fin du DVD
Quant au CD audio, plein de petits bijous : "sister blister", "unprodigal daughter", "purgatory", etc.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Décembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Dommage que tu n'aies pas de lecteur DVD multizone car je me retrouve avec deux coffrets (un zone 1 et un zone 23456, z'auraient pas pu faire un DVD zone 123456 ces nullos !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Celui que j'ai acheté est un zone 2. Je n'aurai pas pu lire ton zone 1 sur mon iMac, puisque le lecteur se bloque sur la dernière zone. Je n'ai que des zones 2 dans mes DVD.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * En ce moment je regarde et j'écoute le dernier DVD &amp; CD d'Alanis Morissette intitulé "Feast on scraps".(...)  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est vrai que c'est du bon... Je le réécoute en ce moment... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_Simple Together_.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Janvier 2003)

Alors pour moi, c'est La Rue Kétanou un petit groupe bien sympatoche (chez Yelen musiques, le même label que Tryo) qui parcourt la France et qui a explosé avec son premier album  _En attendant les caravanes_ et qui a sorti son 2ième alboum il y a quelques temps. Remarquables également en concert. A écouter absolument


----------



## Luc G (7 Janvier 2003)

Slim et Slam, Ella Fitzgerald, Duke, etc.

Plus généralement les trésors du jazz : deux coffrets de 10 disques à vil prix (40 euros les 10, 73-75 minutes chaque disque) racontant l'histoire du jazz (1898-1943 pour le premier, 1943-1951 pour le second) une anthologie chronologique préparée entre autres par André Francis (diffusée par harmonia mundi, pub gratuite).

Que du bonheur : des chefs-d'oeuvre à la queue-leu-leu, connus et moins connus ; et le côté chronologique est instructif. En plus, les enregistrements sont techniquement assez propres (même pour les très vieux machins). Ceux qui veulent tout savoir pour presque rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sur l'histoire du jazz peuvent foncer les yeux fermés.


----------



## bebert (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

C'est vrai que c'est du bon... Je le réécoute en ce moment... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Simple Together. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Arrête, tu te fais du mal !


----------



## kamkil (25 Octobre 2003)

Yann-Bleiz a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, j'ai aussi découvert Dido il y a pas longtemps, et bien que ce soit pas exactement le style de musique que j'écoute, j'ai été ensorcolé par sa voix Dido je t'aime!!



Tiens Yann résume mieux que moi mon sentiment


----------



## kamkil (25 Octobre 2003)

Zut je pensais répondre dans l'autre post consacré à ce sujet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bah tant pis


----------



## Komac (25 Octobre 2003)

Bin moi, ce serait plutôt le Hard Rock, de AC/DC à ZZ Top, en passant par Slayer et Dream Theater, du plus vieux au plus récent...
Pis des fois, un pti Pink Floyd pour me détendre...
J'aime bien aussi le dernier (bin si, ça peut aussi arriver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Calogero (dans cet ascenseur, trop cool)...


----------



## krystof (26 Octobre 2003)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> Bin moi, ce serait plutôt le Hard Rock, de AC/DC à ZZ Top



AC/DC en hard Rock, je veux bien, mais ZZTop, j'ai un doute.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> AC/DC en hard Rock, je veux bien, mais ZZTop, j'ai un doute.



bah il devait vouloir nous montrer qu'il connait ses classiques de A à Z


----------



## Komac (26 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> AC/DC en hard Rock, je veux bien, mais ZZTop, j'ai un doute.



Pas de doutes, écoute un peu leur album "Eliminator" c'est du Hard Rock et du bon...
Le Hard est plus varié qu'on ne le croit et ne se limite pas à AC/DC, Kiss et Iron Maiden... à bon entendeur...


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Noir Desir - 666 667 club



euh


----------



## krystof (26 Octobre 2003)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> Pas de doutes, écoute un peu leur album "Eliminator" c'est du Hard Rock et du bon...
> Le Hard est plus varié qu'on ne le croit et ne se limite pas à AC/DC, Kiss et Iron Maiden... à bon entendeur...



Ecoute alors Tush ou La Grange, et surtout le son et le jeu de Billy Gibbons. Plutôt inspiration Blues que Hard. Certes, le rythme reste souvent binaire, mais ils ne sortent pas du gros son .


----------



## tomtom (26 Octobre 2003)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> Le Hard est plus varié qu'on ne le croit et ne se limite pas à AC/DC, Kiss et Iron Maiden... à bon entendeur...



Et ne cherchez pas trop loin, il-y-a du très bon "métal" français:





Eths, vous connaissez pas, vous devriez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Lofofora, plus vivant que jamais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








élève ton esprit


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2003)

miams 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 musique de Yoko Kanno mon disque de chevet


----------



## Komac (26 Octobre 2003)

C'est vrai qu'il y a du bon metal français, je n'en connais pas perso, j'en suis resté à Trust...
Il faudrait que j'y jette mes esgourdes...


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2003)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il y a du bon metal français, je n'en connais pas perso, j'en suis resté à Trust...



en coeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_An ti so cial, An ti so cial, An ti so cial_


----------



## Komac (26 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ecoute alors Tush ou La Grange, et surtout le son et le jeu de Billy Gibbons. Plutôt inspiration Blues que Hard. Certes, le rythme reste souvent binaire, mais ils ne sortent pas du gros son .



Certes, ils ont eu différentes période (dont "Afterburner" que je trouve trop commercial) mais je maintien qu'"Eliminator" fait plus Hard que Blues, par contre pour les autres albums tu as plutôt juste...


----------



## Komac (26 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> en coeur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES ! YES ! C bô !


----------



## tomtom (26 Octobre 2003)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il y a du bon metal français, je n'en connais pas perso, j'en suis resté à Trust...
> Il faudrait que j'y jette mes esgourdes...



écoutes déjà ces trois là... tu m'en dira des nouvelles


----------



## Komac (26 Octobre 2003)

Lofofora, j'ai déjà entendu 2 ou 3 morceaux, mais les deux autres je ne connaissait pas... à écouter...


----------



## Komac (26 Octobre 2003)

Pour le metal suisse, mes préférés restent les défunts "Coroner", des vrais pros avec un son parfait...
Plus connus aux Etats-Unis que dans leur propre pays, un comble...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Slim et Slam, Ella Fitzgerald, Duke, etc.



ella fitzgerald... aïe aïe aïe...


----------



## dude (26 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> miams
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas lui qui a fait une bonne partie des chansons de Cowboy Bebop? Avec les Seatbelts ou je sais plus quoi, j'aime bien moi aussi (Memory est trs sympa)


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas lui qui a fait une bonne partie des chansons de Cowboy Bebop? Avec les Seatbelts ou je sais plus quoi, j'aime bien moi aussi (Memory est trs sympa)



elles a composer toutes les chansons


----------



## dude (26 Octobre 2003)

Tu connais le film Avalon????

Je suis sur que ca pourrait te plaire


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2003)

bien sur que oui, j'ai été le voir au ciné, et quelque minutes aprés je passe a la fnac, et il était au rayon import


----------



## krystof (27 Octobre 2003)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> Pour le metal suisse, mes préférés restent les défunts "Coroner", des vrais pros avec un son parfait...



Moi, mon préféré reste emmentalitor. J'aimais bien aussi tablodbor mais ils sont devenus trop commercial.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Moi, mon préféré reste emmentalitor. J'aimais bien aussi tablodbor mais ils sont devenus trop commercial.



Tu oublie Kofrefor, ca c'est du métal!


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Octobre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublie Kofrefor, ca c'est du métal!



du pur métal suisse, double crème


----------



## kamkil (27 Octobre 2003)

Et les vieux trucs vous aimez aussi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avez tous les trentenaires et quarantenaires qu'on a ici, ya pas de raison qu'ils soient pas nostalgique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dans le genre j'aime bien Walking on the Moon de Police 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yen a qui connaissent? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Note: Mon 2500ème


----------



## jpmiss (27 Octobre 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Et les vieux trucs vous aimez aussi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 je crois que c'est mon premier vinyl 33T  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais pas réelement nostalgique... 

Felicitations pour ton 2500ème


----------



## Luc G (27 Octobre 2003)

J'ai terminé aujourd'hui mon mois de concerts jazzèbre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Le mois prochain, si j'ai du courage, j'ai le festival de musique contemporaine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Alors un résumé de ce que j'ai vu en commençant par les plus connus :

Louis Sclavis (Napoli's wall) avec Vincent Courtois et Hasse Poulsen
Jack de Johnette avec Foday Musa Suso
Carla Bley en quartet avec Steve Swallow
Abdullah Ibrahim
Yves Robert en sextet (avec Christophe Monniot au sax) jouant Orphée
Bozilo (Bojan Z, Karim Ziad, Julien Lourau)
Camel Zekri à la guitare, en solo impro
Didier Petit au violoncelle, en solo impro
Denis Colin et les arpenteurs (dont Camel Zekri et Didier Petit)
Pepa Paivinen et Iro Harla (des finlandais)
AJT Guitare trio (manouche mais pas que) avec le fiston Dutronc
Duoud
Bumcello (Vincent Segal et Cyril Atef)
Le quartet de Didier Labbé

Et cet après-midi, "lo chi na na poun" des chansons en occitan de Victor Gélu, un poète "social" du siècle dernier par un superbe trio : Manu Théron, Daniel Malavergne, Patrick Vaillant (plus en invité un saxophoniste dont j'ai oublié le nom, arménien : Edmond ...) Malgré le temps pourri qui nous a empêché de profiter des pelouses pour le pique-nique, une belle ambiance.

Bon, repos musical pour quelques temps (enfin, j'ai des CD à écouter 





)


----------



## Komac (27 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> du pur métal suisse, double crème



double crème de "Gruyère" et avec des meringues s'il-vous-plaît môsieur...


----------



## jpmiss (27 Octobre 2003)

Tiens a propos de metal la BO de MI 2 qui vient de passer a la teloche etait pas mal


----------



## Fulvio (27 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> miams
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens, c'est pas le (la ?) compositeur de la BO de Cowboy Bebop ? Des potes m'ont fait découvrir ça ce week-end (la musique et le manga), j'ai vraiment apprécié (pourtant, je suis pas mangaphile).


----------



## Fulvio (27 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> elles a composer toutes les chansons



Oups, si j'avais lu jusqu'ici, j'aurais eu la réponse à mon inervention précédente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dingue, ça, je connaissais pas Cowboy Bebop jusqu'à il y 48h, et d'un coup, j'en entends parler partout


----------



## dude (27 Octobre 2003)

Il faut que tu regardes le film, et les episodes... tout quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Franchement c'est un tres tres bon anime.


----------



## krystof (27 Octobre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens a propos de metal la BO de MI 2 qui vient de passer a la teloche etait pas mal



Heureusement qu'il y avait la B.O. d'ailleurs.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement qu'il y avait la B.O. d'ailleurs.



C'est un fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais un soir au boulot ou y'a pas grand chose a foutre ca occupe.
J'aime etre payé a regarder des nanards, ca change!


----------



## Fulvio (27 Octobre 2003)

Enfin, bon, le disque du moment, c'est l'album de The Rapture, Echoes. Le punk qui fait _I am an anarchist-huh_ prend en levrette le disco qui fait _I feel looooo-ooooo-oooove_ et ça donne :

_House of... jealous lovers !
One hand... ties the other !
House of... jealous lovers !
House of... jealous lovers shake doooooooooown !_

I-rré-si-stible !


----------



## jpmiss (27 Octobre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, bon, le disque du moment, c'est l'album de The Rapture, Echoes. Le punk qui fait _I am an anarchist-huh_ prend en levrette le disco qui fait _I feel looooo-ooooo-oooove_ et ça donne :
> 
> _House of... jealous lovers !
> One hand... ties the other !
> ...



Absolument!


----------



## krystof (27 Octobre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'aime etre payé a regarder des nanards, ca change!



Qu'est-ce qui change ? Le fait d'être payé


----------



## macinside (28 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Il faut que tu regardes le film, et les episodes... tout quoi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-pour la serie ça ce passe  par la 
-pour le film  c'est ici 
-par contre pour la bande son, ça va se trouvez dans le commerce car les cd sont épuiser au japon et ceux que l'on trouve en france ne son que des copies


----------



## macinside (28 Octobre 2003)

j'avais oublier mes amis de  cdjapan , dans l'ordre :
- l'ost 
- no-disc 
- blue 
- vitaminless 
- music for freelance 
- future blues (film) 
- il existe aussi ce  mini-album ainsi qu'un box (grosse compil) avec surtout un live ! (mais absolument introuvable ! )


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Octobre 2003)

fais gaffe Mackie, à force de poster du lien à tout va, tu pourrais te transformer en WebOliver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_seule ton orthographe pourrait te sauver de cette terrible déchéance_


----------



## decoris (17 Novembre 2003)

au fait, c'st quoi cette musique qu'on entend dans plein de bandes annonces de film, style un peu opéra super rapide, et qui va comme ça : 

TATataTA...
TATataTA...
Tatatataaaa tata

ou plutot comme ça en fait : 
TINTintinTIN...
TATatinTIN...
Tatatataaaa tata


vous vboyez ce que je veux dire?


----------



## gribouille (17 Novembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> au fait, c'st quoi cette musique qu'on entend dans plein de bandes annonces de film, style un peu opéra super rapide, et qui va comme ça :
> 
> TATataTA...
> TATataTA...
> ...



des poussières sur la lentille de lecture de la bande son, rien que ça....


----------



## decoris (17 Novembre 2003)

nan, sérieux!!!! vous voyez pas de quoi je parle???

la moitié des bandes annonces l'utilisent!!!!


----------



## gribouille (17 Novembre 2003)

sela s'appelle des saletées, on ne les utilisent pas, ça pullule tout seul


----------



## maousse (17 Novembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> au fait, c'st quoi cette musique qu'on entend dans plein de bandes annonces de film, style un peu opéra super rapide, et qui va comme ça :
> 
> TATataTA...
> TATataTA...
> ...


le Te Deum de bizet ?

si c'est le cas, ton interprétation est une honte, t'as aucune pitié pour ce pauvre vieux georges ?


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2004)

ah enfin d'la musique de quand j'étais jeune...


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2004)

Miams ! du rock breton


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (19 Février 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> au fait, c'st quoi cette musique qu'on entend dans plein de bandes annonces de film, style un peu opéra super rapide, et qui va comme ça :
> 
> TATataTA...
> TATataTA...
> ...



Dies irae
Dies illa
Solvet saeclum in favilla:
Teste David cum Sybilla.
Quantus tremor est futurus
Quando judex est venturus
Cuncta stricte discussurus!
Dies irae
Dies illa
Solvet saeclum in favilla:
Teste David cum Sybilla
Quantus tremor est futurus
Quatdo judex est venturus
Cuncta stricte discussurus!
Quantus tremor est futurus
Dies irae, dies illa
Quantus tremor est futurus
Dies irae, dies illa
Quantus tremor est futurus
Quantus tremor est futurus
Quando judex est venturus
Cuncta stricte discussurus
Cuncta stricte
Cuncta stricte
Stricte discussurus
Cuncta stricte
Cuncta stricte
Stricte discussurus!

Dies Irae, Requiem de Giuseppe Verdi ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





@+

Guillaume


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (19 Février 2004)

Sinon, ce que j'ecoute principalement par ce temps glacial :

*Led Zeppelin IV* : Led Zeppelin





*Ramones* : The Ramones





*Burning Down The Opera* : Edguy





*Mother Earth* : Within Temptation





*Best of the Complete Savoy and Dial Studio Recordings*  : Charlie Parker





*At the Village Vangaurd 4: More for Less* : Art Pepper






Yaaabonnn !


----------



## Luc G (19 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Slug]
> *Best of the Complete Savoy and Dial Studio Recordings*  : Charlie Parker



C'est sûr que là, tu ne risques pas grand-chose question niveau


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (19 Février 2004)

C'est du bonnn tres bon (ahhh le solo break de A night in Tunisia !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Luc G (19 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Slug] C'est du bonnn tres bon (ahhh le solo break de A night in Tunisia !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai un peu oublié, en tous cas cette interprétation de "night in tunisia" (j'adore écouter mais je n'ai pas trop de mémoire musicale, je ne suis pas du tout musicien). En tous cas, tu m'as donné l'envie de me réécouter le Bird au Savoy (ça je l'ai, pas les sessions au dial) et en prime je vais me refaire un peu du parker chez verve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MackZeKnife (19 Février 2004)

en ce moment, Lambchop (et la voix de son chanteur Kurt Wagner), les Stones (midnight rambler...) et quelques titres gratouilleux de Robert Johnson (malted milk..)


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Février 2004)

bien...pour robert johnson en tout cas...
Le reste n'existe pas.


----------



## MackZeKnife (19 Février 2004)

1 sur 3, Maître, c'est trop d'honneur


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Février 2004)

Pas mon but.

Pas d'ami.

Rien.

Mais Bob c'est bien.

Le reste n'existe pas.


----------



## Solvovmazeltov (19 Février 2004)

Moi mes styles sont plutôt orientée sur la musique élèctronique,
Hard Trance, Hard House, Pourquoi pas du Hard Core  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mes réfèrence sont:

Dj Darude
Dj Kristoff

Un de mes derrnier Mp3 que j'ai bien aimée c'est zombie nation


----------



## molgow (19 Février 2004)

Pour moi ces jours, c'est Yannick Noah, Rammstein et Georges Brassens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quoi c'est pas compatible ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  bah.. je fais ce que je veux d'abord


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Rammstein



mais que vont dire les voisins


----------



## Luc G (20 Février 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi ces jours, c'est Yannick Noah, Rammstein et Georges Brassens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du moment que c'est de la musique, c'est compatible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : ces jours-ci sur le pont : outre Brassens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, du jazz plus ou moins varié : Copland-Peacok, Ray Brown, Sébastien Texier ;des compils de blues (je ne connais pas trop, alors j'essaye) ; du Bartok au clavecin, les gribouillis de Pascal Ayerbe (instruments : des objets divers et variés, des jouets, des bruits) ; les variations Goldberg par quelqu'un de pas connu ; une suite en musique et paroles inspirée par des textes quechua., etc.


----------



## Switcher (20 Février 2004)

Ces temps-ci :

- gros shoot de Tangerine Dream circa 1974-77 (les concerts seulement), de l'électronique teuton avec un gros son analogique bien roots,
mais aussi :
- William Orbit, Amon Tobin, DJ Food, Cinematic Orchestra, Gotan Project, John Lee Hooker, Steve Reich, plein de BO's et Lenny Kravitz 

Ça, c'est quand je suis devant le Mac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sur l'autoroute : Public Enemy (période "Fear of a Black Planet"), Nine Inches Nails et du Carl Mc Coy. Ça rend aimable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ailleurs, des trucs progressifs et new age principalement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...et un vieux Iron Maiden.

Et quand je ne suis pas devant le Mac, du classique, du jazz, du blues et de l'électro, complétement pris au hasard... 

J'aime bien le silence aussi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ma copine, c'est plutôt Solaar, le funk qui tâche, et l'électro russe...


----------



## KARL40 (20 Février 2004)

Pas grand chose ces temps-ci ... Mais j'attends une petite livraison (il se reconnaitra  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Alors on se console avec :

JERRY SPIDER GANG - "Exile on Mainstream" 
Du grand "punk garage" 

LES THUGS - "Road closed"
Un "best of" tardif mais servant de séance de rattrapage pour tous ceux qui voudraient découvrir LE groupe français..






Une autre raison pour l'acheter : SONNYBOY n'aime pas !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (20 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un peu oublié, en tous cas cette interprétation de "night in tunisia" (j'adore écouter mais je n'ai pas trop de mémoire musicale, je ne suis pas du tout musicien). En tous cas, tu m'as donné l'envie de me réécouter le Bird au Savoy (ça je l'ai, pas les sessions au dial) et en prime je vais me refaire un peu du parker chez verve
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Février 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Pas grand chose ces temps-ci ... Mais j'attends une petite livraison (il se reconnaitra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui?
On parle de moi?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Euh ca devrait plus trop tarder mais putain j'ai un de ces boulot en ce momment!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A props de Best of j'ai lu que  Minimal Compact  allait sortir un coffret 3 CD avec singles, rareté et tout le tintouin.
C'etait pas mal Minimal Compact


PS: vraiment superbe ce navatard Karl


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sébastien Texier



nota :  Sebastien Texier Band_e_ quand il joue !


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> nota :  Sebastien Texier Band_e_ quand il joue !



il doit prendre son pied


----------



## Luc G (22 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> nota :  Sebastien Texier Band_e_ quand il joue !



Ah ! l'oeil du photographe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En écoutant le CD, je n'ai rien remarqué


----------



## Fulvio (22 Février 2004)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment, Lambchop (et la voix de son chanteur Kurt Wagner), les Stones (midnight rambler...) et quelques titres gratouilleux de Robert Johnson (malted milk..)



Yep, les deux nouveaux Lambchop sont splendides ! Le genre de disque dont l'écoute réconforte en cas de coup de blues, également très de saison : la meilleur période de l'année pour écouter Lambchop, c'est en ce moment, quand les jours rallongent et que les après-midi vous cèdent enfin le droit d'enlever votre manteau une heure ou deux. La déprime hivernale recule et Lambchop est la bande-son de ces instants-là.

Sinon, The Rapture a foutu le feu au Ninkasi de Lyon jeudi dernier, pendant un set court, mais intense. Un groupe heureux d'être sur scène et un public content de suer (un jour, ils mettront les clims à fond pendant les concerts et je le regretterai), un Olio et un House of Jealous Lovers mémorables (le chanteur dans la fosse pour Olio), bon son mais pas assourdissant, groupe doué et chansons géniale pour un grand concert.

Sinon, je découvre les débuts agités de Nick Cave chez les Birthday Party ("Hits" - meilleurs que je l'imaginais) et les prémices du mélange punk/funk  avec Gang of Four ("A Brief History of XXth Century" - best of, moins bon que je l'imaginais, mais une poignée de bonnes choses malgré tout - à noter un pochette à ne pas prendre au premier degré).

Par contre, les BellRays me gonflent (trop MC5, que j'ai jamais apprécié) et je suis pas sûr de m'attarder encore longtemps sur l'album de Cody Chestnutt (rap/soul/folk à effet crème de marron : trois écoutes à trouver ça super puis un écoeurement rapide au delà - le garçon s'est bien trouver son pseudo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

Voilà !


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, les BellRays me gonflent (trop MC5, que j'ai jamais apprécié)



tu les as vu en concert ? c'est pas extra extra mais énergique (beaucoup plus que sur le disque ! )


----------



## Fulvio (23 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> tu les as vu en concert ? c'est pas extra extra mais énergique (beaucoup plus que sur le disque ! )



J'ai pas eu ce plaisir. Ils sont passé à Lyon l'année dernière, mais c'est tombé le même soir que Frank Black, alors forcément


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas eu ce plaisir. Ils sont passé à Lyon l'année dernière, mais c'est tombé le même soir que Frank Black, alors forcément



Quelle belle ville tout de meme! Avoir le choix entre Frank Black et les BellRays le meme soir! (j'aurais fait le meme choix que toi)

Cela dit c'est de mieux en mieux sous les volcans...


----------



## Fulvio (23 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quelle belle ville tout de meme! Avoir le choix entre Frank Black et les BellRays le meme soir! (j'aurais fait le meme choix que toi)
> 
> Cela dit c'est de mieux en mieux sous les volcans...



Ben ça alors ! Des envieux des nuits lyonnaises ! Pourtant, la ville n'a pas bonne réputation en la matière (sans parler des proverbiales froideur et distance du public lyonnais).

Mais bon, le barrisme a fait son temps, enfin, faut croire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, moi j'dis ça, m'en fous, chuis Isérois


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça alors ! Des envieux des nuits lyonnaises ! Pourtant, la ville n'a pas bonne réputation en la matière (sans parler des proverbiales froideur et distance du public lyonnais).



Ben disons que comparé a Clermont, lyon c'est un peu Las Vegas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mais comme je le disais ca va de mieux en mieux depuis quelques années. Le Giscardisme a peut etre fait son temps lui aussi, enfin, faut croire


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit c'est de mieux en mieux sous les volcans...



Ah toi aussi tu es allé voir Alizee et Johnny au Zenith de Clermont !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_en parlant du zenith, je l'inaugurerai pour la venue de Muse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ah toi aussi tu es allé voir Alizee et Johnny au Zenith de Clermont !














Je pouvais pas j'avais piscine.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et ca t'a plu?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> _en parlant du zenith, je l'inaugurerai pour la venue de Muse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Possible que j'y aille aussi meme si Muse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
Si non il me semble avoir vu que Ben Harpper passera au zenith en Juin


----------



## Lio70 (24 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben disons que comparé a Clermont, lyon c'est un peu Las Vegas



J'imagine Raymond Barre en costume à paillettes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mon époque c'est les années 80: Depeche Mode, Duran Duran, Pet Shop Boys, les Rita Mitsouko, The Cure. J'aime aussi, en vrac: la musique de film de John Williams, Bernard Herrman, Maurice Jarre et Alfred Newman, les comédies musicales d'Andrew Lloyd Webber, l'opéra (surtout l'italien, plus enjoué) et, occasionnellement, du classique (Holst, Tchaikovski) et aussi Gershwin, Leonard Bernstein, Dutronc, The Corrs, Hooverphonic. Et le jazz me détend, me met de bonne humeur, bien que je n'y connaisse rien...

En ce qui concerne la musique sur Mac, j'attends d'acheter un G5 (vraisembleblement l'été prochain) pour me mettre àç Garage Band et acheter le clavier promu à cet effet lors de la dernière keynote à Frisco (épaté par l'effet "choeur").


----------



## Lio70 (24 Février 2004)

Désolé. Double-post accidentel.


----------



## Fulvio (24 Février 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine Raymond Barre en costume à paillettes.



En costume à paillettes et en duo avec Jacques Delors pour faire des tours de magie (entourés de tigres de sibérie)


----------



## alèm (24 Février 2004)

allez bientot deux concerts sympas le 6 mars !! faudra jouer d'ubiquité !

Dominique A au Festins d'aden 

et 

DJ Spooky à la MC93 de Bobigny dans le cadre de banlieues bleues !

j'irais Dominique A (depuis le temps) et llaisserait le _subliminal kind_  à ficelle ! 

Yo, sinon le chanteur Tété est très sympa, c'est pas moi qui le dit mais il a très bon gout !


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2004)

un album a me procurer


----------



## alèm (29 Février 2004)

un uppercut HIP HOP
un autre commentaire

et une petit boucle issue de leur album _(ma ville en juin)_


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2004)

En ce moment précis Bad Brains (version HC) ...


----------



## KARL40 (2 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment précis Bad Brains (version HC) ...



Quand des "rastas" jouent du HxC ...
Excellent choix


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Quand des "rastas" jouent du HxC ...
> Excellent choix



Ouais, bon je n'ai jamais été fan de reggae ...je ne peux juger leur talent de rastas men ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), mais niveau H C ça envoie waouuu 

Quelle voix le gars


----------



## purestyle (2 Mars 2004)

Beatles, Bowie, Giorgio Moroder, Marquis de Sade, Japan, Human League, Taxi Girl, Duran Duran, Happy Mondays, My Bloody Valentine, Primal Scream, Stone Roses, Cure, Siouxsie, Smiths, Front 242, New Order, Depeche Mode, Jesus &amp; Mary Chain, Suede, Goldfrapp, DAF, Cabaret Voltaire, Berurier Noir, Nitzer Ebb, Mansun, Charlatans, Joy Division, The Glove, Jacno, Propaganda, Dominic Sonic, Jad Wio, NIN, Inspiral Carpets...

bon c'est vrai je suis pas très funky comme mec


----------



## FANREM (2 Mars 2004)

Ca me fait drole de voir un fil de discussion sur la musique qu'on ecoute qui commence en dec 2001 et se poursuit tuojours aujourd'hui. Depuis le temps, il en est passé des Cd sur ma platine, et il y a pas mal de choses que j'ecoutais a l'epoque que je ne remettrais plus aujourd'hui. Comme c'est bizarre


----------



## Foguenne (19 Mars 2004)

Pour le moment, je me passe en boucle le nouvel album d'  Autour de Lucie .
Quatrième album de ce formidable groupe pop français.
Ce dernier cd est plus "immédiatement accessible" que les précédents.
La délicieuse voix de Valérie Leulliot fait à nouveau merveille.
Les titres des chansons reflètent  bien l'atmosphère de cet album:
" Noyés dans la masse", " Nos vies limitrophes", "Avril en octobre",...

La très jolie pochette contient également un DVD, film montrant le groupe en répétition, "dans la vie" avec les explications de chaque membres, manager,...
Ce film est très réussi tant du point de vue de l'esthétique que de l'atmosphère qui s'en dégage.
En voyant la très jolie Valérie Leulliot et son équipe dans ce film, on se rend compte du boulot que représente la création d'un album et que ça, même Garageband ne le remplacera pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bref, cet album est un petit moment de bonheur. Ne le piraté pas, achetez le, ils le valent bien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme on est sur Macgé, deux images de Valérie Leulliot et son coquillage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  (images du dvd.)

















Autour de Lucie

p.s. J'assume complètement mes goûts, certains amis proche trouvent ce groupe "beaucoup trop gentil", "sans intérêt". Moi, je suis fan.


----------



## IceandFire (19 Mars 2004)

Valérie, la fille de Maryse....Madame Philippe Gildas....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Mars 2004)

Keith Jarrett trio génialement génial,work in progress... le Blues,Bach,Bill Evans,le piano romantique,toute l'histoire du piano jazz...on entend tout chez ce géant de la musique...et Gary Peacock fait sonner sa contrebasse tellement humaine,et Jack deJohnette,la batterie mélodique,fine ,précise,swinguante....
JUBILATOIR...le meilleur de la musique...

ici au Blue Note en Juin 1994...

Les Feuilles Mortes


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (19 Mars 2004)

*The Dark Side of the Moon* : Pink Floyd 




mais quel son !

*The Hall of the Olden Dreams* : Dark Moor




découvert il y a moins d'une semaine ... du power/symphonic metal absolument dément ("sound like rhapsody who didn't suck" comme disent certains) ! un groupe espagnol.

*Elephant* : The White Stripes 




*A Love Supreme* : John Coltrane (et une floppée d'autres grands)




*Live At The Village Vanguard: The Master Takes* : John Coltrane (et une floppée d'autres grands comme Dolphy)




voila pour les cds de ces denieres semaines ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Slug] *The Dark Side of the Moon* : Pink Floyd
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ahhhhh,un Coltranien....voici un homme de gout!
je les ai tous...je sais ,çà fait bc ,mais quand on aime...
quoi préférer?
sun ship,stellar region...et tant d'autres...
le 4eme mouvement d'A love supreme est une improvisation sur le poeme que Coltrane a écrit et qui se trouve sans le livret...
chaque note correspond à un mot du poeme...





quant à Dolphy ,il est a son meilleur dans la tournée européene de 64 avec Mingus...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> nota :  Sebastien Texier Band_e_ quand il joue !



pas sur ma photo des Trinitaires...






Texier


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Mars 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Keith Jarrett trio génialement génial,work in progress... le Blues,Bach,Bill Evans,le piano romantique,toute l'histoire du piano jazz...on entend tout chez ce géant de la musique...et Gary Peacock fait sonner sa contrebasse tellement humaine,et Jack deJohnette,la batterie mélodique,fine ,précise,swinguante....
> JUBILATOIR...le meilleur de la musique...
> 
> ici au Blue Note en Juin 1994...
> ...



qui aime bien Keith Jarrett ici?

je vais le voir à Juan cet été...en trio ,of course...


----------



## JPTK (19 Mars 2004)

Pink Floyd, ce sont tous des albums géniaux jusqu'à Dark Side (et encore)... moins ils prenaient d'acide les babars et plus leur musique devenait bateau !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon sinon Keith Jarrett c'est trop bien, surtout quand il joue pas !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nan, je déconne mais c'est vrai que j'ai du mal à comprendre l'engouement pour ce pianiste, certes très  bon, mais dont le son et les compos me laissent de marbre ou presque. 

C'est incroyablement lisse je trouve...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Mars 2004)

Télémac a dit:
			
		

> Je dois dire qu'en lisant  vos posts je fais très vieux.&lt;P&gt;en nostalgique :&lt;BR&gt;musique période année 60-80&lt;P&gt;&lt;BR&gt;en plus moderne mais tout aussi vieux&lt;BR&gt;JM  jarre&lt;P&gt;en contemporain&lt;P&gt;les 10 commandements&lt;BR&gt;Roméo et juliette&lt;BR&gt;Pavarotti&lt;P&gt;et généralement&lt;BR&gt;classique&lt;BR&gt;country&lt;P&gt;&lt;BR&gt;bref tout ce qui fait fuir mes gamins   [image]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/grin.gif" border="0[/image]&lt;p&gt;[29 décembre 2001 : message édité par Télémac]



ou la ,j'ai ressorti ce vieux message,parce que la notion de modernité est parfois mal usitée:
ainsi ,Beethoven ou Charlie Parker sont modernes,alors que le dernier jean jacques goldman (un exemple parmi d'autres,mais quelle épouvantable musique) c'est primitif...
il faut se méfier,la modernité ,c'est un peu comme l'a dit Marsalis,avoir assimilé toute l'histoire d'un art ,et pouvoir etre libre de choisir une direction...
j'ai lu qqun ici qui parlait du break de Parker sur A night in Tunisia:en quelques mesures et une 60 aine de doubles croches,Bird dit tout!c'est fabuleux!

je doute que la variété ait assimilé grand chose, et soit vraiment à même de dire et choisir quoique ce soit,si ce n'est toujours les meme tempos,les memes accords,et les meme voix criardes...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Pink Floyd, ce sont tous des albums géniaux jusqu'à Dark Side (et encore)... moins ils prenaient d'acide les babars et plus leur musique devenait bateau !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



très bon?c'est tout?mais c'est un génie...
écoute donc Standards live...
et puis ce n'est pas les compos de jarrett qui sont les plus géniales,mais sa relecture des standards...
et puis c'est une musique qui s'ECOUTE assis ,calé dans son fauteuil,et concentré pendant qu'on l'écoute...et la on se rend  compte que c'est enorme ce qu'il fait ...il a inventé le piano liquide...

extrait de critique à propos de standard live (1985)

Au tournant des années 80, Keith Jarrett surprit son monde en enregistrant la matière de deux disques sublimes, sobrement intitulés Standard, volumes 1 &amp; 2. Après des années passées à explorer l'art du quartette et développer un singulier univers solitaire aux confins des genres, le pianiste, à partir d'un matériau puisé au répertoire illimité des chansons de Broadway, parvenait à redéfinir totalement son esthétique en se réappropriant la formule du trio en compagnie de Gary Peacock à la basse et Jack DeJohnette à la batterie. Ce disque enregistré dans la foulée est le reflet des concerts qui suivirent. La formation s'y montre étonnante de cohésion et d'intuitions partagée...
Jarrett a changé pour toujours l'architecture du trio piano/basse/batterie. Standard live fait partie des albums de cette epoque ou le trio experimenté un nouveau discours, résolument moderne, avec pour support les standards. La danse magique de chaque rythmiques enivrantes de Dejohnette, Peacock électron libre entre la basse et le contrepoint habilement metrisé et Jarrett lyrique a en mourir (too young to go steady). Intro extraterrestre de stella by starlight. l'energie, l'emotion et la generosité de ce trio ne peuvent que nous seduire et nous transporter. Le jarrett trio est bien un OVNI qui traverse le Jazz-temps comme une fusée laissant dans son sillage le mode d'emploi pour ne pas laisser eteindre la spontaneité de l'improvisation libre. Encore merci Messieurs!


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (19 Mars 2004)

Mais bien sûr, du rockabilly!


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2004)

bon, le matin là dans l'ipod, c'est Dolphy (les albums chez Candid avec Max Roach et Booker Little) ou Dominique A (la black session de l'an dernier)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] bon, le matin là dans l'ipod, c'est Dolphy (les albums chez Candid avec Max Roach et Booker Little) ou Dominique A (la black session de l'an dernier)



quel album de Dolphy sur Candid? je ne vois pas lequel c'est ...
Roach/Booker Little tu as Freedom suite(avec Abbey Lincoln)?

C'est vrai que Dolphy est un génie ,mort trop jeune...
un exemple de qqun qui a su prolonger le language de Parker ,sans l'imiter mais en s'inspirant du Bird pour developper une voie nouvelle...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (19 Mars 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ahhhhh,un Coltranien....voici un homme de gout!



difficile de ne pas aimer Coltrane, surtout si en plus on joue du sax depuis pas mal d'année maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (quoique meme sans ça on ne peut pas ne pas aimer !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

@+

Guillaume


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Slug]
> 
> difficile de ne pas aimer Coltrane, surtout si en plus on joue du sax depuis pas mal d'année maintenant
> 
> ...



moi aussi j'ai joué de l'alto...plus maintenant mais j'en ai joué...
j'avais transcrit la fin d'"a love supreme" justement ...
super à jouer ,çà...
sur l'alto,çà passait très bien...meme s'il manquait quelques notes dans le grave...


----------



## JPTK (19 Mars 2004)

Je connais suffisamment Jarret pour me faire une opinion et moi je trouve ça lisse, en live comme sur album... qu'il soit un musicien génial ne change rien au fait que je trouve sa musique aseptisée par rapport à d'autres.
Mais là on se situe probablement dans le domaine de la subjectivité, les goûts et les couleurs je suppose. 
C'est liquide en tout cas, je suis d'accord, c'est ça qui me déplaît fortement je crois.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je connais suffisamment Jarret pour me faire une opinion et moi je trouve ça lisse, en live comme sur album... qu'il soit un musicien génial ne change rien au fait que je trouve sa musique aseptisée par rapport à d'autres.
> Mais là on se situe probablement dans le domaine de la subjectivité, les goûts et les couleurs je suppose.
> C'est liquide en tout cas, je suis d'accord, c'est ça qui me déplaît fortement je crois.



A quel disque fais tu référence,pour dire cela?
Keith Jarrett ,c'est tout le contraire d'une musique aseptisée...c'est vivant ,cela respire,cela danse,c'est swinguant ...
tu ne dois pas connaitre le trio,mais juste ses disques en solo...je comprends un peu que tu dises cela alors...
mais écoutes cet extrait du blue note et dis moi ce que tu en penses...
à mon avis,cet homme est un improvisateur aussi génial que Parker...
son solo sur ce morceau déborde d'invention mélodique...
maintenant je te recommande aussi les tempos très lents,comme disais l'article que j'ai cité,il est parfois lyrique à en mourir...

les feuilles mortes


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Mars 2004)

par rapport à quel pianiste trouves tu Keith Jarrett aseptisé?
Si tu penses à Herbie Hancock,qui est un immense pianiste,il faut noter que contrairement à lui, Jarrett a toujours maintenu le meme cap,à savoir jouer du piano acoustique,ce qui fut difficile dans la tourmente des années 70 ,mais qui s'est avéré payant  au début des années 80 ,quand les gens en ont eu marre du n'importe quoi...


----------



## JPTK (19 Mars 2004)

> tu ne dois pas connaitre le trio,mais juste ses disques en solo...je comprends un peu que tu dises cela alors...



Yep je parlais juste de lui en solo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je jetterai une oreille attentive au trio pour "voir".

Le morceau que tu mets en lien est sympa, ça swing c'est clair, mais moi je l'assimile à un certain classicisme jazz et c'est vrai que c'est pas celui qui me fait vibrer.

Je préfère les explorations barrés et parfois plus classiques de John Zorn, mais aussi de Didier Petit par exemple, du Denis Colin trio également (Denis Colin, Didier Petit, Ramon lopez) et aussi des Enfants des autres (Bertrand Belin, Nicolas Hochart, Pierre le Bourgeois, Orkhan Murat, Michel Schick).


----------



## JPTK (19 Mars 2004)

Bon et Coltranne j'aime bcp aussi évidemment


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère les explorations barrés et parfois plus classiques de John Zorn, mais aussi de Didier Petit par exemple, du Denis Colin trio également (Denis Colin, Didier Petit, Ramon lopez) et aussi des Enfants des autres (Bertrand Belin, Nicolas Hochart, Pierre le Bourgeois, Orkhan Murat, Michel Schick).



J'aime beaucoup aussi Didier Petit.  Je l'ai vu et entendu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dans un solo d'1 heure ou il jouait avec son violoncelle et pas seulement du violoncelle. je l'ai vu aussi avec Denis Colin. Je ne connais pas les enfants des autres, faudra que j'écoute.

Sinon, ces temps-ci j'ai profité de promos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 d'une part pour m'acheter quelques classiques qui me manquaient (ou que je n'avais plus parce que je les avais fait circuler) : brith of the cool, Ella in berlin,  Monk's dream, le MJQ (Django) et puis hatology fait des prix d'enfer sur certains disques  : j'étais parti pour acheter 2 disques dont le dernier de Goyone qui n'était pas encore là et je me suis retrouvé à partir avec 2 Eskelin, 1 Giuffre avec Jaume, 1 Paul Bley avec Peacok, et 1 Horace Tapscott (inconnu au bataillon mais j'ai eu envie d'essayer et je n'ai pas regretté) : 9,90 les simples, 15  les doubles. C'est vraiment cadeau. Jetez-vous sur Eskelin.

Et pour changer de la musique du XVIIe (Ferrari).

Sinon, je suis sur la même ligne que toi pour ce qui est de Pink Floyd (même si certains plus récents que the dark side me touchent mais c'est parce que ça me rappelle des souvenirs, pas vraiment pour la musique.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## JPTK (19 Mars 2004)

Le live at Pompéi en vidéo reste un momument quand même, je m'en lasse pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







D'ailleurs j'avais été surpris en matant ce D.A. en flash de voir à quel point P.F. ça pouvait sonner de manière hyper moderne également.
Dès les premières notes de guitare basse de cette fameuse intro, je m'étais dit que je connaissais par coeur ce riff mais je m'étais orienté durant les 1ères secondes vers un groupe comme The Chemicals Brothers, un truc electro-tech-rock quoi... et bah nan, c'était les bons vieux Pink Floyd.


----------



## Luc G (20 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> et bah nan, c'était les bons vieux Pink Floyd.



Ceci étant, j'ai toujours eu un faible pour les Soft Machine par rapport aux Pink Floyd


----------



## JPTK (20 Mars 2004)

Tu peux m'expliquer ça ? C'est peut-être une évidence mais je vois pas de quoi tu parles même si Soft Machines m'évoque quelque chose.


----------



## Luc G (20 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux m'expliquer ça ? C'est peut-être une évidence mais je vois pas de quoi tu parles même si Soft Machines m'évoque quelque chose.


À l'époque ça faisait un peu partie du même monde avant que les pink aient tendance à glisser vers le grandiose et les soft machine glissent aussi vers un peu de facilité.

Mais il n'y a qu'à voir ce que fait aujourd'hui Robert Wyatt, ex de soft machine, pour voir qu'il y avait de quoi faire de la musique.

J'aime beaucoup les vieux Pink Floyd mais ils étaient quand même toujours un peu tape-à-l'oeil. J'ai vu un concert des soft machine une fois : les musiciens ont été présentés, ont joué un set ou 2, je ne sais plus et sont partis sans bruits et sans fumée et c'était aussi très bien comme ça. Tu prends leur disque noir : Five. C'est de la musique beaucoup moins extériorisée, il me semble, mais je trouve ça riche.


----------



## heroe (20 Mars 2004)

en retard, mais on fait ce qu'on peut...

Adam Green
Arab Strap
Belle &amp; Sebastian
Blur
Boards of Canada
Dominique A
Empress
Franz Ferdinand
Hood
Jeffrey Lewis
Mogwai
Saint Etienne
The Delgados
The Moldy Peaches
The Rachel's
The Strokes
The Third Eye Foundation
etc...


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2004)

heroe a dit:
			
		

> en retard, mais on fait ce qu'on peut...
> 
> Adam Green
> Arab Strap
> ...



t'es abonné aux Inrocks quoi...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> John Zorn



Massada,avec Dave Douglas.
Ca c'est génial...


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> puis hatology fait des prix d'enfer sur certains disques  : j'étais parti pour acheter 2 disques dont le dernier de Goyone qui n'était pas encore là et je me suis retrouvé à partir avec 2 Eskelin



Profite, il est super le Ellery : gentil, cool et généreux en concert ! (en concert a paname d'ailleurs)

J'aime beaucoup Hatology, pititre aussi parce que je connais Steve Lacy (il va très bien, il a toujours son excellent lever de verre de bourgogne, merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> > tu ne dois pas connaitre le trio,mais juste ses disques en solo...je comprends un peu que tu dises cela alors...
> 
> 
> 
> Le morceau que tu mets en lien est sympa, ça swing c'est clair, mais moi je l'assimile à un certain classicisme jazz



non,Keith Jarrett c'est moderne...certains passages sont meme carrément proche de la musique contemporaine...


----------



## IceandFire (20 Mars 2004)

heroe a dit:
			
		

> en retard, mais on fait ce qu'on peut...
> 
> Adam Green
> Arab Strap
> ...


Classssseeeeeeee!!!!!
Bonne setlist !
il en manque encore quelques uns...mais bon....!!


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Classssseeeeeeee!!!!!
> Bonne setlist !
> il en manque encore quelques uns...mais bon....!!



pour le reste, suffit de lire le dernier numéro des inrocks, non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ça va Steve ? _


----------



## minime (20 Mars 2004)

Quelques disques qui pourraient tourner ce week-end


----------



## dude (20 Mars 2004)

Good old boys est terrible


----------



## JPTK (20 Mars 2004)

> non,Keith Jarrett c'est moderne...certains passages sont meme carrément proche de la musique contemporaine...



Hum... ouai..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bah à chaque fois que j'en écoute, je ne me dis jamais ça... et puis ça peut être moderne et pourtant très classique, ça veut rien dire à mon sens.
Enfin bref c'est un débat sans fin.


----------



## JPTK (20 Mars 2004)

> pour le reste, suffit de lire le dernier numéro des inrocks, non ?


----------



## heroe (20 Mars 2004)

Je ne suis pas abonné aux inrocks (dieu m'en garde!)
les inrocks, c'est plus ce que c'etait!

non, il ne me manque pas Morrisey dans ma playlist...


----------



## IceandFire (20 Mars 2004)

heroe a dit:
			
		

> non, il ne me manque pas Morrisey dans ma playlist...


Deux "S" à Morrissey.... je ne parlais pas que de lui... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Alu Remy ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non les inrocks sont morts depuis longtemps...lors du passage en hebdo....mais bon ya Magic!....


----------



## IceandFire (20 Mars 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Beatles, Bowie, Giorgio Moroder, Marquis de Sade, Japan, Human League, Taxi Girl, Duran Duran, Happy Mondays, My Bloody Valentine, Primal Scream, Stone Roses, Cure, Siouxsie, Smiths, Front 242, New Order, Depeche Mode, Jesus &amp; Mary Chain, Suede, Goldfrapp, DAF, Cabaret Voltaire, Berurier Noir, Nitzer Ebb, Mansun, Charlatans, Joy Division, The Glove, Jacno, Propaganda, Dominic Sonic, Jad Wio, NIN, Inspiral Carpets...
> 
> bon c'est vrai je suis pas très funky comme mec


Ouais mais de bien bonnes choses là-dedans...et je ne dis pas ça que pour les Smiths.....


----------



## IceandFire (20 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour le moment, je me passe en boucle le nouvel album d'autour de lucie,Quatrième album de ce formidable groupe pop français.
> Bref, cet album est un petit moment de bonheur. Ne le piraté pas, achetez le, ils le valent bien.


Hey, Mister Foguenne si tu aimes ADL tu aimeras l'excellent album de A.S DRAGON "Spanked" chez Tricatel of course...
Excellent...


----------



## apparence (20 Mars 2004)

Musique Electronique et Hip Hop

Sur l'ipod :
Akufen, Amor Tobin, Aphex Twin, Biosphere, Cinematic orchestra, Critian Voge, Dj Format, Dj Phantom, Dj Shadow, Dj Spooky, Eric Aldea, Four Tet, Gravité Zéro, Jurassic 5, K-led, Oral, Oval, Scanner, Sub Dub, Stasis, Terre Thaemlitz, Troublemakers, Yagya...........

de temps en temps, musique indienne, arabe ou classique...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

apparence a dit:
			
		

> Musique Electronique et Hip Hop
> 
> Amor Tobin, Aphex Twin, Cinematic orchestra, Dj Shadow ...








 Ça aussi j'écoute et j'aime beaucoup !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et je rejouterai :
DJ Krush, Tricky (sauf dernier album), Björk, Scorn, Radiohead, Tarwater, un groupe français qui hélas n'est plus UHT°, et puis je dois en oublier d'autres ... (Calix, Board Of Canada ...)
Mais bon, j'écoute aussi NO MEANS NO, Bad brains (déjà dit), David Bowie  ...etc...


----------



## IceandFire (20 Mars 2004)

Yummy yummy !!!! miam miam in french !!!!


----------



## sefie (20 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ça aussi j'écoute et j'aime beaucoup !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je me permet de rajouter à ta belle liste Godspeed You Black Emperor...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Yummy yummy !!!! miam miam in french !!!!



j'avoue avoir été tentée par mettre un &gt;&gt;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...mais lisant ton "lieu" sous ton avatar, j'ai supposé que ton enthousiasme était dû à la présence de Björk dans ma liste ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 euh ...j'ai bon  ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ah et puis j'avais pas bien regardé ton avatar ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

sefie a dit:
			
		

> Je me permet de rajouter à ta belle liste Godspeed You Black Emperor...



Et ben,je ne connais pas ...


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Mars 2004)

Mais personne ne connait !!!

Personne !!

Mais y a dans notre monde des gens qui ne tripent que sur le fait d'écouter (ou de connaitre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) des choses que les autres ne connaissent pas.

C'est chiant, à force...............................


----------



## sefie (20 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et ben,je ne connais pas ...



C'est une musique à écouter au milieu d'une prairie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Godspeed ici *


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Mars 2004)

Y a pas de courant au milieu d'une prairie, et y a bien mieux foutre que d'écouter ce genre de daubes.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas de courant au milieu d'une prairie, et y a bien mieux foutre que d'écouter ce genre de daubes.



Ferme ta G..... un peu Sonny  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 [COLOR=666666] _merci d'avance_  [/COLOR]


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas de courant au milieu d'une prairie, et y a bien mieux foutre que d'écouter ce genre de daubes.



Ah, non ! Pas d'accord ! Moi par exemple (au hasard), ben dès que je vois une prairie, c'est plus fort que moi : il me FAUT du Godmachin !
Et pis c'est pas la faute des aut' si t'es trop con pour te promener dans la campagne sans groupe électrogène ! On devrait toujours avoir un groupe électrogène sur soi... Et une baignore.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ferme ta G..... un peu Sonny
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tututututut!!!!

ça va pas non, tu es une femme, je te rappelle...alors moins de gueule...


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah, non ! Pas d'accord ! Moi par exemple (au hasard), ben dès que je vois une prairie, c'est plus fort que moi : il me FAUT du Godmachin !
> Et pis c'est pas la faute des aut' si t'es trop con pour te promener dans la campagne sans groupe électrogène ! On devrait toujours avoir un groupe électrogène sur soi... Et une baignore.



Tu sais qu'il existe des godmachins qui marchent avec des piles ??

Même des avec des ventouses pour accrocher au mur si on a pas d'ami.

Ok, ok, je me tais...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Même des avec des ventouses pour accrocher au mur si on a pas d'ami.



Ça doit te coûter cher en murs !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tututututut!!!!
> 
> ça va pas non, tu es une femme, je te rappelle...alors moins de gueule...








 Put... t'as raison j'avais oublié, oh ben merde, c'est vrai ch'uis une gonzesse !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Mars 2004)

Les murs...

J'ai la chance d'en avoir...

Pour peux qu'ils aient des oreilles en plus des godmachins, on a vraiment l'impression d'être en compagnie.


----------



## heroe (20 Mars 2004)

moi je connais GYBE mais je ne suis pas tres fan... je prefere les rachel's, june of 44 ou mogwai dans le genre... 
j'ai trouvé "for keeps" des Field Mice à 3euro dans un CashConverter de mon bled, si c'est pas cool ça!

ps: sorry pour Mauricet?


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Put... t'as raison j'avais oublié, oh ben merde, c'est vrai ch'uis une gonzesse !!!



Si tu la ramenais pas sans arret, on pourrait ne pas s'en apercevoir, mais là...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si tu la ramenais pas sans arret, on pourrait ne pas s'en apercevoir, mais là...



Ben ouais j'ai tous les symptômes d'une gonzessitude aïgue !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, et ce depuis mon opération, avant, j'étais pas comme ça !


----------



## Foguenne (20 Mars 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Hey, Mister Foguenne si tu aimes ADL tu aimeras l'excellent album de A.S DRAGON "Spanked" chez Tricatel of course...
> Excellent...



Je vais écouter, je ne connais pas.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouais j'ai tous les symptômes d'une gonzessitude aïgue !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça commence avec l'ablation du cerveau...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je vais écouter, je ne connais pas.



Ah, tu vois Sonny, qu'est-ce que tu disais !


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Mars 2004)

ça y est doc, ça te reprend...

il va finir par te pousser un kiki !!!

bonne nouvelle au fond !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça y est doc, ça te reprend...
> 
> il va finir par te pousser un kiki !!!
> 
> bonne nouvelle au fond !



Je dirais même plus : au fond, c'est toujours une bonne nouvelle !


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Mars 2004)

Tu penses qu'au cul, c'est ça ton problème...au fond...


----------



## Foguenne (20 Mars 2004)

Sonny et le Doc, vous êtes de parfaits déstresseurs.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses qu'au cul, c'est ça ton problème...au fond...



Non, non ! Mon problème c'est de trouver toujours autre chose à penser pour ne pas penser qu'à ça !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça commence avec l'ablation du cerveau...



t'appelles ça cerveau toi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moi j'dirais plutôt bi...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Sonny et le Doc, vous êtes de parfaits déstresseurs.



Un p'tit massage, ma poule ?


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Mars 2004)

Et ouais mais c'est pas en allant courir dans les champs avec un godmachins nucléaire que tu vas penser à autre chose...


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Mars 2004)

En fait, tu devrais te marier...ça calme...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> t'appelles ça cerveau toi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bien une réponse de femme. Y'a pas, "ils" ont retiré l'bazar.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En fait, tu devrais te marier...ça calme...



Tu me payes le voyage à San Francisco ?


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Mars 2004)

Trés joli san fransisco...

Mais j'irais pas moi, trop d'invertis...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien une réponse de femme. Y'a pas, "ils" ont retiré l'bazar.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Trés joli san fransisco...
> 
> Mais j'irais pas moi, trop d'invertis...



Facho ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Sur ce, bonne nuit à toutes et à tous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

Bonne nuit Doc


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Mars 2004)

Tu veux que je vienne te border mon lapin ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je vienne te border mon lapin ?



Nan !


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Mars 2004)

Je parlais à Renato, pas à toi !!

Vilaine fille !


----------



## Foguenne (20 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Un p'tit massage, ma poule ?



Pas le temps.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais à Renato, pas à toi !!
> 
> Vilaine fille !



Mon cher Sonny, ayant remarqué le *Re : Lorna* dans ton post .. j'ai crû que cela m'était destiné !






Que cela ne se reproduise plus  _vilain garçon !!!_


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Mars 2004)

Tu as bien déduit ma belle poule...

Je vais dormir vilaine fille...


----------



## heroe (20 Mars 2004)

ça drague grave ce soir...


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> Profite, il est super le Ellery : gentil, cool et généreux en concert ! (en concert a paname d'ailleurs)



Absolument : j'avais déjà plusieurs disques de lui et je l'ai aussi vu en concert(ici même, bien loin de Paris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), 2 fois il me semble, la dernière fois dans son trio avec Andrea Parkins et Jim Black : un régal.


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Absolument : j'avais déjà plusieurs disques de lui et je l'ai aussi vu en concert(ici même, bien loin de Paris
> 
> 
> 
> ...



héhé, la première fois je l'ai vu à Luz, si tu as plus bas que ça en France pour le voir, t'es trop fort !


----------



## squarepusher (21 Mars 2004)

J'aime beaucoup aphex twin période écoutable et squarepusher comme mon pseudo l'indique !!!
Beaucoup de musique electronique...
Du hip hop...
Et de la musique classique avant d'aller dormir ;du Satie ou du Ravel...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (21 Mars 2004)

Enormément de Björk, Muse, Marylin Manson, 30 seconds to mars, Linkin Park, Kraftwerk, Johnny Clegg, AC/DC, Saez, Tryo, Enigma, Cranberries, Pink Floyd, Beatles, Family, Van Der Graaf Generator, Black Sabbath, etc...

Donc très éclectique la japonaise !


----------



## heroe (21 Mars 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> aphex twin squarepusher



et matt eliot (third eye foundation...) ?


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> héhé, la première fois je l'ai vu à Luz, si tu as plus bas que ça en France pour le voir, t'es trop fort !


Si tu regardes une carte, tu verras que la région la plus au sud en France, c'est du côté du Roussillon.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si tu regardes une carte, tu verras que la région la plus au sud en France, c'est du côté du Roussillon.



qui a deja écouté le trio Liebman ,Celea ,Reisinger...
le disc s'appelle gosts...
c'est très bien...
Liebman y joue du tenor...


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si tu regardes une carte, tu verras que la région la plus au sud en France, c'est du côté du Roussillon.



Luz-Saint-Sauveur
département 64

maintenant, trouve un endroit où Eskelin a joué plus bas*... (perdu, j'ai toutes les dates ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

*quoique c'était quand même en altitude...


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> qui a deja écouté le trio Liebman ,Celea ,Reisinger...
> le disc s'appelle gosts...
> c'est très bien...
> Liebman y joue du tenor...



je l'ai entendu chez moi (exactement chez moi) avec Celea (quel con celui-là !) Humair et Kühn (deux que j'aime bien) où ils ont joué une partie du disque  Dreï Gröschen Oper (L'Opera de Quat'sous) qu'ils avaient enregistré avec Jeff Jenny-Clarck, Celea remplaçait Jeff alors en phase terminale.

Jeff avait quand même un jeu plus riche et plus rythmiquement mélodieux.

Liebman est classique, trop classique. une  sorte de jeu à l'européenne qui n'a pas forcément évolué. ça me lasse rapidement. Un peu comme Stefano di Battista qui s'endort sur son superbe son et ne sort que des clichés derrière.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> je l'ai entendu chez moi (exactement chez moi) avec Celea (quel con celui-là !) Humair et Kühn (deux que j'aime bien) où ils ont joué une partie du disque  Dreï Gröschen Oper (L'Opera de Quat'sous) qu'ils avaient enregistré avec Jeff Jenny-Clarck, Celea remplaçait Jeff alors en phase terminale.
> 
> ...



ben non ,justement Liebman est hyper d'avant garde...
quant à Stefano,il est capable de choses superbes,avec comme tu dis ,un son magnifique,surtout au Soprano...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> Luz-Saint-Sauveur
> département 64
> ...








 Tu connais Luz-Saint-Sauveur ??? 

 [COLOR=666666]  je suis de "là-bas"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/COLOR] 






 Par contre Alèm, révise ta géographie, Luz &gt;&gt; département  *65*




(700m d'altitude)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> je l'ai entendu chez moi (exactement chez moi) avec Celea (quel con celui-là !) Humair et Kühn (deux que j'aime bien) où ils ont joué une partie du disque  Dreï Gröschen Oper (L'Opera de Quat'sous) qu'ils avaient enregistré avec Jeff Jenny-Clarck, Celea remplaçait Jeff alors en phase terminale.
> 
> ...



pour Jeff,c'est vraie qu'il est irremplaçable,il me semble d'ailleurs que Kuhn et Humair ne joue plus en trio p/b/dm depuis qu'il a disparu...
il y a eu un interim avec Celea mais c'est tt...
j'aime bien Humair...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff avait quand même un jeu plus riche et plus rythmiquement mélodieux.



je ne te suis pas :que veux dire rythmiquement mélodieux?


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais Luz-Saint-Sauveur ???
> 
> [COLOR=666666]  je suis de "là-bas"
> 
> ...



oups scuze ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça doit être parce que je draguais une minette du département au dessus alors ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon, oui, je connais bien Luz, j'ai vainement tenté de monter en touinego jusqu'a Ardiden un jour de brouillard/nuages mais je me suis arrêté bien vite...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tiens,  c'est pour toi !





sinon, regarde ce qui est écrit derrière  Andrea Parkins (avec Ellery et Jim ce jour-là ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

j'étais descendu à Luz rien que pour eux ! 900 bornes en touinego !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais dieu que c'était bon ! (pis yavait de bels randos quotidiennes avec les filles aussi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien Humair...



moi aussi. d'ailleurs, faudrait que j'aille le voir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il a son atelier de peinture juste à côté de mon taf.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

Je comprends mieux pourquoi ce sujet n'a pas attiré les foules : on traite déjà le problème ici-même.


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends mieux pourquoi ce sujet n'a pas attiré les foules : on traite déjà le problème ici-même.



et tu es un expert...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> et tu es un expert...



Ouch ! Touché...


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ouch ! Touché...



non, désolé, je ne touche pas à _ça_.

je te laisse te reproduire avec SonnyBoy. reviens quand tu auras quelque chose d'intéressant à dire. merci.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> oups scuze !
> 
> ...




Waouuuuu merci pour les photos !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 j'ai même vue la maison des mes parents !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'était pour le Festival Jazz à Luz  2003 ? 






 Pour monter jusqu'à l'Ariden, touinego ou pas, il faut juste savoir conduire en montagne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (gamine on y montait avec un vieille Ami8) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon t'as le velo aussi, mais là ça devient un "peu" physique !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]Reviens quand tu auras quelque chose d'intéressant à dire. merci.



Bah, tu es bien revenu sans ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, moi j'écoute les Klapenstrüdoff, un petit groupe de Hanovre (14, rue Burdenstram), les Miradors (un groupe de chant choral monté par des surveillants de prison) et Jean-Paul Bitentrain, un pote qui mérite de percer. Quelqu'un connaît ? Ce serait super-méga-cool...


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Waouuuuu merci pour les photos !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'en suis conten t! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'était pour le Festival Jazz à Luz  2003 ?



ah non, chaiplus, c'était juste après mon service militaire... euh national et en civil, voulais-je dire... je crois... 



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pour monter jusqu'à l'Ariden, touinego ou pas, il faut juste savoir conduire en montagne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mouahahaha... c'était pas à cause de la touinego, mais c'est vachement dur de conduire en montagne quand tu ne vois pas à un mètre devant le capot à cause des nuages ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










`

sinon, ça va, j'ai en partie appris à conduire sur un 4x4 dans le parc de vanoise sur les chemins de l'ONF... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (merci au cousin ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Sinon t'as le velo aussi, mais là ça devient un "peu" physique !



euh... non merci. mon asthme préfère encore y monter à pied alors !


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je ne te suis pas :que veux dire rythmiquement mélodieux?



pas grand chose ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




juste qu'il pouvait assurer seul un rythme et une mélodie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (cf le trio dont nous parlons) alors que Celea...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> Mouahahaha... c'était pas à cause de la touinego, mais c'est vachement dur de conduire en montagne quand tu ne vois pas à un mètre devant le capot à cause des nuages !



Petit joueur va , ça fait monter l'adrenaline ... ne pas voir où s'arrête la route, où commence le ravin ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













PS : ben oui j'avais omis le passage brouillard !


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bah, tu es bien revenu sans ça !



je voulais faire _comme toi..._


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]Je voulais faire _comme toi..._



Y'a du boulot...


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Y'a du boulot...



oui. 

j'ai abandonné. je ne suis pas doué pour les réparties et les textes creux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ni pour les pleins mais _comme toi non plus...[/i]_


----------



## Foguenne (21 Mars 2004)

Comme le dit très bien Richard Goténaire dans une de ses merveilleuses chansons: "restons correcte, restons correcte."


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]ni pour les pleins mais _comme toi non plus...[/i]
> 
> _


_

Ce qui tend à prouver, une fois de plus, que tu ne sais pas lire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le reste, quand j'aurai salopé ne serait-ce que la moitié des tradadas que tu as cochonné avec tes conneries, on en reparlera ? Devant une bière (la tienne si possible) ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Comme le dit très bien Richard Goténaire dans une de ses merveilleuses chansons: "restons correcte, restons correcte."



il a aussi dit 

_il était ou ? hein, le wookie
il était où le gentititil toutou..._

je sais pas si t'as bien choisi ta référence là...


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Devant une bière (la tienne si possible) ?



après mon poing dans ta jolie petite g ? 

_là, ça me va..._


----------



## Foguenne (21 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> il a aussi dit
> 
> ...



Si si, c'est pour moi une référence, je l'adore.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bon, restons dans la musique.


----------



## squarepusher (21 Mars 2004)

third eye foundation ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas écouter ça. Faudrait peut-être que je m'y remette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!J'ai deux albums d'eux mais je sais pas ou ils en sont en ce moment 





!!
J'avais oublié Autechre...Je suis un warp fan quoi...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> moi aussi. d'ailleurs, faudrait que j'aille le voir
> 
> ...



ah oui!
c'est cool çà !je sais qu'il est peintre,mais je ne me suis jamais interessé à cet aspect de son art...
j'ai vu Humair avec Portal en 94...
sinon,je l'ai salué à la gare de l'est ,il s'apprétait a prendre le train pour Metz...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> pas grand chose !
> 
> ...



je vois mieux ce que tu veux dire:ses solos de contrebasse maintenaient la pulsation tt en étant très mélodique...c'est exact...et d'ailleurs il est un autre contrebassiste qui répond à cette définition c'est Gary Peacock ,avec le Keith Jarrrett trio ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je connais suffisamment Jarret pour me faire une opinion et moi je trouve ça lisse, en live comme sur album... qu'il soit un musicien génial ne change rien au fait que je trouve sa musique aseptisée par rapport à d'autres.
> Mais là on se situe probablement dans le domaine de la subjectivité, les goûts et les couleurs je suppose.
> C'est liquide en tout cas, je suis d'accord, c'est ça qui me déplaît fortement je crois.



jaipatoukompri,je reviens sur Jarrett:que pianiste de jazz aimes tu?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> Profite, il est super le Ellery : gentil, cool et généreux en concert ! (en concert a paname d'ailleurs)
> 
> ...


tu le vois encore?
il me semble qu'il est retourné vivre aux USA...
un disque génial de lacy ,c'est en duo avec eric watson ,sur des themes de charles Mingus,c'est un disque enregistré en club au début des années 90...


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> tu le vois encore?
> il me semble qu'il est retourné vivre aux USA...



oui. pour des raisons personnelles mais je le vois encore oui. Steve est un ami proche de mon ami sculpteur Albert Hirsch que tu peux voir sur ma page (bon batteur, enOrme collection de vinyls de jazz)



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> un disque génial de lacy ,c'est en duo avec eric watson ,sur des themes de charles Mingus,c'est un disque enregistré en club au début des années 90...


----------



## heroe (21 Mars 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> third eye foundation ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas écouter ça. Faudrait peut-être que je m'y remette
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui, c'est vrai, autechre... Formidable!
pour ce qui est de third eye foundation, il me semble que le projet est fini.
de plus, c'etait matt eliot tout seul dedans... maintenant il est encore tout seul mais a sortie un album, qui est superbe. un single aussi avec un tube "branlette espagnol" magnifique...

a acheter d'urgence!


----------



## JPTK (21 Mars 2004)

> jaipatoukompri,je reviens sur Jarrett:que pianiste de jazz aimes tu?



Je sais pas... j'en connais pas...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis quand même très loin de toucher ma bille en jazz et d'ailleurs si ce dernier m'intéresse, c'est surtout via des contrebassistes, des accordéonistes, des batteurs, des saxophonistes... 
Trilok Gurtu m'avait mis sur le cul quand je l'avais vu faire son impro de percu et de batterie, quel imagination, ça changeait des concerts souvent un peu consensuels qu'on peut voir à Avignon, où après chaque solo, le public applaudit parce qu'il sait qu'il le faut faire...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je dis pas qu'il y a que ça hein....)

Tiens je sais pas si vous connaissez ce site, mais pour y voir des vieux batteurs de jazz, c'est génial, j'étais plié et franchement sur le cul en voyant Papa Jones ou Gene Krupa !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Drummer World 

Ah oui tiens, le jazz que je préfère c'est celui d'AKOSH S UNIT (Akosh Szelevenyi au sax), un groupe dans lequel Cantat venait parfois pousser un peu de la voix dans tous les sens...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]



et bien ,on est pas d'accord sur la mise en veille du mac ,mais question musique,on semble etre sur la meme longueur d'onde ...
tiens au fait ,lorsque j'ai salué Daniel Humair à la gare de L'est c'etait en mars 2001 ,et il avait un numéro de Macword sous le bras!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> > jaipatoukompri,je reviens sur Jarrett:que pianiste de jazz aimes tu?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben voila ,jaitoukompri!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



en fait ,tu ne connais pas bien le piano en jazz ,que tu assimiles au clacissisme...
et bien alors dans ce cas ,je te recommande le début du double cd en trio de Jarrett ,Always Let me Go...tu risques d'avoir de petites surprises...
bon sinon écoutes Cecil Taylor...ton jugement sur le piano risque d'en prendre un coup!(attention c'est du free)...
quant a Akosh S,évidement c'est super ,maisce n'est ps le meme jazz...

va voir la ,sur mon site de photos,Akosh s'y trouve ,je l'ai photographié en octobre 1999...

Akosh


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> > jaipatoukompri,je reviens sur Jarrett:que pianiste de jazz aimes tu?
> 
> 
> Tiens je sais pas si vous connaissez ce site, mais pour y voir des vieux batteurs de jazz, c'est génial, j'étais plié et franchement sur le cul en voyant Papa Jones ou Gene Krupa !
> ...



ah !! génial ce site ,merci!
j'ai des disque avec Gene Krupa et cozy cole,mais la les entendre tous les deux en duo de batteries et avec l'image en plus ...du bonheur!

on se rend compte en voyant çà qu'un batteur de rock c'est un rigolo à  coté!


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bah, tu es bien revenu sans ça !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jean Paul Bitentrain !!!

Biensur je ne connais que lui !

C'est un ami.


----------



## apparence (21 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais y a dans notre monde des gens qui ne tripent que sur le fait d'écouter (ou de connaitre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mince, on ne tripe pas... c'est ton intelligence artificielle qui parle ? parce que je m'enerve en lisant ce type de propos. C'est vrai qu'est-ce qui t'empeche de chercher et de découvrir d'autres sons. Hein ? Carla Bruni ? cela fait quinze ans que je me bats contre la soupe. Rien pu faire c'est comme ca, la soupe reste. par contre, je cherche, je lis et j'ecoute et J'ACHETE ! Oui j'achete car les cds que j'ecoute sont produits par de petits labels qui editent a 3000 voir 500 exemplaires.... Alors j'aide ces artistes musiciens.
Maintenant a toi de cultiver ton jardin musical.
Sans racunes.


----------



## Fulvio (21 Mars 2004)

[onanisme]
Je découvre (enfin) les Thugs avec la compilation posthume Road Closed. Regret : il y avait un putain de sacré bon groupe de noisy-pop dans nos contrées, et je l'ai loupé du temps de sa splendeur. Mais bon, ça fait du bien quand même.

Sinon, je vois pas trop le rapport entre Autour de Lucie et AS Dragon, sinon que Paul sera ravis d'épingler les photos de leurs chanteuses dans son casier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En tout cas, j'ai déjà vanté AS Dragon dans ces forums.
[/onanisme]

[lache la purée]
Et même que j'ai déjà vu ADL en concert.
[/lache la purée]

[post coïtum anima triste]
Par contre, j'aime pas GYBE, et j'y connais rien à vos jazzeux.
[/post coïtum anima triste]

[une clope et après dodo]
Lambchop à l'écoute, encore et toujours
[/une clope et après dodo]


----------



## IceandFire (24 Mars 2004)

Serena Ryder, Hawksley Workman,AS dragon,The Servant,Emilie Simon,Mozart et tout ses amis...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Mars 2004)

Welcome to Daubeland.


----------



## squarepusher (27 Mars 2004)

heroe a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est vrai, autechre... Formidable!
> pour ce qui est de third eye foundation, il me semble que le projet est fini.
> de plus, c'etait matt eliot tout seul dedans... maintenant il est encore tout seul mais a sortie un album, qui est superbe. un single aussi avec un tube "branlette espagnol" magnifique...
> 
> a acheter d'urgence!



ça fait plaisir qu'il ait quelqu'un aimant ce genre de musique . En plus c'est ce genre de musique qui fait le plus appel a un ordinateur (et surtout au mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)pour etre produite.

Ecoutez Amon Tobin!!!!!!


----------



## apparence (28 Mars 2004)

et ossi Plastikman, surtout l'album Consumed


----------



## squarepusher (28 Mars 2004)

Ecoutez le Richard D. James album. 8 ans déjà et pas une ride ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ou alors un bon petit Boards Of Canada- Music Has The Right To  Children ...


----------



## nicogala (28 Mars 2004)

Oufff!, alors moi, pour vous décrire mes goûts musicaux, c'est pas de la tarte (d'ailleur je préfère les gâteaux à la crème...)

Du classique épique (Wagner, Dvorjak, Grieg, ...), du "classique" (Mozart, Beethoven, bcp de compositeurs en -sky...) et Bach l'inclassable (pour ses oeuvres d'orgue du moins)

Du "traditionnel" médiéval comme Malicorne, breton(Stivell, TriYann(excellents en concert), Triskell...) et celtique en général, indien avec l'excellent Ravi Shankar...
Dead Can Dance : inclassable world newage...

Du (rock) français : Renaud, Téléphone, Trust, Ludwig von 88 (pour le délire)...
Talents francais: Brassens, Brel, Barbara, Polnareff(excellent)...

JM Jarre

Queen (inclassable je trouve)

Guitar héros tels Patrick Rondat et Alain Aimé (2 français) et bien sûr Yngwie Malmsteen !

Là où je suis allé le plus loin c'est quand même le Métal: des courants les plus "classiques" et connus comme le Hard/Heavy des années 70 (Black Sabbath, Judas Priest &amp; Motörhead.., le Heavy des 80' (Maiden, Manowar, King Diamond(excellent chanteur)... ), le Thrash européen (Kreator, Sodom,...et les suisses Coroner comme je l'ai lu plus haut), Slayer (les ultimes!), jusqu'aux tréfonds les plus obscurs des branches gothiques et Black Métal (festivals underground rassemblant 200 personnes venant de Begique/Allemagne/Suisse et Italie...) bref, tous les courants du métal tous plus différents et originaux les uns que les autres...

J'ai aussi un peu gouté du punk (Dead K..., Sex P..., Exploited...)


Mais en fait (du moins en ce moment) je me rend compte que j'écoute de plus en plus ce qu'écoutaient mes parents quand je suis né : des groupes anglais des années 70... que je trouve délirants car pleins de talent, de feeling et d'impros...
D'ailleur, si y en a qui pouvaient m'indiquer des noms de groupes dans la même veine que les premiers DeepPurple/Yes/EmersonLake&amp;Palmer, ça serait bien cool parce que là je commence à avoir besoin de renouvellement (m'indiquez pas PinkFloyd: j'ai du mal avec 80% des morceaux; il faut que ça soit un déluge de notes psychédélique pour moi...)

Du rock en rolls genre J.L. Lewis, Chuck Berry, les Beattles etc...
Et puis aussi : la Compagnie Créole, Bob Marley, et Maxime Lefoxterrier...

Bref ... pas mal de choses quoi !

En fait, le seul truc qui me reste à explorer(à part la techno, mais là c'est la sonorité qui me va pas : ça existe la techno avec un son 70' ?), c'est le Jazz : il me faudrait du Jazz rapide avec bcp de notes/s dans tous les sens et avec un"gros son" , en fait je trouve parfois très bien certains truc de Jazz, des super passages, mais le fait qu'ils ne soient que 3 ou 4 fait que je trouve ça un peu "éthéré" niveau densité sonore (par opposition aux groupes de rock 70' ci-dessus)... enfin, ayant un oncle qui stocke ses cd de Jazz dans des sacs poubelles (plusieurs centaines j'imagine (de cd, pas de sacs...)) je devrai trouver quelques choses plaisantes...


----------



## Tiobiloute (28 Mars 2004)

Du peu de messages que j'ai lu, personne ne parle de Moby, qui est un fervant Mac-addict !!! (en plus j'adore ce qu'il fait) Dans son DVD on le voit en train de pianoter sur un iBook palourde graphite. Souvenir de concert : [censuré] you georges bush ( Concert du 28 Octobre 2002, à Montpellier : un Zénith complet qui criait contre Bush !!! )
Sinon j'aime aussi Air, et les incomparables Pink Floyd (il me semble que quelqu'un en a déja parlé)


Edition à 15h40 : 
Je remarque que la liberté d'expression n'est pas très bien respectée, parce qu'une machine a censuré un de mes propos, je suis d'accord pour une "censure" de certains propos (grossiers et insultants ENVERS D'AUTRES UTILISATEURS DE FORUMS) Il faudrait que l'auteur du message soit prévenu avant cette censure, quitte à retarder la publication du message, et à une supression volontaire de ce message par son auteur.
Voilà ce que j'avais à dire


----------



## Le Gognol (28 Mars 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Edition à 15h40 :
> Je remarque que la liberté d'expression n'est pas très bien respectée, parce qu'une machine a censuré un de mes propos



[censuré] [censuré] [censuré] [censuré]

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (28 Mars 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> [censuré] [censuré] [censuré] [censuré]
> 
> '+



Ah ouais c'est marrant !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Tiobiloute (28 Mars 2004)

Je ne voulais pas ouvrir de débat, je donnais juste mon avis, et dans ce sujet, le musique peut reprendre ses droits


----------



## IceandFire (31 Mars 2004)

ce matin c'est Compay Segundo, Césaria Evora, Carnaval de rio 1995 incerdible batteria...très Salsa,Son,brasil,Cap vert,Cuban...du rêve quoi....
Certainement pour me mettre dans l'ambiance du concert de Césaria les 1,2,3,4 prochain au Grand Rex....


----------



## teo (31 Mars 2004)

Ce matin, dans la smart list "jamais écouté depuis juillet 2003"
Howard Shore
Rage Against The Machine
Stereophonics
Johnny Fiasco
The Young Gods
The Housemartins
David Bowie
et en ce moment, Magicrays "Take me home", un groupe suisse du bord du Lac que vous devriez écouté au moins une fois. A découvrir. Un nouvel album bientôt il me semble avoir lu sur leur site d'ailleurs.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Mars 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ce matin c'est Compay Segundo, Césaria Evora, Carnaval de rio 1995 incerdible batteria...très Salsa,Son,brasil,Cap vert,Cuban...du rêve quoi....
> Certainement pour me mettre dans l'ambiance du concert de Césaria les 1,2,3,4 prochain au Grand Rex....



Complêtement à contre courant quoi...

Un rebelle, un vrai..


----------



## KARL40 (31 Mars 2004)

Tiens, tu devrais nous faire une petite liste de ce que tu écoutes pour qu'on puisse se marrer aussi ...


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, tu devrais nous faire une petite liste de ce que tu écoutes pour qu'on puisse se marrer aussi ...



Sonnyboy bien sûr


----------



## KARL40 (31 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Je découvre (enfin) les Thugs avec la compilation posthume Road Closed. Regret : il y avait un putain de sacré bon groupe de noisy-pop dans nos contrées, et je l'ai loupé du temps de sa splendeur. Mais bon, ça fait du bien quand même.



Welcome to the club .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Très impressionnant sur scène leur "mur de guitares" en plus !


----------



## KARL40 (31 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sonnyboy bien sûr



Bien entendu ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mars 2004)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Et les vieux trucs vous aimez aussi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tout ce qui se faisait en New Wave et en funk, un peu de punk, du classique de la variété  (sur environ 1500 CD) et du Bowie (145 albums quand même...)

Pour les actuels... Muse, Hooverphonic, Moby...

Jamais de techno.

A l'instant où j'écris ces lignes: "Lament" de Ultravox


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Mars 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, tu devrais nous faire une petite liste de ce que tu écoutes pour qu'on puisse se marrer aussi ...



Je n'en vois pas l'utilité, et en plus vous faire marrer n'est pas mon but.

Pas toi en tout cas.

T'as vu le premier ministre est toujours là, manifestement ces gens là se foutent de ton avis...


----------



## KARL40 (31 Mars 2004)

Quel dommage ! Toi qui semble avoir des goûts si raff(arin)inés


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Mars 2004)

J'ai des gouts qui sont les miens, ce qui est déjà quelque chose de complêtement hors de portée des mous de ton espèce.


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu le premier ministre est toujours là, manifestement ces gens là se foutent de ton avis...



Je ne vois pas le rapport. je croyais qu'on ne faisait pas de politique sur MacGé...


----------



## KARL40 (1 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu le premier ministre est toujours là, manifestement ces gens là se foutent de ton avis...



Parce que chez ces gens-là
Monsieur on ne s'en va pas
On ne s'en va pas Monsieur
On ne s'en va pas
Mais il est tard Monsieur
Il faut que je rentre chez moi.

_Jacques BREL_ 

Faut tout lui apprendre à ce Sonnyboy ...


----------



## IceandFire (1 Avril 2004)

Ce Matin : Poppa Chubby, Bill Deraime, Paul Personne, REM, Beach boys, Prefab Sprout, Superdiscount (Etienne de Crecy)....


----------



## KARL40 (1 Avril 2004)

Et j'en profite pour vous rappeler la sortie du nouvel album des MARRIED MONK "The Belgian Kick"
Un petit tour sur le site de leur excellent label  ICI ET D'AILLEURS vous permettra de les découvrir." 

Groupe trop méconnu qui mélange les genres. Un rock indéfinissable mais à découvrir.


----------



## apparence (1 Avril 2004)

Oui !
Tres bon label Ici d'ailleurs. C'est le label qui a decouvert Tiersen? Heu enfin, avant c'est l'association Sine Terra Firma.
Je vous conseille l'ecoute d'Eric Aldea. Superbe !


----------



## alèm (1 Avril 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Serena Ryder, Hawksley Workman,AS dragon,The Servant,Emilie Simon,Mozart et tout ses amis...



miam Emilie Simon miam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tiens à ce propos, j'aurais ptête des accrédits pour un concert d'une connaissance tu fais quoi le 06 mai ?


----------



## IceandFire (1 Avril 2004)

La Même chose que toi dégoutant


----------



## alèm (1 Avril 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> La Même chose que toi dégoutant



oui mais moi j'ai des pellicules


----------



## IceandFire (1 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> oui mais moi j'ai des pellicules


Fais comme moi : head &amp; shoulders !!!!


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Fais comme moi : head &amp; shoulders !!!!


----------



## ficelle (2 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> tiens à ce propos, j'aurais ptête des accrédits pour un concert d'une connaissance



le copain d'une copine ?
alors je me contenterai d'une invit


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2004)

Hier soir je suis allée voir No Means No ... ---&gt;&gt;&gt; c'était vraiment vraiment ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Avril 2004)

Je bosse sur le concert de Césaria Evora au Rex, c'est un super concert, mais c'est archi-plein


----------



## IceandFire (2 Avril 2004)

on se verra Lundi Soir alors !!!!


----------



## maousse (2 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Moi en ce moment je suis plutôt Mc Solaar et sully sefil  [image]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif" border="0[/image]


dis, mackie, tu peux me prêter le disque ?


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> le copain d'une copine ?
> alors je me contenterai d'une invit



je vais essayer ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors deux accrédites et une invite ? ça rouleeeeeeee le pire est qu'il faut que je retourne à Montreuil pour choper ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_big private-joke_





bon, j'ai mis où mes Cds de Panther et de iLife moi


----------



## squarepusher (5 Avril 2004)

C'est trop bien, complètement fou
http://www.raspage.com/sb/pressure.html


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2004)

bon, bah une seule accrédite alors !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais dieu que ça rouleeeeeeeeee !


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> C'est trop bien, complètement fou
> http://www.raspage.com/sb/pressure.html



Pas mal effectivement !


----------



## FANREM (5 Avril 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleur, si y en a qui pouvaient m'indiquer des noms de groupes dans la même veine que les premiers DeepPurple/Yes/EmersonLake&amp;Palmer, ça serait bien cool parce que là je commence à avoir besoin de renouvellement (m'indiquez pas PinkFloyd: j'ai du mal avec 80% des morceaux; il faut que ça soit un déluge de notes psychédélique pour moi...)


En vrac, et tous absolument indispensables : 
Doors : 1er album eponyme 
Jimi Hendrix : Are you experienced &amp; Electric Ladyland (double cd)
Jefferson Airplane : After Bathing at Baxter's
Velvet undereground (avec une banane sur la pochette. Me rappelle plus le titre)
King Crimson : in the Court of the Krimson King (certainement la plus belle pochette de disque jamais realisee)
Crosby, Stills &amp; Nash : Deja vu
Who : Tommy

ensuite selon tes gouts, tu peux essayer

Byrds, Grateful Dead, Frank Zappa, MC 5, Stooges (Raw power), Jethro Tull (Aqualung), Neil Young (Harvest)...

et en direct live 2 incontournables:
Stones : Get  Yer Ya-Ya's out (un des plus fabuleux sons de concert)
et les Who Live at Leeds
Quand tu auras ingurgite cela, ca ira mieux apres.


----------



## Fulvio (5 Avril 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Velvet undereground (avec une banane sur la pochette. Me rappelle plus le titre)



The Velvet Underground &amp; Nico (qui traine pas mal sur la platine en ce moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## nicogala (5 Avril 2004)

Merci, c'est sympa !
Je connais de nom tous ces groupes (because culture) mais je n'ai jamais écouté ces albums là (à part Raw Power que je croyais être d' Iggy en solo...) je suis tombé sur des albums plutôt médiocres et décevants de certains comme The Who et les Doors et c'est dommage de s'en faire une mauvaise idée... je sais bien que chaque groupe a fait au moins un bon album mais sans indications c'est dur! c'est pour ça que c'est cool de m'en donner...
Je vais donc essayer ceux-là puis d'autres si affinité... je vous ferais part de mes impressions (et vous tiens pour responsables !)
Tiens je viens de penser qu'il manque Led Zep' dans la liste... à essayer (j'ai un de ces retard me direz-vous !)
(Stills de "Crosby,Stills..." c'est bien l'ex de Sanson (et Dalida (...désolé!)?)

sinon, autant en profiter : connaissez-vous des artistes aussi ... déjantés/originauxmaistalentueux/expressifs/etsipossible une belle voix que Nina HAGEN ? mais qui restent cohérents (Iggy est cool mais correspond pas aux critères, il part trop en c...es et trop basique), quitte à être peu accessibles !


----------



## nicogala (5 Avril 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je bosse sur le concert de Césaria Evora au Rex, c'est un super concert, mais c'est archi-plein



Moi aussi je bosse sur le concert de Césaria Evora ... mais à Marseille ...on se verra pas alors... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (tu veux pas descendre ? fait meilleur ici...)


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

Ouais tu bosses sur le concert de césaria mes burnes, mais comme boulot tu fais quoi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Avril 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> sinon, autant en profiter : connaissez-vous des artistes aussi ... déjantés/originauxmaistalentueux/expressifs/etsipossible une belle voix que Nina HAGEN ? mais qui restent cohérents (Iggy est cool mais correspond pas aux critères, il part trop en c...es et trop basique), quitte à être peu accessibles !



Klaus Nomi
un lien comme un autre...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Avril 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je bosse sur le concert de Césaria Evora ... mais à Marseille ...on se verra pas alors...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu fais quoi dessus?
Moi j'étais sur la captation


----------



## krystof (6 Avril 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je bosse sur le concert de Césaria Evora ...



T'es auxiliaire de vie ? Tu lui pousses son fauteuil roulant ?


----------



## FANREM (6 Avril 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> je suis tombé sur des albums plutôt médiocres et décevants de certains comme The Who et les Doors et c'est dommage de s'en faire une mauvaise idée...


T'es sur de ton coup ?







celui dont je parle est  celui ci 
il ne contient que des perles : Crystal ship + the end... sans oublier light my fire.


----------



## FANREM (6 Avril 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je viens de penser qu'il manque Led Zep' dans la liste... à essayer (j'ai un de ces retard me direz-vous !)
> (Stills de "Crosby,Stills..." c'est bien l'ex de Sanson (et Dalida (...désolé!)?)


T'as raison sur les deux points. 
Je n'ai pas mis du Led zep, c'est ma faute, c'est ma tres grande faute.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pour les dejantes, tu verras plus tard. 
Pour info, Behind blue eyes de Limp Bizkit qui passe a la radio en ce moment est tire de Who's next des Who (indispensable aussi)


----------



## IceandFire (7 Avril 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'étais sur la captation


c'est toi qui à réparé le micro du violoniste ??? et qui à retardé le début du show ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Avril 2004)

Non, moi j'étais dans le car vidéo


----------



## gribouille (7 Avril 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Non, moi j'étais dans le car vidéo



regardais le foot


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> regardais le foot



Non c'est moi qui indiquait aux real et aux cadreurs ce qu'il se passit sur scène pour que toutes les images soient réussies


----------



## Tiobiloute (7 Avril 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est moi qui indiquait aux real et aux cadreurs ce qu'il se passit sur scène pour que toutes les images soient réussies



C'est donc pour ça qu'on ne voit rien sur les images filmées ??? J'ai enfin compris !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Avril 2004)

c'est clair que tu dois pas voir grand chose, étant donné que le montage n'est pas encore commencé


----------



## IceandFire (7 Avril 2004)

C'est pour France 2 ? ils ont filmé le concert ? quel jour ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Avril 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour France 2 ? ils ont filmé le concert ? quel jour ?



jeudi, vendredi et samedi dernier


----------



## IceandFire (7 Avril 2004)

ok ! pour france 2 ou bien ? pour un dvd ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Avril 2004)

les deux


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

l'était très bien le monsieur Dominique






(je vais faire baver un peu Tété pour qu'il en donne autant sur scène)


----------



## nicogala (10 Avril 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais quoi dessus?
> Moi j'étais sur la captation



Bof, moi c'est plus simple, je suis debout sur le côté ou derrière la régie et je regarde le spectacle...


----------



## nicogala (10 Avril 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur de ton coup ?



Ben ouai, ce devait être un Who des pas tout débuts (années 80 ???) et un Doors qui m'avait soporisé...
M'enfin, le reste je vais m'y mettre cette semaine...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] l'était très bien le monsieur Dominique
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens un bourrin....


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Avril 2004)

<font color="teal">Mesdames, messieurs, bonsoir, Iceandfire, Rémi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 mes amis!

je débarque, mais pour ma part, je suis:

- Björk,
- Radiohead,
- Enya,
- Garbage,
- Arno,
- Dave Clarke,
- Chicks on Speed,
- un peu Madonna
et pleins d'autres chouttes trucs </font>


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Avril 2004)

AH ben t'as ta place parmi eux...

Une catastrophe on vous dit...

Le pays va mal.


----------



## alèm (10 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> AH ben t'as ta place parmi eux...
> 
> Une catastrophe on vous dit...
> 
> Le pays va mal.




ça tombe bien mon cher sonnyboy ma très chère (et jolie) Modern_thing est Belge


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Avril 2004)

Je suis européen avant tout maintenant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et heureusement la France n'a pas le monopole des niaiseries.


----------



## JPTK (10 Avril 2004)

Mais Sonyboy, quand est-ce que tu nous fais LA playlist ?


----------



## nicogala (10 Avril 2004)

Pfff c'est un aigri ! il écoute que son silence .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(bien que parfois il n'a pas tort: le Silence vaut mieux que certaines m...)


----------



## Couhoulinn (11 Avril 2004)

Je débarque aussi:

j'écoute principalement de la j-pop et du j-rock:

 <ul type="square">  [*]Chihiro Onitsuka  [*]Chara  [*]L'Arc~En~Ciel  [*]X-Japan  [*]Yoko Kanno  [*]Make-Up  [*]... [/list] 

Du bon Rock  <ul type="square">  [*]Garbage  [*]Placebo  [*]...  [/list] 

et du Bill Evans (le pianiste) et la bonne chanson francaise (donc pensez pas à la Star' Ac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## HAL9000 (11 Avril 2004)

Moi en ce moment c'est 

Clan of Xymox
Muse
Rob dougan
E.S Postumus

sinon j'écoute un peu de tout du moment que ça me plais


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (11 Avril 2004)

Les musiques du moment :

- B.O. de Gone in 60 seconds
- B.O. de Daredevil
- Evanescence - Fallen
- Madonna - True Blue
- AIR - Talkie Walkie
- R.E.M. - Out of time


----------



## teo (11 Avril 2004)

La nuit dernière je suis tombé sur des fichiers MP3Pro (argh, à quand la compatibilité iTunes ?) plein de vieux souvenirs pour ceux qui écoutaient Maxximum il y a quelques années. C'est pas nouveau, pas toujours transcendant, mais pour les premiers accros de la "nouvelle musique", c'est marrant.
C'est là.


----------



## Tiobiloute (11 Avril 2004)

En ce moment, je suis en plein dans l'électro : 
Moby : MobySongs, Play, 18 et 18B-sides (+ le DVD live)
Voodoo Child (en réalité c'est Moby) : Baby Monkey
Air : Talkie Walkie 
Daft Punk : Discovery


----------



## apparence (11 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment, je suis en plein dans l'électro :
> Moby : MobySongs, Play, 18 et 18B-sides (+ le DVD live)
> Voodoo Child (en réalité c'est Moby) : Baby Monkey
> Air : Talkie Walkie
> Daft Punk : Discovery



Ouais que de l'electro commerciale.....


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment, je suis en plein dans l'électro :
> Moby : MobySongs, Play, 18 et 18B-sides (+ le DVD live)
> Voodoo Child (en réalité c'est Moby) : Baby Monkey
> Air : Talkie Walkie
> Daft Punk : Discovery



En ce moment t'es comme tout le monde.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Avril 2004)

apparence a dit:
			
		

> Ouais que de l'electro commerciale.....



Lui il va nous sortir de l'électro pas commerciale...

Le concept du commercial pas commercial est typique d'un certain milieu, des gens qui imaginent certainement que d'autres font de la musique tout en ne voulant surtout pas en vivre...

C'est un peu niais, si, si, un peu niais.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais Sonyboy, quand est-ce que tu nous fais LA playlist ?



Je me fous de ta playlist,

Tu ferais bien de te foutre de la mienne.


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment t'es comme tout le monde.



et toi, ta culture est limitée au blues hein G ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, on le sait maintenant que tu ne connais rien à part l'autre naze de Stevie Ray machin (mal fringué par ailleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

bon, alors ce matin, c'est Brahms, Bartok et Mussorgsky (et Bach comme d'hab en voiture en alternance avec Scarlatti et interprêté par Pierre Hantaï)


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Avril 2004)

Si tu savais..... je ne suis pas spécialement fan de stevie ray, c'est simpliste comme approche du blues.

Et je chie sur Jimmy Hendrix (ou merdix suivant ce qu'on en pense...) je dis ça avant que tu m'en parles.

J'aime surtout la guitare, donc bien au delà du blues, mais je ne trouverais aucun plaisir à échanger sur ce sujet avec des gens qui ne sont pas de ma trempe.

Les non lecteurs à vue, abstenez vous...


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2004)

perso, j'aime énormément Marc Ribot à la guitare (ou au banjo je ne suis pas sectaire)


c'est qui Jimy Henbidule ?

rien à voir mais penser à Ribot me fait penser au Solitude de Duke Ellington


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Avril 2004)

Je ne pense pas qu'il faille chercher à inventer absolument... et de toute façon, pour moi c'est trop tard, tout ce qui est bien est déjà fait, reste l'interprétation.


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2004)

j'aime bien cette sincérité même si je en suis pas totalement en accord.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Avril 2004)

Il vous en prie.


----------



## JPTK (11 Avril 2004)

> Je ne pense pas qu'il faille chercher à inventer absolument... et de toute façon, pour moi c'est trop tard, tout ce qui est bien est déjà fait, reste l'interprétation.




Mais comment fait-il pour dire autant de conneries ! C'est magique et ça me pique la b... !


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Avril 2004)

Hé, hé, j'ai un secret.

En attendant de le percer, continue donc à écouter David Geta.


----------



## JPTK (11 Avril 2004)

Comment tu sais que je suis fan absolu du grand DAVIIIIIID !
C'est mon jeu de jambe je suis sûr, tu as reconnu la David Touch !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un ptit coup de Laurent Garnier en plus et j'ai presque une érection.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Avril 2004)

Bien, bien...

Moi si le peuple est content, je suis pas emmerdé.


----------



## apparence (11 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas qu'il faille chercher à inventer absolument... et de toute façon, pour moi c'est trop tard, tout ce qui est bien est déjà fait, reste l'interprétation.



Triste ! c'est triste d'ecrire cela !
T'as trop pris de Thc chocolaté ?


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Avril 2004)

Surtout triste de croire l'inverse.

C'est à cause de raisonnement (résonnement devrais je dire...) comme ça qu'on fait passer des gens comme Kurt Cobain pour des genies.


----------



## Tiobiloute (11 Avril 2004)

apparence a dit:
			
		

> Ouais que de l'electro commerciale.....



Moby commercial ???? je pense pas vu qu'une des chansons de 18 B-sides (afterlife, qui est aussi dans la compil' de attac) attaque justement le coté commercial de l'humanité


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Avril 2004)

Commercial bouh quelle horreur !!!

Navrant.


----------



## Tiobiloute (11 Avril 2004)

Qui met de l'argent pour l'euthanasie de Sonnyboy qu'on puisse enfin être tranquille ?????


----------



## alèm (12 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Qui met de l'argent pour l'euthanasie de Sonnyboy qu'on puisse enfin être tranquille ?????



j'ai du bannir sonnyboy 25fois au moins

mais il est pas si navrant que ça en fait.

Bon, mon côté commercial ressort : j'aime beaucoup Feist (dédicace au Gognol) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et mon côté amical : j'aime Tété


----------



## Nephou (12 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> j'ai du bannir sonnyboy 25fois au moins
> 
> ...



_cest marrant, on est en train découter absolution_


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> j'ai du bannir sonnyboy 25fois au moins
> 
> ...



Alem a du me bannir  fois au moins... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je l'aime bien..


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais je l'aime bien..



je devrais pas mettre des jeans à zip moi


----------



## Fulvio (13 Avril 2004)

Blanche : If we can't trust the doctor... - De jeunes gens de Detroit au look un peu désuet (c'est à la mode), qui composent leur musique en puisant dans les origines du folk américain (à vu de nez, jusqu'aux années trente). Roots, mais pas trop non plus, la production est moderne et certaines chansons ne dépareilleraient pas chez REM (une voix à la Stipes, quelques fois agaçant) ou même chez Venus.
L'avis de Lupus : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L'avis de Sonnyboy : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Buff Medways : 1914 - Malgré le titre de l'album, The Buffs ne remonte pas aussi loin que Blanche dans leurs influences. Le groupe trace une ligne entre Canned Heat et les Pixies (encore eux), et c'est la production qui est "roots", chez eux. Un son à la hussarde, mais chaud, sur des chansons entraînantes, refrains et riffs imparables, jouées vite, fort, avec peu d'accord et beaucoup d'enthousiasme.
L'avis de Lupus :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L'avis de Sonnyboy : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cLOUDDEAD - Ten - On change de terrain et de cap, avec du rap totalement inclassable, particulièrement original sinon d'avant-garde. Musique planante, rythmes lents, flows et paroles étranges, cette musique aurait à la rigueur plus à voir avec l'électro ou le post-rock qu'avec Eminem. Ceux qui connaissent déjà le 1er album retrouveront leurs marques, les autres découviront quelques choses d'hors-norme.
L'avis de Lupus : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L'avis de Sonnyboy : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lou Reed : Transformer - Un classique que je décourvre seulement aujourd'hui et ma petite soeur veut déjà me le piquer.
L'avis de Lupus : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L'avis de Sonnyboy : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Britney Spears : Toxic  - Ce single est une tuerie.
L'avis de Lupus : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L'avis de Sonnyboy : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_C'était mes achats du week-end (sauf le Britney, parce que bon, faut pas abuser non plus, hein !)

(Edit : et pis je voulais ajouter que Dominique A n'est certainement pas un bourrin. Un Âné peut-être, mais pas un bourrin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
_


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> (Edit : et pis je voulais ajouter que Dominique A n'est certainement pas un bourrin. Un Âné peut-être, mais pas un bourrin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quoique 

il est limite bourrin quand il joue un blues blanc et vide en étant quasi bourré ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais qu'est-ce que c'est bon !


----------



## Fulvio (13 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> quoique
> 
> ...



Avec son sampleur à commande au sol, manière Joseph Arthur. Il l'avait fait en rappel la dernière fois que je l'ai vu à Lyon. Pour sûr, c'était bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais j'ai pas encore écouté son nouvel album, et j'avoue que j'ai peur d'être déçu, ce coup-ci. Pas sûr de suivre ses nouveaux partis-pris musicaux. D'atuant qu'il a baissé (un peu) dans mon estime avec sa participation chez Delerm


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2004)

ouais, l'aut' minab' de delerm

mais en même temps, _empty white blues_ ou _hit hit hit_ pour les plus funs voire _bagatelle_ ou _nos peres_ sont terribles en concert en solo

le dernier album est vachement bien en concert solo


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> AH ben t'as ta place parmi eux...
> 
> Une catastrophe on vous dit...
> 
> Le pays va mal.



qu'est ce qui te permet de critiquer les gouts des autres avec un jugement à l'emporte-pièce?
La musique, c'est comme n'importe quel art, c'est subjectif.
Des gens vont s'extasier sur le dernier Madonna comme d'autres sur un Picasso. Certains trouveront que le dernier Madonna est une bouse, comme l'ouevre entière de Picasso. 
Et personne n'a tort ou raison, c'est une question de point de vue.
Perso, je déteste cette espèce de nouvelle vague de la chanson française et tu as des gens qui crient au génie. Je ne dis pas que c'est de la merde, je dis juste que çà ne me fait aucun effet.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Avril 2004)

Parce que je suis un gros nase.

S'il s'agissait de gouts personnels, il n'y aurait pas de problème.

Là, c'est pas le cas.

Ceci dit, je suis un gros nase, donc pas le peine de trop m'expliquer, de toute façon je comprends pas.


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Avril 2004)

Moi je viens de découvrir un super morceau, celui qui était utilisé dans le dernière minute de la seconde bande annonce du Seigneur des anneaux - Les deux tours, si quelqu'un pouvait me donner ses références je lui en serait reconaissant.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Avril 2004)

Pas moi désolé.


----------



## JPTK (13 Avril 2004)

En tout cas le Dominique A, j'ai jamais accroché, trop scolaire et pompeux.
le dernier, j'ai encore essayé, j'en ai écouté 2, attentivement, j'avais envie de le trouver bien mais nan... encore plus académique que d'habitude, poussif, grandiloquent surtout... ridicule en fait.

Mais bon je crache pas dessus non plus hein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pas comme Vincent Delerm au moins, c'est pas que je le déteste c'est juste que j'aimerais bien qu'on le tue, gentiment, sans lui faire peur...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un autre encore, je connais pas bien son oeuvre mais quand j'entends "Je m'en vais" de Miossec, je me demande toujours si c'est pas la dernière chanson de Didier Super tellement c'est maladroit.

Bon Benabar je trouvais le 1er bien, le 2e pas mal mais le dernier c'est pareil, on verse dans le sentimentalisme, ça tiens pas la route, c'est aseptisé.

Benjamin Biolay c'est le plus talentueux mais il me laisse un peu de marbre quand même, il fait de jolies chansons pour faire chanter les filles ou même Henri Salvador, c'est déjà beaucoup me direz-vous.

Nan décidément, même si il y a de bonnes suprises, la variété Française pue des pieds  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon y a Tété, c'est plutôt sympa, mon préféré je pense, les Têtes Raides qui eux sont à mon avis géniaux et sinon y a le rock Français
Là je parlerais juste de BERG SANS NIPPLE (2 grenoblois), HINT et Encre (2 mecs de Besac), Bertrand Cantat (surtout quand il fait des projets parallèles ou qu'ils participent au groupe de free jazz ethnique AKOSH S UNIT), Yann Tiersen que j'aime vraiment bien tant qu'il chante pas trop et qu'il joue pas de guitare.

J'en oublie certainement mais on méconnaît trop la scène Française de tout façon, je parle pas de celle qui passe sur inter bien sûr. (citée plus haut).

Ah oui Autour de Lucie, je peux pas...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mickey 3D, bof bof, SANSEVERINO c'est sympa...

Si vous avez des groupes Français qu'on entend jamais et qui valent le détour, je suis preneur...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah et CALI c'est pas possible non plus...


----------



## JPTK (13 Avril 2004)

Bah tiens j'écoute Inter et vlà l'autre qui viens me "chanter" dans les oreilles, le Vincent...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On dirait Brigitte BArdot qui chante !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En plus cette approche nombriliste, people et surtout consumériste des nos (ses) souvenirs est insupportable.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Avril 2004)

J'ai remarqué que tu aimais bien le mot consumériste.

Moi mon mot préferré c'est Truchement.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Si vous avez des groupes Français qu'on entend jamais et qui valent le détour, je suis preneur...



les tétines noires? non? bon d'accord je sors


----------



## JPTK (13 Avril 2004)

Je vois pas exactement ce que tu veux dire en fait...


----------



## Fulvio (13 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Si vous avez des groupes Français qu'on entend jamais et qui valent le détour, je suis preneur...



Les regrettés Diabologum ? The Married Monks, peut-être. Jean-Louis Murat, dans ses meilleurs moments. Elista et Luke, à la rigueur. Raphaël qui arrive quelques fois à écrire des chansons formidables, mais assez inégal dans l'ensemble.

C'est vrai qu'après une excellente fin de dernière décennie, le rock français se remet à patiner, on dirait. Et les groupes et artistes qui m'enchantaient il y a 4 ans me plaisent moins aujourd'hui. Et je parle pas des manières maniérées de la nouvelle chanson française.

Sinon, j'aime bien M, mais ne le dite surtout pas à l'indie-police


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Avril 2004)

Ben rien, je veux rien dire.

Mais c'est dans l'esprit du thread je trouve.


----------



## JPTK (13 Avril 2004)

Le nom me dit quelque chose mais ça date déjà non ?
Moi je veux des noms récents, je sais qu'ils y a autre choses que ces chianlies toutes formatées qui sont récompensées à droite et à gauche grâce à la presse collabo !


----------



## JPTK (13 Avril 2004)

C'est cynisme ton mot préféré sonnyboy, il te colle à la peau, c'est plus de ton âge, mais bon il en faut bien un ou 2 sinon on s'emmerde.


----------



## KARL40 (13 Avril 2004)

Pour les groupes français, tout dépend de ce que tu recherches  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En punk-rock, il y a les  BURNING HEADS 
En dub,  ZENZILE et  IMPROVISATORS DUB 
Dans une veine plus bruitiste,  JERRY SPIDER GANG

Sinon tu peux toujours (re)découvrir LES THUGS, MARRIED MONK (pop-rock)....


----------



## Fulvio (13 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas exactement ce que tu veux dire en fait...



Peut-être qu'il veut dire qu'il faudrait peut-être éviter d'utiliser certains mots et concepts à tout va... Sur ce coup, je peux pas donner tort à Sonnyboy.






(en plus, j'aime bien le mot truchement, aussi. Savez-vous qu'il nous vient du Turc altéré par l'Italien ? Il a la même origine que Drogman, qui, en bon turc, veut dire chanteur de cabaret.)


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Avril 2004)

ça c'est sur...

non, je t'assure que mon mot préferré c'est TRUCHEMENT, je trouve ça trés joli.

Le mot préferré D'amélie Nothomb c'est PNEU, moi j'aime pas.


----------



## Fulvio (13 Avril 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Pour les groupes français, tout dépend de ce que tu recherches
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En dub, on peut ajouter les excellents lyonnais de Mei Tei Sho


----------



## JPTK (13 Avril 2004)

> Peut-être qu'il veut dire qu'il faudrait peut-être éviter d'utiliser certains mots et concepts à tout va



Je l'utilise peut-être souvent mais une fois de plus il convenait parfaitement à la situation. Citer des marques, des émissions de télé ou des personnalités dans une chanson, si c'est pas une approche consumériste du souvenir, je sais pas ce que c'est.

Moi ça m'évoque rien le : "et tu te souviens notre premier coca light" et franchement j'en suis plutôt ravi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Yes "Mei Tei Sho", je savais pas qu'ils étaient Français. Déjà écouté mais pas eu d'album entre les mains, c'est noté.


----------



## JPTK (13 Avril 2004)

Moi je cherche des groupes avec une vrai personnalité, les groupes que tu cites sont biens (je connais pas JERRY SPIDER) mais je les connais déjà.

BERG SANS NIPPLE, HINT et ENCRE en font partie.


----------



## JPTK (13 Avril 2004)

Tiens je vais aller fouiller là déjà :  another-record


----------



## JPTK (13 Avril 2004)

Y a PORCELAIN aussi qui est pas mal, et il y avait le superbe groupe MADRID, grenoblois eux aussi je crois, très inspiré de LABRAFORD.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être qu'il veut dire qu'il faudrait peut-être éviter d'utiliser certains mots et concepts à tout va... Sur ce coup, je peux pas donner tort à Sonnyboy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dans mes bras frérot !!


----------



## Fulvio (13 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> > Peut-être qu'il veut dire qu'il faudrait peut-être éviter d'utiliser certains mots et concepts à tout va
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ces chanteurs parlent de leur époque, c'est tout. Hors l'époque est celle des marques et des logos et de la real-tv. Moi aussi, leurs histoires de trentenaires romantiques et désabusés très début de siècle me gonflent. Mais puisqu'ils parlent d'eux et de leur époque, je vois pas pourquoi ils devraient en cacher les symboles. Quand bien même ces symboles ne sont pas très propres.

Et puis même dans la marge, on n'évite pas le consumérisme. C'est vrai qu'on parle infiniment moins du label Constellation que des productions de la Star Ac', mais au final, dans les deux cas, il s'agit de vendre des disques, non ?


----------



## JPTK (13 Avril 2004)

> Et puis même dans la marge, on n'évite pas le consumérisme. C'est vrai qu'on parle infiniment moins du label Constellation que des productions de la Star Ac', mais au final, dans les deux cas, il s'agit de vendre des disques, non ?



Oui et alors ?
Sans blague, nan moi je suis un vrai rebelle je fais des disques pour pas qu'on   les achète  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est un vieux débat, je me demande comment on peut encore en parler, moi je dis juste qu'il y a la musique qui a été fait par passion et dont le but premier n'était pas de la vendre mais de la jouer sur scène et de la faire sortir de son bide et il y a le reste, c'est tout (que je ne dénigre pas forcément).

1) Je fais un disque, je décide de le vendre.
2) Je vends un disque avant qu'il soit fait.

Après je disais pas que la musique de Delerm était commerciale plus qu'une autre, je disais juste que ces évocations proustiennes des objets qui ont constitués notre vie était particulièrement déprimante.

Alors déjà que je supporte pas sa voix, je supporte pas non plus sa nostalgie futile (pléonasme) et puis après c'était juste pour dire du mal, c'est pas réservé à sonnyboy après tout !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ps : d'ailleurs ce que je dis plus haut est valable pour tout selon moi.

ps : la sincérité, la passion, le reste on s'en fout.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Avril 2004)

En plus ce type, s'il faut il prend même pas de coke...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En plus ce type, s'il faut il prend même pas de coke...



tzss tss c'est mauvais pour les miroirs ça


----------



## KARL40 (13 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> En dub, on peut ajouter les excellents lyonnais de Mei Tei Sho



Oui et leur "grand frère"  HIGH TONE


----------



## JPTK (13 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En plus ce type, s'il faut il prend même pas de coke...



Ouai un musicien qui se drogue pas un peu c'est pas un vrai... ou alors faut qu'il boive bcp, sinon sa musique elle est nulle.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Avril 2004)

Exactement et c'est pas vos vincent mes burnes qui pourront rivaliser avec motorhead (à table en tout cas...)

hi,hi...motorhead...toute jeunesse...


----------



## JPTK (13 Avril 2004)

Ah Lemmy...


----------



## Foguenne (13 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas comme Vincent Delerm au moins, c'est pas que je le déteste c'est juste que j'aimerais bien qu'on le tue, gentiment, sans lui faire peur...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi c'est ça que j'écoute le plus en français pour le moment.
Je suis fan de Derlerm, Miossec, Autour de Lucie, Biolay et je rajoute Keren Ann. 

J'assume complètement mes goûts (ou non goûts pour certain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Bon, je vous laisse, je vais aller me chercher  le dernier Melissa Auf Der Maur.  

Elle chante même en français.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Avril 2004)

Tu seras fouetté en place publique.


----------



## Foguenne (13 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu seras fouetté en place publique.


Je m'y suis préparé.


----------



## tomtom (13 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je m'y suis préparé.



je te tiendrai compagnie: entre Deftones et dEUS, j'ai un Delerm sur mon étagère à CD's


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Avril 2004)

Allez hop, tout le monde au pilori !!


----------



## Nephou (13 Avril 2004)

« Aux pis Lorie ! aux pis Lorie ! aux pis Lorie ! aux pis Lorie ! »



_pouf pouf_


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas moi désolé.


Personne d'autre ?


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Avril 2004)

Y p'tet que ça de bien chez lorie, les pis...


----------



## JPTK (13 Avril 2004)

C'est quoi le seigneur des anneaux, un film de boules ???

T'as pas un extrait (du morceau pas du film) histoire qu'on cherche un peu ?


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Avril 2004)

Hé, c'est une blague que j'aurais pu faire ça...méfi !!


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Avril 2004)

Ici





 (juste attendre le temps que j'ai fini de le mette en ligne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## JPTK (13 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hé, c'est une blague que j'aurais pu faire ça...méfi !!



Oui bah sonnyboy on en fait vite le tour hein, c'est normal qu'on connaisse les ficelles rapidement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez Darky pousse le modem 56 à donf, je veux le voir fumer !!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Avril 2004)

Que tu crois, manant, que tu crois...


----------



## ficelle (13 Avril 2004)

demain soir, zero 7 à l'élysée...
quelqu'un y va ?


----------



## JPTK (13 Avril 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ici
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon là je sais pas qui interprète mais c'est certainement le KRONOS QUARTET, ça provient de la BO de l'excellent film de DAREN ARONOSKI "requiem for a dream" tiré du roman du non moins excellent Hubert Selby.

Quant au compositeur c'est CLINT MANSELL.


----------



## krystof (13 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> mon mot préferré c'est TRUCHEMENT, je trouve ça trés joli.
> 
> Le mot préferré D'amélie Nothomb c'est PNEU, moi j'aime pas.



Celui de Bernard Pivot, c'est concupiscence.
Mais là, c'est moins drôle, ça oblige à sortir le dictionnaire.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Avril 2004)

oui, moins drôle mais Bernard Pivot n'est pas connu pour ses plaisanteries...


----------



## JPTK (13 Avril 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> demain soir, zero 7 à l'élysée...
> quelqu'un y va ?



Faudrait que j'écoute déjà et je suis trop loin... je vais à Paris que pour les meilleurs.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Avril 2004)

pfff..


----------



## krystof (13 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est ça que j'écoute le plus en français pour le moment.
> Je suis fan de Derlerm, Miossec, Autour de Lucie, Biolay et je rajoute Keren Ann.
> 
> J'assume complètement mes goûts (ou non goûts pour certain.
> ...



Le problème de ces chanteurs "nouvelles vagues", c'est qu'ils alignent plus de 10 mots différents de vocabulaire par chanson. Du coup, on s'aperçoit qu'il n'y a pas que la musique qui rentre en compte.
On n'était pas habitué à ça depuis longtemps. Faisez gaffe, la crampe du cerveau guette.


----------



## JPTK (13 Avril 2004)

> c'est qu'ils alignent plus de 10 mots différents de vocabulaire par chanson



Belle performance c'est vrai, nous la saluons au passage d'ailleurs !


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Avril 2004)

Ouais mais ça n'enlève rien au fait que c'est minable.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais ça n'enlève rien au fait que c'est minable.



oui ça aussi faut le saluer au passage


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Avril 2004)

Merci !!!

Encore!!


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bon là je sais pas qui interprète mais c'est certainement le KRONOS QUARTET, ça provient de la BO de l'excellent film de DAREN ARONOSKI "requiem for a dream" tiré du roman du non moins excellent Hubert Selby.
> 
> Quant au compositeur c'est CLINT MANSELL.


Impressionnant (pour le compositeur j'avais déjà un doute puisqu'il y a avait son nom dans le titre)


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Avril 2004)

Trés impressionant en effet.

Mais il oublie de citer le mère du compositeur, Géraldine DURUT, qui de par son éducation stricte a réussi à faire de son fils un usager seulement occasionnel de drogues dures.

Il aurait aussi pu parler de son beau père, Gérard Dufoutre, qui lui a inculqué les rudiments de la réalisation, en lui laissant tenir la perche pendant les tournages porno amateur qu'il organisait.


----------



## JPTK (13 Avril 2004)

Je savais que tu me complèterais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Avril 2004)

Décidément, t'y tiens à ton film de boules


----------



## supermoquette (13 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Trés impressionant en effet.
> Il aurait aussi pu parler de son beau père, Gérard Dufoutre, qui lui a inculqué les rudiments de la réalisation, en lui laissant tenir la perche pendant les tournages porno amateur qu'il organisait.



tu veux dire qu'un porno devient amateur dès qu'on doit lui rajouter une perche?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est ça que j'écoute le plus en français pour le moment.
> Je suis fan de Derlerm, Miossec, Autour de Lucie, Biolay et je rajoute Keren Ann.
> 
> J'assume complètement mes goûts (ou non goûts pour certain.
> ...



Tout pareil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Perso.  Ma pénitence est terminée. Il me reste juste à trouver qui embrasser sous le réverbère. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## tomtom (13 Avril 2004)

Je viens de m'acheter "Transcriptions" de *Accentus*






C'est bôôô 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , ça me change un peu de mon "Neo Hard Core Emo Gothico Metal Machin Bidule" habituel


----------



## nicogala (13 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Exactement et c'est pas vos vincent mes burnes qui pourront rivaliser avec motorhead (à table en tout cas...)
> 
> hi,hi...motorhead...toute jeunesse...





			
				JPTK  a dit:
			
		

> Ah Lemmy...



Ah ça fait plaisir de lire ça (au moins autant que de voir 5000 personnes entonner "Antisocial" au dernier concert de Pagny...)

Sinon, pour des groupes français pas connus, justement dans le genre Motörhead t'as Vulcain... mais rien ne vaut vraiment Agressive Agricultors !!! (un croisement sauvage de Ludwig/Motörhead/un paysan Basque/sa chèvre...)

Y a aussi Eros Nécropsique pour ceux qui aiment la poèsie et les groupes en procès avec le FN...

JPTK, tu poses des questions de newbies un peu je trouve...: dans quel style tu veux des noms de groupes français pas connus ?


----------



## Balooners (13 Avril 2004)

Salut.

Moi j'ai découvert le groupe Java, il n'y a pas longtemps et j'ai trouvé super






En plus, si vous voulez écouter ce que cela donne, voilà un extrait


1er extrait de l'album hawaï: Sex, accordéon et alcool 

Merci Amazon


----------



## enzoplacebo (13 Avril 2004)

aznavour,Brel,Gainsbourg,Brassens
ca c'est du texte et de la musique


----------



## KARL40 (13 Avril 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, pour des groupes français pas connus, justement dans le genre Motörhead t'as Vulcain... mais rien ne vaut vraiment Agressive Agricultors !!! (un croisement sauvage de Ludwig/Motörhead/un paysan Basque/sa chèvre...)



Agressive Agricultors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Trop fort !
Je connaissais que LES BETTERAVES dans le rayon agriculture !


----------



## JPTK (13 Avril 2004)

> JPTK, tu poses des questions de newbies un peu je trouve



Ptit con va, ça c'était un coup bas, ma question était précise, libre à toi de la caricaturer après.

Tu connais Berg Sans Nipple ? Encre ? Hint ? (j'en veux d'autres comme ça en fait, mais c'est bon j'ai déjà trouvé quelques pistes)

Non et bien c'est de cette scène là dont je parle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 une scène alternative, très talentueuse et à peine relayer par les médias, même les soi-disants underground.


Sinon VULCAIN et Agressive Agricultors font parties de mon adolescence c'est vrai, mais bon ça me faisait déjà un peu marrer


----------



## nicogala (13 Avril 2004)

Mais je croies que c'était le but de faire marrer


----------



## JPTK (13 Avril 2004)

> L'ASIN B00004VS9K n'existe pas dans notre catalogue. Souhaitez-vous recommencer votre recherche ?



Ouai merci Amazon


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Agressive Agricultors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alors d'une désolé mais les Betteraves blues sont décédés dans un tragique accident de moissoneuse-batteuse

et de deux, je ne parle même pas de jazz a un type qui croit que akosh s. fait du free jazz* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







c'est comme si on disait que Jimi Hentrique fait du blues

nan mais j'vous jure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon, j'aime beaucoup le mot "trémulation"

*_ornette coleman** oui par contre_




**oui, je sais, personne ne connait, normal c'est du free jazz


----------



## IceandFire (14 Avril 2004)

Personne ne connais l'excellent Jean François Coen ?
un album seulement en 1995...depuis rien...dommage.....
Trop bon pourtant...


----------



## JPTK (14 Avril 2004)

> un type qui croit que akosh s. fait du free jazz



C'est moi qui a dit ça !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'as pas vu AKOSH en live toi ça se voit, de plus t'as pas écouté le 2e album par exemple, il est tellement free que j'arrive pas à l'écouter en entier !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Coleman à côté c'est le village people du jazz !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ps : en plus j'ai dit FREE JAZZ ethnique, je vois pas en quoi c'est faux, demande à ZORN tu verras bien


----------



## Balooners (14 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> > L'ASIN B00004VS9K n'existe pas dans notre catalogue. Souhaitez-vous recommencer votre recherche ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ouai merci Amazon



Je viens de mettre le fichier en .ram sur mon espace, là ça fonctionnera

C'est ici


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> > un type qui croit que akosh s. fait du free jazz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hep mon taf, c'est photographe de concert 

de jazz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors tu repasses tes chemises au lieu de dire "t'as pas vu untel en concert" hein ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bah excuse moi, mais akosh c'est de la soupe comparé à du free jazz d'ailleurs c'est de la soupe il confond free et portnawak

et zorn ne prétend absolument pas faire du free jazz avec masada, bar kokhba ou toute autre de ses formations actuelles, bien au contraire

zorn a fait pas mal de free au début de sa carrière à la Knitting Factory ou au Romanisches Café avec des gens comme Fred Frith ou d'autres ravagés.  maintenant, il se prend plutot pour un descendant de Coltrane sauf qu'il n'en a, malheureusement pour lui avec ou sans cocaïne, absolument pas la carrure au niveau phrasé et invention (d'ailleurs, Dave Douglas de Masada se veut lui aussi plutot un descendant de Booker Little que du free)

si tu veux écouter un type venant du free, tu peux aller voir Ellery Eskelin et encore, ce n'est pas du free

ou alors, tenter d'écouter Ornette Coleman


----------



## KARL40 (14 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> et de deux, je ne parle même pas de jazz a un type qui croit que akosh s. fait du free jazz*&amp;#8230;



Cela tombe bien ! Comme c'est pas moi qui est dit cela, la prochaine fois que je te croiserais tu pourras me "conseiller" en jazz !


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> 
> 
> sinon, j'aime beaucoup le mot "trémulation"



Moi j'aime bien le mot "Diantre".
C'est chié ça comme mot... Diantre...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Avril 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Comme c'est pas moi qui est dit cela



Messieurs !

Le Français se meurt et le pays avec....


----------



## supermoquette (14 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Messieurs !
> 
> Le Français se meurt et le pays avec....



Ouais, c'n'est plus c'que c'n'était


----------



## KARL40 (14 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Messieurs !
> Le Français se meurt et le pays avec....



Oui mais j'ai au moins l'excuse de ne pas être français !


----------



## Foguenne (14 Avril 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais j'ai au moins l'excuse de ne pas être français !



Que neni. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu n'as aucune excuse.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Les gens dont le français n'est pas la langue maternelle mais qui l'ont apprise ont bien souvent une excellente orthographe.
C'est ma compagne qui me corrige mes "lettres officielles"
Je le vérifie également souvent au travail ou les luxembourgeois, allemands, portugais font moins de fautes dans les dossiers que les français ou belges.


----------



## JPTK (14 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> hep mon taf, c'est photographe de concert
> 
> ...








Ok, j'ai rien dit....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je suis trop néophyte en la matière pour suivre la discussion, je suis qu'un auditeur occasionnel.

A tel point que moi aussi je confonds le portnawak  avec le free, c'est pour dire.

Tu n'es pas musicien ? C'est un débat élimé mais je me demande comment on peut apprécier *entièrement* le jazz, surtout le free, si l'on ne joue pas, c'est tellement technique... d'accord ce n'est pas que ça, il y a plusieurs angles d'approche mais quand même, il doit toujours manqué un ptit truc au type qui ne pratique pas nan ? Comme pour tous tu me diras.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Que neni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dans mes bras paulo !!!


----------



## JPTK (14 Avril 2004)

C'est quoi cette manie de vouloir te mettre des gens dans les bras, c'est pas de l'héro le foguenne !


----------



## nato kino (14 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> hep mon taf, c'est photographe de concert
> 
> de jazz



Alors c'était donc ça... Photographe de concerts de jazz !! Je cherchais depuis un bon moment déjà... Merci Lapin !!


----------



## nato kino (14 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi cette manie de vouloir te mettre des gens dans les bras, c'est pas de l'héro le foguenne !


----------



## KARL40 (14 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Que neni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mince ! Grillé !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais cela semblait bien comme "fausse excuse"


----------



## Fulvio (14 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Que neni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comment ? Mackie n'est donc pas un vrai japonais ?


----------



## IceandFire (14 Avril 2004)

Revenons au sujet du thread...
Message pour Alèm, t'as vu que la reine d'islande va bosser avec arto lindsay sur son nouvel album qui sortira fin octobre...????


----------



## Fulvio (14 Avril 2004)

Ca me fait penser... Y a pas la comtesse de Yeovil qui devait (ou doit) sortir un nouvel album incéssement sous peu ?

(je parle de PJ Harvey, of course)


----------



## KARL40 (14 Avril 2004)

Si, si .... Fin mai il me semble


----------



## Fulvio (14 Avril 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Si, si .... Fin mai il me semble



Trop fort ! Elle doit passer à Lyon le 1er Juillet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, Syd Matters et Mellow ce soir, ça vaut le coup à votre avis ? Ca fait longtemps que j'ai pas pris ma dose de dB live...


----------



## KARL40 (14 Avril 2004)

Je te confirme : Le Nouvel album de PJ Harvey, "Uh Huh Her" devrait sortir le 31 mai! Il sera précédé du single "the letter" prévu pour le 17 mai!

Syd Matters et Mellow ? 
Personnellement, non !


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es pas musicien ? C'est un débat élimé mais je me demande comment on peut apprécier *entièrement* le jazz, surtout le free, si l'on ne joue pas, c'est tellement technique... d'accord ce n'est pas que ça, il y a plusieurs angles d'approche mais quand même, il doit toujours manqué un ptit truc au type qui ne pratique pas nan ? Comme pour tous tu me diras.



qui a dit que j'étais pas musicien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_pas ma belle trompette en tout cas enfin, elle se plaint pas que je l'abandonne depuis quelques années pour un Nikon_


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'était donc ça... Photographe de concerts de jazz !! Je cherchais depuis un bon moment déjà... Merci Lapin !!



photographe de fesses aussi

c'est Tété qui le dit à toutes les serveuses qu'on croise comme si, j'allais draguer des serveuses 


comme lui quoi


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Revenons au sujet du thread...
> Message pour Alèm, t'as vu que la reine d'islande va bosser avec arto lindsay sur son nouvel album qui sortira fin octobre...????



bah voila, on a une bonne raison pour se pacser !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













sinon, à part ça, ça s'explique parce qu'Arto est un amateur de la première heure des oeuvres du Mari de la Reine d'Islande (cf la pochette de Prize 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et que ses messieurs se sont souvent vu à la Knitting (à certains concerts de Spooky entre autres)

_oukjémi le mail d'Arto déja?  _


----------



## macelene (14 Avril 2004)

J'avais jamais mis les pieds dans ce coin du bar
Mais je viens de découvrir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et je l'écoute en boucle !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*





 littéralement en plus  bon no coments !!!* 

*Jamie Cullum  
	
*


----------



## nicogala (15 Avril 2004)

Alors, Fabienr : t'as trouvé comment Césaria .


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Avril 2004)

super première partie et ensuite, super concert
Même 3 soirs de suite, je ne me suis pas lassé


----------



## nicogala (15 Avril 2004)

Je l'ai quand même trouvé bien statique, plantée sur ses deux pieds nus... par comparaison, Henri Salvador qques semaines plus tôt, était bien plus mobile et dynamique (malgré ses 86ans...!), sinon, à part le mixage son qui m'allait pas, j'ai trouvé les musicos très corrects bien que peu démonstratifs (très peu de soli/impros, mais était-ce le but du spectacle?) en comparaison de Ben Harper par ex. (ou même Toto qui me laissent le souvenir du meilleur solo de batterie en live...)
Vers la fin et les rappels, ça y allait quand même pas mal et c'était bien sympa tout ça (même avec l'ambiance froide ou distante qui régnait sur scène entre les musicos et césaria et avec le public : bizarre, ou du moins particulier...)

Je classe ce spectacle au même titre que H.Salvador et Eddy Mitchel au niveau plaisir/ennui, c'est à dire pas si mal pour qque chose dont je suis pas fan et que je connais pas ... (mieux que Placebo et Lorie en tout cas!)

tu dis qu'elle a fait 3 soir ? à combien de places ? Ici c'était un soir à moins de 2000 places...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Avril 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai quand même trouvé bien statique, plantée sur ses deux pieds nus... par comparaison, Henri Salvador qques semaines plus tôt, était bien plus mobile et dynamique (malgré ses 86ans...!), sinon, à part le mixage son qui m'allait pas, j'ai trouvé les musicos très corrects bien que peu démonstratifs (très peu de soli/impros, mais était-ce le but du spectacle?) en comparaison de Ben Harper par ex. (ou même Toto qui me laissent le souvenir du meilleur solo de batterie en live...)
> Vers la fin et les rappels, ça y allait quand même pas mal et c'était bien sympa tout ça (même avec l'ambiance froide ou distante qui régnait sur scène entre les musicos et césaria et avec le public : bizarre, ou du moins particulier...)
> 
> Je classe ce spectacle au même titre que H.Salvador et Eddy Mitchel au niveau plaisir/ennui, c'est à dire pas si mal pour qque chose dont je suis pas fan et que je connais pas ... (mieux que Placebo et Lorie en tout cas!)
> ...



5 soirs en fait, mais je n'ai bossé que sur trois soirs. Je ne sais pas combien contient le Rex, mais c'est grand.
C'est sur qu'on ne s'attend pas à ce qu'elle se jette dans le public à la fin du concert, mais j'ai trouvé ça sympa.


----------



## nicogala (16 Avril 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> on ne s'attend pas à ce qu'elle se jette dans le public à la fin du concert, mais j'ai trouvé ça sympa.


C'est sûr; un truc dommage c'est les places assises jusqu'au pied de la scène(enfin chez moi) qui empêchent les gens qui veulent danser de le faire : obligés de partir sur les côtés ou dans les travées...


----------



## IceandFire (22 Avril 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai quand même trouvé bien statique, plantée sur ses deux pieds nus... sinon, à part le mixage son qui m'allait pas, j'ai trouvé les musicos très corrects bien que peu démonstratifs (très peu de soli/impros, mais était-ce le but du spectacle?)même avec l'ambiance froide ou distante qui régnait sur scène entre les musicos et césaria et avec le public : bizarre, ou du moins particulier...)
> (mieux que Placebo et Lorie en tout cas!)



Oulà! on te verra à 75 ans passée et avec son enfance très dure...Ca me fait bondir les jugements attifs...
Je n'aime pas ça...c'est un manque de respect....Elle découvre le succes sur la fin de sa vie, et toi tu te permet de juger...Au Grand Rex, c'était le dernier soir, le 5 donc et elle a mis le feu Dame Evora...Rien de ce que tu cites...
Pour finir Placebo ils mettent le feux mais pas toujours il est vrai...Dès fois les jeux de mots de Molko sont un peu légers mais bon, le dernier album est quand même pas mal...Lorie je sais pas jamais vu !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Avril 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Oulà! on te verra à 75 ans passée et avec son enfance très dure...Ca me fait bondir les jugements attifs...


62 en fait...


----------



## IceandFire (22 Avril 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> 62 en fait...


Ouais, 62 au cap vert ça fait un bon 80 chez nous ça....
Manque de tout...Sauf rhum &amp; cigares


----------



## IceandFire (23 Avril 2004)

There's too many people planning your downfall when your spirit's on trial these nights can be frightening sleep transports sadness to some other mid-brain but somebody here will not be here next year so yo stand by the board full of fear and intention if you think that they're listening well you've got to be joking oh you understand change and you think it's essential but when your profession is humiliation....


----------



## nicogala (25 Avril 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Oulà! on te verra à 75 ans passée et avec son enfance très dure...Ca me fait bondir les jugements attifs...
> Je n'aime pas ça...c'est un manque de respect....Elle découvre le succes sur la fin de sa vie, et toi tu te permet de juger..



c'était comparé à l'innénarrable Henri Salvador (qui accuse qd même 86 vrais ans ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et qui execute qques pas de danse et se démène comme un diable dans un sketche en fin de concert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais en fait j'ai appris après qu'elle est alcoolique au dernier degrés (c'est pour ça qu'elle reste là le regard perdu) alors qu'Henri se contente d'un seul gros ballon de rouge pour tout le concert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(ceci dit j'ai aussi vu Israel Vibrations dans le genre déphasés, mais eux sont ravagés donc ça compte pas)


----------



## FANREM (25 Avril 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas combien contient le Rex, mais c'est grand.


Je ne suis jamais alle voir un concert au Grand Rex, parce que je n'ai jamais reussi a obtenir de place. Si tu as des possibilités, n'hesite pas a en faire profiter


----------



## FANREM (25 Avril 2004)

par exemple, Divine Comedy le 29 ce me brancherait bien d'y aller


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> par exemple, Divine Comedy le 29 ce me brancherait bien d'y aller



fachionne victime !


----------



## IceandFire (26 Avril 2004)

Sacré Neil, toujours "So brithish",classe le gars...et amateur que dis-je, fou furieux de Manchester United...Très charmant personnage....
Vais certainement le revoir en festival cet été....


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2004)

tiens, salut toi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en creusant  ici, j'ai déniché  ça  et ça !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bises à madame et promis les photos du salon sous peu !


----------



## IceandFire (26 Avril 2004)

Héhéhéhéhéhéhé....Alors des nouvelles de Mister A ?


----------



## Sir (26 Avril 2004)

Joss Stone , une nouvelle ptite de 17 ans , ma foi pas mal enfin trop commercial pour certains , non ?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Avril 2004)

Pour les trolls


----------



## IceandFire (26 Avril 2004)

?????c'est quoi le rapport avec le thread ?????


----------



## Sir (26 Avril 2004)

Le troll c'est moi selon certains ...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Avril 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ?????c'est quoi le rapport avec le thread ?????



ben c'est ce que j'écoutais en postant voyons, t'as écouté jusqu'au bout?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Avril 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Le troll c'est moi selon certains ...



huh je crois que t'as mal compris là


----------



## Sir (26 Avril 2004)

Mouais


----------



## Tiobiloute (26 Avril 2004)

Je relance le sujet sur la musique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Sir a dit:
			
		

> Joss Stone , une nouvelle ptite de 17 ans , ma foi pas mal enfin trop commercial pour certains , non ?



Je trouve qu'elle s'attaque dans un domaine (la soul) ou il faut une voix spéciale, rare. Elle pourrait faire des trucs bien mais dans la pop. La soul c'est le truc des blacks (Aretha Franklin, Alicia Keys, ou moins connu : Diane Charlemagne, elle chante sur les titres de Moby, mais bon j'ai dégotté quelques titres soul de sa jeunesse)


----------



## yvos (26 Avril 2004)

en ce moment sur mon ipod  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Experience ;
- Automato ;
- Blonde Redhead


----------



## Tiobiloute (26 Avril 2004)

(Clem, toujours dans l'électro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
Qu'est ce que vous pensez de Morcheeba ????


----------



## Sir (26 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Je relance le sujet sur la musique
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime particulierement , une chanson d'elle " I had a dream " ..


----------



## IceandFire (26 Avril 2004)

Très bon  mais c'est fini....she's gone...carrière solo.....


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Avril 2004)

Aux gogues...


----------



## tomtom (26 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Aux gogues...



T'es pas obligé de le dire quand t'y vas


----------



## Grug (26 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Aux gogues...


du punk français


----------



## Tiobiloute (27 Avril 2004)

Diane Charlemagne ?? une carrière solo ??? le monde s'éffondre !!! je la vois pas en solo complet !! La musique de Moby est devenue Orpheline


----------



## jp16 (28 Avril 2004)

france inter 

le fou du roi


----------



## Tiobiloute (28 Avril 2004)

Après mes potes ils me demandent pourquoi j'écoute de la musique triste


----------



## jp16 (28 Avril 2004)

france inter musique afro


----------



## IceandFire (30 Avril 2004)

Bon concert hier soir d'AS DRAGON....
ça dépote !!!! non le rock français n'est pas mort...!!!


----------



## Fulvio (30 Avril 2004)

Hier soir au Ninkazi de Lyon : Expérience + Kaolin + The Servant.

Expérience : Rock français, mené par un rescapé des regrettés Diabologum. Musicalement sans plus, lyriquement franchement pénible, genre texte engagé à slogan.
mon avis : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kaolin : Re-Rock français, plus dans les ambiances que le précédent, entre pop et post-rock, Muse et Mogwaï, avec texte en français. Pas spécialement mon truc, mais je reconnais à ce groupe du mérite et du talent, d'autant que la prestation était bonne.
mon avis : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Servant : Pop-rock psyché efficace et bien jouée. Quelques chansons imparables, d'autres franchement casse-burne, tant on les imaginerait parfaite pour le générique d'une sit-com à la Friends.
mon avis : entre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, le concert d'hier soir laisse à confirmer une impression de rajeunissement du public rock. Mais je ne sais pas si en fait, c'est pas moi qui vieilli... Bon, les midinettes fans de Kaolin prêtent à sourire, mais si effectivement ce public rajeunit, c'est une bonne chose


----------



## IceandFire (30 Avril 2004)

Kaolin : gars super sympas....en devenir...photogéniques....
The Servant : des bon gars, des potes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so britishs, i like it....photogéniques to....
Why do you come here.....? ah, Le Moz.....


----------



## Tiobiloute (30 Avril 2004)

Question rock Français qu'est ce que vous pensez de Dyonisos et Saez ???


----------



## KARL40 (30 Avril 2004)

Dyonisos m'ennuie sur disque mais il faut les voir sur scène ! Le chanteur saute partout et c'est réellement plus brut comme son.


----------



## Fulvio (30 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Question rock Français qu'est ce que vous pensez de Dyonisos et Saez ???



Dyonisos, ouais, sans plus. Saez, quelle horreur !


----------



## Tiobiloute (30 Avril 2004)

Mais au moins Saez fait passer un message dans ses chansons
A propos de Dyonisos ils passent pas loin de chez moi, au arènes de Nîmes plus exactement pour faire un concert avec Muse le 22/7 mais je suis pas là


----------



## Fulvio (30 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Mais au moins Saez fait passer un message dans ses chansons



C'est pas une raison pour écrire aussi mal ! Surtout si c'est pour enfoncer des portes ouvertes...



			
				Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> A propos de Dyonisos ils passent pas loin de chez moi, au arènes de Nîmes plus exactement pour faire un concert avec Muse le 22/7 mais je suis pas là



Ah, les arênes de Nîmes... Vu Radiohead là-bas, l'année dernière


----------



## KARL40 (30 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas une raison pour écrire aussi mal ! Surtout si c'est pour enfoncer des portes ouvertes...











sinon, quelqu'un à écouter DEPORTIVO ?


----------



## IceandFire (2 Mai 2004)

AS DRAGON c'est très bon !!! le rock Français comme ça oui !!!
le disque Spanked (chez tricatel) et en concert miam....


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2004)

Thelonious Monk _Straight, No Chaser_
Arto Lindsay _Salt_ (un petit char de Mathew Barney ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## FANREM (3 Mai 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah, les arênes de Nîmes... Vu Radiohead là-bas, l'année dernière


Parait que c'etait genial


----------



## FANREM (3 Mai 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, le concert d'hier soir laisse à confirmer une impression de rajeunissement du public rock. Mais je ne sais pas si en fait, c'est pas moi qui vieilli... Bon, les midinettes fans de Kaolin prêtent à sourire, mais si effectivement ce public rajeunit, c'est une bonne chose


T'as raison pour un concert de Good Charlotte, mais tort pour les Dandy Warhols (exemples choisis au hasard), mais c'est vrai que si les ventes de disques diminuent, les concerts sont pleins a craquer et sucitent l'engouement de toutes les tranches de population. Et je sais de quoi je parle


----------



## IceandFire (3 Mai 2004)

tiens Fanrem ton idole : michael stipe est très ami avec la mienne...Morrissey.....tu le savais ???


----------



## jp16 (3 Mai 2004)

france inter


----------



## squarepusher (3 Mai 2004)

infesticons - hero theme 


god bless the infesticons, f... the majesticons...
c'est trop cool


----------



## squarepusher (3 Mai 2004)

Leave Me Now	6:35	Herbert		6	25/04/2004 00:44

copier coller de ma playlist itunes


----------



## Fulvio (3 Mai 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> infesticons - hero theme
> 
> 
> god bless the infesticons, f... the majesticons...
> c'est trop cool



Un rapport avec Anti-Pop Consortium, je crois ?


----------



## squarepusher (3 Mai 2004)

Il y a un certain rapport entre les labels de infesticons et anti-pop consortium...
Beans(warp) l'un des membres du défunt groupe anti-pop consortium(snif) fait souvent des featurings avec les membres du label big dada dont fait partie infesticons


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2004)

zique celtique de Bretagne, d'Irlande, etc. , de la world Africa, du rock, du blues, etc.... 

actuellement j'écoute Eric Clapton et découvre cet album :








*Me and Mr. Johnson*


----------



## camisol (4 Mai 2004)

_At this moment, *The Kills*






Thanks to Domino Recording Co..._


----------



## maousse (4 Mai 2004)

www.ilovepixies.com


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2004)

_at this moment Blues Live  _ *J.J.Milteau*


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Hello, JJ Milteau sera en concert le 24 juillet à Deauville pendant le festival swing'in Deauville avec Poppa Chubby....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2004)

La radio que j'écoute dans ma bagnole : classic 21 ... la "nouvelle" radio de la RTBF ... rien que du bon, du gros son à tendance résolument rock ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...je presse le bouton et hop ... 20 ans en arrière !


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2004)

en ce moment le son de démarrage de windows du pc infecté de mon collègue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est dingue mais parfois j'aime ce son


----------



## nicogala (4 Mai 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> En vrac, et tous absolument indispensables :
> Doors : 1er album eponyme
> Jimi Hendrix : Are you experienced &amp; Electric Ladyland (double cd)
> Jefferson Airplane : After Bathing at Baxter's
> ...



Alors, jen ai testé 4 : MC5, trop 'nroll 50-60's à mon gout, mais rugueux et nerveux quand même (j'aimerais pas être le coiffeur du chanteur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Gratefull dead, je trouve un peu inconsistant...
Jefferson... pas mal mais un peu molligasse quand même (je suis pénible je sais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) , par contre ça m'a fait plaisir de revoir (en couleur) les "flyingtoasters" qui flap-flapaient sur le SE20 de mon enfance... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



KingCrimson par contre, ça m'a bien plu! (Starless &amp; bible black) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vais continuer mes explos 70iennes...


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Là : the primitives, prefab sprout : swoon...miam....et du Moz, du Moz,du Moz à j-14 du nouvel album....héhéhéhéhhéhé


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Ah oui et puis le dernier album de Miossec 1964...rester en vie un régal....vivement son concert à la fin du mois.....


----------



## alèm (5 Mai 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui et puis le dernier album de Miossec 1964...rester en vie un régal....vivement son concert à la fin du mois.....



et dominique ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2004)

Actuellement : Peter Frampton live avec son inoubliable "Peter Frampton comes alive" ...
"Do you feel like we do ?" .... on n'a jamais fait mieux !!!


----------



## IceandFire (5 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> et dominique ?


Ben.....j'ai pas son dernier......


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

hello, Miossec sera en concert le 23 juillet 04 au Paléo Festival de Nyon à côté de Genève.





merci pour l'info concert de J.J. Milteau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ça sera pour une prochaine, j'ai vu plusieurs dates sur son site
j'ne pourrais pas être à deux festivals en même temps


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> hello, Miossec sera en concert le 23 juillet 04 au Paléo Festival de Nyon à côté de Genève.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



toutes les places de tous les soirs sont déjà vendues, puis c'est un peu lourd comme festival


----------



## squarepusher (5 Mai 2004)

4am	Herbie Hankock


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> toutes les places de tous les soirs sont déjà vendues, puis c'est un peu lourd comme festival



en effet, tous les billets sont vendu, j'avais oublié de le dire, cerise !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cependant on peut trouver des billets sur place parfois, 
mais ça raque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'vois pas en quoi l'est lourd, mais bon ça c'est perso.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

J. J. Milteau, c'est aussi le jeudi 13 mai au Petit Journal (Montparnasse)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

merci c'est bien gentil Lemmy, mais en semaine c'est pas génial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








pis c'est dommage y passe pas pendant l'Apple Expo


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

ça aussi, c'est génial le rhytme et tout et tout  j'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*John Mellencamp :   Trouble No More* 






pour  en savoir plus cliquez  z'ici  (site en anglais)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

The End Has No End (The Strokes), la musique de la pub EDF, c'est trop bien!!! Vive la musique vive les pubs, vive EDF et son CE!!!


----------



## benao (5 Mai 2004)

ce soir,  *SUBLIME!* 
http://www.sublimearchive.com
 que du bon, que du legal!


----------



## IceandFire (6 Mai 2004)

Ahhhhhhhh!!!! les STEREOLAB.....c'est trop bon.....
Je vous le recommande si vous aimez le rock pop indie electro...voix féminines....En anglais.....et Français sometime.....


----------



## phipounet (6 Mai 2004)

Pensez aussi à un petit Sigur Ros ou un p'tit gomez des familles


----------



## loudjena (6 Mai 2004)

phipounet a dit:
			
		

> Pensez aussi à un petit Sigur Ros


Vi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Pi un petit Maximilian Hecker  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_à celui qui ouvre mes oreilles et parfois plus _


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Ben.....j'ai pas son dernier......



moi non plus mais je vais réparer beaucoup d'injustices


----------



## IceandFire (7 Mai 2004)

Héhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhé


----------



## Le Gognol (7 Mai 2004)

'

Bons voyages musicaux sur nos lignes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## IceandFire (7 Mai 2004)

Hey Mister Foguenne, alors AS DRAGON ??? t'as écouté ou pas ???
sinon j'ai une artiste qui te vas te plaire ... Coralie Clément...album salle des pas perdus, c'est la soeur de Benjamin Biolay..c'est très doux, un peu à la birkin...très frais sympa...tu me diras....


----------



## squarepusher (7 Mai 2004)

LFO- freak
 j'écoute ça tout en programmant ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



y a de quoi devenir taré


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2004)

Decouverte toute chaude : Tweaker 2 a.m wakeup call






L'ancien batteur de Nine Inch Nails torture des invités de prestige: Robert Smith, Jennifer Charles (Elysian Fields), Will Oldman (Palace)...

Et ca fait peur!


----------



## Philito (7 Mai 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Vi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ouaiss Maximilian Hecker.... je n'ai jamais rien écouté de ses albums, mais je l'avais vu lors de son passage à Bruxelles dans le cadre de la tournée mondiale organisée par le Goethe Insitüt qu'il avait faite conjointement avec Barbara Morgenstern (que j'était justement en train d'écouter)

Très chouette musique.... tiens ça me ferait penser que je m'était promis d'essayer d'écoutez ses albums....

Sinon si tu ne connais pas je te conseille vivement Barbara Morgenstern aussi.... de l'électronique super douce et agréable le tout en Allemand....


----------



## squarepusher (7 Mai 2004)

Si vous aimez les jolies chansons et la musique électronique je vous conseille du Erlend Oye c'est vraiment super sympa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est le chanteur de King Of Convenience un groupe proche de Royksop( je sais pas l'écrire). C'était lui le chanteur dans Poor Leno


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Si vous aimez les jolies chansons et la musique électronique je vous conseille du Erlend Oye c'est vraiment super sympa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Röyksopp

il a fait quelques concerts avec Röyksopp le Erlend Oye et ne chantant pas alors que sur Poor Leno 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais c'est vieux tout ça quand même


----------



## FANREM (7 Mai 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Alors, jen ai testé 4 : MC5, trop 'nroll 50-60's à mon gout, mais rugueux et nerveux quand même (j'aimerais pas être le coiffeur du chanteur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pas non plus un fan de Grateful dead, mais comme tu voulais une approche large, j'ai inclus. Par contre, king Crimson, c'est toujours parfaitement ecoutable. Si tu aimes des choses plus melodieuses, essaie Byrds, Buffalo Springfield, sans oublier Pet Sound des Beach Boys , et continue a explorer ce qu'a fait l'Airplane (White Rabbit, Today, Somebody to love et tout Volunteers)


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Pas non plus un fan de Grateful dead, mais comme tu voulais une approche large, j'ai inclus. Par contre, king Crimson, c'est toujours parfaitement ecoutable. Si tu aimes des choses plus melodieuses, essaie Byrds, Buffalo Springfield, sans oublier Pet Sound des Beach Boys , et continue a explorer ce qu'a fait l'Airplane (White Rabbit, Today, Somebody to love et tout Volunteers)



que des trucs de vieux !


----------



## squarepusher (7 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> Röyksopp
> 
> ...




En tout cas Erlend oye lui vient de sortir son deuxième album...(et quand je dis "viens de sortir" ça veut dire que c'est pas vieux)...Ecoutez aussi le premier (2003) (ça remonte  pas non plus a des dizaines d'années).. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







quand je cite royksopp c'est juste pour donner une indication sur ce à quoi il a participer ( et la effectivement c'est un peu plus vieux mais c'est pas non plus la préhistoire )


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> quand je cite royksopp c'est juste pour donner une indication sur ce à quoi il a participer ( et la effectivement c'est un peu plus vieux mais c'est pas non plus la préhistoire )



ouais mais c'est vieux


----------



## Tiobiloute (8 Mai 2004)

Ben quand j'ai vu Royksoop en concert j'ai été très déçu, c'était vraiment de la techno "boum-boum" qu'ils nous faisaient !! Question electro je pense définitivement que le meilleur c'est Moby !!


----------



## squarepusher (8 Mai 2004)

Quelle connerie j'ai pas fait en citant Royksopp....
Bon je l'avoue Royksopp c'est de la merde ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De là à dire que c'est de la techno boum boum ( je connais nettement plus merdique et boum boum habitant pas loin de l'espagne) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Revenons a Erlend öye qui lui est déjà plus intéressant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...sur son premier album ont participé Prefuse 73 ,Schneider TM ou Morgan Geist ( loin d'être des trucs boum boum) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



quand à Moby , comme on dit , c'était mieux avant même si c'était quand même pas terrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!
En tout cas
Ark &amp; Krikor     Boulevard Rushechouart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Squarepusher     Talk About You And Me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





See you later ...


----------



## Tiobiloute (8 Mai 2004)

Que reproches tu à Moby en disant que c'est pas terrible ??
Au lycée j'ai constamment des reproches genre "j'aime Eminem, donc j'aime pas Moby" "Moby il est PD" ........... je vais rien leur reprocher, c'est des PCistes qui me disent ça !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Moby il est donc bon côté !! Sur son DVD, on le voit en train de pianoter sur son iBook palourde !!


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2004)

moi j'aime bien Tété pis il a plusieurs Macs !


----------



## squarepusher (8 Mai 2004)

J'aurai du dire "Moby j'aime pas trop" au lieu de "Moby c'est de la merde"...
Et c'est pas parceque je suis toujours sur un pc de merde qui faut me jeter la pierre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je l'aurai bientôt mon ibook enfin dans pas longtemps...


----------



## Tiobiloute (8 Mai 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Je l'aurai bientôt mon ibook enfin dans pas longtemps...



Bon je t'excuse dans ce cas là


----------



## Tiobiloute (9 Mai 2004)

Et que pensez vous de Muse ???


----------



## squarepusher (9 Mai 2004)

C'est de la merde..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



























 non je déconne


----------



## benao (9 Mai 2004)

en ce moment, 17h23,keith jarrett, live at tokyo 96...
par contre ,muse, un peu mou a mon gout, mais ils assurent quand meme. par contre, ce qui me gave plus que tout c'est la pop-electro! ca me gave, mais ca me gave!


----------



## Philito (9 Mai 2004)

benao a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment, 17h23,keith jarrett, live at tokyo 96...
> par contre ,muse, un peu mou a mon gout, mais ils assurent quand meme. par contre, ce qui me gave plus que tout c'est la pop-electro! ca me gave, mais ca me gave!



Heu.... pour demander une précision..... c'est quoi de la pop-électro.... moi perso je m'y retrouve plus dans ses étiquettes......???? Donne des noms....

Car également maintenant, on colle le nom électro à tout et n'importe quoi..... pour moi il y a la musique électronique et dans ce genre un style qui s'appelle électro...... (et moby n'est pas électro...... svp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Sinon, j'ai décidé de me refaire tous les albums de NIN..... j'en suis à l'Halo 14: The Fragile......


----------



## camisol (9 Mai 2004)

Comme je n'suis pas client de Miossec et autres Dominique A, je me plonge avec délices là :






et chez son co-bandit de Taxi Girl, Mirwais,







Ce qui n'a rien à voir, somme toute.

Et puis aussi là :






Ca fait un bon mix de dimanche après-midi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_n'empêche que j'écouterais bien le dernier squarepusher..._


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Et que pensez vous de Muse ???


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (9 Mai 2004)

Cet après midi, un bon U2 :


----------



## Tiobiloute (9 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Cet après midi, un bon U2 :



c'est leur meilleur album !!!  
--------
Moby c'est bel et bien de l'électro, mais dans l'absolu c'est du Moby !!


----------



## FANREM (9 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> que des trucs de vieux !


Il avait demande plus haut des conseils pour decouvrir les annees 70
D'ou la reponse,
Il faut suivre


----------



## FANREM (9 Mai 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Et que pensez vous de Muse ???


Ai reserve 5 places pour le concert au theatre de la mer a Golfe Juan


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Comme je n'suis pas client de () Dominique A,



pourtant, au vu de ta coupe de cheveux


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Il avait demande plus haut des conseils pour decouvrir les annees 70
> D'ou la reponse,
> Il faut suivre



n'empêche que c'est des trucs de vieux même chopin, c'est plus neuf que ça !


----------



## Tiobiloute (9 Mai 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Ai reserve 5 places pour le concert au theatre de la mer a Golfe Juan



J'habite Montpellier, et ils passent à Nîmes aux arènes le 22 Juillet pour un concert avec Dyonisos !! Mais j'ai la haine !! je ne serais pas chez moi et je peux pas y aller !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















 En plus j'ai une copine qui y va, et je suis sur que pendant le concert elle va m'appeller sur mon portable pour me dégoutter !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ils passsent quand à Golfe Juan ??


----------



## karlmarx (9 Mai 2004)

blur 
beatles
noir desir
pixies
doors
led zep
...et bcp d'autres encore


----------



## karlmarx (9 Mai 2004)

c'est ca ouais!!!!!!!


----------



## camisol (9 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> pourtant, au vu de ta coupe de cheveux



Jaloux.
C'est sur que quand t'es blondinet frisotté, tu peux moins facilement te faire passer pour une rock star   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Essayes de laisser pousser. Avec des grosses lunettes, tu pourrais faire Polnareff...


----------



## alèm (10 Mai 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Jaloux.
> C'est sur que quand t'es blondinet frisotté, tu peux moins facilement te faire passer pour une rock star
> 
> 
> ...



chiche, je vais piquer les lunettes de Tété et me décolorer les cheveux !


----------



## FANREM (10 Mai 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Ils passsent quand à Golfe Juan ??


le 21 juillet à 21 H
Au programme Overhead + Superbus + Muse      33 la place


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, j'ai décidé de me refaire tous les albums de NIN..... j'en suis à l'Halo 14: The Fragile......



Ca va peter a Santiago


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (10 Mai 2004)

Aujourd'hui :

30 seconds to Mars


----------



## Tiobiloute (10 Mai 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> le 21 juillet à 21 H
> Au programme Overhead + Superbus + Muse      33 la place



Bon, j'peux pas y aller non plus !!!  Ils passeraient pas dans les environs de Paris ou de Lille fin Jui début Juillet ?? 
Enfin pour le moment la gde question c'est "Red hot or not red hot ??" à 55 euros la place ça laisse à réfléchir


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mai 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas une raison pour écrire aussi mal ! Surtout si c'est pour enfoncer des portes ouvertes...



Tu veux dire que saez défoncerait plus de portes ouvertes que Mickey3D? Ca me parait difficile...


----------



## Tiobiloute (10 Mai 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que saez défoncerait plus de portes ouvertes que Mickey3D? Ca me parait difficile...



Entre Saez et Mickey 3D l'artiste le plus engagé c'est incostestablement Saez !! Mais pourquoi parlez vous de mal écrire ??


----------



## FANREM (10 Mai 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'peux pas y aller non plus !!!  Ils passeraient pas dans les environs de Paris ou de Lille fin Jui début Juillet ??
> Enfin pour le moment la gde question c'est "Red hot or not red hot ??" à 55 euros la place ça laisse à réfléchir


les dates de la tournée  ici 
Red Hot, mon avis c'est que les concerts au Parc des Princes, c'et pas top
Si tu y vas emmène tes jumelles + pas mal de flotte parce que ca tape en plein soleil


----------



## benao (10 Mai 2004)

les red hot, c'est quand meme toujours presque aussi bien...enfin pas tout....


----------



## benao (10 Mai 2004)

quelqu'un connait neal casal?
http://www.nealcasal.com
+le groupe
http://www.hazymalaze.com
blues-rock, yeah,yeah!


----------



## Tiobiloute (10 Mai 2004)

ben pour le moment je budjet concert est à 0 (sauf pour Moby et Saez) parce que je vais  m'acheter un iPod !!


----------



## FANREM (11 Mai 2004)

Vu Moby l'an passe a la meme epoque à l'Olympia : grand concert, il faut aller voir


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mai 2004)

Yahlllah!!!  J'ai réussi a obtenir une place pour le concert des Pixies le 14/06 au Zenith!!!

Plus de 10 ans apres je vais voir si ils tiennent toujours la route! Je sais bien que les reformations c'est pas toujours glop-glop mais je me devais de ne pas rater ca: je fais partie des "vieux" qui on eu l'occasion de les voir en concert a l'epoque (2 fois) et je vais donc pouvoir comparer objectivement.

J'ai lu que sur leur tournée US ils enregistraient chaque concert pour en tirer un live qui etait vendu immédiatement a la fin du show! J'espere qu'ils en feront autant a Paname: ca c'est du CD collector!

Y'en a parmi vous qui y vont?


----------



## FANREM (11 Mai 2004)

Si j'arrive a voir une place, j'y vais
Je ne desespere pas


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2004)

Sinon tu peux toujours aller à coté d'un chantier, ça doit faire le même effet.

Et c'est gratuit.


----------



## FANREM (11 Mai 2004)

Content de te relire
J'ai un casque de chantier neuf, et comme je ne l'utilise pas assez a mon gout. Bon conseil


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2004)

Et oui, on y pense pas assez, mais entre un mauvais batteur et un marteau piqueur, la différence est mineure...

Alors pourquoi s'embêter à engraisser des intermittents du travail de mes burnes, alors que tous les jours, de nombreux ouvriers maçons travaillent dans l'anonymat le plus complet...


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mai 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Content de te relire
> J'ai un casque de chantier neuf, et comme je ne l'utilise pas assez a mon gout. Bon conseil


Déguise toi en Village People plus souvent, il te servira plus...


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, on y pense pas assez, mais entre un mauvais batteur et un marteau piqueur, la différence est mineure...
> 
> Alors pourquoi s'embêter à engraisser des intermittents du travail de mes burnes, alors que tous les jours, de nombreux ouvriers maçons travaillent dans l'anonymat le plus complet...



Mais .. mais... mais c'est sonny!!! j'etais inquiet pour ta santé, on te voyait plus trainer par ici...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2004)

Pourtant j'étais là...

J'ai pas mal posté ces derniers temps...


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mai 2004)

Ah ben ca doit etre moi qui traine un peu moins dans le coin alors


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2004)

Là par exemple, j'arrive bientôt à 3000, c'est pas mal pour un rigolo comme moi..

ça se fête, je vais abraser gratis ce soir je pense...


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Là par exemple, j'arrive bientôt à 3000, c'est pas mal pour un rigolo comme moi..
> 
> ça se fête, je vais abraser gratis ce soir je pense...



Domage je pourais pas voir ca j'ai piscine...


----------



## FANREM (11 Mai 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Déguise toi en Village People plus souvent, il te servira plus...


Quelle horreur : Village People,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ils ne passeront pas par moi
A la mitrailleuse (sonny dixit)


----------



## KARL40 (11 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas mal pour un rigolo comme moi..



C'est bien tu commences à devenir lucide ....


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Quelle horreur : Village People,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai jamais dit ça kiki...


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mai 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Quelle horreur : Village People,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben pourquoi? Sont gentils les Vilage People
[mode je chante on] ine zeu naivi [mode je chante off]


----------



## FANREM (11 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai jamais dit ça kiki...


Tu l'as pense tellement fort que c'est pareil


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2004)

Nan du tout, désolé.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Nan du tout, désolé.


 mmmhh il manque quelque chose là


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2004)

manque quoi ?
une injure peut être ??

j'aurais pu, ça méritait là...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> manque quoi ?
> une injure peut être ??
> 
> j'aurais pu, ça méritait là...



t'aime mon pap'?


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2004)

C'est quoi un pap' ???


----------



## Tiobiloute (11 Mai 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Vu Moby l'an passe a la meme epoque à l'Olympia : grand concert, il faut aller voir



L'ai vu à Montpellier, le mieux c'est son speech sur Bush !! 4000 personnes gueulant [censuré] You George Bush c'est extra !!


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2004)

Quel courage de critiquer Bush !!!

Il doit avoir des burnes comme des noix de coco...

Et quelle clairvoyance surtout...


----------



## Tiobiloute (11 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quel courage de critiquer Bush !!!
> 
> Il doit avoir des burnes comme des noix de coco...
> 
> Et quelle clairvoyance surtout...



Ah voila donc ce fameux sonny dont j'ai entendu parler à maintes reprises  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu es pas jaloux de ses burnes commes des noix de coco ?? ah ce genre de truc ça te fait fantasmer !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 allez avoue !! En plus d'après ce que j'ai vu la clairvoyance c'est loin d'etre ton fort !!


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2004)

Tu peux raconter ce que tu veux, critiquer Bush, c'est comme dire que la bière fait pisser.

Aussi vrai, mais aussi utile, et surtout aussi nouveau.


----------



## Tiobiloute (11 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux raconter ce que tu veux, critiquer Bush, c'est comme dire que la bière fait pisser.
> 
> Aussi vrai, mais aussi utile, et surtout aussi nouveau.



mais faire une critique c'est toujours comme dire que la bière fait pisser, de toute façon quelqu'un ne va pas se changer pour te faire plaisir


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2004)

Je veux pas que tu changes mon lapinou, tu me plais tout perclu de faiblesses que tu es...

Non je trouve juste regrettable qu'on considère comme héroïques des gus qui critiquent tel ou tel dirigeant depuis un concert à paris, ou londres...

C'est sur...là c'est facile...

Les pauvres nases de noirs désirs avaient trouvé moyen de faire une diatribe contre le maire de Nice lorsqu'ils y sont passés en concert...

Pas de burne, désolé.

A la rigueur le pauvre patrick bruel a été plus courageux, il a refusé de jouer à nice...il a pas pris les sous...ça c'est courageux.

tu vois ce que je veux dire kiki ?


----------



## Tiobiloute (11 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je veux pas que tu changes mon lapinou, tu me plais tout perclu de faiblesses que tu es...


Mais je ne changerai pas mon poulet



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non je trouve juste regrettable qu'on considère comme héroïques des gus qui critiquent tel ou tel dirigeant depuis un concert à paris, ou londres...


Je ne trouve pas ça héroique, c'est sur que c'est simple de se la jouer devant des milliers de personnes

C'est sur...là c'est facile...



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les pauvres nases de noirs désirs avaient trouvé moyen de faire une diatribe contre le maire de Nice lorsqu'ils y sont passés en concert...
> 
> Pas de burne, désolé.


Tu n'as pas tort



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> A la rigueur le pauvre patrick bruel a été plus courageux, il a refusé de jouer à nice...il a pas pris les sous...ça c'est courageux.
> 
> tu vois ce que je veux dire kiki ?


Oui mon poulet !! 
On arrète, ça débouche au débat stérile


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2004)

Ah mais moi je ne débattais pas.

Faut ête au moins deux.


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2004)

Le dernier nectar du Moz...You are the Quarry...Après 7 ans d'attente, ça valais le coup d'attendre...Et les singles si cher à notre MoMo sont des perles...Irish Blood English heart, déjà 2ème des charts US &amp; UK....
C'est son Anniversaire Le 22 Mai Prochain...45 balais le Mozzer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les B-sides sont superbes...Il y en a une qui parle du crash de l'avion à munich en 1958 avec toute l'équipe de Manchester United...D'ailleurs il donne un concert au Manchester Arena le jour de son anniversaire...22500 places vendues en 20 mns....!!!








































The king of Manchester....


----------



## IceandFire (22 Mai 2004)

Happy Birthday Today Mozza !!!!
you'll never walk alone...
Because We Must.....


----------



## obiwana (22 Mai 2004)

jsui fan de chez fan de massive attack  et sinon plutot electro et en seconde position pop rock


----------



## sweet (22 Mai 2004)

J'aime Dorothée, Mireille Mathieu, Nana Mouskouri, Les Musclés, Bézu, Henri Dès, Yves Duteil, Les Compagnons de la Chansons, Alain Morisod et la Musique folklorique SUISSE... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Croyez-moi si vous voulez crrrr pfff arff


----------



## Philito (22 Mai 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> J'aime Dorothée, Mireille Mathieu, Nana Mouskouri, Les Musclés, Bézu, Henri Dès, Yves Duteil, Les Compagnons de la Chansons, Alain Morisod et la Musique folklorique SUISSE...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et le Grand Jojo, t'aime, pas le Grand Jojo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu va me corriger cet oubli fissa.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Chef un petit coup on a soif.... lalalalala, chef un petit coup on a soif..... lalala.... etc...."


----------



## sweet (22 Mai 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Et le Grand Jojo, t'aime, pas le Grand Jojo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui oui j'adore, c'est grand ça !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et André Verchuren aussi !!


----------



## squarepusher (22 Mai 2004)

Svinkels  H


----------



## squarepusher (22 Mai 2004)

The Roots-The Next Movement


----------



## Tiobiloute (22 Mai 2004)

Le 22 Juin c'est jour de fête car Saez sort un nouvel album, on ne connait pas encore son nom mais le single s'appellera Debbie


----------



## squarepusher (26 Mai 2004)

Gregory Fleckner - Juicy Jazz Girls (Plaid remix)
 Plaid	- Parts In The Post

Oxia -TNN


----------



## Fulvio (26 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Yahlllah!!!  J'ai réussi a obtenir une place pour le concert des Pixies le 14/06 au Zenith!!!
> 
> Plus de 10 ans apres je vais voir si ils tiennent toujours la route! Je sais bien que les reformations c'est pas toujours glop-glop mais je me devais de ne pas rater ca: je fais partie des "vieux" qui on eu l'occasion de les voir en concert a l'epoque (2 fois) et je vais donc pouvoir comparer objectivement.
> 
> ...



Ben moi, j'irais les voir le 7, au même Zénith. J'ai pas eu le bonheur de les voir sur scène, alors je pouvais pas rater la reformation


----------



## Fulvio (26 Mai 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que saez défoncerait plus de portes ouvertes que Mickey3D? Ca me parait difficile...



Alors-là, qui de Saez ou de Mickey 3D est le plus engagé ou qui enfonce le plus de portes ouvertes, je m'en moque ! C'est juste que les mots et les sons de Mickey 3D me plaisent plus que ceux de Saez. Mickey 3D peut aussi m'énerver quand il parle de pollution ou de paix dans le monde (non pas que je sois en désaccord avec eux, mais bon...), mais quand ils prennent soins de parler d'autres choses, leurs mots simples et sans esbrouffe et leurs arrangements cheap mais originaux surpassent de loin les rimes en -tion et en -ment (un excellent révélateur de médiocrité) et la rage ridicule de Saez.


----------



## Tiobiloute (26 Mai 2004)

Mais au moins Saez et Mickey 3D ont une originalité : ils disent des chosent dans leurs chansons autres que je t'aime comme le fait le dernier sorti de la StarAc' !! Ce ne sont pas des produits commerciaux, ce sont des personnes qui revendiquent des choses !!


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2004)

Ouai et en plus le malheur c'est mal !


----------



## sweet (26 Mai 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Mais au moins Saez et Mickey 3D ont une originalité : ils disent des chosent dans leurs chansons autres que je t'aime comme le fait le dernier sorti de la StarAc' !! Ce ne sont pas des produits commerciaux, ce sont des personnes qui revendiquent des choses !!



Mais dire je t'aime c'est la plus belle chose au monde non ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et dans le commercial y a au moins 10% de bon non ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Salutations, Chris


----------



## Fulvio (26 Mai 2004)

Tu sais, on peut chanter "je t'aime" de manière infiniment plus renversante et poétique que les diplômés de la Star-ac'. A l'inverse, il y en a beaucoup qui revendique (ce qui est bien), sans se soucier de la musicalité de leur texte. Ils alignent les rimes scolaires, usent et abusent de clichés trop souvent entendus et noient leurs vers sous des mots trop longs et trop techniques pour éclairer une poésie. Et à mon sens (et je suis désolé si je te vexe) Saez est le pire en la matière ; Mickey 3D s'en sortent bien mieux (surtout quand ils ne revendiquent pas).

Quant à savoir s'ils sont moins commerciaux et plus sincère que les promus de la Star-ac, je n'en doute pas une secondes. Mais j'ai pu constaté qu'on est toujours l'underground de quelqu'un, même quand on écoute Nolwenn, et qu'on est toujours le commercial d'un autre, même quand on écoute Blonde Redhead (dont j'ai loupé le concert lyonnais hier soir...)


----------



## Fulvio (26 Mai 2004)

Et pis franchement, un refrain d'Olivia Ruiz, c'est quand-même vachement plus facile à supporter qu'un album de Saez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Peut-être même bien que l'album d'Olivia Ruiz est plus écoutable qu'un seul refrain de Saez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Tiobiloute (26 Mai 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> Mais dire je t'aime c'est la plus belle chose au monde non ??



Comme dit Zazie : "Il faut qu'elle soit partie pour lui dire ne me quitte pas". Ce n'est pas ce qui m'empèche d'écouter Dido !!

Et puis pour Lupus, je préfère écouter Saez, y'a quelquechose d'indéfinissable dans ses chansons, je sais que c'est lourd, mais moi j'adore ............ tous les goûts sont dans la nature.


----------



## Fulvio (26 Mai 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Et puis pour Lupus, je préfère écouter Saez (...) tous les goûts sont dans la nature.



Eh bien au moins, nous sommes d'accord là-dessus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(ouais, mais Dido, quand-même... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## seraph (26 Mai 2004)

Pour revenir au sujet de base, la musique qu'on écoute .... bah un peu style Molgow : des trucs qui n'ont rien à voir ensemble.
D'un côté je ne trouve rien d'aussi défoulant qu'un bon "Ich Will" (Rammstein), du Thérion ou Nightwish pour une écoute plus ... "artistique".
D'un autre côté, je trouve les musiques de films (sda, pirates des caraïbes) bien sympathiques en tant que rôliste.
Et enfin, on se plonge sans souci dans un beau Enya, Mc kennit, Era ou Otten pour des séances plus ... "celtico-zens" (ahh, je dépose un copyright sur ce mot là !! ;-) )

...mais que pense la communauté Mac des Slipknot, Korn et autres Mudvaine ? 

lml


----------



## camisol (26 Mai 2004)

j'aime Caroline


----------



## squarepusher (26 Mai 2004)

Radio Caroline cétait sympa!!!


----------



## Tiobiloute (26 Mai 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Radio Caroline cétait sympa!!!



C'était un oncle de mon père qui les ravitaillaient dans leur péniche dans l'embouchure de la  tamise !!


----------



## camisol (26 Mai 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Radio Caroline cétait sympa!!!



Oui, mais encore un peu plein de samples. La, c'est une compo, et c'est très très bien.

Mais le dernier Tom Jenkinson est très bien aussi. Un peu dur en première écoute, mais vraiment bien fait. 






Et puis la jaquette est un bel objet.


----------



## squarepusher (26 Mai 2004)

Ouai il est bien barré aussi !!!ça me fatigue un peu ...
C'est vrai qu'il a une sacré tête !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai le pseudo d'un fou !!!


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mai 2004)

J'ai acheté pour la première fois de la musique en ligne sur Audio Lunchbox. Je m'y suis baladé et j'ai écouter quelques extraits. J'ai découvert de cette façon Mindy Smith. J'ai donc acheté son album _One Moment More_.

Certains connaissent? C'est sympa, léger et doux, j'apprécie beaucoup.


----------



## camisol (26 Mai 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai découvert de cette façon Mindy Smith. J'ai donc acheté son album _One Moment More_.
> 
> Certains connaissent? C'est sympa, léger et doux, j'apprécie beaucoup.



Non, pas connaître du tout. Tu m'en mets en bout en mp, que j'écoute ?


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mai 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas connaître du tout. Tu m'en mets en bout en mp, que j'écoute ?



Les extraits ici.


----------



## camisol (26 Mai 2004)

Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est la musique, ou la voix, qui te branche le plus ? La rythmique me fait penser à un garage friscain que j'ai bien aimé,  Swell .

La voix,... je suis moins client


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mai 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je dirais plutôt la voix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La musique n'est pas à jeter non plus.


----------



## Benji (27 Mai 2004)

j ecoute les bad plus en ce moment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








et en regle general du jazz contemporain


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (29 Mai 2004)

Yop, sur l'iPod, ces temps-ci on trouve :

*Muse* : Absolution






*Bad Religion* : Against The Grain






*Dead Kennedys* : Give me Convenience of Give Me Death






Calllifornia Uber Alles !

*Apocalyptica* : Reflections






Bizarre ... mais finalement ça se laisse écouter ...

*Chris Potter Quartet* : Lift - Live At The Village Vanguard






*Kenny Barron Quintet* : Images






Voila ! Et vive l'iPod !


----------



## Tiobiloute (29 Mai 2004)

[MGZ]Slug a dit:
			
		

> Yop, sur l'iPod, ces temps-ci on trouve :
> 
> *Muse* : Absolution
> 
> ...



Et surtout :  Vive Muse


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (29 Mai 2004)

Chez moi, il y a..


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (29 Mai 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout :  Vive Muse



C'est vrai que c'est pas mal ... je sais pas si tout le tapage qu'on fait autour soit si justifié, mais en tout cas ça se laisse écouter avec beaucoup de plaisir, et c'est l'essentiel


----------



## alèm (29 Mai 2004)

tiens, je vais taffer avec Steve Potts, t'en penses quoi mon Sluggy ?


----------



## Caribou (30 Mai 2004)

Moi en ce moment c à coup d'Audioslave que du bonheur


----------



## alèm (30 Mai 2004)

un peu large ton image seb, non ?


----------



## Caribou (30 Mai 2004)

Pour ceux qui voudraient la mettre sur leur bureau


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (30 Mai 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tiens, je vais taffer avec Steve Potts, t'en penses quoi mon Sluggy ?



Je pense que t'aurais pu tomber plus mal  Je ne sais pas comment il est question boulot, mais question sax, y a pire      :king:


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (30 Mai 2004)

Caribou a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui voudraient la mettre sur leur bureau




tu devrais plutot mettre un thumbnail + lien 
[ url=http://tonurl.com/tagrandeimage.jpg][ img]http://tonurl.com/tapetiteimage.jpg[ /img][ /url]

(en enlevant les espaces dans les balises )


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (30 Mai 2004)

Aujourd'hui :

Velvet Revolver - Money

The Clash - London Calling







JET - Get Born


----------



## FabFil (30 Mai 2004)

Mozart
Led Zeppelin
Yes
Deep Purple
Pink Floyd
Les Sparks
Etc...


----------



## Coldfingers (30 Mai 2004)

De Beefheart à Wyclef Jean en passant par Jacky Terrasson et..., secret,  je garde l'info pour moi !


----------



## squarepusher (30 Mai 2004)

Matthew Herbert - Around The House


----------



## tomkoala2 (30 Mai 2004)

Bob Marley 

Satisfy My Soul Jah Jah Jah


----------



## Tiobiloute (30 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui :
> 
> The Clash - London Calling



      
En plus ce titre est extrait du film Billy Eliott !!


----------



## Amok (31 Mai 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> En plus ce titre est extrait du film Billy Eliott !!



Et le "Requiem" a été écrit pour le film "Amadeus"...
Plus nioub que nioub... C'est Tiobiloute.


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Mai 2004)

Décidément il y a de gros soucis de jet-flag depuis le changement vers vBulletin


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Décidément il y a de gros soucis de jet-flag depuis le changement vers vBulletin



jet-flag... t'es sûr ?


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et le "Requiem" a été écrit pour le film "Amadeus"...
> Plus nioub que nioub... C'est Tiobiloute.



il parait même que Haendel a écrit la sarabande de "Barry Lyndon" un soir entre 3h et 4h du matin parce que Kubrick venait de lui téléphoner. il lui a envoyé par mail mais Kubrick lui a dit de l'orchestrer, ce con d'Haendel ne l'avait écrit que pour un clavecin. Kubrick ne voyait pas l'intérêt d'utiliser un instrument aussi vieillot seul.

D'ailleurs, Kubrick avait aussi réveillé Richard Strauss pour "2001, L'odyssée de l'espace". à noter aussi que n'étant pas content d'une valse écrite par ce même compositeur, Kubrick a repris son annuaire et réveillé toute une famille d'autres Strauss, le père Johann ayant raccroché au nez de ce personnage impoli, Kubrick se retrouva en conversation avec le fils Johann qui écoutait la conversation sur un deuxième combiné...


----------



## Amok (31 Mai 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> il parait même que Haendel a écrit la sarabande de "Barry Lyndon" un soir entre 3h et 4h du matin parce que Kubrick venait de lui téléphoner. il lui a envoyé par mail mais Kubrick lui a dit de l'orchestrer, ce con d'Haendel ne l'avait écrit que pour un clavecin. Kubrick ne voyait pas l'intérêt d'utiliser un instrument aussi vieillot seul.



Ces musiciens sont tous des branleurs. Tu parles de Haendel qui faisait le malin avec Kubrick, soit, mais alors que penser d'un obscur rachmanimachinchose qui a fait poirauter 7 ans Billy Wilder, soit disant parce qu'il avait besoin d'un peu de reflexion avant d'accepter le projet?


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Mai 2004)

C'est tellement pratique une glacière :rose:


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2004)

à noter que tu as du me piquer ma collection de jeans Amok, je suis moi aussi dans un Levi's 501... 

au fait, j'ai des infos pour notre petite affaire. Tu as le pied marin ?


----------



## Amok (31 Mai 2004)

Ca c'est interressant:









PS: Alem, tu n'as jamais entendu parler du "loup de mer"?! 
(Pour le reste, MP, évitons de ruiner le sujet )


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2004)

ça c'est du chorus mes amis.

et Jim Black est un grand batteur (même si ses disques persos sont ratés)

PS : t'inquiètes.


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2004)

et pour répondre à Sonny sur une discute

je préfère ce trompettiste 

c'est un poil plus ancien que ce que l'on peut entendre de Miles mais il a un pu... de toucher sur l'embouchure.

et la formation est impressionnante : Entre Dolphy qui fait pleurer son sax, Roach qui jongle sur ses toms et Booker qui utilise des doigtés étranges :hein:


----------



## ederntal (31 Mai 2004)

Ce matin c'est les musclés qui passent boucle







et après je fonce mettre mon CD de lorie...


Plus sérieusement je suis dans ma période Sinéad O Connor, quel dommage qu'elle est arrété sa carrière musicale


----------



## squarepusher (31 Mai 2004)

Autechre - Doctrine -Incunabula


----------



## Petit lutin (31 Mai 2004)

Je me repasse l'album de Simon and Garfunkel enregistré a Central Park


----------



## supermoquette (31 Mai 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Autechre - Doctrine -Incunabula



 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## squarepusher (31 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:


 ça fait plaisir que tu aimes autant!!!
 Et puis en ce moment j'écoute Amber je me fais plaisir quoi !!


----------



## tomkoala2 (31 Mai 2004)

En ce moment : *Jane's Addiction* - Three Days


----------



## Tiobiloute (31 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et le "Requiem" a été écrit pour le film "Amadeus"...
> Plus nioub que nioub... C'est Tiobiloute.



Tu sais lire, j'ai écrit extrait et pas écrit !!!! 

 :rateau: 

Tu sais c'est au CP qu'on apprend à lire


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais lire, j'ai écrit extrait et pas écrit !!!!



même extrait, c'est n'importe quoi...

mauvais français, retourne au CE1...


----------



## Coldfingers (31 Mai 2004)

I'm a little pimp
With my hair gassed back
Pair a khaki pants
With my shoe shined black
I got a little lady . . .
And she walks that street
Tellin? all the boys
That she can?t be beat
She can?t be beat
She can?t be beat
She?s so sweet
She knows she can?t be beat
She can?t be beat
She can?t be beat
She?s so sweet
She knows she can?t be beat

Twenny dollah bill
(I can set you straight)
Meet me on the corner boy an don?t be late
Man in a suit
With a bow-tie neck
Tryna buy some pussy
With a third party check
A third party check, a third party check
He?s tryna buy some pussy
With a third party check
A third party check, a third party check
He?s tryna buy some pussy
With a third party checks
Standin? onna porch of the lido hotel
Floozies in the lobby love the way I sell:

Hot meat . . .
Hot rats . . .
Hot cats . . .
Hot zits

Hot meat . . .
Hot feet . . .
Hot rats . . .
Hot cats


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2004)

en ce moment, un cadeau:






 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Manuko (31 Mai 2004)

Pour faire cours :  Le Guten Tag sur Couleur 3 !!

Au programme : Eclectisme soit pop-rock-electro-fusion-rap des trucs qui remue ou vous balade pour le reveil.

J'utilise l'ADSL pour écouter la 3, est ça tombe bien, ils archivent toutes leurs émissions pendant 1 mois. Pour y goûter, et découvrir le Maitre Tschapong ou Le Zebre de la Nuit c'est tout Là !!.

Sinon une grosse partie de l'affiche de 
Montreux, du  Paleo (surtout le premier jour) et des Eurockéennest de Belfort (là je donne pas l'adresse, leur site et trop relou).


----------



## Amok (31 Mai 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais c'est au CP qu'on apprend à lire



 

A qui parle t-il?!!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A qui parle t-il?!!!!!



Crime de lèse :affraid: :mouais:


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (31 Mai 2004)

pour la peine je me passe ça :

*Charlie Parker* : Best of The Complete Savoy & Dial Studio Recordings






vive le bird !


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2004)

[MGZ]Slug a dit:
			
		

> pour la peine je me passe ça :
> 
> *Charlie Parker* : Best of The Complete Savoy & Dial Studio Recordings
> 
> ...



  

_bon, vaut mieux pas mater les photos à la fin de sa vie mais waouuuuuuh_


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Mai 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _bon, vaut mieux pas mater les photos à la fin de sa vie mais waouuuuuuh_


Y en a dont les photos du début de vie sont irregardables aussi...


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2004)




----------



## [MGZ]Slug (31 Mai 2004)

je me contente très bien de sa musique


----------



## Coldfingers (1 Juin 2004)

Une découverte :http://www.kakiking.com/everybodylovesyou/
 qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (1 Juin 2004)

En ce moment, période INXS :
















Sinon, pour savoir ce que j'écoute en temps réel : Now Playing


----------



## Couhoulinn (2 Juin 2004)

moi c'est le Best Of de The Police qui passe en ce moment...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juin 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> moi c'est le Best Of de The Police qui passe en ce moment...



et les albums solo de Stewart Copeland, c'est sympa aussi


----------



## starbus (2 Juin 2004)

à l'instant, Jarabe de Palo


----------



## starbus (2 Juin 2004)

Ange _Le cimetiere des arlequins_ 







Histoire de faire de beau rève


----------



## Fulvio (4 Juin 2004)

PJ Harvey au nuit de Fourvière à Lyon : Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessss !!!!
Déjà complet : AaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarghhH !!!

Normalement, le nouvel album est déjà sorti, mais j'ai pas encore eu le bonheur de l'écouter. Remarquez, je suis tellement déçu de louper le concert, que je vais peut-être faire l'impasse sur l'album. Vais plutôt acheter une place pour Alicia Keys à Vienne, je crois...

Sinon, je découvre Renaud Papillon Paravel avec son album Subliminable. Ca faisait un méchant bail que j'avais pas été emporté par un artiste français comme ça. Enorme, tout simplement énorme. Textes fabuleux aux jeux de mots subtils soutenu par une musique très sensuelle (si rare en rock français). Si les chansons peuvent évoquer bien des influences (Bashung, Gainsbourg, Massive Attack, rap, rock, variété et même afro-beat), il en ressort quelque chose de très personnel et unique. Ecoute in-dis-pen-sable !

En revanche, le nouveau The Streets me déçoit.


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> je suis tellement déçu de louper le concert, que je vais peut-être faire l'impasse sur l'album. Vais plutôt acheter une place pour Alicia Keys à Vienne, je crois...


Euh ... on va mettre cela sur le coup de la déception  !

Pas encore acheté l'album mais cela ne saurait tarder.... J'attends la semaine prochaine, comme ça d'une pierre deux coups avec l'album de SONIC YOUTH  

Mais en ce moment j'écoute le dernier MARRIED MONK déjà évoqué quelques pages en arrières. Tout simplement superbe.


----------



## Fulvio (4 Juin 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Euh ... on va mettre cela sur le coup de la déception  !
> 
> Pas encore acheté l'album mais cela ne saurait tarder.... J'attends la semaine prochaine, comme ça d'une pierre deux coups avec l'album de SONIC YOUTH
> 
> Mais en ce moment j'écoute le dernier MARRIED MONK déjà évoqué quelques pages en arrières. Tout simplement superbe.



Bon, je vais peut-être pas faire l'impasse sur le nouveau PJ pour si peu, faut pas déconner :rateau: Par contre, pour Alicia Keys en concert, je n'ironise pas, je me laisserais bien tenter. La soul attend toujours sa nouvelle diva, ça pourrait bien être elle.

Par contre, heureusement, j'ai pu avoir ma place pour The Rapture aux Nuits de Fourvière. Ouf, tout n'est pas perdu !

Sinon, pour en revenir à l'excellent Renaud Papillon Paravel, j'ai oublié une autre qualité de ces textes, et pas la moindre : l'humour ! C'est pas non plus la grosse gaudriole (encore heureux), mais y en a pas mal, et ça aussi, c'est rare en rock français - notemment une chanson où il dit tout le mal qu'il pense des gros pontes de la variété française. Ca se fait pas de tirer sur les ambulances, mais il le fait avec tant d'élégance que le venin prend un goût de sucre. Délicieux.


----------



## FANREM (4 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vais peut-être pas faire l'impasse sur le nouveau PJ pour si peu, faut pas déconner :


il reste des places dispos en therie pour les concerts de Paris. 
Perso, j'y vais le 26. Dommage de rater ca, je te comprends


----------



## Fulvio (4 Juin 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> il reste des places dispos en therie pour les concerts de Paris.
> Perso, j'y vais le 26. Dommage de rater ca, je te comprends



Je vais déjà monter à Paris la semaine prochaine pour les Pixies, mais j'ai malheureusement pas l'occasion ni les moyens de le faire pour chaque bon concert. Dommage. Je vais néanmoins surveiller si elle doit passé par Genève, c'est déjà plus facile à envisager pour moi


----------



## MrStone (4 Juin 2004)

Tu as eu une place pour le lundi, ou tu fais le concert de "rattrapage" ?


----------



## Fulvio (4 Juin 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Tu as eu une place pour le lundi, ou tu fais le concert de "rattrapage" ?



Cui de lundi. Là, je m'y était mis assez tôt


----------



## squarepusher (4 Juin 2004)

Feadz - Go On Beef


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2004)

en ce moment, un cadeau:






 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2004)

et pour finir: 






 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juin 2004)

Je sais, je me répète


----------



## Foguenne (7 Juin 2004)

Pour le moment j'écoute beaucoup le groupe de rock allemand Wir sind helden et spécialement la chanson "Denkmal" de leur dernier album: "Die Reklamation".
Vous pouvez en écouter un extrait dans la version flasch du site, rubrique "Helden musik", la quatrième "Denkmal" est ma préférée.
Ca peut paraître bizarre mais l'allemand peut-être agréable à écouter.  (certaines chansons sont inécoutable mais bon...  )
Le morceau que l'on peut écouter sur leur site version html n'est pas du tout révélatrice de leur talent.    (Doc, il faudra que je te fasse écouter ça, tu vas adorer.  )







Dans un autre style  j'aime beaucoup Pierre Bondu dont le deuxième album "Quelqu'un quelque part" est une merveille.


----------



## Psygod (7 Juin 2004)

ça dépend ...
généralement du Rock (Pearl Jam, Megadeth, Aerosmith, Muse, Queen, Rush, Toto, Rainbow, Audioslave) mais j'aime bien certains trucs de jazz (Charlie Haden, Michel Camilo, Michel Petrucciani, Diane Krall), de trip-hop (Massive Attack, Portishead) de classique (Dvorak, Chopin, Mozart, Chostakovitch), de musique tzigane (Kusturica, Bregovic), country (Johnny Cash, Ry Cooder, Crosby Nashville) ... etc ...


----------



## camisol (7 Juin 2004)

Bash, sit, bash, sit, bash, sit, bash, sit, bash, sit, bash, sit, bash,
Sit, bash, bash, bash, bash, sit, sit, sit, sit,
En- sit, en- sit, en- sit, en- sit, en-, en- sit, en-, en- sit, en-, en- sit, en -sit,
Enjoy, joy, enjoy, joy, enjoy, joy, enjoy
Enjoy, joy, enjoy, joy, enjoy, joy, enjoy, joy
Sit, bash, sit, bash, sit, bash, sit, bash, joy, bash, joy, bash, joy, bash, joy, bash, bash
Enjoy, enjoy, joy, enjoy, joy, enjoy, joy, enjoy
En-, en-


*Enjoy (Further Over The Edge Mix)*, Björk. _Speciale dédicace_.


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (7 Juin 2004)

Waouh, un fan de Björk  :love: 

Sinon pour la musique allemande, il n'y a que Kraftwerk que j'écoute


----------



## camisol (8 Juin 2004)

Disons que ça m'évite d'aller trop vite vers ce bon 





 Manu le Malin.

Et d'entendre l'acier fondre


D'aileurs, la deuxième édition de ça  ressemblait à quelque chose. :style:


----------



## MrStone (8 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Cui de lundi. Là, je m'y était mis assez tôt



Alors, Lupus 'pabadam', quelles sont tes impressions à chaud ?

Pour ma part : Mogwai en première partie, une tuerie, très bon. Un peu court peut-être, mais bon. 
Les Pixies : un show bien rôdé, à les voir on dirait qu'ils ont continué à faire ça depuis 10 ans. En plus ils étaient devant un public conquis d'avance (ça bougeait pas mal dans la fosse d'ailleurs, je ne m'attendais pas à ça vu la moyenne d'âge des participants ). Gros son, aucun temps mort, bref, un set impeccable (y compris avec les boulettes de cette grande cruche de Kim ). Ça manquait juste peut-être un peu d'humanité, quoique il ne fallait pas non plus s'attendre à beaucoup plus expansif  Petit rappel, trois-quatre titres et hop, terminé.
Bilan : c'est vrai que ça sent un peu le réchauffé avec du recul (surtout le côté mercantile de la tournée), mais je ne regrette absolument pas d'y être allé. Malgré tout ça regonfle bien les batteries.

Entendu, sur le chemin du retour, une nana dit à sa copine :"c'est dingue, j'ai l'impression de sortir de la boum la plus chouette de ma vie"  :rateau:


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2004)

Sonic Youth ce matin dans les bacs...vivement ce soir, bordil!

Sinon, je dernier PJ Harvey, ça n'a pas l'air d'être une réussite, mais bon, vu le prédécent...

En ce moment à fond dans le ipod à donf:
Expérience





et Standby


----------



## KARL40 (8 Juin 2004)

C'est curieux, ce matin c'était DIABOLOGUM dans le iPod


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> C'est curieux, ce matin c'était DIABOLOGUM dans le iPod


  

précision: Experience en live, c'est un powerbook 17 qui trone au milieu de la scène, entre amplis et batterie.

Respé


----------



## Coldfingers (8 Juin 2004)

he moon was a drip on a dark hood
'N they were drivin' around 'n around
Vital Willy tol' Weepin' Milly
I'm gonna booglarize you baby
I'm gonna booglarize you baby
If I can find ah place t' park my machine
Out ah town
Milly tol' Willy come on over t'my house
I'll slow your machine right down
'Cause listen Vitals gives me the Willies
Drivin' around 'n around
Drivin' around n' around
If you keep beatin' around the bush
You'll lose your push
If you keep beatin' around the bush 
You'll lose your push
The moon was ah drip on ah dark hood
The moon was ah drip on ah dark hood
'N they were drivin' around 'n around
Tush tush
Bogota boogie
Tush tush
Bogota boogie around
There ain't no place t' stop around
Bogota boogie said Weepin' Milly
Now Willy come over t' my place
'N I'll slow you right down
You lose your push tush
When you beat around the bush
If you act reserved
I know somebody payin' for your parkin' place
You gotta take your space
Tush tush
You lose your push
When you beat around
When you beat around
When you beat around the bush
Bogota boogie
Bogota boogie
I'm gonna booglarize you baby
I'm gonna booglarize you baby
I'm gonna booglarize you baby


----------



## naas (8 Juin 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Sonic Youth ce matin dans les bacs...


bah j'avais laissé tombé sonic depuis goo
et j'ai ecouté... à la première ecoute ça ma gonflé, j'ai arrété au 2 eme morceau
c'est la même chose en mou
bon c'est la première écoute mais bon ça démarre pas bien


----------



## naas (8 Juin 2004)

sinon en ce moment c'est 






a fond  mon dieu que ce groupe est empli d'un potentiel enÔrme :love:


----------



## pyxmalion (8 Juin 2004)

Je ne saurais que trop vous recomander le dernier RJD2 "Since We Last Spoke", un bijou dont ne sauront plus se passer ceux qui ont déjà aimé son premier album ou qui jouissent en écoutant DJ Shadow, Blockhead , etc. RJD2 a ses recettes, grand enfant qui joue avec les disques de maman, mélangeant avec malice funk et beats hip-hop. Ca gueule, ça pulse, ça crie, ça bat la mesure, ça surfe, un grand artiste dont le plus plaisr et savoir-faire est de jouer avec les rythmes, les créée ou les recréee ... Ecoutez-moi ça !


----------



## squarepusher (8 Juin 2004)

C'est vrai que le premier RJD2 était super !!! Def Jux oblige !!!
Dans le deuxième il parait que RJD2 chante !????
En tout cas j'ai entendu un morceau de l'album sur le sampler de trax c'était plutot cooool!!


Moi en ce moment j'écoute DMX Krew - You can't hide your love (Aphex Twin remix) - 26 mixes for cash
hihihihi qu'est qu'il est débile ce morceau !!!!


----------



## Tiobiloute (8 Juin 2004)

En ce moment je suis à fond sur le live à St étienne de Mickey 3D !!


----------



## naas (8 Juin 2004)

les pochettes , les pochettes, LES POCHETTES  :love:


----------



## Fulvio (8 Juin 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Alors, Lupus 'pabadam', quelles sont tes impressions à chaud ?
> (...)




Pfffff ! Jamais autant sué de ma vie.

Mais commençons par le début. D'abord, Mogwai. C'était plutôt une bonne surprise de les voir ouvrir, puisque j'étais pas au courant. Je me souviens avoir écouter Young Team des dizaines de fois, il y a quelques années, durant ma période post-rock. Mais j'ai décroché du genre et du groupe par la suite, et j'ai pas vraiment accroché à cette prestation. Même Mogwaï fear Satan, en ouverture (la seule que j'ai reconnue) ne m'a pas fait vibrer, et j'aurais bien été en peine de donner tort aux crétins incultes qui les raillaient derrière moi. Déçu de ne pas pouvoir en dire du bien. Mais leurs chansons alambiquées et leurs ambiances lourdes étaient-elles compatibles avec un Zénith acquis au Pixies ?

Venons-en au fait de la soirée : Pixies' come back ! Si ça bougeait dans la fosse ? Pour sûr ! J'étais en plein milieu, et j'avais jamais subi un tel chaos dans un concert ! Dès leur entrée en scène, les mouvement de foule m'ont avancé d'une dizaines de mètres en direction de la scène. Les 20 premières minutes ont été un instant de jouissance infernale. Inutile de se diriger où que ce soit, il vaut mieux se laisser entraîner en essayant de toujours garder un pied à terre. La chaleur monte en un instant, et il me faut peu de temps pour être couvert de sueur -- et pas que la mienne ! Haletant, je décide de reculer. Ca permettra peut-être aussi de mieux capter le son, un peu médiocre à mon goût. Mais pas de pot, même aussi loin, ça reste assez brouillon. Et puis de là-bas, j'ai peine à voir ce que Joey Santiago (crâne rasé, ce qui lui donne un air de moine Shaolin) fabrique avec sa guitare sur le solo de Vamos. J'ai rêvé, ou bien il l'a effectivement posé sur son stand en la laissant larcener pendant une bonne moitié de cette performance dans la performance ? Enfin, reste que je vois les Pixies sur scène, un truc auquel je n'aurais jamais cru un an plus tôt. Et quel bohneur, de pouvoir reprendre les refrains de ses chansons que j'ai du entendre mille fois chacune. Je m'égosille avec Franck Black et le public, je me ruine même les cordes vocales sur Tame (ah, mais quelle groupie je fais  ). Et pourtant... Ca me laisse la même impression que le Jon Spencer Blues Explosion il y a un an et demi au transbo. J'attendais un concert d'exception, mais il n'a été que bon. Ce son un peu médiocre, et la quasi-impasse faite sur les morceaux de Bossanova et Trompe le Monde (juste Velouria et U-Mass -- je sais que ce sont les mal-aimé de leur discographie, mais j'aurais bien aimé un Hang Wire et un Subbacultcha en sus). Enfin, bon, il fallait que je le fasse et je l'ai fait. Le regret aurait été bien plus fort si je n'y avais pas été. Et si d'aventure un concert supplémentaire se joue du côté de Lyon, je ne le manquerais pas.


----------



## Fulvio (8 Juin 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> précision: Experience en live, c'est un powerbook 17 qui trone au milieu de la scène, entre amplis et batterie.
> 
> Respé



Ah ouais, mais non ! Experience en live, c'est chiant comme la colle, Powerbook ou pas. Et puis ces slogans, excusez-moi, mais c'est un peu navrant ("pauvres petits... z'occidentaux", pfff...)

Pourtant, le #3 des Diabologum, je l'ai usé, j'aime autant vous dire. Mais aucun de ses avatars d'après la séparation, ni Experience, ni Programme ne m'ont séduit. Exemple malheureux de deux songwriters sachant s'équilibrer, mais incapable de faire quelque chose de marquant l'un sans l'autre. Programme est trop cérébral et Experience trop bas du front. Dommage. Diabologum restera une météorite dans le rock français, qui aurait pu marquer bien au-delà des sphères indie-rock, s'ils avaient pris le temps de continuer (parceque #3, c'était encore un peu spé pour le grand public, quand-même).

_On dit que l'art est mort, et s'il ne l'ai pas encore, il faut le tuer._ La menace attend toujours d'être exécutée...


----------



## camisol (9 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> bah j'avais laissé tombé sonic depuis goo
> et j'ai ecouté... à la première ecoute ça ma gonflé, j'ai arrété au 2 eme morceau
> c'est la même chose en mou
> bon c'est la première écoute mais bon ça démarre pas bien




Pourtant, Murray Street est beau, grave, et mature. Et Princess Renegade était barré, vers des terres très différentes. Moi je reste scotché par "Music for the twentieth century". Jamais je n'aurais rêvé d'une telle compilation du musique contemporaine. On est bien loin du punk. Quoique.


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2004)

Je vais re écouter alors 
sinon pour pixies... comment dire ... je les avait vu a marseille, ils étaient déjà assez gros pour passer au palais des sports (quand my bloody valentine passait au moulin  ) et c'est un des rares concerts ou je me suis ennuyé, vraiment  :hein: , on aurais dit un disque, une vidéo ou quelque chose de ce style. pilote automatique me semble être la métaphore la plus appropriée
Je dirais plutôt:
pas bon

par contre ça c'est plus que bon 
les spectateurs viennent de l'europ entière pour voir ce festival    
inmanquable et loin des grosses machines rockeuses (voir plus haut   )
c'est la ou l'on trouvais des spectateurs comme cantat et autres manu, bref kalitat


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2004)

et à part la musique d'ados boutonneux de vos vingt ans ?

personne pour évoquer  un thelonious monk ? personne pour un coltrane ? personne pour aborder les sujets difficiles comme Fluxus et LaMonte Young ou John Cage ? Personne pour parler du staccato chez Bartok ? d'une hanche qui frise chez Rahsaan Roland Kirk (j'aime aussi les hanches qui frisent doucement dans la rue et des robes légères et Kirk n'est pas le frère du capitaine)

le monde a bien changé... depuis, Thurston joue avec Jean-Marc Montera et Loren Mazzacane Connors et Derek Bailey... il a du changer la coke par de longs whiskys

personne non plus pour oser s'affronter avec le "jazz" d'otomo yoshihide ? ou avec le bruitisme de Merzbow (niark, attention à vos oreilles) ?

et personne non plus pour évoquer le toucher d'un Maurizio Pollini (rien à voir avec les kits mobylette)

personne non plus pour évoquer un matoub lounes, chanson populaire et engagée soit mais cette voix... et personne non plus pour aller chercher les litanies de Kayhan Kalhor et de son kamanjee magique...

allez bom dia todos


----------



## yvos (9 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais, mais non ! Experience en live, c'est chiant comme la colle, Powerbook ou pas. Et puis ces slogans, excusez-moi, mais c'est un peu navrant ("pauvres petits... z'occidentaux", pfff...)
> 
> Pourtant, le #3 des Diabologum, je l'ai usé, j'aime autant vous dire. Mais aucun de ses avatars d'après la séparation, ni Experience, ni Programme ne m'ont séduit. Exemple malheureux de deux songwriters sachant s'équilibrer, mais incapable de faire quelque chose de marquant l'un sans l'autre. Programme est trop cérébral et Experience trop bas du front. Dommage. Diabologum restera une météorite dans le rock français, qui aurait pu marquer bien au-delà des sphères indie-rock, s'ils avaient pris le temps de continuer (parceque #3, c'était encore un peu spé pour le grand public, quand-même).
> 
> _On dit que l'art est mort, et s'il ne l'ai pas encore, il faut le tuer._ La menace attend toujours d'être exécutée...


vu deux fois expérience en live, la première fois = command +c cammand v de l'album, froid et donc peu d'intéret, et la seconde, c'était bien mieux, mais c'est vrai que ça reste un peu coinssos...Diabologum, c'était pareil, et pour les avoir fait venir dans mon école, c'était vraiment pas des marrants...


sinon, après 3 écoute de Sonic Youth hier soir  , avis pour l'instant mitigé...mais bon, ce matin, dans le pod, ça allait déjà mieux...

ah oui, j'oubliais l'énorme album de Blonde Redeah qui a pris une sacré maturité!


----------



## MrStone (9 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rêvé, ou bien il l'a effectivement posé sur son stand en la laissant larcener pendant une bonne moitié de cette performance dans la performance ?


Nan, c'était pas un rêve 
A ce moment là j'étais dans les gradin, et je te confirme qu'il l'a bien posée pendant 3 minutes pendant qu'y bidouillait ses effets


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ...personne pour évoquer un ...


bah au festival mimi tu as eu quand même moondog, l'orchestrre national de banbou de marseille et l'orchestre symphonique des hurleurs norvegiens, quand même


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, je dernier PJ Harvey, ça n'a pas l'air d'être une réussite, mais bon, vu le prédécent...



Bah moi je le trouve tres bien. Bon c'est sur c'est pas du gros son facon Muse ou Placebo. C'est meme carrément minimaliste par momments mais ca ne m'empeche pas d'avoir la chair de poule sur certains morceux


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ça manquait juste peut-être un peu d'humanité, quoique il ne fallait pas non plus s'attendre à beaucoup plus expansif  Petit rappel, trois-quatre titres et hop, terminé.




Bah ouais, un pur concert des Pixies quoi. C'etait deja comme ca il ya plus de 10 ans.
J'attend le 14/06 avec impatience


----------



## Fulvio (9 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah moi je le trouve tres bien. Bon c'est sur c'est pas du gros son facon Muse ou Placebo.



Ca, c'est plutôt une bonne nouvelle


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et à part la musique d'ados boutonneux de vos vingt ans ?
> 
> ...Blah blah blah...
> 
> allez bom dia todos


 
alèm t'es chiant avec ton ton hautin et méprisant.
Crois tu vraiment que c'est de cette maniere que des gens vont avoir envie d'ecouter ceux que tu cite?
Donne nous plutot des details ou bien ethousiasme toi carrément plutot que de sous-entendre que tout le monde est nul a part toi et les quelques uns qui ont les meme gouts ou connaissances que toi.  

Asta la vista baby. I'll be back


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ca, c'est plutôt une bonne nouvelle




Je trouve aussi


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> alèm t'es chiant avec ton ton hautin et méprisant. ...


tu est prêt a aimer le jazz


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tu est prêt a aimer le jazz


Pourquoi pas (bien que ca soit peu probable  )  

Mais cette facon de prendre les gens de haut parce qu'on a l'impression d'appartenir a une élite me gonfle.


----------



## nato kino (9 Juin 2004)

-
-
-
-
-
-
_<<<* João Gilberto*_


----------



## camisol (9 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et à part la musique d'ados boutonneux de vos vingt ans ?
> 
> personne pour évoquer  un thelonious monk ? personne pour un coltrane ? personne pour aborder les sujets difficiles comme Fluxus et LaMonte Young ou John Cage ?



Et de quoi je parle, là :


> Moi je reste scotché par "Music for the twentieth century". Jamais je n'aurais rêvé d'une telle compilation du musique contemporaine. On est bien loin du punk. Quoique.


, de sheila ?
Tiens!  Sonic Youth. GoodBye 20° Century, more details.... 



Ados boutonneux de nos vingt ans.... A 20 ans, j'étais meneur de luttes étudiantes. Les seuls boutons que j'avais étaient ceux de mes costards élimés et de mes jeans. Pas de ma faute si le jazz m'endort, et que je lui préfère Edgar Varèse et Charles Koechlin, ou Radiohead et Squarepusher... J'ai été élevé par une exégète des logarithmes de Bach, et éduqué par un dodécaphoniste critique.

Tu veux du sublime ? le premier titre en écoute, 

My Beloved is Mine , ou Ian Bostridge chantant Benjamin Britten.


----------



## camisol (9 Juin 2004)

Et juste parce que c'est d'actualité :


I'm head of the class
I'm popular
I'm a quarter back
I'm popular
My mom says I'm a catch
I'm popular
I'm never last picked
I got a cheerleader chick
I'm the party star
I'm popular
I've got my own car
I'm popular
I'll never get caught
I'm popular
I'm the teacher's pet
I make football bets






Nada Surf, _Popular_.


----------



## yvos (9 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah moi je le trouve tres bien. Bon c'est sur c'est pas du gros son facon Muse ou Placebo. C'est meme carrément minimaliste par momments mais ca ne m'empeche pas d'avoir la chair de poule sur certains morceux


faut que j'essaie alors...le précédent me laissait sur ma faim, sachant qu'aucun album depuis Dry ne tient la route (jdeconne, mais c'est de loin mon préféré et là c'est chair de poule et fil du rasoir)


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est de loin mon préféré


nous sommes bien d'accord


----------



## yvos (9 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Et juste parce que c'est d'actualité :
> 
> 
> I'm head of the class
> ...


 
heu, comprend pas pourquoi c'est d'actualité...


----------



## Fulvio (9 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> nous sommes bien d'accord



Pareil !

Mais même si Dry n'est toujours pas surpassé, les autres ne sont pas mauvais pour autant.


----------



## Fulvio (9 Juin 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> heu, comprend pas pourquoi c'est d'actualité...



Serait-ce le best-of annoncé depuis quelques mois ? Si c'est le cas, vous trouverez en illustration intérieure quelques photos de leur concert au Théâtre Antique de Vienne de l'année dernière prises par un poteau à oim  :love:


----------



## KARL40 (9 Juin 2004)

Nous sommes donc tous d'accord concernant PJ HARVEY  
Et puis je rejoins Jpmiss et Camisol concernat la "musique de boutonneux"  
Trois accords ont toujours suffit à mon bonheur  

Hey ho Let's go !! comme disaient les RAMONES


----------



## yvos (9 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Moi je reste scotché par "Music for the twentieth century". Jamais je n'aurais rêvé d'une telle compilation du musique contemporaine. On est bien loin du punk. Quoique.


c'est d'ailleurs très déconcertant en live et ça prend une sacré puissance


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Trois accords ont toujours suffit à mon bonheur


Et des fois meme deux


----------



## Coldfingers (9 Juin 2004)

Vous ne connaissez pas, mais vous allez connaître : 
http://www.dakarsound.nl/

et surtout cela vaut les hanches frisottantes et hypermétropes de  l'amante de Belà Bartok et les Panics de Kirk , rip parmi les rips, et les strings  acidulés de Rag mama Rag , le vomi ectoplasmique de Malher dans son lac, même si rien ne vaut un poulpe rapide dans un sac de polyethylène...

 Ecoutez.... et restez sur le cul :

*Diamond fingers  de Sekou Bembeya Diabate
* 
 et en plus je me la pète !


----------



## Coldfingers (9 Juin 2004)

Le site de Dakar sound est merdique ... il faut commander....   leur collection est unique surtout les samples ...pour Sekou Bembeya Diabate  Diamond Fingers, fendez-vous ! on le trouve sur le net... Pour ne jamais plus oublier que cela a existé  !


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> heu, comprend pas pourquoi c'est d'actualité...


pour le foot i suppose

jpmiss: c'était pour alem le message , désolé, nass a pas parlé clair


----------



## Coldfingers (9 Juin 2004)

Excusez d'en faire tout un plat, mais je viens d'écouter les extraits du disque de Sekou sur Amazon
et c'est immonde comme son, cela ne donne aucune idée de La chose ! Pour une fois, commandez les oreilles fermées !


----------



## MrStone (9 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> alèm t'es chiant avec ton ton hautin et méprisant.
> Crois tu vraiment que c'est de cette maniere que des gens vont avoir envie d'ecouter ceux que tu cite?
> Donne nous plutot des details ou bien ethousiasme toi carrément plutot que de sous-entendre que tout le monde est nul a part toi et les quelques uns qui ont les meme gouts ou connaissances que toi.
> Asta la vista baby. I'll be back



Sans compter que tout le monde ignore ici la chanson réaliste, les choeurs pygmées, la musique traditionnelle indonésienne et les travaux de Boulez à l'Ircam, sans parler de l'opérette 
 :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## Coldfingers (9 Juin 2004)

Les goûts d'Alem me conviennent à 200% de margarine anticholestérol ! impec !
Monk j'ai déjà cité et pour avoir toute sa discographie, je vénère ses silences.
Ecouter la sonate pour piano d'Erkki-Sven  Tüür n'empêche pas de s'éclater en écoutant the Gilted Palace of sin des Flying Burrito Bros!

She's a devil in disguise
You can see it in her eyes
She's telling dirty lies
She's a devil in disguise
In disguise

Now a woman like that all she does is hate you
She doesn't know what makes a man a man
She'll talk about the time that she's been with you
She'll speak your name to everyone she can

She's a devil in disguise
You can see it in her eyes
She's telling dirty lies
She's a devil in disguise
In disguise
Unhappiness has been her close companion
Her world is full of jealously and doubt
It gets her off to see a person crying
She's just the kind that you can do without

She's a devil in disguise
You can see it in her eyes
She's telling dirty lies
She's a devil in disguise
In disguise

Her number always turns up in your pocket
Whenever you are looking for a dime
It's all right to call her, but I'll bet you
The moon is full and you're just wasting time.

She's a devil in disguise
You can see it in her eyes
She's telling dirty lies
She's a devil in disguise
In disguise


tout est dit non?


Celui qui me compare Sekou  Bembeya Diabate à une musique de pigmée, je le défonce virtuellement !
Alem au secours !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2004)

Coldfingers a dit:
			
		

> Les goûts d'Alem me conviennent à 200% de margarine anticholestérol ! impec !



Personne n'a dit que les gouts d'alèm etaient mauvais (d'ailleurs qui peut se permetre de qualifier les gouts de qui que ce soit). 
Ce qui m'a fait réagir c'est la façon de les exposer. 
Tu partages les meme gouts mais pas la meme façon d'en parler. Tu dis ce que tu aime, tu en parle avec enthousiasme et tu ne prend pas les autres pour des cons pour autant (en tous cas tu ne le fait pas sentir). Toute la différence est là.


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2004)




----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2004)

mais je t'emmerde jpmiss si tu es assez con pour me croire hautain...

pauvre type...


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2004)

et je ne cause pas aux types qui ne savent pas voir dans une allusion à thurston moore le groupe sonic youth...

camisol : tu me connais, tu crois que je ne lis pas tes posts peut-être ?


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> mais je t'emmerde jpmiss si tu es assez con pour me croire hautain...
> 
> pauvre type...



Tu veux un coup de boule?     



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et je ne cause pas aux types qui ne savent pas voir dans une allusion à thurston moore le groupe sonic youth...



T'es gentil mais je pense que t'avais encore la marque du pot sur le cul la premiere fois que j'ai entendu parler de Thurston Moore


----------



## yvos (9 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux un coup de boule?
> 
> 
> 
> T'es gentil mais je pense que t'avais encore la marque du pot sur le cul la premiere fois que j'ai entendu parler de Thurston Moore



2-1 pour jpmiss, service mgz alem


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2004)

jpmiss.. t'es donc assez vieux pour être encroûté sur ta connerie ?
pour le coup de boule, tu repasseras... j'aime pas les rois... ni els reines iguanesques, le rayon travelos, c'est ailleurs...

disons que pour que tu aies entendu avant moi sonic youth, ça m'étonnerait pauvre vieux... avant de parler aux gens, on se renseigne, 

pas de ma faute si t'as un humour aussi sec que la peau de ton idole...


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2004)

d'ici là, va chercher à savoir qui sont Derek Bailey (un vieux, beaucoup plus vieux que toi), jean marc montera et surtout Loren Mazzacane Connors... après  on reparle nioubie...


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2004)

et puis arrêtez de voter pour moi, bandes de traves ! 

je suis pas disco, pas disco du tout.

et puis Elvin Jones est mort et Steve Lacy pas loin de crever... parfois, ya des trucs qui me donnent envie de gerber (non, pas toi alain !)


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2004)

je viens de comprendre l'histoire du "coup de boules", on a un admin qui fréquente le kop de boulogne, un autre qui va draguer en boite pour qu'on voit pas sa clarinette caché dans son futal et des admins suisses...

et je ne parle même pas des drogués schizoïdes... 

c'est le foutoir ici... 

bon je vais aller boire des bières françaises avant d'avoir à habiteur mon corps aux bières merdiques qu'on trouve en "amérique"

_c'est dingue ce qu'on peut troller ici..._


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juin 2004)

Va en amérique, tu vas apprendre à bosser, ça peut pas te faire de mal.


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2004)

justement, j'y vais... 

mais pas pour bosser !! 

quoique "photographier est-il bosser ? là est la question..."


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juin 2004)

Je serai tenté de dire que photographier mieux que les autres est un métier.

Dans ce domaine y a pas de place pour les demi molles (j'en sais quelque chose...)


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> jpmiss.. t'es donc assez vieux pour être encroûté sur ta connerie ?
> pour le coup de boule, tu repasseras... j'aime pas les rois... ni els reines iguanesques, le rayon travelos, c'est ailleurs...
> 
> disons que pour que tu aies entendu avant moi sonic youth, ça m'étonnerait pauvre vieux... avant de parler aux gens, on se renseigne,
> ...



Ca marche pas avec moi ta provoc' a 2 balles mon pov' biquet. Tu peux toujours courir pour que je rentre dans tes combines de minet frustré en mal de reconnaissance.


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2004)

mouahahahahahahahaha... va voir du côté de ton avatar pour le côté minet frustré... on en reparle autour d'un verre.

je n'ai pas tenté de provoquer, j'ai juste essayé une autre voie... mais tu m'as l'air aussi embouché que la trompette de ce cher Louis... 

si tu avais lu mon post aiu lieu de te braquer, on en serait pas là, pas essayé de pourrir quelqu'un en particulier personnellement, ni même de pourrir le sujet. juste de l'ouvrir dans votre atmosphère de chambre d'ado renfermé mélangeant foutre sur playboy et odeur de chaussettes dans tennis nike... ça existe l'ailleurs.

je signalais juste que vous n'en faisiez que rarament cas, je l'ai peut-être fait abruptement (pour que même camisol en revienne à notre incompréhension de jadis)

parlez nous d'autre chose, on a compris que vous aimiez les pixies (là je suis quasi sur d'avoir entendu ça avant toi par exemple...) et d'autres groupes qu'on a jadis qualifié d'inrockuptibles (paiux à leurs âmes...)

et je me suis auto-modéré ce matin 

sonnyboy sait à peu près à quel point je suis "dedans" autant que lui... 

bon, faut encore que j'aille causer de bronzino et d'il parmiggiano dans le sujet peinture, tu m'en veux pas ?


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> mouahahahahahahahaha... va voir du côté de ton avatar pour le côté minet frustré... on en reparle autour d'un verre.



Des qu'il s'agit de boire un coup c'est avec plaisir   



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas tenté de provoquer, j'ai juste essayé une autre voie...  ... ça existe l'ailleurs.



Nous sommes d'accord  



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> parlez nous d'autre chose



Ne te gene pas pour nous parler d'autre chose   



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> là je suis quasi sur d'avoir entendu ça avant toi par exemple



Ca m'etonnerais mais bon on  est pas la pour faire un concours de celui qui pisse le plus loin 



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu m'en veux pas ?



Non


----------



## Luc G (9 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et Steve Lacy pas loin de crever...



C'est fait.


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2004)

ouais je sais... je viens d'avoir le coup de fil... j'en étais resté aux dernières infos. C'est Steve Potts qui nous tenait au courant et 

bref...

cancer du foie

on perd un putain de bon photographe de jazz en même temps


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2004)

promis, la prochaine bouteille de ton bourgogne préféré te sera dédiée Steve...

see you


----------



## camisol (9 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je signalais juste que vous n'en faisiez que rarament cas, je l'ai peut-être fait abruptement (pour que même camisol en revienne à notre incompréhension de jadis)



   

Parfois, je m'étonne moi-même. Non, pas d'incompréhension. Je voulais te dire autre chose. Enfin, j'ai mis un autre sens dans ma réponse. Mais lequel ? Je ne sais pas.   

Peut-être que je voulais te parler de l'adolescence. Je me souviens m'être posé cette question, à la lecture de ton post. C'était quoi mon adolescence ? Ca a commencé quand ? Ca a fini quand ? Je ne sais pas   
Ou alors, je voulais te dire que l'adolescence, ce n'était pas ce qui était important. Que l'important, c'était la prime enfance? D'où cette allusion à mon éducation musicale primaire ? :sleep: 
Ou alors, je continuais une discussion qu'on a par ailleurs. 
C'est dur, la vie des schizos, tu sais ?   :rateau: 

Tiens, en ce moment, je regarde une vidéo de deux solos de Mathilde Monnier. 8" et 12". C'est leur titre, et leur durée. Elle est accompagnée dans les deux par un vidéaste et un guitariste. D'exception, tous les deux. La musique est jouée et composée par Didier Ashour. Un élève de Steve Reich. Guitariste. Epigone de Thurston Moore. J'ai l'impression que sa dernière harmonique a duré plus d'une minute. J'ai le ventre tout tordu.


----------



## El_ChiCo (10 Juin 2004)

/me vient foutre ses grands pieds dans le plat au milieu des discutions pour raconter sa vie...   

Moi c'est globalement axé classique... Mê^me si je suis très ouvert et que j'écoute de tout, je reste classique. Auditeur classique et musicien classique...

Voilà. Vous pouvez continuer et reprendre votre discussion


----------



## Coldfingers (10 Juin 2004)

Dac, il faut partir du principe banal que les goûts et les couleurs se discutent.; et il faut aussi partir du principe lorsqu'on est un découvreur, on doit poser des  gentilles bombes qui font à mesure exploser la conscience de ceux qui  ne sont pas sclérosés dans leurs certitudes. Cels points posés, et ce sont bien  entendu des banalités, faisons partager aux autres nos enthousiasmes. Et puisque la musique pour Mac est importante, faisons circuler l'info. En définitive ce qui compte ce n'est pas l'âge du captain (qu'une belle déesse ait son âme de péon), ce qui compte c'est la découverte, puis la sophistication de la redécouverte !, de même qu'après avoir lu il faut savoir relire et l'on découvre que relire est un acte plus important (plus volontaire) que lire. Et vive Sekou Benbaya Diabate ! il a quelque chose de Mozart, un chouia, mais un chouia quand même !


----------



## FANREM (10 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais bien été en peine de donner tort aux crétins incultes qui les raillaient derrière moi.


C'est comme ça a tous les concerts, meme si cela est injustifié, Les Kings of Leon etaient bien meilleurs que les Strokes pourtant, idem pour les Warlocks avant Coral...



			
				lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Si ça bougeait dans la fosse ? Pour sûr ! J'étais en plein milieu, et j'avais jamais subi un tel chaos dans un concert !


Pleymo samedi soir, c'etait pas mal non plus question ambiance
Est ce que tu as deja vu un concert de NoFx ou Rancid ?



			
				lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> J'attendais un concert d'exception, mais il n'a été que bon. Ce son un peu médiocre, et la quasi-impasse faite sur les morceaux de Bossanova et Trompe le Monde (juste Velouria et U-Mass --


J'ai vu quelques critiques de leurs concerts qui allaient en ce sens, en particulier le 1er de la tournée américaine


----------



## FANREM (10 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah moi je le trouve tres bien. Bon c'est sur c'est pas du gros son facon Muse ou Placebo. C'est meme carrément minimaliste par momments mais ca ne m'empeche pas d'avoir la chair de poule sur certains morceux


Je l'ai acheté mais je ne l'ai pas encore ecouté. Apparemment, il est très différent du précédent
Question chair de poule, je trouve que Johnny Cash sur Hurt en remontre a bien d'autres malgré son age (le clip passe quelques fois sur MTV 2. Ne ratez pas)


----------



## Fulvio (10 Juin 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Pleymo samedi soir, c'etait pas mal non plus question ambiance
> Est ce que tu as deja vu un concert de NoFx ou Rancid ?



Non, mais je ne suis pas trop preneur de ce genre de punk-rock  :rateau:


----------



## Fulvio (10 Juin 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme ça a tous les concerts, meme si cela est injustifié, Les Kings of Leon etaient bien meilleurs que les Strokes pourtant, idem pour les Warlocks avant Coral...



Remarque, quelques fois, contre toutes attentes, ça peut prendre. Par exemple, The Whirlwind Heat avaient réussi à conquérir le public lyonnais en première partie des White Stripes. Pourtant, dans le genre barré de chez barré, The WH se posent là. Et le public lyonnais a par ailleurs une méchante réputation de froideur.


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2004)

Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un en a déjà parlé ici, je ne passe pas souvent lire ce sujet et j'ai la flemme de tout me retaper... So...
En ce moment, je fais un peu de ménage et je viens de retrouver un vieux 33 que j'ai remis de suite sur l'antique platine et qui me fait toujours autant d'effets 20 ans après...
4 morceaux plus récents à télécharger *sur cette page* (mp3 zippés).


_the return of the Durutti Column_ - *The Durutti Column*









*Vini Reilly* - _(cliquer sur la photo pour le site)_



​


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2004)

Nom de dieu de bordel à cul de pompe à merde, faut dresser les guillotines !!!!!


----------



## squarepusher (10 Juin 2004)

Model 500 - Be Brave- Mind And Body




 J'en pleurerai presque:rose:


----------



## squarepusher (11 Juin 2004)

Squarepusher -The Swifty- Feed Me Weird Things


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Juin 2004)

Et Frederik Mey, vous connaissez ? Ca vous dit quoi ?


----------



## maousse (11 Juin 2004)

rien    

je serais ravi d'être présenté.


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Juin 2004)

Ben c'est un chanter allemand si je ne m'abuse pas très récent. connu en allemagne sous le nom de Reinhard. Ca date des années 80 (quand j'était tout bébé voire même pas né) et moi j'aime bien. C'est des chansons à texte sympa sur un accompagnement guitare.
Si vous voulez du MP3, on peut s'arranger....


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2004)

Ray Charles est mort hier soir d'une maladie du foie.
encore un Grand qui s'en va...


----------



## squarepusher (12 Juin 2004)

Herbert - I Know - Bodily Functions


----------



## molgow (12 Juin 2004)

The Real McKenzies





Leur dernier album : _Oot & Aboot_.

... c'est du punk mélangé avec de la musique écossaise-irlandaise.
Ils sont excellents!


----------



## Zane (12 Juin 2004)

perso c'est:

massive attack
prodigy
nirvana
smashing pumpkins
portishead
rage against the machine
cardigans


----------



## molgow (12 Juin 2004)

C'est du bon tout ça


----------



## El_ChiCo (12 Juin 2004)

dernièrement, aussi j'ai fait la connaissance de lacuna coil, et nightwish. C'est du gothic, j'aime bien... Ca change un peu de ce que j'écoute d'habitude quoi...


----------



## FANREM (12 Juin 2004)

Zane a dit:
			
		

> perso c'est:
> 
> massive attack
> prodigy
> ...


Plus grand monde en activité dans tout ça :rose:


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2004)

que des trucs de vieux, j'vous dis !


----------



## naas (12 Juin 2004)

dead can dance, vu a lyon brrr encore des frissons


----------



## Coldfingers (12 Juin 2004)

Ya des vieux trucs qui ne sont jamais vieux, mais qui rajeunissent et ya des trucs récents déjà vieux et recta versum.  j'ai redécouvert des John Martin (solid air) et celui qui trouve "Comus" sera chanceux,  Seventh Waves, pas mal non plus, Curve c'est beau ! et puis Handel est secret et Scarlatti encore plus... comme l'est Ornette l'architecte... le prob des probs, c'est que la musique d'aujourd'hui est tristounette, si tristounette,  c'est souvent "le monde il est mauvais, mon mec m'a quitté oin oin ! !"
 Pour l'instant, seul Wyclef jean  me fait rire... Si vous connaissez des musiques joyeuses et profondes faites m'en part, pas Miss Ulla 3615 bien entendu  
 Bon personne n'a  encore ecouté Sekou Benbaya Diadaté !, quel génie inconnu et jazzeux quand il veut !


----------



## naas (12 Juin 2004)

jp reviens !
le fil devient un peu conflictuel depuis quelques temps, si on en revenais a ce que l'on aime pour permettre aux autres de les découvrir, plutôt que des guerres de clochés non ?
c'était la bonne parole du jour de naas  :rateau:     :love:


----------



## Zane (12 Juin 2004)

bah vieux... prodigy sort (enfin, apres 7 ans) un nouveau cd cet été, et puis portishead et massive, ils sont toujours en activité les précurseurs du trip-hop  

les autres groupes, bah jsui resté tres 90's spirit ^^


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Juin 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Plus grand monde en activité dans tout ça :rose:



je connait pas tout çà...
mais un qui est toujours en activité à 75 ans (mais 50 de moins quand on le voit soulever son tenor sur scene) c'est Sonny Rollins,que j'aurai la chance de voir en concert à jazz à Juan le 17 Juillet ,et ce pour la 3eme fois(apres 1993 et 1999) 
Don't Stop The Carnival!
et la veille le Keith Jarrett trio pour la premiere fois!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Juin 2004)

euh dites,comment faire pour poster une image avec ces nouveaux forums vbulletin,parce que j'en ai une belle de Sonny Rollins qui brandit son tenor, aux NJP en 1999...


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2004)

Coldfingers a dit:
			
		

> Ya des vieux trucs qui ne sont jamais vieux, mais qui rajeunissent et ya des trucs récents déjà vieux et recta versum.  j'ai redécouvert des John Martin (solid air) et celui qui trouve "Comus" sera chanceux,  Seventh Waves, pas mal non plus, Curve c'est beau ! et puis Handel est secret et Scarlatti encore plus... comme l'est Ornette l'architecte... le prob des probs, c'est que la musique d'aujourd'hui est tristounette, si tristounette,  c'est souvent "le monde il est mauvais, mon mec m'a quitté oin oin ! !"
> Pour l'instant, seul Wyclef jean  me fait rire... Si vous connaissez des musiques joyeuses et profondes faites m'en part, pas Miss Ulla 3615 bien entendu
> Bon personne n'a  encore ecouté Sekou Benbaya Diadaté !, quel génie inconnu et jazzeux quand il veut !



lequel de scarlatti déja... domenico, alessandro ? 

et secret scarlatti ? pourquoi t'as honte, tu l'écoutes en cachette ? 

et jazzeux, c'est un terme péjoratif...

foutaises, foutaises et pignolages...


----------



## FANREM (13 Juin 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> j'aurai la chance de voir en concert à jazz à Juan le 17 Juillet ,et ce pour la 3eme fois(apres 1993 et 1999)
> Don't Stop The Carnival!
> et la veille le Keith Jarrett trio pour la premiere fois!!!!!!!!


Keith Jarrett, il passe aussi a Juan. Peut etre que j'irai aussi
Moi, j'y vois Overhead et Muse (Theatre de la mer), je ne me rappelle plus la date exacte, mais dans ces eaux là


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Juin 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Keith Jarrett, il passe aussi a Juan. Peut etre que j'irai aussi
> Moi, j'y vois Overhead et Muse (Theatre de la mer), je ne me rappelle plus la date exacte, mais dans ces eaux là



Qu'est ce que ça serait bien Juan si y avait pas ce vieux con qui continue à vouloir annoncer les gens qui vont jouer à l'américaine sans en avoir le talent...


----------



## krystof (13 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que ça serait bien Juan si y avait pas ce vieux con qui continue à vouloir annoncer les gens qui vont jouer à l'américaine sans en avoir le talent...



Du genre, en parlant de Lucky Peterson : après le hors d'½uvre, voici le plat de résistance : BB King ?


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Juin 2004)

exactement! 

tu y étais ???


----------



## krystof (13 Juin 2004)

Bah oui, il me semble. Et toi ?  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Juin 2004)

Ben oui, je vais toujours voir lucky peterson...


----------



## FANREM (14 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> les gens qui vont jouer à l'américaine sans en avoir le talent...


En francais, ca veut dire quoi ?


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> En francais, ca veut dire quoi ?




Je viens d'ecouter l'album de  leatitia sheriff et c'est vraiment bien. Assez proche de Loren Hoffman et un peu de Pj Harvey.


----------



## FANREM (20 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> et un peu de Pj Harvey.


J'ai commencé a écouter son dernier CD
Pas beaucoup de temps libre en ce moment  :rose: 
Autrement, j'ecoute les Buzzcocks pour compléter ma culture musicale.


----------



## tomtom (20 Juin 2004)

Je viens de m'offrir ce DVD:







Je me suis refait en une soirée 23 clips video à deux balles de Sonic Youth datant de 1990 à 2002 :love:

Un vrais régal


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2004)

les papys passent sous peu par ici..


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> 23 clips video à deux balles de Sonic Youth



Je savais meme pas qu'ils avaient fait des clips!
Jolie jaquette en tous cas


----------



## dude (21 Juin 2004)

Iggy & The Stooges le 10 juillet à Turin. quelqu'un les a vu il n'y a pas longtemps et peux me dire comment ils sont? :bebe: :love:


----------



## KARL40 (21 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je savais meme pas qu'ils avaient fait des clips!
> Jolie jaquette en tous cas


Tu peux aller sur http://www.sonicyouth.com/ pour voir leurs vidéos (en QuickTime) et même télécharger quelques faces B ....


----------



## camisol (22 Juin 2004)

C'est cool, la fête de la musique. En ce moment, j'ai Claude François à 100m et 42° Est, un mix de soupe dance à 25° sud, des percus affros derrière, à 38° Est-Nord-Est, et encore d'autres trucs indistincts...
Vraiment top.
A part ça, pour couvrir le tout,


----------



## yvos (22 Juin 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de m'offrir ce DVD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idem  
...my friend goo..too..too...too...my friend goo..


----------



## DandyWarhol (22 Juin 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Iggy & The Stooges le 10 juillet à Turin. quelqu'un les a vu il n'y a pas longtemps et peux me dire comment ils sont? :bebe: :love:


*Salut Dude!  *
*Je ne les ai pas vus, mais je pense aller les voir à Turin vu que c'est pas trop loin de chez moi. Tu sais que le concert est gratuit?  *

_*DW*_


----------



## dude (22 Juin 2004)

Sérieux il est gratuit?? C'est terrible ça!!  Ah oui c'est vrai, Torino Free Festival, par contre c'est au parco de la pelerina, a perpete du centre


----------



## DandyWarhol (22 Juin 2004)

Oui si c'est au meme endroit que Alanis Morissette l'année dernière c'est pas tout proche du centre.. je le sais je suis rentré à pied à Turin!  Pas facile de trouver des taxis à minuit en campagne.... :hein: 

Sinon pour répondre au sujet (tant que j'y suis  ) j'écoute justement, les derniers albums d'Alanis et des Corrs que je vais aller voir en concert à Locarno le 6 et 7 juillet.  
*DW*


----------



## Bassman (22 Juin 2004)

Alanis.... j'adore

Moi mon coeur se promene entre 3 styles principalement : 
Heavy metal : 
Metallica, Iron maiden, pantera, Slayer, Sonata Arctica, Angra, Helloween, Surface Underground,....

Rock alternatif / indian:
Alanis, K's choice

Et la musique celtique.


----------



## squarepusher (28 Juin 2004)

Moi en attendant la wwdc j'écoute Drexciya- Hydro Theory 
  et vous ??


----------



## guytantakul (28 Juin 2004)

Moi, j'aime bien le crossover techno et hard-rock (qu'on a nommé big beat il y a 3 ans).
Enfin, avec le break-beat, c'est mes trucs préférés à moi (j'en fais aussi pour mes tites oreilles, mais assez rarement... j'ai même fait un set live sous rebirth dans un club-concert avec l'ibook palourde de ma fille et une boite à faders peavey pc1600)


----------



## molgow (7 Juillet 2004)

Hier soir je suis allé écouter Les Amis d'Ta Femme, un groupe français. Ils étaient vraiment excellents sur scène (plus pour leurs paroles que leur musique)

http://www.lesamisdtafemme.com/


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de m'offrir ce DVD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ha sonic toujours ses belles jaguars


----------



## Dedalus (7 Juillet 2004)

l'Histoire de la nativité de heinrich Schutz mais pas sur mon mac


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> l'Histoire de la nativité de heinrich Schutz mais pas sur mon mac


----------



## evergreen (8 Juillet 2004)

bon ben tant que j'y suis je vais vous faire ma petite liste!!

PLACEBO (completement accro, je n'arrive plus a m'en defaire   vais les voir a brest yeap!)
smashing pumpkins...m'ont fait decouvrir le rock  :love: 
alanis morissette (son album little... seulement, le reste je connais pas mais celui là jl'adore)
noir desir
nirvana
et là je decouvre: les pixies...bone machine>>waouh la claque!!! :casse:    et aussi the kills>>je vous conseille!!(en plus ils vont faire la premiere partie de placebo...si c'est pas merveilleux ça!)
tex la homa (en general personne connait... 
et entre autres: skin, pj harvey (top classes les 2!) 

bref vous aurez compris ce que j'aime!! et aussi c'est pas trop mon genre d'habitude mais j'ai craqué sur l'album et la voix de Ms. Dynamite!!!

bref si un de ces noms ne vous dit rien>>>courez chez un disquaire lol, ou cliquez ou il faut avec votre souris  

nan nan je ne suis pas proselyte...pas vrai!!

every sky is blue but not for me and you
every sky is grey dreams of yesterday

(ca manque d'un smiley *ptite note de musique* ici


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Juillet 2004)

Très bons choix Evergreen...

J'aime bcp le rock aussi, sinon pour le moment c'est du easy listening avec le dernier album de Dido qui tourne dans iTunes... pour décompresser de la rude journée


----------



## Fulvio (8 Juillet 2004)

J'en profite pour revenir sur mon dernier coup de coeur : Renaud Papillon Paravel. A découvrir absolument.


----------



## tatouille (8 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> J'en profite pour revenir sur mon dernier coup de coeur : Renaud Papillon Paravel. A découvrir absolument.



Bravo rien que pour le site c'est beau 

    

sinon ca

http://www.didiersuper.com/

http://www.didiersuper.com/medias/video/clip256.wmv


----------



## evergreen (8 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Très bons choix Evergreen...
> 
> J'aime bcp le rock aussi, sinon pour le moment c'est du easy listening avec le dernier album de Dido qui tourne dans iTunes... pour décompresser de la rude journée



yes!!!  

bon moi j'aime plus trop dido, j'ai revendu son album pour m'acheter un maxi de placebo éhé en fait elle me fut utile lol :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Juillet 2004)

Certes... mais je n'écoute pas que Dido, j'aime bcp de choses en fait... 

Faithless, Garbage, Radiohead, Björk, Portishead, Hooverphonic, Foo Fighters, Chicks on Speed, David Bowie, Brigitte Fontaine, Dave Clarke, Cassius, et bcp d'autres...


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

Je carbure a l'EP de Sarah Bettens (chanteuse de K'S Choice) en ce moment. Avec une alternance pour le dernier Metallica :love:


----------



## molgow (9 Juillet 2004)

Hier soir, je suis allé voir Martina Topley-Bird. Sa voix est véritablement incroyable! Le guitariste, les 2 choristes et surtout le joueur d'harmonica étaient eux aussi excellent!


----------



## tatouille (9 Juillet 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Hier soir, je suis allé voir Martina Topley-Bird. Sa voix est véritablement incroyable! Le guitariste, les 2 choristes et surtout le joueur d'harmonica étaient eux aussi excellent!



si tu es sensible aux voix claires

http://www.savinayannatou.com/eng/


----------



## molgow (9 Juillet 2004)

En fait, pas tellement, mais il s'est avéré que j'ai eu l'occasion d'avoir une invit de dernière minute au concert, et ça m'a plu, même si ce n'est pas le style de musique que j'apprécie en général (je suis plutôt rock punk ).


----------



## tatouille (9 Juillet 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> En fait, pas tellement, mais il s'est avéré que j'ai eu l'occasion d'avoir une invit de dernière minute au concert, et ça m'a plu, même si ce n'est pas le style de musique que j'apprécie en général (je suis plutôt rock punk ).



ho j'ecoute aussi des trucs un peu strong mais ca fait du bien d'ecouter
et de découvrir d'autres musiques

dailleurs je vous conseille à tous c'est tres touchant une voix comme celle la


----------



## Fulvio (9 Juillet 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> En fait, pas tellement, mais il s'est avéré que j'ai eu l'occasion d'avoir une invit de dernière minute au concert, et ça m'a plu, même si ce n'est pas le style de musique que j'apprécie en général (je suis plutôt rock punk ).


 J'ai pas pris le soin d'écouter l'album de Martina Topley-Bird, mais ce que j'en ai entendu m'a un peu déçu. Un peu lisse, trop dans la veine Morcheeba/Hooverphonic, ce qui n'est pas dégueu, mais bon, on a bien assez à faire dans le style trip-hop-variété. A mon sens, le meilleur de Martina Topley-Bird se trouve sur les premiers albums de Tricky (son ex-compagnon) ou David Holmes (l'excellent album Bow Down to the Exit Sign, l'un des chef-d'oeuvre les plus cachés et le plus injustement méconnu de la décennie en cours, avec aussi John Spencer et Bobbie Gillepsie. Tiens, il faudra d'aillleurs que je le ré-écoute et prenne le temps de vous en parler en détail, de ce formidable skeud)


----------



## yvos (12 Juillet 2004)

ce week end, j'ai exhumé ça de ma cdthèque, histoire de me décrasser les oreilles:






un mix mortel de chez Warp (Autecre, Aphex twin, squarepusher...)


----------



## dude (12 Juillet 2004)

En ce moment j'écoute Grand Funk Railroad (the 1971 tour et "on time") et aussi Dirty Americans (découvert en première partie de iggy pop :bebe: samedi dernier)


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juillet 2004)

En ce moment, j'écoute BHASS Project.
 Soit les BURNING HEADS associés à ALIF SOUND SYSTEM.
Ce qui donne une batterie se mélangeant aux rythmes numériques et des guitares se superposant à des scratches.
Bref le rap/jungle/ragga d'ALIF fusionnant avec le punk-rock des BURNING.


----------



## squarepusher (12 Juillet 2004)

moi je suis en ce moment dans une période que je qualifierai de detroyenne ( model 500, drexciya , etc etc )
 que du bonheur !!!


----------



## ficelle (12 Juillet 2004)

RARE GROOVEREGGAE02 by NOVA

le volume 1 etait deja grand, mais là...  :rateau:


----------



## Fulvio (12 Juillet 2004)

En ce moment en heavy-rotation :






Nouvelle Vague, New-Wave, Bossa Nova : 3 expressions, 3 langues différentes, un seul et même sens. Nouvelle Vague reprends donc une douzaine de standard New Wave en version Bossa Nova : entre autre du Joy division, du Cure, du Depeche Mode, du XTC, du Public Image plus quelques autres groupes pas vraiment New Wave, mais assimilables : The Clash, the Specials, Dead Kennedys... Et c'est spendide ! Est-ce que ça tient aux originaux (que je suis loin de tous connaître), au talent des instigateurs du projet (entre autre Marc Colin, un ponte de l'Electronica française) ou au rythmes chaloupés do Brazil et aux 6 voix féminines sensuelles qui s'alternent sur ce disque ?

Si chaque morceau vaut à lui seul le détour, mentions spéciales à This is not a love song (PIL), Marian (Sister of Mercy), Making plan for Nigel (XTC) et Just Can't get enough (Depeche Mode - et dieu sait à quel point je déteste l'originale !)

Du coup, je soupçonne un amateur de Bossa Nova de someiller en moi. Que faire lors de ma prochaine visite à la Fnac ? Acheter du Dead Kennedys et du Sister of Mercy, ou du Joao Gilberto et du Badenpauwel ?


----------



## squarepusher (12 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ce week end, j'ai exhumé ça de ma cdthèque, histoire de me décrasser les oreilles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ventolin dans ce mix c'est sur ca doit être mortel!!
 autechre-rotar j'en ai les larmes au yeux


----------



## ederntal (12 Juillet 2004)

evergreen a dit:
			
		

> bon ben tant que j'y suis je vais vous faire ma petite liste!!
> 
> PLACEBO (completement accro, je n'arrive plus a m'en defaire   vais les voir a brest yeap!)



Je vais aussi les voir a brest lundi prochain...
Ce sera mon 4e concert de placebo après les vieilles charrues, nantes, bercy (du dvd) et là : brest...  :rateau:


----------



## purestyle (13 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment en heavy-rotation :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tiens, Marc Colin, c'est quand il veut une suite à Suburbia


----------



## molgow (13 Juillet 2004)

Je suis allé voir Archive en concert hier soir, c'était assez sympa, même si un poil trop mou parfois à mon goût. Au même concert, il y avait Mono, un groupe japonais qui faisait du "bruit" électronique avec 3 guitares électriques... autant dire que ces derniers m'ont deçu.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

actuellement p'tite crise folk celte :love: et entre autre un super groupe suisse qui interprète des pièces bretonnes, irlandaises, etc. 

j'vous présente le groupe :







 :love:

_clique sur la photo pour découvrir leur site qui n'est malheureusement qu'en allemand pour le moment _ 


j'aurais aimé vous en faire écouter un morceau via mon site "mac" mais j'ne sais pas comment faire  simplement, 

wala 
@+


----------



## ficelle (13 Juillet 2004)

si il y en a qui vont a Montreux vendredi, je leur recommande vivement Michael Franti & Spearhead.
ambiance hiphop/funky/soul garantie


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juillet 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> En fait, pas tellement, mais il s'est avéré que j'ai eu l'occasion d'avoir une invit de dernière minute au concert, et ça m'a plu, même si ce n'est pas le style de musique que j'apprécie en général (je suis plutôt rock punk ).



Tiens ca me fait penser qu'il y a quelques semaines je suis allé voir Susheela Raman en concert. Normalement c'est pas trop mon genre non plus mais bon, 'faut bien faire des concessions parfois... Eh ben c'etait pas mal du tout! Concert vraiment sympa.

En plus elle est jolie







 :love:


----------



## molgow (13 Juillet 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> si il y en a qui vont a Montreux vendredi, je leur recommande vivement Michael Franti & Spearhead.
> ambiance hiphop/funky/soul garantie



y a surtout Dido et Pheonix vendredi à l'auditorium Stravinski  ***

*** PS pour jpmiss: j'ai pas dit que j'aimais ça.. mais c'est nettement plus connu


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2004)

En ce moment, soul center 1, 2, 3, vladislav delay, le dernier thomas brinkamnn


----------



## dude (13 Juillet 2004)

Booooooooornnnnnnnnnnn to be wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilddddd :bebe:


----------



## ficelle (13 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment en heavy-rotation :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je viens d'entendre le "gun's of Brixton" en radio.. jolie voix, très velouté. 
j'vais peut être faire un petit tour à la fnac, oim.
pas serieu, j'y etais deja hier !  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je viens d'entendre le "gun's of Brixton" en radio.. jolie voix, très velouté.
> j'vais peut être faire un petit tour à la fnac, oim.
> pas serieu, j'y etais deja hier !  :rateau:



Hier soir j'ai entendu tout Joy Division repris en Bossa Nova, aïe


----------



## elektroseb (13 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hier soir j'ai entendu tout Joy Division repris en Bossa Nova, aïe



houlala, oui, j'ai déjà entendu quelques morceaux de Joy en bossa :sleep: je crois que c'était il y a déjà un moment dans Tracks sur Arte, Ian Curtis doit se retourner dans sa tombe  :mouais: 
Par contre, j'ai entendu des reprises façon folklore celte-breton, c'était pas trop mal, mais je ne me souviens plus du nom  :rose:


----------



## Fulvio (13 Juillet 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> houlala, oui, j'ai déjà entendu quelques morceaux de Joy en bossa :sleep: , Ian Curtis doit se retourner dans sa tombe  :mouais:


 Moi, c'est les versions originales de Joy qui me donne envie de retourner dans ma tombe (enfin, d'y aller tout court, puisque je n'en suis jamais sorti, puisque je n'y suis jamais allé - dans ma tombe, vous me suivez ? Non, je veux dire "suivez-vous ce que je dis ?" pas "suivez-moi dans ma tombe", tsss, vous le faites exprès ou quoi ?). Pour être honnête, j'ai jamais écouté un disque de JD en entier qu'une seule fois, et j'ai préféré ne pas recommencer (Closer, acheté-écouté-rangé-oublié). Je comprends pourquoi Ian Curtis s'est pendu. Je comprends moins qu'il ait voulu qu'on fasse comme lui. Par contre, j'aime assez New Order.

 Pour en revenir à Nouvelle Vague, il s'ouvre effectivment sur "Love will tear us apart" et cette version ne donne pas envie de se tailler les veines 

  Rhâ, fl*te, plus de batteries dans l'iPod, en plein milieu de Marian (la reprise des Sisters of Mercy).


----------



## elektroseb (13 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi, c'est les versions originales de Joy qui me donne envie de retourner dans ma tombe (...) Par contre, j'aime assez New Order.



Ah, les gouts et les couleurs...   
New Order ont de trés bons morceaux, mais j'ai franchementr plus de mal avec leurs morceaux récents...

Pour les inconditionnels de Joy, j'ai un live (aïe aïe aïe!!) à Amsterdam (17 morceaux), mais là, faut vraiment être fan pour l'écouter, Ian Curtis chante encore plus faux que d'habitude, les musiciens sont trop def' pour réussir à enchainer correctement 2 accords, et le son... ben c'est du joy, mais en live, je vous laisse imaginer la qualité


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juillet 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Pour les inconditionnels de Joy, j'ai un live (aïe aïe aïe!!) à Amsterdam (17 morceaux)



Sinon, un live aux "bains douches" existe également avec un bon son.

Pour couvrir l'affreux bruit des avions militaires ce matin :






_Merci à jpmiss _  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juillet 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> _Merci à jpmiss _  :love:



C'est de bonne guerre...


----------



## purestyle (15 Juillet 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Ah, les gouts et les couleurs...
> New Order ont de trés bons morceaux, mais j'ai franchementr plus de mal avec leurs morceaux récents...
> 
> Pour les inconditionnels de Joy, j'ai un live (aïe aïe aïe!!) à Amsterdam (17 morceaux), mais là, faut vraiment être fan pour l'écouter, Ian Curtis chante encore plus faux que d'habitude, les musiciens sont trop def' pour réussir à enchainer correctement 2 accords, et le son... ben c'est du joy, mais en live, je vous laisse imaginer la qualité


Tiens moi j'ai la VHS Here Are The Young Men, un truc acheté une folie à l'époque en import, une qualité de daube !

Vous n'avez pas vu 24 Hour Party People sur l'histoire de la Factory ?


----------



## elektroseb (15 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'avez pas vu 24 Hour Party People sur l'histoire de la Factory ?



ah non, c'est vrai, je ne l'ai pas vu, il va falloir que j'y pense


----------



## KARL40 (15 Juillet 2004)

Je reprends ce que j'avais écrit à l'époque ...

KARL40
16/06/2003, 19h36


Je suis allé voir 24H Party People (la "bio" de Tony Wilson et de la "Factory").

Intéressant (on y voit une copie assez réelle de JOY DIVISION, NEW ORDER, les HAPPY MONDAYS, la fameuse HACIENDA à "Madchester" ...). Du sommet à la déchéance de la Factory.
Quelques scènes excellentes (la tournée des HAPPY MONDAYS ; Pendant que Ian Curtis fait une crise Peter Hook vient lui piquer une clope ...).
Joli documentaire sur une époque.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Tiens moi j'ai la VHS Here Are The Young Men, un truc acheté une folie à l'époque en import, une qualité de daube !




J'avais acheté cette video a ma copine de l'époque. Elle en a été ravie...


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Juillet 2004)

Pour en revenir au topic du thread  mes derniers CDs en date sont Dido "life for rent" - Placebo "Protège-moi" - Faithless "No Roots" - Moloko "Statues"... Que de la bonne musique


----------



## Fulvio (15 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir au topic du thread  mes derniers CDs en date sont Dido "life for rent" - Placebo "Protège-moi" - Faithless "No Roots" - Moloko "Statues"... Que de la bonne musique


 Oh non, pas "Protège-moi" ! Outre le fait que Placebo commence à me courir sur le haricot (mais pour le coup, je veux bien admettre que c'est le reflexe débile de l'indé qui ne tolère pas le succès -- encore que...), je trouve ce texte totalement insupportable, tellement il est navrant et si peu musical. J'ai été attéré d'apprendre que c'était une traduction de Virginie Despentes, pourtant douée en prose, d'habitude. Mais là, vraiment, c'est mauvais...

 Voilà, j'aurais pu m'abstenir de dire du mal de quelques choses de populaire et d'apprécié par des gens très bien, j'aurais pu éviter de les vexer, j'aurais pu ne pas rompre la douce harmonie de ce thread où l'on ne cite que des choses formidables, mais non, il fallait que je le dise, j'aurais été malheureux sinon :
*
 CE SINGLE DE PLACEBO, C'EST DE LA *(aïe, non, pas la tête) *!!!*


----------



## yvos (15 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> *CE SINGLE DE PLACEBO, C'EST DE LA*(aïe, non, pas la tête) *!!!*


au choix:
 1. .....
2. .....
3 ....

Tout le monde il est content


----------



## yvos (15 Juillet 2004)

Yo, histoire de réveiller tout le monde...






Jump around, Jump around.....


----------



## ederntal (15 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> *
> CE SINGLE DE PLACEBO, C'EST DE LA *(aïe, non, pas la tête) *!!!*




C'est sûr que c'est vraiment (mais vraiment) pas leur meilleur chanson... Enfin en live pour le public français elle passe très bien, mais de là à sortir un single qui passe en boucle a la radio...

Moi en ce moment j'écoute Hawksley Workman (un peu), Horace Andy (beaucoup) et Sinead O'Connor (à la folie).

Quelqu'un sais si Texas en concert ça vaut le coup ?!


----------



## touba (15 Juillet 2004)

je trouve le son de *Trick me *(le titre) de _*Kelys*_ (la chanteuse) excellent...

ouais !


----------



## ficelle (15 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Yo, histoire de réveiller tout le monde...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tiens, prend ça ...






a deeper shade of soul....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juillet 2004)

Tiens Tatouille, 'tite question : tu les encode avec quoi tes mps ?  :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je viens d'entendre le "gun's of Brixton" en radio.. jolie voix, très velouté.
> j'vais peut être faire un petit tour à la fnac, oim.
> pas serieu, j'y etais deja hier ! :rateau:


La claque ! Sublime cette reprise


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> tiens, prend ça ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good grief !!

Tiens hier sur Traffic (émission plutôt sympa, contrairement à ce que certains peuvent dire) il y avait Jamie Cullum et sa reprise d'Hendrix : du bonheur !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est le mec sur la photo, pour ceux qui ne connaîtraient pas.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

Y a du monde à Montreux en ce moment ?


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Juillet 2004)

mwa j'écoute du rock (du vrai)
quelque groupe que j'aime bien :
-téléphone
-the police
-the strokes
-the pixies
-superbus
-kinito
-...


j'ecoute aussi des truc du genre Tryo, Massilia Sound System...

et des sketches....


----------



## yvos (16 Juillet 2004)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> mwa j'écoute du rock (du vrai)
> :
> -téléphone
> j'ecoute aussi d des sketches....


 téléphone, c'est pas un sketche?  ok, je sors...


----------



## elektroseb (16 Juillet 2004)

Pour ceux que ça interesse, voici une liste incomplète de mes CD (faire un click droit (ou ctrl-click) sur le lien et choisir "telecharger le lien sur le disque"):

Ma liste (s'ouvre avec applework)

Pour les LP, faudra que j'y pense un de ces jours


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

actuellement j'écoute les oiseaux perchés sur le toit (hirondelles, moineaux, merles, etc.)  

c'est très chouette !   :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> actuellement j'écoute les oiseaux perchés sur le toit (hirondelles, moineaux, merles, etc.)
> 
> c'est très chouette !   :love:



 :love: Bisous toi ! :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> je trouve le son de *Trick me *(le titre) de _*Kelys*_ (la chanteuse) excellent...
> 
> ouais !


 Me too :love: j'aime bcp... sinon les derniers sons intégrés à iTunes chez moi sont le dernier album de Faithless "No Roots" et Moloko "Statues", j'ai réussi à trouver un disque édition spéciale avec un DVD bonus des clips de Moloko, une seule chose à dire: du pur bonheur :love: 

Sinon là dans iTunes, c'est la bibliothèque et j'en suis à l'album "Beautiful" de Garbage, "Cup of coffee", ça a eu son temps mais ça se laisse toujours écouter...


----------



## kitetrip (16 Juillet 2004)

Moi j'écoute un peu de tout... j'ai découvert dès le premier album *Limp Bizkit* durant mon adolescence (hé oui, finalement, c'est pas si loin que ça ) et je continue d'écouter encore aujourd'hui... J'apprécie ce groupe non pas pour sa qualité musicale (qui ma foi, est un peu médiocre, sauf le bassiste qui a eu le prix du meilleur plus jeune bassiste il y a quelques années) mais pour son métisse métal/rap, preuve d'ouverture d'esprit... Dans le métisse musical, j'aime aussi *Ill Nino*, mélange entre métal américain et rythmes méxicains...
  Dans le même style, j'ai bien *Linkin Park*, ou encore *Puddle of Mudd*, beaucoup plus calme et plus sympathique... ou encore *Rage Against The Machine* toujours révoltés. Dans la foulée, citons aussi *Rammstein* : les Live sont du véritable spectacles (surtout les masques lances-flammes), ils ont d'ailleurs fait l'introduction du film xXx (eh oui, le concert d'anarchistes, c'étaient eux). J'aime bien aussi *Marilyn Manson*, j'adore son audace à provoquer visuellement... alors que dans la vie de tous les jours, impossible de le reconnaitre. Pour s'en convaincre, just eun petit coup d'oeil dans Bowling for Columbine.
  Enfin, un petit groupe très prometteur : *Process*, qui cherche toujours à se promouvoir... Pour preuve, de nombreux morceaux sont en libre téléchargement sur des sites de vente de musique en ligne. 


  J'aime beaucoup *Alain Souchon* (puisque je vous dis que j'écoute de tout) et son ami *Laurent Voulzi* ! Ces types là sont géniaux. Comme toujours, les bons vieux classiques que les années n'effaceront pas, comme* Brassens*, *Pink Floyd* (le dernier Live est fabuleux)... Pour continuer dans le calme, j'ai bien *Buena Vista Social Club *et plus particulièrement *Compay Segundo* : ces musiques sont extraordinaires, très loin de tout le lot !

  Pour conduire , rien ne vaut *The Corrs*, les trois soeurs et le grand frère (sans oublier le bassiste et le guitariste) m'accompagnent toujours agréablement sur les routes . Je recommande aussi le live vidéo MTV Unplugged (le CD n'a aucun interet) ! Sinon, je prends des musiques de films... comme l'excellent Gladiator ou La chute du faucon noi par *Hans Zimmer*. *John Williams* et tout son orchestre avec des oeuvres comme Star Wars ou encore Jurrasic Park (la BO, hein, pas le film ).

  Pour finir, un peu de Rap et RnB... pour le délire et la virulence des paroles, j'aime bien *DMX*, mais le must reste quand même *R. Kelly* : ses chansons m'ont tellement laissé de bons souvenirs :love:... et restent le must pour danser :rateau: ! 
 Désolé pour les amateurs de techno ou de dance : je ne suis vraiment pas dans ce monde là ... Citons quand même des groupes qui n'en rapproche (et encore, de loin) comme par exemple *Prodigy*.
  Pour tout dire, ce que je n'aime pas dans la techno, c'est l'omni-présence de boites à rythme  : rien ne vaudra une jolie voix mélodieuse ou le véritable son d'une vraie batterie ! Quelques exceptions quand même : *Don Davis* ou encore *Juno Reactor*, qui ont participés aux bandes originales de la trilogie Matrix.

  Voila voila, un petit aperçu... Voici les derniers morceux que je viens d'écouter :
  The flower of carnage - Meiko Kaji
  Borrowed Heaven - The Corrs
  Forgotten - Avril Lavigne (oui, mais une copine voulait à tout prix que je écoute ce morceaux :sleep: )
  King for a Day - Jamiroquai
  Soil - Pride


----------



## Caribou (16 Juillet 2004)

Un petit aperçu: que du bonheur


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juillet 2004)

AU cours de mon rescent voyage en Islande j'ai découvert un petit groupe sympa. 

*Singapore Sling* 






Il font une sorte de Garage-Noisy dans la lignée de Jesus And Mary Chain, Dum Dum Boys, BRMC... avec une touche de Sonic Youth...
Du bon bruit quoi   

On peu decouvrir 2 morceaux de leur premier CD et 2 de leur CD a venir en septembre sur le site de leur éditeur : Stinky Records 

Leur premier album est disponible sur amazon.fr


----------



## Macounette (17 Juillet 2004)

En ce moment, le dernier CD de Lenny Kravitz.  sinon j'écoute un peu de tout: rock, rock français (j'aime bien Merzhin que je viens de découvrir), jazz, rythm&blues, soul, funk, pop, world music, dance, techno...  mon groupe fétiche c'est U2.


----------



## yvos (17 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> AU cours de mon rescent voyage en Islande j'ai découvert un petit groupe sympa.
> 
> *Singapore Sling*
> 
> ...



Ca sonne pas mal du tout, les titres du prochain album sont assez prometteurs!


----------



## Macounette (17 Juillet 2004)

Pas mal du tout en effet.


----------



## ficelle (18 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment en heavy-rotation :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



acheté... adopté !
j'ai craqué cet'aprem, et je pense que c'est mon disque de l'été !
il était quand meme temps de le trouver !!  :rateau: 

... mention speciale au numero 5  :love:  

j'ai aussi choppé le dernier Roger Nelson, essentielement pour la bombe qu'est le n°2


----------



## squarepusher (18 Juillet 2004)

The Other People Place- Let Me Be Me-  Lifestyles Of The Laptop Cafe








 c'est un pismo ou un lombard??


----------



## dude (18 Juillet 2004)

Sans doute Cody Chessnut après, ou la BO de Full Metal Jacket


----------



## benjamin (19 Juillet 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> acheté... adopté !
> j'ai craqué cet'aprem, et je pense que c'est mon disque de l'été !
> il était quand meme temps de le trouver !!  :rateau:
> 
> ... mention speciale au numero 5  :love:



Dans le genre, la reprise de Guns of Brixton qui précède n'est pas mauvaise non plus


----------



## Grug (19 Juillet 2004)

mmmh Count Basie le matin, c'est bien :love:


----------



## ficelle (19 Juillet 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Dans le genre, la reprise de Guns of Brixton qui précède n'est pas mauvaise non plus



j'en parlais sur la page précédente


----------



## benjamin (19 Juillet 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> j'en parlais sur la page précédente



Ah vi  Sauf que moi, je ne l'ai pas entendue d'abord à la radio, donc je regrette encore moins cette emplette


----------



## Fulvio (19 Juillet 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ah vi  Sauf que moi, je ne l'ai pas entendue d'abord à la radio, donc je regrette encore moins cette emplette


 Eh bien, je ne suis pas mécontent d'avoir parlé de cette Nouvelle Vague, alors


----------



## benjamin (19 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien, je ne suis pas mécontent d'avoir parlé de cette Nouvelle Vague, alors



En plus, j'appréciais déjà auparavant la petite Camille, interprète de quelques titres de l'album dont la fameuse reprise des Clash, donc tout va bien.


----------



## alèm (19 Juillet 2004)

moi, j ecoute "42nd St" et "Yesterday Is Here" par les Moonlighters vu en concert au Cafe Barbes a Brook;yn, tres biench !!


----------



## benjamin (19 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> moi, j ecoute "42nd St" et "Yesterday Is Here" par les Moonlighters vu en concert au Cafe Barbes a Brook;yn, tres biench !!



Parti comme t'es, en deux semaines, tu vas emmagasiner assez de sujets de discussions et de références trop tendances pour tenir une conversation pendant dix ans


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> moi, j ecoute "42nd St" et "Yesterday Is Here" par les Moonlighters vu en concert au Cafe Barbes a Brook;yn, tres biench !!


 Frimeur va!  :love:


----------



## alèm (19 Juillet 2004)

attends que je te donne une fessee toi ! :love:


----------



## ficelle (19 Juillet 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> En plus, j'appréciais déjà auparavant la petite Camille, interprète de quelques titres de l'album dont la fameuse reprise des Clash, donc tout va bien.



ah oui... et tu peux nous en dire un peu plus sur cette petite Camille    :love:


----------



## molgow (19 Juillet 2004)

Moi je sais ce qu'écoute Bébert en ce moment


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> attends que je te donne une fessee toi ! :love:


 Oh wi, vas-y! frappe donc! :love: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## purestyle (20 Juillet 2004)

En ce moment une crise grave de régression :

Irene cara : What A Feeling
Donna Summer : She Works Hard For The Money
Surface : Falling In Love
Michael Sembello : Maniac
ABC : Millionaire
Human League : Fascination
Malcom McLaren : Buffalo Gals


----------



## Jeffouille (20 Juillet 2004)

Du vieux mais du bon :
- Deep purple
- Les 1ers U2
- Earth Wind and Fire
- Supertramp
- Simple Minds
...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Moi je sais ce qu'écoute Bébert en ce moment


 Mouarffff!!!!


----------



## Gotzilla (20 Juillet 2004)

Radiohead, Rammstein, -M-, Slayer, Slipknot, Stupeflip, Electric six, Pink Floyd, Daft Punk, Elvis, Autechre, AC/DC, Jimmy Hendrix, Albin de la Simone, Mathieu Boogaerts et puis beaucoup d'autres ...


----------



## biloune51 (20 Juillet 2004)

Ben ouais, Eliott Smith, c'était la pop héritée des beatles mais complètement réapropriée en même temps.  C'était, parceque le pauvre bougre s'est suicidé en octobre.   Quel gâchis ! Il était persuadé de pas avoir de talent, pis sa major venait de le virer....   Voyez le genre ! Un grand talent donc, mais méconnu...  :sick:


----------



## ApyCop1 (20 Juillet 2004)

J'ai le  1000émé!!!!!! j'ai gagné un Ipod non???!! hein      maj------>merde, grillé   re-maj--->bah si, chuis la 1000éme reponse, plus le premier post (je sais ca interesse personne, mais c'est la premiere fois que je fait un 1000éme et ca m'éclate!!..........bon ok, je --->[ ] :rateau: 

Bon moa, Eric Truffaz, Morcheeba, Zero7, Yoko Kano, Yuki Kjiura, Emiko Shiratori, The pillows.....et oulah, plein, mais bcp de triphop, de la jmusic (et non de la jpop), du jazz, le ratpack, le ska, les Marcels (et son orchestre)......


----------



## purestyle (25 Juillet 2004)

en ce moment une vrai tuerie : Soulwax "NY Excuse" (white label only)


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment une vrai tuerie : Soulwax "NY Excuse" (white label only)



Moi dans le style "je tripe sur le fait d'écouter des trucs inconnus" en ce moment, présentement, tout de suite là, outre le fait que je me tripote, j'écoute Derek Truck's Band... et là on entre au firmament de la slide... pas pour les fiottes... du caviar qu'on vous dit !!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2004)

Eagles of death Metal
 Ruins

 pour commencer.


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Juillet 2004)

White Stripes - Elephant - "Ball & Biscuit"


----------



## FabFil (26 Juillet 2004)

yes


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi dans le style "je tripe sur le fait d'écouter des trucs inconnus" en ce moment, présentement, tout de suite là, outre le fait que je me tripote, j'écoute Derek Truck's Band... et là on entre au firmament de la slide... pas pour les fiottes... du caviar qu'on vous dit !!!



Wouais du pur sonny de retour! Ca va abraser!    

Bon mais si non moi aussi j'aime bien Soulwax...


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2004)

FabFil a dit:
			
		

> yes



'vont pas passer la canicule tant attendue eux...


----------



## purestyle (27 Juillet 2004)

FabFil a dit:
			
		

> yes



Tiens y'a monsieur Burns des Simpson


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Juillet 2004)

Limp Bizkit - "Mission: Impossible 2 Main Theme"


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2004)

the doors, des le reveil !


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Tiens y'a monsieur Burns des Simpson


  

y'a barney aussi


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

ce matin pour essayer de demarrer de bonne humeur : les fatals picards


----------



## gootch (27 Juillet 2004)

Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton !!!!!!!!!!!! 

c'est pas du flood, c'est juste pour que tout le monde y comprenne en meme temps que j'aime bien Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton Eric Clapton !!!!!


----------



## piro (27 Juillet 2004)

ce matin les berthelouzes 

ca fait du bien dans le metro bondé


----------



## zed (27 Juillet 2004)

Pixies, le dernier groupe de rock ayant réellement existé...


----------



## yvos (27 Juillet 2004)

zed a dit:
			
		

> Pixies, le dernier groupe de rock ayant réellement existé...


ouah l'autre hé, et maintenant ils sont réduits comme tous les groupes de rocks à faire des tournées en reformation histoire d'arrondir les fins de mois...un groupe de rock digne de ce nom qui fait des exclu itms???   ça sent le redressement financier tout ça.


----------



## yvos (27 Juillet 2004)

bon à moi, ce matin, ping pong, de Antipop Consortium, 







(à ce sujet, profitez en pour aller faire un tour sur www.bleep.com  ...le catalogue s'étoffe, et Ninja Tunes + fcom se sont ralliés à warp........l'itms pourra toujours attendre)


----------



## zed (27 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ouah l'autre hé, et maintenant ils sont réduits comme tous les groupes de rocks à faire des tournées en reformation histoire d'arrondir les fins de mois...un groupe de rock digne de ce nom qui fait des exclu itms???  ça sent le redressement financier tout ça.


Rendons à césar ce qui est à césar, des groupes comme placebo nirvana se sont goinfré sur les pixies, il est temps que Frank Black remette les pendules à l'heure et se goinfre à son tour (bien qu'il devrait faire attention à sa ligne).

Ceci dit leur deux concerts au zénith ont permis à tous le monde de voir qu'il ne trichaient pas ou ne se foutaient pas de la gueule du public.

Comme quoi on peut faire du fric en restant honnete


----------



## yvos (27 Juillet 2004)

zed a dit:
			
		

> Rendons à césar ce qui est à césar, des groupes comme placebo nirvana se sont goinfré sur les pixies, il est temps que Frank Black remette les pendules à l'heure et se goinfre à son tour (bien qu'il devrait faire attention à sa ligne).
> 
> Ceci dit leur deux concerts au zénith ont permis à tous le monde de voir qu'il ne trichaient pas ou ne se foutaient pas de la gueule du public.
> 
> Comme quoi on peut faire du fric en restant honnete


c'est marrant, parce qu'avec les pixies, on nous fait toujours le coup du vrai groupe de rock spolié par d'autres...à ce jeu là, il ne restera pas vraiment bcp de groupes originaux, et pas les pixies...(attention, je suis un grand fan dex pixies, mais bon, la page été tournée à partir de bossanova..) 

Je suis pas allé au zenith, mais ce que j'en ai entendu, c'est que c'était du réchauffé pour fans acquis à leur "cause" (je suis aigri parce que je pouvais pas y aller  )


----------



## MrStone (27 Juillet 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> the doors, *des le reveil !*



I woke up this mornin'
And I got myself a beer 

  :love:


----------



## zed (27 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant, parce qu'avec les pixies, on nous fait toujours le coup du vrai groupe de rock spolié par d'autres...à ce jeu là, il ne restera pas vraiment bcp de groupes originaux, et pas les pixies...(attention, je suis un grand fan dex pixies, mais bon, la page été tournée à partir de bossanova..)
> 
> Je suis pas allé au zenith, mais ce que j'en ai entendu, c'est que c'était du réchauffé pour fans acquis à leur "cause" (je suis aigri parce que je pouvais pas y aller  )


 
Mouais... c'était juste une provocation gratuite envers les fans de placebo en fait....


Qu'ils se reforment pour le fric ou pour un filet garni, je m'en fiche un peu je dois dire...

Je suis allé les voir au zénith en 91 puis en 2004, j'ai l'impression que le temps s'est arrété.

C'était bon.


----------



## Fulvio (27 Juillet 2004)

zed a dit:
			
		

> Mouais... c'était juste une provocation gratuite envers les fans de placebo en fait....
> 
> 
> Qu'ils se reforment pour le fric ou pour un filet garni, je m'en fiche un peu je dois dire...
> ...


 
 A ce sujet...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2004)

je les ai vu au zénith et aux eurocks.

 le zénith c'était énorme. Une grosse claque dans la fosse. C'était bon. Mais c'est vrai que j'étais acquis, parce que je les ai tellement chantées que je ne pouvais qu'être content de les entendre sur scène. 

 j'ai eu des retours de la première partie des redhot, où apparemment c'était mauvais, notamment parce que le public était pas du tout réceptif.

 Aus Eurocks, c'était bon aussi, mais le public était moins fan (public de festival oblige), donc c'étiat un peu le bordel aux premiers rangs, mais bon c'était quand même bien sympa. Ils ont fait un nimrod son au tempo divisé par 2 pour la reprise. En fait ils donnaient l'impression de se marrer sur scene. Un peu trop ptêt. A coté du concert de franck black que j'avais vu l'année dernière qui était ultra pro et magique, là on avait un peu l'impression de voir une bande de vieux potes qui jamment. Mais quels vieux potes.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juillet 2004)

Là, juste pour moi tout seul: Emilie Simon, _Flowers_... :love:    :love:


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là, juste pour moi tout seul: Emilie Simon, _Flowers_... :love:  :love:


au moins, elle, elle pense à offrir des fleurs à son mec!


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2004)

Foo Fighters "Learn To Fly"


----------



## KARL40 (29 Juillet 2004)

The RUTS => Babylon's burning


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2004)

tiens v'la l'pénible !


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Juillet 2004)

Daft Punk - Discovery - "Aerodynamic"


----------



## KARL40 (29 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> tiens v'la l'pénible !



C'est tout ? le bannissement t'as "couille mollisé" ?  :rateau: 

Sinon, là c'est Matxinatu Vals-A	par NEGU GORRIAK


----------



## KARL40 (29 Juillet 2004)

Quelque chose de plus pop pour terminer ... XTC


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

ce matin pour commencer cette flamboyante journée, James Hardway, un bijour de drum'n bass légèrement jazzy


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2004)

là, à l'instant korn, après infectious grooves, et avant rabi abou kalil, django reinhardt, et rob zombie.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout ? le bannissement t'as "couille mollisé" ? :rateau:
> 
> Sinon, là c'est Matxinatu Vals-A    par NEGU GORRIAK


Pas été banni depuis un an (la journée n'est pas finie... )

Apparement on ne bannit pas les gens qui s'en "prennent" à toi..

Va savoir..


----------



## KARL40 (29 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas été banni depuis un an (la journée n'est pas finie... )


Exact, tu n'as pas encore fini ta "tournée des threads" !  



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Apparement on ne bannit pas les gens qui s'en "prennent" à toi..
> Va savoir..


Non ! Trop dur ! :rateau: Pour la peine, je vais rentrer avec un petit CONFLICT entre les oreilles ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2004)

ZZ TOP à donf !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2004)

Bien voilà une réaction humaine...


----------



## Foguenne (29 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas été banni depuis un an (la journée n'est pas finie... )
> 
> Apparement on ne bannit pas les gens qui s'en "prennent" à toi..
> 
> Va savoir..



Sisi, tu as été bannis un jour mais j'ai attendu que tu partes en vacances.  

(la scène a même été filmée.  )


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2004)

Même pas aperçu...

J'ai du être banni pour une connerie, les vraies raison passent inaperçues en général...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2004)

Au fait...

Tu la ramènes trop.

Beaucoup trop.

Pas les moyens.


----------



## Foguenne (29 Juillet 2004)

Vas-y, frappes-moi, plus fort.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2004)

Impossible...

Hélas...

Mais ton acharnement de justicier au rabais peut provoquer le même genre de réflexions.


----------



## Foguenne (29 Juillet 2004)

tu es décidément pitoyable.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2004)

Oui, mais tout le monde te le dira...

Et pourtant...toujours là...

A cracher, re-cracher...

(tu remarqueras l'absence de smiley...)


----------



## Foguenne (29 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant...toujours là...



Evidement, tu es quelqu'un de  rassurant pour les forums.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2004)

Je trouve aussi...


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2004)

alors, nous disions donc, pour se détendre, l'été dans la bonne humeur un peu de variété italienne : Pino Danielle. :love: 

c'est l'été non ?


----------



## Stram (30 Juillet 2004)

Ben moi, la seule chose que j'ai a dire c'est:

RESISTE! PROUVE QUE TU EXISTES!

(heu...dsl...c la chaleur...sa me fait toujours cet effet la....)


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Juillet 2004)

Moloko - Statues - "Familiar Feeling"


----------



## piro (30 Juillet 2004)

jefferson airplane -white rabbit

un classique :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2004)

Lenny Cravitz: un cadeau  :love:


----------



## derennes (31 Juillet 2004)

moi ,richard wagner,parsifal ,dans la version de karajan.
la plus belle des chose qui ai pénétré dans mes oreilles de toute l'histoire de ma mémoire!


----------



## elektroseb (31 Juillet 2004)

John Foxx "underpass"


----------



## Le Gognol (31 Juillet 2004)

'+


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2004)

Metallica : Fuel version avec le symphonique de San Francisco


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Diana Krall.


----------



## krystof (4 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Lenny Cravitz: un cadeau  :love:



Tu t'es fais avoir. Certainement une contrefaçon. Le vrai s'écrit "Kravitz"


----------



## elektroseb (4 Août 2004)

Une oeuvre peu connue mais au combien indispensable:

Raphaël Mezrahi: Les carottes ça a des poils

aller, tous en coeur:

 Les carottes ça a des poils, 
 Les radis ça a des poils, 
 Les betteraves des longs comme ça, 
 Les tomates ça n'en a pas.


----------



## ficelle (4 Août 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout ? le bannissement t'as "couille mollisé" ?  :rateau:
> 
> Sinon, là c'est Matxinatu Vals-A	par NEGU GORRIAK



tiens, tu me donnes envie de me faire un p'tit Kortatu... je sens que les collègues vont apprécier


----------



## Piewhy (4 Août 2004)

Scissor Sisters - Confortably Numb (tiga remix)


----------



## Eric Blair (4 Août 2004)

*Mell*  (Pour en savoir plus cliquez ici)


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Août 2004)

ma top compil eigties (plus de 1000 titres de 1974 à 1990)

C'est top. je groove sur le disco et je balance les bras comme un ane sur la new wave


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (4 Août 2004)

j'adore la techno 
laurent wolf benni benassi ,enfin bref toute la techno en generale meme la makina
j'aime tou en faite 
mais ce que je prefere c'est ecouter ma music sur itune ou meme de telecharger de la sic sur itune music stor .
j'adore cette question @+


----------



## minime (4 Août 2004)

Moi ces jours ci j'écoute Jean-Louis Aubert. 

Quoi, c'est pas J-L Aubert ? 

Ouais bon, je me disais aussi, le disque était trop bien.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2004)

Je sais pas pour le film (qui est une sombre daube parait'il) mais la BO des Little Rabbits est bien sympa.






 Et pis comme ca je peux meme dire que j'ai un disque de Vanessa Paradis


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

En ce moment : les nains dans ma tête


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment : les nains dans ma tête


 Ca doit faire un beau bordel! Y sont une centaine au moins là dedans!


----------



## Piewhy (13 Août 2004)

Le best of des Doors... alala je viens de découvrir le film racontant la vie de Jim morrison et des Doors avec Val Kilmer... c'était de grands malade quand je pense que mon père avait 20ans en 1968...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

en ce moment:
















et






 :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Août 2004)

Pour le premier c'est un effort louable.

Par contre, le pauvre Jean Jacques Milteau ne devrait pas apparaitre dans un thread concernant la musique...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pour le premier c'est un effort louable.
> 
> Par contre, le pauvre Jean Jacques Milteau ne devrait pas apparaitre dans un thread concernant la musique...



en matière de "fausse note" tu sembles en effet un "expert"


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Août 2004)

Sur !!!

Ceci dit j'ai pas parlé de fausses notes, ni même de technique.

Milteau c'est pour les franchouillards, c'est le Clederman de l'harmo.

Continue donc, tu creuses ton trou, comme d'hab...(le simple fait d'oser encore me répondre prouve ta grande naïveté...)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

chez certains, l'épiderme est plus sensible que l'oreille...

" Il faut oser d'abord, doser ensuite"

... mais tout se mérite!


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Août 2004)




----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (14 Août 2004)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Ben oui quelle style de miousik vous écoutez ? vous utilisateurs de mac?  C'est toujours marrant de voir si y'a une tendance général ou non. (sur mac généralement c plutot bien différent
> 
> ...


perso la techno
!!!! de la bonn maquina 
mais tout sof du rap


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Août 2004)

re-


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

:love:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Août 2004)

Mouais...

Romane est à Django ce que serait Clapton à Robert Johnson si Clapton n'était pas Clapton.

C'est clair non ?

Enfin bon, la différence entre Romane et Django, c'est que Django c'est l'autre.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

certaines différences sont tellement évidentes qu'elles ne méritent pas la peine d'être relevées


----------



## pixelemon (14 Août 2004)

les boucles etranges/divers lives et mix de sounds system orientes hardtek ou break/du classique/portishead/banditos/autechre/aphex twin/cypress hill et pleins de coups de coeurs qui me plaisent sans chercher pourquoi.

teknival éducation de 94 à 2000... hardcoR  :love:  :love:  :love: 

mais je vous prie de croire en mes salutations les plus respectueuses


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (14 Août 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> les boucles etranges/divers lives et mix de sounds system orientes hardtek ou break/du classique/portishead/banditos/autechre/aphex twin/cypress hill et pleins de coups de coeurs qui me plaisent sans chercher pourquoi.
> 
> teknival éducation de 94 à 2000... hardcoR  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> mais je vous prie de croire en mes salutations les plus respectueuses


il est rop cool ton avatar!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (14 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> il est rop cool ton avatar!!!!!!!!!!!


vous connaissez station 17
c'est un groupe de trisomiques
trop trop bien lol


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Août 2004)

Là y a Dido "White Flag" de l'album du même nom 

Easy listening, pas trop forcer aujourd'hui  :love:


----------



## piro (14 Août 2004)

en ce moment mon album prefere


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

en cours:






et






 :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment mon album prefere


Je l'ai aussi :love: je me saoulais avec aussi tout un temps, j'ai fait mon deuil et je suis passée à autre chose :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

un excellent souvenir:






  :love:


----------



## elektroseb (14 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> vous connaissez station 17
> c'est un groupe de trisomiques
> trop trop bien lol


 Station 17 est un projet composé de membres de "vieux" groupes goth-new wave, dont un membre des sisters of mercy, qui ont recruté d'autres membres dans un hopital psychiatrique.
  C'est pas mal du tout.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

et pour la soirée...
















 :love:


----------



## Tiobiloute (14 Août 2004)

En ce moment, je suis à fond dans : 




      
Mais on ne peut pas parler des Floyds sans parler du film : 





Stop! I wanna go home, Take off this uniform and leave the show


----------



## kitetrip (14 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et pour la soirée...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 très bon !


----------



## pixelemon (14 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> il est rop cool ton avatar!!!!!!!!!!!



j'aime beaucoup les flâteries mademoiselle, merci, le tien est très mignon aussi


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Août 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> très bon !



Comme toutes les compilations...la vulgarisation à outrance...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2004)

et encore...


----------



## Bassman (15 Août 2004)

Couleurs du moment : 
- Le dernier Nightwish
- Toujours et encore Metallica
- Sarah Bettens
- Le dernier Alanis morisssette


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2004)

hier soir au barbac y avait heroin des velvet, j'hallucine à chaque fois sur la guitare de ce morceau,  comme ça traduit la chose ...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Comme toutes les compilations...la vulgarisation à outrance...


putain merci soni j'y avais pas pensé


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2004)

Miles Davis et Monk


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> putain merci soni j'y avais pas pensé



Ben manifestement certains n'y pensent pas.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2004)

:love:


----------



## yvos (15 Août 2004)




----------



## piro (15 Août 2004)

pour un petit dimanche calme


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Août 2004)

pour un dimanche moins calme


----------



## elektroseb (15 Août 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> pour un dimanche moins calme


  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHH!! Wumpscut!!
  un connaisseur!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Août 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHH!! Wumpscut!!
> un connaisseur!!



Vive la Belgique : le pays de Front 242, Suicide Commando et tous les autres groupes d'electro-indus...


----------



## elektroseb (15 Août 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Vive la Belgique : le pays de Front 242, Suicide Commando et tous les autres groupes d'electro-indus...


 Le Steeple, le Coquin, l'Electric Ballroom, etc...
 Et le festival de Dour!


----------



## Piewhy (15 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

>


 J'ai adoré a Dour cette année! bon choix


----------



## Piewhy (15 Août 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Vive la Belgique : le pays de Front 242, Suicide Commando et tous les autres groupes d'electro-indus...


  Il parait que Front 242 va faire un concert tout pres de chez moi : à Strée au alentour du 20 aout...


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Août 2004)

Là j'écoute Don MacLean, "American Pie", l'originale


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2004)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Août 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Il parait que Front 242 va faire un concert tout pres de chez moi : à Strée au alentour du 20 aout...



Sacré veinard !!!

Comme l'a dit elektose vous avez également tous ces festivals. J'écoute également Sisters of Mercy qui si je ne confonds pas avec un autre festival par chez vous (il y en a tellement) passe chaque année alors qu'ils n'ont rien produit (sauf un albulm introuvable sous un autre nom pour liquider un contrat) depuis 7 ans.

En france il y a les Eurockéennes mais c'est pas demain la veille qu'un Klinik ou Sucide Commando passera.

Cette année c'est pas possible (cause mariage) mais l'année prochaine je débarque chez toi ou elektroseb (              

)

A plus


----------



## elektroseb (16 Août 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Sacré veinard !!!
> 
> Comme l'a dit elektose vous avez également tous ces festivals. J'écoute également Sisters of Mercy qui si je ne confonds pas avec un autre festival par chez vous (il y en a tellement) passe chaque année alors qu'ils n'ont rien produit (sauf un albulm introuvable sous un autre nom pour liquider un contrat) depuis 7 ans.
> 
> ...


 Hehe, je ne suis pas en Belgique, je suis juste à la frontière, dans une petite ville de l'aisne (02), ce qui me permet d'aller régulièrement en Belgique, parcequ'ici, niveau soirées ou concerts, c'est vraiment pas le top


----------



## jpmiss (16 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

>


 Héhé


----------



## yvos (16 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Héhé


vu à paris-plage samedi soir, et je suis tombé amoureux :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)




----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Août 2004)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Août 2004)

http://www.psychedelic-music.net/pmdb/picdb/1077.jpg?lang=en&usage=gast&nt=0&new=2


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

toujours aussi présent...







 :love:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

alter ego : trancephormer, assez marrant


----------



## mercutio (17 Août 2004)

SAlut,

Pour info:
la soirée à Strée avec Front 242 c'est samedi prochain avec TRISH (une Djette Techno assez balèze) ainsi que SAIKO (Drum) et STANTON (Techno p^rogressive), 2 gars de ma région. ce sera une toute bonne soirée, malheureusement je serai à PUKKELPOP  

ATTENTION Front 242, c'est en "Sound System", càd un gars des Front qui vient mixer.

Un peu comme asian dub foundation SS à Dour, c'était pas le groupe mais un des gars du groupe qui est venu mixer quelques disques (plutôt foireux d'ailleurs).

Je ne sais pas pour les Front, j'espère que ce sera bien.


Mon dernier cd acheté est le Solid Steel Presents Amon Tobin:Recorded Live  (une vrai bombe)

<IMG height=160 alt="Solid Steel Presents Amon Tobin:Recorded Live cover>" src="http://www.ninjatune.net/packshots/big/ZENCD90.jpg" width=160 vspace=3 border=0>


----------



## Arth (20 Août 2004)

Moi j'éoute plutôt du métal genre:
Nirvana, system of a down, placebo, offspring, eths, limpbiskit, blink 182...


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Arth a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'éoute plutôt du métal genre:
> Nirvana, system of a down, placebo, offspring, eths, limpbiskit, blink 182...


  Pffffffffffffff MOUHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAH

  Pardon    

  Metal : nirvana, placebal, offspring, limpbiscuit, blonk 457   


  En ce moment j'ecoute du tango argentin : Sepultura - Against


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pffffffffffffff MOUHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
> 
> Pardon
> 
> ...




Bassman, c'est un petit jeune un peu d'indulgence. Bon c'est vrai que Placebo un groupe de métal ça troue le cul (  )


----------



## Arth (20 Août 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Bassman, c'est un petit jeune un peu d'indulgence. Bon c'est vrai que Placebo un groupe de métal ça troue le cul (  )


Personelement je préfére écouter sa plutôt que du vieu rap de ... hin?? pas vous?? :mouais: 
Pour placebo c'est plus du métal rock que de la valse...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2004)

Arth a dit:
			
		

> Pour placebo c'est plus du métal rock que de la valse...


    

 Nan rien...


----------



## elektroseb (20 Août 2004)

Arth a dit:
			
		

> Pour placebo c'est plus du métal rock que de la valse...


 Du fer blanc alors ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Août 2004)

Arth a dit:
			
		

> Personelement je préfére écouter sa plutôt que du vieu rap de ... hin?? pas vous?? :mouais:
> Pour placebo c'est plus du métal rock que de la valse...



Les gôuts et les couleurs sont dans la nature. Les égouts aussi.

Chacun écoute la musique qu'il aime : c'est un domaine de pure subjectivité.

Personnellement, je suis électro-indus-gothique à fond et ce matin j'ai réécouté les meilleurs morceaux de Joe Dassin.

Définitivement, Placebo n'est pas du métal.


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

C'est Les Beattles qui ont inventé le metal grind d'ailleurs


----------



## Arth (20 Août 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Les gôuts et les couleurs sont dans la nature. Les égouts aussi.
> 
> Chacun écoute la musique qu'il aime : c'est un domaine de pure subjectivité.
> 
> ...


 Placebo= ROCK!!!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Août 2004)

Arth a dit:
			
		

> Placebo= ROCK!!!!!



La définition d'un placebo est la suivante : 
 "Un placebo est une substance qui ne produit aucun effet sur le sujet testé"

Perso, je trouve que le nom du groupe est bien choisi!


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> La définition d'un placebo est la suivante :
> "Un placebo est une substance qui ne produit aucun effet sur le sujet testé"
> 
> Perso, je trouve que le nom du groupe est bien choisi!


 Toi je t'aime


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Août 2004)

C'est un honneur Bassman, 
Je suis également bassiste de mon état, et les derniers groupes en écoute sur iPod sont "Todos tus muertos" et "Pennywise". Est-ce du métal, du rock ou du punk? Je ne sais pas, en tout cas c'est que du bon!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Août 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> La définition d'un placebo est la suivante :
> "Un placebo est une substance qui ne produit aucun effet sur le sujet testé"
> 
> Perso, je trouve que le nom du groupe est bien choisi!



Un placebo c'est également une "substance neutre que l'on substitue à un médicament pour contrôler ou susciter les effets pyschologiques accompagnant la médication" (     )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2004)

Toute la musique que j'aimeee... elle vient de là, elle vient du blues...   

Que chacun suive son propre chemin... il suffit juste de garder les oreilles ouvertes (enfin gaffe quand même avec le métal !!...  ) et de ne jamais oublier que toi aussi tu as été djeun un jour !


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est un honneur Bassman,
> Je suis également bassiste de mon état, et les derniers groupes en écoute sur iPod sont "Todos tus muertos" et "Pennywise". Est-ce du métal, du rock ou du punk? Je ne sais pas, en tout cas c'est que du bon!


 Pfou tu choisit pas les plus simples a classifier la quand meme... Je les mettrais sans doute  dans le punk plus volontier en partie a cause de leurs constructions melodiques.

 Mais ca reste vraiment que du bon


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Que chacun suive son propre chemin... il suffit juste de garder les oreilles ouvertes (enfin gaffe quand même avec le métal !!...  ) et de ne jamais oublier que toi aussi tu as été djeun un jour !


 J'sais pas j'suis passé quasi direct des schtroumpfs a Metallica, Maiden et Helloween 

 J'entend encore ma mere me dire "non on ne va pas a un concert de metallica a 9 ans"


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Août 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est un honneur Bassman,
> Je suis également bassiste de mon état, et les derniers groupes en écoute sur iPod sont "Todos tus muertos" et "Pennywise". Est-ce du métal, du rock ou du punk? Je ne sais pas, en tout cas c'est que du bon!



Todos tus Muertos = punk/reggae ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pfou tu choisit pas les plus simples a classifier la quand meme... Je les mettrais sans doute  dans le punk plus volontier en partie a cause de leurs constructions melodiques.
> 
> Mais ca reste vraiment que du bon



 Pas faux. 
Je sais pas ce que les gens de ce fil pensent, mais depuis une dizaines d'années j'ai l'impression que plus c'est compliqué à classifier, mieux c'est. Ya souvent que du bon dans le mélange (si ce qu'on mélange est de qualité, of course   )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Août 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Todos tus Muertos = punk/reggae ?



Je ne me lancerai pas dans une classification, c'est argentin et manu chao a déjà participé à leurs albums c'est tout ce que je peux dire. Seule certitude, c'est pas du tango!


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pas faux.
> Je sais pas ce que les gens de ce fil pensent, mais depuis une dizaines d'années j'ai l'impression que plus c'est compliqué à classifier, mieux c'est. Ya souvent que du bon dans le mélange (si ce qu'on mélange est de qualité, of course  )


  Voui pasque regarde le melange entre la starac et sepultura ca donne marilyn manson


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Août 2004)

Moi aussi je t'aime,


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

suffit de cliquer sur ma boule bleue Ed


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Août 2004)

Allez hop pour Bassman!

et pour ceux qui aiment l'eclectique, écoutez "Los fabulosos cadillacs" avec une préférence pour leur album "los fabulosos calavera"

http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B000005MIG.01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Tient d'ailleurs puisqu'on parle metal, j'vais faire la pub pour un groupe que j'adore :

Akin

"Petit" groupe francais qui prouve qu'en france aussi on sait faire du bon metal. Plutot typé Gothique mais avec des moment de douceur comme seul les metalleux savent le faire (eeeeeeeet oui, c'est notre specialité ca  ).
Une petite chanteuse a la voix d'ange (Hello Adeline !! comment tu vas bien ?), avec il faut l'avouer un joli minois qui nous fait tomber raide dingue quand on la voit en concert 

Bref a decouvrir rapidement si les Nightwish, Within temptation et Lacuna coil vous plaisent deja.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> suffit de cliquer sur ma boule bleue Ed



que ne ferait il pas ??


----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bref a decouvrir rapidement si les Nightwish, Within temptation et Lacuna coil vous plaisent deja.


 Des tafiolles tout ca a coté de Ministry ou des Revolting Cocks  (bon j'ecoute pas ca tous les jours non plus)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Des tafiolles tout ca a coté de Ministry ou des Revolting Cocks  (bon j'ecoute pas ca tous les jours non plus)



Revolting Cocks outre les bières et les boeufs, ils s'y conaissent en "tafioles". Super groupe.

Du côté Sud-Amérique, il y a Hocico (je crois qu'ils sont mexicains) qui arrache.


----------



## elektroseb (20 Août 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Revolting Cocks outre les bières et les boeufs, ils s'y conaissent en "tafioles". Super groupe.
> 
> Du côté Sud-Amérique, il y a Hocico (je crois qu'ils sont mexicains) qui arrache.


 J'ai tous les Hocico, ça péte pas mal 

 Calva y nada ont des bons morceaux (Aufprall est excellent)

 Sinon, And One et Welle:Erdball pour se reveiller


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Rien ne remplacera un bon Slayer ou metallica au reveil


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Août 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tous les Hocico, ça péte pas mal
> 
> Calva y nada ont des bons morceaux (Aufprall est excellent)
> 
> Sinon, And One et Welle:Erdball pour se reveiller



C'est clair on a les même playlists (  )

pour les réveils de journée à enjeu (exam, entretien d'embauche,...) un petit "Kampfbereit" de Front 242.

sinon pour un réveil en fanfare, rammstein, in extremo ou oomph!

pour un réveil plus calme, delerium, divine comedy ou nouvelles lectures cosmopolites


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne remplacera un bon Slayer ou metallica au reveil



sick of it all


----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne remplacera un bon Slayer


 Pffff! J'ai vu Slayer aux Eurockéennes il y a quelques années... ma grand mere les auraient invité a prendre le thé sans sourciller. Alors que quelques heures plus tard on a vu surgir Ministry au milieux d'un enfer de machines et crois moi que j'ai cru voir ma derniere heure arrivée!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pffff! J'ai vu Slayer aux Eurockéennes il y a quelques années... ma grand mere les auraient invité a prendre le thé sans sourciller. Alors que quelques heures plus tard on a vu surgir Ministry au milieux d'un enfer de machines et crois moi que j'ai cru voir ma derniere heure arrivée!



Certains morceaux de Ministry (par exemple, "Everiday is Halloween") c'est limite "boys band".

Le dernier "No W" avec le sample de Carmina Burana de C. Orff ça arrache nettement plus.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Certains morceaux de Ministry (par exemple, "Everiday is Halloween") c'est limite "boys band".
> 
> Le dernier "No W" avec le sample de Carmina Burana de C. Orff ça arrache nettement plus.


 Bah de toutes facons je m'en fout, j'ecoute presque jamais/plus ces trucs de sauvages


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2004)

ce qui est sur c'est que je suis content de pas être un de vos voisin.... :sick:  :modo:  :casse:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah de toutes facons je m'en fout, j'ecoute presque jamais/plus ces trucs de sauvages



C'est peut être plus Björk maintenant


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ce qui est sur c'est que je suis content de pas être un de vos voisin.... :sick:  :modo:  :casse:



Un boléro de Ravel en fin de course ça déchire sec. Un "Je t'aime" de Lara Fabian ça tue les oreilles.

Je cohabite avec mon épouse qui est plutôt Sade, Prince, Starmania; Le plus violent qu'elle écoute c'est Kyo (
).

Elle n'a pas encore demandé le divorce et ce qu'elle suporte le moins ce sont les groupes mélodiques qui chantent en allemand (   )


----------



## geoffrey (20 Août 2004)

Des amateurs de trip-hop (Kruder, Massiive Attack,...) ?


----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut être plus Björk maintenant


 Non plus


----------



## elektroseb (20 Août 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Le dernier "No W" avec le sample de Carmina Burana de C. Orff ça arrache nettement plus.


 En parlant de samples de Carmina Burana, tu connais le morceau "Love Never Dies" d'Apoptygma Berzerk?
 C'était un classique à l'époque où j'organisais des soirées en Gelbique


----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> e qu'elle suporte le moins ce sont les groupes mélodiques qui chantent en allemand (   )


 Je la comprend! On me fait un coup pareil et c'est direct le proces au cul pour harcellement moral


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Août 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de samples de Carmina Burana, tu connais le morceau "Love Never Dies" d'Apoptygma Berzerk?
> C'était un classique à l'époque où j'organisais des soirées en Gelbique



Oui. Je préfère le remix de Carmina Burana par Front 242.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> ...Elle n'a pas encore demandé le divorce et ce qu'elle suporte le moins ce sont les groupes mélodiques qui chantent en allemand (   )



Ca doit être à cause de ces 2 mots... mélodique et Allemand... pas sur qu'ils soient fait pour "cohabiter"   
(non.. je rigole... j'ai moi même eu une nounou Allemande qui me chantait des berceuses.. Ach mein liebe Greta...  :rateau:  :rateau: )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Non plus



Je disais cela car comme tu as visité l'Islande (ton site est très sympa : j'aimerai y aller mais ma femme préfère le sable du Sahara) je me disais que la musique de cette islandaise t'avais peut-être séduit.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit être à cause de ces 2 mots... mélodique et Allemand... pas sur qu'ils soient fait pour "cohabiter"
> (non.. je rigole... j'ai moi même eu une nounou Allemande qui me chantait des berceuses.. Ach mein liebe Greta...  :rateau:  :rateau: )



Vous préférez les allemands qui chantent en anglais : style Scorpion ?

Vu le style de musique des groupes cités, la langue de Goethe leur va très bien.

Le folklore autrichien-allemand , c'est plus pareil.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Août 2004)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Des amateurs de trip-hop (Kruder, Massiive Attack,...) ?



Kruder c'est celui de Kruder & Dorfmeister ?


----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je disais cela car comme tu as visité l'Islande (ton site est très sympa : j'aimerai y aller mais ma femme préfère le sable du Sahara) je me disais que la musique de cette islandaise t'avais peut-être séduit.


 Bah en Islande j'ai vu personne (c'est le desert) et j'ai entendu que la musique qui sort de l'iPod via l'iTrip 
 Ah si j'ai découvert un petit truc Islandais en lisant le magazine d'Iceland Air : Singapore Sling (j'en ai deja parlé ici)
 Par ailleurs je suis pas sur qu'on puisse considérer que Björk fasse de la musique Islandaise (pas plus que U2 ne fait de la musique Irlandaise) 
 Enfin, je suis aussi allé en Namibie, au Vietnam, en Laponie... et je n'ecoute que tres rarement (et encore ) de musique Namibienne, Vietnamienne ou Laponne. Ce en quoi j'ai peut etre tort 

 Merci pour "ton site est tres sympa"


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

JPmiss : ton site c'est vraiment de la merde, j'suis super jaloux de la ou que t'es allé et j'voudrais avoir le meme site que toi que ca voudrait dire que j'ai fait les memes voyages fantastiques et que j'aurais un beau site du coup


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah en Islande j'ai vu personne (c'est le desert) et j'ai entendu que la musique qui sort de l'iPod via l'iTrip
> Ah si j'ai découvert un petit truc Islandais en lisant le magazine d'Iceland Air : Singapore Sling (j'en ai deja parlé ici)
> Par ailleurs je suis pas sur qu'on puisse considérer que Björk fasse de la musique Islandaise (pas plus que U2 ne fait de la musique Irlandaise)
> Enfin, je suis aussi allé en Namibie, au Vietnam, en Laponie... et je n'ecoute que tres rarement (et encore ) de musique Namibienne, Vietnamienne ou Laponne. Ce en quoi j'ai peut etre tort
> ...




la musique islandaise tarditionnelle s'écoute  ici


----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> JPmiss : ton site c'est vraiment de la merde, j'suis super jaloux de la ou que t'es allé et j'voudrais avoir le meme site que toi que ca voudrait dire que j'ai fait les memes voyages fantastiques et que j'aurais un beau site du coup


 Faut avoir un metier et gagner des sous pour ca mon petit. 
 Ca viendra.


----------



## geoffrey (20 Août 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Kruder c'est celui de Kruder & Dorfmeister ?


 Oui Kruder c'est Kruder & Dorfmeister (j'etais fenaiant sur le coup)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Août 2004)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Oui Kruder c'est Kruder & Dorfmeister (j'etais fenaiant sur le coup)



Non connais pas ( )


----------



## geoffrey (20 Août 2004)

je te conseille tous leurs albums, y'en a aucun a jeter...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Août 2004)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> je te conseille tous leurs albums, y'en a aucun a jeter...



aucun à jeter ou aucun à acheter ?

Je suis pas trop trip-hop (même si les étiquettes veulent rien dire). En ce moment, dans la musique douce, j'écoute beaucoup magyar posse


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2004)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> je te conseille tous leurs albums, y'en a aucun a jeter...



Bon ok apparemment tu aimes, mais afin de nous permettre une decouverte "optimisée" de ce groupe (j'aime bien le trip hop aussi) conseilles nous donc un morceau... merci d'avance


----------



## geoffrey (20 Août 2004)

Le deuxieme cd du double album * K&D Sessions 
*
 Cadeau bonux : a decouvrir ici


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2004)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Le deuxieme cd du double album * K&D Sessions
> *
> Cadeau bonux : a decouvrir ici



Ouaip c'est pas mal bien que 30 secondes de stream par morceau c'est un peu court pour se faire une idée objective.. je classe donc dans la dossier "à écouter"...


----------



## geoffrey (20 Août 2004)

je vais essayer d'herberger un ou deux morceaux parmis mes favoris pour les mettre temporairement a dispo de ceux qui voudrait les ecouter, mais je promet pas d'avoir le temps !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Août 2004)

le site de  magyar posse propose d'écouter des morceaux de ce groupe finlandais que la Fnac présente comme la rencontre d'Ennio Morricone et du krautrock


----------



## geoffrey (20 Août 2004)

merci, j'irais ecouter ca


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tient d'ailleurs puisqu'on parle metal, j'vais faire la pub pour un groupe que j'adore :
> 
> Akin
> 
> ...



Merci Bass, j'écoute ça ce week-end.


----------



## Arth (20 Août 2004)

Et j'oublier j'écoute aussi Static X et sa c'est du métal (voir mon avatar)


----------



## FANREM (20 Août 2004)

Arth a dit:
			
		

> Et j'oublier j'écoute aussi Static X et sa c'est du métal (voir mon avatar)


Je les ai vus a Bercy il y a pas longtemps
Peux pas dire que j'aie beaucoup apprécié
Si tu es specialiste, ii
 me semble que Wayne Static joue aussi dans un groupe qui s'appelle X-executionners ou quelque chose du genre


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Août 2004)

Là je m'écoute le tout dernier album de Björk qui sort dans 10 jours en exclu :style: :love: :love: :love:

Trop bon :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Macounette (20 Août 2004)

Moi maintenant c'est Merzhin un groupe français que j'ai découvert il y a peu de temps  Genre : rock & celtique... mélange explosif  j'adore


----------



## FANREM (20 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'écoute le tout dernier album de Björk qui sort dans 10 jours en exclu :style: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Trop bon :love: :love: :love:


Tu vas faire plaisir a Ice and Fire   , il adore  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Août 2004)

Déjà fait depuis longtemps mon ami  :love:


----------



## KARL40 (30 Août 2004)

J'ai vu  ELECTRELANE en concert et depuis je me passe leur dernier Cd en boucle ...
Avec un énorme coup de coeur pour la guitariste  :rose: 

GIRLS POWER !  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Août 2004)

Là Björk, qq pistes de l'album du film "Young Americans" avec le fameux "Play Dead" :love:


----------



## piro (30 Août 2004)

en ce moment joe hisaichi 
la bande originale du voyage de chihiro


----------



## Piewhy (30 Août 2004)

Dj shadow - Private Press






 Excellent


----------



## mado (30 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'écoute le tout dernier album de Björk qui sort dans 10 jours en exclu :style: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Trop bon :love: :love: :love:



donc Björk. demain.


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Août 2004)

Je sais mais il faut attendre le 7 septembre je pense pour l'acheter en édition normale, il n'est pas encore partout :'( :love: enfin... patience :love:


----------



## goonie (31 Août 2004)

Pour l'instant, un bon rock made in USA : John Cougar Mellecamp


----------



## Is Pegui (1 Septembre 2004)

Moi c plutot groupes Espagnols :Mano Negra,Ska-P
Mais j'aime beaucoup Manu Chao


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Septembre 2004)

-El Bicho
-Ojos de Brujo
-Mala Rodriguez
-Vicente Amigo

et toujours....

Paco de Lucia  

Mais aussi

Eric Truffaz
José Padilla
Miles Davis (re- )

et quelques compils de "nu-jazz", "downtempo", "easy listenning".....


----------



## Bassman (1 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Moi maintenant c'est Merzhin un groupe français que j'ai découvert il y a peu de temps  Genre : rock & celtique... mélange explosif  j'adore


 Ca c'est du son, je les ai vu au moins 5 fois deja 
 Ca dechiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiire


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Septembre 2004)

Là j'écoute "Le docteur G répond à vos questions" par Philippe Geluck... :love:

 Excellent  :love:


----------



## iTof (2 Septembre 2004)

période soft : Aimée Mann, Recoil, Pompougnac...


----------



## piro (2 Septembre 2004)

en ce moment "cat stevens" tea for the tillerman






c est pas de la nostalgie j etait pas né à cette époque


----------



## IceandFire (2 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est du son, je les ai vu au moins 5 fois deja
> Ca dechiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiire


 des potes à moué ça!!!!


----------



## IceandFire (2 Septembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas faire plaisir a Ice and Fire   , il adore  :love:


héhéhéhéhé mes tout ptits zamis !!!!   alu modern & fan


----------



## FANREM (2 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est du son, je les ai vu au moins 5 fois deja
> Ca dechiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiire



Moi j'ai vu 5 fois les.... Dandy Warhols :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (6 Septembre 2004)

La j'ecoute mon dernier achat:






Pas mal pour moi qui ne suis pas un fou d'electro


----------



## ficelle (6 Septembre 2004)

"nouvelle vague" dont on parlait récemment est en tournée.
quelqu'un a t'il eu l'occasion de les voir ?

ce qui me retient, c'est le prix !
environs 13¤ pour les dates de province, contre 26¤ pour la date parisienne 

si l'Aéronef de Lille était encore rue Colson, j'aurais sûrement fait le déplacement  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (6 Septembre 2004)

Un tout un article dans le dernier numéro de Magic....


----------



## IceandFire (6 Septembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai vu 5 fois les.... Dandy Warhols :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


 héhéhéhé et R.E.M ?????


----------



## zed (6 Septembre 2004)

la j'écoute beaucoup les lives des pixies de leur dernière tournée.


Sinon j'ai craqué sur modest mouse et mark lanegan band


----------



## IceandFire (6 Septembre 2004)

zed a dit:
			
		

> la j'écoute beaucoup les lives des pixies de leur dernière tournée.
> 
> 
> Sinon j'ai craqué sur modest mouse et mark lanegan band


un live dans le commerce ??? récent ???? ou un live pas dans le commerce...???


----------



## jpmiss (6 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> un live dans le commerce ??? récent ???? ou un live pas dans le commerce...???



Celui a Winnipeg et celui du Fine Line Music Cafe a Mineapolis sont pas mal


----------



## IceandFire (6 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Celui a Winnipeg et celui du Fine Line Music Cafe a Mineapolis sont pas mal


 dispo sur l'itms ?  ou à la fna c??,


----------



## steinway (6 Septembre 2004)

ben moi j ecoute pas mal de classique (piano, Alfred Brendel par ex, cliquez en bas) sinon Norah Jones, Diana Krall et de la musique allemande genre Grönemeyer


----------



## jpmiss (6 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> dispo sur l'itms ?  ou à la fna c??,



Quand on recherche l'âme on fini par trouver l'inexistant...


----------



## IceandFire (6 Septembre 2004)

tiens toi qui est branché piano..;figures toi que pas loin de chez moi, il y a un réparateur de pianos qui s'appelle Berlioz !!!  véridique !!! :d et c'est son vrai nom...;  va falloir que je fasse une tof d'ailleurs...


----------



## IceandFire (6 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quand on recherche l'âme on fini par trouver l'inexistant...


c'est de qui ?  tu parles beau comme un livre...;


----------



## jpmiss (6 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est de qui ?  tu parles beau comme un livre...;



Ca doit etre l'abus de nicotine


----------



## IceandFire (6 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit etre l'abus de nicotine


 nicotine agrémentée ?


----------



## Riggs (6 Septembre 2004)

moi, perso, j'écoute de tout. De la variété française et internationale des années 60 à nos jours, de la pop-rock au hip-hop r&b, en passant par le zouk, le ragga, la techno-house, la salsa, etc.
mais j'ai une petite préférence pour le rock et le r&b


----------



## jpmiss (6 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> nicotine agrémentée ?



Oui: avec du X11. Terrible ce truc pour voyager dans les univers parallèles...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Septembre 2004)

Riggs a dit:
			
		

> moi, perso, j'écoute de tout. De la variété française et internationale des années 60 à nos jours, de la pop-rock au hip-hop r&b, en passant par le zouk, le ragga, la techno-house, la salsa, etc.
> mais j'ai une petite préférence pour le rock et le r&b



 en ce moment la musique, c'est mon dada ! :love: ou 
Au pif, country, zouk love :love: salsa colombienne, celtique, accordéon italien, karaoké et musette !

Que du bon je vous dis !


--
DJ fin is back !


----------



## steinway (6 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> tiens toi qui est branché piano..;figures toi que pas loin de chez moi, il y a un réparateur de pianos qui s'appelle Berlioz !!!  véridique !!! :d et c'est son vrai nom...;  va falloir que je fasse une tof d'ailleurs...



tu joues du piano ?


----------



## IceandFire (6 Septembre 2004)

Non de la batterie... mais à part au clair de la lune, le thème de 37,2 et quelques accords de jazz..;non malheurseusement...


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Septembre 2004)

Par moment, il me prend des folies passagères et je me mets à réécouter des vieilles chansons françaises... 

Là c "Le Sud" de Nino Ferrer, ça fait du bien de temps en temps  :love:


----------



## poildep (6 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Non de la batterie... mais à part au clair de la lune, le thème de 37,2 et quelques accords de jazz..;non malheurseusement...


quelques accords de jazz c'est quand-même pas banal !


----------



## Riggs (6 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> salsa colombienne
> 
> --
> DJ fin is back !



Tu connais qui comme artiste colombien? parce que moi même je suis colombien d'origine


----------



## IceandFire (6 Septembre 2004)

Riggs a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais qui comme artiste colombien? parce que moi même je suis colombien d'origine


 moi je connais Carlos Valderama...  mais il joue plus  et puis pas du même instrument...


----------



## IceandFire (6 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> quelques accords de jazz c'est quand-même pas banal !


oué mais pas de quoi impressionné les filles...   :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## Juste en passant (6 Septembre 2004)

Riggs a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais qui comme artiste colombien? parce que moi même je suis colombien d'origine


Un des plus connus en France est, sans aucun doute, Yuri Buenaventura !! http://yuribuenaventura.artistes.universalmusic.fr/


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Septembre 2004)

Riggs a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais qui comme artiste colombien? parce que moi même je suis colombien d'origine



je connais surtout la piste 9 qui a 3 étoiles signe qu'il faut bcp la passer, la piste 3 aussi mais moins bien. 

_plus sérieusement, faut que je regarde _


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Septembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Un des plus connus en France est, sans aucun doute, Yuri Buenaventura !!



oui mais alors juste en passant hein .. Et encore même pas :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2004)

La, juste en ce momment... The Doors, "whisky bar" :rateau:


----------



## piro (7 Septembre 2004)

la maintenant j ecoutes *West side story* " I Feel Pretty"


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là c "Le Sud" de Nino Ferrer, ça fait du bien de temps en temps  :love:


 Oh, que oui !


----------



## steinway (7 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Non de la batterie... mais à part au clair de la lune, le thème de 37,2 et quelques accords de jazz..;non malheurseusement...


ok !!!
t es dans un groupe ?


----------



## Robwar (7 Septembre 2004)

Salut à vous,

je suis nouveau sur le forum,d'ailleur je ne suis pas bien forum à donf mais celui-ci à l'air interressant puisque j'aime la Zic ,le Mac et et les jeux.

ma zic à moi c'est plustôt le métal, que je pratique en outre.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2004)

ce thread commence à être pris en main par les zicos ...ça devient interessant !!!


Ok, alors je suis batteur (11 ans) et grateux (9 ans)...et il y a un groupe qui berce mes journées de taf : Maroon 5

au suivant


----------



## IceandFire (7 Septembre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> ok !!!
> t es dans un groupe ?


 yes i was !!! mais on va se reformer bientôt...avec des petits nouveaux....  j'ai hâte...


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Septembre 2004)

hep, tonton Steve :love: tu me tiens au courant hein :love:


----------



## IceandFire (7 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> hep, tonton Steve :love: tu me tiens au courant hein :love:


héhéhéhéhhé !!!!  dis moi c'est "traque sur internet" ce matin...   on se suit dis moi...  
tu postes...je postes...on postes.... 
Oui t'inquiètes on fera un concert au jardin botanique de Bruxelles    :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Septembre 2004)

(Smiley qui tire la langue d'envie) Narf©! :love: tu me tiens bien au courant hein  :love: surtout si tu passes en Belgique :love: là encore plus :love: plus d'excuses tonton Steve :love:


----------



## FANREM (7 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Oui t'inquiètes on fera un concert au jardin botanique de Bruxelles    :love:


je viendrai faire un film pirate ce jour la (en qualité DVD) :love:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Septembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> "nouvelle vague" dont on parlait récemment est en tournée.
> quelqu'un a t'il eu l'occasion de les voir ?
> 
> ce qui me retient, c'est le prix !
> ...


 Je voulais remercier ici ficelle et lupus qui m'ont permis de faire un cadeau qui a été tres apprecié avec ce CD 

 J'avoue que moi meme j'ai ete bluffé: j'imaginais pas qu'on pouvait faire "ca" avec "Marian" ou "To drunk to fuck"


----------



## IceandFire (8 Septembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> je viendrai faire un film pirate ce jour la (en qualité DVD) :love:


je te fais confiance Fan  mais tu sera accrédité et tu pourras faire tout le concert et les backstages !!! tiens sinon vu que c'est la période du nouveau Bjork Medulla...voici une photo parue dans les inrocks...eh oui Bjork aime apple.....


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Septembre 2004)

Depuis longtemps d'ailleurs Iceandfire... 

Moi là, j'suis obligée de subir la zique de ma soeur: Whitney Houston et toutes ses vieilles chansons   (faut dire que ça passe assez fréquement et que la chambre de ma soeur est juste à coté de la mienne :mouais: )


----------



## IceandFire (8 Septembre 2004)

une petite panne technique organisée ....????? héhéhéhéhhéé..... je t'envois un ninja....


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Septembre 2004)

Envoie toujours, ça me fera des vacances, ça s'améliore vraiment pas là    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Depuis longtemps d'ailleurs Iceandfire...
> 
> Moi là, j'suis obligée de subir la zique de ma soeur: Whitney Houston et toutes ses vieilles chansons   (faut dire que ça passe assez fréquement et que la chambre de ma soeur est juste à coté de la mienne :mouais: )


tu as pensé à appeler Kevin Costner ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Septembre 2004)

Narf!© :rateau: Pas con du tout tiens!


----------



## IceandFire (8 Septembre 2004)

ça c'est amusant... 



  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## silvio (8 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue que moi meme j'ai ete bluffé: j'imaginais pas qu'on pouvait faire "ca" avec "Marian" ou "To drunk to fuck"


 Je viens de l'écouter ce matin, et je suis aussi bluffé
 Effectivement pour le Dead Kennedy's, respect ! 

 Le Sister Of Mercy est sorti quand ? j'ai les premiers maxis et un album, mais ça ne me rappelle rien


----------



## KARL40 (8 Septembre 2004)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de l'écouter ce matin, et je suis aussi bluffé
> Effectivement pour le Dead Kennedy's, respect !
> 
> Le Sister Of Mercy est sorti quand ? j'ai les premiers maxis et un album, mais ça ne me rappelle rien


Tu la trouve sur leur premier album "first and last and always" 






Et puis cela date de 1985 ....


----------



## elektroseb (8 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Tu la trouve sur leur premier album "first and last and always"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai écouté aussi, et moi je n'ai franchement pas accroché à ces reprises... je les ai trouvées molles et je préfère nettement les originaux..

question de gouts tout ça


----------



## Bassman (8 Septembre 2004)

j'tourne a ca pour me tenir eveillé depuis le retour de la cantine :


----------



## elektroseb (8 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'tourne a ca pour me tenir eveillé depuis le retour de la cantine :



C'est le frère de SM au milieu non?


----------



## Bassman (8 Septembre 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> C'est le frère de SM au milieu non?


 Possible, mais j'prefere m'embreouiller avec SM qu'avec Kerry King perso :


----------



## KARL40 (8 Septembre 2004)

Oh c'est rien ça ! Que de la gonflette !!  

Le parfait sosie de SM serait quand même un certain Lemmy


----------



## Bassman (8 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Oh c'est rien ça ! Que de la gonflette !!
> 
> Le parfait sosie de SM serait quand même un certain Lemmy


 Lemmy :love: :love: :love: :love:

 The ace of spadessssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

Hughes De Courson






 Dead Can Dance: The Serpent's Egg






 Dead Can Dance: Aion






 Sprititchaser


----------



## gosthrider (8 Septembre 2004)

Ah ben pour ma part je fais ma crise "métal d'ados": ETHS, Killswitch engage, Nostromo, pissing razors, Kittie....:rose: 

M'enfin y'a bien un moment où ça va me lasser, je retrouverais alors avec plaisirs les grands classique... Moonspell, the Gathering, Gorefest, Extreme noise of terror...:love: Alalalalala.... Soulsick de Moonspell, Erase de Gorefest.... Ba tiens je sais quoi j'vais écouter en rentrant!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (8 Septembre 2004)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Le Sister Of Mercy est sorti quand ? j'ai les premiers maxis et un album, mais ça ne me rappelle rien


  C'est sur l'album First and Last and Always 

 Crotte deja dit par Karl


----------



## KARL40 (8 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Crotte deja dit par Karl


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Septembre 2004)

au pilori !!!


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> au pilori !!!


C'est sorti quand ?


----------



## iTof (9 Septembre 2004)

gosthrider a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben pour ma part je fais ma crise "métal d'ados": ETHS, Killswitch engage, Nostromo, pissing razors, Kittie....:rose:
> 
> M'enfin y'a bien un moment où ça va me lasser, je retrouverais alors avec plaisirs les grands classique... Moonspell, the Gathering, Gorefest, Extreme noise of terror...:love: Alalalalala.... Soulsick de Moonspell, Erase de Gorefest.... Ba tiens je sais quoi j'vais écouter en rentrant!!!!


1> super, ça me fait penser que faut absolument que je trouve le live/reprise de Extreme noise terror & KLF pour "3AM Eternal" en CD... Merci Gosthrider  
2> cela confirme p't'être bien que mon p'tit bonhomme de 2 ans est trop petit pour Nostromo...


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est sorti quand ?


 C'est une salle de concert le Pilori ???


----------



## silvio (9 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> 1> super, ça me fait penser que faut absolument que je trouve le live/reprise de Extreme noise terror & KLF pour "3AM Eternal" en CD... Merci Gosthrider
> 2> cela confirme p't'être bien que mon p'tit bonhomme de 2 ans est trop petit pour Nostromo...


 Purée, j'en connais pas un ... y compris dans la liste de Ghosthrider
 On doit pas évoluer dans le même courant ....
 Faut avoir des cheveux longs ?
 
 Pas taper Bass ...

 Sinon JPMiss : merci
 C'est donc l'album des Sisters que je possède.
 A réécouter, donc ... depuis 85 .....


----------



## iTof (9 Septembre 2004)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Purée, j'en connais pas un ... y compris dans la liste de Ghosthrider
> On doit pas évoluer dans le même courant ....
> Faut avoir des cheveux longs ?
> 
> ...


> Silvio, j'ai les cheveux courts et je suis pas trop hardos, mais j'ai eu des potes qui étaient à "donf'" dedans, avec la tête qui va de haut en bas, les vestes en jeans flinguées et les perfs, les boucles d'oreilles TDM, ...   et j'ai les cheveux courts
> dans la liste, je n'ai entendu qu'un seul truc et c'était de Nostromo. Et comme mon p'tit bonhomme de 2 ans adore la zik et surtout ce qui bouge (le plus speed pour lui pour l'instant étant Front 242 si vous connaissez ?). J'ai ré-entendu une musique ce WE que j'adore : The israelites de desmond dekker (BO de "Drugstore Cowboy" Gus Van Sant). Un régal... :love:


----------



## KARL40 (9 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> >  avec la tête qui va de haut en bas


Du "headbanging" tu veux dire :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2004)

Ah ! un bon vieux HeadBang :love:

Mon meilleur souvenir : Bercy 97- Metallica - Poor touring me tour (si je me trompe pas) Sur 4 horsemen un headbang de malade  :love: :love:


----------



## iTof (9 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Du "headbanging" tu veux dire :rateau:


ouais, super :love: :love:  j'savais pas que cela s'appelait comme cela  
> si vous voyez cé koi cè :
http://suddendeathovertime.com/pics/if_syr6.jpg


----------



## silvio (9 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> > Silvio, j'ai les cheveux courts et je suis pas trop hardos, mais j'ai eu des potes qui étaient à "donf'" dedans, avec la tête qui va de haut en bas, les vestes en jeans flinguées et les perfs, les boucles d'oreilles TDM, ...   et j'ai les cheveux courts
> > dans la liste, je n'ai entendu qu'un seul truc et c'était de Nostromo. Et comme mon p'tit bonhomme de 2 ans adore la zik et surtout ce qui bouge (le plus speed pour lui pour l'instant étant Front 242 si vous connaissez ?). J'ai ré-entendu une musique ce WE que j'adore : The israelites de desmond dekker (BO de "Drugstore Cowboy" Gus Van Sant). Un régal... :love:


  Bof moi cheveux courts, cheveux longs, je m'en moque ...
  Il y a très longtemps que je porte plus de jugement sur les goûts musicaux des uns ou des autres ... 
  J'ai dû commencer avec Boney M, et C Jérome  avant de dériver vers AC/DC (la révélation du rock ) et Telephone, puis passer sans vergogne à Buzzcocks et les Pistols, faire un petit tour par Madness et les Specials, dériver vers les Jam et les Who, rebondir avec les Cure et U2, redécouvrir les Stones et Aretha Franklin, m'interroger avec les Beru et la Mano, redevenir sérieux avec Iggy Pop et les Red Hot, glisser vers Coltrane et Miles, applaudir PJ Harvey et les Chemical, m'enticher de Fat Boy Slim et Apollo 440, et revenir au garage avec The Hives ou Jon Spencer (tout ça pas nécessairement dans cet ordre). Suis même allé voir Karajan pour la 2ème et la 4ème de Brahms.
  J'écoute toujours tout (euh C Jérome moins quand même :rose:  ), et assume mon éclectisme.
  Raison de plus pour continuer à m'intéresser au reste :
  En ce moment je suis vachement Petit Ours Brun par exemple ...


----------



## jpmiss (9 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! un bon vieux HeadBang :love:
> 
> Mon meilleur souvenir : Bercy 97- Metallica - Poor touring me tour (si je me trompe pas) Sur 4 horsemen un headbang de malade  :love: :love:


 T'avais encore des cheveux en 97?


----------



## jpmiss (9 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> > si vous voyez cé koi cè :
> http://suddendeathovertime.com/pics/if_syr6.jpg


 On aurra tout vu: un hardos qui joue sur une 5 cordes... pourquoi pas des maracas et un xylophone aussi...

 Mes freres, la fin du monde est proche...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> On aurra tout vu: un hardos qui joue sur une 5 cordes... pourquoi pas des maracas et un xylophone aussi...
> 
> Mes freres, la fin du monde est proche...



bah c'est comme les boutons de réserve à l'intérieur des chemises, c'est au cas ou il en perdrait une


----------



## DandyWarhol (9 Septembre 2004)

En ce moment j'écoute l'album de la bassiste de David Bowie. C'est carrément bien. Je savais pas qu'elle chantait à coté.


----------



## jpmiss (9 Septembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment j'écoute l'album de la bassiste de David Bowie. C'est carrément bien. Je savais pas qu'elle chantait à coté.


 Comment elle s'appelle?


----------



## KARL40 (9 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> On aurra tout vu: un hardos qui joue sur une 5 cordes... pourquoi pas des maracas et un xylophone aussi...
> 
> Mes freres, la fin du monde est proche...


Non .... Rien .....


----------



## DandyWarhol (9 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Comment elle s'appelle?


Je n'arrive pas à me souvenir du nom car il est compliqué, c'est rageant  
Dès que ça me revient je te le dirai


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'avais encore des cheveux en 97?


 Non deja coupé a l'epoque


----------



## gosthrider (9 Septembre 2004)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Purée, j'en connais pas un ... y compris dans la liste de Ghosthrider
> On doit pas évoluer dans le même courant ....
> Faut avoir des cheveux longs ?


Meuh non... D'allieurs ch'uis plus souvent en presque costard qu'en jean rincé troué pas lavé depuis 3 générations.... Les premiers (killswitch engage, nostromo...) évoluent dans la catégorie néo-métal (je sens que je dis une connerie, non?  ) et pour la crême (Moonspell, extrême noise of terror, ou destroyer 666...) ben rien que le nom des groupes défini la catégorie: ExtrêmeTrashDeathMétalBullShitFuckOffDarkCoupD'Boule.... Arf, tout un programme!   Moi je aime! Je adore! :love: 

PS: iTof tu peux toujours tenter Nostromo sur ton p'tiot, ça devrait pas lui faire de mal, enfin du moins pas suffisamment pour qu'il se roule par-terre en bavant !!!


----------



## krystof (9 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Comment elle s'appelle?



Alain Caron... ou peut-être Marcus Miller. Quoique, en y repensant, il est probable que ce soit Jannick Top


----------



## silvio (9 Septembre 2004)

gosthrider a dit:
			
		

> Meuh non... D'allieurs ch'uis plus souvent en presque costard qu'en jean rincé troué pas lavé depuis 3 générations.... Les premiers (killswitch engage, nostromo...) évoluent dans la catégorie néo-métal (je sens que je dis une connerie, non?  ) et pour la crême (Moonspell, extrême noise of terror, ou destroyer 666...) ben rien que le nom des groupes défini la catégorie: ExtrêmeTrashDeathMétalBullShitFuckOffDarkCoupD'Boule.... Arf, tout un programme!   Moi je aime! Je adore! :love:


 oui j'avais fini par les ranger dans cette catégorie hi, hi, hi, hi ...




			
				gosthrider a dit:
			
		

> PS: iTof tu peux toujours tenter Nostromo sur ton p'tiot, ça devrait pas lui faire de mal, enfin du moins pas suffisamment pour qu'il se roule par-terre en bavant !!!


 vi au pire, il se roulera par terre dans son pipi après s'être tapé la tête contre les murs ...

 Moi je dis : petit ours brun, y a pas mieux. Surtout le live 77 au pavillon baltard  !
 :mouais:


----------



## DandyWarhol (9 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Comment elle s'appelle?


Ca y'est j'ai le nom:Gail ann dorsey http://www.gailanndorsey.com


----------



## Grug (9 Septembre 2004)

là, je viens de ressortir mes vielles K7 de tom waits.
et c'est bien :love:


----------



## piro (9 Septembre 2004)

en ce moment simon et garfunkel live at central park
un grand classique


----------



## iTof (9 Septembre 2004)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> oui j'avais fini par les ranger dans cette catégorie hi, hi, hi, hi ...
> 
> 
> vi au pire, il se roulera par terre dans son pipi après s'être tapé la tête contre les murs ...
> ...


> faut que je mette en ligne la vidéo de mes 2 mômes en train de regarder les 11 commandements (avec la chanson "Comme des connards"... grandiose !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment simon et garfunkel live at central park
> un grand classique



  :love:


_leur récent concert à Rome était, paraît-il génial (ma fille dixit)_


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2004)

Là...

_I used to think
As birds take wing
They sing through life so why can't we?
You cling to this
You claim the best
If this is what you're offering
I'll take the rain
I'll take the rain
I'll take the rain.
_

R.E.M. _I'll Take The Rain_.

C'est bon.


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2004)

En venant au boulot en voiture (c'est trop loin pour que je le fasse à pied mais le trajet prend moins de 10 minutes), un dessert royal sur France Musique en quelques minutes :

 Sonny Rollins dans Blue Seven : c'est le morceau que je préfère de Saxophone Colossus

 puis Coltrane et son quartet dans un morceau dont le nom ne me disait rien mais je ne suis pas très fort en mémoire de morceaux : Bessy blues ou un truc dans le genre. Enfin,  de toutes façons, du tout bon.

 J'ai failli rester passer la suite de l'après-midi dans la voiture.


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Septembre 2004)

Là, un peu d'Enya, un peu de choses calmes de temps en temps ça fait du bien


----------



## FANREM (10 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là, un peu d'Enya, un peu de choses calmes de temps en temps ça fait du bien


Moi, je me suis remis tout Alice in Chains, 
C'est pas calme, mais c'est toujours aussi genial
Le MTV unplugged est le meilleur que j'aie entendu, encore plus que Nirvana - c'est tout dire  :love:    :love:


----------



## FANREM (10 Septembre 2004)

Au fait, bon anniversaire, Modern
J'ai voulu te bouler mais la machine a refusé  :rose:


----------



## IceandFire (10 Septembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, bon anniversaire, Modern
> J'ai voulu te bouler mais la machine a refusé  :rose:


eh Fan c'est pas ici qu'il faut dire ça  mamzelle à son thread  
sinon ca va toi ? tu penses à moi pour ce que tu m'as dis hein ,


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2004)

the libertines  :rose: viens tout juste de decouvrir


----------



## IceandFire (10 Septembre 2004)

bon ça !


----------



## goonie (10 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Moi maintenant c'est Merzhin un groupe français que j'ai découvert il y a peu de temps  Genre : rock & celtique... mélange explosif  j'adore


Grâce à Macounette, je suis en train d'écouter un très bon groupe


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Septembre 2004)

Là? Macy Gray "on how life is" la chanson "I Try", encore un moment de nostalgie je suppose


----------



## Grug (10 Septembre 2004)

jean yanne :love:


----------



## pixelemon (10 Septembre 2004)

"le petit bonhomme en mousse" de P. Sébastien.


----------



## IceandFire (10 Septembre 2004)

ah....ou sont les Corbier, dorothée, les musclés....


----------



## superseb (11 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ah....ou sont les Corbier, dorothée, les musclés....





suis là... :love:


----------



## IceandFire (12 Septembre 2004)

superseb a dit:
			
		

> suis là... :love:


ah bon ????  tu es tout ces gens ???? bravo


----------



## FANREM (12 Septembre 2004)

En ce moment, j'ecoute Velvet Revolver

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas un lien


----------



## WebOliver (13 Septembre 2004)

Alanis Morissette... _Doth I Protest Too Much. 


I'm not saddened 
And I don't miss you 
Cause I have moved on too 
I'm not concerned about your new lover 
Cause I have a new lover too 

I'm not depressed 
I don't get down that much 
I'm not despondent 
I am not dark as such 
I'm never sad 
Keep Chin Up, Stays in touch 
And Doth I protest too much? _


----------



## ficelle (13 Septembre 2004)

j'ecoute laurent garnier, qui mixe en direct sur nova ! 


de la bombe  :love:


il y a une case à cocher pour itunes


----------



## mado (13 Septembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> j'ecoute laurent garnier, qui mixe en direct sur nova !
> 
> 
> de la bombe  :love:
> ...





j'avais failli oublier! surtout pour jeff mills. merci pour la piqure de rappel


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2004)

"Nous n'avons fait que fuire", un long poeme de 50Min (avec du sond derriere ) de Bertrant CANTAT  lorsdu festival de montpellier radio en 2002... :love::love::love: c'est genial, un peu cher (quoique 12Euro), mais vendu avec un bouquin en librairie... mais tellement genial !!! 

   A conseiller a tout les fans de noir desir, puis aussi a tout ceux qui aiment bien...
   c'est indescriptible et genial, hurlé et mururé, revolté et nostalgique !!!

   (je sais pas quoi dire de plus pour que vous l'ecoutiez .... )

 edit : ha derniere chose, c'est edité par cales, une ch'tite maison d'edition qui fait des trucs sympa... et j'ai aucune action


----------



## IceandFire (13 Septembre 2004)

En parlant de noir désir un nouveau livre sort début octobre : Noir Désir «*Tout est là*»
par Sébastien Raizer
sortie le lundi 04 octobre 2004
416 pages, 99 photographies noir & blanc signées Youri Lenquette
ISBN*: 2?910196?38?0 - premier tirage : 3000 ex.
Prix*: 24 euros
L?auteur*:
Sébastien Raizer est l?auteur d?ouvrages consacrés à Nirvana (Romance sans sens, 1995, réédition 2004), à U2 (L?archange mécanique, 1997), publiés aux Éditions du Camion Blanc.
Il est également l?auteur de deux romans, Le chien de dédale (Verticales, 1999) et Corrida détraquée (Grasset, 2001).
Noir Désir, tout est là est son cinquième livre.
L?ouvrage*:
Noir Désir, tout est là est la première biographie exhaustive de Noir Désir publiée en France.
quatrième de couverture : «*Tout est là visite vingt années d?activités d?un groupe unique dans l?histoire de la musique en France, et retrace sa trajectoire étape par étape, depuis les incantations lyriques et enflammées des débuts jusqu?à la recherche de transcendance sonore et poétique, pour aboutir à un Noir Désir multiple et harmonieux, dont le souffle musical est la respiration de ce monde, avec ses fracas et ses grâces, sa sensibilité et sa violence, sa technicité et son épure.*»
Tout est là alterne les chapitres biographiques qui retracent la genèse et l'aventure de chacun des albums du groupe, depuis sa formation à Bordeaux en 1981, et les chapitres de fiction qui plongent dans l'univers poétique et musical de Noir Désir (le dernier chapitre est une projection de la carrière du groupe jusqu'en 2020). Chaque partie se termine par un cahier de photos richement illustré.
Selon les mots de son chanteur Bertrand Cantat, qui croit «*en un groupe animé de plusieurs métamorphoses», Noir Désir a parcouru les deux dernières décennies en imprimant sa marque unique à la musique française, produisant dans une première période un rock incandescent nourri de textes fortement lyriques et poétiques (Où veux-tu qu?je r?garde, 1987*; Veuillez rendre l?âme (à qui elle appartient), 1989), avant de s?engager sur la voie d?un rock radical, énergique et transcendant (Du ciment sous les plaines, 1991*; Tostaky, 1992*; Dies Irae, 1994).
Malgré son vaste succès, Noir Désir n?hésite pas à suivre son propre chemin dès 1996 (666.667 club) et à ouvrir sa musique à d?autres horizons (One trip One noise, 1998).*
Pourtant, c?est avec Des visages, des figures, en 2001, que le groupe atteint un sommet dont il est le premier à ouvrir la voie en France*: mélange de rock électrique et de rythmiques électroniques, de free-jazz et de mélodies orientales, le tout servi par une poésie à la fois fluide et sensible. Avec Nous n?avons fait que fuir, livre-CD paru en 2004, Noir Désir pousse encore plus loin la singularité de son voyage créatif.
Noir Désir, tout est là fait revivre tous ces moments de la carrière de Noir Désir grâce à de nombreux témoignages des membres du groupe et une documentation très complète.
Les photos de Youri Lenquette, qui suit Noir Désir depuis 1986, viennent enrichir la narration très vivante de cette histoire faite d?engagement, d?intégrité, d?humanité et d?humour, et qui croise la route de nombreux artistes, de Brigitte Fontaine aux Têtes Raides, de Léo Ferré à Sonic Youth, de Manu Chao à Fugazi.
Rencontre*: L'auteur, Sébastien Raizer est invité les 18 et 19 septembre prochain au Livre sur la Place, place de la Carrière*à Nancy, de 10 à 19 heures au stand de la librairie L'Autre Rive.


----------



## KARL40 (13 Septembre 2004)

D'ailleurs on peut mettre le lien vers le site des excellentes éditions du CAMION BLANC 

Tout y est bon (sauf un livre sur un dandy et son groupe ... les smiths    :rateau:   )


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Septembre 2004)

Là, je m'écoute Jewel - "Foolish Games"


----------



## IceandFire (13 Septembre 2004)

c'est moi qui écrit le nouveau sur Morrissey, tu me cherches toi non !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Septembre 2004)

The Knack


----------



## KARL40 (13 Septembre 2004)

CADEAU ...   

 :love:


----------



## KARL40 (13 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est moi qui écrit le nouveau sur Morrissey, tu me cherches toi non !!!



Je recherche plutot les nouveaux "smiths", Morrissey en solo j'ai beaucoup de mal


----------



## ibanezmac (14 Septembre 2004)

Moi, c'est DREAM THEATER.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2004)

@ IceandFire... t'es photographe reporter musical... :love::rateau::rose:


----------



## IceandFire (14 Septembre 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> @ IceandFire... t'es photographe reporter musical... :love::rateau::rose:


 Oui pourquoi ? c'est prohibé ?  :rose:


----------



## IceandFire (14 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je recherche plutot les nouveaux "smiths", Morrissey en solo j'ai beaucoup de mal


 il n'y aura jamais de nouveaux Smiths et tant mieux ils sont uniques !!! c'est quoi le dernier Moz que t'as écouté ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Oui pourquoi ? c'est prohibé ?  :rose:


 rhooo nan, ca doit etre terrible comme boulot :love::love::love: nan ?!?


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2004)

Ce matin c'est calme : Sarah Bettens pour me reveiller en douceur apres un bon live de metallica dans la voiture


----------



## IceandFire (14 Septembre 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> rhooo nan, ca doit etre terrible comme boulot :love::love::love: nan ?!?


 oui c'est cool quand t'aimes la zik...  et que l'argent n'est pas ta ligne de conduite   mais oui c'est cool


----------



## KARL40 (14 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> il n'y aura jamais de nouveaux Smiths et tant mieux ils sont uniques !!! c'est quoi le dernier Moz que t'as écouté ?


J'ai acheté le "viva hate" et puis ensuite j'ai complètement décroché.
Et ce n'est pas la pochette du dernier album qui me donne envie de l'écouter


----------



## Gorn (14 Septembre 2004)

Perso, je passe mes journées à écouter de la zik, là, j'écoute le dernier album d'Herbie Hancock.


----------



## IceandFire (14 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai acheté le "viva hate" et puis ensuite j'ai complètement décroché.
> Et ce n'est pas la pochette du dernier album qui me donne envie de l'écouter


Oué c'est vrai que AL caponeMoz c'est pas ter..;mais l'album est très bon....  et les autres aussi..;bona drag, your arsenal, southpaw grammar, kill uncle,maladjusted...vauhxall and I... c'est dans le désordre


----------



## KARL40 (14 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Oué c'est vrai que AL caponeMoz c'est pas ter..;mais l'album est très bon....  et les autres aussi..;bona drag, your arsenal, southpaw grammar, kill uncle,maladjusted...vauhxall and I... c'est dans le désordre


Si tu devais m'en conseiller un, ce serait lequel ?
Histoire que j'essaye de changer d'opinion sur les disques de Morrissey


----------



## Delgesu (14 Septembre 2004)

Toute la musique injustement appelée "classique" ou "savante", bref la qualité! Et aussi le bon rock, pour la violence qu'il contient, ça donne de l'énergie: AC/DC (pas sur l'iTMS!) , Dire Straits, mais aussi Bjork, Bénabar....


----------



## IceandFire (14 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu devais m'en conseiller un, ce serait lequel ?
> Histoire que j'essaye de changer d'opinion sur les disques de Morrissey


si tu veux du rock dur : southpaw grammar (c'est un de mes favoris) si tu veux du doux : vauhxall and i bcp disent que c'est son meilleur, kill uncle trop court...your arsenal : c'est rockabilly mais bon  le dernier est un mélange de vauhxall et your arsenal un bon compromis, d'ailleurs ses détracteurs comme les inrocks et le nme le disent aussi !!! ... alors... bona drag c'est une excellente compil de ses singles très bon aussi.... un seul... si tu aimais les smiths je dirais vauhxall...


----------



## Gorn (14 Septembre 2004)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> Toute la musique injustement appelée "classique" ou "savante", bref la qualité! Et aussi le bon rock, pour la violence qu'il contient, ça donne de l'énergie: AC/DC (pas sur l'iTMS!) , Dire Straits, mais aussi Bjork, Bénabar....



Björk, Bénabar? Très bon!


----------



## IceandFire (14 Septembre 2004)

Gorn a dit:
			
		

> Björk Très bon!


 je confirme


----------



## KARL40 (14 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux du rock dur : southpaw grammar (c'est un de mes favoris) si tu veux du doux : vauhxall and i bcp disent que c'est son meilleur, kill uncle trop court...your arsenal : c'est rockabilly mais bon  le dernier est un mélange de vauhxall et your arsenal un bon compromis, d'ailleurs ses détracteurs comme les inrocks et le nme le disent aussi !!! ... alors... bona drag c'est une excellente compil de ses singles très bon aussi.... un seul... si tu aimais les smiths je dirais vauhxall...


Merci pour tes conseils et ... J'aime toujours Les SMITHS


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Septembre 2004)

Trip sur Radiohead depuis tantôt tout en lisant Marcel Proust "Un amour de Swann"


----------



## IceandFire (14 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Trip sur Radiohead depuis tantôt tout en lisant Marcel Proust "Un amour de Swann"


 parles français  
tantot ils savent pas  tantôt = cet aprèm


----------



## IceandFire (14 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour tes conseils et ... J'aime toujours Les SMITHS


 Moi aussi  you're welcome... bonne écoute


----------



## poildep (14 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> parles français
> tantot ils savent pas  tantôt = cet aprèm


 pas forcément 
ça dépend du moment de la journée 

tantôt = tout à l'heure


----------



## poildep (14 Septembre 2004)

et C'EST français, d'abord


----------



## iTof (14 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux du rock dur : southpaw grammar (c'est un de mes favoris) si tu veux du doux : vauhxall and i bcp disent que c'est son meilleur, kill uncle trop court...your arsenal : c'est rockabilly mais bon  le dernier est un mélange de vauhxall et your arsenal un bon compromis, d'ailleurs ses détracteurs comme les inrocks et le nme le disent aussi !!! ... alors... bona drag c'est une excellente compil de ses singles très bon aussi.... un seul... si tu aimais les smiths je dirais vauhxall...


merci   depuis _Big Mouth Strike Again_, j'ai pas suivi.


----------



## IceandFire (14 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et C'EST français, d'abord


 Oui Monsieur !!!!  ah ces belges...   enfin presque vu que tu es français exilé en belgique


----------



## IceandFire (14 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> merci   depuis _BigMouth Strikes Again_, j'ai pas suivi.


donc the queen is dead   de rien  le dernier album s'appelle : "you are the quarry" chez bmg


----------



## MrStone (14 Septembre 2004)

C'est marrant je l'ai vu à la télé l'autre jour, il a [presque] pas changé Morissey 

Sinon pour moi en boucle une bonne partie de l'aprém, le live Sold Out du Peuple de l'Herbe.
Première écoute mitigée, un peu déçu... et après quelques jours de repos, que du bon


----------



## IceandFire (14 Septembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant je l'ai vu à la télé l'autre jour, il a [presque] pas changé Morissey


 2 "R" à MORRISSEY   nan mais tu sais il est végétarien, il ne fume pas, il fait bcp de natation dans sa piscine à L.A et il boit de la bonne bière   voilà le résultat


----------



## MrStone (14 Septembre 2004)

Oups, toutes mes confuses, mon doigt a dû riper pour commettre un tel crime de lèse-majesté :rose:


----------



## IceandFire (14 Septembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Oups, toutes mes confuses, mon doigt a dû riper pour commettre un tel crime de lèse-majesté :rose:


----------



## Fulvio (14 Septembre 2004)

_A Ghost Is Born_, dernier album en date de Wilco, groupe important d'un genre qu'on appelle l'Americana (ou l'alternative-country : Lambchop, Calexico, Palace, Giant Sand...). Ca fait bien deux mois que je l'ai acheté, mais je lui avais accordé trop peu de temps, et les premières écoutes m'avaient déçu. Il faut dire que j'avais découvert le groupe avec son album précédent, _Yankee Hotel Foxtrot_ (2002), une sublime pépite d'Americana, qui tenait autant de Johnny Cash que de Radiohead (on a beaucoup comparé cet album à _OK Computer_).
Ce nouvel album se dirige plutôt du côté de Sonic Youth, ce qui est assez déroutant, surtout pour quelqu'un comme moi peu amateur des New-Yorkais. Mais si deux morceaux s'étire au-delà des dix minutes, si on entends quelques notes et accords tirés de guitares électriques écorchées, l'ambiance n'est finalement pas si différente du précédent : cotonneux, équilibré au plus juste entre la joie et la mélancolie. Et la déception laisse finalement place à l'addiction.
Les deux chansons à écouter en priorité : _Spider (Kidsmoke)_ dans l'ambiance expérimentale urbaine à la Sonic Youth (mais en fait, pas tant que ça) ; _Humming bird_ le morceau qui évoque le plus l'album précédent, plus classiquement country avec son violon typiquement western.


----------



## IceandFire (15 Septembre 2004)

Stereolab... miam.... du velour....


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Septembre 2004)

Texas "Guitar song"... tout gentil pour se réveiller en buvant mon café


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2004)

"Hatred aside" de Sepultura, avec la participation de Jason Newsteed (ex Metallica)

Ca reveille ca :love:


----------



## IceandFire (15 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> "Hatred aside" de Sepultura, avec la participation de Jason Newsteed (ex Metallica)
> 
> Ca reveille ca :love:


 ça doit oui !!!!


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2004)

France culture, à cette heure ci c'est pas de la musique, mais pour se recoucher, ça berce bien


----------



## Captain_X (15 Septembre 2004)

France music aussi c'est bien pour roupiller 

finalement j'ai bien assez de music chez moi pour écouter la radio


----------



## WebOliver (15 Septembre 2004)

Souvenirs... 

*Lovebugs*

_There's a place I know in Paris
It's where I always long to be
I never feel alone in Paris 'cause
Someone's always waiting there for me

I know all the people
I've never seen before
Soon I won't remember
How I came 'round here anymore

The boys keep on swinging jump and jive
And the girls keep on singing staying alive
And sounds keep on ringing and I will survive
'til closing time
I'll be fine

It always stays the same in paris
No matter if it's night or day
But I must kiss someone in paris
Before they ever let me stay

I know all the voices
I never heard before
Soon I won't remember
How I got out here anymore_


----------



## goonie (15 Septembre 2004)

J'écoute le groupe EV sur mon Ipod mini  

C'est un groupe de rock breton, style Merhzin.


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2004)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> J'écoute le groupe EV sur mon Ipod mini
> 
> C'est un groupe de rock breton, style Merhzin.


 Yes c'est bon ca  

 Moi j'suis en train de me replonger dans la musique qui a bercé mon enfance : Tri Yann :love:


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

Je viens de découvrir un truc d'il y a quelques années (2 ou 3) qui s'appelle senor coconut : 
des reprise de kraftwerk en cha cha cha, meringue ou samba (mais aussi Smoke in the water de Deep purple en chachacha, ou Beat-it de jackson, voire Basame mucho, ou Blue eyes d'elton john...)

Je me le passe en boucle dans ma voiture, c'est top !

(Dans le genre, il y a aussi la reprise d'Hotel Califormia par les gipsy kings : un must de la rigolade)

EDIT : j'oubliais le meilleur de s. coconut : riders on the storm, des doors, en meringue speedé, hilarant (y'a même le sample de tonnerre au début)


----------



## IceandFire (15 Septembre 2004)

Lemon extrait de l'excellent Zooropa de U2 !!! miam.... 8) et tout l'album complet of course...je me fait l'intégrale de U2 depuis plusieurs jours...


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Septembre 2004)

Là je laisse tourner ma bibliothèque iTunes et j'en suis à la B.O. du "Fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain" par Yann Tiersen


----------



## Babast (15 Septembre 2004)

Top 3 : Massive Attack (enfin vus en concert à Colmar le mois dernier :love: ), Björk et Portishead. Et plein plein d'autres choses à côté...

Ah, j'oubliais (Amar va me tuer) : Les Dahus (ska très très festif, de Strasbourg :rateau: )


----------



## Hurrican (15 Septembre 2004)

Et moi comme d'hab je m'écoute ma petite Diana Krall ... 

A propos, Guytan, tu as déjà entendu sa version de "Besame Mucho" ? ... :love:
Elle a aussi une reprise de "Cry me a river" a tomber amoureux.
Avec elle en fond, et un petite repas à deux aux chandelles, elles ne résistent pas.  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je laisse tourner ma bibliothèque iTunes et j'en suis à la B.O. du "Fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain" par Yann Tiersen



Encore un brestois (en plus d'EV, mais je préfère tiersen, perso...)


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et moi comme d'hab je m'écoute ma petite Diana Krall ...
> A propos, Guytan, tu as déjà entendu sa version de "Besame Mucho" ? ... :love:



Nan, fais passer un bout de mp3 par mail que je voie


----------



## Hurrican (15 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Nan, fais passer un bout de mp3 par mail que je voie


 Je te le mets en ftp plutôt, le mail est trop gros.


----------



## Captain_X (15 Septembre 2004)

Diana Krall j'ai tout ses albums, tout es bon dans diana (même elle ) il faut la voir en live, ca swing pour de bon..., sa reprise de And I love Him des beatles .... Dream a little dream of me, en live .. à tomber par terre .... mais bon on peut pas parler de Diana Krall sans parler de Shirley Horn et là c'est vraiment la grande grande classe.


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2004)

L'échantillon est alléchant, je vais me plonger plus avant dans l'écoute de sa gorge


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Septembre 2004)

Là j'écoute le Best Of d'Arno :love:


----------



## Tiobiloute (15 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là j'écoute le Best Of d'Arno :love:



Je suis sur que c'est parce que le mac c'est chic et pas cher !! Mais il est bien ce petit belge !!
Sinon je suis aussi dans la belgique avec "Scala on the rocks" de Scala, c'est extra !!


----------



## Delgesu (15 Septembre 2004)

La chanson gratos de cette semaine, c'est "trop de la balle", comme disent les "djeunes". Elle s'appelle "Make everything change". D'ailleurs j'ai mis tout l'album dans mon panier d'achat pour ma prochaine commande. Cela ressemble aux Cranberries, mais je crois que je préfère les Wire Daisies      L'iTms permets de découvrir des groupes.


----------



## Delgesu (15 Septembre 2004)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> Diana Krall j'ai tout ses albums, tout es bon dans diana (même elle ) il faut la voir en live, ca swing pour de bon..., sa reprise de And I love Him des beatles .... Dream a little dream of me, en live .. à tomber par terre .... mais bon on peut pas parler de Diana Krall sans parler de Shirley Horn et là c'est vraiment la grande grande classe.



Alors là je confirme. Je l'ai découverte par un ami, alors du coup j'ai téléchargé le "Live in Paris", puis "Love scenes". J'adore ce qu'elle fait, c'est une excellente musicienne. De belles chansons, spirituelle, de belles mélodies, elle joue bien, chante bien et JUSTE (c'est pas tout le monde) avec une belle voix. Je me demande juste si elle est vraiment passionée par le jazz, vu son dernier album. J'ai écouté des bouts, et ça ne m'a pas plu du tout. C'est beaucoup plus "pop". Enfin, elle fait de jolies chansons. Là je suis en train de l'écouter


----------



## goonie (15 Septembre 2004)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> La chanson gratos de cette semaine, c'est "trop de la balle", comme disent les "djeunes". Elle s'appelle "Make everything change". D'ailleurs j'ai mis tout l'album dans mon panier d'achat pour ma prochaine commande. Cela ressemble aux Cranberries, mais je crois que je préfère les Wire Daisies      L'iTms permets de découvrir des groupes.


En effet, je viens de la télécharger et ce n'est pas mal du tout


----------



## Hurrican (15 Septembre 2004)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> Alors là je confirme. Je l'ai découverte par un ami, alors du coup j'ai téléchargé le "Live in Paris", puis "Love scenes". J'adore ce qu'elle fait, c'est une excellente musicienne.


Je te conseille l'album 'The look of love", c'est vraiment le meilleur. 
Captain ... Moi aussi je les ai tous !


----------



## camisol (16 Septembre 2004)

Ce type 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



est dingue.





Mais qu'est-ce que c'est bon...


----------



## Foguenne (16 Septembre 2004)

Je n'écoute pas que de la chanson française mais bon, j'aime bien en avoir un certain pourcentage dans mon iPod.

Mon dernier coup de coeur en chanson française c'est Florent Marchet. 
Pour décrire son travail je dirais que c'est des chansons style Miossec avec une voix style Souchon.  (c'est évidement très réducteur.  )






Il y a moyen d'écouter une de ses chansons sur le site. (cliquez sur "Gargilesse", nom de son album)


----------



## IceandFire (16 Septembre 2004)

MORRISSEY EN CONCERT LE 22 NOVEMBRE PROCHAIN AU ZENITH DE PARIS 20 H !!!!!!!!!!!
Je n'y crois pas !!!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Septembre 2004)

Lol Iceandfire 

Là j'écoute Madonna - "Take a bow"


----------



## IceandFire (16 Septembre 2004)

la chanson des Smiths c'est : " Sheila take a bow"


----------



## iTof (17 Septembre 2004)

là, "Dirty Sticky Floors" de Dave Gahan


----------



## Stargazer (17 Septembre 2004)

en ce moment l'anthologie des "Dead can Dance" ... sublime comme à chaque écoute !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

et pour moi: J. J. Cale


----------



## Stargazer (17 Septembre 2004)

"Dead can dance" encore et toujours ... Quand la musique nous transporte vers des lieux ancrés au plus profond de nous même, proches et pourtant si lointains


----------



## iTof (17 Septembre 2004)

LFO, Fat Boy Slim et Pompougnac...
'tain, "réveil" dans 3h30   
> alors, ... nuit blanche avec Lemmy et Stargazer en écoutant Daft Punk


----------



## Stargazer (17 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> LFO, Fat Boy Slim et Pompougnac...
> 'tain, "réveil" dans 3h30
> > alors, ... nuit blanche avec Lemmy et Stargazer en écoutant Daft Punk


 Ca fait plaisir !!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait plaisir !!!



à moi également


----------



## nicogala (17 Septembre 2004)

Là chez moi c'est l'innénarrable Nina Hagen...







Quel talent ! :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Septembre 2004)

Je te l'accorde pour "99 luft balloons" :love:

Sinon là je sors d'un bon trip de Faithless :love:


----------



## IceandFire (17 Septembre 2004)

"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer,"boy racer, Moz of course...


----------



## nicogala (17 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je te l'accorde pour "99 luft balloons" :love:
> 
> Sinon là je sors d'un bon trip de Faithless :love:


  heuu.. là je crois que c'est N*e*na pour le coup  (mais c'était peut-être ironique ?  non ?)


----------



## FANREM (17 Septembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> heuu.. je là crois que c'est N*e*na pour le coup  (mais c'était peut-être ironique ?  non ?)



Je confirme, l'original, c'est NENA


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2004)

J'suis en plein soulfly ce midi


----------



## nicogala (17 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'suis en plein soulfly ce midi


...tandis que je remonte le (bon vieux) temps avec "Bestial Devastation"


----------



## KARL40 (17 Septembre 2004)

Dans la série "turning rebellion into money", il y a une édition spéciale double CD + DVD du plus grand album rock : "London Calling" des CLASH pour son 25 ème anniversaire. 

CD1: l'album d'origine remasterisé 
CD2: titres rares ou inédits 
DVD: un documentaire inédit (32mn) sur l'enregistrement de l'album + des séances de répétitions dans les studios Wessex + trois vidéos promos : "London Calling, Train in Vain, Clamp Down" .

Sortie prévue le 20 septembre !

Fait chier de racheter un disque que j'ai déjà, mais je crois que j'ai pas le choix .....


----------



## iTof (18 Septembre 2004)

là, en boucle "Praise you" de Fat Boy Slim  :love:


----------



## Tiobiloute (18 Septembre 2004)

Sunburn de Muse a fond les écouteurs de l'iPod


----------



## Bassman (18 Septembre 2004)

Petite cure d'Angra ce matin


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Septembre 2004)

Un tit Garbage pour la route :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2004)

"lolita nie en block" (connu egalement sous "un ange pass") de l'album tostaky de noir desir... wiii, je tourne au noir desir en ce momment... :sick::rose::love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Septembre 2004)

Kid Loco - "A Grand Love Story"


----------



## dude (18 Septembre 2004)

AC/DC - Jailbreak :king:


----------



## nicogala (18 Septembre 2004)

Ma "presqu'intégrale" de Blackmore's Night... soit 3h20 en continu... rien de tel pour déchiffrer des sites en anglais sur la gestion des swapfiles sous UNIX ... :mouais:


----------



## squarepusher (18 Septembre 2004)

boards of canada - 1969


----------



## Bassman (18 Septembre 2004)

Holier than thou - Metallica (que je me fais un plaisir d'accompagner a la basse :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Septembre 2004)

Là, le dernier album de M :love: "Qui de nous deux"


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me lasse pas de l'album *Discovery, de Daft Punk !*
> :love:  :love:


 Il est vraiment excellent!  d'accord avec toi, surtout "Aerodynamic" :love:


----------



## IceandFire (18 Septembre 2004)

le freak c'est chic !!!  c'est bon humm...ca grooooovvvvveeeee..... grouvy baby


----------



## iTof (19 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Yeaaaah !*
> _Dans mes bras Crescent doll !_
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



quand je vois mes 2 bout'chou devant le DVD Discovery faire de la Bass sur Aerodynamic, c'est le pannard... :love: :love: 
Harder, better, faster, stronger... aller, je me change d'avatar


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2004)

je ne m'en lasse pas...







 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Grug (19 Septembre 2004)




----------



## Grug (19 Septembre 2004)

ben là, en fait j'ecoute Metallica...

en fait c'est la faute à Bassman


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Septembre 2004)

Moi je m'écoute du "Henry Salvador" :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:

 j'rigole, j'aime bien le jazz


----------



## Grug (19 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi je m'écoute du "Henry Salvador" :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> j'rigole, j'aime bien le jazz


 je vois pas bien le rapport entre les 2, mais bon, c'est amusant salvador


----------



## IceandFire (19 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je ne m'en lasse pas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 rencontré cet été à deauville et donc photographié   très sympa le monsieur...et quels musiciens !!! trop court le concert....


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Septembre 2004)

Là je m'écoute Arno :love: l'album "charlatan" - "Bathroom singer" 

du 100% Gelbe  :love:


----------



## Bassman (20 Septembre 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (20 Septembre 2004)

Un p'tit CONFLICT avant de sortir ....


----------



## Fulvio (20 Septembre 2004)

En ce moment, le dernier "Monster CD" du Rock & Folk du mois. Après une première écoute, trois titres se distinguent :
- Blues Explosion - Mars A-Z : un titre sympa qui promet un album susceptible de faire oublier la déception de _Plastic Fang_, mais peut-être pas l'enthousiasme des monumentaux _Orange_ et _Acme_.
- The Flash Express - Feel the Blues : faut être honnête, ce groupe n'est qu'un clone du précédent (jusqu'au nom). MAIS ! Car il y a un mais... eh bien ces nouveaux venus (du moins à ma connaissance) ont une sacré verve, et pourrait bien détrôner l'original, si celui-ci s'enlise encore. Mr Spencer, Bauer et Simmins, surveillez vos arrières. 
- Richmond Fontaine - Willamette : Americana/Alternative Country. Un morceau hanté, long, mélancolique et inquiétant, évoluant d'une country de marécage à une déflagration sonique, soutenu par une steel-pedal du plus bel effet, et un chant dont le refrain va à coup sûr me hanter pendant quelques jours.

Sinon, alt-country toujours, j'ai vu ce matin à la fnac (et à ma grande surprise) que les excellents Giant Sand avait sorti un nouvel album. Comme je surveille en ce moment mon porte-monnaie, j'ai temporisé mon achat (pas longtemps, j'ai des chèques-cadeaux qui trainent quelques part), mais vous pouvez être sûr que je vous en reparlerais. Vite fait, on y trouve une reprise déjantée des Sex Pistols ("Anarchy in Uk" chanté le nez pincé, ou alors le larynx rempli d'hélium), une énième version de la toujours géniale "Cracklin water", et un titre nommé "Les forçats innocents" chanté dans un idiome étrange qui pourrait bien être du français (au vu du titre, c'est le cas, mais avec l'accent de Tucson, c'est assez dur à cerner, surtout sur un extrait de 30 secondes -- vivent les bornes d'écoute de la fnac  ).


----------



## WebOliver (21 Septembre 2004)

Un petit remember: _The Final Countdown_ de Europe... :casse: Vais aller me coucher, ça vaut mieux...


----------



## poildep (21 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un petit remember: _The Final Countdown_ de Europe... :casse: Vais aller me coucher, ça vaut mieux...


 oui... va te coucher !


----------



## piro (21 Septembre 2004)

ce matin RAMMSTEIN pour se reveiller 
un petit coup de "bestrafe mich" et de "du riechst so gut" au casque bien evidemment a cette heure


----------



## dude (21 Septembre 2004)

Le ventilo de mon PC   


_ Ze veux un ibook _


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Septembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> ce matin RAMMSTEIN pour se reveiller
> un petit coup de "bestrafe mich" et de "du riechst so gut" au casque bien evidemment a cette heure



Ah un fan de rammstein je me sens moins seul. c'est ce jour ou demain que sort le nouveau CD du groupe. 

En garde voisins et épouse.


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Septembre 2004)

David Bowie - "Reality" : "Bring me the disco king"


----------



## IceandFire (21 Septembre 2004)

The Shins..."chutes too narrow"... excellent  Bonne petite pop fraiche...


----------



## iTof (21 Septembre 2004)

un peu de DM, pour changer.... D) J'ai retrouvé ça... Pendant un temps, un temps, sur le site Apple, il y avais une ITV de DM sur le matos utilisé en concert (du Mac) ainsi que sur celui de (Dieu) Anton Corbijn. Je le retrouve pas. Trop vieux p't'être...







là, on vois un pismo au fond...


----------



## vdb (22 Septembre 2004)

à cette heure en général du blues, du jazz..
là je suis sur smoothjazz.com :style:


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour VDB :love: bienvenue sur MacGé :love:  un compatriote de plus! et de St-Luc en plus :love:

là j'écoute Dido "send in my shoe"


----------



## IceandFire (22 Septembre 2004)

U2....... le bonus CD 2 du best of .... miam....


----------



## iTof (23 Septembre 2004)

en ce moment... "Hello" de Chritina Aguilera : la patate ! C'est la musique de la dernière pub de la Mercedes classe A, que Mercedes propose en téléchargement...


----------



## Stargazer (23 Septembre 2004)

Moi je me fais un peu de dead can dance avant d'aller me coucher !!!


----------



## iTof (23 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moi je me fais un peu de dead can dance avant d'aller me coucher !!!


 c'est souvent en ce moment, non, t'es en psycho, c'est ça ? 
cela fait vraiment longtemps que je n'ai pas écouté...


----------



## Stargazer (23 Septembre 2004)

C'est tellement bon la nuit le dead can dance !!!


----------



## IceandFire (23 Septembre 2004)

Luke "la sentinelle" pour le matin c'est po mal avec un café enfin une vasque


----------



## KARL40 (23 Septembre 2004)

Ce matin dans le ipod, DEPORTIVO 






Des p'tits gars de Bois d'Arcy qui jouent un très bon rock énervé.

Les amateurs de LUKE devraient apprécier


----------



## IceandFire (23 Septembre 2004)

allez retour aux sources : "the world won't listen" by the Smiths !!!!! ah c'est bon !!!!! bon qui vient le 22 ???


----------



## KARL40 (23 Septembre 2004)

Et merde ! Encore un label qui ferme ses portes ....

SMALL AXE http://www.smallaxe.fr/inter_1.html c'est fini


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2004)

de la minimale swiss-made


----------



## KARL40 (23 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> de la minimale swiss-made


Tu écoutes le "tic-tac" de ta swatch ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Tu écoutes le "tic-tac" de ta swatch ?


ah ces bons vieux gags de rockers


----------



## yvos (23 Septembre 2004)

c'est sympa


----------



## KARL40 (23 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah ces bons vieux gags de rockers


   'foiré


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Septembre 2004)

Anthony Rother "Leben" - la vidéo de Foguenne m'a rappelé que j'avais qq mp3 qui trainaient sur l'iPod


----------



## IceandFire (23 Septembre 2004)

Belle and Sebastian... !!! dog on wheels... yummy !!!!


----------



## KARL40 (23 Septembre 2004)

PASSION FODDER : "And bleed that river dry" .


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Septembre 2004)

Brigitte Fontaine : "J'adore pas"


----------



## piro (23 Septembre 2004)

The Corrs "Intimacy"


----------



## elektroseb (23 Septembre 2004)

Kas Product "Try Out"


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Septembre 2004)

Soldout : "I don't want to have sex with you"


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Septembre 2004)

Ben tu connais l'tarif j'crois...


C'EST DE LA MERDE !!!


----------



## IceandFire (24 Septembre 2004)

U2 again..beautifull day..; I hope so !!!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> U2 again..beautifull day..; I hope so !!!!



U2, momo et bjôrk que des valeurs sûres. même si j'ai arrêté bjôrk après POST et que je prends du BJORG au petit déjeuner


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Septembre 2004)

Kruder & Dorfmeister : "Speechless" un peu de drum


----------



## Bassman (24 Septembre 2004)

Sonata arctica : Wolf and raven :love:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu connais l'tarif j'crois...
> 
> 
> C'EST DE LA MERDE !!!


ils ont toujours des titres bizarres ces groupes français


----------



## squarepusher (24 Septembre 2004)

!!!     -   Me And Giuliani Down By The School Yard (A True Strory)
!!! C'est cool comme non de groupe non ?


----------



## Grug (24 Septembre 2004)

Nina Simone- The house of rising sun
(les portes du penitencier, une version superbe, en live, enfin juste apres le concert, avec les bruits de bar qui se rangent, bref superbe )


----------



## goonie (24 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est plutôt pop-rock.
> Je suis un inconditionnel d'Alanis Morissette que j'ai vu déjà trois fois
> 
> 
> ...


  Je te conseille, si tu ne le connais pas déjà, Clay Aiken, dans le même genre, un peu plus pop


----------



## IceandFire (24 Septembre 2004)

l'accord parfait autour de lucie....


----------



## Grug (24 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Soldout : "I don't want to have sex with you"


 











Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> l'accord parfait autour de lucie....



décidement c'est un sans faute, j'attends le prochain avec impatience


----------



## KARL40 (24 Septembre 2004)

Avant de sortir, un p'tit "search & destroy" des STOOGES ....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

"A la cantine on dîne. A la cantine du Trianon,
 C'est la comptine-tine des minots qui n'ont pas un rond...
 A la cantine on dîne. A la cantine du Trianon,
 C'est jamais la famine Le vin décalamine l'esto ... mac...
 Tu peux rentrer, t'es pas d'attaque... mac !"



 la ruda,  avant d'aller rejoindre une amie...
 c'est festif tout ca...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Brigitte Fontaine : "J'adore pas"


 wiii, d'ailleurs, je me pose des questions a propos d'elle... elle est completement folle, ou ce fait juste passer pour folle... ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Septembre 2004)

Elle est pas folle du tout, elle est poète...  elle fait vraiment des jeux de mots très fins... c une artistes à part entière... vraiment 

Sinon, là j'écoute tjrs de la drum  pour pas changer: Akufen "Quebec Nightclub": "Whore house" :love:


----------



## piro (24 Septembre 2004)

Sophie et Magaly  "Papa Pingouin"

Le papa pingouin, le papa pingouin
Le papa, le papa, le papa pingouin
Le papa pingouin s'ennuie sur la banquise.


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Septembre 2004)

"Lux Aeterna" de la B.O. de "Requiem for a dream"  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (25 Septembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> décidement c'est un sans faute, j'attends le prochain avec impatience


 j'y peut rien c'est la musique que j'aimeeeeeee 
tu attends quoi ? le prochain ADL ou mon écoute ?


----------



## Delgesu (25 Septembre 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> wiii, d'ailleurs, je me pose des questions a propos d'elle... elle est completement folle, ou ce fait juste passer pour folle... ?



Je supporte pas ce qu'elle fait. Peut-être tout simplement parceque ce n'est pas de la musique. Elle écrit peut-être de belles paroles, je n'ai pas fait attention, mais moi mon métier c'est musicien, et quand on me demande de faire de la musique, j'essaye correctement de mettre une note derrière l'autre, avec un son décent. Elle n'a même pas de voix! Il n'y a pas que les textes quand même ! Au point de vue abscence de mélodie, ça me rappelle Vincent Delerme, le chouchou de France-Inter et le fils à son papa. Au Québec, les gens disent que la France est le pays des chanteurs sans voix, et on comprends pourquoi, mon Dieu. Brel, reviens !!! Ah, il était pas français? Sans blague????

J'aime beaucoup Bénabar par exemple, mais c'est pareil, il chante pas vraiment, mais au moins ses musiques sont souvent bonnes; mélodies que l'on retient, une bonne orchestration. Mais la voix, pitiéééééé!    


bon j'espère ne froisser personne, et promis, j'écouterai attentivement ses PAROLES à Brigitte Fontaine la prochaine fois. Ma meilleure amis l'adore, donc il doit y avoir du bon quand même !!!!


----------



## poildep (25 Septembre 2004)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> Je supporte pas ce qu'elle fait. Peut-être tout simplement parceque ce n'est pas de la musique. Elle écrit peut-être de belles paroles, je n'ai pas fait attention, mais moi mon métier c'est musicien, et quand on me demande de faire de la musique, j'essaye correctement de mettre une note derrière l'autre, avec un son décent. Elle n'a même pas de voix! Il n'y a pas que les textes quand même ! Au point de vue abscence de mélodie, ça me rappelle Vincent Delerme, le chouchou de France-Inter et le fils à son papa. Au Québec, les gens disent que la France est le pays des chanteurs sans voix, et on comprends pourquoi, mon Dieu. Brel, reviens !!! Ah, il était pas français? Sans blague????
> 
> J'aime beaucoup Bénabar par exemple, mais c'est pareil, il chante pas vraiment, mais au moins ses musiques sont souvent bonnes; mélodies que l'on retient, une bonne orchestration. Mais la voix, pitiéééééé!
> 
> ...


 ben excuse-moi, mais je suis musicien aussi. Et Brigitte Fontaine, c'est de la musique.
Et la france est peut-être le pays des chanteurs sans-voix, mais si c'est pour se taper Lara Fabian ou Celine Dion...


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Septembre 2004)

Merci Poildep 

Là j'écoute de la drum :love: encore et toujours :love: Dune + Ming & FS


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> j'y peut rien c'est la musique que j'aimeeeeeee
> tu attends quoi ? le prochain ADL ou mon écoute ?



ta prochaine écoute pour voir si j'écoute également ; ADL j'ai surtout écouté le premier

de base j'écoute rarement de la chanson française car j'écoute de la musique en travaillant et la compréhension de certaines paroles est incompatible avec la concentration exigée par un boulot


----------



## IceandFire (25 Septembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> ta prochaine écoute pour voir si j'écoute également ; ADL j'ai surtout écouté le premier
> 
> de base j'écoute rarement de la chanson française car j'écoute de la musique en travaillant et la compréhension de certaines paroles est incompatible avec la concentration exigée par un boulot


 ok, sauf si tu comprends l'anglais...


----------



## IceandFire (25 Septembre 2004)

Pour en revenir à ADL je les aient vus 3 fois, pour moi il ne feront jamais mieux que le premier...
Ils me l'avaient dédicacé lors d'un shooting trés sympa....c'est la version gatefold, collector, ils aiment bcp les Smiths aussi d'ailleurs et valérie leulliot (la fille de maryse gildas!) avait repris : please,please,please...let me get what i want...


----------



## IceandFire (25 Septembre 2004)

allez un ptit coup de The Charlatans "the only one i know...


----------



## KARL40 (25 Septembre 2004)

On se réveille en douceur .....

ECHO & THE BUNNYMEN : The Killing Moon .....


----------



## nicogala (25 Septembre 2004)

depuis un bonne heure : le sympathique Uli jon Roth


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Septembre 2004)

Punk Rock ; mais millésimé entre 1976 et 1977, pas au delà.
Ska ; mais plutôt jamaican années 60 / 70 maxi.
... En fait je dois être un peu monomaniaque...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Septembre 2004)

Tout de même... c'est vrai que Killing moon est un morceau fin et sensible.... Ah ; nostalgie; quand tu nous tiens, nous les vieux...


----------



## pitch'i (25 Septembre 2004)

le chant des oiseaux qui me narguent, 
   le vole des insectes qui me cherchent, 
   le vent qui me chatouille les oreilles, 
   mon miaulement et des fois les sons 
  du mac quand maîtresse n'est pas là 
  c'est chouette la vie de chat !


----------



## Grug (25 Septembre 2004)

Everybody Loves Somebody, version Dean Martin


----------



## mado (25 Septembre 2004)

Rock The Casba, version Rachid Taha


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

un cadeau:







 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Grug (25 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> un cadeau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 a perdu cougar ?


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2004)

unhappy birthday des Smiths of course !!!  c'est de circonstance pour moi today !!!


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2004)

LA pochette avec richard davalos dans : à l'est d'eden...
Le dernier album des Smiths sorti en 1987...
Un must....


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Septembre 2004)

Là j'écoute Radiohead :love: "Hail to the thief" : "Where I end and you begin"


----------



## elektroseb (26 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> unhappy birthday des Smiths of course !!!  c'est de circonstance pour moi today !!!



Bon anniversaire Ice


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Septembre 2004)

ELECTROZOB !!!

J'adore ton pseudo décidément !!


----------



## lumai (26 Septembre 2004)

Deus, Great American Nude  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire Ice


Danke ! thanks ! for all


----------



## piro (27 Septembre 2004)

ce matin je tourne à ça :





Ghost in the shell standalone complex OST 2


----------



## IceandFire (27 Septembre 2004)

Beetlebum de Blur.... cool... 8)


----------



## IceandFire (27 Septembre 2004)

Bon ben c'est parti pour un best of de Blur... ca fesait longtemps !!!!


----------



## IceandFire (27 Septembre 2004)

coldplay...  A rush..... très beau tout de même....


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2004)

Ce midi c'est plutot :


----------



## guytantakul (27 Septembre 2004)

Je viens de réessayer d'écouter le dernier prodigy... Ben ça passse toujours pas...
7 ans d'attente pour ça... (j'étais pourtant bien fan jusque là... )


----------



## KARL40 (27 Septembre 2004)

Dire que t'as passé ta matinée à écouter de la musique alors que d'autres se font chier au boulot   C'est vraiment trop injuste !   

Sinon, j'ai acheté le double CD + 1 DVD des CLASH "London Calling".

Musicalement rien de nouveau mais le DVD est excellent, malgré une qualité d'image très moyenne (on les voit enregistrer LE disque, se faire engueuler par le producteur ....).

Cela reste quand même un objet pour fans ...


----------



## guytantakul (27 Septembre 2004)

Se faire engueuler ?   
Un mythe s'effondre ! (À moins que cela ne soit le producteur, qui s'effondre )


----------



## piro (27 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ce midi c'est plutot :


tres bon choix bassou c est mon album prefere de metallica
mais c est pas un peu trop rapide comme musique pour le digestion


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, j'ai acheté le double CD + 1 DVD des CLASH "London Calling".
> 
> Musicalement rien de nouveau...


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ce midi c'est plutot :


 et ça, c'est etonnant venant de toi


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> tres bon choix bassou c est mon album prefere de metallica
> mais c est pas un peu trop rapide comme musique pour le digestion



J'ai une petite préférence pour and justice for all... malgrés son absence totale de basse


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Septembre 2004)

Encore du sampling minimaliste là  toujours Akufen pour pas changer...  :style: :love:


----------



## KARL40 (27 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>


  oui bon ... le second CD c'est des inédits et des démos .... mais il n'apporte rien de nouveau ....  

Et sinon tu écoutes quoi là ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une petite préférence pour and justice for all... malgrés son absence totale de basse



Metallica sauce industriel ou sauce violon


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> oui bon ... le second CD c'est des inédits et des démos .... mais il n'apporte rien de nouveau ....
> 
> Et sinon tu écoutes quoi là ?


  
ben du cpoup et forcement London Calling  
(mais bon, le CD de base)


----------



## abba zaba (27 Septembre 2004)

http://www.thebees.info/theBees.html


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Septembre 2004)

Là, St Germain "Tourist" : "So Flute"


----------



## akufen (27 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Encore du sampling minimaliste là  toujours Akufen pour pas changer...  :style: :love:



si tu veux changer de sampling minimaliste il y a Maztthew Dear :love:  :love:  ou mathew Jonhson avec son decompresion EP  

A


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Septembre 2004)

akufen a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux changer de sampling minimaliste il y a Maztthew Dear :love:  :love:  ou mathew Jonhson avec son decompresion EP
> 
> A


 Merci du conseil  :love:


----------



## akufen (27 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Merci du conseil  :love:



Evidement cela s'écrit matthew dear (l'abum s'appelle Leave luck to heaven et en plus dispo sur IMTS :love: ) et non mazthew, je crois que j'aurai pu corriger le premier post mais je ne sais pas comment on fait  

Voilà bonne écoute.A


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Septembre 2004)

akufen a dit:
			
		

> Evidement cela s'écrit matthew dear (l'abum s'appelle Leave luck to heaven et en plus dispo sur IMTS :love: ) et non mazthew, je crois que j'aurai pu corriger le premier post mais je ne sais pas comment on fait
> 
> Voilà bonne écoute.A


 Me douttait bien, ai déjà fait une tite recherche via Google... 

Ai trouvé pour le premier, mais pas grand chose pour le deuxième


----------



## akufen (27 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Me douttait bien, ai déjà fait une tite recherche via Google...
> 
> Ai trouvé pour le premier, mais pas grand chose pour le deuxième



Attention pour le second je crois qu'il n'a pas fait encore de cd il produit sur d'excellent label type, Perlon, Cadenza et cela reste pour l'instant pas très connu.

Bon tu peux essayer Luciano, Ark, Cabanne, Daniel Bell, BabyFord...


J'éspère que tu trouveras ton bonheur, bon c'est pas tout ça mais je ne sais toujours pas quoi écouter...  

A.


----------



## Luc G (28 Septembre 2004)

Là, j'écoute Sonny Boy   Williamson
 avec Memphis Slim et Big Bill Bronzy


----------



## Grug (28 Septembre 2004)

le bruit de la ponceuse dans la couloir.
quel sens du rhytme ces italiens


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2004)

Nirvanna pas branché Mauvaise TIVI


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Septembre 2004)

Garbage "Beautiful" => "Cup of coffee"


----------



## akufen (28 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> le bruit de la ponceuse dans la couloir.
> quel sens du rhytme ces italiens



je ne veux pas me méler de ce qu'il ne me regarde pas, mais il s'agit de quoi, ponceuse, couloir, italiens... :mouais:


----------



## piro (28 Septembre 2004)

The corrs "borrowed heaven"






un tres bon album pour se detendre


----------



## Grug (28 Septembre 2004)

akufen a dit:
			
		

> je ne veux pas me méler de ce qu'il ne me regarde pas, mais il s'agit de quoi, ponceuse, couloir, italiens... :mouais:


 les travaux, un groupe sympa.
ils se depacent à domicile et t'interprètent un concerto.
c'est tres contemporain, avec des variations.
sympa, sauf les intro à 8 du.
et parties pour marteau et ponceuses, un poil repetitives et bruyante.
sinon, ca consomme du 2 café à la journée et 5 mn de discut à chaque passage.

bref, un groupe qui tourne bien, en boucle chez moi depuis 10 jours


----------



## akufen (28 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> les travaux, un groupe sympa.
> ils se depacent à domicile et t'interprètent un concerto.
> c'est tres contemporain, avec des variations.
> sympa, sauf les intro à 8 du.
> ...



Plutôt sympas comme ambiance ça me rappelle un truc des années 80, je ne me souviens plus du nom, genre industriel allemand, j'ai bien un idée de la prononciation mais pour l'orthographe je ne vais pas m'aventurer, mais bonne écoute à toi...

tiens je n'arrive pas à mettre de petites bebetes, ie déconne encore (celui du taf)


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2004)

akufen a dit:
			
		

> Plutôt sympas comme ambiance ça me rappelle un truc des années 80, je ne me souviens plus du nom, genre industriel allemand, j'ai bien un idée de la prononciation mais pour l'orthographe je ne vais pas m'aventurer, mais bonne écoute à toi...
> 
> tiens je n'arrive pas à mettre de petites bebetes, ie déconne encore (celui du taf)


kraftwerk, sûrement


----------



## KARL40 (28 Septembre 2004)

akufen a dit:
			
		

> Plutôt sympas comme ambiance ça me rappelle un truc des années 80, je ne me souviens plus du nom, genre industriel allemand, j'ai bien un idée de la prononciation mais pour l'orthographe je ne vais pas m'aventurer, mais bonne écoute à toi...
> 
> tiens je n'arrive pas à mettre de petites bebetes, ie déconne encore (celui du taf)


[size=-1][/size] 

Einsturzende Neubauten


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> [size=-1][/size]
> 
> Einsturzende Neubauten



Pas assez rapide pour le nom du groupe mais l'album c'est Strategies Against Architecture (1 ou 2)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> kraftwerk, sûrement



Kratwerk de "l'industriel", ça va pas


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2004)

Moi c'est ca cet AM :


----------



## akufen (28 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> [size=-1][/size]
> 
> Einsturzende Neubauten



oui c'est ça excellent d'ailleur avec des choses plus easy listenning que d'autres mais toujours interessant.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Septembre 2004)

Adagio pour cordes de Samuel Barber (musique utilisée notamment dans un sktech d'Albert Dupontel lorsqu'il joue le rôle d'un avocat)


----------



## Grug (28 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est ca cet AM :


 joli pochette, j'aime bien le chapeau


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Septembre 2004)

sur le site dekraftwerk on peut écouter quelques production de ce groupe revendiqué par la scène techno


----------



## nicogala (28 Septembre 2004)

La "pétulante" Wendy 'o William avec les Plasmatics  (pour ceux qui osent l'apprécier du moins)... comment vous décrire ? Bassou tu devrais essayer... c'est une ex-pornostar reconvertie dans le punkdestroymetal du début des années 80... une copine à Lemmy (K. , pas le notre  )... dans le genre, ça n'a rien (mais rien) du tout à voir avec Nina Hagen !






sinon, à force d'entendre parler de "samples minimalistes" je vais commencer à me poser des question... vous pourriez pas mettre des liens sur ce que vous écoutez pour qu'on puisse découvrir nous aussi ? C'est pas que je suis curieux mais... oui beaucoup qd même !


----------



## tomtom (28 Septembre 2004)

Un p'tit groupe de screamo bien sympathique :love:  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Septembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> sinon, à force d'entendre parler de "samples minimalistes" je vais commencer à me poser des question... vous pourriez pas mettre des liens sur ce que vous écoutez pour qu'on puisse découvrir nous aussi ? C'est pas que je suis curieux mais... oui beaucoup qd même !



Prêt à perdre un tympan


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2004)

The sugarcubes... miam...Icelandic time...of course....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> The sugarcubes... miam...Icelandic time...of course....



Evident avec Björk 

 

Ce site pour que tu puisses fêter ton anniversaire en musique


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Evident avec Björk
> 
> 
> 
> Ce site pour que tu puisses fêter ton anniversaire en musique


Björk ???? c'est qui ? 
TAKK !!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Björk ???? c'est qui ?
> TAKK !!!



Je ne comprends pas. Il n'y a pas de tréma ?


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2004)

Takk = merci


----------



## iTof (28 Septembre 2004)

ce soir, petite playlist issue des dernières pages et par associations d'idées :
- The Charlatans "The only one I know"  et donc Ride&#8230;
- Echo & The Bunnymen "The Killing Moon" et donc Blancmange&#8230;
- Cold Play et donc Dido...
- St Germain et donc Stéphane Pompougnac...
- Garbage et donc Hooverphonic...
- Kraftwerk et donc Brian Eno ou Tangerine Dream...
(- Einsturzende Neubauten et donc Front Line Assembly, mais peut-être pas en accord avec le reste...)
- K's Choice "Virgin State Of Mind" et donc Aimee Mann 
- les "sales histoires" d'Albert Dupontel en VHS
et
- Björk, tout simplement (mais pas encore le dernier  )

(merci à vous, pour certains morceaux, cela faisait longtemps)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Takk = merci



c'est pas "pökk" pour dire merci


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2004)

non Täkk   de rien Itof  you're welcome 
quand  on peut  faire du bien


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> ce soir, petite playlist issue des dernières pages et par associations d'idées :
> - The Charlatans "The only one I know"  et donc Ride?
> - Echo & The Bunnymen "The Killing Moon" et donc Blancmange?
> - Cold Play et donc Dido...
> ...



pas mal sauf des associations bizarres : 

Einsturzende Neubauten et FLA ; j'aurais plutôt associé avec Nick Cave and The Bad Seeds (même si Blixa Bargeld a quitté le groupe) ou des groupes "germaniques" et "bruitistes".

FLA chez moi c'était en playlist avec Front 242 mais avec les sides projects des 2 groupes cela faisait trop de titres. 

Coldplay oui ; Dido non (c'est subjectif)   

Echo & .. avec Electrafixion ou Ian "McCulloch" et la superbe reprise du non moins super "Lover, Lover" de Leonard Cohen


----------



## ficelle (28 Septembre 2004)

le nouveau Manu Chao est dsipo dans tous les bon kiosques à journaux depuis 2-3 jours ...
quelqu'un a écouté ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> non Täkk   de rien Itof  you're welcome
> quand  on peut  faire du bien



Sur ce dictionnaire takk ou täkk ne correspond à rien


----------



## akufen (28 Septembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> La "pétulante" Wendy 'o William avec les Plasmatics  (pour ceux qui osent l'apprécier du moins)... comment vous décrire ? Bassou tu devrais essayer... c'est une ex-pornostar reconvertie dans le punkdestroymetal du début des années 80... une copine à Lemmy (K. , pas le notre  )... dans le genre, ça n'a rien (mais rien) du tout à voir avec Nina Hagen !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok dès que j'arrive ce soir chez moi, j'en donnerai plus mais en attendant va sur le site de mutek, il s'agit d'un festival de muqsique electronique ultrapointu 
http://www.mutek.ca/
et tu pourras découvrir des artistes comme Akufen, Matthew dear, ... :love:  :love: 
Bref que du bon, j'en donne plus tout à l'heure


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2004)

Angie il m'embêteeeeee!!!!!!!! hein oui c'est merci Täkk !!!!! toi la fan de Björk et des sugarcubes et Glin-Glo et Kulk et tappi tikarass........


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2004)

akufen a dit:
			
		

> Ok dès que j'arrive ce soir chez moi, j'en donnerai plus mais en attendant va sur le site de mutek, il s'agit d'un festival de muqsique electronique ultrapointu
> http://www.mutek.ca/
> et tu pourras découvrir des artistes comme Akufen, Matthew dear, ... :love:  :love:
> Bref que du bon, j'en donne plus tout à l'heure


 on dirait PINK !!!!  La photo de la dame


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> le nouveau Manu Chao est dsipo dans tous les bon kiosques à journaux depuis 2-3 jours ...
> quelqu'un a écouté ?


 c'est la version courte !!!! la version longue sort dans les bonnes librairies début novembre.... Le 4 je crois....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Glin-Glo et Kulk et tappi tikarass........



Ce sont des insultes en islandais


----------



## akufen (28 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> on dirait PINK !!!!



heu c'est quoi Pink  ???


----------



## iTof (28 Septembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> pas mal sauf des associations bizarres :
> 
> Einsturzende Neubauten et FLA ; j'aurais plutôt associé avec Nick Cave and The Bad Seeds (même si Blixa Bargeld a quitté le groupe) ou des groupes "germaniques" et "bruitistes".


L'excellent Nick Cave and The Bad Seeds  du label Mute est mieux je le conçois, plutôt que l'EBM de FLA. Voire Nitzer Ebb (encore Mute). Je ne sais pas pourquoi cette association m'est venue... Quand à 



			
				Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Front 242 mais avec les sides projects des 2 groupes cela faisait trop de titres.


c'est un régulier sur mon iTunes. Vu en concert, tout comme Kraftwerk, Ride et The Charlatans dans la liste...

Coldplay oui ; Dido non (c'est subjectif) , bah ouais, je ne me l'explique pas   



			
				Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Echo & .. avec Electrafixion ou Ian "McCulloch" et la superbe reprise du non moins super "Lover, Lover" de Leonard Cohen


Ian McCulloch, ce me rappelle mes années de lecture des Inrocks :love: :love: et je ne dois avoir qu'un CD Promo de Leonard Cohen. M'en souviens plus. Je verrai ce soir.

MERCI !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Septembre 2004)

c'est cela PINK


----------



## akufen (28 Septembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> c'est cela PINK


c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait,   
mais ressemblance avec quoi en fin y a un truc qui m'a échappé. :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> Coldplay oui ; Dido non (c'est subjectif) , bah ouais, je ne me l'explique pas



En ce moment j'écoute "Face à la mer" de Calogero-Passi (télécharger sur iTunes) cela ne s'explique pas vu les 242, Sisters Of mercy, Nefilim ou Fields of Nephilim, Fla, Suicide Commando,... ou encore :Wumpscunt:

Pour Nitzer Ebb, il y a une actu qui s'appelle Fixmer-McCarthy le premier est un lilois et le second un des 2 membres de Nitzer Ebb.


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment j'écoute "Face à la mer" de Calogero-Passi cela ne s'explique pas


 ah ça non !!!!! je te cause plus !!!! 
moi là c'est the shins c'est excellent....et bon pour la santé, recommandé par l'association bucco-dentaire


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2004)

akufen a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait,
> mais ressemblance avec quoi en fin y a un truc qui m'a échappé. :rateau:


Elle à eut ce look là un certain temps  ou un temps certain c'est selon...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ah ça non !!!!! je te cause plus !!!!
> moi là c'est the shins c'est excellent....et bon pour la santé, recommandé par l'association bucco-dentaire



cela fait une égalisation avec Charlatans


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2004)

that joke isn't funny anymore.... ah le bonheur....  :*


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2004)

des Smiths of course !!!!! 
sur le brillantissime : the world won't listen....


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2004)

Mais aussi sur "Meat is murder"... non moins top de chez top....


----------



## KARL40 (28 Septembre 2004)

Je vais résumer ta pensée : TOUS les Smiths !  

Sinon je prépare un p'tit FUGAZI pour le trajet retour ... Le "repeater" certainement ...


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2004)

Non !!!! that joke il est pas sur tous !!!! 
Mais ils sont tous excellents c'est vrai !!!!


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2004)

allez on change ..;un ptit...... MOZ !!!!  Bona Drag.... miam ....


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Septembre 2004)

Hot chocolate: "You Sexy Thig"  un ptit classique :love:


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2004)

j'ecoute Supermoquette : Number ouane


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

et moi j'écoute jaipatoukompri !  pas mal du tout


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et moi j'écoute jaipatoukompri !  pas mal du tout



tamêmekompri le truc de marcher sur la route pour savoir dans quel sens on va ? c'est confondant je trouve


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2004)

I'm so sooooorrrrryyyyyyy.....!!!!!!!! Suedehead un vrai chant de révolte avec une voix de velour... C'est Morrissey  avec le beau clip tourné à clairmount la ville natal de James Dean... of course....


----------



## piro (29 Septembre 2004)

un peu de "without you i'm nothing" par Placebo







pour bien commencer la journee


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2004)

on enchaine (après tout bona drag  ) avec les non moins top moumouttes STEREOLAB  
Franco-Anglais de surcroit !


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2004)

Enemy Of The Enemy, Asian Dub Foundation.
et Sinead.
ça me met de bonne humeur le matin en ce moment.


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2004)

décidement....


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> décidement....


Oui? mais encore?


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Oui? mais encore?


 Très bien


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2004)

Panjabi Mc avec "Jatt Ho Giya Sharabee" ou "Mundian Bach Ke" (avec dans chacun 1 sample d'une série TV célèbre :UN COUP DE BOULE AU PREMIER QUI DONNE LA BONNE REPONSE)

ou Cornershop avec "6am Julander Shere" 

ou plus traditionnel Nusratt Fateh Ali Kan  (pas de site web foonctionnel trouvé) avec "Mustt mustt" (voire le remix de Massive Attack)


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2004)

K2000 !!!!!!! :d


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> K2000 !!!!!!! :d


 il en manque un


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2004)

j'ai la mémoire qui me joue des tours (à défaut de flancher, puisque Jeanne Moreau est à l'honneur ces derniers temps..) ou bien il y a eu rencontre musicale entre Asian Dub F. et Nusrat?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2004)

Extarit de la biographie trouvée sur le site cité (cf. infra ou supra) et fait par un fan (ce n'est pas moi)  

"Peu avant son décès prématuré le 16 août 1997 à Londres à l?âge de 48 ans, Nusrat chantait avec des artistes aussi different que Pearl Jam, Asian Dub Fondation , Joi et Nitin Sawhney. Il aurait dû travailler avec Björk et Luciano Pavarotti. Nusrat reste à tout jamais le Qawwal le plus doué de sa génération, son immense repertoire demeure une source d?inspiration pour nombre de musiciens, tout style confondu ( Massive Attack a remixé Mustt Mustt, Jeff Buckley a repris un de ses titres sur son album Grace... )"


----------



## iTof (29 Septembre 2004)

que du pointu ce matin...  j'ai des écoutes à faire ce soir... :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2004)

la chanson reprise par Jeff Buckley s'appelle a priori "Kashmir". Du coup je réécoute Grace (première pression ... à froid      ) et notamment la reprise de Leonard (pas Herbert mais bien Cohen) "Hallelujah" et me rappelle mon (récent) mariage (cela donne bien dans une église)


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> la chanson reprise par Jeff Buckley s'appelle a priori "Kashmir". Du coup je réécoute Grace (première pression ... à froid  ) et notamment la reprise de Leonard (pas Herbert mais bien Cohen) "Hallelujah" et me rappelle mon (récent) mariage (cela donne bien dans une église)


:love:  "Hallelujah":love:  
     Excellent choix


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2004)

En ce moment Penguin Cafe Orchestra  de feu Simon Jeffes en alternance avec Philip Glass et Balanescu Quartet (reprise de Kraftwerk avec des instruments à cordes)


----------



## ficelle (29 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est la version courte !!!! la version longue sort dans les bonnes librairies début novembre.... Le 4 je crois....



introuvable, cette version courte.... ils ont été dévalisés


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2004)

"Aldimarkt" de Ascii.Disko pour ceux qui doutent que la langue de goethe n'est pas mélodique à défaut écoutable. le temps d'écrire et Itunes passe à "Algorithmus" de DAF (Deutsche Almerikanische Freundschaft)

iTunes est dans la playlist  _Also sprach ..._


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2004)

La j'ecoute le 1er single de SuperMoquette


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> La j'ecoute le 1er single de SuperMoquette



on attend le deuxième avec impatience mais visiblement il n'est pas tout à fait terminée


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2004)

RZA. Kill Bill. 
 pour décompresser après le boulot et m'imaginer aussi inventive qu'Uma pour neutraliser ceux qui le méritent. :hein:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> RZA. Kill Bill.
> pour décompresser après le boulot et m'imaginer aussi inventive qu'Uma pour neutraliser ceux qui le méritent. :hein:



décompresser je sais pas mais RZA c'est géant (en plus j'aime pas le rap en général)


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2004)

Leftfield, bientôt.  Recommandé par un connaisseur


----------



## squarepusher (29 Septembre 2004)

En ce moment , Autechre - Tri repetae - Second Scout  
                          Model 500- Mind And Body -Tipsy
                          Drexciya -Neptune's Lair- Andreaen Sand Dunes
                          Kenny Larkin - Arzimuth- Esp
                          Luke Vibert - Big Soup - Voyage Into The Unknown
                          DJ Shadow -In Tune And On Time
                          Squarepusher - Do You Know Squarepusher
                          David Bowie - New Angels  Of Promise- The Nomad Soul: Omikron


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment , Autechre - Tri repetae - Second Scout
> Model 500- Mind And Body -Tipsy
> Drexciya -Neptune's Lair- Andreaen Sand Dunes
> Kenny Larkin - Arzimuth- Esp
> ...



tout cela à la fois   

l'intrus c'est david ?


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment , Autechre - Tri repetae - Second Scout
> Model 500- Mind And Body -Tipsy
> Drexciya -Neptune's Lair- Andreaen Sand Dunes
> Kenny Larkin - Arzimuth- Esp
> ...


 je ne connais pas grand chose dans cette liste . mais Squarepusher oui !!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> je ne connais pas grand chose dans cette liste . mais Squarepusher oui !!!



Même pas David Bowie; ton connaisseur te parles de Leftfield et pas de David   

Auterche, oui. Les autres, non.


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Même pas David Bowie; ton connaisseur te parles de Leftfield et pas de David
> 
> Auterche, oui. Les autres, non.


  qu'est ce qu'on doit comprendre dans ton allusion à David ?


----------



## squarepusher (29 Septembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> tout cela à la fois
> 
> l'intrus c'est david ?


  :rateau:  Tout  ça à la fois ça fait  ramer mon ordi et  une sacré cacophonie  :rateau:   
C'est vrai que David c'est un peu  l'intru  stylistique ici  :rose: 
La tout de suite 
LFO -Sheath- Freak  Ca débouche les oreilles    :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:  Tout  ça à la fois ça fait  ramer mon ordi et  une sacré cacophonie  :rateau:
> C'est vrai que David c'est un peu  l'intru  stylistique ici  :rose:
> La tout de suite
> LFO -Sheath- Freak  Ca débouche les oreilles    :love:



Je me suis arrêté avec l'album Advance; il me semble qu'il y a eu un long délai entre les 2 albums d'où oubli de ce groupe je vais réécouter Advance du coup; merci


----------



## squarepusher (29 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce qu'on doit comprendre dans ton allusion à David ?


 Quoi Ce morceau de Bowie a été produit par Leftfield ?????  
Si c'est ça  je savais pas ...mais je comprend maintenant pourquoi j'aimais ce morceau !!! :love: 
Tiens allez un petit Leftfield pour féter ça 
Leftfield- Rhythm & Stealth -Dusted
 :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Quoi Ce morceau de Bowie a été produit par Leftfield ?????
> Si c'est ça  je savais pas ...mais je comprend maintenant pourquoi j'aimais ce morceau !!! :love:
> Tiens allez un petit Leftfield pour féter ça
> Leftfield- Rhythm & Stealth -Dusted
> :love:



un cas intéressant "de petits événements créant des effets de grande taille" (pas si grand que cela dans ce cas): 

mon allusion à David Bowie était une pique à madonna car c'est un des seuls artistes très connus du grand public dans cette liste et par un détour dont le cerveau humain a ses secrets David Bowie se retrouve producteur d'une chanson de Leftfield


----------



## squarepusher (29 Septembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis arrêté avec l'album Advance; il me semble qu'il y a eu un long délai entre les 2 albums d'où oubli de ce groupe je vais réécouter Advance du coup; merci


Effectivement ,un délai de 9 ans    pendant lequel un des deux membres du groupe  est parti  ...
Pendant ce temps la Mark Bell (le membre restant ) a aussi produit pas mal de chose pour  Bjork...


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> mon allusion à David Bowie était une pique à madonna car c'est un des seuls artistes très connus du grand public dans cette liste et par un détour dont le cerveau humain a ses secrets David Bowie se retrouve producteur d'une chanson de Leftfield


  Là je m'incline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , Votre Majesté !


----------



## Grug (29 Septembre 2004)

oulla, serieux ici  

moi, là, c'est java, sex accordeon et alcool, version live


----------



## Stargazer (29 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oulla, serieux ici
> 
> moi, là, c'est java, sex accordeon et alcool, version live



Bac + zinc et licence IV


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Septembre 2004)

Là? pas très original mais j'écoute Jean-Michel Jarre "Oxygene 7-11" > Oxygene VII


----------



## KARL40 (29 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oulla, serieux ici
> 
> moi, là, c'est java, sex accordeon et alcool, version live



L'abus de "Marcel et son orchestre" peut nuire !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'incline
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas votre majesté mais votre majesté infernale (HiM pour His Infernal Majesty)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là? pas très original mais j'écoute Jean-Michel Jarre "Oxygene 7-11" > Oxygene VII



Le nouvel album ce ne sont quasiment que des anciennes chansons ?

isabella (pas celle des yeux bleus) lui a aussi pompé son inspiration ?


----------



## FANREM (29 Septembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> pas votre majesté mais votre majesté infernale (HiM pour His Infernal Majesty)



C'est vraiment de la musique de d'jeun mais j'aime ca aussi

Solitary man


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Septembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Le nouvel album ce ne sont quasiment que des anciennes chansons ?
> 
> isabella (pas celle des yeux bleus) lui a aussi pompé son inspiration ?


 je sais pas, je suis plus trop son actu... :/

Mais "AERO" la chanson, ça n'a pas l'air mal... 

En fait, c une sorte de "best of" en 5.1 pour le son :style:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Septembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment de la musique de d'jeun mais j'aime ca aussi
> 
> Solitary man



j'aime bien cette définition de Tristan Bernard selon laquelle "l'homme est un perpétuel enfant qui dans la partie médiane de sa vie a la puérilité de jouer à l'adulte". Je ne dois pas avoir touché ma partie médiane de vie.

J'hésite entre télécharger Priscilla ou Lorie sur iTunes.  
 

Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> L'abus de "Marcel et son orchestre" peut nuire !


----------



## Stargazer (30 Septembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien cette définition de Tristan Bernard selon laquelle "l'homme est un perpétuel enfant qui dans la partie médiane de sa vie a la puérilité de jouer à l'adulte". Je ne dois pas encore avoir atteind ma partie médiane de vie.
> 
> J'hésite entre télécharger Priscilla ou Lorie sur iTunes.
> 
> ...



Fais-toi plaisir et télécharge les deux ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Fais-toi plaisir et télécharge les deux ...



Mais que vont dire Alizée et Leslie ?


----------



## Stargazer (30 Septembre 2004)

Je les avais oublié c'est deux là !!! Claque-leur une bise elles comprendront


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Septembre 2004)

Histoires naturelles en ce moment sur TF1

Il parle d'un rocker qui vit en dordogne (?) et passe son temps à pêcher.

Je reconnais pas le gars.

Puis au bout d'un moment, la voie off dit c'est comment la vie après Indochine ?

Nicolas a eu raison de le laisser partir. Un "mythe" s'effronde. Indochine ne tâte pas de la groupie mais du goujon      

 

C'est énorme : le gars veut devenir poisson et préfère leurrer le poisson plutôt que de le convaincre. 

Il vaut mieux finir comme Jim ou Jeff.


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2004)

:affraid:


----------



## iTof (30 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Leftfield, bientôt.  Recommandé par un connaisseur


 extraordinaire !
Alan Wilder bosse encore avec eux parfois ?


----------



## semac (30 Septembre 2004)

au moment précis ou je post, pas de musique, juste le tic-tac de l'horloge sur la cheminée qui m'accompagne dans ma nuit solitaire...


----------



## iTof (30 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> au moment précis ou je post, pas de musique, juste le tic-tac de l'horloge sur la cheminée qui m'accompagne dans ma nuit solitaire...


 hooverphonic, supermanlover, LFO (Frequencies)... et DM... :love:


----------



## FANREM (30 Septembre 2004)

Le dernier album de R.E.M qui sortira le 4 octobre et qU'on peut ecouter en totalité sur leur site officiel


----------



## piro (30 Septembre 2004)

ce matin j ecoute une session acoustique de CAT POWER
magnifique


----------



## mado (30 Septembre 2004)

Listen, please. Does that mean something for you?
Remember?
Et c'est Cake, qui chante.

_At first I was afraid_
_I was petrified_
_Kept thinkin' I could never live without you by my side_

_But then I spent so many nights_
_Thinkin' how you did me wrong_
_And I grew strong_
_I learned how to get along _

_And so you're back from outer space_
_I just walked in to find you here with that sad look upon your face_
_I should have changed that stupid lock_
_I would have made you leave your key_
_If I'd have known for just one second you'd be back to bother me _

_Go on now, go_
_walk out the door_
_Just turn around now_
_You're not welcome anymore_

_Weren't you the one who tried to hurt me with goodbye_
_Did I crumble_
_Did you think I'd lay down and die?_
_Oh no not I_
_I will survive_

_Oh, as long as I know how to love I know I'll stay alive_
_I've got all my life to live_
_I've got all my love to give_
_And I'll survive_

_I will survive_

_Hey hey _
_It took all the strength I had not to fall apart_
_Kept trying' hard to mend the pieces of my broken heart_
_And I spent oh so many nights_
_Just feeling sorry for myself_

_I used to cry_
_But now I hold my head up high _
_And you see in me_
_Somebody new_
_I'm not that chained up little person still in love with you_

_And so you feel like droppin' in_
_And just expect me to be free_
_But I'm savin' all my lovin' for someone who's lovin' me_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Septembre 2004)

Symphonie N°9 de Dvorak

Autant de pêche que de la techno hardcore, de l'industriel ou de la chanteuse à voix.


----------



## yvos (30 Septembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> ce matin j ecoute une session acoustique de CAT POWER
> magnifique


ba écoute, ça mériterait bien un coudboul de ma part, mais j'en ai trop donné ces dernières 24h...je te mets sur ma waiting list 

Sinon, de mon côté, j'avais un peu besoin d'énergie ce matin..
ce fut donc _Canada, de Shellac_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Septembre 2004)

One World, One Sky
We live, We Died

Covenant avec un C car avec un K c'est du hard et cela sent les bottes contre le sol

Pas plus difficile de faire une chanson


----------



## squarepusher (30 Septembre 2004)

Kerrier District - Yesco   
Dance baby dance  :love: 
La disco house dans toute sa splendeur...et puis tiens Dizzee Rascal- Stop Dat


----------



## akufen (30 Septembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Kerrier District - Yesco
> Dance baby dance  :love:
> La disco house dans toute sa splendeur...et puis tiens Dizzee Rascal- Stop Dat



Squarepusher, 

je connais un peu l'astiste, mais as tu un album en particulier à me conseiller, donc de Squarepuher , merci d'avance, A.

J'y pense car j'ai quelque trucs de lui qui je suis entrain d'écouter d'ailleur.


----------



## goonie (30 Septembre 2004)

Lisa Shaw : "Always" version remixée puis ensuite l'album "Hard Candy" de Counting Crows


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Septembre 2004)

le nom du groupe est 300,000 Verschidene Krawalle, l'album Hard Drive 

Voici la pochette


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Septembre 2004)

Là j'écoute Radiohead "the bends" > "Bullet proof"


----------



## vincent_zo (30 Septembre 2004)

bonjour à tous, j'ai des goûts assez écléctiques et je trouve du bonheur dans des univers musicaux très divers. J'ai toutefois un CD fétiche que j'écoute inlassablement et qui semble avoir une beauté éternelle à mes oreilles, c'est le mix de Derrick May qui correspond au vol.5 des Mix-Up. Il date de 97 il me semble, il a gardé son énergie et sa bonne humeur intact et je le recommande à tous


----------



## akufen (30 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là j'écoute Radiohead "the bends" > "Bullet proof"



woua excellent choix, pour moi c'est radio sur le web philosomatika, ambiance transoulle, tiens est ce que l'un d'entre vous  à des noms de web radio, electronique style si possible à donner???


----------



## Juste en passant (30 Septembre 2004)

akufen a dit:
			
		

> woua excellent choix, pour moi c'est radio sur le web philosomatika, ambiance transoulle, tiens est ce que l'un d'entre vous à des noms de web radio, electronique style si possible à donner???


Dans iTunes tu devrais en trouver kekzune, non ?


----------



## squarepusher (30 Septembre 2004)

akufen a dit:
			
		

> Squarepusher,
> 
> je connais un peu l'astiste, mais as tu un album en particulier à me conseiller, donc de Squarepuher , merci d'avance, A.
> 
> J'y pense car j'ai quelque trucs de lui qui je suis entrain d'écouter d'ailleur.



 Un album à te conseiller mmmh difficile  :rateau: 
Si je ne dois en conseiller  qu'un seul ça serait  Feed Me Weird Things que j'aime beaucoup :love: 
A part ça moi il faut me conseiller un album d'Akufen , j'en entend souvent parler et tu dois être un spécialiste


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2004)

j'ecoute l'aspirateur, j'aime bien les parties succions


----------



## squarepusher (30 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> j'ecoute l'aspirateur, j'aime bien les parties succions


fais attention à quelles parties tu succionnes  quand même !!!


----------



## Juste en passant (30 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> j'ecoute l'aspirateur, j'aime bien les parties succions


 
J'préfère les parties aspirations.....   :rose:


----------



## akufen (30 Septembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Un album à te conseiller mmmh difficile  :rateau:
> Si je ne dois en conseiller  qu'un seul ça serait  Feed Me Weird Things que j'aime beaucoup :love:
> A part ça moi il faut me conseiller un album d'Akufen , j'en entend souvent parler et tu dois être un spécialiste



ok merci pour le conseil, bon Akufen c'est un peu différent beaucoup de prod sur des labels, et toujours des Ep, mais, mais, il a fait un album, "my way" sortit chez forc inc, je crois, avec les excellents Installation et Skidoos :love:  :love: trouvable dans les bonnes crémeries.
Et tout dernièrement un mix sur le label fabric du célèbre club londoniens, fabric 17.
Autrement si tu peux lire du vinyl, il y a plein d'EP chez Circus Compagny,  perlon, background, ... 
enfin que du bon.


----------



## akufen (30 Septembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Dans iTunes tu devrais en trouver kekzune, non ?


ouais ouais, mais c'était juste au cas ou l'entre vous avait un truc moins connu et vraiment bien! :rose:


----------



## mado (30 Septembre 2004)

_Pretty good looking, par Jack & Meg White_

virtuellement, puisque pas de musique ici, mais réveillée avec.
et depuis dans la tête.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Septembre 2004)

Un groupe parisien (?) style Noir Désir du début qui s'appelle NORD avec la chanson "Le Ciel est la limite" Comprendras qui voudras ou pourras  )


----------



## squarepusher (30 Septembre 2004)

Merci je vais aller voir ça !!!! Alors il fait plus ou moins partie de la même scene que Ark Cabanne Krikor puis villalobos et Luciano!!!!   Sur Perlon le dernier truc que j'ai écouté c'est Manmade Science - Connect The Motorcities " et c'est super chouette


----------



## akufen (30 Septembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Merci je vais aller voir ça !!!! Alors il fait plus ou moins partie de la même scene que Ark Cabanne Krikor puis villalobos et Luciano!!!!   Sur Perlon le dernier truc que j'ai écouté c'est Manmade Science - Connect The Motorcities " et c'est super chouette



oui oui c'est tout à fait ça, je connais pas le perlon dont tu parles je vais aller voir ça.
tiens à Paris au mois de novembre, Villalobos, Losoul, et ce week end Ark, et Isolé live, du très bon label Playhouse   :love: 
J'oubliai Akufen a remixé Massive Attack et c'est une véritable tuerie  et son label s'appelle je crois Musique Risquée.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Septembre 2004)

"La musique est le refuge des âmes ulcérées par le bonheur" CIORAN cité dans Distant Voices de Trisomie 21


----------



## squarepusher (30 Septembre 2004)

akufen a dit:
			
		

> oui oui c'est tout à fait ça, je connais pas le perlon dont tu parles je vais aller voir ça.
> tiens à Paris au mois de novembre, Villalobos, Losoul, et ce week end Ark, et Isolé live, du très bon label Playhouse   :love:
> J'oubliai Akufen a remixé Massive Attack et c'est une véritable tuerie  et son label s'appelle je crois Musique Risquée.


Je me ferai inviter par un pote pour aller voir villalobos en novembre !
  faut absoluement que je  voye ça


----------



## akufen (30 Septembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Je me ferai inviter par un pote pour aller voir villalobos en novembre !
> faut absoluement que je  voye ça



en attendant vac faire un tour là

http://www.fabriclondon.com/club.artist.album.fabric.php?artist=akufen&release=fab17/aku


----------



## squarepusher (30 Septembre 2004)

Merci pour le lien je vais pouvoir écouter les extraits  de ce mix  et pourquoi pas l'acheter par la suite


----------



## akufen (30 Septembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le lien je vais pouvoir écouter les extraits  de ce mix  et pourquoi pas l'acheter par la suite



et je crois qu'en bas il y a bout de mix radio, check sur ce site Mathew Jonhson, m. Mayer,  :love:


----------



## Rupert Pupkin (30 Septembre 2004)

Il y a quelques minutes c'étais un mélange : Sex Pistols / Dead Kennedys

Là je me re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-réecoute Bossanova des Pixies (j'ai écouté Trompe le Monde juste avant)

Que de bon goût


----------



## maousse (30 Septembre 2004)

:love:


----------



## goonie (30 Septembre 2004)

"Ballet lane" extrait de l'album "Seven ways" de Paul Van Dyk. Très cool.


----------



## akufen (30 Septembre 2004)

pour moi, ça la bernard Herrmann


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Septembre 2004)

Là dans le registre vachement plus "soft" j'écoute le groupe hollandais "Twarres", l'album "Stream" > "Wêr Bisto"  sympa


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Je me ferai inviter par un pote pour aller voir villalobos en novembre !
> faut absoluement que je  voye ça



en attendant de le voir mate le un peu


----------



## akufen (30 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> en attendant de le voir mate le un peu


je savais que cetains un gros fetard mais là????? :rateau: 

tu as trouvé ça où


----------



## semac (30 Septembre 2004)

z'avez vu, elles sont toutes usée ses chaussures au bout le pauvre  :rose:


----------



## squarepusher (30 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> en attendant de le voir mate le un peu


il a l'air bien fatigué   
J'ai un numéro de trax ou on le voit avec luciano en arrière plan qui roule je ne sais quoi


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2004)

En ce moment j'écoute l'intégrale de Boby La Pointe qu'une amie chère m'a offert pour mon anniv' !!!  :love::love::love::love::love:

 Mille fois merci à elle !


----------



## piro (1 Octobre 2004)

ce matin j ecoute le nouvel album de Rammstein "Reise Reise"

c est l ideal pour se reveiller en douceur


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> :love:


  idem, Sunday morning ça le fait bien pour un vendredi


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> ce matin j ecoute le nouvel album de Rammstein "Reise Reise"
> 
> c est l ideal pour se reveiller en douceur



c'est comment ? j'ai écouté "Amerika" et "Meine teil". Le premier (première écoute dans un virgin) m'a paru pitoyable "We live in Amerika,..." (un peu léger par rapport au Sheriff de DAF) et "tu es ce que tu manges" du deuxième quelle idée, quel message. Y a-t-il des pépites cachées ou plusieurs écoutes permettent-elles d'apprécier ces titres ?


----------



## piro (1 Octobre 2004)

j avoue que "amerika " m as un peu decu mais les autres pistes sont pas mal
je n en suis qu a ma premiere ecoute donc un peu tot pour juger de la qualite de l album


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> j avoue que "amerika " m as un peu decu mais les autres pistes sont pas mal
> je n en suis qu a ma premiere ecoute donc un peu tot pour juger de la qualite de l album



pourras tu nous faire ton retour d'expérience après plusieurs écoutes ? je dois avouer que les 2 premiers  étaient supers, le troisième n'ai pas acheté car je trouvais qu'ils avaient tendance à s'enfermer dans ce style euh... disons bien "geramanique" pour ce qui est de la musique. 

je les ai vu en concert pour le premier album à Marseille c'était très bon : show piro(!!!)technique, simulation de s... par rapport à une de leurs chansons mais tout cela n'avait pas fait ombre à la prestation musicale.

là je trouve qu'ils se répètent


----------



## IceandFire (1 Octobre 2004)

STEREOLAB !!!!! un florilège.... !!!!!  j'ai converti plus d'une et d'une ici...   hein Naru ?


----------



## IceandFire (1 Octobre 2004)

STEREOLAB !!!!! un florilège.... !!!!!  j'ai converti plus d'une et d'une ici...   hein Naru ?


----------



## akufen (1 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> ce matin j ecoute le nouvel album de Rammstein "Reise Reise"
> 
> c est l ideal pour se reveiller en douceur



Ha bon je croyais que c'étais un gros truc d'énervé??? :rateau:

moi je me reveille, bon je suis un peu malade donc excusable, et se sera Prince quand j'aurai réussi à atteindre mon ampli.


----------



## piro (1 Octobre 2004)

akufen a dit:
			
		

> Ha bon je croyais que c'étais un gros truc d'énervé??? :rateau:
> 
> moi je me reveille, bon je suis un peu malade donc excusable, et se sera Prince quand j'aurai réussi à atteindre mon ampli.


rammstein c est doux comme musique


----------



## akufen (1 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> rammstein c est c est doux comme musique



c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Octobre 2004)

Là je fais dans l'ultra-soft: Björk - éponyme - 1977


----------



## Lizandre (1 Octobre 2004)

D.Bowie période "Hours" (quand il avait collaboré à la bande son de ce jeu d'aventure 3D ... Omikron ?).


----------



## akufen (1 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je fais dans l'ultra-soft: Björk - éponyme - 1977



est ce que quelqu'un a écouté son dernier album et si oui que vaut il???


----------



## supermoquette (1 Octobre 2004)

akufen a dit:
			
		

> je savais que cetains un gros fetard mais là????? :rateau:
> 
> tu as trouvé ça où


d'un de ses amis    qui a de moi des fotos encore plus compromettante s


----------



## akufen (1 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> d'un de ses amis    qui a de moi des fotos encore plus compromettante s



et on les verra quand ces photos????


----------



## squarepusher (1 Octobre 2004)

Lizandre a dit:
			
		

> D.Bowie période "Hours" (quand il avait collaboré à la bande son de ce jeu d'aventure 3D ... Omikron ?).


J'adore ce qu'a fait Bowie pour la bande son de ce jeu vidéo ... oui c'est bien Omikron   
Moi en ce moment  j'écoute du Detroit Grand Pubah -Galactic Ass Creatures From Uranus 
 
la grande classe ce titre d'album


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Octobre 2004)

Quand il y a une perturbation émotionnelle, paradoxalement un peu de musique triste :

Erik Satie avec ses pièces tristes

Dead Can Dance avec alternativement les voies del Lisa Gerrard et.ou de Brendan Perry

Die Krupps ou DAF, en allemand très mélancolique, pour le côté romantique de l'allemand


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Octobre 2004)

akufen a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait :rateau:  :rateau:



Là c'est du statique mais c'est plus impressionnant quand c'est dynamique : c'est-à-dire lorsque le gars du dessus (le chanteur je crois) le simule avec celui du dessous en se mettant une prothèse de la forme que vous pouvez imaginez et que les premiers rangs s'en prennent plein les gencives.

Vu dans un concert lorsque le groupe n'était pas encore très connu (la présence dans la BO de Lost Highway de Lynch les a aidée) à Marseille. je ne me s'en suis toujours pas remis (  ). Je précise que je n'étais pas dans les premiers rangs cela bouge trop.


----------



## mado (1 Octobre 2004)

une version rock electro de La Vie en Rose, plutôt réussie.
 mais j'ai pas eu le temps de savoir de qui.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> une version rock electro de La Vie en Rose, plutôt réussie.
> mais j'ai pas eu le temps de savoir de qui.



cela fait une moyenne avec le "Better off Dead" ou le "See you in Hell" de suicide commando


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Octobre 2004)

Madonna (la vraie ?) lorsqu'elle chante dans une chanson MIlitary Police Is Over


----------



## akufen (1 Octobre 2004)

pour l'excellent album de mathew herbert Bodily functions :love: 

accompagné de sa muse


----------



## mado (1 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Madonna (la vraie ?) lorsqu'elle chante dans une chanson MIlitary Police Is Over


 
 être ramenée à l'état d'erzats 

 et pourquoi pas de tortue pendant que tu y es !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> être ramenée à l'état d'erzats
> 
> et pourquoi pas de tortue pendant que tu y es !



Elle est comestible Madonna ? Je prends le morceau le plus goûteux


----------



## KARL40 (1 Octobre 2004)

UNWOUND - The futur of what


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Octobre 2004)

"Boys (extended remix)" par  Lt-No.

C'est la reprise de ce tub planétaire d'une certaine Sabrina. Souvenez-vous du clip ...


----------



## dude (1 Octobre 2004)

vivaldi

the four seasons


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Octobre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> vivaldi
> 
> the four seasons



avec une bonne pizza du même nom c'est géant comme plan ( )

Bon choix, je préfère les Goldberg Variations par Glenn Gould


----------



## iTof (2 Octobre 2004)

là Stereo MC's, _Connected_ 






  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Octobre 2004)

L'album Furious Angels du bel australien Rob Dougan (présent dans la BO de MATRIX) avec sa voie si particulière (un peu cassée comme Tom Waits sur certaines de ces chansons) et sa musique électronique.

Dans BO Matrix le Zion de Fluke, losrqu'ils font cette rave party dans le 2.


----------



## goonie (2 Octobre 2004)

May it be d'Enya de la BO du seigneurs des anneaux


----------



## Stargazer (2 Octobre 2004)

J'ai lancé iTunes en mode aléatoire on verra ce que ça va donner ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lancé iTunes en mode aléatoire on verra ce que ça va donner ...



oui dis nous parfois les titres des chansons ou les artistes collent parfaitement avec l'état du moment ou sont en décalage complet avec cet état

en plus cela nous indiquer ce que stakhanov écoute (      )

"rock is dead" par marylin manson :c'est un peu sa faute il ne fait que des reprises (  )


----------



## Stargazer (2 Octobre 2004)

Bon ça commence plutôt bien ... "Like a stone" d'Audioslave juste ce qu'il faut pour commencer. Enchainé avec "Menphis Bells" du nouveau prodigy que j'adore et là "Atwa" de System of a down  


PS : Pitch en général si le morceau ne colle pas avec l'état du moment je le zappe, mais là pour le moment j'ai rien zappé 

PPS : Bon là je viens de zapper "Perfect day" de Lou Reed ... Sublime chanson mais trop joyeux pour l'apprécier à sa juste valeur .


----------



## goonie (2 Octobre 2004)

This is the last time de Keane, tout cool, avec le rhume que je tiens il faut y aller doucement


----------



## IceandFire (2 Octobre 2004)

"Close yours eyes, give me yours hands, darling..."  un CDB à celui ou celle qui trouvera le titre et l'interprète ...;


----------



## Stargazer (2 Octobre 2004)

"Anywhere out of the world" des Dead Can Dance album "Wake" (disc 1)


----------



## IceandFire (2 Octobre 2004)

Perdu !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (2 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Perdu !!!!



non c'est juste ce que j'étais en train d'écouter et non ma réponse ...


----------



## IceandFire (2 Octobre 2004)

oué,oué


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Octobre 2004)

Björk ou Morrissey/Smiths ou U2 :c'est ce que tu écoutes principalement

Mon coup de boule pour les 2 samples de Panjabi est toujours en cours.


----------



## Stargazer (2 Octobre 2004)

Là J'écoute "Rammstein" de heu ..... Rammstein sur l'album "Live aus Berlin"


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Là J'écoute "Rammstein" de heu ..... Rammstein sur l'album "Live aus Berlin"



As tu le dernier ? Que vaut-il ?

Tu écoutes quoi d'autres venant d'outre-rhin ?

Moi c'est "New Jersey" de Redhouse Painters sur l'album éponyme


----------



## IceandFire (2 Octobre 2004)

Rammstein ? les mecs qui ont du feux au bout de leurs guitares ???


----------



## Stargazer (2 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> As tu le dernier ? Que vaut-il ?
> 
> Tu écoutes quoi d'autres venant d'outre-rhin ?



Non j'ai pas le dernier, donc je peux pas te dire ... 

Sinon outre-rhin à part Rammstein je connais pas trop ... J'ai écouté des morceaux de groupe dans la même veine et qui m'ont bien plus mais je me souviens plus des noms ... :rose:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non j'ai pas le dernier, donc je peux pas te dire ...
> 
> Sinon outre-rhin à part Rammstein je connais pas trop ... J'ai écouté des morceaux de groupe dans la même veine et qui m'ont bien plus mais je me souviens plus des noms ... :rose:



je t'envoie une liste si tu veux tes tympans me diront merci ( )


----------



## Stargazer (2 Octobre 2004)

Mes tympans te remercient d'avance !!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mes tympans te remercient d'avance !!!



ne parlons pas de ton entourage quand je dis une partie de la musique que j'écoute, j'ai  l'impression d'êttre un cas 
Klinik (pas trouvé de sites officiels surtout que KLINIK renvoie aux höpitaux allemands du genre la série "La clinique de la Forêt Noire")


----------



## Stargazer (2 Octobre 2004)

En ce moment Maceo Parker "Children's World" sur "Roots Revisited"


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Octobre 2004)

"Hannah" de The House of Love chantée par guy Chadwick

A chacun sa "hannah"

Hannah told me change that lock and key
Sift your soul - get down to your knees 
This is not my sky, This is not my sky
This is not my sky

The devil suits the night and so it seems
Carry down the ghost and bury deeds
This is not my sky, this is not my sky
This is not my sky, this is not my sky
This is not my sky

The is heads down and a mad uncle
Someone said 'have you seen that guy 
On the street with a loud cut and
A black eye, giving love away with
A bad smile'

Bury my heart at the broken knee
Dig my mind - treasure my home need
This is not my sky
Not my sky
This is not my sky
This is not my sky
This is not my sky
This is not my sky
This is not my sky

Give it back (not sure)

This is not my sky
This is not my sky
This is not my sky
This is not my sky


----------



## IceandFire (2 Octobre 2004)

ah!!!! Guy chadwick !!!! j'ai tout les house of love et son album solo, je l'ai vu aussi en concert chez Lenoir...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ah!!!! Guy chadwick !!!! j'ai tout les house of love et son album solo, je l'ai vu aussi en concert chez Lenoir...



Lenoir as-t-il enocre une émission à la radio ? J'en ai découvert des artistes avec lui. C'était une bonne époque.


----------



## yvos (2 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Lenoir as-t-il enocre une émission à la radio ? J'en ai découvert des artistes avec lui. C'était une bonne époque.



voui voui, ça continue toujours, même si ça fait un bail que j'écoute plus trop


----------



## yvos (2 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> "Hannah" de The House of Love chantée par guy Chadwick
> 
> A chacun sa "hannah"
> 
> ...



oh bordel, house of love, tu ressors ça de où? par le plus grand des hasards, je viens de retomber sur "safe" et "love II" morceaux que j'adore


----------



## yvos (2 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est "New Jersey" de Redhouse Painters sur l'album éponyme



 :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oh bordel, house of love, tu ressors ça de où? par le plus grand des hasards, je viens de retomber sur "safe" et "love II" morceaux que j'adore



Tout de droit de mes souvenirs de ces années là. J'ai le CD. Lenoir est toujours sur Inter ? J'ai décroché lorsqu'il a commencé à s'orienter vers le trip-hop (du moins tricky, portishead,...) J'ai suivi une autre direction musicale : plus brutale. A l'époque je lisais également Les Inrockputibles. Mais j'ai arrêté lorsqu'ils ont commencé à parler d'autres choses que de musique, spectacles et films. Je n'étais pas en phase avec la ligne éditoriale.


----------



## IceandFire (2 Octobre 2004)

comme tout le monde !!!!!   la grande époque des inrocks mensuels.....Oui Lenoir france inter...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> comme tout le monde !!!!!   la grande époque des inrocks mensuels.....Oui Lenoir france inter...



quelle heure ?

Lenoir il parle pas de Panjabi ? ( )


----------



## yvos (2 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tout de droit de mes souvenirs de ces années là. J'ai le CD. Lenoir est toujours sur Inter ? J'ai décroché lorsqu'il a commencé à s'orienter vers le trip-hop (du moins tricky, portishead,...) J'ai suivi une autre direction musicale : plus brutale. A l'époque je lisais également Les Inrockputibles. Mais j'ai arrêté lorsqu'ils ont commencé à parler d'autres choses que de musique, spectacles et films. Je n'étais pas en phase avec la ligne éditoriale.



idem de mon côté, même si j'apprécie l'electro un peu tordue, j'ai laissé un peu tombé lenoir, qui est toujours sur inter (tu peux d'ailleurs aller faire un tour sur le site)
quant aux inrocks, je ne me suis pas remis de leur passage au format hebdomadaire...j'adorais le mensuel, très classieux, superbes photos, plus accès musique, mais le format dégueu actuel m'énerve, surtout que je n'en lis pas grand chose (ciné et actu rock, un peu de "politique")


----------



## IceandFire (2 Octobre 2004)

ils ont toujours eu le complex TELERAMA


----------



## yvos (2 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ils ont toujours eu le complex TELERAMA



c'est clair que les inrocks, c'est devenu télérama...en fait, c'est devenu un peu un truc hybride entre les Cahiers, Libé..


----------



## yvos (2 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> quelle heure ?
> 
> Lenoir il parle pas de Panjabi ? ( )



21h comme avant.

Perso, connais pas Panjabi, mais Lenoir continue avec un spectre très très large (hardcore <->world <->electro )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> idem de mon côté, même si j'apprécie l'electro un peu tordue, j'ai laissé un peu tombé lenoir, qui est toujours sur inter (tu peux d'ailleurs aller faire un tour sur le site)
> quant aux inrocks, je ne me suis pas remis de leur passage au format hebdomadaire...j'adorais le mensuel, très classieux, superbes photos, plus accès musique, mais le format dégueu actuel m'énerve, surtout que je n'en lis pas grand chose (ciné et actu rock, un peu de "politique")



exactement le même avis sur Les Inrockuptibles. quand j'ai quité j'ai un peu lu Magic maintenant c'est D-SIDE : c'est sponsorisé par Bernafon (marque d'appareils auditifs) (   )

En parlant de Lenoir, cela me fait penser aux Enfants du Rock (même si je n'ai pas de souvenirs visuels de l'émission) et à cette époque.

Et là je pense à 

Sigue Sigue Sputnik que j'ai téléchargé sur iTMS (si si c'est pas une blague). 

Dire que ce groupe déjanté (regarder leur look) est passé à Champs-Elysées (Oui chez Drucker) : j'ai encore l'image en tête. Comme c'était déjà du play-back aucun membre du groupe n'était à sa place. Evidemment Drucker ne s'en est pas aperçu.

Un membre du groupe a rejoint Sisters of Mercy du fantasque Andrew Eldritch. La page de garde de leur site est édifiante:

"This is the official site of* The Sisters Of Mercy. 

We are a rock'n'roll band. And a pop band. And an industrial groove machine. 
And intellectual love gods in our spare time. 

We make records, sometimes. 
We play concerts, sometimes. 

You're here anyway. 

This website contains ninety-seven million words, 
which are personal oil and ignorant zealots and the USA is a rogue state. 
This website contains five pictures of Isabelle Adjani. 

You're welcome."

Andrew Eldtrich avec le coup de Doctor Avalanche et d'Alan Vega et Sisters qui n'a rien fait depuis quelques temps mais qui passe (du moins est annoncé) chaque été en Belgique (Pourquoi je suis pas Belge?)

Vous imaginez les Wampas (je connais pas d'autres groupes déconnants en ce moments) passer dans une émission de variétés actuelles ? On serait prétendument dans une période plus moderne, plus libre.

J'arrête avec un dernier truc pour ce message : vu à la Fnac des compils punk avec des groupes français, il y avait Ludwig von 88, LSD, Les thugs et d'autres (il y avait même plastic Bertrand : c'est punk plastic ; Je sais pourquoi je ne suis pas belge) et cela m'a fait pensé également à Bérurier Noir, Les Shériffs, Pigalle ou les Garçons Bouchers, Warum Joe, Parabellum.

Heureux ceux en âge d'avoir écoutés ces groupes dans les années 80 (au milieu de ces années-là j'avais une dizaine d'années et je m'éveillais à la musique : je dis pas avec quoi trop la honte).      

Retour en 2004


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ils ont toujours eu le complex TELERAMA



telerama le journal de la télé qui n'aime pas la télé : bizzarrement je suis abonné.


----------



## IceandFire (2 Octobre 2004)

et moi ce sont des clients


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Octobre 2004)

Kikoo Ice :love:


Là j'écoute de la drum, sur une radio du net


----------



## IceandFire (2 Octobre 2004)

Kilou ptiote


----------



## mado (2 Octobre 2004)

Selma Songs, 
 sutout pour le duo avec Tom Yorke. sa voix, à lui. des frissons toujours.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Selma Songs,
> sutout pour le duo avec Tom Yorke. sa voix, à lui. des frissons toujours.


un des derniers rockers que j'écoute  :love:


----------



## yvos (2 Octobre 2004)

en random, je viens de retomber sur Freak Scene de Dinosaur Jr  :affraid:


----------



## akufen (2 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> en random, je viens de retomber sur Freak Scene de Dinosaur Jr  :affraid:


il existe encore, eux???


----------



## yvos (2 Octobre 2004)

ba certainement, ça fait belle lurette que je les suis plus  :mouais: , mais freak scene, c'était genre en 90 ou 92


----------



## squarepusher (2 Octobre 2004)

Meat Beat Manifesto -Mindstream  ( Aphex Twin remix) :love:


----------



## piro (2 Octobre 2004)

pour ce soir Guano apes VS michael mittermeier "KUMBA YO"

excellent delire 
le clip de ce titre est genial


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Octobre 2004)

j'vais gerber..


----------



## mado (2 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> j'vais gerber..


  ...poussez-vous!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Octobre 2004)

trop tard...


----------



## mado (2 Octobre 2004)

tant pis...
moi j'étais prévenue.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Octobre 2004)

plein les grolles...

c'est cette longue liste de nom tous plus inconnus les uns que les autres...

ça me fait toujours pareil !!


----------



## mado (2 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> plein les grolles...
> 
> c'est cette longue liste de nom tous plus inconnus les uns que les autres...
> 
> ça me fait toujours pareil !!


 on aurait pu penser que c'était pour annoncer un autre post, lu ailleurs


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Octobre 2004)

nan, c'est juste par méchanceté.

Car je suis méchant.


----------



## squarepusher (2 Octobre 2004)

Patrick Sébastien - On Fait Tourner Les Serviettes  
Ca va mieux sonnyboy c'est connu ça


----------



## mado (2 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> nan, c'est juste par méchanceté.
> 
> Car je suis méchant.


 je m'en doutais.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Octobre 2004)

A squarepusher :

Pas par moi en tout cas.

tu n'as pas du saisir mon propos (j'ai l'habitude...), je déplore le fait que certaines personnes ne tripent que sur le fait d'écouter (et dire qu'elles écoutent) des trucs sortis de nulle part, pour le simple plaisir d'avoir l'impression de sortir du lot.

Lot dont biensur elles font parties.


----------



## squarepusher (2 Octobre 2004)

C'est vrai maintenant je comprend mieux ...
Certaines essayent par n'importe quel moyen de sortir du lot ...
D'autres  postent ici pour  voir si d'autres ont les mêmes gouts . Pour s'assurer qu'elles font partie du lot quoi ...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Octobre 2004)

Tu peux pas savoir comme ça me fait plaisir.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> A squarepusher :
> 
> Pas par moi en tout cas.
> 
> ...



ceux qui écoutent des trucs sortis de nulle part ne le font pas que par snobisme mais également par gôuts musicaux


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Octobre 2004)

alors là c'est l'internement immédiat.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> alors là c'est l'internement immédiat.



d'ailleurs je suis une Therapy dans une bonne  Klinik ...

as tu écouter cette musique ? connais tu le cheminement conduisant à cette musique ? qu'écoutes tu ?


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Octobre 2004)

si y a cheminement, c'est déjà plus bon.

faut pas foutre de l'intellect là ou il n'y en a MANIFESTEMENT pas.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> alors là c'est l'internement immédiat.



Va falloir construire des asiles. Mais y plus de sous pour ça, c'est deja parti dans les prisons   

Bon si non j'ai acheté le dernier blues explosion (ex jon spencer blues explosion)
Mais j'ai pas encore eu le temps de l'ecouter.
Je suis pas inquiet :love:







Là, pas de cheminement: c'est direct au foie


----------



## mado (3 Octobre 2004)

Nico, et ses copains du Velvet.
 Pour un Sunday Morning, plein de promesses agréables pour tous.

 Bonjour.


----------



## Macounette (3 Octobre 2004)

Trois CD dans mon mange-disques en ce moment :


Rokia Traoré, _Bowmboï_, découverte inattendue et tout aussi surprenante... 
Mark Knopfler, _Shangri-La_... attendu impatiemment depuis _Sailing to Philadelphia_ :love:
R.E.M.,_Around the Sun_ acheté sur coup de tête... pas de regrets.

Bon dimanche à tous...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Octobre 2004)

"L'amour à la plage" de Niagara


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Octobre 2004)

Pour les passionés, les parisiens et les autres, la cité de la musique propose un hommage à Karlheinz Stockhausen: De Beethoven au numérique (facile de trouver des sites dont des sites en français) jusqu'au 23 novembre.

A priori, sans l'intéressé car il est tatillon (mais pas ...) sur son oeuvre notamment son opéra _Licht_ de 35 heures (vous avez bien lu) avec intervention d'hélicoptères.

C'est de la démesure.


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2004)

C'est vrai qu'il est tatillon.. 

Enfin, moi... j'dis ça, j'dis rien...


----------



## mado (3 Octobre 2004)

pourquoi y a plein de coupures qd j'écoute la radio sur le net?
 ça vient de ma connexion ou de ma machine?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi y a plein de coupures qd j'écoute la radio sur le net?
> ça vient de ma connexion ou de ma machine?



en parlant de ça spéciale DM sur ouifm en live

peut être faut-il déposé sur un forum consacré à ITunes ?

sinon pas d'idées

je conseille de la musique mais smes compétences en technique de mac sont peu développées


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2004)

De mieux en mieux !!!


----------



## poildep (3 Octobre 2004)

tiens, sonnyboy, écoute ça et dis-moi ce que t'en pense. C'est du merdrix (ben ouais ! ) : voodoo chile- cherokee mist


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2004)

J'ai vachement de mal...


----------



## dude (3 Octobre 2004)

De la musique qui me deprime   ....

_Nick Drake, Satie... c'est tellement beau que je deviens completement melancolique[\i]_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Octobre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> De la musique qui me deprime   ....
> 
> _Nick Drake, Satie... c'est tellement beau que je deviens completement melancolique[\i]_


_

C'est ce que je fais également. Satie surtout. Essaie Glenn Gould dans les Goldberg Variations si tu aimes Satie c'est moin léger mais tout aussi bien.

Un requiem : Fauré ou Weil._


----------



## mado (3 Octobre 2004)

sans chauvinisme aucun (), High Tone. Bass Temperature.
 finalement pas mal pour remplacer une sieste...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> sans chauvinisme aucun (), High Tone. Bass Temperature.
> finalement pas mal pour remplacer une sieste...



pourquoi chauvinisme ?


----------



## mado (3 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi chauvinisme ?


 Parce qu'ils viennent de la même ville que moi.
 qu'ils font des trucs très bien.
 et c'est pas fini.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'ils viennent de la même ville que moi.
> qu'ils font des trucs très bien.
> et c'est pas fini.



Effectivement on pouvait pas savoir : High Tone ne renvoie pas à une ville connue. Mais High Tone est l'anagramme de thon ghei. Or la petite ville de Ghesi (presque ghei) est réputé en italie (madonna renvoie sans nul doute à l'italie) pour ses pêcheries de thon en adriatique.

CQFD.


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Octobre 2004)

Là, pour changer, pour une fois, j'écoute rien :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Octobre 2004)

La présentatrice du JT de France 2 annonce l'événement musical de la semaine.

L'espace d'une seconde je pense à la sortie d'un album de Sisters Of Mercy, la reformation de The Smiths ou un concert de Fluke à Paris. Un état proche de l'exaltation.

Non la sortie de l'intégrale de France Gall, c'est sûr c'est l'événement musical de la semaine (je critique pas la sortie de cette intégrale mais le côté événement de la semaine). Crise d'apoplexie. 

Je vais pas aller chez le disquaire cette semaine pour ne pas être tenté par cet événement musical de la semaine.


----------



## akufen (3 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là, pour changer, pour une fois, j'écoute rien :love:



ben moi aussi, mais je suis quand même passé il y a quelque instant  par l'excellent Cherrie Pie de Sade.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Octobre 2004)

Après Joe Dassin, une stauckhausen avec le ZION de FLUKE. 

Comment dire c'est ... une expérience aérienne.

Regarder de nouveau Matrix Reloaded vous comprendrez mieux


----------



## piro (4 Octobre 2004)

ce matin j ecoutes Marousse "Hara-Kiri"

c est bien pour se mettre de bonne humeur


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> ce matin j ecoutes Marousse "Hara-Kiri"
> 
> c est bien pour se mettre de bonne humeur



comme cela pas besoin de se faire un SUICIDE d'ALAN VEGA !!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Octobre 2004)

"Weapon of Choice" - Fatboy slim

et aussi le dernier album d'Arno pour le moment "French Bazaar" - excellent "Chic et pas cher"  :love:


----------



## KARL40 (4 Octobre 2004)

The MARRIED MONK "The sailor song" .... C'est beau ...


----------



## Fulvio (4 Octobre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> The MARRIED MONK "The sailor song" .... C'est beau ...



Puisque t'en parles : leur album The Belgian Kick est une merveille !

A écouter aussi : TV On The Radio, un genre de soul hors du commun. D'avant-garde, disent certains, je n'en suis pas si sûr, mais en tout cas, c'est fabuleux.

Par contre, le nouveau Giant Sand est un poil décevant


----------



## yvos (4 Octobre 2004)

Blonde redhead en ce moment dans les enceintes


----------



## yvos (4 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> "Weapon of Choice" - Fatboy slim



clip sympa de Spike Jonze


----------



## mado (4 Octobre 2004)

C'est l'extase, il parait, dans la langue de skakespear 

 Je n'irai pas jusque là. mais certains morceaux valent le détour.
 on revisite The Cure, Jeff Buckley, au détour de morceaux très réussis.


----------



## Fulvio (4 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'extase, il parait, dans la langue de skakespear
> 
> Je n'irai pas jusque là. mais certains morceaux valent le détour.
> on revisite The Cure, Jeff Buckley, au détour de morceaux très réussis.



The Rapture, c'est un groupe que j'ai pas mal vanté, dans ces pages. C'est probablement le disque que j'ai le plus écouté ces derniers temps, jusqu'à m'en dégoûter, d'ailleurs


----------



## nicogala (4 Octobre 2004)

Un vieil album de Skyclad : "Wayward Sons of Mother Earth" qui a l'avantage de me faire entendre du violon sur du rock-métal


----------



## FANREM (5 Octobre 2004)

Allé à la Fnac hier

Acheté R.E.M, Good Charlotte

Ecouté Interpol, Keane et Blues expolosion jpmiss

Retiré des places de concert pour R.E.M, Tom Mc Rae, Patti Smith, Morrissey, Blink

et j'ai oublié d'acheter les Zutons et Green Day  :rose: 

Voila a peu pres ma musique du moment. Ah oui pour finir, le concert de Hoobastank a été splendide, vraiment


----------



## yvos (5 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'extase, il parait, dans la langue de skakespear
> 
> Je n'irai pas jusque là. mais certains morceaux valent le détour.
> on revisite The Cure, Jeff Buckley, au détour de morceaux très réussis.


J'avais bien aimé le côté un peu "au fil du rasoir" du précédent, mais là, j'aime moins...trop disco pour moi?


----------



## yvos (5 Octobre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Ecouté Interpol,


alors as-tu aimé? moi, j'avais bien apprécié l'album précédent, mais celui-ci? (le sticker de telerama me fait peur  )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> alors as-tu aimé? moi, j'avais bien apprécié l'album précédent, mais celui-ci? (le sticker de telerama me fait peur  )



Avec Télerama j'applique cette technique surtout pour les films

S'ils disent que c'est nul, j'y vais et c'est un film aémrcain avec de l'action et du sexe
S'ils disent que c'est bien, j'y vais pas et c'est un film intello français ou un film zealandais

Il y a des exceptions : récemment OLD BOY ça fait envie et le film de Hong-Kong (sortie en juillet) présenté comme le HEAT asiatique par la presse.

Côté musique, Télérama chronique souvent 3-4 mois après comme cela ils ont tout le temps de voir ceux que les autres en ont dit. Exemple, très bonne notation de Tijuana Sessions : je vais chez le  disquaire mais le CD était sorti depuis un an.

Le dossier sur Franz Ferdinand, interpol, Radio 4, et ce genre de groupe était bien foutue surtout pour les influences musicales ...

Le dernier Interpol après une écoute rapdie, il est un peu policé D)


----------



## yvos (5 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Avec Télerama j'applique cette technique surtout pour les films
> 
> S'ils disent que c'est nul, j'y vais et c'est un film aémrcain avec de l'action et du sexe
> S'ils disent que c'est bien, j'y vais pas et c'est un film intello français ou un film zealandais


j'adore les films zealandais


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'adore les films zealandais



Je ne parle pas des films néo-zealandais mais des films venant de la plate forme offshore Sealand.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon si non j'ai acheté le dernier blues explosion (ex jon spencer blues explosion)
> Mais j'ai pas encore eu le temps de l'ecouter.
> Je suis pas inquiet :love:
> 
> ...


  Bon en fait non.


  C'est direc t au foie ET crochet a la machoire! :casse:

  Y a interet a avoir un bon protege dents avant de mettre le CD dans la platine  :love:


----------



## yvos (5 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon en fait non.
> 
> 
> C'est direc t au foie ET crochet a la machoire! :casse:
> ...


après les coudbouls, je suis blindé, mais le foie, par contre, ça me fait peur


----------



## IceandFire (5 Octobre 2004)

Ah la vache People Are peole ... !!!!! La claque tain , j'avais oublié comment c'était bon Depeche Mode !!!! 
Interpol...Moué je les avaient fait à la route du rock à st malo...un mélange des genres entre les cures et blur...quand je pense qu'à l'époque en 99 ou 2000 je sais plus trop, on les comparaient au Smiths !!!! ça me fesait bien mal !!!! enfin ils ont l'air gentils....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Ah la vache People Are peole ... !!!!! La claque tain , j'avais oublié comment c'était bon Depeche Mode !!!!
> Interpol...Moué je les avaient fait à la route du rock à st malo...un mélange des genres entre les cures et blur...quand je pense qu'à l'époque en 99 ou 2000 je sais plus trop, on les comparaient au Smiths !!!! ça me fesait bien mal !!!! enfin ils ont l'air gentils....



La route du rock à Saint malo maintenant. C'est la totale. Le fils de Bernard Lenoir est sur MacGe. Bernard il connait pas Panjabi sinon il t'aurait aidé    

C'est vrai que ça fait mal aux Smiths et surtout à Momo avec son National Front Disco (un titre comme cela) d'être poursuivi par Interpol. C'est pour cela qu'il porte une mitraillette à la Al Capone maintenant.

Depeche Mode, je n'ai pas aimé ce groupe entre 1983 et 1995. Depuis je suis revenu à ce groupe. 

J'étais un peu influencé par une explication de l'acronyme de K.M.F.D.M. à savoir Kill Mother Fucking Depeche Mode  

D'autres explications sont encore plus sympas


----------



## IceandFire (5 Octobre 2004)

Bon j'embraye avec violator en entier....suivi de près par the Delgados(fait aussi RDR) puis un petit Bluetones, un passage avec travis, et enfin the housemartins...


----------



## KARL40 (5 Octobre 2004)

Les HOUSEMARTINS .... Très bon ça .... Par contre TRAVIS, j'ai comme une soudaine nausée   (oui je sais j'exagère  )

Tiens, tu n'écoutes rien d'un peu plus bruyant ?


----------



## yvos (5 Octobre 2004)

nan sinon ce matin dans le popod, c'était OUM KALSOUM  :love: à fond les ballons


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Octobre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Les HOUSEMARTINS ....



Génial, j'adore. Et l'après Housemartins aussi avec Beautiful South :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Génial, j'adore. Et l'après Housemartins aussi avec Beautiful South :love:



Vive la gelée verte ou rose


----------



## IceandFire (5 Octobre 2004)

Me and The farmer....lalalalalalala  ah! c'est frais tout ça !!!!!  dire que le batteur est devenu fatboy slim !!!


----------



## FANREM (5 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon en fait non.
> 
> 
> C'est direc t au foie ET crochet a la machoire! :casse:
> ...



T'es sur que tu as mis le volume assez fort ?


----------



## FANREM (5 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> alors as-tu aimé? moi, j'avais bien apprécié l'album précédent, mais celui-ci? (le sticker de telerama me fait peur  )



J'ai ecouté les 3 permiers morceaux a cause des FFFF de telerama

C'est pas trop énervé, ca me change  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (6 Octobre 2004)

Bon ben ce matin c'est reparti sur du DM !!!! et autres ; Bangles !!! eh oui !!!  je vais me chercher du go go's tiens...sur l'itms.....


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben ce matin c'est reparti sur du DM !!!! et autres ; Bangles !!! eh oui !!!  je vais me chercher du go go's tiens...sur l'itms.....



Très bon choix!
Pour ma aprt, un petit coup de IceHouse, de la même époque. Ah les 80's, c'était cool! :love:


----------



## IceandFire (6 Octobre 2004)

c'était le meilleur tu veux dire !!!!!  allez hop : "the world won't listen"... j'ai pas pu résister


----------



## IceandFire (6 Octobre 2004)

tiens pour les fans de Belle&Sebastian dont je fais parti   il y a un groupe dans le style : The ACID HOUSE KING....


----------



## IceandFire (6 Octobre 2004)

Comment ça j'ai distribué trop de points !!!!?????? et mon pote Fabienr alors ???? bon ben tard dans la nuit alors...


----------



## KARL40 (6 Octobre 2004)

Ce matin, ce fut ça dans le iPod : 






Cela me permet de ré-écouter de "vieux" disques


----------



## pixelemon (6 Octobre 2004)

pour bien commencer ma journée de RTT un excellent "une heure dans le futur" de RADIOBOMB


----------



## yvos (6 Octobre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, ce fut ça dans le iPod :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


des mes bras ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Octobre 2004)

The smashing pumpkins "Eye" sur la B.O de Lost Highway


----------



## jpmiss (6 Octobre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur que tu as mis le volume assez fort ?


 Avec  goPod, mon iPod a une 2nd jeunesse


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Avec  goPod, mon iPod a une 2nd jeunesse


 Takk pour le lien mais c quoi ce machin? :/ vais chipoter et regarder 

Sinon moi j'écoute Garbage, le premier album...  ça fait du bien de temps en temps


----------



## Luc G (6 Octobre 2004)

La Campagnie des musiques à ouïr (non ce n'est pas une faute de frappe   ), trois fondus venus du jazz mais installés dans une stratosphère qui n'appartient qu'à eux. Je les ai revus en concert hier soir et j'y retourne ce soir parce qu'avec eux, chaque jour est un autre jour.


----------



## KARL40 (6 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Takk pour le lien mais c quoi ce machin? :/ vais chipoter et regarder


Il débride le son du iPod ... et redonne effectivement une seconde jeunesse au iPod  



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> des mes bras ! :love:


Je t'en prie, il y a du monde ... :rose: 
Sinon, il est regrettable que les BOO RADLEYS aient eu une audience aussi confidentielle ...


----------



## yvos (6 Octobre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, il est regrettable que les BOO RADLEYS aient eu une audience aussi confidentielle ...



je ne trouve pas qu'ils aient une audience confidentielle, mais bon...


----------



## KARL40 (6 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je ne trouve pas qu'ils aient une audience confidentielle, mais bon...


Confidentielle était peut-être excessif mais leur reconnaissance est largement en dessous de leur talent. Ils ont splittés après la sortie du "Wake Up" et je me rappelle d'une interview où ils regrettaient leur "peu de succès". Ceci entraînant cela.


----------



## goonie (6 Octobre 2004)

Our favourite shop de Style Council


----------



## steinway (6 Octobre 2004)

ici situation de crise donc solution de crise : musique de Pierre Boulez


----------



## jpmiss (6 Octobre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> ici situation de crise donc solution de crise : musique de Pierre Boulez


 Ah oui en effet, ca doit pas aller tres fort


----------



## steinway (6 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui en effet, ca doit pas aller tres fort


 si si rassure toi ca va tres bien y a juste le stress de pouvoir rendre a tps un memoire c est tout !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui en effet, ca doit pas aller tres fort



t'as Michael Nimann aussi en cas de déprime


----------



## steinway (6 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> t'as Michael Nimann aussi en cas de déprime


 ca va tres tres bien je suis un peu speed c est tout


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Octobre 2004)

Là j'écoute :love: Arno "Charlatan" > "Let's go to heaven" :love:


----------



## steinway (6 Octobre 2004)

la j ecoute "come get it" le gratuit de la semaine sur iTunes


----------



## mado (6 Octobre 2004)

Mon dernier achat.
 R.E.M.

 Est ce que toutes les filles sont amoureuses de Michaël Stipes? :rose:
 Où suis-je seule sur les rangs...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Octobre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> je suis un peu speed c est tout


 Oui moi aussi: je me suis bourré de corticoïdes a cause d'une bonne crève. Du coup je fait de bons de 3 m et j'ecoute Ministry: Psalm 69  The Way To Succeed And The Way To Suck Eggs a fond la caisse! 
 C'est bon :love:


----------



## steinway (6 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Oui moi aussi: je me suis bourré de corticoïdes a cause d'une bonne crève.


 bon retablissement !!!


----------



## jpmiss (6 Octobre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> bon retablissement !!!


 Ah bah la ca va mieux: traitement de cheval de compet oblige. C'est ca qui est bon quand on peut se faire ses ordonnances soi meme  
  Par contre la, a coté des miennes, les annalyses de R. Virenque c'est de la pisse d'ane


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Octobre 2004)

j'attaque "City to City" de Gerry Rafferty


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Octobre 2004)

La BO du film "Paris Texas".. Ray Cooder...  :love:  :love:


----------



## steinway (6 Octobre 2004)

j ecoute radio classique sur mon ordi


----------



## steinway (6 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Par contre la, a coté des miennes, les annalyses de R. Virenque c'est de la pisse d'ane


 a l insu de ton plein gre ?


----------



## steinway (6 Octobre 2004)

je suis le seul a ecouter du classique ici ?


----------



## jpmiss (6 Octobre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> a l insu de ton plein gre ?


 Ah nan: je sais ce que je fais et ce que j'avale


----------



## jpmiss (6 Octobre 2004)

Ben là je réécoute un vieux "best of" de Pere Ubu 





"*Don't need a cure! Don't need a cure! Don't need a cure! Need a final solution!*"

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Octobre 2004)

"Help" des Beatles :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (6 Octobre 2004)

OuiFm en live : Franz Ferdinand "matinee" juste avant Strokes "The end has no end"


----------



## yvos (6 Octobre 2004)

ba là, c'est Blues explosion, suite à la pub de jpmiss...ça démarre pas mal, pas vraiment uppercut, mais ça va venir


----------



## inconnu(e) (6 Octobre 2004)

"Essential" and "The Eye" of "Yello" (electro)


----------



## jpmiss (6 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba là, c'est Blues explosion, suite à la pub de jpmiss...ça démarre pas mal, pas vraiment uppercut, mais ça va venir



Attention! J'ai pas dit on plus que c'etait du trash métal!


----------



## Dr Fa (6 Octobre 2004)

Bonsoir tout le monde...j'attend quelques amis et après on part voir le concert de !!! vous connaissez ?


----------



## Dr Fa (6 Octobre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> je suis le seul a ecouter du classique ici ?


ça dépend...pour toi, existe-t-il des compositeurs contemporains classables dans le registre classique ? (Eric Sati, philip Glass, ou autre)


----------



## steinway (6 Octobre 2004)

Dr Fa a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend...pour toi, existe-t-il des compositeurs contemporains classables dans le registre classique ? (Eric Sati, philip Glass, ou autre)


 en fait, le terme "classique" est pour moi un terme marketing qui permet de classer un disque dans le rayon d un magasin ou en ligne 

 oui oui Sati et Glass sont a classer la dedans. je connais pas bien Glass ; il compose de la musique repetitive non ? t as des choses a me conseiller ?


----------



## Dr Fa (6 Octobre 2004)

En fait j'ai découvert un morceau à lui qu'il a fait avec monsieur Aphex Twin sur l'EP Dunkey Rhubarb (03 Icct Hedral) il ya quelques années...et puis il y a un mois...j'ai écouté un viel album de lui : Photographer et j'ai beaucoup aimé, je le cherche en vinyl


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (6 Octobre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> en fait, le terme "classique" est pour moi un terme marketing qui permet de classer un disque dans le rayon d un magasin ou en ligne
> 
> oui oui Sati et Glass sont a classer la dedans. je connais pas bien Glass ; il compose de la musique repetitive non ? t as des choses a me conseiller ?



Toutes les classifications sont faites pour guider le consommateur: 

Glass : Kundun et Koyaanisqatsi, les musiques des films, Glass Jukebox donne une bonne idée de son oeuvre

Satie: TRES BON

Glenn Gould : Goldberg Variations de Bach

Balanescu Quartet : quatuor pour cordes (un album avec des reprises de Kraftwerk) 

Pour le fun, Stockhausen


----------



## mado (6 Octobre 2004)

Décidement les Clash sont à l'honneur en ce moment. Chez Lenoir ce soir.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (6 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Décidement les Clash sont à l'honneur en ce moment. Chez Lenoir ce soir.



il est toujours sur France Inter ?

Merci pour la réponse.


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Octobre 2004)

Là j'écoute David Bowie :love: "Hours" > "Thursday's child"


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (6 Octobre 2004)

Comment écouter Lenoir sur Internet ?

Cela ne marche pas.

Essayez de me répondre avant la fin de l'émission.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (6 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Comment écouter Lenoir sur Internet ?
> 
> Cela ne marche pas.
> 
> Essayez de me répondre avant la fin de l'émission.



Plus la peine passé sur radio.


----------



## yvos (6 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> il est toujours sur France Inter ?
> 
> Merci pour la réponse.



ba ouais on en avait discuté l'autre fois


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (6 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba ouais on en avait discuté l'autre fois



Désolé ma mémoire a flaché. Je le referais plus


----------



## steinway (6 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Toutes les classifications sont faites pour guider le consommateur:
> 
> Glass : Kundun et Koyaanisqatsi, les musiques des films, Glass Jukebox donne une bonne idée de son oeuvre
> 
> ...


 merci,

 j adore Gould aussi


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (6 Octobre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> merci,
> 
> j adore Gould aussi



Du coup j'ai écouté Glass et ce n'est pas répétitif.

La seule limite est peu-être qu'il fait beaucoup de musique de film : parfois les 2 marchent ensemble (du moins j'ai rarement acheté une musique de film sans avoir vu le film).

Des conseils en retour ?


----------



## steinway (6 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Du coup j'ai écouté Glass et ce n'est pas répétitif.
> 
> La seule limite est peu-être qu'il fait beaucoup de musique de film : parfois les 2 marchent ensemble (du moins j'ai rarement acheté une musique de film sans avoir vu le film).
> 
> Des conseils en retour ?


  la musique repetitive est un courant qu on appelle aussi musique minimaliste


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (6 Octobre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> la musique repetitive est un courant qu on appelle aussi musique minimaliste



Oups   

Je croyais que c'était une critique. Heureusement que tu étais là pour réparer mon erreur.

J'aime cette musique répétitive (reich, glass, pärt, ....). 

En revanche toute la musique répétitive n'appartient pas à la musique répétitive. J'ai bon ?


----------



## steinway (6 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Oups
> 
> Je croyais que c'était une critique. Heureusement que tu étais là pour réparer mon erreur.
> 
> ...


 exact !!!


----------



## IceandFire (6 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Mon dernier achat.
> R.E.M.
> 
> Est ce que toutes les filles sont amoureuses de Michaël Stipes? :rose:
> Où suis-je seule sur les rangs...



Nan ya FANREM !!!! coucou Jeff


----------



## IceandFire (6 Octobre 2004)

sinon ben je rentre du concert de patricia Kaas !!!! nan mais c'était pour le boulot   400 images quand mêmes en 3 morceaux sans flashs... la routine quoi !!!!!


----------



## steinway (6 Octobre 2004)

de retour a boulez


----------



## squarepusher (6 Octobre 2004)

St-Etienne -   Your  Head My Voice  ( aphex mix)
Heroes Symphony - Philip Glass and David Bowie( aphex remix too)


----------



## steinway (7 Octobre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Philip Glass


 il a l air d etre bien en vogue ces temps ci !!!


----------



## squarepusher (7 Octobre 2004)

surtout chez moi : Philip Glass and Aphex Twin - Icct Hedral- I Care Because You Do


----------



## supermoquette (7 Octobre 2004)




----------



## steinway (7 Octobre 2004)

chez moi ce matin, silence total...


----------



## mado (7 Octobre 2004)

Une fois n'est pas coutume.

J'ai démarré la journée avec Madonna, la Vraie ( ).
L'album Ray Of Light. Et particulièrement, celle là :

_I traded fame for love
Without a second thought
It all became a silly a game
Some things cannot be bought

I got exactly what I asked for
Wanted it so badly
Running, rushing back for more
I suffered fools so gladly

And now I find
I've changed my mind

The face of you
My substitute for love
My substitute for love
Should I wait for you
My substitute for love
My substitute for love

I traveled round the world
Looking for a home
I found myself in crowded rooms
Feeling so alone

I had so many lovers
Who settled for the thrill
Of basking in my spotlight
I never felt so happy

The face of you
My substitute for love
My substitute for love
Should I wait for you
My substitute for love
My substitute for love

Mmmmm, ooohhh, mmmmm
Famous faces, far off places
Trinkets I can buy
No handsome stranger, heady danger
Drug that I can try
No ferris wheel, no heart to steal
No laughter in the dark
No one-night stand, no far-off land
No fire that I can spark
Mmmmm, mmmmm

The face of you
My substitute for love
My substitute for love
Should I wait for you
My substitute for love
My substitute for love

Now I find I've changed my mind
This is my religion _


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Octobre 2004)




----------



## IceandFire (7 Octobre 2004)

Strange Love..... DM.....je suis accro....j'arive pas à décroché....En boucle....


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


 Va faire un tour dans la foret Roberto ca detend...


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> chez moi ce matin, silence total...


 Ca c'est du minimalisme répétitif poussé a l'extreme!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Une fois n'est pas coutume.
> 
> J'ai démarré la journée avec Madonna, la Vraie ( ).
> L'album Ray Of Light. Et particulièrement, celle là :
> ...



Bon choix. Une femme qui a su se remttre en question musicalement : très bonne rencontre avec Mirwais (ex taxi girl) up 

Avant Madonna traduisait bien l'acronyme de K.M.F.D.M. dont une des possibilités est KEEP MADONNA FROM DOING MUSIC.

Il y en a aussi pour Kylie puisque K.F.M.D.M. signfie KYLIE MINOGUE FANS DON'T MASTURBATE.

Bonjour aux fans de ces deux chanteuses


----------



## IceandFire (7 Octobre 2004)

People Are People....


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> People Are People....



Somebody... Non?


----------



## IceandFire (7 Octobre 2004)

Dream on...exciter... DM still....


----------



## steinway (7 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est du minimalisme répétitif poussé a l'extreme!


 lol, la j ai remis radio classique c est cool de pouvoir ecouter ca par internet, je peux pas l avoir en FM


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Octobre 2004)

J'ai découvert le groupe SEEED la semaine dernière. Un groupe de Ragga allemand. Je vous le conseille.


----------



## IceandFire (7 Octobre 2004)

Enjoy The Silence....


----------



## FANREM (7 Octobre 2004)

Première ecoute du dernier Green Day. 

A donf, ca vibre de partout chez moi  :love:


----------



## steinway (7 Octobre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> J'ai découvert le groupe SEEED la semaine dernière. Un groupe de Ragga allemand. Je vous le conseille.


  tu sais d ou ils sont en allemagne ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Octobre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> tu sais d ou ils sont en allemagne ?


 Absolument pas, ma soeur les a vus sur Arte et a acheté le disc aussi sec. Pas d'infos particulières dans la jaquette. sorry,


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Octobre 2004)

Si tu lis l'allemand : http://www.seeed.info/


----------



## steinway (7 Octobre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Si tu lis l'allemand : http://www.seeed.info/


 Alles klar, vielen Dank


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Octobre 2004)

Attention, leur dernier Album "Musicmonks" existe, je crois, en deux versions : en langue Allemande et en langue Anglaise. Je n'ai écouté que la version anglaise qui contient néanmoins certains textes originaux.


----------



## steinway (7 Octobre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Attention, leur dernier Album "Musicmonks" existe, je crois, en deux versions : en langue Allemande et en langue Anglaise. Je n'ai écouté que la version anglaise qui contient néanmoins certains textes originaux.


 ok merci pour les infos


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Octobre 2004)

Skin Vision de I AM X


----------



## mado (7 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Skin Vision de I AM X


I Am X  
Découvert récemment grâce à un ami.


----------



## /la giraffe (7 Octobre 2004)

Ben moi j'écoute La Grande Sophie of course


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> I Am X
> Découvert récemment grâce à un ami.



Un ami qui vous fait découvrir de la musique est un ami pour la vie : il vous livre une partie de lui.

Peut-être lui as tu fait découvrir également de la bonne musqiue et révéler la bonté de ton âme ?

Renan : Ô Dieu, si vous existez sauvez mon âme, si j'ai une âme !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Octobre 2004)

/la giraffe a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi j'écoute La Grande Sophie of course



Du Courage Du Courage Du Courage

Courage fuyons


----------



## mado (7 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Va faire un tour dans la foret Roberto ca detend...


 
C'est Brocéliande?
La Forêt Noire?
Amazonienne?

Un peu d'indices, quoi !


----------



## IceandFire (7 Octobre 2004)

tsssss... Très sympa cette Sophie...  très belle séance à deauville avec elle... café pour moi, jus de tomates pour elle....  face à la mer....


----------



## goonie (7 Octobre 2004)

Jack and Diane de John Cougar Mellecamp


----------



## steinway (7 Octobre 2004)

debussy : l isle joyeuse


----------



## Fulvio (7 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah bah la ca va mieux: traitement de cheval de compet oblige. C'est ca qui est bon quand on peut se faire ses ordonnances soi meme
> Par contre la, a coté des miennes, les annalyses de R. Virenque c'est de la pisse d'ane



Facile ! Les analyses de Virenque, c'est toujours de la pisse d'âne


----------



## yvos (7 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Du Courage Du Courage Du Courage
> 
> Courage fuyons




oh bordel que je ne supporte pas cette chanson  :mouais:  (désolé)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oh bordel que je ne supporte pas cette chanson  :mouais:  (désolé)



C'est pour cela que j'ai rajouté courage fuyons


----------



## IceandFire (7 Octobre 2004)

Strange Love.....   again & again.... Je disais juste qu'elle était très sympathique


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Octobre 2004)

Après Dirty Sanchez (rapport avec MTV ?), The Stone Roses et maintenant Lisa Gerard et Hans Zimmer avec Gladiator. Belle séquence ?

Au fait Iceandfire : la réponse est Magnum


----------



## Luc G (7 Octobre 2004)

Tchangodei : on the sunny side of the street

Bon, je suis pas sûr que beaucoup connaissent


----------



## IceandFire (7 Octobre 2004)

The shins, et re DM  ;
magnum 44...magum force..magnum de champ...mince jm'e trompe de thread !!!!  c'est pas le T.E.R ici


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tchangodei : on the sunny side of the street
> 
> Bon, je suis pas sûr que beaucoup connaissent


  Si si moi j'ai un Live Bootleg a Tokyo 1973 (version electro-accoustique repiquée dans une caisse a savon)


----------



## Moof (7 Octobre 2004)

Ma dernière acquisition :




 

Et le concert à Bercy est confirmé.


----------



## TitaNantes (7 Octobre 2004)

L'ancien que je suis, écoute:
? Thomas Fersen (c'est mon Chouchou en ce moment),
? Brigitte Fontaine,
? Bénabar,
? M,
? Elizabeth Caumont,, ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Octobre 2004)

Brooklyn Funk Essentiels
"In The Buzzbag"


----------



## mado (7 Octobre 2004)

TitaNantes a dit:
			
		

> L'ancien que je suis, écoute:
> ? Thomas Fersen (c'est mon Chouchou en ce moment),
> ? Brigitte Fontaine,
> ? Bénabar,
> ...


  Moi aussi j'écoute Brigitte Fontaine... (les 2 derniers seulement). C'est pas grave?


----------



## Luc G (7 Octobre 2004)

TitaNantes a dit:
			
		

> L'ancien que je suis, écoute:
> ? Thomas Fersen (c'est mon Chouchou en ce moment),
> ? Brigitte Fontaine,
> ? Bénabar,
> ...




Pour une fois, y a des noms que je connais un peu   
J'ai même vu Elisabeth Caumont sur scène.
ça me rassure.


----------



## appleman (7 Octobre 2004)

Du Clapton! il y a que ca de vrai...


----------



## yvos (7 Octobre 2004)

Ba moi j'ai eu énormément de plaisir à retomber ce matin sur "Lovebuzz" de Nirvana  :rose:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Octobre 2004)

Un truc qui donne une SUPER pêche :
Emir Kusturica & The No Smoking Orchestra
"Unza unza Time"
 :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Octobre 2004)

les Doors


----------



## iTof (7 Octobre 2004)

ben il était question de DM ajd Ice... :love: ben là, j'écoute le ventilo de mon PC au boulot et le grésillement des néons... les provocateurs de métamérisme !


----------



## steinway (7 Octobre 2004)

aujourd hui c etait silence total


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Un truc qui donne une SUPER pêche :
> Emir Kusturica & The No Smoking Orchestra
> "Unza unza Time"
> :love:



La Bo de "La vie est un miracle" des mêmes est géniale.


----------



## Luc G (7 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> les Doors





			
				iTof a dit:
			
		

> ben il était question de DM ajd Ice...  ben là, j'écoute le ventilo de mon PC au boulot et le grésillement des néons... les provocateurs de métamérisme



Un qui écoute les portes et l'autres les fenêtres, vous nous garderez un petit. On lui fera jouer du théâtre d'Alfred de Musset.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Un qui écoute les portes et l'autres les fenêtres, vous nous garderez un petit. On lui fera jouer du théâtre d'Alfred de Musset.



Un ptit coup de The Wall des Floyds ??


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Octobre 2004)

Là une chtite golden oldie :love: : Scott McKenzie "San Fransisco (be sure to wear flowers in your hair)"


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Octobre 2004)

Le très particulier GIFT de Sisterhood


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Octobre 2004)

Et pour contraster de tout à l'heure Silverchair "freakshow" > "Freak"  :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Octobre 2004)

"Just Like Honey" de The Jesus and Marychain

Fermé les yeux, vous êtes au Japon avec Scarlett   :love: ou Bill


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Aucune.
> 
> Pourvu que ça dure !
> 
> ...



Il y a bien une musique du silence mais c'est un Mahler elle fait du bruit (    )

Bonne nuit.


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Octobre 2004)

Les SugarCubes :love: :style: je m'en lasse jamais, surtout "Birthday" :love: :love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (7 Octobre 2004)

et moi donc !!!!!


----------



## mado (7 Octobre 2004)

Ricardo Villalobos. Alcachofa. YGH.
  Un chilien un peu minimaliste.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Octobre 2004)

How to Kill The Dj (part2) + Dj Hell


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ricardo Villalobos. Alcachofa. YGH.
> Un chilien un peu minimaliste.



Hasard dans le set de How to kill the Dj (acheté ce jour) il mixe Ricardo Villalobos.


----------



## squarepusher (7 Octobre 2004)

Serge Gainsbourg - Bonnie And Clyde ( Herbert remix )- Secondhand Sounds


----------



## mado (7 Octobre 2004)

Le Hasard. Forcément.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Le Hasard. Forcément.



Sur la vie de ma (coucou) maman. Le pur hasard.

Bon Ricardo pas très significatif :les 3 morceaux sont couplés avec du Art of Noise, du Suicide et du Truffle Club.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Octobre 2004)

Il mixe des trucs super variés :

Blondie, John Carpenter, Laibach, Depeche Mode, The Rapture, Softcell,...


----------



## mado (7 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Il mixe des trucs super variés :
> 
> Blondie, John Carpenter, Laibach, Depeche Mode, The Rapture, Softcell,...


 Encore un qu'il faudra que j'écoute!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Encore un qu'il faudra que j'écoute!



Et encore je cite pas tous et y a des trucs que je connais pas.

DJ Hell aussi c'est bien une partie Electronique et une partie Electro Body Music : que des bons mix.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Et encore je cite pas tous et y a des trucs que je connais pas.
> 
> DJ Hell aussi c'est bien une partie Electronique et une partie Electro Body Music : que des bons mix.



Enfer et assassinat pendant la nuit  

En ce moment le '"Let no Man Jack" de Nitzer Ebb remixé par DJ Hell

Je reviens et vous raconte.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Octobre 2004)

Reinhart Voigt sur Kompakt, en live demain soir chez moi  :love:


----------



## mado (8 Octobre 2004)

Dêpeche mode, toujours (hein Iceandfire?), mais version Nouvelle Vague.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Dêpeche mode, toujours (hein Iceandfire?), mais version Nouvelle Vague.



la meilleure traduction de K.F.M.D.M reste Kill This Fucking Depeche Mode  

ils ne sont toujours pas mort et c'est tant mieux pour nos oreilles : un grand groupe


----------



## IceandFire (8 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Dêpeche mode, toujours (hein Iceandfire?), mais version Nouvelle Vague.



Comment tu le sais ??????  "dream on" !!!!!! can you feel.....  , ben oui j'arrive pas à décroché !!! c'est grave docteur ????


----------



## yvos (8 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu le sais ??????  "dream on" !!!!!! can you feel.....  , ben oui j'arrive pas à décroché !!! c'est grave docteur ????




au fait, vous êtes allés voir Head on? Bon film, et bande son sympa (entre autres, DM, Sisters of mercy..)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu le sais ??????  "dream on" !!!!!! can you feel.....  , ben oui j'arrive pas à décroché !!! c'est grave docteur ????



En tant que Docteur D), mon avis s'impose : compenser l'abus de DM par du ... Martin Gore


----------



## IceandFire (8 Octobre 2004)

Oui ! ou/et dave gahan....  !!!! le film head ? non...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Oui ! ou/et dave gahan....  !!!! le film head ? non...



je dis pas ce que j'écoute parce que là c'est grave

le cas est irrémédiable


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Octobre 2004)

Dworak, la Symphonie du Nouveau Monde


----------



## Stargazer (8 Octobre 2004)

Infectious grooves, "Violent And Funky"


----------



## Luc G (8 Octobre 2004)

Les suites pour violoncelle de Bach puis été d'Yves robert


----------



## Stargazer (8 Octobre 2004)

Queens of the stone age, "A Song For The dead"


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Octobre 2004)

Art of Noise, en particulier Moments in Love redécouverte via How to Kill the Dj 2


----------



## Stargazer (8 Octobre 2004)

The Offsprings, "Smash" de l'album éponyme


----------



## squarepusher (8 Octobre 2004)

Jean-Claude Duss  - Quand Te Reverrai-Je Pays Merveilleux ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Queens of the stone age, "A Song For The dead"



cool


----------



## Stargazer (8 Octobre 2004)

Java, "Sex, accordéon et alcool"

Fabienr Pour QOTSA oui


----------



## turnover (8 Octobre 2004)

Le nouveau Mark knopfler : Shangri-La


----------



## iTof (8 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> la meilleure traduction de K.F.M.D.M reste Kill This Fucking Depeche Mode
> 
> ils ne sont toujours pas mort et c'est tant mieux pour nos oreilles : un grand groupe


ahhhhh, merci à vous deux, Yvos et à Ice... cela me rappelle ma douloureuse condition d'employé sur PC sans musique...  Allez, un thread pro-DM ? nan, c'est con comme idée... 

> et n'oubliez pas Recoil...


----------



## akufen (8 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Reinhart Voigt sur Kompakt, en live demain soir chez moi  :love:



ha oui et c'est ou chez toi???? :love:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Octobre 2004)

akufen a dit:
			
		

> ha oui et c'est ou chez toi???? :love:


Lausanne, au Loft electroclub   

Je sens que je vais mal finir


----------



## akufen (8 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Lausanne, au Loft electroclub
> 
> Je sens que je vais mal finir



Ha Lausanne l que des bons souvenirs, je l'ai vu  à Paris et c'est terrible, à surveiller aussi du même label Jo Saurbier,     je ne suis pas sur de l'orthographe.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Octobre 2004)

Fear de Project Pitchfork

"there is nothing to fear
if aggression is the result of fear
then fear is the fear of aggression
so if you are afraid of an aggressor
you are afraid of a person
which is afraid of you
a person ruled by its fears
and why should you be afraid of someone
who is behaving like a small child in the darkness
break the circle we are living in
and don't be afraid
there is nothing to fear"


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Octobre 2004)

Là j'écoute le groupe hollaidais Twarres "The Stream" :love:

C sympa de temps à autre


----------



## pixelemon (8 Octobre 2004)

Adam Beyer et son "rotor mix"... tagada tagada tagada tagada...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Octobre 2004)

Absent Friends Companion de The Divine Comedy

Tout est dit.


----------



## ficelle (9 Octobre 2004)

programme de nuit...


----------



## mado (9 Octobre 2004)

Pour commencer la journée en douceur,  K&D Sessions de *Kruder* & *Dorfmeister*.


     :love:


----------



## ficelle (9 Octobre 2004)

Slate dot dash sur fatboyslim.net


----------



## mado (9 Octobre 2004)

_Gonzales. Ubber Alles._

 Un cd oublié chez moi vraisemblablement 

 En tous cas merci au généreux donateur


----------



## piro (9 Octobre 2004)

un peu de Johnny Cash en ce samedi pluvieux
c est pas tres bon pour le moral
mais ca me detends


----------



## fubiz (9 Octobre 2004)

Le dernier album (moyen) de Saez


----------



## Lizandre (9 Octobre 2004)

De Sheryl Crow, l'album éponyme.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Octobre 2004)

Le dimanche, c'est calme, volupté, amour, nostalgie, pathos et ... mouchoirs en papier 

Brassens :

Le petit cheval (dire qu'on a appris cette chanson en primaire, après on s'étonne de l'abus des anti- dépresseurs) 

Brel :

Mathilde, La chanson de Jacky, Le dernier repas, Les bonbons,...

Joe Dassin :

Les Champs Elysées, Le Petit pain au Chocolat, La bande à jojo, Et si tu n'existais, pas, La complainte de l'heure de pointe, Le chemin de Papa (spéciale dédicace), Cécilia (dédicace à tous les coucous), Dans les yeux d'Emilie, C'est la vie Lily, Ca Va pas changer le Monde,...      

The Divine Comedy :

Tony We Flight, Les jours tristes, Mathilde (reprise de Brel), Laika's theme, Comme on Billy Bird,...  

The Frank & Walters :

After All, Tony Cochrane, Landslide, Walter's Trip, High is Low,... 

Leonard Cohen :

Lover Lover, So long Marianne, First We take Manhattan, Hey Thats' No way to Say Goddbye, Fieldcommander Cohen, Here It is ... et certaines des reprises (notamment celles de ian McCulloch)  

Scott Walker & The Walker Brothers :

The sun ain't gonna shine anymore, No regrets, The old man's back again, We came through, Mathilde & Jackie (reprise de Brel), The War is over, Farmer In the City,...

Bon dimanche à tous.


----------



## mado (10 Octobre 2004)

R.E.M,  Up  

 Retour à Ré. Un drôle d'été.
 C'est la magie de la musique.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> R.E.M,  Up
> 
> Retour à Ré. Un drôle d'été.
> C'est la magie de la musique.



REM : Belle reprise de First We take Manhattan dans i'm Your fan : The Songs of leonard Cohen by ...


----------



## mado (10 Octobre 2004)

Matinée retour aux _classiques_.

 Bowie, Björk, Bashung et même Depeche Mode (c'est la faute d'Iceandfired  ça!)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Matinée retour aux _classiques_.
> 
> Bowie, Björk, Bashung et même Depeche Mode (c'est la faute d'Iceandfired  ça!)



matinée de merde. programme précédent annulé. passé à délire avec Sigue Sigue Sputnik


----------



## Stargazer (10 Octobre 2004)

Là après une importation laborieuse sur iTunes, à croire qu'il y avait un système anti-lecture  , je commence l'écoute du nouveau Rammstein ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Là après une importation laborieuse sur iTunes, à croire qu'il y avait un système anti-lecture  , je commence l'écoute du nouveau Rammstein ...



Amerika ! Quel titre. Le titre "tu es ce tu manges", c'est rapport à cet allemand qui a fait passé une annonce sur le NET pourts e faire bouffer ...

Plus fort sur rapport avec States : Der Sherrif de D.A.F. ou Tanz Mit Laibach de LAIBACH (parental advisort sur ce deuxième groupe)


----------



## Stargazer (10 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork merci pour l'explication sur le deuxième titre car n'étant pas germanophone on va dire que j'ai du mal à comprendre ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Octobre 2004)

pour être plus précis, ils ont détourné un proverbe allemand qui dis "je t'aime, à te manger"

Der Sherrif, c'est clair et c'est Bush JR. DAF c'est DEUTSCHE AMERIKANISCHE FREUNDSCAHFT : Amitié américano-allemande

Tanz mit Laibach: dansez avec Laibach. Laibach : nom allemand de la capitale de la slovénie, Ljubljana


----------



## ficelle (10 Octobre 2004)

petit montage de sessions studio avec la palourde de Michael Franti sur la fin...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Octobre 2004)

Penguin Cafe Orchestra et Flesh Quartet


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Octobre 2004)

Là j'ai How Does It Feel de New Order en tête


----------



## nicogala (10 Octobre 2004)

Les très spéciaux Emerson Lake & Palmer avec Tarkus puis Pictures at an exhibition


----------



## Luc G (10 Octobre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Les très spéciaux Emerson Lake & Palmer avec Tarkus ...



J'ai le 33 tours (acheté à l'époque). Bon, ce n'est pas vraiment ce que je préfère comme musique mais c'était quand même un territoire qui méritait une borne.


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2004)

Le sas. Entre les infos à la maison et le brouhaha du boulot, la voiture. Et la musique plein les oreilles.
Ce matin, c'était ça. J'aime beaucoup ce texte, malgré tout.

_I saw you standing in the corner
On the edge of a burning light
I saw you standing in the corner
Come to me again in the cold, cold night

You make me feel a little older
Like a full grown woman might
But when you're gone I grow colder
Come to me again in the cold, cold night

I see you walking by my front door
I hear the creaking of the kitchen floor
I don't care what other people say
I'm going to love you, anyway
Come to me again in the cold, cold night

I can't stand it any longer
I need the fuel to make my fire burn bright
So don't fight it any longer
Come to me again in the cold, cold night

And I know that you feel it too
When my skin turns into glue
You will know that it's warm inside
And you'll come run to me, in the cold, cold night_

*White Stripes
*


----------



## piro (11 Octobre 2004)

ce matin plus de batteries dans mon ipod 
c est ma faute j avais oublie de le recharger 

pas de musique pour moi dans le RER a part celle de mon voisin d en face avec le
volume a fond

c est triste d ecouter du van halen par casque interpose


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Octobre 2004)

Celles-là sont plus profondes  

On a date with Spiderman
Dan Dar's sitting there
Scared by the killer teddy bears
Down town Mini Mouse
Is slippin Micky's in the famous grouse
While big bird spreads the word
Anybody with a heart votes love

Judge Dredd found dead
Face down in Snoopy's bed
Outside Tweetie pie's
Getting itchy on more supplies
Meanwhile Snow White
Gets ready for work tonight
Turning tricks with crystal tips
Tying to make the best of it's absurd

Puppy dogs and pussy cats
In suspect suicide attacks
Captain Kirk from planet earth
Fights it out with Papa Smurf
Some phoney little ponies
Preying on old and lonely
Making friends robbing them
The X Men taught them everything

Betty Boop tired of life
Took vows became a bride of Christ
While Tin Tin's been playing
At Caesar's palace live on ice
Babar Kumbayahs
With the mighty morphin movie stars
As big bird spreads the word
Anybody with a heart votes love 

C'est forcément ABSURD (de FLUKE) et offert à B. en attendant DINGO.


----------



## IceandFire (11 Octobre 2004)

Sugarcubes...suivit de près par Blue Monday de  New Order.... 
et peut être ensuite un ptit DM


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Sugarcubes...suivit de près par Blue Monday de  New Order....
> et peut être ensuite un ptit DM



Petit jeu : dans quel ordre IceandFire va-t-il nous proposer Björk/Sugarcubes, Morrissey/The Smiths, DM ou New Order ?


----------



## IceandFire (11 Octobre 2004)

Oui mais il y a aussi the cure, bluetones, delgados, guy chadwick, house of love, lloyd cole, joe jackson, acid house kings, belle and sebastian, neil hannon, stereolab, U2, the shins, the servant,INXS, cranberries, travis ,coldplay...etc...etc...


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Octobre 2004)

Bowie "The Duke and the Hawk"


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais il y a aussi the cure, bluetones, delgados, guy chadwick, house of love, lloyd cole, joe jackson, acid house kings, belle and sebastian, neil hannon, stereolab, U2, the shins, the servant,INXS, cranberries, travis ,coldplay...etc...etc...



Dis moi ce que tu écoutes, je te dirai qui tu es !!!


----------



## IceandFire (11 Octobre 2004)

tiens d'ailleurs je viens d'acheter fifa 2005 sur gamecube (un jeu de foooottt!!!) et la bande son est géniale comme d'hab..;avec entre autre : Morrissey !!!! et franz ferdinand, INXS, New Order...etc....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> tiens d'ailleurs je viens d'acheter fifa 2005 sur gamecube (un jeu de foooottt!!!) et la bande son est géniale comme d'hab..;avec entre autre : Morrissey !!!! et franz ferdinand, INXS, New Order...etc....



Toute la série des EA Games cette année (soccer, hockey, football,...) propose un jukebox génial. Je branche la console pour écouter de la musique


----------



## IceandFire (11 Octobre 2004)

Les autres années aussi  je change tout les ans depuis 1998 !!! 
d'ailleurs les B.O sortent mais en angleterre seulement...


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Octobre 2004)

Un peu de Texas  le best of


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Octobre 2004)

vas tu arreter tes gamineries ??


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Octobre 2004)

Le premier Tai Phong


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Octobre 2004)

Le dernier surtout !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Octobre 2004)

non, il y en a eu 3


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> vas tu arreter tes gamineries ??


 vas-tu arrêter d'être lourd?


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Octobre 2004)

gna gna gna gna  


C'est c'lui qui dit qui y est !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> gna gna gna gna
> 
> 
> C'est c'lui qui dit qui y est !!!


 je t'ai déjà vu plus créatif dans tes réponses  :love:


----------



## nicogala (11 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Le premier Tai Phong


 Il est pas mal c'est vrai même si le Jean-Claude craint presque ds les aigus  
Je préfère le deuxième dont je citerai pas le nom tabou... mais du coup tiens, tu m'a donné envie de le reécouter...


----------



## Luc G (11 Octobre 2004)

Pour l'heure, j'écoute Thierry Pecou : outre-mémoire. Oui, c'est de la musique contemporaine, pourquoi ?     Y a pas que le metal dans la vie.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Octobre 2004)

James Taylor "you've got a friend"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> James Taylor "you've got a friend"



 :love: 
à enchainer avec "Your Smiling Face" et "Secret O' Life"


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Octobre 2004)

Alan Parsons Project qui as très mal vieilli. C'est un comble pour une chanson dont le titre est "old & wise"


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Alan Parsons Project qui as très mal vieilli. C'est un comble pour une chanson dont le titre est "old & wise"



Alan Parsons Project, c'est comme le bon vin, ça ne vieillit pas mal


----------



## MrStone (11 Octobre 2004)

Nouvelle Vague, album éponyme... en particulier Waiting for Nigel et le massacre de Guns of Brixton :love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (11 Octobre 2004)

U2 ELEVATION....terrible !!!! et après le DVD ....


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Octobre 2004)

Kikoo Ice 

Là j'écoute Arno pour pas changer :love: album "Charlatan" > "Take me where you sleep at night"


----------



## steinway (11 Octobre 2004)

la j ecoute ma soeur qui joue de la flute traversiere


----------



## KARL40 (11 Octobre 2004)

ELECTRELANE ==> "Birds"


----------



## steinway (11 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> U2 ELEVATION....terrible !!!! et après le DVD ....



j ecoute le dernier single de U2 "vertigo" achete sur iTunes


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Octobre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> j ecoute le dernier single de U2 "vertigo" achete sur iTunes



A la première écoute, je me suis dit qu'il fallait être con pour voler cela. Et puis après plusieurs écoutes, cela reste du bon U2.

En ce moment Dionyssos: Song for Jedi, Anorak, Don Diego, She is the liquid Princess,...


----------



## IceandFire (11 Octobre 2004)

Desireeeeeeeeeeee.....!!!!! grandiose !!!!!


----------



## nicogala (12 Octobre 2004)

Notre Patrick RONDAT national avec son dernier "An ephemeral world" , et dont je vous ai extrait un bout de la vidéo bonus avec : 
Partita n°1 in Bm For Solo Violin (JS Bach) ... à l'invite, dites que vous êtes mes "potes" puis "entrez" donc 
Les amateurs de gymnastique digitale sur manche en bois apprécieront 

(si le lien marche pas: dites le moi, c'est la première fois que je teste un truc codé  )


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Octobre 2004)

Sinéad O'Connor "The Lion and the Cobra"


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Octobre 2004)

Journée DVD :

Fields of The Nephilim de bon matin
puis V.N.V. Nation 
et en ce moment Project Pitchfork
plus tard ce sera Apoptygma Berzek


----------



## IceandFire (12 Octobre 2004)

enchanté !!!  connais po du tout ces noms là ni le style/genre....


----------



## Luc G (12 Octobre 2004)

Etienne Mbappé pour l'instant


----------



## ficelle (12 Octobre 2004)

je rentre de la F**c avec le Palookaville de FatBoy Slim, donc en ce moment c'est Wonderful Night.

j'en ai profité pour chopper I COM de Miss Kittin, à suivre sur la platine, et les deux volumes additionnels du coffret Laurent Garnier...


----------



## piro (12 Octobre 2004)

pour se rechauffer un peu ce matin 
Israel Kamakawiwo Ole'   "somewhere over the rainbow"

la musique est tres connue mais l auteur un peu moins


----------



## IceandFire (12 Octobre 2004)

c'est qui la "cover star" ?  maité ????


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Octobre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je rentre de la F**c avec le Palookaville de FatBoy Slim, donc en ce moment c'est Wonderful Night.
> 
> j'en ai profité pour chopper I COM de Miss Kittin, à suivre sur la platine, et les deux volumes additionnels du coffret Laurent Garnier...



bonne jouissance avec la Miss


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> enchanté !!!  connais po du tout ces noms là ni le style/genre....



electro et/ou indus et/ou gothique

c'est nécessaire pour affronter presque tout seul PPDA, Hubert Reeves, Nicolas Hulot et ...


----------



## piro (12 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui la "cover star" ?  maité ????



c est l interprete de la chanson


----------



## MrStone (12 Octobre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai profité pour chopper I COM de Miss Kittin, .



Moué y'ém bien aussi y'a plein de petits trucs sympe dedans 

Alors le dernier Norman Cook ? Toujours bien ? J'ai entendu un titre à la radio l'autre jour ça n'avait pas l'air trop mal...


----------



## heroe (12 Octobre 2004)

en ce moment Jeffrey Lewis


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Octobre 2004)

Le premier Duran Duran


----------



## IceandFire (12 Octobre 2004)

Bat les coupes de cheveux !!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Octobre 2004)

surtout les fringues :affraid:  Quand je pense qu'on était tous fringués comme ça à cette époque...   :mouais: 

Et aussi pour les super son de DX7 et de D50...


----------



## IceandFire (12 Octobre 2004)

oué py j'te dis pas si tu le branches sur un display-rack !!!!  hummm..tu étais fringué comme ça  
pas moi !!!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oué py j'te dis pas si tu le branches sur un display-rack !!!!  hummm..tu étais fringué comme ça
> pas moi !!!!!



plutôt comme celui du fond à droite en noir et blanc... :mouais: 

c'était juste avant ma période punk avec les cheveux bleus et rouges, les rangers et les épingles à nourrice... :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Octobre 2004)

Allez hop, j'enchaine!!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Octobre 2004)

Là j'écoute "Amphibian" de Björk de la B.O. de "Being John Malkovitch"


----------



## yvos (12 Octobre 2004)

heu on peut jouer à ce thread si on écoute pas 
_en ce moment_  le morceau dont on parle? sinon, moi, j'ai un bon ventilo qui tourne, assez sympa comme ronronnement minimaliste


----------



## Hamster de combat (12 Octobre 2004)

Moi je suis assez Linkin Park en ce moment, et puis là ce qui passe c'est "Crawling" sur son album Hybrid Theory


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> heu on peut jouer à ce thread si on écoute pas
> _en ce moment_  le morceau dont on parle? sinon, moi, j'ai un bon ventilo qui tourne, assez sympa comme ronronnement minimaliste



je t'offre ce message d'amour délivré par Sigue Sigue Sputnik "Love Missile F1-11"


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> je t'offre ce message d'amour délivré par Sigue Sigue Sputnik "Love Missile F1-11"



excellent  

Bowie en a fait une reprise récemment d'ailleurs...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> excellent
> 
> Bowie en a fait une reprise récemment d'ailleurs...



Bowie le David Bowie ? Où ça ? 

Je connais celle de Pop Will Eat Itself, groupe presque aussi déconnant que Sigue Sigue Sputnik (le Frankensetin Cha Cha ou le Albinoni Vs Star Wars, quelle poilade et en plus cela tient la route musicalement).

Plus bas ou plus haut dans ce thread je parle de SSP lorsqu'ils sont passés chez Drucker


----------



## iTof (12 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> surtout les fringues :affraid: Quand je pense qu'on était tous fringués comme ça à cette époque...  :mouais:
> 
> Et aussi pour les super son de DX7 et de D50...


:love: ah ces synthés... sans oublié ensuite les Roland W30 & JV 80, les Korg Wave... et le son de DM avec les Emulator II coté scène et ça côté salle de concert...

*> REGARDEZ ce que je viens de **trouver** !*


----------



## IceandFire (12 Octobre 2004)

Et le Korg m1 alors ???? 
bon...tant pis 
merci itof pour les infos


----------



## wawa (12 Octobre 2004)

J'arrive au bar Macgé,
je m'incruste à votre table "musicale"
et j'entends siroter de vieilles et incontournables bières (Bowie, Alan Parson, U2, Knopfler...)
ainsi que des coktails aux consonnances extraterrestres...
Alors ça me donne envie de vous servir mon *"HIC"-parade* à moi...
Attention c'est parti...    (dans l'ordre de mes découvertes)

*révélations de mes 16 ans* (20 ans après je suis toujours accro)
PINK-FLOYD du 1er album en 67 à the wall en 79 (après c'est plus pink floyd pour moi)
et une option spéciale pour ummagumma en 71. (on peut en discuter si vous voulez).
THE BEATLES surtout le white album, mais aussi abbey road

*période super-baba* (pareil, j'arrive pas à me désintoxiquer)
Attention ça va faire mal :
TRI-YANN, du pûr folk bretonneux (préférence pour l'album an eol a zo glaz).
ALAN STIEVEL dont le fameux concert à Dublin (la même chose en gaélique électrique). 
MALICORNE là c'est très spécial : 3 voix polyphoniques qui chantent des complaintes sorties tout droit du 12ème siècle avec un accompagnement du genre vielle-à-roue électrique et clavecin hard-rock.

*l'âge glaciaire* (j'ai lâché un peu)
CURE (en particulier les albums faith et the top) qui m'ont amené à la _*cold wave*_ telle que
NICK CAVE and the BAD SPEEDS, FAD GADGET, KILLING JOKES, TUXEDOMOON
avec un petit détour par ACHTURNZENDE NEUBAUTEN (un chanteur très expressif accompagné par des martèlements d'outils) et VIRGINE PRUNES (alors ceux-là ils sont carrément enfermés en H P !)

*la renaissance*
un magnifique retour au vrai rock sans retourner pour autant sur les sentiers battus :
KING KRIMSON avec le roi de la guitare dissonnante ROBERT FRIPP.
GONG pour ceux qui aiment voyager entre terre et neptune, entre jazz et rock, 
entre relaxation et humour.

*l'afro-influence*
FELA (que j'écoute en boucle depuis 10 ans) Là je peux pas décrire ni le guss ni sa zic !
ALI FARKA TOURE qu'on s'est tous accordé à définir comme LE grand bluesman du désert..

voilà en gros, la liste est très exhaustive mais déjà, si ça cause à quelqu'un n'hésitez pas à me causer à moi.
(mais attention, j'ai souvent le casque sur les oreilles !)


----------



## mado (12 Octobre 2004)

Un peu d'ADN.


   Pour se reconstituer.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Octobre 2004)

wawa a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive au bar Macgé,
> je m'incruste à votre table "musicale"
> et j'entends siroter de vieilles et incontournables bières (Bowie, Alan Parson, U2, Knopfler...)
> ainsi que des coktails aux consonnances extraterrestres...
> ...



Salut Wawa,

Nous on écoute cela en une journée : ta liste est légère pas très exhaustive  

Il y a des erreurs : EINSTRURZENDE NEUBAUTEN on part en vacances avec Blixa et ce sont les BAD SEEDS prends en de la graine D)

Si tu ne veux pas te faire étriper il faut rajouter DM, MORISSEY et les SMITHS. 

Bienvenue ici.


----------



## yvos (12 Octobre 2004)

enfin je n'écoute plus ces &#@@ de ventilos de mon pc au boulot, parce que je suis de nouveau sur un mac   .

du coup, je viens juste de lancer le dernier d'Interpol, qui commence pas terrible en fait.. :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> enfin je n'écoute plus ces &#@@ de ventilos de mon pc au boulot, parce que je suis de nouveau sur un mac   .
> 
> du coup, je viens juste de lancer le dernier d'Interpol, qui commence pas terrible en fait.. :mouais:



interpol c'est pour que fait la police de l'autre thread


----------



## yvos (12 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> interpol c'est pour que fait la police de l'autre thread




   multithread...la zik chinoise c'est pas mal aussi? tu dois certainement être un fan de midnight oil


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> multithread...la zik chinoise c'est pas mal aussi? tu dois certainement être un fan de midnight oil



J'ai acheter The Killers c'est génial. 

Oui et j'aime bien Derrick


----------



## yvos (12 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> J'ai acheter The Killers c'est génial.



sérieux? j'étais à deux doigts de le prendre tout à l'heure, mais le magasin fermait et j'ai du reposer le casque d'écoute..


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> sérieux? j'étais à deux doigts de le prendre tout à l'heure, mais le magasin fermait et j'ai du reposer le casque d'écoute..



La chanson "Somebody told me" est très bien (il me semble qu'on l'entend sur les ondes)

Sur le sticker il n'y a pas de mention de TELERAMA, c'est un signe qui ne trompe pas


----------



## yvos (12 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Sur le sticker il n'y a pas de mention de TELERAMA, c'est un signe qui ne trompe pas



c'est ça qui m'a retardé dans mon achat d'interpol, qui bouge pas mal en fait. en même temps, auprès des beaux parents, un sticker telerama, c'est plutôt bien vu


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Octobre 2004)

Cette chanson est en clip : ils passent le 4 novembre dans le festival des inrocks avec Franz Fredinand sur Paris et il n'y a plus de places


----------



## Grug (12 Octobre 2004)

"vacances j'oublie tout..."
par elegance  

un must


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Octobre 2004)

Là c'est Brigitte Fontaine "La Cuisine"


----------



## pixelemon (12 Octobre 2004)

FKY "robotik live set A"

excellent, propre, dynamique... avec le rete c'est un délice (verre de rouge bien tannique et weedstick)


----------



## IceandFire (12 Octobre 2004)

Interpol c'est pas nouveau, 
telerama ils se la pètent et sont pas juste...
Midnight oil j'adore !!!!
MORRISSEY : 2 "R" 2 "S"


----------



## Grug (12 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Interpol c'est pas nouveau,
> telerama ils se la pètent et sont pas juste...
> Midnight oil j'adore !!!!
> MORRISSEY : 2 "R" 2 "S"


  et pas un mot sur elegance, c'est à desesperer de la culture


----------



## iTof (13 Octobre 2004)

cool ce soir : que des nanas :love: Bjork, Aimee Mann, K'S Choice, Dido...  :love:


----------



## Grug (13 Octobre 2004)

chapi chapo tralalalo


----------



## iTof (13 Octobre 2004)

là, Fat Boy Slim, Primal Scream et Daft Punk   mais pas cool car  :sleep:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Octobre 2004)

Un petit coup de pouce à la chanson française qui en a bien besoin avec la déferlante actuelle d'outre-manche (Même Maurice est revenu   ) en 3 artistes pas davantage :  

Le Dandy de Ludovic Triaire offert au Posse Bi-Elémentaire 

"Regardez cette silhouette efflanquée
Cet homme qui déambule l'air embrumé
Comme un mannequin qu'on aurait animé
Rien dans sa tenue ne paraît naturel
C'est un tout superflu
D'étoffes extravagantes et de noires dentelles
On s'écarte devant ce personnage irréel

_Ce dandy se moque bien de ce qu'on dit de lui_
_Un dandy ne fait pas commerce de flatteries_
_Un dandy se doit de cultiver le mépris_
_L'insolence et la solitude qui font sa vie_

Ne lui parlez jamais littérature
Son érudition vous tuerait c'est sûr
Il a tout lu du plus clair au plus obscur
Mais la bibliothèque de ses pensées
N'a d'autres place que pour les écorchés
Quand il les décrit on le voit s'enflammer
Ne l'approcher pas vous pourriez vous y brûler

_Ce dandy se moque bien de ce qu'on dit de lui_
_Un dandy ne fait pas commerce de flatteries_
_Un dandy se doit de cultiver le mépris_
_L'insolence et la solitude qui font sa vie_

Souvent il se sent plané dans l'ether
Loin de ce monde définitivement vulgaire
Son corps s'alourdit mais sa tête est légère
Soulagé de la pesanteur de l'ennui
Il peut alors s'enivrer mais quel prix
Lui faut-il payer pour poséder l'oubli
Cet enfer artificiel qu'est son paradis

_Ce dandy se moque bien de ce qu'on dit de lui_
_Un dandy ne fait pas commerce de flatteries_
_Un dandy se doit de cultiver le mépris_
_L'insolence et la solitude qui font sa vie_"

Cédric Atlan : "Suis je normal ?"

(extrait)
"Est-ce que je suis normal ?
Rassurez moi ma dame
Suis-je Normal
Rassurez moi ma dame" 

Nord : "Le ciel est la limite" (Aux rois du pétrole s'ils viennent ici)

(extrait)
"Le ciel est la limlite
Comme si j'étais
En fin de règne"

Je vais pas plus loin en ce qui concerne la musique française. il me reste 2 artistes mais en ce jour des enfants MC Jean Gab'1 et Gogol 1er (le concept marketing de rebelles à 40-50 piges) nécessite un PARENTAL ADVISORY.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Bowie le David Bowie ? Où ça ?
> 
> Je connais celle de Pop Will Eat Itself, groupe presque aussi déconnant que Sigue Sigue Sputnik (le Frankensetin Cha Cha ou le Albinoni Vs Star Wars, quelle poilade et en plus cela tient la route musicalement).
> 
> Plus bas ou plus haut dans ce thread je parle de SSP lorsqu'ils sont passés chez Drucker



Oui oui,David Bowie. Il a fait ça l'année dernière sur un CD/DVD


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2004)

Stephen Duffy "Music in colours" :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui,David Bowie. Il a fait ça l'année dernière sur un CD/DVD



T'as vu Bowie t'as piqué ton avatar pour une pochette ?  

C'est quoi le titre du CD/DVD ?

merci


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu Bowie t'as piqué ton avatar pour une pochette ?
> 
> C'est quoi le titre du CD/DVD ?
> 
> merci



C'était sur l'édition spéciale du single "New Killer star"


----------



## IceandFire (13 Octobre 2004)

Hello !!! Pitch, David  pure, etc..   
bon alors la prog : 
Best of New Order,
salad,
delgados,
tindersticks,
catchers,
echobelly,
guy chadwick,
cinnamon,
the la's,
mercury rev,
lloyd cole & commotions,
housemartins,
prefab sprout,
the cure accoustic hits. 
Voilà, que du bonheur...
alors va chercher vao,vao...  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Hello !!! Pitch, David  pure, etc..   bon alors la prog : Best of New Order,salad,delgados,tindersticks,catchers,echobelly,guy chadwick,cinnamon,the la's,mercury rev,lloyd cole & commotions,housemartins,prefab sprout,the cure accoustic hits. Voilà, que du bonheur...alors va chercher vao,vao...



Ouais D) 

Et pourquoi pas James, Joy Division, Happy Mondays, Section 25, The Durutti Column, Gallon Drunk, Dr Phibes and the House of Wax Equations, Long Fin Killie, Ned's Atomic Dustbin, Gorky's Zygotic Mynci,....  

Merci pour l'info

Ah "There She Goes" ! Rien que pour cette chanson on n'est bien content qu'elle soit partie  

D'un autre côté la voie de Stapples (Tindersticks) sur "(Tonight) Are you Trying to Fall in Love Again" donne envie qu'elle reste.

Faut que je réécoute tous ces groupes délaissés pour sauver les exceptions culturelles allemande, suédoise, yougoslav, mexicaine...


----------



## IceandFire (13 Octobre 2004)

Oui of course  
inspiral carpets, 
the charlatans,
the stone roses, 
ride,
suede,
pulp,
primal scream,
blur,
oasis,
house of love,
james,
jesus jones,
the shamen,
the sugarcubes,
lush,
voice of the beehive,
the wonder stuff,
pixies,
pale saints,
jesus and mary chain, 
spaghetti head, 
my bloody valentine, 
daisy chainsaw.... 
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2004)

Fra Lippo Lippi "Small Mercies"   :love:   

Limite cold Wave. Piano beau et triste


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Octobre 2004)

Tiens mange ça

Magasine
Gang of Four
Billy Bragg
Cath Caroll
The Distractions
Steve Martland
Miaow
Northside
Quando Quango
The Railway Children
Echo & The Buynmen
Electrafixion
Soup Dragons
The Wake
Tunnelvision
The Wendys

J'en garde un peu sous le coude  :love:


----------



## lumai (13 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> chapi chapo tralalalo



HAaaa ! Voilà quelqu'un qui a bon gout !!! :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Octobre 2004)

1994 & 2002

France et Angleterre n'ont pas gagné la coupe du Monde ces années-là.

Explication

En 1994, l'équipe d'Angleterre écoutait la très bonne chanson "Wold In motion" de New Order

En 2002, l'équipe de France écoutait la très mauvaise chanson "Tous ensemble" de Johnny Halliday


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> vao,vao...  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



c'est du malgache, ça, nan?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est du malgache, ça, nan?



en fait c'est de l'afrikaaner

le malgache c'est cela


----------



## IceandFire (13 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est du malgache, ça, nan?


Non do Brasilao   :love:  :love:  :style:  :style:  :style:  :style:


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Non do Brasilao   :love:  :love:  :style:  :style:  :style:  :style:



c'est déjà plus tendance et moins rigolo alors 
  

bon alors, vous le continuez votre catalogue??


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Octobre 2004)

Je crois que le feu et la glace s'annulent et que la fourche à foin va l'emporter

En plus IceandFire, je le sens pas trop calé du côté obscur de la musique


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> J
> 
> En plus IceandFire, je le sens pas trop caler du côté obscur de la musique



caler ou calé? 
 

sinon, pour feu et glace, interpol, c'est pas nouveau (cf message d'hier), mais le dernier album est plutôt sympa  :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (13 Octobre 2004)

Oui mais quand on les annoncent comme les nouveaux Smiths....Pas à moi les gars 
Et pitch, Godspeed you black emperor c'est bien dark ça non  c'est glace & feu   c'est vrai que ma musique c'est guitare,basse,batterie... à part DM et quelques autres...


----------



## IceandFire (13 Octobre 2004)

Tiens là le petit Cinnamon..miam, voilà une petite qui est à croquer et qui à une voix à l'invitation aux voyages.... pour parler beau  ben moi je dis faut les épouser ces petites qui cumulent... grâce, beauté et le reste...Allongé dans la paille, un 501 et un pull irlandais ou islandais sur le dos....un thé chaud....
Quelques mots sussuré à l'oreille en anglais ou en suédois....Bon je vous laisse....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais quand on les annoncent comme les nouveaux Smiths....Pas à moi les gars
> Et pitch, Godspeed you black emperor c'est bien dark ça non  c'est glace & feu   c'est vrai que ma musique c'est guitare,basse,batterie... à part DM et quelques autres...



Dark je pense à des groupes dont le titre te glace le sang, tu n'en dors pas la nuit à cause des pochettes  

Tiens pour le catalogue : The The avec Johnny Marr et Morphine (beaucoup de basse)


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Tiens là le petit Cinnamon..miam, voilà une petite qui est à croquer et qui à une voix à l'invitation aux voyages.... pour parler beau  ben moi je dis faut les épouser ces petites qui cumulent... grâce, beauté et le reste...Allongé dans la paille, un 501 et un pull irlandais ou islandais sur le dos....un thé chaud....
> Quelques mots sussuré à l'oreille en anglais ou en suédois....Bon je vous laisse....



sinon moi j'adoooooooooooore le zouk, et vous?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> sinon moi j'adoooooooooooore le zouk, et vous?



Je vous laisse vous trémousser et m'occupe du stock de réserves prouvées et de ressources en ti' punch


----------



## Psygod (13 Octobre 2004)

MEGADETH, ALICE COOPER, RUSH, POLIC, SUPERTRAMP, SKUNK ANANSIE, BEATLES, QUEEN,  A PERFECT CIRCLE, CALVIN RUSSELL ... etc ...

Un peu de jazz aussi (Charlie Haden, Miles Davis, Michel Petrucciani)


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2004)

et hop, un petit coup de Genesis


----------



## Mac_Attak (13 Octobre 2004)

Sur la radio du net http://www.di.fm/ Chaillout ou New Age, ou encore http://www.radioparadise.com/ eclectik rock, en continu?ça le fait


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Octobre 2004)

Là, j'écoute les Cardigans "Love Me" :love:


----------



## pixelemon (13 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'écoute les Cardigans "Love Me" :love:



arrrrghhh 
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

cette voix de gamine qui gémit, l'organe vocal de la dernière décennie (niveau sensualité)


----------



## oakley (13 Octobre 2004)

bonsoir à tous,

le sujet concernant la zik m'interesse car j'adore la bonne vibe et, d'ailleurs à ce propos, je suis branché funky disco groove collector donc je recherche des morceaux de toutes sortes sur ce genre de zik. Si vous possédez des morceaux introuvables, faites-moi signe!


----------



## radada (13 Octobre 2004)

oakley a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir à tous,
> 
> le sujet concernant la zik m'interesse car j'adore la bonne vibe et, d'ailleurs à ce propos, je suis branché funky disco groove collector donc je recherche des morceaux de toutes sortes sur ce genre de zik. Si vous possédez des morceaux introuvables, faites-moi signe!


Tu connais Funky Nassau du groupe Beginning of the End ? Et Why did you do it du groupe Stretch ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Octobre 2004)

oakley a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir à tous,
> 
> le sujet concernant la zik m'interesse car j'adore la bonne vibe et, d'ailleurs à ce propos, je suis branché funky disco groove collector donc je recherche des morceaux de toutes sortes sur ce genre de zik. Si vous possédez des morceaux introuvables, faites-moi signe!



Salut ici, le prérequis est d'écouter DM 

Pas d'encouragement au piratage si c'était le sens de ton message.

Pitchfork le Dandy


----------



## radada (13 Octobre 2004)

Mes coups de coeur du moment :

Papa Roach
Badly Drawn Boy
Le dernier Scorpions
Sanseverino
Butch Walker
The Thrills


----------



## KARL40 (14 Octobre 2004)

Je tombe sur un morceau de La Souris Déglinguée "les jeunes cons"


----------



## IceandFire (14 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Pitchfork le Dandy


©IceandFire


----------



## IceandFire (14 Octobre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> arrrrghhh
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> cette voix de gamine qui gémit, l'organe vocal de la dernière décennie (niveau sensualité)



Tu aimeras the Cinnamon alors  vas voir mon post sur la page précédente


----------



## mado (14 Octobre 2004)

Merci Mickey  
J'étais pas sûre.
Je _respire  _


_Les gens raisonnables, 
se lèvent toujours à l&#8217;heure, 
ils n&#8217;oublient jamais leur cartable,
font bien gaffe de rien n&#8217;abîmer, 
ils mettent toujours une ou deux pièces de plus,
dans les horodateurs, alors ça énervent les autres 
qui les traitent souvent de pédés.

Les gens raisonnables, n&#8217;ont pas la belle vie, 
ils regardent les gens pas raisonnables et bien souvent ils les envies. 

Les gens raisonnables ne font jamais comme bon leur semble,
ils ne traitent personne de minable, ne s&#8217;agacent pas dans leur voiture,
et si jamais quelqu&#8217;un les blâment, même si ils savent qu&#8217;ils ont raison, 
pour ne pas risquer l&#8217;incartade, ils s&#8217;excusent ou bien ils s&#8217;en vont. 

Les gens raisonnables, n&#8217;ont pas la belle vie, 
ils regardent les gens pas raisonnables et bien souvent ils les envies. 

Les gens raisonnables se prennent la tête des mauvais jours, 
et des années insupportables, passé à se faire oublier, 
ils font toujours tout dans les règles, et quand les règles sont injustes, 
ils frappent du poing sur la table et se rassoit pour se calmer.

Les gens raisonnables, n&#8217;ont pas la belle vie, 
ils regardent les gens pas raisonnables et bien souvent ils les envies. 

Les gens raisonnables ont pleins de doutes, trop de soucis, de point de souvenirs dans leur sac, à la fin de leur vie._


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Merci Mickey
> J'étais pas sûre.
> Je _respire  _
> 
> ...



Mickey ? Celui en 3D ou l'ami de Dingo ?

!@*$%#


----------



## piro (14 Octobre 2004)

ce matin "Mad world " de tears for fears

All around me are familiar faces
Worn out places, worn out faces
Bright and early for their daily races
Going nowhere, going nowhere
And their tears are filling up their glasses
No expression, no expression
Hide my head I want to drown my sorrow
No tomorrow, no tomorrow
And I find it kind of funny
I find it kind of sad
The dreams in which I'm dying
Are the best I've ever had
I find it hard to tell you
'Cos I find it hard to take
When people run in circles
It's a very, very
Mad World 
Children waiting for the day they feel good
Happy Birthday, Happy Birthday
Made to feel the way that every child should
Sit and listen, sit and listen
Went to school and I was very nervous
No one knew me, no one knew me
Hello teacher tell me what's my lesson
Look right through me, look right through me


----------



## mado (14 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Mickey ? Celui en 3D ou l'ami de Dingo ?
> 
> !@*$%#


A ton avis?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> A ton avis?



Je donne ma langue à la souris !

Oubli dans mon post les signes !@*$%# c'est la chanson que j'écoute et c'est "Fisherspooner". Ce n'était pas un message


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> ce matin "Mad world " de tears for fears
> 
> All around me are familiar faces
> Worn out places, worn out faces
> ...



Génial, j'adore! Du coup, je vais l'écouter aussi.


----------



## iTof (14 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> ce matin "Mad world " de tears for fears
> 
> All around me are familiar faces
> Worn out places, worn out faces
> ...


You better love loving and you better behave
You better love loving and you better behave
Woman in Chains
Woman in Chains

Calls her man the Great White Hope
Says she's fine, she'll always cope
Woman in Chains
Woman in Chains


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Octobre 2004)

Etant donné le préordre lexico-graphique ascendant, après Fisherspooner, c'est Fine Young Cannibals.

Je ne sais pas vous mais moi elle me rend effectivement fou ("She drives me crazy")


----------



## Bassman (14 Octobre 2004)

Ce matin, je me fais l'intégrale d'Angra 

Ca me fera patienter jusqu'a la sortie du nouveau Sonata Arctica prevue fin octobre :love: :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, je me fais l'intégrale d'Angra
> 
> Ca me fera patienter jusqu'a la sortie du nouveau Sonata Arctica prevue fin octobre :love: :love:



En plus cela doit couvrir les bruits de la pub sonore


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Etant donné le préordre lexico-graphique ascendant, après Fisherspooner, c'est Fine Young Cannibals.
> 
> Je ne sais pas vous mais moi elle me rend effectivement fou ("She drives me crazy")



Pour moi la chanson de la décennie reste "Johnny come home" des Fine Young Cannibals (mais que sont-ils devenus d'ailleurs?)   :love:


----------



## Bassman (14 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> En plus cela doit couvrir les bruits de la pub sonore


Non dès que je tombe sur la pub sonore je quitte macgé ou change de page jusqu'a plus avoir la pub.

D'ialleurs pour ce poste je l'ai donc je me depeche de tapper sinon j'vais avoir des boutons et me fâcher contre macgé


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi la chanson de la décennie reste "Johnny come home" des Fine Young Cannibals (mais que sont-ils devenus d'ailleurs?)   :love:



Le chanteur est revenu à ses premières amours : la comédie et a sorti un album sous son nom Roland Gift


----------



## IceandFire (14 Octobre 2004)

j'allais le dire... !!!!   
Bon allez vas-y mon BONO .... Bonus Extra CD du best of England Edition 8)
1 heure 15 de plaisir...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Octobre 2004)

Retour aux sources :

"Afro Left" & "Afro Ride" de Leftfield
"It Began in Afrika" de The Chemical Brothers
"Mandela Day" de Simple Minds


----------



## yvos (14 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Retour aux sources :
> 
> "Afro Left" & "Afro Ride" de Leftfield
> "It Began in Afrika" de The Chemical Brothers
> "Mandela Day" de Simple Minds




ba moi ce matin j'ai eu droit à un retour aux sources aussi...

"making the scene" de Sonic Youth

(bon après, en random, je suis tombé sur stupeflip, ok ok   )


----------



## clampin (14 Octobre 2004)

Bon là à l'instant je me suis mis Led Zeppelin, Live at BBC (en fait le titre se nomme BBC Sessions)... il date de 1997.....


----------



## IceandFire (14 Octobre 2004)

Lemooonnnnnnnnnn  ah c'est trop bon !!!!! hello les zamis : pitch Dandy man  itof,bass,yvos etc....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Lemooonnnnnnnnnn  ah c'est trop bon !!!!! hello les zamis : pitch Dandy man  itof,bass,yvos etc....



Ton smiley danse comme Maurice      

Tous sur le dancefloor, DJ I&F va mettre le feu ! ou refroidir l'ambiance !


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Octobre 2004)

The Vines "Highly evolved"


----------



## IceandFire (14 Octobre 2004)

Who's Maurice ?????


----------



## Grug (14 Octobre 2004)

etienne de crecy : super discount.
:love:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2004)

Ce matin pour me reveiller en chemin vers le boulot Rachid Taha: Barra Barra (bah oui j'ai juste le temps d'ecouter un seul morceau et je suis arrivé)


----------



## IceandFire (14 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> etienne de crecy : super discount.
> :love:


 EXCELLENT !!!!!  j'adore.... vivement le prochain....! dans le ipod aussi cet homme là !!!
Reçu today le dvd des sugarcubes avec tout les clips...top  miam


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Octobre 2004)

Lou Reed "Coney Island Baby"


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Who's Maurice ?????



Pour m'être moqué de l'icône Morrissey, I&F, je t'offre la rencontre de la poésie allemande et de Depeche Mode : c'est ici et c'est sponsorisé par Bernafon International


----------



## abba zaba (14 Octobre 2004)

Amateurs de vieilleries psychédéliques, ne cherchez plus votre bonheur sur les ondes radio...
Courrez vite prendre une dose de Technicolor Web of Sound  :style:  
Vous pouvez lancer l'écoute dans itunes et activer les effets visuels mais gare à ne pas trop scotcher dans votre fauteuil ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## goonie (14 Octobre 2004)

The best of R.E.M, oui, je sais, rien de bien original mais cela détend


----------



## Arth (14 Octobre 2004)

J'ai découvert une nouvelle musique: La Sentinelle  C'est vraiment extra


----------



## IceandFire (14 Octobre 2004)

Motorcrash...the sugarcubes....j'adoooorrrrreeee......  The Sugarcubes c'est le groupe de Björk avant   pour les gens qui ne connaissent pas   et c'est excellent.....


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Motorcrash...the sugarcubes....j'adoooorrrrreeee......  The Sugarcubes c'est le groupe de Björk avant   pour les gens qui ne connaissent pas   et c'est excellent.....



Bien moins chiant que Björk en plus


----------



## IceandFire (14 Octobre 2004)

oué surtout moins que rachid taha   et beaucoup plus sexy


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Octobre 2004)

Là j'écoute Sex In Dallas "Everybody deserves to be f*cked" :love:




je vous recommende vivement ce groupe allemand :love: à découvrir par ici


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Octobre 2004)

Un "Ave maria" à la trompette


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Un "Ave maria" à la trompette



C'est bon la trompette! lalala trompette!


----------



## macmarco (14 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon la trompette! lalala trompette!


 VRP ?


----------



## iTof (14 Octobre 2004)

bonsoir les musicos ! joli playlist ajd


----------



## Grug (15 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon la trompette! lalala trompette!


 dans le jaze ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> dans le jaze ?



Mouarffff Les VRP... toute une époque


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

J.J. Milteau  :love: 

Romane  :love:


----------



## iTof (15 Octobre 2004)

du blues, de l'harmonica et du charleston


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

:love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Octobre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> J.J. Milteau :love:
> 
> Romane :love:


Aux chiottes Jean Jacques Milteau !!!

Ecoutez les vrais bordel !!!


----------



## guytantakul (15 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Mouarffff Les VRP... toute une époque



Le petit nerveux qui brossait sa valise avec des balais de chiotte fait maintenant des livres pour enfants (dans sa prime jeunesse*, il faisait du dessin animé après avoir été le leader des "collabos", groupe punk français mythique). Un véritable artiste 

* et la mienne pas la même occasion


----------



## supermoquette (15 Octobre 2004)

là je me remets du live act de Pansonic d'hier soir  :love:


----------



## Grug (15 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ecoutez les vrais bordel !!!



connais pas, c'est quel style ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Octobre 2004)

Merci guy... ça m'a donné envie... (je les ai vu live il y a quelques années dans une petite salle  à Lille... soiré mémorable :love: )

Donc, là "retire les nains de tes poches" des VRP...     :love: 
qui sera immédiatement suivi de "Vacances prolongées"... (haa "Ma vache à grossi"  :love:  :love: )


----------



## IceandFire (15 Octobre 2004)

Strange Love....DM...of course...la journée commence bien....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> connais pas, c'est quel style ?



Laisses tomber, ça abrase trop pour un rouget ...


----------



## Grug (15 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Laisses tomber, ça abrase trop pour un rouget ...


 ben alors le cornichon rapé, on a des insomnies


----------



## Onra (15 Octobre 2004)

En ce moment j'écoute mon iPod au boulot, morceau _"Demi Lune"_ de René Aubry, Album _"Plaisir d'Amour"_


----------



## IceandFire (15 Octobre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> du blues, de l'harmonica et du charleston


C'est dommage...t'avais un bel avatar....      :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (15 Octobre 2004)

Bon allez Southpaw Grammar ... Morrissey.... the teachers are afraid of the pupils.... tout un programme


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez Southpaw Grammar ... Morrissey.... the teachers are afraid of the pupils.... tout un programme




heu, 
 


c'est vraiment un culte que tu voues à Morrissey


----------



## IceandFire (15 Octobre 2004)

Euh oui !!! en tant que président du fan club Français OUI !!!! : http://mythis.morrissey.free.fr


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Euh oui !!! en tant que président du fan club Français OUI !!!! : http://mythis.morrissey.free.fr



yeah...


----------



## IceandFire (15 Octobre 2004)

Boy Raceeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!     bon je te prépare un "pack" avec tout nos Fanzines ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Octobre 2004)

Je soigne ma déprime à grand coup de Kitaro ("From the full moon story") et je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit une bonne idée


----------



## piro (15 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je soigne ma déprime à grand coup de Kitaro ("From the full moon story") et je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit une bonne idée



pour ma part j ecoutes "I feel pretty" de West side story

ca aide bien pour retrouver le moral


----------



## IceandFire (15 Octobre 2004)

DAGENHAM DAVEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!! ca ça fou la pêche grave.....      
je ne précise pas que c'est le Moz.....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> DAGENHAM DAVEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!! ca ça fou la pêche grave.....
> je ne précise pas que c'est le Moz.....



Salut Ice and Fire, tu as raison de ne pas préciser : il vaut mieux préciser quand ce n'est pas Morrissey ou The Smiths   

Peter Solowka membre de The Wedding Present a fondé The Ukrainians : sur  leur deuxième album Vorony se trouve la chanson "Koroleva Ne Pomerla" qui est une reprise de "The Queen is Dead" des Smiths.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Octobre 2004)

si y a un truc que j'aime pas c'est bien morissey


----------



## IceandFire (15 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Salut Ice and Fire, tu as raison de ne pas préciser : il vaut mieux préciser quand ce n'est pas Morrissey ou The Smiths
> 
> Peter Solowka membre de The Wedding Present a fondé The Ukrainians : sur  leur deuxième album Vorony se trouve la chanson "Koroleva Ne Pomerla" qui est une reprise de "The Queen is Dead" des Smiths.



Je sais tout ça  et bien plus...  
il y a énormément de reprises des Smiths & Moz....  
C'est la référence des groupes de bon pop/rock actuels....
Avant les Smiths...il n'y avait pas grand chose, 
des paroles, des musicos de talent, une voix... 
Des paroles je veux dire autre chose que : " je te prend la main et on va voir le couché de soleil sur la colline et c'est beau..."   :love: 

Margaret on the guillotine, journalist who lie, the queen is dead...
Barbarism begin at home...Meat is Murder.... Headmaster ritual....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Avant les Smiths...il n'y avait pas grand chose,



Un peu de modération quand même.  

Moi je connais un certain Ian Curtis, parti un peu tôt, qui remettrait probablement l'ami Morissey à sa place et dont de nombreux groupes actuels se réclament 

Un gars qui a l'air de s'y connaître en musique, un certain Michka Assayas D),  a écrit parlant de Joy Divison :

"Pour la première fois, l'énergie héritée du punk-rock était marquée par une lourdeur menaçante, un pessimisme dont l'influence est manifeste chez tous les classiques du rock sérieux et tourmenté des années 80, des Smiths à R.E.M., jusqu'à Nirvana." 

Bon je suis pas spécialiste non plus.


----------



## IceandFire (15 Octobre 2004)

i can't about the Moz


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> i can't about the Moz



Lowe Will Tear Us Apart de Joy Division 

Cette chanson s'est classée première du Top 100 Singles du NME réalisé en 2002

1. Joy Divison - 'Love Will Tear Us Apart'
2. Nirvana - 'Smells Like Teen Spirit'
3. The Sex Pistols - 'Anarchy In The UK'
4. The Rolling Stones - 'Paint It, Black'
5. David Bowie - ''Heroes''
6. The Stone Roses - 'Fools Gold'
7. The Smiths - 'This Charming Man'
8. Oasis - 'Live Forever'
9. Massive Attack - 'Unfinished Sympathy'
10. The Clash - 'London Calling'


----------



## IceandFire (15 Octobre 2004)

Certe  mais je te dis pas le nombre de fois ou les Smiths l'ont été dans les années 80   
avec tout les prix raflés : meilleure chanson, meilleur single, meilleur album, meilleur album de l'année, meilleur chanteur...etc...etc... 
Joy et warsaw font parti des grands...New order to 
puisque qu'un certain Bernard sumner....   allez : "there is a ligth that never goes out..." take me out tonight... etc...etc...  oh! take me anyway.....driving in your car....


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Lowe Will Tear Us Apart de Joy Division
> 
> Cette chanson s'est classée première du Top 100 Singles du NME réalisé en 2002
> 
> ...



ouah les smiths sont 7ème seulement, trop nul. IceandFire, tu aimes le NME?


----------



## IceandFire (15 Octobre 2004)

Sometimes... c'était la seule référence à l'époque...depuis ça a beaucoup changé, même si Morrissey à fait la couv 4 fois cette année  mais il faut lui reconnaitre le mérite d'exister !!! rendez vous compte si on avait une telle revue toute les semaines !!!??? qui ne parle que de bonne musique...avec tout les potins...tiens,tiens,tiens....et si...????


----------



## supermoquette (15 Octobre 2004)

Vous voulez pas ouvrir un sujet sur MOrissey plutôt ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Certe  mais je te dis pas le nombre de fois ou les Smiths l'ont été dans les années 80
> avec tout les prix raflés : meilleure chanson, meilleur single, meilleur album, meilleur album de l'année, meilleur chanteur...etc...etc...
> Joy et warsaw font parti des grands...New order to
> puisque qu'un certain Bernard sumner....   allez : "there is a ligth that never goes out..." take me out tonight... etc...etc...  oh! take me anyway.....driving in your car....



Là c'est le Hall Of Fame.

Mon initiation musicale s'est faite par une cassette que mon frère avait ramené du lycée et sur laquelle il y avait du Joy Division, du Bauhaus, du Smiths, The Sisters Of Mercy ...

On l'a écouté cette cassette jusqu'à la détruire ... Merci frérot pour cela et le reste. Je me revosi encore avec mon baladeur sur les oreilles et les copains disant "Pitchfork, toujours avec son casque sur les oreilles"

Trois groupes m'avaient particulièrement frappé Joy Divison, Bauhaus et Sisters of Mercy.

La chanson de Bauhaus était "King Volcano" : j'ai tout acheté d'eux rien que pour avoir cette chanson. 

Ces trois groupes me suivent depuis, leurs petits aussi : Warsaw, New Order, Monaco, Revenge, Electronic ; Peter Murphy, Daniel Ash ; Sisterhood

Une époque bénite et de groupes qui n'ont rien perdu.

J'ai ramé à écouter seuls ces groupes : les copains écoutant du Maiden, Slayer et autre Sepultura et se foutant de ma gueule. Ils écoutaient du U2 moi aussi mais eux écoutaient les morceaux les plus connus quand moi je trouvais que la plus belle chanson de U2 était "Tommorow" sur October.

Maintenant ils n'écoutent plus ces groupes et écoutent du Joy DIvison, du Bauhaus  & du Sisters of Mercy. 

Ensuite je les ai convertis à New Model Army, Killing Joke, Rammstein, ...

Maintenant ce sont eux qui me font découvrir des groupes de ce style ...

Mais maintenant j'ai élargi le champ de mes expéreinces et écoute de la musique électronique : pas Ace of Base, Gala ou Thunderdome mais celle venant de Kraftwerk et allant à Leftfield (même les punks s'y mettent), Underwolrd, Nortec Collective, Fluke, ...

Me suivront-ils ? Je suis sceptique ... Bono chante "Stranger in a Strange Land" : forcément mais maintenant je me dis que je n'étais pas tout seul

J'ai bien fait de switcher et de rejoindre cette communauté ... 

Nietzsche avait raison : "Sans la musique la vie serait une erreur" (et sans la Starac un paradis )


----------



## KARL40 (15 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vous voulez pas ouvrir un sujet sur MOrissey plutôt ?


  Dommage que je puisse pas te "bouler", dixit la machine !


----------



## camisol (15 Octobre 2004)

Là tout de suite, http://terpsykore.free.fr/videos.htm]Porcherie.

J'aurais bien mis un lien direct sur les 7,2 mo d'alt video, mais y'a des crochets dans l'adresse


----------



## jin.roh (15 Octobre 2004)

nobody beats the beats, sounds of rec T ligne etc...chuis en grande periode électro et groupes inconnus (et geniaux)


----------



## dude (15 Octobre 2004)

death cab cutie... c'est beau, je sens que ca va passer a queens of the stone age quand je vais aller dans la chambre de mon opte  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Octobre 2004)

NOIR DÉSIR "Du ciment sous les plaines"


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> NOIR DÉSIR "Du ciment sous les plaines"




 :love:


----------



## IceandFire (15 Octobre 2004)

INXS best of de la meure


----------



## FANREM (15 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Lowe Will Tear Us Apart de Joy Division
> 
> Cette chanson s'est classée première du Top 100 Singles du NME réalisé en 2002
> 
> ...



Dans Rock & Folk paru ce matin, il y a une grande enquete Lecteurs pour déterminer quelle est la meilleure chanson a choisir parmi 150 (je cite de tête, je l'ai parcouru rapidement ce matin)

Je vous en dirai plus dans les jours qui viennent. Il peut servir de test à l'étendue de votre culture musicale, en particulier parce que ca ratisse très large commencant dans les années 50 jusqu'à aujourd'hui


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vous voulez pas ouvrir un sujet sur MOrissey plutôt ?


 Mieux: un thread sur Morrissey ET les Smith!


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mieux: un thread sur Morrissey ET les Smith!




ah ouais, ça fera d'une pierre deux coups...


cela dit, on pourrait aussi y mettre depeche demode et l'inxs


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mieux: un thread sur Morrissey ET les Smith!



Mieux : un sur The Smiths, un sur Morrissey et un sur Johnny Marr (faut pas l'oublier celui-là)


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Mieux : un sur The Smiths, un sur Morrissey et un sur Johnny Marr (faut pas l'oublier celui-là)



ah non arrête, ça va embrayer sur l'importance de l'influence de Johnny Marr, planquez les amigos


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> un sur Johnny Marr (faut pas l'oublier celui-là)


 Si   :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Octobre 2004)




----------



## squarepusher (15 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

>


 c'est de l'electronica mexicaine ça non ?  
en tout cas j'ai entendu un morceau je crois et c'était super cool!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Octobre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> c'est de l'electronica mexicaine ça non ?
> en tout cas j'ai entendu un morceau je crois et c'était super cool!



Tijuana Sessions du Nortec Collective


----------



## IceandFire (15 Octobre 2004)

bon ok c'est mon dernier post


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> bon ok c'est mon dernier post


 Râhh l'autre hé! Nan allez fais pas la tete


----------



## akufen (15 Octobre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> c'est de l'electronica mexicaine ça non ?
> en tout cas j'ai entendu un morceau je crois et c'était super cool!



Album à avoir absolument, le mélange d'acoustique et d'électronique est terrible!
Pour moi maintenant c'est  un des morceaux de l'album de remix de Robert Hood. :love:


----------



## squarepusher (15 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tijuana Sessions du Nortec Collective


j'ai entendu un morceau de Murcof sur Leaf je crois c'était dans une compilation dont je ne me souviens plus du titre


----------



## Macounette (15 Octobre 2004)

Keith Jarrett, The Köln Concert.


----------



## guytantakul (15 Octobre 2004)

"Ta s½ur" des collabos ! :love:

Extrait :
Nous avions rendez-vous à la piscine...
toi et moi tous les deux-eu-eu-eu-eu-eu-euh !
Sans tes copains, sans tes copines...
toi et moi en amoureux eu-eu-eu-eu-eu-euh !

Faut le sentir avec des rangers, un vieux perf pérave, deux-trois chaines et en pogotant, sinon, c'est raté... hein


----------



## goonie (15 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Keith Jarrett, The Köln Concert.


Excellent   
Je suis justement en train de l'écouter


----------



## squarepusher (15 Octobre 2004)

Laurent Garnier - 30







 :love:


----------



## steinway (16 Octobre 2004)

dave brubeck, take five


----------



## steinway (16 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Keith Jarrett, The Köln Concert.


 c est fabuleux !!! connais tu le nouvau ?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Laurent Garnier - 30


dommage que t'étais pas là jeudi pour Pansonic live


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Octobre 2004)

Là j'écoute Arno :love: "il est tombé du ciel" :love:


----------



## Macounette (16 Octobre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> c est fabuleux !!! connais tu le nouvau ?


Il est sur ma liste :love:
Mais là je dois y aller molo... j'exagère sur les CD parfois 

En ce moment j'écoute Alice Coltrane : Translinear Light. Un véritable chef-d'oeuvre.






C'est mystérieux, c'est mystique, c'est tendre, c'est doux, c'est fort... bref, c'est magique :love: et le saxophone de Ravi Coltrane est


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2004)

Mes hormones.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

sinsemilia... c'est bon par momment...   

"regardes moi, je ne suis pas
le big boss des trafiquants d'arme
sinsemilia ce n'est pas
une assos de dealler de cam
...
A POIIIIIL"


----------



## akufen (16 Octobre 2004)

MICHEL PORTAL :love:  :love:


----------



## squarepusher (16 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dommage que t'étais pas là jeudi pour Pansonic live




C'était où ? C'était où? 
Je connais pas bien ce qu'il font mais je crois qu'ils ont joué dernierement avec un orchestre , un truc gigantesque , c'est eux ?
 Moi en tout cas en ce moment j'écoute Diplo- Florida sur Big Dada
 :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Octobre 2004)

Björk "It's In Our Hands - Arcade Mix", rare remix  :love:


----------



## squarepusher (16 Octobre 2004)

Ken Ishii - Jelly Tones 






 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  comme ça c'est clair !


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2004)

:love:


----------



## monoeil (16 Octobre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> c est fabuleux !!! connais tu le nouvau ?



Le nouveau, est-il du même accabit que le coffret bleu/vert (live à N-Y en 6 CD)?


----------



## iTof (17 Octobre 2004)

bonsoir : vu sur le site Apple : une vidéo iTunisée de "Vertigo" de U2 à voir sur iTunes 
à noter, la photo du groupe pas "Dieu" Anton Corbijn et la présence d'un spot TV de 30'... ?


----------



## Macounette (17 Octobre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir : vu sur le site Apple : une vidéo iTunisée de "Vertigo" de U2 à voir sur iTunes


Quelqu'un sait quand l'album sortira ? (pour les pauvres créatures de 2è classe qui n'ont pas accès au iTMS  )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un sait quand l'album sortira ? (pour les pauvres créatures de 2è classe qui n'ont pas accès au iTMS  )



Des infos dans l'émission Top of The Pops surt le site de la BBC :

"The new U2 album, Vertigo, an early rough copy of which was nicked from a French press conference early last week, may appear on iTunes before its planned November release date. This is one of the options being considered if a pirate copy of the album appears on the internet.


The French police are still trying to track the missing disc down, but have so far failed to locate it. Other bands, including Metallica and Eminem have rush released CDs into shops when advance copies have appeared online, but releasing it online instead is a new approach and gives a good indication of how important the legal digital download market has become.


The band are still in shock over the theft. The Edge said: "A large slice of two years' work lifted. It doesn't seem credible but that's what's just happened to us... and it was my CD." The fact that the missing tracks are unfinished must mean that the band are rushing as fast as they can to finish the tracks in case an early release is required"


----------



## squarepusher (17 Octobre 2004)

Plaid - Not For Threes





c'est vraiment trop beau , j'en ai même les larmes aux yeux ! :love:


----------



## yvos (18 Octobre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Plaid - Not For Threes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Octobre 2004)

En l'absence de l'agent de Morrissey  D ), j'en profite :  

"Introduction" sur la bande originale du fim EUROPA (un des premiers de Lars von Trier) : il s'agit d'un compte à rebours égréné par Max Von Sydow.

Sur le même, Nina Hagen & Philippe Huttenlocher,  "The Aria"


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Octobre 2004)




----------



## yvos (18 Octobre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Ken Ishii - Jelly Tones
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh bordel, je croyais par croiser cela ici!!


encore un coudboul?? 
 :love:


----------



## squarepusher (18 Octobre 2004)

ouai ouai un coup de boule ! encore ! 
On dirait que je cherche à me fair casser la gueule en ce moment !


----------



## squarepusher (18 Octobre 2004)

Ce matin  j'écoute le sampler du trax hors série n°7 sur l'histoire de la musique électronique  :love: Je suis tombé directement amoureux du premier morceau un remix d'un morceau "à la con " de Inner City - Big Fun   :love:  :love: 
C'est fou ce que c'est gens ont dû s'éclater à la fin des années 80 ... Pourtant s'amuser à Détroit ça devait pas être évident  :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Octobre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin  j'écoute le sampler du trax hors série n°7 sur l'histoire de la musique électronique  :love: Je suis tombé directement amoureux du premier morceau un remix d'un morceau "à la con " de Inner City - Big Fun   :love:  :love:
> C'est fou ce que c'est gens ont dû s'éclater à la fin des années 80 ... Pourtant s'amuser à Détroit ça devait pas être évident  :rateau:



Effectivement "Panic in Detroit" de David bowie ou la reprise par Christain Death  

En fait, il y avait déjà michael moore : cela devait rigoler


----------



## squarepusher (18 Octobre 2004)

Maintenant les gens de la-bas ne sont plus la pour rigoler et ont un style beaucoup plus martial .
Certains producteurs sont même décrits comme racistes ...  
Enfin bon une petite photo trouvée sur le net avec en premier plan un pur produit de détroit de la clique de Underground Resistance et en arrière-plan je crois bien que c'est ricardo villalobos


----------



## mado (18 Octobre 2004)

Au détour d'un texte que je lis. Un mot. Tourbillon.
Et je chantonne, la Belle Jeanne.

_Elle avait des bagues à chaque doigt,
Des tas de bracelets autour des poignets,
Et puis elle chantait avec une voix
Qui, sitôt, m'enjôla.

Elle avait des yeux, des yeux d'opale,
Qui me fascinaient, qui me fascinaient.
Y avait l'ovale de son visage pâle
De femme fatale qui m'fut fatale {2x}.

On s'est connus, on s'est reconnus,
On s'est perdus de vue, on s'est r'perdus d'vue
On s'est retrouvés, on s'est réchauffés,
Puis on s'est séparés.

Chacun pour soi est reparti.
Dans l'tourbillon de la vie
Je l'ai revue un soir, hàie, hàie, hàie
Ça fait déjà un fameux bail {2x}.

Au son des banjos je l'ai reconnue.
Ce curieux sourire qui m'avait tant plu.
Sa voix si fatale, son beau visage pâle
M'émurent plus que jamais.

Je me suis soûlé en l'écoutant.
L'alcool fait oublier le temps.
Je me suis réveillé en sentant
Des baisers sur mon front brûlant {2x}.

On s'est connus, on s'est reconnus.
On s'est perdus de vue, on s'est r'perdus de vue
On s'est retrouvés, on s'est séparés.
Dans le tourbillon de la vie.

On a continué à toumer
Tous les deux enlacés
Tous les deux enlacés.
Puis on s'est réchauffés.

Chacun pour soi est reparti.
Dans l'tourbillon de la vie.
Je l'ai revue un soir ah là là
Elle est retombée dans mes bras.

Quand on s'est connus,
Quand on s'est reconnus,
Pourquoi se perdre de vue,
Se reperdre de vue ?

Quand on s'est retrouvés,
Quand on s'est réchauffés,
Pourquoi se séparer ?

Alors tous deux on est repartis
Dans le tourbillon de la vie
On à continué à tourner
Tous les deux enlacés
Tous les deux enlacés.
_


----------



## mado (18 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> *J'aime beaucoup*, je vais siffloter la belle Jeanne en rentrant déjeuner !


Tiens donc?
C'est rare de te croiser ici!

Bon appétit.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Octobre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant les gens de la-bas ne sont plus la pour rigoler et ont un style beaucoup plus martial .
> Certains producteurs sont même décrits comme racistes ...
> Enfin bon une petite photo trouvée sur le net avec en premier plan un pur produit de détroit de la clique de Underground Resistance et en arrière-plan je crois bien que c'est ricardo villalobos



En arrière plan cela semble bien lui ressembler. 

Dans How to Kill the Dj, 3 remixes de Ricardo +  Art of Noise/Suicide/Truffle Club mais c'est difficile de se faire une idée.

Y.G.H. sur Alcachofa est nettement plus significatif.

Dans musique électronqiue française en ce moment Les Nouvelles Lectures Cosmpolites et particulièrement "The Ermit".


----------



## iTof (18 Octobre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant les gens de la-bas ne sont plus la pour rigoler et ont un style beaucoup plus martial .
> Certains producteurs sont même décrits comme racistes ...
> Enfin bon une petite photo trouvée sur le net avec en premier plan un pur produit de détroit de la clique de Underground Resistance et en arrière-plan je crois bien que c'est ricardo villalobos


 j'avais bien aimé la période des échanges Détroit-Europe, avec Kevin Saunderson, 808 State... Je me souviens d'un truc sur Détroit : "Get The Balance Right" (1983) de Depeche Mode a été considéré comme l'un des morceaux clé dans le développement de la Techno de Détroit, notamment sur la rythmique, du beat de la culture dance. Derrick May, doyen de la Techno de Detroit, était un grand fan des rythmes de DM à agrémenter avec de la musique noire radicalement nouvelle. Plus tard, au niveau de la rythmique, ce sont Tim Simenon (Bomb The Bass) et le batteur Jaki Liebziet (membre fondateur de Can) qui feront un bout de chemin avec DM...


----------



## goonie (18 Octobre 2004)

A rush of blood to the head de Coldplay


----------



## squarepusher (18 Octobre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> j'avais bien aimé la période des échanges Détroit-Europe, avec Kevin Saunderson, 808 State... Je me souviens d'un truc sur Détroit : "Get The Balance Right" (1983) de Depeche Mode a été considéré comme l'un des morceaux clé dans le développement de la Techno de Détroit, notamment sur la rythmique, du beat de la culture dance. Derrick May, doyen de la Techno de Detroit, était un grand fan des rythmes de DM à agrémenter avec de la musique noire radicalement nouvelle. Plus tard, au niveau de la rythmique, ce sont Tim Simenon (Bomb The Bass) et le batteur Jaki Liebziet (membre fondateur de Can) qui feront un bout de chemin avec DM...


 
Un certain Mark Bell a aussi croisé la route de Depeche Mode




C'est un des deux membres fondateurs de LFO qui a sorti l'une des premières références sur Warp... :love: 
Il a aussi croisé la route de Bjork...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Octobre 2004)

"Pas d'ami comme toi" de Stephan Eicher


----------



## iTof (18 Octobre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Un certain Mark Bell a aussi croisé la route de Depeche Mode
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"House, what'is House, Technotronic, KLF, or something you live in? To me, house is Phuture, Pierre, Fingers, Adonis etc. The pioneers of the hypnotic groove: Brian Eno, Tangerine Dream, Kraftwerk, Depeche Mode and the Yellow Magic Orchestra. This album is dedicated to you..." 
> sans oublier...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Octobre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> "House, what'is House, Technotronic, KLF, or something you live in? To me, house is Phuture, Pierre, Fingers, Adonis etc. The pioneers of the hypnotic groove: Brian Eno, Tangerine Dream, Kraftwerk, Depeche Mode and the Yellow Magic Orchestra. This album is dedicated to you..."
> > sans oublier...



Je n'ai qu'une question "C'est quand l'heure de l'amour ?" ("What Time is Love ?", KLF). Je ne veux pas la rater et mon horloge déraille en ce moment.


----------



## Grug (18 Octobre 2004)

je veux nager- Arno


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Octobre 2004)

"Mustapha Ibrahim", extrait de "Jazz" de Queen


----------



## yvos (18 Octobre 2004)

Ce matin, histoire de mettre un peu de rythme dans ce RER A bondé: "jump around" de House of Pain


----------



## Grug (18 Octobre 2004)

Concours de "house of rising sun" avec Dool  

(personellement, j'ai un faible pour la version de nina simone.)


----------



## iTof (18 Octobre 2004)

> Posté par *Pitchfork*





> Je n'ai qu'une question "C'est quand l'heure de l'amour ?" ("What Time is Love ?", KLF). Je ne veux pas la rater et mon horloge déraille en ce moment.


 




 
réponse : en Amérique...    
P.S.: le morceau le plus entraînant de KLF


----------



## FANREM (18 Octobre 2004)

Je sais bien que si on poste morceau par morceau, on n'est pas au bout du fil de discussion, néanmoins, sur MTV 2 à l'instant Black Sabbath : Paranoid en live

Eh bien, ca s'écoute encore parfaitement  :love:


----------



## mado (18 Octobre 2004)

Finalement quand Miossec et Birkin chantent Fugain, j'aime bien. 
_Pour un flirt_, en tous cas.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Octobre 2004)

"L'accord parfait" d'Autour de Lucie


----------



## IceandFire (19 Octobre 2004)

The Servant
Valérie Leulliot...La fille de Maryse....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Octobre 2004)

Je rajouterai bien un petit Master


----------



## IceandFire (19 Octobre 2004)

En fait ils m'avaient expliqué que leur nom venait d'un vieux film britannique...The Servant 
Je vais d'ailleurs les retrouvés très bientôt ces charming mens....


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Octobre 2004)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Octobre 2004)

Retrouver au fin fond de mon mac 

Tarzan Boy de BALTIMORA
The Sound of C de CONFETTI'S

et cela m'a fait penser également à Happy Children de P. LION


----------



## piro (19 Octobre 2004)

pour se matin un peu de "system of a down"
-roulette
-bomb
-innervision


----------



## IceandFire (19 Octobre 2004)

I need you tonight....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Octobre 2004)

Tonight We Fly


----------



## nicogala (19 Octobre 2004)

Le Tango Corse de Fernandel


----------



## camisol (19 Octobre 2004)

Ricardo Villalobos


----------



## guytantakul (19 Octobre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Le Tango Corse de Fernandel



joli choix


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Octobre 2004)

T21 pour le contraste : notamment sur un titre comme "La fête triste"


----------



## FANREM (19 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> En fait ils m'avaient expliqué que leur nom venait d'un vieux film britannique...The Servant
> Je vais d'ailleurs les retrouvés très bientôt ces charming mens....



Tu seras au concert de l'Eltysée Montmartre ?  :love:


----------



## inconnu(e) (19 Octobre 2004)

Afro Celt Sound System


----------



## condition (19 Octobre 2004)

Zucchero & Co  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Octobre 2004)

Björk - "Cover Me" (Dillinja Mix) de l'album Telegram :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Octobre 2004)

KEANE sur OuiFM en live


----------



## IceandFire (19 Octobre 2004)

Roy Keane ? Robbie Keane...???   
oué c'est plaisant ce petit combo....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Roy Keane ?



Tu veux dire Roy MAURICE Keane !!!!! (c'est en bas de  page)

Maurice c'est de circonstance aujourd'hui. 

En ce jour comme un dimanche, mon cousin alsacien ne viendra pas et mon coeur est plein désormais. Cela va casser la famille même si je m'en fiche que tu m'ignores. Il ne me reste qu'à placer ma tête sur le billot comme une margarette et être le premier du gang à mourir. Quelle différence cela fait que ce charmant garçon souffre comme les petits enfants. Les jolies filles nous mènent à la tombe et nous dénudent devant la fontaine de la vie. Nous ne sommes que des hommes ordinaires qui s'usent à être de doux jeunes hommes. J'ai changé ma peine en culpabilité, pardonné le seigneur et m'accroche fermement à mes amis.


----------



## FANREM (20 Octobre 2004)

Ni Roy, ni Maurice
Keane tout simplement ici   :love:


----------



## IceandFire (20 Octobre 2004)

Roy keen... exacly dearest friends ,)
un laveur de carreaux... : Window cleaner....
Stereolab is good....


----------



## IceandFire (20 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire Roy MAURICE Keane !!!!! (c'est en bas de  page)
> 
> Maurice c'est de circonstance aujourd'hui.
> 
> En ce jour comme un dimanche, mon cousin alsacien ne viendra pas et mon coeur est plein désormais. Cela va casser la famille même si je m'en fiche que tu m'ignores. Il ne me reste qu'à placer ma tête sur le billot comme une margarette et être le premier du gang à mourir. Quelle différence cela fait que ce charmant garçon souffre comme les petits enfants. Les jolies filles nous mènent à la tombe et nous dénudent devant la fontaine de la vie. Nous ne sommes que des hommes ordinaires qui s'usent à être de doux jeunes hommes. J'ai changé ma peine en culpabilité, pardonné le seigneur et m'accroche fermement à mes amis.



 vive l'anglais...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Roy keen... exacly dearest friends ,)
> un laveur de carreaux... : Window cleaner....
> Stereolab is good....



Le laboratoire n'a jamais été équipé en stéréo. De toute façon le "suicide commando" a pris le pouvoir. Il ne manque plus qu'Alan !


----------



## IceandFire (20 Octobre 2004)

Alan Whyte


----------



## IceandFire (20 Octobre 2004)

ou Alan A. !!!!!  joke


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ou Alan A. !!!!!  joke



Hier, en discutant avec une tierce personne mais néamoins charmante ( :love, je lui dis que je vais écouter Morrisssey. Etonnement de sa part. Interloquement de la mienne. Elle croyait que j'alllais écouter (Alanis) Morissette. Non, Morrissey, tu connais ? Non. The Smiths ? Ah oui, ce groupe qui n'arrive pas à la hauteur de Joy Division  . Moi c'est cela. Dans me bras ...  

Gagnons du temps je ne pensais pas non plus à Alan S. mais à Alan V.


----------



## IceandFire (20 Octobre 2004)

Oué c'est moins pousse suicide les Smiths que joy division....et il y a plus de renvendications des groupes passé/actuels/futur....normal Moz is The king and Alive...and for all the time.... avec Elvis of course... et Lloyd Cole...and Robert Smith....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Oué c'est moins pousse suicide les Smiths que joy division....et il y a plus de renvendications des groupes passé/actuels/futur....normal Moz is The king and Alive...and for all the time.... avec Elvis of course... et Lloyd Cole...and Robert Smith....



Lorsqu'on lit les textes de Ian et les déclarations des autres membres du groupe ou de sa femme disant on n'a rien vu venir, on ne pensait pas qu'il était dans cet état,... cela laisse au mieux pantois, au pire songeur sur la notion et la qualité d'amitié.

Une question : tu touches des royalties chaque fois que tu écris Morrissey ?    

Ta liste fait un peu vieux rebelle qui reviennent sur le devant de la scène    (surtout Robert Smith)

Tiens cela me fait penser à Justin Sullivan : je vais aller naviguer avec les étoiles


----------



## yvos (20 Octobre 2004)

Ba moi je me suis fait un petit retour aux sources (ou plutôt à mes sources):

Tom Violence de Sonic Youth


----------



## IceandFire (20 Octobre 2004)

Oué si tu veux mais ce sont des groupes mythiques pour toujours...tout le monde ne peut pas en dire autant...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Oué si tu veux mais ce sont des groupes mythiques pour toujours...tout le monde ne peut pas en dire autant...



Le côté rebelle à 50 ans c'est parfois difficile à intégrer. Cela dit faut-il qu'ils arrêtent tout ? Le maquillage de Robert, cela prête à sourire. Un Morrissey me parait plus crédible (je ne plaisante pas pour une fois) sur ce coup là.

Je ne compare pas musiclament mais que penser du retour de Gogol 1er avec sa célèbre chanson ... (mercredi jour des enfants) ?


----------



## KARL40 (20 Octobre 2004)

Ce matin un petit THUGS, histoire d'avoir un peu de "rage" ...
Comment ce groupe a-t-il pu passer aussi inaperçu en France ...

_papapapaaaaaaa, papapapaaaaaaaaa_


----------



## yvos (20 Octobre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin un petit THUGS, histoire d'avoir un peu de "rage" ...
> Comment ce groupe a-t-il pu passer aussi inaperçu en France ...
> 
> _papapapaaaaaaa, papapapaaaaaaaaa_



 
ba ils sont quand même pas passés inaperçus...bon, ils ont pas eu trop de victoires de la musique en carton, pas de plateau télé bidon, pas de couverture telerama+inrocks+..., pas de sponsoring fnac/carrefour, pas de...heu non, rien en fait. Et même avec rien, ils ont fait du bruit


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Octobre 2004)

Brigitte Fontaine "la cuisine"


----------



## yvos (20 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Brigitte Fontaine "la cuisine"



tu serais pas un peu accro de brigitte par hasard?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba ils sont quand même pas passés inaperçus...bon, ils ont pas eu trop de victoires de la musique en carton, pas de plateau télé bidon, pas de couverture telerama+inrocks+..., pas de sponsoring fnac/carrefour, pas de...heu non, rien en fait. Et même avec rien, ils ont fait du bruit



Je ne suis pas d'accord. Steven Spielberg & Harrison Ford leur ont offert un brillant hommage. Ils n'ont pas sur en tirer partie. Du coup c'est normal que la route se soit refermée.


----------



## yvos (20 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas d'accord. Steven Spielberg & Harrison Ford leur ont offert un brillant hommage. Ils n'ont pas sur en tirer partie. Du coup c'est normal que la route se soit refermée.




 :hein:  :hein:  je saisis pas bien...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> :hein:  :hein:  je saisis pas bien...



ben quoi on ne peut plus rigoler : les adorateurs de Kali (dans le Temple Maudit) ce sont les THUGS. Ce sont un peu de KILLERS mais ils ne viennent pas de Las Vegas.


----------



## yvos (20 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi on ne peut plus rigoler : les adorateurs de Kali (dans le Temple Maudit) ce sont les THUGS.



ho bordel, je ne comprends plus rien mais c'est pas grave, je te fais confiance


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ho bordel, je ne comprends plus rien mais c'est pas grave, je te fais confiance



Yvos sur le bas de cette page consacré à une aventure de Bob Morane tu as une introduction sur le thuggisme. Cette secte apparaît sauf erreur de ma part dans Indiana Jones et le Temple Maudit de Steven Spielberg et avec Harrison Ford . Si tu ne comprends pas là c'est que l'un de nous deux à un problème    

Du coup un petit Indochine "L'aventurier" évidemment consacré à Bob Morane


----------



## yvos (20 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Yvos sur le bas de cette page consacré à une aventure de Bob Morane tu as une introduction sur le thuggisme. Cette secte apparaît sauf erreur de ma part dans Indiana Jones et le Temple Maudit de Steven Spielberg et avec Harrison Ford . Si tu ne comprends pas là c'est que l'un de nous deux à un problème
> 
> Du coup un petit Indochine "L'aventurier" évidemment consacré à Bob Morane




ouais ouais ouais    j'ai tout compris   

effectivement, dans ce cas, on peut dire que les Thugs ont bénéficié de l'incroyable soutien de Spielberg, ce qui rend leur réussite d'estime plutôt légère par rapport aux ponts d'or qui leur ont été faits   

cela dit, ils savent comment s'occuper pendant leur retraite


----------



## mado (20 Octobre 2004)

Mais pas réalisable! Je ne l'ai pas. 

_It's the end of the World, and we know it_
  R.E.M.

  Et pas pour le sens .
  Juste un bon souvenir :love:
  J'en ai aussi


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Mais pas réalisable! Je ne l'ai pas.
> 
> _It's the end of the World, and we know it_
> R.E.M.
> ...



Envie difficilement réalisable en l'état : le titre exact est "It's The End Of The World As We Know It (And I Feel Fine)"


----------



## Tangi (20 Octobre 2004)

Génialissime...


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Octobre 2004)

Chicks On Speed "99¢" > la piste cachée à la fin de "Fashion" :style:


----------



## FANREM (20 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Envie difficilement réalisable en l'état : le titre exact est "It's The End Of The World As We Know It (And I Feel Fine)"


Exact et les paroles :

That's great, it starts with an earthquake, birds and
snakes, an aeroplane and Lenny Bruce is not afraid.
Eye of a hurricane, listen to yourself churn - world
serves its own needs, dummy serve your own needs. Feed
it off an aux speak, grunt, no, strength, Ladder
start to clatter with fear fight down height. Wire
in a fire, representing seven games, a government
for hire and a combat site. Left of west and coming in
a hurry with the furies breathing down your neck. Team
by team reporters baffled, trumped, tethered cropped.
Look at that low playing! Fine, then. Uh oh,
overflow, population, common food, but it'll do. Save
yourself, serve yourself. World serves its own needs,
listen to your heart bleed dummy with the rapture and
the revered and the right, right. You vitriolic,
patriotic, slam, fight, bright light, feeling pretty
psyched.

It's the end of the world as we know it.
It's the end of the world as we know it.
It's the end of the world as we know it and I feel fine.

Six o'clock - TV hour. Don't get caught in foreign
towers. Slash and burn, return, listen to yourself
churn. Locking in, uniforming, book burning, blood
letting. Every motive escalate. Automotive incinerate.
Light a candle, light a votive. Step down, step down.
Watch your heel crush, crushed, uh-oh, this means no
fear cavalier. Renegade steer clear! A tournament,
tournament, a tournament of lies. Offer me solutions,
offer me alternatives and I decline.

It's the end of the world as we know it.
It's the end of the world as we know it.
It's the end of the world as we know it and I feel fine.

The other night I dreamt of knives, continental
drift divide. Mountains sit in a line, Leonard
Bernstein. Leonid Brezhnev, Lenny Bruce and Lester
Bangs. Birthday party, cheesecake, jelly bean, boom! You
symbiotic, patriotic, slam book neck, right? Right.

It's the end of the world as we know it.
It's the end of the world as we know it.
It's the end of the world as we know it and I feel
fine...fine...

(It's time I had some time alone)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Octobre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Exact et les paroles :
> 
> That's great, it starts with an earthquake, birds and
> snakes, an aeroplane and Lenny Bruce is not afraid.
> ...



Merci. Tu as approximativement 7 heures de retard par rapport à la fin du monde


----------



## mado (21 Octobre 2004)

J'avais envie de commencer la journée, magnifique par ailleurs, avec Barbara.
 


_Du plus loin, que me revienne,
L'ombre de mes amours anciennes,
Du plus loin, du premier rendez-vous,
Du temps des premières peines,
Lors, j'avais quinze ans, à peine,
Coeur tout blanc, et griffes aux genoux,
Que ce furent, j'étais précoce,
De tendres amours de gosse,
Ou les morsures d'un amour fou,
Du plus loin qu'il m'en souvienne,
Si depuis, j'ai dit "je t'aime",
Ma plus belle histoire d'amour, c'est vous,

C'est vrai, je ne fus pas sage,
Et j'ai tourné bien des pages,
Sans les lire, blanches, et puis rien dessus,
C'est vrai, je ne fus pas sage,
Et mes guerriers de passage,
A peine vus, déjà disparus,
Mais à travers leur visage,
C'était déjà votre image,
C'était vous déjà et le coeur nu,
Je refaisais mes bagages,
Et poursuivais mon mirage,
Ma plus belle histoire d'amour, c'est vous,

Sur la longue route,
Qui menait vers vous,
Sur la longue route,
J'allais le coeur fou,
Le vent de décembre,
Me gelait au cou,
Qu'importait décembre,
Si c'était pour vous,

Elle fut longue la route,
Mais je l'ai faite, la route,
Celle-là, qui menait jusqu'à vous,
Et je ne suis pas parjure,
Si ce soir, je vous jure,
Que, pour vous, je l'eus faite à genoux,
Il en eut fallu bien d'autres,
Que quelques mauvais apôtres,
Que l'hiver ou la neige à mon cou,
Pour que je perde patience,
Et j'ai calmé ma violence,
Ma plus belle histoire d'amour, c'est vous,

Les temps d'hiver et d'automne,
De nuit, de jour, et personne,
Vous n'étiez jamais au rendez-vous,
Et de vous, perdant courage,
Soudain, me prenait la rage,
Mon Dieu, que j'avais besoin de vous,
Que le Diable vous emporte,
D'autres m'ont ouvert leur porte,
Heureuse, je m'en allais loin de vous,
Oui, je vous fus infidèle,
Mais vous revenais quand même,
Ma plus belle histoire d'amour, c'est vous,

J'ai pleuré mes larmes,
Mais qu'il me fut doux,
Oh, qu'il me fut doux,
Ce premier sourire de vous,
Et pour une larme,
Qui venait de vous,
J'ai pleuré d'amour,
Vous souvenez-vous ?

Ce fut, un soir, en septembre,
Vous étiez venus m'attendre,
Ici même, vous en souvenez-vous ?
A vous regarder sourire,
A vous aimer, sans rien dire,
C'est là que j'ai compris, tout à coup,
J'avais fini mon voyage,
Et j'ai posé mes bagages,
Vous étiez venus au rendez-vous,
Qu'importe ce qu'on peut en dire,
Je tenais à vous le dire,
Ce soir je vous remercie de vous,
Qu'importe ce qu'on peut en dire,
Je suis venue pour vous dire,
Ma plus belle histoire d'amour, c'est vous..._


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Octobre 2004)

Aujourd'hui celle-ci de la "joyeuse division" (  ) de Ian :

I Remember Nothing

We were strangers.
We were strangers, for way too long, for way too long,
We were strangers, for way too long.
Violent, violent,
Were strangers.

Get weak all the time, may just pass the time,
Me in my own world, yeah you there beside,
The gaps are enormous, we stare from each side,
We were strangers for way too long.

Violent, more violent, his hand cracks the chair,
Moves on reaction, then slumps in despair,
Trapped in a cage and surrendered too soon,
Me in my own world, the one that you knew,
For way too long.
We were strangers, for way too long.
We were strangers,
We were strangers, for way too long.
For way too long.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Octobre 2004)

Une petite de Depeche Mode

I want somebody to share
Share the rest of my life
Share my innermost thoughts
Know my intimate details
Someone who?ll stand by my side
And give me support
And in return
She?ll get my support
She will listen to me
When I want to speak
About the world we live in
And life in general
Though my views may be wrong
They may even be perverted
She?ll hear me out
And won?t easily be converted
To my way of thinking
In fact she?ll often disagree
But at the end of it all
She will understand me
Aaaahhhhh....

I want somebody who cares
For me passionately
With every thought and
With every breath
Someone who?ll help me see things
In a different light
All the things I detest
I will almost like
I don?t want to be tied
To anyone?s strings
I?m carefully trying to steer clear of
Those things
But when I?m asleep
I want somebody
Who will put their arms around me
And kiss me tenderly
Though things like this
Make me sick
In a case like this
I?ll get away with it


----------



## mado (21 Octobre 2004)

Si je pouvais, j'écouterais Mademoiselle Björk.


[font=verdana, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica]_Since I met you 
This small town hasn't got room 
For my big feelings 
Violently happy 
'Cause I love you 
Violently happy 
But you're not here 
Violently happy 
Come calm me down 
Before I get into trouble 
I tip-toe down to the shore 
Stand by the ocean 
Make it roar at me 
And I roar back 
Violently happy 
'Cause I love you 
Violently happy 
But you're not there 
Violently happy 
Overemotional 
Violently happy 
I'll get into trouble 
Real soon 
If you don't get here 
Baby 
Violently happy 
'Cause I love you 
Violently happy 
I'm aiming too high 
Violently happy 
It will get me into trouble 
Violently happy 
I'm driving my car 
Too fast 
With ecstatic music on 
Violently happy 
I'm getting too drunk 
Violently happy 
I'm daring people 
To jump off roofs with me 
Only you 
Call calm me down 
I'm sitting too high 
Soothe me_[/font]


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Si je pouvais, j'écouterais Mademoiselle Björk.
> 
> 
> [font=verdana, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica]_Since I met you
> ...



Et pourquoi pas un Morrissey ou un DM !!!! La glace & le feu vont rappliquer 

L'islande et l'islandaise,il y en marre  

Faites un tour en scandinavie plutôt :  

Suède : Covenant
Danemark : Apotygma Berzerk
Norvège : Royskôpp

ou en Finlande : magyar posse


----------



## KARL40 (21 Octobre 2004)

Et THE HIVES !


----------



## IceandFire (21 Octobre 2004)

bon allez venez vous exprimer sur notre forum tout neuf...Sur Morrissey et les Smiths  mais aussi un bar et pleins d'autres sujets/thread... http://mythismorrissey.forumactif.com/index.forum
faites comme pitch  hein pitch


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> bon allez venez vous exprimer sur notre forum tout neuf...Sur Morrissey et les Smiths  mais aussi un bar et pleins d'autres sujets/thread... http://mythismorrissey.forumactif.com/index.forum
> faites comme pitch  hein pitch



Pitch o mon Pitch


----------



## Grug (21 Octobre 2004)

Manu Chao, si berie m'etait contée.
je viens de l'acheter chez un marchant de journaux, c'est amusant, néanmoins beaucoup plus anecdotique que le Manu Chao clandestino, moins enthousiasmant que la Mano negra, et forcement moins dynamique et jouissif que les Hot pants  

mais tout simple et finalement plutot sympa.


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Octobre 2004)

Là je laisse tourner iTunes et c'est Henry Salvadore "Jazz Méditerranée"


----------



## yvos (21 Octobre 2004)

Là tout de suite maintenant, c'est Yerself is steam de Mercury Rev


----------



## iTof (22 Octobre 2004)

là, c'est _Stop crying your heart out_ d'Oasis

Hold up... hold on... don't be scared 
You'll never change what's been and gone 
May your smile... Shine on... Don't be scared 
Your destiny may keep you warm. 

Cos all of the stars are fading away 
Just try not to worry you'll see them some day 
Take what you need and be on your way 
And stop crying your heart out


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Octobre 2004)

J'suis l'poinçonneur des Lilas
Le gars qu'on croise et qu'on n' regarde pas
Y a pas d'soleil sous la terre
Drôle de croisière
Pour tuer l'ennui j'ai dans ma veste
Les extraits du Reader Digest
Et dans c'bouquin y a écrit
Que des gars s'la coulent douce à Miami
Pendant c'temps que je fais l'zouave
Au fond d'la cave
Paraît qu'y a pas d'sot métier
Moi j'fais des trous dans des billets

J'fais des trous, des p'tits trous, encor des p'tits trous
Des p'tits trous, des p'tits trous, toujours des p'tits trous
Des trous d'seconde classe
Des trous d'première classe
J'fais des trous, des p'tits trous, encor des p'tits trous
Des p'tits trous, des p'tits trous, toujours des p'tits trous
Des petits trous, des petits trous,
Des petits trous, des petits trous

J'suis l'poinçonneur des Lilas
Pour Invalides changer à Opéra
Je vis au c½ur d'la planète
J'ai dans la tête
Un carnaval de confettis
J'en amène jusque dans mon lit
Et sous mon ciel de faïence
Je n'vois briller que les correspondances
Parfois je rêve je divague
Je vois des vagues
Et dans la brume au bout du quai
J'vois un bateau qui vient m'chercher

Pour m'sortir de ce trou où je fais des trous
Des p'tits trous, des p'tits trous, toujours des p'tits trous
Mais l'bateau se taille
Et j'vois qu'je déraille
Et je reste dans mon trou à faire des p'tits trous
Des p'tits trous, des p'tits trous, toujours des p'tits trous

Des petits trous, des petits trous,
Des petits trous, des petits trous

J'suis l'poinçonneur des Lilas
Arts-et-Métiers direct par Levallois
J'en ai marre j'en ai ma claque
De ce cloaque
Je voudrais jouer la fill'' de l'air
Laisser ma casquette au vestiaire
Un jour viendra j'en suis sûr
Où j'pourrais m'évader dans la nature
J'partirai sur la grand'route
Et coûte que coûte
Et si pour moi il n'est plus temps
Je partirai les pieds devant

J'fais des trous, des p'tits trous, encor des p'tits trous
Des p'tits trous, des p'tits trous, toujours des p'tits trous

Y a d'quoi d'venir dingue
De quoi prendre un flingue
S'faire un trou, un p'tit trou, un dernier p'tit trou
Un p'tit trou, un p'tit trou, un dernier p'tit trou
Et on m'mettra dans un grand trou
Où j'n'entendrai plus parler d'trou plus jamais d'trou
De petits trous de petits trous de petits trous


----------



## wawa (22 Octobre 2004)

Beaucoup d'entre nous sont habitués à
écouter la *radio en direct sur internet* 
tout en travaillant sur l'ordi.

Moi non, 
et je le regrette beaucoup...

En fait j'ai essayé, et *je me suis découragé*...
Parce que je n'aime pas les *bla-bla*,
ni les programmes _*poum-tchac boum-boum*_,
ni les *crins* *crins bruyants*,
ni les *trop vieux classiques*,
ni les *hit-parades commerciaux*,
et encore moins les programmes
dont on ne peut connaître ni le nom des groupes
ni les titres en cours etc.

Ce que *je recherche* c'est 
des *stations de bonne zizique* 
offrant des *rock-jazz-blues de qualité,*
ou des musiques typées
*(latino son, afro-beat, seventies planantes,*
*swing-flamenco, progressive...)*
bref *quelque chose qui inspire à la création...* 

Vos suggestions m'intéressent

merci !!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Octobre 2004)

wawa a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup d'entre nous sont habitués à
> écouter la *radio en direct sur internet*
> tout en travaillant sur l'ordi.
> 
> ...



Bonjour Wawa. 

As tu essayé toute les radios de ITunes ?

Connais tu des radios qui diffusent les musiques que tu écoutes sur le ondes ?

A plus.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Octobre 2004)

Ouais dans itunes y a des radios jazz, blues pas mal...

Sinon moi, en ce moment je suis en train de faire chier mes collègues de boulot en mettant johnny winter à bloc dans mon bureau...

j'adore le vendredi !!


----------



## Bassman (22 Octobre 2004)

Salut Sonnynounet :love:

Moi c'est plutot Sarah Bettens en ce moment


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Octobre 2004)

Je ne la connais ni des levres ni des dents...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Octobre 2004)

Furious Angels, ROB DOUGAN

En écoute sur le site de Rob Dougan : particulièrement "there's only me", "Furious angels" (musique de matrix reloaded), "Clubbed to Death (Kurayamino Variation)" et "Nothing at all"


----------



## piro (22 Octobre 2004)

en ce moment Dire Straits "sultans of swing"

un classique qui n as pas vieillit d un poil


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Octobre 2004)

Je viens de finir une premiére écoute du dernier Ben Harper (There will be a light - avec les excellentissimes "blind boys of alabama")... n'étant pas très "Gospel", j'avais un peu peur mais finalement, rien à dire, l'album est excellent...

Là je déguste "Sheik Yerbouti" de ZAPPA... que j'ai trouvé hier pour 5,99 Euros     :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Octobre 2004)

Les BB Of A c'est énorme j'suis fan..

Z'ont une superbe version d'amazing grace...


----------



## Bassman (23 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je ne la connais ni des levres ni des dents...



Ben je t'invite a découvrir.

C'est la chanteuse de K's Choice qui a sorti son album solo (en fait un EP) et c'est doux, sucré et très agréable


----------



## maousse (23 Octobre 2004)

les belges sont partout ! :affraid:


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Octobre 2004)

c'est coooollll !! sinon j'ai sting "fragile" , robbie williams "amour supreme" et puis la b.o de "bienvenue a gattaca"(merveilleuse musique de michael nyman , film beau magique profond rare


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2004)

Le temps est loin de nos vingt ans 
Des coups de poings, des coups de sang 
Mais qu'à c'la n'tienne: c'est pas fini 
On peut chanter quand le verre est bien rempli

Buvons encore une dernière fois 
A l'amitié, l'amour, la joie 
On a fêté nos retrouvailles 
Ça m'fait d'la peine, mais il faut que je m'en ailler
...​ 
de: G.Allwright​


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Octobre 2004)

j'irai m'acheter mes petits pains au chocolat lalalala!!! la chanson vous revient en tete??? joe dassin!!! et de leur union sont nés des tas de petits gosses myopes comme papa, gambadant parmi les brioches se remplissant les poches de petits pains au chocolat!!!!


----------



## bonpat (23 Octobre 2004)

En ce moment :

Sporto Kantes   
et 
RJD2  

de la bombe, vraiment de la bonne musique, du bon mix, du moelleux, du tendre, du pointu, du piquant, de l'art contemporain !



_- ça va, là ?
- oui, c'est bon, je crois qu'ils ont compris
- t'es sûr ? sinon je peux dire aussi que ...
- TA GUEULE !
- ok, ok
_


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2004)

Là Miss Kittin & The Hacker "Stock exchange"


----------



## benao (23 Octobre 2004)

en ce moment:
Raised Fist
http://www.burningheart.com/

chaud pour les oreilles!!


----------



## yvos (24 Octobre 2004)

Shellac, live at action park


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2004)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment :
> 
> Sporto Kantes
> et
> ...


 

salut bonpat !  éh bé à c'keu j'vois, ça *bomboume !!!  
re'Welcoume !!*


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2004)

* ... et ses cornichons, Ça swinggggg !!!*  

On est parti, samedi, dans une grosse voiture, 
Faire tous ensemble un grand pique-nique dans la nature, 
En emportant des paniers, des bouteilles, des paquets, 
Et la radio ! 

Des cornichons 
De la moutarde 
Du pain, du beurre 
Des p'tits oignons 
Des confitures 
Et des oeufs durs 
Des cornichons 

Du corned-beef 
Et des biscottes 
Des macarons 
Un tire-bouchons 
Des petits-beurre 
Et de la bière 
Des cornichons 

On n'avait rien oublié, c'est maman qui a tout fait 
Elle avait travaillé trois jours sans s'arrêter 
Pour préparer les paniers, les bouteilles, les paquets 
Et la radio ! 

Le poulet froid 
La mayonnaise 
Le chocolat 
Les champignons 
Les ouvre-boîtes 
Et les tomates 
Les cornichons 

Mais quand on est arrivé, on a trouvé la pluie 
C'qu'on avait oublié, c'était les parapluies 
On a ramené les paniers, les bouteilles, les paquets 
Et la radio ! 

On est rentré 
Manger à la maison 
Le fromage et les boîtes 
Les confitures et les cornichons 
La moutarde et le beurre 
La mayonnaise et les cornichons 
Le poulet, les biscottes 
Les oeufs durs et puis les cornichons


*ça Ça déchire !!!  :love: :love: *


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Octobre 2004)

Ray Barretto à fond et qui donne irrémédiablement envie au popotin de bouger en cadence     :rateau: 

Hummm yabon la salsa quand on se sent tout raplapla  :love:  :love:


----------



## macmarco (24 Octobre 2004)

Chuck Berry - "You never can tell" :love:


----------



## macmarco (24 Octobre 2004)

Django Reinhardt - "Nuages" :love:


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Django Reinhardt - "Nuages" :love:


  :love:


----------



## poildep (24 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :love:


 pareil :love:


----------



## inconnu(e) (24 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> pareil :love:


Idem !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2004)

Ditto ?


----------



## ZePoupi (24 Octobre 2004)

La Bohême, Charles Aznavour... que je redécouvre en repeat... j'peux pô l'expliquer, j'aime bien!


----------



## cemonvelo (24 Octobre 2004)

:love:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :love:​


----------



## mado (24 Octobre 2004)

Kid A. Radiohead.
  Tim Yorke et sa voix d'extra-terrestre.

 Réécouté avec un rare plaisir, ce soir, au volant d'une voiture confortable, avalant la nuit et l'autoroute du retour de week-end.

  Bonne soirée.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Octobre 2004)

Partiellement en écoute sur le site d'Astral Projection


----------



## piro (25 Octobre 2004)

Ce matin un peu de Renaud "petite conne" "mort les enfants " " la ballade nord irlandaise"
pour se mettre de bonne humeur


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Octobre 2004)

Shaft, d'Isaac Hayes. :love:


----------



## Grug (25 Octobre 2004)

Nouvelle vague/Guns Of Brixton et reste de l'album


----------



## MrStone (25 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Nouvelle vague/Guns Of Brixton et reste de l'album



Tiens tiens... 
ça me rappelle quelque chose...


----------



## benao (25 Octobre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Tiens tiens...
> ça me rappelle quelque chose...



guns of brixton, je connaisais pas il ya deux semaines,
je les ai vus en premiere partie de horace andy, enorme!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Octobre 2004)

Le dernier Diana Krall...

Dcidemment, cette fille n'est pas que belle...  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Grug (25 Octobre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Tiens tiens...
> ça me rappelle quelque chose...


 
ben oui, mais y'a 10 jours je connaisais pas 

pour ceux qui ne copient pas forcement sur M.Pierre, il s'agit de reprises legerement *bossa nova* de morceaux *new wave* par des filles qui se font appeller *nouvelle vague* (concept quand tu nous tiens.)


----------



## MrStone (25 Octobre 2004)

Et c'est fait par des producteurs Français, qui s'étaient entre autres illustrés dans un autre répertoire avec Helena Noguerra (la soeur de Lio,  )sous le nom Ollano 
Je crois que sur l'album ma préférée est quand meme Wainting for Nigel (je sais, je me répète  )... presque aussi bien que la reprise qu'en avait fait Primus il y a quelques années 

-> à Benao : alors Horace Andy en live ??? good vibes ?


----------



## MrStone (25 Octobre 2004)

Et pour rentrer dans le topic, en ce moment l'album Skalpel, par Skalpel... jazz polack de chez Ninja Tunes.
Le titre Scuplture date déjà un peu, mais c'est du bon


----------



## yvos (25 Octobre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Et pour rentrer dans le topic, en ce moment l'album Skalpel, par Skalpel... jazz polack de chez Ninja Tunes.
> Le titre Scuplture date déjà un peu, mais c'est du bon




   tu veux un coudboul ou quoi?


----------



## benao (25 Octobre 2004)

c'etait enorme!! :love:  :love: 
il avait la peche, le "papy", du genre a s'allumer un cigare vert enorme, et a se le fumer tout seul! :rateau:  :rateau: 
les muzicos assuraient grave aussi, je crois que c'etait des francais qui l'accompagnent pour sa tournee!
a voir absolument s'il passe vers chez vous!  
http://www.infratunes.com/musique/mega-image/horaceandy_-_mekitbun.jpg


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Le dernier Diana Krall...
> 
> Dcidemment, cette fille n'est pas que belle...  :love:  :love:  :love:


 Alors là, non! Elle fait peut-être de la bonne zik mais, bouh, qu'est ce qu'elle est moche.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Octobre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Alors là, non! Elle fait peut-être de la bonne zik mais, bouh, qu'est ce qu'elle est moche.



Oui mais c'est parce que tu ne ressembles pas à Elvis  que tu dis cela


----------



## MrStone (25 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu veux un coudboul ou quoi?



:casse: trop tard 
Si on est deux, on va pouvoir monter un fan club  ça s'appellerait skmaclpelfans  :love:


----------



## MrStone (25 Octobre 2004)

benao a dit:
			
		

> c'etait enorme!! :love:  :love:
> il avait la peche, le "papy", du genre a s'allumer un cigare vert enorme, et a se le fumer tout seul! :rateau:  :rateau:
> les muzicos assuraient grave aussi, je crois que c'etait des francais qui l'accompagnent pour sa tournee!
> a voir absolument s'il passe vers chez vous!
> http://www.infratunes.com/musique/mega-image/horaceandy_-_mekitbun.jpg



M'étonne pas    La ganja ça conserve 
Le set était bon ? Y'avait des vieux titres aussi ?
Excuse, hein, chuis curieux


----------



## squarepusher (25 Octobre 2004)

ah Ninja Tune sacré label!...
Tous les albums d'Amon Tobin ( et sous sont pseudo Cujo) :love:  :love:  :love: 
Wagon Christ pour Sorry I Make You Lush et  Musipal et pour ce qu'il a fait sur beaucoup d'autres label ( Warp , Rephlex....) :love: :love: :love:
 la subdivision hip-hop Big Dada :love:  :love:  :love: 
Mr scruff , Roots Manuva , Jaga Jazzist ... :love; :love:   love quoi !


----------



## KARL40 (25 Octobre 2004)

"Making plans for Nigel" ...

.... mais par les BURNING HEADS pour changer !


----------



## yvos (25 Octobre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> "Making plans for Nigel" ...
> 
> .... mais par les BURNING HEADS pour changer !



oh je les ai vu en live genre en 92...depuis, il ont un peu trop viré "eptitath"


----------



## yvos (25 Octobre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Amon Tobin



ouah je l'ai vu dans un festival d'un petit bled, avant la sortie de Bricolage (festival du Devenir, à Saint Quentin), sur le coup de 3 h du mat'...ambiance glauque à mort, plus personne dans la salle, il était un peu desespéré...

deux ans après, un pote me raconte qu'il l'a vu à San francisco devant 10 000 pers...


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Octobre 2004)

Anthony Rother "Back Home" :love:


----------



## yvos (25 Octobre 2004)

là en ce moment, c'était Morrissey sur Lenoir, du coup je suis allé éteindre la radio


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> là en ce moment, c'était Morrissey sur Lenoir, du coup je suis allé éteindre la radio



je réfléchis à ta punition pour ce blasphème


----------



## yvos (25 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> je réfléchis à ta punition pour ce blasphème



t'inquiète pas, je suis allé la rallumer..juste après la fin du morceau    

(j'ai un album de Morrisey, qui est catastrophique)


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> là en ce moment, c'était Morrissey sur Lenoir, du coup je suis allé éteindre la radio


 Ouais. Même avec son clône canadien.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiète pas, je suis allé la rallumer..juste après la fin du morceau
> 
> (j'ai un album de Morrisey, qui est catastrophique)



C'est parce que tu n'en as qu'un


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ouais. Même avec son clône canadien.



c'est qui le clône canadien ?


----------



## yvos (25 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui le clône canadien ?



ba justement, j'ai bien aimé le clone canadien...

(on peut avoir la playlist sur le site)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba justement, j'ai bien aimé le clone canadien...
> 
> (on peut avoir la playlist sur le site)



moi j'ai Rob Dougan dans les oreilles et dans la pièce c'est benabar donc pas de lenoir et en plus inetre ne fonctionne pas avec windows media player


----------



## yvos (25 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai Rob Dougan dans les oreilles et dans la pièce c'est benabar donc pas de lenoir et en plus inetre ne fonctionne pas avec windows media player



`bon ba du coup je me suis remis Laetitia Sheriff


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Octobre 2004)

tardivement acheté THE STROKES "ROOM ON FIRE"


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Octobre 2004)




----------



## iTof (26 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai Rob Dougan dans les oreilles et dans la pièce c'est benabar donc pas de lenoir et en plus inetre ne fonctionne pas avec windows media player


 je réfléchis à ta punition pour ce blasphème... WMP, quelle faute de goût !    Tiens, hier je me suis fait des vieux F 242 : Quite Unusual, Kadhafi, Kampfbereit, Slo mo, Felines... rien de mieux pour se calmer après une inondation !!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Octobre 2004)

Alors, les titres à venir sur Itunes sont :
- Orichas,
- Blur, 
- Jhonny Cash,  
- Buck 65, 
- Rancid, 
- Buckshot Le Fonque, 
- Oneyed Jack, 
- Dyonisos...

Plus à venir plus tard mais là c'est déjà pas mal,   
Sinon, de ce que j'ai vu plus haut : Ninjatunes Powaaaaa!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Octobre 2004)

Ah et puis tiens, petit sondage : 
- Combien de CD/Vynils chez vous? Attention, on ne compte que les orginaux! 
- Combien de temps dans votre Biblio Itunes?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Octobre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> je réfléchis à ta punition pour ce blasphème... WMP, quelle faute de goût !    Tiens, hier je me suis fait des vieux F 242 : Quite Unusual, Kadhafi, Kampfbereit, Slo mo, Felines... rien de mieux pour se calmer après une inondation !!!



Je pense que toutes les personnes qui ne parlent que de MIcrosoft en des termes peu aimables devraient consulter. Ce dont on ne doit parler il faut le taire.

Ici c'est Musik Non Stop.

Je n'ai jamais compris la chanson FunkKahdafi (et non Kahdafi) : surtout le sample "We who are oppressed love those who fight against oppression and the oppressors! Brothers and sisters, it is with great honor and privilege that  I present to you the leader of the El Fatah revolution, from Libya, our brother Moamar El Ghahdafi" de Farrakhan, Louis (Minister)

Slo mo ?

Felines : tes deux chattes ont-elles supportées l'innondation ?  

Pour les innondations je te conseille cela
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour toi même, si tu as refusé la botte (     ), je te dédicace le morceau "Driven like the Snow" et plus particulièrement ces paroles "F... me and Mary me Young"

Du coup aujourd'hui sera une journée de miséricorde où je pensearis beaucoup à Anne, Charlotte et Emilie sans oublier Grossgrabenstein (   :love 
















sans oublier


----------



## teo (26 Octobre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ah et puis tiens, petit sondage :
> - Combien de CD/Vynils chez vous? Attention, on ne compte que les orginaux!
> - Combien de temps dans votre Biblio Itunes?


Hello
1- Vynils:  à vue de nez... ceux qu'il me reste de quand j'étais, rhmmm... plus jeune, une quinzaine, plus pas mal de 45T chez un pote en dépot long terme, j'ai pas de platine
2- CD originaux: autour des 500 au dernier comptage, sans compter les 160-170 de ma moitié
3- 8866 morceaux pour 31j 22h 58mn 22s / 52,3 Go en date d'aujourd'hui

Pour avoir des stats sur ce que les membres de MacGe écoutent, si vous voulez vous inscrire là, j'ai créé un groupe MacGe sur audioscrobbler.com: un plugin itunes, upload des infos dans la base, mise à jour de vos écoutes, il y a  une radio qui permet d'écouter de la musique et de noter ses préférences. Peu de pub sur le site. Vous avez une page avec vos 50 écoutes les plus importantes et les 9 derniers morceaux écoutés et accès à des stats des utilisateurs qui écoutent plus ou moins ce que vous écoutez, et on découvre des morceaux qu'on connait pas, plutot bien.

Ma page et mes écoutes 
Certains artistes sont surreprésentés car je dois avoir leur discographie complète ou presque (Depeche Mode, Prince, Bowie, Chumbawamba, Carter USM, Clash, Daho), merci aux listes intelligentes qui me permettent de pondérer les écoutes.
J'écoute en général en aléatoire une liste intelligente [Compteur =0 / Etoiles > 0]


Le groupe Macgeneration/iGeneration.fr

Je trouve que c'est un moyen sympa et rapide de découvrir les goûts des autres ;-)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Octobre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> 3- 8866 morceaux pour 31j 22h 58mn 22s / 52,3 Go en date d'aujourd'hui



Doublons compris ?



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Chumbawamba, Carter USM


----------



## iTof (26 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que toutes les personnes qui ne parlent que de MIcrosoft en des termes peu aimables devraient consulter. Ce dont on ne doit parler il faut le taire.


 je l'utilise au boulot m'sieur... sans musique certes, mais je connais un peu   je préfère iTunes, tant qu'à faire, autant que j'utilise le logiciel qui me plaît.... et j'utilise VLC pour les vidéo au lieu de Quick Time... nan mais c'est pas fou un intégriste pareil   



> Ici c'est Musik Non Stop.


> les Pères-fondateurs Kraftwerk ??? 



> Je n'ai jamais compris le sample de la chanson FunkKahdafi


> pour les avoir un peu suivi et rencontré, faut pas trop se prendre la tête avec les paroles. Ils les utilisent comme des sons... tout simplement 



> Slo mo ?


> Tragedy >For You< (Slo Mo)



> Felines : tes deux chattes ont-elles supportées l'inondation ?


> je te rappelle que ce sont des mâles castrés, nuances... et si tu faisait allusion à mes femmes à la maison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  
Merci pour la playlist digne de remonter le moral à un névrosé en cure de Guronsan, mais si la miséricorde s'en mêle alors... 










[/QUOTE]


----------



## teo (26 Octobre 2004)

Il y a surement des doublons, pas trop envie d'y passer mes journées ! Mais pas tant que ça, je fais gaffe. Le Black Album de Prince que j'avais trouvé 2-3 ans avant sa re-sortie, je l'ai pas encodé 2 fois par exemple 

Quelqu'un était au concert des Chumba au Nouveau Casino ? Y'avait peu de monde, à découvrir avec les oreilles et les yeux pour les textes...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Octobre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Il y a surement des doublons, pas trop envie d'y passer mes journées ! Mais pas tant que ça, je fais gaffe. Le Black Album de Prince que j'avais trouvé 2-3 ans avant sa re-sortie, je l'ai pas encodé 2 fois par exemple



Par doublon je voulais dire les versions présentes sur des albums, des compilations ou des lives 



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un était au concert des Chumba au Nouveau Casino ? Y'avait peu de monde, à découvrir avec les oreilles et les yeux pour les textes...



Je connais bien l'album avec la pochette avec un accouchement pour le reste j'ai un peu divergé musicalement


----------



## teo (26 Octobre 2004)

Quand j'encode une nouvelle compil artiste, je désélectionne les titres que j'ai déjà. A part si c'est des versions différentes qui présentent un intérêt à mes yeux (ex: In you room de DM: versions Album/Singles).
Pour les concerts, je laisse tous les morceaux, ils sont par nature différents les uns des autres.

Pour aussi expliquer la durée de ma disco, faut voir aussi que j'ai pas mal de dj mix récupérés de droite et de gauche, enregistrés sur des webradios, plus des vieilles K7 converties... c'est vite long, même si la qualité est pas terrible.

Pour approfondir Chumba c'est ici  , j'aime pas seulement leur musique, j'apprécie leur engagement et le côté plus politique qu'il y a derrière, mais c'est ma sensiblité perso et c'est pas trop le sujet ici ;-)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Octobre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> > les Pères-fondateurs Kraftwerk ???



oui bien que dans une recherche en fondation on retrouve toujours plus loin dans le temps un fondateur plus ancien 



			
				iTof a dit:
			
		

> pour les avoir un peu suivi et rencontré, faut pas trop se prendre la tête avec les paroles. Ils les utilisent comme des sons... tout simplement



certes mais certains groupes sont limites 



			
				iTof a dit:
			
		

> je te rappelle que ce sont des mâles castrés, nuances... et si tu faisait allusion à mes femmes à la maison



 



			
				iTof a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour la playlist digne de remonter le moral à un névrosé en cure de Guronsan, mais si la miséricorde s'en mêle alors...



Pour le névrosé 






ou






avec une playlist significative

01 Better Off Dead
02 Dein Herz, Meine Gier
03 Never Get Out
04 Traumatize
05 See You In Hell
06 Love Breeds Suicide (re-edit)
07 Desire
08 Burn Baby Burn
09 Comatose Delusion (overdose shot two)
10 Necrophilia
11 Mortal Combat
12 Hellraiser (Psychopath 01)
13 Save Me (full version)
14 Intercourse (reloaded)
15 Murder (extended)

CD2:

01 See You In Hell 2002
02 The Ultimate Machine
03 Come To Me
04 Better Off Dead (fm remix)
05 Sick In Your Mind
06 State Of Emergency
07 Desire (dead body mix)

ou






avec une playlist significative

01 Cause Of Death: Suicide
02 Consume Your Vengeance
03 Face Of Death
04 The Reformation
05 One Nation Under God
06 Mordfabrik
07 Evildoer
08 Sterbehilfe
09 Plastic Christ
10 Neuro Suspension


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Octobre 2004)

Est-ce que vous connaissez ça : 
Audioblog


----------



## iTof (26 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> certes mais certains groupes sont limites


> je n'ai jamais dit le contraire... 
> Ed, Teo, génial, à essayer, quand j'aurais plus de temps


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Octobre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Alors là, non! Elle fait peut-être de la bonne zik mais, bouh, qu'est ce qu'elle est moche.



... non rien...    
ha si, comment on dit déjà... ha oui.. les gouts et les couleurs...    :love:


----------



## iTof (26 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ... non rien...
> ha si, comment on dit déjà... ha oui.. les gouts et les couleurs...    :love:


 Ed_the_Head ne parle pas de son zoli corps de pianiste :love:, lui le seul truc qui l'intéresse, c'est la tête    (un peu massive à mon goût, mais vrai dire, Petrucciani n'était pas mal non plus comme pianistre 
> à propos, qqn à des nouvelles de notre mélomane en vadrouille entre Leipzig et la France ???


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Octobre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour approfondir Chumba c'est ici  , j'aime pas seulement leur musique, j'apprécie leur engagement et le côté plus politique qu'il y a derrière, mais c'est ma sensiblité perso et c'est pas trop le sujet ici ;-)



Effectivement ce n'est pas le lieu et c'est pour cela que j'aime les chansons à texte comme celle-ci 

Boys, boys, boys
Boys, boys, boys
Boys, boys, boys
Boys, boys, boys

Sunshines down
So come to town
Set your body free
Hold me tight
My love tonight
Tell me you believe

Refrain
Everybody, summertime love
You'll remember me
Everybody, summertime love
Be my lover, be my baby
Boys, boys, boys
I'm looking for a good time
Boys, boys, boys
Get ready for my love
Boys, boys, boys
I'm looking for the good time
Boys, boys, boys
I'm ready for your love

Stay around
The sun goes down
Babe I'm feelings right
Take a chance
With love romance
Have some fun tonight

Refrain

Boys and girls in the summertime love
Summertime love on the beach tonight
Say hey, say you, say me, say what
Everybody has gotta car
Don't stop, don't move
I just get your body in the groove
I said hey, I said you
I said me, I say you gotta get in the groove

Boys, boys, boys
In the summertime love, in the summertime love
Boys, boys, boys
Let's summertime roll, let's summertime roll
Boys, boys, boys
In the summertime love, in the summertime love
Boys, boys, boys
Let's summertime roll, let's summertime roll

Surtout le cover par LT-No


----------



## MrStone (26 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> [couic] Surtout le cover par LT-No [/couic]



Aaaah LTNO. Deux souvenirs de concerts inoubliables.

Le premier il y a fort longtemps quand ils portaient encore leur nom complet, sur la tournée de 'brouettes', je crois... déguisé en poussin sur scène :love:
Et plus récemment (euh, 4-5 ans je dirais) à la fete de la musique à Denfert, avec le pied-de-micro-vivant... qui s'est bien fait malmener, le pauvre :casse:

:love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Octobre 2004)

Pour les fans de REM, Rapture ou Red Hot Chili Peppers : GANG OF FOUR


----------



## kitetrip (26 Octobre 2004)

Et juste comme ça, que pensez-vous de Didier Super (une copine me rabache d'aller le voir en concert samedi prochain  ) ??

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, il est ici  

Certains lui trouvent des paroles un peu "limites"...
Mais il faut avouer une chose, on rigole quand même mais bon, rien d'exceptionnel quand même :sleep:


----------



## KARL40 (26 Octobre 2004)

Je (re)écoute le "MIAMI" du GUN CLUB


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (27 Octobre 2004)

Moi, j'écoute mon dernier achat sur l'iTMS :

*Death in Vegas - Scorpio Rising*

Et à l'occasion, je réécoute mes albums de Muse.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Octobre 2004)

La première des deux Peel Sessions de Joy Division avec Exercice One, Insight, She's Lost control & Transmission

R.I.P.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Octobre 2004)

Das Spiel Ist Aus

Die Zeit Ist Fast Vorbei
Die Freiheit Ist Nicht Mehr Frei
Still Ist Unser Herz
Und Kurz Ist Unser Tod

Der Mensch Liegt In Grosser Pein!
Der Mensch Liegt In Grosser Not!
Die Zeit Ist Fast Heraus
Und Unser Spiel Ist Aus

Raus, Das Spiel Ist Aus!
Raus, Das Spiel Ist Aus!

Was Entstanden Ist, 
Das Muss Vergehen!
Was Vergangen Ist, 
Muss Auferstehen!

Wo Der Bose Ist 
Und Was Ist Gott?
Wer Ist Zeitlos
Und Wer Ist Tot?

Was Zusammen Ist 
Muss In Stucke Gehen 
Und Was Allein Ist 
Muss Sich Multiplizieren

Wir Der Boese Sind
Und Wir Sind Got
Wir Sind Zeitlos
Und Du Bist Tot

Raus, Das Spiel Ist Aus!
Raus, Das Spiel Ist Aus!
Raus, Das Spiel Ist Aus!
Raus, Das Spiel Ist Aus!
Raus, Das Spiel Ist Aus!
Raus, Das Spiel Ist Aus!


----------



## MrStone (27 Octobre 2004)

[petite larme] So long [/petite larme]
Et une deuxième session avec love will tear us apart...


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Octobre 2004)

Encore de l'électro  : Miss Kittin Vs Laurent Garnier Vs Vitalic :love:


----------



## yvos (27 Octobre 2004)

ich bin ein berliner


----------



## Grug (27 Octobre 2004)

London calling, des clash :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ich bin ein berliner



Ich Bin ein Auslander de POP WIL EAT ITSELF


----------



## yvos (27 Octobre 2004)

ich esse gern wurst


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ich esse gern wurst



2 Oder 3 Dinge Die Ich Von Dir Weiß par BLUMFELD


----------



## yvos (27 Octobre 2004)

Kalifornia über alles, Dead Kennedys


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Octobre 2004)

Ich Bin Morgen Wieder Da (DAF)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Octobre 2004)

Pitch, t'as l'air de bien connaître la musique Allemande. Connais-tu Boozoo Bajoo et pourrais-tu me certifier qu'ils sont bien Allemand, stp? Merci pour l'info si tu l'as.


----------



## Bassman (27 Octobre 2004)

En cette fin de matinée c'est "Days of rising doom - The metal Opera" par Aina (un "groupe" composé de tout plein des meilleurs metalleux)

Un regal :love: :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Octobre 2004)

Bass, je sais pas si tu es au courant mais ya pas que le métal dans la vie musicale!  (ouh la, je cherche un peu la m**de...  )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Octobre 2004)

tin, il est branché ce thread... (quoi ! on dit plus branché ?? haa m....)...    

Bon zou.. un bon vieux Joe Jackson (Jumpin' Jive)  :love:  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (27 Octobre 2004)

Venez, venez dans notre eden... Pitch on a bien reçu ton cv pour être modo sur notre forum...
Ok  dis nous quand tu veux prendre fonction...  
Pour les autres il y a encore des postes à pourvoir, il vous suffit de clické sur ma signature... 
Hein Bass


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Octobre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> ... ouh la, je cherche un peu la m**de...



Ben tu vois que tu dis pas que des conneries... !    

Comme dirait JPTK, "tes fesses commencent à sentir la schlapette"...  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu vois que tu dis pas que des conneries... !
> 
> Comme dirait JPTK, "tes fesses commencent à sentir la schlapette"...  :love:


 Je ne savais pas que je disais que des bétises, :mouais: 
En tout cas, Joe Jackson c'est peut-être pas nouveau mais c'est plus frais que beaucoup de trucs récents.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Octobre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pitchfork, t'as l'air de bien connaître la musique Allemande. Connais-tu Boozoo Bajoo et pourrais-tu me certifier qu'ils sont bien Allemand, stp? Merci pour l'info si tu l'as.



Ed_the_Head, je ne connais pas très bien Boozo Bajoo mais ...

C'est de la musique "allemande" dans la mesure où ils sont signés par Stereo Deluxe, un label allemand où sont également signés Funky Lowlives, Bobby Hughes Combination, Blulent ou Mo' Horizons. Sauf erreur de ma part, et si l'étiquette a du sens, il s'agit de "trip hop electro downtempo". Un des membres du duo, Peter Heinder (une consonance typiquement germanique) , fait partie du Trio Eletrico avec Ekki Eletrico et Peter Hoppe.

Donc ils semblent bien être allemands mais leur musique ne m'apparaît pas "allemande" sauf à considérer que Scorpions ou Lou Bega font de la musique allemande.

Je suis davantage attiré par l'"electro-indus-gothique" (rammstein, oomph, DAF, laibach, blumfeld, toten hosen ...) et des groupes qui chantent principalement en allemand.

Sinon en electro et pour rester outre-rhin, je te conseille Kraftwerk, Ellen Allien ou Ascii Disko.     

Voilà j'espère que cette réponse répond à ta question.

A plus.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ed_the_Head, je ne connais pas très bien Boozo Bajoo mais ...
> 
> C'est de la musique "allemande" dans la mesure où ils sont signés par Stereo Deluxe, un label allemand où sont également signés Funky Lowlives, Bobby Hughes Combination, Blulent ou Mo' Horizons. Sauf erreur de ma part, et si l'étiquette a du sens, il s'agit de "trip hop electro downtempo". Un des membres du duo, Peter Heinder (une consonance typiquement germanique) , fait partie du Trio Eletrico avec Ekki Eletrico et Peter Hoppe.
> 
> ...


    Que d'infos, merci! Quand je parle de musique allemande,  c'est à propos de la nationalité des membres du groupe. En ce qui me concerne, le style d'une musique n'a pas de nationalité donc...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Octobre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Que d'infos, merci! Quand je parle de musique allemande,  c'est à propos de la nationalité des membres du groupe. En ce qui me concerne, le style d'une musique n'a pas de nationalité donc...



Sur le site de Stereo Deluxe tu retrouves les groupes de ce label mais pas beaucoup d'infos sur les groupes du moins pas sur Bazoo Bajou

Sinon en "électronique" : Thievery Corporation avec l'album Sounds from the Thievery Hi-Fi et le titre "The Foundation"


----------



## rezba (27 Octobre 2004)

hummmm, là, un petit Jaguar de ce bon Rolando, pour faire trembler le plancher du labo ! :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Octobre 2004)

Has been


----------



## rezba (27 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Has been




snobinard....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> hummmm, là, un petit Jaguar de ce bon Rolando, pour faire trembler le plancher du labo ! :rateau:



De l'opéra pour faire trembler le plancher d'un labo ! Avec du metal le labo explose !


----------



## rezba (27 Octobre 2004)

Peu de métal dans les terres. Parfois un cycle AC/DC (les plus vieux), exceptionnellement, et pour rigoler, un tube pompier de Metallica ou, encore mieux, de Guns' & Roses, that's all.

Mais Manu le Malin fait très bien vibrer les architectures modernes !!


----------



## teo (27 Octobre 2004)

Ce matin, plutot varié (Doors, N. Simone, Cure, Mansaseh, Bran Van 3000, Carter, The Young Gods, Dalida, PIL, Jesus Jones), là de suite Junesex et DAF...


----------



## MrStone (27 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je suis davantage attiré par l'"electro-indus-gothique" (rammstein, oomph, DAF, laibach, blumfeld, toten hosen ...) et des groupes qui chantent principalement en allemand.



Euh... T'as pas oublié E.N. ou bien c'est trop soft pour toi ???  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (27 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Peu de métal dans les terres. Parfois un cycle AC/DC (les plus vieux), exceptionnellement, et pour rigoler, un tube pompier de Metallica ou, encore mieux, de Guns' & Roses, that's all.
> 
> Mais Manu le Malin fait très bien vibrer les architectures modernes !!



Tiens, au moins, on a une connaissance en commun 


>> ce midi, c'est concerto pour ventilos, par G4


----------



## guytantakul (27 Octobre 2004)

Ellen Allien, j'aime aussi assez ! 

Thievery corp. mouais, le premier pas trop mal, le truc avec le miroir (2e ?) moins. Bof. trop ascenceur pour mpi 

DAF, quand j'étais petit, j'avais un bage sur mon tuir à tlous (dent cassée, époque oblige )


----------



## guytantakul (27 Octobre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Euh... T'as pas oublié E.N. ou bien c'est trop soft pour toi ???  :love:



C'est Ensturteinde neubauten ? oui ?


----------



## MrStone (27 Octobre 2004)

Presque oui 
Einstürzende Neubauten, pour être exact sur la syntaxe


----------



## rezba (27 Octobre 2004)

Là tout de suite :








Merci, monsieur Michel Amato.


----------



## Bassman (27 Octobre 2004)

Et moi j'suis toujours sur AINA


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Octobre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Euh... T'as pas oublié E.N. ou bien c'est trop soft pour toi ???  :love:



C'est trop soft : En concert, Blixa Bargeld chantant en duo avec Nick Cave "Where the Wild Roses Grow" ferait presque oublier Kylie Minogue 

Le "Strategies against Architectures" n'a effectivement rien de soft 

Dans les ... on peut rajouter Das Ich, Die Krupps & DKAY.com, In Extremo, Therion, Nagorny Karabach, Seichtum, Tanzwut, Deine Lakaien, :Wumpscunt:, ...

Voilure réduite pour s'éviter des "cruautés conjugales" bien inutiles


----------



## IceandFire (27 Octobre 2004)

La mort de john Peel....bad new....65 ans crise cardiaque...au pérou...
les fameuses peel sessions...Bernard Lenoir c'était inspiré de ça....


----------



## guytantakul (27 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Là tout de suite :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ouais, t'as bien fait de te tirer (pas toi, rezba, me faites pas dire c'que j'ai pas dit) !


----------



## rezba (27 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, t'as bien fait de te tirer (pas toi, rezba, me faites pas dire c'que j'ai pas dit) !


 Qu'est-ce qui veut, le breton, y cherche des noises aux dauphinois ?


----------



## yvos (27 Octobre 2004)

euh..  

j'ose pas trop le dire.. 


j'hésite un peu     

Morrissey? 


 




nan, en fait, nan, j'écoute pas Morrissey...

ouf..


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> euh..
> 
> j'ose pas trop le dire..
> 
> ...



Ce n'est pas grave. Tu n'es probablement pas le seul à ne pas écouter Bill Morrissey


----------



## MrStone (27 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est trop soft : En concert, Blixa Bargeld chantant en duo avec Nick Cave "Where the Wild Roses Grow" ferait presque oublier Kylie Minogue
> 
> Le "Strategies against Architectures" n'a effectivement rien de soft



Arf© effectivement si tu mets en parallèle Blixa Bargeld et Kylie Minogue, je m'incline 

Mais c'est vrai que je pensais plus aux volumes Strategien qu'à Tabula rasa, et plutôt à l'époque où ils démolissaient des bagnoles sur scène


----------



## guytantakul (27 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qui veut, le breton, y cherche des noises aux dauphinois ?



C'est quoi un dauphinois ? c'est gratiné ?


----------



## guytantakul (27 Octobre 2004)

Ah ! 
OK, naaan, je pensais juste que c'est bien de sortir de l'ombre. 
Vala, c'est clair ou faut que j'explicite plus avant ?

Edit : mais je comprends qu'on ait pu croire à une agression territoriale (mais c'était tellement loin de ma pensée que... bref)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Octobre 2004)




----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Octobre 2004)

la B.O. d'Eternal Sunshine of a Spotless Mind
Un bon lexomil par la dessus et on frise le bonheur


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> la B.O. d'Eternal Sunshine of a Spotless Mind
> Un bon lexomil par la dessus et on frise le bonheur



Beck chante dans la BO d'Eternal Sunshine of a Spotless Mind ?

Une autre histoire d'amour


----------



## nicogala (29 Octobre 2004)

Nucleogenesis de Vangelis (1975) ... et dire que je découvre ce gars à peine aujourd'hui (la BO de Chris. Colomb ça compte pas) ... c'est exactement ce que je cherchais : pas de paroles, des sons dans tous les sens, des passages lents et aériens enchaînés à des déchaînements psychédéliques...exquis 

Je serais curieux de savoir ce que pourraient en penser des "d'jeuns" d'aujourd'hui gavés de samples et autres boucles ...?


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Beck chante dans la BO d'Eternal Sunshine of a Spotless Mind ?
> 
> Une autre histoire d'amour



oui une reprise des Korgi's "Everybody's got to learn sometimes"

et oui


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Octobre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Nucleogenesis de Vangelis (1975) ... et dire que je découvre ce gars à peine aujourd'hui (la BO de Chris. Colomb ça compte pas) ... c'est exactement ce que je cherchais : pas de paroles, des sons dans tous les sens, des passages lents et aériens enchaînés à des déchaînements psychédéliques...exquis
> 
> Je serais curieux de savoir ce que pourraient en penser des "d'jeuns" d'aujourd'hui gavés de samples et autres boucles ...?



"Chariots de feu" le film + la musique de Vangelis


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Octobre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Nucleogenesis de Vangelis (1975) ... et dire que je découvre ce gars à peine aujourd'hui (la BO de Chris. Colomb ça compte pas) ... c'est exactement ce que je cherchais : pas de paroles, des sons dans tous les sens, des passages lents et aériens enchaînés à des déchaînements psychédéliques...exquis
> 
> Je serais curieux de savoir ce que pourraient en penser des "d'jeuns" d'aujourd'hui gavés de samples et autres boucles ...?


essaye le BO de Blade Runner


----------



## MrStone (29 Octobre 2004)

Tiens, en parlant de Vangelis, c'est lui qui va composer la musique d'Alexander, le prochain film d'Oliver Stone, sortie bientôt 
Il a la forme, papy


----------



## Grug (29 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> la B.O. d'Eternal Sunshine of a Spotless Mind
> Un bon lexomil par la dessus et on frise le bonheur


 le bonheur n'est jamais une solution ! 

ou alors c'est le lexomil je sais jamais


----------



## Grug (29 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> "Chariots de feu" le film + la musique de Vangelis


 Vangelis non plus c'est pas une solution 

(mais qu'est ce qu'il ont ce soir, c'est la fin de la semaine qui les deprime ?   )


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Octobre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, en parlant de Vangelis, c'est lui qui va composer la musique d'Alexander, le prochain film d'Oliver Stone, sortie bientôt
> Il a la forme, papy



Saviez vous que vangelis avait fait partie des Aphrodite's childs avec Demis Roussos? (si c'est vrai)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Saviez vous que vangelis avait fait partie des Aphrodite's childs avec Demis Roussos? (si c'est vrai)



si je ne m'abuse, ils ont un peu le même physique  et le même "barbier"


----------



## teo (29 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> essaye le BO de Blade Runner


J'ai rippé l'intro du DVD et d'autres extraits, dont le générique de fin. Trop bon... 
De Vangelis, j'écoutais L'Apocalypse des Animaux de F. Rossif, quand j'étais gamin, mon père l'avait, je l'ai racheté, j'accroche moins déjà... faudrait revoir le film avec..   

une petite bio ici


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Octobre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rippé l'intro du DVD et d'autres extraits, dont le générique de fin. Trop bon...
> De Vangelis, j'écoutais L'Apocalypse des Animaux de F. Rossif, quand j'étais gamin, mon père l'avait, je l'ai racheté, j'accroche moins déjà... faudrait revoir le film avec..
> 
> une petite bio ici



la même bio de vangelis en français


----------



## Grug (29 Octobre 2004)

:affraid:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:



tu vois tout va bien


----------



## Dedalus (29 Octobre 2004)

Steve Reich Differents Trains, que je viens juste de trouver dans un music store ukrainien, et que j'avais entendu en concert à la Cité de la Musique avec l'ensemble intercontemporain (dirigé par David Robertson)
J'aime bien l'école minimaliste quand on doit en même temps travailler, ça ne nuit pas trop à la concentration. Einstein on the Beach convient bien aussi   
Sinon pour lire les news ou mon courrier, j'écoute en ce moment Lotte Lenya


----------



## nicogala (29 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> essaye le BO de Blade Runner


 Ah je croyais que c'était pulstar car cet air ne m'était pas du tout inconnu... ça a pas servi pour un film ou un générique d'émission tv ou radio ?


----------



## Grug (29 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> tu vois tout va bien


 :affraid: pas Vangelis sur un Kusturica quand même ?  :affraid:


----------



## teo (29 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> la même bio de vangelis en français


J'ai pas fait gaffe, désolé, c'est vrai qu'on lit pas forcément tous volontiers l'anglais.


Mes voisins apprécient en ce moment Wally Lopez session/Ibiza 2003
C'est pas très pointu mais ça passe bien là, je vais aller me faire un chti martini gin pour faire passer


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: pas Vangelis sur un Kusturica quand même ?  :affraid:



c'est la musique du film que j'écoute : sans vangelis donc


----------



## Stargazer (29 Octobre 2004)

Reprise de "everybody's got to learn sometime" par Beck !


----------



## guytantakul (29 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Saviez vous que vangelis avait fait partie des Aphrodite's childs avec Demis Roussos? (si c'est vrai)



Bien sur.. Tout le monde sait ça 

(ma môman est une vieille fan de vangelis - et pourtant je suis plus tout jeunot )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur.. Tout le monde sait ça
> 
> (ma môman est une vieille fan de vangelis - et pourtant je suis plus tout jeunot )



On sait même que Loukas Sideras était le troisième larron


----------



## mado (30 Octobre 2004)

Pas les miennes bien sûr!

 Non, celles de Bashung.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Octobre 2004)

En écoute partielle sur  ce site 

"Sex Dwarf" reprise de Softcell et "Fucking on the Dancefloor"


----------



## Luc G (30 Octobre 2004)

jean-Luc Capozzo et Claude Tchamitchian : le soufflé aux éclisses (éditions  la nuit transfigurée )

Je les ai vus hier en concert et je m'en refais une petite tranche.

Bon, c'est pas vraiment du rock mais si vous voulez essayer autre chose   

Malheureusement, le disque est sorti hier et n'est donc pas encore à la fnac ou sur amazon (y sera-t-il d'ailleurs ?). Mais si vous voulez vous ouvrir les oreilles, essayez de trouver un endroit où vous pouvez l'écouter.


----------



## mado (30 Octobre 2004)

Nancy.

 Bang Bang...

_ I was five and he was six
 We rode on horses made of sticks
 He wore black and I wore white
 He would always win the fight_​ _Bang bang, he shot me down
 Bang bang, I hit the ground
 Bang bang, that awful sound
 Bang bang, my baby shot me down_

_Seasons came and changed the time
 When I grew up, I called him mine
 He would always laugh and say
 "Remember when we used to play?"_

_"Bang bang, I shot you down"
 "Bang bang, you hit the ground"
 "Bang bang, that awful sound"
 "Bang bang, I used to shoot you down"_

_Music played and people sang
 Just for me the church bells rang_

_Now he's gone, I don't know why
 And till this day, sometimes I cry
 He didn't even say "goodbye"
 He didn't take the time to lie_

_Bang bang, he shot me down
 Bang bang, I hit the ground
 Bang bang, that awful sound
 Bang bang, my baby shot me down_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Nancy.
> 
> Bang Bang...
> 
> ...


 
 

Pas très loin sur le même cercle de plastique

Ay yo,
I wanna dedicate this song right here to Oren Ishii
Half Chinese, half Japanisie, half American, and yo
Oh what a species

A figure of perfection

She got the sinister cat eyes
And little freckles on her complexion
Chief of the Yakusa
But she's wicked like Medusa
And she got Crazy 88 killers
That'd slice right through ya
Quick to chop a head off
Then wipe the blood off

A long-range sniper shot she busts
Never let a dud off
You got a minute to pray
And a second to die
You could see the image of the devil reflectin inside her eye

But since she was a little girl, yo
She never would cry
She seen so much tragedy
Let me explain to you why

She grew up on a military base
Where she had to face
The brutality of her mother and her father being erased
The blood dried from her teardrops on her cheek
You seen the smear spots
She sat, only watched
As the shogun sliced through her dear pops
Through his thick skull
Ya she's vicious, like a pit bull
And when it comes to hatred and revenge
She got a shit full

Revenge is the fire that burns inside your soul

Ay yo, she been bustin up knee caps son
Since the age of 11
But fuckin her enemy to death
That was her favorite weapon
And in death you paid in hell
Boy it can't be paid in heaven
You better get down on your knees son
And start prayin to the reverend
Bon Appetite
Boy revenge is so sweet
Especially when it's served on a cold dish

But she has no wish
But to cut yo day short
Like the winter solstice
And the chance to receive a slight bit of mercy from her was hopeless

Oren Ishii
Half Chinese, half Japanisie, half American
Oh, what a species


----------



## mado (30 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Là tout de suite :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   C'est Vraiment bien. *
   Vraiment Très bien.


 Ps : et encore, y'avait pas l'entrée en scène remarquable de Mademoiselle Miss Kittin.

   :love:
*


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Votre passion pour la musique m'impressionne, votre érudition éclairée et vos curiosités croisées m'intimident.
> 
> 
> _Je n'y connais pas grand'chose de plus que ce que j'aime au hasard, ma vie s'est construite sur le visuel et très peu sur le son._
> ...



Salut Roberto, disons que nous sommes des adeptes de Nietszche poour lequel "sans la musique la vie serait une erreur" ou de Cioran pour lequel "la musique est le refuge des âmes ulcérées par le bonheur". Dans mon cas j'associe le silence à la mort

Pour toi friand de smiley  je te conseille l'album maudit "Smiley Smile" des Beach Boys


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>



Dans des siècles le Champollion des smiley décrypteras tous tes messages et découvriras un sens caché à toute cette poésie      

Je m'essaye à te copier

     

Euh si tu comprends fais moi signe je ne suis pas sûr  de tout comprendre moi même   :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Octobre 2004)

you hold the candle
i once bled
you shine your light
when you forgive
i cry
you run your fingers through my hair
and tell me it's worthwhile
it's all worthwhile

even when i hate myself
even when i feel your pain when you cry
even when my heart is cold
you assure me it's worthwhile
it's all worthwhile

you see, see what can't be seen
you repair the damage done to me

APB, "Unicorn"


----------



## Talchan (31 Octobre 2004)

j'écoute ça http://www.singsing.org


----------



## mado (31 Octobre 2004)

Talchan a dit:
			
		

> j'écoute ça http://www.singsing.org


 Bravo!!!

 mais tu aurais même pu mettre le lien sous "ça"...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bravo!!!
> 
> mais tu aurais même pu mettre le lien sous "ça"...



et proposer une traduction car no comprendo "IMPORTANTE:Queste pagine sono dedicate AI SOCI ISCRITTI del Circolo Sing Sing, i Visitatori occasionali sono comunque BENVENUTI, vuoi ancora entrare?......richiede alcuni minuti pero'  ..!!!"


----------



## rezba (31 Octobre 2004)

Quels taquins, ces bretons !

Sing Sing peut s'écouter directement, par là.

Mes respects dominicaux, Talchan.


----------



## mado (31 Octobre 2004)

Une bonne heure pour émerger, non?

 Un peu de Chemical Brothers.


----------



## I POD Mini (31 Octobre 2004)

Salut tout le monde,

Sans aucunes hésitations je vais vous dire que moi je suis vraiment branché variété francaise...
J aime quasi tout ce qui est variété francaise et on parle de musique (ce qui exclu star ac pop star arielle domballe carla bruni et toute la clique ... )De toute facon pour etre franc avec vous et sans vous mentir personne n'arivera jamais à la cheville de Monsieur Renaud seul goldman arrive à peu près a faire des choses de vraiement bonnes mais actuellement peu de chanteur sont vraiement talentueux... Peut etre que delerm et bénabar peuvent faire carrière car ils font des choses pas mal aussi moi ca me plait mais est ce que ca va durer.... Bon sinon je deteste la techno ca me file de l'urticaire mais bon chacun ses gouts il n y a qu une chose qu on se doit de tous aimer c'est APPLE et pis c tout...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Octobre 2004)

I POD Mini a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde,
> 
> Sans aucunes hésitations je vais vous dire que moi je suis vraiment branché variété francaise...
> J aime quasi tout ce qui est variété francaise et on parle de musique (ce qui exclu star ac pop star arielle domballe carla bruni et toute la clique ... )De toute facon pour etre franc avec vous et sans vous mentir personne n'arivera jamais à la cheville de Monsieur Renaud seul goldman arrive à peu près a faire des choses de vraiement bonnes mais actuellement peu de chanteur sont vraiement talentueux... Peut etre que delerm et bénabar peuvent faire carrière car ils font des choses pas mal aussi moi ca me plait mais est ce que ca va durer.... Bon sinon je deteste la techno ca me file de l'urticaire mais bon chacun ses gouts il n y a qu une chose qu on se doit de tous aimer c'est APPLE et pis c tout...



Salut

Si tu aimes le style "Delerm" essaye d'écouter Jean Bart un chanteur suisse qui a commencé sa carrière il y a une dizaine d'année et Miossec.

En cliquant sur le lien, tu peux télécharger gratuitement des morceaux de Jean Bart au format MP3.

Il y a techno et techno


----------



## teo (31 Octobre 2004)

Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan - A Master Supreme.
Pourquoi n'ai-je pas eu la chance de le voir au moins une fois dans ma vie en concert? Grand regret avec M. S. Gainsbourg et M. M. Davis.


----------



## macmarco (31 Octobre 2004)

Là, j'écoute Dr Feelgood - "Down by the jetty". :love:


----------



## shtroumfignou (31 Octobre 2004)

Depuis qq temps je tranforme mon appart en dance floor avec radioABF


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'écoute Dr Feelgood - "Down by the jetty". :love:



Tiens en voilà un qui serait normal ?


----------



## supermoquette (31 Octobre 2004)

shtroumfignou a dit:
			
		

> Depuis qq temps je tranforme mon appart en dance floor avec radioABF


Mon dieu ! ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas entendu une soupe pareille !  :affraid:


----------



## squarepusher (1 Novembre 2004)

Herbie Hancock - Future Shock et bonne nuit ...


----------



## teo (1 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Si tu aimes le style "Delerm" essaye d'écouter Jean Bart un chanteur suisse qui a commencé sa carrière il y a une dizaine d'année et Miossec.
> En cliquant sur le lien, tu peux télécharger gratuitement des morceaux de Jean Bart au format MP3.



Entièrement d'accord Pitchfork [et merci, à charge de retour dans ta boule...]
A écouter, Jean Bart dans sa cave... un petit peu hype à l'épqoue, je sais pas ce que ce qu'il fait maintenant, certains trucs chiants, d'autres des perles...
Comme Delerm.
"Affaire classée avec fracas et pertes, j'en ai trop vu, des murs et des pas vertes" et il en fait d'autres...



			
				Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Il y a techno et techno


Re-entièrement d'accord et il y a danse et dance... je vais pas me battre, j'ai arrêté en 88 quand mes "potes" me disaient que la house c'était nul, malsain et périssable (NRJ censurait aussi, c'était pas clean). Je passe pas 7h à danser sur Goldman ou Souchon... c'est juste autre chose.

Sinon là maintenant, je suis pété au Chardonney et à la Zub' après une longue soirée et pour mes derniers posts, j'écoute un mix de DJ Morales de 2002 avec un Shiny Disco Ball de Who Da Funk, très d'actualité sur macge, presqu'un hymne officiel, à mon avis, à écouter très fort, torse poil en sueur, avec tout vos préféré-es du moment autour qui se bougent pour vous exciter... )
On est d'accord, là je suis seul devant mon écran, ça le fait moins... mes voisins apprécient.

PS: surveillez la prochaine otra-otra en novembre et si vous y allez, envoyez-moi un mp, on ira ensemble, la dernière avec Garnier au Trabendo était terrible, un baume de jouvence en tube pour 11¤  et à peine 2 gin-tonic pour faire la nuit (si c'est possible et c'est même excellent).

 < à la base, le smiley c'était assez marqué, on te regardait bizarre. Marrant, j'en ai jamais pris en plus de ces trucs


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Novembre 2004)

tous les choix sont bons, paraît-il. certains plus faciles que d'autres à porter

sur le site Nick Cave online 4 chansons en MP3 à télécharger : live à Piazza del Plebiscito, Ancona en 2002


----------



## teo (1 Novembre 2004)

j'écoute une webradio www.electrOne.net découverte par hasard... y'a un peu de tout, ça rafraichit !


----------



## squarepusher (1 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'écoute une webradio www.electrOne.net découverte par hasard... y'a un peu de tout, ça rafraichit !


 je connais aussi cette web radio ! Les performances de dj Ka y sont vraiment  :rateau: !
Mais autrement il passe de la musique sympa et le chat est rigolo les grands jours


----------



## squarepusher (1 Novembre 2004)

Enfin là le chat a l'air d'être down  suite à une boulette de leur hébergeur 
Et un coupp de boule pour les hébergeurs! un !
http://www.dasoundbox.fr.st/


----------



## squarepusher (1 Novembre 2004)

Drexciya - Neptune's Lair sur Trésor :love:


----------



## KARL40 (2 Novembre 2004)

Un p'tit FUGAZI "live" avant d'aller au lit .....

Ah .. le SITE  pour ceux qui ...;


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Novembre 2004)

En attendant demain, la sortie du nouveau album de Trisomie 21 (T21) 







En écoute, les 3 morceaux déjà diffusés "No Search For Us", "Midnight Of My Life" & "The Sweet Running Over" et le reste de leur production


----------



## piro (2 Novembre 2004)

ce matin "Cobra Style" - Teddybears

un peu repetitif a la longue mais ca reveille un peu pour les matins brumeux

sinon depuis ce week end un ami m as fait decrouvrir ca 






c est tres kitch et affligeant a souhait mais je n arrive plus a m oter l air de le tête 
est-ce quelqu'un peu m achever svp


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Novembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Un p'tit FUGAZI "live" avant d'aller au lit .....
> 
> Ah .. le SITE  pour ceux qui ...;


 Très bien! J'adore. Mais là j'ai besoin de calme pour bosser alors c'est les Petites Bourettes et Jethro Tull.


----------



## piro (2 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> ce matin "Cobra Style" - Teddybears
> 
> un peu repetitif a la longue mais ca reveille un peu pour les matins brumeux
> 
> ...



mon image ne passe pas 
voila la pochette de cette musique lobotomisante a souhait que je n arrive pas a m oter de la tête


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> mon image ne passe pas
> voila la pochette de cette musique lobotomisante a souhait que je n arrive pas a m oter de la tête



la pochette c'est déjà quelque chose


----------



## piro (2 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> la pochette c'est déjà quelque chose



c est rien par rapport au clip 







Clip


----------



## teo (2 Novembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Un p'tit FUGAZI "live" avant d'aller au lit .....
> 
> Ah .. le SITE  pour ceux qui ...;



Ca c'est un coup de boule direct*. A quand un concert par ici ?  


* demain soir à la réouverture des tirs !


----------



## teo (2 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> voila la pochette de cette musique lobotomisante a souhait que je n arrive pas a m oter de la tête


La dernière que j'ai en tête j'ose presque pas vous en parler elle est terrible... "It's a small world" la musique de l'attraction du même nom à DisneyWorld Paris (et ailleurs sans doute). Il y a 3 semaines, journée là-bas avec 3 bambins, leurs parents et votre serviteur, impossible de chanter autre chose, une horreur... à écouter ! Insuportable de mièvrerie mais très bien calibré pour ne pas ressortir trop vite de la tête


----------



## piro (2 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> impossible de chanter autre chose, une horreur... à écouter ! Insuportable de mièvrerie mais très bien calibré pour ne pas ressortir trop vite de la tête



j ai la solution ne t inquiete pas 





apres disneyland vive le trepan


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> c est rien par rapport au clip
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu es sûr que ce sont des amis ?


----------



## piro (2 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> tu es sûr que ce sont des amis ?


franchement le chauve et le moustachu aux cheveux longs sont vraiment effrayants


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> franchement le chauve et le moustachu aux cheveux longs sont vraiment effrayants



C'est de la bonne chanson allemande   

Tu as une idée de l'époque ?


----------



## FANREM (2 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est de la bonne chanson allemande


T'es sur de ton coup ?
La pochette, elle est tellement ringarde que j'ai pas pu résister à essayer

Résultat : je suis en train de dégueuler dans les chiottes  sans etre bourré
Effet garanti


----------



## Dedalus (3 Novembre 2004)

En ce moment c'est Manolo Caracol (un peu en sourdine quand même, car le canto ça ne supporte ni casque ni oreillettes - déjà que ce n'est pas terrible enregistré)


----------



## teo (3 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est de la bonne chanson allemande
> 
> Tu as une idée de l'époque ?


Je dirais... 1979 ! Mais j'ai fait une google-recherche !
A part ça j'ai trouvé un critique qui a beaucoup apprécié (sur amazon, sur la page du disque, si si ça doit se vendre)
________
"13 octobre 2004 Commentaire de : achouch65 de Paris, Courbevoie France
un merveilleucd audio des annees 80, musique des annees 80, l'epoque du vrai Disco ainsi que la joie dans la musique !et non pas le techno et l'epoque des machines dont on comprend rien a part le son des boomer et la machine "
_________
Ah ben y'en faut de tout pour en faire un joli monde qu'il est beau !

Faudra que je le propose pour le Boulevard des Hits à L'Usine, Genève (pourvu que ça se fasse !), en début d'année prochaine... ça plaira surement à BanBan et CriCri; le pire c'est qu'on aura aussi droit à "It's a small world" après notre virée dans le parc du souriceau... Trépan bienvenu (merci piro  )


----------



## teo (3 Novembre 2004)

Juste avant d'aller me coucher:
Indestructible Arabian Beats / Amira Saqati



			
				Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est de la bonne chanson allemande
> Tu as une idée de l'époque ?



Je dirais... 1979 ! Mais j'ai fait une google-recherche !
A part ça j'ai trouvé un critique qui a beaucoup apprécié (sur amazon, sur la page du disque, si si ça doit se vendre)
________
"13 octobre 2004 Commentaire de : achouch65 de Paris, Courbevoie France
un merveilleucd audio des annees 80, musique des annees 80, l'epoque du vrai Disco ainsi que la joie dans la musique !et non pas le techno et l'epoque des machines dont on comprend rien a part le son des boomer et la machine "
_________

Ah ben y'en faut de tout pour en faire un joli monde qu'il est beau !

Faudra que je le propose pour le Boulevard des Hits à L'Usine, Genève (pourvu que ça se fasse !), en début d'année prochaine... ça plaira surement à BanBan et CriCri; le pire c'est qu'on aura aussi droit à "It's a small world" après notre virée dans le parc du souriceau... Trépan bienvenu (merci piro  )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

Piro, Teo & Fanrem

Mes amis du Kitsch,

Sur la bonne musique allemande,

1. J'étais en option moufle hier il fallait lire de la Bonn musique allemande   

2. Par bonne musqiue allemande, j'entends qu'en langue allemande soit on a de l'electro-gohtique-indus (genre en ce moment RAMMSTEIN) soit des groupes du style Dschinghis Khan qui sont l'équivalent des chanteurs français qui passent chez Sevran.

3. Sur Dschinghis Khan, ils ont fait l'eurovision en 1979, et en le scéoutant j'aio pensé à Nana Mouskouri et à Mireille Mathieu chantant en allemand. Niveau costume ils me font penser à ABBA.

4. Mes restes en allemand m'ont permis de vous abonner à la liste de diffusion de Dschinghis Khan     . Vous recevrez bientôt de leurs nouvelles. Leur site est malheureusement en allemand mais il vaut le détour : Dschinghis kahn. Il y a dans les galeries des photos énormes.

Bonjour chez vous.


----------



## teo (3 Novembre 2004)

Va falloir que je prenne ma Dramamine à l'arrivée de chaque courrier venant de leur part  En général ça marche bien pour le mal de c½ur en bateau ou en voiture !
Côté musique ce matin, pour l'instant: silence, ça fait du bien de temps en temps


----------



## yvos (3 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Piro, Teo & Fanrem
> 
> Mes amis du Kitsch,
> 
> ...




et moi alors, pas le droit d'être abonné??  :mouais:    

ce matin, popod m'a fait un flashback vers Mudhoney, every good boy deserves fudge..c'est bien gras et bien rythmé, parfait pour bouger la tête dans le RER


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> et moi alors, pas le droit d'être abonné??  :mouais:
> 
> ce matin, popod m'a fait un flashback vers Mudhoney, every good boy deserves fudge..c'est bien gras et bien rythmé, parfait pour bouger la tête dans le RER



Natürlich.

Le pack comprend l'envoi de photos dédicacées comme celles-ci 







Tu veux toujours t'abonner ?


----------



## piro (3 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Natürlich.
> 
> Le pack comprend l'envoi de photos dédicacées comme celles-ci
> 
> ...



mr spock fait parti du groupe ?


----------



## Grug (3 Novembre 2004)

la marseillaise, version hot club de france


----------



## rezba (3 Novembre 2004)

Là tout de suite, Gonzales, Presidential Suite. Aucune idée de pourquoi ni comment ça m'est venu...










Hillary, je t'aime !!!!! :love: :love:


----------



## KARL40 (3 Novembre 2004)

Un p'tit CLASH : I'm so bored with the USA" ...

Allez savoir pourquoi .........


----------



## rezba (3 Novembre 2004)

Tiens, la playlist vient de changer.

Bowie, "I'm afraid of americans".

Qui m'a concoté cette playlist ? :hein:


----------



## yoav (3 Novembre 2004)

De la musique indienne... 

http://www.radiomasala.net/


----------



## Dedalus (3 Novembre 2004)

ce soir pitecanthropus erectus et ah um... humeur mingus, je pense aux esclaves, va savoir pourquoi


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Hillary, je t'aime !!!!! :love: :love:



On va tous bien l'aimer, le seul truc c'est que ce ne sera pas seulement neuf semaines et demi, le temps de battre la campagne, enfin j'espère


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Novembre 2004)




----------



## squarepusher (3 Novembre 2004)

Swayzak- Snowbaording In Argentina


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Swayzak- Snowbaording In Argentina



Loops in the Bergerie


----------



## squarepusher (3 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Loops in the Bergerie


 On m'en a dit du bien mais j'ai toujours pas pu écouter   

En tout cas maintenant c'est Metro Area - Metro Area


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

En ce moment


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2004)

Democracy

Democracy, policy, state burocracy
Anrachy, poverty, state of mind obligatory

I believe in myself
I deserve what I get

Democracy, people free supposedly
Sacrifice, religious statement device

You tell me what I want to know
Sure will get me more alone
You show me I wanna use
Call it the democracy

Ceremony, get your human membership

I believe in myself
I deserve what I get

Domination paint with blood your salvation







Terror


Day After Day Innocent People Are Being Deported,
Interrogated And Tortured- Put Through The Third Degree

Fundamentalist Forces Are Undermining The Integrity
Of Liberal And Democratic Political Structures

Radical Anarchists, Fascists And Terrorists Are Responsable
For The Violence

Our Socities Are Saturated With Bloodlust,
Sensationalism And Violence As A Result Of Alienation From Oneself's Reality

How Much Longer Do We Tolerate Mass Murder

Hand-Cuffs And Shackles Won't Frighten Us
Neither Cattle-Prod Nor Electrical-Whip Will Silence Us
We Shall Use All Peaceful Means To Overcome Tyranny

Persist And March On
They Can't Use Our Shame Against Us

Regardless Of Race, Social Status Or Gender
We're All Affected

I Tried To Keep My Faith Alive
I'm Close Enough To Trip The Wire
I Cannot Keep My Hate Inside
I'm Gonna Set Myself On Fire
I Get Closer Beat By Beat
To Get The Thing I Really Need
I'm Fucking Terrified
Will You Be Ever Satisfied


----------



## molgow (4 Novembre 2004)

​ 
  Hier soir, j'ai écouté ça en concert. C'était vraiment très sympa.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> ​
> Hier soir, j'ai écouté ça en concert. C'était vraiment très sympa.



C'est bon  

Ils chantent en néerlandais ?


----------



## IceandFire (4 Novembre 2004)

Là c'est un live in New York de Lloyd Cole le magnifique !!!  et après ce sera : Trilok Gurtu...
Que je verrais en concert demain...et dans mon viseur...


----------



## molgow (4 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ils chantent en néerlandais ?



Celle-ci est en anglais je crois (pas facile de comprendre ), sinon ils font aussi des chansons en néerlandais. Peut-être aussi en allemand ? à vrai dire je sais pas trop..

Le groupe:



Leur logo:



PS: je n'ai pas non plus réussi à savoir comment prononcer le nom du groupe


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Celle-ci est en anglais je crois (pas facile de comprendre ), sinon ils font aussi des chansons en néerlandais. Peut-être aussi en allemand ? à vrai dire je sais pas trop..
> 
> Le groupe:
> 
> ...



Je suis allé sur leur site les paroles de la chanson à la fois du néerlandais, de l'anglais, de l'allemand, du français, de l'italien et de l'espagnol

"Euronoise"

In ieder land, in elke stad, de scene die groeit actief
Als je ziek bent van de disco, dan is hier 't alternatief
Hard, wij gaan hard, dit komt rechtstreeks uit het hart
Het vuurt dat brandt, de motor draait, ja de race die is gestart
(Archi)
Hier geht's um Ideale, um leidenschaft und Wut
Was wir fühlen ist grenzenlos aber Ami-punk ist auch ganz gut
(Olly)
Se sei stanco di barriere, puoi contare su di noi
Se vuoi vivere una scena, per convincerti che puoi

Euronoise is all we wanna play
Spread it out from Spain to Greece up to the UK!
Euronoise is all we wanna play
Save the bullshit for tomorrow, unite tonight, we say

Ik brul, ik roep, ik schreeuw, de longen uit m'n lijf
Ik spring, ik dans, ik feest, ga als een kogel richting schijf
(Pierre)
C'est le même message, message d'humanité
Sans chichis sans filet, sans domages ni intérêsts
(Ingo)
Wir brauchen keine Grenzen, komm, reiss die Mauern ein
Wir brauchen deinen Mittelfinger, es geht nicht allein!
(NWO)
En el Este, en el Oeste, Al Norte y al Sur
Toda Europa está cantando, sólo faltas tú

Euronoise is all we wanna play
Spread it out from Spain to Greece up to the UK!
Euronoise is all we wanna play
Save the bullshit for tomorrow, unite tonight, we say

Euronoise is all we wanna play
Spread it out from Spain to Greece up to the UK!
Euronoise is all we wanna play
Save the bullshit for tomorrow, unite tonight, we say
Euronoise is all we wanna play
We speak a different language but our spirit is the same
Euronoise is all we wanna play
Spread it out from Spain to Greece up to the UK!


----------



## mado (4 Novembre 2004)

Un peu de Live sur Canal.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2004)

Cette reprise fabuleuse de Nirvana


----------



## squarepusher (4 Novembre 2004)

Super Discount :love:


----------



## KARL40 (4 Novembre 2004)

Le meilleur album des RAMONES (pour moi   ) 






 :rateau: gabba gabba hey  :rateau:


----------



## jeanba3000 (5 Novembre 2004)

Rien ne vaut The Residents
graphisme au top et 14e degré assuré !


----------



## poildep (5 Novembre 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne vaut The Residents
> graphisme au top et 14e degré assuré !


    et pourtant I believe in Beatles   :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Novembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ... et après ce sera : Trilok Gurtu...
> Que je verrais en concert demain...et dans mon viseur...



  :love:  :love:  je me passe en boucle "African Fantasy" depuis quelques jours  

Sinon là j'écoute Poildep... à Spa (en boucle également)    :love:


----------



## piro (5 Novembre 2004)

ce matin dans le metro j ecoutais 
Our lady peace "superman's dead"
System of a down "war ?"
Nick cave & the bad caves "Red right hand"


----------



## Dedalus (5 Novembre 2004)

En souvenir d'un grand concert en septembre dernier au New Morning (c'est un album non pas génial mais assez stimulant quand même)


----------



## IceandFire (5 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Super Discount :love:


devines ce que balance sur ma chaine mon ipod ....?   
vivement le prochain d'etienne de crecy 
comme quoi on peut aimer le rock pop british et le bon éléctro


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Novembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> comme quoi on peut aimer le rock pop british et le bon éléctro



et le gothique, l'industriel, ...


----------



## IceandFire (5 Novembre 2004)

PS : il reste de la place sur notre forum musical    nous sommes ouvert jours et nuits 
il reste des emplois de modos aussi


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Novembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> PS : il reste de la place sur notre forum musical    nous sommes ouvert jours et nuits
> il reste des emplois de modos aussi



Il faut passer un "blind test" pour être coopté ?


----------



## squarepusher (5 Novembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> devines ce que balance sur ma chaine mon ipod ....?
> vivement le prochain d'etienne de crecy
> comme quoi on peut aimer le rock pop british et le bon éléctro



Si je ne me trompe pas le deuxième volet de super discount vient de sortir










Un morceau que j'adore la dessus : Overnet :love:, le reste je n'ai pas encore pu écouter


----------



## teo (5 Novembre 2004)

Il est dispo sepuis un moment, j'en ai vue des piles à la Fnac...   
J'ai entendu des bonnes et mauvaises critiques...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Gianmaria Testa: Altre Latitudini et maintenant Gianna Nannini: Bomboloni  :love: 'ci à toiBodo  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Il est dispo sepuis un moment, j'en ai vue des piles à la Fnac...
> J'ai entendu des bonnes et mauvaises critiques...




Le prix est pas "super discount", n'est ce pas ?

Pourtant dans "My Electro is Rich", il nous annonçait un "prix choc"     

Les titres "Prix choc", "Am I wrong" et "Missing" sur la compilation "My Electro is Rich" sont-ils représentatifs de sa production musicale ?


----------



## yvos (6 Novembre 2004)

argh, je viens de me faire "Maybe not", de Cat Power, sur You are free...

fantastique


----------



## macmarco (6 Novembre 2004)

Dr Feelgood - Classic - Hunting Shooting Fishing.(vinyl)

 I'm hunting, shooting, fishing
 Ahead of the pack
 I keep an eye over my shoulder
 But I never look back !

 :love:

 P... que c'est bon !


----------



## teo (6 Novembre 2004)

Mon cousin m'a passé un enregistrement d'un concert de mon oncle que j'ai vu ce printemps
Quatuor Via Nova
"Les sept dernières paroles du Christ" de Joseph Haydn
Concert à l'église Saint Roch (mars 2004)

Mon oncle est vraiment "épatant", comme dirait une amie de la famille. Je confirme !
Si vous trouvez la version vinyl chez Erato, sautez dessus...  en attendant que ça ressorte convenablement en CD...

(Edit:Via Nova en ligne et sa radio )


----------



## macmarco (6 Novembre 2004)

Toujours Dr Feelgood - Down By The Jetty - Roxette.

 :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Novembre 2004)

Felix da housecat featuring Miss Kittin : "Silver screen shower scene" :love:


----------



## squarepusher (6 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Felix da housecat featuring Miss Kittin : "Silver screen shower scene" :love:


je suis fan :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Felix da housecat featuring Miss Kittin : "Silver screen shower scene" :love:



merde en baton.


----------



## yvos (6 Novembre 2004)

DJ Shadow, Preemtive Strike (oui oui, Sonny, c'est de la merde en baton  :rateau: )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (6 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Felix da housecat featuring Miss Kittin : "Silver screen shower scene" :love:



et cela


----------



## macmarco (6 Novembre 2004)

Dr Feelgood - Primo - No Time.

 :love:


----------



## poildep (6 Novembre 2004)

Janis Joplin. Me and Bobby MC Gee (non, pas macgé, Mc Gee )


----------



## poildep (6 Novembre 2004)

et maintenant Led Zeppelin. The Song remains the same. :love:


----------



## monoeil (6 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et maintenant Led Zeppelin. The Song remains the same. :love:




Au poil ce gros ballon 

Moi j'ai mis le dernier Birelli Lagrenne, moins bien que le précédent mais quand m'aime.


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> merde en baton.


 DT© :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Novembre 2004)

Sinon là c'est Chicks on Speed avec Fashion :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Novembre 2004)

kill your television 
steal the satellites 
download all the codes 
catch the public eye

shout your manifesto 
bring your megaphone 
stay below the radar 
join the underground

I want to car, skid and crash into the brave new world 
I want to ride

we want revolution 
constant evolution 
start your engines blow your fuses 
burn the bridges for the future 
this is our solution

time for retribution 
bring your target down 
beat the jungle drums 
flaunt your decadence

Underground Resistance 
keeps you entertained 
feed your hungry mind 
shape the things to come

I want to car, skid and crash into the brave new world?

we want revolution


----------



## Dedalus (7 Novembre 2004)

comem je le connais presque par c½ur, ça me gêne pas trop pour bosser


----------



## ninizaza (7 Novembre 2004)

Très bien surtout la piste 2 Fastrack.
A écouter aussi le dernier The Hacker ancien comparse de Miss Kittin et pour ceux qui aime l'électro berlinoise, le dernier opus du label d'Ellen Allien B-Pitch Control album Krazee par Sylvie Marks & Hall 9000. A découvrir...


----------



## IceandFire (7 Novembre 2004)

Billy Budd ???? comme sur Vauxhall and I de Morrissey !!!!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Novembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Billy Budd ???? comme sur Vauxhall and I de Morrissey !!!!!



Monsieur,

Votre passion pour Morissey ne saurait vous faire oublier que cet artiste puise ses inspirations dans diverses sources.

En l'espèce, _Billy Budd, matelot_ est un livre d'Herman Melville.

Je vous prie, Monsieur, d'accepter l'expression de mes sentiments les plus chaleureux.


----------



## Dedalus (7 Novembre 2004)

En l'espèce a dit:
			
		

> Billy Budd, matelot[/I] est un livre d'Herman Melville.
> 
> Je vous prie, Monsieur, d'accepter l'expression de mes sentiments les plus chaleureux.


et accessoirement un opéra de Benjamin Britten

- deux victimes (ou trois) du puritanisme de chaque côté de l'océan


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2004)

Pretty Vacant des Sex Pistols .


----------



## IceandFire (7 Novembre 2004)

je sais tout ça et bien plus, tu t'en doutes Picht


----------



## mado (7 Novembre 2004)

Otis Redding ! !
Grâce à un ami..


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Novembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> je sais tout ça et bien plus, tu t'en doutes Picht



C'est qui ce PICHT ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Novembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> je sais tout ça et bien plus, tu t'en doutes Picht



Si tu connais les 7 bons numéros du prochain tirage de la loterie nationale, je suis intéressé


----------



## Dedalus (7 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Otis Redding ! !
> Grâce à un ami..




Brian Ferry a appelé son fils Otis   
Malheureusement la bonne influence ne semble pas s'être exercée, puisque ledit fiston est maintenant le chef du gang britannique des chasseurs, ceux qui ont fait une entrée en force à la chambre des communes et qui menacent maintenant de faire du tir aux pigeons parmi les ministres (remarquez ça en serait pas une si mauvaise idées s'ils commençaient tout en haut et pour défendre d'autres causes )


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2004)

"2 face" Asian Dub foundation


----------



## squarepusher (7 Novembre 2004)

TTC - Batards sensibles


----------



## macarel (7 Novembre 2004)

Chunga's Revenge, Gotan Project  
ça viens de changer: Natural High, Kevin Yost


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Novembre 2004)

Popa Chubby : double live at FIP  :love:  :love:


----------



## macarel (7 Novembre 2004)

my singing soul: Soul memento


----------



## IceandFire (8 Novembre 2004)

bertrand Louis un ptit Français qui monte...   
http://www.bertrandlouis.net


----------



## teo (8 Novembre 2004)

en ce moment
Jay Jay Johanson (I want some fun (Funkstorung Remiks) - !K7150 vol.2 
Ce matin:
US3 (Tukka Yoots Riddim) - Hand on the torch
James Brown (Please Please Please)  - The very best...
Doris Day (Che sera, sera) - Greatest
Carlo Gesualdo & The Hilliard Ensemble (Feria V) - Tenebrae
Philip Glass (Choosing life) - BO The Hours


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Novembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> bertrand Louis un ptit Français qui monte...
> http://www.bertrandlouis.net


----------



## IceandFire (8 Novembre 2004)

c'est quoi le rapport ??? :/


----------



## teo (8 Novembre 2004)

Ugress "Cowboy desperado"
leur site 
Je crois pas qu'ils aient d'album, mais pleins de mp3 à downloader gratos

c'est des norvégiens je crois, découvert sur Boombasticradio


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Novembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le rapport ??? :/



ce sont deux chanteurs et ils sont sur la pochette de leur album


----------



## teo (8 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> ce sont deux chanteurs et ils sont sur la pochette de leur album



C'est déjà un bon départ


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ugress "Cowboy desperado"
> leur site
> Je crois pas qu'ils aient d'album, mais pleins de mp3 à downloader gratos
> 
> c'est des norvégiens je crois, découvert sur Boombasticradio



C'est super. Merci Teo     

Dans le genre "ils viennent du froid mais ce ne sont pas des scandinaves et donc pas du tout des islandais" (IceandFire, là le rapport est évident )  il y a comme leur nom ne l'indique pas les finlandais de magyar posse, une espèce de rencontre entre Ennio Morricone et le Krautrock.


----------



## squarepusher (8 Novembre 2004)

cette pochette ressemble au site internet tigersushi !


----------



## teo (8 Novembre 2004)

Ce soir je vais voir et découvrir The (International) Noise Conspiracy au Trabendo, faut-il prévoir les bouchons pour les oreilles ! ? un pote m'a conseillé et j'ai eu une invit' en plus.
Ca a l'air bien et terrible sur scène je crois, en plus j'adore la salle (Rita M, F Galliano et otra-otra forever entre autres), peintures par nigo (unkle).
Pour Magyar Posse, ambiance graphique très sympa au premier abord. Je vais fouiller... 


Music: Krafwerk "Ohm Sweet Ohm" / Radioactivity


----------



## teo (8 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> cette pochette ressemble au site internet tigersushi !



Ca se voit partout depuis quelques années faut dire (tigersushi, habbohotel.com etc.). Mais c'est pas une pochette en fait, et ça a peu de rapport avec leur "image" en général. Jette un ½il à leur live !


----------



## FANREM (8 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir je vais voir et découvrir The (International) Noise Conspiracy au Trabendo,



J'aime bien la salle
Attention, aux premiers rangs, ca risque de slammer dur

Hier, j'etais au concert des inrocks, et ca slammait tellement sur Kings of Leon que si c'est pareil pour ton concert ca va pas etre triste


----------



## teo (8 Novembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien la salle
> Attention, aux premiers rangs, ca risque de slammer dur
> 
> Hier, j'etais au concert des inrocks, et ca slammait tellement sur Kings of Leon que si c'est pareil pour ton concert ca va pas etre triste



J'ai des lunettes pas live-proof... je fais gaffe à la foule et à la houle  !


----------



## jeep2nine (8 Novembre 2004)

Vendredi dernier, j'étais au concert des Stranglers  
Que des anciens dans la salle à venir se faire étrangler.
Bon concert ma foi, malgré le côté Chippendales de Paul Roberts et du gros Burnel.


----------



## squarepusher (8 Novembre 2004)

The Juan Maclean - I Robot sur DFA :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Novembre 2004)

Je l'ai trouvé très...noir, sans espoir, assez déprimant en fait.

Mais très bien !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai trouvé très...noir, sans espoir, assez déprimant en fait.
> 
> Mais très bien !



Rien que pour toi, Juste en passant, j'écoute une chanson dont le titre est "Wirtschaft is Tot" ("L'économie est morte")


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Rien que pour toi, Juste en passant, j'écoute une chanson dont le titre est "Wirtschaft is Tot" ("L'économie est morte")


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Novembre 2004)

Le piratage, la solution?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Le piratage, la solution?



Dans le cas du Brésil cette musqiue sera-t-elle lue sur les 25% d'ordinateurs légaux ou les 75% d'ordinateurs illégaux ? 

Lu sur le site de l'Atelier 

Brésil : 74 % des ordinateurs vendus sont illégaux - 

"Pour les consommateurs brésiliens, les prix des ordinateurs de grande marque sont beaucoup trop élevés. Le retour de bâton se matérialise par un très fort taux d'ordinateurs illégaux vendus dans le pays : il devrait être de 74 % cette année.


L'Association Brésilienne de l'Industrie Electrique et Electronique (Abinee), qui a publié ce chiffre, considère comme ordinateur illégal toute machine qui a été montée à partir de pièces détachées et qui fonctionne avec des programmes contrefaits. Triste record, le Brésil va devenir cette année le champion de la contrefaçon : il vient de doubler la Chine, dont le taux d'ordinateurs illégaux a été estimé par le cabinet IDC à 73 %."


----------



## iTof (8 Novembre 2004)

pour ton post Ed... pas pu te bouler 
> Pitchfork, ... reconnaît que l'idée est intéressante quand même... rabat-joie và


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Novembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> pour ton post Ed... pas pu te bouler
> > Pitchfork, ... reconnaît que l'idée est intéressante quand même... rabat-joie và



On dit "Rabat-joie la joie" et une amie a déjà les copyright  

Oui l'idée est très intéressante mais je trouve "incongru" (je n'ai pas d'autres mots) qu'une méthode de combattre le piratage de la musique vienne d'un pays où 75% des ordinateurs seraient illégaux

D'un autre côté si j'étais un voleur (non respect des droits de propriété) je préférerais vivre dans une société capitaliste (respect des droits de propriété) : les 2 ne sont pas contradictoires


----------



## IceandFire (8 Novembre 2004)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> Vendredi dernier, j'étais au concert des Stranglers
> Que des anciens dans la salle à venir se faire étrangler.
> Bon concert ma foi, malgré le côté Chippendales de Paul Roberts et du gros Burnel.



j'étais avec eux samedi soir... je trouve pas que le père Jay jay burnel soit fat !!!
très sympa et bonne séance photos...
après une petite binouze avec le sieur Kent... cool soirée....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Dans le cas du Brésil cette musqiue sera-t-elle lue sur les 25% d'ordinateurs légaux ou les 75% d'ordinateurs illégaux ?
> 
> Lu sur le site de l'Atelier
> 
> ...


 Une solution : le logiciel libre... 

Mais je me doute bien que l'ami Pitch va nous trouver une parade ce rabat-joie la joie... (Je sais, c'est copyright...)


----------



## Dedalus (9 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Dedalus (9 Novembre 2004)




----------



## MrStone (9 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

>



Rhoooo Philip Glass et la musique répétitive :love:
J'avais beaucoup aimé Akénathon, mais c'était il y a un bail...


----------



## teo (9 Novembre 2004)

Je connais pas d'autre chose de Ph. Glass que la BO de The Hours (répétitif, mais j'aime bien).
Au fait Dedalus, merci ! faudra que tu me racontes la vie du génial assassin musicien... j'arrive pas à trouver des infos dessus.
______
A part ça, hier soir, c'était sauvage au Trabendo, vos avertissements m'avaient fait prendre mes précautions.
Première partie: Colour of Fire, pour les 3 premières rangées de gamines prépubères hystériques, mais le mino (look blafard maigroulet jean bas des fesses cheveux dans les yeux) qui chantait se défendait pas mal malgré sa bronchite ("i'm croaking tonight"). Mais il avait du tout l'air intéressé par les premiers rangs, avec son tisheurte "God made me beautiful" - son collègue à côté non plus. Ca me laisse pas un grand souvenir, mais bon, j'ai préféré ça au hardrock pourri qui passait entre les deux concerts.
Sinon ensuite, The (international) Noise Conspiracy, c'est des communistes suédois en uniforme et chemise rouge qui sautent dans tout les sens, le Marsupilami de la villette n'arriverait pas à suivre ! . Très Noise. Plus vrai, meilleur quoi. La Conspiration n'est pas silencieuse en tout cas. Plus intéressant que la première partie, mais malgré mes boules dans les oreilles, je me suis cassé après 5-6 morceaux, j'avais pas d'envie particulière à détruire totalement mon ouie.  .
___________________

Sinon, j'écoute Turtle Bay Country Club "Universal Monstershark"


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Novembre 2004)

La en ce moment, je suis a fond dans le dernier Miss Kittin : "I Com" :love: :love: :love:

Schon :love:


----------



## JPTK (9 Novembre 2004)

Album téléchargé récemment grâce au P2P qui une fois de plus m'a donné l'envie d'aller les voir en concert récemment à Tourcoing au GRAND MIX et d'acheter par la même leur album, fraîchement dédicacé. Emouvant, beau, aérien, lyrique, superbe :

FLOTATION TOY WARNING

(critique dispo en cliquant sur l'image)


----------



## teo (9 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La en ce moment, je suis a fond dans le dernier Miss Kittin : "I Com" :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Schon :love:



Pour ma part, I Com est l'album de 2004, pas d'erreur de ce côté-là, à moins que d'ici décembre...  

Et côté musique, j'écoute Polyester avec "J'aime regarder les mecs" sur la compil Next, des soirées Next-Party à Bruxelles.
L'original de Patrick Coutin me rappelle quand j'avais 17 ans sur la Côte Atlantique et cette discothèque où il faisait si chaud et où on buvait du ouiski coca ou du malibu orange.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Une solution : le logiciel libre...
> 
> Mais je me doute bien que l'ami Pitch va nous trouver une parade ce rabat-joie la joie... (Je sais, c'est copyright...)



Vous pouvez répéter la question ?

Sur quel sujet dois-je trouver une parade ?

Il me semble qu'il y ait au moins deux questions et ne voudrait pas gâcher une belle argumentation en répondant à la mauvaise question


----------



## IceandFire (9 Novembre 2004)

Le DVD des singles de Lloyd Cole un régal de chez oneagaine !!! :d 
en boucle  en import uniquement sur play.com... 
avec le CD of course...et tout les clips!!! je les avaient jamais vus.... 
bien kitch à souhait très eighties... du bonheur à l'état pur... 
voilà je suis pret pour etre critique musical dans mon magazine que je vais monter...des amateurs ? des financiers ????


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2004)




----------



## benao (9 Novembre 2004)

http://www.aperfectcircle.com
avec quelques videos d'enfer : "counting bodies"..


----------



## squarepusher (10 Novembre 2004)

TEKI LATEX
Même si c'est la première fois que je viens,
Une partie de moi enfouie dans mon estomac s'en souvient.
Les câbles électriques semblent familiers,
Les tableaux aux murs des épiciers semblent s'animer.
Les passants sont tellement bien habillés,
Mes pas se font rares tellement le sol j'ai peur d'abîmer.
La vie au milieu d'une bande dessinée,
Le pire c'est que tout est comme je l'avais imaginé.
J'aimerais profiter mais mes yeux sont trop occupés
À s'écarquiller devant chaque boutique, chaque broutille,
Chaque bout de ville chaque bout de fille.
J'avoue le pire tout est comme je l'avais imaginé
À tel point qu'en venant ici j'ai l'impression de rentrer à la maison.
On a dansé toute la nuit au rythme des lumières du périphérique,
Goûté du saké sous la pluie en jugeant qu'on mérite d'être riche,
Pour pouvoir revenir, jamais autant je n'ai souhaité vivre
Assez longtemps pour revoir s'envoler au vent les tresses des filles.

CUIZINIER
Je ne suis pas parti mais je pense à rentrer et j'ai peur.
Tu m'as fait mal au c½ur.
Je t'observe puis me prosterne, tu m'obsèdes depuis si longtemps
Je me ballade et suis malade de tout ce que la ville possède
Je n'en oublierai pas l'odeur
Mos burger et bière Asahi tandis que les regards des nipponnes m'ont assailli
Sur fond de musique de jeux vidéo Konami.
L'enfant se promène dans un parc d'attraction
Un arc en ciel de néons
Une malle entière de raisons de s'installer plus d'une saison
Pas de temps à perdre je ne dors pas j'enregistre
Consomme local pour les kogals c'est chambre six
Dans la rue je suis totalement émerveillé,
Je t'ai vu en hiver, pas grave même si je préfère l'été
Je repars chez moi avec un sourire d'écervelé
Grâce à toi, à ta grâce je me suis pris une claque dans la face
Maintenant les battements du c½ur vont décélérer
Générer le calme plat car la tempête fait mal et nettoie
Je vois clair à nouveau je voulais te remercier d'avoir participé
On m'attend mais je prendrai le temps la prochaine fois.

TIDO BERMAN
Je marche dans cet immense paysage de manga, abat-jour et lumière tamisée,
Dans un pyjama de soie blanc j'ai réalisé plusieurs rêves, que je revoyage.
Des bambous taillés formant des conduits d'eau, sur poulie coulissent selon leur
poids, je donne Le mouvement, décoince des torticolis même sans corticoïde.
Danse jusqu'à Okinawa
Dans ce love hôtel avec des boules de geisha,
Cette jolie japonaise, toujours souriante en jupe écossaise me regarde de
derrière ses yeux noirs, J'y ai bu du champagne, siroté à la paille, rencontré
des personnes intéressantes les orteils en Éventail.  
Dans un monospace je trace, au micro pas iconoclaste je brasse,
Est-ce qu'il est bon ce vin blanc ? alligato !
Tek un sumo géant suant sautant t'éprouvant,
Cuiz éternel ado béflan tisant til-gen
Tid' le maso bâtard plaisant fouinant trouvant des vrais collectors au pays du
soleil levant
importé en occident et payant comptant.

:love::love: :love:


----------



## rezba (10 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, I Com est l'album de 2004, pas d'erreur de ce côté-là, à moins que d'ici décembre...



T'as écouté son compère ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Novembre 2004)




----------



## teo (10 Novembre 2004)




----------



## teo (10 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'as écouté son compère ?




J'ai vu la pochette en magasin, mortelle, pas encore écouté, mais je sais que je vais craquer même si c'est pas le moment financièrement. Tout avis bienvenu. Idem pour le SuperDiscount 2...


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, I Com est l'album de 2004, pas d'erreur de ce côté-là, à moins que d'ici décembre...
> 
> Et côté musique, j'écoute Polyester avec "J'aime regarder les mecs" sur la compil Next, des soirées Next-Party à Bruxelles.
> L'original de Patrick Coutin me rappelle quand j'avais 17 ans sur la Côte Atlantique et cette discothèque où il faisait si chaud et où on buvait du ouiski coca ou du malibu orange.


 Sais-tu que Miss Kittin, Felix Da Housecat, Dave Clarke et bcp d'autres grands noms seront ce vik-ind a l' "I LOVE TECHNO" au Flanders Expo de Gent :love: :love: :love:



​


----------



## IceandFire (10 Novembre 2004)

D'hoh Flanders !!!!!


----------



## teo (10 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Sais-tu que Miss Kittin, Felix Da Housecat, Dave Clarke et bcp d'autres grands noms seront ce vik-ind a l' "I LOVE TECHNO" au Flanders Expo de Gent :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ​




non, je savais pas mais j'espère que tu y seras ma représentante ! Je reste à Paname et samedi soir je serai sans doute à la Boule Noire pour otra-otra , y'a luke unabomber qui sera là, si y'a des intéressés, mp please


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Tout avis bienvenu



Neo.Pop :






et les autres Neo.Pop

Ladytron :






Dj Hell :






et le double : une partie remix electro, une partie remix EBM 






Crossover :






Ellen Allien (un peu d'allemand c'est nécesaire :






Green Velvet :






et Steve Bug, Superpitcher, Echomen,... et d'autres que j'ai déjà cité


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Novembre 2004)

le best of de nancy Sinatra :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> le best of de nancy Sinatra :love:



qui ça ?


----------



## Dedalus (10 Novembre 2004)

Si t'avais eu comme moi une môman qui t'a infligé dix fois Easy Rider, tu saurais qui c'est
Ah ces bottes !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Si t'avais eu comme moi une môman qui t'a infligé dix fois Easy Rider, tu saurais qui c'est
> Ah ces bottes !



Etant bébé, j'ai tué ma mère en lui disant BANG BANG


----------



## squarepusher (10 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'as écouté son compère ?


  Moi pour l'instant je n'ai pu écouter que le morceau Radiation de cet album.
  Et bien c'est fantastique !
  Ce morceau me rappelle un morceau de Miss Kittin sur Icom...
  Enfin bref Radiation est un morceau que je qualifierai de puissant ! :love: :love:
 A paet ça en ce moment  c'est TTC - Batards Sensibles - Rap Jeu :love: :love::love:
 et un morceau de Radiq un japonias ,Sexual Fiction, qui tourne en boucle ... comme c'est coooooooooooooooooooooooool !


----------



## teo (10 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> le best of de nancy Sinatra :love:



Ca j'ai !  "Excellente" reprise de Light my Fire des Doors d'ailleurs !

Faut que je rippe le Ellen Allien (mais mon allemand est très nul. Ich verstehe nicht...  il doit trainer quelque part !


A part ça là j'écoute Gargantuan de Spooky, un vieil album de 1993. Excellent.
Little Bullet part One mérite d'ailleurs que je monte le son... 







Edit: rien sur le Store pour le Hacker. on va voir ailleurs... Apple, tu déc***, tu devrais accélérer le mouvement pour cet iTMS...


----------



## Dedalus (10 Novembre 2004)

mes humeurs d'aujourd'hui
la plus géniale des abbesses : c'est un peu le best of d'Hildegarde





et après le passage de mes petits neveux de quoi se curer les oreilles des dynieuseries avec Charles Koechlin (prononcez quéquelin)


----------



## teo (10 Novembre 2004)

Maitenant, c'est Rythmn Inventions / CD: "Inventures In Wonderland"
pareil que tout à l'heure, 1993 et toujours aussi bon.








Dedalus: la pochette d'hildegarde est trop forte, je cherche pour voir si j'aime !
Edit: dans la pochette surprise, y'a marqué Hilliard Ensemble et Pärt quand j'ouvre Hildgard, je sens que je vais avoir des trucs à ajouter à ma prochaine liste d'achat...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Maitenant, c'est Rythmn Inventions / CD: "Inventures In Wonderland"
> pareil que tout à l'heure, 1993 et toujours aussi bon.
> 
> Dedalus: la pochette d'hildegarde est trop forte, je cherche pour voir si j'aime !



elle m'a fait penser à celle-ci


----------



## Bassman (10 Novembre 2004)

Cet Apres midi c'est un bon vieux classique heavy :


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Cet Apres midi c'est un bon vieux classique heavy :



Je préfère en "violet"


----------



## Bassman (10 Novembre 2004)

La version Die Krupps est quand même sacréement a chier  

PS : t'as entendu leur version de Battery ??? a mourir de rire tellement c'est pitoyable


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> La version Die Krupps est quand même sacréement a chier
> 
> PS : t'as entendu leur version de Battery ??? a mourir de rire tellement c'est pitoyable



Et Metallica au violoncelle ?


----------



## Bassman (10 Novembre 2004)

Ca c'est deja plus sympathique, bien que leur Album Reflections soit nettement plus interressant (avec Dave Lombardo qui file un coup de main a la batterie dessus :love: )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est deja plus sympathique, bien que leur Album Reflections soit nettement plus interressant (avec Dave Lombardo qui file un coup de main a la batterie dessus :love: )



Oui Reflections et Cult (ce sont les 2 que j'ai)


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2004)

en ce moment j'écoute F.F.F., une forme de nostalgie peut être


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2004)

F.f.f?


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2004)

Cela dit, est ce qu'on peut vraiment appeler Metallicca du Heavy? j'en suis pas sur


----------



## JPTK (10 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> mes humeurs d'aujourd'hui
> la plus géniale des abbesses : c'est un peu le best of d'Hildegarde



Un groupe auquel je participais cérébralement (c'est très dur  ) avait samplé un titre de ce disque, le résultat était assez exceptionnel, surtout que c'était un break qui venait après 4"50 d'une montée crescendo et la rupture était assez saisissante. J'écoute ce morceau avec toujours autant d'émotion, il a 4 ans je crois, en concert c'était une pur merveille. 



XIOLÄ, extrait.


----------



## teo (10 Novembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> F.f.f?


C'était la Fédération Française de Funk si je ne m'abuse ? Ca me rajeunit pas !


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2004)

ah uais non ben sinon avec le sigle FF je connais Fonky Family ( naze ) et Fear Factory ( ultiiiime ! )


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2004)

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?playlistId=26842713


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2004)

Voices from the middle east, de Portobello Bones  :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (11 Novembre 2004)

midnight oil... quelle puissance...j'adooorrreeeee.....!!!!!


----------



## teo (11 Novembre 2004)

Tangerine Dream et l'album "DM 4", sorti l'an dernier


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Novembre 2004)

Vous allez me dire que c'est de la zik pour les ados mais bon...
Le dernier Tryo, Bouches à Oreilles est vraiment pas mal. Bon petit live...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Novembre 2004)

Cet album n'est d'ailleurs pas dispo sur le music store...  
Remarque : je m'en fous, je ne download rien sur le store d'Apple ( ni ailleurs d'ailleurs...)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Vous allez me dire que c'est de la zik pour les ados mais bon...
> Le dernier Tryo, Bouches à Oreilles est vraiment pas mal. Bon petit live...



Tryo c'est pas de la musique pour ados ?

Sur le store pour les ados comme toi, il y a Lorie, Alizée et Britney Spears


----------



## iTof (11 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Tangerine Dream et l'album "DM 4", sorti l'an dernier


 Tangerine ressort quelque chose ?  et Brian Eno, Yellow Magic Orchestra ?... faut que je suive un peu
merci


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Novembre 2004)

On contine avec la musique de "Jeuns" plutôt sympa : 
- M'panada
- Le maximum kouette
- Marcel et son orchestre.

Oui, oui, j'adore 

Plus sérieusement, en ce moment c'est Buckshot le Fonque et Buck 65. Terrible! Et j'oublie Jurassic 5.
Faites un tour sur le web, il doit y avoir des morceaux en écoute sure leur site web   
Allez, je retourne au taf...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> On contine avec la musique de "Jeuns" plutôt sympa :
> - M'panada
> - Le maximum kouette
> - Marcel et son orchestre.
> ...



Tu as oublié Henri Dès


----------



## squarepusher (11 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

>


  Un disque trés sombre , trés puissant , quelques fois on sent l'influence de Drexciya :love: ou de Dopplereffect ( Gerald  Donald  and co , faisant quelques fois partie de drexciya)
   une note de trois :love: 
  :love: :love: :love: ch'adore quoi !!!
 Je trouve aussi que certains morceaux ont la german touch ( mais je saurai pas comment le définir )


----------



## teo (11 Novembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> Tangerine ressort quelque chose ?  et Brian Eno, Yellow Magic Orchestra ?... faut que je suive un peu
> merci



ça date d'il y a un an, je l'ai récupéré quand je bosssais chez un distributeur de la place

pour Henri Dès, me croyez pas si vous voulez, je l'ai vu en concert à Genève et les minos étaient hystériques ! Avec le papa on est allé boire une bière à l'entracte mais c'était coool !   

Pour the hacker, merci Squareppusher, je vais devoir aller chez mon disquaire un de ces 4. C'es mon banquier qui va te dire merci!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2004)

Désolé, j'ai pas pu m'en empécher


----------



## teo (11 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, j'ai pas pu m'en empécher


il manque pas quelque chose ?


----------



## JPTK (11 Novembre 2004)

Pour ceux qui aiment bien Les Têtes raides, debout sur le zinc et toute la clique, qui crache pas sur le jazz non plus et qui aime la chanson Française avec des textes bien torchés, il y a aussi TREIZE A TABLE, j'ai fait qu'une écoute partielle dans un café plus les morceaux dispo sur le site (bof) mais ça me paraît pas mal.


----------



## ZePoupi (11 Novembre 2004)

Bon, moi tonight, c'est plutôt "United Future Organization", trip-hop... album "Bon Voyage" bien cool... que je n'ai plus réécouté depuis belle lurette!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> il manque pas quelque chose ?



Un accent circonflexe ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2004)

You're The One (Feat. Juan Rozoff)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> You're The One (Feat. Juan Rozoff)


----------



## squarepusher (11 Novembre 2004)

TTC - Batards Sensibles - Rap Jeu  en boucle :love:









  j'arrête plus c'est affreux !


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2004)

bah en ce moment je réécoute Rage !!!

bah ça bouge pas... nickel :casse:


----------



## teo (12 Novembre 2004)

Trax Records - 20th Anniversary Collection

j'arrête pas avec en ce moment


----------



## squarepusher (12 Novembre 2004)

Chicago for ever !!!!!
 This Is Acidddddd 
 Il doit être fachment cool ce disque !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Novembre 2004)

Le dernier T21 : l'album et 2 CD de remixes dont des remixes de The Hacker, Millimetric, Jack de Marseille, David Carretta, Morten Vlade Art ou The Horrorist


----------



## squarepusher (12 Novembre 2004)

connais pas mais en tout cas l'album de remix doit  envoyer !!!!
moi j'attend de recevoir  super discount 2 demain ... c'est long d'attendre y a pas à dire !
Pendant ce temps c'est toujours du TTC et puis du Compagny Flow  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (12 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Le dernier T21 : l'album et 2 CD de remixes dont des remixes de The Hacker, Millimetric, Jack de Marseille, David Carretta, Morten Vlade Art ou The Horrorist




Ouais ! Ca devrait pas être mal, y'a juste un de remixeurs que je peux pas blairer car c'est un sale gros con de raciste, mais je ne vais pas le balancer  

Edit : mais c'est pas un dauphinois


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> connais pas mais en tout cas l'album de remix doit  envoyer !!!!
> moi j'attend de recevoir  super discount 2 demain ... c'est long d'attendre y a pas à dire !
> Pendant ce temps c'est toujours du TTC et puis du Compagny Flow  :love:



Un "vieux" groupe français des années 1980 leur dernier album studio à plus de 10 ans :  2 frères lilois Hervé et Philippe Lomprez et parfois Bruno Objoie    

Je n'ai cité que certains des goupes. Les autres sont ici : le site de trisomie 21


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ! Ca devrait pas être mal, y'a juste un de remixeurs que je peux pas blairer car c'est un sale gros con de raciste, mais je ne vais pas le balancer
> 
> Edit : mais c'est pas un dauphinois



Un marseillais, un parisien ou un américain ?


----------



## guytantakul (12 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Un marseillais, un parisien ou un américain ?



Té, je suis pas une balance, cong


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2004)

Best of accoustique de Cure :love:  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Té, je suis pas une balance, cong



L'indice est clair c'est le parisien mais lequel


----------



## guytantakul (12 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> L'indice est clair c'est le parisien mais lequel



Je dirai rien-en, je dirai rien-en !
Juste qu'il ne peut pas prendre le taxi pour l'aéroport tout seul sans qu'on l'accompagne-eu 
(nan, là je suis vache, peut-être il peut le faire mais qu'il voulait pas )


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2004)




----------



## FANREM (12 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

>



Me rappelle plus bien, mais il me semble bien que je l'ai dans ma discotheque avec une autre pochette


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2004)

celle là?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour les non initiés, c'est Frankie Goes to Hollywood


----------



## teo (12 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Chicago for ever !!!!!
> This Is Acidddddd
> Il doit être fachment cool ce disque !


triple CD en fait, p*** cher mais bon... 2 mixés + 1 de singles


FGTH... merveilleux album. J'ai encore les vynils du 33 et des maxis
Excellent remix de Relax lors de l'otra-otra avec Garnier en octobre au trabendo.


----------



## Dedalus (12 Novembre 2004)

Bah il me prend une envie de zydeco, là







Et puis, pour se ressourcer, un magicien, trop tôt disparu
Scott Ross intégrale pour clavecin de Rameau enregistrée au château d'Assas
(mais mon coffret est tout déchiré, là, et puis il est tout blanc de toute façon) 
j'écoute le 3e CD, celui où il y a Les Sauvages
humble hommage iconographique


----------



## MrStone (13 Novembre 2004)

Funki Porcini, album Fast Asleep.
Mon préféré de lui. Idéal à l'heure actuelle


----------



## teo (13 Novembre 2004)

Laurent Garnier / Live and rare, a celebration of our 100th release
Excellent coffret, acheté en occasion dans un shop des Arlequin, à Bruxelles.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Novembre 2004)

Faut dresser les guillotines !!!

Un jour se sera puni par loi ce genre de saloperies !!


----------



## IceandFire (13 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

>



C'est quel style comme zik ??
en tout cas la pochette fait très "Belle & Sebastian" !!!
 :love:  :style:  :king:


----------



## squarepusher (13 Novembre 2004)

Aphex Twin - Richard D. James Album







  :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 


  Si la guillotine de sonnyboy est un jour dressée  je serai à coup sûr le premier sous la lame.


----------



## teo (13 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut dresser les guillotines !!!
> 
> Un jour se sera puni par loi ce genre de saloperies !!



Dis-nous plutôt ce que tu écoutes


----------



## teo (13 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Aphex Twin - Richard D. James Album
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me too


----------



## squarepusher (13 Novembre 2004)

Ici il y aura une jolie expo de tête coupée avec un thread consacré " Ils n'ont plus la tête sur les épaules car ils ont de mauvais gouts "


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Novembre 2004)

Destroy de Fixmer-McCarthy


----------



## IceandFire (13 Novembre 2004)

Bon personne ne me répond... 
allez un coup de the rentals...


----------



## IceandFire (13 Novembre 2004)

C'est ça les rentals :


----------



## yvos (13 Novembre 2004)

Schizophrenia, Sonic Youth


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Novembre 2004)

Elimination massive.


----------



## yvos (13 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Elimination massive.



ta vie doit être un enfer


----------



## teo (13 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ta vie doit être un enfer



Je pense qu'il doit aimer depuis le temps


----------



## IceandFire (13 Novembre 2004)

un petit imperial teen après... du bon cru cette année 1995...!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ta vie doit être un enfer



Ben je vais bien tant que je ne suis pas obligé de subir les pauvres gens qui croient avoir des gouts bien a eux, alors qu'ils se font gaver de saloperies telles des oies (la différence, est probablement le mode d'admission, chez vous certainement plus par le cul que par le gosier..).

A chaque fois que je vais lire ce fil, je me dévore les burnes à l'idée que ces gens là ne pourront certainement jamais payer ma retraite.

Et ça m'emmerde.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Aphex Twin - Richard D. James Album
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> Schizophrenia, Sonic Youth


 :love:


----------



## spyan (13 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben je vais bien tant que je ne suis pas obligé de subir les pauvres gens qui croient avoir des gouts bien a eux, alors qu'ils se font gaver de saloperies telles des oies (la différence, est probablement le mode d'admission, chez vous certainement plus par le cul que par le gosier..).
> 
> A chaque fois que je vais lire ce fil, je me dévore les burnes à l'idée que ces gens là ne pourront certainement jamais payer ma retraite.
> 
> Et ça m'emmerde.


 Moi j'écoute du Jamiroquai, Yeah FOUNky !!! !!! Yeah  baby, Yeah !!


----------



## JPTK (13 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben je vais bien tant que je ne suis pas obligé de subir les pauvres gens qui croient avoir des gouts bien a eux, alors qu'ils se font gaver de saloperies telles des oies (la différence, est probablement le mode d'admission, chez vous certainement plus par le cul que par le gosier..).
> 
> A chaque fois que je vais lire ce fil, je me dévore les burnes à l'idée que ces gens là ne pourront certainement jamais payer ma retraite.
> 
> Et ça m'emmerde.



Après le prix du post le plus prévisible, j'ai l'honneur de te décerner aujourd'hui le prix du post le plus réac !   

Sinon, sérieusement, tu crois vraiment que ça existe des gens qui ont des goûts bien à eux ? Je vois bien ce que tu veux dire mais tu dois savoir aussi de quoi je parle je crois.
Quant aux défenseurs du bon goût, ce sont bien souvent les premiers à se rouler dans la fange    

Sinon, évidemment, Laurent Garnier, tu peux y foutre le feu, je ne composerai pas le 18.  :love:


----------



## squarepusher (13 Novembre 2004)

Laurent Garnier - 30 :love: et je vous emmmer..  
 mets des sous de côté pour te la payer, t'en auras besoin !


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Novembre 2004)

Une petite mi-temps avec Arno et son "Tango de la peau" là :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben je vais bien tant que je ne suis pas obligé de subir les pauvres gens qui croient avoir des gouts bien a eux, alors qu'ils se font gaver de saloperies telles des oies (la différence, est probablement le mode d'admission, chez vous certainement plus par le cul que par le gosier..).
> 
> A chaque fois que je vais lire ce fil, je me dévore les burnes à l'idée que ces gens là ne pourront certainement jamais payer ma retraite.
> 
> Et ça m'emmerde.



Tu devrais être plutôt content

Après cette opération  tu te laves les mains ? ou tu appelles ton chien ?


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Novembre 2004)

Dans l'ensemble je suis assez content...

 Rassure toi.


----------



## teo (13 Novembre 2004)

GF Handel - Flute Sonatas [The Complete Chamber Music]








Pour le fiel ci-dessus, faudra m'expliquer la modération des propos.


----------



## Dedalus (13 Novembre 2004)

En tout cas Brillant Classics te fera faire des éconocroques que tu pourras utilement employer pour d'autres albums. S'ils n'existaient pas faudrait les inventer


----------



## teo (13 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas Brillant Classics te fera faire des éconocroques que tu pourras utilement employer pour d'autres albums. S'ils n'existaient pas faudrait les inventer


Méga économie, c'est cadeau d'un collègue quand je bossais chez un distributeur avant que je me casse. J'ai redécouvert les CD cellophanés et je vais m'y plonger cette semaine.


----------



## bonpat (13 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> A chaque fois que je vais lire ce fil, je me dévore les burnes à l'idée que ces gens là ne pourront certainement jamais payer ma retraite.
> 
> Et ça m'emmerde.



Et tu crois pas que ça les emmerde de savoir qu'ils vont peut-être devoir te payer ta retraite...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Novembre 2004)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> C'est toujours marrant de voir si y'a une tendance général ou non. (sur mac généralement c plutot bien différent
> 
> Va gratter pour la chercher la tendance, maintenant, dans tout ce merdier


----------



## squarepusher (13 Novembre 2004)

Laurent Garnier - Shot In The Dark - AstralDreams :love:
 on the dance floor baby 
 dommage que je puisse pas y être aujoud'hui


----------



## squarepusher (14 Novembre 2004)

Jeff Mills - urbana :love:


----------



## teo (14 Novembre 2004)

Handel - Violin & Oboe sonatas [The Complete Chamber Music]

pour le petit déj' tranquille
 :sleep:


----------



## Cricri (14 Novembre 2004)

pour le petit déj' tranquille, je recommande une jolie canadienne  qui vient de faire son concert à l'olympia !


----------



## bebert (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> A chaque fois que je vais lire ce fil, je me dévore les burnes à l'idée que ces gens là ne pourront certainement jamais payer ma retraite.
> 
> Et ça m'emmerde.


  Ne t'inquiètes sonnyboy, je serais là pour payer ta retraite ! 
      En revanche, je me demande si tu tiendras jusque là. Tu pourras survivre sans tes burnes ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Novembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Ne t'inquiètes sonnyboy, je serais là pour payer ta retraite !
> En revanche, je me demande si tu tiendras jusque là. Tu pourras survivre sans tes burnes ?


----------



## teo (14 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

>



Ca est trop brutal pour ce matin  [avec l'accent belge]
Je garde ça pour quand je suis très énervé ! 

Je suis dans Digital Tenderness de Terranova en ce moment


----------



## Dedalus (14 Novembre 2004)

Le post avec Sarah MacLachlan m'a donné envie (allez savoir pourquoi, les associations d'idées c'est pas rationnel) d'écouter mon amie Suzanne. Ça faisait un bail...







Et puis les albums, c'est comme les bouquins, on a en a toujours deux (au moins) en train...


----------



## squarepusher (14 Novembre 2004)

Herbie Hancock - Future Shock - Autodrive :love: en boucle


----------



## teo (14 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> (...)



Actuellement Rachid Taha, Kelma (overoad mix) sur Carte Blanche

Et toi tu me donnes envie d'écouter des plages extraites du film Gerry de Gus Van Sant et "Alina" d'Arvo Pärt. J'y vais de suite...













"How you think the hike is going so far ?"


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

voila ce que j'ecoute en ce moment


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

la Tordue - album: T'es Fou! :love:


----------



## teo (14 Novembre 2004)

Massive Attack - 100th Windows
mortels "Antistar" et "A prayer for England"


----------



## e.mat (14 Novembre 2004)

Buddha sunrise Disc one rinoçérose "mes vacances à rio"


----------



## Tiobiloute (14 Novembre 2004)

The Virgin Suicides de AIR


----------



## piro (14 Novembre 2004)

en ce moment j ecoute ça :





"yesterday" pour se remettre du baume au coeur avant de bosser lundi c est pas l idéal mais bon


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Novembre 2004)




----------



## piro (15 Novembre 2004)

ce matin dans le metro 
un bon coup de daft punk "discovery"


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> A chaque fois que je vais lire ce fil, je me dévore les burnes à l'idée que ces gens là ne pourront certainement jamais payer ma retraite.
> 
> Et ça m'emmerde.



Y a peut-être une solution : fais-toi payer les droits exclusifs de la réalisation d'un documentaire sur ton automutilation, ça te fera un complément de retraite.   

Sinon,  je viens d'entendre (plus que d'écouter, le boulot me bouche un peu les oreilles, parfois   ) Strada d'henri Texier et là, c'est Charmasson, Tchamitchian et Jullian (l'ombre de la pluie). Je suppose que ce n'est ni dans la ligne générale du fil que conspue ce cher Sonny, ni dans sa ligne à lui (ça m'a pas vraiment l'air blues   ). Vais-je me faire étriper des différents bords, ou, plus probablement, personne n'a rien à foutre de ces jazzmen qui, ni ne passent pas à la télé, ni ne bluesent.


----------



## superpasteque (15 Novembre 2004)

La reponse se trouve dans ma photo. En ce moments, j'écoute du air (des amateurs a ce que je vois!)tout plein, non stop (les 6 ablbums,et des lives ), mais aussi du massive (100 th window est un très bon album, mais pourquoi pas mezzanine!), un peu de Dj Krush, du daft, et le dernier album de prodigy(qui est pas mal). voilou


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Y a peut-être une solution : fais-toi payer les droits exclusifs de la réalisation d'un documentaire sur ton automutilation, ça te fera un complément de retraite.
> 
> Sinon,  je viens d'entendre (plus que d'écouter, le boulot me bouche un peu les oreilles, parfois   ) Strada d'henri Texier et là, c'est Charmasson, Tchamitchian et Jullian (l'ombre de la pluie). Je suppose que ce n'est ni dans la ligne générale du fil que conspue ce cher Sonny, ni dans sa ligne à lui (ça m'a pas vraiment l'air blues   ). Vais-je me faire étriper des différents bords, ou, plus probablement, personne n'a rien à foutre de ces jazzmen qui, ni ne passent pas à la télé, ni ne bluesent.



Hugo disait que la musique est un bruit qui pense : certains bruits pensent davantage que les autres. Il n'y a pas de ligne éditoriale : toutes les musiques comblent la subjectivité musicale des uns et des autres. Néanmoins tous les 20 messages il faut parler de Morrissey sinon IceandFire se fâche.

Sur cet album de Fluke, le titre "Our definition of Jazz" m'a fait me fâcher avec un ami jazzman







(Ce groupe est dans la BO de Matrix Reloaded)


----------



## IceandFire (15 Novembre 2004)

Placebo...il est vrai que ça soigne....
sleeping with ghosts....c'est bon !!!
allez café


----------



## teo (15 Novembre 2004)

J'essaie de réviser Morissey pour le concert du 22/11. Parait qu'y a interro écrite dessus, je vais me ramasser, je connais pas trop  - Pas taper pas taper... on a tous des faiblesses...

Sinon, j'écoute Branding de Demon.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'essaie de réviser Morissey pour le concert du 22/11. Parait qu'y a interro écrite dessus, je vais me ramasser, je connais pas trop  - Pas taper pas taper... on a tous des faiblesses...
> 
> Sinon, j'écoute Branding de Demon.



Le site avec les anti-sèches sur Morissey !


----------



## IceandFire (15 Novembre 2004)

arrêtes Didier après les gens vont plus savoir !!!
le site sur le vrai Morrissey steven patrick est là : http://mythis.morrissey.free.fr


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Novembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> arrêtes Didier après les gens vont plus savoir !!!
> le site sur le vrai Morrissey steven patrick est là : http://mythis.morrissey.free.fr




and I'm not sorry for
for the things I've done


----------



## Bassman (15 Novembre 2004)

Moi en ce moment c'est nouveauté au taquet :love: 

Le dernier Sonata Arctica : Reckoning Night
Le dernier Angra : Temple Of shadows
Le dernier Within Temptation : The silent Force

Que du bon Heavy/Speed/Melodique :love: :love:


----------



## teo (15 Novembre 2004)

En cette fin de matinée...
Saeed and Palash / Miami Winter Music Conference 2002 - Essential Mix Live

pi là je vais manger dehors


----------



## Dedalus (15 Novembre 2004)

Ciel morne, pollution sonore (voisin écoutant son répondeur en boucle)
la solution : le bruit dionysiaque 
alors pas mieux que le Sacre par le grand gourou







et côté jazzy un roboratif standard, mais pas n'importe qui, ah non







*La musique est là pour chasser la poussière de la vie quotidienne... Pour moi, la scène est une Terre Sainte. On y monte pour jouer. Si un musicien se lève de son lit de mort, c'est pour jouer.
Art Blakey

Et là en rangeant mes tiroirs, je retrouve avec d'autres bandes son ce truc qui avait été en son temps une BO Cult...
comme le temps passe


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Novembre 2004)

La c'est "learn to fly" des Foo Fighters :love:


----------



## teo (15 Novembre 2004)

superpasteque a dit:
			
		

> La reponse se trouve dans ma photo. En ce moments, j'écoute du air (des amateurs a ce que je vois!)tout plein, non stop (les 6 ablbums,et des lives ), mais aussi du massive (100 th window est un très bon album, mais pourquoi pas mezzanine!), un peu de Dj Krush, du daft, et le dernier album de prodigy(qui est pas mal). voilou



ben voilà...
Massive Attack - Mezzanine


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (15 Novembre 2004)

est ce que vous connaissez http://www.bide-et-musique.com et http://www.spaceagepop  il y a aussi http://www.brucehaack.com ainsi que http://www.raymondscott.com sans oublié http://www.jeanjacquesperrey.com ni http://www.kronosquartet.org ...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (15 Novembre 2004)

est ce que vous connaissez http://www.bide-et-musique.com  et http://www.spaceagepop il y a aussi http://www.brucehaack.com ainsi que http://www.raymondscott.com sans oublié http://www.jeanjacquesperrey.com ni http://www.kronosquartet.org ... voilà voilà


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> est ce que vous connaissez http://www.bide-et-musique.com  et http://www.spaceagepop il y a aussi http://www.brucehaack.com ainsi que http://www.raymondscott.com sans oublié http://www.jeanjacquesperrey.com ni http://www.kronosquartet.org ... voilà voilà   [/QUOTE]
> 
> [URL=http://www.bide-et-musique.com]bide et musique [/URL] oui
> 
> ...


----------



## dool (15 Novembre 2004)

rho stop la j'arrete tout...je visitais le coin au hasard de mes eternuements (j'ai cliquer a coté ) et je tombe sur les mots kronos et quartet et la tout s'arrete entre mon nez et mon mouchoir...
 DES DIEUX


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (15 Novembre 2004)

j'ai un probléme pour créer des liens avec les email, dés que c'est résolu, je reviens...avec lou reed, les Buggles, les Residents et j'en passe, préparez vous ça va rocker, ça va poper, ça va expérimenter grave!!! mais il y a aussi les 6 suites de bach à la viole de gambe...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> la tout s'arrete entre mon nez et mon mouchoir...



C'est dégueulasse !

Sinon les suédois de Flesh Quartet ou les roumains de Balanescu Quartet (reprises de Kraftwerk, Gabriel Byrne et leurs compositions)


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (15 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> rho stop la j'arrete tout...je visitais le coin au hasard de mes eternuements (j'ai cliquer a coté ) et je tombe sur les mots kronos et quartet et la tout s'arrete entre mon nez et mon mouchoir...
> DES DIEUX


en effet!!!, heureux d'avoir soigné ton Rhume...
2 concerts en 2002 (Monaco & Théatre de la Ville ,Paris) depuis je ne suis plus le même...
à plus tard il faut que j'y aille


----------



## Dedalus (15 Novembre 2004)

.   Mon premier (ou presque) post dans ce thread concernait Different Trains (Steve Reich) par le Kronos Quartet.
À une époque pas si lointaine on cataloguait ses amis selon qu'ils préféraient le Quatuor Arditti ou le Kronos


----------



## Dedalus (15 Novembre 2004)

J'ose pas demander s'il y a des accros à Mauricio Kagel ?


----------



## squarepusher (15 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La c'est "learn to fly" des Foo Fighters :love:


 le clip de learn to fly me faisait bien marrer à l'époque !

  ça y est j'ai reçu super discount 2 ce matin ... c'est fun :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> J'ose pas demander s'il y a des accros à Mauricio Kagel ?



Dis nous en plus


----------



## IceandFire (15 Novembre 2004)

Ca c'est dl'a zik !!!!
ca envoie le paté comme on dit chez nous !!!! 




une puissance de feu d'un croiseur....  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Dedalus (15 Novembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est dl'a zik !!!!
> ca envoie le paté comme on dit chez nous !!!!
> 
> 
> ...



J'suis pas sûr d'en faire mes matinées poétiques, mais ils ont de la masse, et le don des titres d'une certaine manière     ;:
"Rock 'n' roll hoochie coo"
"Gonna hitchhike down to Cincinnati and kick the shit outta your drunk daddy"
..;"The bitch just kicked me out"
"Keep on fuckin'"
" Jacj shack"


----------



## Bassman (15 Novembre 2004)

La j'ecoute We Are The Champions  en l'honneur de ma grande victoire


----------



## IceandFire (15 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> J'suis pas sûr d'en faire mes matinées poétiques, mais ils ont de la masse, et le don des titres d'une certaine manière     ;:
> "Rock 'n' roll hoochie coo"
> "Gonna hitchhike down to Cincinnati and kick the shit outta your drunk daddy"
> ..;"The bitch just kicked me out"
> ...



tu oublies le plus top : "Go mother fucker go !!!"


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2004)

J'écoute l'hommage que Nova fait à Ol' Dirty Bastard, le plus barge des Wu Tang Clan, mort samedi dernier.






 Parce que le Wu Tang est grand, et qu'ODB était un très grand.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> tu oublies le plus top : "Go mother fucker go !!!"







Morissey ? L'auteur du morceau "front national disco" ?
Quelle ordure ce morissey


----------



## IceandFire (15 Novembre 2004)

2 "R" à MORRISSEY... 
visiblement tu ne comprends pas l'anglais...
Et tu te limites au traducteur google ou sherlock...
De plus tu ne connais pas le "dossier" Morrissey, à savoir le contexte, les propos, les références....
Mais ce n'est pas grave !!! ; cette chanson dénonce un pauvre jeune garçon enrolé dans le national front par ignorence, comme beaucoup...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> 2 "R" à MORRISSEY...
> visiblement tu ne comprends pas l'anglais...
> Et tu te limites au traducteur google ou sherlock...
> De plus tu ne connais pas le "dossier" Morrissey, à savoir le contexte, les propos, les références....
> Mais ce n'est pas grave !!! ; cette chanson dénonce un pauvre jeune garçon enrolé dans le national front par ignorence, comme beaucoup...



 :mouais:


----------



## squarepusher (15 Novembre 2004)

merde ODB est mort, je suis dégouté : Nigga Please :love:


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2004)

Yep. RIP, ODiBi


----------



## teo (16 Novembre 2004)

une redécouverte en CD après avoir vu son spectacle ce printemps ou cet hiver:
Lio qui chante Prévert






Allez la voir au Studio des Champs-Elysées dans Le Bébé, ça vaut la peine -pourtant j'ai pas de gosses -.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (16 Novembre 2004)

Bon ben voilà
http://www.bide-et-musique.com
http://www.spaceagepop.com
http://www.brucehaack.com
http://www.raymondscott.com
http://www.jeanjacquesperrey.com
http://www.kronosquartet.org
Que du bon, pour les tympans, allez y vite... :eek:


----------



## Luc G (16 Novembre 2004)

Pour l'heure : John Cage, percussions


----------



## IceandFire (16 Novembre 2004)

L'intégrale de PLACEBO... 
tout les albums quoi !!!! 
A la suite...   
Avec DJ Itunes aux platines


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (16 Novembre 2004)

et John Cale tu connais... :mouais: un peu de la famille à John cage avec du Rock&Roll dedans , (JJ Cale moins déjà)... :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> et John Cale tu connais... :mouais: un peu de la famille à John cage avec du Rock&Roll dedans , (JJ Cale moins déjà)... :love:



 ?????


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (16 Novembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> L'intégrale de PLACEBO...
> tout les albums quoi !!!!
> A la suite...
> Avec DJ Itunes aux platines


Quoi l'intégrale de Placebo c'est un cauchemar ou quoi!!!
écoute plutôt Lou Reed   :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Quoi l'intégrale de Placebo c'est un cauchemar ou quoi!!!
> écoute plutôt Lou Reed   :rateau:



Quoi !


----------



## IceandFire (16 Novembre 2004)

You make me some troubles ???


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (16 Novembre 2004)

Sorry...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (16 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Quoi !


Ben Oui Quoi!!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

en ce moment ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Ben Oui Quoi!!!



Un petit conseil pour t'éviter le purgatoire : n'attaque pas Morrissey sinon le mousquetaire te pourfendra !!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment ...



Ciel gris
Fond de l'air frais
12° celsius


----------



## teo (16 Novembre 2004)

DJ iTunes me fait passer par Queen (Innuendo, bestof), Moby (Harbour, 18), Indochine (Paradize, idem) et ensuite après mangiare, Sandboy (Pepe, Wanderlust)


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (16 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Un petit conseil pour t'éviter le purgatoire : n'attaque pas Morrissey sinon le mousquetaire te pourfendra !!!


:casse: Morrissey J'adoooooore!!!(mais je préfére Boy George) :casse:  :casse:  :casse:  :affraid:


----------



## Dedalus (16 Novembre 2004)

Pour John Cale 

Tiens vais réécouter :


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (16 Novembre 2004)

DEDALUS Pour John Cale 

Tiens vais réécouter :

est ce que tu connais cet album de John cale avec terry riley, je ne l'ai jamais trouvé :modo: 
il y a aussi wrong way up avec ENO, pas mal, et FEAR(1974) alors grave!!! et music for a new society encore plus grave, mais j'aime bien Weather Report, Morrissey et Placebo aussi


----------



## MrStone (16 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment ...



Hoooo, Jaco, le plus grand bassiste de tous les temps of ze world :love: :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (16 Novembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Hoooo, Jaco, le plus grand bassiste de tous les temps of ze world :love: :love:


  
ça c'est bien vrai (avec Sid Vicious), d'ailleurs j'ai écouté un enregistrement de jaco & Michel Colombier je ne sais pas ce que ça peut être (si quelqu'un est au courant...) c'est merveilleux!!! ( vous savez michel colombier les jerks électroniques avec Pierre Henry, le générique de fin d'antenne 2 aussi...)


----------



## Dedalus (16 Novembre 2004)

Les jerks électroniques (pour Béjart, je crois), c'est gentil, mais ce n'est quand même pas ce qui restera le mieux de Pierre Henry. Une des partitions que je préfère c'est celle qui accompagnait (dirigée par lui) la projection de "Berlin Symphonie d'une grande ville" (Ruttmann) à  La Villette. Il avait aussi organisé deux ou trois concerts dans sa maison parisienne, où on passait de pièce en pièce.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (16 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Les jerks électroniques (pour Béjart, je crois), c'est gentil, mais ce n'est quand même pas ce qui restera le mieux de Pierre Henry. Une des partitions que je préfère c'est celle qui accompagnait (dirigée par lui) la projection de "Berlin Symphonie d'une grande ville" (Ruttmann) à  La Villette. Il avait aussi organisé deux ou trois concerts dans sa maison parisienne, où on passait de pièce en pièce.


Et tu y étais ? 
il en à fait le pierrot pas vrai ? depuis plus de 50 ans...
il y aussi une collaboration avec Spooky Tooth je crois, dans le genre pop, même les Beattles voulaient bricoler avec lui...


----------



## teo (17 Novembre 2004)

West End Girls sur "Please" des Pet Shop Boys. A l'époque j'ai usé la k7 à mort, elle doit être dans un carton quelque part ;¬)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Novembre 2004)

une courte  bio en anglais sur Wikipédia


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> une courte  bio en anglais sur Wikipédia



Génial!

Moi j'écoute ça et c'est super:


----------



## IceandFire (17 Novembre 2004)

Klaus nomi ouvrait les concerts du Moz en 91-92 avec wayward sister...
Bowie fait parti des icones du Moz aussi puisque ce dernier à repris une des chanson du dandy "i know it's gonna happen someday..." ils ont eut le même producteur à une époque et même fait une série de concert en angleterre...
Enfin Mogway font bcp bcp de bruit sur scène...ils s'étaient même enguirlandé avec leurs ingé son à paris...
c'était tellement fort que les gens hurlaient aussi contre eux !!!!


----------



## IceandFire (17 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> West End Girls sur "Please" des Pet Shop Boys. A l'époque j'ai usé la k7 à mort, elle doit être dans un carton quelque part ;¬)



oh oué cool !!!!  tu m'a donné envie de le réecouter  
 :love:


----------



## IceandFire (17 Novembre 2004)

eh Pitch !!! c'est toi ???
Billboard.com, Pitchfork report on Deluxe YATQ (Dec. 7 release date)





posted by davidt  on Tuesday November 16 2004, @09:00AM

Sean O'Callaghan writes:

Billboard.com has a short story on the US release of the deluxe edition of You Are The Quarry:

Morrissey Beefs Up 'Quarry' With B-Sides - Billboard.com

Here is an excerpt from the story:

"You Are the Quarry" debuted at No. 11 on The Billboard 200 in May, earning Morrissey his highest placement either as a solo artist or as a member of the Smiths. The set has sold more than 179,000 copies in the United States, according to Nielsen SoundScan.

The next North American single from the album, "I Like You," is expected early next year."
--- 
AshevilleMozFan writes:

Pitchfork writes about the Platinum edition of YATQ and says "The expanded edition will be released on December 7th at a list price of $21.98." They also mention the forthcoming DVD: "And while we're speaking of Morrissey and DVDs and tours... March 2005 will see the release of Who Put the M in Manchester, a live document covering his recent world trek, which wraps up in Ireland in December of this year."


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

mercredi journé des enfants donc en ce moment sylvie vartan


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2004)




----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (17 Novembre 2004)

DUR de faire mieux que the SMITHS!!! KLAUS NOMI toute une époque, un étrange mélange, mais alors MOGWAI ça va pour les albums, mais je me souviens d'un concert au poste à galéne (Marseille) ou ils cherchaient à détruire les tympans et le cerveau des gens là pour les écouter, sûrement persuadé d'être à la pointe du combat rock, depuis je ne peux pas m'empêcher de penser que c'est au mieux des crétins, heureusement j'ai retrouvé l'ouï et j'écoute d'autres choses...c'est pas pour dire du mal, mais faut pas déconner avec mes tympans quoi, à part ça longue vie à Morrissey et à Placebo. 
Aller làhttp://www.aubalthazar.com/UPLOAD/programmation/pages/156_prog.phppour écouter Niclas Zaroff Gang à bientôt...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mercredi journé des enfants donc en ce moment sylvie vartan


ça me rappel le temps bénit de Guy Lux et des Carpentiers, ta raison il faut protéger les enfants de la Star épidemy, je te conseille un disque merveilleux pour les bouts de choux...les Ogres de Barback, la pittoresque histoire de Pittocha. Bise les petits... :bebe:


----------



## teo (17 Novembre 2004)

Je suis retombé sur la compilation Colette #2 qu'une amie de Genève m'avait demandé de lui ramener de Paris, époque week-end A & R interminable.
Marrant, j'avais pas repéré Tiga à l'époque


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (17 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je suis retombé sur la compilation Colette #2 qu'une amie de Genève m'avait demandé de lui ramener de Paris, époque week-end A & R interminable.
> Marrant, j'avais pas repéré Tiga à l'époque


est ce que tu peux traduire...rien compris, merci


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> est ce que tu peux traduire...rien compris, merci



C'est clair :

Il a retrouvé une compilation dont le titre est  Colette #2. C'est une amie suisse qui lui avait demandé de lui ramener de Paris cette compilation. C'était l'époque où il faisait des aller-retour interminables entre la Suisse et la France. Sur cette compilation il n'avait pas remarqué le groupe dont le nom est Tiga. C'est chose faite maintenant.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (17 Novembre 2004)

:rateau: ah oui ça va mieux là, merci Pitchfork, je connais pas ça...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: ah oui ça va mieux là, merci Pitchfork, je connais pas ça...



teo confirmera ou infirmera mais c'est probalement cela


----------



## Dedalus (17 Novembre 2004)

En accord avec le ciel tourmenté et la folle et tragique dérision du cours du monde...


----------



## IceandFire (17 Novembre 2004)

hey Kid !!! come on !!! click sur ma signature et inscrits toi


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Novembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> hey Kid !!! come on !!! click sur ma signature et inscrits toi



Je ne suis pas nouveau ici et déjà sur les tablettes


----------



## teo (17 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> teo confirmera ou infirmera mais c'est probalement cela



Désolé, j'ai pas laissé le dico avec    - Mais Pitchfork me connait très bien 
il a tout bien récapitulé ! Et Tiga est un DJ canadien, j'aime bien ce qu'il fait, je l'ai connu un peu plus tard avec son album "DJ Kicks by Tiga" (Thievery Corporation a aussi fait un DJ Kicks, à écouter...).







Dans ma poursuite des écoutes "classiques" (désolé pour le terme global), je continue à découvrir mes petits cadeaux oubliés:

Choral Works/Felix Mendelssohn, chez Brilliant Classics toujours. En plus c'est cool, c'est un SACD aussi.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (17 Novembre 2004)

ça ma l'air trés bien...un peu d'harmonie dans ce bas monde, bientôt Noël (et ma fille vient d'apprendre que le pére Noël n'existe pas) j'aime ces albums de Noël trop Kitch, genre Elvis, les Beach Boys, Phil Spector...Tino Rossi :affraid:
NE MENTONS PLUS AUX ENFANTS


----------



## IceandFire (17 Novembre 2004)

D'accord pour Elvis il est excellent...!!!
mais pour les enfants... c'est juste une omission .... 
et c'est tellement mignon... 
Au passage : " you are the quarry" pour me mettre dans l'ambiance pour lundi prochain....


----------



## teo (17 Novembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> D'accord pour Elvis il est excellent...!!!
> mais pour les enfants... c'est juste une omission ....
> et c'est tellement mignon...
> Au passage : " you are the quarry" pour me mettre dans l'ambiance pour lundi prochain....



je révise, je révise...


----------



## IceandFire (17 Novembre 2004)

oué il faut  prends une guiness ou deux, du thé earl grey, lis le portrait de Dorian Gray, achètes des tulipes et tu seras prêt


----------



## Dedalus (17 Novembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oué il faut  prends une guiness ou deux, du thé earl grey, lis le portrait de Dorian Gray, achètes des tulipes et tu seras prêt



Russian earl grey, c'est encore mieux !


----------



## piro (18 Novembre 2004)

ce matin j ecoute ça pour me reveiller


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2004)

:love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Novembre 2004)




----------



## teo (18 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Russian earl grey, c'est encore mieux !




Désolé ça sera du Blue of London Earl Grey 
Je vais voir pour les tulipes et le portrait de DG !



Mozart ce matin
Quintet for piano and winds in E Flat, K. 452
et Quintet for clarinet and strings in A, K. 581


----------



## IceandFire (18 Novembre 2004)

black magic market...ma cure, n'est pas finie, donc je continue mon traitement au PLACEBO


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Désolé ça sera du Blue of London Earl Grey
> Je vais voir pour les tulipes et le portrait de DG !
> 
> 
> ...



Le thé c'est bon pour le matin mais pour le soir

En ce moment j'écoute la chanson "There's a Tear in my Beer" sur l'album de The The  






Ice and Fire doit connaitre vu qu'une des chevilles ouvrières des Smiths a travaillé avec Matt Johnson 

Moi la bière je la préfère sans ours mais avec des amis : tout seul c'est un peu triste. Avant de prendre le train je vais écouter


----------



## dude (18 Novembre 2004)

My week beats your year


Original LP mayhem....


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (18 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> My week beats your year
> 
> 
> Original LP mayhem....


Ah je cherchais un album pour me réveiller le matin !
voilà ce qui arrive à une Maison de Disque (RCA) lorsqu' elle embête Loulou, le plus grand comique de tous les temps, ta raison Lou il n'y a qu'un seul LOU REED, tu peux te reposer maintenant...


----------



## IceandFire (18 Novembre 2004)

oui le père Matt  je l'ai photographié...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (18 Novembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oui le père Matt  je l'ai photographié...



tu veux dire que tu as des photos de Mr Reed, mais ou pouvoir les regarder? :style:
sur le site du Moz j'ai pas trouvé...


----------



## squarepusher (18 Novembre 2004)

Jeff Mills - At First Sight


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire que tu as des photos de Mr Reed, mais ou pouvoir les regarder? :style:
> sur le site du Moz j'ai pas trouvé...



KIDBOOJIBOY, il faut que tu achètes le "Petit Iceandfire/Teo/Pitchfork illustré à l'usage de leurs contemporains"

Matt c'est Matt Johnson le chanteur du groupe The The avec lequel Johnny Marr le guitariste de The Smiths a collaboré


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (18 Novembre 2004)

:rateau: Ah BÊ oui alors :rateau: je cours chez mon marchand de journaux


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: Ah BÊ oui alors :rateau: je cours chez mon marchand de journaux



J'écris la partie qui me concerne. Tu peux en attendant regarder dans ton tableau de bord dans le MP que je t'ai envoyé il y a un extrait du bouquin.


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Novembre 2004)

La c'est Hyper-Ballad de Bjork: Tee's Mix :love:


----------



## IceandFire (18 Novembre 2004)

C'est qui ????


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Novembre 2004)

Narf :love: Stevounet :love:


----------



## teo (18 Novembre 2004)

Magicrays 
Take me home






un groupe suisse-romand que j'aime bien, découvert à Genève. Nouvel album en 2004, je vais essayer de le commander d'ailleurs. Pas encore écouté çuilà...

2 morceaux au moins en ligne (autochrome j'adore, souvenirs), dans les archives, liens avec l'ancien site il me semble.
J'aimerai bien les voir en concert à Paris.


----------



## teo (18 Novembre 2004)

On parlait pas de FFF l'autre jour ? C'est marrant, là iTunes me balance "F.F.F.", un morceau de Public Image Limited que j'avais pas encore écouté ou oublié (plastic box, cd 3). Je me demande ce que ça voulait dire...






J'ai recommencé à arborer mon badge PIL acheté en 85 à Londres dans ma jeunesse. J'aime bien les regards des gens dans le métro. Qui avait fait ce logo d'ailleurs ? Je vais essayer de trouver... je devrais savoir ça quand même 


[EDIT] Je vais pas encore ajouter un message, pour info le logo a été fait par Dennis Morris selon cet interview...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> On parlait pas de FFF l'autre jour ? C'est marrant, là iTunes me balance "F.F.F.", un morceau de Public Image Limited que j'avais pas encore écouté ou oublié (plastic box, cd 3). Je me demande ce que ça voulait dire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cela me fait penser à The Magazine dont le guitariste, John Mac Geogh, a rejoint PIL






et à Leftfield : 2 ex-punks, Neil Barnes et Paul Daley, rejoint entre autres par Johnny Rotten-Lydon sur le titre Open up






Open up
Now open up

You lied, you faked
You cheated, you changed the stakes
Magnet toss that pie in the sky
Unrehearsed, let the bubbles burst
- All in all, a dreaming circus
+ All in all, a three ring circus
- A fuel in the tea with parody
+ Affinity with parody
Tragedy or comedy
Probably publicity

Open up, make room for me
Now open up, make room for me

Lose myself inside your schemes
Go for the money, honey
Not the screen
Be a movie star, blah blah blah
Go the whole hog
Be bigger than God

Burn Hollywood burn, taking down Tinseltown
Burn Hollywood burn, burn down to the ground
Burn Hollywood burn, burn holywood burn
Take down Tinseltown, burn down to the ground

Down, into the ground

Burn, burn, burn
Burn...

et également à ce grand escogriffe de Malcom MacLaren


----------



## squarepusher (18 Novembre 2004)

Antibalas Afrobeat Orchestra - Hypocrite 




 :love:


----------



## teo (18 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Cela me fait penser à The Magazine dont le guitariste, John Mac Geogh, a rejoint PIL
> (...)
> et à Leftfield : 2 ex-punks, Neil Barnes et Paul Daley, rejoint entre autres par Johnny Rotten-Lydon sur le titre Open up
> 
> ...



Pour The Magazine je connais pas, mais Leftfield, si je devais garder mon groupe de la dernière décennie ce sera celui-là, d'un micron devant Massive Attack
Sinon mon iTunesMusicRadio vient de me passer "Open up" (The Dust Brothers remix) et c'était trop bon.
Suivi de près par Charles Schillings et Dennis Alcapone





et


----------



## teo (18 Novembre 2004)

Allez juste pour Pitchfork, la pochette d'Appolonia 6 qui a pris le relais des précédents...
il comprendra quand il saura que c'était des copines à Prince en 1984


----------



## lumai (18 Novembre 2004)

Là iTunes m'a pioché un live de Life On Mars :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Allez juste pour Pitchfork, la pochette d'Appolonia 6 qui a pris le relais des précédents...
> il comprendra quand il saura que c'était des copines à Prince en 1984



Puisque l'on parle des choses qui "fâchent" peux tu lever un doute concernant ta première émotion musicale ?

Tu étais plutôt :

chanteuse de la france profonde :1975-77
sexy star du dico : 1978-80
idole des années 80 : 1980-83
poupée barbie vitaminée : 1984-86
new age : 1987-93


----------



## KilEstBoLeMac (18 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Magicrays
> Take me home
> 
> 
> ...



C'est net c'est de la bal!!!! Pour des suisses, c'est épattent!!! J'adooooore! :love:  

Mais bon, faut pas etre dépressif, sinon, on sort la corde... 

Vive la pop suisse... !


----------



## Dedalus (18 Novembre 2004)

Nixon in China, John Adams






(Adams-Peter Sellars, les grandes heures de la MC93 de Bobigny...)


----------



## KilEstBoLeMac (18 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Magicrays
> Take me home
> 
> un groupe suisse-romand que j'aime bien, découvert à Genève. Nouvel album en 2004, je vais essayer de le commander d'ailleurs. Pas encore écouté çuilà...
> ...



Et il sont en concet le 3.12 au silver de payerne et le 4.12 au RKC de vevey... j'achete...


----------



## Luc G (18 Novembre 2004)

Glenn Ferris et ses petits copains : Skin me


----------



## teo (18 Novembre 2004)

KilEstBoLeMac a dit:
			
		

> Et ils [magicrays] sont en concert le 3.12 au silver de payerne et le 4.12 au RKC de vevey... j'achete...



Moi ça va me faire loin, je serai entre Paris et Nimes ce week-end là ! mais merci pour l'info.

Pour en finir avec le logo PIL (voir plus haut), avoir le site de Dennis Morris  dans ses favoris ne peut pas faire du mal...   
Sinon en écoute, maquette du futur Sugusland entre les oreilles. A suivre...


----------



## Dedalus (18 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Glenn Ferris et ses petits copains : Skin me



Enchaînement d'idées... Faudrait vraiment que je me recycle un peu en live... Association d'idées : Glenn Ferris,  Frank Zappa : un carton de disques (pas vraiment les miens, disons de famille) récupérés in extremis (destinés à un vide-grenier) Du coup ça m'a donné subitement envie : Iznogood, Joe's Garage 

 et pourquoi pas ?


----------



## teo (19 Novembre 2004)

The Outernationalists / Ethnomixicology










			
				Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Puisque l'on parle des choses qui "fâchent" peux tu lever un doute concernant ta première émotion musicale ? (...)


Définitivement et à ma grande honte: chanteuses et chanteurs nazes :1975-80

Je garde la liste exhaustive des chanteurs nazes que j'ai apprécié pour une moins large audience que ces forums


----------



## IceandFire (19 Novembre 2004)

ça : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  
Le nom du groupe c'est : PALE FOUNTAIN  pas pacific street...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Novembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu nous prends pour des incultes ?

Le mien c'est marqué dessus comme le "port-salut"


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Novembre 2004)

pour le moment c un ptit Radiohead "hail to the thief' :love: :love: :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> ...Frank Zappa ... Joe's Garage



 :love:  :love:  :love: 
En ce moment, du même grand Zappa : "Sheik Yerbouti"...


----------



## IceandFire (19 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> pour le moment c un ptit Radiohead "hail to the thief' :love: :love: :love:



c'est qui ?  :bebe:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Novembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai cru que le nom du groupe était "Includes 4 Extra Tracks" featuring "Compact Price"


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Novembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui ?  :bebe:


un groupe qui entend des voies dans sa tête, mais en fait c'est BBC News...


----------



## IceandFire (19 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> J'ai cru que le nom du groupe était "Includes 4 Extra Tracks" featuring "Compact Price"


Sacré Didier    :love:


----------



## teo (19 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> J'ai cru que le nom du groupe était "Includes 4 Extra Tracks" featuring "Compact Price"



J'aime bien la pochette, j'ai l'impression que je connais mais [blank]. Rien qui revient. C'est Alzheimer, sans doute. C'est quoi comme style ?

Sinon là j'écoute Jeepster de T.Rex sur Electric Warrior







J'ai redécouvert ça ce printemps


----------



## IceandFire (19 Novembre 2004)

c'est indie pop brit  très frais..et ce malgré les gros problèmes de drogue dans le groupe qui à splitté après 3 albums... le graphisme de la pochette te fait surement pensé aux Smiths  ....


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Novembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui ?  :bebe:


 Tu te souviens pas de Thom York Iceandfireounet :love: ???

C'est le chanteur de Radiohead qui a fait un duo avec Bjork dans "I've Seen It All" :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Bassman (19 Novembre 2004)

moi la c'est Coldplay, c'est pas du tout ce que j'ai envie d'entendre mais c'est la musique du SAV de Dell


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Novembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> et ce malgré les gros problèmes de drogue dans le groupe qui à splitté après 3 albums...



Cette bonne blague !



			
				IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> le graphisme de la pochette te fait surement pensé aux Smiths  ....



Adam Smith le père fondateur de l'économie ?

Comme le disait l'autre "It's all in Adam Smith" 

Le nom du groupe est marqué dessus mais on ne voit pas bien : c'est 300,000 V.K.


----------



## teo (19 Novembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est indie pop brit  très frais..et ce malgré les gros problèmes de drogue dans le groupe qui à splitté après 3 albums... le graphisme de la pochette te fait surement pensé aux Smiths  ....


Oh, étonnant problème de drogue...
Si tu as le crédit photo, j'aimerai bien le connaitre, ça me fait penser -bizarement- à une photo de Gagarine en couv' d'un Paris Match que j'avais récupéré chez ma grand-mère, je sais plus si je l'ai encore. Y'avait un aplat rouge au dessus, comme ici en jaune... Si c'est pas celle ci-dessous c'est dans la même série je pense.








sinon, Three imaginary boys. Ca faisait très longtemps
Marrant hier soir, chez des amis, un morceau passait et je me suis dit "tiens on dirait Close to me de Cure". Paf, derrière le Robert commence à chanter. Apparemment, ça doit être sur le dernier album. Je garde mes vieux albums.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Oh, étonnant problème de drogue...



ce n'est que mon avis mais c'est plutôt stupéfiant comme problème


----------



## IceandFire (19 Novembre 2004)

tiens en parlant de T_REX : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non ???


----------



## teo (19 Novembre 2004)

Je suis un ignare. Quel rapport entre Moz et T.Rex ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Novembre 2004)

Pale Fountain me rappelle

Aztec Camera 
Julian Cope
Martin Newell
Billy Bragg
Jazz Butcher Conspiracy
Orange Juice

et bien d'autres


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un ignare. Quel rapport entre Moz et T.Rex ?



Moz (ou Smiths) n'aurait pas fait le grand Rex ?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un ignare. Quel rapport entre Moz et T.Rex ?


Morrissey et un fan maboul de Marc Bolan & T Rex ainsi que des New York Dolls dont il vient de regrouper les restes...


----------



## IceandFire (19 Novembre 2004)

non !!!  juste la pochette de ce single promo....  c'est la même avec t-rex...sauf que c'est écrit t-rex et que c'est marc bolan !!! 
et Moz est un grand fan ...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Novembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> non !!!  juste la pochette de ce single promo....  c'est la même avec t-rex...sauf que c'est écrit t-rex et que c'est marc bolan !!!
> et Moz est un grand fan ...


merci glace&feu, c'est parfois dur d'être un vieux con...ignare en plus... :rateau:


----------



## teo (19 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> merci glace&feu, c'est parfois dur d'être un vieux con...ignare en plus... :rateau:


Pas mieux pour moi :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> merci glace&feu, c'est parfois dur d'être un vieux con...ignare en plus... :rateau:



Si tu parles de Teo, il a des excuses : il revient de très loin en matière de musique.

C'est un miraculé : à ce titre, il mérite notre respect et notre sympathie. 

Isabelle lui fait une bise.


----------



## IceandFire (19 Novembre 2004)

on est 3 alors !!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Novembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> on est 3 alors !!!



Heureusement, je fais un peu baisser la moyenne au niveau de l'âge mais certainement pas au niveau connerie et igorance


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement, je fais un peu baisser la moyenne au niveau de l'âge mais certainement pas au niveau connerie et igorance


ben voilà que tout le monde se trouve Igorant...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> ben voilà que tout le monde se trouve Igorant...



N'oublie pas Socrate/Platon : je sais que je ne sais rien


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Novembre 2004)

Après 19 ans d'attente je viens de recevoir ça:


----------



## teo (19 Novembre 2004)

ouaaaah ! 85, voyage linguistique, famille anglaise avec qui j'ai regardé ça en direct et ils enregistraient tout en vidéo. Le petit James doit avoir 22 ans maintenant.
Avec leur magnifique cheminée au gaz avec les jolies fausses buches...

Dans un autre genre, je vais enfin retourner à Londres en janvier.
Pour Marry Poppins... C'est un super cadeau de Noël, non ?







Bise à Isabelle en retour, en la remerciant aussi !


----------



## kty (19 Novembre 2004)

Je ne sais pas si les fans d'eve angeli possèdent des macs !!!! ahahaha....
moi, j'écoute radio fg et nova qui passent de la bonne music, sauf parfois un peu trop de r'n'b sur fg ... ça fait chier!
sinon, un petit J.S BACH de temps en temps, ou Purcell, ça fait du bien...
sinon surtout pas de varietoche à la française.... oui pour un bon vieux cd de XTC ou les residents... allez pour finir les Ramones!!

ciao









			
				Blob a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Ben oui quelle style de miousik vous écoutez ? vous utilisateurs de mac?  C'est toujours marrant de voir si y'a une tendance général ou non. (sur mac généralement c plutot bien différent
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

:love: c'est


----------



## supermoquette (19 Novembre 2004)

hello darkness my old friend
I need to talk to you again

(air ne jamais s'endormir devant euronews)


----------



## teo (19 Novembre 2004)

Oh une supermoustache...






How was the sky when you were young ? (Little fluffy clouds)


----------



## Dedalus (19 Novembre 2004)

et aussi - bien que ce repiquage d'un disque de la fin des années 1950 soit  trop « nettoyé » pour mon goût


----------



## IceandFire (19 Novembre 2004)

tiens hier j'ai fait les ptits gars de LUKE..;sympa  et taleur je fais Roy Hardgrove...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Novembre 2004)




----------



## MrStone (19 Novembre 2004)

Très bon album de DCD, bravo 

Pour moi en ce moment c'est 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonobo, album "Dial M for Monkey"
et c'est le titre 'pick up' qui va se terminer... :love:


----------



## MrStone (19 Novembre 2004)

If you want me to stay, de Sly et... la famille Stone :love:
Dispo sur la BO Dead Presidents


----------



## mado (20 Novembre 2004)

Oui, je sais. On est samedi.. 
Mais j'aime bien les dimanches matins.
 



_Sunday morning, praise the dawning
It's just a restless feeling by my side
Early dawning, Sunday morning
It's just the wasted years so close behind
Watch out, the world's behind you
There's always someone around you who will call It's nothing at all
Sunday morning and I'm falling
I've got a feeling I don't want to know
Early dawning, Sunday morning
It's all the streets you crossed, not so long ago
Watch out, the world's behind you
There's always someone around you who will call It's nothing at all
Watch out, the world's behind you
There's always someone around you who will call It's nothing at all
Sunday morning
Sunday morning
Sunday morning  _

 :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je sais. On est samedi..
> Mais j'aime bien les dimanches matins.



La solution en chanson  

_Trudging slowly over wet sand
Back to the bench where your clothes were stolen
This is the coastal town
That they forgot to close down
Armageddon - come Armageddon!
Come, Armageddon! Come!

Everyday is like Sunday
Everyday is silent and grey

Hide on the promenade
Etch a postcard :
"How I Dearly Wish I Was Not Here"
In the seaside town
...that they forgot to bomb
Come, Come, Come - nuclear bomb

Everyday is like Sunday
Everyday is silent and grey

Trudging back over pebbles and sand
And a strange dust lands on your hands
(And on your face...)
(On your face ...)
(On your face ...)
(On your face ...)

Everyday is like Sunday
"Win Yourself A Cheap Tray"
Share some greased tea with me
Everyday is silent and grey_

Steve j'ai bon là ?


----------



## squarepusher (20 Novembre 2004)

Qui connait ici l'ancienne chaine musicale allemande viva zwei qui a été remplacée par viva plus 
Hier je ne pouvais pas accéder à internet et j'ai fait le tour des chaines du satellite pour voir s'il n'y aurait pas quelque chose qui s'en rapproche et c'est vraiment le néant 
Quand j'étais pas encore majeur je regardais cette chaine dès que je rentrais du bahut et le pire c'est que je comprend rien a l'allemand moi


----------



## Dedalus (20 Novembre 2004)

Ahhhh C'est le thread comment aimeriez-vous mourir qui m'a fait irrésistiblement penser à ça : 
Metamorphosen de Strauss
par le StaatsKapelle de Dresde dirigé par Rudolf Kempe

(sur le même CD la meilleure version du DonQuichotte : Kempe-Tortelier, supérieure je trouve à celle de Karajan-Rostro)


----------



## IceandFire (20 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> _
> Everyday is like Sunday
> "Win Yourself A Cheap Tray"
> Share some greased tea with me
> ...


 Oui oui


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Novembre 2004)

ENO journal 1995


----------



## teo (20 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> ENO journal 1995



Je connais pas cet album, mais la typo utilisée est le Confidential. A priori fortement positif...

Sino, je re-écoute encore et encore "Digital tenderness" de Terranova, certains l'estime moins bon que "Hitchhiking nonstop with no particular destination", je le trouve quand même excellent.
En plus j'aime la pochette.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je connais pas cet album, mais la typo utilisée est le Confidential. A priori fortement positif...
> 
> Sino, je re-écoute encore et encore "Digital tenderness" de Terranova, certains l'estime moins bon que "Hitchhiking nonstop with no particular destination", je le trouve quand même excellent.
> En plus j'aime la pochette.



moi je connais pas encore Terranova...mais j'vais écouter ça!
le CD d'ENO c'est un disque offert avec son bouquin, qui est un journal de toute son année 95 avec plein d'autres choses pas mal...


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Novembre 2004)

Miss Kittin & The Hacker :love: Stock Exchange


----------



## squarepusher (20 Novembre 2004)

j'écoute un maxi qui va super bien avec cette nuit froide et brumeuse ... Company Flow - End To End Burners :love:






 :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Dedalus (21 Novembre 2004)

Ce Boris a la cote, en tout cas : 29 $ en used & new sur Amazon.com (et y'en a que deux)
J'ai pas bien compris si c'est un Belge ou un Yougoslave, et s'il s'appelle Herman ou Sherman, mais j'aime bien la pochette


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Ce Boris a la cote, en tout cas : 29 $ en used & new sur Amazon.com (et y'en a que deux)
> J'ai pas bien compris si c'est un Belge ou un Yougoslave, et s'il s'appelle Herman ou Sherman, mais j'aime bien la pochette



Il y  aussi celui ci







Sa bio :

Boris MIKULIC was born in 1965 in Ljubljana, Yugoslavia. Little is known of his early life: born into the orphanage of the parish of St. Augustus, he lived under conditions which have since been outlawed. Being a particularly unruly child due to his inability to express himself - Not having been taught to speak by anyone - Boris spent his formative years locked in a detention area constructed from a derelict horse stable. His only contact with humanity was from a hand that delivered his meals through a hole in the stable doorway. The only sounds he heard came from the organ and choir performing Latin masses in the nearby church. This aural memory was to have a profound effect on MIKULIC's life.

At 12, he was released from his prison-life existence, not knowing how to speak, only being able to loosely phase some Latin words which he had picked up from listening to the masses being performed through the stable's walls. Under the guardianship of a particularly kind monk he was taught to speak and eventually to read. But what amazed his teacher was how quickly Boris learned to play the piano. At 16 he had virtually mastered all the hymns performed at St. Augustus masses, due in part to his near fanatical practice sessions continuing into the morning hours within the darkened parish church.

Having completed his education, Boris left for Berlin where he joined a group of Hungarian guest workers on building construction sites. It was during this time that he became exposed in Western music, especially to the wild guitar sounds of Jimi HENDRIX. Although Boris loved the decadence of Berlin, he returned to Yugoslavia to compose his own music, unhibited by the frenetic pace of live in Germany's cultural capital.

From then on he played guitar in several local heavy metal bands for lack of anything better to do. Citing Jimi HENDRIX as his sole influence and being dissatisfied with the equipment that was available in Yugoslavia, he constructed his own handmade electronics. Bored of heavy metal and the commercialization of the genre, the work of THE RESIDENTS, KRAFTWERK, Adrian SHERWOOD, DEAD CAN DANCE and FAD GADGET became the bulk of his record collection. Later he discovered the Belgian electronic body music scene: FRONT 242, THE NEON JUDGEMENT, POESIE NOIRE, THE WEATHERMEN ...

While attending courses at the University of Ljubljana, Boris met Ilya DIMITRIJEVIC, with whom he started IN SOTTO VOCE. The duo released two 12" and one album and enjoyed a fair amount of underground success, particularly in Germany. The unit was never disbanded as such - It is still possible that MIKULIC and DIMITRIJEVIC will resume their partnership in the future - but both members drifted off in different directions.

Boris went on to make his first solo LP, a highly adventurous and original cocktail of electronics and raw guitars to set a background of Gregorian chants. Obviously, it was MIKULIC's way of coming to terms with his past; the record reflects the many variables of his Dickensian upbringing, with heavily twisted religious and mystical overtones defining the general, haunting atmosphere.


----------



## IceandFire (21 Novembre 2004)

west end girls la faute à teo 
et après vous allez vous foutre de moi....
mais j'ai envie de GENESIS LIVE... shame on me...


----------



## Dedalus (21 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Boris MIKULIC was born in 1965 in Ljubljana, Yugoslavia. Little is known of his early life: born into the orphanage of the parish of St. Augustus, he lived under conditions which have since been outlawed. Being a particularly unruly child due to his inability to express himself - Not having been taught to speak by anyone - Boris spent his formative years locked in a detention area constructed from a derelict horse stable. His only contact with humanity was from a hand that delivered his meals through a hole in the stable doorway. The only sounds he heard came from the organ and choir performing Latin masses in the nearby church. This aural memory was to have a profound effect on MIKULIC's life.
> 
> At 12, he was released from his prison-life existence, not knowing how to speak, only being able to loosely phase some Latin words which he had picked up from listening to the masses being performed through the stable's walls. Under the guardianship of a particularly kind monk he was taught to speak and eventually to read. But what amazed his teacher was how quickly Boris learned to play the piano. At 16 he had virtually mastered all the hymns performed at St. Augustus masses, due in part to his near fanatical practice sessions continuing into the morning hours within the darkened parish church..



Un nouveau Kaspar Hauser ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Un nouveau Kaspar Hauser ?



La vraie bio :

In fact, this is only a solo-project of Herman GILLIS, founder of Antler-Subway label, during the aftermath of the new-beat storm devastating Belgium.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Un nouveau Kaspar Hauser ?



cela me fait penser à Caspar Brotzman Massaker


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Novembre 2004)

Goldberg Variations par Glenn Gould

Et lire "Le naufragé" de Thomas Bernhard qui a pour "thème" Glenn Gould


----------



## IceandFire (21 Novembre 2004)

"Dans ma Benz"... eh oui je sais... 
et après GENESIS et le père Phill...
Que m'arrive t'il ????


----------



## Dedalus (21 Novembre 2004)

"Goldberg Variations par Glenn Gould"
Hou là ! vous n'avez pas peur... Perso je ne supporte pas ça sur un piano moderne. Faut écouter une version sur clavecin, à la rigueur sur un piano-forte.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> "Goldberg Variations par Glenn Gould"
> Hou là ! vous n'avez pas peur... Perso je ne supporte pas ça sur un piano moderne. Faut écouter une version sur clavecin, à la rigueur sur un piano-forte.



Effectivement à part la peur elle-même


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Novembre 2004)

Moi je continue le Live Aid, présenté plus haut. 10 heures de concert tout de même...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Moi je continue le Live Aid, présenté plus haut. 10 heures de concert tout de même...



ton attente de plus  de10 ou 15 ans vaut-elle le plaisir de l'écoute ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> ton attente de plus  de10 ou 15 ans vaut-elle le plaisir de l'écoute ?



A fond


----------



## teo (21 Novembre 2004)

Faut que j'arrête avec Terranova, ça devient addictif... je vais passer à Miss Kittin/i com, merci Modern__Thing


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Faut que j'arrête avec Terranova, ça devient addictif... je vais passer à Miss Kittin/i com, merci Modern__Thing



Teo arrêtes de pervertir Iceandfire : il débloque en ce moment !


----------



## teo (21 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Teo arrêtes de pervertir Iceandfire : il débloque en ce moment !



Euh... je veux bien, mais j'ai rien fait ! et puis les Pet Shop Boys et Terranova, ça j'ai pas honte du tout, c'est pas comme... hum... 

Phil Collins... pas trop moi qui lui ai mis ça en tête (la seule chose que j'ai eu à voir de près ou de loin avec lui, c'est qu'une fois j'ai eu ses cartes de visite privées à faire.. nan nan je balance pas ses coordonnées...).
Ah, si une bonne (?) blague, entendue en Angleterre lors de mon séjour en 85 (quand on parlait du Band Aid)... "Quelle est la différence entre un album de Phil Collins et une machine à laver ?"
Aucune: tout les foyers anglais en ont !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Euh... je veux bien, mais j'ai rien fait ! et puis les Pet Shop Boys et Terranova, ça j'ai pas honte du tout, c'est pas comme... hum...
> 
> Phil Collins... pas trop moi qui lui ai mis ça en tête (la seule chose que j'ai eu à voir de près ou de loin avec lui, c'est qu'une fois j'ai eu ses cartes de visite privées à faire.. nan nan je balance pas ses coordonnées...).
> Ah, si une bonne (?) blague, entendue en Angleterre lors de mon séjour en 85 (quand on parlait du Band Aid)... "Quelle est la différence entre un album de Phil Collins et une machine à laver ?"
> Aucune: tout les foyers anglais en ont !



Je suis un peu plus jeune que certains ici et mes références musicales sont un peu limitées. Pour fixer les tremes du débat, Phil Collins c'est bien le gars qui chante dans la Star Academy ?


----------



## FANREM (21 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> A fond



J'en ai vu quelques extraits, et ca ne m'a nullement donné l'envie de l'acheter. 
J'ai du mal avec Madonna, Phil Collins, Sting... touttes les vieilles gloires qui ont vraiement mal vieilli - et je dois en oublier pas mal. Ca ressemble plus a la Star'Ac du Rock qu'à un concert (je vais encore me faire insulter, mais bon)

Quitte a choisir, Woodstock avec Hendrix, l'Airplane, CSNY et les Who, au moins c'est toujours regardable et surtout écoutable

Sinon, mes derniers achats : Kasabian et Snow Patrol (a conseiller tous les deux)  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Novembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, mes derniers achats : Kasabian et Snow Patrol (a conseiller tous les deux)  :love:



Salut FanREM, c'est quoi comme style de musique ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Novembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai vu quelques extraits, et ca ne m'a nullement donné l'envie de l'acheter.
> J'ai du mal avec Madonna, Phil Collins, Sting... toutes les vieilles gloires qui ont vraiment mal vieilli - et je dois en oublier pas mal
> 
> Quitte a choisir, Woodstock avec Hendrix, l'Airplane, CSNY et les Who, au moins c'est toujours regardable et surtout écoutable
> ...


oui, mais à l'époque, ils n'avaient pas encore vieilli.
et puis il y a aussi les Who, Led Zep, Bowie et plein d'autres...


----------



## FANREM (21 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Salut FanREM, c'est quoi comme style de musique ?



2 petits liens (j'ai trouvé ca a toute vitesse). Si tu fais une recherche sur google, tu en trouveras plein. Autrement, ca passe pas mal sur MTV 2. Dans le style, et ce qui passe en ce moment : Hoobastank (qui a donné un concert de feu à l'Elysée Montmartre dernièrement), et Bloc Party



Snow patrol 
Kasabian


----------



## FANREM (21 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Phil Collins c'est bien le gars qui chante dans la Star Academy ?



Il faisait partie de Genesis, a la période ou il faisait encore de la musique
Ensuite, ca a empiré grave jusqu'à prendre le Concorde pour jouer de la batterie aux 2 concerts Live Aid anglais et USA. (PS / je le trouve meilleur a la batterie qu'au chant)

Ses derniers albums sont mielleux et typés pop de tres grande diffusion
Enfin, il finit dans les films de Disney

En gros de la daube, Layne Staley lui, il avait du talent, au hasard tiens.  :love: C'estr con, on a perdu le meilleur des deux


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Novembre 2004)

Y a un gars au boulot qui essaie de me faire croire depuis des mois que Phil Collins est sourd...

C'est con, c'est devenu un sujet de plaisanterie..

Mais s'il faut il est vraiment sourd..se rend pas compte..


----------



## teo (21 Novembre 2004)

Le seul morceau qui me fait grimper les poils: "Mama".
Sinon, la BO de Tarzan était... humm (j'accompagnais deux des mes nombreuses nièces et neveux). No comment.


Edit: j'oubliais le principal: j'écoute The Little Ginger Club Kid de Tim DeLuxe


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Il faisait partie de Genesis, a la période ou il faisait encore de la musique
> Ensuite, ca a empiré grave jusqu'à prendre le Concorde pour jouer de la batterie aux 2 concerts Live Aid anglais et USA. (PS / je le trouve meilleur a la batterie qu'au chant)
> 
> Ses derniers albums sont mielleux et typés pop de tres grande diffusion
> ...



comme ça casssssssssse :love:


----------



## IceandFire (21 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a un gars au boulot qui essaie de me faire croire depuis des mois que Phil Collins est sourd...
> 
> C'est con, c'est devenu un sujet de plaisanterie..
> 
> Mais s'il faut il est vraiment sourd..se rend pas compte..



Oui c'est exact il perd l'ouie d'une oreille... il devait déjà faire une tournée d'adieu en 2003 pour cela...


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Novembre 2004)

Naaaaannnn !!!

Tu vas pas t'y mettre aussi ??


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Naaaaannnn !!!
> 
> Tu vas pas t'y mettre aussi ??



Ils on tous de bonnes têtes de gagnants, le délibéré vas être dur au repas de ce soir  :love:


----------



## dude (21 Novembre 2004)

Nits
Alankomaat

Comme la couverture ne l'indique pas c'est de la pop tres douce et tres agreable, sensible...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Nits
> Alankomaat
> 
> Comme la couverture ne l'indique pas c'est de la pop tres douce et tres agreable, sensible...



Adieu Sweet Banhof je pars dans les Dutch Mountains !

Bon choix Dude

Dommage que ce groupe soit si méconnu


----------



## dude (21 Novembre 2004)

C'est etonnant quand on regarde a la qualite de leurs oeuvres


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> C'est etonnant quand on regarde a la qualite de leurs oeuvres



je suis bien d'accord avec toi 

ton avatar c'est bien suzanne vega ?


----------



## teo (21 Novembre 2004)

The Nits, je me rappelle, 83-85, non ?


----------



## dude (21 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> je suis bien d'accord avec toi
> 
> ton avatar c'est bien suzanne vega ?



Yep, elle est ressortie durant une recherche dans google image "twin peaks"


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> The Nits, je me rappelle, 83-85, non ?



cela a débuté en 1974 

un clip d'eux ici : 

the wind, the rain


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Novembre 2004)

Là c'est le mix d'automne de Miss Kittin :love:

en stream là ---> http://www.misskittin.com:8000/content/misskittins_autumnmix_2004.mp3


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est le mix d'automne de Miss Kittin :love:
> 
> en stream là ---> http://www.misskittin.com:8000/content/misskittins_autumnmix_2004.mp3



à part Miss Kittin OU The Hacker tu écoutes quoi ? 

Miss Kittin & The Hacker !!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> à part Miss Kittin OU The Hacker tu écoutes quoi ?
> 
> Miss Kittin & The Hacker !!!!


 Non  pas que ça...

J'aime bien énormément de choses à vrai dire: Dave Clarke, Björk, Garbage, Enya, Emilie Simon, Faithless, Anthony Rother, Felix Da Housecat, Peaches, Arno, Alanis Morissette, Moloko, Placebo et beaucoup d'autres... :love:


Je fonctionne beaucoup par phases en fait


----------



## teo (21 Novembre 2004)

Ca passe pas... Invalid link. Je vais voir sur le site... au fait merci Modern__ !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Non  pas que ça...
> 
> J'aime bien énormément de choses à vrai dire: Dave Clarke, Björk, Garbage, Enya, Emilie Simon, Faithless, Anthony Rother, Felix Da Housecat, Peaches, Arno, Alanis Morissette, Moloko, Placebo et beaucoup d'autres... :love:
> 
> ...



Björk a 39 ans aujourd'hui


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ca passe pas... Invalid link. Je vais voir sur le site... au fait merci Modern__ !


 tu dois copier l'adresse dans iTunes pour ouvrir un stream 

de rien


----------



## teo (21 Novembre 2004)

Thanks... dès que j'ai fini ma séquence Trisomie 21, j'y cours...

[Edit] faudrait que je le récupère avec Audiohijack s'il est pas dispo en mp3 sur le site.


----------



## Dedalus (21 Novembre 2004)

Ce soir, un peu d' «Entartete Musik » : Ernst Krenek, accompagné d'un xéres (fino) ultrasec


----------



## camisol (22 Novembre 2004)

C'est rigolo, je suis en train d'écouter pour la enième fois les suites frrançaises de Bach, enregistrées par Glenn Gould en 1973. Et je ne sais si celà vient de la qualité du casque avec lequel j'écoute, ou de la qualité de l'oreille que je mets à les écouter ce soir, mais j'entends distinctement Gould chantonner. Et c'est délicieux.


----------



## IceandFire (22 Novembre 2004)

the nits ? un des plus grands groupes du monde !!!!   avec une vingtaine d'albums...??? oui c'est très bon 
ils sont hollandais je crois...


----------



## Dedalus (22 Novembre 2004)

Bach, grand admirateur de la musique française, a entretenu pendant de longues années une abondante correspondance avec Rameau. Hélas, trois fois hélas, nous n'en connaîtrons jamais rien, car Madame Rameau, en ménagère avisée, a utilisé ces feuilles de papier pour couvrir ses confitures et ses conserves.   
Un autre génie qui a été longtemps soumis au cuisant supplice de vivre avec une femme idiote, c'est Haydn.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Novembre 2004)

SPK   

Zamia Lehmanni. Songs of Byzantine Flowers 






Leichenschrei






Auto-dafe


----------



## teo (22 Novembre 2004)

Je fais muMuse ce matin pour commencer. (Avant les révisions pour ce soir, cher iceandFire)

Origin of symmetry







Avant d'être un bon disque, c'est grâce à lui que j'ai crashé 2 macs en 2 jours, grave.
Incompatibilité entre OpenDisc, protection et iTunes 2 sous 9 si je me souviens bien. 200 CHF chez mon réparateur mac pour mon Ti, une matinée de perdue avec la tour G4 au travail...


----------



## Luc G (22 Novembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> C'est rigolo, je suis en train d'écouter pour la enième fois les suites frrançaises de Bach, enregistrées par Glenn Gould en 1973. Et je ne sais si celà vient de la qualité du casque avec lequel j'écoute, ou de la qualité de l'oreille que je mets à les écouter ce soir, mais j'entends distinctement Gould chantonner. Et c'est délicieux.




J'aime bien aussi l'entendre : on a l'impression qu'il a la musique dans la tête et qu'il joue juste du piano pour l'accompagner   

Dans les films de Bruno Montsaingeon (orthograhe non garantie), on le voit faire et c'est parlant, c'est le cas de le dire. On sent (impression ou réalité, je n'ai aucun moyen de juger, mais je m'en fous : l'art c'est bien faire passer des désirs pour des réalités, il me semble) qu'il est dans la musique comme la musique est en lui, le film, le piano, le reste sont là mais ce n'est pas vraiment important.

Sinon, pour l'heure c'est Ornette Coleman. Faudrait faire le jeu des 7 erreurs ou plutôt des 7 ressemblances entre les deux mais vu que je n'ai pas l'ombre d'une compétence musicale, je ne joue pas.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Novembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> the nits ? un des plus grands groupes du monde !!!!   avec une vingtaine d'albums...??? oui c'est très bon
> ils sont hollandais je crois...



The NITS, hors Compétition...
Moi, This Morning...  :rateau:


----------



## Tangi (22 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Non  pas que ça...
> 
> J'aime bien énormément de choses à vrai dire: Dave Clarke, Björk, Garbage, Enya, Emilie Simon, Faithless, Anthony Rother, Felix Da Housecat, Peaches, Arno, Alanis Morissette, Moloko, Placebo et beaucoup d'autres... :love:
> 
> ...



Peaches c'est vraiment pas mal, je l'ai vu en concert à La Route du Rock à Saint-Malo, elle est complètement déjantée, c'était un sacré spectacle, elle crachait du sang (du faux bien sûr), elle était accompagnée de deux danseuses gigantesques (en taille) habillées tout en cuir, leur visage était masqué par un masque de chat en cuir (spécial et tellement décalé), elle était grimpé le long des colonnes, enfin bon très très spécial, c'était plutôt marrant...

Moi j'écoute en boucle le simple "Four to the floor" de Starsailor remixé par Thin white duke... Je ne m'en passe plus...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

>



L'abum de Mark Hollis, l'ex-leader de Talk Talk, est un petit bijou


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> L'abum de Mark Hollis, l'ex-leader de Talk Talk, est un petit bijou



je vais l'écouter...

Ben j'ai écoté des extraits sur l'ITMS, je vais l'acheter


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Novembre 2004)

c'est vrai qu'il est bon le Mark Hollis...
Qui connaît cet Album !!! (ne répondez pas tous en même temps)


----------



## teo (22 Novembre 2004)

Sylvester Boy/Monsters rule this world!


----------



## dude (22 Novembre 2004)

Belle voix, elle va sortir un DVD ou elle fait un live dans la nature avec comme seule et unique spectatrice et accompagnatrice (je comprends pas non plus).


----------



## piro (23 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Belle voix, elle va sortir un DVD ou elle fait un live dans la nature avec comme seule et unique spectatrice et accompagnatrice (je comprends pas non plus).



excellent album


----------



## piro (23 Novembre 2004)

pour moi ce matin c etait plutôt 
Deftones "around the fur"






j aime bien CAT POWER mais le matin c est trop triste 
ca me mets le moral dans les chaussettes


----------



## dude (23 Novembre 2004)

hehe tout pareil ici  Sauf que ce matin je suis encore indecis entre Auf Der Maur et des choses plus... enfin moins...  ... comme grand funk ou AC/DC


----------



## teo (23 Novembre 2004)

Ben y'a pas photo, ce matin, j'ai Everyday is like Sunday dans la tête, ça vous étonne ?

_Trudging slowly over wet sand
Back to the bench where your clothes were stolen
This is the coastal town
That they forgot to close down
Armageddon - come Armageddon!
Come, Armageddon! Come!
Everyday is like Sunday
Everyday is silent and grey
Hide on the promenade
Etch a postcard :
How I Dearly Wish I Was Not Here
In the seaside town
...that they forgot to bomb
Come, Come, Come - nuclear bomb
Everyday is like Sunday
Everyday is silent and grey
Trudging back over pebbles and sand
And a strange dust lands on your hands
(And on your face...)
(On your face ...)
(On your face ...)
(On your face ...)
Everyday is like Sunday
Win Yourself A Cheap Tray
Share some greased tea with me
Everyday is silent and grey_


----------



## IceandFire (23 Novembre 2004)

c'est de qui ??? 
alors ce concert ??? racontes


----------



## IceandFire (23 Novembre 2004)

py racontes le aussi sur notre forum


----------



## teo (23 Novembre 2004)

je vais pas emm** tout le monde avec mon déniaisage ! 
Déçu en bien, comme on dit à Genève pour dire qu'on a été heureusement surpris 
En résumé: j'aime, j'en ferai pas des folies mais la réputation de has-been qu'on m'avait parfois décrite est erronnée à mon gout. Il est malheureux le garçon mais il le prend avec humour, auto-dérision et connait son public: il le flatte et le cravache en 1/2 secondes... les clones apprécieront. Il est une icone et un mythe mais apparemment arrive à pas trop mal le gérer (avec l'âge ?).
Très belles lumières (à part les projos dans la gueule de son arrivée sur scène: 3 mn à fermer les yeux ou regarder le fond de la salle et les gens éblouis), particulièrement le panneau lampion Morrissey de fond de scène, dancing-rétro à mourir: magnifique, très drôle en fait et bien géré... musiciens pas mal en kilts sur scène ! Le batteur était top torse poil avec son gong paillettes dorés et le nom du label Attack sur son fut.
Bonne soirée, donc. Je crois qu'il faut soit détester le personnage, sa voix ou faire preuve de mauvaise volonté pour dire que c'était pas cool... ("de mon temps, il était mieux, il chantait mieux, il était moins gros...").
Faudra que tu m'expliques la fin de l'histoire avec Sacha Distel, j'ai pas entendu la fin ! 

Sinon là, j'écoute "Crazy Ivan" de Ver Vlads sur Café del Mar Vol. 1 (94)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je vais pas emm** tout le monde avec mon déniaisage !
> Déçu en bien, comme on dit à Genève pour dire qu'on a été heureusement surpris
> En résumé: j'aime, j'en ferai pas des folies mais la réputation de has-been qu'on m'avait parfois décrite est erronnée à mon gout. Il est malheureux le garçon mais il le prend avec humour, auto-dérision et connait son public: il le flatte et le cravache en 1/2 secondes... les clones apprécieront. Il est une icone et un mythe mais apparemment arrive à pas trop mal le gérer (avec l'âge ?).
> Très belles lumières (à part les projos dans la gueule de son arrivée sur scène: 3 mn à fermer les yeux ou regarder le fond de la salle et les gens éblouis), particulièrement le panneau lampion Morrissey de fond de scène, dancing-rétro à mourir: magnifique, très drôle en fait et bien géré... musiciens pas mal en kilts sur scène ! Le batteur était top torse poil avec son gong paillettes dorés et le nom du label Attack sur son fut.
> ...



Le pingouin qui joue dans l'orchestre du café, c'est bon cela. 

J'espère être prochainement malade

Nana te passe le bonjour; elle t'as cherché hier sans succès peut être en décembre


----------



## yvos (23 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'il est bon le Mark Hollis...
> Qui connaît cet Album !!! (ne répondez pas tous en même temps)



moi j'ai le précédent, et c'est sympa, sans non plus casser des briques


----------



## yvos (23 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Non  pas que ça...
> 
> J'aime bien énormément de choses à vrai dire: Dave Clarke, Björk, Garbage, Enya, Emilie Simon, Faithless, Anthony Rother, Felix Da Housecat, Peaches, Arno, Alanis Morissette, Moloko, Placebo et beaucoup d'autres... :love:
> 
> ...



mmmh...peaches...
 

t'as oublié Brigitte?


----------



## Dedalus (23 Novembre 2004)

je viens de rechercher pour une copine (et de réécouter aussi) ça :
Deux fois Robert Wyatt pour lequel j'ai une indéniable afición










Et puis, pour que chacun ait sa version (clin d'½il aux Gouldistes : chez Glenn Gould, à vrai dire, j'aime mieux le personnage, qui m'est sympathique, que ses interprétations-adaptations)






et aussi L'Offrande musicale


----------



## slint (23 Novembre 2004)

moi j'ecoute pixies, sonic youth, pavement, trail of dead, catpower et pleins d'autres trucs


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Novembre 2004)




----------



## yvos (23 Novembre 2004)

slint a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ecoute pixies, sonic youth, pavement, trail of dead, catpower et pleins d'autres trucs



logique avec un pseudo comme le tiens


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

>



Mais dis moi Pitchfork, ça c'est un album de "God Speed You Black Emperor" ou de "Silver Mount Zion", j'ai vu GODSPEED... à Montpellier en 2002, bon souvenir... :rateau:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai le précédent, et c'est sympa, sans non plus casser des briques



Tu parles du précédent Mark Hollis, ou du précédent Future Pilot Aka...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Mais dis moi Pitchfork, ça c'est un album de "God Speed You Black Emperor" ou de "Silver Mount Zion", j'ai vu GODSPEED... à Montpellier en 2002, bon souvenir... :rateau:








C'est bien Godspeed You Black Emperor bien que les connexions avec Silver Mount Zion sont évidentes


----------



## yvos (23 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles du précédent Mark Hollis, ou du précédent Future Pilot Aka...



future pilot aka


----------



## Luc G (23 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> je viens de rechercher pour une copine (et de réécouter aussi) ça :
> Deux fois Robert Wyatt pour lequel j'ai une indéniable afición



Robert Wyatt, un grand monsieur   

Et les soft machine, quand on réécoute ça (ce qui m'arrive assez fréquemment  , bien que je n'ai que peu de CD et quelques vinyle (genre le "5" ), on se dit qu'à la StarAc, ils ont encore du travail     

J'ai vu un concert des soft machine à Montpellier (plus précisément à Tréviers ou St Mathieu), ça devait être en 76, ça nous rajeunit pas    : c'était pas la meilleure époque (Wyatt n'y était plus d'ailleurs) mais un grand concert quand même   

Sinon, Gould, je préfère à Leonhardt


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Novembre 2004)

Ne pas déranger... :sleep:


----------



## Dedalus (23 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Robert Wyatt, un grand monsieur
> 
> J'ai vu un concert des soft machine à Montpellier (plus précisément à Tréviers ou St Mathieu), ça devait être en 76, ça nous rajeunit pas    : c'était pas la meilleure époque (Wyatt n'y était plus d'ailleurs) mais un grand concert quand même


Je ne les ai jamais vus en concert : en 76 j'avais 13 ans et je m'intéressais davantage aux filles. Ça m'est venu plus tard. Il font plutôt partie des favoris de mes parents que j'ai "adoptés"... Y'en a d'autres que je leur ai abandonnés sans regrets, comme Lavilliers ou Catherine Lara.
 Je trouve qu'on oublie trop les SM


----------



## teo (23 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

>



belle photo...


Allez sinon je me refais
Human nature de Sweet Drop. Ce titre est trop fort. 
Si quelqu'un sait si la voix et le chant utilisés sont un emprunt et si oui , quelle est la référence de l'original... je suis preneur.


----------



## dude (23 Novembre 2004)

J'ecoute NEU!.. mais je vais changer vite fait. :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (23 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Je ne les ai jamais vus en concert : en 76 j'avais 13 ans et je m'intéressais davantage aux filles.


L'un n'empêchait pas l'autre. Si, si, je t'assure.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> J'ecoute NEU!.. mais je vais changer vite fait. :rateau:



You CAN


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> belle photo...



la musique est à la hauteur


----------



## teo (23 Novembre 2004)

Fire in the wood - Phil Weeks sur Brique Rouge 2


----------



## dude (23 Novembre 2004)

quelqu'un connait Cody chessnutt? Une amie me "lourde" avec ca...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un connait Cody chessnutt? Une amie me "lourde" avec ca...



Vic Chesnutt oui ; Cody Chessnutt non


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Novembre 2004)

:love:


----------



## dude (23 Novembre 2004)

C'est du bon? :love:
Je n'ai que celui la 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dommage qu'on ne voit pas a quoi ressemblait la version vynile, qui s'ouvrait (pochette double vynile) avec Prince qui represente une sorte de Joker. La face 1 etant "intro" et la face 2 "end".
La premiere pochette que j'ai trouve magnifique... 

_Les enfants qui mentent ne vont pas au paradis..._ :rose:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Novembre 2004)

Pour la motivation


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Novembre 2004)

La c'est Kaltes Klares Wasser des Chicks on Speed :love: :love: :love:


----------



## lumai (24 Novembre 2004)

Là j'écoute (_pas vraiment en fait... ça tourne plutôt en boucle dans ma tête... j'arrive pas à l'arréter et c'est bien parti pour toute la journée..._)

 J'ai vu New-York
 New-York USA
 J'ai vu New-York
  New-York USA
 J'ai jamais rien vu d'au'
 J'ai jamais rien vu d'aussi haut
 New-York
 New-York USA

 ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Novembre 2004)

Roger Waters:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Novembre 2004)

:style:


----------



## piro (24 Novembre 2004)

ce matin j ecoute un peu de NIGHTWISH


----------



## piro (24 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> :style:


ca me rappelle un clip de weird al yankovic cette pochette





  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> ca me rappelle un clip de weird al yankovic cette pochette
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'est vrai il a l'air bien DEVO aussi celui là...  :modo:


----------



## teo (24 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> C'est du bon? :love:
> Je n'ai que celui la
> 
> 
> ...




"Vous étiez de l'autre côté de la salle, vous dansiez si fort..." 

Tu me donnes envie de le ré-écouter.
Pour Prince, le dernier - Musicology, celui que fabienr écoutait - est un renouveau depuis ceux des annnées 90 et le R&B-rap parfois assez indigeste pour mes oreilles. J'ai plus de 30 CD de ce gars et il arrive encore à me surprendre après 20 ans. Et bizarement je me trouve pas particulièrement fan.

Allez je finis Version Pardner sur Sandinista! de Clash et je passe à Parade


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Novembre 2004)

Alors qu'est ce qu'on écoute comme music là depuis 11h15 ???


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Novembre 2004)

les gargouillis de mon ventre !!!


----------



## teo (24 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> les gargouillis de mon ventre !!!


Pareil 

sinon, depuis la fin de Parade.... c'est le juke box...
pour être précis et dans l'ordre inverse (je met pas les titres, enfin à part si il y a une demande précise...  ) :

Tangerine Dream
Deee-Lite
The Three Keys
Harry Belafonte
James Brown
Prodigy
Massive Attack
Philip Glass
Black Eyed Peas
Carlo Gesualdo & The Hilliard Ensemble
Llorca
Andreas Johnson
Chumbawamba
Benjamin Diamond
Moby


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> les gargouillis de mon ventre !!!



les gargouillis de ton ventre Remix 2004, ça dépote!!! avec un petit expresso...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pareil
> 
> sinon, depuis la fin de Parade.... c'est le juke box...
> pour être précis et dans l'ordre inverse (je met pas les titres, enfin à part si il y a une demande précise...  ) :
> ...



oui il y a une demande précise pour ces 2 là: Tangerine Dream, Philip Glass... qui ont quelques points communs...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> oui il y a une demande précise pour ces 2 là: Tangerine Dream, Philip Glass... qui ont quelques points communs...



C'est la période Godspeed You Black Emperor

Slow Riot for New Zero Kanada







Lift Your Skinny Fiists Like Antennas To Heaven (déjà cité)    






f#a# (infinity symbol) (déjà cité)






Yanqui U.X.O.

http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00006RJ1I.01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg

Musicalement cela me fait un peu penser à Tortoise 






La longueur des plages de GYBE m'a fait penser à cet album de Hüsker Dü






et je recommande également cet album de Hüsker Dü avec le petit bijou repris par Therapy par la suite qu'est Diane






Bob Mould, le chanteur, a fait ensuite Sugar et des albums solos






J'arrête là : de proche en proche je vais bien remonter à David & Jonathan "Est-Ce Que Tu Viens Pour Les Vacances?" que Itunes m'a joué hier !!!


----------



## iTof (24 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pareil
> 
> sinon, depuis la fin de Parade.... c'est le juke box...
> pour être précis et dans l'ordre inverse (je met pas les titres, enfin à part si il y a une demande précise...  ) :
> ...


 > j'aime cette play-list :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> J'arrête là : de proche en proche je vais bien remonter à David & Jonathan "Est-Ce Que Tu Viens Pour Les Vacances?" que Itunes m'a joué hier !!!



oui arrête Là!!! termines d'abord ta digestion...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Novembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> > j'aime cette play-list :love:



il l'a expurgé de certains titres peu glorieux


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> oui arrête Là!!! termine d'abord ta digestion...



J'ai gardé en réserve ce joyau de la chanson française (je n'ai pas trouvé de pochette : de mémoire devant un 4*4 dans des dunes les cheveux au vent)

Dans les miroirs chinois
Dans le bleu des photos
Dans le regard d'un chat
Dans les ailes d'un oiseau
Dans la force d'un arbre
Dans la couleur de l'eau
Je te survivrai

Dans l'hiver et le vent
Dans le froid des maisons
Dans les sables mouvants
Où j'écrirai ton nom
Dans la fièvre et le sang
Dans les murs des prisons
Je te survivrai

Je te survivrai d'un amour vivant
Je te survivrai dans des yeux d'enfant
Je te survivrai comme un revenant
Je te survivrai

Je te survivrai et tu m'entendras
Je te survivrai quelque part en toi
Je te survivrai au-delà de toi
Je te survivrai

Dans les bruits de la ville
Dans les aéroports
Dans les jours difficiles
Où je t'aimais encore
Dans les nuits anonymes
Où je perdrai mon corps
Je te survivrai

Je te survivrai d'un amour vivant
Je te survivrai dans des yeux d'enfant
Je te survivrai comme un revenant
Je te survivrai

Dans les frissons du c½ur
Dans les maudites chansons
Dans les cages d'ascenseur
Où ils gardent les bas-fonds
Dans l'angoisse et la peur
Frissonnant d'émotion
Je te survivrai

Je te survivrai d'un amour vivant
Je te survivrai dans des yeux d'enfant
Je te survivrai comme un revenant
Je te survivrai

Je te survivrai et tu m'entendras
Je te survivrai quelque part en toi
Je te survivrai au-delà de moi
Je te survivrai

Je te survivrai d'un amour vivant
Je te survivrai dans des yeux d'enfant
Je te survivrai comme un revenant
Je te survivrai ...... {ad lib}


----------



## dool (24 Novembre 2004)

aaaad lib !

 :sick:  :sick:  :sick: 

MAIS KESKI S'PASSSSSSSEEEEEE ????? Y'a un revival des chansons de m**** s'ancrant facilement au crane dans tous les threads !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ca peut plus durer....je dis non non et non !



PS :


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> J'ai gardé en réserve ce joyau de la chanson française (je n'ai pas trouvé de pochette : de mémoire devant un 4*4 dans des dunes les cheveux au vent)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Là ça suffit !!! Pitchfork reprends toi, tu dois manquer de magnésium :mouais:


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Novembre 2004)

Hier soir, gros revival 

*L'Etranger*

_Tous les hommes que tu as connus
Te disaient qu'ils ne voulaient plus
Donner les cartes pris comme dans un piège.
C'est dur de retenir la main d'un
Homme qui cherche plus loin,
Qui veut atteindre le Ciel pour se livrer.
Et qui veut atteindre le Ciel pour se livrer.

Puis, ramassant les cartes
Qui sont restées là sur la table,
Tu sais qu'il t'a laissé très peu, pas même son rire.
Comme tous les joueurs, il cherchait la carte
Qui est si délirante,
Qu'il n'aura plus jamais besoin d'une autre.
Qu'il n'aura plus jamais besoin d'une autre.

Un jour, penché à ta fenêtre,
Il te dira qu'il veut renaître,
Au monde que ta tendresse lui cache.
Puis, sortant de son portefeuille
Un vieil horaire de train,
Il dit "Je t'avais prévenu, je suis étranger".
"Je t'avais prévenu, je suis étranger".

Maintenant, un autre étranger
Semble vouloir que tu ignores ses rêves,
Comme s'ils étaient le fardeau de quelqu'un d'autre.
Tu as vu cet homme déjà
Donner les cartes avec son bras en or,
Et maintenant, tu vois, sa main est figée.
Oui, maintenant, tu vois sa main est figée.

Mais tu n'aimes pas regarder
Un autre homme fatigué
Déposer toutes ses cartes comme une défaite.
Tandis qu'il rêve jusqu'au sommeil,
Dans l'ombre, tu vois comme une fumée,
Une route qui monte derrière sa tête.
Une route qui monte derrière sa tête.

Tu lui dis d'entrer et de s'asseoir,
Mais, en te retournant, tu vois
Que la porte de ta chambre reste ouverte.
Et, quand tu prends sa main,
Il dit "N'ai pas peur, ma tendre amie
Ce n'est plus moi, ô mon amour, l'étranger".
"Ce n'est plus moi, ô mon amour, l'étranger".

J'ai attendu, toujours certain
De te revoir entre les trains.
Bientôt, il va falloir en prendre un autre.
Oh, je n'ai jamais eu, tu sais,
Pas le moindre plan secret,
Ni personne pour me conduire.
Et tu te demandes ce qu'il cherche à dire.
Oui, tu te demandes ce qu'il veut dire.

En bas, au bord du fleuve, demain,
Je t'attendrai, si tu veux bien,
Là, tout près du pont qu'ils construisent.
Puis, il quitte le quai pour un wagon-lit.
Tu sais qu'il cherche un autre abri,
Qu'il n'avait jamais été un étranger.
Qu'il n'avait jamais été un étranger.

Et tu dis "D'accord, le pont
Ou bien ailleurs, je viendrai".

Puis, ramassant les cartes
Qui sont restées là sur la table,
Tu sais qu'il t'a laissé très peu, pas même son rire.
Comme tous les joueurs, il cherchait la carte
Qui est si délirante,
Qu'il n'aura plus jamais besoin d'une autre.
Qu'il n'aura plus jamais besoin d'une autre.

Un jour, penché à ta fenêtre,
Il te dira qu'il veut renaître,
Au monde que ta tendresse lui cache.
Et, sortant de son portefeuille
Un vieil horaire de train,
Il dit "Je t'avais prévenu, je suis étranger".
"Je t'avais prévenu, je suis étranger"._

Leonard Cohen, adapt. Graeme Allwright


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Là ça suffit !!! Pitchfork reprends toi, tu dois manquer de magnésium :mouais:



Je me soigne 

Je suis une






à la 






Je fais une 






de






Mais j'ai récemment fait une






et me suis éclaté sur les dance floor avec


----------



## teo (24 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> oui il y a une demande précise pour ces 2 là: Tangerine Dream, Philip Glass... qui ont quelques points communs...



Ah...? les limites de mon inculture musicale m'étonneront toujours 

C'est les 2 seuls albums que j'ai des 2.
ici j'ai donc:
"World Of The Day" par Tangerine Dream sur Dream Mixes 4
"Choosing life" par Philip Glass sur la BO de The Hours qui me l'a fait découvrir. Mon père -mon dealer en musique contemporaine et classique- m'a dit: c'est répétitif en tout cas avec un petit sourire...

MP à Pitchfork [indigné !]: je n'ai rien enlevé de ce que j'ai écouté ce matin ! Pfff

Allez... la suite (toujours en sens inverse) avec toute mon affection à Jimmy

Hooverphonic
Massive Attack
Jimmy Somerville
Alain Bashung &#8212; Madame rêve
DJ Dan
Claude  -je peux faire aussi bien que Pitchfork- François &#8212; Chanson poulaire
Blue Haze / Bipath
Archive



[EDIT]: juste là, c'est Utopia de Goldfrapp. Magnifique.


----------



## iTof (24 Novembre 2004)

et dire que pendant ce temps, y'en à qui bosse...


----------



## iTof (24 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> MP à Pitchfork [indigné !]: je n'ai rien enlevé de ce que j'ai écouté ce matin ! Pfff
> 
> Allez... la suite (toujours en sens inverse) avec toute mon affection à Jimmy
> 
> ...


re- "play-list" sympathique... sauf Cloclo :mouais: :hosto:
> connais-pas "Blue Haze / Bipath"


----------



## Luc G (24 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ca peut plus durer....je dis non non et non !



Bonjour, Manon qui dit non


----------



## yvos (24 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Musicalement cela me fait un peu penser à Tortoise
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Mould, le chanteur, a fait ensuite Sugar et des albums solos



GodSpeed et Tortoise? c'est quand même pas les mêmes atmosphères, nan?? 
 :mouais: 

Sugar, c'est un peu le tombeau de Bob Mould quand même


----------



## dool (24 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, Manon qui dit non



Non Manon n'est pas mon nom !


----------



## teo (24 Novembre 2004)

Oui.

je sais.  

Bon j'arrête. Je m'y remets.
Pour Blue Haze c'est sur Undulation 1 un mix de Satoshi Tomiie & Hector Romero


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Non Manon n'est pas mon nom !




Ma tou di non !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> GodSpeed et Tortoise? c'est quand même pas les mêmes atmosphères, nan??
> :mouais:



J'ai dit un peu : sauf erreur de ma part, il y a une compil dont la pochette est bleu clair qui vient de sortir avec divers artistes (c'est con ce que j'écris là c'est le principe de la compil après tout) avec du GYBE et du Tortoise notamment. 



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> Sugar, c'est un peu le tombeau de Bob Mould quand même



Le tombeau (musical) de Bob Mould est plus intéressant que le berceau (musical) d'un Jean-Pierre François (dans son cas le berceau et le tombeau sont presque confondus) !!!


----------



## squarepusher (24 Novembre 2004)

The Other People Place - Lifstyles Of The Laptop Café





 ultra :love: , c'était pas un naze ce James Stinson
 Par contre il a un jour dit que Moby est le plus gros naze sur Terre , il avait raison!


----------



## iTof (24 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Le tombeau (musical) de Bob Mould est plus intéressant que le berceau (musical) d'un Jean-Pierre François (dans son cas le berceau et le tombeau sont presque confondus) !!!


Pitchfork,

l'expression est "du berceau à la tombe"...  très à la mode dans le milieu industriel désormais.


----------



## rezba (24 Novembre 2004)

Découvert gràce à Foguenne, me voici enfin en possession de l'album de Soldout, Stop Talking.
 Et ça valait le coup de chercher !


----------



## poildep (24 Novembre 2004)

ouais, ils font de bons trucs ces p'tits belges.


----------



## MrStone (24 Novembre 2004)

Danny the dog, la bande son par Massive Attack, première écoute...





Pour l'instant sensation plutôt positive, à confirmer après un tour complet...

En revanche le film... je pense que j'irai pas voir


----------



## squarepusher (24 Novembre 2004)

Phonique _ Work Together  :love:
ce moceau, je l'adore mais je ne sais pas si l'album est super


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Novembre 2004)

ça pue.


gouts de chiottes.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Novembre 2004)

tout vient à point à qui sait attendre !


----------



## squarepusher (24 Novembre 2004)

ça commence bien !


----------



## Dedalus (24 Novembre 2004)

Le Chant de la Terre, avec Kathleen Ferrier, dierction John Barbirolli. Un "live" peu connu, qui pour moi éclipse largement la version dirigée par Bruno Walter (avec la même Kathleen).
Je ne l'ai jamais entendue en concert, et le disque rend assez mal cette sorte de voix si spéciale


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Novembre 2004)

à écouter d'urgence (aux urgences)  :modo:


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> sauf erreur de ma part, il y a une compil dont la pochette est bleu clair qui vient de sortir avec divers artistes (c'est con ce que j'écris là c'est le principe de la compil après tout) avec du GYBE et du Tortoise notamment.



effectivement, c'est une très bonne démonstration  :rateau:    (je suis d'accord sur le un peu    , c'était histoire de te faire causer )


----------



## IceandFire (25 Novembre 2004)

that joke isn't funny anymore...


----------



## teo (25 Novembre 2004)

Ben là pas grand chose (préparation du repas du soir, c'est plutot France Inter), juste que j'ai craqué à la Fnac (je m'étais bien dit que'il fallait pas y aller) et je vais vous emm** ces prochains jours avec DM, j'ai pris les Remixes 81&#8230;04 et le dvd One night in paris. Désolé comme dirait l'autre


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> effectivement, c'est une très bonne démonstration  :rateau:    (je suis d'accord sur le un peu    , c'était histoire de te faire causer )



Je faisais référence à cette compilation "Song of the silent land"






et apparemmment le track listing qui diverge selon les différentes sources ne contiendrait pas Tortoise (j'avais lu dans un Virgin le tracklisting écrit à la main par un vendeur)


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ben là pas grand chose (préparation du repas du soir, c'est plutot France Inter)



genre le "Téléphone sonne"   

moi, en ce moment, c'est Mogwai, rock action


----------



## Dedalus (25 Novembre 2004)

Ce matin, pour me réveiller et me mettre de bonne humeur







Cette après-midi, en nettoyant des vieilles photos de famille pour les sauver de l'effacement


----------



## IceandFire (25 Novembre 2004)

rubber ring...


----------



## steinway (26 Novembre 2004)

the canticle of the sun


----------



## steinway (26 Novembre 2004)

et du liszt


----------



## steinway (26 Novembre 2004)

et pour finir un magnifique enregistrement de Pletnev et d Argerich


----------



## piro (26 Novembre 2004)

ce matin en arrivant au boulot j ecoutais Dire Straits "Sultans of swing"





c est vraiment le genre de chanson qui me mets de bonne humeur le matin


----------



## yvos (26 Novembre 2004)

moi, c'était "La maman et la putain", de Diabologum


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Novembre 2004)

J'écoute cela


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2004)

Réveillé par "Sunburn" de Muse, ce matin.
Pour ceux qui ne se souviennent pas, c'est la musique de la première pub pour iTunes


----------



## teo (26 Novembre 2004)

Vous allez rigoler... mais j'aime bien, ça me rappelle plein de souvenirs cools, j'écoute Sandra (un morceau faut pas déconner quand même...) . Si si si... la teutonne (c'est gentil et familier chez moi, ma s½ur est allemande  ) Heaven can wait (Extended Version)

Une vraie machine à remonter le temps. Entre ça et l'autre scie de Pichtfork de l'autre (non on en parle plus, ça nous reviendrait en tête), j'ai choisi 
Son mari c'était (c'est toujours ?) Cretu, le pondeur de tubes probables, non ?






Sur ce bonne journée... je vais passer au premier CD de DM maintenant. Courage !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Vous allez rigoler... mais j'aime bien, ça me rappelle plein de souvenirs cools, j'écoute Sandra (un morceau faut pas déconner quand même...) . Si si si... la teutonne (c'est gentil et familier chez moi, ma s½ur est allemande  ) Heaven can wait (Extended Version)
> 
> Une vraie machine à remonter le temps. Entre ça et l'autre scie de Pichtfork de l'autre (non on en parle plus, ça nous reviendrait en tête), j'ai choisi
> Son mari c'était (c'est toujours ?) Cretu, le pondeur de tubes probables, non ?
> ...



L'époque des chanteuses en "a" ne serait pas complète sans Sabrina et Samantha. Du trio celle qui chantait c'était Sandra, les deux autres faisaient tapisserie dans les chambres de certains  

Pour Sabrina j'ai un cover de Lt-No anciennement Les tétines Noires qui vaut le détour


----------



## dool (26 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Réveillé par "Sunburn" de Muse, ce matin.
> Pour ceux qui ne se souviennent pas, c'est la musique de la première pub pour iTunes



Je sors du débat un peu mais...fabien, tu sais qu'entre ton avatar et ta musique du matin (que je suis aller voir plusieurs fois en concert car ils déchirent), bah moi j't'aime bien tu sais  !! 
Puis ton "sortez couvert" aussi il mérite d'être solicité ! 

Sur ce, bonne journée a tous...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Novembre 2004)

Is it getting better 
Or do you feel the same 
Will it make it easier on you 
Now you got someone to blame 

You say 
One love 
One life 
When it's one need 
In the night 
It's one love 
We get to share it 
It leaves you baby 
If you don't care for it 

Did I disappoint you ? 
Or leave a bad taste in your mouth ? 
You act like you never had love 
And you want me to go without 

Well it's too late 
Tonight 
To drag tha past out 
Into the light 
We're one 
But we're not the same 
We get to carry each other 
Carry each other 
One 

Have you come here for forgiveness 
Have you come tor raise the dead 
Have you come here to play Jesus 
To the lepers in your head 
Did I ask too much 
More than a lot 
You gave me nothing 
Now it's all I got 
We're one 
But we're not the same 
We hurt each other 
Then we do it again 

You say 
Love is a temple 
Love a higher law 
Love is a temple 
Love the higher law 
You ask me to enter 
But then you make me crawl 
And I can't be holding on 
To what you got 
When all you got is hurt 

One love 
One blood 
One life 
You got to do what you should 

One life 
With each other 
Sisters 
Brothers 

One life 
But we're not the same 
We get to carry each other 
Carry each other 

One


----------



## piro (26 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Is it getting better
> Or do you feel the same
> Will it make it easier on you
> Now you got someone to blame
> ...



c est pas ma préférée de U2 
je lui préfère celle-ci

I can't believe the news today
Oh, I can't close my eyes 
And make it go away
How long...
How long must we sing this song?
How long? How long...
'cause tonight...we can be as one
Tonight...


Broken bottles under children's feet
Bodies strewn across the dead end street
But I won't heed the battle call
It puts my back up
Puts my back up against the wall


Sunday, Bloody Sunday
Sunday, Bloody Sunday
Sunday, Bloody Sunday


And the battle's just begun
There's many lost, but tell me who has won
The trench is dug within our hearts
And mothers, children, brothers, sisters 
Torn apart


Sunday, Bloody Sunday
Sunday, Bloody Sunday


How long...
How long must we sing this song?
How long? How long...
'cause tonight...we can be as one
Tonight...tonight... 


Sunday, Bloody Sunday
Sunday, Bloody Sunday


Wipe the tears from your eyes
Wipe your tears away
Oh, wipe your tears away
Oh, wipe your tears away
(Sunday, Bloody Sunday)
Oh, wipe your blood shot eyes
(Sunday, Bloody Sunday)


Sunday, Bloody Sunday (Sunday, Bloody Sunday)
Sunday, Bloody Sunday (Sunday, Bloody Sunday)


And it's true we are immune
When fact is fiction and TV reality
And today the millions cry
We eat and drink while tomorrow they die


(Sunday, Bloody Sunday)


The real battle just begun
To claim the victory Jesus won
On...


Sunday Bloody Sunday
Sunday Bloody Sunday...


----------



## dool (26 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> One



 c'est qui les 2 U a qui tu dédicaces cette song mon pitchou ??


----------



## dool (26 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> Sunday Bloody Sunday
> Sunday Bloody Sunday...



La version Live par Radiohead est bluffante quant au respect de la chanson tout ça tout ça...

mis a part ca je suis a la bourre ce matin..et merde...connerie de musique qui nous retiens


----------



## Luc G (26 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui les 2 U a qui tu dédicaces cette song mon pitchou ??



Bonjour "Baaby dool", tout dépend de l'espace dans lequel nous sommes !!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> c est pas ma préférée de U2
> je lui préfère celle-ci



moi non plus une de mes préférées est 

Won't you come back tomorrow
Won't you come back tomorrow
Won't you come back tomorrow
Can I sleep tonight

Outside
Somebody's outside
Somebody's knocking at the door
There's a black car parked
At the side of the road
Don't go to the door
Don't go to the door

I'm going out
I'm going outside mother
I'm going out there

Won't you be back tomorrow
Won't you be back tomorrow
Will you be back tomorrow

Who broke the window
Who broke down the door
Who tore the curtain
And who was He for
Who healed the wounds
Who heals the scars
Open the door
Open the door

Won't you come back tomorrow
Won't you be back tomorrow
Will you be back tomorrow
Can I sleep tonight

Cause I want you...I...I want you...
I really...I...I want...I...I...
I want you to be back tomorrow
I want you to be back tomorrow
Will you be back tomorrow

Won't you be back tomorrow
Won't you be back tomorrow
Will you be back tomorrow
Open up, open up
To the lamb of God
To the love of he who made 
The blind to see
He's coming back
He's coming back
I believe it
Jesus coming

I'm gonna be there
I'm gonna be there mother
I'm gonna be there mother
I'm going out there
And you're gonna be there...


----------



## DandyWarhol (26 Novembre 2004)

J'écoute beaucoup *Natacha Atlas*, et en plus en ce moment elle est en tournée. :love: 

J'ai eu la chance aussi de voir *Rachid Taha* ce dimanche à Milan, et vu qu'il sera encore en tournée en France dans les mois à venir, je conseille à quiconque qui aimerait découvrir sa musique d'aller le voir sur scène. Il vaut vraiment le détour!
*DW*


----------



## teo (26 Novembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu la chance aussi de voir *Rachid Taha* ce dimanche à Milan, et vu qu'il sera encore en tournée en France dans les mois à venir, je conseille à quiconque qui aimerait découvrir sa musique d'aller le voir sur scène. Il vaut vraiment le détour!
> *DW*



Je l'ai vu 2 fois en concert, j'avais été déçu par le fait qu'il était trop fracassé pour chanter et tenir debout. Ca allait à Milan ? Quelqu'un a écouté son nouvel album ? J'aime bien ce gars.


(DM / Rush [Spiritual guidance mix] )


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (26 Novembre 2004)

c'est une honte de rire, sur le dos des gens malades...
j'ai cherché l'erreur pendant 5 minutes AH!AH! y en à marre! :hein: 
Kiboojiboy se vengera...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> c'est une honte de rire, sur le dos des gens malades...
> j'ai cherché l'erreur pendant 5 minutes AH!AH! y en à marre! :hein:
> Kiboojiboy se vengera...



Dans ce cas tu te fais un petit






Cela va te détruire tout le cerveau et la maladie va disparaître

Je te laisse le soin d'expliquer ton message : il n'est pas compréhensisble de tous


----------



## DandyWarhol (26 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai vu 2 fois en concert, j'avais été déçu par le fait qu'il était trop fracassé pour chanter et tenir debout. Ca allait à Milan ? Quelqu'un a écouté son nouvel album ? J'aime bien ce gars.
> 
> 
> (DM / Rush [Spiritual guidance mix] )


A Milan disons que .. bon je vais pas te cacher qu'il avait surement un peu bu.. mais ça va avec le personnage je pense..
Et le nouvel album est tellement génial et l'ensemble du groupe suit tellement bien derrière qu'on se laisse enchanter par le concert. Non sérieux si tu peux le voir sur cette tournée ça vaut le coup!
En plus il chante quelque grands classiques: Ya Rayah, Ida...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (26 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je te laisse le soin d'expliquer ton message : il n'est pas compréhensisble de tous



Kidboojiboy ne peut pas et ne veut pas être compris de tous ! :hosto: 
rien ne peut détruire le cerveau de Kidboojiboy (même pas les documents administratifs) :modo:


----------



## teo (26 Novembre 2004)

J'irai sans doute le voir, t'inquiète !
Mais entre boire un petit peu et être défoncé, c'est pas pareil. Il faisait surtout peine à voir parce qu'on l'aime bien et qu'il avait pas l'air bien.


----------



## DandyWarhol (26 Novembre 2004)

Non là ça allait alors. Je ne l'ai pas vu dans l'état dont tu parles donc je ne me rend pas compte, mais bon il chantait bien à Milan.
Il a joué 2 soirs de suite, j'ai vu seulement le 1er concert. Il y avait pas mal de spectateurs sur la scène durant plusieurs chansons. Bonne ambiance!


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Je sors du débat un peu mais...fabien, tu sais qu'entre ton avatar et ta musique du matin (que je suis aller voir plusieurs fois en concert car ils déchirent), bah moi j't'aime bien tu sais  !!
> Puis ton "sortez couvert" aussi il mérite d'être solicité !
> 
> Sur ce, bonne journée a tous...



merci! :love:


----------



## squarepusher (26 Novembre 2004)

bonjour aujourd'hui j'écoute tout ve qu'il y a de Ninja Tune dasn mes disques ( Mr Scruff, Coldcut , Amon Tobijn , Kid Koala , Roots Manuva , TTC , Diplo , DJ Food etc ....)
 Mais en fait je suis la pour vous demander des conseils :
 Que me conseillez vous d'accéssible dans la musique classique du 20ème siècle et dans le jazz?
 Merci pour vos réponses :love:
 Je n'y connais rien !:rose:


----------



## FANREM (26 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas tu te fais un petit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens, tu ecoutes ca, toi. 
Surprenant    n'est il point


----------



## Juste en passant (26 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Hier soir, gros revival



Je ne me lasse pas de ses textes....


*Viendras-tu avec moi ?*

_Je peux vous offrir un feu d'artifice
De mille soleils éclatés
Et le tremblement de douce angoisse
Je peux vous apprendre à voler.

Viendras-tu avec moi ma belle?
Viendras-tu avec moi ?

Je peux vous emmener par les racines
Vous faire monter dans la sève des arbres
Je peux vous apprendre la caresse
Du sang qui coule sur le sabre.

Viendras-tu avec moi, ma belle ?
Viendras-tu avec moi ?

Je peux vous offrir un cimetière
Où les tombes s'ouvrent sur les corps
Vous faire découvrir des désirs obscurs
Je peux vous offrir la mort.

Viendras-tu avec moi, ma belle?
Viendras-tu avec moi ?_

*Graeme Allwright*


----------



## Luc G (26 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Que me conseillez vous d'accéssible dans la musique classique du 20ème siècle et dans le jazz?


Pour ce qui est du jazz, c'est tellement pléthorique que ça va pas être facile de faire des choix    même en restant vraiment dans le haut du panier.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (26 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me lasse pas de ses textes....
> Viendras-tu avec moi, ma belle?
> Viendras-tu avec moi ?[/I]
> 
> *Graeme Allwright*



Si tu t'y prends comme ça, elle ne va pas venir...
essayes un texte de Bruel !!!


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (26 Novembre 2004)

:rose: François François is not dead...


----------



## squarepusher (26 Novembre 2004)

le bleu c'est merveilleux


----------



## Dedalus (26 Novembre 2004)

Un must (je n'avais jamais remarqué à quel point Lygeti ressemble à Klaus Kinski  )




et puisqu'on parle de Bloody Sunday, du pur et dur vu par les Irlandais d'outre ATlantique


----------



## DandyWarhol (26 Novembre 2004)

Tiens parlant de musique, ça me fait penser, je suis allé voir Faithless en concert, il y a deux jours. Je les connais peu et voulais voir un peu pour me rendre compte.
Je me suis ennuyé à mourrir!!!
Je suis parti au bout d'une heure en espérant que au fil du concert ça se réchaufferait un peu et j'ai fini par comprendre que c'est vraiment pas un style de musique qui me convient.


----------



## dude (26 Novembre 2004)

_Pissing in a river, watching it rise 
Tattoo fingers shy away from me 
Voices voices mesmerize 
Voices voices beckoning sea 
Come come come come back come back 
Come back come back come back 

Spoke of a wheel, tip of a spoon 
Mouth of a cave, I'm a slave I'm free. 
When are you coming ? Hope you come soon 
Fingers, fingers encircling thee 
Come come come come come come 
Come come come come come come for me oh 

My bowels are empty, excreting your soul 
What more can I give you ? Baby I don't know 
What more can I give you to make this thing grow? 
Don't turn your back now, I'm talking to you 

Should I pursue a path so twisted ? 
Should I crawl defeated and gifted ? 
Should I go the length of a river 
[The royal, the throne, the cry me a river] 
Everything I've done, I've done for you 
Oh I give my life for you. 
Every move I made I move to you, 
And I came like a magnet for you now. 

What about it, you're gonna leave me, 
What about it, you don't need me, 
What about it, I can't live without you, 
What about it, I never doubted you 
What about it ? What about it ? 
What about it ? What about it ? 

Should I pursue a path so twisted ? 
Should I crawl defeated and gifted ? 
Should I go the length of a river, 
[The royal, the throne, the cry me a river] 
What about it, what about it, what about it ? 
Oh, I'm pissing in a river. 
_

Patti Smith 
Land :rose:


----------



## teo (26 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Mais en fait je suis la pour vous demander des conseils :
> Que me conseillez vous d'accéssible dans la musique classique du 20ème siècle et dans le jazz?
> Merci pour vos réponses :love:
> Je n'y connais rien !:rose:



J'y connais pas grand chose mais si je dois retenir un artiste que j'ai découvert cette année: Claude Debussy / Préludes
J'ai écouté une première fois j'ai détesté. Je m'y suis remis un mois plus tard, j'aime beaucoup ! Allez savoir...

Sinon je sature après 2h de remix de DM.

iTunes me balance donc
JS Bach (Concerto #3)
Carter USM (Suicide isn't painless)
et maintenant The Clash (Jimmy Jazz)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Couhoulinn (26 Novembre 2004)

Mr. Children en ce moment   

Plus d'infos ici hihi Il y a même un mp3 à télécharger 

Vive la J-Pop et le J-Rock wahou


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (26 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

>


je crois que bertrand Burgalat les à produits, c'est quel genre !
là j'écoutais Adamo en allemand...si si


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> je crois que bertrand Burgalat les à produits, c'est quel genre !
> là j'écoutais Adamo en allemand...si si



Genre Parental Advisory & Provocateur

Musique : Industriel

Langues : allemand, anglais, serbo-croate

Spécialisé dans la reprise : Queen, Beatles, Rolling Stones, Europe, Statu Quo, Opus, ... et dans les "samples" : de Churchill, de Josip Broz, de films (sur Kapital de Alphaville de JL Godard)

A l'origine du collectif Neue Slovenische Kunst (Nouvel Art Slovène) qui rassemblent des peintres, des sculpteurs, ...

Créateur d'un Etat dont l'ambassade virtuelle est accessible sur Internet

Interdit de concert à l'époque de Josip Broz, désormais une icône en slovènie

Dernier album en écoute sur ITMS


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (26 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Genre Parental Advisory & Provocateur
> 
> Musique : Industriel
> Spécialisé dans la reprise : Queen, Beatles, Rolling Stones, Europe, Statu Quo, Opus, ... et dans les "samples" : de Churchill, de Josip Broz, de films (sur Kapital de Alphaville de JL Godard)
> ...



Bien renseigné ici...
Des reprises indus surement désopilantes, je vais demander l'asile politique virtuel cher eux...


----------



## squarepusher (26 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> bonjour aujourd'hui j'écoute tout ve qu'il y a de Ninja Tune dasn mes disques ( Mr Scruff, Coldcut , Amon Tobijn , Kid Koala , Roots Manuva , TTC , Diplo , DJ Food etc ....)
> Mais en fait je suis la pour vous demander des conseils :
> Que me conseillez vous d'accéssible dans la musique classique du 20ème siècle et dans le jazz?
> Merci pour vos réponses :love:
> Je n'y connais rien !:rose:


 pas beaucoup de réponses ( Merci Teo et Luc G même si la réponse de Luc n'en était pas vraiment une )
 Il y a bien des spécialistes pourtant j'en suis sûr 
 En tout cas moi j'écoute et je réécoute super discount 2 ! ça n'a vraiment rien à voir mais ça fait boum boum ,j'adore ça aussi


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> pas beaucoup de réponses ( Merci Teo et Luc G même si la réponse de Luc n'en était pas vraiment une )
> Il y a bien des spécialistes pourtant j'en suis sûr
> En tout cas moi j'écoute et je réécoute super discount 2 ! ça n'a vraiment rien à voir mais ça fait boum boum ,j'adore ça aussi



Squarepusher va sur IpodGeneration et demande à RV et Steinway ou lis certaines des discussions ils parlent très bien de jazz et de classique


----------



## squarepusher (26 Novembre 2004)

merci bien, je vous emmerde ici ou quoi ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> merci bien, je vous emmerde ici ou quoi ?



quoi !

non mais RV et Steinway hantent davantage Ipodgeneration et j'ai moi même posé la question sur le jazz


----------



## squarepusher (26 Novembre 2004)

merci Pitchfork


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> merci Pitchfork



C'est ici que cela commence :  jazz par RV


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Novembre 2004)

Tiens Pitchfork, rien que pour toi un groupe de dangereux activistes vraiment trés limite


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Novembre 2004)




----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

>


C'est ta thése ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Novembre 2004)




----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

>



Je vois... :hosto:  :casse: mais non !


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

>



Ils existent encore eux ? :affraid:    :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ils existent encore eux ? :affraid:    :mouais:  :hein:



En concert demain à Paris

No Works of Words en écoute


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> En concert demain à Paris
> 
> No Works of Words en écoute


Depuis une expérience décevante en 86 (ou 87, je sais plus bien), j'ai arrêté. 1h30 de retard, prestation très médiocre,  plus de RER pour retourner sur Paris, une nuit sur le quai à attendre le premier train en plein mois de décembre... Merci bien !!     :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Depuis une expérience décevante en 86 (ou 87, je sais plus bien), j'ai arrêté. 1h30 de retard, prestation très médiocre,  plus de RER pour retourner sur Paris, une nuit sur le quai à attendre le premier train en plein mois de décembre... Merci bien !!     :mouais:



C'était la fête triste !


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'était la fête triste !



Heureusement il y avait « Little Nemo » en première partie pour sauver la soirée (que dis-je, sauver la nuit ).


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Novembre 2004)

Là c'est Sequenced Life de The Hacker :love:


----------



## squarepusher (27 Novembre 2004)

j'adore ce morceau :love:


----------



## squarepusher (27 Novembre 2004)

Moi en ce moment c'est le Boléro de Ravel :love: .Un homme qui faisait une telle musique et qui parlais le basque ... Aujourd'hui c'est sûr ça existe pas :rateau:


----------



## Dedalus (27 Novembre 2004)

Une revenante bien attachante (j'aime sa voix)







et par vague association d'idées un hommage à celle qui fut l'aristocratique Sister Morphine







Une remasterisation 






et pour finir la nuit en beauté


----------



## Bassman (27 Novembre 2004)

Moi la c'est le dernier album de Within Temptation :







Entre métal gothique et ballade, un mélange très bon très fort que je recommande vraiment.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi la c'est le dernier album de Within Temptation :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bassman, c'est un peu de la veine de Evanescence et de The Gathering ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Novembre 2004)

Here comes a strangest reflection
Throwing a shadow on the wall
Breaking down all my defences
The distance is nowhere at all

Beautiful friend
Beautiful friend

Looking at pictures in a mirror
Counting the faces never stop
Reflecting a European stranger
Fighting the fire from the top

I've had enough of temptation
Strung up like a fox on the wheel
Waiting in so many places
The alternative is really unreal

Beautiful friend
Beautiful friend


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (28 Novembre 2004)

@@@@@@@@@@


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> @@@@@@@@@@



In the year of 2525
If man is still alive
If woman can survive
They may find

In the year of 3535
Can't tell the truth, can't tell no lie
Everything you think, do and say
Is in the pill you took today

In the year of 4545
Won't need no teeth ,won't need your eyes
Won't find a thing to do
Nobody's gonna look at you

In the year of 5555
Your arms are hanging limp at your side
Your legs have nothing to do
Some machines doin' that for you

In the year of 6565
Won't need no husband, won't need no wife
You'll pick your sons, pick your daughters too
From the bottom of a long glass tube wouwo

In the year of 7510
If god is commin' he should make it by then
Maybe he'll look around and say:
"Now it's time for the judgement day!"

In the year of 8510
God is gonna shake his mighty hand
He'll leave a salient place where man has been
Or tear it down and start again wouwo

In the year of 9595
I'm wondering if man is gonna be alive
He's taken everything earth had to give
And he's put back nothing wouwo

Now it's been 10.000 years man has cried a million tears
For what he never knew now man's dream is through
But through eternal light the twinklin' of starlight
So very far away now it's night to yesterday


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (28 Novembre 2004)

-----


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> -----


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (28 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

>



Pas mieux


----------



## squarepusher (28 Novembre 2004)

et bien pour moi c'est Tour De  France  et  dernière étape Champs-Elysées




 :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux



Moi si  :rateau: 






Groupe : AL Core
Album : Body Hammer
Visuel : Fred Beltran 
Samples: Terminator 2


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> et bien pour moi c'est Tour De  France  et  dernière étape Champs-Elysées
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Je me demande ce que peut donner la reprise de Neon Lights par U2


----------



## squarepusher (28 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Moi si  :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ça doit être bien hardcore ce truc là ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> ça doit être bien hardcore ce truc là ...



j'ai eu du mal au début mais après plusieurs écoutes et la perte de quelques capacités auditives je m'y suis fait


----------



## nato kino (28 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux



Moi si 
Des reprises à ne pas louper !! 







*EL SENOR COCONUT *- _El Baile Aleman_

1. Introduction
2. Showroom Dummies*
3. Trans Europe Express
4. The Robots
5. Neon Lights
6. Autobahn
7. Homecomputer
8. Tour De France
9. The Man Machine
10. Music Non Stop


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (28 Novembre 2004)

J'ai un faible pour celui là...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Moi si
> Des reprises à ne pas louper !!
> 
> 
> ...



Showroom Dummies*
Trans Europe Express
The Robots

sont sur le tribute que je cite


----------



## squarepusher (28 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Moi si
> Des reprises à ne pas louper !!
> 
> 
> ...


 Senor Coconut c'est le germain exilé au Chili ?
 en tout cas les reprises sud-américaines de Kraftwerk elles doivent être bien marrantes


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un faible pour celui là...


----------



## squarepusher (28 Novembre 2004)

Motorbass - Pansoul :love:


----------



## nato kino (28 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Dedalus (28 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

>


belle jaquette en tout cas.
Me fait penser à celle-ci. 





version Decca, la meilleure, à mon sens :  War requiem pour soprano, ténor, baryton, ch½ur d'enfants, ch½ur, orchestre de chambre, orchestre  et orgue, Op. 66  London Symphony Orchestra et Melos Ensemble, Simon Preston of London
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, baryton Peter Pears, ténor , Galina Vishnievskaya, soprano


Tout comme me trotte dans la tête, depuis avant-hier, la question posée par SquarePusher. Eh bien voici une ½uvre essentielle du milieu du XXe siècle.
 Le problème c'est que ça ne marche pas en donnant des manuels et des marches à suivre. On peut tout juste ouvrir des portes indiquer des départs de pistes. 
Pour en revenir à Ravel, il fut non seulement un musicien majeur mais aussi un homme courageux, un des très rares à refuser de tomber dans les délires patriotards-tricolores de 14-18.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>



Celle de ce groupe vaut le détour


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Novembre 2004)

J'écoute du métal (symphonique, lyric, epic, gothic) féminin !
Musique Celtique
Musique Bretonne
Musique gothic (sombre)
Musique classique un peu

Mon dernier album "Within Temptation" (métal gothic / épic) avec la chanteuse Sharon den adel :


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Bassman, c'est un peu de la veine de Evanescence et de The Gathering ?


Evanescance est un des bébés que WIthin T. et Gathering ont créés, et encore il y avait aussi Nightwish qui a un dernier album magnifique. The Gathering est un des premiers groupe avec ensuite Lacuna Coil, Noghtwish, Within Temptation en métal féminin.

Evanescence copie enormément ces groupes là qui sont eux plus agés...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (28 Novembre 2004)

Mini Calculateur



Je suis l'opérateur du mini calculateur

Je fais les comptes

Et les décomptes

Je compose

Et décompose

En touchant ce bouton-ci 

Il joue une petite mélodie


----------



## Dedalus (28 Novembre 2004)

Merci pour ce lien super (j'ai plein de  neveux et nièces qui viennent faire les minigeeks chez moi   )
En plus, Aaron Copland,; pas à dire, ils ont bon goût !


----------



## Dedalus (28 Novembre 2004)

Dans le genre ludique, mes chiards aiment bien ça :

un frereware appelé bluesmusic, ultra simple (dès 4 ans)

http://www.davidahmed.com/

Sinon, hier, je les ai emmenés farfouiller dans des cartons de CD mis au purgatoire chez mes parents. je n'aurais jamais deviné ce qu'ils ont choisi : 





The Kinks !!!! J'avais leur âge quand c'est sorti ! surprenant !


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (28 Novembre 2004)

------


----------



## IceandFire (29 Novembre 2004)

MIKE FLOWERS POP 
STEREOLAB best of fait maison.... 
des avis sur superdiscount 2 ? surtout par rapport au 1er ....


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (29 Novembre 2004)

-----


----------



## Immelman (29 Novembre 2004)

Ce matin c'etait Guns n roses (appetite for destruction) - Miles Davis ( Ascenseur pour l'échafaud) - Auf der maur (auf der maur)... Mon iPod n'a pas encore le don pour faire de bonne compils  enfin bon, musique pechue ou cossue, agreable pour le velo


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (29 Novembre 2004)

-----


----------



## MrStone (29 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>



Je ne connais pas du tout cet album de Kat Onoma, l'est bien ? Je m'imagine d'ici Rodolphe Burger en train de psalmodier "Radioooooo-activityyyyyy" avec son allant habituel :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (29 Novembre 2004)

-----


----------



## teo (29 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> In the year of 2525
> (...)



Tu m'as fait penser à enfin regarder qui avait interprété en premier ce morceau, ayant aussi la version de   Visage.
Zager & Evans en 1969 si j'en crois Google

J'aime aussi la version de Dalida (L'année 2005).
Oui. J'écoute aussi Dalida. De temps en temps.

PS: Là j'écoute Before the poison de Marianne Faithfull.







[Edit] cet album est superbe.


----------



## IceandFire (29 Novembre 2004)

kidd c'est quoi tous ces messages en chinois japonais ??? 
Naru une trad ???   
bon alors personne ne l'a superdiscount 2 ????


----------



## teo (29 Novembre 2004)

Salut IceandFire,
Pas encore acheté le SD 2. Crédit CD fini jusqu'à Noël pour moi.
J'avais posé la question il y a 2 semaines mais no answer...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (29 Novembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> kidd c'est quoi tous ces messages en chinois japonais ???
> Naru une trad ???
> bon alors personne ne l'a superdiscount 2 ????



Tiens petit curieux...la traduction

Les Mannequins

Eins, zwei, drei, vier
Nous sommes immobiles
Dans la vitrine 
Nous sommes les mannequins
Nous sommes les mannequins
On nous observe
Nous sentons vibrer nôtre pouls 
Nous sommes les mannequins
Nous sommes les mannequins
Nous regardons alentour
Et nous changeons de pose 
Nous sommes les mannequins
Nous sommes les mannequins
Nous commençons à marcher
Et nous brisons la glace 
Nous sommes les mannequins
Nous sommes les mannequins
Nous faisons quelques pas
À l'intérieur de la ville 
Nous sommes les mannequins
Nous sommes les mannequins
Nous rentrons dans un club
Et commençons a danser 
Nous sommes les mannequins
Nous sommes les mannequins
Nous sommes les mannequins...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (29 Novembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> bon alors personne ne l'a superdiscount 2 ????



Si la FNAC


----------



## squarepusher (29 Novembre 2004)

je vais ecouter du Abstract Keal Agram - Cluster Ville pour me préparer à ce week end


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (29 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> je vais ecouter du Abstract Keal Agram - Cluster Ville pour me préparer à ce week end



Je ne connais pas Abstract Keal Agram, mais tu commences tôt pour ce week end,
tu connais "friday on my mind" des "Easybeats"

Monday morning feels so bad,
Ev'rybody seems to nag me
Coming tuesday I feel better,
Even my old man looks good,
Wednesday just don't go,
Thursday goes too slow,
I've got Friday on my mind

{Chorus:}
Gonna have fun in the city,
Be with my girl she's so pretty,
She looks fine tonight,
She is out of sight to me,
Tonight....I spend my bread,
Tonight...I lose my head,
Tonight...I got to get tonight

Monday I have Friday on my mind.
Do the five day drag once more,
Know of nothing else that bugs me
More than working for the rich man,
Hey I'll change that scene one day,
Today I might be mad,
Tomorrow I'll be glad,
I've got Friday on my mind,


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> je vais ecouter du Abstract Keal Agram - Cluster Ville pour me préparer à ce week end



Oui il faut être d'attaque pour samedi  :love:   

Sinon, pour le week-end en question dont parle squarepusher, le vendredi il y aura aussi *Main, Etant donné * ...et  *Martin Rev*...

et le samedi *Pokipoki, Abstract Keal Agram, Babu Kruger et Andy Vaz *

je le redis au cas où vous seriez passés à côté de ma précédente annonce !


----------



## mado (29 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Oui il faut être d'attaque pour samedi  :love:
> 
> Sinon, pour le week-end en question dont parle squarepusher, le vendredi il y aura aussi *Main, Etant donné * ...et  *Martin Rev*...
> 
> ...


  Quelle maîtrise du plan média ! 

  Ils ont de la chance de t'avoir les organisateurs du festival ! 

  Alors c'est quand que tu te décides pour ta candidature de modo..


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (29 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ce lien super (j'ai plein de  neveux et nièces qui viennent faire les minigeeks chez moi   )
> En plus, Aaron Copland,; pas à dire, ils ont bon goût !



De rien Dedalus, tout le plaisir est pour moi :bebe:


----------



## teo (29 Novembre 2004)

J'écoute The Cross, original de Prince (sur Sign "O" The Times), et sa reprise par Laibach.

Je préfère l'original, même si...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (29 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'écoute The Cross, original de Prince (sur Sign "O" The Times), et sa reprise par Laibach.
> 
> Je préfère l'original, même si...



on m'a dit Laiback ne sont pas des gens fréquentables...
donc voici d'autres activistes fréquentables ceux là


----------



## teo (29 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> on m'a dit Laiback ne sont pas des gens fréquentables...
> donc voici d'autres activistes fréquentables ceux là



ouf, je les ai jamais fréquenté ! mais sans doute moins tendancieux que Laibach.

Sinon, là j'écoute un truc bizarre que j'avais téléchargé légalement sur le site d'un groupe qui s'apppelle P.O.R.N. Je me rappelle plus le site exact. Le morceau c'est "snake (master2)"


----------



## teo (29 Novembre 2004)

J'alterne des morceaux de Neulander, c'est allemand je crois (CD Smoke + Fire, j'adore, 2004) et des morceaux de Fluke (album Oto, 1995)













Pitchfork m'a appris que Fluke et le morceau Bullet était sur la BO de Matrx Reloaded (le 2)

Faudra que je trouve le Fluke qui est sorti en 2003, il a l'air pas mal. Quelqu'un le connait ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'alterne des morceaux de Neulander, c'est allemand je crois (CD Smoke + Fire, j'adore, 2004) et des morceaux de Fluke (album Oto, 1995)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le morceau sur la BO de Matrix Reloaded de Fluke, c'est Zion et c'est lorsqu'il y a cette espèce de rave en sous-sol

Fluke a sorti en 1997  






et en 2002 le triple


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (29 Novembre 2004)

-----


----------



## Dedalus (29 Novembre 2004)

Moz-art à la Haydn : Arthur Schnittke ou la frivolité du désespoir 
une introduction idéale aux contemporains russes 
Des récents disparus, c'est peut-être celui qui me manque le plus


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (29 Novembre 2004)

-----


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> on m'a dit Laiback ne sont pas des gens fréquentables...
> donc voici d'autres activistes fréquentables ceux là



Tout art est sujet à la manipulation politique si ce n'est pour celui qui parle le langage de cette manipulation


----------



## nato kino (30 Novembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais pas du tout cet album de Kat Onoma, l'est bien ? Je m'imagine d'ici Rodolphe Burger en train de psalmodier "Radioooooo-activityyyyyy" avec son allant habituel :love:


Ce n'est pas un album entier, juste un single qui était distribué avec un autre album (le nom ne me viens pas là et j'ai la flemme de chercher), il doit durer 8 minutes à peu près.


----------



## Dedalus (30 Novembre 2004)

Peut-être mon guitariste préféré (acoustic)..; Diable, il est mort, lui aussi (2001)... C'est le bal des vampires ici










Un grand favori : central Park in the Dark....... les prémisses de la musique contemporaine


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (30 Novembre 2004)

------ sujet à la manipulation ?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (30 Novembre 2004)

Il y a quelqu'un ici ?


----------



## KARL40 (30 Novembre 2004)

On réédite toute la discographie des fabuleux THUGS ...

Ne serait-ce que pour "I love you so", leur International Anti Boredom Front ... 






Enragez-vous !


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

Ce matin c'est Sepultura - Roorback histoire d'etre au calme  

Ben ouais, quand les gens entendent ca dans mon bureau ils restent pas longtemps :love:


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

Qu'est ce qu'on vous disait... 
 Un peu de douceur dans un monde de ....


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

Bon t'as gagné Mado, finalement j'ai mit un truc plus calme :
Sarah Bettens


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

Et même une allemande !


----------



## nato kino (30 Novembre 2004)

Bernie Constantin, c'est pas tout jeune mais c'est bien délirant, comme quoi on ne trouve pas que des coucous en Suisse, on trouve aussi des foufous. :love:


----------



## teo (30 Novembre 2004)

Depeche Mode + Johnny Dollar sur le Remixes 81-04 (Disc 2)
In your room (The Jeep rock remix)


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (30 Novembre 2004)

-----Bonjour Teo


----------



## teo (30 Novembre 2004)

Salut kidboo !

Entre Yazz, et Chumbawamba, Miss Kittin: Ebm2/Heckmann sur On the road.

Et je pense à notre chère Modern__Thing. A se demander pourquoi...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (30 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Salut kidboo !
> 
> Entre Yazz, et Chumbawamba, Miss Kittin: Ebm2/Heckmann sur On the road.
> 
> Et je pense à notre chère Modern__Thing. A se demander pourquoi...



Teo, je plaisante beaucoup sur le forum, car je ne comprend pas tout  :rateau: 

Je ne connais que Miss kittin & Modern Thing dans ta liste...

Là j'écoute ça


----------



## teo (30 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais que Miss kittin & Modern Thing dans ta liste...



C'est pour ça... que je pense à Modern__T . On écoute pas mal Miss K. le morceau en question c'est "Ebm.2" de _Heckmann_ qui est sur le CD de mix enchainé _On the road_ de Miss Kittin.


_Yazz_, c'était un vieux tube, "The only way is up" qui m'a fait décrocher de mes idées noires en 1987-88. C'est là que j'ai laissé les Cure, Bauhaus, And Also The Trees, DAF un peu de côté. J'en avais un peu marre du noir.)

Chumbawamba, c'est des agités millitants (chumba.net)


----------



## Dedalus (30 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Là j'écoute ça (tiens, bizarre, je n'arrive pas à inclure ton image dans la citation)



J'ai dû entendre un peu de Sallinen ici ou là en concert, mais je connais très peu les Finlandais contemporains (déjà bien assez de découvrir Sibelius, qui me surprend encore à chaque écoute  )


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (1 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Yazz_, c'était un vieux tube, "The only way is up" qui m'a fait décrocher de mes idées noires en 1987-88. C'est là que j'ai laissé les Cure, Bauhaus, And Also The Trees, DAF un peu de côté. J'en avais un peu marre du noir.)
> 
> Chumbawamba, c'est des agités millitants (chumba.net)



Bien sûr ça me reviens "The only way is up" ils ont raison, les idées noires ça va un moment, mais il faut en sortir...par contre j'écoute souvent SEVENTEEN SECONDS, bauhaus j'ai du mal à écouter aujourd'hui, ça reste un grand groupe...je me souviens d'un concert du GUN CLUB à l'époque de l'album MIAMI surement le meilleur que j'ai vu dans le genre vaudou possèdé...
aujourd'hui restons positif...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr ça me reviens "The only way is up" ils ont raison, les idées noires ça va un moment, mais il faut en sortir...par contre j'écoute souvent SEVENTEEN SECONDS, bauhaus j'ai du mal à écouter aujourd'hui, ça reste un grand groupe...je me souviens d'un concert du GUN CLUB à l'époque de l'album MIAMI surement le meilleur que j'ai vu dans le genre vaudou possèdé...
> aujourd'hui restons positif...



Essaye Peter Murphy ou Daniel Ash


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr ça me reviens "The only way is up" ils ont raison, les idées noires ça va un moment, mais il faut en sortir...par contre j'écoute souvent SEVENTEEN SECONDS, bauhaus j'ai du mal à écouter aujourd'hui, ça reste un grand groupe...je me souviens d'un concert du GUN CLUB à l'époque de l'album MIAMI surement le meilleur que j'ai vu dans le genre vaudou possèdé...
> aujourd'hui restons positif...



She's in parties et burning from the inside restent tout à fait écoutable.
Quand à gun club, j'en garde également des souvenirs émus... Surtout un concert à marseille (Il y a tellement longtemps  )... C'est quoi déjà, ce petit groupe qui leur avait tout pompé... Ah ; oui ; Noir désir...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> She's in parties et burning from the inside restent tout à fait écoutable.



Terror Couple Kill Colonel, The Sanity Assassin, Hope, Bela Lugosi is Dead,...

En ce moment 






et


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Terror Couple Kill Colonel, The Sanity Assassin, Hope, Bela Lugosi is Dead,...
> 
> 
> Allez... D'accord por "Bela Lugosi..."


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (1 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dû entendre un peu de Sallinen ici ou là en concert, mais je connais très peu les Finlandais contemporains (déjà bien assez de découvrir Sibelius, qui me surprend encore à chaque écoute  )



Il y a des musiques et des musiciens que l'on à jamais fini de découvrir, Sibelius en fait parti, dans le genre nordique j'aime aussi beaucoup Edvard Grieg et son pays la Norvége.
Il y a aussi cet album du Kronos Quartet, Early Music, un best of du dernier millénaire...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pitchfork a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (1 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Essaye Peter Murphy ou Daniel Ash



ça y est j'ai essayé, effectivement j'me sens mieux, vivent les idées noires...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> j'ai du rester dans ces années là ()  j'écoute également cela en ce moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ADOOOOOOOOORE!!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'ADOOOOOOOOORE!!!



Ian Curtis, Undertones, Bela Lugosi  Is Dead   

Yes Patochman


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (1 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> j'ai du rester dans ces années là ()  j'écoute également cela en ce moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Undertones, ça me rappel Chorus, une émission que je ne manquais pas, et ce jour là (un samedi de 1979) une heure d'Undertones Live à la TV  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> The Undertones, ça me rappel Chorus, une émission que je ne manquais pas, et ce jour là (un samedi de 1979) une heure d'Undertones Live à la TV  :rateau:



Ah.... Chorus...   
Nostalgie ; quand tu nous tiens ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> The Undertones, ça me rappel Chorus, une émission que je ne manquais pas, et ce jour là (un samedi de 1979) une heure d'Undertones Live à la TV  :rateau:



A cette époque j'étais à la maternelle    

Je me rappelle en revanche plus tard (je l'ai raconté déjà ici) de Sigue Sigue Sputnik chez Drucker  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> A cette époque j'étais à la maternelle
> 
> Je me rappelle en revanche plus tard (je l'ai raconté déjà ici) de Sigue Sigue Sputnik chez Drucker  :love:



I'm a space cow boy. I'm the twenty first woopy boy... La la la la la


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (1 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> A cette époque j'étais à la maternelle
> 
> Je me rappelle en revanche plus tard (je l'ai raconté déjà ici) de Sigue Sigue Sputnik chez Drucker  :love:



à oui là on ne peut pas lutter   
à part drucker en drag queen peut être...


----------



## teo (1 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> à oui là on ne peut pas lutter
> à par drucker en drag queen peut être...



A peu avant chez Drucker, y'avait Gainsbourg et Whitney Houston qui étaient pas mal aussi !
SSS étaient vraiment pas mal, faut dire qu'ils avaient réussi à se mettre les punks, les rockeurs, les fans de musique électronique... pas mal, je trouve. Leur clip était un vrai spot de pub pour une [Ph]ony... je comprend que ça est traumatisé Pitchfork devant sa télé !


Là, je suis dans Exciter de DM, Bercy 2001


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (1 Décembre 2004)

Sigue Sigue Sputnik un groupe plein d'humour...et de talent,
DM (les chouchous de mon frére) aussi...
et dire que Michel Drucker à présenté de la même maniére Jimi Hendrix aux Français...en 67
là j'écoute le morceau fétiche de John Peel "Teenage Kicks" :style:


----------



## KARL40 (1 Décembre 2004)

Et puis c'est les premiers qui avaient mis des pubs entre leurs chansons dans leur album ! Heureusement que ça n'a pas fait jurisprudence ! Joli "boys band" en effet !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Sigue Sigue Sputnik un groupe plein d'humour...et de talent,
> DM (les chouchous de mon frére) aussi...
> et dire que Michel Drucker à présenté de la même maniére Jimi Hendrix aux Français...en 67
> là j'écoute le morceau fétiche de John Peel "Teenage Kicks" :style:



Copieur  

Moi aussi pour Teenage kicks


----------



## TaZoU (1 Décembre 2004)

Moi j"ecoute de tout mais j'ai un penchant pour le hard , rock , rap etc...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Décembre 2004)

TaZoU a dit:
			
		

> Moi j"ecoute de tout mais j'ai un penchant pour le hard , rock , rap etc...



C'est vaste surtout le "etc ..."


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (1 Décembre 2004)

Moi aussi j'écoute de tout...les p'tits gars...


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Décembre 2004)

J'adore.....


----------



## DandyWarhol (1 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'écoute de tout...les p'tits gars...


Oooh Public Image Limited.... :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'écoute de tout...les p'tits gars...



et n'importe quoi aussi


----------



## Dedalus (1 Décembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> J'adore.....


Ça fait partie de ces choses (et je n'emploie pas chose de manière péjorative !    ) qui se bonifient en vieillissant. Je n'aimais pas plus que ça avant, et finalement ça tient plus que bien la route


----------



## teo (1 Décembre 2004)

Là c'est LoSoul, le morceau Overland sur l'album Belong, j'aime pas tout de ce groupe mais ce morceau reprend un peu de Billie Jean que j'adore.









PS: Kidboo, tu es très attentif à ce que je dis à ce que je vois... mon image publique est-elle limitée ?


----------



## teo (1 Décembre 2004)

Petite offre tranquille: 
Qui veut aller voir *Archive* avec moi à l'Elysées-Montmarte *ce soir* 20h ? (Rendez-vous impératif pour 20h devant)
C'est une invitation, pas une place achetée. Et j'aime pas boire ma bière seul.


Sinon, c'est Queen et Radio GaGa. Ah les clones de Freddy Mercury...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (1 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ah les clones de Freddy Mercury...



De qui parles tu là ???


----------



## Bassman (1 Décembre 2004)

allez, ce soir un petit classique (en plus la pochette est magnifique :love: )


----------



## teo (1 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> De qui parles tu là ???



La vidéo de Queen avec Freddy M en femme au foyer  

j'arrive pas à mettre la main sur des photos de ce clip... 

Je voulais pas parler de groupes qui en étaient des clones de FM.


[Edit] l'offre pour la place pour Archive se termine vers 19h. Après, je dois filer.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (1 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> La vidéo de Queen avec Freddy M en femme au foyer
> 
> j'arrive pas à mettre la main sur des photos de ce clip...
> 
> Je voulais pas parler de groupes qui en étaient des clones de FM.



-----OK


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Décembre 2004)




----------



## piro (1 Décembre 2004)

en ce moment 




KoRn "take a look in the mirror"


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Décembre 2004)

Pour le moment, je suis dans une periode glauque Radioheadienne :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (1 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pour le moment, je suis dans une periode glauque Radioheadienne :love:



bravo


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Copieur
> 
> Moi aussi pour Teenage kicks


teenage kicks me tire parfois des larmes, tellement ça frôle la perfection... Un rappel ému de mes premières amours... Snif :rose:  :rose:


----------



## piro (1 Décembre 2004)

sinon dans la serie je respire la joie de vivre






le DVD est magnifique


----------



## squarepusher (1 Décembre 2004)

luke vibert - Yoseph 





acid acid acid :love:


----------



## squarepusher (1 Décembre 2004)

et maintenant pour rester avec Luke vibert ...
Wagon Christ - Sorry I Make You Lush 




il est  trop cool ce luke vibert :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Décembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> sinon dans la serie je respire la joie de vivre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 je ne suis pas la seule a etre glauque, c rassurant     *joke*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas la seule a etre glauque, c rassurant     *joke*


Appelle moi "Votre altesse Glauquissime"


----------



## hegemonikon (1 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pour le moment, je suis dans une periode glauque Radioheadienne :love:



*Quand le ciel bas, gris nous accable et que morne est la plaine j'écoute de la musique brésilienne :






ou






par exemple...

CVM SPIRO SPERO

*


----------



## KARL40 (1 Décembre 2004)

Quelque chose de très pop ...


----------



## KARL40 (1 Décembre 2004)

... Pour terminer par "revolution rock"


----------



## hegemonikon (2 Décembre 2004)

Ce petit gars (Mike Skinner) est génial, mais surtout on a enfin des paroles qui ont un sens dans ce genre musical 

En 2002 :






En 2004 :


----------



## Dedalus (2 Décembre 2004)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> *Quand le ciel bas, gris nous accable et que morne est la plaine j'écoute de la musique brésilienne :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Ah tu me donnes des idées ce soir, mais en un peu plus jazzy (bien pour travaillerr en plus) 









mythique :








Et puis un souvenir (voir le thread Et avec Google) Fiorenzo Carpi, un grand musicien de cinéma et même un grand musicien tout court




*


----------



## teo (2 Décembre 2004)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Ce petit gars (Mike Skinner) est génial, mais surtout on a enfin des paroles qui ont un sens dans ce genre musical
> (...)



Pas encore acheté le dernier, mais ce gars est génial. A découvrir si c'est pas fait.

Là j'écoute _Get loose_ Prince _Crystal ball (CD3)_

juste avant
_Propheadz_ de Alex Gunia & Peace sur _9866_
_Why don't we do it in the road?_ The Beatles _The white album_
_To have and to hold_ de Depeche Mode (sur _Music for the masses_)
_We are all made of stars_ Moby _18_
_Nekreh El Keld_  Souad Massi _Indestructible Arabian Beats_ 
_Triosonate n° 2 en ut mineur BWV 526 · 2- Largo_ Jean-Sébastien Bach _Les Grandes Orgues de Jean-Sébastien Bach_

Et après je me replonge dans Archive, vu hier soir (la 2e invitation n'a pas trouvé preneur).
J'étais sur un petit nuage, ou au fond d'un abysse suivant les moments. Ils étaient 8. J'aime décidemment beaucoup la voix de la chanteuse, en plus de celle du gars qui me déchire à chaque fois . Le rappel avec _Again_ et _Get out_ (+ un autre morceau) m'a foutu dans un état second. Il me semble découvrir des références dans leur disques à chaque fois que je les vois ou que je les écoute. Hier soir c'était une référence à _Pornography_ des Cure. Je vais réécouter mes vieux démons pour me vacciner.   
Sur ce, bonne journée

PS: cette page est pleine de belles pochettes (vive Pinocchio)


----------



## piro (2 Décembre 2004)

ce matin j ecoutais un peu de WITHIN TEMPTATION


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Décembre 2004)




----------



## iTof (2 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pas encore acheté le dernier, mais ce gars est génial. A découvrir si c'est pas fait.
> 
> Là j'écoute _Get loose_ Prince _Crystal ball (CD3)_
> 
> ...


 

"I need to be cleansed
It's time to make amends
For all of the fun
The damage is done
And I feel diseased
I'm down on my kness
And I need forgiveness
Someone to bear witness
To the goodness within
Beneath the sin
Although I may flirt
With all kinds of dirt
To the point of disease
Now I want release
From all this decay
Take it away
And somewhere
There's someone who cares
With a heart of gold
To have and to hold"


----------



## IceandFire (2 Décembre 2004)

Lush, pale fountain, inxs, grant master flash, alexis hk, et le service clientèle apple france....


----------



## squarepusher (2 Décembre 2004)

Kenny Larkin - Azimuth sur warp... de la techno du milieu des années 90




et ouai c'est mon avatar :love:
j'aimerai trop chopper celui-là 




Kenny Larkin -Metaphor sur R&S  un sacré label belge :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (2 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> et n'importe quoi aussi




oui, surtout... (tiens, bon titre pour une prochaine émission "Et n'importe Quoi Surtout"...)


----------



## MrStone (2 Décembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> /snip/ et le service clientèle apple france....



Alors la musique d'attente ? Elle est comment ?  :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (2 Décembre 2004)

-----


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Décembre 2004)

Dans son quartier du vieux Québec
Les rues ont l'air d'avoir l'accent
Et l'an deux mille voisine avec
Les maisons grises du vieux temps
Mais l'hiver vient d'éclater
Le Saint-Laurent est prisonnier
D'un décembre qui va bien durer six mois
Quand les jours ressemblent aux nuits
Sans éclaircie à espérer
Qui peut croire que l'été nous reviendra

Moi, j'avais le soleil
Jour et nuit dans les yeux d'Emilie
Je rechauffais ma vie à son sourire
Moi, j'avais le soleil
Nuit et jour dans les yeux de l'amour
Et la mélancolie au soleil d'Emilie
Devenait joie de vivre

Dans son quartier du vieux Québec
Quand les toits redeviennent verts
Quand les enfants ont les pieds secs
On tourne le dos à l'hiver
C'est la fête du printemps
Le grand retour du Saint-Laurent
On dirait que les gens sortent de la terre
Mais Emilie n'est plus à moi
J'ai froid pour la première fois
Je n'ai plus ni sa chaleur, ni sa lumière

Moi, j'avais le soleil
Jour et nuit dans les yeux d'Emilie
Je rechauffais ma vie à son sourire
Moi, j'avais le soleil
Nuit et jour dans les yeux de l'amour
Et la mélancolie au soleil d'Emilie
Devenait joie de vivre

En ce temps-là, j'avais le soleil
Jour et nuit dans les yeux d'Emilie
Je rechauffais ma vie à son sourire
Moi, j'avais le soleil
Nuit et jour dans les yeux de l'amour
Et la mélancolie au soleil d'Emilie
Devenait joie de vivre


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (2 Décembre 2004)

-----


----------



## teo (2 Décembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> "I need to be cleansed
> It's time to make amends
> For all of the fun
> The damage is done
> ...



Marrant que tu releves _To have and to hold_, je l'ai écouté au moins 5 fois à la suite ce matin. Un très beau morceau, un très bel album, une photo qui a fait date (les haut-parleurs). C'est pas un morceau trop connu mais à mon avis un des meilleurs de DM avec _Never let me down again_, qui est mon préféré.








là j'écoute un essential mix BBC one
Live at Creamfields '99 (avec Pete Tong, Paul Oakenfold & Seb Fontaine).


[Edit] moi mon jojo préféré c'est quand il va siffler sur la colline...
_Je l'ai vu près d'un laurier, elle gardait ses blanches brebis
Quand j'ai demandé d'où venait sa peau fraîche elle m'a dit
C'est d'rouler dans la rosée qui rend le bergères jolies
Mais quand j'ai dit qu'avec elle je voudrais y rouler aussi

Elle m'a dit
Elle m'a dit d'aller siffler là-haut sur la colline
De l'attendre avec un petit bouquet d'églantines
J'ai cueilli des fleurs et j'ai sifflé tant que j'ai pu
J'ai attendu, attendu, elle n'est jamais venue

A la foire du village un jour je lui ai soupiré
Que je voudrais être une pomme suspendue à un pommier
Et qu'à chaque fois qu'elle passe elle vienne me mordre dedans
Mais elle les passait toutes en me montrant ses jolies dents

Elle m'a dit
Elle m'a dit d'aller siffler là-haut sur la colline
De l'attendre avec un petit bouquet d'églantines
J'ai cueilli des fleurs et j'ai sifflé tant que j'ai pu
J'ai attendu, attendu, elle n'est jamais venue
_


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Décembre 2004)

Je ne saurai trop vous le recommander (si ce n'est déjà fait.... )


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (2 Décembre 2004)

la BO de Barebarella (Bob Crewe & Charles Fox)  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Décembre 2004)

I was around when Jesus Christ
had his moment of doubt and pain
And I made damn sure that Pilate
washed his hands, and sealed his fate
Pleased to meet you, hope you guess my name
But what's puzzling you is the nature of my game
I stuck around St. Petersburg,
when I saw it was time for a change
I killed the Czar and his ministers
Anastasia screamed in vain
I rode a tank, held a General's rank
When the Blitzkreig raged, 
and the bodies stank
Pleased to meet you, hope you guess my name
But what's puzzling you is the nature of my game
I watched with glee while your kings and queens
fought for ten decades, for the God they made
Shouted out "Who killed the Kennedys?"
When after all... it was you and me
Let me please introduce myself
I'm a man of wealth and taste
And I lay traps for troubadours
Who get killed before they reach Bombay
Pleased to meet you, hope you guess my name
But what's puzzling you is the nature of my game
Pleased to meet you, hope you guess my name
But what's puzzling you is the nature of my game
Just as every cop is a criminal
and all the sinners saints
As heads is tails, just call me Lucifer
'Cause I'm in need of some restraint!
So if you meet me, have some courtesy
Have some sympathy, and some taste
Use all your well-learned politics
Or I'll lay your soul to waste!


----------



## Dedalus (2 Décembre 2004)

Ce soir un petit lien vers ma deuxième patrie : Les WolfeTones et leur plus grand succès
Années 80....


----------



## FANREM (2 Décembre 2004)

Ce soir, c'est soirée Punk
Avec le Dvd Digital Punk : Bad Religion, Rancid, Green Day, Pennywise, Good Riddance, Sick of it All coucou: Pitchfork), et plein d'autres.... 
Dommage que je ne puisse pas ecouter aussi fort qu'il le faudrait :rose:
Et aussi je trouve bizarre qu'ils aient classé Yellowcard dans les punks. Attendons de voir le clip


----------



## teo (2 Décembre 2004)

Camille... et Nouvelle vague.
Elle passe dimanche soir à la Maroquinerie, je crois que c'est sur "Kelle musique..." que je l'ai découverte il me semble. Je la verrai pas, je serai dans le TGV. C'est c**, c'est en bas de chez moi.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Décembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, c'est soirée Punk
> Avec le Dvd Digital Punk : Bad Religion, Rancid, Green Day, Pennywise, Good Riddance, Sick of it All coucou: Pitchfork), et plein d'autres....
> Dommage que je ne puisse pas ecouter aussi fort qu'il le faudrait :rose:
> Et aussi je trouve bizarre qu'ils aient classé Yellowcard dans les punks. Attendons de voir le clip



en ce qui me concerne, j'apprécie plutôt le millésime 77


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (3 Décembre 2004)

-----Pitchfork tu écoutes "I'm your Fan" ce matin, bonne idée


----------



## IceandFire (3 Décembre 2004)

da fonk...huuummm.;. groovy baby  on itunes jazz radio.... ces ù`$&## d'apple france m'ont toujours pas rappeller et en plus ya po de zik d'attente


----------



## MrStone (3 Décembre 2004)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Ce petit gars (Mike Skinner) est génial, mais surtout on a enfin des paroles qui ont un sens dans ce genre musical
> 
> En 2002 :
> 
> ...



 :love: :love: Ca c'est du bon Cockney :love:


----------



## madlen (3 Décembre 2004)

Pour moi, c'est bon reggae & dub, hip-hop.
Sinon j'ai toujour beaucoup de plaisire a me "lacher" sur un peu de bonne electro ou drum&bass ;-D


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Décembre 2004)

Alors Nouvelle Vague, J'en ai entendu un peu à la radio : ça à l'air vraiment sympa, je vais craquer je pense. Merci Teo, 

Pour hegemonikon, The Streets c'est super aussi, j'écoute ça depuis peu et j'adore 

Pour tout le monde, écoutez Jurassic 5 : si vous aimez le hiphop vous allez adorer et si vous n'aimez pas le hiphop... et bien ça va changer!


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (3 Décembre 2004)

-----


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Décembre 2004)




----------



## squarepusher (3 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> MOBY


 c'est un truc que tu as entendu sur bide et musique ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> c'est un truc que tu as entendu sur bide et musique ?



Oui dans la partie bide


----------



## squarepusher (3 Décembre 2004)

on est méchant là


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> on est méchant là



pour Kid ou pour Moby ?   

si ce'st pour Kid c'est bien fait pour lui il n'avait pas à m'embêter avec Jean-Pierre François  :rateau: 

bon festival squarepusher


----------



## squarepusher (3 Décembre 2004)

bon ben c'est bien fait pour les deux parceque moby c'est une tanche et que kid, il t'as un peu embêter 
Merci j'espère que la musique sera bonne à Pau


----------



## IceandFire (3 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

>


ça c'est dla bonne pochette !!!! comme j'aime... 
c'est dla brit pop ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Décembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est dla bonne pochette !!!! comme j'aime...
> c'est dla brit pop ?



Undertones de la Brit Pop ?     

C'est du "punk" et John Peel considérait Teenage Kicks comme le meilleur 45 tours ou single de tous les  temps (mieux que Joy Divison ou Morrissey )


----------



## IceandFire (3 Décembre 2004)

Moz est fan de the undertones....ça m'est revenu, il en parle dans une interview...
 john peel is dead...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (3 Décembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Moz est fan de the undertones....ça m'est revenu, il en parle dans une interview...
> john peel is dead...



j'ai vu quelque part qu'il (Moz) vient de reformer Jobriath, trés bon groupe Glam qu'il vénère depuis
toujours, bons morceaux là


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (3 Décembre 2004)

kidboojiboy a dit:
			
		

> -----



je viens d'entendre un morceau de Thin Lizzy sur la BO d'un DVD que les enfants regardent (detroit rock city) ben voilà c'était trés bon...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (3 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> c'est un truc que tu as entendu sur bide et musique ?




regardes ce que j'ai trouvé sur Bide & Musique


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Undertones de la Brit Pop ?
> 
> C'est du "punk" et John Peel considérait Teenage Kicks comme le meilleur 45 tours ou single de tous les  temps (mieux que Joy Divison ou Morrissey )



Oui... le meilleur... Court, âpre, essentiel....


----------



## Dedalus (4 Décembre 2004)

Dans le genre âpre et essentiel aussi : 








Pour changer un peu : 









 Un cadeau pour mes petits neveux et nièces :











Et pour finir cette nuit sous le signe du blues, Howlin'Wolf fêté par Clapton et "Fathers and Sons", un Muddy Waters au pays du gospel, insolite pour qui ne connaît que le "Electric Waters"...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Décembre 2004)

trés bien dedalus, bonne sélection pour la nuit derniére...johnny Cash 
moi j'écoute encore ce disque, quelqu'un connait...


----------



## IceandFire (4 Décembre 2004)

oh !!!! le méchant dans colombo !!!!


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Décembre 2004)

bonjour Ice&Fire ça va aujourd'hui...tu sais que johnny Cash a aussi enregistré des disques...


----------



## IceandFire (4 Décembre 2004)

Salut Kidd oué ca va et toi ?  ah bon ???  je croyais qu'il était en prison à L.A


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Décembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Salut Kidd oué ca va et toi ?  ah bon ???  je croyais qu'il était en prison à L.A



il est mort en 2002 je crois, et c'est une grande perte pour tout le monde...heureusement il y a les disques


----------



## poildep (4 Décembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oh !!!! le méchant dans colombo !!!!


 hihi ! On dirait plutôt Dick Rivers. :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> hihi ! On dirait plutôt Dick Rivers. :love:



... Ou Robert Vaughn ; en parlant de méchants de columbo


----------



## IceandFire (4 Décembre 2004)

tout à fait


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Décembre 2004)

pas mal ta déco pour Noël, mais le Moz t'a tout piqué...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Cette semaine sur Fip© au boulot _(il est bien mon nouveau job : *on écoute Fip©* !!)_, j'ai entendu une chanson de Jeanne Moreau que je connaissais pas.
> Un peu triste, certes _mais très jolie..._
> :love:
> 
> ...



Roberto on ne te voit pas souvent sur ce thread   mais à chaque fois tu fais une bonne pioche


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Cette semaine sur Fip© au boulot _(il est bien mon nouveau job : *on écoute Fip©* !!)_, j'ai entendu une chanson de Jeanne Moreau que je connaissais pas.
> Un peu triste, certes _mais très jolie..._
> :love:
> 
> ...



Pour ceux que ça intéresse, cette chanson est disponible sur l'ITMS.


----------



## teo (6 Décembre 2004)

un week-end avec comme seule musique Miss Kittin, Chumbawamba et de la compil' Trax dans le TGV (petit lecteur mp3 non Apple bien pratique). Sinon les gazouillis d'Eloïse ma nièce, 4 mois et la plus belle du monde. J'attendais de la pluie, on a eu du soleil et du mistral, j'ai revu un pote pas revu depuis 1989, super week-end donc. Le concert de Camille était excellent parait-il (voir plus-haut), le prochain cd est en cours... j'attend avec impatience.


_Parfois_ / Simon Gerber (_Internet files_) un petit suisse énervant et attachant

_Theme From Enter The Dragon (Main Title)_ / Lalo Schifrin sur _Late Night Tales: Jamiroquai_

_Part Of The Industry_ / Turtle Bay Country Club sur _Universal Monstershark_ j'adore

_Why U R Here_ / Lexicon Avenue sur _Undulation 1_ bonne électro

_Gets close to mine _ Junesex sur _So fucking chic_ Français à suivre... 

_Disenchanted (Dance)_ The Communards sur _Communards_ on vous les présente plus	
... à suivre


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (6 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Theme From Enter The Dragon  / Lalo Schifrin ... à suivre



Lalo Schifrin   la BO d'Opération Dragon et le reste...


----------



## Juste en passant (6 Décembre 2004)

Suzanne t'emmène écouter les     sirènes
   Elle te prend par la main pour     passer une nuit sans fin
   Tu sais qu'elle est à moitié     folle c'est pourquoi tu veux rester
   Sur un plateau d'argent elle te     sert du thé au jasmin
   Et quand tu veux lui dire que tu     n'as pas d'amour pour elle
Elle te prend dans ses ondes et     laisse la mer répondre
Que depuis toujours tu l'aimes

   Tu veux rester à ses côtés     maintenant tu n'as plus peur
   De voyager les yeux fermés
   Une flame brûle dans ton coeur.

   Il y avait un pêcheur venu sur     la terre
   Qui a veillé très longtemps du     haut d'une tour solitaire
   Et quand il a compris que seuls     les hommes perdus le voyaient
   Il a dit qu'on voguerait     jusqu'à ce que les vagues nous libèrent
   Mais lui même fut brisé bien     avant que le ciel s'ouvre
   Délaissé et presqu'un homme il     a coulé sous votre sagesse
Comme une pierre

   Tu veux rester à ses côtés     maintenant tu n'as plus peur
De voyager les yeux fermés
   Une flame brûle dans ton coeur

   Suzanne t'emmène écouter les     sirènes
   Elle te prend par la main pour     passer une nuit sans fin
   Comme du miel le soleil coule     sur Notre Dame des pleurs
   Elle te montre où chercher     parmi les déchets et les fleurs
   Dans les algues il y a des     rêves des enfants au petit matin
   Qui se penchent vers l'amour,     ils se penchent comme ca toujours
Et Suzanne tient le miroir

   Tu veux rester à ses côtés     maintenant tu n'as plus peur
   De voyager les yeux fermésUne blessure étrange dans ton     coeur._Leonard Cohen, adapt. Graeme Allwright_


----------



## Immelman (6 Décembre 2004)

Un peu de peps pour debuter la soiree


----------



## MrStone (6 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> u
> _Gets close to mine _ Junesex sur _So fucking chic_ Français à suivre...



Tu peux m'en dire plus ?
J'avais entendu (sur Nova je crois) il y a de ça plusieurs mois une reprise de 'U b illin' par eux, avec solo de flûte à bec... ça avait l'air assez marrant 
Puis le temps a passé et j'ai oublié que ça existait.
Alors, l'album il est comment ?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (6 Décembre 2004)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de peps pour debuter la soiree



Oui, plutôt oui


----------



## teo (6 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux m'en dire plus ?
> J'avais entendu (sur Nova je crois) il y a de ça plusieurs mois une reprise de 'U b illin' par eux, avec solo de flûte à bec... ça avait l'air assez marrant
> Puis le temps a passé et j'ai oublié que ça existait.
> Alors, l'album il est comment ?



C'est un peu bizarre, des jours franchement énervants, bizarre, tu te dis qu'est-ce que c'est que ce bordel, et puis des jours, c'est trop bien fait et ça passe vraiment bien, bel album.
Ca te donne pas trop idée de ce que c'est musicalement, je dirais qu'il faut aller l'écouter et prendre le risque de pas aimer en fin de compte. Moi j'aime en tout cas.
J'ai croisé 2 gars du groupe et j'aime bien les personnages, pareil que le disque: déroutants, énervants et fortement sympathiques en fin de compte. Un peu OVNI...   

Junesex - So fucking chic






Sinon, j'écoute Avishai Cohen, son album Lyla. J'aime beaucoup, j'y connais rien en jazz mais lui me tue ! Belle pochette en plus


----------



## sunny2004 (6 Décembre 2004)

slt moi j'ecoute de beaucoup de style electronique(plutot electro, trip hop,break beat,jungle)  ou plus musical comme le funk le jazz la soul et meme le rock(miles davis, marcus miller, george clinton ,james brown, lalo shiffrin, hendrix, zappa)bon j'ai une preference pour la musique d'influence noir.musique africaine et du monde j'avai  oublié.enfin je produit de la music avec garage band et moi a la guitare et basse.sinon j'ai un sampleur que j'arrive a utiliser en bidouillant car c'est pas vraiment prevu pour.sinon toi tu utilise quoi comme logiciel de creation ,pour justement faire de la techno ?je suis novice en info et  sur mac aussi bien sur.je cherche un logiciel plutot pour sampler et faire de la musique electronique.bon a ciao merci d'une reponse eventuelle.sunny










			
				Blob a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Ben oui quelle style de miousik vous écoutez ? vous utilisateurs de mac?  C'est toujours marrant de voir si y'a une tendance général ou non. (sur mac généralement c plutot bien différent
> 
> ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Décembre 2004)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de peps pour debuter la soiree


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Décembre 2004)

Et ça, vous pratiquez?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (6 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Dedalus (7 Décembre 2004)

Ce soir je pioche là dedans :


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2004)

Un garçon tellement fun que, si mes souvenirs sont bons,il a préféré se suicider à 25 ans...


----------



## teo (7 Décembre 2004)

Pour ce commencement de matinée, je serai bavard:

_Let's groove_ / Earth, Wind and Fire sur _Sweet Soul Music_, j'l'ai piqué à ma petite s½ur...
_Black coffee_ / Ella Fitzgerald sur _Ladies in a blue mood_	 parfait pour aller avec le mug que j'ai entre les doigts
_The Feeling Begins_ / Peter Gabriel sur Passion, _The Last Temptation Of Christ_ Ce CD me fait toujours autant tripper que mes meilleurs fumettes d'antant, j'ai toujours pas vu le film, j'ai pourtant acheté le DVD. En regard, écoutez, Passion: Sources, un excellent disque aussi
_Disco train_ / Culture sur _Natty never get weary_ Un de rares CD de reggae que j'écoute avec Tosh, Luciano et des classiques de Trojan (Simply Rockers #4...). La fumette me fait plus tripper autant que ça 
_Whole lotta love_ / Massimo Barsotti sur _Choice- A collection of Club Zanzibar Classics_ une reprise encore, on se battra pas pour dire qu'elle était nécessaire...  
_Réévolution _ / Etienne Daho sur _Réévolution_ bon, moi j'aime ce gars depuis plus de 20 ans, je vais pas vous gonfler avec
_I'll Never Turn My Back On You _ / Terence Trent d'Arby sur _Introducing the hardline according to Terence Trent d'Arby_  souvenirs souvenirs


Bonne journée à tous et bonne musique.

PS: vous pouvez toujours venir faire un tour pour vous inscrire sur le groupe Macgénération de audioscrobbler.com  pour que vos playlists s'ajoutent à celle de Pitchfork et aux miennes..., ce gredin a déjà fait d'ailleurs pas mal changé de choses... Undertones rules ! 
Juste une appli à lancer au démarrage et l'upload se fait automatiquement. Rejoignez-nous


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> vous pouvez toujours venir faire un tour pour vous inscrire sur le groupe Macgénération de audioscrobbler.com  pour que vos playlists s'ajoutent à celle de Pitchfork et aux miennes..., ce gredin a déjà fait d'ailleurs pas mal changé de choses... Undertones rules !
> Juste une appli à lancer au démarrage et l'upload se fait automatiquement. Rejoignez-nous



comment ça marche?


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

me suis inscrit et tout, mais comment ce fait il que je vois pas mes artistes ?


----------



## teo (7 Décembre 2004)

1- s'inscrire, http://www.audioscrobbler.com/signup.php 

2- éventuellement rejoindre le groupe là 
3- Downloader l'appli et la lancer (en lancement au démarrage)  par ici 
4- Attendre les premiers upload, en général 24h, le temps que vous arriviez à un certain nombre de titres
5- Pour accéder à votre page et à vos dernières écoutes aller dans le menu avec une note de musique qui apparait dans la Barre de Menu
6- fureter sur leur radio (www.last.fm), elle vous propose des titres en rapport avec vos écoutes persos en streaming d'après leur base de données.
7- fureter dans les groupes et dès que votre base est conséquente, allez jeter un ½il dans les gens qui ont le même profil d'écoute que vous, ils vous feront découvrir des groupes que vous connaissez pas et que vous devriez aimer... 

Régulièrement ils sont en rade 24h pour travaux(2-3 fois par mois), ne pas s'énerver...

PS: il y a un bassman inscrit le 28-11-04, c'est toi ? Et un bass en avril 04 ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> 1- s'inscrire, http://www.audioscrobbler.com/signup.php
> 2- éventuellement rejoindre le groupe là
> 2- Downloader l'appli et la lancer (en lancement au démarrage)  par ici
> 3- Attendre les premiers upload, en général 24h, le temps que vous arriviez à un certain nombre de titres
> ...



The Undertones est la première des écoutes chez les Macgéens (3 pour l'instant: Teo, Bass et Moi)   Loin devant DM, Prince et Daho


----------



## teo (7 Décembre 2004)

Sale môme 

Mes 5000 et quelques écoutes vont encore peser dans les stats un moment


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

attendez que je le mette aussi a la maison, metallica passe devant mais très très loin devant 

La je l'ai qu'au taf, et je suis m4kbassman, l'autre bassman c'est po moi mais il a squatté mon pseudo


----------



## teo (7 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> attendez que je le mette aussi a la maison, metallica passe devant mais très très loin devant
> 
> La je l'ai qu'au taf, et je suis m4kbassman, l'autre bassman c'est po moi mais il a squatté mon pseudo




Tu vas voir qu'il va nous troller aussi nos hit-parades !


Là, j'écoute Nurega de Organic Audio, ce titre est un pur morceau dance, l'album Last one home est vraiment bien et les remix de Nurega sont à tomber


----------



## teo (7 Décembre 2004)

il faut savoir que le logiciel met à jour les playlists régulièrement mais plus on écoute, moins il met à jour fréquemment, il y a des explications quelque part sur le site, c'est des bêtes statistiques parait-il, alors moi et mes 8600 écoutes, AS ne met à jour que tout les 2-300 morceaux je crois, en dessous, ça ne servirait à rien et ça surchargerait les calculs.

Voir la FAQ, très complète, sinon voilà la fréquence de mise à jour


> Profile Size	New songs needed to trigger update
> less than 50              5
> 50 to 100                 10
> 100 to 1500              15
> ...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (7 Décembre 2004)

-----


----------



## IceandFire (7 Décembre 2004)

Maladjusted de Morrissey, Lush single girl, housemartins best of, prefab sprout cars & girls, lloyd Cole rattlesnakes, Belle&sebastian compil perso... Midnight oil tout !!! ...hooverphonic some titles, st etienne medley perso, the catchers stopping to fit...


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Décembre 2004)

Quelle musique j'ecoute???   

La sonnerie du telephone, a longueur de journee :rateau:


----------



## teo (7 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Quelle musique j'ecoute???
> 
> La sonnerie du telephone, a longueur de journee :rateau:




Le pire c'est du JS Bach en sonnerie "polyphonique"... pour les portables 
Courage...


----------



## MrStone (7 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu bizarre, des jours franchement énervants, bizarre, tu te dis qu'est-ce que c'est que ce bordel, et puis des jours, c'est trop bien fait et ça passe vraiment bien, bel album.
> Ca te donne pas trop idée de ce que c'est musicalement, je dirais qu'il faut aller l'écouter et prendre le risque de pas aimer en fin de compte. Moi j'aime en tout cas.
> J'ai croisé 2 gars du groupe et j'aime bien les personnages, pareil que le disque: déroutants, énervants et fortement sympathiques en fin de compte. Un peu OVNI...




  Merci !
La dernière fois où j'ai ressenti une telle attraction/répusion, c'était avec Rouge Rouge, l'album éponyme. Des fois une envie de balancer le truc par la fenêtre, et d'autres fois de grands moments de bonheur 
Je tâcherai donc de jeter une oreille sur Junesex à l'occasion


----------



## squarepusher (7 Décembre 2004)

Jimmy Edgar - Beau :love:
 c'est vraiment la grande classe sur warp




 la techno minimale maintenant sur warp :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> 1- s'inscrire, http://www.audioscrobbler.com/signup.php
> 
> 2- éventuellement rejoindre le groupe là
> 3- Downloader l'appli et la lancer (en lancement au démarrage)  par ici
> ...



me suis inscrit aussi


----------



## DandyWarhol (7 Décembre 2004)

Moi en ce moment j'écoute pas mal les Franz Ferdinand. C'est pas mal. Rien de bien nouveau mais ça va.
C'est dommage j'ai pas pu les voir en concert durant leur tournée. Je les ai connus un peu trop tard.


----------



## teo (7 Décembre 2004)

Le remix de Frozen de Madonna par les Stereo MC's. 
J'aime les Stereos MC's...


----------



## iTof (7 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'aime les Stereos MC's...


If you feel that you're connected 
The writings on the wall 
But if your mind's neglected 
Stumble you might fall
(stumble you might fall)


----------



## teo (7 Décembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> If you feel that you're connected
> The writings on the wall
> But if your mind's neglected
> Stumble you might fall
> (stumble you might fall)



la base !


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (7 Décembre 2004)

-----


----------



## TheraBylerm (7 Décembre 2004)

Pour moi, ce serait plutot 

Rock : Radiohead (integralement, et particulièrement Kid A, Amnesiac), M.A.S.S, Noir Desir, Placebo...
Trip Hop : Massive Attack, Leila, Bonobo, Tricky, Portishead, Archive, Keren Ann, Beth Gibbons, Air, Canidas...
Electro : Octet, Leftfield, Unkle, Banco de Gaïa, Avril (pas Lavigne, hein ?)...
Bandes orgiginales : Angelo Badalamenti, Danny Elfman, Philip Glass (Qatsi Trilogy, Anima Mundi), Kusturica...
Et les voix : Bjork, M...

Sinon, y'a aussi Leonard Cohen, Vincent Delerm, Benabar, Flying Pooh, Iggy Pop, Meiko Kaji, Manu Chao, Mano Negra...

Et encore Bach (la passion selon Saint Matthieu) et Wagner (Gotterdammerung)


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (7 Décembre 2004)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, ce serait plutot
> 
> Rock : Radiohead (integralement, et particulièrement Kid A, Amnesiac), M.A.S.S, Noir Desir, Placebo...
> Trip Hop : Massive Attack, Leila, Bonobo, Tricky, Portishead, Archive, Keren Ann, Beth Gibbons, Air, Canidas...
> ...



Es tu certain qu'il ne manque personne ?


----------



## TheraBylerm (7 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Es tu certain qu'il ne manque personne ?



Ben :rose: si, j'ai peut être oublié "Troublemaker" dans l'electro... 

Sinon, non, c'est la musique qui tourne tout le temps chez moi, et que j'ai toujours sur moi...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Décembre 2004)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Ben :rose: si, j'ai peut être oublié "Troublemaker" dans l'electro...
> 
> Sinon, non, c'est la musique qui tourne tout le temps chez moi, et que j'ai toujours sur moi...



Tu as oublié Morrissey et/ou The Smiths    

C'est une condition nécessaire mais pas suffisante pour poster sur ce thread   

Bienvenue


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (7 Décembre 2004)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, non, c'est la musique qui tourne tout le temps chez moi, et que j'ai toujours sur moi...



c'est déjà trés bien,   c'est ce que je voulais dire...(mais pas tout en même temps   )


----------



## touba (7 Décembre 2004)

en ce moment c'est Miss Kittin et Monika Kruse... ça mixe au feeling ces petites bêtes là... 

 sinon Green Velvet m' amène assez loin aussi 

 wala wala...


----------



## IceandFire (7 Décembre 2004)

The tindersticks...ah !!!! avec un café...Stuart staples d'ailleurs va nous faire un album solo...


----------



## IceandFire (7 Décembre 2004)

ah oui puis un ptit coup de mes amis The Servant...


----------



## Dedalus (7 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Le pire c'est du JS Bach en sonnerie "polyphonique"... pour les portables
> Courage...



Y'a aussi le pire du pire    : les Quatre Saisons  mode Midi ou Le canon de Pachelbel à l'orgue synthétique


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Y'a aussi le pire du pire    : les Quatre Saisons  mode Midi ou Le canon de Pachelbel à l'orgue synthétique



Ou les quatre saisons avec des artichauts


----------



## teo (7 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ou les quatre saisons avec des artichauts




oh toi avec les oreilles de mickey que tu as depuis ce matin, tu pourrais écouter n'importe quoi !  

Je vais faire "classique" en cette fin d'après-midi (c'est la fôte à AîeTunece !):

_In your room (The Jeep rock mix)_ feat. Portishead & Johnny Dollar / Depeche Mode sur _Remixes 81-04 (Disc 2)_

L'original sur "Songs of faith and devotion" est d'un glauque poisseux, parfait pour les souvenirs d'amours impossibles. A déconseiller aux publics trop brutalement redevenus célibataires. La voix de D Gahan est parfaite. Le remix, pas trop mal, plus dance.



> In your room
> Where time stands still
> Or moves at your will
> Will you let the morning come soon
> ...


----------



## iTof (7 Décembre 2004)

cette chanson rappellera aux fans des souvenirs... plaintes lancinantes de la guitare, flashback des anciens clips dans la vidéo, ... une ampoule clarivoyante  très bonne analyse mon cher teo, ce morceaux est un hit... à consommer en live également avec des choeurs


----------



## teo (7 Décembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> cette chanson rappellera aux fans des souvenirs... plaintes lancinantes de la guitare, flashback des anciens clips dans la vidéo, ... une ampoule clarivoyante  très bonne analyse mon cher teo, ce morceaux est un hit... à consommer en live également avec des choeurs



C'est l'album le plus méconnu je trouve... la pochette, la musique c'est trop bon.


Sinon iTunes fait une crise, il me balance coup sur coup:
_La Wally_ / Maria Callas sur la BO de _Diva_
et  _Che Sera, Sera_ de Doris Day	sur le _Doris Day Greatest_ (c'était aussi sur la Bo de L'homme qui en savait trop de A. Hitchcock, super angoissant...).

J'ai du voir ces films en 82-84, ils avaient re-sorti les Hitchcock...

et là  _Play in the sunshine_, un live de Prince, en 87 à Bercy. Son assez pourri, mais j'ai le CD


----------



## pixelemon (7 Décembre 2004)

j'écoute un vieux mix des spiral tribe (enter the dragon) qui réveille en moi de psychédéliques souvenirs 
quel bonheur le binaire...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (8 Décembre 2004)

-----


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Décembre 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (8 Décembre 2004)

Ce matin "moon over marin" version THUGS .... une merveille ! 

Sinon toujours amoureux des filles d'ELECTELANE :love:


----------



## joanes (8 Décembre 2004)

Huf, Huf, Huf


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (8 Décembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Huf, Huf, Huf



Quel est donc se disque qui te fait dire huf, huf, huf   




Je me demande comment quelqu?un comme toi
Fait pour être quelqu?un comme toi
Je ne comprends pas


Tu dis toujours ce qu?il faut quand il faut
Tu as tant d?amis autour de toi
Qui n?aiment que toi


La nuit approche, l?enfer est à nous
Pas juste à moi, l?enfer est à nous
N?oublies jamais, l?enfer est à nous


Tu m?as rencontré un soir par erreur
Tu avais peur, j?avais froid
Souviens toi


Tu n?as pas compris ce que je voulais
Tu pense qu?un jour tu perdrais
Mais tout a changé


La nuit approche, l?enfer est à nous
Pas juste à moi, l?enfer est à nous
N?oublies jamais, l?enfer est à nous


Quand je te croise dans la rue
Je tourne la tête
Quand tu m?appelles
Je fais comme si je n?entendais pas


Je n?me souviens déjà plus de ton nom
Dans quelques jours j?oublierais même
Ton visage


La nuit approche, l?enfer est à nous
Pas juste à moi, l?enfer est à nous
N?oublies jamais, l?enfer est à nous


Je me demande comment quelqu?un comme toi
Fait pour être quelqu?un comme toi
Je ne comprends pas


----------



## joanes (8 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Quel est donc se disque qui te fait dire huf, huf, huf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, d'accord, alors bon, bien, mais encore... 


Sinon le disque c'est Sven Vath et Richie Hawtin, une petite compil de derrière les fagots


----------



## Bassman (8 Décembre 2004)

C'est rien il va prendre sa pillule ca ira mieux apres...  

Ce matin je m'ecoute ca en version audio :


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est rien il va prendre sa pillule ca ira mieux apres...
> 
> Ce matin je m'ecoute ca en version audio :



avant que tu rattrapes Undertones


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (8 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est rien il va prendre sa pillule ca ira mieux apres...
> 
> Ce matin je m'ecoute ca en version audio :



C'est pire que Village People ce truc


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Décembre 2004)

the sound of silence :love:


----------



## teo (8 Décembre 2004)

_Pornography_ des Cure sur _Pornography_
22 ans déjà, vous y croyez-vous ? Ce morceau est toujours du pur plaisir pour les oreilles.






Pour ce qui est d'Audioscrobbler, j'ai remarqué un truc bizarre, Safari est plus à jour quand j'ouvre ma page de profil alors que FF lui a des données qui datent... malgré le rafraichissement de page
et il manque ce lien "Tracks played: 6017 (83 plays until next update [ ?]) "


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> the sound of silence :love:








 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (8 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> the sound of silence :love:



oui le silence et dors... :style: 

Teo pour moi c'est celui là...mais bon tous aprés tout


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (8 Décembre 2004)

Revenez !!!, Vive Metallica et Village People ( si on peut plus plaisanter   )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Décembre 2004)

holà, 

quelqu'un aurait-il dans sa bibliothèque musicale le titre "rappers delight" de sugarhill gang de 1979? Je cherche mais ne trouve pas.

Je ne ne demande pas que l'on me passe le titre, je le cherche simplement (pour les modos qui me suspecteraient de piratage )

Ok, j'ai rien dit il est sur le itunes musicstore. au temps pour moi.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (8 Décembre 2004)

Oui, j'avais le 45 Tours à l'époque...
mais pour le retrouver, je vais devoir entreprendre des fouilles
je te tiens au courant...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> holà,
> 
> quelqu'un aurait-il dans sa bibliothèque musicale le titre "rappers delight" de sugarhill gang de 1979? Je cherche mais ne trouve pas.
> 
> ...


 Mais bon, comme je me refuse à acheter de la musique en ligne (je n'en télécharge pas non plus) je vais devoir trouver ça ailleurs. 
Peut-être qu'un petit tour à la médiathèque...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (8 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'avais le 45 Tours à l'époque...
> mais pour le retrouver, je vais devoir entreprendre des fouilles
> je te tiens au courant...



Ok, c'est sympa ! A+


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Ok, c'est sympa ! A+


 Je n'avais pas vu ton message sorry  
Mais c'est sympa de ta part, @+ par MP.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (8 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je n'avais pas vu ton message sorry
> Mais c'est sympa de ta part, @+ par MP.



quelqu'un m'a parlé  , MERCI MERCI ENCORE (non je ne suis pas parano je vous dis     )  
Ed_the_Head mais pourquoi recherche tu ce morceau (trés sympa d'ailleurs) mais
pourquoi ? t'as une BOUM en prévision, je suis invité ? c'était bien l'époque de la BOUM, non ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un m'a parlé  , MERCI MERCI ENCORE (non je ne suis pas parano je vous dis     )
> Ed_the_Head mais pourquoi recherche tu ce morceau (trés sympa d'ailleurs) mais
> pourquoi ? t'as une BOUM en prévision, je suis invité ? c'était bien l'époque de la BOUM, non ?


 C'est juste un des meilleurs morceaux de la musique contemporaine que je ne possède pas. Sur un superbre sample de Chic (qui d'aileurs ont raflé les royalties sur la vente de 8 millions de titres  ) 
Je le cherche pour aucune raison particulière, simplement pour accroitre ma connaissance/bibliothèque musicale!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> holà,
> 
> quelqu'un aurait-il dans sa bibliothèque musicale le titre "rappers delight" de sugarhill gang de 1979? Je cherche mais ne trouve pas.
> 
> ...



Ils le savent je t'ai lâchement dénoncé    Moi aussi je suis solidaire    mais je choisi toujours mon intérêt comme le boucher, le boulanger et le marchand de bière


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Décembre 2004)

J'aime bien la bière... burps


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (8 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste un des meilleurs morceaux de la musique contemporaine que je ne possède pas. Sur un superbre sample de Chic (qui d'aileurs ont raflé les royalties sur la vente de 8 millions de titres  )



Le Fric c'est Chic


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Le Fric c'est Chic


  bien trouvé celle-là.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (8 Décembre 2004)

Encore un cadeau pour Bassman ( ma bonté me perdra   )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste un des meilleurs morceaux de la musique contemporaine que je ne possède pas. Sur un superbre sample de Chic (qui d'aileurs ont raflé les royalties sur la vente de 8 millions de titres  )
> Je le cherche pour aucune raison particulière, simplement pour accroitre ma connaissance/bibliothèque musicale!



Mort de rire !!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Mort de rire !!!


 Et oui, 

Sans eux pas de hiphop...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (8 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Mort de rire !!!



Ton nouvel avatar à toujours l'air mort de rire, mais beaucoup plus gentil que mickey


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> holà,
> 
> quelqu'un aurait-il dans sa bibliothèque musicale le titre "rappers delight" de sugarhill gang de 1979? Je cherche mais ne trouve pas.
> 
> ...



oui, moi...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> oui, moi...


 Tu sais que je te trouve sympa toi.


----------



## IceandFire (8 Décembre 2004)




----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (8 Décembre 2004)

Hello Ice&Fire


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Hello Ice&Fire



J'y crois pas... 
Sivermachine et motorhëad sont mes morceaux préférés.
Nous avons décidément des cultures musicales très voisines


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (8 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'y crois pas...
> Sivermachine et motorhëad sont mes morceaux préférés.
> Nous avons décidément des cultures musicales très voisines



En effet PatochMan...  Ad'taleur...le devoir m'appel


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> En effet PatochMan...  Ad'taleur...le devoir m'appel



Celui là je l'ai aussi


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Décembre 2004)

En ce moment, j'ecoute la (pas toujours) douce voix des gens a longueur de journee... :rateau:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (8 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment, j'ecoute la (pas toujours) douce voix des gens a longueur de journee... :rateau:



AH ! BON !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2004)

T'as plus AOL, Kid?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (8 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> T'as plus AOL, Kid?



?   :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> ?   :rateau:



ou ichat?
Forget.... MP arrivé


----------



## Dedalus (8 Décembre 2004)

Je rippe quelques CD pour la route
écoute "Too hot for my chinchilla" (Private Music of Tangerine Dream), en piochant ça et là ans quelques autres


----------



## Dedalus (8 Décembre 2004)

Et puis aujourd'hui, en bossant, les trois CD de ce coffret (mais pas dans l'ordre)


----------



## queenlucia (8 Décembre 2004)

par ces temps froids et pluvieux, rien de mieux.... qu'un peu de musique du soleil !!!!
A écouter pour se remonter le moral : Amadou et Mariam......
 :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (9 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> par ces temps froids et pluvieux, rien de mieux.... qu'un peu de musique du soleil !!!!
> A écouter pour se remonter le moral : Amadou et Mariam......
> :love:



Bien queenlucia, mais n'oublis pas la musique de la neige pour cette été    

Dedalus cet album, c'était le générique de l'Avenir du Futur dans les 70's...
Grande influence sur le futur


----------



## molgow (9 Décembre 2004)

Hier soir : concert de Prohom !!! :love:

Je connaissais à peine Prohom avant d'y aller, mais je regrette pas d'avoir découvert !! :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Décembre 2004)




----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (9 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

>



Merci, papa Noël  :rateau:


----------



## teo (9 Décembre 2004)

hello
j'écoute le bruit de mon disque dur qui déraille. J'en ai marre de ces machines... je vais aller élever les poules.


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=990026&postcount=13295 

A bientôt


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Merci, papa Noël :rateau:


Oh, pinaise! je l'ai pas, celui là...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (9 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oh, pinaise! je l'ai pas, celui là...



Ajoute le sur ta liste, mon petit...(et sois bien sage)


----------



## queenlucia (9 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Bien queenlucia, mais n'oublis pas la musique de la neige pour cette été
> 
> j'arrive pas à trouver qu'est ce qui pourrait représenter la musique de la neige pour cet été ?
> un truc rafraichissant ( au cas ou la canicule.....) !!


----------



## pyxmalion (9 Décembre 2004)

Je recommande l'écoute des méconnus mais géniaux Rythm and Sound ! Du dub athmosphèrique qui emméne dans les hautes sphères sur des sons digitaux, minimal mais maximal !!! Vraiment excellent !


----------



## pyxmalion (9 Décembre 2004)

Pour en savoir plus : http://basicchannel.com/label/Burial+Mix


----------



## queenlucia (9 Décembre 2004)

j'ai bien envie d'écouter maissur ton lien on peut pas !!!!
c'est dommage......


----------



## pino23 (9 Décembre 2004)

particulièrement du Grateful dead et un peu de country, bluegrass de temps en temps. mais j'aime pas mal tout: rock. DEADHEAD


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (9 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## queenlucia (9 Décembre 2004)

en fait je crois que je suis pas fan de ce genre de musique .....


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (9 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> en fait je crois que je suis pas fan de ce genre de musique .....



Non regardes bien les disques des Ogres  avec des chansons incroyables, des contes et certains 

invités que tu aimes surement, ma fille adore !!!

Ne tiens pas compte de leur nom qui fait un peu peur  :affraid: 

Les Ogres de Barback c'est   

" La pittoresque histoire de Pitt Ocha " un superbe disque pour cette été...


----------



## joanes (9 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> en fait je crois que je suis pas fan de ce genre de musique .....



Et qu'est ce qu'elle aime comme musique la choupinette


----------



## queenlucia (9 Décembre 2004)

salut !!!!!
Une chose est sure elle aime pas du tout les ogres !!!


----------



## Dedalus (9 Décembre 2004)

je contiue mes rippages pour le voyage :







et un cadeau d'un pote canadien :








et de regarder nico : chelsea girl d'Andy Warhol m'a donné envie de tirer des oubliettes ce petit bijou :






et enfin (passons aux choses sérieuses  ) l'ami Karlheinz et ses improbables chemises kitsch à volants. Ces Allemands sont inimitables


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (9 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> et de regarder nico : chelsea girl d'Andy Warhol m'a donné envie de tirer des oubliettes ce petit bijou :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reed Cale Nico c'était au Bataclan en 72... :rateau: 
Tu connais cet enregistrement de Karlheinz pour quatuor à cordes et hélicoptéres  :style: :hosto: 
Karlheinz à dit aussi que le 11 septembre 2001 etait une oeuvre d'art magnifique  :mouais: 
c'est un esthète  :modo:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Reed Cale Nico c'était au Bataclan en 72... :rateau:
> Tu connais cet enregistrement de Karlheinz pour quatuor à cordes et hélicoptéres  :style: :hosto:
> Karlheinz à dit aussi que le 11 septembre 2001 etait une oeuvre d'art magnifique  :mouais:
> c'est un esthète  :modo:



C'est son opéra "Licht" ?


----------



## Dedalus (9 Décembre 2004)

Helikpter Streichquartett pour quatuor à cordes embarqué dans des hélicoptères a été créé dans les années 90 en Hollande par le quatuor Arditti (ça avait donné lieu à un TV film assez étonnant).
Licht est un cycle fleuve de sept opéras (pour les sept jours de la semaine - je n'en ai écouté que deux)
Stockhausen est son propre producteur, et vend lui-même ses disques


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (9 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est son opéra "Licht" ?



Non c'était trop court, il envisage le même Opéra sur le plan mondial, ah! les artistes...


----------



## teo (9 Décembre 2004)

pyxmalion a dit:
			
		

> Je recommande l'écoute des méconnus mais géniaux Rythm and Sound ! Du dub athmosphèrique qui emméne dans les hautes sphères sur des sons digitaux, minimal mais maximal !!! Vraiment excellent !



J'ai 2 de leurs albums, y'a eu tout un foin en fin d'année dernière sur eux (les CD The artists - The versions), avec des clés Télérama, des articles un peu partout. Marrant apparemment, personne s'attendant à ça et il s'en est vendu pas mal.
Chez basic Channel, allez voir aussi Wackies, c'est plein de bons trucs.

PS: sinon DiskWarrior bosse sur mon HD [Rebuilding was stopped becuase of an error (2531)] et moi je bois du café en écoutant ce qui suit:

_3 A.M. Eternal (Guns of mu mu 12'' edit)_ par The KLF sur _This is what The KLF is about I &#8212; 3 AM Eternal (Live at The S.S.L.)_ >  triple maxi CD japonais

_Intifada (The Second Phase By El Jethoor)_ par The Rootsman sur _International language of dub_ > pyxmalion, faut que tu écoutes cet album, c'est du dub trop excellent

_All I need_ par  sur _Moon Safari	_ Je me rappelle encore le jour et ce que je faisais quand j'ai écouté ce CD la première fois...

_The pardon_ par PIL (Public Image Limited) sur _Plastic Box (Disc 3)_


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (9 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _All I need_ par  sur _Moon Safari	_ Je me rappelle encore le jour et ce que je faisais quand j'ai écouté ce CD la première fois...
> _The pardon_ par PIL (Public Image Limited) sur _Plastic Box (Disc 3)_



Bonsoir Teo

Moon Safari   Plastic Box (Public Image Limited)  :casse: 
j'espère que ton disque dur est guérit...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (9 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Helikpter Streichquartett pour quatuor à cordes embarqué dans des hélicoptères a été créé dans les années 90 en Hollande par le quatuor Arditti (ça avait donné lieu à un TV film assez étonnant).
> Licht est un cycle fleuve de sept opéras (pour les sept jours de la semaine - je n'en ai écouté que deux)
> Stockhausen est son propre producteur, et vend lui-même ses disques



Merci...


----------



## teo (9 Décembre 2004)

Il va partir pour Strasbourg en réparation, dès que j'aurai fini mes boulots en cours et si j'ai le fric, d'acheter un très gros disque dur externe pour tout sauvegarder.

sinon je suis passé à 
_She's a rainbow_ des The Rolling Stones sur _Singles Collection - The London Years (CD 2)_

ceux qui se rappelleront une certaine pub se diront que c'était il y a bien longtemps et que la bête a bien changé depuis (mais pas autant que ce cher Mick Jagger, faut pas pousser !)
Celle-là je vais me la passer en boucle je sens.

Joli nouvel avatar kidboo


----------



## iTof (9 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ...
> _3 A.M. Eternal (Guns of mu mu 12'' edit)_ par The KLF sur _This is what The KLF is about I &#8212; 3 AM Eternal (Live at The S.S.L.)_ > triple maxi CD japonais
> _..._


>  j'ai nourri iTunes l'autres WE avec les 3 coffrets


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Décembre 2004)

et


----------



## teo (9 Décembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> >  j'ai nourri iTunes l'autres WE avec les 3 coffrets



C'est pas récent !  j'ai du acheter ça en 92, c'est le coffret I ou II ? Je n'ai que le I .







Là j'écoute un Essential mix live de BBC One
_Essential Mix - Homelands 2002_ avec _DJ Tiësto_


----------



## DandyWarhol (9 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _The pardon_ par PIL (Public Image Limited) sur _Plastic Box (Disc 3)_


----------



## KARL40 (9 Décembre 2004)

J'enfume un peu la pièce avant d'aller prendre l'air ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Décembre 2004)

Fisherspooner, la chanson sur World Service (disc 2) de Dave Clarke :love: :love: :love:


----------



## teo (10 Décembre 2004)

Hello evribodi  salut Modern__Thing !

_Sonata in C Minor D.958: Menuetto (Allegro)_ de Franz Schubert sur _The last three piano sonatas	_

_Good beat_ de Deee-Lite sur _ World Clique_

_Third World Revolution_ de Steve Wilson sur _Soulful Song_

_Time for yesterday_ de Lacquer sur _Overloaded_ - C'est album est trop top

_Professional distortion_ de Miss Kittin sur _I Com_

_Des heures hindoues_ de Etienne Daho sur _Pour nos vies martiennes_

_Fire in Cairo_ de The Cure sur _Three imaginary boys_ - combien de temps déjà que ce morceau est sorti ? ! 


je me sens mieux aujourd'hui... pas encore le top mais l'ordi marche au moins. Je verrais pour faire changer le hd plus tard...


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Fire in Cairo_ de The Cure sur _Three imaginary boys_ - combien de temps déjà que ce morceau est sorti ? !



25 ans


----------



## MrStone (10 Décembre 2004)

Houlà, presque 26 même, non ? L'était pas sorti fin 78 ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Houlà, presque 26 même, non ? L'était pas sorti fin 78 ?


tout dépend si tu parles des "Peel sessions" ou de l'album "three imaginary boys"


----------



## Bassman (10 Décembre 2004)

Ce matin c'est Angra :


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2004)

Bass, t'écoutes jamais autre chose que du métal!?!


----------



## DandyWarhol (10 Décembre 2004)

D'ailleurs.. ça chante quoi un groupe de métal pour Noel?? :mouais:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (10 Décembre 2004)

-----


----------



## teo (10 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Bass, t'écoutes jamais autre chose que du métal!?!



en 1 mois il va faire passer les macusers francophones d'Audioscrobbler pour des fans de metal ! Les stats arrêtent pas de bouger, c'est pas mal ! Allez vous inscrire on est déjà 5... www.audioscrobbler.com (ou voir plus haut dans le post).

Bassman: l'abus de musique trop fort est dangereuse pour la fertilité... ah non pardon... c'est pour les oreilles  La fertilité c'est pour autre chose !


----------



## teo (10 Décembre 2004)

_Double zéro et l'infini_ / Etienne Daho sur _Paris ailleurs_

_Sunday morning_ / The Velvet Underground sur _The Velvet Underground & Nico_

_Entre chiens et loups_ / Jean Bart sur _Affaire classée avec fracas et pertes, j'en ai trop vu, des murs et des pas vertes	_

_Sex & money_ / Ragazzi	_Friday_ 

_Feria V - In Parasceve - In III Nocturno - Responsorium 7_ / Carlo Gesualdo & The Hilliard Ensemble	 sur _Tenebrae (CD 1)_ 

_Orozco (Remix)_ / Dubphonic sur _Smoke Signals_

Là je crois que mon HD est vraiment foutu, je peux plus rien récupérer... je préfère même pas penser à tout ce qui n'est pas dans mes archives; ça n'a jamais existé, voilà ce qu'il faut que je me dise...
Vu le prix qu'ils me disent pour récupérer -sans garantie-.. je préfère déjà faire une croix.
Toujours avoir trop de place que pas assez...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (10 Décembre 2004)

ok Teo désolé...   :sick: pour le Mandala too big...

et pour ton HD  :modo: il faut lui dire adieu :sick:


----------



## teo (10 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> ok Teo désolé...   :sick: pour le Mandala too big...
> 
> et pour ton HD  :modo: il faut lui dire adieu :sick:



Merci pour le conseil, j'écoute:

Comment te dire adieu / Françoise Hardy	

Comment te dire adieu with June Miles Kingston / Jimmy Somerville

Ca va me faire du bien, avec un kleenex


----------



## MrStone (10 Décembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs.. ça chante quoi un groupe de métal pour Noel?? :mouais:



Par exemple ça :





Christmas Time Again par Lynyrd Skynyrd 

Ceci dit je n'ai jamais écouté ce que ça pouvait donner...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le conseil, j'écoute:
> 
> Comment te dire adieu / Françoise Hardy
> 
> ...



Si tu peux éviter 

Les adieux d'un sex symbol de Diane Dufresne

Merci d'avance Teo


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Bass, t'écoutes jamais autre chose que du métal!?!



Si il écoute aussi du Death, du Heavy, du Trash, du Black, du Doom...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2004)

Pour l'instant ... Linkin Park !    
...toujours Linkin Park quand je suis bien énervé !!!! :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant ... Linkin Park !
> ...toujours Linkin Park quand je suis bien énervé !!!! :love:



Vas-y Big    

C'est de la bonne cette zik


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y Big
> 
> C'est de la bonne cette zik


 Non, linkin park c'est de la vieille daube...   
System of a down!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrStone (10 Décembre 2004)

Juste pour rire (ou pour pleurer), AMG recense 50 occurrences de titres de chansons nommées "Adieu".
Dedans on trouve pêle-mêle Gainsbourg, Garou   , Atrhur H, Léo Ferré et d'autres...


----------



## queenlucia (10 Décembre 2004)

signé R Combas......


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> System of a down!!!!!!!!!



   ... j'ai toujours un petit "Sugar" pour prendre mon café !!!!!!! ... :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... j'ai toujours un petit "Sugar" pour prendre mon café !!!!!!! ... :love:


  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2004)

Zebig, le mec le plus cool de macG!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Non, linkin park c'est de la vieille daube...
> System of a down!!!!!!!!!



j'en connais qui avec de la daube on gagnait beaucoup d'argent        

Vielle daube ce n'est pas gentil pour The Big   

En plus "C'est dans le vieux pots qu'on fait les meilleures confitures" `

Un Faith No more, un King Diamond ou un Manowar, tu connais Ed ?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (10 Décembre 2004)

-----


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> j'en connais qui avec de la daube on gagnait beaucoup d'argent
> 
> Vielle daube ce n'est pas gentil pour The Big
> 
> ...


 Au taquet, comme toujours! 

Oui, ils sont bien dans ma discothèque et depuis longtemps, ce sont des références. J'y ajouterai bien Suicidal Tendencies et Rollin's band...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Zebig, le mec le plus cool de macG!


Arff !!!! Mais j'avoue que mon coeur penche plutôt vers mes gros chouchous ... Hendrix, Doors, Deep Purple, Black Sabbath, Jefferson Airplane, Who, Janis Joplin, Pink Floyd et toute la clique.....  
Heureusement, en Belgique on a "Classic 21" une radio top avec laquelle je peux faire tous les jours un petit plongeon dans mon passé !!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arff !!!! Mais j'avoue que mon coeur penche plutôt vers mes gros chouchous ... Hendrix, Doors, Deep Purple, Black Sabbath, Jefferson Airplane, Who, Janis Joplin, Pink Floyd et toute la clique.....
> Heureusement, en Belgique on a "Classic 21" une radio top avec laquelle je peux faire tous les jours un petit plongeon dans mon passé !!!!


 Et Jethro Tull peut-être?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Au taquet, comme toujours!
> 
> Oui, ils sont bien dans ma discothèque et depuis longtemps, ce sont des références. J'y ajouterai bien Suicidal Tendencies et Rollin's band...



Ce bon vieux Henry Rollin    

Dire qu'il joue un personnage dans le jeu de baston "Def Jam NY" qui se passent dans l'univers du rap US


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (10 Décembre 2004)

Que du bonheur... :casse:


----------



## queenlucia (10 Décembre 2004)

voila sans aucun doute la meilleure musique de cette année !!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ce bon vieux Henry Rollin
> 
> Dire qu'il joue un personnage dans le jeu de baston "Def Jam NY" qui se passent dans l'univers du rap US


 Il a l'esprit ouvert le Henri! Et puis le rap US c'est plutôt pas mal : RJD2, Buck65, Outkast, Jurassic 5...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> voila sans aucun doute la meilleure musique de cette année !!!!


 !!! c'est quoi?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arff !!!! Mais j'avoue que mon coeur penche plutôt vers mes gros chouchous ... Hendrix, Doors, Deep Purple, Black Sabbath, Jefferson Airplane, Who, Janis Joplin, Pink Floyd et toute la clique.....
> Heureusement, en Belgique on a "Classic 21" une radio top avec laquelle je peux faire tous les jours un petit plongeon dans mon passé !!!!


 The big, je ne saurai que trop te conseiller The BlackKeys et The Bellrays. C'est tout neuf mais ça sonne comme du bon vieux LedZep.


----------



## queenlucia (10 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> !!! c'est quoi?


les white stripes bien sûr !!!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> voila sans aucun doute la meilleure musique de cette année !!!!



Tu nous rafraîchis la mémoire sur ce coup là ?

Je dirais White Stripes mais je ne mettrai pas ma main à couper


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> The big, je ne saurai que trop te conseiller The BlackKeys et The Bellrays. C'est tout neuf mais ça sonne comme du bon vieux LedZep.


Noté !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> les white stripes bien sûr !!!!


 mmmh, c'est bien ce que je pensai. :mouais: après les avoir vus en concert, je dirais que vaut mieux rester à les écouter chez soi... Mais c'est vrai que ça sonne.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Noté !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Tu m'en diras des nouvelles.


----------



## queenlucia (10 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> mmmh, c'est bien ce que je pensai. :mouais: après les avoir vus en concert, je dirais que vaut mieux rester à les écouter chez soi... Mais c'est vrai que ça sonne.


ah ouais !! c'était pas bien en concert ????
Pourtant a la maison ça va bien comme son !!! moi ça me donne la patate !!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2004)

Tiens, c'est marrant  : sur 20gigas de zik, c'est justement Elephant des whitesstripes qui passe.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais !! c'était pas bien en concert ????
> Pourtant a la maison ça va bien comme son !!! moi ça me donne la patate !!!



Je trouve que c'est largement surfait comme groupe


----------



## queenlucia (10 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, c'est marrant  : sur 20gigas de zik, c'est justement Elephant des whitesstripes qui passe.


 :love: 
serait ce un signe du destin ???? :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve que c'est largement surfait comme groupe


 I agree


----------



## queenlucia (10 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve que c'est largement surfait comme groupe


tiens.... il eut été étrange que tu sois d'accord avec moi !!!!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> tiens.... il eut été étrange que tu sois d'accord avec moi !!!!!



en plus le style serveur de Buffalo Grill du frangin c'est comment dire


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> en plus le style serveur de Buffalo Grill du frangin c'est comment dire


 Et hop, il en remet une louche! 
Cela dit, t'as pas tord sur le look buffaloGrill...
Tu veux qu'on parle du look GIjoe du chanteur de Ramstein?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (10 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> tiens.... il eut été étrange que tu sois d'accord avec moi !!!!!



Strange...les Ogres...Non je pensais aux Whites Stripes
et puis Lux & Ivy voilà...bon...mais...


----------



## queenlucia (10 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> en plus le style serveur de Buffalo Grill du frangin c'est comment dire


  excellent !!!! ça me fait rire ça !!!!
On va finir par s'entendre sur certaines choses peut être !!!!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et hop, il en remet une louche!
> Cela dit, t'as pas tord sur le look buffaloGrill...
> Tu veux qu'on parle du look GIjoe du chanteur de Ramstein?



Ah quand même je ne dis pas que des conneries   

Queenlucia et toi head vu que vous connaissez dans "Ball and biscuit" c'est un hommage à Iron Maiden ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2004)

Et hop, une de plus... 

Iron Maiden? non, je ne connais pas


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> On va finir par s'entendre sur certaines choses peut être !!!!!



Je crois que tu rêves là...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et hop, une de plus...
> 
> Iron Maiden? non, je ne connais pas



Tu veux que je te fasse subir la torture en question


----------



## queenlucia (10 Décembre 2004)

pfffff !!! y sont pas dead eux !!! avec leur look tout pourri.....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je te fasse subir la torture en question


 Pitchfork, adepte du SM? 

On sera bientôt obligé d'écouter  Marilyn Manson


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (10 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork


----------



## queenlucia (10 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que tu rêves là...


je suis de nature optimiste tu sais !!! donc j'y crois !!!!  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pitchfork, adepte du SM?
> 
> On sera bientôt obligé d'écouter  Marilyn Manson



Bon tu n'as rien d'une jeune vierge   

Marylin Manson, c'est de la gaudriole par rapport à des trucs que j'ai en stock


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> je suis de nature optimiste tu sais !!! donc j'y crois !!!!  :love:



Moi aussi je suis optimiste quant à l'avenir du pessimisme


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (10 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Pitchfork



Malheureusement je n'ai rien à voir avec eux


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Bon tu n'as rien d'une jeune vierge
> 
> Marylin Manson, c'est de la gaudriole par rapport à des trucs que j'ai en stock


 Je sais, c'est ça qui me fait peur...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (10 Décembre 2004)

Tu connais The Free Design ? Pitchfork... 
Rien à voir avec les truc d'en dessous...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je sais, c'est ça qui me fait peur...



Dans ma discothèque, j'ai des trucs que je n'ose pas écouter tard la nuit tellement cela fout les boules : un peu comme regarder "Evil Dead" ou 'Texas Chainsaw" dans une maison de campagne seul la nuit


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais The Free Design ? Pitchfork...



Non c'est quoi ?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (10 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est quoi ?



Des americains 60's grande influence de Stereolab par exemple...Là


----------



## queenlucia (10 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Des americains 60's grande influence de Stereolab par exemple...Là


on dirait les beach boy's en mieux quand même !!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Des americains 60's grande influence de Stereolab par exemple...Là



Merci Kid à plus tard les petits loups

Finalement en écoutant plus attentivement White Stripes se défend pas mal mais j'ai le sentiment du déjà entendu ailleurs

A part cela tu écoutes quoi Queenlucia ?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (10 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> on dirait les beach boy's en mieux quand même !!!



Mieux   Non ! c'est autre chose, mais y a de ça...


----------



## Le chat (10 Décembre 2004)

Moi j'suis branché rock n'roll..... style, the international noise conspiracy, the hives aussi c'est sympa... après j'adore les premiers albums des Red hot...
Sinon j'suis ouvert à tout..
@+


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Décembre 2004)

Le chat a dit:
			
		

> Sinon j'suis ouvert à tout..
> @+



Et il continue dans le même registre


----------



## queenlucia (10 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Merci Kid à plus tard les petits loups
> 
> Finalement en écoutant plus attentivement White Stripes se défend pas mal mais j'ai le sentiment du déjà entendu ailleurs
> 
> A part cela tu écoutes quoi Queenlucia ?



the hives,le tigre,gonzales,franz ferdinand,sporto kantes et pour me mettre la pêche les jours de loose : miss kittin !!! 
Je sais que ça parait un peu hétéroclite comme sélection mais la diversité fait la richesse....


----------



## queenlucia (10 Décembre 2004)

c'est quand que l'on va me sortir de la banquette de l'entrée !!! je m'y ennuie sévère !!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Décembre 2004)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> the hives,le tigre,gonzales,franz ferdinand,sporto kantes et pour me mettre la pêche les jours de loose : miss kittin !!!
> Je sais que ça parait un peu hétéroclite comme sélection mais la diversité fait la richesse....



il n'y a de richesse que dans la diversité 

lis ces pages et tu verras que mes écoutes sont très diversifiées


----------



## teo (10 Décembre 2004)

re-bonjour...
pour agrémenter vos jolies images de garçons virils zé couillus, j'ai un joli boysband ridicule dont on m'a offert le 45 t (alors les pour les plus petits, suivez la *) pour un des mes derniers anniversaires (un obscur rapport avec ma passion juvénile de Village People), en 2000 je crois. Je ne sais pas le style de zique que c'était (style mauvais hardfm de 5e zone ? faux hard pour disco de 12e zone ?), j'ai plus de platine pour écouter. Mais leur look est "killer" comme on aimait à dire à l'époque.
Merci à DJ Banban du Boulevard Des Hits de l'Usine à Genève, pour ceux qui connaissent 
J'offre un malabar à celui qui me trouve le mp3...

* 45 t: truc de vieux qui ressemblait aux singles d'aujourd'hui, mais en plus grand et qui tournait à 45 t/mn sur des machines comme y'a encore dans certaines discothèques de nos jours.
Même famille: maxi 45t ou 33 t. Les plus vieux d'entre nous ont connus les 78 t mais là, moi je connais pas

PS: bonne et mauvaise nouvelle: une dernière manip m'a permis de "réparer" mon hd mais... avant j'avais que 14 Go dispo sur 60, maintenant, j'en ai 37... "ça" m'a fait de la place, mais on dirait que tout est pas cassé... 
vive fsck -f !


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (10 Décembre 2004)

Content pour ton HD Teo !
alors tu avais une passion juvénile pour Village People, difficile de résister à In the Navy & YMCA

( à l'époque bien sur  :love: )

ce groupe de "Boys Hard Disco Metal Funk Band de Variété" me dit quelque chose... :rateau:


----------



## teo (10 Décembre 2004)

entre autres... une de mes premiers vinyls, un double même ! c'est pas de ceux dont j'ai encore -presque honte, voir si dessous-. En fait j'aime même bien  C'est de la bonne disco qui fait suer comme il faut !  [on est d'accord: les musclés de SanFran]

Pitchfork, on se tait stp 
Et on rigole pas comme un bossu !

Allez je vous la donne la photo de la belle (rose)...








Oh ! ben quel dommage, la photo n'est plus disponible... 
Ca c'est pas de chance ! Album simple (ment pas terrible), de la variétoche française de quand j'avais 10 ans !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> entre autres... une de mes premiers vinyls, un double même ! c'est pas de ceux dont j'ai encore -presque honte-. En fait j'aime même bien  C'est de la bonne disco qui fait suer comme il faut !
> 
> Pitchfork, on se tait stp
> Et on rigole pas comme un bossu !
> ...



Je te le fais pour un coup de boule   Ce n'est pas cher payer


----------



## teo (10 Décembre 2004)

Sans déconner, le lien existe avec une page Google, je l'ai pas inventé tu tapes "L'amour en vidéo" sur Google images... (et pok, un indice de plus). Mais ne dis rien, toi tu sais déjà !   
Là c'est trop simple !


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (10 Décembre 2004)

celle là est disponible (de photo  )


----------



## teo (10 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> celle là est disponible (de photo  )



Deep Throat.. ça doit être cool... un programme alléchant !
Ca prendrait presque à la gorge ! 


C'est de la vraie musique ou c'est la BO ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Deep Throat.. ça doit être cool... un programme alléchant !
> Ca prendrait presque à la gorge !
> 
> 
> C'est de la vraie musique ou c'est la BO ?



il me semble qu'elle avait une gorge profonde


----------



## Dedalus (10 Décembre 2004)

Ben on est dans les grands classiques de l'érotisme underground, là     Il manque plus que The Devil in Miss Jones ! (c'est pas vraiment ma génération, mais j'ai eu quelques bons professeurs


----------



## Dedalus (10 Décembre 2004)

En tout cas, à propos de Deep Throat, le film est assez génial. 
Ça a marqué une époque, Deep Throat était le pseudo pris par le correspondant anonyme des journalistes du Washington Post à l'époque du Watergate


----------



## teo (10 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Deep Throat.. ça doit être cool... un programme alléchant !
> Ca prendrait presque à la gorge !
> C'est de la vraie musique ou c'est la BO ?



Je suis né 69, merci , je connais l'épqoue !  Mes réponses étaient très orientées buccales, voire buccales pénétrantes !
Faudrait que je trouve ce disque.

de mon côté, dans l'époque, je vous conseille ça... 
c'est du lesbo-vampirisme...

Excellent !
Manfred Hubler & Siegfried  sur  Vampyros Lesbos: Lesbos, Sexadelic Dance Party
C'"est de l'easy listening comme je l'aime...


----------



## Dedalus (10 Décembre 2004)

Vampyros Lesbos : j'ai acheté récemment ce DVD culte (longtemps cherché, mais n'existe qu'en zone 1)
(je suis né en 63, apparemment année (et même période) peu peuplée sur les forums, d'après ce que j'ai pu voir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Vampyros Lesbos : j'ai acheté récemment ce DVD culte (longtemps cherché, mais n'existe qu'en zone 1)
> (je suis né en 63, apparemment année (et même période) peu peuplée sur les forums, d'après ce que j'ai pu voir



Nâââân... Moi y'en a 65


----------



## teo (11 Décembre 2004)

J'ai pas vu le film, ça doit être gratiné ! c'est mon disquaire sur Genève (_Sounds_, à connaître) qui m'avait conseillé la BO à l'époque où tt le monde voulait de l'easy listening.

Sinon, là j'écoute Ray Lema, _São Tomé_ sur son dernier CD _Mizila, piano solo_, j'avais vu son très beau concert ce printemps au Café de la Danse, rejoint sur scène par Manu Dibango. Ce gars est cool, pour l'avoir croisé 2-3 fois professionnellement. Ce CD uniquement piano vaut la peine.

ensuite ce sera _On the rocks_ de Obiman sur _Café del Mar Vol. 1_, déjà cité...
puis _Treaty (Peace division vocal mix)_ de _Yothu Yindi_, un groupe australien dont j'avais acheté quelques CD et K7, en 92, lors de mon voyage _down under_.
The end of the world. Le bout de monde, j'ai mis 6 semaines pour y arriver, je l'ai vu, c'était physique et je suis revenu en 48h. Je suis toujours tout chose quand j'y repense.
 :rose:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (11 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Excellent !
> Manfred Hubler & Siegfried  sur  Vampyros Lesbos: Lesbos, Sexadelic Dance Party
> C'"est de l'easy listening comme je l'aime...



Nous devons aimer le même genre d'easy listening Teo...!  :love: 
Merci pour les renseignements Dedalus, Tiens la suite... :rateau:


----------



## NightWalker (11 Décembre 2004)

Salut la foule...


Quelqu'un connait le morceau utilisé pour la pub actuelle de Livebox à la téloche ???


Merciiiiiii....


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (11 Décembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Salut la foule...
> 
> 
> Quelqu'un connait le morceau utilisé pour la pub actuelle de Livebox à la téloche ???
> ...



Kézako ! Livebox ? téloche ?   

Non mais j'ai un autre morceau...  

là


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

:love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> :love:



C'est la bande originale de Alphaville   

En tout cas "it sounds like a melody"


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Décembre 2004)

"A tes souhaits" de M, album "Qui de nous deux"


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (11 Décembre 2004)

C'est quoi ton nouvel avatar Pitchfork (si ce n'est pas indiscret  )
je ne vois pas bien  :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ton nouvel avatar Pitchfork (si ce n'est pas indiscret  )
> je ne vois pas bien  :rateau:



Salut Gamin

Ce sont les réponses qui sont parfois indiscrètes jamais les questions


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (11 Décembre 2004)

oui on voit tout de suite mieux   
Dr Phibes !!!  :modo: 
-----


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> oui on vois tout de suite mieux
> Dr Phibes !!!  :modo:
> -----



Quel est le problème avec Dr Phibes ?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (11 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Quel est le problème avec Dr Phibes ?



Bonjour Pitchfork, aucun problème  

j'ai un bon ami
qui a tout en vinyl...  
mais c'est pas mon truc cette aprés midi  :style:


----------



## teo (11 Décembre 2004)

_I'm afraid of Americans_ de David Bowie (la version avec NIN)




[Edit] suivi de _Spanish bombs_ de The Clash

Pour l'easy-listening, tu m'as l'air blindé ! j'ai pas grand chose. Hum... ah mais oui.
Suis-je bêta (Teo 0.95 ß). Acquisition est resté dans l'autre brouette, faut que je le charge à nouveau... la vie est compliquée...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (11 Décembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Salut la foule...
> 
> 
> Quelqu'un connait le morceau utilisé pour la pub actuelle de Livebox à la téloche ???
> ...



Non toujours pas trouvé...  

oui Teo la vie est compliquée alors un peu d'easy listening Parfois...


----------



## teo (11 Décembre 2004)

Primo Congreso Internacional del Partido Comunista Cubano (Indian Style RMX)

Cherchez pas c'est moi qui ai donné ce nom à un morceau bizarre: mon cousin m'a ramené ça d'Amérique du sud, sur K7, que j'ai converti:
c'est une heure de discours de Fidel Castro, avec de la musique traditionnelle indienne (d'Inde) par dessus. Pour ceux qui voudrait tester, ça pèse lourd...
Parfait pour des fins d'après-midi tranquilles, avec un thé bien CHAUD ou un verre de quelque chose de FORT* comme en ce moment   , j'ai fait ce montage pour aller avec:

[Edit: non non... c'est pas du tout soporifique 
[Edit 2: Jack Daniels en l'occurence]


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Primo Congreso Internacional del Partido Comunista Cubano (Indian Style RMX)
> 
> Cherchez pas c'est moi qui ai donné ce nom à un morceau bizarre: mon cousin m'a ramené ça d'Amérique du sud, sur K7, que j'ai converti:
> c'est une heure de discours de Fidel Castro, avec de la musique traditionnelle indienne (d'Inde) par dessus. Pour ceux qui voudrait tester, ça pèse lourd...
> ...



Quelle prescience    Je t'ai qualifié de vil factieux dans un autre message   

Pour compenser


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (11 Décembre 2004)

-----


----------



## teo (11 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Quelle prescience    Je t'ai qualifié de vil factieux dans un autre message
> 
> Pour compenser




Où ça ? j'ai pas lu... c'est quoi un factieux ?  nan, ça fait juste un peu Ancien Empire ! Pffff...

"ah ça ira ça ira ça ira... les..."

hum hum... je me calme...
Tout va bien. 
L'autre je l'ai aussi, pas mal d'ailleurs, dans le genre "cubain"


Tiens là, j'écoute _Vampyros Lesbos_, trop trop cool... après j'aurai Mike Flowers Pops


----------



## teo (11 Décembre 2004)

Aucun rapport avec ce qui précède, je vais voir Daniel Darc à l'Olympia, mardi je crois.
Je suis aux anges.
Ca compense le fait de pas avoir de places pour aller voir Laibach en "mauvaise compagnie"


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (11 Décembre 2004)

D'une bande magnétique,
Un soupir lui échappe.
Sur un écran géant,
Ses yeux se ferment.


Cherchez le garçon,
Trouvez son nom,
Cherchez le garçon.


Réveil tragique succède,
A un sommeil sans rêve.
La forme de son corps,
Ne veut rien dire pour moi.


Cherchez le garçon,
Trouvez son nom,
Cherchez le garçon.


D'une bande magnétique,
Un soupir lui échappe.
Sur un écran géant,
Une goutte de sang.


Cherchez le garçon,
Trouvez son nom,
Cherchez le garçon.


----------



## teo (11 Décembre 2004)

Oui j'y pensais  Je me demande s'il va la changer. A mon avis non, mais bon, je verrai bien

J'avais une K7 avec ce morceau, ça doit dater de 1983 chez moi, mais surement sorti avant. Comme quoi j'écoutais pas QUE de la daube quand j'étais mino . D'ailleurs j'ai pas eu de suite sur mon quizz plus haut.
Ca me rassure 

Mike Flower Pops _1999_ sur _A groovy place_

J'édite pour pas trop flooder:
20h03:
_Kehna ghalat ghalat to chhupana sahi sahi_ de *Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan* sur _Shahen-Shah_

Trop trop fort... envie de danser et de boire  vin fort, jasmin, orange et mandarine, bruit de la mer pas loin, olives et pistaches... sable tiède, grillades, lune qui monte, les sourires.


----------



## IceandFire (11 Décembre 2004)

c'est bon Mike flowers pop


----------



## teo (11 Décembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon Mike flowers pop




So kitsch


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

*Choses promises choses dues LeSqual !*






*LOVE*​



​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

The Young Gods - Album: Only Heaven




 

*Young Gods*, groupe industriel et alternatif, naît en 1985 à Genève en Suisse.  
 Franz Treichler commence dès 1982 à enregistrer avec Cesare Pizzi et Frank Bagnoud des guitares abrasives et des boucles de batterie. 
 En 1986, le trio sort son premier single Envoyé!. L'année suivante, il enregistre son premier album éponyme qui est élu album de l'année 
   par le magazine anglais Melody Maker. En 1989, L'eau rouge sort avec Use Hiestand à la batterie à la place de Frank Bagnoud. 
 Cesare Pizzi est remplacé par Alain Monod au sampler. En 1991, Young Gods sort The young gods play Kurt Weill puis T.V. sky (1992) 
   et Only heaven (1995). Avec le nouveau batteur Bernard Trontin, le groupe revient en 1997 avec Heaven deconstruction. 
   Second Nature sort chez nous en 2000. 4 ans plus tard, The Young Gods sort l'album Music For Artificial Clouds.


----------



## MrStone (11 Décembre 2004)

Haaaa, les Young Gods... :love:

Là maintenant j'entame un DJ Vadim, USSR Reconstruction... avec Fidel pas loin avant, ça va virer franchement rouge-rouge là


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Décembre 2004)

Là c'est "I want to be the boy" :love: des White Stripes :love:


----------



## teo (11 Décembre 2004)

J'ai un faible pour le Kurt Weil et TV Sky. En plus j'aime bien Franz, c'est un gars cool pour le peu que je l'ai rencontré à l'Usine et Artamis. J'ai découvert le groupe dans un fanzine, Out of nowhere en88 je crois, mais j'ai découvert leur musique qu'en 92, bien plus tard.
J'ai moins accroché avec leur 2 derniers albums.

Sinon là c'est:
_One more time_ de Daft Punk sur _Discovery_

_Beautiful days_ de Venus sur _Vertigone_

_The Man Machine_ de Kraftwerk sur _The Man Machine_

_Plastic Dream_ de Jaydee, un mix de P_aul Oakenfold_ - Ca me rappelle une boite de Francfort en 93, je sais plus comment ça s'appelait, c'était l'été.


----------



## NightWalker (11 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Non toujours pas trouvé...



Je l'ai trouvé, le morceaux s'appelle "Wanaparty" de "Mathias Pothier". Malheureusement il s'agi d'une compo privée non commercialisée...  

C'est dommage paske ça move bien ce morceaux...

Merci et bonne soirée à toutes et à tous...


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Décembre 2004)

Yann Tiersen : Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Dedalus (12 Décembre 2004)

on parlait aujourd'hui de pureté...






Schneewittchen de Heinz Holliger
BlancheNeige revisitée par le plus fin et le plus drôle des musiciens suisses (par ailleurs un des meilleurs hautboïstes du monde)





Othmar Schoek, un autre Suisse parmi les compositeurs majeurs du XXe siècle.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (12 Décembre 2004)

-----?Grand Concours...
1er prix un Coudboul...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (12 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Big Country.
> _Quelqu'un s'en souvient de *Big Country* ?_http://www.playgroundmusic.com/bilder/201/big_country.jpg
> :hein:
> :rateau:
> ...



je ne pogotais plus à la fin des années 80, plus du tout   :style:  :style: 

je me rappel vaguement de Big  Country, il est possible que tu sois leur dernier Fan  :rateau: 

Les synthés ont parfois du bon...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> -----?Grand Concours...
> 1er prix un Coudboul...


Johnny Lydon, alias Rotten, enfant... Facile    I am an antichrist ; nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (12 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Johnny Lydon, alias Rotten, enfant... Facile    I am an antichrist ; nothing more, nothing less.



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres

avant d'en offrir de nouveau à PATOCHMAN.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2004)

Pas grave. J'ai eu le même avis te concernant


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2004)

On se refait pas


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (12 Décembre 2004)

arrêtes!!! je t'ai reconnu PatochMan  :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2004)

Bloody hell! I am demasqued... :mouais:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (12 Décembre 2004)

je suis un peu constipé aujourd'hui
j'vais écrire une chanson...
Une chanson d'amour   
(t'as de belles cornes...tu sais...   )


----------



## teo (12 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Big Country.
> _Quelqu'un s'en souvient de *Big Country* ?_http://www.playgroundmusic.com/bilder/201/big_country.jpg
> :hein:
> :rateau:
> ...



Marrant pour moi Big Country, c'est le début des 80's, style 1983, quand j'avais 14-15 ans.
C'est le même groupe qui chantait In a big country (orginal, d'ailleurs !) ?

Pas de punk pour moi ce matin
on va se contenter de:
_Bongoman Rec_ de Frederic Galliano and the African Divas sur _The Mom Kai Suite_

_Hell is around the corner_ de Tricky sur _The rebirth of cool phive_

_Duo - I. Quando corpus morietus - II. Amen_ de Giovanni Battista Pergolesi sur _Stabat Mater pour soprano, alto, cordes et orgue_

Ca se termine et là faut vraiment que j'aille faire mon marché... 


[Voix d'Homer S] je risiste pas


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (12 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Marrant pour moi Big Country, c'est le début des 80's, style 1983, quand j'avais 14-15 ans.
> C'est le même groupe qui chantait In a big country (orginal, d'ailleurs !) ?
> 
> Pas de punk pour moi ce matin



Teo c'est déjà l'aprés midi !!! j'arrive toujours pas à me souvenir d'un morceau de Big Country je 

vais voir ça...mais il reste des fans à ce que je vois  

(j'avais pas vu ton animation de lydon...  il aime pas les dimanches...  )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Décembre 2004)

Bon dimanche


----------



## teo (12 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Teo c'est déjà l'aprés midi !!! (...)




Désolé je suis en décalage temporel depuis hier 
Hier j'ai fait belle ballade pour aller chercher des clopes, c'était tard, mais j'en ai trouvé vers Oberkampf. C'était cool.

là j'écoute:
_Manila (Headman Mix)_ de Seelenluft sur _Late Night Tales de Sly & Robbie_


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (12 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Bon dimanche



Sous vos applaudissements...


----------



## IceandFire (12 Décembre 2004)

c'est chouette comme chants de noel !!! 
je préfère Elvis...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (12 Décembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est chouette comme chants de noel !!!
> je préfère Elvis...




Bonjour Ice&Fire
tu veux dire l'enterrement ?


----------



## teo (12 Décembre 2004)

là maintenant c'est ce que j'écoutais à la place de Morrissey, vers 88-90


_Flag day_ de The Housemartins sur _London 0 Hull 4_








Question fastoche contre coup de boul: qui était le bassiste ? Non, sérieux, sans Google... 



Allez j'édite encore: trop fort, la chanson du grand corné qui jaillit du fond de la mer...

Pitin, le Prince d'Euphor...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant c'est ce que j'écoutais à la place de Morrissey, vers 88-90
> 
> 
> _Flag day_ de The Housemartins sur _London 0 Hull 4_
> ...



Fat boy Slim... sans les mains et sans google


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2004)

Ce n'est pas d'attendre le retour d'Haïlé sélassié qui nous fera avancer... (LKJ)


----------



## teo (12 Décembre 2004)

Yes...  

faudra que tu m'expliques comment tu frappes le clavier sans les mains !  Bluetooth dans la tête ?



> Message vBulletin
> 
> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



faudra attendre 1-2h ... désolé Patochman


Sinon :
_Seo Ze_ de Carlinhos Brown sur _Alfagamabetizado_

_Houses_ de Fire Theft sur _The Fire Theft_

_Y'a d'la joie_ de Charles Trenet sur _L'essentiel_

_Step It Up _de Stereo MC's sur _Connected_

_Sergent Bossa (Oscar Club Mix_ de Oscar sur _Parisian Soul _


----------



## Tangi (12 Décembre 2004)

Salut, 
Voilà ce que j'écoute en boucle en ce moment, je suis accro...

L'album Silence is easy de *Starsailor* , et en particulier le morceau "Four to the floor" remixé par Thin White Duke...



L'album Destroy Rock & Roll de *Mylo*, l'album entier est génialissime   , entre _*Röyksopp, Air, Daft Punk, I Monster, ...*_ 
[*]"_Ce mélange de délicatesse et de barbarie, de mélancolie et de jubilation, est particulièrement déstabilisant - et jouissif. Ce qui fait aisément de Destroy Rock & Roll (...) un des meilleurs albums d'electro excentrique de l'époque. Un disque en forme de trip, diabolique d'évasion sans chimie, qui ne peut être l'½uvre que d'un rêveur impénitent.*(...) Un disque important._" (Les Inrockuptibles).​[*]"_Mylo detient la formule magique._" (Trax).​[*]"_Incontournable._" (Novamag).​[*]"_Succès intergalactique programmé._" (Magic).​[*]"_Un des meilleurs premiers albums depuis le 'Moon Safari' de Air_" (fnac.com).​


----------



## teo (12 Décembre 2004)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Voilà ce que j'écoute en boucle en ce moment, je suis accro...
> 
> L'album Silence is easy de *Starsailor* , et en particulier le morceau "Four to the floor" remixé par Thin White Duke...
> ...



là tu me donnes envie d'écouter...


----------



## Tangi (12 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> là tu me donnes envie d'écouter...


J'espère. Si t'aimes les artistes cités, tu ne devrais pas être déçu, moi je suis conquis ...
Tiens moi au courant ...


----------



## teo (12 Décembre 2004)

ça germe... enfin, ça mouline quoi. Je peux pas trop... enfin tu vois 

_Le plat pays (Live Olympia 1964)_ de Jacques Brel sur _En Public Olympia 64_ > 1er album acheté sur ITMS

_That zipper track (Needle Dubbage Remix)_ de DJ Dan sur _Funk the system_

_Contemplation _de Josh One sur _DanceFloor FG 03_

_Pornography_ de The Cure sur _Pornography_

_Groove Jet (Original)_ de Spiller sur _Cream Ibiza Arrivals_

_Beni Anlama_ de Tarkan sur _Tarkan_


_____________________________
_A hand in my mouth
A life spills into the flowers
We all look so perfect
As we all fall down
In an electric glare
The old man cracks with age
She found his last picture
In the ashes of the fire
An image of the queen
Echoes round the sweating bed
Sour yellow sounds inside my head
In books
And films
And in life
And in heaven
The sound of slaughter
As your body turns

But it's too late
But it's too late

One more day like today and I'll kill you
A desire for flesh
And real blood
I'll watch you drown in the shower
Pushing my life through your open eyes

I must fight this sickness
Find a cure
I must fight this sickness_


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (12 Décembre 2004)

-----


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2004)

Forever, and ever, and ever and...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> -----



AHHHHHHH.... KIM ET SES CÉLÈBRES ROTS.... :rateau:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (12 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Forever, and ever, and ever and...


and ever...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> and ever...



FORCÉMENT...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (12 Décembre 2004)

Déjà Kim, dans les 60's  (même depuis les 50's!!! )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Déjà Kim, dans les 60's  (même depuis les 50's!!! )



OUAAAAAAAAH!!! T'as tout ça dans ta maison, toi?
Ca fait chaud au coeur de voir qu'on est pas le seul attardé dans un pauvre monde de rappeurs  
T'es né quand, Kid?


----------



## IceandFire (12 Décembre 2004)

lkj sympa comme monsieur...  je lui ai causé juste avant son entrée sur scéne et je l'ai shooter avec son consentement   et teo tu te doutes que je savais pour fat boy  enfin Elvis is the King... et ses chants de noêl sont formidable, d'ailleurs ils passeront comme à tous mes noêl


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (12 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> OUAAAAAAAAH!!! T'as tout ça dans ta maison, toi?
> Ca fait chaud au coeur de voir qu'on est pas le seul attardé dans un pauvre monde de rappeurs
> T'es né quand, Kid?



Je suis né le même jour que le Rock & Roll  :love:  Elvis


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Décembre 2004)




----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (12 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## teo (12 Décembre 2004)

_It's called a heart_ Depeche Mode

Pas sûr qu'il soit sorti en album celui-là... chef-iTof ? (à part les best-of et autres Singles)


----------



## teo (12 Décembre 2004)

Là, j'écoute un bootleg de DM dans une chambre d'hôtel en Allemagne. Le son est pourri, Gore reprend les standards au piano. Ils devaient être faits comme des cochons ce soir là. Ou alors était ce un "petit-déjeuner alcolique" 


là, c'est _Rock'n'roll suicide_ de DB


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'écoute un bootleg de DM dans une chambre d'hôtel en Allemagne. Le son est pourri, Gore reprend les standards au piano. Ils devaient être faits comme des cochons ce soir là. Ou alors était ce un "petit-déjeuner alcolique"
> 
> 
> là, c'est _Rock'n'roll suicide_ de DB



Ce soir c'est Mark E Smith et sa bande


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'écoute un bootleg de DM dans une chambre d'hôtel en Allemagne. Le son est pourri, Gore reprend les standards au piano. Ils devaient être faits comme des cochons ce soir là. Ou alors était ce un "petit-déjeuner alcolique"
> 
> 
> là, c'est _Rock'n'roll suicide_ de DB



Où as tu trouvé ça? :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## teo (13 Décembre 2004)

Quelle belle pochette. Mais où trouve tu un Jacard comme ça de nos jours ? (c'est comme ça qu'on disait, non ?)

Sinon là j'ai changé d'ambiance:
j'écoute la 6e de 'Le mardi c'est permis' du mardi 7 décembre
avec David Duriez avec Ludovic Llorca en guest. J'en ai pour 2h30 si ça me botte comme maintenant.

http://www.clubxtrem.net/video.php

C'est sur mediagong.com aussi je pense en archive


----------



## teo (13 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Où as tu trouvé ça? :love:  :love:  :love:



J'ai trouvé le CD dans un shop à Genève, il y a 2 ans je pense, j'étais sur le c**, un peu cher mais marrant.
Sinon, certains notés demo, sont si je me souviens bien, en dwld sur le site de Martin L Gore ou sur un site qui gravite autour.
C'est francophone je pense (logo EuroBoots ?), et pas une copie CD-R.

*"Think different"* > c'est le nom  j'invente rien 
_With friends in a room of the Hyatt Hotel, Cologne, Germany 1997-05-08_

tracklist (c'est des standards, je les ai pas tous en tête):
_A question of lust
And he touched me
Coming back to you (L.Cohen)
Crying in the chapel (Elvis)
Enola gay (OMD)
Hast du ein Zimmer frei
Here she comes (Lou Reed-Nico)
I heard it through the grapevine (M. Gaye)
I love you too much baby
In the ghetto (Elvis)
Lie to me (Demo)
Light my fire (Doors)
Love is in the air
Master and servant (Demo)
My funny Valentine
Pretty vacant (Sex Pistols)
Queer/Wonderwall/God save the Queen (Garbage/Oasis/Sex Pistols)
Rock'n'roll suicide
Ruby Tuesday (Rolling Stones)
Shake the disease (Demo)
Something to do (Demo)
Sometimes
Stoned love
Stories of old (Demo)
The people star (David Bowie)
_


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

:love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## teo (13 Décembre 2004)

C'est qui ? Avec mes povzyeux je lis pas bien en petit... sinon encore Durriez et Llorca en mix


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui ? Avec mes povzyeux je lis pas bien en petit... sinon encore Durriez et Llorca en mix



c'est un cadeau auquel je suis très attaché   

Eric Clapton: "ME and MR JOHNSON"  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (13 Décembre 2004)

du vieux pour des anciens...


----------



## Luc G (13 Décembre 2004)

Là, je viens d'essayer d'écouter Tchamitchian et Mouradian (contrebasse et kamantcha) mais au boulot, c'est pas toujours évident  faudra que je le remette. Je les avais vus en concert, que du bonheur.

Et maintenant, des souvenirs de jeunesse : soft machine, Fifth


----------



## DandyWarhol (13 Décembre 2004)

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas Natacha Atlas, que j'écoute beaucoup en voiture en ce moment, essayez de vous trouver sa reprise de "Mon Amie La Rose", vous me direz ce que vous en pensez! :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (13 Décembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas Natacha Atlas, que j'écoute beaucoup en voiture en ce moment, essayez de vous trouvez sa reprise de "Mon Amie La Rose", vous me direz ce que vous en pensez! :love:



 "Mon Amie La Rose"  

Le DVD du Commercial Album (1980) des Residents vient de sortir...  
BUY OR DIE


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Quelle belle pochette. Mais où trouve tu un Jacard comme ça de nos jours ? (c'est comme ça qu'on disait, non ?)
> 
> Sinon là j'ai changé d'ambiance:
> j'écoute la 6e de 'Le mardi c'est permis' du mardi 7 décembre
> ...



Je demande à Chris de t'en tricoter un ?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (13 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour Pitchfork, bonne semaine en perspective...?


----------



## teo (13 Décembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas Natacha Atlas, que j'écoute beaucoup en voiture en ce moment, essayez de vous trouver sa reprise de "Mon Amie La Rose", vous me direz ce que vous en pensez! :love:



mais la plupart de ses albums sont excellents, essaie Trans Global underground aussi

Sinon la j'écoute: 
_Mild Notions_ de Johnny Fiasco sur _Chicago-Versailles_

et _Lie to me_ de DM sur _Some great rewards_
Un de mes morceaux préférés (je vous accorde que la liste commence à être longue )

_Asleep from day_ de Chemical Brothers sur _Surrender_

_Chatterton _ de Serge Gainsbourg sur _Initials B.B._

_Laisse couler (le son)_ de The Young Gods sur _Second nature_


PS: pour le tricot, Pitchfork, je veux bien


----------



## DandyWarhol (13 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> mais la plupart de ses albums sont excellents, essaie Trans Global underground aussi


Je connais merci  J'ai surtout eu envie de faire connaitre Natacha Atlas par un titre qui me semble accessible et représentatif de ce qu'elle peut faire :love: pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas et qui voudraient se laisser tomber sous le charme..


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (13 Décembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Je connais merci  J'ai surtout eu envie de faire connaitre Natacha Atlas par un titre qui me semble accessible et représentatif de ce qu'elle peut faire :love: pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas et qui voudraient se laisser tomber sous le charme..



Clip de mon ami la rose visible sur cette page
mais il faut chercher un peu...


----------



## Tangi (13 Décembre 2004)

Tiens dandywarhol, je suis justement en train d'écouter "Venus in furs" de The Velvet Underground...


----------



## DandyWarhol (13 Décembre 2004)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Tiens dandywarhol, je suis justement en train d'écouter "Venus in furs" de The Velvet Underground...


  :love:  ça tombe à pic...


----------



## MrStone (13 Décembre 2004)

Là le live de Betalounge de Mr. Scruff du 16-11-2001 :love:


Ficelle, si tu me lis


----------



## squarepusher (13 Décembre 2004)

Laurent Garnier _  Excess Luggage _ Mix In Detroit 


ultra :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (13 Décembre 2004)

------


----------



## teo (13 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Laurent Garnier _  Excess Luggage _ Mix In Detroit
> 
> 
> ultra :love:



Les 5 CD sont un peu chers je trouve mais c'est vraiment trop bon à écouter...
Laurent Garnier est génial. Il m'a jamais déçu, en général, il faut le pousser dehors pour qu'il arrête  Un rêve.

une photo prise à otra-otra en octobre, au Trabendo, j'étais trop trop bien. Avec à peine 2 gin-tonic et 2 bières, j'ai tenu la nuit, des belles nuits comme on en redemande. 

© DR


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (13 Décembre 2004)

-------bonsoir, je connais mal Laurent Garnier... :rateau:


----------



## teo (13 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> -------bonsoir, je connais mal Laurent Garnier... :rateau:



Je connais mal Johnny Cash , mise à part sa reprise d'un morceau de DM, Personal Jesus, qui est top.
J'écoute la radio (France Inter, Ondes de choc, invité Clover) vu que ma discothèque est sur mon backup disque qui vient de tomber brusquement malade...
Ca me ferait grandement mal que mes 56 Go de musique se fassent la malle. J'ai pas vraiment de backup, à part les CD orginaux, mais, me fader mes 5ou600 CD en aac, là j'aurais les boules grave
Pas jusqu'à switcher, remarquez... mais bon...


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je connais mal Johnny Cash , mise à part sa reprise d'un morceau de DM, Personal Jesus, qui est top.



2 autres covers par J. Cash sont aussi très bien : Redemption Song (B.Marley) avec Joe Strummer
et Hurt de Nine Inch nails


----------



## Dedalus (14 Décembre 2004)

moi j'ose plus mettre de Johnny Cash depuis que Pitchfork a dit qu'il ressemblait à Dick Rivers     
Ça aurait bien fait marrer l'auteur de A Boy Named Sue


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ose plus mettre de Johnny Cash depuis que Pitchfork a dit qu'il ressemblait à Dick Rivers
> Ça aurait bien fait marrer l'auteur de A Boy Named Sue



Je crois qu'il y a erreur


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il y a erreur



tu ressembles à Dick ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Décembre 2004)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> tu ressembles à Dick ?



et tu trouves cela drôle ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Décembre 2004)

finir comme Dick (est-il mort d'ailleurs ?? non ?) ou comme Johnny Cash, demande effectivement réflexion


----------



## DandyWarhol (14 Décembre 2004)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> finir comme Dick (est-il mort d'ailleurs ?? non ?)


En vrai ou en tant qu'... "Artiste"?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Décembre 2004)




----------



## IceandFire (14 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Décembre 2004)

La musique d'attente du Customer Relation  :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (14 Décembre 2004)




----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (14 Décembre 2004)

-----


----------



## squarepusher (14 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Les 5 CD sont un peu chers je trouve mais c'est vraiment trop bon à écouter...
> Laurent Garnier est génial. Il m'a jamais déçu, en général, il faut le pousser dehors pour qu'il arrête  Un rêve.
> 
> une photo prise à otra-otra en octobre, au Trabendo, j'étais trop trop bien. Avec à peine 2 gin-tonic et 2 bières, j'ai tenu la nuit, des belles nuits comme on en redemande.
> ...


 arf ce genre de truc ça me donnne top envie d'habiter Paris ... Peut-être un jour !!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Décembre 2004)

the car's on fire and there's no driver at the wheel
and the sewers are all muddied with a thousand lonely suicides
and a dark wind blows

the government is corrupt
and we're on so many drugs
with the radio on and the curtains drawn

we're trapped in the belly of this horrible machine
and the machine is bleeding to death

the sun has fallen down
and the billboards are all leering
and the flags are all dead at the top of their poles

it went like this:

the buildings tumbled in on themselves
mothers clutching babies picked through the rubble
and pulled out their hair

the skyline was beautiful on fire
all twisted metal stretching upwards
everything washed in a thin orange haze

i said: "kiss me, you're beautiful -
these are truly the last days"

you grabbed my hand and we fell into it
like a daydream or a fever

we woke up one morning and fell a little further down -
for sure it's the valley of death

i open up my wallet
and it's full of blood


----------



## FANREM (14 Décembre 2004)

Rien de tel que NoFX pour se réveiller le matin


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (14 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> the car's on fire and there's no driver at the wheel
> and the sewers are all muddied with a thousand lonely suicides
> and a dark wind blows
> 
> ...



c'est de qui ces paroles Pitchfork...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Décembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Rien de tel que NoFX pour se réveiller le matin


Très bon album.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> c'est de qui ces paroles Pitchfork...



D'un film inachevé "Incomplete movie about jail" écrit par un membre de GYBE !


----------



## Juste en passant (14 Décembre 2004)




----------



## teo (14 Décembre 2004)

j'emporte mon baladeur mp3 et je vais écouter Chumbawamba, Miss K et de la house Trax pour faire mes petites emplettes de secours


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (14 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> D'un film inachevé "Incomplete movie about jail" écrit par un membre de GYBE !



un dialogue trouver sur un forum à propos de GYBE   

Cette musique pue plus que le rock poussif/progressif. Elle pue la secte. Ces bribes de guitares qui précèdent les grasses montées saturées, qui elles mêmes ouvrent la voie à l'envolée de cordes post-atomiques sont d'un systématique et d'un cyclique pesant. Il n'y a que le romantisme de la désillusion qui donne un sens à cette musique sectaire. Et c'est cette fragilité même que vise la secte de l'Empereur Noir. Car seule une secte peut donner à écouter une musique aussi systématiquement incantatoire. Elle est destinée aux faibles âmes à qui elle promet l'accès à une expérience intérieure, premiere subversion des esprits avant un complet lavage. Méfiez-vous de cette musique, méfiez-vous de ses incantations qui provoquent Dieu afin qu'il laisse advenir l'Empereur Noir. Un dessein diabolique! 
Lucien

*C'est vrai que parfois, c'est chiant ! 
Ok, je sors...
Ludovic

Eh c'est une blague ton message lucien !! tu a pris des drogues pour ecrire des conneries pareilles... godspeed est un groupe qu'on aime beaucoup ici point final, je ne repondrais pas à ce message qui a ,à mon avis, comme unique finalité qu' on s'insulte copieusement... si non ça va bien ?? je comprends que l'on n'aime pas ce groupe mais quand même...
Elmo

Ce message est loin d'être une blague. Constellation délivre un message de désespoir à la jeunesse. Ses édiles : GYBE mais tout autant Silver Mount Zion ou Exhaust, les pires adorateurs de l'Empereur Noir... La secte Constellation va très bientôt recueillir les amers fruits de cette désepérance quand elle dévoilera à ceux qu'elle aura su séduire son effrayant projet. Méfiez-vous. 
Lucien 

Un projet ? Quel projet ?  
Crikou

Et puis il ya aussi les cure, je ne parle pas d'arab strap ou black dice, là aussi pour pervertir la jeunesse, la secte des groupes tristes est bien grande mon lucien.. non mais je reve, on a beau lire tout et n'importe quoi sur godspeed là on touche le fond...


----------



## IceandFire (15 Décembre 2004)

SUPERDISCOUNT 1....
j'ai pas encore le 2....


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Décembre 2004)




----------



## squarepusher (15 Décembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> SUPERDISCOUNT 1....
> j'ai pas encore le 2....


 Moi je l'ai et c'est vraiment fun 

 Moi en ce moment c'est Mad Mike - Galaxy 2 Galaxy 









 :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (15 Décembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

>



c'est quel genre de musique ce cinematic orchestra, hein ? Juste en passant là comme ça !


----------



## teo (15 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> un dialogue trouver sur un forum à propos de GYBE   (...) godspeed là on touche le fond...



Là, je vais avoir besoin d'un décodeur pour ce qui précède... enfin, pas trop le temps pour essayer de comprendre en ce moment... j'ai trop de trucs à faire, je vous laisse...

Galère de clean install. en tout cas ça marche. Pour l'instant.



			
				IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> SUPERDISCOUNT 1....
> j'ai pas encore le 2....



Je l'ai !   je vous dirais, mais pour l'instant, je l'ai juste acheté comme un des cadeaux à l'être cher et je l'ai pas encore écouté.

Là j'écoute _You think you're a man_, une reprise du génialissime _Divine_ par les _Vaselines_. Fallait inventer ce nom de groupe pour cette reprise.

Si vous ne connaissez pas Divine, on trouve ses DVD (dont un en odorama) à la Fnac, mauvais goût et esprit réellement trash, encore un gars que GWB aurait pu aimé voir griller sur la chaise.


Et là maintenant je me suis mis l'original.
C'est lui/elle qui repasse:


----------



## illya Milapine (15 Décembre 2004)

Moi Metaleux !!!! voila quelques groupes que j'affectionne pour leur douceur ;-)

ETHS, Hatebreed, Rammstein, Masnada, Black Bomb A, Amen, coal Chamber (Paix à son âme), Dagoba, M. Manson, H.I.M., Guano Apes, Lacuna Coil etc.... et j'en oublie des tas


voili voilou

pour s'endormir y a pas mieux


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Là, je vais avoir besoin d'un décodeur pour ce qui précède... enfin, pas trop le temps pour essayer de comprendre en ce moment... j'ai trop de trucs à faire, je vous laisse...
> 
> Galère de clean install. en tout cas ça marche. Pour l'instant.
> 
> ...



GYBE : Goodsepeed You Black Emperor

Divine c'est clair que ce n'est politiquement correct


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (15 Décembre 2004)

mongoloid he was a mongoloid
happier than you and me
mongoloid he was a mongoloid
and it determined what he could see
mongoloid he was a mongoloid
one chromosome too many
mongoloid he was a mongoloid
and it determined what he could see
and he  wore a hat
and he  had a job
and he  brought home the bacon
so that no one knew
mongoloid he was a mongoloid
his friends were unaware
mongoloid he was a mongoloid
nobody even cared


----------



## squarepusher (15 Décembre 2004)

Miss Kittin And The Hacker - 1982 :love:
let's go to the rendez-vous ...


----------



## Pierrou (15 Décembre 2004)

illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> Moi Metaleux !!!! voila quelques groupes que j'affectionne pour leur douceur ;-)
> 
> ETHS, Hatebreed, Rammstein, Masnada, Black Bomb A, Amen, coal Chamber (Paix à son âme), Dagoba, M. Manson, H.I.M., Guano Apes, Lacuna Coil etc.... et j'en oublie des tas
> 
> ...



Je suis d'accord avec toi, j'ajouterais aussi Tool, Fear Factory, The Crown, Machine Head...........
Pis blague à Part, R.I.P. Dimebag Darrel

Uala


----------



## teo (15 Décembre 2004)

Antologia de Astor Piazzolla

Tango original !

Le métal, j'ai plus de mal... mais encore un qui va troller audioscrobbler avec Bassman ! Entre Pitchfork et the Bass, ils écoutent en boucle 4 morceaux et font exploser les stats !
Enfin c'est pas si méchant que ça...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (15 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Antologia de Astor Piazzolla
> 
> Tango original !
> 
> Enfin c'est pas si méchant que ça...



Bonsoir Teo Astor Piazzolla fabuleux...là le Kronos Quartet et avec lui, c'est encore mieux!


----------



## Pierrou (15 Décembre 2004)

Cela dit, bien qu'amateur de métal, j'aime beaucoup astor Piazzolla, en plus, j'ai des oeuvres de lui à bosser pour le bac de musique, alors je vais ressortir les disques de mon popa


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Antologia de Astor Piazzolla
> 
> Tango original !
> 
> ...



C'est mesquin   Tu préférais quand tu étais tout seul


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (15 Décembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, bien qu'amateur de métal, j'aime beaucoup astor Piazzolla, en plus, j'ai des oeuvres de lui à bosser pour le bac de musique, alors je vais ressortir les disques de mon popa



ça n'te fra pas de mal mon petit...


----------



## Pierrou (15 Décembre 2004)

Ouais pis ça fait réviser le bac, en parlant de zique, vous saviez que les survivants de queen allaient se reformer?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Décembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais pis ça fait réviser le bac, en parlant de zique, vous saviez que les survivants de queen allaient se reformer?



Tupac le rapeur décédé depuis 1996 vient de sortir récemment  son 7ème disque depuis sa mort    :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (15 Décembre 2004)

Nan sans blague, les 3 qui restent veulent se remettre à jouer ensemble, bon sans Freddy Mercury evidemment, mais avec un aure chanteur.


----------



## MrStone (15 Décembre 2004)

En ce moment, un sombre bootleg de Radiohead, daté de 2001 à la grosse louche et nommé de manière très originale "I might be wrong". 
La bonne nouvelle : pour une fois Thom Yorke chante plutôt juste !!!


----------



## KARL40 (15 Décembre 2004)

"Anarchie en chiraquie" des PARABELLUM ce soir ...

Parce "tant qu'il y a du noir, il y a de l'espoir" ....


----------



## KARL40 (15 Décembre 2004)

Sur une connerie enregistrée à la télé, je suis retombé sur la pub nike avec le "search & destroy" des STOOGES en bande-son...
"Magnificient seven" des CLASH en ce moment pour une vulgaire voiture ...
Sid VICIOUS pour une merde Fiat aussi ...

Turning rebellion into money ....


----------



## teo (15 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est mesquin   Tu préférais quand tu étais tout seul



Mais  non, j'aime bien avoir du monde et découvrir autre chose. Mais le métal, j'ai du mal, même si des amis ne désespèrent pas de me faire écouter un minimum 
Et puis tout seul on s'emm*** tjs un peu !
plus il y aura de fous mieux ce sera... et tant pis si Prince, DM et Daho se font reléguer aux rangs inférieurs ! 

Tous le sgoûts sont dans la nature... tant que c'est pas le prédigéré qui prend le dessus !
bonne soirée je vais au lit !

PS: hier soir, concert de Daniel Darc à l'Olympia, nickel. Très beau morceau de l'ami Christphe venu en guest à la fin.
Taxi Girl n'était pas loin et ça me faisait tout chose...
Paris vous épellez ça comment ?

PS Nostalgie: Quelqu'un comme toi m'a fait repenser à la si belle Isabelle de Terminale A3, Lycée d'Uzès 88. On était tous amoureux  Elle, Roxanne et les autres, je les embrasse :love:


----------



## jpmiss (15 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Sur une connerie enregistrée à la télé, je suis retombé sur la pub nike avec le "search & destroy" des STOOGES en bande-son...
> "Magnificient seven" des CLASH en ce moment pour une vulgaire voiture ...
> Sid VICIOUS pour une merde Fiat aussi ...
> 
> Turning rebellion into money ....



Faut bien bouffer    

Bon tien moi j'ecoute Le Tigre en ce moment. C'est tres "hype" de dire ca   Pas mal en plus


----------



## MrStone (15 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Sur une connerie enregistrée à la télé, je suis retombé sur la pub nike avec le "search & destroy" des STOOGES en bande-son...
> "Magnificient seven" des CLASH en ce moment pour une vulgaire voiture ...
> Sid VICIOUS pour une merde Fiat aussi ...
> 
> Turning rebellion into money ....



Hé oui, mon pauvre Karl, le punk c'est 'fashion' en ce moment 
D'ici à ce que les Buzzcocks sonorisent des pubs vendant des aspirateurs Dyson, y'a pas loin  :love:


----------



## KARL40 (15 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien bouffer
> Bon tien moi j'ecoute Le Tigre en ce moment. C'est tres "hype" de dire ca   Pas mal en plus



Tu connais les paroles de "search & destroy".... Alors cette chanson illustrant une pub ... 
Je ne m'en suis toujors pas remis !  :rose: 


Sinon m.e.r.d.e, cela doit rappeler une ville à quelqu'un ?


----------



## KARL40 (15 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Hé oui, mon pauvre Karl, le punk c'est 'fashion' en ce moment
> D'ici à ce que les Buzzcocks sonorisent des pubs vendant des aspirateurs Dyson, y'a pas loin  :love:



Mais ils le font déjà !! 

Ah non, on me dit que j'anticipe   

A quand CRASS pour un contrat d'assurance-vie


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Hé oui, mon pauvre Karl, le punk c'est 'fashion' en ce moment
> D'ici à ce que les Buzzcocks sonorisent des pubs vendant des aspirateurs Dyson, y'a pas loin  :love:



Y'a bien eu Joey Ramone pour une bétaillère à gniards pour bobos merdeux... FUCK WIT


----------



## MrStone (15 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Mais ils le font déjà !!
> 
> Ah non, on me dit que j'anticipe
> 
> A quand CRASS pour un contrat d'assurance-vie



  

Vivement le revival new-wave dans la pub, on rigolera un peu plus


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Vivement le revival new-wave dans la pub, on rigolera un peu plus



M'ouais... Vendre des conventions obsèques avec du joy Division par dessus, ça peut être fendard...


----------



## MrStone (15 Décembre 2004)

Hihi, sympa oui... le PERP vanté sur fond de Bela Lugosi's dead... gnarf


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Hihi, sympa oui... le PERP vanté sur fond de Bela Lugosi's dead... gnarf



Yep!    
tu verrais quoi, pour les couches spéciales incontinence?


----------



## benao (15 Décembre 2004)

et alors, et le dance-metal?





http://www.sidilarsen.free.fr/


----------



## benao (15 Décembre 2004)

et alors, et le "dance-metal"?


----------



## MrStone (15 Décembre 2004)

Y'a un nom qui me vient...  Jimmy Sommerville, époque Bronsky Beat  

Me demande pas pourquoi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2004)

benao a dit:
			
		

> et alors, et le dance-metal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mon dieu, le malheureux  Il a un poulpe collé sur la tête!


----------



## jpmiss (15 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Mais ils le font déjà !!
> 
> Ah non, on me dit que j'anticipe
> 
> A quand CRASS pour un contrat d'assurance-vie




Y'a aussi la pub pour Cetelem (l'espece de petit bonhomme vert) : pompage de "Fugazi", riff de "Waiting room" sur l'album "13 songs". D'apres ce que j'ai lu, Cetelem a demandé les droits du morceau au groupe et comme il a refusé ben ils ont pompé...


----------



## benao (15 Décembre 2004)

argh! fugazi!!!
l'excellent "in on the kill taker", peut etre pas le meilleur, mais en tout cas mes premiers emois bruitistes!
excellent!


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (16 Décembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais pis ça fait réviser le bac, en parlant de zique, vous saviez que les survivants de queen allaient se reformer?



non! mais pourquoi pas!
heureusement eux ne vont pas se reformer,
d'ailleurs un des deux est mort...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

Pour moi, tout de suite là maintenant j'écoute Maczde Caprates


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (16 Décembre 2004)

Click là si tu oses...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un nom qui me vient...  Jimmy Sommerville, époque Bronsky Beat
> 
> Me demande pas pourquoi



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Juste en passant (16 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> c'est quel genre de musique ce cinematic orchestra ?


 Si ça t'intéresse....


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (16 Décembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Si ça t'intéresse....[/QUOTE
> 
> Mais oui! ça m'intéresse, puisque je pose la question!
> 
> et c'est vraiment bien


----------



## teo (16 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> (...) Bon tien moi j'ecoute Le Tigre en ce moment. C'est tres "hype" de dire ca   Pas mal en plus


Ce qui est hype c'est de dire que tu l'écoutais l'année dernière   




			
				KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> non! mais pourquoi pas!
> heureusement eux ne vont pas se reformer,
> d'ailleurs un des deux est mort...



oui, l'autre est juste reparti sur sa planète d'origine 

sinon, c'est ça en ce moment. 
_Sheriff Fatman_ de Carter USM, The Unstoppable Sex Machine sur _101 Damnations_

_4000 années d'horreur_ de Etienne Daho sur _Pop Satori_

_L-O-V-E (Love)_ de Al Green sur _The very best of Al Green_

_Propheadz_ de Alex Gunia & Peace sur _9866_

_Images (oubliées) - Lent_  de Claude Debussy sur _Préludes (Premier livre) - Images (oubliées)_

_London calling_ de The Clash sur _From here to eternity (Live)_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est hype c'est de dire que tu l'écoutais l'année dernière
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il est de retour depuis début novembre






The communards c'était sympa


----------



## squarepusher (16 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Il est de retour depuis début novembre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ah Jimmy que d'heures passées devant le top50 à écouter The Communards
 ( c'était ma séquence nostalgie ) il est chouet ce disque ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> ah Jimmy que d'heures passées devant le top50 à écouter The Communards
> ( c'était ma séquence nostalgie ) il est chouet ce disque ?



Sur des forums de fans, il a une bonne côte. J'avoue ne pas l'avoir écouter. Il faut demander à Teo    

En ce moment c'est en boucle






Avec The Hacker  & Millimetric ils ont commis ceci


----------



## teo (16 Décembre 2004)

vi j'ai pas encore écouté.
Musicalement, je comprend qu'on puisse pas aimer, c'est de la pop. Faut écouter les textes aussi. C'est Bronski Beat et _Small Town Boy_ qui m'a fait un peu ouvrir les yeux et me dire que "no, you're not alone": Jimmy S était "aussi" facile à assumer que Culture Club ou FGTH, mais dans un bled de 2000 habitants en province, "se voir" en quelqu'un, c'était plutôt positif. Si j'ai bossé 4 ans comme militant en asso, c'est sans doute grâce à lui. Fight for your rights. _3e sexe_ d'Indochine, c'était encore après

Sinon:
_Essential Mix live from Gatecrasher Summer Sound System_ avec Sasha, Seb Fontaine. Je sais pas l'année mais ça masse bien les oreilles...


----------



## MrStone (16 Décembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Si ça t'intéresse....



   :love:
Pour moi leur meilleur album : man with a movie camera :love: :love:
Tiens, pour la peine, je vais m'en mettre un p'tit coup dans les oreilles


----------



## DandyWarhol (16 Décembre 2004)

Jimmy Sommerville n'est pas vraiment de retour depuis début novembre, car il faisait encore souvent des concerts et apparitions dans des boites de nuit, non? :mouais: 
Sinon, il avait aussi sorti un album ou un single en 2000 je crois ou un truc comme ça..


----------



## squarepusher (16 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Sur des forums de fans, il a une bonne côte. J'avoue ne pas l'avoir écouter. Il faut demander à Teo
> 
> En ce moment c'est en boucle
> 
> ...


 pour le disque de David Carreta, je me dis que c'est exactement le disque qu'il me faut en ce moment ... je n'ai entendu qu'un seul morceau qui m'avait l'air bien sympa...
  je ne connaissais pas Moskow Reise et il va surement falloir que je m'y intéresse

  Man With A Movie Camera c'est un disque de Cinematic Orchestra non ??
  J'ai vraiment un probleme avec ce groupe !
  Peut-être parceque je n'ai pas assez écouté...
  Faudrait que Ninja Tune se secoue les puces un peu  J'ai l'impression que ce label s'endore sur ses lauriers et qu'ils sont , comment dire, un  peu trop ethno cool en ce moment  
  Allez Ninja ressaisis-toi  

 pour moi ce matin c'est le retour à mes vraies amours un peu délaissées car trop écoutées ;Squarepusher - Do You know Squarepusher et Feed Me Weird Things :love:
 suivi du 26 Mixes For Cash de Aphex ( quelques morceaux car je n'aime pas tout ) Mescalinum United - We are arrived( aphex remix) sur ce disque (bien indus et marrant ) :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Décembre 2004)

Pourquoi l'image ne s'affiche pas?


----------



## MrStone (16 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Man With A Movie Camera c'est un disque de Cinematic Orchestra non ??
> J'ai vraiment un probleme avec ce groupe !
> Peut-être parceque je n'ai pas assez écouté...
> Faudrait que Ninja Tune se secoue les puces un peu  J'ai l'impression que ce label s'endore sur ses lauriers et qu'ils sont , comment dire, un  peu trop ethno cool en ce moment
> Allez Ninja ressaisis-toi



Bah je trouve que le catalogue 2004 a été pas si mal. Évidemment il y a les rétrospectives ZenTV/CD/RMX qui ne sont pas de première fraîcheur 

Dans les bons points, la sortie du premier LP de Skalpel, j'aime beaucoup. Cela dit si t'aimes pas TCO, tu risques de ne pas accrocher non plus.

Pour la vieille garde : Un nouvel album de Wagon Christ. Un live Solid Steel d'Amon Tobin (qui est décidément bien dans l'actu en ce moment). Un nouvel album d'Hextatic également.

Pour les p'tits nouveaux du label : Fingathing, Rainstick Orchestra, Ammoncontact, à découvrir.


Cependant je suis d'accord avec toi sur une petite baisse de dynamisme depuis 2002


----------



## squarepusher (16 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Pour la vieille garde : Un nouvel album de Wagon Christ. Un live Solid Steel d'Amon Tobin (qui est décidément bien dans l'actu en ce moment). Un nouvel album d'Hextatic également.
> 
> Pour les p'tits nouveaux du label : Fingathing, Rainstick Orchestra, Ammoncontact, à découvrir.


 le dernier Wagon Christ me met vraiment la pêche ...vraiment sympa ce disque 
 En fait je me rend compte que je ne connais pas du tout les petits nouveux sur ce label ...
 Enfin il y a Big Dada la subdivision hip-hop qui ,elle, est vraimen au dessus du lot 
 (avec Anticon)


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (17 Décembre 2004)

bonjour


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Décembre 2004)

Rapport du Capitaine Kirk à l'Enterprise


----------



## yvos (17 Décembre 2004)

benao a dit:
			
		

> argh! fugazi!!!
> l'excellent "in on the kill taker", peut etre pas le meilleur, mais en tout cas mes premiers emois bruitistes!
> excellent!




bon,; vous les voulez vos coudbouls c'est ça?

Cet album est énorme, en particulier 23 beats off  :love:


----------



## yvos (17 Décembre 2004)

tiens, IceandFire traîne plus par ici?


----------



## teo (17 Décembre 2004)

Ca y est, je suis en train de me faire le Super Discount 2






Je le trouve moins "frais" et marrant que le premier mais je me régale quand même. J'espère qu'il va pas y avoir de 3, là le concept du nom + cover serait éventé.


J'aime particulièrement _Gifted_ de DJ Mehdi & Etienne De Crécy et son mélange de son acide et de guitare sèche !


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (17 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Rapport du Capitaine Kirk à l'Enterprise



Tu sais que je suis plutôt Mr Spock,
Mais il parait que l'album du capitaine est trés bien l


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que je suis plutôt Mr Spock,
> Mais il parait que l'album du capitaine est trés bien l



Il est très bien : une reprise du Common People de PULP - l'original est déjà très bien - avec Joe Jackson qui fait les choeurs, la chanson "has been" est dans le registre de Nick Cave, tout l'album est produit par Ben Folds


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (17 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tiens, IceandFire traîne plus par ici?



Je pense qu'il ne va pas tarder, reviens vite Ice&Fire...


----------



## IceandFire (17 Décembre 2004)

Si si il est là  un peu moins de temps en ce moment..   Mais j'écoute aussi le superdiscount 2  et je préfére de loin le 1er...Mais bon à force d'écoute on va voir ...  Merci au père Noël en avance  spéciale dédicace


----------



## MrStone (17 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> le dernier Wagon Christ me met vraiment la pêche ...vraiment sympa ce disque
> En fait je me rend compte que je ne connais pas du tout les petits nouveux sur ce label ...
> Enfin il y a Big Dada la subdivision hip-hop qui ,elle, est vraiment au dessus du lot
> (avec Anticon)



Oui, j'ai pas cité Big Dada, qui devient de plus en plus indépendant de son géniteur


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (17 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Il est très bien : une reprise du Common People de PULP - l'original est déjà très bien - avec Joe Jackson qui fait les choeurs, la chanson "has been" est dans le registre de Nick Cave, tout l'album est produit par Ben Folds



Oui je vais sûrement acheter ça pour Noël, un album du capitaine de cette qualité va me faire
l'effet des premiers épisodes que je regardais en noir et blanc sur TV Luxembourg...


----------



## IceandFire (17 Décembre 2004)

pour info william shatner c'est aussi Hooker, vous savez le policier américain qui lance des batons dans les jambes des méchants ...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (17 Décembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> pour info william shatner c'est aussi Hooker, vous savez le policier américain qui lance des batons dans les jambes des méchants ...



je vois que tout le monde a son  Super Discount 2, alors heureux   
william shatner / Hooker c'est vrai, mais ça m'a moins marqué...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Décembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Si si il est là  un peu moins de temps en ce moment..   Mais j'écoute aussi le superdiscount 2  et je préfére de loin le 1er...Mais bon à force d'écoute on va voir ...  Merci au père Noël en avance  spéciale dédicace



Salut Ice, j'ai essayé cette technique mais il y a des groupes qu'au plus tu écoutes, au plus ton premier avis est confirmé et décidément tu n'accroches pas du tout

Je sais que certains apprécient mais Nouvelle Vague me fait cet effet : belle voix, très bon choix des reprises mais ces reprises sont trop molles et se ressemblent toutes un peu

Les originaux de "Love Will Tear Us Apart", "Teenage Kicks" et "Marian" sont des chansons "énergétiques" (              ) et les reprises de Nouvelle Vague sont d'une mollesse incommensurable : pas la peine de prendre du Prozac


----------



## IceandFire (17 Décembre 2004)

oué c'est sur pitch !  il y a nombre de reprises des smiths également dans ce style, des bonnes et des mauvaises...

pour en finir avec Hooker , dans les films "Halloween" et bien le dangereux tueur porte un masque blanc et ce sont les traits de William shatner !!! eh oui !!! dingue et très inquiètant...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Décembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> pour info william shatner c'est aussi Hooker, vous savez le policier américain qui lance des batons dans les jambes des méchants ...



Il a aussi écrit des bouquins de science fiction : des épisodes de Star Trek et une série TEK, des albums dont un avec Spock


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (17 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Il a aussi écrit des bouquins de science fiction : des épisodes de Star Trek et une série TEK, des albums dont un avec Spock



 trés curieux d'écouter ça   
bon des  coudboules de Noël, des guirlandes et des étoiles maintenant...


----------



## Immelman (17 Décembre 2004)

Trop de Starsky dans la cité
Trop de cowboys trop de justiciers
On nous tire comme des lapins
Oui les lapins ça baise bien

C'est le jungle on va tous crever
Tous les beaufs nous courent après
Pinponpin les C.R.S. chargent
Acclamés par les beaufs beaufs beaufs

Massacré a coups de fourchette
Pour lui piquer ses baskets
On l'a r'trouvé dans le ruisseau
Enculé par une pompe à vélo

C'est la jungle on va tous crever
Tous les beaufs nous courent après
On enterre le p'tit Grégory
Acclamé par les beaufs beaufs beaufs

Tombent tombent les bombes et tombe la pluie
C'est très bien ça fera pousser du riz
Avec tous les morts si on mélange bien
Ca fera de la pâté Toutouchienchien

C'est la jungle on va tous crever
Tous les beaufs nous courent après
William Saurin présente son cassoulet
Acclamé par les beaufs beaufs beaufs

Non non non nous n'irons plus au bois
Les brésiliennes ne sont plus là
Les Starskys les ont racollées
Pour tester leurs godemichets

C'est la jungle on va tous crever
Tous les beaufs nous courent après
Be-be-be-be-belmondo
Acclamé par les beaufs beaufs beaufs


----------



## MrStone (17 Décembre 2004)

:love: :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (17 Décembre 2004)

------


----------



## IceandFire (17 Décembre 2004)

Beaudelaire ou Rimbaud ? à moins que ce ne soit Colette ou Victor Hugo....


----------



## Immelman (17 Décembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Beaudelaire ou Rimbaud ? à moins que ce ne soit Colette ou Victor Hugo....


  Bon, c'est du Ludwig.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Décembre 2004)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est du Ludwig.



de 88 ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> de 88 ?


 

En ce moment c'est ça :


----------



## MrStone (17 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> de 88 ?



Of courseuh 

Oui-Oui's not dead :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

Et puis ça aussi : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et ça : 






et puis ça, c'est le top du top :


----------



## MrStone (17 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et puis ça aussi :
> Et ça :



C'est bon ça   

T'as écouté Sold Out aussi ? j'ai eu un peu de mal a rentrer dedans, mais finalement c'est un bon live, très représentatif de ce qu'ils donnent en "vrai"


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon ça
> 
> T'as écouté Sold Out aussi ? j'ai eu un peu de mal a rentrer dedans, mais finalement c'est un bon live, très représentatif de ce qu'ils donnent en "vrai"


 Je les ai vus en concert secret deux jours avant leur passage aux charrues l'été dernier, 
Des bêtes aux mix, j'adore. 
Sold out? à mon avis, un des meilleurs live de platines.

Au fait, j'adore ton avatar.


----------



## MrStone (17 Décembre 2004)

C'est réciproque


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (17 Décembre 2004)

------


----------



## Juste en passant (17 Décembre 2004)




----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (17 Décembre 2004)

j'en doute pas!!!


----------



## IceandFire (17 Décembre 2004)

est-ce que la fièvre...? serait-ce un mode de sanction....??


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (17 Décembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que la fièvre...? serait-ce un mode de sanction....??


----------



## IceandFire (17 Décembre 2004)

Ah le blind test !!!


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (17 Décembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Ah le blind test !!!


----------



## minime (17 Décembre 2004)

After the Gold Rush.

Pas très original, mais je n'ai toujours pas épuisé les disques d'il y a 35 ans. Les nouveautés attendrons.


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

>



Luke > La sentinelle


----------



## IceandFire (17 Décembre 2004)

Gagné !!!  un coup de boule


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (18 Décembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Gagné !!!  un coup de boule


-----


----------



## Dedalus (18 Décembre 2004)

ça me fait bien trois jours, Janacek a de la substance


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Décembre 2004)

que vient faire ce 'nikos" dans tout ca, KID..BOY ?     :rose:


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Décembre 2004)

Lambchop (x2), une bonne musique d'hiver


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (18 Décembre 2004)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> que vient faire ce 'nikos" dans tout ca, KID..BOY ?     :rose:




Autant de gens ne peuvent se tromper...

Je pense qu'il doit avoir sa place dans "kelle music", c'est évident   



( et je suis trés maso    )


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Autant de gens ne peuvent se tromper...
> 
> Je pense qu'il doit avoir sa place dans "kelle music", c'est évident



et en plus, il chante !?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (18 Décembre 2004)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Lambchop (x2), une bonne musique d'hiver



Lambchop  

oui, Nikos chante parfois seulement ( un moment d'égarement je pense ou peut être la drogue )
car le génie est rare !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Décembre 2004)

I've seen the world in its creation
Oceans blue shining in perfection
Time will destroy this illusion
Atomic bombs in waves of mutilation

I've felt the cold technology injection
I've seen my children losing their emotions
I've lost control of my creation
Self-destruct by its evolution

I wish I could be there 
To protect my children
From the nightmare
That will steal their dreams
Forever


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (18 Décembre 2004)

------ :style:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> ------ :style:



C'est la fête à Neu Neu  

Présent


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (18 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est la fête à Neu Neu
> 
> Présent



Oui c'est ma fête  :rateau: 

( j'ai acheté l'album du capitaine   merci )


----------



## MrStone (18 Décembre 2004)

Un petit 'trouser jazz' pour bien digérer...  :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (18 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> ça me fait bien trois jours, Janacek a de la substance



quelle genre de substance ?  :mouais:


----------



## mado (18 Décembre 2004)

_Stop Talking_, Soldout.


----------



## Dedalus (18 Décembre 2004)

ben déjà y'a deux CD dans le coffret et puis je suis le texte sur le livret (enfin sa traduction en anglais) 
Ce livret est d'ailleurs, du moins à ce que je peux en juger avec la traduction, une belle adaptation de Dostoïewsky)

aujourd'hui







Mais là je prépare mes disques de réveillon pour les gamins, en général, ça ça leur plaît :


----------



## MrStone (18 Décembre 2004)

Mr Scruff Powaaa :love: :love: J'enchaîne sur 'Keep it unreal' en gigotant sur ma chaise :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (18 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> ben déjà y'a deux CD dans le coffret et puis je suis le texte sur le livret (enfin sa traduction en anglais)
> Ce livret est d'ailleurs, du moins à ce que je peux en juger avec la traduction, une belle adaptation de Dostoïewsky)
> Mais là je prépare mes disques de réveillon pour les gamins, en général, ça ça leur plaît :



Pour le réveillon, pourquoi ne pas lire Dostoïewsky aux enfants, avec Janacek comme BO... :bebe:


----------



## Dedalus (18 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Pour le réveillon, pourquoi ne pas lire Dostoïewsky aux enfants, avec Janacek comme BO... :bebe:




   
nan, j'ai mieux : Gurdjieff ou plutôt non, les ½uvres complètes d'Aleister Crowley   

(il est chouette ton nouvel avatar)


----------



## teo (18 Décembre 2004)

Super Discount 2
Après c'est iTunes Juke Box... Santana, Grrove Armada, Marin Marais... Confetti (rrrrpffff... si si si  )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Mr Scruff Powaaa :love: :love: J'enchaîne sur 'Keep it unreal' en gigotant sur ma chaise :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Décembre 2004)

Il faut vraiment que je me procure "nouvelle vague"...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (18 Décembre 2004)

-------


----------



## MrStone (18 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Il faut vraiment que je me procure "nouvelle vague"...


 Je suis de plus en plus partagé vis à vis de ce disque... après une première approche super enthousiaste, je suis de plus en plus en train de me rendre compte qu'il sonne un peu creux au final... 
Enfin c'est mon avis, et je le partage


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Je suis de plus en plus partagé vis à vis de ce disque... après une première approche super enthousiaste, je suis de plus en plus en train de me rendre compte qu'il sonne un peu creux au final...
> Enfin c'est mon avis, et je le partage



Je le partage : ce groupe surfe sur la vague ( ) de superbes originaux mais tout se ressemble et certaines chansons constituent des massacres


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je le partage : ce groupe surfe sur la vague ( ) de superbes originaux mais tout se ressemble et certaines chansons constituent des massacres


 Mince alors, j'ai entendu plusieurs extraits et j'ai trouvé ça pas mal... 
On verra, merci les gars pour vos avis.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2004)

"Teenage kicks" ; repris par "nouvelle vague"
Un bon texte reste un bon texte...
Salut Kidboojiboy


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Mince alors, j'ai entendu plusieurs extraits et j'ai trouvé ça pas mal...
> On verra, merci les gars pour vos avis.



C'est affaire de subjectivité mais l'ensemble est plat, passé la surprise et le décalage (Teenage Kicks en version Bossa Nova c'est effectivement étonnant) et la voix des chanteuses, tout cela manque de relief. Et je n'ai une qu'une envie retourner écouter les originaux surtout pour Teenage Kicks de Undertones, Love Will Tear Us Apart de Joy Division et Marian de SOM qui sont trois morceaux énormes dans leurs versions originales respectives.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est affaire de subjectivité mais l'ensemble est plat, passé la surprise et le décalage (Teenage Kicks en version Bossa Nova c'est effectivement étonnant) et la voix des chanteuses, tout cela manque de relief. Et je n'ai une qu'une envie retourner écouter les originaux surtout pour Teenage Kicks de Undertones, Love Will Tear Us Apart de Joy Division et Marian de SOM qui sont trois morceaux énormes dans leurs versions originales respectives.


 Ok, je comprends. Un peu comme pour les compils ParisDernière?


----------



## teo (18 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je le partage : ce groupe surfe sur la vague ( ) de superbes originaux mais tout se ressemble et certaines chansons constituent des massacres



Le "concept" à ses limites, je le pense aussi, je le mettrai pas en tête des "très bons disques" de cette année, mais dans la catégorie des "bon petits CD qui passent bien" en fond sonore pas agressif (je parlerai pas de massacres !). Un excellent cru de cadeaux de Noel quand on est en manque d'idées, je parle d'expérience !
Camille a fait un excellent concert à la Maroquinerie (3 amis y étaient), son prochain album est en train, pas pu encore écouter ce que ça donne mais "on" m'a dit que c'était bien.
Pour ma part, graphiquement, j'adore la pochette (digipack, encore plus beau et un peu plus cher), je passe sur la typo illisible, je peux comprendre ce caprice. Si j'avais pu pondre cette pochette, je serai assez content.

Sinon, je vais arreter F Schubert et sa Symphonie n°5 et allez boire un petit coup en vous souhaitant une bonne soirée.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ok, je comprends. Un peu comme pour les compils ParisDernière?



Exactement. Le concept est sympathique mais tout dans le même rythme


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Le "concept" à ses limites, je le pense aussi, je le mettrai pas en tête des "très bons disques" de cette année, mais dans la catégorie des "bon petits CD qui passent bien" en fond sonore pas agressif (je parlerai pas de massacres !). Un excellent cru de cadeaux de Noel quand on est en manque d'idées, je parle d'expérience !
> Camille a fait un excellent concert à la Maroquinerie (3 amis y étaient), son prochain album est en train, pas pu encore écouter ce que ça donne mais "on" m'a dit que c'était bien.
> Pour ma part, graphiquement, j'adore la pochette (digipack, encore plus beau et un peu plus cher), je passe sur la typo illisible, je peux comprendre ce caprice. Si j'avais pu pondre cette pochette, je serai assez content.
> 
> Sinon, je vais arreter F Schubert et sa Symphonie n°5 et allez boire un petit coup en vous souhaitant une bonne soirée.



Je persiste et signe cher Teo  C'est un massacre : les covers de Peltz ou de In The Nursery pour Joy Division sont largement plus intéressants , Teenage Kicks est indissociable de The Undertones et entendre Eldritch chanté en allemand est un pur bonheur


----------



## mado (18 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je persiste et signe cher Teo  C'est un massacre : les covers de Peltz ou de In The Nursery pour Joy Division sont largement plus intéressants , Teenage Kicks est indissociable de The Undertones et entendre Eldritch chanté en allemand est un pur bonheur


 Tu sais ce qu'on dit... Tout ce qui est excessif.... 

 Un massacre ? faut pas exagérer ! Je le trouve assez réussi cet album de Nouvelle Vague. Un peu monochrome, certes. Mais pris indépendamment certains morceaux sont vraiment intéressants (P.I.L par exemple !)
 Et rien que pour leur choix de reprises, le CD mérite d'être signalé (moins que Paris dernière, il me semble..)
 Et puis on peut aimer une reprise, sans être _infidèle_ au _créateur .

_


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Décembre 2004)

bof bof bof  l'habillage bossa n'est pas d'une folle originalité et ne donne pas de couleur particulière à ces morceaux, même bien choisis. "monochrome" ou monocorde, c'est bien le mot


----------



## mado (18 Décembre 2004)

Ez3kiel. Beau site, par ailleurs.
.
  .
  .
  .
  .


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Décembre 2004)




----------



## IceandFire (19 Décembre 2004)

tanz-tanz


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> "Teenage kicks" ; repris par "nouvelle vague"
> Un bon texte reste un bon texte...
> Salut Kidboojiboy



Bon Dimanche   
(  j'arrive en retard ou quoi ?  )


----------



## Dedalus (19 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Bon Dimanche
> (  j'arrive en retard ou quoi ?  )


   

Le fait qu'un tel disque ait plutôt bien marché vous réconcilie un peu avec les hit parades et toutes ces conneries du même acabit
...Et puis c'est un Irlandais d'adoption alors j'ai une attention particulière


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Le fait qu'un tel disque ait plutôt bien marché vous réconcilie un peu avec les hit parades et toutes ces conneries du même acabit
> ...Et puis c'est un Irlandais d'adoption alors j'ai une attention particulière



nous sommes d'accord, parfois dur à suivre, le Kronos Quartet fait souvent des miracles,
on retrouve Kevin Volans sur "Pieces of Africa" (voir plus haut) et sur celui là autre trés trés grand disque...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Bon Dimanche
> (  j'arrive en retard ou quoi ?  )



Du tout, nous étions dans l'insignifiant autant laisser cela à ceux qui y accordent de la valeur 

Ton retour d'expérience sur "Has Been" de William Shatner ?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Du tout, nous étions dans l'insignifiant
> autant laisser cela à ceux qui y accordent de la valeur
> 
> Ton retour d'expérience sur "Has Been" de William Shatner ?



Le passage dans l'hyper espace m'a un peu décoiffé mais je suis resté de marbre tel Mr Spock...
la suite du voyage est superbe, je n'aurais jamais pensé écouter un jour un disque du capitaine Kirk
avec autant de plaisir...
Le voyage dans l'insignifiant est souvent la seule solution pour trouver une réponse satisfaisante,
une idée qu'on retrouve souvent comme fil conducteur dans Star Trek, Cosmos 1999 et d'autres séries
de cette qualité...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Le passage dans l'hyper espace m'a un peu décoiffé mais je suis resté de marbre tel Mr Spock...
> la suite du voyage est superbe, je n'aurais jamais pensé écouter un jour un disque du capitaine Kirk
> avec autant de plaisir...
> Le voyage dans l'insignifiant est souvent la seule solution pour trouver une réponse satisfaisante,
> ...



La reprise de Common People est revigorante : elle redonne de la vitalité à un titre déjà très intéressant. Le titre "Has Been" est du Nick Cave parodique. Certains titres font penser à des génériques de western ou  de Sci-Fi. Les ruptures de rythme sont nombreuses et donnent du relief à cet album. Même les titres parlés davantage que chantés fonctionnent. Pour moi la très bonne surprise de cette fin d'année.


----------



## Dedalus (19 Décembre 2004)

Pour honorer le temps de Noël : deux bonnes versions de cet incontournable :










J'aime l'½uvre mais pas la pochette racoleuse avec ce Solidarnosc envahissant et intempestif


----------



## Pierrou (19 Décembre 2004)

Aaaaaah moi hier je me suis fait le DVD du dernier concert de Rage Against The Machine, encore un groupe qu'aurait jamais du se séparer, snif..... En regardant ça on ne peut que constater que l'engagement politique dans le rock n'est plus ce qu'il était...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Décembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> En regardant ça on ne peut que constater que l'engagement politique dans le rock n'est plus ce qu'il était...



le désengagement non plus...


----------



## minime (19 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Mais là je prépare mes disques de réveillon pour les gamins, en général, ça ça leur plaît :



Ohlala, je peux venir à ton reveillon ? :bebe:


----------



## teo (19 Décembre 2004)

Plein de trucs, mais juste là:
The Clash, _Lose this skin_ sur Sandinista
Sinon..

Chumbawamba, _Enough is enough_ sur _Uneasy Listening_
_Shanty/Ashtangi_ de la Madonna sur Ray of light
_Space Dementia_ de Muse sur _Origin of symmetry_


Excellent Captain Kirk... Mr. Pitchwork


----------



## MadCluster (20 Décembre 2004)

Ben je viens de me payer le DVD de Muse, là... Pas mal, ça décoiffe bien... Ils mélange très bien le second degré (intégration visuelle des différentes facettes du rock depuis les années 60, guitar hero avec flingage de deux guitares, suivi d'une ballade crapuleuse chantée avec la sueur, decorum qui mélange science-fiction désuette, cirque et Orange Mécanique, etc etc...) avec leur énergie musicale parfois très travaillée (piano,...), parfois très primitive et personnelle (arggghhh)...
Bref, un vrai et bon groupe de rock bien actuel... Juste qu'ils ont quasi vingt ans de moins que moi... Gasp, ça va me fiche un coup quand j'irai les voir dès qu'ils passent en Belgique!


----------



## Dedalus (20 Décembre 2004)

en rentrant ce matin aux petites heures en voiture, nous avions écouté ça qui laisse un goût doux-amer au fond de la gorge


...
La revanche des orages
A fait de la maison
Un tendre paysage
Pour les petits garçons
Qui brûlent d'impatience
Deux jours avant Noël
Et, sans aucune méfiance,
Acceptent tout, pêle-mêle :
La vie, la mort, les squares
Et les trains électriques,
Les larmes dans les gares,
Guignol et les coups de triques,
Les becs d'acétylène
Aux enfants assistés
Et le sourire d'Hélène
Par un beau soir d'été.

Donnez-moi quatre planches
Pour me faire un cercueil.
Il est tombé de la branche,
Le gentil écureuil.
Je n'ai pas aimé ma mère.
Je n'ai pas aimé mon sort.
Je n'ai pas aimé la guerre.
Je n'ai pas aimé la mort.
Je n'ai jamais su dire
Pourquoi j'étais distrait.

Je n'ai pas su sourire
A tel ou tel attrait.
J'étais seul sur les routes
Sans dire ni oui ni non.
Mon âme s'est dissoute.
Poussière était mon nom.


C'était quand même un grand bonhomme ce Trenet.
Je n'aime guère parler de mon ex, mis j'avais fait mon repas de mariage dans une maison qui lui avait appartenu et qu'il avait décorée, sur les hauteurs de Céret (La Terrasse au Soleil, pour ceux qui connaissent)


----------



## teo (20 Décembre 2004)

MadCluster a dit:
			
		

> Ben je viens de me payer le DVD de Muse, là... Pas mal, ça décoiffe bien... Ils mélange très bien le second degré (intégration visuelle des différentes facettes du rock depuis les années 60, guitar hero avec flingage de deux guitares, suivi d'une ballade crapuleuse chantée avec la sueur, decorum qui mélange science-fiction désuette, cirque et Orange Mécanique, etc etc...) avec leur énergie musicale parfois très travaillée (piano,...), parfois très primitive et personnelle (arggghhh)...
> Bref, un vrai et bon groupe de rock bien actuel... Juste qu'ils ont quasi vingt ans de moins que moi... Gasp, ça va me fiche un coup quand j'irai les voir dès qu'ils passent en Belgique!



Cet été à Rock en Seine, le chanteur s'est balancé dans la batterie à la fin du concert, effet garanti sur le public, larsen et bruit pourrave parfait... 
Il avait la main ouverte et le public s'agitait au creux de la main... 

Sinon
_Jhoole Jhoole Lal (Tabla Mix)_ de Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan sur _Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan - A Master Supreme_

_887 (Structure)_
 de Banco de Gaia sur _10 Years_

_Boss tabla (Full length mix)_
 de Transglobal Underground sur _Psychic karaoke_

_Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion_
 de George Frideric Handel sur Messiah · A sacred Oratorio[/I]

_Differencia sobre las Folias_ de Antonio Martin Y Coll sur _La Folia_

_Bang to the beat of the drum_, artiste inconnu _Queer as Folk US, générique de fin S1-Ep12_; d'ailleurs si quelqu'un connait le morceau, le nom m'intéresse; c'est la scène avec le petit singe en peluche qui joue des cymbales au bon moment


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin Brassens dans la voiture, et _p... la première chanson du CD avait de quoi me plomber la journée..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et voilà. j'étais de bonne humeur ce matin. C'est fini...


----------



## Juste en passant (20 Décembre 2004)

....un peu plus. 

   Jazz minimaliste nordique

B*UGGE WESSELTOFT (New Conception of Jazz)






*


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Décembre 2004)

en vrac, pas récents mais  :

Jah Wobble





Primal Scream





Neil Young


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Décembre 2004)

Bonne Année 2005 !!!


----------



## Piewhy (20 Décembre 2004)

Earl Zinger : Speaker Stack Commandements






 Notez les deux ipods que Earl exibe fierement


----------



## teo (20 Décembre 2004)

Pour fêter mon arrivée parmi les dignes représentants de MacGénération pour les fêtes à Ibiza, je m'entraine avec quelques BBC1 Live in Ibiza, là c'est Paul van Dik Live au café Mambo, @ Pacha, Ibiza.

Je mixe pas encore, mais faut savoir écouter les maîtres...


----------



## Juste en passant (20 Décembre 2004)

Un des "maîtres" d'Ibiza 






 José Padilla, _Navigator_


----------



## teo (20 Décembre 2004)

Quoiqu'on en dise ici, ça doit peu s'agiter en Méditérannée ces jours-ci. Peu de discos ouvertes en morte saison, à part pour le Jour de l'An, mais bon, je dormirai pas sur la plage, ou alors je serai dans un état plus grave que prévu 

Non, je préfère mes alpages enneigés (j'espère !) comme prévu, avec la vue sur le Mont-Blanc comme prévu.
petite descente sur Genf pour voir les copains. Et acheter de la drogue fromagère (moitié-moitié).

Bon là je change... après David Moralès au Pacha

_Emorio_ de Fafa de Belem sur  _Brazilian Beats 5_ 

_Vernon's Wonderland (Sven Väth Mix)_ de Vernon's Wonderland

_Kekeland_ de Brigitte Fontaine sur _Kekeland_ 

_If you let me stay_ de Terence Trent d'Arby sur _Introducing the hardline according to Terence Trent d'Arby_


----------



## Dedalus (20 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Kekeland_ de Brigitte Fontaine sur _Kekeland_








Brigitte Fontaine possède au plus haut degré cette qualité bien trop rare : l'insolence


Toujours en prévision de l'éducation musicale des mioches du réveillon  (éducation très négligée par leurs parents  )

















Tiens, j'avais pas réalisé que les Pogues étaient des adeptes de À la manière des grands peintres


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Décembre 2004)

bonsoir Dedalus


----------



## teo (20 Décembre 2004)

C'est marrant, ce disque des Pogues est associé à une bouteille de ouiski ballantines qui trainait dans la bagnole d'un pote avec lui j'allais faire la foire entre 87 et 88.
Brigitte Fontaine, je l'ai découverte un soir de 98 ou 99 dans une salle genevoise avec 2 ami-es, le choc ! Celui qui connaissait m'avait dit "tu verras elle est génialement folle". Mais je connais pas trop ses anciens albums.

Là j'écoute _Pray_ de Shazz sur _Shazz_.
Vieil album meilleur que le dernier _Beautiful_, superbe objet pourtant est moins innovant je trouve. Je l'ai acheté la semaine dernière.

Pour Jimmy Somerville, j'ai écouté sur le store, pas mal: 9,99¤ pour 14 titre alors qu'il est à 15 ou 20¤ ailleurs avec 13 morceaux.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Décembre 2004)

bonsoir Teo, alors toi aussi tu as beaucoup aimé ce disque,
parce que chez moi il tourne pour longtemps...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Décembre 2004)

-----le deuxiéme (et dernier) album des BUGGLES :mouais:    :love:


----------



## squarepusher (20 Décembre 2004)

En ce moment j'écoute le mythique morceau LFO de LFO  :rateau:
Ce morceau a détruit trois ampli lors de son enregistrement 
Je suis en trance et je me bave deçu


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Décembre 2004)

:love:


----------



## yvos (20 Décembre 2004)

en ce moment, pre millenium tension de Tricky


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Décembre 2004)

Ludovic Triaire


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Décembre 2004)




----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Décembre 2004)

------


----------



## teo (21 Décembre 2004)

_I love don't love nobody_ de James Brown sur _The Gold Collection_


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment j'écoute le mythique morceau LFO de LFO  :rateau:
> Ce morceau a détruit trois ampli lors de son enregistrement
> Je suis en trance et je me bave deçu



 :hosto:    :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Décembre 2004)

Plus personne depuis 24 heures   bon d'accord une pochette bide et musique... 

en tirage limité...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Décembre 2004)

Je crois n'avoir jamais entendu un aussi bon album que ça :


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Décembre 2004)

ça marche toujours... 
Oui c'est un trés bon disque ce Neil Young


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> ça marche toujours...


 De relancer le thread avec un bide & musique? tu l'as dit!


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> De relancer le thread avec un bide & musique? tu l'as dit!



Oui, en plus je te disais le Harvest  que de souvenirs


----------



## Dedalus (23 Décembre 2004)

Toujours à l'intention des mouflets et mouflettes de mon réveillon du 31








(et là  ça tombe bien suis aussi un fan de Ken Russell)





Et pour moi , cette fois


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Décembre 2004)

ça, parce que ça met de bonne humeur


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Décembre 2004)

"Vidéo killed the radio star" des Buggles 

Bonne nuit!


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour!


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Décembre 2004)

Fra Lippo Lippi "songs":


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Fra Lippo Lippi "songs":



Mais qu'elle est donc cette musique étrange    

( je dis étrange parce que je ne connais pas   )


----------



## IceandFire (23 Décembre 2004)

Aeroplanes le morceaux gratos de l'ITMS


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Décembre 2004)

------


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'elle est donc cette musique étrange
> 
> ( je dis étrange parce que je ne connais pas   )



Moi, je peu juste te dire que Lippi était un moine (d'ou l'appelation "Fra" = fratello = frère) peintre Italien de la renaissance... Très bel univers d'ailleurs. Bonheur au niveau des couleurs. :rateau:
Mais il est mort depuis un bail ; alors c'est pas lui qui chante...


----------



## IceandFire (23 Décembre 2004)

Mais oui FRA LIPPO LIPPI c'est connu...ça passait dans Platine 45 de Jacky  et dans le TOP 50... des ritals funky  ils ont fait un tube dans les années 80...ils sont même passé à TOP OF THE POP à l'époque...dans la vraie émission pas chez NESS QUICK


----------



## squarepusher (23 Décembre 2004)

aujourd'hui j'ai décidé d'arrêter un peu la musique dance-floor ...
J'écoute du Matmos , du Mouse On Mars , Boards Of Canada, Mils sur Gooom


----------



## Dedalus (23 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je peu juste te dire que Lippi était un moine (d'ou l'appelation "Fra" = fratello = frère) peintre Italien de la renaissance... Très bel univers d'ailleurs. Bonheur au niveau des couleurs. :rateau:
> Mais il est mort depuis un bail ; alors c'est pas lui qui chante...



 toi tu as de l'humour...
Ce qu'on oublie de dire souvent, c'est que Fra Filippo Lippi fit (un peu) scandale quand on apprit que le modèle de ses Vierges si éthérées n'était autre que son amoureuse (et très probablement maîtresse), nonne dans un autre couvent. Mais les autorités ecclésiastiques aimaient trop sa peinture et fermèrent les yeux. 
Un exemplaire esprit de tolérance qui illustre bien ce temps de Noël


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Décembre 2004)

moi je ne sais pas encore ce que je vais faire pour Noël...  
mais une chose est sûre, en 2005 je me met à la vittel...


----------



## KARL40 (23 Décembre 2004)




----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

>



 attention!!! disque CULTE!!! groupe CULTE!!! LA CRISE TOTALE :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

Domage qu'il n'ait pas pensé à la vittel, sur les conseils de tonton David...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Décembre 2004)

un disque intelligent comme la Lune...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Décembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Mais oui FRA LIPPO LIPPI c'est connu...ça passait dans Platine 45 de Jacky  et dans le TOP 50... des ritals funky  ils ont fait un tube dans les années 80...ils sont même passé à TOP OF THE POP à l'époque...dans la vraie émission pas chez NESS QUICK



Sauf qu'ils sont Norvégiens...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Décembre 2004)

------


----------



## krystof (23 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> aujourd'hui j'ai décidé d'arrêter un peu la musique dance-floor ...
> J'écoute du Matmos , du Mouse On Mars , Boards Of Canada, Mils sur Gooom



Moi aussi, j'ai décidé d'arrêter un peu le dance-floor, pour me mettre au dance-wall. D'ici la fin de l'année, j'ai également pour objectif le dance-ceiling.

Et sinon, ta thérapie, elle en est où ?


----------



## teo (23 Décembre 2004)

Pas trop l'habitude, mais je fais plutot confiance à mon paternel coté musique:
Là, c'est Eric Clapton, unplugged... sur son matos de folie.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop l'habitude, mais je fais plutot confiance à mon paternel coté musique:
> Là, c'est Eric Clapton, unplugged... sur son matos de folie.



il a l'air trés bien ton pére   

noyeux joël   Teo

ps: pas de nouvelles de Pitchfork


----------



## squarepusher (23 Décembre 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, j'ai décidé d'arrêter un peu le dance-floor, pour me mettre au dance-wall. D'ici la fin de l'année, j'ai également pour objectif le dance-ceiling.
> 
> Et sinon, ta thérapie, elle en est où ?


 ma thérapie ? Je prend toujours deux cachets roroses le matin et deux cachets bleus bleus le soir .. et aussi deux actimels aux ptit dej'... 
  Et toi t'en es où avec tes gammas GT ???


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> aujourd'hui j'ai décidé d'arrêter un peu la musique dance-floor ...
> J'écoute du Matmos , du Mouse On Mars , Boards Of Canada, Mils sur Gooom



je conseil celui là, si tu ne le connais pas déjà, Mouse On Mars en intro remix les High LLamas

ensuite c'est le tour de quelques autres, que des bons


----------



## krystof (23 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> ma thérapie ? Je prend toujours deux cachets roroses le matin et deux cachets bleus bleus le soir .. et aussi deux actimels aux ptit dej'...
> Et toi t'en es où avec tes gammas GT ???



Rien d'anormal avec ma dernière prise de sang.

Une moyenne de 0,6g de sang par litre d'alcool. La routine...


----------



## squarepusher (23 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> je conseil celui là, si tu ne le connais pas déjà, Mouse On Mars en intro remix les High LLamas
> 
> ensuite c'est le tour de quelques autres, que des bons


 non je ne connaissais pas mais t'inquiètes je vais me renseigner!


----------



## squarepusher (23 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> non je ne connaissais pas mais t'inquiètes je vais me renseigner!


 des remixes de Schneider TM, Kid Loco, Cornelius ou Mouse On Mars ça doit pas être trop mal


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> des remixes de Schneider TM, Kid Loco, Cornelius ou Mouse On Mars ça doit pas être trop mal



oui c'est vraiment pas mal du tout    et sur celui là c'est Mouse On Mars qui

bricole toute l'électronique   mais c'est de la Pop trés trés Cooooolll...


----------



## squarepusher (23 Décembre 2004)

si c'est Mouse On Mars qui bidouille l'electronique ça doit être de la haute voltige ..
j'ai vu des morceaux d'eux  en live .. on va dire que je me demande comment ils font pour gérer tous les fils de leurs machines !


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Décembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vu des morceaux d'eux  en live .. on va dire que je me demande comment ils font pour gérer tous les fils de leurs machines !



Oui ça fait peur ! pour ce qui est des High Llamas celui là, le premier, est à mon avis le meilleur
pas du tout électronique, mais que de trés bons morceaux.
Mouse On Mars chez 
Luaka Bop 
Une compil


----------



## Dedalus (24 Décembre 2004)

Popol Vuh, j'écoutais ça quand j'étais ado...












Heathcliff : j'avais été voir ça (adaptation musicale très kitsch des Hauts de Hurlevent) à Londres. C'est pas le meilleur Cliff Richard (j'aime mieux les vieux albums), mais la pochette, qui pastiche le célèbre tableau de Caspar David Friedrich, est cool


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Popol Vuh, j'écoutais ça quand j'étais ado...



Moi j'écoute toujours Aguirre, superbe!

The Penguin Cafe


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'écoute toujours Aguirre, superbe!
> 
> The Penguin Cafe



AAAAh... Je n'ai pas ton éclectisme musical, Kid. Je reste monomaniaque ad vitam aeternam


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> AAAAh... Je n'ai pas ton éclectisme musical, Kid. Je reste monomaniaque ad vitam aeternam



Bon d'accord  :style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Bon d'accord  :style:



Scotché au mur par cet album,à 14 ans... C'était il y a bien longtemps... 
But I still feel Like A MotherFucker... 
Tiens, le week end prochain, je passe le 31 avec Patrick Eudeline. notre grand père à tous. Lui aussi a craqué sur la Corse...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

J' veux pas finir mes jours à Tombouctouuuu...
La peau tirée par des machines à clous
Moi je veux être frippé, triplement frippé
Frippé comme une triplette de Belleville

J' veux pas finir ma vie à Accapullllllllcoooo
Danser tout raide avec des gigolos
Moi je veux être tordu, triplement tordu
Balancé comme une triplette de Belleville

....
:love: 

Mathieu chedid (-M-), pour le film animé "les triplettes de belleville", sylvain Chômet
ce film est un vrai petit bijou......et la musique aussi !!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## molgow (24 Décembre 2004)

_Désolé pour hier soir d'avoir fini à l'envers
  La tête dans l'cul, l'cul dans l'brouillard
  Les gars désolé pour hier
  Désolé pour hier soir d'avoir fini à l'envers
  Promis demain j'arrête de boire, hier c'était la dernière_

  Tryo - Désolé pour hier soir


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> _Désolé pour hier soir d'avoir fini à l'envers
> La tête dans l'cul, l'cul dans l'brouillard
> Les gars désolé pour hier
> Désolé pour hier soir d'avoir fini à l'envers
> ...



"j'ai la memoire qui flanche et les yeux rouuuuges,
et en plus surpriseeee... dans ton lit sa bouge
sur ce coup la man, t'a été un homme
t'as ramené 3 autres jackies surmonté d'un pokemon..."
 

n'empeche que y a plus que leur album live au cabaret sauvage, et a l'olympia qui mérite encore de l'interet


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2004)

Aujourd'hui, je crois que je vais me faire L'indispensable Tristan Edern Vaquette... Et après je me mettrai à relire "De l'inconvénient d'être né" de Cioran. Vive noël...


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Décembre 2004)

...sur cet album, des chansons datant d'avant la guerre de 14-18....






 En voici 2 :

LES PETITS PAVÉS
 (M.Vaucaire / P.Delmet)

_Las de t'attendre dans la rue
 J'ai lancé deux petits pavés
 Sur tes carreaux que j'ai crevés
 Mais tu ne m'es pas apparue
 Tu te moques de tout je crois
 Tu te moques de tout je crois
 Demain je t'en lancerai trois_

_Par devant ta porte cochère
 Pour faire tomber tes amis
 Trois et quatre pavés j'ai mis
 J'exècre tes amis ma chère
 Demain je recommencerai
 Demain je recommencerai
 Et tes amants je les tuerai_

_Si tu ne changes pas d'allure
 J'écraserai tes yeux ton front
 Entre deux pavés qui feront
 À ton crâne quelques fêlures
 Je t'aime t'aime bien pourtant
 Je t'aime t'aime bien pourtant
 Mais tu m'en a fais tant et tant_

_Les gendarmes en calvalcade
 Viendront m'arrêter pour ce coup
 Pour me mettre la corde au cou
 Je me construis ma barricade
 Et sur ces pavés je mettrai
 Et sur ces pavés je mettrai
 Mon coeur durci par le regret_

_Autant de pavés par le monde
 De grands et de petits pavés
 Autant de chagrins enclavés
 Dans ma pauvre âme vagabonde
 Je meurs je meurs de tout celà
 Je meurs je meurs de tout celà
 Et ma chanson s'arrête là_



 





COMME UN MOINEAU
 (M.Hely - J.Lenoir)

_C'est dans une gouttière à matous
 Dans une mansarde n'importe où
 À Montparnasse
 Que j'suis née un jour sous les toits
 Et que j'ai pour la première fois
 Ouvert les chasses
 Mes père et mère déchars comme tout
 Qui de plus n'aimaient pas beaucoup
 Sucer d'la glace
 À l'heure des r'pas dans not' garnot
 M'laissaient toujours sans un pelot
 Le bec ouvert comme un moineau_

_À l'âge où tous les aut' marmots
 À l'école vont s'bourrer l'cerveau
 De belle grammaire
 Avec un tas d'mauvais loupiots
 Dans les coins on allait jouer
 Au père et la mère
 Sûr'ment qu'ces p'tits jeux innocents
 Ne dèveloppent pas précisément
 Les belles manières
 À quinze ans droite sur mes ergots
 J'allumais tous les gigolos
 L'oeil effronté comme un moineau_

_L'premier qui a voulu ma vertu
 Pour me posséder n'a pas eu
 À faire un siège
 Il n'a eu qu'à ouvrir les bras
 Et mon amour est tombé là
 Comme dans un piège
 Si j'avais l'esprit perverti
 Mon coeur au contraire était lui
 Pur comme la neige
 Nous éveillant sous les beccos
 Nous allions à tous les échos
 Chanter l'amour comme deux moineaux_

_Il m'a plaqu&#180; a-t-il eu tort
 Je me suis consolée d'un sort
 Qui est le nôtre
 Avec un p'tit gars déssalé
 Qui lui pour ne pas travailler
 M'vendit aux autres
 On s'accoutume à ne plus voir
 La poussière grise du trottoir
 Où l'on se vautre
 Chaque soir sur l'pavé parigot
 On cherche son pain dans le ruisseau
 L'oeil aux aguets comme un moineau_

_L'hiver viendra et mon seul bien
 Ce pauvre corps qui je l'sens bien
 Déjà se lasse
 Tomb'ra sur le pavé brutal
 Jeté sur un lit d'hôpital
 Un soir d'angoisse
 Pas plus mauvaise que beaucoup
 J'aurais préféré malgré tout
 À tout' cette poisse
 Un homme qui m'eût aimé d'amour
 Pour avec lui finir mes jours
 Dans un nid chaud comme deux moineaux_


----------



## Dedalus (24 Décembre 2004)

arff, quand j'étais môme et que j'allais aux goûters d'anniversaire de mes petites copines, on se voyait régulièrement infliger  Marie-Paule Belle, la chantal Goya des bobos-intellos-snobinos de l'époque (    (je t'accorde qu'elle valait bien mieux que ça, avec un côté Yvette Guilbert post-68 savoureux  )


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux Noël les lolos...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)

nathan fake, the sky was pink, putain bandant


----------



## KARL40 (24 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> putain bandant


Tu dis cela pour le morceau que tu écoutes ou pour la photo du "monstre" au-dessus ?!?!?!


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)

le morceau, faut que je ressuscite ma vie de clubber, j'avais oublié le plaisir excessif


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Décembre 2004)

greg t tro bo! tu merit tro 2 gegné! jtedor jespere ke tu fra une bel é longue carrière! sa me mank de plu te voir a la télé!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! gros bisousssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! t tro boooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! kissssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
je tadmir tu pe pa savoir a kel poin t tro bo et ta copine a de la chanc de tavoir !!!!!!!!!!!!!tu la vraiment mérité!!!!!!!!bizzzzzzzzzzzousssssssssss ss!!!!!!!!!!!  :hosto:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Décembre 2004)

--------


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> greg t tro bo! tu merit tro 2 gegné! jtedor jespere ke tu fra une bel é longue carrière! sa me mank de plu te voir a la télé!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! gros bisousssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! t tro boooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! kissssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> je tadmir tu pe pa savoir a kel poin t tro bo et ta copine a de la chanc de tavoir !!!!!!!!!!!!!tu la vraiment mérité!!!!!!!!bizzzzzzzzzzzousssssssssss ss!!!!!!!!!!! :hosto:


Tu connais "Crève salope" de Métal Urbain?...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Décembre 2004)

C'est Noël aujourd'hui    :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> C'est Noël aujourd'hui    :love:



    Un cadeau très émouvant. Merci


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (26 Décembre 2004)

------- :rateau:


----------



## Dedalus (26 Décembre 2004)

Je ne savais pas que tu aimais le Trane

...j'aime pas trop ses albums tardifs (Interstellarspace, Stellar Regions...) mais jusqu'à 1965 Yessssss


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (26 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Je ne savais pas que tu aimais le Trane
> 
> ...j'aime pas trop ses albums tardifs (Interstellarspace, Stellar Regions...) mais jusqu'à 1965 Yessssss




Oui, c'est vrai le côté free était vraiment Trés free   mais bon, c'est incroyable, inégalable!


----------



## Immelman (26 Décembre 2004)

_... il fait gris_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Décembre 2004)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> ... il fait gris[/i]



Ici aussi... et dans ma tête en core plus.... J'ouvre iTunes... Et je me le remet encore une fois. La voix de Ian Curtis a pour moi des vertus appaisantes depuis plus de 20 ans...   :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Décembre 2004)

.... Et pour suivre, ce sera...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ici aussi... et dans ma tête en core plus.... J'ouvre iTunes... Et je me le remet encore une fois. La voix de Ian Curtis a pour moi des vertus appaisantes depuis plus de 20 ans...   :love:


c'est avec eux que j'ai appris la guitare, c'est dire si mon niveau est bas


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est avec eux que j'ai appris la guitare, c'est dire si mon niveau est bas



J'ai bien appris la batterie avec Maureen Tucker du Velvet et Nick Nox des Cramps...   

même pas grave...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2004)

Devendra Banhart.... exellent


----------



## minime (27 Décembre 2004)

:rose:   :king: :love:


----------



## Dedalus (27 Décembre 2004)

et mon cadeau de Noël





 (lien ci-dessous pour les Bretons)
RopartzBretagne


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2004)




----------



## DandyWarhol (27 Décembre 2004)

Je le conseille vivement:


----------



## Dedalus (27 Décembre 2004)

Yesss! 

Y'a aussi celui-là, que je vais emmener en vacances : le fameux album "unreleased"  presque une légende


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Décembre 2004)

Je viens juste d'être libéré, ça va chier...


----------



## KARL40 (27 Décembre 2004)

J'ai re-écouté ça hier ....

J'avais presque oublié que les STONES furent un groupe de musique avant de devenir un "cirque" ...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai re-écouté ça hier ....
> 
> J'avais presque oublié que les STONES furent un groupe de musique avant de devenir un "cirque" ...



Tu ne crois pas que tu vas un peu trop loin là !!!   

Tu vas me retirer cette image de pissotière de suite....


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

>



Il faut que te dise, c'est vraiment le moins bon de Roxy Music,

mais c'est peut être le préféré de Nikos Aliagas...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Décembre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> :rose:   :king: :love:



C'est dommage de ne pas avoir un groupe comme celui là, à la place d'Oasis par exemple !


----------



## loustic (27 Décembre 2004)

Tiens, j'écoute la mère de Debussy.

Elle chante bien !


----------



## KARL40 (27 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne crois pas que tu vas un peu trop loin là !!!
> 
> Tu vas me retirer cette image de pissotière de suite....


C'est mieux comme ça ? 






:rateau:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Décembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'écoute la mère de Debussy.
> 
> Elle chante bien !



oui j'ai bien connu la mère de Debussy 

( je fais comme si je n'avais pas vu le message au dessus, pas bon pour mon image )


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Il faut que te dise, c'est vraiment le moins bon de Roxy Music,
> 
> mais c'est peut être le préféré de Nikos Aliagas...



mon préféré, c'est Viva


----------



## joanes (27 Décembre 2004)

Grace à mon airport express je redécouvre ma discothèque et aujourd'hui c'est UNDERWORLD  


Désolé pour les voisins :rose:


----------



## KARL40 (27 Décembre 2004)

Je prépare le iPod pour le retour avec Electrelane :love:


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2004)

de temps en temps ça fait du bien


----------



## KARL40 (27 Décembre 2004)

Les Bérus cela fait même partie des choses à écouter régulièrement !:love: 

Avec les CLASH :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2004)

trop fort ce mec !


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> trop fort ce mec !



un génie, tu veux dire...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> un génie, tu veux dire...



Carrément pas, c'est lui le vrai génie...


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2004)

il y a aussi son pote


----------



## Dedalus (27 Décembre 2004)

RC ou le cauchemar teuton du mélomane       


AR étant son cauchemar français


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Décembre 2004)

--------


----------



## Amok (27 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Je te donne 24 heures pour réfléchir à tes paroles...
> 
> Tu vas finir par être banni, en étant aussi vulgaire.
> 
> ( essayes un casting à la Star Ac...)



Je reviens sur ce que j'ai dit : finalement tu ne dois pas être si malin que ca.

Même la façon que tu as de me chercher est franchement basique, ce qui me gonfle. Que l'on se foute de ma gueule, pas de problème, mais dans ce cas qu'on le fasse en considérant que j'ai un minimum d'intelligence.

Tu as été écarté des forums pendant 24 heures car tu avais ouvert un sujet dans lequel tu trouvais très spirituel de poster des images de Bush sur fond de croix gammées et une reproduction d'Adolf, le tout assorti de commentaires débiles qui pouvaient être drôles pris au deuxième degré mais ont choqués certains lecteurs. De toute facon, je le répète, ce genre de délire n'a rien à faire ici.

J'avais négligé le fait que cela serait un aussi énorme problème pour toi et que, le doigt crocheté sur ta souris, tu attendrais avec ferveur le moment où tu pourrais à nouveau poster afin de donner un sens à ta vie.

Maintenant, la situation est claire : soit nous considérons cela comme un incident sans gravité, une dérive mal contrôlée et tout sera très vite oublié, soit tu continues à te la jouer rebelle aux petits orteils face à une modération que tu trouves injuste du haut de tes quelques mois (je suis gentil) de présence ici et tu disparais pour de bon parce que tu perdures dans tes allusions répétitives qui n'apportent rien de positif.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Décembre 2004)

à tes ordre Amok!


----------



## Amok (27 Décembre 2004)

Ce n'est pas une question d'ordre, et tu le sais. Juste une notion d'environnement qui ne s'y prête pas. Le fil reprend son cours...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Décembre 2004)

------


----------



## kabeha (28 Décembre 2004)

Mon cadeau de Noël (comme quoi, malgré mon pseudo)


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Delgesu (28 Décembre 2004)

En ce moment précis:

le dernier Iron Maiden "No More Lies"

Et aussi après probablement ce que j'ai pondu avec Reason et que j'ai mis sur le net à l'écoute


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2004)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment précis:
> 
> le dernier Iron Maiden "No More Lies"
> 
> Et aussi après probablement ce que j'ai pondu avec Reason et que j'ai mis sur le net à l'écoute



Un lien?


----------



## Delgesu (28 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Un lien?



yen a plusieurs, je vais pas tout refaire.. c'est dans le forum "musique"

Et au fait, pour l'album d'Iron Maiden, je l'ai acheté sur l'iTMS, et comme il y avait une chanson avec un bug, Apple m'a remboursé l'album au complet !!!  Koule !


----------



## DandyWarhol (30 Décembre 2004)

En ce moment, ce petit bijou:


----------



## jeep2nine (30 Décembre 2004)

Là, tout de suite : Detroit Cobras - Cha Cha Twist
Juste avant, c'était : Alice Cooper - No more Mr Nice Guy
Et juste après, ce sera : The Kinks - Louie Louie


----------



## IceandFire (30 Décembre 2004)

100 % bangra en direct de l'ipod....


----------



## elodie77 (30 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> un génie, tu veux dire...


le genie c'est Freddie Mercury et ces 3 autres potes :love:  :love:​ 



 

sinon j'ecoute aussi du Linkin Park, Evanescence avec un peu de Mc Solaar et un soupçon de techno​


----------



## squarepusher (30 Décembre 2004)

The Soft Pink Truth - Do You Party ? :love:


----------



## MrStone (30 Décembre 2004)

Rodolphe Burger, Météor Show :love:


----------



## cassandre57 (31 Décembre 2004)

_Puirque le modo il rgole pas, je reposte ici :_
Pour ma part c'est goth-rock et heavenly :love:


  Et ça c'est mon CD d'aujourd'hui : impossible de le trouver à Toulouse depuis sa sortie ! (> dsl, y'en a plus au virgin ! )

 



​ 



> Collection d'Arnell-Andréa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Allez, je vous livre deux extraits !
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/prikosnovenie/COLL1.MP3
http://www.prikosnovenie.com/auditorium/mp3/COLL4.MP3

  Vous l'aurez compris, je suis fan absolue ! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2004)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> _Puirque le modo il rgole pas, je reposte ici :_
> Pour ma part c'est goth-rock et heavenly :love:
> 
> 
> ...



ouah, ils ont ressorti un album? Génial! J'ai tous les autres, j'adore ce groupe :love:


----------



## IceandFire (31 Décembre 2004)

"Trompe le monde" des Pixies of course...Les inrocks disaient à l'époque qu'ils étaient le plus grand groupe de rock du monde....


----------



## krystof (31 Décembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> "Trompe le monde" des Pixies of course...Les inrocks disaient à l'époque qu'ils étaient le plus grand groupe de rock du monde....



Les inrocks ne sont décidément pas à une aberration prêt.


----------



## mado (31 Décembre 2004)

C'est malin webO !


----------



## iTof (31 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est malin webO !


  j'avais oublié de manger le CD dans iTunes


----------



## Caster (31 Décembre 2004)

I Can't Stop de Al Green


----------



## cassandre57 (31 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ouah, ils ont ressorti un album? Génial! J'ai tous les autres, j'adore ce groupe :love:


 Ben oui tu vois !
  Si t'as du mal à le trouver en magasin (je te dis à Toulouse il y en avait 1 au virgin, aucun à la fnac)
  tu peux commander sur le sire prikosnovénie !
  Moi ça fait mon 4ème album d'eux mais je compte rétro-compléter ma collec !

  > note : c'est rare de croiser des fans de Collection !


----------



## iTof (31 Décembre 2004)

HELP !...
> à l'instant, est-ce que quelqu'un a écouté la musique du numéro de magie d'un illusionniste français oeuvrant avec une cigarette (sur Arte, les "Mandrakes d'Or 2004") ? J'aimais bien la musique, un mélange entre Morcheeba et Portishead... :love:


----------



## teo (2 Janvier 2005)

Hello,
pour le Club AudioScrobbler, un jeune américain sur iBook s'est joint au groupe... faut pas hésiter à nous rejoindre si ce n'est encore fait !

sux2bu3287 est son nom... sa page par là... 


A part ça j'écoute 
Evergreen	de Echo & the Bunnymen sur Evergreen

Attracteurs Etranges de Mass Histeria sur le CD Music with attitude du Rock Sound 27

Dem Gone	 de Jah Mason sur Never give up


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> "Trompe le monde" des Pixies of course...Les inrocks disaient à l'époque qu'ils étaient le plus grand groupe de rock du monde....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Janvier 2005)

Je profite d'être sur le thread des dingues de musique pour mettre un lien à une question technique que j'ai posée. C'est par ici 
Merci d'avance les gars.


----------



## teo (3 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je profite d'être sur le thread des dingues de musique pour mettre un lien à une question technique que j'ai posée. C'est par ici
> Merci d'avance les gars.



ça devrait m'intéresser, j'ai un T610 depuis 15 jours


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ça devrait m'intéresser, j'ai un T610 depuis 15 jours


 Tu ne rencontreras pas le mm problème qu moi, il existe Roméo (freeware) qui ne fonctionne pas avec les palm..  
Enfin, si tu as l'occasion de tester Salling clicker tu verras à quel point il est puissant : je suis totalement bluffé!


----------



## teo (4 Janvier 2005)

_Dans la steppe_ des Rita Mitsouko sur _Rita Mitsouko_ 

_Release The Pressure_ de Leftfield sur _Leftism_ 

_Don't leave me this way_ de The Communards sur _Communards_ 

_Shelter me_  de Joe Cocker sur le _Best of_ 

_Say No Go_ de De La Soul sur _3 Feet High And Rising_ 

_Sonate KV 378 - Si bémol majeur ? Allegro moderato_ de Wolfang Amadeus Mozart sur _Sonates pour piano et violon - Sonates KV 378_

_Bleu (Live at Fuse - Brussels)_  de Scan X sur _Live and rare, a celebration of our 100th release_

Mon ami a reçu à Noël un DVD live de D. Bowie: A Reality Tour, j'espère qu'il sera cool.


----------



## squarepusher (4 Janvier 2005)

En ce moment je regarde le clip de Anti Pop Consortium sur le DVD des clips de Warp ...
Tonight ...Alright :love:


----------



## theozdevil (4 Janvier 2005)

Pour linstant j'écoute beaucoup Muse


----------



## Juste en passant (4 Janvier 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Pour linstant j'écoute beaucoup Muse


 Et ça t'a ?


----------



## theozdevil (4 Janvier 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Et ça t'a ?


 Avoir quoi


----------



## Amok (4 Janvier 2005)

Le quadruple DVD (10 heures !) du concert "Live Aid" Wembley / Philadelphie du 13 juillet 1985. 

Avec (entre autres et dans le désordre) : Sade, Sting, Phil Collins, Bryan Ferry, U2, Dire straits, Queen, Simple Minds, David Bowie, Pretenders, The Who, Elton John, Paul McCartney, The Cars, Eric Clapton, Ultravox, Elvis Costello, Mick Jagger, Tina Turner, Inxs, BB King... Un grand moment !  :love:


----------



## teo (4 Janvier 2005)

> Posté par Juste en passant
> Et ça t'a... ?


X Plutôt plu
O Déplu
O Quelle m****
O Je suis fan depuis que j'ai 2 ans

... à toi de voir 

Sinon...
_Lo-Fu(Nk) (Gus Gus RMX)_ de Oscar sur _Parisian Soul_

_I Feel Good_  de James Brown sur _The Gold Collection_

_Far away eyes_  des The Rolling Stones sur _Some Girls_

_FACT Australia_  avec Carl Cox, Essential Mix

_Madame Hollywood (Tiga's mister Hollywood version)_  de _Tiga DJ Kicks - Tiga_

_Lost in da machine (Couz 1 remix)_  de Doctor L sur _Champs-Elysées Café_


----------



## teo (4 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le quadruple DVD (10 heures !) du concert "Live Aid" Wembley / Philadelphie du 13 juillet 1985.
> 
> Avec (entre autres et dans le désordre) : Sade, Sting, Phil Collins, Bryan Ferry, U2, Dire straits, Queen, Simple Minds, David Bowie, Pretenders, The Who, Elton John, Paul McCartney, The Cars, Eric Clapton, Ultravox, Elvis Costello, Mick Jagger, Tina Turner, Inxs, BB King... Un grand moment !  :love:




Ouais, p** faut que je craque... il est pas si cher.. encouragez moi et dites-moi d'aller chez mon authorized dealer...


----------



## theozdevil (4 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> X Plutôt plu
> O Déplu
> O Quelle m****
> O Je suis fan depuis que j'ai 2 ans
> ...


 A vi bah jadore sa change de dabitude
 sa peu etre calme pi assez violent jaime bien


----------



## Juste en passant (4 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> X Plutôt plu
> O Déplu
> O Quelle m****
> O Je suis fan depuis que j'ai 2 ans


  Option supplémentaire :

  O Muse (bin oui, ça t'a...muse)


----------



## theozdevil (4 Janvier 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Option supplémentaire :
> 
> O Muse (bin oui, ça t'a...muse)


 ho oui Muse sa ma...muse


----------



## teo (5 Janvier 2005)

en ce moment...
_Just My Imagination (love to love you mix)_ de Terry Callier sur _Total Recal_

_Cups d'Underworld_ sur _Beaucoup Fish_

_It Isn't Love_ de Ronald Frankau sur _Saucy Songs_

_High Time_ de Maiysha sur la compil _Neo Soul United 2_

_I feel you_ de Depeche Mode sur _Songs of faith and devotion_   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

_Rebel Rebel_ de David Bowie sur _Diamond Dogs_


et à venir, je vois _South_ de Prince, sur _N.E.W.S_., un album qui gagne a être connu (pardon Pitchfork... mais t'es pas obligé de lui dire  )


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2005)

Donc tu écoutes la BO de TOTAL RECTAL...

Mouais...

C'est bien ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Janvier 2005)

Bouh, copieurs!


----------



## Klakmuf (5 Janvier 2005)

En général j'écoute l'herbe pousser.

En ce moment, c'est calme...


----------



## teo (5 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Donc tu écoutes la BO de TOTAL RECTAL...
> Mouais...
> C'est bien ?



Tiens un italo-varois. Tu écoutes quoi, toi ? Ca m'intéresse.

Et sinon sexuellement, ça usine pas mal, j'ai pas à me plaindre


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, p** faut que je craque... il est pas si cher.. encouragez moi et dites-moi d'aller chez mon authorized dealer...



Même si quelque trucs ont vieillis (les années 80, mon dieu : question look absolu et coupes de cheveux ca arrache !) les pointures sont fidèles a leur réputation. Le duo Mike Jagger / Tina Turner équivaut à placer sa tête dans un réacteur de 747, Queen (dont je ne suis pourtant pas inconditionnel) et U2 (là déjà plus, surtout que c'était leur grande époque) valent à eux seuls l'achat du DVD, Bowie est... Bowie (!), Dire Straits et Sting sont parfaits sur "Money for Nothing", Sade est plus belle que jamais  :love: ...

De plus, la navigation du DVD est exemplaire : par artiste, par localisation géographique (Wembley / Philadelphie) et le son d'origine a été retravaillé : choix entre Dolby 2 stéréo, Dolby 5.1 Surround ou DTS 5.1 Surround. Le seul petit bémol est le format 4:3, mais bon ca passe très bien en zoom.


Bref : vas-y


----------



## teo (5 Janvier 2005)

je sens que je vais donc passer chez mon dealer ce week-end...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2005)

Je ne suis pas italo/varois, mais corso / 06..

Et je n'écoute que du blues, du matin au soir et du soir au matin.


----------



## MacMadam (5 Janvier 2005)

Je ne fais pas de la musique sur mon Mac, même si je commence à regarder Garage Band d'un oeil curieux  Concernant mes goûts, j'ai un gros faible pour... Jamiroquai  J'apprécie toujours un bon Chemical Brothers, quelques NERD ou Neptunes (sans les babes de déco, merci), un ou deux Dimitri From Paris et plusieurs Röyksopp frappés. J'écoute volontiers The Cinematic Orchestra, De-Phazz, Jamie Collum, Erik Truffaz et Jazzanova en tapisserie. Je ne crache pas sur un vieux Depeche Mode, voire un ptit Spandau Ballet ou du Tears For Fears de temps à autre pour me rappeler que j'étais d'jeun'  Liste non exhaustive évidement.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2005)

Qu'on amène le goudron et les plumes..


----------



## teo (5 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas italo/varois, mais corso / 06..
> 
> Et je n'écoute que du blues, du matin au soir et du soir au matin.



Les italo-varois, ça me vient d'un passage sous les drapeaux à Hyères, on appelait comme ça les pires des autochtones de la côte tendance mafieuses de tout bord. Je ne sais pas si tu vois le genre mais c'était pas beau à entendre (et je parle pas d'accent).

Pour le blues, c'est pas ma choppe de bourbon mais j'en écoute aussi


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2005)

Qui me parle ??


----------



## teo (5 Janvier 2005)

mer***, c'en est un... Cannes, les palmiers...

C'est pire que ce que j'imaginais.
Enfin, revenons au sujet...

Juste pour toi Sonnyboy: Positive education de Slam sur la compil Soma Anthology 10/1

C'est du pur 128 bpm, ça commence par vdam vdam vdam pendant une minute et puis, les claquements de main 15 secondes... et puis un son qui vire à l'acide qui commence à monter... tu as chaud, les strobos t'éblouisse, tu n'as bu que 3 gin-tonic et c'est si bon... la fumée, les gens qui bougent, c'est Ibiza... quelques points au compteur et tu y seras... tu vas aimer tu vas voir  - Compte sur mes 7 points demain !


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> C'est nous mon chéri : *NOUS, TES AMIS !!*
> :love: :love: :love:


  J'ai vomi.


----------



## teo (5 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vomi.




Heureux ?


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> mer***, c'en est un... Cannes, les palmiers...
> 
> C'est pire que ce que j'imaginais.
> Enfin, revenons au sujet...
> ...


Drogué !


----------



## BBKING (5 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas italo/varois, mais corso / 06..
> 
> Et je n'écoute que du blues, du matin au soir et du soir au matin.


 
... sur le site y'en a qui disent que tu aimes aussi le HARD à fond à fond !!!!! 

c'est vrai ?


----------



## teo (5 Janvier 2005)

uUniquement au vin rouge, blanc et divers alcools de fruits suisses. J'ai arrêté le cana il y a pas mal de temps et n'ai jamais gouté aux pilules et autres psychotropes illégaux... question de maitrise de son corps et de sa tête 

Sinon là j'écoute
_I Found A Million Dollar Baby (In a Five and Ten Cent Store)_ des The Boswell Sisters sur _Collection (Vol. 1/1931-32)_
Ca me fait penser à la _Gadoue_ de Gainsbourg


ouh là, c'est de nouveau pour toi, sb, iTunes me balance un extrait de _Pacha Zenith Ibiza 97_... que du bon... Groove Nation avec _Portrait of a masterpiece_


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2005)

Oui c'est vrai j'écoute Poison et Bon Jovi, en secouant la tête.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai j'écoute Poison et Bon Jovi, en secouant la tête.



Imprimé et encadré.


----------



## teo (5 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai j'écoute Poison et Bon Jovi, en secouant la tête.




Que le meilleur. 
Ce garçon sait vivre


----------



## BBKING (5 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Que le meilleur.
> Ce garçon sait vivre


je suis sur qu'il a le "mauvais vin" ce mec

remarque : Le 06, NICE, Apéro, machine à cacahuetes, etc ... la déchéance quoi !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> pour le Club AudioScrobbler, un jeune américain sur iBook s'est joint au groupe... faut pas hésiter à nous rejoindre si ce n'est encore fait !
> 
> sux2bu3287 est son nom... sa page par là...
> ...



On vous attend


----------



## Juste en passant (5 Janvier 2005)




----------



## teo (5 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> On vous attend




je ne serai jamais aussi monomaniaque que toi ! 

ce qui est drôle c'est que je me demande ce qu'il a fait s'inscrire sur une liste francophone !

_Dream on_ de Chemical Brothers sur _Surrender_

_Aquarius_ sur _Hair the Musical_

_Anytime Anyplace Anywhere_ de Carter USM, The Unstoppable Sex Machine sur _30 Something_

_What time is love (1989 pure trance original)_ de The KLF sur _What time is love EP_

_Carla's Gospel_ de Steve Wilson sur _Soulful Song_

_Keep on Livin'_ de Le Tigre sur _Feminist sweepstakes_

_19_ de Paul Hardcastle sur _The Very Best of&#8230; 1983-2003_


et puis Beaux nénés, Pitchfork ! pas encore eu l'occasion de te le dire...


----------



## Juste en passant (5 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> et puis Beaux nénés, Pitchfork ! ....


 et pommes sautées


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je ne serai jamais aussi monomaniaque que toi !
> 
> ce qui est drôle c'est que je me demande ce qu'il a fait s'inscrire sur une liste francophone !
> 
> ...



Bonne année Teo

Désolé d'être monomaniaque mais Undertones c'est énorme : même la bande à Camille et Mélanie a compris le talent de ce groupe - après pour l'interprétation c'est autre chose   

Subux n'est pas mal non plus avec plus de 130 écoutes de la même chanson de Dandy Warhols

Tu étais bien tout seul avec Prince, Daho, DM et Ka... Oups


----------



## MacMadam (5 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on amène le goudron et les plumes..


 Si ce n'est que ça


----------



## teo (5 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Bonne année Teo
> 
> Désolé d'être monomaniaque mais Undertones c'est énorme : même la bande à Camille et Mélanie a compris le talent de ce groupe - après pour l'interprétation c'est autre chose
> 
> ...



j'étais peut-être bien, mais seul ! Comme je t'ai dit je préfère la compagnie ! 

pour ce qui est de Ka..., je vois où tu veux en venir, mais tu ne trouveras pas ses fichiers sur mon mac ! pas encore trouvé et pas très envie de chercher non plus !


_Spacelab_ de Kraftwerk sur _The Man Machine_

_Us emene lääre gygechaschte_ de Simon Gerber, un petit Suisse que j'aime et qui m'exaspère à la fois, sur son premier album, _Simon Gerber_.

_Le soleil et la lune_ de Charles Trenet sur _L'essentiel_

Buddha Bar, extrait sur le site en juillet 2003, je sais pas le titre mais j'aimerai bien trouver. Lent avec des ch½urs de femmes derrière

_A forest _ de Camille sur _Nouvelle vague_ (c'est iTunes qui choisit, je veux pas relancer le débat de fin d'année dernière )


----------



## piro (5 Janvier 2005)

en ce moment j ecoute aqme "polaroids et pornographie"


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

*ce soir, 23:25 FR 3* ​






 *JACQUES BREL*​

_pour celles et ceux qui l'apprécient comme moi_ ​


----------



## teo (6 Janvier 2005)

Le live 2003 à Dublin de Bowie, cadeau de Noël, extrait du DVD Reality Tour par mes petites mains. Bizarre, je remarque que comme sur le Depeche Mode, une fois fois rippé le son est bien plus bas que sur le DVD.
Ce gars est formidable. :love: :love: :love:


----------



## teo (6 Janvier 2005)

______________


----------



## KARL40 (6 Janvier 2005)

BLOC PARTY : Blanquet !

Leur album devrait sortir en février .... :love:


----------



## teo (6 Janvier 2005)

Ce matin je bloque sur Neulander et l'album _Smoke+Fire_ , au moins la 3e ou 4e fois en boucle.

Schauspieler est trop beau... La voix de Korinna Knoll me fait craquer et ces sons simples me font encore plus aimer l'allemand quand il est bien parlé (il en faut !  ).


----------



## FANREM (6 Janvier 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> BLOC PARTY : Blanquet !
> 
> Leur album devrait sortir en février .... :love:



Je les ai vus en concert récemment, c'est tres sympa. Ils sont très proches du public, et leurs clips passent régulièrement sur MTV 2   

Par rapport a ce qui est dit au dessus :

Pour Piro, Aqme c'est le dernier Cd que j'ai transféré sur mon iPod
Pour Roberto, Patti Smith (vue aussi recemment en concert), ca reste un grand moment, et ca vieillit parfaitement bien

Pour Bon Jovi et Poison, moi, je trouve que ca vaut pas un pet de lapin, et je risque pas de tomber le futal la dessus   

et pour Pitch, merci pour Undertones, tu devrais écouter les Buzzcocks, c'est de la même veine  :love:


----------



## FANREM (6 Janvier 2005)

Autrement, en ce moment,

un concert des Guns & Roses (au Japon) sur MTV 2


----------



## MrStone (6 Janvier 2005)

Blockhead, Music by Cavelight, très en adéquation avec le ciel tout gris.








Je les avais découverts sur le dvd compil rétrospective de Ninja Tunes, avec le titre Insomniac Olympics, et la très bonne première impression s'est confirmée à l'écoute de l'album complet  :love:


----------



## teo (6 Janvier 2005)

_Coccinelle_ de Dionysos, juste que j'aime particulièrement ce morceau et ce groupe et que c'est la première pochette (_Haïku_) sur laquelle j'ai bossé avec un pote.


----------



## oflorent (6 Janvier 2005)

La grande sophie est à découvrir !!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

je bloque sur l'intégrale de bobby lapointe... lol

sa katie ta kité, tic tac tic tac, t cocu k'attend tu...


----------



## teo (7 Janvier 2005)

Tranquille ce matin. Pas de boum boum pour l'instant.

_Kao Bang_ de Indochine sur _Unita_ 
J'ai usé les K7 originales...

_My heart belongs to Daddy_ de Marilyn Monroe sur _The Essential Recordings_
Qui a lu le livre Blonde Carol Joan Oates ? A lire si on veut approcher le mythe.

_Jam Of The Year_ de Prince sur _Emancipation_
Prince n'a pas fait que des albums passables dans les années 90. En fait. A les réécouter 

_Dear Prudence_ de The Beatles sur _The white album_
Le premier album que j'ai du écouter en boucle quand j'avais 8-10 chez mon père.

_Help the aged_ de Pulp sur _This is hardcore_

_Ouverture_ de François Francoeur sur cd promo la revue du son
Rippé chez le dad, je ne sais pas de quelle ½uvre c'est extrait

_Für Alina (version 2)_ de Arvo Pärt sur _Alina_
Pour ceux qui ont vu Gerry de Gus van Sant, j'ai mis du temps à trouver le disque dont la BO est extraite, c'est celui-là. Pas trouvé de BO originale, ici ou aux EU.

_Finale - Andantino moderato_ de Gioacchino Rossini sur _Stabat Mater_


Bonne journée


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Tranquille ce matin. Pas de boum boum pour l'instant.
> 
> _Kao Bang_ de Indochine sur _Unita_
> J'ai usé les K7 originales...
> ...


Qu'on amène le goudron et les plumes...


----------



## teo (7 Janvier 2005)

Il fume déjà dans la pièce à côté... je me réjouis déjà d'y plonger 
Pour les plumes, celles de ma couette devraient suffire pour cette fois.
A ta santé ! (au fait on en est où avec Ibiza ? tu sens déjà l'odeur du poppers ?)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Janvier 2005)

Le hip-hop, ça a quand même du bon


----------



## Trillot (7 Janvier 2005)

"Firework", mon album autoproduit est en vente par l'intermédiairede CD Baby:
Cliquez ici

      Vous pouvez visiter mon site et y télécharger de larges extraits de mes compositions: 
Cliquez ici

 Vous pouvez acheter mes morceaux sur iTunes. Cherchez "trillot", mais attention, le fichier du premier titre n'est pas le bon.

      Bientôt, un nouvel album. Inscrivez vous sur ma mailing list sur mon site.

Bonne écoute


----------



## squarepusher (7 Janvier 2005)

LFO - Mentok1 :love:


----------



## teo (7 Janvier 2005)

_Fields of joy (Reprise)_ de Lenny Kravitz sur _Mama said_

_Christopher Tracy's Parade_ de Prince sur _Parade_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Janvier 2005)

Avec une reprise gigantesque de Common People de Pulp


----------



## teo (7 Janvier 2005)

_Neulander_ encore


----------



## Leehalt (7 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Le hip-hop, ça a quand même du bon


Enfin ça AVAIT du bon, parce que maintenant hein...Mais il reste encore des trucs. Si t'as aimé Jazzmatazz, tu aimeras Madlib et MF Doom. Sinon le dernier album des Roots est très bon (dispo sur l'ITMS), tous leurs albums sont bons et c'est rafraichissant d'avoir des sons comme ça par rapport au pseudo-hip hop de Skyrock et consorts.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Janvier 2005)

Une préférence pour "I got the blues".... quelle voix, quelle groove... :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Neulander_ encore



Monomaniaque


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des musiques, des groupes, des z'accords qu'on aime.
> Et puis des morceaux, des chansons qu'on se prend en pleine poire, on reste scotchés.
> _Des résonnances immédiates, il se passe un truc._
> C'est lié au parcours qu'on a fait, aux souvenirs, à l'état dans lequel on se trouve.
> ...


Ouais, ouais on voit...

Allez prend ton lexomil pendant que je fait chauffer le goudron...

Amène moi le sac de plumes, qu'on gagne du temps...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Janvier 2005)

Le double live at FIP de Poppa Chubby en boucle depuis ce matin...    :love:


----------



## Piewhy (7 Janvier 2005)

Playgroup - DJ Kicks






 Excellent


----------



## Leehalt (7 Janvier 2005)

Ah aussi, les 2 albums de Patrice, excellents!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Janvier 2005)

Un classique


----------



## teo (7 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Une préférence pour "I got the blues".... quelle voix, quelle groove... :love:




Découvert il y a pas si longtemps, j'ai presque honte d'avouer autant d'ignorance, particulièrement pour lui. A voir au cas où sur iTunesMusic Store.

Pour le goudron et les plumes, plus j'y pense, plus je me dis que c'est très tendance, ces jours 

Faudrait faire une compile _*SonnyBoy - The ultimate sound of Pacha 2005*_


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour le goudron et les plumes, plus j'y pense, plus je me dis que c'est très tendance, ces jours
> 
> Faudrait faire une compile _*SonnyBoy - The ultimate sound of Pacha 2005*_



Il nous les brise menues le Sonny     qu'il aille se rendormir sous son figuier pendant qu'on écoute tous "Je te survivrai" de Jean-Pierre François.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

en ce moment:






et


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

"réellement" bon


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Janvier 2005)

Madeleine Peyroux, j'aime tes g'noux


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2005)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Il nous les brise menues le Sonny     qu'il aille se rendormir sous son figuier pendant qu'on écoute tous "Je te survivrai" de Jean-Pierre François.



Dites donc vous ??

ça va de dire des choses pareilles non ??

un peu de respect merde !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Le double live at FIP de Poppa Chubby en boucle depuis ce matin...    :love:



VOilà !!!

Y en a qui y arrivent !!!

Alors pourquoi pas vous ??


----------



## teo (9 Janvier 2005)

Laisse-nous donc apprécier notre goudron et nos plumes. Tu nous en tellement préparé qu'on a envie d'en profiter un peu.

En ce moment, je me goudronne les oreilles avec Ugress et Neulander. Les plumes, ce sera la gâterie pour un peu plus "tar", je me réserve une série Depeche Mode remixes.

Et côté cdb, ça usine ? tu prépares ton envol pour des folies ibizesque ? Tu peux compter sur mes 7 pts hebdo, histoire de t'imaginer en short satin sur le podium  

Imagine-toi avec elle, tout extasié ...


----------



## yvos (9 Janvier 2005)

Laura Veirs, Carbon Glacier...tranquille


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (9 Janvier 2005)

Oula, ca fait des plombes que je n'étais pas passer sur ce thread ... bon, je sors mon Amazon, et hop, je vous livre la liste des trucs que j'écoute le plus ces temps-ci !

*Nine Inch Nails* : The Downward Spiral





Il lui manque vraiment une case au Trent Reznor ... Closer est démentielle !

*Deep Purple* : Concerto For Group And Orchestra





*The Who* : Who's Next





*Pink Floyd* : Wish You Were Here





*The Damned* : Damned Damned Damned





Terriiibbbllleee 

*3 Doors Down* : The Better Life





Bon ça ira pour ce soir  Bonne écoute !


----------



## teo (10 Janvier 2005)

_God put a smile upon your face_ de Coldplay sur _A rush of blood to the head_ :love:

_Navigating by starlight_ de Geoffrey Keezer sur _Falling up_

_Here is no why_ de Smashing Pumpkins sur _Mellon Collie and the infinite sadness - (Dawn to dusk)_ :love:

_Start me up_ de The Rolling Stones sur _Still life - live_ Pour me rappeler que je ne serai jamais sous Windows 

_The most beautiful girl in the world_ de Prince sur _The beautiful experience remixes_

_Hands up_ de Black Eyed Peas sur _Elephunk_

_Tomber la chemise_ de Zebda sur _Essence ordinaire_ (parfaite pour notre Roberto en marcel  )


----------



## iTof (10 Janvier 2005)

là, je n'écoute rien, mais je me demande ce qu'il y aura sur mes stats sur audioscrobbler !!!    :rateau: je ne suis responsable de rien dans la journée !


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2005)

Bon, vous me faites chauffer le goudron, je repasse tout à l'heure avec les plumes...


----------



## teo (10 Janvier 2005)

c'est comme moi, j'ai vu apparaitre en bas de mon mix de soirée le morceau _Jayce et les conquérants de la lumière_. C'est pas moi qui suis responsable. C'est iTunes !  

Tu verras comme ça si tes gosses sont des monomaniaques de Lorrie (ça s'écrit comme ça ?) ou des Bérus comme j'en connais certains 

Dans ta playlist, je me demande ce que ça doit donner, Top artists: Buffy the Vampire Slayer  - C'est la BO ?


----------



## teo (10 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vous me faites chauffer le goudron, je repasse tout à l'heure avec les plumes...



On t'en garde un peu ?

Ah ça devrait lui plaire, j'écoute un groupe d'électro bizarre, qui s'appelle P.O.R.N. et le morceau c'est _please (master)_

Après j'ai De Phazz avec _Good boy_ sur l'album _Detunized Gravity_.


----------



## iTof (10 Janvier 2005)

oui, avec pleins de trucs sympas et des petits (et moins petits) groupes. Mais là, ce n'est pas encore très représentatif, ce WE, la musique était en "toile de fond". Y'aura à terme certainement plus de blues


----------



## teo (10 Janvier 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> oui, avec pleins de trucs sympas et des petits (et moins petits) groupes. Mais là, ce n'est pas encore très représentatif, ce WE, la musique était en "toile de fond". Y'aura à terme certainement plus de blues




tu vas plaire à certains ! 

Ce que j'ai pu en voir en tout cas m'a l'air fort sympathique...


Sinon là j'écoute
_Sarah was ninety years old_ de Arvo Pärt sur son _Miserere_


----------



## yvos (10 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vous me faites chauffer le goudron, je repasse tout à l'heure avec les plumes...


 
 



sinon, 

_bipolar _de Blonde Redhead


----------



## iTof (10 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> tu vas plaire à certains !


pourquoi, y'en a qui ont le blues ici ? :mouais:   Et pourquoi pas certainEs   



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Sinon là j'écoute
> _Sarah was ninety years old_ de Arvo Pärt sur son _Miserere_


je connaissais une Sarah, mais plus jeune


----------



## teo (10 Janvier 2005)

je crois surtout que SonnyBoy va t'adopter si tu écoutes pas mal de blues 
Pour toi il y aura pas de goudron fumant et de plumes qui se perdent si tu l'as dans la poche [je me méfierai quand même d'avoir un gars comme ça dans la poche, ça pourrait dépasser  ]

Pour la Sarah de 90 ans, j'ai pas eu la chance (?) de la rencontrer


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> tu vas plaire à certains !
> 
> Ce que j'ai pu en voir en tout cas m'a l'air fort sympathique...
> 
> ...



Tu dis cela car ce qu'il écoute est très consensuel    Il y a des bizarreries quand même pour ne pas dire des fautes de goûts   C'est assez peu transgressif en plus il n'assume pas ces choix


----------



## teo (10 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis cela car ce qu'il écoute est très consensuel    Il y a des bizarreries quand même pour ne pas dire des fautes de goûts   C'est assez peu transgressif en plus il n'assume pas ces choix


Oh toi hein... tout le monde peut pas écouter... comment déjà... The Undertones ou Rammstein! 

[Mode balourd on]_Et puis embête pas mon poteau, d'abord toi ! Sinon... _[Mode balourd off]
 

Sinon, là j'écoute _Balham_ de Natacha Atlas sur l'album _Gedida_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Oh toi hein... tout le monde peut pas écouter... comment déjà... The Undertones ou Rammstein!
> 
> [Mode balourd on]_Et puis embête pas mon poteau, d'abord toi ! Sinon... _[Mode balourd off]
> 
> ...



Undertones ce n'est pas transgressif : meilleur single de tous les temps pour l'institution John Peel et reprise par la nouvelle vague qui s'échoue sur le rivage  

Rammstein devient limite consensuel : la preuve tu connais    

Pour le transgressif j'ai deux ou trois trucs en stock mais je ne veux pas vous effrayer


----------



## boodou (10 Janvier 2005)

Max Richter...


----------



## MrStone (10 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> //snip//
> Rammstein devient limite consensuel : la preuve tu connais
> //snip//



C'est vrai que ça a tendance à être bien galvaudé maintenant... tous c'est p'tits jeunes qui écoutent ça au même titre que Korn...


----------



## teo (10 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Undertones ce n'est pas transgressif : meilleur single de tous les temps pour l'institution John Peel et reprise par la nouvelle vague qui s'échoue sur le rivage
> 
> Rammstein devient limite consensuel : la preuve tu connais
> 
> Pour le transgressif j'ai deux ou trois trucs en stock mais je ne veux pas vous effrayer



Il arrive toujours à répondre, quoi qu'on lui dise ce garçon ! 
Enfin, j'ai pas voulu parler de L... sinon tu aurais parlé de K...
iTof se défendra bien assez bien lui-même    attend qu'il revienne du boulot 

Sinon là je passe du mainstream Sonique/_Sky_ au mainstream _Funk-O-Tron_ de Robbie _Vroom vroom_ Rivera...
iTunes des fois, ça me grille juste au moment où je passe par là...
Ah si, entre les 2, y'avait 1:19 de Dat Politics / _Lovenoodlle_, ça pas -trop- mainstream en fait


----------



## Immelman (10 Janvier 2005)

Prozac + _Acida_ Ca me rapelle mon nouvel an


----------



## iTof (10 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Il arrive toujours à répondre, quoi qu'on lui dise ce garçon !
> Enfin, j'ai pas voulu parler de L... sinon tu aurais parlé de K...
> iTof se défendra bien assez bien lui-même    attend qu'il revienne du boulot
> 
> ...



non mais des fois ! Faut pas se déranger ! Les absents ont toujours tort, mais quand même 
Merci mon teo  , c'est vrai quoi, ce n'est pas parce que j'ai 4 utilisateurs de iTunes à la maison que je vais changer mes réglages sur audioscrobbler, non mais ! Comme ça, je fais une super promo pour MacGé. Tout le monde trouvera notre "clan" ouvert et accessible   
C'était limite trop pointu jusqu'à ce que j'arrive  . Fallait bien lancer la machine... Là, je suis plutôt Allman Brothers Band, Blind Willie MC Tell & Blind Willie & Partner, Brownie MC Ghee, Chris Whitley, Jimmie Vaughan et Stevie Ray, Dieu Muddy Waters et ... ça te va Pitchfork où je suis encore trop dans le Top de Toesca ? 

> à plus, là je vais écouter les casseroles pour le repas...


----------



## mado (11 Janvier 2005)

_No doubt _​ 


​ _You're gonna be thinkin' 
          I'll run out 
          That's where you're so mistaken 
          You take me to a high 
          Of just no other kind 
          I don't want anything (but you) 
          I don't need anything (but you) 
_........​


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Il arrive toujours à répondre, quoi qu'on lui dise ce garçon !
> Enfin, j'ai pas voulu parler de L... sinon tu aurais parlé de K...
> iTof se défendra bien assez bien lui-même    attend qu'il revienne du boulot
> 
> ...



Je peux même encenser Nouvelle Vague    (j'ai passé du temps à écouter la mer cette année : du coup je connais les lames de fond)    

Oui j'écoute La's (L...) mais toi K... c'est quoi ?    

Sinon en ce moment c'est beaucoup de






et les mp3 disponibles sur leur site






Avec Itof, vous avez au moins DM en commun : ne trouvez vous pas que certains des remixes du récent triple ne sont pas indispensables ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Janvier 2005)

pour écouter 






c'est par ici


----------



## teo (11 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je peux même encenser Nouvelle Vague    (j'ai passé du temps à écouter la mer cette année : du coup je connais les lames de fond)
> 
> Oui j'écoute La's (L...) mais toi K... c'est quoi ?
> 
> ...



Pour te répondre, K est son prénom et c'est une blonde, je suis sûr que ça te dit plus quelque chose ! Je ne dévoilerai encore rien aujourd'hui sur les erreurs de jeunesse  Merci de garder le suspense !
Pour les remixes de DM, tous sont loins d'être excellents, mais c'est un peu normal sur un triple, non ? Sur plus de 9000 morceaux, s'ils ne sont pas notés avec iTunes, j'ai peu de chances qu'ils me gênent trop souvent !

Pour ce qui est de la Nouvelle Vague, j'en écoute une vieille, rippée dans iTunes: une vieille cassette avec le bruit de la mer. Parfait pour s'endormir ou faire des siestes crapuleuses en se croyant en vacances. Bon, là je suis tout seul et il est 9h du matin, mais ça délasse et ça a l'avantage de ne pas être sujet au hype 

Il faudrait que j'aille acheter ce Shatner, mais ça fait partie des choses que mon banquier m'a très fortement déconseillé ces prochaines semaines. Pas de disquaires en janvier, ni de 3e CD collector du LotR.

iTof, ne trouves-tu pas qu'en ce moment notre Pitchfork est un peu _taquin_ ?


----------



## iTof (11 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je peux même encenser Nouvelle Vague   (j'ai passé du temps à écouter la mer cette année : du coup je connais les lames de fond)
> 
> Avec Itof, vous avez au moins DM en commun : ne trouvez vous pas que certains des remixes du récent triple ne sont pas indispensables ?


 
> tu fais références à quel "récent" disque ? Les remixes actuels 81-04 ? J'ai beau les suivre depuis déjà 20 ans eek: ) je trouve que ces sorties ne sont pas indispensables, sauf pour les collectionneurs (qui sont nombreux ) mais surtout, les "djeunz" qui les découvrent   Je me souviens encore des années 80, où chacun devait prendre position pour tel ou tel artiste. Et fallait défendre ses écoutes à l'époque  
> de toutes, façons, en remix, la crème c'est là-dedans  et là   :love:

> à propos, Dave et Martin ont proposé une play list sur iTunes :
Dave and Martin contributed selections to an iTunes Celebrity Playlist. The tracks are:

*Dave's picks:*
1. David Bowie "Moonage Daydream"
2. Iggy & The Stooges "Gimme Danger"
3. Nick Cave And The Bad Seeds "Hiding All Away"
4. Neil Young "A Man Needs A Maid"
5. PJ Harvey "The Desperate Kingdom Of Love"
6. The Beach Boys "God Only Knows" (Stereo Version)

*Martin's picks:*
7. Ray Charles "That Lucky Old Sun Just Rolls Around Heaven"
8. Louis Armstrong "Sometimes I Feel Like A Motherless Child"
9. Kris Kristofferson "Sunday Morning Coming Down"
10. Ray Price "Night Life"


----------



## teo (11 Janvier 2005)

pour les Remixes 81-04, j'ai été content pour un certain nombre de les avoir autrement que par des canaux illégaux, en bonne qualité. Pour les boxsets que tu pointes, je suis pas assez fan et pas assez fortuné mais ils ont l'air d'être de la bombe !


sinon, j'écoute ça...
_Feeling good (Original Version)_ de Paul van Dyk + Jimpy sur _The Politics of Dancing_

_Kiss_ de Prince sur _Parade_

_Parisian Soul (Ian Polley RMX)_ de Oscar	sur _Parisian Soul - remixes_

_Je dance avec l'amour_ de Charles Aznavour sur _Aznavour 2000_

_B - Chill_ de Alex Gunia & Peace sur _9866_

_Brimful of Asha (Norman Cook Full Length Remix)_ de Cornershop sur _Brimful of Asha EP_

_Forças d'alma_ de Caravela sur _Nu Brazil_

_From love to war_ de Jesus Jones sur _Perverse_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Janvier 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens encore des années 80, où chacun devait prendre position pour tel ou tel artiste. Et fallait défendre ses écoutes à l'époque



Les deux premiers CD que nous avons acheté avec mon frère (hier il y avait O'Bother des Frères Cohen  La parodie de ZZ Top est excellente) furent Music for the Masses et un album de Madonna. 

Concernant DM, il y a eu par la suite l'album de singles de 1981-1985. Et puis plus rien jusqu'à ... Ultra

Sans trop de raison sauf peut être une orientation musicale plus hétérodoxe D) et un certain refus de la majorité.

Ce refus s'exprime bien par le groupe K.F.M.D.M. (on entend ce groupe dans Bad Boys lorsqu'il vont dans la boîte de nuit) qui est l'acronyme de Keine Mehrheiteid Fûr Die Mitleid soit Pas de Pitié pour la Majorité.

Une autre possibilité (que les fans préfèrent) est Kill Mother Fucking Depeche Mode ce qui convient plutôt bien étant donné les sentiments plutôt négatifs de DM envers KMFDM.


----------



## teo (11 Janvier 2005)

On est toujours dans la majorité ou dans la minorité de quelqu'un d'autre. Etre dans la majorité n'est pas forcément négatif, ni forcément gage d'intelligence/Etre dans la minorité n'est pas forcément négatif, ni forcément gage d'intelligence.

Je préfère parler des majorités et des minorités, à tout les niveaux. Toujours vouloir être dans la minorité/la majorité est pour moi synonyme de rigidité mentale.

C'est agréable de se sentir hors norme mais ça pousse aussi des fois à faire/dire des bêtises.

Les 2 premières fois où je me suis vraiment senti hors norme musicalement, _dans une extrême minorité_ dans des soirées:
- en passant _Free_ de Prince (sur _1999_) dans une boum d'ados dans le village de mon père en juillet 1986. Les noms d'oiseaux ont volés très très bas
- en passant _We call it acieed_ de D-Mob à une soirée d'anniversaire en mai 1989. L'"électro" n'avait pas le vent en poupe, on m'a regardé comme si j'étais un fou furieux... une des rares fois de ma vie où je n'ai plus de souvenirs de ma fin de nuit  :rose: 

Ce qui me faisait rigoler, c'est qu'on m'a dit à chaque fois que Prince et la techno/la house ça durerait pas longtemps 

Sinon, là c'est l'exceptionnel _Beat Dis_ de Bomb The bass suivi de _I've seen that face before/Libertango_ de de Grace Jones sur _Private Life, The Compass Point Session_


----------



## krystof (11 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Les deux premiers CD que nous avons acheté avec mon frère (hier il y avait O'Bother des Frères Cohen  La parodie de ZZ Top est excellente) .



Parodie de ZZ Top ???? Je n'avais pas vu du tout les choses comme ça.

Si à chaque fois que tu vois un barbu dans un film tu penses à Billy Gibbons, c'est inquiétant.

Une parodie non dissimulée, tu peux en voir une dans "Mission Cléopatre". Pour les frères Coen, j'ai de sérieux doutes.


----------



## squarepusher (11 Janvier 2005)

Cylob - Cut The Midrange Drop The Bass :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> On est toujours dans la majorité ou dans la minorité de quelqu'un d'autre. Etre dans la majorité n'est pas forcément négatif, ni forcément gage d'intelligence/Etre dans la minorité n'est pas forcément négatif, ni forcément gage d'intelligence.
> 
> Je préfère parler des majorités et des minorités, à tout les niveaux. Toujours vouloir être dans la minorité/la majorité est pour moi synonyme de rigidité mentale.
> 
> ...



C'est grave j'écoute Prince ?   Foutu Itunes, foutue Christine     A part une reprise d'une chanson de Prince par le groupe Pankow et de la reprise de The Cross par Laibach que je crois tu connais, j'avoue ne pas beaucoup connaître Prince. A faible dose cela passe mais je suis loin d'être un inconditionnel. 

Je me posais une petite question dont tu as peut-être la réponse : lorsque les Inconnus chantaient "Isabelle a les yeux bleus" était-ce un hommage caché à K..... ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Janvier 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Parodie de ZZ Top ???? Je n'avais pas vu du tout les choses comme ça.
> 
> Si à chaque fois que tu vois un barbu dans un film tu penses à Billy Gibbons, c'est inquiétant.
> 
> Une parodie non dissimulée, tu peux en voir une dans "Mission Cléopatre". Pour les frères Coen, j'ai de sérieux doutes.



En l'occurrence seulement les barbus qui chantent  

Bon parodie est un peu excessif mais visiblement je ne suis pas le seul (pas mal de critiques de ce film soulignent un rapprochement entre les deux groupes) a voir une proximité entre ZZ Top et les Soggy Bottom Boys


----------



## teo (11 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est grave j'écoute Prince ?   Foutu Itunes, foutue Christine     A part une reprise d'une chanson de Prince par le groupe Pankow et de la reprise de The Cross par Laibach que je crois tu connais, j'avoue ne pas beaucoup connaître Prince. A faible dose cela passe mais je suis loin d'être un inconditionnel.



On en meurt pas 
Moi je suis tombé dedans un beau jour de l'hiver ou printemps 1984, il sortait _Purple Rain_ et il y avait eu un spécial Prince aux _Enfants du Rock_.
J'avais halluciné sur _Let's go crazy_. Et sur le côté obsédé sexuel, sensualité dégoulinante et quelque part sacrément rebelle qui m'a aussi fasciné.
Côté paroles, il faut lire les paroles de _Head_ ou _Darling Nikki_ pour comprendre qu'il est plus cru et plus fin que la très grande majorité des rappeurs, chanteurs de "R&B" ou "ragga" nouvelle sauce qui se la pètent en mettant f*** toutes les 2 lignes.

A méditer, les paroles de _Dear Mr Man_ sur _Musicology_, combien d'années après la mort de M L King ? On la dit écrite pour G W Bush, mais je pense qu'elle peut _aussi_ s'adresser à n'importe quel homme blanc aux EU (et ailleurs ?).



> Prince - Dear Mr. Man
> 
> What's wrong with the world 2day?
> Things just got 2 get better
> ...





			
				Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je me posais une petite question dont tu as peut-être la réponse : lorsque les Inconnus chantaient "Isabelle a les yeux bleus" était-ce un hommage caché à K..... ?



Pas que je sache


----------



## iTof (11 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Les deux premiers CD que nous avons acheté avec mon frère (hier il y avait O'Bother des Frères Cohen  La parodie de ZZ Top est excellente) furent Music for the Masses et un album de Madonna.


> O'Brother + TGV 3 + iChat + ... tout ça pour le mêm homme ? T'es vraiment le meilleur 


> Concernant DM, il y a eu par la suite l'album de singles de 1981-1985.


(et "The Catching up" à ne pas oublier...)


> Et puis plus rien jusqu'à ... Ultra


> et SOFAD ??? 


> Sans trop de raison sauf peut être une orientation musicale plus hétérodoxe D) et un certain refus de la majorité.


> qui se poursuit encore aujourd'hui ???  


> Une autre possibilité (que les fans préfèrent) est Kill Mother Fucking Depeche Mode ce qui convient plutôt bien étant donné les sentiments plutôt négatifs de DM envers KMFDM.


> ou inversement


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Janvier 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> > O'Brother + TGV 3 + iChat + ... tout ça pour le mêm homme ? T'es vraiment le meilleur



en plus je me battais avec un gars qui ne comprenait pas ce qu'était une (ou un ?) en-tête   



			
				iTof a dit:
			
		

> (et "The Catching up" à ne pas oublier...)



certes



			
				iTof a dit:
			
		

> > et SOFAD ???



Ni SOFAD ni Violator : je n'aime pas ces deux albums même maintenant   



			
				iTof a dit:
			
		

> > qui se poursuit encore aujourd'hui ???



ton docteur il en penserait quoi ?   



			
				iTof a dit:
			
		

> > ou inversement



non réciproquement


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (11 Janvier 2005)

coucou   

En 2005 j'ai enfin décidé d'être dans la majorité !!!
Hélas, je vais être encore plus con que d'habitude...
mais c'est beaucoup plus reposant et surtout moins dangereux :rateau: 

ps: Beaux NéNés à Tous !!!


----------



## MrStone (11 Janvier 2005)

[mode jenefaisquepasser ON]
...désolé d'interrompre votre conversation à bâtons rompus 

Rodolphe Burger, The passenger, sur l'album Cheval-mouvement. Ça change d'Iggy mais qu'est-ce que c'est bon :love:
[mode jenefaisquepasser OFF]


----------



## iTof (12 Janvier 2005)

là, je n'écoute rien, mais ma je me marre en voyant ce que ma femme a écouté ce matin pour ce donner la patate au réveil   
> M.r.e ! y'a une chaîne pour écouter ces trucs ! Ca perturbe le Mac et... mes stats de passer des trucs comme ça !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Janvier 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> > M.r.e ! y'a une chaîne pour écouter ces trucs ! Ca perturbe le Mac et... mes stats de passer des trucs comme ça !



Aucun doute (  ) que cela casse les stats


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

Wake up ; rude boys!!!!!!! .... Je viens de passer à JUDGE DREAD.... 'Tain! Ca file le pêchon!


----------



## teo (12 Janvier 2005)

_Babylon rewound _de Thievery Corporation, le remix dub de l'album _The richest man in Babylon_. Pas mal du tout. Avec la vidéo de _The richest man in Babylon_.

C'est un Enhanced CD qui passe très bien à la moulinette.


[Edit: j'avoue ma plus totale ignorance sur M.r.e.]


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (12 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Babylon rewound _de Thievery Corporation, le remix dub de l'album _The richest man in Babylon_. Pas mal du tout. Avec la vidéo de _The richest man in Babylon_.
> 
> C'est un Enhanced CD qui passe très bien à la moulinette.
> 
> ...


J'avoue aussi...
Bonané Teo !
Thievery Corporation ? j'aime beaucoup celui là !
( c'est le seul que je connais   )
Qu'est il arrivé à ton avatar ? le nouveau est bien aussi   la Niouève c'était l'bon temps   
( enfin l'After Punk ou le Post Machin Chose ) mon grand pére disait ça en parlant de charles Trenet...
La nostalgie c'est pas bon pour le moral....


----------



## teo (12 Janvier 2005)

vi je l'ai aussi çuis-là...

Pour mon avatar, j'ai eu envie de changer, pour 1h, 1 jour, 6 mois ? Ca m'a pris, j'ai mon badge, l'ai mis devant la fenêtre, pic avec mon T610 tout pourri, Photoshop et voilà, pas plus de 15 mn... je l'aime bien. On verra ce que ça dure...

Sinon un petit Prince sur _One nite alone&#8230; The aftershow - It ain't over!_, le 3e CD du coffret Live, avec la chanson _Joy in repetition_


----------



## teo (12 Janvier 2005)

Et hop, par hasard* _Public Image_ de PIL sur _Plastic Box_

* si si si c'est les hasards de iTunes


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (12 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Et hop, par hasard* _Public Image_ de PIL sur _Plastic Box_
> 
> * si si si c'est les hasards de iTunes



Oui, comme le Yi King   ça tombe toujours PIL


----------



## DandyWarhol (12 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Et hop, par hasard* _Public Image_ de PIL sur _Plastic Box_


----------



## squarepusher (12 Janvier 2005)

j'écoute The Soft Pink Truth-Do You Party? :love: 
 une moitié du duo matmos ,duo qui a beaucoup produit pour Bjork.
 Decidement elle bouffe a tous les rateliers celle-la


----------



## LiliTh (12 Janvier 2005)

Depuis un chti moment voir un an j'ecoute beaucoup de "rock français" dans le genre :
_ noir des'
_ la rue ketanou
_ les tetes raides
_ et j'en passe...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> vi je l'ai aussi çuis-là...
> 
> Pour mon avatar, j'ai eu envie de changer, pour 1h, 1 jour, 6 mois ? Ca m'a pris, j'ai mon badge, l'ai mis devant la fenêtre, pic avec mon T610 tout pourri, Photoshop et voilà, pas plus de 15 mn... je l'aime bien. On verra ce que ça dure...
> 
> Sinon un petit Prince sur _One nite alone? The aftershow - It ain't over!_, le 3e CD du coffret Live, avec la chanson _Joy in repetition_



"Breathe" extrait du dernier Erasure
"Is Bigger Better ?" de Chicks on Speed


----------



## DandyWarhol (12 Janvier 2005)

Moi j'écoute pas trop ça, mais c'est un groupe de ma région qui monte, et qu'on m'a un peu fait découvrir récemment, alors pour qui ça intéresse.. 








(ça pourrait peut etre te plaire LiliTh)


----------



## teo (12 Janvier 2005)

_House arrest (the beat is law)_ de Krush sur _The history of the house sound of Chicago_.
C'est un triple vinyl acheté en 1988, copié sur une K7, rippée sur mon Mac , il fait partie d'un coffret de 15 CD... Ces disques sont une mine de tubes house calibrés (allez hop, faites chauffer le goudron  
)
Je cherche les CD originaux, mais ça a l'air coton de les trouver.
J'ai retrouvé quelques rares sur le Trax 20th Anniversary mais il me manque encore un sacré paquet de morceaux.

Allez, un petit effort... _Oochy koochy_, _I'll house you_, _Where's your child_, _Beat dis_, _Baby wants to ride_, ça vous dit vraiment rien ?

Dans la série j'ai les 3 derniers


_The history of the house sound of Chicago
Box 1 (Vol. 1-8):
CD01 - The Tracks That Built The House
CD02 - The Tracks That Built The House
CD03 - D.J. International - The Early Years
CD04 - The D.J. Underground Tracks
CD05 - D.J. International Classics
CD06 - Trax Classix
CD07 - The Chicago Independents
CD08 - The Anglo-American House

Box 2 (Vol. 9-15 + booklet)
CD09 - The Anglo-American House
CD10 - The Lost Tracks
CD11 - The House Remixes
CD12 - International House - The Future
*CD13 - Pop Goes The House
CD14 - The Acieed Trax
CD15 - The Future - Deep House And More
*_


----------



## KARL40 (12 Janvier 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> Depuis un chti moment voir un an j'ecoute beaucoup de "rock français" dans le genre :
> _ noir des'
> _ la rue ketanou
> _ les tetes raides
> _ et j'en passe...


 
Je les connais tous sauf "et j'en passe" ! C'est quel style ? 
 

OK ...

Ca doit être du style "je sors" !!


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (12 Janvier 2005)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> j'écoute The Soft Pink Truth-Do You Party? :love:
> une moitié du duo matmos ,duo qui a beaucoup produit pour Bjork.
> Decidement elle bouffe a tous les rateliers celle-la


Matmos  :rateau: 

D'une précision chirurgicale


----------



## KARL40 (12 Janvier 2005)

Vous me faites peur .... Cela manque de guitares par ici  

Mais pour le retour, on va se mettre quelque chose de ... sérieux  






D'ailleurs, un film sur la vie de Curtis en est bonne voie.
Et ne pas oublier l'excellent "24 H party people" à voir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, un film sur la vie de Curtis en est bonne voie.



      Rhôôôô pinaise!!!!!! Le bonheur est donc pour 2005... Tu donnes des infos là dessus quand tu veux


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (12 Janvier 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Vous me faites peur .... Cela manque de guitares par ici



Tiens !  prends ça !  :rateau:


----------



## squarepusher (12 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Matmos  :rateau:
> 
> D'une précision chirurgicale


 c'est le genre je délire sur la douce mélodie du bistouri :rateau:


----------



## Caster (12 Janvier 2005)

QUEEN

Good Old-Fashioned lover boy​


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (13 Janvier 2005)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> c'est le genre je délire sur la douce mélodie du bistouri :rateau:



Si tu fais abstraction de la provenance des sons, c'est un trés grand disque, trés esthétique...   :love:


----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> (...) Mais pour le retour, on va se mettre quelque chose de ... sérieux



C'est marrant comme dès qu'on quitte le rock, on ne fait plus... sérieux 

Allez pour mixer sérieux et pas sérieux...

_Brazil 2030 (Swag's Yoghurt Coated Club)_ de Oscar sur_ Parisian Soul_

_You're a better man than I_ de Sham 69 sur _Cockney Cowboys
_


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (13 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _You're a better man than I_ de Sham 69 sur _Cockney Cowboys_



je n'avais plus de nouvelles de Sham 69 depuis bien longtemps  :style: 

Ils se reforment aussi  ?  :affraid: 

 :love:


----------



## MrStone (13 Janvier 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Vous me faites peur .... Cela manque de guitares par ici
> 
> Mais pour le retour, on va se mettre quelque chose de ... sérieux
> 
> ...



Qu'entends-tu par 'en bonne voie' ? en route pour la potence, ou bien... ? :rateau:
Tu as plus d'infos ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Janvier 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Qu'entends-tu par 'en bonne voie' ? en route pour la potence, ou bien... ? :rateau:
> Tu as plus d'infos ?



C'est vrai que niveau suspens c'est un peu raté. J'avais lu le bouquin de sa femme et un de Sébastien Raizer au Camion Blanc et j'avais été frappé que son entourage (notamment les membres du groupe) ait été surpris de son suicide. Quand on écoute certaines de ses (toutes ?) chansons, cela ne respire pas vraiment le bonheur. Rien que le nom du groupe ne respire pas la joie


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (13 Janvier 2005)

Sham 69 !!! ils jouent encore   
Sham 69 are playing the Wasted At Xmas show on Sunday December 12th 2004...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant comme dès qu'on quitte le rock, on ne fait plus... sérieux
> 
> Allez pour mixer sérieux et pas sérieux...
> 
> ...



Teo, même quand tu écoutes du rock tu n'es pas sérieux


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Janvier 2005)

you have to have a party
when you're in a state like this
you can really move it all
you have to vote and change
you have to get right out of it
like out of all this mess
you'll say yeah to anything
if you believe all this but
don't cry, don't do anything
no lies, back in the government
no tears, party time is here again
president gas is up for president
line up, put your kisses down
say yeah, say yes again
stand up, there's a head count
president gas on everything but roller skates
it's sick the price of medicine
stand up, we'll put you on your feet again
open up your eyes
just to check that your asleep again
president gas is president gas again
he comes in from the left sometimes
he comes in from the right
it's so heavily advertised that he wants you and i
it's a real cowboy set, electric company
every day is happy days
it's hell without the sin, but
don't cry, don't do anything
no lies, back in the government
no tears, party time is here again
president gas is up for president
line up, put your kisses down
say yeah, say yes again
stand up, there's a head count
president gas on everything but roller skates
it's sick the price of medicine
stand up, we'll put you on your feet again
open up your eyes just to check that your asleep again
president gas is president gas again
president gas
oh, president gas
whoa, president gas
oh, president gas
whoa, president gas
oh, president gas
whoa, president gas


----------



## DandyWarhol (13 Janvier 2005)

*A parler de Pil vous m'avez donné envie de ressortir ça* :love: *:*


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (13 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> oh, president gas
> whoa, president gas
> oh, president gas
> whoa, president gas
> ...



Dis moi Pitchfork, mais qui est donc l'auteur de ce texte


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (13 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un peut m'aider à me sortir de Patti Smith ??



Oui Roberto, pour sortir de Patti Smith, ( je ne savais pas que tu la connaissais aussi bien )

il y a la Superbe PJ... :love:


----------



## KARL40 (13 Janvier 2005)

A la demande générale : 

Le film sur la vie de Ian Curtis confirmé
En gestation depuis de nombreux mois, le projet de biopic sur Ian Curtis devrait finalement voir le jour. Anton Corbijn, célèbre photographe rock qui a commencé sa carrière en réalisant le clip d&#8217;_Atmopshere_ pour Joy Division, devrait réaliser ce film qui sera l&#8217;adaptation du roman de Deborah Curtis, la femme de Ian Curtis, intitulé _Touching from a distance_. Cette dernière, ainsi que Anthony Wilson, le patron de Factory, en seront les producteurs exécutifs. Le casting débutera au printemps.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi Pitchfork, mais qui est donc l'auteur de ce texte



Ce sont les Fourrures Psychédéliques 






le CD date de 1988 et c'est une rétrospective du groupe donc ce n'est pas récent malgré l'étrange proximité avec un certain président  

Une partie de ce groupe - dont le chanteur - a formé






qui si cela n'a pas changé depuis le début de la série est le générique Charmed


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Janvier 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> A la demande générale :
> 
> Le film sur la vie de Ian Curtis confirmé
> En gestation depuis de nombreux mois, le projet de biopic sur Ian Curtis devrait finalement voir le jour. Anton Corbijn, célèbre photographe rock qui a commencé sa carrière en réalisant le clip d?_Atmopshere_ pour Joy Division, devrait réaliser ce film qui sera l?adaptation du roman de Deborah Curtis, la femme de Ian Curtis, intitulé _Touching from a distance_. Cette dernière, ainsi que Anthony Wilson, le patron de Factory, en seront les producteurs exécutifs. Le casting débutera au printemps.



Tu as peur de citer tes sources   

Il n'y a pas de raison qu'il n'y ait pas de rumeurs sur ce thread 

Selon la chaîne cinéma, Jude Law serait pressenti pour le rôle


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (13 Janvier 2005)

les Fourrures Psychédéliques!, je me souviens de Pretty In Pink, titre peu probable chez Joy Division


----------



## KARL40 (13 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tu as peur de citer tes sources
> 
> Il n'y a pas de raison qu'il n'y ait pas de rumeurs sur ce thread
> 
> Selon la chaîne cinéma, Jude Law serait pressenti pour le rôle


 
C'est sur le site (si l'on peut appeler cela un site  ) des Inrocks !

Je parie que tu es surpris, non ? :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Janvier 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur le site (si l'on peut appeler cela un site  ) des Inrocks !
> 
> Je parie que tu es surpris, non ? :rateau:



Que leur site soit aussi pourri ne me surprend pas du tout   , ni que l'info vienne de chez eux


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en vais de ce pas... heu... me renseigner !
> :love:



Roberto il y a aussi Liz Phair


----------



## MrStone (13 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> //snip// Sébastien Raizer au Camion Blanc //snip//



 Très bonnes lectures  et très bonne maison d'édition  

Si tu veux il y avait aussi la Stampa alternativa qui avait sorti deux petits bouquins sur JD asortis d'inédits ou de raretés sur mini-cd, il y a plusieurs années. Je ne sais pas si ils sont encore édités ou trouvables, mais on ne sait jamais... 

@Karl : et merci pour les infos  j'ai abandonné le site web des Inrocks depuis longtemps : trop de pub partout, et trop lourd avec Safari


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> les Fourrures Psychédéliques!, je me souviens de Pretty In Pink, titre peu probable chez Joy Division



The Eternal, c'est très joyeux   

Procession moves on, the shouting is over,
Praise to the glory of loved ones now gone.
Talking aloud as they sit round their tables,
Scattering flowers washed down by the rain.
Stood by the gate at the foot of the garden,
Watching them pass like clouds in the sky,
Try to cry out in the heat of the moment,
Possessed by a fury that burns from inside.

Cry like a child, though these years make me older,
With children my time is so wastefully spent,
A burden to keep, though their inner communion,
Accept like a curse an unlucky deal.
Played by the gate at the foot of the garden,
My view stretches out from the fence to the wall,
No words could explain, no actions determine,
Just watching the trees and the leaves as they fall.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

En écoutant Michel Field (très bonne émission sur Europe 1 entre 8H35 et 9H tous les matins), j'ai découvert une chanteuse qui s'appelle Madeleine Peyroux. 
Le soir même, j'ai télécharger son album sur l'ITMS et depuis je l'écoute en boucle.
Pour tout ceux qui aime le jazz, blues avec une voix à la Billie Holiday, je vous le recommande.
Sinon, connaissez vous des chanteuses du genre Lisa Ekdahl ou Diana Krall ?


----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2005)

moi, c'est marrant j'écoute la radio de iTof sur Audioscrobbler.com/last.fm... là c'est Joao Gilberto avec Ele Et Carloca


----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2005)

J'ai été rejoint par Pitchfork, je le vois !

Magnifique Metall on Metall de Kraftwerk.
J'ai pris une grosse baffe en les voyant au Grand Rex en 2004. Des frissons partout. Trop fort.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> moi, c'est marrant j'écoute la radio de iTof sur Audioscrobbler.com/last.fm... là c'est Joao Gilberto avec Ele Et Carloca



Dis pourquoi tu n'écoutes pas la mienne ?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (13 Janvier 2005)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, connaissez vous des chanteuses du genre Lisa Ekdahl ou Diana Krall ?



oui !!!   16h30 !!! A+


----------



## Immelman (13 Janvier 2005)

Image trop grande pour afficher sur le forum 

 J'ecoute *Fu Manchu* _Thinkin' Out Loud_... Jolie musique pour dans la voiture.


----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2005)

ça m'aurait étonné, Crystal de New Order; j'ai écouté Someone like you aujourd'hui même  je vais tester un moment !


Sans vouloir vous pousser à vous inscrire les gars/les filles, cet audioscrobbler.com/last.fm/iScrobbler vaut vraiment la peine pour découvrir des trucs...

(mais encore faut-il lancer l'appli au démarrage... sinon ça marche pas)


----------



## Immelman (13 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> (mais encore faut-il lancer l'appli au démarrage... sinon ça marche pas)



Ou le mettre dans la liste des programmes a lancer automatiquement au demarrage comme ca on n'a meme pas a y penser


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ça m'aurait étonné, Crystal de New Order; j'ai écouté Someone like you aujourd'hui même  je vais tester un moment !
> 
> 
> Sans vouloir vous pousser à vous inscrire les gars/les filles, cet audioscrobbler.com/last.fm/iScrobbler vaut vraiment la peine pour découvrir des trucs...
> ...



C'est vrai que cela vaut le coup: j'ai découvert dans la playlist d'Itof une certaine Aimee Man que je ne connaissais pas du tout et je me suis aperçu qu'elle participe à l'album de William Shatner


----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2005)

Là j'écoute _Panic_ de The Smiths sur radio Pitchfork... suivi de Franz Ferdinand et _Michael_.


Pour William Shatner, j'ai été très fort: je suis allé à la Fnac et je n'ai pas craqué. J'ai dis pas de CD avant février et pour l'instant je m'y tiens ! Y'avait le band aid qui me faisait aussi de l'½il. J'ai résisté aussi.
Et quand je dis CD, ça vaut aussi pour le iStore, j'en ai pour à peine 25 ¤, mais je ne craquerai pas (pourtant, il y a le dernier Somerville qui attend...)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Là j'écoute _Panic_ de The Smiths sur radio Pitchfork... suivi de Franz Ferdinand et _Michael_.



Michael ?      

Sur ma radio, tu es sûr ?


----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2005)

Oui... là c'est Bowie et _Rebel Rebel_, j'ai aussi écouté The Killers, Electronic, Interpol + un groupe top mais j'ai pas eu le temps de noter le titre, il a changé avant que j'arrive dans la pièce. Je suis pas sûr qu'on puisse voir le titre quelque part avant qu'il ne soit mis en ligne sur ma propre écoute de la journée.

ils doivent passer les titres approchant ta liste, peut-être pas que les titres que tu écoutes, ils ont pas les droits pour tout !

Tiens là, BO de _Kill Bill_ et Johnny Cash (_Personnal Jesus_)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Oui... là c'est Bowie et Rebel Rebel, j'ai aussi écouté The Killers, Electronic, Interpol + un groupe top mais j'ai pas eu le temps de noter le titre, il a changé avant que j'arrive dans la piève. Je suis pas sûr qu'on puisse voir le titre quelque part avant qu'il ne soit mis en ligne sur ma propre écoute de la journée.



J'avais mal lu je croyais que c'était le nom de l'artiste   

Teo tu noteras que je n'écoute que des groupes top  même les purges que j'écoute sont de première classe (je me tais car j'en ai déjà beaucoup parlé  )


----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2005)

Tu n'es pas le meilleur d'entre nous pour rien. Et modeste en même temps. C'est ça qui compte ! 

Ouh... là c'est les KMFDM... on relance pas le débat sur la majorité, please ! _Entschuldingung_ comme dirait l'autre... C'est pas mal mine de rien 

Enfin... je me tais et je travaille.


----------



## krystof (13 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es pas le meilleur d'entre nous pour rien. Et modeste en même temps. C'est ça qui compte !



Oui, je sais


----------



## squarepusher (13 Janvier 2005)

Antipop Consortium - Ghostlaws :love:
superbe ce morceau


----------



## yvos (13 Janvier 2005)

ping pong?


----------



## iTof (13 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Michael ?
> 
> Sur ma radio, tu es sûr ?


 j'ai voulu écouter Last fm, la mienne  je ne me souviens pas d'avoir nourris iTunes avec The Police... même si j'ai bien dû en écouter des litres pendant les soirées ado  
> là, j'ai ressorti les coffrets japonais de The KLF et leurs tonnes e remix : Last Train to Trancentral, 3 A.M. Eternal, America: What Time Is Love ?, What Time Is Love ?, Justified & Ancient, It's Grim Up North... que du bonheur :love: :love: avec des livrets (en jap...  ) mais l'histoire de ce sacré groupe de déboités   Quelqu'un se souvient de leur "fin" ??? Comment ils s'étaient "grillé" ?   marrant...


----------



## IceandFire (13 Janvier 2005)

DVD Later with Jools Holland special Björk...Superbe


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (14 Janvier 2005)

En 1975, voilà ce que le Pére Noël à laissé dans mes petits souliers, depuis le diable m'habite...


----------



## IceandFire (14 Janvier 2005)

Bertrand Louis, "a trente ans"
très sympatique...c'est devenu un copain après nos shootings....


----------



## teo (14 Janvier 2005)

Pour KLF, iTof, je ne peux que te renvoyer sur le site discogs.com et google 

_In The Year 2525_ de Visage sur _Fade To Gray The Best Of Visage_

_Nite Club (Live)_ sur The Special Beat sur _Trojan Ska Revival Box Set_

là je bloque sur _Jungle Love_ de Morris Day & the Time sur _Ice cream castle_. Du funk très très Princier, on a tous envie de mettre un zoot-suit, un chapeau et de danser comme des pingouins, tous en cadence !





A venir:	
_Bus Stop_ de Tin Machine sur _Tin Machine_

_the tosser's song_ de Lacquer sur _Overloaded_

_You give good love_ de Kathy Brown sur _Bargrooves - En hiver_


----------



## iTof (14 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour KLF, iTof, je ne peux que te renvoyer sur le site discogs.com et google
> 
> _In The Year 2525_ de Visage sur _Fade To Gray The Best Of Visage_
> 
> ...


 teo
nan, je la connais l'histoire, mais c'était au cas où quelqu'un voulait en savoir plus...  vais pas vous emm....er avec ça 
Fait un moment que je n'ai rien écouter de Tin Machine, faut que je récupère des trucs chez mon frère tiens 
Pour le reste, j'irais sur last.fm/teo, c'est çà ? 

*>>>> et merci pour le lien vers Discogs.com !!! Que du bonheur ! Big Thanxs  <<<<*​


----------



## IceandFire (14 Janvier 2005)

TRILOK GURTU.... ça envoi le bois !!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Janvier 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> teo
> nan, je la connais l'histoire, mais c'était au cas où quelqu'un voulait en savoir plus...  vais pas vous emm....er avec ça
> Fait un moment que je n'ai rien écouter de Tin Machine, faut que je récupère des trucs chez mon frère tiens
> Pour le reste, j'irais sur last.fm/teo, c'est çà ?
> ...



Si ça t'amuse, j'ai au moins 5 ou 6 albums de Tin Machine (oui, je sais, ils n'en ont fait que 2 plus un live...  )


----------



## teo (14 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Si ça t'amuse, j'ai au moins 5 ou 6 albums de Tin Machine (oui, je sais, ils n'en ont fait que 2 plus un live...  )



ça me dirait bien de les _écouter_... on verra ça par MP 
je n'en ai qu'un en CD, plus le 2e sur une K7 pourrie. Le CD est pas facile à trouver, il est pas réédité.


----------



## teo (14 Janvier 2005)

Pour Audioscrobbler/lastFM:
pour écouter nos "radios": les liens sont simples, dans votre navigateur, copiez le lien: ça ouvre un flux dans iTunes... ainsi que la page du membre et cliquer sur le logo radio (antenne) en haut à droite, ça ouvre un player basique qui indique quand il le veut bien le titre, le groupe, l'album, on peut ajouter ou bannir le morceau à sa propre écoute. Le rafraichissement est pas nickel dans FFox, mais les raccourics PC fonctionnent chez moi.

http://www.audioscrobbler.com/user/Teonum/#
http://www.audioscrobbler.com/user/Pitchwork/#
http://www.audioscrobbler.com/user/Immelman/#
http://www.audioscrobbler.com/user/iTof/#

Pour les membres, ça se rajoute dans leur propre liste d'écoute.
C'est pas exactement ses propres écoutes, mais pour écouter en ce moment ma propre radio, j'ai des superbes surprises


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour KLF, iTof, je ne peux que te renvoyer sur le site discogs.com et google
> 
> _In The Year 2525_ de Visage sur _Fade To Gray The Best Of Visage_
> 
> ...



La "reprise" de In The Year 2525 par Laibach vaut le détour


----------



## Luc G (14 Janvier 2005)

Le général Alcazar qui va laisser la place à Cannonball Adderley


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (14 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Le général Alcazar qui va laisser la place à Cannonball Adderley



 qui va laisser la place à TELEVISION...
Television éructe une galette parfaite. Le groupe n'a pas sorti l'ultime album rock ou synthétisé vingt ans de musique folk. Non, Television a créé un style musical psychotique sur fond de rock et en présente tout simplement le meilleur. Le style Television est une ½uvre personnelle, un de ses grands élans artistiques fondé sur une vision obsessionnelle. C'est pourquoi ce disque ne pourra jamais être surpassé*: on a beau l'imiter, les clés en sont gardés par Tom Verlaine. Avec "Marquee Moon" un genre naît et trépasse dans le même temps. Le successeur de "Marquee Moon" se nommera "Adventure" et décevra dans les charts provoquant ainsi un split qui durera jusqu'en 1993. "Marquee Moon" est donc l'unique chef d'½uvre laissé par Verlaine et ses acolytes, la seule piste à suivre pour les héritiers aventuriers. Et aujourd'hui, à ce qu'on dit en ville, le marquis de la lune court toujours. Interpol et les autres jeunes pousses tentent toujours, vainement, de se rapprocher de cet enfant-roi...


----------



## teo (14 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> La "reprise" de In The Year 2525 par Laibach vaut le détour




la version _L'an 2005_ (cette année, donc), par Dalida est un must...


----------



## DandyWarhol (14 Janvier 2005)

Au fait, quelqu'un a déjà entendu le nouvel album d'Emilie Simon sorti il y a 4 jours?
(je vous conseille sa reprise de La vie en Rose, sans parler bien sur du reste des titres de son 1er album)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> la version _L'an 2005_ (cette année, donc), par Dalida est un must...



Dalida me fait penser à Nana Mouskouri qui a chanté Mama Leone repris par Laibach : c'est énorme


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (14 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> la version _L'an 2005_ (cette année, donc), par Dalida est un must...



Tu es sérieux là ? j'aime bien Dalida mais je ne connais pas encore cette chanson...
Mais bon Television & Marquee Moon Qu'est ce que tu en penses ?
 :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sérieux là ? j'aime bien Dalida mais je ne connais pas encore cette chanson...
> Mais bon Television & Marquee Moon Qu'est ce que tu en penses ?
> :love:



Dalida et l'an 2005


----------



## toph (14 Janvier 2005)

Diana Krall,  Live In Paris


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (14 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Dalida et l'an 2005



Merci Pitchfork, Cela me fait penser à un texte que tu as déjà posté ici, mais lequel


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Merci Pitchfork, Cela me fait penser à un texte que tu as déjà posté ici, mais lequel



In the year twentyfive
twentyfive if man is still alive

If woman can survive they may find. 
In the year thirtyfive thirtyfive
Ain't gonna need to tell the truth tell no lies

Ev'rything you think do and say is in the pill you took today.
In the year fortyfive fortyfive
You ain't gonna need your teeth won't need your eyes

You won't find a thing to chew
nobody's gonna look at you.
In the year fiftyfive fiftyfive your arms are hangin' limp at you side

Your legs got nothin' to do
some machines doin' that for you.
In the year sixtyfive sixtyfive
Ain't gonna need no husband won't need no wife

You'll pick your son
pick your daughter too
From the bottom of a long glass tube.
In the year seventyfiveten
If God's a-coming he oughta make it by then

Maybe he'll look around himself and say:
Guess it's time for the judgement day.
In the year eightyfiveten God is gonna shake his mighty head

He'll either say I'm pleased where man has been
Or tear it down and start again.
In the year ninetyfive ninetyfive
I'm kind a wond'rin' if man is gonna be alive

He's taken everything this old earth can give
And he ain't put back nothin'.
Now it's been tenthousand years
man has cried a billion tears
For what he never knew - now man's reign is through.
But through eternal night the twinkling of starlight
So very far away - maybe it's only yesterday.
In the year twentyfive twentyfive if man is still alive
In the year thirtyfive thirtyfive . . .


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (14 Janvier 2005)

Tu dégaines ta souris plus vite que ton ombre...


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Janvier 2005)

Pour écouter ce que j'écoute ouvrez ça dans iTunes: http://192.168.0.28:8000

Teo, ça devrait te plaire


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Pour écouter ce que j'écoute ouvrez ça dans iTunes: http://192.168.0.28:8000
> 
> Teo, ça devrait te plaire


 C'est en train de s'ouvrir tout doucement... Comment as tu-fait?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Pour écouter ce que j'écoute ouvrez ça dans iTunes: http://192.168.0.28:8000
> 
> Teo, ça devrait te plaire


 ça marche pas


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est en train de s'ouvrir tout doucement... Comment as tu-fait?



ben moi sa ne marche pas


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (14 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben moi sa ne marche pas



Moi de même... :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> ça marche pas



et pour cause, je me suis tropé: http://81.255.34.33:8000


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> et pour cause, je me suis tropé: http://81.255.34.33:8000


 Marche tjrs pas....


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Marche tjrs pas....


tu ouvres le flux sous iTunes? Ca marchait avec  Mackie tout à l'heure


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> tu ouvres le flux sous iTunes? Ca marchait avec  Mackie tout à l'heure


 Oui, oui.


----------



## richard-deux (14 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> et pour cause, je me suis tropé: http://81.255.34.33:8000



Marche pas, non plus.  

Si vous voulez découvrir un chanteur anglais, vous me direz- un de plus-, découvrez Ed Harcourt. :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Janvier 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Marche pas, non plus.
> 
> Si vous voulez découvrir un chanteur anglais, vous me direz- un de plus-, découvrez Ed Harcourt. :love:



et pourtant, j'ai deux auditeurs. Faudrait me dire si ça marche les deux, là!!!


----------



## richard-deux (14 Janvier 2005)

L'avatar de l'album "Low" n'était choisit au hasard.  

Enfin, là, j'ai oublié mes semelles compensées.  
Fonctionne très bien.

Un "Sex and The church" me ferait plaisirs.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Janvier 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> L'avatar de l'album "Low" n'était choisit au hasard.



BEn non: une bibliothèque iTunes de 1200 morceaux de Bowie


----------



## richard-deux (14 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> BEn non: une bibliothèque iTunes de 1200 morceaux de Bowie



1353 chansons.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Janvier 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> 1353 chansons.


:affraid: de Bowie?   Faut qu'on se parle :mouais:


----------



## richard-deux (14 Janvier 2005)

J'ai plus la radio Bowie.  
Je m'attendais a "Life on Mars?" comme chanson suivante car c'est l'album qui suit.
Ou alors les bonus tracks Ryko?


----------



## richard-deux (14 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: de Bowie?   Faut qu'on se parle :mouais:



Visite mon site, il y a mon adresse email.
On se donnera RDV après sur iChat.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (15 Janvier 2005)

1980 Double Fantasy    le dernier de Lennon, doublement fantastique  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (15 Janvier 2005)

Joe Jackon, after live...huuuummm en plus sur des Jean Marie Reynaud...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (15 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Joe Jackon, after live...huuuummm en plus sur des Jean Marie Reynaud...


----------



## IceandFire (15 Janvier 2005)

non pas celles -là  les nouvelles MK3


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (15 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> non pas celles -là  les nouvelles MK3



Moi, j'écoute encore des vinyls sur une vieille Akaï,  y a pas de quoi être fier...

si justement, super son ! j'ai un Teppaz aussi...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (15 Janvier 2005)

Là c'est un CD...


----------



## Gabi (16 Janvier 2005)

Joanna Newsom est une chanteuse au style (trés) particulier :sa voie est celle d'une petite fille de 5 ans mais avec le timbre d'une adulte ; elle acompagne ses chansons d'un harpe.
 C'est un son vraiment original : mélodieux, rythmé, vraiment étrange, qui fait du bien au milieu des copier-coller actuels.
 Si je devais la rattacher à quelque chose, je dirais que ça se rapproche de ce que faisait Björk dans "Début".
 Son premier album est sorti en 2004 : "The Milk-Eyed-Mender" et nul doute que l'on entendra parler d'elle prochainement.


----------



## Gabi (16 Janvier 2005)

Deux petits extraits :

http://chronowax.com/xox/real/samples/0652_1.ram

http://chronowax.com/xox/real/samples/0652_2.ram

  un petit clip de la belle : http://www.dragcity.com/video/JNewsom_sm2.mov

 (le son y est vraiment mauvais : il faut un encodage de bonne qualité et des haut-parleurs qui ne saturent pas dans les aigus pour bien apprécier sa voix)

 (oui, je sais : le clip est super gnangnan... )


----------



## squarepusher (16 Janvier 2005)

en ce moment c'est  Venetian Snares-Ghetto Body Buddy
ce gars est un bourrin :rateau:





là il vient d'essayer de jouer de la mpc avec sa tête


----------



## DandyWarhol (16 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> un petit clip de la belle : http://www.dragcity.com/video/JNewsom_sm2.mov
> 
> (le son y est vraiment mauvais : il faut un encodage de bonne qualité et des haut-parleurs qui ne saturent pas dans les aigus pour bien apprécier sa voix)
> 
> (oui, je sais : le clip est super gnangnan... )



C'est... je sais pas trop.. un peu spécial quand meme comme voix


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Janvier 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> C'est... je sais pas trop.. un peu spécial quand meme comme voix



En plus la comparaison avec Björk du debut c'est au mieux hasardeux


----------



## Gabi (16 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> En plus la comparaison avec Björk du debut c'est au mieux hasardeux


 
 Humm... Non, vraiment : y a une ambiance dans son album qui rapelle "Début" : je ne saurais pas le décrire : peut-être une certaine spontanéité ? Et la harpe me fait penser à la tournée de "Vespertine".

  Un article des Inrocks : 
  http://www.lesinrocks.com/frameset.cfm?url_1=DetailArticle.cfm?iditem=165520|idheading1=2&url_2=home_mm.html&rub=inte

  Dans cet article, l'auteur a aussi pensé à Björk...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Humm... Non, vraiment : y a une ambiance dans son album qui rapelle "Début" : je ne saurais pas le décrire : peut-être une certaine spontanéité ? Et la harpe me fait penser à la tournée de "Vespertine".
> 
> Un article des Inrocks :
> http://www.lesinrocks.com/frameset.cfm?url_1=DetailArticle.cfm?iditem=165520|idheading1=2&url_2=home_mm.html&rub=inte
> ...



Il fallait commencer par là   Si un gars des Inrocks le dit c'est mauvais signe     Si en plus tu en trouves un de Télérama c'est le pompon assuré   

Personnellement cela ne me fait pas penser à Björk (mais un des spécialistes ici c'est Ice&Fire). Le clip comme tu le soulignes est d'une grande mièvrerie


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2005)

Goudron et plumes pour tout le monde.

Les inrocks, télérama et tous ces parisiens de mes burnes au chiottes !!!

Qu'on les émascule (si on peut...) sinon qu'on les empales (ça sur qu'on pourra...) !!


----------



## Gabi (16 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Goudron et plumes pour tout le monde.
> 
> Les inrocks, télérama et tous ces parisiens de mes burnes au chiottes !!!
> 
> Qu'on les émascule (si on peut...) sinon qu'on les empales (ça sur qu'on pourra...) !!


 
 Humm... Tant de finesse : j'adore 
 Ok pour Telerama : j'ai des bistouris chez moi : on va faire ça proprement.

 Pour les inrocks : bin, moi j'aime bien : c'est vrai que parfois ils se montent un peu la tête, mais en géneral ce qui est écrit vient du coeur.


----------



## Gabi (16 Janvier 2005)

Humm.. J'ai réecouté Milk Eyed Mender : c'est vrai que le style est différent de Björk mais j'ai toujours cette impression de ressemblance : je crois que ça m'évoque les mêmes sentiments. 
 (Dis comme ça,on va croire que je suis aussi gnangnan que son clip )

 Je suis moi-même totalement accro de l'islandaise (il me faut ma dose tout les jours...) : si Ice & Fire peut écouter "Swansea" de Joanna Newsom et nous dire ce qu'il (ou elle ?) en pense ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Goudron et plumes pour tout le monde.
> 
> Les inrocks, télérama et tous ces parisiens de mes burnes au chiottes !!!
> 
> Qu'on les émascule (si on peut...) sinon qu'on les empales (ça sur qu'on pourra...) !!



Merci Sonny  
Je t'aide à fond sur ce coup là


----------



## DandyWarhol (16 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Humm.. J'ai réecouté Milk Eyed Mender : c'est vrai que le style est différent de Björk mais j'ai toujours cette impression de ressemblance : je crois que ça m'évoque les mêmes sentiments.
> (Dis comme ça,on va croire que je suis aussi gnangnan que son clip )
> 
> Je suis moi-même totalement accro de l'islandaise (il me faut ma dose tout les jours...) : si Ice & Fire peut écouter "Swansea" de Joanna Newsom et nous dire ce qu'il (ou elle ?) en pense ?



A propos de Björk, vous avez déjà entendu/vu la chanteuse (pas connue) qui lui ressemble beaucoup (du moins sur la pochette du CD) et qui chante le me style qu'elle? Je ne me souviens plus de son nom, j'avais eu son CD il y a 5/6 ans. Au début je croyais que c'était Björk d'ailleurs


----------



## IceandFire (17 Janvier 2005)

Emilliana Torrini


----------



## DandyWarhol (17 Janvier 2005)

J'ai pas l'impression que ça soit elle.. Je viens de regarder quelques pochettes de Emiliana Torrini et... non celle que j'avais en tete était vraiment un sosie de Björk, et avait aussi la meme voix..
Aaah mince ça m'énerve de ne pas me souvenir. il faudrait que je retrouve ce CD


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Janvier 2005)

si elle chante pareil que Bjork ça vaut peut-être pas le coup de se prendre la tête à chercher... Une ça suffit


----------



## IceandFire (17 Janvier 2005)

Hafdis Huld... Islandaise aussi  et EX GUS-GUS... en solo désormais, un album à paraitre...


----------



## DandyWarhol (17 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Hafdis Huld... Islandaise aussi  et EX GUS-GUS... en solo désormais, un album à paraitre...


Bon ben là je sais pas, peut etre, peut etre pas, c'est pas grave 
Merci pour les renseignements  J'ai pas l'album avec moi là et sur le site je ne le trouve pas, donc je n'arrive pas à me souvenir. Par contre c'était bien album dorti vers 99, (pas sous le nom de Gus Gus en tout cas). 



			
				fabienr a dit:
			
		

> si elle chante pareil que Bjork ça vaut peut-être pas le coup de se prendre la tête à chercher... Une ça suffit



Non mais justement, c'était pour faire entendre ça aux éventuels fans de Bjork qui ne connaissaient pas encore, car il y a une telle ressemblance que ça en est meme marrant.. meme "parodique"


----------



## IceandFire (17 Janvier 2005)

je ne trouve aucune mais alors aucune ressemblance avec la diva des glaces !!!!
un chaton qui chante oui !!!


----------



## DandyWarhol (17 Janvier 2005)

Justement, c'est peut etre pas elle!  Dès que je retrouve le CD je te préviens. Ca serait cool si je pouvais te faire découvrir un truc


----------



## IceandFire (17 Janvier 2005)

"si Ice & Fire peut écouter "Swansea" de Joanna Newsom et nous dire ce qu'il (ou elle ?) en pense ?" 
je répondais à cette request   un chaton mouillé qui miaule


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> je ne trouve aucune mais alors aucune ressemblance avec la diva des glaces !!!!
> un chaton qui chante oui !!!



Ah... Moi Bjork m'a toujours fait pense à un cochon qu'on égorge, alors au choix, je préfère le chaton qui miaule...


----------



## teo (17 Janvier 2005)

le flux marche pas Fabienr ! ;( ;

Je suis revenu du Swinging London hier (qui devenu plus Choumchboum London je trouve  ), et là j'écoute Subtone Trio, _Load_, des suisses, j'ai collaboré à la pochette de l'album éponyme, à l'époque. Excellent album (from jazz to drum' n' bass), très bonnes photos, très cool contact avec le groupe, on devait travailler dans un esprit Blue Note et on s'est vraiment fait plaisir. Il me semble qu'il y a quelques mp3 et une vidéo d'un morceau au Paléo sur leur site .






Ils ont sorti un nouveau, que j'ai pas entendu. Si des helvètes pouvaient me dire si ça vaut la peine de le commander, j'aimerai beaucoup !


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> le flux marche pas Fabienr ! ;( ;


Pour cause, je veux pas saturer la bande passante de ma boite
Je remets ça en route ce soir chez moi.


----------



## teo (17 Janvier 2005)

_Automatic_ de Prince sur _1999_.
J'hésite toujours entre cet album et _Sign The Times_ comme meilleur album du gars.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Automatic_ de Prince sur _1999_.
> J'hésite toujours entre cet album et _Sign The Times_ comme meilleur album du gars.



A monomaniaque, monomaniaque et demi  :rateau:


----------



## teo (17 Janvier 2005)

444 morceaux sur 9181 de ma discothèque, à peine 5% de ma discothèque ! 
Faut dire que ces derniers mois, j'avais mis un filtre dans mes listes pour plus lire de Price. Et là je l'ai enlevé. Donc... il est remonté en flèche !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> 444 morceaux sur 9181 de ma discothèque, à peine 5% de ma discothèque !
> Faut dire que ces derniers mois, j'avais mis un filtre dans mes listes pour plus lire de Price. Et là je l'ai enlevé. Donc... il est remonté en flèche !



je ne suis qu'à un peu moins de 8% pour Undertones

dis tu ne veux pas lever le filtre de ...   qu'on rigole un peu


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Janvier 2005)

Là, en ce moment, c'est ça :







ça s'appelle Buck65


----------



## teo (17 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis qu'à un peu moins de 8% pour Undertones
> dis tu ne veux pas lever le filtre de ...   qu'on rigole un peu



8% c'est énorme ! C'est presque 10 !
A part ça, je te jure que je n'ai plus de disques de KC depuis 1982 !  (indice de niveau 5 !)



			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> ça s'appelle Buck65



et ça c'est génial ! ce gars est une merveille ! Je l'ai vu 2 ou 3 fois et il est... parfait ! 


Là sinon, j'écoute _You're Lying (Deep South Remix _de Croydon Dub Heads sur _Bargrooves - En hiver_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> 8% c'est énorme ! C'est presque 10 !
> A part ça, je te jure que je n'ai plus de disques de KC depuis 1982 !  (indice de niveau 5 !)



en fait Prince chez toi ne représente que 1,75%  

Je viens d'écouter  _Marian_ sur _First and Last and Always_ et je suis mort de rire     comprendra qui voudra/pourra   

_First and Last and Always_, c'est probablement un des meilleurs de SOM avec _Marian_, _First and Last and Always_, _Walk Away_ ou _A Rock and A Hard Place_


----------



## KARL40 (17 Janvier 2005)

C'est L'ALBUM des sisters même ! Parce qu'ensuite, avec leur bataille juridique pour savoir qui avait la paternité du nom, le "floodland" est très moyen (malgré le "Lucretia"). Ne parlons même pas du "vision thing".

Et dire que Patricia Morrisson a quitté le GUN CLUB de J.L.Pierce pour suivre Eldritch ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Janvier 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> C'est L'ALBUM des sisters même ! Parce qu'ensuite, avec leur bataille juridique pour savoir qui avait la paternité du nom, le "floodland" est très moyen (malgré le "Lucretia"). Ne parlons même pas du "vision thing".
> 
> Et dire que Patricia Morrisson a quitté le GUN CLUB de J.L.Pierce pour suivre Eldritch ...



Et le Gift signé Sisterhood     :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

In this moment, ça masse bon avec iTune Radio section Electronica >>  DI.fm Classic Techno  >> Old school techno, trance & rave


----------



## Dedalus (17 Janvier 2005)

J'ai ramené de vacances des disques oubliés il y a longtemps dans la vieille maison...

Ce soir je suis jazz cool...
















PS Pour Mingus c'est un vieux, sans Bonus tracks, mais j'ai eu la flemme de le scanner...


----------



## IceandFire (18 Janvier 2005)

"BIG WORLD" de l'immence Joe Jackson.... huuuumm...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> "BIG WORLD" de l'immence Joe Jackson.... huuuumm...



Joe Jackson ? Celui qui participe sur l'énorme HAS BEEN de W. SHATNER


----------



## jeep2nine (18 Janvier 2005)

En ce moment une compilation du coffret "Unearthed" de Johnny Cash : carrément génial !


----------



## Immelman (18 Janvier 2005)

Voila ce qui se passe quand j'ecoute la radio de pitchfork. 






_ *Kraftwerk*- Computer Love _


----------



## IceandFire (18 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Joe Jackson ? Celui qui participe sur l'énorme HAS BEEN de W. SHATNER



Lui même  le seul l'unique... :love:   , d'ailleurs il y a la vidéo chez Jay Leno ou ils chantent ensemble sur le site de Joe....


----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2005)

Halluciné _Antistar_ de Massive Attack sur _100th Window_.

Je pourrai écouter cet album et ce morceau en particulier en boucle pendant des jours entiers.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Lui même  le seul l'unique... :love:   , d'ailleurs il y a la vidéo chez Jay Leno ou ils chantent ensemble sur le site de Joe....



Un petit lien SVP


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Halluciné _Antistar_ de Massive Attack sur _100th Window_.
> 
> Je pourrai écouter cet album et ce morceau en particulier en boucle pendant des jours entiers.



Monomaniaque


----------



## IceandFire (18 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Un petit lien SVP



là : http://www.joejackson.com/lenoqt.htm


----------



## Dedalus (18 Janvier 2005)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment une compilation du coffret "Unearthed" de Johnny Cash : carrément génial !


Bienvenue au club des fans de l'homme en noir !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Janvier 2005)

ça y est, j'ai crée mon profil Audiscrobler :
c'est là 

Teo, ou Pitch, comment fait-on pour se joindre à vous?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> ça y est, j'ai crée mon profil Audiscrobler :
> c'est là
> 
> Teo, ou Pitch, comment fait-on pour se joindre à vous?



va sur ce lien http://www.audioscrobbler.com/group/MacGeneration et normalement tu devrais avoir un onglet "Join the Group"


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> va sur ce lien http://www.audioscrobbler.com/group/MacGeneration et normalement tu devrais avoir un onglet "Join the Group"


 haha, je vais vous pourrir vos stats!!!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> haha, je vais vous pourrir vos stats!!!!



c'est vrai que de ce point de vue le début est prometteur


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Janvier 2005)

à l'instant sur le thème Y'a de la joie

"Injection" de Imminent Starvation sur Human Dislocation


----------



## MrStone (18 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> va sur ce lien http://www.audioscrobbler.com/group/MacGeneration et normalement tu devrais avoir un onglet "Join the Group"



Joe Dassin en 22e position ???  :hein:     :mouais: 



Et dire que personne n'en parle jamais ici... :rose:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Janvier 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Joe Dassin en 22e position ???  :hein:     :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> Et dire que personne n'en parle jamais ici... :rose:



Mr Stone tu verras même ici  Top 20 des fans de Joe Dassin sur Audioscrobbler que je suis dans le top des fans de Joe Dassin

(Sur Audioscrobbler site principalement consacré à la musique mon pseudo est pitchwork pour éviter la méprise avec le site d'info http://www.pitchforkmedia.com/)


----------



## MrStone (18 Janvier 2005)

Loin derrière Undertones quand même, le Joe


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Janvier 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Loin derrière Undertones quand même, le Joe



Euh tout est loin de Undertones


----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2005)

On arrivera jamais à le rattraper ! 
Et puis, on est bien d'accord, le groupe sur audioscrobbler, c'est pas à celui qui en aura une la plus longue (de liste !  ). Moi, c'est plus pour découvrir des musiques d'autres sans avoir à pirater ou acheter les disques, une radio sans pub ! 

Là j'écoute la radio d'un new yorkais qu'est pas mal. Entre Jeff Buckley, No doubt et NIN, ça me change un peu ! 
Là c'est _Monkey gone to heaven_ des Pixies sur _Death to the Pixies_

Je vous conseille votre propre page sur Last.fm, elle est plus complète que celle d'Audioscrobbler.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> On arrivera jamais à le rattraper !
> Et puis, on est bien d'accord, le groupe sur audioscrobbler, c'est pas à celui qui en aura une la plus longue (de liste !  ). Moi, c'est plus pour découvrir des musiques d'autres sans avoir à pirater ou acheter les disques, une radio sans pub !
> 
> Là j'écoute la radio d'un new yorkais qu'est pas mal. Entre Jeff Buckley, No doubt et NIN, ça me change un peu !
> ...



Je m'incline de toute façon : c'est toi qui a la plus longue  )

Concernant Undertones je connaissais par Bernard Lenoir le fameux "Here Comes the Summer" et puis à la mort de John Peel je suis allé chez un disquaire et j'ai acheté un album et là je suis resté sur le cul  

Concernant Last.Fm, je ne sais pas si Teo confirmera mais chaque fois que je suis passé par ma page plus conviviale et plus complète Safari a quitté inopinément (je crois que teo est davantage firefox)

Ecouter la radio des autres est sympa il est vrai : Teo je te conseille la radio de bigpapa


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (18 Janvier 2005)

The Pastels et la vie est belle  :love:


----------



## calvin (18 Janvier 2005)

depuis 3 mois sur mon ipod: Angela McCluskey !!

 une superbe voix tres speciale


----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> depuis 3 mois sur mon ipod: Angela McCluskey !!
> 
> une superbe voix tres speciale




Excellent, mais j'ai découvert le nom qui allait sur la voix il y a moins d'une semaine  Je connais que peu mais c'est pas mal du tout.

Sinon, mon cher Pitchfork, côté écoute, je pense que tu me dépasseras d'ici février-mars en nombre de morceaux écoutés !  je te laisserai le flambeau sans aucun pb !
Bon, un peu d'écoute de la radio de BigPapa et je dois filer...

Aplus


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Excellent, mais j'ai découvert le nom qui allait sur la voix il y a moins d'une semaine  Je connais que peu mais c'est pas mal du tout.
> 
> Sinon, mon cher Pitchfork, côté écoute, je pense que tu me dépasseras d'ici février-mars en nombre de morceaux écoutés !  je te laisserai le flambeau sans aucun pb !
> Bon, un peu d'écoute de la radio de BigPapa et je dois filer...
> ...



Il te faudra peut être perserver sur Big Papa Radio


----------



## Dedalus (18 Janvier 2005)

Là j'écoute des enregistrements quasi archéophoniques (années 30) de cobles catalanes. Quand j'ai le spleen (fin de vacances), j'aime me laisser vriller les tympans par le tible (ici, surtout les solos de tible de la Cobla Principal de la Bispal).


----------



## KARL40 (18 Janvier 2005)

Il pleut, demain grêve dans les transports parisiens ...

Idéal pour écouter le "strike" des THUGS !


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (18 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Là j'écoute des enregistrements quasi archéophoniques (années 30) de cobles catalanes. Quand j'ai le spleen (fin de vacances), j'aime me laisser vriller les tympans par le tible (ici, surtout les solos de tible de la Cobla Principal de la Bispal).



Le Tible 

connaissais pas merci


----------



## yvos (18 Janvier 2005)

Programme , _et le ville disparaît_


----------



## yvos (18 Janvier 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Il pleut, demain grêve dans les transports parisiens ...
> 
> Idéal pour écouter le "strike" des THUGS !




que de bons souvenirs


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> que de bons souvenirs



et oui Indiana Jones ?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Janvier 2005)

Ce matin c'est déjà le printemps  :style:


----------



## Dedalus (19 Janvier 2005)

Il y a des jours où je pense à elle









Ce n'est pas un album génial, mais bon :


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas un album génial, mais bon :



  

Quand tu vois la pochette de l'album, ça fait peur!!!


----------



## Macounette (19 Janvier 2005)

HTAAB RULEZ :love: :love: :love:


----------



## teo (19 Janvier 2005)

_When a man loves a woman _de Marvin Gaye sur _Greatests hits_

_One step 1_ de MC 900 Ft. Jesus sur _One step ahead of the spider_

_Rock to the beat_ sur One O One F101 sur _House Blast Trax_

_Master and servant_ de Depeche Mode sur _Depeche Mode 101 [Live]_

_Perpetual dawn (Solar youth mix)_ de The Orb sur _U.F.Off (The best of The Orb)_

_Orange coloured liquid_ de Spooky sur _Gargantuan_, un de mes albums techno préférés, 1993.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _When a man loves a woman _de Marvin Gaye sur _Greatests hits_
> 
> _One step 1_ de MC 900 Ft. Jesus sur _One step ahead of the spider_
> 
> ...



Ta radio est pas mal Teo : j'ai écouté REM, Talking Heads, ... également Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds. Sur une chanson, il y avait Nick, un e voix féminine et une autre voix masculine qui m'a fait pensé à celle du chanteur des Pogues. Est ce possible ?


----------



## DandyWarhol (19 Janvier 2005)

En ce moment, en boucle:


----------



## KARL40 (19 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ta radio est pas mal Teo : j'ai écouté REM, Talking Heads, ... également Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds. Sur une chanson, il y avait Nick, un e voix féminine et une autre voix masculine qui m'a fait pensé à celle du chanteur des Pogues. Est ce possible ?


 
C'est possible car Nick Cave et Shane McGowan ont repris ensemble "what a wonderful world".


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Janvier 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> C'est possible car Nick Cave et Shane McGowan ont repris ensemble "what a wonderful world".



je me rappelle que la chanson écoutée était "death is not the end"


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Janvier 2005)

The Zombies, c'est pas d'hier, mais comme c'est enregistré autant l'écouter    
L'age d'or de la Pop Music...


----------



## teo (19 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ta radio est pas mal Teo : j'ai écouté REM, Talking Heads, ... également Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds. Sur une chanson, il y avait Nick, un e voix féminine et une autre voix masculine qui m'a fait pensé à celle du chanteur des Pogues. Est ce possible ?




Les limites de last.fm/audioscrobbler:
Je n'aii qu'un album de REM (avec _losing my..._), je dois avoir 1 ou 2 morceaux de Talking Heads, aucun album de Nick Cave. Pour Shane McGowan, ça me dit rien non plus, même si je sais qu'ils ont collaboré sur quelques morceaux. C'est donc pas un morceau que j'ai chez moi.
De manière étonnante, je découvre plein de blues et de rock qui ne font pas franchement partie de mes playlists: c'est ça qui est cool, c'est pas ce que x ou y écoute réellement, c'est plus le style de musique qui pourrait lui plaire  C'est de plus en plus intéressant quand la liste d'écoute s'étoffe.
Côté électro aussi, j'ai entendu des trucs pas mal que je connaissais pas du tout (particulièrement Covenant avec _Monochrome_).

Là, c'est un _Essential mix from BBC Live_ de Massive Attack

Je vous conseille d'aller farfouiller dans les explications sur audioscrobbler et last.fm pour connaître leur politique en matière de droits et de diffusion...


----------



## teo (19 Janvier 2005)

Ca serait pas ça: http://www.poplyrics.net/waiguo/kylie/018.htm ?

sinon la FAQ de Audioscrobbler est par là 

et quelques stats générales... 
La France est loin derrière...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Les limites de last.fm/audioscrobbler:
> Je n'aii qu'un album de REM (avec _losing my..._), je dois avoir 1 ou 2 morceaux de Talking Heads, aucun album de Nick Cave. Pour Shane McGowan, ça me dit rien non plus, même si je sais qu'ils ont collaboré sur quelques morceaux. C'est donc pas un morceau que j'ai chez moi.
> De manière étonnante, je découvre plein de blues et de rock qui ne font pas franchement partie de mes playlists: c'est ça qui est cool, c'est pas ce que x ou y écoute réellement, c'est plus le style de musique qui pourrait lui plaire  C'est de plus en plus intéressant quand la liste d'écoute s'étoffe.
> Côté électro aussi, j'ai entendu des trucs pas mal que je connaissais pas du tout (particulièrement Covenant avec _Monochrome_).
> ...



Covenant je confirme (moi j'écoute) et c'est plutôt électro-industriel

C'est bien cette chanson de Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds

j'ai trouvé ce site Music Map


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouvé ce site Music Map



Trés bon site   Merci


----------



## Dedalus (19 Janvier 2005)

Tiens c'est marrant, sur ce siteMusic map, Pitchfork, y'a des trucs bien ringard-kitsch : notamment Reinhard Mey... Qui se souvient aujourd'hui qu'il a fait une carrière française sous le nom de Frédéric Mey ?     Quand j'étais au collège, il émoustillait les petites oies blanches bcbg.  
Je me souviens très vaguement d'une assez jolie chanson, quand même, qui devait s'appeller Je voudrais bien être mon chien ou quelque chose comme ça...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est marrant, sur ce siteMusic map, Pitchfork, y'a des trucs bien ringard-kitsch : notamment Reinhard Mey... Qui se souvient aujourd'hui qu'il a fait une carrière française sous le nom de Frédéric Mey ?     Quand j'étais au collège, il émoustillait les petites oies blanches bcbg. J
> Je me souviens très vaguement d'une assez jolie chanson, quand même, qui devait s'appeller Jer voudrais bien etre mon chien ou quelque chose comme ça...



J'en avais vu un autre en français en me baladant sur le net mais je ne l'ai pas retrouvé  

En parlant de ringard-kitsch je n'ai rien trouvé sur Karen Chéryl


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens très vaguement d'une assez jolie chanson, quand même, qui devait s'appeller Je voudrais bien être ton chien ou quelque chose comme ça...



Mais non! ça c'est les Stooges  :love:


----------



## Nephou (19 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Covenant je confirme (moi j'écoute) et c'est plutôt électro-industriel
> 
> C'est bien cette chanson de Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds
> 
> j'ai trouvé ce site Music Map



ce site réserve des surprises :affraid:

http://www.music-map.com/thiefaine.html par exemple  en bas à gauche


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de ringard-kitsch je n'ai rien trouvé sur Karen Chéryl


Non, 'faut attendre qu'elle soit morte pour qu'on en reparle.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ce site réserve des surprises :affraid:
> 
> http://www.music-map.com/thiefaine.html par exemple  en bas à gauche



C'est vrai que Ntm, Chopin et Chantal Goya ensemble cela peut surprendre


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Non, 'faut attendre qu'elle soit morte pour qu'on en reparle.



musicalement parlant elle est "morte" puisqu'elle refuse de se faire appeler karen chéryl


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> musicalement parlant elle est "morte" puisqu'elle refuse de se faire appeler karen chéryl


Je la comprend, remarque. Moi aussi je refuse de me faire appeler Karen Chéryl.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je la comprend, remarque. Moi aussi je refuse de me faire appeler Karen Chéryl.



et t'es pas le seul


----------



## teo (19 Janvier 2005)

Oui, je refuse aussi de me faire appeler comme elle ! Bon, puisqu'on en parle, je dévoile mon petit jeu avec Pitchfork depuis quelques semaines (la perche est trop belle ! ):
La belle inconnue ringarde que j'écoutais quand j'étais petit c'était Karen... je me souviens plus du titre par contre, elle portait un justaucorps rose d'un gout immonde, très 80's...
J'en ai eu honte à l'adolescence, et puis ça m'a passé  Donc voilà... personne n'est parfait. Y'avait aussi Julio dans le genre très naze.
Par contre je revendique Village People et un double album que j'ai malheureusement jeté je crois dans ma période Kill disco.

Sinon MP poildep -en te remerciant-, PIL je sais pas si ça existe encore (je crois pas, même si Johnny ½uvre encore en solo...) mais j'ai encore le vinyl de This is not a love song* quelque part (c'était ma fameuse période Kill disco)

Sinon là j'écoute le magnificent _Aubade à Lydie en do_ de Bobby Lapointe sur son _Intégrale_...


* Ecoutez sa face B, Blue water, un rêve...


----------



## teo (19 Janvier 2005)

Régalez-vous... ça valait son pesant de Davina avant l'heure...


----------



## DandyWarhol (19 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> PIL je sais pas si ça existe encore (je crois pas, même si Johnny ½uvre encore en solo...) mais j'ai encore le vinyl de This is not a love song* quelque part (c'était ma fameuse période Kill disco)
> * Ecoutez sa face B, Blue water, un rêve...


 
John a encore affirmé récemment que Pil n'était pas terminé et qu'il ne comptait pas en rester là pour l'instant. D'ailleurs ils n'ont jamais officiellement "splitté"..
Par contre ça ne fait pas parti de ses priorité du moment  

Une chose intéressante, un livre sur l'histoire du groupe doit sortir cette année en principe.


----------



## teo (19 Janvier 2005)

Pour moi son meilleur morceau sera toujours _Open up_ avec Leftfield.

Mais bon, _Religion_ et _This is not a love song_ sont très forts. Et je parle pas des Sex Pistols, groupe de chevet


----------



## DandyWarhol (19 Janvier 2005)

Open Up j'accroche pas trop..  Pour moi ça serait plutot.. ermmm Bad Baby, Rise, Flowers Of Romance etc.. y'en a tellement..................................


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Janvier 2005)

Lydon écoute souvent l'intégrale de Karen Cheryl


----------



## teo (19 Janvier 2005)

***ain, j'y crois pas... j'écoute Beyoncé... ça c'est des restes de cet été et ma chtite s½ur adorée qui a 12 ans...    
Crazy in love sur Dangerously in love


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ***ain, j'y crois pas... j'écoute Beyoncé... ça c'est des restes de cet été et ma chtite s½ur adorée qui a 12 ans...
> Crazy in love sur Dangerously in love



Vous vous êtes bien trouvé avec Itof ; aucun de vous deux n'assume des choix musicaux largement qualifiables d'hasardeux, lui ce sont ses enfants et toi ta petite soeur. Je n'ai pas honte de certaines choses qui se trouvent dans ma bibliothèque


----------



## teo (19 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Lydon écoute souvent l'intégrale de Karen Cheryl



Vaut mieux entendre ça que d'être sourd !   

Là, c'est _The Max_ de Prince sur _Love Symbol_.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas honte de certaines choses qui se trouvent dans ma bibliothèque




Oui, je sais  :affraid:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je sais  :affraid:



tu penses à quoi ?


----------



## teo (19 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Vous vous êtes bien trouvé avec Itof ; aucun de vous deux n'assume des choix musicaux largement qualifiables d'hasardeux, lui ce sont ses enfants et toi ta petite soeur. Je n'ai pas honte de certaines choses qui se trouvent dans ma bibliothèque



J'ai pas dit que je n'assumais pas mes choix ! J'ai surtout été surpris de voir qui chantait ! Je me souvenais pas d'avoir ça sur ma bécane. A part ça, tu me fais écouter Beyoncé ou une autre du genre R&B je serai incapable de les différencier 

Sinon, tu peux chercher dans ma discothèque, tu y trouveras rien que je n'assume !

En matière d'assumer, crois-moi, Karen et Beyoncé n'ont pas été les choix les plus difficiles !


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> tu penses à quoi ?



JPF ( mais c'est bien quand même   )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2005)

PIL, Pistols, Lydon.... Ouééééé! En voilà une discussion qu'elle me plait


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> PIL, Pistols, Lydon.... Ouééééé! En voilà une discussion qu'elle me plait


*TU VEUX MA PHOTO ?
/*



:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *TU VEUX MA PHOTO ?
> /*
> 
> 
> ...



Ouaaaaaaaah... Une image pieuse.


----------



## Dieu (19 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouaaaaaaaah... Une image pieuse.


N'éxagérons pas.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2005)

Dieu a dit:
			
		

> N'éxagérons pas.



Crénondedieu!!!! Rev'là Dieu


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

Dieu a dit:
			
		

> N'éxagérons pas.


C'est vrai.  Voici donc UNE VRAIE IMAGE PIEUSE :







   :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai.  Voici donc UNE VRAIE IMAGE PIEUSE :
> 
> :love:



... But alors ; you are an antichrist, too?


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... But alors ; you are an antichrist, too?


Don't know what I want, but I want to get it. :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Don't know what I want, but I want to get it. :love:



Copain! :style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2005)

Feuque Dieu et no future!


----------



## DandyWarhol (19 Janvier 2005)

C'était le bon temps...  :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> C'était le bon temps...  :hein:


ouais la neige n'est plus de si bonne qualité


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> C'était le bon temps...  :hein:


Ouaip... à l'époque, on savait mourir d'une overdose d'héroïne, Môssieur !


----------



## Gabi (19 Janvier 2005)

Là tout de suite : "Big Calm" de Morcheeba :love:

Leur dernier bon album : aprés quoi, ça devient trop pop lisse à mon goût...


----------



## Gabi (19 Janvier 2005)

Comment ? J'ai fait une recherche et il n'y a qu'à peine une petite réference aux excellents "Ogres de Barback" ? Quelle injustice outrageante !

"les ogres de Barback", c'est la perle de la scéne alternative française : 
4 fréres et soeurs, musiciens géniaux : du violon à la scie musicale en passant par le clavecin, la trompette, ... Sur scéne, ils jonglent avec des dizaines d'instruments, tous maniés avec maîtrise et sensibilité. Ils composent des mélodies sublimes, en mélengeant, entrecroisant les instruments sous des influences tziganes et en même temps trés "chanson française".
Mais ce que j'aime vraiment chez ce groupe, ce sont leurs textes trés travaillés, poétiques, parfois forts, qui vous font ressentir toute l'histoire d'un personnage le temps d'une chanson.

De plus, j'ame leurs actions hors scéne : ils ont créé le label indépendant "Irfan : le label" qui produit de trés bons groupes, et monté un chapiteau itinérant (le "Latcho Drom", je crois) qui permet aux groupes naissants de jouer un peu partout en france.

Histoire de faire un rapprochement, je dirais "Les hurlements de Léo" mais en plus mélodieux, avec de meilleurs textes, et surtout la grosse tête en moins...

Ok, ok, c'est un peu confus comme je le décris : ça donne pas trop envie : mais si vous ne les avez pas encore découverts et que vous en avez l'occasion, je vous conseille"Peuple du moment", "Solene de grenoble", "3-0", "L'education du corps des porcs".

:love:


----------



## DandyWarhol (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip... à l'époque, on savait mourir d'une overdose d'héroïne, Môssieur !



N'empeche on peut dire ce qu'on veut, mais aucun des Sex Pistols d'origine n'est mort aujourd'hui, et pourtant ils ont eu un sacré train de vie... 
Ils ont d'ailleurs surement bien plus la peche que beaucoup de jeunes junkie qui ont 20 ans aujourd'hui


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Janvier 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> N'empeche on peut dire ce qu'on veut, mais aucun des Sex Pistols d'origine n'est mort aujourd'hui, et pourtant ils ont eu un sacré train de vie...
> Ils ont d'ailleurs surement bien plus la peche que beaucoup de jeunes junkie qui ont 20 ans aujourd'hui



Vicious n'était pas d'origine ?


----------



## DandyWarhol (19 Janvier 2005)

Non il a remplacé Matlock.. Vicious était l'ami de John, mais était en fait un fan des Pistols


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Janvier 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Non il a remplacé Matlock.. Vicious était l'ami de John, mais en fait un fan des Pistols



je croyais qu'il en était depuis le début


----------



## IceandFire (20 Janvier 2005)

Glin-Glo  fluteuhudeü


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Feuque Dieu et no future!



Dieu est une femme, alors un peu de respect bordel


----------



## teo (20 Janvier 2005)

_The Man Machine_ de Kraftwerk sur _The Man Machine_

Pour en revenir au punk, je ne peux que conseiller *England's dreaming: les Sex Pistols et le mouvement punk* de _Jon Savage_. C'est une traduction. Je me suis régalé...


----------



## DandyWarhol (20 Janvier 2005)

Je ne connaissais pas ce livre, tiens je regarderai ce qu'il donne.
Avant que l'on ferme la page Punk, je vais aussi en profiter pour vous conseiller l'autobiographie de John Lydon lui meme, qui remet beaucoup de pendules à l'heure!  :hein: 
A lire si possible dans sa version originale (bienqu'il ait été traduit je crois)


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Janvier 2005)

Ok! fermons la page Punk  :style: avec Michel Colombier...


----------



## KARL40 (20 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

>


 
J'en avais déjà parlé à l'époque .... où vous ne fréquentiez pas encore ce forum  

Et je confirme : lecture plus que conseillée !


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Janvier 2005)

Bon je vois, on fait la forte tête...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Janvier 2005)

Fans de Undertones, unissez-vous !!! 

Téléchargez le plug-in d'Audioscrobbler et rejoignez le groupe de Macgeneration !!!

Il y a danger depuis que les forces obscures (Teo et Itof surtout     ) se sont liguées pour faire de DM le groupe le plus écouté (heureusement ils n'ont pas choisi Laran Fabian (    Itof) ou Karen Chéryl (   Teo))

Plus sérieusement rejoignez nous pour partager vos préférences musicales


----------



## teo (20 Janvier 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> J'en avais déjà parlé à l'époque .... où vous ne fréquentiez pas encore ce forum
> 
> Et je confirme : lecture plus que conseillée !




désolé pour la répétition... on est tous le newbie de quelqu'un !


----------



## KARL40 (20 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> désolé pour la répétition... on est tous le newbie de quelqu'un !


 
Une telle répétition est toujours bonne !


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Janvier 2005)

Iggy Pop jouait déjà souvent avec les allumettes   1970 Fun House


----------



## Luc G (20 Janvier 2005)

Tout à l'heure, c'était le trombone de Slide Hampton et là c'est le trio d'Ellery Eskelin (disque Arcanum moderne)


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Janvier 2005)

?


----------



## MrStone (20 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Fans de Undertones, unissez-vous !!!
> 
> Téléchargez le plug-in d'Audioscrobbler et rejoignez le groupe de Macgeneration !!!
> 
> ...




Je vais jouer la neutralité helvète dans ce match à mort Undertones vs DM, mais j'me suis inscrit quand même 

Pour info, ma casserole à moi : Afrik Simone, Ramaya :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Janvier 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Je vais jouer la neutralité helvète dans ce match à mort Undertones vs DM, mais j'me suis inscrit quand même
> 
> Pour info, ma casserole à moi : Afrik Simone, Ramaya :love:



J'ai recruté un attaquant de pointe avec l'arrivée de Fanrem     Mais je crains que tels les grands créateurs du ballon rond il ne la joue trop perso avec REM      

Il nous faudrait un Patochman - si tu nous écoutes Patoch    - comme cela on ferait remonter Undertones et Joy Division     

Avec ce que tu écoutes je vais découvrir au moins 2 groupes


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Janvier 2005)

c'est celui là que tu cherches PatochMan ?


----------



## teo (20 Janvier 2005)

D'abord moi j'm'en fous de qui c'est qui gagne 

Mais on sait quel est le meilleur groupe de garçon-coiffeur des 80's. Et contre ça tu pourras jamais lutter !






Soyons désinvolte, l'autodérision prime  En tout cas on est d'accord qu'il faut que du monde vienne nous rejoindre...  Je suis arrivé à 10000 pistes lues depuis mon inscription.


A part ça, j'écoute _Twisted_ de Dreamcatcher et _Rebel code_ de Chumbawamba sur _Un_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> D'abord moi j'm'en fous de qui c'est qui gagne
> 
> Mais on sait quel est le meilleur groupe de garçon-coiffeur des 80's. Et contre ça tu pourras jamais lutter !
> 
> ...



Ah non moi je suis sérieux   

Tu as raison plus nous serons plus nous découvrirons de nouveaux groupes et styles musicaux et peut être également des casseroles       

Ton lien ne s'affiche pas


----------



## teo (20 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ton lien ne s'affiche pas


Quel lien ? La photo ? Chez moi ça s'affiche. Enfin, pas grave... 


_Water drop _de DJ St Paul sur _Pyramid (The Olympia Records' Compilation)_

_No jive_ de De-Phazz sur _Detunized Gravity_


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Janvier 2005)

Là je ne peut pas écouter vos radio :hein:, faites moi penser dés que j'ai réparé...


----------



## Dedalus (20 Janvier 2005)

dans mes stocks perso :





Piqués à ma s½ur qui l'avait acheté en ligne :










Encore une exhumation (chez moi, en tout cas, peut-être l'ai-je vu passer ici...
réminiscences en tout cas


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Janvier 2005)

?


----------



## teo (21 Janvier 2005)

cette après-midi, ça va être un peu ça...  

_Supercalifragilisticexpialidoscious !_ de Julie Andrews sur la BO de _Mary Poppins_

_Tighten up _de Electronic sur _Electronic_

_Go Film (hard version)_ de Covenant sur _Euro EP_

_Somebody told me_ de The killers.

_Face to face_ de Siouxie and the Banshees sur la BO _Batman 2_

_Dance_ de Covenant sur _Halo_ Original Soundtrack ?

_Bullet (Ellen Allien Flow Mix)_ de Covenant sur _A Bugged Out Mix CD_

_Invisible & silent _de Covenant sur _Northern Light_

_Mad World (Grayedout Mix) feat. Michael Andrews_ de _Gary Jules_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> cette après-midi, ça va être un peu ça...
> 
> _Supercalifragilisticexpialidoscious !_ de Julie Andrews sur la BO de _Mary Poppins_
> 
> ...




tu enlèves 2 ou 3 trucs et c'est une Picthfork-list


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

Mais dis-moi teo, t'as pas les vacances de fabien à écouter ? 

(et ça repart en tre le deux !   )


----------



## teo (21 Janvier 2005)

J'ai découvert Covenant, Electronic et The Killers sur ta radio, bêta* 

Pour Siouxie, je connaissais du lycée (!) mais là j'ai vu Batman 2 l'autre jour et ça a éveillé ma curiosité...

* je parle donc du site en ß  je me permettrai pas d'insulter le meilleur d'entre nous 

PS:'tain faudrait faire une thèse sur les clin d'½il et sous-entendus des films de super-héros US... je vous dis que ça. La perle revenant à Spider-Man 2... je vous laisse trouver... on pourrait faire Celluloid Closet # 2


PS2: salut notre Bergère préférée ! à la prochaine miniAES, je poserai ma laine près de toi ! hier ça le faisait pas trop pour causer ! pour les films super8 de notre Georges Lucas adoré, à moins qu'il n'y mette un veto, je peux te passer les bobines. On règle ça par MP, pas la peine d'encombrer le post avec des vieilles photos...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Fans de Undertones, unissez-vous !!!
> 
> Téléchargez le plug-in d'Audioscrobbler et rejoignez le groupe de Macgeneration !!!
> 
> ...


 Pour moi, c'est fait depuis quelques jours (4 je crois) et je dois être à 190 morceaux lus. Laissez moi le temps, mais je vous rejoindrai... mais ni sur DM, ni sur Undertones!   

Allez hop, un peu de hiphop!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Janvier 2005)

Ouch, ya égalité sur DM et undertones...
les prochaines heures vont êtres chaudes!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ouch, ya égalité sur DM et undertones...
> les prochaines heures vont êtres chaudes!



je ne suis pas là ce week end


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ouch, ya égalité sur DM et undertones...
> les prochaines heures vont êtres chaudes!



en plus il n'y a eu aucune MAJ depuis le 13 chez moi


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas là ce week end


 Héhé, dommage... 


Pour tes mises à jour, c'est bizarre. ça fonctionne bien chez moi


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, dommage...
> 
> 
> Pour tes mises à jour, c'est bizarre. ça fonctionne bien chez moi



Sur ton profil audioscrobbler tes quelques 200 écoutes n'ont pas généré de top artists ni de top songs c'est de cette MAJ dont je parle


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Janvier 2005)

"Hello, salut les potes!
Ici Jean Pat' de Radio Pirate!"

(Radi Radi Radi Radio) Radio Pirate.
(Radio) Tout l'monde s'éclate,
(Radi Radi Radi Radio) Radio Pirate.
(Radio) Tout l'monde s'éclate!

On a nos pubs, pubs.. (Pu Pu Pu Pu Pu Pu Pubs)
On a nos pubs, pubs.. (Pu Pu Pu Pu Pu Pu Pubs)
Alors bravo radio radio radio oh ooh!

(Radi Radi Radi Radio) Radio Pirate.
(Radio) Tout l'monde s'éclate! Waou.. Musique!

Dans un vieux terrain vague,
Une antenne en zigzag.
On a notr' poste à nous.
On s'amuse comme des fous.
Dehors l'orage fait rage.
Les ondes portent nos messages.
Ha ha ha.. Dans l'micro ça rigole,
Les fous ont la parole.. (Ha ha ha ha!)

"T'aurais pas un reggae?
J'ai envie d'méclater!"

"J'ai un disque du Splendid..."
"Oh non! La tasse, le bide!"

"Fais un peu gaffe, Martine,
T'as l'cul sur la platine..."

Dans l'micro je rigole,
Les fous ont la parole!

(Radi Radi Radi Radio) Radio Pirate,
(Radio) Tout l'monde s'éclate..
(Radi Radi Radi Radio) Radio Pirate,
(Radio) Tout l'monde s'éclate!

On a nos pubs, pubs.. (Pu Pu Pu Pu Pu Pu Pubs)
On a nos pubs, pubs.. (Pu Pu Pu Pu Pu Pu Pubs)
Alors bravo radio radio radio oh oh!

(Radi Radi Radi Radio) Radio Pirate,
(Radio) Tout l'monde s'éclate! Waou.. Musique!

Yeah! Super musique, hey c'est trop.. Wow!

"Allo, ici c'est Bob.
Qui voudrait vendr' sa mob'.."

"Finallement c'est Nicole,
J'ai broyé ta bagnole.."

"Jeune homme un peu coincé,
Cherche jeune fille délurée.."

"Coucou c'est moi Popaul,
Bonjour à toutes les folles!"

(Radi Radi Radi Radio) Radio Pirate,
(Radio) Tout l'monde s'éclate,
(Radi Radi Radi Radio) Radio Pirate,
(Radio) Tout l'monde s'éclate!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Sur ton profil audioscrobbler tes quelques 200 écoutes n'ont pas généré de top artists ni de top songs c'est de cette MAJ dont je parle


 Ok, je ne savais pas. J'en avais parlé à Téo en MP et il m'avait répondu que ça devrait prendre une semaine : je pensais que c'était lié à mon inscription récente... le temps qu'il y ait assez de chansons. 
Merci


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ok, je ne savais pas. J'en avais parlé à Téo en MP et il m'avait répondu que ça devrait prendre une semaine : je pensais que c'était lié à mon inscription récente... le temps qu'il y ait assez de chansons.
> Merci



Non puisque Fanrem inscrit en dernier a déjà un Top Artists et un Top Songs 

Ed, je t'invite à te méfier des dires de quelqu'un qui n'écoutes pas Undertones        J'espère plus pour longtemps d'ailleurs


----------



## IceandFire (21 Janvier 2005)

Bon le club privé c'est fini ?  
It's in our hands live in japan... super son...
config Ipod sur mini chaine philips en attendant les amplis ATOL et CD sur des Cantabilé JMR...


----------



## teo (21 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ok, je ne savais pas. J'en avais parlé à Téo en MP et il m'avait répondu que ça devrait prendre une semaine : je pensais que c'était lié à mon inscription récente... le temps qu'il y ait assez de chansons.
> Merci



Je préfère Teo sans accent (et sans H pour ceux qui aiment avec), même si ça n'a pas trop d'importance 

Bizarre, vous avez dit bizarre... je comprend pas non plus comment je suis passé de 8 à 11'000 morceaux en quasi une semaine. J'avais l'impression qu'il prenait son temps pour les mises à jour, mais là il devait avoir un sacré paquet de retard. Depuis que j'ai passé les 10'000, mes listes ne sont updatées que toutes les 150 morceaux joués (contre 10-15 au début)

Pour tes Tops songs/Top artists Ed, sur une de tes pages last.fm (il y a 2 Ed_The_Ed en recherche !  ), il est mentionné _There is not enough data in your profile yet, get listening._ Il faut donc persévérer... D'ailleurs on voit qu'Immelmann est dans tes _voisins_, si tu ne l'as pas ajouté toi-même, c'est que vous devez avoir des goûts très similaires 

_Pitchfork:_ pour répondre plus précisément à ta question sur les titres soulignés en traitillé dans les lists de Last.fm, ce sont les morceaux qui ne sont pas streamés par la radio. Seuls les morceaux soulignés pleins sont dispos dans la base de last.fm. Et il y a même du français (Gainsbourg, MC Solaar, Rita Mitsouko...)

_Radios_ J'ai bien regardé: les radios "persos" dispos dont on parlait l'autre jour sont des radios dites _Profile radio_: c'est donc que des morceaux que statistiquement vous risquez d'aimer, basée sur vos écoutes et les écoutes de vos _voisins_.

Pour avoir sa propre _User Radio_, il faut payer une obole (comme on veut en fait) d'1¤ minimum par mois je crois. Avec quelques bonus pour saupoudrer le tout. Ca c'est à vous de voir si vous voulez soutenir la radio et ses promoteurs.


----------



## yvos (21 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> tu enlèves 2 ou 3 trucs et c'est une Picthfork-list


 
tu veux dire la catastrophe des killers?


----------



## teo (21 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Bon le club privé c'est fini ?
> It's in our hands live in japan... super son...
> config Ipod sur mini chaine philips en attendant les amplis ATOL et CD sur des Cantabilé JMR...



Sorry. Mais viens nous rejoindre IceAndFire... Je suis sur que j'apprécierai ton profil radio ! 

On va essayer à l'avenir de rester dans le cadre. Si vous avez des questions spécifiques, essayons d'utiliser les MP sur macgé ou sur last.fm/audioscrobbler.


----------



## teo (21 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ed, je t'invite à te méfier des dires de quelqu'un qui n'écoute pas Undertones        J'espère plus pour longtemps d'ailleurs



Ce garçon est très fort, hier soir à la fin de la mini AES, il m'a gentiment prêté 2 CD originaux de ses chers Undertones afin que je puisse pendant son absence du week-end, continuer à alimenter la base de données d'encore plus d'Undertones. 

Tu crois que j'avais pas remarqué... fourbe !  Tu es démasqué...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ce garçon est très fort, hier soir à la fin de la mini AES, il m'a gentiment prêté 2 CD originaux de ses chers Undertones afin que je puisse pendant son absence du week-end, continuer à alimenter la base de données d'encore plus d'Undertones.
> 
> Tu crois que j'avais pas remarqué... fourbe !  Tu es démasqué...


 mdr! 

Bon, merci à Teo (sans accent et sans h) et Pitch pour leurs infos... Audioscrobler est vraiment sympa mais finalement assez complexe (parce que très riche je pense) il me faudra pas mal de temps pour m'y faire. 
Bon weekend et bonne écoute.

Ice&fire, viens nous rejoindre... hihihi.


----------



## yvos (21 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> mdr!
> 
> Bon, merci à Teo (sans accent et sans h) et Pitch pour leurs infos... Audioscrobler est vraiment sympa mais finalement assez complexe (parce que très riche je pense) il me faudra pas mal de temps pour m'y faire.
> Bon weekend et bonne écoute.
> ...


 
moi, j'ai pas tout  compris..l'historique s'efface automatiquement?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Janvier 2005)

------


----------



## Dedalus (21 Janvier 2005)




----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Janvier 2005)

Alors c'est qui celui là ?   ya des cadeaux à gagner


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

>



De la musique de corrida


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> c'est celui là que tu cherches PatochMan ?



   Crénomdedieu!!! Tu l'as???? :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:


----------



## Immelman (21 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'est qui celui là ?   ya des cadeaux à gagner


 C'est pas lui?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Crénomdedieu!!! Tu l'as???? :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:



  oui, mais c'est du vinyl   

ça va bien sur ton île sauvage


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas lui?




 c'est lui  :affraid:  :style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> ça va bien sur ton île sauvage



OUI; ça peut aller. Depuis le début Janvier, je bosse à Sartène. Bastion de granit perché à flanc de colline et d'allure très austère et sauvage ; justement...  

Too bad que Wayne soit en vinyl...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> OUI; ça peut aller. Depuis le début Janvier, je bosse à Sartène. Bastion de granit perché à flanc de colline et d'allure très austère et sauvage ; justement...
> 
> Too bad que Wayne soit en vinyl...



Tu habites au paradis...  

Oui, je n'ai plus qu'une cinquantaine de 33t, beaucoup de Kraftwerk, Eno, un ou deux New York Dolls, Suicide, Television "Marquee Moon", Devo, Miles Davis et Coltrane aussi beaucoup...
"Marquee Moon" Television tu connais ?


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Janvier 2005)

Sur ma platine en ce moment :

*Richard Desjardin* Boom Boom (1998) toujours aussi génial & (très très) bien écrit, "frainchemin" 






*Tony Williams* Lifetime -  Spectrum: Anthology (1997) Pour une fois l'avant-garde ne se démode pas


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Tu habites au paradis... ... Il parraît... Le paradis est juste là où tu l'as décidé ; au moment où tu es disposé... (Philo de comptoire)
> 
> 
> "Marquee Moon" Television tu connais ?


Je connais  mais j'ai toujours préféré les choses plus basiques ; pourquoi pas simplistes (Gabba gabba hey!)


----------



## Dedalus (21 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> De la musique de corrida




Nan (enfin, ça l'est devenu bien après), El gato montés (se traduit par Le Chat sauvage) est un opéra  (1914), très populaire en Espagne, avec le plus célèbre paso-doble de l'histoire. je faisais écouter ça à une de mes nièces qui ignorait ce qu'était un paso-doble...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je connais  mais j'ai toujours préféré les choses plus basiques ; pourquoi pas simplistes (Gabba gabba hey!)



Oui, j'aime aussi  :rateau: mais avec le temps je me suis intéressé à toutes les musiques et même le chant des oiseaux  
(tu complétes mes citations   )

Pour le paso doble c'est vrai  qu'il faut que j'en trouve


----------



## Immelman (21 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> c'est lui  :affraid:  :style:


 Hehe, merci pour le cadeau .

La photo que tu as montre me fait pense a Coney Island Baby, allez hop play.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> mais avec le temps je me suis intéressé à toutes les musiques et même le chant des oiseaux



... Avec le temps ; je vais pas en m'arrangeant...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Hehe, merci pour le cadeau .
> 
> La photo que tu as montre me fait pense a Coney Island Baby, allez hop play.



Alors là :rateau:  Coney Island Baby  et The Bells surement mes deux albums préférés de Lou Reed avec Berlin, New York et les autres bien sur


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Avec le temps ; je vais pas en m'arrangeant...



moi non plus :mouais:  :hosto:  :affraid:  :casse:  :modo:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> moi non plus :mouais:  :hosto:  :affraid:  :casse:  :modo:



C'est ce qui fait qu'on t'aime bien  Reste comme ça...  
J'ai passé le réveillon du 31 avec Patrick Eudeline... Il n'a pas changé non plus


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qui fait qu'on t'aime bien  Reste comme ça...
> J'ai passé le réveillon du 31 avec Patrick Eudeline... Il n'a pas changé non plus



Asphalt:rateau:Jungle 
t'as le bonjour de Kidboojiboy 
avec le nombre de papiers que j'ai lu de Patrick Eudeline :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Asphalt:rateau:Jungle
> t'as le bonjour de Kidboojiboy
> avec le nombre de papiers que j'ai lu de Patrick Eudeline :love:



... Un personnage attachant. Un peu notre grand père à tous  ou une vieille peluche destroy toute niquée... Il a morflé, mais la tronche garde le cap... Il aime bien passer quelques jours en Corse


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Janvier 2005)

----- :hosto:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> ----- :hosto:



J'ai! Vinyl tirage limité... Pas réécouté depuis des lustres


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'ai! Vinyl tirage limité... Pas réécouté depuis des lustres



Si tu as encore une platine vas y


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as encore une platine vas y



... Heuuuu ; c'est à dire que je suis déjà suffisament dépréssif, en ce moment... Je tiens pas à m'en remettre une couche... Ce serait trop de bonheur d'un coup


----------



## Dedalus (21 Janvier 2005)

J'ai épaté cette même nièce (pas facile d'(épater une mouflette quand on est un vieux de 40 berges et quelque  ) !) en lui faisant écouter des ondes Martenot ! Elle n'avait jamais rien entendu de tel et ça lui a paru tout à fait barbare


----------



## Immelman (21 Janvier 2005)

Tres tres bon, recu avant hier direct de la part de Ben.  avec en prime Yeah, It's Supposed To Sound Like That...
Jetez un coup d'oeil c'est sympa, et ne vous fiez pas a la couverture. A part la premiere chanson (good propaganda) ceux sont plus des "love songs" qu'autres choses.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Janvier 2005)

-------


----------



## Dedalus (21 Janvier 2005)

C'était bien du Messiaen que je lui ai fait écouter (remarque, t'avais de fortes chances de tomber juste  )
Et d'ailleurs c'est toi qui m'as fait repenser à ça en parlant de chant d'oiseaux


----------



## hegemonikon (22 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> C'était bien du Messiaen que je lui ai fait écouter (remarque, t'avais de fortes chances de tomber juste  )
> Et d'ailleurs c'est toi qui m'as fait repenser à ça en parlant de chant d'oiseaux



Et encore c'était l'époque de Manufrance : celle des catalogues


----------



## DandyWarhol (22 Janvier 2005)

Une proposition: Un petit thread dans ce grand thread: 
Vous souvenez vous de votre premier disque acheté? (en vrai hein! Pas le premier disque bien qu'on a acheté, je dis bien le premier!  Là on va rigoler!   )

Moi ça devait etre le 45 tours de Ghostbusters par Parker Jr.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Une proposition: Un petit thread dans ce grand thread:
> Vous souvenez vous de votre premier disque acheté? (en vrai hein! Pas le premier disque bien qu'on a acheté, je dis bien le premier!  )
> 
> Moi ça devait etre le 45 tours de Ghostbusters par Parker Jr.



Non, je me rappelle pas du premier... Tout ce dont je me souviens ; c'est qu'à l'époque, pour trouver un disque, il nous fallait faire des kilomètres, les pieds nus dans la neige. Il y avait des loups qui menaçaient nos frêles vies, au détours de chaque bosquet... quand ce n'étaient pas les bandits de grands chemins, prêts à nous égorger, au retour, pour nous dérober les précieuses galettes achetées au bourg... Oui... c'était il y a bien longtemps... Bien longtemps...  Comment ça ; il n'y a pas de loups en Corse? Si! Il y en avait ; jadis! Traîtez-moi de menteur ; pendant que vous y êtes!


----------



## Immelman (22 Janvier 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Une proposition: Un petit thread dans ce grand thread:
> Vous souvenez vous de votre premier disque acheté? (en vrai hein! Pas le premier disque bien qu'on a acheté, je dis bien le premier!  Là on va rigoler!   )
> 
> Moi ça devait etre le 45 tours de Ghostbusters par Parker Jr.


 Prince - Batman. Pour ma maman, pour son anniversaire :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Janvier 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Une proposition: Un petit thread dans ce grand thread:
> Vous souvenez vous de votre premier disque acheté? (en vrai hein! Pas le premier disque bien qu'on a acheté, je dis bien le premier!  Là on va rigoler!   )



Moi c'est celui là "Pop Corn" par les "Hot Butter", l'été 1972 
(Compositeur : Gershon Kingsley / Stan Free)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Aujourd'hui ce sera un seul album : "Troublegum" de Therapy.... En boucle et à fond... Je me sens une âme de sociopathe...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui ce sera un seul album : "Troublegum" de Therapy.... En boucle et à fond... Je me sens une âme de sociopathe...



C'est l'hiver qui te donne ce Blues psychiatrique   pour avoir autant besoin d'une Therapy...

Quel est ton premier disque acheté, tu ne sais vraiment plus ? par curiosité ? et en échappant aux 

loups bien sur :hosto:


----------



## teo (22 Janvier 2005)

Pour les "toutes premières fois" , il ya  ce post sous iGeneration.fr pour ceux qui veulent, on a déjà bien dégrossi ! Y'a les débuts avec le CD, puis on a dérivé sur les concerts, les mp3, etc.

Sinon, là, après _How to kill your dj [part two]_, je me fais une tournée aléatoire de depeche mode.
Et du Undertones aussi, pour équilibrer 
Sinon yvos je te répond par MP pour ta question sur Audioscrobbler.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Janvier 2005)

Olivier Messiaen


----------



## FANREM (22 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Non puisque Fanrem inscrit en dernier a déjà un Top Artists et un Top Songs



Et encore, c'etait qu'un essai (avec Alice in chains) juste pour vérifier le fonctionnement de la machine

Preparez vous a voir débarquer du Green Day a la pelle
Je trouve qu'il y a trop de Undertones

Apres, j'ecoute en boucle du R.E.M.     :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Janvier 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Preparez vous a voir débarquer du Green Day a la pelle



-----OK!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Janvier 2005)

Oyez oyez !!! Fans d'electro en Gelbique : The Hacker & Vitalic seront a la Soundstation de Liege ce 5 fevrier 2005 :love: :love: :love:





PS - avec plein d'autres


----------



## IceandFire (22 Janvier 2005)

Belle and sebastian, placebo, prefab sprout, Bjork, LLoyd Cole, Midnight Oil....


----------



## yvos (22 Janvier 2005)

Sonic Youth, bad moon rising, i love her all the time  :love:


----------



## teo (22 Janvier 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Et encore, c'etait qu'un essai (avec Alice in chains) juste pour vérifier le fonctionnement de la machine
> 
> Preparez vous a voir débarquer du Green Day a la pelle
> Je trouve qu'il y a trop de Undertones
> ...




Moi là j'écoute le Best of de Undertones  chacun son tour, Pitchfork. Et je t'accorde qu'ils sont excellents 
Sinon, si FANREM s'y met sérieusement, je pourrai cultiver des styles musicaux habituellement peu goutés. Miam, je me réjouis d'avance...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Moi là j'écoute le Best of de Undertones  chacun son tour, Pitchfork. Et je t'accorde qu'ils sont excellents
> Sinon, si FANREM s'y met sérieusement, je pourrai cultiver des styles musicaux habituellement peu goutés. Miam, je me réjouis d'avance...



A genoux ; bande de gueux ; quand les Undertones passent  sur vos misérables lobes pariétaux!!!


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> A genoux ; bande de gueux ; quand les Undertones passent  sur vos misérables lobes pariétaux!!!



On les soignent avec ça , ( les lobes pariétaux   )


----------



## FANREM (22 Janvier 2005)

Si vous aimez Undertones, écoutez les Buzzcocks. Sur que ca va vous plaire (PS : ils avaient 10 ans d'avance)


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Janvier 2005)

Surfin' the UK


----------



## IceandFire (23 Janvier 2005)

c'est bien frais ces petits KEANE....bonne surprise, en plus balaise, pas de gratte que du piano, basse, batterie...ca me donne envie de reprendre les baguettes avec mon groupe de pop/rock....
Allez Mardi prochain repèt'


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Allez Mardi prochain repèt'



Ok!!! on va dans la cave ou au garage  :style:


----------



## IceandFire (23 Janvier 2005)

non non locaux de repèt à la campagne avec tout le matos qui faut


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> non non locaux de repèt à la campagne avec tout le matos qui faut



 .
"Heart Of The Country" sur cet album   mais il y a de la guitare


----------



## IceandFire (24 Janvier 2005)

La plus belle voix d'angleterre avait titré le N.M.E....
ça fait du bien surtout lorque la jeune femme chante, on à envie de la connaitre....de l'épouser 
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> La plus belle voix d'angleterre avait titré le N.M.E....
> ça fait du bien surtout lorque la jeune femme chante, on à envie de la connaitre....de l'épouser
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Je l'avais il y a dix ans, je l'ai offert à une jeune fille :love: Trés trés bon disque


----------



## jeep2nine (24 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> A genoux ; bande de gueux ; quand les Undertones passent  sur vos misérables lobes pariétaux!!!



Un de mes meilleurs vinyls : All Wrapped Up !   
Une pochette... appétissante ! Un double album absolument fantastique.


----------



## MrStone (24 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Sonic Youth, bad moon rising, i love her all the time  :love:



   Très bon album... dans la même veine, presque même époque Evol était aussi très bon :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Janvier 2005)

je ne sais plus à qui j'ai prêté ce disque... :mouais:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Janvier 2005)

------   :rateau:  :style: 
il y a du GYBE dans Magma, ou l'inverse...


----------



## DandyWarhol (24 Janvier 2005)

Je ne sais pas trop ce qu'ils sont devenus   
Ca faisait longtemps que je les avais pas écouté..


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Janvier 2005)

Ahhhh, :love:


----------



## KARL40 (24 Janvier 2005)

Je suis toujours scotché au GUN CLUB en ce moment.
Mais j'attends avec impatience le nouveau ... THE TRAIL OF DEAD qui sort cette semaine ....


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Janvier 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis toujours scotché au GUN CLUB en ce moment.



:rateau:Miami:rateau:


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2005)

Les scissor sisters.

Et je rigole beaucoup. :love:


----------



## Fllinc (24 Janvier 2005)

Là là tout de suite, j'écoute la douce voix de mon professeur d'analyse numérique...

Mais dès que le cours se termine, je branche mon ipod et j'écoute Thomas Fersen, histoire de me remonter le moral un peu... Ça déprime les maths


----------



## Universe player (24 Janvier 2005)

eh ben moi c'est beucoup de metal mais en fait je peux ecouter de tout jusquà la musique classique...
eh oui je suis musicien donc inspiration oblige !!!!
Et surtout, mais alors surtout j'adore Steve Vai !!!!!!


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Janvier 2005)

En ce moment je suis très :
http://www.tindersticks.co.uk/


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

Fllinc a dit:
			
		

> Là là tout de suite, j'écoute la douce voix de mon professeur d'analyse numérique...
> 
> Mais dès que le cours se termine, je branche mon ipod et j'écoute Thomas Fersen, histoire de me remonter le moral un peu... Ça déprime les maths



Ah bon? Ca remonte le moral Thoma Fersen?
 :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

Le blues faut en profiter, fils du désert...

Profite !!!

Luther Allison je te dis.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

je cultive mon blues à grans coup de Jewel


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

Mouais...

Tia tort je ne suis pas toujours de mauvais conseil...


----------



## Gilbertus (24 Janvier 2005)

Moi en ce moment c'est Noir Désir... Bon d'accord c'est pas original, mais ça fait du bien. Sauf pour ceux qui ont le cafard.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Moi en ce moment c'est Noir Désir... Bon d'accord c'est pas original, mais ça fait du bien. Sauf pour ceux qui ont le cafard.



RAH NOM DE DIEU DE BORDEL A CUL DE POMPE A MERDE !!!!!!

LES KINGS OF THE MERDE !!!

NOIR DESIR !!!!!

STOP J'EN AI DEJA TROP PARLE.....


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mouais...
> 
> Tia tort je ne suis pas toujours de mauvais conseil...


Ben oui, mais je connais pas


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, mais je connais pas



C'est pas une excuse...

En plus je te crois pas que tu connais pas Luther Allison...

Pas possible...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas une excuse...
> 
> En plus je te crois pas que tu connais pas Luther Allison...
> 
> Pas possible...



ben si pourtant. Désolé :rose:


----------



## Gilbertus (24 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> RAH NOM DE DIEU DE BORDEL A CUL DE POMPE A MERDE !!!!!!
> 
> LES KINGS OF THE MERDE !!!
> 
> ...



Au moins cela a le mérite d'être clair   Mais cela ne me fera pas changer d'avis


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ben si pourtant. Désolé :rose:



Putain Luther Allison...

Le Pere de Bernard Allison...

Merde !


----------



## Alcidnikopol (24 Janvier 2005)

salut

moi j aurais plutot tendance a ecouter de la disco pour me remonter le morale
( Village pepole, gloria gaynor, donna summer, patrick hernandez , bonney M)
mais d habitude sa va plutot du lourd ( lofofora, rammstein, system of a down, necroblaspheme,...) au classique ( la wally, akme,...)

a++


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

Alcidnikopol a dit:
			
		

> salut
> 
> moi j aurais plutot tendance a ecouter de la disco pour me remonter le morale
> ( Village pepole, gloria gaynor, donna summer, patrick hernandez , bonney M)
> ...



Et André Rieu ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

Alcidnikopol a dit:
			
		

> salut
> 
> moi j aurais plutot tendance a ecouter de la disco pour me remonter le morale
> ( Village pepole, gloria gaynor, donna summer, patrick hernandez , bonney M)
> ...



Richard Clayderman c'est bien aussi
Quoique pour le moral, Gotainer soit le top


----------



## Alcidnikopol (24 Janvier 2005)

nop pas lui c  trop comment dire
j adhere pas a cette mentalite du gars qui fais du classique pour ce faire de la thune, dans le classique j aime les opera pour etre plus precis, comme dans le jazz ( Porgy and beth)

+1 pour goatainer


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

Alcidnikopol a dit:
			
		

> nop pas lui c  trop comment dire
> j adhere pas a cette mentalite du gars qui fais du classique pour ce faire de la thune, dans le classique j aime les opera pour etre plus precis, comme dans le jazz ( Porgy and beth)
> 
> +1 pour goatainer



Ouais mais en fait je rigolais.

Je ne jure que par Michel Sardou...


----------



## Alcidnikopol (24 Janvier 2005)

sa y est j ai trouve pourquoi rieu et claydermann j aime pas
c certe de grnads techniciens mais pas capble de creeation


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

Alcidnikopol a dit:
			
		

> nop pas lui c  trop comment dire
> j adhere pas a cette mentalite du gars qui fais du classique pour ce faire de la thune, dans le classique j aime les opera pour etre plus precis, comme dans le jazz ( Porgy and beth)
> 
> +1 pour goatainer



Clayderman fait du classique? Mais p'tit chat, c'est comme dire que PhilCollins fait du rock...


----------



## Immelman (24 Janvier 2005)

Si ils manient la "technique" comme tu manies l'orthographe j'ai peur...  

J'ecoute les news de BBC1


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Si ils manient la "technique" comme tu manies l'orthographe j'ai peur...
> 
> J'ecoute les news de BBC1



On s'en fout, non ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais en fait je rigolais.
> 
> Je ne jure que par Michel Sardou...


ne m'appelez plus jamais Frananananananananceu...


----------



## Alcidnikopol (24 Janvier 2005)

desole pour l orthographe je fais des efforts mais c une chose qui me depasse
voir  me surpasse des fois
et avec mon petit clavier et mes gros doigts sa aide pas
quoique je troquerai volontier mon clavier contre un burin et des plaque de pierre
lol


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ne m'appelez plus jamais Frananananananananceu...



PLus sérieusement, là...

Tout de suite...

Buddy Rich - Dancing man.... énorme....


----------



## Immelman (24 Janvier 2005)

Je t'aiiiiiiiime :love:

..._Et pour repondre a ta question, non :rateau:_


----------



## Alcidnikopol (24 Janvier 2005)

la tout de suite
le coup de boule de keruskun  des goristes
groupe typique de brest
c trop fort


----------



## Fllinc (25 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon? Ca remonte le moral Thoma Fersen?
> :mouais:



Bien sûr, c'est très joyeux Fersen! Très humain!


----------



## teo (25 Janvier 2005)

_Mast Nazroon Se Allah Bachhae_ de Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan sur _Devotional Songs_

Merci Sonny Boy pour nous avoir enfin donné des _noms_, je vais pouvoir partir en recherche, car je connais pas non plus... 
Et ça m'intrigue


----------



## IceandFire (25 Janvier 2005)

People Are People...ayé j'ai replongé Teo


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2005)

Avis à la population! Si vous ne connaissez pas, ruez vous chez votre disquaire, et si vous connaissez... pourquoi n'êtes vous pas en train de les écouter?!?   :love:


----------



## Microsoft (25 Janvier 2005)

En ce moment j'écoute beaucoup Du Plaisir de Michel Sardou.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire la catastrophe des killers?



La catastrophe des killers ?   

Au fait en passant comme cela vous connaissez ce petit groupe ?


----------



## IceandFire (25 Janvier 2005)

c'est quoi de la musique de chambre ?  
emergency, it's beautifull...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère Teo sans accent (et sans H pour ceux qui aiment avec), même si ça n'a pas trop d'importance
> 
> Bizarre, vous avez dit bizarre... je comprend pas non plus comment je suis passé de 8 à 11'000 morceaux en quasi une semaine. J'avais l'impression qu'il prenait son temps pour les mises à jour, mais là il devait avoir un sacré paquet de retard. Depuis que j'ai passé les 10'000, mes listes ne sont updatées que toutes les 150 morceaux joués (contre 10-15 au début)
> 
> ...



La MAJ est fantaisiste. 

De retour de chez mes parents, j'ai retrouvé à la cave plus de 200 CD que je croyais avoir vendu j'en ai ramené une 30. Hüsker Dü, His Name is A Live, Pankow, Elijah Mantle, Planète Zen ou Rise and Fall Of A Decade vont débarquer  dans le club privé ...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Janvier 2005)

Là j'écoute Bernard...  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (25 Janvier 2005)

Caresses et bises à l'oeil....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Là j'écoute Bernard...  :love:



Bon choix   

En ce moment c'est Elvis Presley et Ottis Redding.


----------



## IceandFire (25 Janvier 2005)

HOMOGENIC... Bachelorette est un hymne....


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Bon choix
> 
> En ce moment c'est Elvis Presley et Ottis Redding.



Bonjour   

Alors révision des classiques ce matin


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Alors révision des classiques ce matin



Ottis Redding je connais depuis que j'ai rencontré mon épouse et j'ai trouvé cela génial. Elvis j'avoue que j'avais un a priori et que naturellement je vais vers des choses plus gutturales et plus électroniques    mais je dois avouer que c'est pas mal


----------



## IceandFire (25 Janvier 2005)

Elvis c'est le king ! 
allez POST avec Isobel un autre Hymne


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Elvis j'avoue que j'avais un a priori et que naturellement,t je vais vers des choses plus gutturales et plus électroniques    mais je dois avouer que c'est pas mal



Elvis n'avait pas besoin de StarAc, c'est déjà un bon point


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Janvier 2005)

-------


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Quitte à passer pour un blaireau, j'écoute un vieux _Tears for Fears_ des familles et *c'est BON !*
> :love:
> 
> 
> ...


 Blaireau! 




:casse:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Blaireau!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ed_the_head


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> La MAJ est fantaisiste.
> 
> De retour de chez mes parents, j'ai retrouvé à la cave plus de 200 CD que je croyais avoir vendu j'en ai ramené une 30. Hüsker Dü, His Name is A Live, Pankow, Elijah Mantle, Planète Zen ou Rise and Fall Of A Decade vont débarquer  dans le club privé ...


 Tout à fait. 

En plus, je crois qu'il va falloir au moins 6 mois de stats pour qu'un semblant de cohérence apparaissent dans ce que j'écoute. 
Mais bon, l'idée est pas mal. Je reste dans chez Audiosrobler.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ed_the_head


 Ouch, réactif le pitch. :casse:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait.
> 
> En plus, je crois qu'il va falloir au moins 6 mois de stats pour qu'un semblant de cohérence apparaissent dans ce que j'écoute.
> Mais bon, l'idée est pas mal. Je reste dans chez Audiosrobler.



sur ma page perso (via last.fm) je suis à 661 undertones mais sur la page de macgeneration seulement à 453


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

Sans rire ??


Tia vraiment pas de rate.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> sur ma page perso (via last.fm) je suis à 661 undertones mais sur la page de macgeneration seulement à 453



Moi, j'ai des soucis pour écouter ta radio, (Quitte à passer pour un blaireau  )


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> HOMOGENIC... Bachelorette est un hymne....



Un hymne à quoi...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Je ne connais pas la honte ni la limite.
> J'enchaine avec _Bronski Beat_ et *c'est toujours aussi bon !!!!*
> :love:


 Par principe. :mouais:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> L'émotion m'empêche d'écrire son nom...



Moi aussi j'en tremble    :love:


----------



## macmarco (25 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Nota bene tutti :_ elle ne se prénomme pas *"Véronica"* comme tendrait à l'indiquer l'image insérée.
> _Il s'agit d'un piège grossier pour vous dérouter._
> :mouais:



_*Kim Wilde ?*_
Marrant, pour Voulzy aussi !


----------



## macmarco (25 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai laissé tomber Kim Wilde qu'en me disant que *Sade faisait plus intello.*
> :rose:



_*Smooth operator...*_ :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> _*Smooth operator...*_ :love:



Bon les jeunes   vous voulez bien arrêter de flooder sur ce thread   C'est sérieux ici


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oups pardon.
> :rose:  :rateau:



Roberto cela se voit que tu es nioubie dans ce thread     

Je ne roule pas pour l'Islande


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Roberto cela se voit que tu es nioubie dans ce thread
> 
> Je ne roule pas pour l'Islande



Tu peux m'aider pour capter ta (vos) radios, merci


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'était un exemple : _les tiennes ne vendent pas autant d'albums !_



alors là tu as raison, à part moi personne n'achète   

sinon puisqu'on est dans la séquence nostalgie : je viens d'écouter irène cara


----------



## je hais les ordis (25 Janvier 2005)

yo eh oui je hais les ordis mais je les utilise pour faire de la musique 

j'ecoute un peu de tout sauf de la musique francaise, ca me revolte cette bouillie gnangnan, evidemment tous ne sont pas mauvais ( piaf, brel gainsbourg...) sinon un peu de hip hop ( the roots, label ninja tune..wu tang) du jazz aussi ( miles, coltrane,stan getz, ella fitzgerald,  gil evans  et les autres ) de la drum n bass aussi ( diesel boy, aphrodite ,roni size, anakin...) , sinon en vrac pink floyd, bjork, portishead, RATM, asian dub foundation, bob marley, philadelphia experiment, roy hargrove, ernest ranglin....

j'utilise protools avec une DIGI001, et en ce moment le crack de reason me pose des problemes donc si vous avez une solus ) merci d'avance 

a plus les zicos


----------



## Macounette (25 Janvier 2005)

... en ce moment je n'écoute rien. J'ai prêté mon iPod à un collègue de bureau qui avait le cafard... en espérant que cela lui remonte un peu le moral.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux m'aider pour capter ta (vos) radios, merci



tu vas par exemple sur ma page de last.fm :  Pitchwork et tu cliques sur LISTEN en haut à droite et il devrait télecharger un fichier intitulé playlist.m3u et l'ouvrir dans Itunes.

Il te faut patienter pendant 50 secondes à 1 minute car le début est "parasité" - comme l'a dit plus tôt Teo il s'agit plutôt de radio correspondant à nos profils qu'exactement nos radios


----------



## teo (25 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Je ne connais pas la honte ni la limite.
> J'enchaine avec _Bronski Beat_ et *c'est toujours aussi bon !!!!*
> :love:





Pas de honte, même si sb est pas content, je suis toujours prêt à sauter dans le goudron et les plumes  avec Jimmy 

Sinon depuis hier, j'écoute rien, à part les radios car ... jh#%%%ùù***$$¤¤¤dijiou  

 
J'en suis au dossier Compilations, lettre H... Déjà 30 go à la poubelle...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> tu cliques sur LISTEN en haut à droite et il devrait télecharger un fichier intitulé playlist.m3u et l'ouvrir dans Itunes.




Il ne me télécharge pas le fichier  :hein: SOS


----------



## KARL40 (25 Janvier 2005)

Je croyais que c'était un thread muzik ici ...  

Ah pardon, j'avais pas vu que c'était roberto


----------



## teo (25 Janvier 2005)

Roberto, si tu me-nous lances sur le sujet des troubles sensualités pubères, ce sujet va déraper grave et tu vas plus savoir où te foutre    Auto-modérons-nous !   

_Rabat-joie... allez Roberto vas-y... allez vas-y juste pour voir   )_


----------



## KARL40 (25 Janvier 2005)

De quoi vous parliez déjà ......


----------



## teo (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> La catastrophe des killers ?



ce que j'ai pu en lire sur le web, c'est controversé au niveau qualité 

Je connaissais pas avant découter sur ta _profile radio_ mon cher !


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Il ne me télécharge pas le fichier  :hein: SOS



-----


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> -----



------ :mouais:


----------



## KARL40 (25 Janvier 2005)

Tu connais les WHITE STRIPES ?

Et bien ce "petit bout" joue de la batterie et elle ... a les plus beaux seins du rock !!!


----------



## teo (25 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> ------ :mouais:


Tu as rien sur le Bureau ? Essaie de voir si tu peux pas copier l'URL et le copier dans iTunes dans Ouvrir le flux dans le MenuAvancé (pomme-U)
Pour les questions Audioscrobbler / lastfm, préférez les MP à Pitchfork ou moi ou la FAQ du site lui-même, ça encombrera pas ce post, comme mentionné plus haut...


----------



## KARL40 (25 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez 
Ah ouais les solos de batterie ça doit être... [i a dit:
			
		

> visuel ![/i]
> :love: :love: :love: :love:


 
Oui ... :rose:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Tu as rien sur le Bureau ? Essaie de voir si tu peux pas copier l'URL et le copier dans iTunes dans Ouvrir le flux dans le MenuAvancé (pomme-U)
> Pour les questions Audioscrobbler / lastfm, préférez les MP à Pitchfork ou moi ou la FAQ du site lui-même, ça encombrera pas ce post, comme mentionné plus haut...



D'accord, j'essaye de suite...


(merci)


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'aime bien ce tradada !*
> :rose:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Fais comme chez toi


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais les WHITE STRIPES ?
> 
> Et bien ce "petit bout" joue de la batterie et elle ... a les plus beaux seins du rock !!!



j'ai un peu écouté Trailer of Dead je dois avouer que le sticker "Pink Floyd rencontre Nirvana" m'a un peu refroidit


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Tu as rien sur le Bureau ? Essaie de voir si tu peux pas copier l'URL et le copier dans iTunes dans Ouvrir le flux dans le MenuAvancé (pomme-U)
> Pour les questions Audioscrobbler / lastfm, préférez les MP à Pitchfork ou moi ou la FAQ du site lui-même, ça encombrera pas ce post, comme mentionné plus haut...



On parle musique et on fait un peu la pub pour macgeneration et ipdodgeneration


----------



## Gabi (25 Janvier 2005)

Rhââaa... Là tout de suite : *"Headphones"* de l'album "Post" de Björk.

C'est vraiment incroyable : comment une chanson que j'ai déjà ecouté tant de fois peut-elle encore me faire cet effet ? Ecoutez cette chanson dans une piéce calme, avec des écouteurs et en fermant les yeux : quelle sensation de paix, d'harmonie ! C'est quelque chose que je souhaite à tout le monde.

Vous allez rire, mais en l'écoutant je viens de me dire :_ c'est encore meilleur qu'un orgasme._


----------



## KARL40 (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un peu écouté Trailer of Dead je dois avouer que le sticker "Pink Floyd rencontre Nirvana" m'a un peu refroidit



Je n'ai pas encore écouté leur nouvel album (et comme je pars en vacances cela va attendre 15 jours encore   ) mais leur précédent "Source, Tags and codes" est une merveille de rock bruitiste.

Par contre je n'explique pas la référence à Pink Floyd ....   
Mais je te ferais un compte rendu détaillé dès écoute    

Sinon, là je découvre l'album de BLOC PARTY "Silent alarm".
Dansant, avec de jolis guitares pop, bref sympa mais innofensif ! Et encore je n'ai pas été voir du coté des paroles   Groupe à consommer immédiatement (par ces grands froids il est bon de remuer son corps   ) et à oublier ? 

Stay Free !


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Janvier 2005)

Puisqu'on parle de musique, je me souviens d'une epoque qui voyait emerger une belle nation,
laquelle possede un style vestimentaire poche du gilet laine/cheveux long et gras/pantalon dechire...
un hymne qui se nommait viole moi (rape me) et une devise a jamais passe a la posterite:
-I hate myself and I want to die....
Cette nation appelle Grunge a vu naitre nombre de groupe dont les plus celebre (Nirvana biensur mais aussi les Smashing Pumpkins,Soundgarden,PearlJam...) ont disparu du paysage musical actuel...

De cette Periode mentalement resigne.....et sorti un album et un groupe que j'ai redecouvert en nettoyant ma discotheque et qui merite toute l'attention des amateurs de musique des annees 90...
il s'agit de "King for a day....fool for a lifetime" des excellent Faith no More....
apres les mauvais album de Pearl Jam (les 2 derniers) le split de Soungarden...et des Smashing,
les mauvaise reformation des initiateurs du mouvement (Pixies....).
Quel plaisir d'ecouter un tel album....

A conseiller d'urgence.

ps: rien a voir mais le live de Patti smith et les reedition des album de sublime (surtout le second smoke hand)......merite tout autant d'etre ecoute ou reecoute. 

Rock and roll is NOT dead!!!!!


----------



## teo (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> On parle musique et on fait un peu la pub pour macgeneration et ipdodgeneration



Oui mais certains posts font un peu "digression" quand tu vois l'ensemble. Enfin, si on déborde, dites-le nous les gars 

Juste pour info donc, les infos ont changé dans la page utilisateurs d'Audioscrobbler (pas dans la page groupe), il y a maintenant:
- Recent Tracks
- Weekly Artist Chart*
- Weekly Track Chart*
- Top Artists
- Top Tracks

*ajoutés à la nouvelle page

Rien ne change avec last.fm

Sinon avant de me coucher:
_1.  Black Mesa - E te no ha 
2.  Sophie Tucker - Oh! You Have No Idea 
3.  Howard Shore - The Council Of Elrond (Lord of the ring - 1)
4.  Funky Transport Feat. Boney L. - Chord O Roy (Phonique Remix) 
5.  Knowtoryous - Bomberclaad Joint_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'on parle de musique, je me souviens d'une epoque qui voyait emerger une belle nation,
> laquelle possede un style vestimentaire poche du gilet laine/cheveux long et gras/pantalon dechire...
> un hymne qui se nommait viole moi (rape me) et une devise a jamais passe a la posterite:
> -I hate myself and I want to die....
> ...



J'ai un pote qui était fan de Faith No More  et d'autres groupes de grunge et/ou métal ... je l'ai revu 10 ans après fan total de techno


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un pote qui était fan de Faith No More  et d'autres groupes de grunge et/ou métal ... je l'ai revu 10 ans après fan total de techno



Teins,c'est marrant ca......
Mais moi en regle generale mon truc c'est plutot Eeels
surtout Souljacker
mais la techno,bof....je serais plutot electro type Air....ou Sebastien tellier.
Bon,de toute facon les gouts evoluent....


----------



## IceandFire (25 Janvier 2005)

allez un ptit coup de Sanseverino...  très sympa le bonhomme du reste


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> allez un ptit coup de Sanseverino...  très sympa le bonhomme du reste



Tiens puisque l'on parle de musique et vu ta signature tu pourras peut etre me renseigner....

Bjork a fait quelque chose de bien a part vespertine (et encore je devrai dire Yoga)???
Enfin,c'est une histoire de gout.....(surtout ne te sens pas attaque! )

Cote envole musicale je prefererai un Radiohead (Kid A? Pablo honey? Ok computer!!!!)


----------



## IceandFire (26 Janvier 2005)

yoga est sur HOMOGENIC , vespertine est un album intimiste, le dernier en date est Medulla, encore moins accessible car entièrement fait à base de voix humaine...Mais fort intérèssant


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> yoga est sur HOMOGENIC , vespertine est un album intimiste, le dernier en date est Medulla, encore moins accessible car entièrement fait à base de voix humaine...Mais fort intérèssant



effectivement, je n'ai verifier sur mes cd qu'apres avoir poste.....c'est pas bien du tout...
donc du coup seul yoga est du style bjork-que-j'apprecie.
Mais le dernier le dit medulla....je ne le trouve pas intimiste mais insuportable....les arrangement terriblement bon de ses ancines album on presque disparu et la voix de bjork n'est pas (selon moi, je me repette mais je veux pas qu'il y est meprise...) son principal atout.

le morceau de bjork qui m'a vraiment marque c'etait le live qu'elle a fait sur canal+ (yoga avec 12 violon,superbe...)


----------



## IceandFire (26 Janvier 2005)

c'est vespertine qui est intimiste relis mon post .... Les gouts et les couleurs...


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2005)

_Lullaby (acoustic)_ de Jack Johnson sur _Brushfire Fairytales_

_Endorphinmachine_ sur Prince sur _The gold experience_

_Magnolias forever_ de Claude François

_Quelqu'un m'a dit_ de Carla Bruni sur _Quelqu'un m'a dit_

_Seven (Album Version)_ de David Bowie sur _Seven_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Janvier 2005)

Gwres Prynhawn de Gorky's Zygotic Mynci


----------



## MrStone (26 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Magnolias forever_ de Claude François


----------



## IceandFire (26 Janvier 2005)

THE SINGLES des Cure... surement grace à mon ami David qui à fait ce livre : http://www.after-the-rain.com


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2005)

Depuis j'ai eu Dalida et _Parle plus bas_, là, il y a Georges Michael qui termine _Strangest thing_ sur _Older_. iTunes me la joue pop cet après-midi !

Bon, j'ai eu aussi droit à Tragedy Khadafi et Brooklyn Funk Essentials. Et les Bérus et les White Stripes sont à portée de fichiers...


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2005)

Pour info, à propos de la lenteur des mises à jours sur last/audioscrobbler.
ils ont aussi du succès, donc des pb de serveurs  Les serveurs sont débordés donc ils font passer les updates de utilisateurs payants avants les autres.
Si vous en avez les moyens, leur contribution minimale est de 1¤ par mois je crois.

Allez faire un tour sur leur page d'accueil pour plus de précision.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour info, à propos de la lenteur des mises à jours sur last/audioscrobbler.
> ils ont aussi du succès, donc des pb de serveurs  Les serveurs sont débordés donc ils font passer les updates de utilisateurs payants avants les autres.
> Si vous en avez les moyens, leur contribution minimale est de 1¤ par mois je crois.
> 
> Allez faire un tour sur leur page d'accueil pour plus de précision.


----------



## IceandFire (26 Janvier 2005)

Le cure remix très bon.... oué c'est une journée cure today


----------



## yvos (26 Janvier 2005)

Disposable Heroes of Hyphoprisy..Television, the drug of a nation


----------



## macmarco (26 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Disposable Heroes of Hyphoprisy..Television, the drug of a nation


----------



## Tangi (27 Janvier 2005)

Voilà cette nuit, deux choix entendus dans l'émission de Bernard Lenoir (à partir de 21h du lundi au jeudi sur France Inter) : deux excellents groupes de Rock : 


Elefant, rien à dire 17/20...





Et Grand National, le single "Talk amongst yourselves" est un petit chef d'oeuvre...





Bonne écoute à tous, quoique vous écoutiez ...


----------



## je hais les ordis (27 Janvier 2005)

homogenic est qd meme un des albums qui me fait planer le plus.....bien sur apres pink floyd evidemment ( dark side )


----------



## Foguenne (27 Janvier 2005)

Début de journée avec les Chemical Brothers. J'aime assez leur nouvel opus.


----------



## IceandFire (27 Janvier 2005)

Là c'est HOUSE OF LOVE avec le fameux BBC sessions...
donc un florilège de ce merveilleux groupe....qui devrait se reformer selon mes sources :


----------



## teo (27 Janvier 2005)

Je suis dans une matinée fraîche... j'ai une liste aléatoire composée de DM, Covenant, Miss Kittin et Ugress.
je n'en sors pas vraiment. Le mood du moment. Froid et industriel. Les commémorations de la semaine, peut-être aussi.
J'ai lu dans _Versus*_ que DM travaille en ce moment avec _Ben Hillier_ (Elbow, Suede, Pulp, New Order) sur un nouvel album.
Et KFMDM devrait sortir son nouvel album, _Fubar_, en septembre 

_[Edit: là c'est Never let me down again, en live... je voudrais mourir en entendant ce morceau le jour où il faudra]_

* avec un petit bout d'article dans _Demos_, sur mes potes de _Sugusland_, à Genève. Si vous dressez l'oreille aux groupes _Fugazi_, _Redfish_, _Noise Gate_, vous devriez aimer. J'ai une démo, pas de date prévue pour la suite. Tout ce que je peux dire c'est que c'est du sauvage, comme dirait l'autre. 6 morceaux qui tuent.
Je dois dire que j'ai bien accroché avec la maquette du magazine lui même, à part quelques typos illisbles.


----------



## IceandFire (27 Janvier 2005)

IMPERIAL TEEN...  je sais même pas si ils existent toujours...?
yavait le clavier des faith no more inside 
mike patton lui était ailleurs... 
mais c'était bien cool ce groupe, il y avait des jolies fifilles : basse, batterie je crois ... ou guitare batterie....à moins que .... etc...


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Janvier 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> homogenic est qd meme un des albums qui me fait planer le plus.....bien sur apres pink floyd evidemment ( dark side )



HA!! le dark side.....un des trois album les plus vendu dans le monde.....

Pour ma part le wish you were here et son super Shine on you crazy diamond vaut tous les autres Pink Floyd. (en meme temps Relic.......hum.....dur dur....) :mouais:


----------



## MrStone (27 Janvier 2005)

Là Everyday du Cinematic Orchestra...
Pas mon préféré mais je découvre des choses nouvelles à chaque écoute...


----------



## je hais les ordis (27 Janvier 2005)

wish you were here aaaaah, tiens ca me donne envie de l'ecouter la maintenant...cinematic orchestra est vraiment excellent aussi, mais que pensez vous de Kind of blue ? c'est mon disque fétiche, eh oui le jazz et ses legendes c'est un autre monde.....


----------



## Dedalus (27 Janvier 2005)

Qui parlait de jazz ?
Dans les grands classiques :


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Qui parlait de jazz ? Dans les grands classiques :




Moi !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Moi !!!



Hum... Jazz...
Le Brad Meldau quartet ou trio!!!!!
Notamment la superbe reprise de "Exit Music for a Film" (Radiohead)


----------



## IceandFire (27 Janvier 2005)

Je vais shooter les ptits DEPORTIVO taleur...


----------



## Luc G (27 Janvier 2005)

Pour rester au jazz, Steve Grossman : "do it" avant de passe à Billie


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Je vais shooter les ptits DEPORTIVO taleur...



Ben, comme ca tu nous diras comment il sont ces petit jeunes....
Leur disque a l'air pas mal.


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Janvier 2005)

Tiiens, là j'ecoute Rancid....entre les clash derniere periode et les Jam...
Vraiment pas mal (surtout and out come the wolf)
enfin, en plus punk rock 90' quand meme ....


----------



## IceandFire (27 Janvier 2005)

ok ! pour le moment je vais laisser MIDNIGHT OIL me porter jusqu'à eux avec l'aide de l'ipod


----------



## DandyWarhol (27 Janvier 2005)

Ciao a tutti!
Pour ceux qui aiment bien les reprises qui n'ont plus trop de rapport avec les versions originales, je vous conseille ce que j'écoute en ce moment:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Janvier 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti!
> Pour ceux qui aiment bien les reprises qui n'ont plus trop de rapport avec les versions originales, je vous conseille ce que j'écoute en ce moment:



Il y a cela aussi






Ok je sors


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Janvier 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti!
> Pour ceux qui aiment bien les reprises qui n'ont plus trop de rapport avec les versions originales, je vous conseille ce que j'écoute en ce moment:



C'est le noir, donc le Rock....il est excellent (surtout la reprise de Poupee de cire meme si je prefere celle d'Oberkampf....)
Excellent....


----------



## Tangi (27 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Il y a cela aussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pourquoi tu sors, Nouvelle Vague, c'est hyper chouette ...


----------



## Dedalus (27 Janvier 2005)

ça que j'avais envie d'écouter depuis un moment...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Janvier 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu sors, Nouvelle Vague, c'est hyper chouette ...



Relis le thread en décembre on a en parlé ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Il y a cela aussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tangi (27 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Relis le thread en décembre on a en parlé ...


Tu sais je suis abonné à cette discussion depuis un moment, enfin quelques mois en tout cas, et il y a de nouveaux messages tout le temps, plus de 220 pages de discussion (dans la présentation par défaut). J'ai loupé celui-là apparemment...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Janvier 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais je suis abonné à cette discussion depuis un moment, enfin quelques mois en tout cas, et il y a de nouveaux messages tout le temps, plus de 220 pages de discussion (dans la présentation par défaut). J'ai loupé celui-là apparemment...



il y en avait plus d'1


----------



## teo (27 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Il y a cela aussi
> Ok je sors



Si tu fais une recherche dans ce fil, tu verras que nous sommes partagés sur le sujet 
*One ne relance pas le débat svp !*

A part ça, juste une info, je viens d'apprendre que Hood passe au Café de la Danse, demain soir avec Magic Rays.
Je connais pas _Hood_, mais j'ai très envie de voir _Magic Rays _que j'ai jamais vu quand j'étais en Suisse. Je pourrai acheter leur nouvel album ! 

Si certains sont intéressés, c'est 17 ¤ à 19h30, pas loin de Bastille, contact pour RV par MP. J'offre la première tournée.


----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu sors, Nouvelle Vague, c'est hyper chouette ...


 
Ba alors, Pitch', t'aimes pas nouvelle vague? tiens, j'avais pas capté


----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Si tu fais une recherche dans ce fil, tu verras que nous sommes partagés sur le sujet
> *One ne relance pas le débat svp !*


 
c'est pas un débat, c'est un pugilat, et les pugilats, c'est comme ça  

vous pensez quoi du dernier Florent Pagny? plutôt énergique, hein...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Ba alors, Pitch', t'aimes pas nouvelle vague? tiens, j'avais pas capté



N'est ce pas Renaud qui chantait _C'est pas l'homme qui prend la mer c'est la mer qui prend l'homme _


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas un débat, c'est un pugilat, et les pugilats, c'est comme ça
> 
> vous pensez quoi du dernier Florent Pagny? plutôt énergique, hein...



C'est un de ses albums les plus aboutis. La Patagonie lui procure la grâce et l'inspiration que le taux d'imposition français lui avait enlevées


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Si tu fais une recherche dans ce fil, tu verras que nous sommes partagés sur le sujet
> *One ne relance pas le débat svp !*
> 
> A part ça, juste une info, je viens d'apprendre que Hood passe au Café de la Danse, demain soir avec Magic Rays.
> ...



Teo à l'époque je n'avais pas parlé des deux titres bonus


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Janvier 2005)

KILL YOUR CHILDREN

Nothing is true
Except you
Make one mistake, you're on trial
Make one mistake, I'll be there
Make one mistake, I'll come running
In the middle of the night, I'll kill your dreams
Nothing is true
Ecstasy is the key
Ecstasy
Last night I met a great big man
Walking in the shadows of my mind
We sat and talked for a little while
He showed me his foot, I showed him my scars
We went out into the country
To see the night, to see the stars
To see the night, to touch the stars
To see the light, to be the stars
Ecstasy
Nothing is true
Ecstasy is the key
Ecstasy


----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Si tu fais une recherche dans ce fil, tu verras que nous sommes partagés sur le sujet
> *One ne relance pas le débat svp !*
> 
> A part ça, juste une info, je viens d'apprendre que Hood passe au Café de la Danse, demain soir avec Magic Rays.
> ...


 
c'est con, c'est pas loin de chez moi, et je connais un bon rade pas cher, mais demain, pô possible...
t'es sur que c'est pas ce soir par hasard?


----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est un de ses albums les plus aboutis. La Patagonie lui procure la grâce et l'inspiration que le taux d'imposition français lui avait enlevées


 
trop d'impôts tue l'inspiration!


----------



## teo (27 Janvier 2005)

Oui c'est le 28, j'ai vérifié; ce soir je vais voir _Method Man_ à l'Elysée-Montmartre... (j'ai appris ça à midi !) ça va me faire drôle 



> Vendredi 28 / 19h30 / 17 euros
> HOOD + MAGIC RAYS
> Concert à l'occasion de la sorie de leur nouvel album "Outside Closer". Accordé aux vastes paysages hivernaux et brumeux, Hood délivre une musique en apesanteur et hypnotiques où règnent les fantômes du quotidien.



Sinon, là c'est les _Stereo MCs_ avec _Step it up_ sur _Connected_. Groupe excellent


----------



## teo (27 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Teo à l'époque je n'avais pas parlé des deux titres bonus



parle nous donc des titres bonus ! 
_PS: c'est lesquels les titres bonus ?      :mouais:_



PS: Yvos: c'est dommage, je t'aurai bien payé un verre ! C'est quoi son nom à ton petit rade ? Que  je sache où aller s'il fait soif en sortant !  Si on peut pas faire de pub pour les débits de boisson ici, > MP...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> parle nous donc des titres bonus !
> _PS: c'est lesquels les titres bonus ?      :mouais:_
> 
> 
> ...



un titre de Joseph K et un de A Flock of Seaguls sur le Digipack 

En ce moment j'écoute le Love Will Tear Us Apart et je me fais la réflexion que, à l'écoute, Ian aurait peut être ... merde il l'a fait 

Petite question : comment cela se passe-t-il pour faire une reprise ? est-ce que l'artiste ou les ayant droits peuvent refuser une reprise et dans quelles conditions ?

En ce moment la version originale    Ian est immortel


----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> parle nous donc des titres bonus !
> _PS: c'est lesquels les titres bonus ?   :mouais:_
> 
> 
> ...


 
objectif lune, rue de la roquette, happy hour jusqu'à 2h du mat'


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> objectif lune, rue de la roquette, happy hour jusqu'à 2h du mat'



Je propose un débat Teo Vs. Pitchfork arbitré par Yvos : 

_Est-on Has Been   lorsqu'on n'aime pas Nouvelle Vague ?_


----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je propose un débat Teo Vs. Pitchfork arbitré par Yvos :
> 
> _Est-on Has Been  lorsqu'on n'aime pas Nouvelle Vague ?_


 
un peu de easy listening, c'est quand même sympa. J'aime bien, ca me permet de faire la vaisselle avec le sourire et sans péter les verres. 

sinon, j'ai mes ventilos de pcs qui tournent à fond, je crois pas que ce soit pour refroidir la pièce par contre. c'est tout ce que j'ai dans l'poste en fond sonore


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Janvier 2005)

Never Let Me Down Again par The Mission


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Janvier 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti!
> Pour ceux qui aiment bien les reprises qui n'ont plus trop de rapport avec les versions originales, je vous conseille ce que j'écoute en ce moment:



Oui,oui......il y en a plusieurs...
4,exactement ( Le noir plutot rock....Le rose et bleu plutot pop/electro et une version speciale cloclo)

Le Bleu est lui aussi tres bien avec une excellente version latino de Drive my car....
Voila et merki pour ton coup de boule.


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Janvier 2005)

En parlant de reprise, celle de la marche de l'empire ( starwars ) Par Rage Against the Machine
(celle de Metallica est bien aussi)


----------



## teo (27 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je propose un débat Teo Vs. Pitchfork arbitré par Yvos :
> _Est-on Has Been   lorsqu'on n'aime pas Nouvelle Vague ?_



Quand quand quand ! ! !

La solution en semaine (pas très sérieux mais plus de possiblilité  )
la solution en week-end journée (une petite tasse de thé ?)
la solution en week-end soir (ça en général ça limite)

D'autres débats sont volontiers acceptés !   (j'en ai un: _vos plus grosses daubes et justifiez-les !_ )

Bon la je vous laisse sinon j'aurai jamais mes places pour Method Man et il parait que c'est 'achement bien. Et ça me ferait ch*** de traverser Paris sous la neige pour rien...


Sinon, là c'était Gainsbourg et _Marilu_ sur _Initials BB_


----------



## Tangi (27 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Début de journée avec les Chemical Brothers. J'aime assez leur nouvel opus.



*Super album, effectivement     ...​ *


----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2005)

Sebadoh, Bakesale


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Sebadoh, Bakesale



Sebadoh   Pugilaaaaaaaaattttttttttttttttttt   

Bon choix Yvos (toujours avoir un arbitre dans sa poche   )


----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2005)

sais tu de quoi tu parles au fait? 

bon aller, un petit freak scene de dinosaur jr

(j'arrive pas à mettre la main sur mon unique chemise de bucheron, zut)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> sais tu de quoi tu parles au fait?
> 
> bon aller, un petit freak scene de dinosaur jr
> 
> (j'arrive pas à mettre la main sur mon unique chemise de bucheron, zut)



Oui Sebadoh je connais j'en ai même eu un il doit traîner dans la cave de mes parents avec du MP3 cela n'arriverait pas     

En ce moment c'est Gorky Zygotic Minci


----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2005)

bon ba moi je suis passé à Autechre et l'album chiastic slide


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bon ba moi je suis passé à Autechre et l'album chiastic slide



Gotan Project


----------



## Gilbertus (27 Janvier 2005)

Moi c'est Jean-Sébastien BACH...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est Jean-Sébastien BACH...



Qui ça


----------



## Gilbertus (27 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Qui ça


 Non ! laisse tomber... C'est un vieux... C'est culturel !


----------



## Luc G (27 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Qui ça


Voilà ce que c'est, pitchfork, de trop traîner sur ce fil : tu deviens sourd !  

(Comment ça, c'est pas pour ça ?   )


----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2005)

on peut même dire qu'il l'habite, ce fil


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Non ! laisse tomber... C'est un vieux... C'est culturel !



Je connais bien un JS Bach mais pas de Jean-Sebastien Bach


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Voilà ce que c'est, pitchfork, de trop traîner sur ce fil : tu deviens sourd !
> 
> (Comment ça, c'est pas pour ça ?   )



N'est ce pas Beethoven qui était sourd ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> on peut même dire qu'il l'habite, ce fil



Je le hante ; en plus Teo n'étant pas là je peux faire des vagues


----------



## Freelancer (28 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Petite question : comment cela se passe-t-il pour faire une reprise ? est-ce que l'artiste ou les ayant droits peuvent refuser une reprise et dans quelles conditions ?
> 
> En ce moment la version originale    Ian est immortel



Ben, en fait l'artiste n'a que sa tronche a fermer, meme s'il est auteur compositeur. il encaisse ses D.A. et il la boucle (ou il se pend s'il n'a que ça a faire pour passer à la posterité), puisque ce sont les maisons d'editions qui s'occupent de tout.
En general, le petit cheque de la sacem reussi à convaincre les plus virulents   

Dieu merci, notre pays a enfin retrouvé un semblant de justice : la peine de prison avec sursis de florent pagny (quel chanteur, quel homme) a été commuée en petite amende. quoique les salauds, ils l'attaquent au porte-monnaie.


----------



## Tangi (28 Janvier 2005)

:affraid:  ... 


			
				Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Dieu merci, notre pays a enfin retrouvé un semblant de justice : la peine de prison avec sursis de florent pagny (*quel chanteur, quel homme* ) a été commuée en petite amende. quoique les salauds, ils l'attaquent au porte-monnaie.


Sans commentaire... J'ai dû mal lire...

:affraid:  ...


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  ...
> 
> Sans commentaire... J'ai dû mal lire...
> 
> :affraid:  ...



Euh...
En fait, c'est de l'ironie, je pense...


----------



## Freelancer (28 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Euh...
> En fait, c'est de l'ironie, je pense...



j'aurais du mettre un gyrophare, des smileys qui clignotent "attention, je ne pense pas ce que j'ecrit". ou plutot "attention, je ne pense pas" tout court   

ps : moi, je suis plutot Nina Simone, Dusty Springfield. et un petit kylie minogue de temps en temps   j'adore la tete des gens qd je prononce "kylie". ils font une tete du genre "le pauvre, il est encore plus atteint qu'il n'y parait"


----------



## Tangi (28 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Euh...
> En fait, c'est de l'ironie, je pense...


Ca m'a vraiment foutu les jetons ...
Je préfère ça, ça me rassure, quelle idée de mettre ça sans smilies ni rien. Je me suis fais eu  :rateau: :rose:... On oublie ...  

J'étais prêt à :casse:... Enfin j'exagère peut être un peu ...


----------



## Dedalus (28 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je connais bien un JS Bach mais pas de Jean-Sebastien Bach



 ça me fait penser à ce bien connu journaliste de France Musiques (parti maintenant) qui se délectait à prononcer sur le mode teuton-guttural ses YYohhannn Sebastian Barrrrrrhhhhh, le tout avec un rude, savoureux et rocailleux  accent du sud ouest  (j'ai rien contre l'accent du s-o, bien au contraire, c'est le mélange des deux qui était loufoque )  (ce serait pourtant une hérésie de dire Johann Christian Bach au lieu de Jean-Chrétien, car ce fils de Bach n'a aucunement fait carrière en Allemagne




			
				Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> N'est ce pas Beethoven qui était sourd ? )


bah oui, et syphilitique en plus !   

rassure-toi, même sourd, tu serais en bonne compagnie, Smetana était raide sourd et Fauré aussi


----------



## Tangi (28 Janvier 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais du mettre un gyrophare, des smileys qui clignotent "attention, je ne pense pas ce que j'ecrit". ou plutot "attention, je ne pense pas" tout court
> 
> ps : moi, je suis plutot Nina Simone, Dusty Springfield. et un petit kylie minogue de temps en temps   j'adore la tete des gens qd je prononce "kylie". ils font une tete du genre "le pauvre, il est encore plus atteint qu'il n'y parait"


Ne recommance pas ... Ou au moins mets les gyrophares et tout le toutim comme tu dis pour les grosses tartes, les gros débiles dans mon genre à qui il faut du temps pour comprendre et qui tombent dans le panneau :rose:  :rose:  :rose:... Tu me fais signe la prochaine fois  ...

Je suis un peu fatigué, j'ai pas toute ma tête ...


----------



## Freelancer (28 Janvier 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'a vraiment foutu les jetons ...
> Je préfère ça, ça me rassure, quelle idée de mettre ça sans smilies ni rien. Je me suis fais eu  :rateau: :rose:... On oublie ...
> 
> J'étais prêt à :casse:... Enfin j'exagère peut être un peu ...



Desolé d'avoir provoqué un kernel panic   Je ne savais pas que la grande chanson francophone (florent, pascal, isabelle, celine, chimène et les autres) etait un sujet si sensible.
Je ferait penitence : deux joy division et un bloody valentine feront-ils l'affaire?
quoique je préférerais deux bloody mary et un diana ross...


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais du mettre un gyrophare, des smileys qui clignotent "attention, je ne pense pas ce que j'ecrit". ou plutot "attention, je ne pense pas" tout court
> 
> ps : moi, je suis plutot Nina Simone, Dusty Springfield. et un petit kylie minogue de temps en temps   j'adore la tete des gens qd je prononce "kylie". ils font une tete du genre "le pauvre, il est encore plus atteint qu'il n'y parait"



Bah moi, j'aime bien Kylie ! :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Tangi (28 Janvier 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Desolé d'avoir provoqué un kernel panic   Je ne savais pas que la grande chanson francophone (florent, pascal, isabelle, celine, chimène et les autres) etait un sujet si sensible.
> Je ferait penitence : deux joy division et un bloody valentine feront-ils l'affaire?
> quoique je préférerais deux bloody mary et un diana ross...


Tout ce que tu veux sauf les crétins sus-cités... De plus je ne connais pas Joy Division & Co (ou alors de nom)... Moi je serais plutôt Buck65 ou Black Rebel Motorcycle Club en ce moment (enfin en ce moment j'écoute aussi beaucoup The Chemical Brohers, Mylo, Grand National... Enfin la liste est trop longue, iTunes ne s'arrête jamais )...

Ecoute ce que tu veux et évite ce genre de blague sadique à l'avenir, j'ai 23 ans mais le coeur d'un viellard agonisant...

C'est bizarre que tu parles de Kernel Panic, je viens d'en avoir un, sans raison apparente, tu serais pas derière tout ça mon salaud ???   ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Janvier 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Tout ce que tu veux sauf les crétins sus-cités... De plus je ne connais pas Joy Division & Co (ou alors de nom)... Moi je serais plutôt Buck65 ou Black Rebel Motorcycle Club en ce moment (enfin en ce moment j'écoute aussi beaucoup The Chemical Brohers, Mylo, Grand National... Enfin la liste est trop longue, iTunes ne s'arrête jamais )...
> 
> Ecoute ce que tu veux et évite ce genre de blague sadique à l'avenir, j'ai 23 ans mais le coeur d'un viellard agonisant...
> 
> C'est bizarre que tu parles de Kernel Panic, je viens d'en avoir un, sans raison apparente, tu serais pas derière tout ça mon salaud ???   ...



Tangi, je vais faire court avant que Maître Teo n'arrive :

J'avais critiqué Nouvelle Vague (certes de façon un peu saignante ; je suis un peu comme Freelancer parfois je n'utilise pas de smileys) car je trouvais l'ensemble très plat, trop homogène et que l'habillage bossa nova n'était pas super. Surtout certaines des interprétations cassent littéralement l'esprit des originaux : notamment le Lowe Will Tear Us Apart de Joy Division, le Teenage Kikcs de Undertones et le Marian de Sisters of Mercy


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (28 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bah moi, j'aime bien Kylie ! :love: :love: :love: :love:



KylieKylie


----------



## stefdebrux (28 Janvier 2005)

tiens tiens... "pitchfork" comme le groupe ? (project...)

sinon en effet "Marian" de Sisters of Mercy, ça ne vieillira jamais à mes yeux.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> D'autres débats sont volontiers acceptés !   (j'en ai un: _vos plus grosses daubes et justifiez-les !_ )



Je commence sur le thème _vos plus grosses daubes et justifiez-les !_ 

On pourrait appeler ce thème _A chacun sa Karen Chéryl !_ Teo si tu nous lis   

Cet été : Ozone. Justification : cela crée davantage d'animation à un mariage (le nôtre) que du Front 242, du Laibach ou du Caspar Brötzmann Massaker


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Janvier 2005)

stefdebrux a dit:
			
		

> tiens tiens... "pitchfork" comme le groupe ? (project...)
> 
> sinon en effet "Marian" de Sisters of Mercy, ça ne vieillira jamais à mes yeux.



Non Andrew's Pitchfork


----------



## Freelancer (28 Janvier 2005)

Bon maintenant, on arrete, c'est une maison serieuse, ici.

quoique, pour la bonne bouche... une autre?


----------



## stefdebrux (28 Janvier 2005)

ben quoi un bon Laibach ou un bon Einsturzende neu bauten a un mariage c'est pas mal je trouve... quoi ????

pour la blondinette, vous êtes en manque les gars ?  :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Janvier 2005)

stefdebrux a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi un bon Laibach ou un bon Einsturzende neu bauten a un mariage c'est pas mal je trouve... quoi ????
> 
> pour la blondinette, vous êtes en manque les gars ?  :rateau:



On se marie quand     

Pour Kylie je cherche des photos de l'époque Jason Donovan


----------



## yvos (28 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je commence sur le thème _vos plus grosses daubes et justifiez-les !_


 
_[mode provok à mort: on]_ euh, Depeche Mode? _[mode provok à mort : off] _


sinon, question daube (je vais me faire casser la gueule par Bassman si il passe par ici), j'aime bien War for Territory, de Sepultura 



(Pitch, ton idée n'est peut-être pas fantastique, parce que ça va finir en pugilat)


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2005)

Bon, me revoilà pour _hanter_ à mon tour ce post (ouh ouh uhhhhh  :affraid: ).

Pour les _Chemical_, j'ai promis que j'achetais pas de musique ce mois-ci, donc je ronge mon frein, mai sje n'attend que ça, en plus je vais sans doute aller les voir en février je crois qu'ils passent. _Buck 65_, si on connait pas c'est dommage, ce gars est tout simplement incroyable. Du hip-hop canadien blanc en costard cravate... c'est fort. Je l'ai vu 3 fois, il a une dizaine de cd à son actif, dont un sorti le 25 janvier et tout ça avec talent et humour 

Tangi, je pense bien que tu n'inclus pas _Joy Division_ & _Co_ dans ta liste de crétin, mais si c'était le cas, tu vas pas faire long par ici, il y a des inconditionnels qui peuvent mordre violemment. ( Attention... le voilà, il arrive  c'était de l'humour donc...) fais gaffe à ton petit c½ur de vieillard, le jeunot !

Pour Kylie (ou doit on dire Kaïlee ?), c'est pas ma tasse de thé, à part un _mash-up _ que tous auront reconnu ?), dont vous pouvez avoir une version trash en piste -1 (ghost track, j'ai eu du mal à la récupérer !) sur _As heard on Radio Soulwax Pt2_ de 2 Many DJ's.
J'aime tellement ce morceau plein d'autodérision que j'ai mis la version midi comme sonnerie sur mon cell., ça dérange tellement personne que je loupe tous mes appels. Na na na, na na na...  Oui je peux être grave moi aussi.

Là je me fais une matinée partagée entre_ The politics of dancing_ de de Paul van Dik -iio, timo mass :love:- et aussi je révise _Magicrays_ pour ce soir, je retiens ton bistrot, Yvos, pour après, si vous êtes vers bastille, je suis tt seul ce soir  et envie de sortir !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> _[mode provok à mort: on]_ euh, Depeche Mode? _[mode provok à mort : off] _
> 
> 
> sinon, question daube (je vais me faire casser la gueule par Bassman si il passe par ici), j'aime bien War for Territory, de Sepultura
> ...



C'est l'idée de Teo   

Je pense que par daube Teo voulait dire des groupes ou artistes que l'on a écouté jeune et que l'on n'écoute plus,  ou des artistes ou groupes surprenant par rapport à la musique que l'on écoute (dans mon cas Ozone peut surprendre   )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bon, me revoilà pour _hanter_ à mon tour ce post (ouh ouh uhhhhh  :affraid: ).
> 
> Pour les _Chemical_, j'ai promis que j'achetais pas de musique ce mois-ci, donc je ronge mon frein, mai sje n'attend que ça, en plus je vais sans doute aller les voir en février je crois qu'ils passent. _Buck 65_, si on connait pas c'est dommage, ce gars est tout simplement incroyable. Du hip-hop canadien blanc en costard cravate... c'est fort. Je l'ai vu 3 fois, il a une dizaine de cd à son actif, dont un sorti le 25 janvier et tout ça avec talent et humour
> 
> ...



Pour les Newbies, il faudrait peut être faire une liste des groupes sur lesquels il n'y aucun humour possible dans ce fil


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je commence sur le thème _vos plus grosses daubes et justifiez-les !_
> 
> On pourrait appeler ce thème _A chacun sa Karen Chéryl !_ Teo si tu nous lis
> 
> Cet été : Ozone. Justification : cela crée davantage d'animation à un mariage (le nôtre) que du Front 242, du Laibach ou du Caspar Brötzmann Massaker



pour _Ozone_, j'ai découvert ce truc cet hiver, c'est ce que j'appele de l'_eurotrash pour autobahn_... tu sais les compils dans les stations services ! En fait je sais plus qui m'avait envoyé un clip en Lego super bien fait et ça le faisait bien.

Je suis zen , cher Pitchfork, et tu sais bien qu'il n'y pas eu que KC dans mes premiers achats de gamin 
j'en ai encore d'autres pour vous amusez encore longtemps autour d'une bière ! 

Et je peux tout à fait comprendre que DM passe pour de la daube, faudra juste le justifier... c'est ça qui fera le sel de la discussion !   Et j'ai des arguments en face...


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Pour les Newbies, il faudrait peut être faire une liste des groupes sur lesquels il n'y aucun humour possible dans ce fil




*A épingler en grand ! En espérant le max de bordel à chaque mise à jour !*

Voyant un peu la diversité des gouts de chacun, va falloir moyenner finaud ! on apprendra le concensus ! (je vous donnerai des conseils helvétiques, pour la _potion magique*_)


_* helvétisme politique, trop long à expliquer... aucun rapport avec le druide... _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Janvier 2005)

Ah, Teo. Je suis bien content que tu parles de Buck65. Une référence dans le Hiphop, top la classe. Il était passé dans le 13-14 d'Inter l'an passé : m'a l'air d'être plutôt sympa en plus ce gaillard fan de Base-ball! 
Dans un genre assez proche, je vous conseille "Clouddead" et son album eponyme. :love:
Sinon, en ce moment c'est plutôt motown comme ambiance : Labi Siffre (samplé par cet #$*£ de Eminem)  et Edwyn Star avec son fameux "War" (1970) que j'ai ressorti des cartons hier après l'avoir entendu dans Musique express. 
Pour continuer, la B-O de "fritz the cat" premier dessin animé pour adultes de l'histoire :love:
Ah et puis... Arto Lindsay et Lenine si vous avez envie de danser.
A propos des daubes, puisqu'on en parle... et bien non : j'assume TOUT ce que j'ai écouté. Quoique...


----------



## yvos (28 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'idée de Teo
> 
> Je pense que par daube Teo voulait dire des groupes ou artistes que l'on a écouté jeune et que l'on n'écoute plus, ou des artistes ou groupes surprenant par rapport à la musique que l'on écoute (dans mon cas Ozone peut surprendre  )


 
mais je suis encore très jeune 

bon, alors vous vous rappelez le groupe Bros? les pti mecs blonds décolorés. Ben j'ai adoré


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> mais je suis encore très jeune
> 
> bon, alors vous vous rappelez le groupe Bros? les pti mecs blonds décolorés. Ben j'ai adoré



Recontextualise, tu pourrais faire référence à une époque que les plus jeunes d'entre nous ne connaissent pas : Bros


----------



## yvos (28 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Recontextualise, tu pourrais faire référence à une époque que les plus jeunes d'entre nous ne connaissent pas : Bros


 
total respect:

_"Les Bros, si tant est qu'ils composaient leurs chansons eux-mêmes, témoignaient d'un réel sens de la mélodie et de l'à-propos. Leurs textes évoquent des plaisirs simples et accessibles à tous comme une boîte de chocolat consolatrice "_


on parle quand même d'un groupe qualifié d'avant garde *mélancoolique :love:  *


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ah, Teo. Je suis bien content que tu parles de Buck65.
> [...]
> Sinon, en ce moment c'est plutôt motown comme ambiance : Labi Siffre (samplé par cet #$*£ de Eminem)


.


Juste que c'est pas moi qui en est parlé en premier... rendons à Tangi ce qui est à Tangi...   


Labbi Siffre, j'ai découvert ça il y a peu, par un pote, j'attend le 1er février pour passer ma commande sur le store !  J'aime sa musique et en plus les combat d'un noir _et_ d'un gay me font encore plus apprécier le personnage. 
Pour info, il n'y a pas que Eminem qui l'ai samplé, le Wu Tang aussi, il est pillé assez régulièrement...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> mais je suis encore très jeune
> 
> bon, alors vous vous rappelez le groupe Bros? les pti mecs blonds décolorés. Ben j'ai adoré



Ah Bros... J'ai les deux albums quelque part dans un carton je les ai ressorti il y a quelques temps pour les AACiser!  

sinon, là, j'écoute ça: A Silver Mont Zion Orchestra


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> total respect:
> 
> _"Les Bros, si tant est qu'ils composaient leurs chansons eux-mêmes, témoignaient d'un réel sens de la mélodie et de l'à-propos. Leurs textes évoquent des plaisirs simples et accessibles à tous comme une boîte de chocolat consolatrice "_
> 
> ...




M'en parlez pas... je savais que c'était pas bon, mais je pouvais pas m'en empêcher ! Une vraie boite de chocolat. Jamais acheté de disques par contre... Et puis à l'époque, j'aimais bien leur côté blondinet propret. Heureusement, ce style m'a aussi passé !   


Faudrait que je retrouve... enfin... ils chantaient quoi déjà ?


Sinon là c'est pfiou... _4000 années d'horreur_, d'Etienne Daho sur _Pop Satori_. Des histoires de fantômes... hantons hantons, il en restera toujours quelque chose ...  je rêvais d'un certain Paris à l'époque. Mais je reste définitivement rive droite, promis...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> .
> 
> 
> Juste que c'est pas moi qui en est parlé en premier... rendons à Tangi ce qui est à Tangi...
> ...


 Ah oui, mais le Wutang c'est pas Eminem  
Et c'est même plutôt pas mal. Je crois savoir que l'artiste le plus samplé est le grand Stevie Wonder, à confirmer.
A propos de Buck65, laisse-moi faire une petite recherche... je crois en avoir parlé au début de ce thread. Mais merci Tangui.


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> total respect:
> 
> _"Les Bros, si tant est qu'ils composaient leurs chansons eux-mêmes, témoignaient d'un réel sens de la mélodie et de l'à-propos. Leurs textes évoquent des plaisirs simples et accessibles à tous comme une boîte de chocolat consolatrice "_
> 
> on parle quand même d'un groupe qualifié d'avant garde *mélancoolique :love:  *




L'article est top mortel ! Le dernier paragraphe est un monument !


----------



## IceandFire (28 Janvier 2005)

Ben moi je joue dans la garde des valeurs britanniques  les Stones : Aftermath et la le live flashpoint... oh years !!!


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je joue dans la garde des valeurs britanniques  les Stones : Aftermath et la le live flashpoint... oh years !!!





Si tu lis l'article sur Bros... il se  termine sur des valeurs toute britannique... 



> When Will I Be Famous ? chant de sirène splendide poussé entre Duran Duran et les Smiths d'une voix suraiguë, dont il est presque impossible d'évoquer la perfection.



Je pensais d'ailleurs te voir réagir !


----------



## IceandFire (28 Janvier 2005)

j'avais pas assez de café dans le sang !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> La vocation d'Apple est d'offrir le meilleur. Idem pour Björk



Sauf que pour Bjork, c'est franchement foiré...


----------



## iTof (28 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> L'article est top mortel ! Le dernier paragraphe est un monument !


 
et j'adore le commentaire inséré dans les paroles : "(Souvenez- vous de la magnifique suspension d'air entre le Will I et la reprise du Will I be famous)"... on s'y croirait.
> perso, c'est plus maintenant que j'aurais honte par rapport à ce que j'écoute :rose: ah non, c'est pas ça en fait, c'est juste ma douce qui écoute des trucs qui apparaissent dans Audioscrobbler !   J'suis rassuré :love:

P.S.: Picthfork est passé à 2.500 posts...


----------



## Tangi (28 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bon, me revoilà pour _hanter_ à mon tour ce post (ouh ouh uhhhhh  :affraid: ).
> 
> Tangi, je pense bien que tu n'inclus pas _Joy Division_ & _Co_ dans ta liste de crétin, mais si c'était le cas, tu vas pas faire long par ici, il y a des inconditionnels qui peuvent mordre violemment. ( Attention... le voilà, il arrive  c'était de l'humour donc...) fais gaffe à ton petit c½ur de vieillard, le jeunot !


Bien sûr que non, je parlais plutôt de ceux là : "_(...) ((florent, pascal, isabelle, celine, chimène et les autres) (...)_". En plus j'ai dit que je ne connaissais pas *Joy Division & Co* ...



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> .
> 
> 
> Juste que c'est pas moi qui en est parlé en premier... rendons à Tangi ce qui est à Tangi...


C'est vrai ça rendons moi ce qui est à moi :king: ...
*Buck65*  était sans nul doute l'ARTISTE de La Route du Rock édition 2003. C'était le premier à s'être fait rappelé sur scène plusieurs fois et sous la pluie. Il nous avait offert des morceaux de son nouvel album en avant-première et des morceaux écrits deux-trois jours auparavant, un régal, un charisme, une gestuelle, un style pas croyable et surtout une voix rauque géniale    ...

Moi j'attends avec impatience le nouvel album de *Camille* "Le fil" et le tout premier album des deux canadiens de *Block Party* (du Rock surpuissant   ... )...



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour les _Chemical_, j'ai promis que j'achetais pas de musique ce mois-ci, donc je ronge mon frein, mais je n'attend que ça, en plus je vais sans doute aller les voir en février je crois qu'ils passent.


C'est dommage parce que leur dernier album vaut le détour, un avis que ne semble pas partagé Thomas Burgel des Inrockuptibles : "_(...) Push the Button n'est pas un disque indigne, loin de là, mais un essoufflement, un hoquet historique, les premières rides d'une révolution entrée dans sa phase inertielle. Le son des Chemical s'est mué en tic, leur puissante alchimie originelle s'est automatisée, tristement industrialisée ; produit à la tonne, même l'or perd de sa valeur (...) _" M'en fout moi j'adore :love:...


----------



## yvos (28 Janvier 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> P.S.: Picthfork est passé à 2.500 posts...


 
dont la moitié ici...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage parce que leur dernier album vaut le détour, un avis que ne semble pas partagé Thomas Burgel des Inrockuptibles : "_(...) Push the Button n'est pas un disque indigne, loin de là, mais un essoufflement, un hoquet historique, les premières rides d'une révolution entrée dans sa phase inertielle. Le son des Chemical s'est mué en tic, leur puissante alchimie originelle s'est automatisée, tristement industrialisée ; produit à la tonne, même l'or perd de sa valeur (...) _" M'en fout moi j'adore :love:...


Le jour où les inrocks sauront fair autre chose que de chier à longueur de colonnes, ils seront peut-être enfin un vrai magazine musical...


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Le jour où les inrocks sauront fair autre chose que de chier à longueur de colonnes, ils seront peut-être enfin un vrai magazine musical...


----------



## Tangi (28 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Le jour où les inrocks sauront fair autre chose que de chier à longueur de colonnes, ils seront peut-être enfin un vrai magazine musical...


Il faut juste garder son libre arbitre. J'ai découvert des trucs drôlement sympas grâce à eux. Il ne faut pas prendre tout ce qu'ils disent pour argent comptant... Ils disent de sacrées conneries, comme tout le monde, celle citée en est la parfaite illustration, enfin c'est mon opinion...

Sinon vous lisez quoi comme magazine musical, vous écoutez quelles émissions de radio, quelles stations ????


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2005)

C'est vrai que les Inrocks, moi, j'ai jamais trop accroché.   

Là, j'écoute _Mathissou_ de Ray Lema sur _Mizila, piano solo_  :love: 

_Never on Sunday_ de Petula Clark sur _Best of Petula Clark_  :love:    

_This is not a love song (12" remix)_ de PIL (Public Image Limited) sur _Plastic Box_  :love:   :love:  

_You're there_ de Yann Destal sur _The great blue scar_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Le jour où les inrocks sauront fair autre chose que de chier à longueur de colonnes, ils seront peut-être enfin un vrai magazine musical...



"Après avoir établi des listes de chansons à reprendre, Libaux et Collin s'arrêteront sur une demi-douzaine de chanteuses invitées et une quinzaine de titres, des classiques (The Cure, Depeche Mode, XTC, PIL, The Clash) et des marottes plus obscures (Modern English, The Undertones, Tuxedomoon, une face B des Specials). Ils osent même le grand écart absolu en sélectionnant un Dead Kennedys éthylique (Too Drunk to Fuck), un Killing Joke psychotique et, pour ce qui s'avérera la plus belle réussite du disque, le Marian des Sisters Of Mercy, qu'ils extirpent de sa caverne pour l'envoyer tutoyer le soleil."

Effectivement ils déconnent à plein : "Undertones des marottes plus obscures"


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement ils déconnent à plein : "Undertones des marottes plus obscures"



Ca me rappelle un truc, ça...



			
				Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Sinon vous lisez quoi comme magazine musical, vous écoutez quelles émissions de radio, quelles stations ????



- Mags musicaux: peu ! Les critiques de Didier Lestrade  :love:  et les sorties d'album dans _Têtu_. Je jette un ½il aux &#402; de TRA (please, no comment  ). J'ai acheté _Versus_ pour un pote qui peut pas le trouver en Suisse, donc j'ai lu, je rachèterai peut-être, j'aime la maquette. _Musique Info Hebdo_ / _Mondomix_ pas mal d'ailleurs / _Nova Mag_ (comment me la péter bobo en 5 leçons) avec un mois de retard quand mon ami les ramène du taf. Et puis, quand on sait comment on bosse dans ces mags... on se demande vraiment si c'est pas que du publi-reportage...  

- Radio: à part France Inter et France Culture, rien. Je ne peux plus écouter de radios avec de la pub, j'ai des instincts brutaux qui ressortent à la première interruption. Méchant   . Ca handicape... Donc je streame _Couleur3.ch_ -parfois-  _Somafm.com_ (cool radio électro  :love: de San Francisco ou LA je sais plus) ou dernièrement les Profile radios de _last.fm _(inscrivez-vous !), c'est excellent ! Sinon iTunes et le Store; et ma discothèque, 9100 morceaux, j'ai de la marge...
[Radio edit: j'allais oublier l'excellent et bidesque Bide-et-musique Honte sur moi et sur ma descendance jusqu'à la 25e génération   ]

En plus vu ce que j'ai claquer comme fric en disques ces 15 dernières années, après un certain temps, plutot que de racheter à chaque fois des "nouveaux" trucs, je préfère bien écouter ce que j'ai déjà, en dégustant ce que mes chers amis me font découvrir jour après jour... là en janvier j'aurai découvert Covenant et comme iTunes est une gentille iApp, elle passe un morceau d'eux juste maintenant...


----------



## jeep2nine (28 Janvier 2005)

En parlant d'iTunes, j'ai là, tout chaud et à donf dans mon casque : Cracker, Interpol, les Strokes et puis Fisher Z à suivre...  
Le mode aléatoire réussit des enchaînements pas trop mal des fois


----------



## Dedalus (29 Janvier 2005)

Là j'écoute ça et je me dis que rien de tel que le jazz pour bien tolérer d'être distillé en sourdine sans pertes insurmontables... (je déteste le casque, faut dire, et admettre aussi que c'est une musique qui n'existe vraiment qu'en live, mais bon


----------



## teo (29 Janvier 2005)

_Special cases_ de Massive Attack sur _100th window
_suivi de _Cyclic pulse factor in a sense of 7=9>3_ de Tribal Drift sur _Priority shift_


Sinon, cool concert de _Magicrays_, je suis pas resté pour _Hood_, ça m'a gonflé après 5 morceaux.
Par contre, content, j'y ai croisé Florence, toujours aussi adorable, pas revue depuis 4 ans, quelque chose comme ça. Ca fait du bien. C'est loin Lausanne. Bon, on disait ça aussi quand j'habitais Genève.
J'ai fait une entorse: j'ai acheté 2 cd. Pas dispo en France, alors j'ai bonne conscience !

Sinon Magicrays passe (avec Hood ?) à Amiens demain soir.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Janvier 2005)

GYBE ! pour m'accompagner un petit peu dans la nuit


----------



## teo (29 Janvier 2005)

In-flight de Dum Dum Project sur Desi Vibes


----------



## Pierrou (29 Janvier 2005)

Moi en ce moment c'est le dernier Green Day; " American Idiot" et puis les indétronables albums cultes " White Pony " des Deftones et " Lateralus" de Tool


----------



## Immelman (29 Janvier 2005)

Un peu de ma drogue personnelle histoire de commencer la journee :love:...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (29 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de ma drogue personnelle histoire de commencer la journee :love:...



Oui, elle est trés dure celle là


----------



## Immelman (29 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Oui, elle est trés dure celle là


 hehe.

Petit quote de sweet jane:

"What about her man?... If you write as good as you talk nobody reads ya" :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2005)

Puisqu'ici, on donne son avis, voici le mien (que d'ailleurs je partages sans réserve) : j'ai calé mon iTunes sur Beatles-a-rama, et j'ai arraché le bouton de changement de longueur d'onde.   Non, sérieux, pour moi, c'est un Pop on the Rock, des Fabs Four à Dire Strait, de Creedence Clearwater Revival à Grateful Dead, en passant par Santana, de Martin Circus (période pré-variétés) à Bashung, de Deep Purple à Black Sabbath, et par dessus le reste, la musique de Paul Mc Cartney.


----------



## Dedalus (29 Janvier 2005)

(avec un discret hommage à Poildep en deuxième titre...)


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Janvier 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'ici, on donne son avis, voici le mien (que d'ailleurs je partages sans réserve) : j'ai calé mon iTunes sur Beatles-a-rama, et j'ai arraché le bouton de changement de longueur d'onde.  Non, sérieux, pour moi, c'est un Pop on the Rock, des Fabs Four à Dire Strait, de Creedence Clearwater Revival à Grateful Dead, en passant par Santana, de Martin Circus (période pré-variétés) à Bashung, de Deep Purple à Black Sabbath, et par dessus le reste, la musique de Paul Mc Cartney.



Toi va jouer avec christeltruc et ne nous fait pas profiter de tes gouts de chiottes anglais..


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi va jouer avec christeltruc et ne nous fait pas profiter de tes gouts de chiottes anglais..



ca fait quelque post que l'on se croise.....et dis moi des fois il t'arrive de dire des trucs sympa...
ou tu es nait pour faire la gueule....?


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Janvier 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ca fait quelque post que l'on se croise.....et dis moi des fois il t'arrive de dire des trucs sympa...
> ou tu es nait pour faire la gueule....?



Mais je fais pas la gueule, du tout.

J'abrase les ceusses qui méritent c'est tout...


----------



## Gilbertus (29 Janvier 2005)

Moi c'est toujours Noir Désir sur mon iTunes, et pas seulement pour emmerder sonnyboy...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Janvier 2005)

J'espère que c'est pas QUE pour m'emmerder.
Mais ça m'emmerde c'est vrai, parce que vraiment, j'aime pas Noir Desir.

Le coté People probablement .... (rire mauvais)


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2005)

sont pas en taule ceux-là ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais je fais pas la gueule, du tout.
> 
> J'abrase les ceusses qui méritent c'est tout...



ok....je n'en doute pas.. 
et je suis d'ailleur assez d'accord avec toi sauf pour Santana (voir sa prestation a woodstock),et quand au beatles ,Abbey Road est plutot bon....

sinon (je dois dire que j'aime pas trop) Bashung et le Martin Circus c'est francais.


----------



## Gilbertus (29 Janvier 2005)

Ah si Bashung c'est bon... Surtout les derniers albums...


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Janvier 2005)

Actuellement j'ecoute la compil du label HellCat Record (label fonde par Tim Armstrong de Rancid et  
des Transplants)
Et ca secoue.....(Punk,ska)....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Janvier 2005)

Pardon


----------



## Alcidnikopol (29 Janvier 2005)

moi j ai ressortit je suis un homme de polnareff


----------



## Sy Parish (29 Janvier 2005)

la musique de ma tireuse AGFA COLOR


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Janvier 2005)

Elle sèche le papier ?


----------



## Sy Parish (29 Janvier 2005)

oui entre autre...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Janvier 2005)

Sy Parish a dit:
			
		

> oui entre autre...



Des photos ?


----------



## Gilbertus (29 Janvier 2005)

Là en ce moment c'est Louise Attaque


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi va jouer avec christeltruc et ne nous fait pas profiter de tes gouts de chiottes anglais..



Quand tu sauras ce qu'est le goût, tu pourra la ramener, t'es sur que la ou t'es c'est PACA ? avec un P ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Là en ce moment c'est Louise *qui*  Attaque



 :mouais: 

ok, je sors...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais je fais pas la gueule, du tout.
> 
> J'abrase les ceusses qui méritent c'est tout...



J'voudrais pas te faire de peine, mais pour abraser, il te faudrait un peu plus de mordant, et pour faire du mauvais esprît, il faudrait déjà que t'en ai (de l'esprît).


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Janvier 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'voudrais pas te faire de peine, mais pour abraser, il te faudrait un peu plus de mordant, et pour faire du mauvais esprît, il faudrait déjà que t'en ai (de l'esprît).



Hi,hi...

Encore un qui démarre au quart de tour, et qui va finir en pleurinchant "t'es vraiment trop méchant...trop méchant !!!..."

Allez file, j'ai pas envie ce soir, j'ai a faire.


----------



## Gilbertus (29 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hi,hi...
> 
> Encore un qui démarre au quart de tour, et qui va finir en pleurinchant "t'es vraiment trop méchant...trop méchant !!!..."
> 
> Allez file, j'ai pas envie ce soir, j'ai a faire.



L'arrogance des forts n'est-elle pas seulement un masque sur leur faiblesse ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hi,hi...
> 
> Encore un qui démarre au quart de tour, et qui va finir en pleurinchant "t'es vraiment trop méchant...trop méchant !!!..."
> 
> Allez file, j'ai pas envie ce soir, j'ai a faire.



Cause pas quand tu sais pas, je redressais déjà des tordus dans ton genre quand tes parents faisaient connaissance. Tu voulais être bourreau, t'as tout juste réussi à être bourrin !


----------



## elektroseb (29 Janvier 2005)

Tiens, j'ai entendu du bruit...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'ai entendu du bruit...



Ben oui, hein ! Il aime bien donner des baffes, mais quand elles lui reviennent, ça le rend bougon.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Janvier 2005)

Du calme  
Kool & The Gang
Summer Madness
sur


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Janvier 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, hein ! Il aime bien donner des baffes, mais quand elles lui reviennent, ça le rend bougon.




hep.....ecoutez un bon Ping Floyd ou un Radiohead peut etre que ca vous calmera!!!

Mais quels sauvages.....

Et on dit que la musique adoucit les meurs!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Janvier 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Actuellement j'ecoute la compil du label HellCat Record (label fonde par Tim Armstrong de Rancid et
> des Transplants)
> Et ca secoue.....(Punk,ska)....



conseillerai plus du punk moi.....si ils se battent tous comme ca....


----------



## Dedalus (30 Janvier 2005)

Paisiblement


----------



## iTof (30 Janvier 2005)

là, en boucle...

Clean
The cleanest I've been
An end to the tears
And the in-between years
And the troubles I've seen
*
Now that I'm clean
You know what I mean
I've broken my fall
Put an end to it all
I've changed my routine
Now I'm clean
*
I don't understand
What destiny's planned
I'm starting to grasp
What is in my own hands
I don't claim to know
Where my holiness goes
I just know that I like
What is starting to show
*
Sometimes
*
As years go by
All the feelings inside
Twist and they turn
As they ride with the tide
I don't advise
And I don't criticise
I just know what I like
With my own eyes
*
Sometimes
*
Sometimes​


----------



## FANREM (30 Janvier 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> quand au beatles ,Abbey Road est plutot bon....



Moi, je trouve que ce disque est un des pires qu'ils aient fait. Y a rien de bon la dessus
On est loin de Rubber soul ou Sergent Pepper

Sinon, Rancid, c'est tres bien :love:, et je vais m'ecouter Indestructible  ce matin


----------



## mado (30 Janvier 2005)

Rituel du dimanche matin...


----------



## Dedalus (30 Janvier 2005)

C'est pas moi qui y trouverai à redire


----------



## teo (30 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Rituel du dimanche matin...



Sunday morning...

Excuse-moi, je chante pas très bien... 

Sinon, là c'est Bowie en boucle, je découvre plein de trucs  plein de trucs inédits

Hier soir j'ai regardé le DVD Reality Tour, à acheter impérativement, très bon live à Dublin en 2003...

bon dimanche à toutes et à tous


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Janvier 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je trouve que ce disque est un des pires qu'ils aient fait. Y a rien de bon la dessus
> On est loin de Rubber soul ou Sergent Pepper
> 
> Sinon, Rancid, c'est tres bien :love:, et je vais m'ecouter Indestructible  ce matin



ben bravo!!! Avec tes histoires il a fallut que je reecoute sergent Pepper.....pffff...c'est vraiment un bon album c'est vrai.....
cependant je prefere toujours Abbey Road...ben les gouts et le reste.... 

Indestructible.....Excellent....mais je prefere Live won't wait.....ceci dit and out come the wolf et tout aussi enorme...

Mais là j'ecoute les Transplants.....


----------



## je hais les ordis (30 Janvier 2005)

est ce que vous aimez le rap francais??Mafiak'1 fri, lunatic .... tout ca quoi. Je suis curieux de savoir s'il n'y a que des puristes ici.
bon gros poutou a tous


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Janvier 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> est ce que vous aimez le rap francais??Mafiak'1 fri, lunatic .... tout ca quoi. Je suis curieux de savoir s'il n'y a que des puristes ici.
> bon gros poutou a tous



Le rap francais moi pas trop.....
Cypress hill, les Beasty......pas de soucis mais bon....suis plus Punk....
Je pense que tu vas en trouve des amateur de Rap....bonne recherche.


----------



## Caster (30 Janvier 2005)

Concerto des Brandebourgeois N°6 BWV 1051 - II Adadgio

de J-S BACH


----------



## je hais les ordis (30 Janvier 2005)

de toute facon les francais ne savent pas faire de musique qui ne soit pas ultra gnangnan et avec plus de 3 notes ou juste un peu de disonnance, c est top dur pour eux. enfin, les beasty ca tue, maintenant je suis plus the Roots, savant melange de jazz et de hip hop, c est tres professionnel.


My funny Valentine 
Sweet, comic Valentine
You make me smile with your eyes
Your lips are laughable 
Unphotographable 
Yes, you're my favorite work of art 
Is your figure - less than Greek? 
Is your mouth - a little weak? 
When you open it to speak, are you smart? 
Don't change a hair for me 
Not if you care for me 
Stay, little Valentine, stay 
Each day is Valentine's Day 

la version de chet baker, j'adore...


----------



## squarepusher (30 Janvier 2005)

Moi dans le hip-hop je suis plutot TTC , Big Dada, Anticon,Antipop Consortium,Company Flow,A Tribe Called Quest,....et j'en passe


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Janvier 2005)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Moi dans le hip-hop je suis plutot TTC , Big Dada, Anticon,Antipop Consortium,Company Flow,A Tribe Called Quest,....et j'en passe



oui, ttc c'est pas mal c'est vrai...
The roots aussi...
actuellement j'aime bien the streets.....il est bon ce Skinner.... 

Rien a voir mais quand j'entends le mot Valentine je ne peux m'empecher de pensais a Tom Waits et son excellent Blue Valentine.....


----------



## je hais les ordis (30 Janvier 2005)

squarepusher bam bam bam welcome to the new drum n bass session whohoooo !!!

j'adore la drum n bass !!! dieselboy, optical, anakin ( un bon francais ) aaaaah , c'est la vrai vie.  
Sinon vous connaissez Roy Hargrove?


----------



## Tiobiloute (30 Janvier 2005)

@ Je hais les ordis, ton titre des roots a aussi été repris par Saez, plage 10 il me semble de Jours Etranges, EXTRAORDINAIRE !!!!

Sinon en ce moment, réparation d'ordis sur "The London Philarmonic Orchestra plays the music of Pink Floyd" 
Que du bon je vous dit, que du bon ....


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Janvier 2005)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Sinon en ce moment, réparation d'ordis sur "The London Philarmonic Orchestra plays the music of Pink Floyd"
> Que du bon je vous dit, que du bon ....



waow......ca c'est clair ...
Un bijou...un vrai bijou....

ca merite un up combo:
            
et un coup de boule.



rah....comment j'ai put oublier ce cd si longtemps.....pfff


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Paisiblement



Ouah ... Ca fait bien trente ans que je n'avais plus entendu parler de lui ! J'arrive même plus à me souvenir du nom du groupe de ses débuts.


----------



## je hais les ordis (30 Janvier 2005)

whohooooooooo c est vrai je connais aussi, c'est une tuerie !!! 

mais saez, j'adore pas trop , un peu gnangnan,nan?



All twinklin' lee
Can't see the right rose when the streams abate
The old slave men might grind slow
But it grinds fine, yeah

African herbsman, why linger on?
Just concentrate, 'cause heaven lives on
Greet-I-eth slave men will look with a scorn
With a transplanted heart (yes, how quick they had to part)
(... how quick they had to part)

The remembrance of today
Is the sad feelin' of tomorrow
(... how quick ...) Oh (... part), oh yeah

African herbsman, seize your time
I'm takin' illusion on the edge of my mind
I'm takin' losers down thru my life
Down thru my life, yeah (yes, how quick they had to part)
(... how quick they had to part)


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> hep.....ecoutez un bon Ping Floyd ou un Radiohead peut etre que ca vous calmera!!!
> 
> Mais quels sauvages.....
> 
> Et on dit que la musique adoucit les meurs!!!



C'est pas mon habitude, mais j'aime pas ceux qui tapent les plus petits qu'eux.

Ping Floyd, c'est une déformation due à internet ? mais t'as raison, allez, un p'tit Dark side Of The Moon, "the lunatiiiiic is on the graaaass"


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben bravo!!! Avec tes histoires il a fallut que je reecoute sergent Pepper.....pffff...c'est vraiment un bon album c'est vrai.....
> cependant je prefere toujours Abbey Road...ben les gouts et le reste....
> 
> Indestructible.....Excellent....mais je prefere Live won't wait.....ceci dit and out come the wolf et tout aussi enorme...
> ...



Te biles pas, les Beatles n'ont fait QUE des meilleurs albums, rien à jeter  :love:


----------



## Tiobiloute (30 Janvier 2005)

Money .... it's a crime (Dans mon popod avec mes écouteurs Sennheiser ....)


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Janvier 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas mon habitude, mais j'aime pas ceux qui tapent les plus petits qu'eux.
> 
> Ping Floyd, c'est une déformation due à internet ? mais t'as raison, allez, un p'tit Dark side Of The Moon, "the lunatiiiiic is on the graaaass"



Oui, c'est une faute de "GameRanger" frappe.....    
Et puis tu avais raison de te defendre mais comme d'habitude ca finit toujours par degenerer....

Et pour finir...arreter avec le dark side et faites moi plaisir d'ecouter Animal ou relics...
Merci.


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Janvier 2005)

Merki Teo...il me manquait un point disco pour quitter la banquette et d'ailleurs j'aime pas etre tout seul...
En plus maintenant je vais pouvoir me mettre a picoler ( merde c'est du GINI....harg!)
et tout ca en ecoutant du Buckcherry....pas mal....du bon rock...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2005)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Money .... it's a crime (Dans mon popod avec mes écouteurs Sennheiser ....)



Yeah ! it's a gas too; really good choice


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est une faute de "GameRanger" frappe.....
> Et puis tu avais raison de te defendre mais comme d'habitude ca finit toujours par degenerer....
> 
> Et pour finir...arreter avec le dark side et faites moi plaisir d'ecouter Animal ou relics...
> Merci.



Bon, allez, pour faire plaisir ... un p'tit coup de wish you where here !  Have a cigar Sir ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Janvier 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, allez, pour faire plaisir ... un p'tit coup de wish you where here !  Have a cigar Sir ?



Merki.....mais tu devrais (re-)ecoute Animal ou Relics....
Il sont vraiment cool ces 2 Albums du Floyd....


----------



## FANREM (30 Janvier 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ouah ... Ca fait bien trente ans que je n'avais plus entendu parler de lui ! J'arrive même plus à me souvenir du nom du groupe de ses débuts.



C'est Soft Machine

Mais, ca ne m'a jamais trop branché


----------



## FANREM (30 Janvier 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben bravo!!! Avec tes histoires il a fallut que je reecoute sergent Pepper.....pffff..
> Indestructible.....Excellent....mais je prefere Live won't wait.....ceci dit and out come the wolf et tout aussi enorme...


C'est And out come the Wolves, et c'est bien une (la) référence

J'ai meme revu le clip de Ruby Soho, il y a de cela peu de temps. Comme quoi, la TV est pas toujours completement nulle   en programmation musicale


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> C'est Soft Machine
> 
> Mais, ca ne m'a jamais trop branché



Exact, ça me reviens maintenant, j'écoutais ça le soir au pop club de José Arthur sur France Inter, j'habitais chez mes parents à l'époque. Il y avait Soft Machine, Traffic, T-Rex, The Velvet Underground, Rod Steward (l'homme qui passait ses cordes vocales au papier de verre tous les matins, jusqu'à ce que les Stones lui piquent son guitariste pour remplacer Brian Jones) ... Bon d'accord, j'vous raconte ma guerre de 14 là ! j'arrête.


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Janvier 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> C'est And out come the Wolves, et c'est bien une (la) référence
> 
> J'ai meme revu le clip de Ruby Soho, il y a de cela peu de temps. Comme quoi, la TV est pas toujours completement nulle   en programmation musicale



Exact j'ai toujours du mal avec wolf et wolves.....desole...
Le clip de ruby soho est excellent surtout le petit morceau de reggae du debut.....  
celui de Time bomb est pas mal non plus....

si tu utilises Real One player tu peux en voir quelqu'un sur le site d' Hellcat Recods
Notamment celui de Endrina....par contre l'image est un peu petite....


----------



## Grug (31 Janvier 2005)

la qualité du silence en banlieue parisienne un dimanche soir vers 01h50...


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Merki Teo...il me manquait un point disco pour quitter la banquette et d'ailleurs j'aime pas etre tout seul...
> En plus maintenant je vais pouvoir me mettre a picoler ( merde c'est du GINI....harg!)
> et tout ca en ecoutant du Buckcherry....pas mal....du bon rock...



De rien stook, la banquette, ça va un moment  Mais tu verras, le problème c'est que le Gini, comme les soirées à mixer à ibiza en janvier devant personne, on s'en lasse très vite 
Après l'Olympe et le reste, j'imagine que... non je ne peux même pas imaginer... 

Sinon, belle sélection pour ce matin, j'arrête un peu la monoculture électronique du week-end.
Laissons faire iTunes...

_Bumper ball dub (Karmacoma)_ de Massive Attack sur _No protection, vs Mad Professor_

_Feria V - In Coena Domini - In I Nocturno - Responsorium 3_ de Carlo Gesualdo & The Hilliard Ensemble sur _Tenebrae_

_Tighten up_ de Electronic

_Lo-Fu(Nk)_ de Oscar sur _Parisian Soul remixes_

_Smalltown Boy_ de Bronski Beat sur _The age of consent _

_Under pressure (feat. David Bowie)_ de Queen sur _Queen Greatest Hits II_

_Happiness is a warm gun_ de The Beatles sur _The white album_

_Queen Bitch_ de David Bowie sur _Hunky Dory_

_Sex & drugs & rock & roll_ de _Ian Dury_

_Last Song_ de Marianne Faithfull sur _Before the poison_


----------



## FANREM (31 Janvier 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Rod Steward



Remarque que pour un Steward, il etait loin d'etre homo, avec la collection de belles filles qu'il a frequentées...   

Pour les newbs, c'est naturellement Rod Stewart. 

Et pour finir, en ce moment un petit peu d'Airplane avec Volunteers (un monument de bout en bout avec une exceptionnelle reprise de Wooden ships de C,S,N&Y). Je crois meme que je vais aller m'acheter le Dvd qui vient de sortir sur l'histoire du groupe (qui s'appelle FLY je pense)


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Remarque que pour un Steward, il etait loin d'etre homo, avec la collection de belles filles qu'il a frequentées...
> 
> Pour les newbs, c'est naturellement Rod Stewart.



Ah ben oui, mais je croisais les doigts pour que tu le remarques pas. t'as essayé, la frappe avec les doigts croisés ?


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Remarque que pour un Steward, il etait loin d'etre homo, avec la collection de belles filles qu'il a frequentées...


C'est pas parce qu'il fréquentait des filles super balancées qu'il pratiquait pas les garçons 
R. Steward, D. Bowie, M. Jagger, E. John, l'époque leur a permis toutes les combinaisons, ces garçons étaient versatiles 

Sinon là c'est _Don't let the man get you down _de Fatboy Slim sur _Palookaville_


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas parce qu'il fréquentait des filles super balancées qu'il pratiquait pas les garçons
> R. Steward, D. Bowie, M. Jagger, E. John, l'époque leur a permis toutes les combinaisons, ces garçons étaient versatiles
> 
> Sinon là c'est _Don't let the man get you down _de Fatboy Slim sur _Palookaville_



Ah, non, pas tous, Elton, lui ne l'était pas !


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah, non, pas tous, Elton, lui ne l'était pas !




Je pensais que si mais bon, si tu le dis je te crois !


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais que si mais bon, si tu le dis je te crois !



Eh non, il n'a jamais aimé les filles !


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2005)

J'écoute un mix à récupérer sur le site de Brique Rouge, 

_10 Turntables Nightmare in Copenhagen - Part 2_ avec DJ Llorca, David Duriez, Phil Weeks, Alexkid, Tuomas Salmela


----------



## Dedalus (31 Janvier 2005)

Beaucoup de taf en perspective pour les 48 heures à venir, alors du substantiel...


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Janvier 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah, non, pas tous, Elton, lui ne l'était pas !



Tiens...Elton...Je vais ecouter Tiny Dancer elle est superbe....Par contre c'est le seul morceau d'elton que je peux ecouter....IL me fatigue....

Sinon là ce sont les sublime....Ha...les Sublime.....
(40oz pour l'album...Pas aussi bon que The Second-hand Smoke mais plutot bon)


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> De rien stook, la banquette, ça va un moment  Mais tu verras, le problème c'est que le Gini, comme les soirées à mixer à ibiza en janvier devant personne, on s'en lasse très vite
> Après l'Olympe et le reste, j'imagine que... non je ne peux même pas imaginer...



Ouaip....Vivement les filles Nu,L'alcool a foison, et le Rock'n'Roll......

Vivement....apres demain peut etre...


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip....Vivement les filles Nu,L'alcool a foison, et le Rock'n'Roll......
> 
> Vivement....apres demain peut etre...



Te fait pas trop d'illusions quand même... le milieu des DJ's de haut niveau est un milieu pourri...
Organiser des soirées MacGé, c'est le plus sympa, après, on grossit (l'alcool et la dope), les filles et les mecs veulent plus de toi, t'as besoin de stimulants plus puissants et tu te finis à la main sur le clavier... Pas moi bien sûr ! mais des qui m'ont raconté leur déchéance mais je dirai pas de nom (je t'ai dit c'est un milieu de salauds médisants)   

Vivement que je sois un dieu... mais j'vais devoir aussi attendre un peu pour ça ! 

Melatonine rules ! 

Sinon:
_Londinium_ de Archive sur _Londinium_
_Hallo Spaceboy_ de David Bowie sur _Outside_
_Slalom géant_ de /sur Vincent Delerm
_Evenstar (Featuring Isabel Bayrakdarian)_ de Howard Shore sur _The Lord of the rings -2- The two towers soundtrack_
_This picture_ de Placebo sur _Sleeping with ghosts_


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Te fait pas trop d'illusions quand même... le milieu des DJ's de haut niveau est un milieu pourri...
> Organiser des soirées MacGé, c'est le plus sympa, après, on grossit (l'alcool et la dope), les filles et les mecs veulent plus de toi, t'as besoin de stimulants plus puissants et tu te finis à la main sur le clavier... Pas moi bien sûr ! mais des qui m'ont raconté leur déchéance mais je dirai pas de nom (je t'ai dit c'est un milieu de salauds médisants)
> 
> Vivement que je sois un dieu... mais j'vais devoir aussi attendre un peu pour ça !
> ...



Bon ben c'est pas gagne.......
Vive la codeine alors.....  

bon un petit Rage (the ghost of tom joad- la reprise....) pour me remonter le moral.....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Janvier 2005)

Pour ceux qui apprécie le DJ Shadow et son pote Cut Chemist (from Jurassic 5, et oui!) 
Je viens de découvrir ça, attention, c'est une compil et c'est très bon.


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2005)

_Last train to Lhasa_ de Banco de Gaia sur _Last train to Lhasa EP_

Un train c'est beau, un train c'est des journées entières et des rencontres. Spéciale dédicace aux Grands Voyageurs...

C'est pas vraiment _Le train bleu_ de JL Murat, mais putain, c'est bon quand même


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui apprécie le DJ Shadow et son pote Cut Chemist (from Jurassic 5, et oui!)
> Je viens de découvrir ça, attention, c'est une compil et c'est très bon.



L'apostolat est interdit


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Janvier 2005)

Veux tu que l'on parle d'undertones?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Veux tu que l'on parle d'undertones?



Ne pas confondre apostolat et éducation


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas confondre apostolat et éducation


 Qu'est ce qui faut pas entendre!!!! 



allez, écoutons plutôt ça :


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas confondre apostolat et éducation



Pendant que vous parlez...j'ecoute Patience (version Live acoustique) des Guns'n'Roses....
C'est pas tout jeune mais ca me rappelle quand je l'etait.......


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qui faut pas entendre!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> allez, écoutons plutôt ça :



Ha !!!! Enjoy....excellent...
science aussi.....surtout Magic Medecine....waow j'adore....
Super Incubus.....


:style:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Janvier 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Ha !!!! Enjoy....excellent...
> science aussi.....surtout Magic Medecine....waow j'adore....
> Super Incubus.....
> 
> ...


 non, non, que celui là 
 A part cet EP, ils ont fait que de la m*rde.


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> non, non, que celui là
> A part cet EP, ils ont fait que de la m*rde.



Tu y vas un peu fort....je trouve magic medecine (in Science...)
particulierement excellent......

La j'ecoute les Simpsons....a toute...:style:


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2005)

I feel loved [Chambers remix] de Depeche Mode sur Remixes 81-04 (Disc 1)

Carry On de Bran Van 3000 sur Glee

Ground of original nature de Terranova sur Digital Tenderness


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Janvier 2005)

La ? c'est la musique d'ambiance d'attente pour le CR :rateau:


----------



## macinside (31 Janvier 2005)

j'ai trouver ça en vinyle :







hop, maintenant en MP3 :love:


----------



## je hais les ordis (31 Janvier 2005)

la j'écoute Britney Spears, elle est vraiment bien foutu !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouver ça en vinyle :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du kraftwerk....ca fait longtemps que j'ai pas ecoute ca....
faut que je m'y remette.....

La c'est Clapton et Cocaine chez moi.......


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouver ça en vinyle :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, Radioactivity, Autobahnn, toute une époque !


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> La c'est Clapton et Cocaine chez moi.......



Tu devrais essayer J.J.Cale, j'aime bien Clapton, mais pour Cocaïne, je préfère l'original, moins technique, mais tellement plus spontané !


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Janvier 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais essayer J.J.Cale, j'aime bien Clapton, mais pour Cocaïne, je préfère l'original, moins technique, mais tellement plus spontané !



oui,la version de j.j.Cale est bien meilleure mais j'aime bien la version Live de Clapton dans Crossroad2 (live in the seventies-long box)
Et puis juste derniere viens Goin' down slow!


----------



## mado (31 Janvier 2005)

Là, c'est







Une autre boule à facettes... 
Inégal à mon goût, mais certains très bons morceaux.

Et puis j'aime bien sa tête !! :rose: :love:


----------



## Delgesu (31 Janvier 2005)

Moi j'écoute le nouveau morceau que je viens de pondre avec Reason...ça déchire, ça va donner, avec la démo 3D que mon pote va faire dessus (ya intérêt qu'il finisse son moteur 3D, sinon je vais m'énerver).    

Brave New World


Vive le Québec ivre !!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Janvier 2005)




----------



## Dedalus (31 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> L
> 
> Et puis j'aime bien sa tête !! :rose: :love:



Bah, très net début de double menton, tout de même !  

(jaloux, moi, jamais     )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

>



Dedans


----------



## steinway (31 Janvier 2005)

j ecoute les suites pour violoncelle de J S Bach


----------



## Dedalus (1 Février 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> j ecoute les suites pour violoncelle de J S Bach



Vu ta localisation, ça s'impose  
(par qui ?)


----------



## teo (1 Février 2005)

Ed_the_Head, cool pochette (Rage...)... ça me rappelle le dessin de lettres en classe de typo ça... la forme et la contre-forme sur une mécane 


Ce matin c'est assez varié...
_Waterloo_ de ABBA sur _Gold_

_Spiegel im Spiegel (version 1)_ de Arvo Pärt sur _Alina_ [thème de la BO de _Gerry_ de Gus van Sant]

_Die Zauberharfe  (Rosamunde) - Balletmusik en si majeur (Andantino)_ de Franz Schubert sur _Rosamunde (+ Symphony n° 5)_

_American Dream (Joey Negro Club)_ de Jakatta sur _American Beauty Remix-Vinyl_

_Jump They Say [Brother In Rhythm 12" Remix]_ de David Bowie sur _Black Tie White Noise [Limited Edition]_

_Eclipse_ de L'ange Gabriel sur _Shangri La (Goa Trance Compilation)_


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (1 Février 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> j ecoute les suites pour violoncelle de J S Bach



les suites pour violoncelle de J S Bach, mais pour Viola Da Gamba   

Paolo Pandolfo


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Février 2005)

Cette pochette est une reprise du LOVE de Warhol, au gout des années 2000.
Sur un autre registre, j'avais mis ce lien : 

http://velvetcds.com.br/zine/trivia/clones.html

Ce sont des pillages de pochettes, mais c'est intéressant.
Sinon, bonjour à tous sur fond de TTC :


----------



## teo (1 Février 2005)

_Guadalquivir_ de Brigitte Fontaine sur _Kekeland_ - Morceau fabuleux

_Antenna_ de Kraftwerk sur _Radioactivity_

_J'aime regarder les filles (Thomas Schumacher Remix)_ de Patrick Coutin sur _Sci-Fi Level 3_

_Le plaisir de perdre_ de Etienne Daho de _Live Ed!_

_Space_ de Prince	sur _Come_

_Full of fire_ de Al Green de _The very best of Al Green_

_Open up feat. John Lydon (Dervish Overdrive)_ de Leftfield sur _Open up-EP_

_Dissolved Girl_ de Massive Attack sur _Mezzanine_, tellement bon...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

Allez, pour changer, un p'tit coup de Kinks, Voyons ... Tiens, Shangri la, et a bas la société de consomation !


----------



## steinway (1 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Vu ta localisation, ça s'impose
> (par qui ?)



par janos starker en SACD (desole de repondre si tard )


----------



## steinway (1 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> les suites pour violoncelle de J S Bach, mais pour Viola Da Gamba
> 
> Paolo Pandolfo



je serais pas contre d ecouter ca sur viole de gambe, ca doit etre tres beau


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

Bon, là, je vais mettre "Sunny Afternoon", dès fois que la météo serait influençable


----------



## yvos (1 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Spiegel im Spiegel (version 1)_ de Arvo Pärt sur _Alina_ [thème de la BO de _Gerry_ de Gus van Sant]


 
:love: 

film absolument sublime


----------



## Luc G (1 Février 2005)

Pour l'heure : Robert Wyatt (rock bottom)

et pour la suite de l'après-midi :
- Glenn Gould dans Bach (concerto italien, etc.)
- Barney Wilen : french ballads
- pink floyd : echoes


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'heure : Robert Wyatt (rock bottom)


 Pourtant, c'est top !


----------



## teo (1 Février 2005)

_Little white ship_ de Tim Deluxe sur _The Little Ginger Club Kid_

_Liar_ de Sex Pistols sur _Never Mind The Bollocks_

_Twisted_ de Annie Lennox sur _Bare_

_Comme un boomerang feat. Dani _de Etienne Daho sur _Boomerang -single_



Put** les Sex Pistols ça me met toujours de bonne humeur...

_Yvos: oui, j'ai carrément extrait des plages entières du film pour les mettre dans iTunes. J'ai fait ça avec Blade Runner et Matrix aussi...
Oui je sais. Je suis un peu barjo parfois._


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Little white ship_ de Tim Deluxe sur _The Little Ginger Club Kid_
> 
> _Liar_ de Sex Pistols sur _Never Mind The Bollocks_
> 
> ...



Vu et entendu ce que tu écoutes je confirme


----------



## Dedalus (1 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> - Barney Wilen : french ballads


Souvenirs, souvenirs


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (1 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Souvenirs, souvenirs



Johnny Hallyday  











 :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Février 2005)

là j'ecoute la version de la B.O. d'immortel de Beautiful Days (Venus)
Terrible!
Et le dernier morceau de la B.O. de Requiem for a Dream mais là je n'ai pas les references ni de l'auteur ni du titre du morceau.....


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (1 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Et le dernier morceau de la B.O. de Requiem for a Dream mais là je n'ai pas les references ni de l'auteur ni du titre du morceau.....



Coney Island Low, par Clint Mansell & Kronos Quartet


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Coney Island Low, par Clint Mansell & Kronos Quartet




P****, alors là tu merites un combo de Merji:
-Merki Merki Merki Merki Merki............


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (1 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> P****, alors là tu merites un combo de Merji:
> -Merki Merki Merki Merki Merki............



Non non, c'est moi ( trois boules en une heure   et pas des rouges  )

Tu as vu le film ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Non non, c'est moi ( trois boules en une heure   et pas des rouges  )
> 
> Tu as vu le film ?



Plutot 10 fois qu'une....ce film est un pur bijou.....Et Jennifer Connelli y signe le role de sa vie
(tres loin du minable Hulk...) tout comme Wayans d'ailleurs ( lui ce serait plutot a des millenaire de Donjon&Dragon...)

Enfin un terrible ( dans les 2 sens ) Film....



La j'ecoute Mtv (harg...on ne m'y reprendra plus...)

:style:


----------



## teo (1 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Vu et entendu ce que tu écoutes je confirme




Quand on voit ce qu'on voit, qu'on entend ce qu'on entend...
...On a bien raison de penser ce qu'on pense et _surtout n'en rien dire_ !   Ca m'apprendra !


Pour _Requiem for a dream_, j'ai la BO mais pas encore vu le film...
faudrait que je regarde s'il passe encore sur Paris


allez pour la route:
_El Basilon_ de DAF sur _Die Kleinen und die Bosen_

Au fait, le meilleur d'entre nous a-t'il remarqué que sa playlist last.fm/audioscrobbler avait été updatée ? (et pas la mienne d'ailleurs !  )


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour _Requiem for a dream_, j'ai la BO mais pas encore vu le film...
> faudrait que je regarde s'il passe encore sur Paris



Je te le conseille ardemment....( ame sensible s'abstenir )....

Actuellement  c'est Led Zep est l'album 4......


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Quand on voit ce qu'on voit, qu'on entend ce qu'on entend...
> ...On a bien raison de penser ce qu'on pense et _surtout n'en rien dire_ !   Ca m'apprendra !
> 
> 
> ...



DAF c'est un truc de ouf comme le disent certains jeunes   

En ce moment


----------



## Dedalus (1 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> DAF c'est un truc de ouf comme le disent certains jeunes
> 
> En ce moment





Remarque, le manteau d'Élie, c'est un beau symbole, même pour des pervers : transmission et faculté de voir loin


----------



## teo (1 Février 2005)

DAF, j'avoue que certains morceaux sont limites inécoutables.

Sinon, un extrait de tranquille début de soirée... à passer vers 20h, on commence à boire, ça dégourdit ceux qui se réveillent à peine et... (Pacha DJ Style). Non je déconne. Ca ne m'est jamais arrivé. Ou alors il y a très longtemps...
_Be good (feat. David Randolph)_ de Phunk Investigation sur _Bargrooves - Al Fresco_

_Spécial dédicace_ à sonnyboy sur ce coup-là, j'ai écouté _Pick up the pieces_ et _Mercy, Mercy, Mercy_ de Buddy Rich et j'ai apprécié. Comme quoi, le goudron ne bouche pas complètement les oreilles.


----------



## Krstv (1 Février 2005)

Depuis que j'ai découvert la radio Secret Agent en trifouillant iTunes, j'ai dû mal à décrocher !


----------



## steinway (1 Février 2005)

*Rachmaninoff: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3 *


----------



## steinway (1 Février 2005)

Et maintenant *: Bruckner : Symphonie n° 9*


----------



## Tangi (1 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> est ce que vous aimez le rap francais??Mafiak'1 fri, lunatic .... tout ca quoi. Je suis curieux de savoir s'il n'y a que des puristes ici.
> bon gros poutou a tous


Moi non plus je ne suis pas trop rap français, et même si je suis plus rock et electro, y a quelques albums de hip hop que j'ai et que j'adore : 

*Dilated Peoples* (Expansion Team) ...




*Me One* (As far as I'm concerned) ...




*Ms. Dynamite* (A little deeper) ...




*Nas* (I am... et It was written) ...




*Princess Superstar* (Princess Supestar is) ...




*Ugly Duckling* (Journey to anywhere) ...




Et bien d'autres : The Roots, The Streets, Cypres Hill, Beastie Boys, ... 

 ...


----------



## Dedalus (1 Février 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> Et maintenant *: Bruckner : Symphonie n° 9*




C'est ma version préférée avec celle de Jochum (j'ai longtemps été plutôt imperméable à Bruckner, découragé sans doute par des versions trop pompeuses)
Quant à Rachmaninov, je confesse préférer ses ½uvres vocales à son ½uvre pianistique, mais j'ai probablement tort (galvaudés par le cinéma, ces concertos, faut dire)


----------



## steinway (1 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> C'est ma version préférée avec celle de Jochum (j'ai longtemps été plutôt imperméable à Bruckner, découragé sans doute par des versions trop pompeuses)



ce qui me plait dans ce disque c est le complement, a savoir un "cours" de Nikolaus Harnoncourt ou il presente l oeuvre en allemand et en anglais. il aime beaucoup ca, j ai eu l occasion de l ecouter nous presenter du bach a la philharmonie de Berlin.


----------



## steinway (1 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Quant à Rachmaninov, je confesse préférer ses ½uvres vocales à son ½uvre pianistique, mais j'ai probablement tort (galvaudés par le cinéma, ces concertos, faut dire)



la je peux pas etre objectif, le piano, c est mon instrument...


----------



## steinway (1 Février 2005)

et la l un des meilleurs disques de 2004...


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Février 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Ms. Dynamite (A little deeper) ...
> 
> ...




Ha!!! il est tres bon ce Mrs Dynamite....c'est vrai...
Et le j'ecoute le premier The streets.....


----------



## Tangi (1 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Ha!!! il est tres bon ce Mrs Dynamite....c'est vrai...
> Et le j'ecoute le premier The streets.....


Je n'ai que le dernier The Streets ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Février 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai que le dernier The Streets ...



Dommage...en tout cas je te recommande vivement le Pirate Materiel...
surtout le morceau Let's Pushing Forward....


----------



## Tangi (1 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Dommage...en tout cas je te recommande vivement le Pirate Materiel...
> surtout le morceau Let's Pushing Forward....


J'en écouterai un extrait sur la Fnac.com  ...


----------



## steinway (1 Février 2005)

*Biber - Missa Salisburgensis*


----------



## steinway (1 Février 2005)

du Liszt bien sur :


----------



## Dedalus (1 Février 2005)




----------



## steinway (1 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

>



bien le Berg, si tu aimes je te conseille ca :


----------



## lumai (1 Février 2005)

Là c'est Emir Kusturica & The No Smoking Orchestra ! :love:


----------



## je hais les ordis (2 Février 2005)

bravo je vois qu'il y a beaucoup de monde qui écoute de la bonne musique, ca fait plaisir de voir que tout le monde n'est pas dupe de cette m**** de télé...

voila, c'est tout, ca fait plaisir....bon bye


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (2 Février 2005)

Les compositions de Raymond Scott sont gravées à l'eau-forte dans le tissu de la culture du 20ème siècle comme un certain ordre d'ADN codant notre mémoire collective pour les mutations avenir...


----------



## IceandFire (2 Février 2005)

là : Band:  Tappi Tíkarass
Title: "Miranda +  bonus tracks"
Catalog no: STERIO
Label: ?
Released: ?
Format: bootleg CD


01.* Miranda
02.* Skrið
03.* Kríó
04.* Íþróttir
05.* Tjet
06.* Lækning
07.* Drek-Lek
08.* Beri-Beri
09.* Hvítibjörn
10.* Sokkar
11.* Með-Tek
12.* Get  Ekki Sofið
13.* Mýrin Andar
14.* Afi  (from  Björgvin Gíslasons album "Örugglega")
15.* World's  Collapse (From Bless' album  "Gums")
16.* Yonder  (From Bless' album  "Gums")


Note: Bootleg of the first  LP album 14-year old Björk released with her band Tappi Tíkarrass.


*     :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (2 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Les compositions de Raymond Scott sont gravées à l'eau-forte dans le tissu de la culture du 20ème siècle comme un certain ordre d'ADN codant notre mémoire collective pour les mutations avenir...



  ça fait peur quand même, pas la musique, cette phrase...


----------



## teo (2 Février 2005)

Krstv a dit:
			
		

> Depuis que j'ai découvert la radio Secret Agent en trifouillant iTunes, j'ai dû mal à décrocher !



Un ami américain m'a fait découvrir cette radio cet été, ils émettent de San Francisco, tu peux aussi aller sur le site de Somafm  pour trouver leurs 3 radios, _Groove salad_, _Secret agent_ (tu connais !) et _Drone zone_... Pas de pub, juste un peu la même programmation qui se répète si tu les écoutes en boucle, c'est le cas de le dire.... 
Tu peux aussi t'inscrire sur last.fm  et audioscrobbler , tu auras accès à la merveilleuse compagnie de certains congénères de macgeneration ... 

Sinon ce matin c'est ça:
_Essential Mix BBC1 @ Home [Leicester Square, London 23-04-2000]_ de Paul van Dyk sur _Essential Mix Live_ 
_Wam bam boogie_ de Matt Bianco de _House Blast Trax_
_Never let me down again (Extended version)_ de Depeche Mode sur _Music for the masses_
_Supernature_ de Cerrone sur _Cerrone by Bob Sinclar_

_Apart ça: petite mise au point Audioscrobbler: j'ai fait une traduction de la page d'accueil qui explique les pb de mises à jour de profils depuis janvier, entre autres. Je l'enverrai aux intéressés qui me contacteront par MP. En gros, cela prend du temps de résorber le retard de la mise à jour de la base, du aux changements de serveurs fin janvier, voir par là les stats.
Personnellement, mes dernières écoutes sont enfin rentrées ce matin, mais il faudra attendre que la base recalcule mes données, pareil pour le groupe, les donnes sont toujours à égalité pour Undertones/DM. J'ai fait le tour du groupe, vérifiez bien que vous avez iScrobbler en route et que vos préfs sont bonnes (user + password) et ça devrait se faire, ou alors peu sont actifs _


----------



## teo (2 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> ça fait peur quand même, pas la musique, cette phrase...



Je crois que j'ai plus ou moins compris le sens général mais de là à t'expliquer en détail !


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (2 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> ça fait peur quand même, pas la musique, cette phrase...



Oui, à moi aussi    j'ai eu du mal à traduire


----------



## IceandFire (2 Février 2005)

Allez on enchaine avec Bachelorette et All neon like...etc...etc...


----------



## teo (2 Février 2005)

là, je me fais _Nevermind_ de Nirvana. _Smells like teen spirit _me transforme généralement en marsupilami


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Février 2005)

:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> :love:



Tiens, tu me donnes des idées là, je vais me faire un p'tit "Dock of the bay" d'Otis reding


----------



## Tangi (2 Février 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> :love:


Si tu aimes ça tu devrais aimer leur dernier album que je trouve très réussi. Le New-Yorkais James Murphy, tête pensante de LCD Soundsystem et producteur de Radio 4 a aussi travaillé avec l'excellent groupe "Electro Punk Rock" The Rapture.


*Radio 4* (Stealing of a nation), excellent album notamment les morceaux "State of alert" et "The death of american radio" ...




*The Rapture* (Echoes) avec le splendide "House of jealous lovers" ...


----------



## hegemonikon (2 Février 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai que le dernier The Streets ...



Je préfère celui-ci : il est plus ? "Cockney"  :mouais:


----------



## hegemonikon (2 Février 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> la je peux pas etre objectif, le piano, c est mon instrument...



Rachmaninov c'est génial : surtout quand ce n'est pas joué par David Helfgott !

Je ne l'ai plus sous le nez mais le coffret Rachmaninov par Rachmaninov (chez RCA???) c'était quelque chose : la sonate en si bémol de Chopin par Rachmaninov c'est incroyable !

mais dans l'absolu je préfère Scriabine !

PS: et qui se souvient de Charles Valentin Alkan ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Février 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> :love:



pigeon solidaire


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Février 2005)

Faith gone, there is no god
No god, no need for faith
Have seen no light, have seen no right
This angry voices keep banging and exploding
In our lives, the truth is never found
In terms of sight. Don't deny
It's getting worse here everyday
And now, by the ways of the Lord
We must act and behave. 

"Be my slave you mindless fool"
The facts are wrong, I don't believe in you
Messengers of holiness
Flesh and blood. Your words cannot get through
...and I saw this earth... 

There's pain, there's war, there's... too many things
But don't think, it's blasphemy
Where's love, where's grace in us
No hate. It's blasphemy
We are upon the gates of hell
We scream...it's blasphemy
Should we kill ourselves for you
Don't think, it's blasphemy. 

...No my son...Believe in yourself
Stop your own hate, you will find it's not too late.
Flow against this rage and pain. Build up your soul.
Don't loose the good sights, it's not too late.
And I know of dreams above, don't blame our names
The Principle: in union we stand, but in unity survive 

I cant see the light
Help me find the path along
Selfishness? Emptiness?
Avoid all needs from anyone?
Only me? Is that the way? Ignore others will? 

No, my son...believe in yourself
If you want love, first love yourself
I am not telling you lies.
It's the Principle of Life
Believe in yourself
if you want love, first love yourself
I am not telling you lies.


----------



## yvos (2 Février 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> *Radio 4* (Stealing of a nation), excellent album notamment les morceaux "State of alert" et "The death of american radio" ...


 
bof bof, c'est devenu lourdingue comme son, non? Finies les découpes mélodiques au scapel!


----------



## Dedalus (2 Février 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> et qui se souvient de Charles Valentin Alkan ?



Ah Alkan est quand même sorti du purgatoire (de même qu'Onslow)... et heureusement, c'est vrai


----------



## Tangi (2 Février 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bof bof, c'est devenu lourdingue comme son, non? Finies les découpes mélodiques au scapel!


A qui tu poses la question ??? Moi j'adore et j'en redemande :love:  :love:... Lourdingue ??? Je pourrais me fâcher ... Non je déconne, moi j'aime vraiment bien ,  même si j'écoute autre chose en ce moment... On aime, on n'aime pas... C'est vous qui voyez  ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Février 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Si tu aimes ça tu devrais aimer leur dernier album que je trouve très réussi. Le New-Yorkais James Murphy, tête pensante de LCD Soundsystem et producteur de Radio 4 a aussi travaillé avec l'excellent groupe "Electro Punk Rock" The Rapture.
> 
> 
> *Radio 4* (Stealing of a nation), excellent album notamment les morceaux "State of alert" et "The death of american radio" ...
> ...


 :mouais: c'est pas mal mais sans plus. Je pense que je vais très vite me lasser, tout comme The rapture... 
Tout à fait d'accord avec Yvos là-dessus, c'est un trop "découpé" comme zik, surtout quand on écoute ce que j'ai mis juste après... :love: j'en bave tellement c'est bien. Vive la Stax.

à pitchfork, le néoclacla : je ne répondrai pas à tes vils provocations.


----------



## yvos (2 Février 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> A qui tu poses la question ??? Moi j'adore et j'en redemande :love: :love:... Lourdingue ??? Je pourrais me fâcher ... Non je déconne, moi j'aime vraiment bien , même si j'écoute autre chose en ce moment... On aime, on n'aime pas... C'est vous qui voyez ...


 
C'est pour te charrier  

c'est vrai que la pratique sur ce thread est plus de dire ce que l'on apprécie que ce que l'on aime pas, parce que ça peut tourner en pugilat. Spéciale dédicace à Pitch et Téo :Nouvelle vague, tu aimes bien?

Mais je suis convaincu par ce que je dis, et je trouve que ce 3ème album de Radio 4 est une déception. Moi, j'aime bien le son au scalpel, façon Albini, et je trouve qu'ils se sont égarés sur ce point.

Reste que c'est quand même agréable   

Du reste, une question est: la hype autour de Radio 4 et The Rapture n'a -t-elle été montée en épingle?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Février 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour te charrier
> 
> c'est vrai que la pratique sur ce thread est plus de dire ce que l'on apprécie que ce que l'on aime pas, parce que ça peut tourner en pugilat. Spéciale dédicace à Pitch et Téo :Nouvelle vague, tu aimes bien?
> 
> ...


 Oui, tout à fait.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Février 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour te charrier
> 
> c'est vrai que la pratique sur ce thread est plus de dire ce que l'on apprécie que ce que l'on aime pas, parce que ça peut tourner en pugilat. Spéciale dédicace à Pitch et Téo :Nouvelle vague, tu aimes bien?
> 
> ...



Ceci étant dit qu'attendre de quelqu'un qui écoute Nouvelle Vague ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Février 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: c'est pas mal mais sans plus. Je pense que je vais très vite me lasser, tout comme The rapture...
> Tout à fait d'accord avec Yvos là-dessus, c'est un trop "découpé" comme zik, surtout quand on écoute ce que j'ai mis juste après... :love: j'en bave tellement c'est bien. Vive la Stax.
> 
> à pitchfork, le néoclacla : je ne répondrai pas à tes vils provocations.



En espérant que tu comprennes : ton avis m'est quantité *marginale*

En ce moment la bo de cela


----------



## yvos (2 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ceci étant dit qu'attendre de quelqu'un qui écoute Nouvelle Vague ?


 
aucun espoir


----------



## yvos (2 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> En espérant que tu comprennes : ton avis m'est quantité *marginale*
> 
> En ce moment la bo de cela


 
les bruitages sont effectivement très intéressant.

mais on est loin du "2 swords technique" de Photek


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Février 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour te charrier
> 
> c'est vrai que la pratique sur ce thread est plus de dire ce que l'on apprécie que ce que l'on aime pas, parce que ça peut tourner en pugilat. Spéciale dédicace à Pitch et Téo :Nouvelle vague, tu aimes bien?
> 
> ...



La différence entre nous deux, c'est que j'ai dit les choses un peu plus crûment que toi concernant Nouvelle Vague. Je n'ai jamais rien dit autre chose que "la hype autour de Nouvelle Vague n'a-t-elle pas été montée en épingle ?" sauf que je l'ai dit peut-être d'une manière un peu brutale puisque j'ai parlé de massacre à la tronçonneuse. Dans mon souvenir un certain nombre de personnes avait un avis enthousiaste sur Nouvelle Vague et après que j'ai fait ma sortie 1 ou 2 personnes ont dit c'est vrai que l'habillage bossa nova est moyen - disons que j'ai réveillé les consciences populaires. Il est possible de dire que telle ou telle musique ne nous plaît pas sans que cela ne tourne en pugilat - et avec Teo nous avons dépassé le stade du pugilat. Après il est certain que les goûts et les couleurs sont dans la nature ... comme les égouts.


----------



## yvos (2 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> La différence entre nous deux, c'est que j'ai dit les choses un peu plus crûment que toi concernant Nouvelle Vague. Je n'ai jamais rien dit autre chose que "la hype autour de Nouvelle Vague n'a-t-elle pas été montée en épingle ?" sauf que je l'ai dit peut-être d'une manière un peu brutale puisque j'ai parlé de massacre à la tronçonneuse. Dans mon souvenir un certain nombre de personnes avait un avis enthousiaste sur Nouvelle Vague et après que j'ai fait ma sortie 1 ou 2 personnes ont dit c'est vrai que l'habillage bossa nova est moyen - disons que j'ai réveillé les consciences populaires. Il est possible de dire que telle ou telle musique ne nous plaît pas sans que cela ne tourne en pugilat - et avec Teo nous avons dépassé le stade du pugilat. Après il est certain que les goûts et les couleurs sont dans la nature ... comme les égôuts.


 
Oui maître


----------



## Dedalus (2 Février 2005)

Tonique (bien quand on a la crève).
Vieux, peut-être, mais Gilbert & Sullivan mis en scène par Ken Russell ça vous a de la branche et du pep


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Février 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Février 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Février 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Oui maître



Que chacun reste dans son rôle


----------



## yvos (2 Février 2005)

Je pense que je suis mieux à ma place...

Happiness in Slavery, NIN  vaut mieux que Master of Puppets..


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Février 2005)

Master of the Universe - Pulp - Freaks


----------



## teo (2 Février 2005)

_Two Tribes_ de Frankie Goes To Hollywood sur _Welcome to the pleasure dome_
Je me passe aussi le maxi (un de mes premiers maxis, un des rares toujours en ma possession)

Ca me fait penser, au rang des reprises, il y a avait une très drôle (et plutôt bien faite) reprise de _Born to run_ de Springsteen (rigolez pas c'est comme ça que j'ai découvert le Boss).

Pour les plus jeunes, à l'époque, y'avait d'un côté les méchants soviétiques et les méchants capitalistes (_Two tribes_ donc) et on avait peur que la bombe nous tombent dessus, alors on dansait au mileu. 

Je balance un cdb rouge au premier qui me demande _quelle bombe ?_ ! 
Sérieux et dernier avertissement


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Two Tribes_ de Frankie Goes To Hollywood sur _Welcome to the pleasure dome_
> Je me passe aussi le maxi (un de mes premiers maxis, un des rares toujours en ma possession)
> 
> Ca me fait penser, au rang des reprises, il y a avait une très drôle (et plutôt bien faite) reprise de _Born to run_ de Springsteen (rigolez pas c'est comme ça que j'ai découvert le Boss).
> ...



Quelle bombe ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Two Tribes_ de Frankie Goes To Hollywood sur _Welcome to the pleasure dome_
> Je me passe aussi le maxi (un de mes premiers maxis, un des rares toujours en ma possession)
> 
> Ca me fait penser, au rang des reprises, il y a avait une très drôle (et plutôt bien faite) reprise de _Born to run_ de Springsteen (rigolez pas c'est comme ça que j'ai découvert le Boss).
> ...


 Quelle bombe? (m*rde, trop lent!)


----------



## teo (2 Février 2005)

Je le savais.

Eh ben non, t'en auras pas... tant pis pour toi... tu devras encore attendre


----------



## teo (2 Février 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Quelle bombe? (m*rde, trop lent!)



toi par contre, tu y couperas pas...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je le savais.
> 
> Eh ben non, t'en auras pas... tant pis pour toi... tu devras encore attendre








Baby' got an atom bomb,
A mother fuckin' atom bomb,
twenty two maga tonne,
i ain't ever seen so much fun,
baby got a poison gas,
baby got a heart attack,
baby got a pain on tap,
baby gimme some of that,
baby got a satellite,
baby got second sight,
baby got a master plan,
a foolproof masterplan,
baby got purple hair,
baby got a secret lair,
baby got an army there,
i ain't ever seen baby scared.
baby got a nobel prize,
given for the perfect crime,
baby got an alibi,
baby got eight more lives,
baby got a crystal ball,
baby doesn't care at all,
baby's having too much fun,
she's got a shit kickin' mother fuckin' atom bomb.
baby got a fleet at sea,
and a submarine called emergency,
she got a motorcade,
she got a monorail,
going coat to coast on a campaign trail,
playing deck of cards in an armoured car,
she got a kung fu star as a body guard,
she got a juju charm,
she got a magic spell,
she got a genie,
all three is working well,
she got a t.v. show,
she got a shopping mall,
she got a miracle,
she doesn't want at all,
she got a monument and at a great expense,
she got a head of state and a president,
she got destiny,
she got supremacy,
she got everything from a - z,
she got it all down tight,
she got nothing wrong,
she got the whole wide world singing baby's song


----------



## Dedalus (2 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Two Tribes_  à l'époque, y'avait d'un côté les méchants soviétiques et les méchants capitalistes (_Two tribes_ donc) et on avait peur que la bombe nous tombent dessus, alors on dansait au mileu.
> 
> Je balance un cdb rouge au premier qui me demande _quelle bombe ?_ !
> Sérieux et dernier avertissement



bah suffit de taper la Bombe avec une majuscule, et comme ça ce sera lumineux (attention, j'ai pas dit taper sur la bombe !)


----------



## teo (2 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> bah suffit de taper la Bombe avec une majuscule, et comme ça ce sera lumineux (attention, j'ai pas dit taper sur la bombe !)




J'ai hésité (vu le niveau général mon général) avec la Bombe et avec le Boss. Le contexte aidait aussi.
C'est marrant je pensais q'il n'y aurait que Pitchfork qui allait réagir. J'ma trompé 

Nous sommes de grands enfants. 

Sinon là je vais enfin lancer The Hacker (_Rêves mécaniques_), il est en train de ripper. J'ai craqué cet après-midi. Avec les Chemical Brothers (_Push the button_). J'espère juste que le Copy control va pas m'em*** sur ce dernier... Je pensais que ça se faisait plus... mais bon, en général iTunes se pose pas trop de questions... 

PS: Dedalus, ainsi que certains autres, je ne sais pas si les radios de last.fm fonctionnent bien avec le "classique" et "jazz" mais si vous vous inscriviez sur Audioscrobbler, on profiterait de vos connaissances musicales. Enfin, c'est juste une suggestion. Y'a jamais d'obligation ! 
A propos de AS, j'ai lu sur un de leurs forums que google serait intéressé par les racheter.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2005)

Bon, là je vais me mettre le CD de Cow Cheese, C'est Rock, ca bouge, et c'est français.

un cdb au premier qui connais


----------



## teo (2 Février 2005)

Là je viens de me faire les _rêves mécaniques_ du Hacker et j'ai embrayé sur le Chemical Brothers et là, je me dis que c'est toujours un vrai plaisir ces gars-là 

Si je bossais pas là, j'irai direct à La Loco, y'a la soirée _aTRAXion_ avec The Hacker, David Caretta (que j'ai découvert ici même). Gloups. Peut-être tard si j'ai le courage. Mais je crois pas. Seul ça fait un peu ch***

Et ratez pas la soirée labels _galapagos4/heardrum_ le 4 au Nouveau Casino, je serai pas là, mais j'avais super accroché avec la compil Galapagos4 en 2003, superbe pochette aussi, très west-coast. Chicago sound quand tu nous tiens.


----------



## mado (2 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de me faire les _rêves mécaniques_ du Hacker et j'ai embrayé sur le Chemical Brothers et là, je me dis que c'est toujours un vrai plaisir ces gars-là
> ....



Décidément ! 
Moi j'ai rajouté LCD Soundsystem, encore et encore. _Too much love_, notamment.
Et j'ai acheté un billet pour le concert des Chemical, début mars. 


Ben, je t'accompagnerais bien à la Loco, mais bon là ça va être un peu compliqué !


----------



## hegemonikon (2 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Ah Alkan est quand même sorti du purgatoire (de même qu'Onslow)... et heureusement, c'est vrai



A force de se taper les bouquins de Brigitte Françoise-Sapet ça entre !

Onslow ?! oui, je l'avais oublié lui, j'ai quelques bons souvenirs de concerts (Quintettes ou plutôt Quatuors avec le thème du "God save the King"  )

Pour Alkan, j'aime particulièrement la "Chanson de la Folle au bord de la mer" des Préludes, mais aussi la Grande Sonate Op.33 

En concert c'est pas mal, mais très rare.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de me faire les _rêves mécaniques_ du Hacker et j'ai embrayé sur le Chemical Brothers et là, je me dis que c'est toujours un vrai plaisir ces gars-là
> 
> Si je bossais pas là, j'irai direct à La Loco, y'a la soirée _aTRAXion_ avec The Hacker, David Caretta (que j'ai découvert ici même). Gloups. Peut-être tard si j'ai le courage. Mais je crois pas. Seul ça fait un peu ch***
> 
> Et ratez pas la soirée labels _galapagos4/heardrum_ le 4 au Nouveau Casino, je serai pas là, mais j'avais super accroché avec la compil Galapagos4 en 2003, superbe pochette aussi, très west-coast. Chicago sound quand tu nous tiens.



Moi je veux bien mais il me faut me coucher après : les 2 deux dernières fois que je suis allé à la Loco plus de 1h30 de retard


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> David Caretta (que j'ai découvert ici même)



Mais qui te l'a fait découvrir ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Les _rêves mécaniques_ du Hacker



Très bon album mais honnêtement je ne saisis pas où se trouve l'influence de Computer Love dans cet opus assez "ténébreux contrairement au "cover" de Death in Vegas.

Le trio Carretta + Hacker + Millimetric     

Sinon retrouvé ce CD dans une cave familiale


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Février 2005)

bon...j'ecoute Emilie Simon: to the dancer in the rain...
ha..!! ca me fait des chose partout....houlala....stop!
Vite Toxic de Crazy town....ouf ca va mieux....


----------



## Tangi (3 Février 2005)

Voilà ce que j'écoute avant de me coucher ce soir :

*Buck 65* (Square) :






 ...

Allez bonne nuit :sleep:...


----------



## teo (3 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Mais qui te l'a fait découvrir ?




Je sais plus....     


Sinon pour La Loco hier soir, il devait pas y avoir d'heure pour entrer et rentrer ! Donc tu aurais pris le premier métro ce matin ou encore plus tard si on avait fait after...
Mais bon, une fois fini de bosser j'avais plus trop envie de ressortir.   

A part ça, avant d'en remettre une couche de Chemical B et de The H, _Israel_ de Siouxie and The Banshees.


----------



## IceandFire (3 Février 2005)

Allez on démarre avec  DESINTEGRATION des ???  c'est trop bon....tellement joyeux... j'adoooorrreee....


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (3 Février 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Allez on démarre avec  DESINTEGRATION des ???  c'est trop bon....tellement joyeux... j'adoooorrreee....




Je ne connais pas les ???


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Février 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je sais plus....
> 
> 
> Sinon pour La Loco hier soir, il devait pas y avoir d'heure pour entrer et rentrer ! Donc tu aurais pris le premier métro ce matin ou encore plus tard si on avait fait after...
> ...



Je n'ai compris qu'en relisant plusieurs fois ton message que c'était hier soir   

Vive le(s) flood(s)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais pas les ???



En tout cas ce ne sont pas THE CURE     

Comment va Kid ?


----------



## IceandFire (3 Février 2005)

Allons,allons.... DESINTEGRATION .... quand même jeune homme.....   le plus grand groupe du monde 
qui te soignes  mais qui te soignes vraiment  (indice chez vous)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Février 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Allons,allons.... DESINTEGRATION .... quand même jeune homme.....   le plus grand groupe du monde
> qui te soignes  mais qui te soignes vraiment  (indice chez vous)



C'est Stallone sur la BO de Cobra ?     

PS The Cure c'est DISINTEGRATION avec un I comme IceandFire


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (3 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas ce ne sont pas THE CURE
> 
> Comment va Kid ?




ça va fort    toi aussi j'espère...  

Là j'écoute ??? des ??? et c'est !!! (les Qui ?)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Février 2005)

J'adore :


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (3 Février 2005)

-----


----------



## teo (3 Février 2005)

Pour les fans de _Push the button_, retrouvez cet album remixé. Il s'appelle _Flip the switch_. Comme je ne sais pas du tout si ces remixes sont autorisés par le groupe, je ne met donc pas de lien  avec le site. A vous de voir. Je ne sais pas du tout ce que ça vaut.

C'est les mêmes qui avaient remixé Prodigy.


----------



## IceandFire (3 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> PS The Cure c'est DISINTEGRATION avec un I comme IceandFire



Tout à fait Thierry c'est juste un manque de café, pour une fois


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour les fans de _Push the button_, retrouvez cet album remixé. Il s'appelle _Flip the switch_. Comme je ne sais pas du tout si ces remixes sont autorisés par le groupe, je ne met donc pas de lien  avec le site. A vous de voir. Je ne sais pas du tout ce que ça vaut.
> 
> C'est les mêmes qui avaient remixé Prodigy.



En ce moment Captain Sensible avec Wot ce qui me rappelle une anecdote avec un ami  ... SBlURFF ... Je rentre dans un tunnel ... BRZZZZ ... je vous raconterais plus SBLURFF tard


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Février 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Février 2005)




----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (3 Février 2005)

BASTA


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment Captain Sensible avec Wot ce qui me rappelle une anecdote avec un ami  ... SBlURFF ... Je rentre dans un tunnel ... BRZZZZ ... je vous raconterais plus SBLURFF tard



Captain Sensible's, l'album "Women and Captain first", un grand moment :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

>


 PTDR!


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (3 Février 2005)

Enfer & Damnation


----------



## squarepusher (3 Février 2005)

ah la la, je vois qu'il y a beaucoup d'activité et beaucoup de bons trucs que vous écoutez en ce moment  ici!!!! 


quant à moi ,en ce moment même j'écoute At First Sight de Jeff Mills  :love:
c'est pile la musique qu'il me faut pour bien me concentrer sur mes mega problèmes de programmation opengl


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Février 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> PTDR!



PTDR


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> PTDR


 Pété de rire.  

ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas entendu parler de BabylonZoo.


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2005)

Un bon vieux Tonton Chris:






 :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Février 2005)

Je préfère celui là de Chris


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (3 Février 2005)

PTDR   

Ah!!! avec la gonflette il y a des surprises  :love: 

Radio


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère celui là de Chris



je ne suis pas sectaire, j'aime bien les deux Chris


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> PTDR
> 
> Ah!!! avec la gonflette il y a des surprises  :love:
> 
> Radio



c'est quoi le rapport?   :mouais:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (3 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le rapport?   :mouais:



Aucun rapport, juste un disqueet une bonne radio

 :king:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (3 Février 2005)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> ah la la, je vois qu'il y a beaucoup d'activité et beaucoup de bons trucs que vous écoutez en ce moment  ici!!!!



Future Sound Of London, LifeForms...un disque pour squarepusher


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Aucun rapport, juste un disqueet une bonne radio
> 
> :king:



Pour la radio, j'avais vu (un rapport avec notre Tigrou à nous)
Pour le dsque, c'est mieux si tu précises de qui il s'agit quand c'est pas écrit dessus


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (3 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Pour le dsque, c'est mieux si tu précises de qui il s'agit quand c'est pas écrit dessus



C'est un Mix Electro de Garou & karen cheryl...


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> C'est un Mix Electro de Garou & karen cheryl...



C'est donc la daube qui passait sur la radio que tu indiquais...  
Cela dit, c'était plus Playschool que vraiment electro


----------



## squarepusher (3 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> PTDR
> 
> Ah!!! avec la gonflette il y a des surprises  :love:
> 
> Radio


qu'est ce que j'aime le disque derriere cette paire de nibars :love:


----------



## squarepusher (3 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Future Sound Of London, LifeForms...un disque pour squarepusher


comment tu savais que ce disque me plairait aussi !  :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (3 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc la daube qui passait sur la radio que tu indiquais...
> Cela dit, c'était plus Playschool que vraiment electro



Non, elle est trés bien cette radio, écoutes encore  

electro = Playschool


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (3 Février 2005)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> comment tu savais que ce disque me plairait aussi !  :love:



C'était évident


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Non, elle est trés bien cette radio, écoutes encore
> 
> electro = Playschool



Non, là je suis parti sur un truc qui ferait plaisir à FanRem: le dernier Greenday


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (3 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Non, là je suis parti sur un truc qui ferait plaisir à FanRem: le dernier Greenday



Trés bien aussi  :style:

tigersushi:rateau:


----------



## theverglades (3 Février 2005)

moi j'écoute de tout : du jazz au black metal ma tendance actuelle est le jazz funk béla fleck, victor wooten, tower of power, maceo parker, front page etc..


----------



## Tangi (3 Février 2005)

A force de voir Björk hocher la tête, on finit par avoir envie de réécouter quelques uns de ses morceaux :

Dans mon top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 d'iTunes en ce moment : 


"Venus as a boy" (*Debut*) ;





"Army of me", "Hyperballad", "Enjoy" (*Post*) ;





"All is full of love", "Joga", "Unravel" (*Homogenic*) ;





"Unison" (*Vespertine*)    ...





"Where is the line ? ", "Triumph of heart" (*Médulla*).






...


----------



## teo (3 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Future Sound Of London, LifeForms...un disque pour squarepusher




Put*** j'avais l'album en K7, faudrait que je me le retrouve çuilà...


Sinon, là , j'écoute... 

Les Undertones...

Y'as pas à dire, quoi je puisse dire ou penser, c'est de la pure de super bonne qualité. A user sans modération...  

Merci le Pitchfork... et n'en profite pas.


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2005)

je suis me écouter ça






et la c'est ça :






(la pochette est très jolie :love: )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Put*** j'avais l'album en K7, faudrait que je me le retrouve çuilà...
> 
> 
> Sinon, là , j'écoute...
> ...



Teo ce n'est absolument pas mon genre.

Je mettrais bien un billet là dessus  






avec la participation de Pete Doherty & Carl Barat de Libertines et de Martin Gore


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis me écouter ça



Waow! Mackie tu fais des progres en francais....    
Excellent album...(leur meilleur...)

J'aime bien Renegade aussi.


Là, j'ecoute the Vines....Bien rock comme il faut...


----------



## IceandFire (4 Février 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> A force de voir Björk hocher la tête, on finit par avoir envie de réécouter quelques uns de ses morceaux :
> 
> Dans mon top
> 
> ...




héhéhéhéhéhé....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Waow! Mackie tu fais des progres en francais....
> Excellent album...(leur meilleur...)
> 
> J'aime bien Renegade aussi.
> ...



 :love:   

bon, la pour moi... live de noir désir au eurochéenne 2002  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (4 Février 2005)

ps: je remarque que tu n'as pas TELEGRAM


----------



## je hais les ordis (4 Février 2005)

la j'écoute Rokia traore, chanteuse africaine pleine de fraicheur, tres calme et tres posé, un vrai bonheur.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





vraiment je vous le conseille parce que je vous aime bien 

sinon un gros big up pour RATM!!!! c'est toute ma jeunesse

Zack a fait un morceau bien cool aussi avec Roni Size, que je conseille a ceux qui écoute ca et parce que je les aime bien aussi mais si vous voulez le nom il faut me le demander:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> Zack a fait un morceau bien cool aussi avec Roni Size, que je conseille a ceux qui écoute ca et parce que je les aime bien aussi mais si vous voulez le nom il faut me le demander:love:



tiens....
J'ai suivit un peu la carriere du reste du groupe apres leur split (Audioslave...)
Mais je n'ai rien ecoute de Zack depuis Renegade....

Si tu as quelque chose a conseiller c'est volontier que je m'y jetterai dessus....


Sinon, avant de me coucher c'est No Surprise de Radiohead (OK Computer) ....
Un morceau qui marche toujours aussi bien...  


Bise à tous et bonne nuit :style:


----------



## teo (4 Février 2005)

Les Chemical Brothers _Push the button_ _et Flip the switch_ en alternance pour voir si les remixes passent bien  Je dois dire qu'ils ont bien réussi les artworks !











Believe et The boxer sont des tueries     

PS: si quelqu'un pouvait me rappeler le nom de la typo des Chemi
cal, ça m'arrangerait, je dois l'avoir quelque part, mais j'ai oublié le nom... et je trouve rien sur google


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Février 2005)

Charlemagne Palestine


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Les Chemical Brothers _Push the button_ _et Flip the switch_ en alternance pour voir si les remixes passent bien  Je dois dire qu'ils ont bien réussi les artworks !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je crois que cette typo s'appelle 

Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones Undertones


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Février 2005)

Jenny said when she was just five years old
You know there's nothing happening at all
Every time she puts on the radio
There was nothing goin' down at all
Then one fine mornin' she puts on a New York station
She couldn't believe what she heard at all
She started dancin' to that fine fine music
You know her life was saved by Rock 'n' Roll

Despite all the amputations
You could just dance to a rock 'n' roll station

Jenny said when she was just five years old
My parents are gonna be the death of us all
Two TV sets and two Cadillac cars--
Ain't gonna help us at all

Then one fine mornin' she puts on a New York station
She don't believe what she heard at all
She started dancin' to that fine fine music
You know her life was saved by Rock 'n' Roll

Despite all the computations
You could just dance to a rock 'n ' roll station
And it was alright.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Février 2005)

Violent Femmes  :casse:  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> la j'écoute Rokia traore, chanteuse africaine pleine de fraicheur, tres calme et tres posé, un vrai bonheur.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  pour Rokia Traoré. C'est vraiment super!
C'est, en plus, quelqu'un de très sympa.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Février 2005)

The little rabbits, mesdames et messieurs.


----------



## IceandFire (4 Février 2005)

oué rokia je l'ai pas encore "shooté" 
allez je vais écouter les trésors cachés" 50 ans de rock des inrocks.... 
voir ce que ca vaut....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Février 2005)

Bonne petite compilation d'originaux samplés par le Wutang.


----------



## teo (4 Février 2005)

Dimanche mise à jour des infos de la base Audioscrobbler, enfin ! Enfin j'espère (marre de mes infos du 21 janvier).
Et suspens dans le Mortel Combat Undertones - DM


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Février 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> A force de voir Björk hocher la tête, on finit par avoir envie de réécouter quelques uns de ses morceaux :
> 
> Dans mon top
> 
> ...



C'est marrant, moi, ça me donne juste la nausée... :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Février 2005)

.....


----------



## elektroseb (4 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, moi, ça me donne juste la nausée... :mouais:



    

Modern?....


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, moi, ça me donne juste la nausée... :mouais:



Tu exagères, Björk la nausée...non, tu dois confondre avec Nikos Aliagas...

(mais c'est ton maitre à penser, désolé  :rateau: )


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> .....



Là je suis d'accord avec toi !!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Dimanche mise à jour des infos de la base Audioscrobbler, enfin ! Enfin j'espère (marre de mes infos du 21 janvier).
> Et suspens dans le Mortel Combat Undertones - DM



Undertones Rule   

Ce week-end je plante l'ordi d'Itof comme cela c'est Lara Fabian qui va l'emporter      

En ce moment j'écoute  la radio du groupe macgeneration sur last.fm

Ce n'est pas au point je suis présumé écouter un joy division mais ce n'est pas du tout cela mais c'est bien ce que j'écoute


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Tu exagères, Björk la nausée...non, tu dois confondre avec Nikos Aliagas...
> 
> (mais c'est ton maitre à penser, désolé  :rateau: )



Si en plus l'onomatopée que s'en rapproche le plus est Beurk   

C'est dommage l'Islande a produit beaucoup d'autres groupes très intéressants Au hasard ... Sugarcubes       

Ice si tu nous lis


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas au point je suis présumé écouter un joy division mais ce n'est pas du tout cela mais c'est bien ce que j'écoute



  :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:



vive la ponctuation et la syntaxe


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> vive la ponctuation et la syntaxe



Non c'est des smileys, comme celui là   ( il dit coucou   )


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Tu exagères, Björk la nausée...non, tu dois confondre avec Nikos Aliagas...
> 
> (mais c'est ton maitre à penser, désolé  :rateau: )



Non, je n'exagère pas. Les vagissements de cochon égorgé et les borborigmes de Björk me font chier, c'est tout.
Mais ça fait bien de dire que c'est géniaaaaaAAAAAAAAaaaal dans les soirées mondaines 

question: Nikos Aliagas, c'est qui? :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Undertones Rule
> 
> Ce week-end je plante l'ordi d'Itof comme cela c'est Lara Fabian qui va l'emporter
> 
> ...



En fait il y a un décalage : j'ai bien écouté un Joy Division mais l'affichage de la pochette n'est pas parfaitement synchronisée avec l'écoute

Une bonne série : Silver Mont - Joy Division - Rollin Stones ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Non, je n'exagère pas. Les vagissements de cochon égorgé et les borborigmes de Björk me font chier, c'est tout.
> Mais ça fait bien de dire que c'est géniaaaaaAAAAAAAAaaaal dans les soirées mondaines



Fabien (    ) dans les soirées mondaines c'est ... ok je sors


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Non, je n'exagère pas. Les vagissements de cochon égorgé et les borborigmes de Björk me font chier, c'est tout.
> Mais ça fait bien de dire que c'est géniaaaaaAAAAAAAAaaaal dans les soirées mondaines



Bon OK, c'est ton droit   (mais je vivrais bien avec elle dans un igloo :love: )


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Dimanche mise à jour des infos de la base Audioscrobbler, enfin ! Enfin j'espère (marre de mes infos du 21 janvier).
> Et suspens dans le Mortel Combat Undertones - DM



Je vais appuyer un peu du côté DM, alors!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je vais appuyer un peu du côté DM, alors!!


 Tricheur!

Allez, hop : Jurassic 5, Quannum et DJ shadow en boucle.


----------



## squarepusher (4 Février 2005)

bonjour tout le monde 
pour moi ce matin c'est Drexciya - Neptune's Lair :love:


----------



## IceandFire (4 Février 2005)

oui,oui je vous lis  moi aussi j'aime quand bjork chante avec les sugars et GLin-glo ou meme encore tappi tikkarass....ce qui me plait chez elle c'est tout son univers graphique et glacé, les soirées mondaines j'y vais pas  je n'aime pas lorsqu'elle fait sa diva, exemple "en aparté"...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je vais appuyer un peu du côté DM, alors!!



Tu veux un teenage kicks dans les fesses


----------



## squarepusher (4 Février 2005)

et maintenant c'est Matthew Jonson -Decompression sur le Decompression EP excellent :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Février 2005)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> et maintenant c'est Matthew Jonson -Decompression sur le Decompression EP excellent :love:



Dissident


----------



## squarepusher (4 Février 2005)

Et maintenant  ladies an gentlemen un morceau maison  (qu'est ce que je suis fort c'est dingue :rateau: ) Squarepusher- North Circular sur Feed Me Weird Things :love::love: et ultra :love:
que dou bonheur


----------



## Tangi (4 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Non, je n'exagère pas. Les vagissements de cochon égorgé et les borborigmes de Björk me font chier, c'est tout.
> Mais ça fait bien de dire que c'est  dans les soirées mondaines
> 
> question: Nikos Aliagas, c'est qui? :mouais:


Ca fait bien aussi d'utiliser des mots "savants", enfin quand on ne fait pas de fautes d'orthographes... Borborygme ça prend un "y"... 

Rien ne t'oblige à l'écouter, comme rien ne t'oblige à traiter ceux qui l'écoutent de cons snobinards (pléonasme)... 

Et puis c'est encore plus géniaaaaaAAAAAAAAaaaal de dire que les vagissements de cochon égorgé et les borborygmes de Björk nous font chier, et qu'on préfère le talent immense, que dis-je le génie de Monsieur X, artiste honni et puis finalement ignoré, dans les soirées mondaines que tu sembles bien connaître...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> question: Nikos Aliagas, c'est qui? :mouais:



Ne me dis pas que tu ne l'as jamais vu   

J'ai essayé, c'est impossible... :sick: 

(il n'a pas une tête à sucer que des glaces, Nikos  )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Ne me dis pas que tu ne l'as jamais vu
> 
> J'ai essayé, c'est impossible... :sick:
> 
> (il n'a pas une tête à sucer que des glaces, Nikos  )


 :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Février 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait bien aussi d'utiliser des mots "savants", enfin quand on ne fait pas de fautes d'orthographes... Borborygme ça prend un "y"...
> 
> Rien ne t'oblige à l'écouter, comme rien ne t'oblige à traiter ceux qui l'écoutent de cons snobinards (pléonasme)...
> 
> Et puis c'est encore plus géniaaaaaAAAAAAAAaaaal de dire que les vagissements de cochon égorgé et les borborygmes de Björk nous font chier, et qu'on préfère le talent immense, que dis-je le génie de Monsieur X, artiste honni et puis finalement ignoré, dans les soirées mondaines que tu sembles bien connaître...



Je sens de la tension là et si nous parlions d'un sujet consensuel : Nouvelle Vague      `

Ok je sors mais avant je confirme Client c'est


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Février 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:



et ben oui des glaçons


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Février 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:



Je voulais dire, il n'a pas un nom (nikos) à ne sucer que des glaces...  

( C'est pas mieux  :mouais: Bon, j'ai un RDV, A+  :rose:  )


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Février 2005)

Pour l'instant je trouve terrible "Radio Caroline - Volume I" de Miss Kittin :love: :love: :love:


----------



## toto (4 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Undertones Rule



ça tu l'as dit Pitchfork!! Cet album en particulier a enflammé ma postadolescence!!


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

je devrais commencer a prendre les références de certain disque


----------



## Dedalus (4 Février 2005)

C'est quoi, exactement, la postadolescence ?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi, exactement, la postadolescence ?



C'est trop tard...


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

dès fois on m'envoie des truc bizarre mais sympa


----------



## Dedalus (4 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> C'est trop tard...



tu me donnes le duende, tiens...

mais j'ai ce qu'il faut pour ça...







et avant ça :
Dans les années 1990, il y avait eu un important concert Harry Partch à Lille, donné sur les instruments qu'il avait conçus et construits. fabuleux


----------



## Dedalus (4 Février 2005)

J'oublie pas non plus mes racines :
hommage au dernier grand barde irlandais (début XVIIIe)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Pas mal. Quand j'aurai fini ma collection de Try yann, Dan Ar Braz et Alan Stivell je vais piocher dans la harpe celtique...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Dans les années 1990, il y avait eu un important concert Harry Partch à Lille, donné sur les instruments qu'il avait conçus et construits. fabuleux



C'est un des derniers enregistrements du Kronos quartet qui me fait un peu penser à celui là...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Février 2005)

Don Cherry sur cette album de Louis Le Raide      :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 
Un disque à avoir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> dès fois on m'envoie des truc bizarre mais sympa



Rhôôô pinaise!!!! Ca a l'air bien... Vive les petites nippones :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Rhôôô pinaise!!!! Ca a l'air bien... Vive les petites nippones :love:  :love:  :love:



nippones ni mauvaises   

Le Gun Club MIAMI  :affraid:  :casse:


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Rhôôô pinaise!!!! Ca a l'air bien... Vive les petites nippones :love:  :love:  :love:



et ta vu leurs site web ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> nippones ni mauvaises
> 
> Le Gun Club MIAMI  :affraid:  :casse:



Ahhhhhh... Gun Club sur scène... Fait passer Noir Désir pour du comique troupier...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et ta vu leurs site web ?



Arrrrrghhhh! J'entrave que dalle au jap  Tant pis


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhhhh... Gun Club sur scène... Fait passer Noir Désir pour du comique troupier...



Nous étions peut être au même concert à Marseille en 1985


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Nous étions peut être au même concert à Marseille en 1985



Tout à fait...     Je devais être à peu près aussi bourré que Jeffrey :rateau:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait...     Je devais être à peu près aussi bourré que Jeffrey :rateau:



Oui, donc tu ne m'as pas reconnu   
C'était à l'Espace Julien si mes souvenirs sont bons, un vrai concert vaudou, incroyable


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Oui, donc tu ne m'as pas reconnu    Heuuuu... C'est retour vers le futur? : : :
> C'était à l'Espace Julien si mes souvenirs sont bons, un vrai concert vaudou, incroyable


  Un grand moment de transe rock'n'roll... Trop rare


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Février 2005)

Encore un peu de transe & roll...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Février 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait bien aussi d'utiliser des mots "savants", enfin quand on ne fait pas de fautes d'orthographes... Borborygme ça prend un "y"...
> 
> Rien ne t'oblige à l'écouter, comme rien ne t'oblige à traiter ceux qui l'écoutent de cons snobinards (pléonasme)...
> 
> Et puis c'est encore plus géniaaaaaAAAAAAAAaaaal de dire que les vagissements de cochon égorgé et les borborygmes de Björk nous font chier, et qu'on préfère le talent immense, que dis-je le génie de Monsieur X, artiste honni et puis finalement ignoré, dans les soirées mondaines que tu sembles bien connaître...



Effectivement rien ne m'oblige à l'écouter, donc je ne le fais pas.
Je n'ai pas l'habitude de me faire chier exprès...

Et sache que dans ces soirées mondaines, on s'extasie autant sur les boroborYgmes de Björk que sur ceux  de Monsieur X etc...
MAis sache aussi que je conchie ces soirées et leurs participants, ainsi que les journaux super intéressants qui ont pour habitude de s'extasier sur les Björk et autres Monsieur X dont tu parles si bien.
Tu ne me connais pas, mon petit poulet, et tu ne sais rien de moi. Et les branchouilles que j'ai pu croiser dans des milieux dont tu ne peux même pas soupçonner avoir accès un jour, me font gerber.
Tout comme tes a prioris à deux balles.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Ne me dis pas que tu ne l'as jamais vu
> 
> J'ai essayé, c'est impossible... :sick:
> 
> (il n'a pas une tête à sucer que des glaces, Nikos  )



Ah mais si, c'est le mec de la Starac'! Mais comme j'ai pas TF1 sur la Freebox, je ne suis pas un habitué...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement rien ne m'oblige à l'écouter, donc je ne le fais pas.
> Je n'ai pas l'habitude de me faire chier exprès...
> 
> Et sache que dans ces soirées mondaines, on s'extasie autant sur les boroborYgmes de Björk que sur ceux  de Monsieur X etc...
> ...



Je m'absente un journee et hop....c'est encore l'anarchie ici...
C'est fou comme la musique cree des tensions....
Moi j'aime pas trop Bjork...on en a parle point...
en plus on peut ne pas aimer....
Mais qu'on aime ou pas...c'est pas une raison pour partir en brioche....

Z'etes pas tres souple...soufflez un coup avec ....No surprise de Radiohead par exemple...
(j'aime bien conseiller Radiohead quand c'est l'anarchie....  )




Bref là,maintenant j'ecoute du Dylan...Highway 61 revised


----------



## lalou (4 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Bref là,maintenant j'ecoute du Dylan...Highway 61 revised


    :love:   
J'ai beau écouter et ré-écouter cet album, je ne m'en lasse pas! Il y a très peu d'artistes que je peux écouter comme ça depuis 20 ans (j'étais trop jeune avant) sans que cela ne prenne une ride...
Au fait, t'avais entendu parler de ça  

_Yes, I received your letter yesterday
(About the time the door knob broke)
When you asked how I was doing
Was that some kind of joke?
All these people that you mention
Yes, I know them, they're quite lame
I had to rearrange their faces
And give them all another name
Right now I can't read too good
Don't send me no more letters no
Not unless you mail them
From Desolation row
_


----------



## Dedalus (5 Février 2005)

Pour moi, le meilleur Dylan (je crois, ça doit dépendre des jours et des humeurs) reste Blonde on Blonde (c'est d'ailleurs presque la même époque)


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, le meilleur Dylan (je crois, ça doit dépendre des jours et des humeurs) reste Blonde on Blonde (c'est d'ailleurs presque la même époque)



c'est vrai que Blolnde on blonde est tout aussi excellent...

La j'ecoute No one is innocent (revolution.com)
grace a Foguenne d'ailleurs.....Merki,Foguenne.


----------



## teo (5 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Ne me dis pas que tu ne l'as jamais vu
> 
> J'ai essayé, c'est impossible... :sick:
> 
> (il n'a pas une tête à sucer que des glaces, Nikos  )



Dans le doute, je m'abstiendrai de comprendre les sous-entendus, quels qu'ils soient  :mouais: y'a des fois l'"Humour" ne passe pas, quel qu'il soit. Je connais pas cette tronche de cake, mais, bon, c'est pas à sa gueule que...

Pitchfork, dans le TGV, je me suis passé, pfiou... 15 fois _Teenage Kicks_  en boucle, pour essayer de comprendre. J'ai compris ! C'est bon (comme le thon blanc) ! 

Fabienr, iTof, écoutez du DM tout le WE pour moi, moi là WinAmp veut rien savoir et j'ai pas envie d'installer des trucs sur c'te charrue (P4 sous W98)... Mise à jour de la base AS: le dimanche soir (ça coûte moins cher qu'un SMS pour voter pour vos groupes favoris !  )
En espérant que ça marche enfin !


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Février 2005)

avant de me coucher un petit coup de Patti Smith (live)
Toujours aussi bon....
Ha! Ce Rock'n'roll Nigger,depuis la Bo de Tueur ne, j'ecoute ce morceau au moins une fois par semaine....
un regal.


----------



## je hais les ordis (5 Février 2005)

bjork ca tue, super production, un minimum d'originalité et s'il vous plait ne dites pas qu elle ne sait pas chanter....enfin.....bon je pardonne les ignorants, evidemment on a le droit de pas aimer, on a le droit d'ecouter la starac aussi


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> bjork ca tue, super production, un minimum d'originalité et s'il vous plait ne dites pas qu elle ne sait pas chanter....enfin.....bon je pardonne les ignorants, evidemment on a le droit de pas aimer, on a le droit d'ecouter la starac aussi



Les gout et les couleurs....quelle ne sache pas chanter c'est pas la question...
Les arangements sont enormes...mais malgre tout a l'exception de quelques morceaux je ne l'aprecie guere...
Mais s'il te plait de rajoute pas de l'huile sur le feu....
enfin moi,je dis ca en meme temps je m'ecoute un petit Lou Reed et compte les points si vous voulez....


----------



## lalou (5 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> enfin moi,je dis ca en meme temps je m'ecoute un petit Lou Reed





			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> avant de me coucher un petit coup de Patti Smith (live)


Waouh!! que du bon rock'n'roll tout ça!! Quoiqu'on en dise et malgré le côté "papy fait de la resistance"   
Dans la même veine légèrement seventies, mon "papy" préféré à moi, c'est le loner... Neil Young  :love: . Bon un peu depressif de temps en remps, mais c'est un génial song writer.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (5 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Dans le doute, je m'abstiendrai de comprendre les sous-entendus, quels qu'ils soient  :mouais: y'a des fois l'"Humour" ne passe pas, quel qu'il soit. Je connais pas cette tronche de cake, mais, bon, c'est pas à sa gueule que...



Quoi sa Gueule ! mais qu'est ce qu'elle a sa gueule   

Mais non Teo   chacun a le droit de sucer ce qu'il veut

Même Nikos... qui sait y faire


----------



## FANREM (5 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> bon je pardonne les ignorants, evidemment on a le droit de pas aimer, on a le droit d'ecouter la starac aussi



je suis pas ignorant
J'aime pas trop Bjork non plus  Fabien
et je suis a des lieues de la starac

Et pourtant, si tu savais...    :love:


----------



## LiliTh (5 Février 2005)

en ce moment je suis tres stereophonics... je sais c pas tout jeune, j'ai mis le temps mais j'y suis !!


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (5 Février 2005)

-------


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

Un  Sondage, Un Sondage !!!

(listening electro clash)


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (5 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Un  Sondage, Un Sondage !!!
> 
> (listening electro clash)



Quel genre de sondage   

Jobriath


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Assez ! -dc- !



Hiiiiiiighway toooooo hell !!!


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (5 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Quel genre de sondage


-------


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Quel genre de sondage



Voilà, ce qui nous fera avancer dans l'étude socio-anthropologique du mac-user.

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=89235


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, ce qui nous fera avancer dans l'étude socio-anthropologique du mac-user.
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=89235




Mais je ne peux pas y repondre a ton sondage....Il n'y a qu'une reponse possible...
Trop dur...
j'aime autant les Clash (london calling....) que Bob Marley (Natural mistic...)
que Fat boy slim ou Air que Lou reed que Nirvana que Rancid que The Beatles que lee Perry que bjork (non, la j'ai menti) que Clapton que Led Zep que seb tellier que The streets que Cypress hill
qu'ac/dc que Sublime que The intuchable que The Specials....et Led Zep

HAHAHAHA Led zep....
trop dur ...
hop un petit coup de Dazed and Confused....hum....que c'est bon....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Mais je ne peux pas y repondre a ton sondage....Il n'y a qu'une reponse possible...
> Trop dur...
> j'aime autant les Clash (london calling....) que Bob Marley (Natural mistic...)
> que Fat boy slim ou Air que Lou reed que Nirvana que Rancid que The Beatles que lee Perry que bjork (non, la j'ai menti) que Clapton que Led Zep que seb tellier que The streets que Cypress hill
> ...



Be oui c pour le rendre plus dur que je n'ai pas autorisé les réponses multiples.


----------



## teo (5 Février 2005)

Je trouve comme stook que c'est dommage qu'il n'y ait qu'un choix possible. Je veux pas choisir  !
D'ailleurs, là avec ma nièce Eloïse on écoute la grandiose BO (supercalifragilisticexpial...) de Mary Poppins... ça me rappelle mon week-end à Londres. Je la rentre où dans ce sondage !


----------



## elektroseb (5 Février 2005)

heu...moi je n'aurais pas mis techno et electro ensemble...
Je parle de la "première vague" electro, l'EBM des 80's, et franchement, ça me gene de toujours voir techno et electro associées, ou alors il faut y rajouter l'indus (Wumpscut, PAL, Ant-Zen records etc...), toute la vague electro-gothic (Das Ich, Project Pitchfork etc...)
Ca éviterait que certains pensent qu'à partir du moment où c'est synthetique, c'est forcément de la techno...


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

J'aimerai avoir votre avis sur Emilie Simon : qu'en pensez-vous ? Quelqu'un a t'il acheté son dernier album ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Février 2005)

ha,que c'est complique.....bon je vais y repodre quend meme...
Mais comme la tortue je cherche malheureusement Punk et ska.....


Là j'ecoute les Sublimes ( 40 oz )


----------



## MiMac (5 Février 2005)

Je viens de m'apercevoir que je n'avais pas donné mon avis sur ce sujet.
Alors qu'est-ce que j'ècoute:

- Morcheeba (très très bien)     
- Norah Jones (ses 2 albums et surtout "l'album" aves The Peter Malick Group qui est très blues)
- Alicia Keys
- Ben Harper
- Cesaria Evora
- Dire Straits et Mark Knopfler
- Clapton
- Heather Nova
- Du jazz avec Billie Holiday, Ella Fitzgerald et Lisa Ekdahl
- Santana
- Alanis Morissette
- Sade

et en français, en ce moment j'écoute:
- Les Ogres de Barback (dernier album)
- Olivia Ruiz (une ex-star ac qui fait de la très bonne musique, comme quoi ca arrive)

Bon j'arrête là. Voilà un petit aperçu de mes goûts musicaux.
MiMac.


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerai avoir votre avis sur Emilie Simon : qu'en pensez-vous ? Quelqu'un a t'il acheté son dernier album ?



Un vrai regal...en tout pour moi...
cet album me fait des choses tout partout...vraiment excellent....(je crois que j'en ai deja parle une de ces nuits...)

Franchement si tu aimes ce style electro...fonces!!!


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Un vrai regal...en tout pour moi...
> cet album me fait des choses tout partout...vraiment excellent....(je crois que j'en ai deja parle une de ces nuits...)
> 
> Franchement si tu aimes ce style electro...fonces!!!



Arfh... C'est bien ce que je pensais : j'ai juste ecouté les extraits sur le music store et j'ai adoré :  j'vais devoir détruire encore plus mon compte en banque...

Merci Stook.


----------



## mado (5 Février 2005)

P***** comment on fait pour décrocher ?! 









Dis, au fait WebO tu viens par là de temps en temps...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> P***** comment on fait pour décrocher ?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stresse pas c'est facile... il suffit de "Push The Button" off...  
tiens, j'ecoute toujours le sampler d'ardisson.....


----------



## WebOliver (6 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Dis, au fait WebO tu viens par là de temps en temps...




Cela m'arrive...  Les goûts des autres sont intéressants...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> P***** comment on fait pour décrocher ?!



Tiens, je viens aussi de me l'acheter cui là   
Chemical Brothers n concert au Zénith de Montpellier le 02/03  
En ce moment, bloque aussi ÉnOrmément sur DJ Shadow. :love:


----------



## mado (6 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Chemical Brothers n concert au Zénith de Montpellier le 02/03



Yep . Place achetée


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Yep . Place achetée



EL drame, c que je suis même pas sûr de pouvoir y aller  :affraid:


----------



## elektroseb (6 Février 2005)

ben là je sirotte du whisky en écoutant le bon vieux "contact" de Jad Wio... un tit coup de nostalgie


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> ben là je sirotte du whisky en écoutant le bon vieux "contact" de Jad Wio... un tit coup de nostalgie



Un très bon album... 'Tain! ça fait longtemps...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Février 2005)

Actuellement, j'ecoute un morceau de la B.O. de wonderfull days
excellent mais malheuresement je ne connais pas les references de ce morceau....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Actuellement, j'ecoute un morceau de la B.O. de wonderfull days
> excellent mais malheuresement je ne connais pas les references de ce morceau....



Tu peux pas obtenir les infos via itunes ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux pas obtenir les infos via itunes ?



ben, non....c'est pourtant pas faute d'avoir essaye....
Mais tu sais tous les morceaux ne sont pas recense sur itunes....
exemple la B.O. de requiem for a dream....on m'en a donne les reference ici...
et le No one is innocent que j'ecoutais sans savoir que c'etait d'eux, c'est Foguenne qui m'en a indique les references......

alors voila si quelqu'un a vu Wonderful Days et connait les references du morceau que l'ont entend lorsque Jay retrouve Chua....je suis preneur .Merki.

la j'ecoute les Pixies (a cause de Patochman, bravo! )
voila, Caribu.....Caribuhuuuuu!


----------



## teo (6 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> P***** comment on fait pour décrocher ?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moi pour changer, je me passe le même en changeant de couleur...     






  [/IMG]

Sinon, là, j'ai bien mangé et bien bu avec plein d'ami-es et j'écoute des vieux trucs rigolos...
Matt Bianco et Patrick Coutin, ça vous rappelle pas des souvenirs ? 

PS: pour les CB, il faut que je les revois au Zénith de Paris.

Hey Boy...
Hey Girl...


----------



## teo (6 Février 2005)

Dans la même veine des remix des Chemical, j'écoute le remix Always Outsiders Never Outdone de l'album de Prodigy. Pas entendu l'original, mais ça me donne envie de l'acheter


----------



## teo (6 Février 2005)

Pour les membres d'Audioscrobbler (AS), une chtite news:

_Submissions Loss 
We're sorry, but a fairly significant proportion (probably upward of 3 million) of the submissions which were in the queue yesterday has been lost. This was due to an oversight on our part when we were moving database servers.   This issue has now been fixed, and your submissions should now be processed normally._ 
----
En gros, une bonne partie de nos écoutes de ces 10 derniers jours est passée à la poubelle, les résultats du match Undertones et DM peut donc d'ors et déjà être considéré comme sans vainqueur, quelques soient les résultats


----------



## toto (6 Février 2005)

En tout cas voilà les maîtres du genre!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Bidlo*, _"Journées portes ouvertes"_
> L'électro-dub, en plus, ça calme mes drôles le dimanche matin !
> :love:



En parlant d'électro dub, euh, quelqu'un connait Sayag Jazz Machine ?


----------



## mado (6 Février 2005)

Un peu de _Grace _ce matin


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2005)

Moi, ce matin les Allman à bloc...


----------



## Immelman (6 Février 2005)

Try a little tenderness (live) - Ottis Redding. _ I dedicate this song to all the miniskirts_

Premiere chanson que j'ai joue sur ma basse :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de _Grace _ce matin



tiens,moi aussi....enfin, maintenant c'est plus trop le matin....mais boon, je me leve alors hop...
Grace....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Journée Renaud.


----------



## squarepusher (6 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> En parlant d'électro dub, euh, quelqu'un connait Sayag Jazz Machine ?


ouai moi je connais ! c'est sympa 
j'aurai plutôt pensé que c'était entre le jazz et la drum and bass


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (6 Février 2005)

jeanjacquesperrey !!!  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Février 2005)

journee skype....j'ecoute la douce voix musicale de ma petite fee.....
et Tom Waits en fond......


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (6 Février 2005)

Là je suis stones...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> jeanjacquesperrey !!!  :love:



tristan Edern Vaquette www.vaquette.org/reveille_le_punk.php


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> jeanjacquesperrey !!!  :love:



J.J.Perrey, ça c EXxXCELLENT !


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> journee skype....j'ecoute la douce voix musicale de ma petite fee.....
> et Tom Waits en fond......



Tu diras plus ça dans un an...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu diras plus ça dnas un an...



J'étais tenté de le dire... Mais ça te revenait de droit  Vieille rognure


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2005)

Enfin c'est pas trés gentil, on devrait le laisser profiter de ses illusions..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Enfin c'est pas trés gentil, on devrait le laisser profiter de ses illusions..



Oui ; c'est vrai. c'est pas du pain, que ça mange...


----------



## Tangi (6 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement rien ne m'oblige à l'écouter, donc je ne le fais pas.
> Je n'ai pas l'habitude de me faire chier exprès...
> 
> Et sache que dans ces soirées mondaines, on s'extasie autant sur les boroborYgmes de Björk que sur ceux  de Monsieur X etc...
> ...


Décidément, tu ne changes pas, toujours aussi pédant mais toujours aussi mauvais en orthographe, on se demande qui a le plus d'A PRIORI, franchement, je cite quelques morceaux de Björk que j'aime et je finis catalogué. Je ne fréquente pas ces soirées dont je me fous éperdument, mais toi, de toute évidence tu y as mis les pieds plus d'une fois...

Bon j'arrête là ça devient ridicule, mais je note que tes trente ans passés ne te rendent pas plus sage. Tu ne me connais pas non plus mais je n'ai pas l'habitude de me faire traiter de cons tout ça parce que j'écoute Björk. Chacun écoute ce qu'il veut, ça veut dire quoi au juste...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Décidément, tu ne changes pas, toujours aussi pédant mais toujours aussi mauvais en orthographe, on se demande qui a le plus d'A PRIORI, franchement, je cite quelques morceaux de Björk que j'aime et je finis catalogué. Je ne fréquente pas ces soirées dont je me fous éperdument, mais toi, de toute évidence tu y as mis les pieds plus d'une fois...
> 
> Bon j'arrête là ça devient ridicule, mais je note que tes trente ans passés ne te rendent pas plus sage. Tu ne me connais pas non plus mais je n'ai pas l'habitude de me faire traiter de cons tout ça parce que j'écoute Björk. Chacun écoute ce qu'il veut, ça veut dire quoi au juste...



Un message ici et un MP, c'est quoi ton but, faire chier le monde? Tu vas tomber sur un os.
Lis bien ce que je t'écris par MP, ça t'évitera de déblatérer des conneries. 

Et puis t'oubliais un truc en me boulant rouge: je boule à 9...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (6 Février 2005)




----------



## elektroseb (6 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

>



Bien joué!!
je viens de ressortir le CD... "Even stars..." en cours....aaaaaaaaahhhh


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Enfin c'est pas trés gentil, on devrait le laisser profiter de ses illusions..



Hop, aucune illusion.....et comme on dit,:

Carpe diem.


----------



## Tangi (7 Février 2005)

...


Radiohead, "No Surprises" (OK Computer) :






Bonne nuit :sleep:...


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Février 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> Radiohead, "No Surprises" (OK Computer) :
> ...




un excellent album, du coup je me le relance.....
Exit music from a film est enorme aussi......(bien que la version Brad Meldhau soit peut etre meilleure...)


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> Radiohead, "No Surprises" (OK Computer) :
> ...



Le nom de ce titre de Radohead te va si bien, mon petit poulet...  


Cela dit, super album...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (7 Février 2005)

SURFER ROSA...VALEUR SURE  c'est vrai que ça révéille


----------



## IceandFire (7 Février 2005)

ce sont les PIXIES  je dis ça pour les petits jeunes


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

>



La vache, Front 242, des années que j'ai pas écouté ça...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ce sont les PIXIES  je dis ça pour les petits jeunes



Tu fais bien de préciser avec tous ces petits jeunes qui déferlent   

Egalement chez 4ad (  )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> La vache, Front 242, des années que j'ai pas écouté ça...



Fabien sauf le respect que j'ai pour toi, 242 ne s'écoute pas dans les soirées mondaines !!!      

Leur dernier est vraiment bien


----------



## IceandFire (7 Février 2005)

voici les Pixies


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Fabien sauf le respect que j'ai pour toi, 242 ne s'écoute pas dans les soirées mondaines !!!      [/IMG]



Merde! Comment je vais faire?   

Tangi, aide moi, je suis perdu sans ta grande culture musicale et orthographique :sleep:



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Pitchfork.


----------



## IceandFire (7 Février 2005)

el la fameuse pochette de SURFER ROSA (sorti en 1988) !!! 
alors sympa non ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> voici les Pixies



Les petits jeunes doivent au moins connaître Kim Deal qui a fait un succès énorme avec les Breeders






Il est possible de télécharger le titre So.bay de Franck Black (le chanteur de PIXIES) and the catholics sur  Soit dit en passant


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> el la fameuse pochette de SURFER ROSA (sorti en 1988) !!!
> alors sympa non ?



J'ai toujours aimé les pochettes et groupes du label 4ad


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> el la fameuse pochette de SURFER ROSA (sorti en 1988) !!!
> alors sympa non ?



J'aime beaucoup, en regardant ton post et ta signature, comme sur la 3ème image, Bjork semble regarder la pochette avec une pointe de jalousie dans le regard...  
On se demande si c'est pour les seins ou pour le talent...     

Ca va Tangi?


----------



## IceandFire (7 Février 2005)

HÉHÉHÉHÉHÉHÉHÉHÉHÉ         bien ouéj amigo 
c'est vrai que 4AD est un vivier de talents à tout les niveaux... et peut être les seuls....
Que dire aussi de MIKI de Lush


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup, en regardant ton post et ta signature, comme sur la 3ème image, Bjork semble regarder la pochette avec une pointe de jalousie dans le regard...
> On se demande si c'est pour les seins ou pour le talent...



Les 2 !


----------



## IceandFire (7 Février 2005)

bon ben ca va être une matinée PIXIES intégrale  "trompe le monde" allez le popod !!!! 
cela dit une poitrine de cette beautée....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> bon ben ca va être une matinée PIXIES intégrale  "trompe le monde" allez le popod !!!!
> cela dit une poitrine de cette beautée....



Ice, tu connais Emiliani Torrini ?


----------



## Immelman (7 Février 2005)

Matinee.... Black Sabbath, quand je serais frais douche repasse sans biere dans les cheveux se sera Undertones pour garder la peche _"I need a mars bar'_


----------



## IceandFire (7 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ice, tu connais Emiliani Torrini ?


OUI OUI tu penses  mi italienne-mi islandaise  et Stina Nordenstam ?  :love: 
ps : doolittle rules ...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (7 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup, en regardant ton post et ta signature, comme sur la 3ème image, Bjork semble regarder la pochette avec une pointe de jalousie dans le regard...
> On se demande si c'est pour les seins ou pour le talent...
> 
> Ca va Tangi?



Mais qu'est ce qu'elle t'a fait Bjork  :sick: des disques ! Ah! Ok!  :style:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est ce qu'elle t'a fait Bjork  :sick: des disques ! Ah! Ok!  :style:  :love:


----------



## FANREM (7 Février 2005)

Moi, Bjork ne me fait aucun effet non plus, mais je respecte parfaitement le fait que vous puissiez aimer.

Ce matin, j'ai ecouté en Dvd le concert de Hendrix a Berkeley, et c'était tellement beau que j'ai continué sur celui de Woodstock. Et je me suis rappelé que j'avais eu les larmes aux yeux a l'expo qui lui était consacrée à la cité de la musique. 

Tout cela pour dire, qu'on a les valeurs qu'on mérite, et je me refuse la rentrer dans la moindre polémique.

Pour Radiohead, si OK computer est excellent, the bends est un monument. Si vous pouvez voir le live a l'Astoria qu'ils ont donné a leurs débuts, vous comprendrez.    :love:


----------



## Dedalus (7 Février 2005)

à propos des Pixies faudrait que je le récupère celui-là...
quelqu'un (de la famille) me l'a piqué (ma s½ur ? sans doute qui a tjrs eu un faible pour Come on Pilgrim. M'en vais faire une razzia chez elle un de ces jours


----------



## MrStone (7 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours aimé les pochettes et groupes du label 4ad



Yup :love: Et les sites de leurs artistes sont assez sympa aussi 
J'aimais bien l'ancienne version de celui des Montain Goats (infoutu de le retrouver) , mais le nouveau est pas mal non plus : www.4ad.com/weshallallbehealed/


Sinon en ce moment dans les oreilles : Kat Onoma, _Que sera votre vie ?_ :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Moi, Bjork ne me fait aucun effet non plus, mais je respecte parfaitement le fait que vous puissiez aimer.
> 
> Ce matin, j'ai ecouté en Dvd le concert de Hendrix a Berkeley, et c'était tellement beau que j'ai continué sur celui de Woodstock. Et je me suis rappelé que j'avais eu les larmes aux yeux a l'expo qui lui était consacrée à la cité de la musique.
> 
> ...



Du moment que l'on écoute Undertones, aucune polémique n'est possible


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Sinon en ce moment dans les oreilles : Kat Onoma, _Que sera votre vie ?_ :love:



_Far from the Pictures_


----------



## Tangi (7 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> j'ai autre chose à faire que de répondre à tes gamineries.
> Va jouer avec les autres membres du forum, moi, tu ne m'amuses pas.


T'as pourtant l'air de t'amuser comme un petit fou... C'est bien, y a du progrès, pas une seule faute d'orthographe, pas de mots dont tu serais susceptible d'oublier le sens d'ici quelques jours... Ca me fait réellement plaisir, t'évolues dans le bon sens... 

Tu vois les choses s'arrangent entre nous, on aime tous les deux Ok Computer et je suis sûr que c'est pas le seul album qu'on doit aimer tous les deux...

J'écoute ça en ce moment :


*The Roots* (Things Fall Apart) :






...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (7 Février 2005)

Epoch-Eclipse: 30 Year Anthology   Hawkwind :affraid:


----------



## Dedalus (7 Février 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> T'as pourtant l'air de t'amuser comme un petit fou... C'est bien, y a du progrès, pas une seule faute d'orthographe, pas de mots dont tu serais susceptible d'oublier le sens d'ici quelques jours... Ca me fait réellement plaisir, t'évolues dans le bon sens...
> 
> ...


Pas besoin de profs


----------



## Tangi (7 Février 2005)

Et puis maintenant c'est ça :


*Mercury Rev* (The Secret Migration) :






...


----------



## Tangi (7 Février 2005)

Est-ce qu'il y a parmi vous des fanas de Muse ??? Moi j'aime bien mais sans plus, par contre dans mon entourage on ne jure souvent que par eux...


----------



## Immelman (7 Février 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce qu'il y a parmi vous des fanas de Muse ??? Moi j'aime bien mais sans plus, par contre dans mon entourage on ne jure souvent que par eux...


 :hein: Moi pas comprendre l'interet de ta question :love:

Bon Razorlight/Black Sabbath/Ben Marwood depuis ce midi.


----------



## Tangi (7 Février 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> :hein: Moi pas comprendre l'interet de ta question :love:
> 
> Bon Razorlight/Black Sabbath/Ben Marwood depuis ce midi.


Tant pis, je voulais juste savoir, par curiosité, si Muse avait bonne presse dans ce forum... C'est tout... 

...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

P'tain muse, j'en entend parler partout mais jamais écouté un seul morceau


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> T'as pourtant l'air de t'amuser comme un petit fou... C'est bien, y a du progrès, pas une seule faute d'orthographe, pas de mots dont tu serais susceptible d'oublier le sens d'ici quelques jours... Ca me fait réellement plaisir, t'évolues dans le bon sens...
> 
> Tu vois les choses s'arrangent entre nous, on aime tous les deux Ok Computer et je suis sûr que c'est pas le seul album qu'on doit aimer tous les deux...
> 
> ...



Comment dire?...
Lâche moi... (j'aurais bien ajouté "connard", mais je pense que ce serait encore trop bon...)


----------



## iTof (7 Février 2005)

pochettes du label 4AD, Mixed by Fear, Pixies, ... c'est ici la bonne musique, non ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> P'tain muse, j'en entend parler partout mais jamais écouté un seul morceau



sur leur site il y a un jukebox


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> pochettes du label 4AD, Mixed by Fear, Pixies, ... c'est ici la bonne musique, non ?



Il n'y a pas de bonne musique mais simplement la musique que l'on aime


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> sur leur site il y a un jukebox


C'est moi ou c'est vachement inspiré de radiohead ???


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi ou c'est vachement inspiré de radiohead ???



c'est la voix qui fait cet effet là, mais au final, pas tant que ça..


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi ou c'est vachement inspiré de radiohead ???



Je ne suis spécialiste ni de l'un ni de l'autre (je connais bien Pablo Honey de Radiohead) mais en écoute aveugle Muse me fait effectivement penser à Radiohead


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi ou c'est vachement inspiré de radiohead ???



non,c'est pas toi.....


----------



## iTof (7 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas de bonne musique mais simplement la musique que l'on aime


 elle vient de là, elle vient du blues...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> mais en écoute aveugle


Va falloir réviser un peu


----------



## Tangi (7 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Comment dire?...
> Lâche moi... (j'aurais bien ajouté "connard", mais je pense que ce serait encore trop bon...)


Je suis fier de toi, tu retiens la leçon, "lâcher" ne prend pas de S à la deuxième personne du singulier de l'impératif présent... Tu vois quand tu veux ... 

Tu renchéris systématiquement, cesse de répondre dans ce cas si je te fais tellement chier, je te lâcherais les baskets sans problème, rien ne me ferait plus plaisir... Et puis surtout, évite les insultes publiquement...

Plus on me traite de petit poulet, de con ou dernièrement de connard, plus je m'accroche :love:...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir réviser un peu



je parlais de la voix bien entendu   

en plus moi je suis plus "tatapoum"


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Je suis fier de toi, tu retiens la leçon, "lâcher" ne prend pas de S à la deuxième personne du singulier de l'impératif présent... Tu vois quand tu veux ...
> 
> Tu renchéris systématiquement, cesse de répondre dans ce cas si je te fais tellement chier, je te lâcherais les baskets sans problème, rien ne me ferait plus plaisir... Et puis surtout, évite les insultes publiquement...
> 
> Plus on me traite de petit poulet, de con ou dernièrement de connard, plus je m'accroche :love:...



Accroche toi bien à la table et penche toi un peu en avant alors...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (7 Février 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Je suis fier de toi, tu retiens la leçon, "lâcher" ne prend pas de S à la deuxième personne du singulier de l'impératif présent... Tu vois quand tu veux ...
> 
> Tu renchéris systématiquement, cesse de répondre dans ce cas si je te fais tellement chier, je te lâcherais les baskets sans problème, rien ne me ferait plus plaisir... Et puis surtout, évite les insultes publiquement...
> 
> Plus on me traite de petit poulet, de con ou dernièrement de connard, plus je m'accroche :love:...



Il faut obligatoirement être en train d'écouter de la musique ici !!!

OK  N'importe quelle musique...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Il faut obligatoirement être en train d'écouter de la musique ici !!!
> 
> OK  N'importe qu'elle musique...



Le "Je te survivrai" mensuel en ce moment


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (7 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Le "Je te survivrai" mensuel en ce moment




Par exemple  , ou alors "il a neigé sur les lacs"


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Février 2005)

il est temps.....Pour un bon 1983 du grand Hendrix....
voila....


ps:allumez vous en mp si vous voulez....


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

Il Neige Sur Le Lac Majeur

Interprété par Mort Schuman

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Il neige sur le lac Majeur 
Les oiseaux-lyre sont en pleurs 
Et le pauvre vin italien 
S'est habillé de paille pour rien ... 
Des enfants crient de bonheur 
Et ils répandent la terreur 
En glissades et bombardements 
C'est de leur âge et de leur temps 

J'ai tout oublié du bonheur 
Il neige sur le lac Majeur 
J'ai tout oublié du bonheur 
Il neige sur le lac Majeur. 

Voilà de nouveaux gladiateurs 
Et on dit que le cirque meurt 
Et le pauvre sang italien 
Coule beaucoup et pour rien... 
Il neige sur le lac Majeur 
Les oiseaux-lyre sont en pleurs 
J'entends comme un moteur 
C'est le bateau de cinq heures 

J'ai tout oublié du bonheur 
Il neige sur le lac Majeur 
J'ai tout oublié du bonheur 
Il neige sur le lac Majeur


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il Neige Sur Le Lac Majeur
> 
> Interprété par Mort Schuman
> 
> ...



Kid parlait de ce texte de Barbelivien chantait par Jean-Pierre François

Il a neigé sur les lacs
Et la montagne éternelle
A dû regarder partir
Les lièvres et les tourterelles

Il a neigé sur les lacs
Et les amours infidèles
Garderont le souvenir
Des nuits qui n'ont pas sommeil

{Refrain:}
Il a neigé sur les lacs
Sur la maison sur la plaine
Et le souvenir de toi
Me revient les jours de peine
Il a neigé sur les lacs
Sur cet avion qui t'emmène
Et la forêt dans le froid
Ne m'entend pas dire je t'aime
Il a neigé sur les lacs
Il a neigé sur les lacs
Et le torrent des collines
A dû regarder mourir
Les saumons les sauvagines

Il a neigé sur les lacs
Et le facteur qui devine
C'que les amoureux se disent
N'est pas venu me faire signe
{au Refrain, 2x}


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il Neige Sur Le Lac Majeur
> 
> Interprété par Mort Schuman
> 
> ...


   

Ouah ! tu m'epateras tjrs SM :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (7 Février 2005)

c'est trop, encore une fois bravo JP François 

Il a neigé sur les lacs
Et la montagne éternelle
A dû regarder partir
Les lièvres et les tourterelles

Il a neigé sur les lacs
Et les amours infidèles
Garderont le souvenir
Des nuits qui n'ont pas sommeil

{Refrain:}
Il a neigé sur les lacs
Sur la maison sur la plaine
Et le souvenir de toi
Me revient les jours de peine
Il a neigé sur les lacs
Sur cet avion qui t'emmène
Et la forêt dans le froid
Ne m'entend pas dire je t'aime
Il a neigé sur les lacs
Il a neigé sur les lacs
Et le torrent des collines
A dû regarder mourir
Les saumons les sauvagines

Il a neigé sur les lacs
Et le facteur qui devine
C'que les amoureux se disent
N'est pas venu me faire signe
{au Refrain, 2x} :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

François Corbier
Le mille-pattes

Sol mim     do   re      sol        mim       re
Une patte, deux pattes, c'est nous les mille pattes
sol            mim            lam         re
Trois pattes, quatre pattes, rien ne nous epate
Sol   mim     do  re     sol    mim     re
Cinq pattes, six pattes, si on perd nos pattes
 Sol         mim            lam    re     sol
Sept pattes, huit pattes on aura l'air de nouilles

Couplet :
 sol      do       re   sol
Un mille patte m'a dit "bonjour"
 sol          do          re      sol
Ti loulalou, ti loulalou, ti loulila
 sol         do    re       sol
Mille fois j'ai serré mille pieds
sol          do           re      sol
ti loulalou, ti loulalou, ti loulila
sol      do       re    la
apres qu'on s'eu dit "bonjour"
la
Ti loulalou, ti loulalou, ti loulila
sol         do    re       sol
Mes mains avaient mal aux pieds
 sol          do          re      sol
Ti loulalou, ti loulalou, ti loulila

Bridge :
sol     do          re         sol
ti doo la ti doo la ti doo doo la
mim            sim               mim      sim
Moi je connais les mille pattes, ouu ouu ouu
mim                 sim         mim             sim
Je sais qu'ils sont comme nous, ouu dou dou dou dou
mim            sim           mim      sim
Ils se nourissent de pattes, ouu ouu ouu
mim               sim
Et chantent bras dessus dessous
mim      sim     mim           re
Dessus dessous, dessus dessus dessous (tenir le "ou")

(Reprise du refrain avec un air enjoue)

A la saison des amours
Ti loulalou, ti loulalou, ti loulila
Les mille patte se font du pied
Ti loulalou, ti loulalou, ti loulila
Apres la saison d'amour
Ti loulalou, ti loulalou, ti loulila
Les mille pattes se font platrés
Ti loulalou, ti loulalou, ti loulila

ti doo la ti doo la ti doo doo la
A part ca, les mille pattes, ouu ouu ouu
Vivent comme vous et nous, ouu dou dou dou lou
Ils habitent les Carpates, ouu ouu ouu
Et chantent bras dessus dessous
Dessus dessous, dessus dessus dessous (tenir le "ou")

(Reprise du refrain avec un air enjoue)


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> François Corbier
> Le mille-pattes
> 
> Sol mim     do   re      sol        mim       re
> ...



si ça te dis


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si ça te dis



certains artistes (dont je ne cite pas les noms) ont des sites beaucoup moins bien fait


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (7 Février 2005)

Je viens d'écouter Corbier  :affraid:  :sleep:   

Vite JJ Perrey  :love:


----------



## Tangi (7 Février 2005)

Je ne suis pas non plus un spécialiste, mais s'il y a une ressemblance frappante entre les deux groupes Muse et Radiohead, en particulier à leur tout début, Muse tend à se détacher un peu, et surtout leurs albums donnent un peu plus la pêche que les derniers albums de Radiohead plus mélancoliques...  

J'ai découvert ça l'autre jour, sur France Inter, c'est pas mal du tout :

The Flaming Lips (Yoshima Battles the Pink Robots) :







Ils en parlent certainement mieux que moi alors :

"_(...) Naviguant entre modernisme racé, tout en nappes de synthé délibérément futuristes et rythmique percutante (Fight Test, Yoshima part 2, In the Morning Of Musicians) et mélancolie aigre-douce, au tempo envapé ( Ego Tripping at The Gates of Hell, Are You a Hypnotist, One More Robot), cet album s'inscrit définitivement dans la lignée des meilleures productions de pop alternative de ce début de nouveau millénaire._" (L'avis de la Fnac) ;

"_ (...) Mais l'album produit également une source généreuse de sonorités psychédéliques turbulentes, ajourées par endroits de clairières spacieuses où cordes et guitares jouent à saute-mouton et où les mélodies explosent comme des ballons d'hélium après avoir glissé sur un toboggan d?étoiles filantes._" (Les inrockuptibles).


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Février 2005)

Bon, chez moi c'est The Veils......cote melancolique....ils sont pas mauvais....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)




----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (7 Février 2005)

Bowie à dit   alors...  :bebe:

C'est à qui cette pochette Pitchfork ?


----------



## Immelman (7 Février 2005)

"Shuffle" m'a fait retomber sur ca:


----------



## Tangi (7 Février 2005)

Si vous ne connaissez pas Bloc Party et que vous êtes curieux je vous invite à écouter la Black Session sur France Inter avec Bernard Lenoir... de 21h à 22h...

Moi je suis fan      ... 


On peut réécouter l'émission ici...

J'adore  ...


----------



## KARL40 (7 Février 2005)




----------



## Tangi (7 Février 2005)

Si vous ne connaissez pas la fréquence pour France Inter allez donc là. Il vous reste 45mn ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Février 2005)

et voila le meilleur album de Sublimes.....m'en lasse pas....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Ils sont sur l'ITMS ? Ca ma l'air sympa...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Bowie à dit   alors...  :bebe:
> 
> C'est à qui cette pochette Pitchfork ?



The Magnetic Fields de Stephen Meritt


----------



## Bassman (8 Février 2005)

Tient et si je m'ecoutais un bon gros Sepultura ??

Allez va pour against :love:


----------



## Immelman (8 Février 2005)

J'ecoutais Ash (Free All Angels) dans mon popod.... Apres 2-3 ans de recul je trouve ca meilleur que lorsque je l'avais achete :love: (un investissement??) Sinon mon iBook s'occupe avec Auf Der Maur (mhhh une donzelle rousse avec une basse) :rose:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Février 2005)

c'est l'heure du jeu des 1000 euros sur france inter, attention, jeu culte !


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (8 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> The Magnetic Fields de Stephen Meritt




Les Champs Magnétiques m'attirent aussi beaucoup  :love:


----------



## Immelman (8 Février 2005)

Apres Auf Der Maur mon iTunes a continue sa lancee sur "Jesus Joy of Man's Desiring from Cantata 147" suivi de "Toccata and Fugue in D minor" de Bach, la joie et la boule disco dans les chaumieres les filles!


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2005)

la c'est ça


----------



## MrStone (8 Février 2005)

Interpol, _Evil_ sur Antics :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2005)

Là, j'écoute Björk...







Non, j'déconne!!


----------



## MrStone (8 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'écoute Björk...
> 
> 
> Non, j'déconne!!




Gnarf    :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Février 2005)

bon, la j'ecoute les Stooges......bon rock.....tres bon rock....
sinon, hier j'ai regarde un super concert des Who.....waow....ca c'est des mecs qui ont (avaient) la peche.....


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (8 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, la j'ecoute les Stooges......bon rock.....tres bon rock....
> sinon, hier j'ai regarde un super concert des Who.....waow....ca c'est des mecs qui ont (avaient) la peche.....



C'est pas du rock les Stooges, c'est la Bible (avant l'ancien testament  :style: )


----------



## Foguenne (8 Février 2005)

Là, j'écoute le dernier album de Coralie Clément.  Gentil.


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas du rock les Stooges, c'est la Bible (avant l'ancien testament  :style: )



Avant les Clash......oui, c'est ça....


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (8 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Avant les Clash......oui, c'est ça....




Les Clash, c'est le nouveaux testament...  

L'ancien, plutôt Elvis, chuck Berry, Little Richard, Jerry Lee  etc... 

les Stooges c'est entre les deux...  hors du temps ( j'en fais un peu trop non   )


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Les Clash, c'est le nouveaux testament...
> 
> L'ancien, plutôt Elvis, chuck Berry, Little Richard, Jerry Lee  etc...



Plutot d'accord , mais avec une mention speciale pour le Chuck.......


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Février 2005)




----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (8 Février 2005)

André Popp !!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

Magie de l'archivage sous itunes : j'écoute top synthé, une compile du début des années 90 de tubes connus joués au synthé. J'ai du l'écoter 10 fois dans ma vie. C'est marrant c'est mon trip ce soir. A la revente, je n'en tirerai pas dix cents...


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Magie de l'archivage sous itunes : j'écoute top synthé, une compile du début des années 90 de tubes connus joués au synthé. J'ai du l'écoter 10 fois dans ma vie. C'est marrant c'est mon trip ce soir. A la revente, je n'en tirerai pas dix cents...



ben, on doit pas s'ennuyer chez toi.....



Bon, la j'ai pas resiste, encore un coup du concert de Page & the black crows.......


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (8 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'écoute le dernier album de Coralie Clément.  Gentil.



un peu dans le style de carla bruni au premier abord, non ?


----------



## Dedalus (8 Février 2005)

encore et toujours





L'assassinat de Webern est un sujet qui me fascine 


C'est p'têt freudien, mais à l'âge ingrat j'aimais Nina, moi


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (8 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> C'est p'têt freudien, mais à l'âge ingrat j'aimais Nina, moi



freudien   rock & rollien tu veux dire


----------



## Captain A (8 Février 2005)

Actuellement en écoute sur iTunes : "Rain" des Beatles, face B méconnue mais grandiose. Des lignes de basse comme ça, on en fait plus....


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (8 Février 2005)

Captain A a dit:
			
		

> Actuellement en écoute sur iTunes : "Rain" des Beatles, face B méconnue mais grandiose. Des lignes de basse comme ça, on en fait plus....



André Popp...on en fait plus beaucoup non plus...


----------



## Dedalus (8 Février 2005)

Quand je pense que j'avais Elsa Poppin (cadeau du pater) et qu'on me l'a fauché !
Décidément Kidd ta malle aux trésors est inépuisable

(pour Nina, je faisais évidemment allusion au titre du dernier album)


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (8 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Quand je pense que j'avais Elsa Poppin (cadeau du pater) et qu'on me l'a fauché !
> Décidément Kidd ta malle aux trésors est inépuisable
> 
> (pour Nina, je faisais évidemment allusion au titre du dernier album)



Je ne connais pas Elsa Poppin c'est d'André Popp ?
Celui là, c'est une superbe compilation de chez Tricatel  

Le retour de la mére  :rateau:  :bebe:


----------



## hegemonikon (8 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> encore et toujours
> C'est p'têt freudien, mais à l'âge ingrat j'aimais Nina, moi



Tu ne crois pas si bien dire :

Nina Hagen: mon premier concert, j'étais très très jeune = Quel choc! Surtout pendant la leçon d'anatomie...

Depuis j'adore les allemandes (même de l'Ouest) et je suis devenu clitoridien (sic!)  :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (9 Février 2005)

Ah foguenne, c'est moi qui t'avais parlé de son premier album  c'est la soeur de benjamin biolay pour info 
sinon ben retour aux sources : LOUDER THAN BOMBS The Smiths of course.... yummy-yummy


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Février 2005)

Puisque tout le monde y va de son classique, j'sors mon mien


----------



## squarepusher (9 Février 2005)

là j'écoute l'album "disco" de Luke Vibert , Kerrier District.   La boule à facette tourne chez moi


----------



## IceandFire (9 Février 2005)

bon louder est fini... j'enchaine sur Stick around for joy...  blind test ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2005)

Tiens, je viens d'écouter le dernier Daft Punk...
Il est très très chiant... 


pour un peu je préférerais presque un disque de Björk


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je viens d'écouter le dernier Daft Punk...
> Il est très très chiant...



Heureusement que c'est le dernier alors


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que c'est le dernier alors



Croisons les doigts


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je viens d'écouter le dernier Daft Punk...
> Il est très très chiant...
> 
> 
> pour un peu je préférerais presque un disque de Björk




Je crois que moi aussi je prefererai......



là, j'ecoute le Pump up the Valium......de NOFX.
passe plutot bien.....


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (9 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je viens d'écouter le dernier Daft Punk...
> Il est très très chiant...



Encore plus que le précédent   

Goldorak & Albator  :sleep:


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Février 2005)




----------



## teo (9 Février 2005)

Ce matin, j'ai écouté la version audio du DVD de The Cure _ Trilogy - Live in Berlin, Tempodrom, 2002_. Des frissons partout, j'ai pas écouté le 3e, Bloodflower, j'ai du mal avec l'album, mais _Pornography_ et _Disintegration_ c'est trop beau.
(à quand un DVD du _magique-j'y étais!_ *Live in Orange* ?)

Maintenant c'est ça:
_Habenera_ (de Carmen) de Bizet sur _Trainspotting Soundtrack Volume 2_
_Sure can't go to the Moon_ de CJ & CO. sur _Choice- A collection of Club Zanzibar Classics_
_Heaven_ de Shazz sur _Shazz_
_Caribbean sea_ de Etienne Daho sur _Live Ed!_
_Oh! Qué mambo_ de Dario Moreno de _Oh! qué Dario!_
_Heaven_ de Turtle Bay Country Club sur _Universal Monstershark_
_Hoops_ de Chemical Brothers sur _Come with us_

_*Info Audioscrobbler - last.fm:*
Les profils sont partiellement mis à jour, serveurs en place. J'ai créé une page de forums pour le groupe macgénération, avec explications et traductions, + posté sur les forums généraux AS un fil avertissant de la mise en place de la traduction de la page d'accueil. Merci par avance de votre part de faire référence à ces pages en cas de questions. J'y ajouterai dès que possible la FAQ et des liens.
Les liens: 
Le groupe Audioscrobbler MacGé
Les membres
Le forum_


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Encore plus que le précédent
> 
> Goldorak & Albator  :sleep:



eh oui, c'est possible.

 doivent utiliser Garage Band et le laisser tourner tout seul ces gars là...


----------



## teo (9 Février 2005)

Juste là, un morceau qui est toujours aussi barge:
_French Kiss (Original Underground Mix)_ de Lili Louis, 9 mn 48 de plaisir.

Je ne sais pas pourquoi quand ce morceau passe mais on est bizarrement témoins de scènes de désinhibition caractérisées. A passer à chaque ami-e un peu coincé-e. Surtout s'il fait moite et que tout le monde est chaud. J'ai toujours le vinyl et je m'en débarrasserais pas de sitôt...   C'est du Viagra musical


----------



## mado (9 Février 2005)

Quitte ou double.
Bourré, pas bourré ?

En concert demain à Montpellier.


----------



## Foguenne (9 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je viens d'écouter le dernier Daft Punk...
> Il est très très chiant...
> 
> 
> pour un peu je préférerais presque un disque de Björk



Tout à fait d'accord.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Juste là, un morceau qui est toujours aussi barge:
> _French Kiss (Original Underground Mix)_ de Lili Louis, 9 mn 48 de plaisir.
> 
> Je ne sais pas pourquoi quand ce morceau passe mais on est bizarrement témoins de scènes de désinhibition caractérisées. A passer à chaque ami-e un peu coincé-e. Surtout s'il fait moite et que tout le monde est chaud. J'ai toujours le vinyl et je m'en débarrasserais pas de sitôt...   C'est du Viagra musical



C'est pas Lil' Louis?


----------



## Foguenne (9 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Quitte ou double.
> Bourré, pas bourré ?
> 
> En concert demain à Montpellier.



C'est mieux bourré. 
Il est très sympa son site web.


----------



## mado (9 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est mieux bourré.
> Il est très sympa son site web.



Bon alors au cas où il serait sobre, je lui amènerai à boire


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Juste là, un morceau qui est toujours aussi barge:
> _French Kiss (Original Underground Mix)_ de Lili Louis, 9 mn 48 de plaisir.
> 
> Je ne sais pas pourquoi quand ce morceau passe mais on est bizarrement témoins de scènes de désinhibition caractérisées. A passer à chaque ami-e un peu coincé-e. Surtout s'il fait moite et que tout le monde est chaud. J'ai toujours le vinyl et je m'en débarrasserais pas de sitôt...   C'est du Viagra musical



Madame Pitchfork serait intéressée pour Monsieur Pitchfork   

Le dernier Chemical Brothers est-il bien ? J'ai lu une critique pas super de l'album : 2 bons titres "The Boxer" et "Believe" et le reste "insipides" (sic). Qu'en est-il vraiment ?






le side-project très dance de leeb et Fulber de FLA surtout le tire Innocente avec la chanteuse de Sixpence Non The richer, Leigh Nash






signé d'abord sur le label d'Andrew Fletcher puis sur mute avec participation de Martin Gore (quelle chienlit DM        - ceci est évidemment une boutade) et de membres de Libertines






et les méconnus






de Stephen Merritt


----------



## mado (9 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Le dernier Chemical Brothers est-il bien ? J'ai lu une critique pas super de l'album : 2 bons titres "The Boxer" et "Believe" et le reste "insipides" (sic). Qu'en est-il vraiment ?



Pousse le bouton et fais toi une idée toi même. Moi je le trouve excellent. Et Believe est mon morceau préféré .


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pousse le bouton et fais toi une idée toi même. Moi je le trouve excellent. Et Believe est mon morceau préféré .



Pareil pour moi, il ne sort d'ailleurs plus de la chaine hi fi (en alternance tout de même avec le derniers album de "A guy called Gerald").

Hmm, certes, ceux qui s'attendent à retrouver à 100 % le son de leur précédents albums vont être déçus. Mais c'est la la force de cet album : apporter quelque chose de nouveau tout en restant dans le style Chemical Brothers. C'est du chemical Brothers mais avec une note de fraicheur je dirais (vous aurez remarqué que je ne suis pas chroniqueur de disques).
Il y a quelques "tubes" en puissance dans cet album mais l'ensemble passe comme une lettre à la poste.      

Et c't'album me convainc d'aller à leur concert à Montpellier le 02/03


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Billie holiday depuis midi...


----------



## teo (9 Février 2005)

Moi _The Boxer_, avec _Believe_ juste derrière. Un ami de fraîche date très électro expériementale le trouve _chiant, comme les autres à part le premier_.
Je ne saurai que vous conseillez la version remixée pour au moins vous faire une idée. Il a tourné en boucle dans cette version entre Paris et Montpellier et retour (avec de jolies plages monomaniaques de _Teenage kicks_). Surface to air remixée, c'est un mash-up de _1979_ des Smashing Pumpkins et peut-être d'autres choses encore, à vous de voir. Bon, après le reste, tu vois, Pitchfork, c'est comme _les vagues_, y'a des gars qui aiment surfer sur la _old skool_ et d'autres qui préfèrent la _nouvelle_ !    C'est pas pour ça qu'on va les dégommer à l'arrivée !
On aime ou on aime pas c'est pas grave, faut juste pas se tromper avant d'acheter ! Moi, j'ai acheté et j'aime !

Pour _le baiser français avec la langue_ il doit me rester une vieille K7 audio (le son y est encore plus chaud !) que je m'empresserai de te faire découvrir ou directement à Madame, mais bon, je veux pas que tu crois que...   . Thérapie de groupe ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Pareil pour moi, il ne sort d'ailleurs plus de la chaine hi fi (en alternance tout de même avec le derniers album de "A guy called Gerald").
> 
> Hmm, certes, ceux qui s'attendent à retrouver à 100 % le son de leur précédents albums vont être déçus. Mais c'est la la force de cet album : apporter quelque chose de nouveau tout en restant dans le style Chemical Brothers. C'est du chemical Brothers mais avec une note de fraicheur je dirais (vous aurez remarqué que je ne suis pas chroniqueur de disques).
> Il y a quelques "tubes" en puissance dans cet album mais l'ensemble passe comme une lettre à la poste.
> ...



En première écoute sur leur site "Galvanize" ne provoque pas grand chose sauf l'envie d'aller écouter des rythmes orientaux. Les 30 premières secondes des autres morceaux (certes c'est trop peu pour se faire une véritable idée) sur ITMS ne me procure pas davantage d'émotions et feraient pencher davantage vers un Renegade Soundwave ou un Leftfield. A réécouter donc dans de meilleures conditions


----------



## Dedalus (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Billie holiday depuis midi...



Lady Day me fait toujours friser l'échine
Une voix qui vaut son pesant de Viagra, à mettre de côté pour ses très vieux jours


----------



## mado (9 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> En première écoute sur leur site "Galvanize" ne provoque pas grand chose sauf l'envie d'aller écouter des rythmes orientaux. Les 30 premières secondes des autres morceaux (certes c'est trop peu pour se faire une véritable idée) sur ITMS ne me procure pas davantage d'émotions et feraient pencher davantage vers un Renegade Soundwave ou un Leftfield. A réécouter donc dans de meilleures conditions



C'est clair pas mal de sons et rythmes _orientaux_. Alors si t'aimes pas laisse tomber.
30" !! allez sois sérieux comment tu veux te faire une idée ..


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair pas mal de sons et rythmes _orientaux_. Alors si t'aimes pas laisse tomber.
> 30" !! allez sois sérieux comment tu veux te faire une idée ..



Visiblement je me suis mal exprimé  je reprends pour éviter un malentendu   : 

-  à part les samples orientaux, galvanize que j'ai écouté en intégralité ne me plaît pas : ma réaction a été d'aller écouter de la musique orientale






ou






- Je me cite en écrivant plus gros "Les 30 premières secondes des autres morceaux (certes c'est trop peu pour se faire une véritable idée) sur ITMS ne me procure pas davantage d'émotions et feraient pencher davantage vers un Renegade Soundwave ou un Leftfield. A réécouter donc dans de meilleures conditions"


----------



## mado (9 Février 2005)

j'suis pas sourde, monsieur le meilleur d'entre vous.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (9 Février 2005)

De la POP :style: comme du miel au LSD  :love:  :mouais:


----------



## Dedalus (9 Février 2005)

Ouh là, pitié pour nous autres pauvres presbytes débutants  

(on m'avait dit que ça commençait à 40 ans, ben c'est vrai    )


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Là c'est "Invinvible" de Michael Jackson mais limewire me trouve des images bizarres depuis quelques minutes...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est "Invinvible" de Michael Jackson mais limewire me trouve des images bizarres depuis quelques minutes...



Limewire????? 

Michael jackson.....vraiment pas mon truc....
Là, j'ecoute les deftones....


----------



## ibox (9 Février 2005)

en ce moment, j'écoute Amadou et Mariam album un dimanche à Bamako. Titre plus connu "triste réalité", c'est leur troisième album je crois, celui-ci est avec Manu Chao. Voilà pour ma première participation à ce post

@+


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Quelques morceaux en aléatoire du talentueux René Aubry...
De quoi se détendre...


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (9 Février 2005)

Devendra Banhart...

http://www.amazon.fr/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0002IU0KA/qid=1107986124/ref=pd_ka_0/402-4643849-4239349


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Février 2005)

ibox a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment, j'écoute Amadou et Mariam album un dimanche à Bamako. Titre plus connu "triste réalité", c'est leur troisième album je crois, celui-ci est avec Manu Chao. Voilà pour ma première participation à ce post
> 
> @+



Et pas la derniere j'espere  

bon, finit les deftones.....j'attaque Weezer ( album:Maladroit...)


----------



## bompi (9 Février 2005)

Là`j'enchaîne en shuffle Teddy Wilson, Esbjörn Svensson Trio, Bebel Gilberto, Harold budd, la compilation de 6 maxis de Global Underground [là c'est Lostep] et la compilation Shanghai Lounge Divas ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Février 2005)

ibox a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment, j'écoute Amadou et Mariam album un dimanche à Bamako. Titre plus connu "triste réalité", c'est leur troisième album je crois, celui-ci est avec Manu Chao. Voilà pour ma première participation à ce post
> 
> @+



Bienvenue   

Pour poster ici, il faut faire allégeance à Undertones   ou sortir


----------



## mado (10 Février 2005)

Une voix comme je les aime.
Frissons à tous les étages .


----------



## IceandFire (10 Février 2005)

Morrissey-Smiths, Björk,Undertones, Depeche Mode,Cure et Superdiscount (Etienne de Crecy) sont les toliers d'ici


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Février 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Morrissey-Smiths, Björk,Undertones, Depeche Mode,Cure et Superdiscount (Etienne de Crecy) sont les toliers d'ici



Bjork....
en tout cas Superdiscount est vraiment excellent......

Pour le reste c'est un peu trop annee 80 pour moi....
Me relance un Stooges....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Février 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Morrissey-Smiths, Björk,Undertones, Depeche Mode,Cure et Superdiscount (Etienne de Crecy) sont les toliers d'ici



Superdiscount    peut être pas un tolier


----------



## iTof (10 Février 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Morrissey-Smiths, Björk,Undertones, Depeche Mode,Cure et Superdiscount (Etienne de Crecy) sont les toliers d'ici


 c'est bon, je reste alors :love:

(oui oui, même avec Undertones  )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Février 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon, je reste alors :love:
> 
> (oui oui, même avec Undertones  )



Un spécialiste de DM   c'est vrai que Martin Gore a produit des pistes du dernier album de Madonna


----------



## iTof (10 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Un spécialiste de DM   c'est vrai que Martin Gore a produit des pistes du dernier album de Madonna


 pas de commentaires comme on dit parfois à des journalistes à qui l'on montre ses pieds nus


----------



## hegemonikon (10 Février 2005)

Les _Zigeunerweisen_ de Pablo de Sarasate & les Caprices de Niccolo Paganini par Michael Rabin 








Ça détend


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Février 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> pas de commentaires comme on dit parfois à des journalistes à qui l'on montre ses pieds nus



j'ai lu récemment une étude selon laquelle le pied a grandi de 3 cm en 40 ans c'est fou non


----------



## iTof (10 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> j'ai lu récemment une étude selon laquelle le pied a grandi de 3 cm en 40 ans c'est fou non


 et le rapport avec la choucroute ? T'as déjà entendu des pieds chanter ou faire de la musique ?  Là ? j'écoute mes pieds trépigner...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Février 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> et le rapport avec la choucroute ? T'as déjà entendu des pieds chanter ou faire de la musique ?  Là ? j'écoute mes pieds trépigner...



Souvent mais je me tais par peur de me faire taper sur les doigts ... de pieds   

Pour finir, Lover Lover Lover


----------



## iTof (10 Février 2005)

et dire que j'avais écouté Undertones ce soir... 
 :sleep:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Février 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> et dire que j'avais écouté Undertones ce soir...
> :sleep:



Pour reprendre les propos d'un chroniqueur des Inrockuptibles à propos de Nouvelle Vague reprenant Undertones, ma marotte (c'est le mot en question) du moment s'appelle CENOBITA. Planquez vous sur last/audio         cela déménage sec     Comme le disait souvent Bernard Lenoir, c'est du tatapoum


----------



## hegemonikon (10 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Pour reprendre les propos d'un chroniqueur des Inrockuptibles à propos de Nouvelle Vague reprenant Undertones, ma marotte (c'est le mot en question) du moment s'appelle CENOBITA. Planquez vous sur last/audio         cela déménage sec     Comme le disait souvent Bernard Lenoir, c'est du tatapoum



Nouvelle Vague c'est les sacrilèges qui ont osé reprendre les _Guns of Brixton_ des CLASH pour en faire une berceuse à la Léonard Cohen ?

Tout fout le camp mes aïeux... :rose:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Février 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Nouvelle Vague c'est les sacrilèges qui ont osé reprendre les _Guns of Brixton_ des CLASH pour en faire une berceuse à la Léonard Cohen ?
> 
> Tout fout le camp mes aïeux... :rose:



je vais l'encadrer celle là


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Février 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Nouvelle Vague c'est les sacrilèges qui ont osé reprendre les _Guns of Brixton_ des CLASH pour en faire une berceuse à la Léonard Cohen ?
> 
> Tout fout le camp mes aïeux... :rose:



j'ai ecoute ca.....LES SALAUDS!!!!!!!  
Sacrilege,Heresie....

bon, là j'ecoute un concert de No one is innocent sur mcm.....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'ai ecoute ca.....LES SALAUDS!!!!!!!
> Sacrilege,Heresie....
> 
> bon, là j'ecoute un concert de No one is innocent sur mcm.....



celle-là aussi


----------



## hegemonikon (10 Février 2005)

Je ne me suis pas trompé alors 

C'est gentillet mais bon...

Si j'ai bien compris le concept de Nouvelle Vague, c'est de prendre un morceau énergique pour en faire un morceau mou coloré bossa nova.

Faudrait qu'il essayent avec des trucs comme _Endless, Nameless_ de Nirvana ça pourrait être drôle.

Shameless !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Février 2005)

le singulier


----------



## Dedalus (10 Février 2005)

Sinon, je reste fidèle à mon enfance :





et puis j'ai repensé à ça, sais pas pourquoi les choses remontent à la surface parfois (ça ne m'avait pas trop marqué, pourtant)


----------



## hegemonikon (10 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, je reste fidèle à mon enfance :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah... Chostakovitch et le Jazz : une belle histoire.

J'avais écouté un beau disque de Big Bands soviétique d'avant la grande répression: c'était très intéressant


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Février 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me suis pas trompé alors
> 
> C'est gentillet mais bon...
> 
> ...




faudrait surtout qu'il fasse autre chose que de la musique!
mais il me semble que le sujet a ete aborde et reviens souvent.....

bon, j'ecoute les radio sur i tunes....ont en trouve de vraiment sympa....
faudrait d'ailleurs j'echanger les avis sur celles qu'on a apreciees


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> faudrait surtout qu'il fasse autre chose que de la musique!
> mais il me semble que le sujet a ete aborde et reviens souvent.....



Si peu en fait   



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ecoute les radio sur i tunes....ont en trouve de vraiment sympa....
> faudrait d'ailleurs j'echanger les avis sur celles qu'on a apreciees



à part les radio de last.fm, celles institutionnelles ou la radio KMFDM, j'écoute peu les radio sur itunes

Fais nous part de ton expérience Stook


----------



## teo (10 Février 2005)

C'est le problème des forums, jamais personne ne lit le fil depuis le début et après, c'est comme l'Histoire, on bégaie un peu   
Si on pouvait éviter de retomber dans le débat "t'écoute de la m***" "Même pas vrai c'est çui qui la dit qui est".   
J'aime aussi bien NV et Björk, et pas que DM non plus. C'est mon côté con-_sensuel_, désolé, je ne pense qu'à ça.  Et les Undertones... aussi (grave !)

Bon là c'est
_Aladdin Sane_ de David Bowie sur _Aladdin Sane_, un des premiers LP non classique que j'ai écouté (mon papa l'avait) avec le double blanc des Beatles.

Puis y'a  _In a mellotone_ de Count Basie sur la compil _So what ! Late night_ juste après. Tiens encore de la musique que mon papa écoutait à l'époque.

Il peut me parler de son premier Teppaz pendant des heures...


----------



## IceandFire (10 Février 2005)

Sinon, je reste fidèle à mon enfance :





Dans mes bras !!!!!  :love:    :love:    :love:    :love:    :love:    :love:    :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est le problème des forums, jamais personne ne lit le fil depuis le début et après, c'est comme l'Histoire, on bégaie un peu
> Si on pouvait éviter de retomber dans le débat "t'écoute de la m***" "Même pas vrai c'est çui qui la dit qui est".
> J'aime aussi bien NV et Björk, et pas que DM non plus. C'est mon côté con-_sensuel_, désolé, je ne pense qu'à ça.  Et les Undertones... aussi (grave !)
> 
> ...



Teo, tu peux être con-sensuel mais je pense que tu dois être plus sensuel   

Concernant Nouvelle Vague, il ne s'agissait pas de dire untel écoute de la mer-de (on m'a trop fait ce coup là : oh le naze qui écoute des groupes allemands, slovènes et autres incongruités) mais de donner un avis (nécessairement subjectif) sur un groupe. Si je me rappelle la discussion susdite, Ed_the_Head demandait un conseil d'achat pour les fêtes de Noël et je me suis permis de donner mon avis en brisant le consensus mou sur NV en employant des formulations un peu fortes  mais comme le dit ma signature "I am not here to please you ... I don't speak your language".

Si ce fil peut servir également à donner des conseils ou des dé-conseils de musique autant ne pas s'en priver même si nous ne sommes pas des critiques musicaux. J'ai découvert sur ce fil des groupes que j'avais raté (Amon Tobin) ou dont je ne soupçonnais pas l'existence (Cinematic Orchestra) et en lisant les avis de certains j'ai évité d'autres groupes. Si cela peut nous éviter une décision d'achat et la reporter sur quelque chose qui maximise nos préférences, je ne vois pas pourquoi sans priver.

Pour Push the Button de Chemical Brothers, je n'apprécie pas comparativement à Surrender (plus rock) et Come With Us (plus techno) car je trouve (écoute sur les 5 première pistes en intégralité et au moins 4 à 5 fois) que cela sonne trop hip-hop et rap. Rien n'a vraiment retenu mon attention. Je trouve le tout un peu trop  _Zeitgeist_ - par exemple, sample de musique marocaine sur Galvanize - mais avec quelques années de retard. Il me semble que certaines des sonorités sont déjà présentes chez Leftfield ... C'est un renouvellement par rapport aux 2 albums précédents (un retour aux sources ?) mais qui perd en efficacité. Ce n'est pas grave il y a beaucoup d'autres nouveautés en ce moment (Client, Magnetic Fields, Amon Tobin, ...). Comme dirait la chroniqueuse de la radio "C'est juste mon avis". Bonne écoute à ceux qui apprécient et bon concert également  

Je vais aller m'écouter


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Février 2005)

...comme je l'aime...


----------



## Dedalus (10 Février 2005)

Mon enfance, c'est les Kinks, pas les Smiths (ou alors j'étais un enfant très attardé)...  

Sinon comme je le disais dans un autre thread, Jimmy Smith est mort


----------



## iTof (10 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Un spécialiste de DM  c'est vrai que Martin Gore a produit des pistes du dernier album de Madonna


 
rumeur démentie à l'époque...
Par contre, l'actu est plus croustillante : outre le prochain LP de DM en préparation avec Ben Hillier en production, Martin Gore fait 2-3 choses en ce moment.
Il a bossé avec Client (  ), Gwen Stefani (ex-No Doubt) pour un projet de single non-retenu ("Love Angel Music Baby") Claudia Brücken (Propaganda) et Paul Humphreys (OMD) sur "Onetwo", dont un morceau co-écrit et co-interprété et dispo. Sur ce dernier projet, cela fait drôle de revoir sur le site des noms venus du passé : Andy Bell, Trevor Horn, ZTT Records (Zang Tuum Tumb), Cabaret Voltaire, Tangerine Dream, The Human League, Soft Cell,  :love:

CQFD


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Charles et Camilla vont se marier, si ça peut te remonter le moral !!! 


> Jimmy Smith est mort


----------



## IceandFire (10 Février 2005)

c'est quoi le rapport avec la musique mactiviste ???? pour le flood c'est TGV  

POP album de U2 s'égraine sur ma mini chaine, distribué par mon Ipod....


----------



## mado (10 Février 2005)

Tiens ça faisait longtemps. Super longtemps. Mais là je réécouterais bien les Meat Puppets. Et notamment Plateau.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Février 2005)

Là j'écoute le dernier album d'Emilie Simon... _La Marche de l'Empereur_...


----------



## mado (10 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là j'écoute le dernier album d'Emilie Simon... _La Marche de l'Empereur_...


 
La marche de l'Empereur !!  
Amok est d'accord ?


----------



## WebOliver (10 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Amok est d'accord ?



Attends, je vais lui demander... :rose: :rose: 

On va pouvoir s'arranger.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Cet après-midi : Zebda, Oualalaradime !


----------



## squarepusher (10 Février 2005)

Plaid -Not For Threes


----------



## IceandFire (10 Février 2005)

ça c'est pas dl'a musique de mou-mou  :love:  :love:   




en plus le titre de l'album que j'écoute est gratiné  : Let Them Eat pussy...je laisse les anglophiles traduire....


----------



## FANREM (10 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Jimmy Smith est mort



Tout fout le camp, mon enfance a été bercée avec le Jefferson Airplane
et la batteur original Spencer Dryden nous a aussi quitté dernièrement, exactement le 11/1/05


----------



## MrStone (10 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là j'écoute le dernier album d'Emilie Simon... _La Marche de l'Empereur_...



Alors, c'est comment ? Comparé à l'album précédent ? J'ai entendu quelques extraits, j'ai vu la bande annocne du film, et le mélange des genres me fait un peu peur...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Février 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Alors, c'est comment ? Comparé à l'album précédent ? J'ai entendu quelques extraits, j'ai vu la bande annocne du film, et le mélange des genres me fait un peu peur...



Si je parle d'Emilie Simon je vais encore me faire taper sur les doigts, je l'sens...      :love:  Je dirais que je préfère l'album précédent, tant celui là est différent.  ll s'agit, comme son nom l'indique de la bande originale du film... donc pas mal de morceaux sont dépourvus de paroles.  Donc, si tu t'attends à entendre Emilie, tu risques d'être déçu. Il n'est tout de même de loin pas à jeter.  

 :rose:


----------



## hegemonikon (10 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ll s'agit, comme son nom l'indique de la bande originale du film... donc pas mal de morceaux sont dépourvus de paroles.



Et bien voila une bonne nouvelle, c'est quand même agréable de pouvoir écouter de la musique sans avoir envie de lancer le moulin à claques


----------



## MrStone (10 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Si je parle d'Emilie Simon je vais encore me faire taper sur les doigts, je l'sens...      :love:  Je dirais que je préfère l'album précédent, tant celui là est différent.  ll s'agit, comme son nom l'indique de la bande originale du film... donc pas mal de morceaux sont dépourvus de paroles.  Donc, si tu t'attends à entendre Emilie, tu risques d'être déçu. Il n'est tout de même de loin pas à jeter.
> 
> :rose:



Bah, tant que tu parles pas de Bj... hum... euh, bref, ... 

Un des aspects qui m'intéresse chez elle, outre le filet de voix (comment ça "et le reste" ???  ), concerne les outils qu'elle a mis au point,et qui donnent des résultats intéressants sur les sonorités du premier album. Après j'accroche pas forcément à 100% sur la structure mélodique, donc il est fort possible que cette B.O. m'intéresse 

Merci pour ton avis


----------



## hegemonikon (10 Février 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est pas dl'a musique de mou-mou  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Au contraire c'est justement de la musique de mou-mou !

Encore une chansion typiquement anglaise :

"Let Them Eat Pussy" c'est la suite (logique) de "Too Drunk To Fuck".

c'était la minute de musicologie


----------



## WebOliver (10 Février 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Bah, tant que tu parles pas de Bj... hum... euh, bref, ...
> 
> Un des aspects qui m'intéresse chez elle, outre le filet de voix (comment ça "et le reste" ???  ), concerne les outils qu'elle a mis au point,et qui donnent des résultats intéressants sur les sonorités du premier album. Après j'accroche pas forcément à 100% sur la structure mélodique, donc il est fort possible que cette B.O. m'intéresse
> 
> Merci pour ton avis



  



			
				hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Et bien voila une bonne nouvelle, c'est quand même agréable de pouvoir écouter de la musique sans avoir envie de lancer le moulin à claques





Elle est balèze quand même... Ingénieur du son + Ircam...       J'ai bon? :rose:


----------



## Foguenne (10 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Si je parle d'Emilie Simon je vais encore me faire taper sur les doigts, je l'sens...      :love:  Je dirais que je préfère l'album précédent, tant celui là est différent.  ll s'agit, comme son nom l'indique de la bande originale du film... donc pas mal de morceaux sont dépourvus de paroles.  Donc, si tu t'attends à entendre Emilie, tu risques d'être déçu. Il n'est tout de même de loin pas à jeter.
> 
> :rose:



Il est sympa mais comme toi je préfère l'album précédent.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Février 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> "Too Drunk To Fuck".



en comparaison de 



			
				hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Et bien voila une bonne nouvelle, c'est quand même agréable de pouvoir écouter de la musique sans avoir envie de lancer le moulin à claques



C'est pas un peu contradictoire      

Grâce à notre révolutionnaire à ski, Molgow :king: , j'ai pris une claque avec  Euronoise de (De) Heideroosjes. Pour le contexte : c'est sur Epitaph le label d'Offspring et c'est du "punk rock"


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Février 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> rumeur démentie à l'époque...
> Par contre, l'actu est plus croustillante : outre le prochain LP de DM en préparation avec Ben Hillier en production, Martin Gore fait 2-3 choses en ce moment.
> Il a bossé avec Client (  ), Gwen Stefani (ex-No Doubt) pour un projet de single non-retenu ("Love Angel Music Baby") Claudia Brücken (Propaganda) et Paul Humphreys (OMD) sur "Onetwo", dont un morceau co-écrit et co-interprété et dispo. Sur ce dernier projet, cela fait drôle de revoir sur le site des noms venus du passé : Andy Bell, Trevor Horn, ZTT Records (Zang Tuum Tumb), Cabaret Voltaire, Tangerine Dream, The Human League, Soft Cell,  :love:
> 
> CQFD



 

Claudia Brücken a fait un duo avec APB c'est
Unicorn  (juste un extrait sur lequel elle n'est pas présente)

Richard Kirk de Cabaret Voltaire est toujours actif


----------



## teo (10 Février 2005)

J'ai retrouvé Now and them de Freeland (Adam Freeland + Damian Taylor). Ca va me faire mon après-midi je sens.


----------



## bompi (10 Février 2005)

Bon, bin maintenant c'est URP vol.3 du vétéran infatigable Richard H. Kirk.
[aucun rapport avec Roland Kirk, vraiment aucun]


----------



## KARL40 (10 Février 2005)

Comme je suis de bonne humeur ...

The KILLS : fuck the people !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Février 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Comme je suis de bonne humeur ...
> 
> The KILLS : fuck the people !



Tu as écouté Trail Of Dead ?


----------



## teo (10 Février 2005)

Maintenant je suis revenu à _Ugress_. Pas mal de mp3 à télécharger sur leur site . Des vidéos aussi.
Va falloir que j'aille en Norvège pour les voir en concert   

Difficile de trouver leurs CD par ici en tout cas (_Resound_ et _Cinematronics_)


----------



## Immelman (10 Février 2005)

Spar*k*s - Amateur Hour . Bien marrant, ca me redonne le sourire :love:


----------



## KARL40 (10 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tu as écouté Trail Of Dead ?


 
Non, je vais l'acheter ce samedi ! Je te dirais si je suis déçu ou pas ... 

Et oui, la musique en ligne ce n'est pas pour moi !


----------



## kabeha (10 Février 2005)

+ le DVD avec concert filmé par JM Perrier  
   

Putain 20 ans !!!!


----------



## IceandFire (10 Février 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Non, je vais l'acheter ce samedi ! Je te dirais si je suis déçu ou pas ...
> 
> Et oui, la musique en ligne ce n'est pas pour moi !



Moi aussi j'aime bien avoir l'objet et aller chez le marchand de disque en vrai !!! 
 :love: 

Allez LLoyd Cole & the negative...


----------



## hegemonikon (10 Février 2005)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> + le DVD avec concert filmé par JM Perrier
> 
> 
> Putain 20 ans !!!!



Mes chanteurs à texte de prédilection


----------



## inconnu(e) (10 Février 2005)

La bombe humaine, etc.


----------



## kabeha (10 Février 2005)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> La bombe humaine, etc.


Flipper, Faits Divers, Hygiaphone, Crache ton venin &#8230;


----------



## inconnu(e) (10 Février 2005)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> Flipper, Faits Divers, Hygiaphone, Crache ton venin ?



Yeeeesssss !!!      :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Immelman (10 Février 2005)

Sweet Jane (full length version) - Velvet Underground, je vais sans doute encore ecouter  New Age (du meme album: Reloaded) et puis dodo.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Février 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Mes chanteurs à texte de prédilection



Le chanteurs/euses à texte, quelle connerie  A part les instrumentaux toutes les chansons sont à texte


----------



## hegemonikon (10 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Le chanteurs/euses à texte, quelle connerie  A part les instrumentaux toutes les chansons sont à texte



Le chevalier du premier degré est parmi nous  :mouais: 

non sans rire Telephone je mets ça entre Gainsbourg et Bashung au firmament des textes bien écrits.

 :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Février 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Le chevalier du premier degré est parmi nous  :mouais:
> 
> non sans rire Telephone je mets ça entre Gainsbourg et Bashung au firmament des textes bien écrits.
> 
> :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Février 2005)

Goodbye Dreaming Fields sur


----------



## teo (11 Février 2005)

Pou bien commencer la journée, un petit PIL, _Warrior_, toujours sur _Plastic Box_., des Klaus Nomi grande époque, _Total Eclipse_, _I'm wasting my time_, _Cold song_ sur _Klaus Nomi_ sur  

Ce matin, je vais me faire quelques vieux _Trésor_ oubliés (il manque pas d's, Tresor, le label/le club !) depuis 18 mois dans ma discothèque. Je me souviens même plus ce qui a dessus 
Pour ceux que Tresor peut intéresser c'est par-là. On y apprend que le Club va fermer le temps de retrouver de nouveaux locaux, les actuels devant être rendus au propriétaire. 16 avril, dernière fête... faudra nous dépêcher !
________________________________________________________________________
_*Pour Audioscrobbler, j'ai mis en ligne une mise à jour de la page d'accueil dans notre forum.*
Le forum 
Le groupe 
Vous pouvez aussi retrouver notre group radio sur Last.fm
_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Février 2005)

Hmmm, d'accord, c'n'est pas de la musique mais là, maintenant, tout de suite, j'écoute ça, MDR 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=89824


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pou bien commencer la journée, un petit PIL, _Warrior_, toujours sur _Plastic Box_., des Klaus Nomi grande époque, _Total Eclipse_, _I'm wasting my time_, _Cold song_ sur _Klaus Nomi_ sur
> 
> Ce matin, je vais me faire quelques vieux _Trésor_ oubliés (il manque pas d's, Tresor, le label/le club !) depuis 18 mois dans ma discothèque. Je me souviens même plus ce qui a dessus
> Pour ceux que Tresor peut intéresser c'est par-là. On y apprend que le Club va fermer le temps de retrouver de nouveaux locaux, les actuels devant être rendus au propriétaire. 16 avril, dernière fête... faudra nous dépêcher !
> ...


 
Qu'on l'empale, lui et ses clubbers de collègues !!!


----------



## teo (11 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on l'empale, lui et ses clubbers de collègues !!!




Dis-nous plutôt quel musique t'écoute en ce moment,_ vieux pervers_, pour ce qui est des clubs, je n'y sors que rarement, les rues sont peu sûres 

Edit: en plus, les gulus à l'entrée me laissent pas rentrer, enfin, ça m'est arrivé 

Re-Edit: je suis sur que si tu écouttes la group radio, tu auras pas que des mauvaises surprises (ah mais c'est vrai que tu aimes pas du tout les surprises  ).

Sinon là, c'est le générique de _Charlie's angels_, je te verrai bien au milieu de ces Drôles de Dames, tiens. Tu ferais de l'effet, avec ta pipe...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2005)

Ben en ce moment je suis trés allman bros (ça commence à faire un moment d'ailleur...), et puis toujours Kelly Joe Phelps...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Tu ferais de l'effet, avec ta pipe...


 
Ces derniers mois je suis de retour vers le cigare !!

RASS, et punch-punch toujours !


----------



## kabeha (11 Février 2005)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Yeeeesssss !!!      :love:  :love:  :love:



En plus ils avaient un Mac le clip de "Le jour s'est levé"


----------



## IceandFire (11 Février 2005)

sugarcubes dans le café 
have a good day ! enjoy....!!!!


----------



## Dedalus (11 Février 2005)

Les bachianas brasileiras que je préfère





Tiens, c'est Sonnyboy qui m'a donné envie de guitare (acoustique)...


----------



## teo (11 Février 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> sugarcubes dans le café
> have a good day ! enjoy....!!!!




iTunes me balance _Delicious Demon_ sur _Life's too good_, rien que pour toi, par le plus grand des hasards (vu le nombre de morceaux en discothèque...)


----------



## IceandFire (11 Février 2005)

i'm a lucky man    ... là enchainement  avec the Shins...pourtant j'aime pas le son ricain...!!!! mais ça sonne british...c'est bien cool....j'ai découvert grace à monsieur Stephane Davet du Monde....et qui fait des voix off sur traffic musik de G.durand...petit cumular


----------



## IceandFire (11 Février 2005)

no comments !!! :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Février 2005)

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *


----------



## kabeha (11 Février 2005)




----------



## Juste en passant (11 Février 2005)




----------



## teo (11 Février 2005)

Je termine ma digestion sur la fin du Tresor202 > Chester Beatty _Shot of Love_

Un peu trop speed pour ce début d'après-midi.

iTunes m'annonce du Brahms à l'horizon...  _Rhapsodie Opus 53_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Un gros coup de Dan Ar Braz...


----------



## IceandFire (11 Février 2005)

dan ar braz un copain tiens !  bon aller on classe les tofs avec un bon best of de STEREOLAB


----------



## Juste en passant (11 Février 2005)

Du flamenco-rap....


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

la ça :


----------



## teo (11 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la ça :




Bien bon ça...

Moi j'ai eu un choc, iTunes m'a balancé Samantha Fox avec _Surrender_ (je sens qu'on va voir rappliquer les amateurs  ), suivi par Technotronic avec _Move that body_. Y'a pas à dire, la grande musique on est toujours pris par surprise ! 
Dans le rayon souvenir, y'avait juste après DAF avec Prinzessin que j'écoutais, pfiou... vers 86-87 je crois.

Ah oui, ça me rappelle décembre et "D......t ! au piquet" et mes premiers chp... Bon j'arrête avec _les années lycées_. Ca se politise trop, là


----------



## WebOliver (11 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bien bon ça...
> 
> Moi j'ai eu un choc, iTunes m'a balancé Samantha Fox avec _Surrender_



Je me disais en voyant ton statut dans iChat...  :affraid:


----------



## hegemonikon (11 Février 2005)

Temps de chiottes, des centaines de papiers à classer, un peu de nostalgie:

Quelques reprises/remix :

*Kid Koala* : _Some of my best friends are DJs_ 






*Firewater* : _Songs We Should Have Written_ 

très belle reprise du Diamonds And Gold de Tom Waits


----------



## mado (11 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, ça me rappelle décembre et "D......t ! au piquet" et mes premiers chp... Bon j'arrête avec _les années lycées_. Ca se politise trop, là


 
Tiens donc. Des souvenirs tout ça  .


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bien bon ça...
> 
> Moi j'ai eu un choc, iTunes m'a balancé Samantha Fox avec _Surrender_ (je sens qu'on va voir rappliquer les amateurs  ), suivi par Technotronic avec _Move that body_. Y'a pas à dire, la grande musique on est toujours pris par surprise !
> Dans le rayon souvenir, y'avait juste après DAF avec Prinzessin que j'écoutais, pfiou... vers 86-87 je crois.
> ...



J'ai eu droit à Boys de Sabrina et Der Räuber und der Prinz de DAF     

La série à la télévision n'était-ce pas plutôt "Les années collèges" ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2005)

dans le genre: Falco, Der Kommissar


----------



## je hais les ordis (11 Février 2005)

j ecoute Alice Coltrane :  Journey in *Satchanandia* , un peu bizarre mais tres frais, chez impulse, enregistré par cuscuna, que du bonheur.....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Allez, une salve de musique de moines bénédictins en latin de cuisine    :love:


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

aller un p'tit coup de :


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

"j'ai besoin de la lune, pour lui parler la nuit
j'ai besoin du soleil, pour me chauffer la vie
j'ai besoin de la mer, pr regarder au loin
j'ai tant besoin de toi, tout a coté de moi

...."

manu chao "syberie m'etait contée"... 

 :love: 

heureeusement que c'est une copine qui l'a acheté a 25¤... c'est bien cher...
mais ca fait plaisir... c'est leger... et tou et tou...  :love:


----------



## elektroseb (11 Février 2005)

Là c'est Athamay "The pleasure of Sin"


----------



## teo (11 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu droit à Boys de Sabrina et Der Räuber und der Prinz de DAF
> 
> La série à la télévision n'était-ce pas plutôt "Les années collèges" ?




Je crois que ça s'appelait comme ça mais je suis quasi certain aussi que je regardais pas à l'époque 


Là, j'écoute la webradio de mon _profil group_ surlast.fm et je viens de découvrir 2 trucs vachement sympa, coup sur coup: _Ed Harcourt_ et _Unit_.


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

et pour certaine raison la c'est ça :


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

et j'ai ça qui ce prépare :


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

je voudrais les voir en live


----------



## Pierrou (11 Février 2005)

J"aime bien Sinse


----------



## iTof (12 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> aller un p'tit coup de :


 me rappelle une soirée en backstage avec eux au Transbo... après un concert de Ride 
> là, depuis ce soir : FatBoy Slim, Frankie Goes To Hollywood, LFO, Primal Scream et Daft Punk et Portishead... :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Février 2005)

Soirée ARTE, non pas devant la TV ( :mouais: ) mais en bande son, reportages sonores foutrement intéressants même sans Zieuter, ah, heureusement, ils nous reste ARTE pour écouter la télé.


----------



## iTof (12 Février 2005)

ben quoi, y'a du bon sur Arte : Tracks, Le Dessous des Cartes (approved by "Le Meilleur d'entre nous" only on saturday), les docu sur les bestioles pour les gamins :love:
> là : ben je suis tombé sur la reprise de "Waiting for the night" ( Purestyle) de DM par Portishead... impossible de décrocher !    :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Février 2005)

Et là maintenant, reportage sur James Nachtwey, grand reporter de guerre. On va veiller encore un peu je crois du coup.

(Va falloir créer un "et là que regardez vous ?")


----------



## iTof (12 Février 2005)

mince  si il y a un job que j'aurai voulu faire c'est reporter au feu...  (Comment il s'appelle ce film avec Andie MacDowell, dont le mari en est-un ?)...
> là : Aimee Mann ("Wise up" en boucle), avec un peu de Dj Swami... une bombe "techno-raï" ça, suivi encore de Aimee Mann... :modo: help, coupez-moi iTunes !  
> Teo, Pitch and Co, sur Audioscrobbler (y'a même un forum j'vous dit ) , je serai responsable de cette percée féminine dans les stats


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> mince  si il y a un job que j'aurai voulu faire c'est reporter au feu...  (Comment il s'appelle ce film avec Andie MacDowell, dont le mari en est-un ?)...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Et là maintenant, reportage sur James Nachtwey, grand reporter de guerre. On va veiller encore un peu je crois du coup.
> 
> (Va falloir créer un "et là que regardez vous ?")



bon, faut que je regarde si y en a pas une reddif...je viens d'en louper la moitiée... en tout cas... ca vient de me remuer les trippes...


----------



## je hais les ordis (12 Février 2005)

c koi le rapport avec la musique??


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> c koi le rapport avec la musique??



on s'en tape... et va pas rapporter aux modos... 

edit : ha oui... sinon, j'ecoute devendra banhart, en ce momment...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> c koi le rapport avec la musique??



Ben euh, la télé, ça produit du son qui rentre dans les oreilles aussi.   
Oui euh, et là, qu'il est tôt, on va commencer en douceur avec un momument downtempo


----------



## FANREM (12 Février 2005)

J'ai écouté The Seeds chez un copain hier au soir, et ca avait l'air sympa, meme si ca doit etre coton pour acheter leurs Cd
Un petit lien pour Pitch (undertones évoqués)
http://www.foutraque.com/chronique_concert.php?id=365

Est ce que quelqu'un a écouté le dernier Mars Volta qui vient de sortir ?


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

pour passer le temps :


----------



## Dedalus (12 Février 2005)

J'écoute «pour l'enterrement de Miles Davis»






envie de sophistication extrême


----------



## Pierrou (12 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pour passer le temps :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> macinside a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai toujours pas vu le film :rateau: enfin j'ai bien regarder lost in translation 15 jours après avoir achetter le dvd :love:


----------



## Pierrou (12 Février 2005)

Ah Virgin Suicides c'est du grand, du très grand ( perso j'ai le pack DVD avec les deux )


----------



## squarepusher (12 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Est celà qu'on apelle un orgasme musical ? OUI !!!  Tout comme le film d'ailleurs !!!


je sais pas pour vous, mais moi je suis plus proche de l'orgasme quand j'écoute la musique que j'aime, que quand je regarde un film même si je l'adore !


----------



## Pierrou (12 Février 2005)

Ouais c'est vrai, parce qu'avec un film, tu dois toujours rester " concentré" sur l'image, et ce qui va avec la musique t'es fourni, c'est pasà toi de l'imaginer.... quand il n'y a que la musique, on peut laisser son esprit divaguer .


----------



## mado (12 Février 2005)

Un petit dernier avant la route des vacances.
C'est de circonstance ...


----------



## teo (12 Février 2005)

Cet après-midi Ugress, Magicrays et Covenant en aléatoire.

Pour le reportage en question: "Et m****, je voulais enregistrer la rediffusion..."


----------



## supermoquette (12 Février 2005)

Suicide.


----------



## je hais les ordis (12 Février 2005)

Le dernier amon tobin, je viens de l acheter, la premiere ecoute choque un poil, ca ressemble a un melange de free jazz et de drum n bass..... c est bien pour se nettoyer les oreilles


----------



## Pierrou (12 Février 2005)

Les deux derniers que j'ai acheté : 




Salvation de Cult Of Luna ( du métal expérimental tendance hardcore  )





In Love and Death de The Used, du rock bien défoulant ( quoique devenu un peu ramollo avec le temps :rateau:


----------



## je hais les ordis (13 Février 2005)

hello bon je masterise il est 05:35, je suis ken le dernier survivant....
voila je me couche avec du cinematic orchestra , eh oui j ai bien ce que fait le label ninja tunes....au fait merci les gars pour les points carres verts ca me touche rellement mais je sais pas a quoi ca peut servir, peut etre acheter une BD comme dans les stations services hahaha je suis tellement marrant ffffff bon allez tcho

quelqu un a ecoute le dernier eric truffaz???


----------



## richard-deux (13 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> Le dernier amon tobin, je viens de l acheter, la premiere ecoute choque un poil, ca ressemble a un melange de free jazz et de drum n bass..... c est bien pour se nettoyer les oreilles



Depuis le temps que j'attendais un nouvel album d'Amon Tobin, le voilà enfin sorti.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Février 2005)

Allez, un peu de paix en ce dimanche matin, un petit AUTECHRE et tout ira très bien  

P.S : mais comment donc poster des images attachées en taille normale ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Allez, un peu de paix en ce dimanche matin, un petit AUTECHRE et tout ira très bien
> 
> P.S : mais comment donc poster des images attachées en taille normale ?



Tu vas sur un site marchand style (amazon.fr dans mon exemple), tu localises ton album et tu l'affiches dans une fenêtre/onglet, tu copies l'adressee url (http://images-eu.amazon.com/images/P/B00004V5N6.08.LZZZZZZZ.jpg), tu cliques sur





 et tu insères ton adresse URL

Comme cela 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : je ne réponds pas forcément à la question


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

tranquillement pour un dimanche matin


----------



## hegemonikon (13 Février 2005)

Lendemain de (grosse) bringue, petit-dèj au champagne, au radar en attendant que le pot-au-feu soit prêt   

Sonic Youth : Sonic Nurse
The Dresden Dolls : The Dresden Dolls
Patti Smith : Trampin'

Enjoy!


----------



## PommeQ (13 Février 2005)

Ce matin le nouveau sinsemilia ...
Pochette


----------



## lumai (13 Février 2005)

Une heureuse découverte que je me passe en boucle depuis vendredi :
Amélie les Crayons


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Février 2005)

AFTER BAR, c't'après m'
on monte le son et let's go ?
les voisins ? Euh, ben qu'ils montent, on trinquera ensemble


----------



## Pierrou (13 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tranquillement pour un dimanche matin



Marrant moi c'était celui là ya pas longtemps :





Hail to the Thief,Radiohead
 tu l'as trouvé comment toi macinside cet album par rapports aux autres ?


----------



## teo (13 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Marrant moi c'était celui là ya pas longtemps :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Là vous me donnez envie les mecs...

Allez hop, iTunes... radiohead...
_Hail..._, moins facile d'approche, moins "excellent" à la première écoute et puis après plutot pas mal du tout, plus rock aussi [Edit: que _OK Computer_]? Je bloque toujours sur _Airbag_ sur _OK Computer_ qui est si bon, si fort, _Hail..._ est quand même moins glauque et plus abordable que _kid A_ ou no _surprises/running for demons_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Février 2005)

L'after bar continue mes amis


----------



## Pierrou (13 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Là vous me donnez envie les mecs...
> 
> Allez hop, iTunes... radiohead...
> _Hail..._, moins facile d'approche, moins "excellent" à la première écoute et puis après plutot pas mal du tout, plus rock aussi [Edit: que _OK Computer_]? Je bloque toujours sur _Airbag_ sur _OK Computer_ qui est si bon, si fort, _Hail..._ est quand même moins glauque et plus abordable que _kid A_ ou no _surprises/running for demons_


Et Cult Of Luna et Tool, tu connais ?


----------



## teo (13 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Et Cult Of Luna et Tool, tu connais ?



Non, je m'en vais aller googler pour voir ! 

[Edit] les mp3 sur le site de CoL sont indisponibles. Pour Tool, j'aurai besoin de plus d'infos, Google a ses  limites


----------



## teo (13 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> L'after bar continue mes amis




en attendant, je suis passé au _Twilo sound_, vieille compil mixé par J. Vasquez.
un jour, j'irai à NYC et... faudra que je sorte un peu...   


_Swallow it down_... allez sonnyboy, là c'est pour toi, un _tea-dance special_ pour nous remettre


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> en attendant, je suis passé au _Twilo sound_, vieille compil mixé par J. Vasquez.
> un jour, j'irai à NYC et... faudra que je sorte un peu...
> 
> 
> _Swallow it down_... allez sonnyboy, là c'est pour toi, un _tea-dance special_ pour nous remettre



Qu'on empale ce petit présomptueux !! 

Mais avant qu'on lui fasse bouffer ces CD, un par un...


----------



## teo (13 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on empale ce petit présomptueux !!
> 
> Mais avant qu'on lui fasse bouffer ces CD, un par un...




Ca craquotte sous la dent !  et puis un disque dur c'est pas si gros 

Allez _Anthology Soma 10/1_ et dessus, _Slam_. N'écoute pas sonnyboy, ça va te mettre encore en colère... c'est mauvais pour tes artères


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

la parce que j'en ai envie :love:


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

et un truc plus calme pour la soirée


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et un truc plus calme pour la soirée



un excellent cd, c'est clair....
Boiulevard est bon, aussi....

Là, j'ecoute the streets (Pirate Material...)   un regal....


----------



## je hais les ordis (13 Février 2005)

buark St germain !!! pfff du pseudo jazz avec 3 samples ca me fait doucement rire, je prefere de loin system of a down, ca au moins c est original et ca depote !!

voila,  je continue a vous donner des conseils d expert    

la j ecoute meshell Ndegeocello, l album cookie: anthropological mixtape





de la grosse tuerie !!! 

trip hop jazz tres lent


si vous pouviez detailler les disques que vous conseillez parce que je suis intéressé mais une pochette sans commentaire, ca donne pas tres envie.....


----------



## IceandFire (14 Février 2005)

Slowdive, The Charlatans, Lush, Pulp, Housemartins, Lloyd Cole, Christians (born again)...


----------



## teo (14 Février 2005)

Pour bien commencer la semaine, iTunes m'offre les 3 gâteries suivantes:

_Gimme! Gimme! Gimme! (A man after midnight )_ de ABBA sur _Gold_ Pur bonheur disco :love: ah... les violons... ah les paroles, spécial dédicace aux _saint-es célibataire-s_ aujourd'hui...*

_Yellow Brown_ de Jesus Jones sur _Perverse_ toujours aussi excellent

_Panic in Detroit_ de David Bowie sur _Aladdin Sane (30th Anniversary Edition)_ _no comment :love:_


* changez _man_ par _woman_ si vous préférez, ça marche aussi


> "Gimme Gimme Gimme (A Man After Midnight)"
> Half past twelve
> And I'm watching the late show in my flat all alone
> How I hate to spend the evening on my own
> ...


----------



## teo (14 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> buark St germain !!! pfff du pseudo jazz avec 3 samples ca me fait doucement rire, je prefere de loin system of a down, ca au moins c est original et ca depote !!
> 
> voila,  je continue a vous donner des conseils d expert
> 
> ...



Ben avec tes pochette et tes commentaires, moi j'ai pas envie d'essayer system of a down ou M Nde.

Un amateur de _St. Germain_ et de pseudo jazz entre autres



_C'est pas parce qu'on aime pas qu'on est obligé de chier dans la soupière._


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Février 2005)

Arrachez lui les testicules, et faites les lui bouffer avec des piments oiseaux..


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2005)

Bon bah j'vais me faire un bon gros metallica pour me detendre du coup 

Un amateur de c'qui veux et qui vous emmerde


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon bah j'vais me faire un bon gros metallica pour me detendre du coup
> 
> Un amateur de c'qui veux et qui vous emmerde


 
Cette fois-ci s'en est trop, tu me tombes ce futal immédiatement.

HELMUT !!!!!

C'est lui !!!


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2005)

laisse tomber pour le futal, j'en ai pas là


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> buark St germain !!! pfff du pseudo jazz avec 3 samples ca me fait doucement rire,



je ne peux pas être plus d'accord


----------



## hegemonikon (14 Février 2005)

Puisqu'on se fait engueuler quand on ne fait pas de commentaires, ma découverte du week-end:

le duo (piano/batterie) de Boston : *The Dresden Dolls*






Album éponyme, ça fait penser à Kurt Weil ou Tom Waits mais aussi à Sonic Youth ou Divine Comedy!

Un morceau en mp3 (sur le site du groupe) : Missed Me

Autre morceau agréable pour acidifier cette mièvre Saint Valentin : *Coin-Operated Boy* 

_coin operated boy 
sitting on the shelf he is just a toy
but i turn him on and he comes to life 
automatic joy 
that is why i want a coin operated boy

made of plastic and elastic 
he is rugged and long-lasting
who could ever ever ask for more
love without complications galore
many shapes and weights to choose from
i will never leave my bedroom
i will never cry at night again
wrap my arms around him and pretend....

coin operated boy
all the other real ones that i destroy 
cannot hold a candle to my new boy and i'll
never let him go and i'll never be alone
not with my coin operated boy......

this bridge was written to make you feel smittener
with my sad picture of girl getting bitterer
can you extract me from my plastic fantasy
i didnt think so but im still convinceable
will you persist even after i bet you
a billion dollars that i'll never love you
will you persist even after i kiss you
goodbye for the last time
will you keep on trying to prove it?
i'm dying to lose it...
i want it 
i want you
i want a coin operated boy.

and if i had a star to wish on
for my life i cant imagine
any flesh and blood could be his match
i can even take him in the bath

coin operated boy
he may not be real experienced with girls
but i know he feels like a boy should feel
isnt that the point that is why i want a 
coin operated boy
with his pretty coin operated voice
saying that he loves me that hes thinking of me
straight and to the point
that is why i want
a coin operated boy._


----------



## IceandFire (14 Février 2005)

Le jour de la Saint Valentin c'est cool non ?  

living like a heretic
listening to arthur lee records
making all your friends feel so guilty
about their cynicism
and the rest of their generation
not even the government are gonna stop you now
but are you ready to be heartbroken?
are you ready to be heartbroken?
pumped up full of vitamins
on account of all the seriousness
you say you're so happy now
you can hardly stand
lean over on the bookcase
if you really want to get straight
read norman mailer
or get a new tailor
are you ready to be heartbroken?
are you ready to be heartbroken?
are you ready to bleed?
what would it take
what would it take to wipe that smile off of your face?
are you ready to be, are you ready to bleed?
are you ready to be heartbroken?
are you ready to bleed? (heartbroken)
well you better get ready now baby
are you ready to bleed?, ready to bleed?
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

"Tombe la neige" par salavatore Adamo...


----------



## teo (14 Février 2005)

Tragedy Khadafi avec _U make me..._ sur Still Reportin...
C'est du rap de très bonne facture. Ca existe. Si si si


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (14 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> "Tombe la neige" par salavatore Adamo...



Le lundi au soleil par Cloclo


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2005)

Dominique, nique, nique
S'en allait tout simplement,
Routier, pauvre et chantant
En tous chemins, en tous lieux,
Il ne parle que du Bon Dieu,
Il ne parle que du Bon Dieu

A l'époque où Jean Sans Terre, d'Angleterre était le roi
Dominique notre père, combattit les albigeois.
{au Refrain}

Certains jours un hérétique, par des ronces le conduit
Mais notre Père Dominique, par sa joie le convertit
{au Refrain}

Ni chameau, ni diligence, il parcourt l'Europe à pied
Scandinavie ou Provence, dans la sainte pauvreté
{au Refrain}

Enflamma de toute école filles et garçons pleins d'ardeur
Et pour semer la parole, inventa les Frères-Prêcheurs
{au Refrain}

Chez Dominique et ses frères, le pain s'en vint à manquer
Et deux anges se présentèrent, portant de grands pains dorés
{au Refrain}

Dominique vit en rêve, les prêcheurs du monde entier
Sous le manteau de la Vierge, en grand nombre rassemblés.
{au Refrain}

Dominique, mon bon Père, garde-nous simples et gais
Pour annoncer à nos frères, la vie et la vérité.
{au Refrain}


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (14 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dominique, nique, nique
> S'en allait tout simplement,
> Routier, pauvre et chantant
> En tous chemins, en tous lieux,
> ...



Fastoche


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Fastoche



Dominique, nique nique
s'en allait la queue au vent
heureux, fier et content
en tout espace en tout lieu
il ne parle que de son noeud
il ne parle que de son noeud

Chanson de quand j'allais en colo chez les curetons... Merci les monos...


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dominique, nique, nique
> S'en allait tout simplement,
> Routier, pauvre et chantant
> En tous chemins, en tous lieux,
> ...



examen approfondie de la moquette ce midi  :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Février 2005)

un petit peu de rock ce matin avec Buckcherry (leur premier album)
voila.....bonne journee....











t'as vu Mackie, j'ai pense a toi.....une jolie pochette avec une jolie demoiselle....hum.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Février 2005)

tiens Mackie, j'ai ca aussi en attente d'ecoute.....un excellent album ceci dit.....


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (14 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Dominique, nique nique
> s'en allait la queue au vent
> heureux, fier et content
> en tout espace en tout lieu
> ...



 :affraid: Vade Retro les monos  :affraid:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Février 2005)

tiens assez de rock pour ce matin, un peu de ska en mangeant.....


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (14 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>



Du trés grand Ska !!!   

Grande époque aussi


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2005)

dans quelques minutes


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dominique, nique, nique
> S'en allait tout simplement,
> Routier, pauvre et chantant
> En tous chemins, en tous lieux,
> ...



On reconnait les vrais fans!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> dans quelques minutes



connais pas .....y a des bons groupes ......?????

ps: pourquoi j'arrive pas a me passer de ce vinyl une journee....


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens assez de rock pour ce matin, un peu de ska en mangeant.....



Ouah, les Specials!! Fabuleux


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (14 Février 2005)

Et j'essaye...et j'essaye...et j'essaye...et... :rateau:


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2005)

chouette on viens de le rendre


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Février 2005)

allant chercher le vinyl des clash dans ma chambre j'ai fait tomber ma pille de vinyl, coup de chance .....grace a ca j'ai remis les clash a plus tard pour ecouter ca:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Et j'essaye...et j'essaye...et j'essaye...et... :rateau:



ho, les residents.....apres madness, hop....je me l'ecoute....
super choix.....


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2005)

bon d'accord c'est bien plus vieux que moi


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon d'accord c'est bien plus vieux que moi




oui, c'est plus vieux....mais c'est du bon, du tres bon.......


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (14 Février 2005)

Bolan & T.Rex  :style: hors concours  :love: 

Pére Ubu  :casse:  :modo:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Février 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'on se fait engueuler quand on ne fait pas de commentaires



Pour ne plus se faire engueuler ou mal comprendre à cause de certains commentaires 

Goodbye (par exemple la version de Kevin Shields)



DIE ZEIT IST FAST VORBEI
DIE FREIHEIT IST NICHT MEHR FREI
STILL IST UNSER HERZ
UND KURZ IST UNSER TOD
DER MENSCH LIEGT IN GROSSER PEIN!
DER MENSCH LIEGT IN GROSSER NOT!
DIE ZEIT IST FAST HERAUS
UND UNSER SPIEL IST AUS
RAUS, DAS SPIEL IST AUS!
RAUS, DAS SPIEL IST AUS!
WAS ENTSTANDEN IST, 
DAS MUSS VERGEHEN!
WAS VERGANGEN IST, 
MUSS AUFERSTEHEN! 
WO DER BOSE IST 
UND WAS IST GOTT?
WER IST ZEITLOS
UND WER IST TOT? 
WAS ZUSAMMEN IST 
MUSS IN STUCKE GEHEN 
UND WAS ALLEIN IST 
MUSS SICH MULTIPLIZIEREN 
WIR DER BOESE SIND
UND WIR SIND GOT
WIR SIND ZEITLOS
UND DU BIST TOT 
RAUS, DAS SPIEL IST AUS!
RAUS, DAS SPIEL IST AUS!
RAUS, DAS SPIEL IST AUS!
RAUS, DAS SPIEL IST AUS!
RAUS, DAS SPIEL IST AUS!
RAUS, DAS SPIEL IST AUS!


----------



## KARL40 (14 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> connais pas .....y a des bons groupes ......?????
> 
> ps: pourquoi j'arrive pas a me passer de ce vinyl une journee....


 
Parce que c'est le PLUS GRAND disque de rock au monde !! 
Si ce n'est déjà fait, achète la version "anniversaire" sorti ces mois-ci avec un fabuleux DVD sur les coulisses de l'enregistrement ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Février 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Parce que c'est le PLUS GRAND disque de rock au monde !!



ha!!! c'est pour ca    



			
				KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Si ce n'est déjà fait, achète la version "anniversaire" sorti ces mois-ci avec un fabuleux DVD sur les coulisses de l'enregistrement ...



deja fait.....


----------



## je hais les ordis (14 Février 2005)

excuse moi teo si je t ai choqué, ce n etait nullement mon intention, il parait que St Germain a de vrais musiciens en concert pour rejouer les samples hahaha

je ne suis pas contre les samples remarque, mais quand il y a que de ca.... et puis mettre un beat house pour faire du jazz c est quand meme foireux...j espere en tout cas que tu ne dis pas a tes potes : oh moi j aime bien le jazz, j ecoute St Germain. 

Sinon je te comprends pour system of a down , c est plus pour des rockeux comme stook   

mais essaye meshell Ndegeocello tu me diras sincerement ce que tu en penses.


----------



## Juste en passant (14 Février 2005)




----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (14 Février 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

>



De la vrai musique quoi


----------



## Moof (14 Février 2005)

Raaahhhhhh...

Je me suis fait le concert de Rammstein à Bercy, avec Apocalyptica en première partie (plus deux duos). Ça a déchiré sa mutter grave.


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> excuse moi teo si je t ai choqué, ce n etait nullement mon intention, il parait que St Germain a de vrais musiciens en concert pour rejouer les samples hahaha
> 
> je ne suis pas contre les samples remarque, mais quand il y a que de ca.... et puis mettre un beat house pour faire du jazz c est quand meme foireux...j espere en tout cas que tu ne dis pas a tes potes : oh moi j aime bien le jazz, j ecoute St Germain.
> 
> ...




 :mouais: ....personne ne doit prendre St Germain pour du jazz ca c'est sur....
mais quand tu le prend pour ce que c'est .....a savoir de la bone electro soupoudre de blues/jazz
alors...oui, c'est bien.
ceci dit, rien a voir avec Meldhau ou metheny.....ca c'est sur....
quand a system of a down....leur album du milieu des 90' etait plutot pas mauvais mais.........c'est plus ce que c'etait....


sinon, un bon album bien rock....ce serait plutot ca:


----------



## iTof (14 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> DIE ZEIT IST FAST VORBEI
> DIE FREIHEIT IST NICHT MEHR FREI
> STILL IST UNSER HERZ
> UND KURZ IST UNSER TOD
> ...


 
ah ouais, j'ai mon p'tit gone qui a écouté ça tout le WE... il n'a pas pu aller à l'école ce matin d'ailleurs  
c'est pas bon pour son coeur...  
z'en avez de la chance de pouvoir écouter de la zique...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (14 Février 2005)

Un tribute aux Shadows simplement géant, avec un son inouï  :love:


----------



## teo (14 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> excuse moi teo si je t ai choqué, ce n etait nullement mon intention, il parait que St Germain a de vrais musiciens en concert pour rejouer les samples hahaha
> 
> je ne suis pas contre les samples remarque, mais quand il y a que de ca.... et puis mettre un beat house pour faire du jazz c est quand meme foireux...j espere en tout cas que tu ne dis pas a tes potes : oh moi j aime bien le jazz, j ecoute St Germain.
> 
> ...




no worries mate... c'est juste le ton  . Après, St. Germain est peut-être une pure daube, mais bon, si j'aime, pas besoin d'en rajouter sur le fait que ça en est -de la daube- (je n'en pense pas un mot cela dit, chacun son oreille ! ).
A part ça je ne connais que de nom _System of a down_ et je sais qu'il faut que je m'y mette.
Pour Me'shell Ndegeocello, en fait je connais, j'ai même _Comfort Woman_ que j'aime bien.

C'était juste pour dire. Certains posts sont si hargneux et les tours montent vite qu'après j'ai juste envie de devenir comme _sonnyboy_, et comme je sais _que j'y arriverai même pas dans mes rêves les plus fous_, ça me déprime. Aidez-moi donc à ne pas déprimer  (les piments oiseaux, c'est pas mal cela dit).


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Février 2005)

J'sais pas ce qui m'a pris, mais là, maintenant, c'est ça:


----------



## je hais les ordis (14 Février 2005)

de l electro saupoudré de blues jazz ???? dans quel monde vivons nous??  

je devrais peut etre me repencher sur la question......

ce n est pas le mix avec le jazz qui me derange, c'est le fait que ce soit mal fait !!

chacun peut ecouter ce qu'il veut je dis juste que je n aime pas et pourquoi je n'aime pas

je vais ouvrir un vote


----------



## IceandFire (14 Février 2005)

Frais, léger, que du bon.... :love:


----------



## je hais les ordis (14 Février 2005)

c 'est vai que je suis hargneux???

bon bah desolé


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> c 'est vai que je suis hargneux???
> 
> bon bah desolé



Tangi! Sors du corps de Je Hais Les Ordis tout de suite!!!


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (14 Février 2005)

Les formes libres c'est trop bon...


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> de l electro saupoudré de blues jazz ???? dans quel monde vivons nous??
> 
> je devrais peut etre me repencher sur la question......
> 
> ...



oui, que l'on aime ou pas......une question qui posera toujours des probleme dans ce fil ca c'est sur.....apres, que tu t'enflamme....moi, je m'en fout un peu...mais....tu pourrais eviter.
de toute facon, la musique est une passion donc ceci justifie evidemment cela....
voila.

(c'est peut etre mal fait mais ecoute sure thing sur tourist....meme si c'est pas du jazz c'est quand meme agreable? non!  alors oublions st Germain......  

de toute facon j'ecoute Air pour me reposer d'ailleur c'est celui là:


----------



## marillion (14 Février 2005)

Coucou,
Bah moi, pour ce qui est de ce que j'écoute tout est dans mon nom de rpofil : marillion 
et pas mal de rock


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

Right now? "Creep" de Radiohead... Convient parfaitement à mon état d'esprit du moment... 'Tain! pourquoi c'est pas moi qui l'ai écrit en 1er?????


----------



## elektroseb (14 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain! pourquoi c'est pas moi qui l'ai écrit en 1er?????



T'avais pas de stylo sans doute...


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Février 2005)

marillion a dit:
			
		

> Coucou,
> Bah moi, pour ce qui est de ce que j'écoute tout est dans mon nom de rpofil : marillion
> et pas mal de rock



Bargio, c'est toi?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> T'avais pas de stylo sans doute...



... Ou je l'avais perdu ; comme Claude Barzotti


----------



## marillion (14 Février 2005)

euh non c quoi  bargio ?


----------



## IceandFire (14 Février 2005)

Image  


[edit de Finn]j'édite ton post, l'image est trop lourde, trop large


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Février 2005)

marillion a dit:
			
		

> euh non c quoi  bargio ?



Le seul mec que je connais qui aime Marillion...


----------



## elektroseb (14 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Le seul mec que je connais qui aime Marillion...



t'as de drôles de fréquentations toi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

... Plus jeune ; je trouvais déjà Marillion riche en fibres... Mais mon avis n'est que purement subjectif... de la musique qui fait aller, quoi...


----------



## je hais les ordis (14 Février 2005)

bonjour les amis, j ai fini de m'enerver, je suis de nouveau calme et gentil trognon tout plein, la j'ecoute philadelphia experiment, c est mega frais !!


   





c est encore du jazz, mais influence sympa, le batteur de the roots  et  Uri caine au claviers... 

( quest ce qu'on peut faire avec des points disco??? )


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Février 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> t'as de drôles de fréquentations toi



ben ouais...
J'ai retrouvé ça...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ben ouais...
> J'ai retrouvé ça...



Aaaahhh, voui ; c'est sûr. Il y avait de quoi avoir de sérieux soupçons...


----------



## squarepusher (14 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> bonjour les amis, j ai fini de m'enerver, je suis de nouveau calme et gentil trognon tout plein, la j'ecoute philadelphia experiment, c est mega frais !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


moi j'avais adoré The Detroit Experiment :love: avec Carl Craig et puis tout 
mais c'était pas vraimetn représentatif du style du disque .


----------



## marillion (14 Février 2005)

Ah non on est "un" peu plus nombreux, comprends pas pourtant quel chanteur !


----------



## marillion (14 Février 2005)

un gars bien ce bargio ! fo que je lui envoie un MP !


----------



## Juste en passant (14 Février 2005)

Et puis je viens d'apprendre qu'il a sorti un nouvel abum, "Saloua". Cool, cool, cool !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Février 2005)

allez, un petit coup de the vines et hop! au lit....


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Février 2005)

allez....un petit dernier....mais le dernier.... :sleep: 
Eels..... :sleep: 











 :sleep:  A toute a l'heure....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Février 2005)

tout le monde, ça faisait quelques jours...
Comment ca va?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> allez....un petit dernier....mais le dernier.... :sleep:
> Eels..... :sleep:
> 
> 
> ...



Ah merde, heureusement que c'est le chanteur de Eels, je croyais que c'était Ben Laden en jogging qui allait faire exploser un bichon !      

Bon, moi, envie de calme en ce mardi matin , un vrai régal.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Février 2005)

Question.
La mise à jour Itunes, ce n'est pas le mardi?


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Février 2005)

marillion a dit:
			
		

> Coucou,
> Bah moi, pour ce qui est de ce que j'écoute tout est dans mon nom de rpofil : marillion
> et pas mal de rock


 

Arrête avec ça !! Tu es grotesque.


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Février 2005)

Moof a dit:
			
		

> Raaahhhhhh...
> 
> Je me suis fait le concert de Rammstein à Bercy, avec Apocalyptica en première partie (plus deux duos). Ça a déchiré sa mutter grave.


 
Et lui non plus il chie pas la honte..

Le grostesque érigé en art de vivre !!!


----------



## Bassman (15 Février 2005)

Pour une fois je suis completement d'accord avec le sonny. 


Allez hop un tit truc que personne ou peu de monde connait et c'est pas pluys mal : Akin


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et lui non plus il chie pas la honte..
> 
> Le grostesque érigé en art de vivre !!!



   ... Dans le genre teutons tout en finesse, à une époque lointaine, déjà, on avait D.A.F. ... C'était croquignolet, aussi...


----------



## IceandFire (15 Février 2005)

Tina Nordestam c'est excellent j'ai le premier LP, de même qu'Emilliana Torrini..  hein Pitch  The Vines ça à l'air bien top aussi de ce que j'ai entendu...un peu les libertines aussi...Mais bon là j'ouvre le bal avec les Beach Boys !!!!  j'adoreeeeee !!! un ptit café crême avec, dehors il grêle c'est exactement ce qu'il me faut 
Sinon je Shoot les Fishbones ce Jeudi....Et Ridan le lendemain...Au fait les Deportivo étaient très cool


----------



## teo (15 Février 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Question.
> La mise à jour Itunes, ce n'est pas le mardi?




Sur le store oui 


_Rosegarden Funeral Of Sores_ de Bauhaus sur _In the Flat Field_

_Call it jungle jazz _de Matt' Samo sur _Africanism Vol. I_

_Saturday_ de Soulwax sur compil _Rock Sound 29_

_Black math _de The White Stripes  sur _Elephant_

_Flibbertigibbit feat. Robust_ de Meaty Ogre sur la compilation _Wind Instrument_ du label Galapagos 4
Je vous met le visuel, j'aime son côté west coast tranquille. Ca change.
Le label G4 faisait une soirée au nouveau casino il y a 10 jours, personne a pu y aller ?


----------



## teo (15 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Dans le genre teutons tout en finesse, à une époque lointaine, déjà, on avait D.A.F. ... C'était croquignolet, aussi...



Moi j'écoute encore de temps en temps mais c'est vrai que des fois ça passe difficilement  



			
				IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Sinon je Shoot les Fishbones ce Jeudi...


Je vais les voir mercredi soir, si tu y es fait signe qu'on se voit, j'aimerai aussi y rencontrer Ficelle qui devrait y être.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (15 Février 2005)

Séquence Nostalgie avec The Korgis " Everybody's Got To Learn Sometime"


----------



## kabeha (15 Février 2005)




----------



## Bassman (15 Février 2005)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

>


 
Mon pere est marinier dans cette peniche,
ma mêre dit la paix niche dans ce marie niais...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mon pere est marinier dans cette peniche,
> ma mêre dit la paix niche dans ce marie niais...



... Tous les rappers du monde peuvent aller se rhabiller...  La messe est dite


----------



## IceandFire (15 Février 2005)

Prefab Sprout (cars & girls entre autre !!!) et la the singles des Cure (coucou Olive  )
jumping someone else ....  etc.... 
Don't say what you mean
You might spoil your face
If you walk in the crowd
You won't leave any trace
It's always the same
You're jumping someone else's train

It won't take you long 
To learn the new smile
You'll have to adapt 
Or you'll be out of style
It's always the same
You're jumping someone else's train

If you pick up on it quick
You can say you were there
Again and again and again
You're jumping someone else's train

It's the latest wave
That you've been craving for
The old ideal
Was getting such a bore
Now you're back in line
Going not quite quite as far 
But in half the time
Everyone's happy    
They're finally all the same
'cause everyone's jumping
Everyone else's train    

Jumping someone else's train
Jumping someone else's train
Jumping someone else's train


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Tous les rappers du monde peuvent aller se rhabiller...  La messe est dite



Si j'utilise ma rape à fromage, est ce que ça fait de moi un "rappeur" ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Si j'utilise ma rape à fromage, est ce que ça fait de moi un "rappeur" ?



Ca dépend... C'est une Lacoste? Une Sergio Tachini? ...


----------



## kabeha (15 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Tous les rappers du monde peuvent aller se rhabiller...  La messe est dite



"Grimace ratatinée en rime à *grasse matinée*"
Texte de Boby Lapointe

T'en souvient-il, tordu, la           *grasse matinée*
Que tu vécus un jour de             *Mars en Gâtinais*
Dans ce buffet de                     *gare / estaminet*
De désir une vieille                   *garce t'animait*
T'offrant son trou en disant :       *"grattes ça, minet"*
Ton pied que tu enfouis jusqu'au   *tarse, gaminet.*
Fouillait jusqu'à son épi              *gastre, marinait*
Mais chez ces vieux boudins l'or    *gane tard s'y met*
A réagir et vrai l'or                    *gasme tard i' nait*
C'est pourquoi ces foutues pé        *tasses graminées*
Recherchent des méchants aux     *xames gratiné*
Mais youpi ! tout soudain ta        *braguette s'animait*
Et jaillissant ton gros ci              *gare se matinait*
De violet, étalant sa                 *masse gratinee*
Pour gicler d'un jus clair trois      *grammes satinés*
Puis, "pof", s'affaler, fu             *gace martinet*
Qui fit dire au vieux tas "ma       *grâce t'a miné"*
Ouais, elle est gratinée, ta          *grasse matinée*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> "Grimace ratatinée en rime à *grasse matinée*"
> Texte de Boby Lapointe
> 
> T'en souvient-il, tordu, la           *grasse matinée*
> ...




 Je ne la connaissais pas...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Séquence Nostalgie avec The Korgis " Everybody's Got To Learn Sometime"



il y a aussi la très belle reprise par Beck sur la B.O d'Eternal Sunshine.
et pourtant je déteste les reprise, mais celle là, elle est top...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Si j'utilise ma rape à fromage, est ce que ça fait de moi un "rappeur" ?




Rends cette blague à Gotlib tout de suite!


----------



## Pierrou (15 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Rends cette blague à Gotlib tout de suite!


J'allais le dire !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Rends cette blague à Gotlib tout de suite!



Sérieux c'est Gotlieb qui l'a sortie  ?
Je ne savais pas, ben tiens, j'apprends quelque chose !
  :rose:


----------



## teo (15 Février 2005)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

>




ce gars est un antidote à la morosité, j'adore quand il s'intercale dans mon mix de soirée...

Là, sinon, c'est un album exhumé des tas récupérés l'année dernière, rarement écouté:
And Also The Trees avec _Further from the truth_
Je préfère qu'à la première écoute. J'écoutais ça au lycée, ils étaient chez 4AD, non ?
Sinon, je suis -un peu- dégouté, les Chemical Brothers sont complets à Paris et je viens d'apprendre que je n'aurai pas d'invits. On respire fort et on se dit que c'est pas grave !


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Sérieux c'est Gotlieb qui l'a sortie  ?
> Je ne savais pas, ben tiens, j'apprends quelque chose !
> :rose:



Pour la peine tu iras me visiter ce site en te prosternant







et tant qu'on y est tu me feras un baissé de futal... Ah non, merde, je suis pas SonnyBoy, c'est vrai


----------



## Pierrou (15 Février 2005)

Fan du Maitre, toi aussi ?


----------



## elektroseb (15 Février 2005)

Polyphonic Size: Rendez-vous


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (15 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Fan du Maitre, toi aussi ?



Le Maitre et son Oeuvre...


----------



## teo (15 Février 2005)

Magicrays en boucle (_CD Take me home & On the shorelines + mp3 sur leur site_), particulièrement _Autokrom remix_ qu'on peut trouver sur leur site en mp3.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (15 Février 2005)

Beyond Life with Timothy Leary   Un CD Magique  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (15 Février 2005)

"Familiar to millions" un Fucking album live des Fucking's brothers Gallagher


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (15 Février 2005)

--------


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Février 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> "Familiar to millions" un Fucking album live des Fucking's brothers Gallagher



Tiens....Oasis...ça faisait longtemps que je ne les avait ecouté alors ducoup je me suis remis Definitely Maybe.....


----------



## teo (15 Février 2005)

_Professional Widow (Radio Edit)_ de Tori Amos sur P_rofessional Widow (Single)_
J'ai pas la même pochette ni les mêmes titres dessus.


----------



## madlen (15 Février 2005)

La j'écoute un ptit Miss Kittin :love: 
En attendant que l'upload du site sois finie...


----------



## IceandFire (15 Février 2005)

alors après les 2 cds d'oasis live, the servants, et la superdiscount  coucou Olive


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

Quelques chants "traditionnels" d'amérique latine par Soledad Bravo... Ambiance Latino


----------



## ibanezmac (15 Février 2005)

Dream Theater : Instrumedley.
En video.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Février 2005)

eh beh, là, je me termine de mater ou plutôt d'entendre Snatch sur France 2, rien que pour la B.O de toute beauté     
Oui oui la télé, ça peut aussi s'écouter, je là préfère comme ça d'ailleurs !


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Février 2005)

allez un petit Cake et hop, au lit...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Février 2005)

Wake-up en douceur, a coffee à la main


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (16 Février 2005)

Madness, one step beyond, un réveil en douceur... :rateau: 

Souvenir des bals du 14 Juillet, vers 1980 sur la Côte d'Azur :casse:  :style:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Madness, one step beyond, un réveil en douceur... :rateau:





"oOoooone step beyoOonnnnd !" un réveil en douceur ? Uh, ça me collerait plutôt la patate c't'affaire !


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (16 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> "oOoooone step beyoOonnnnd !" un réveil en douceur ? Uh, ça me collerait plutôt la patate c't'affaire !



Oui, en douceur par rapport à un réveil avec "I Heard Her Call My Name" du Velvet


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Février 2005)

salut, de bon matin, pour commencer une journee pas trop mauvaise, un petit coup de Emilie Simon...


----------



## IceandFire (16 Février 2005)

ou mettre...  bon allez the LA'S trop fort trop bon.... eh FANREM tu connais ? toi qui aime/adore REM  les La's c'est un peu dans la même couleur musicale....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> allez un petit Cake et hop, au lit...



[chag on]

N'oublie pas le démouler ce matin  :rateau:

[chag off]


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (16 Février 2005)

Lucy in the Sky Wiiiiiiiiizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  :hosto:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (16 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> [chag on]
> 
> N'oublie pas le démouler ce matin  :rateau:
> 
> [chag off]



Encore plus :rateau:0:rateau: que les miennes...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Lucy in the Sky Wiiiiiiiiizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  :hosto:



Dis voir... Puisqu'on discutait de concerts la dernière fois... Une question me turlupine. T'étais pas à celui des Pogues au Théatre du Moulin en 84??? Celui où on avait tout cassé les fauteuils? ...


----------



## richard-deux (16 Février 2005)

Snakefinger  
Je l'ai découvert sur l'album 13th anniversary show des Residents.

Un guitariste trop peu connu et parti trop tôt.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (16 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Dis voir... Puisqu'on discutait de concerts la dernière fois... Une question me turlupine. T'étais pas à celui des Pogues au Théatre du Moulin en 84??? Celui où on avait tout cassé les fauteuils? ...



Non, je n'étais pas à celui là...  Salut Les Punks


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Non, je n'étais pas à celui là...  Salut Les Punks



Old punks never die !


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (16 Février 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Snakefinger
> Je l'ai découvert sur l'album 13th anniversary show des Residents.
> 
> Un guitariste trop peu connu et parti trop tôt.



Un style trés personnel


----------



## richard-deux (16 Février 2005)

Je vais resortir ma vieille platine disque et m'écouter "Greener Postures".


----------



## teo (16 Février 2005)

Dans les bandes originales de films... en ce moment, une petite sélection dans la trilogie _Lord of the Rings_ par Howard Shore, avec entre autres  
_Evenstar_ (Featuring Isabel Bayrakdarian)
_Use well the days_ feat. Annie Lennox
_The Steward Of Gondor _(Featuring Billy Boyd)
_Twilight and Shadow _(Featuring Renée Fleming)
et des passages extraits des DVD au milieu.

Rien qu'à ça j'ai des frissons.



> _Where's the horse and the rider?
> Where's the horn that was blowing ?
> They had passed like rain on the mountains.
> Like wind in the meadow.
> ...



Quand est-ce que je me fais l'intégrale "intégrale" version longue, maintenant que je les ai tous ?
Si intéressé, MP please. Attention, 3 x 3h20 heures, ça vous emmène loin...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (16 Février 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Je vais resortir ma vieille platine disque et m'écouter "Greener Postures".



 J'avais celui là aussi, en vinyl   

Les residents me font toujours beaucoup rire, plus encore que les "Fréres Jacques"   :love:  :mouais:


----------



## squarepusher (16 Février 2005)

en ce moment j'écoute Model 500 - Be Brave et tout l'album Mind And Body  par la suite :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Février 2005)

Et pour se donner du courage avant de partir bosser, un monument monumental d'électronicK musicK


----------



## squarepusher (16 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Et pour se donner du courage avant de partir bosser, un monument monumental d'électronicK musicK


"monument monumental" j'aurai dit la même chose voire plus 
"électronick musick"  les terminaisons de ces mots montrent bien qui est  Squarepusher :un gars sick in the brain


----------



## supermoquette (16 Février 2005)

Le hit du jour de ma naissance.


----------



## teo (16 Février 2005)

Et qui n'a pas aimé _Wood beez_ (LP version) de Scritti Politti. 
Rohhhhh, c'était doux et sucré comme il a fallait...
y'a plus de 20 ans, non ?


----------



## teo (16 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le hit du jour de ma naissance.




magnifique...

The Beatles with Billy Preston - "Get Back"... pour ma "pomme"   

Ouf, c'est déjà pas pris dans les charts français [- Eh, tu es né le jour de la sortie de _Tombe la neige_ d'Adamo... - Oh. Super. ]


----------



## supermoquette (16 Février 2005)

Lieutenant Pigeon*-*"Mouldy Old Dough"

Qui a un extrait ?


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2005)

_Date Engine 

On 4th Oct 1981 ... 

The Number 1 single was:

Adam & The Ants*-*"Prince Charming" 

The Number 1 album was:

Genesis*-*"Abacab" 


Born on 4th Oct:
1947*-*Jim Fielder*(*bassist, Blood Sweat & Tears*)
1959*-*Chris Lowe*(*keyboard player, The Pet Shop Boys*)
1963*-*Lena Zavaroni*(*deceased*)
_


----------



## Dedalus (16 Février 2005)

Bah oui, toujours un petit faible pour des Irlandais quand ce sont pas des chiens







Là no comment : même baissé au point d'être à peine perceptible Lester Young vous met de la rosée sur les tympans





Pas absolument fanatique de Zimmermann, un peu surfait et enflé, je préfère Wozzeck en fin de compte


----------



## teo (16 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _Date Engine
> 
> On 4th Oct 1981 ...
> The Number 1 single was:
> ...



Dire que j'ai écouté ça... 3-4 ans plus tard !

Là, iTunes se répète à mon grand plaisir:
_French kiss (so how's your evening so far ?)_ feat. Josh Wink & Lil Louis.
Pas la classe de la version originale, mais plus speed, sweat baby sweat
Je suis sûr que sonnyboy danse dessus à Ibiza. Zip ! Pop ! :rateau:


----------



## je hais les ordis (16 Février 2005)

bon bah moi bob marley......il faut pas oublier les acquis....


----------



## Bassman (16 Février 2005)

Ma bretagne me manque alors zou l'integrale du Kerlenn Pondy et Bagad Kemper


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ma bretagne me manque alors zou l'integrale du Kerlenn Pondy et Bagad Kemper



_je voulais revoir ma normandie ..._


----------



## teo (16 Février 2005)

Moi je révise avant le concert des Fishbone ce soir. J'ai qu'une vieiile K7, _One in your face_... de 1986 (2e lp) mais qui est un bon support 

C'est complet en tout cas.

Ca va être chaud je sens !


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Février 2005)

Roy Buchanan "You are not alone"
Un must...


----------



## teo (16 Février 2005)

_Darling Nikki_ de Prince sur _Purple rain*_ :love: ah... Nikki starts to grind... je me laisserai presque tenter, là...

_My name is Prince_ de Prince sur _Love symbol_

_My name is..._ est un killer.

Funk's not dead 

Quand est-ce que ce _nabot violet*_ passera en France ? Je vais quand même pas aller aux States pour enfin le voir ?


----------



## Immelman (16 Février 2005)

The Gift - Velvet Undeground

:love: Que c'est bon


----------



## je hais les ordis (16 Février 2005)

roni size, un peu la grosse tete mais ces 2 albums sont quand meme geniaux !!!!
je crois que je prefere LE 2eme


----------



## Tiobiloute (16 Février 2005)

Le prochain album de Moby, une merveille !! 
Il sort le 14 Mars, et le 16 concert à la Cigale......
     

Site officiel français de Moby


----------



## Dedalus (16 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le hit du jour de ma naissance



ah, ça m'avait échappé, ça !    

réconfortant, je ne suis pas trop mal loti : Date Engine 




On 24th Aug 1963 ... 

The Number 1 album was:
Beatles*-*"Please Please Me"


----------



## Grug (17 Février 2005)

evidence (de thelonius bien sur  ), histoire de me detendre avant une sieste bien meritée.


----------



## bonpat (17 Février 2005)

Archive - Londinuim parfait pour redescendre.... :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Février 2005)

bon, j'arrive a peine à la maison et hop, un petit Aerosmith, je dirais meme que si il n'y avais qu'un seul album d'Aerosmith, ce serait celui là...
Il contient, 2 merveilles entre autre:
Mama kin repris quelque annee plus tard par les Guns'n'Roses....
Dream on une superbe ballade qui fut samplé l'année derniere par Eminem...

voila....bonne nuit.


----------



## IceandFire (17 Février 2005)

Autour de Lucie : l'accord parfait, premier album, frais....


----------



## IceandFire (17 Février 2005)

et on enchaine avec the catchers excellent mais disparu...2 albums et hop finito....mais c'est très très bon...
j'ai eu la chance de les voir à la route du rock de st malo...


----------



## teo (17 Février 2005)

Monomanie ce matin: Ugress - Lacquer - Neulander - Ugress - Lacquer - Neulander - Ugress - Lacquer - Neulander - Ugress - Lacquer - Neulander - Ugress - Lacquer - Neulander - Ugress - Lacquer - Neulander - Ugress - Lacquer - Neulander - Ugress - Lacquer - Neulander - Ugress - Lacquer - Neulander - Ugress - Lacquer - Neulander
et puis on va s'arrêter là


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Autour de Lucie : l'accord parfait, premier album, frais....



calme


----------



## supermoquette (17 Février 2005)

Ceux là on les avait fait venir dans un club alternatif, j'ai jamais vu de pareil prétentieux, 2 claques.


----------



## MrStone (17 Février 2005)

Dans le genre un peu plus dru, ce matin je me suis réveillé avec un vieux souvenir : 'Touch me I'm sick', par Mudhoney :love: ça met bien en forme...


----------



## MrStone (17 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le hit du jour de ma naissance.



Wow, je viens d'apprendre que Daniel Ash et Norman Cook sont nés le même jour que moi  :love:


----------



## bompi (17 Février 2005)

Aujourd'hui, c'est plutôt mauvaises nouvelles en chaîne donc : FSOL (ISDN), Sandoz (Digital Lifeforms redux) et Jeff Mills (Medium - Three Ages (musique pour le film de Buster Keaton))


----------



## hegemonikon (17 Février 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Wow, je viens d'apprendre que Daniel Ash et Norman Cook sont nés le même jour que moi  :love:



Et moi Vladimir Poutine à 20 ans prés ! :rose:

pas glop


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Février 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Et moi Vladimir Poutine à 20 ans prés ! :rose:
> 
> pas glop



Si tu ne connaissais pas Eels, il a commence avec celui la qui est excellent....:









actuellement j'ecoute celui là qui est plus souple ...moins rock...:








voila, bonne journee......:sleep:


----------



## MrStone (17 Février 2005)

Là maintenant je tortille du derrière avec Bricks, pas Seven Dub :love:


----------



## teo (17 Février 2005)

Les remixes 81-04 en boucle toute l'après-midi.
Quels remixes ? Si vous insistez... Depeche Mode bien sûr


----------



## Immelman (17 Février 2005)

Tiger Bomb - The Presidents of The United States of America  Il y a aussi Death Star qui va arriver dans pas trop longtemps :love:


----------



## hegemonikon (17 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Si tu ne connaissais pas Eels, il a commence avec celui la qui est excellent....:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci 

Finalement j'ai commencé avec celui-ci :






Les paroles ne sont pas très gaies mais quand on est au lit avec une bonne grippe ça passe bien  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Février 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> Finalement j'ai commencé avec celui-ci :
> 
> ...




ha! celui là il est pas mal...Mais pour moi le meilleur c'est Souljacker.....
voila...
Et bon retablissement.


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Février 2005)

Je viens de retrouver ce Cd.....
Je ne me souvenais meme plus que je l'avais.....
le son laisse cependant un peu a desirer.....(trop de basse.....)

voila:


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Février 2005)

Qu'on l'écorche !!!

Qu'il soit sacrifié lui et ses tristes sirs de collègues sur l'autel du manque de gout !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Février 2005)

Oh ah Oh Ouh

Oh mes amis, oh là là, je me suis remis un petit coup de Sebastien Schuller (comme déja ayer matin) et là, ah ouh , oh, merde, oh, j'en pleurerai preSque qu'c'est BEAU.

 :rose:  :rose:  :love:  :love:        

Oh là là... (mais où donc est passé la vieille brute, l'ours buté qui sommeille en moi ? )


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on l'écorche !!!
> 
> Qu'il soit sacrifié lui et ses tristes sirs de collègues sur l'autel du manque de gout !!!



Ca va.....ca m'arrive aussi d'ecouter les Allman Brother mais il n'y a pas que les Allman dans la vie musicale.....
Raleur....


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Février 2005)

Non, certes il y a Big Bill Broonzy aussi...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Big Bill Broonzy aussi...



Big big bronzé quoi ça ?    :love:  :mouais:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Février 2005)

excusez moi je cherche une pantoufle pour un mp


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Big big bronzé quoi ça ?    :love:  :mouais:



Big Bill Bronzy,allons....:






Moi, mon truc ce serait plutot BB king...:


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Février 2005)

Tu mens, tu as demandé à Google.


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> excusez moi je cherche une pantoufle pour un mp




Ha,oui, vraiment hors sujet....tu as du mal aujourd'hui....beaucoup de flood....    



Ps: ou john lee......ca c'est du p**** de blues.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu mens, tu as demandé à Google.



comment ca je mens........n'importe quoi....
de toute facon pour les images il est sur que seul google permet d'obtenir une pochette de cd aussi vite......

donc, je mens,non....
j'ai demandé la pochette à google, oui.....

re-Raleur.....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Ha,oui, vraiment hors sujet



T'es jalouse parce qu'on fait des trucs la pantoufle et moi hein :rateau:



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> ....tu as du mal aujourd'hui....beaucoup de flood....



Tu crois que j't'ai pas vu faire la fayotte avec la naze hein :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> T'es jalouse parce qu'on fait des trucs la pantoufle et moi hein :rateau:



hohohoh....surement pas.....je commence a te connaitre....tes mp, je m'en mefie...  




			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois que j't'ai pas vu faire la fayotte avec la naze hein :rateau:



M**** je suis decouvert....    


Mais je te souhaite tout le bonheur du monde, que ton chemin evite les bombes.......lalalla....








Et hop, comme ca je floode pas.....


----------



## je hais les ordis (17 Février 2005)

quelle bonne ambiance.....ca fait plaisir a voir......je vous remets un peu de bonne zic electro







PS: les gens qui veulent me metre des carrés rouges disco peuvent  s abstenir merci



Pour Stook : je conaissais pas cet album de rage , c est lequel?? il a vraiment un mauvais son?? parce qu ' en comparaison avec les vieilleries que tu ecoutes ils doivent avoir un super son


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Février 2005)

juste avant d'apporter ma pierre a l'edifice, je remarque juste que dans le post qui ouvre le sujet, il est dit : "sur mac c'est plutot different"... (les styles musicaux quoi)
je me permets de faire remarquer que sur pc, vu le nombre d'utilisateurs, ca doit etre assez varie aussi   

ceci dit, "when the kite string pops" de ACID BATH...
l'album que j'emmenerais sur une ile deserte...
ah ça pour sur...


----------



## bonpat (18 Février 2005)

Là ? tout de suite ? : Portishead  The Remix 2 : Elysium (Parlor Talk Remix)

c cool...


----------



## toys (18 Février 2005)

un peut de tous les style pas mal de hip hop francais en ce moment mais pas de segregation(heu la je suis pas sure de comment ca s ecrit le mot de avant) il y a du bon partout faut juste passer un peut de temps a trier


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> Pour Stook : je conaissais pas cet album de rage , c est lequel?? il a vraiment un mauvais son?? parce qu ' en comparaison avec les vieilleries que tu ecoutes ils doivent avoir un super son



Il s'agit du live officiel du groupe...un bon album puisqu'il regroupe tous les meilleurs tittre du groupe....sauf ceux de Renegade et ses bien dommage car la reprise d'African Bambaata est enorme en studio alors, en live....enfin quoii qu'il en soit, un bon album mais un son tres grave....un peu baveux...et ej ne sais pas pourquoi ils l'ont enregistre comme ça...
de toute facon sache que les veillerie que j'ecoute ont rarement un son pourri....regarde le dark side of the moon....encore une reference aujourd'hui dans le domaine du mastering studio....
alors bon, un bon album de rage ( le seul en live ) mais avec un son bizarre.....voila...
A ecouter quand meme......


Actuellement j'ecoute Bill Perry en live.....








actuellement , ce guitariste semble etre le seul etre humain vivant a pouvoir restituer cette sensation en jouant Little wing (et oui, Hendrix et SRV sont mort et la version de clapton n'a vraiment rien a voir....)

Pour ceux qui aime le Blues-Rock qui depote....un excellent musicien....


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (18 Février 2005)

Bonjour les mélomanes


----------



## Juste en passant (18 Février 2005)




----------



## squarepusher (18 Février 2005)

la j'écoute le premier morceau du Mix In Detroit :High Tech Jazz :love: et juste aprés ça sera un morceau dans Cowboy Bebop Jupiter Jazz


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (18 Février 2005)

-------


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Février 2005)

Green Day, American idiot, un bon album....je le decouvre et il est pas mal , c'est pas une bombe mais ca glisse tranquille au reveil....


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2005)

la j'attend ça : (ça sort en mars)


----------



## MrStone (18 Février 2005)

première écoute... so far so good 

Très agréable et même pas tristouille :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Février 2005)

actuellement, je regarde/ecoute le dvd live du Zep....une serie de concert Enorme...
a ecouter de toute urgence, surtout la superbe version de Dazed & Confused.....Fabuleux....


----------



## elektroseb (18 Février 2005)

J'ai retrouvé cette aprés-midi l'album "Rue de Siam" de Marquis de Sade en LP chez un disquaire d'occas.... trop content    :love:


----------



## Applecherry (18 Février 2005)

Coldplay quand chuis au lit, Elton quand il fait nuit, the Strokes quand j'ai envie, Lenny quand j'fais pipi et bien sur les Beatles, les Beatles: ca ca n'a pas de prix...


----------



## MrStone (18 Février 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> J'ai retrouvé cette aprés-midi l'album "Rue de Siam" de Marquis de Sade en LP chez un disquaire d'occas.... trop content    :love:



Excellent  brouillard définitf   :love:


En ce moment sur Mezzo, Bugge Wesseltoft ('tain j'espère que j'écorche pas son nom !) à Vienne en 2004, pur bonheur :love:
Pour les curieux y reste encore 15 mn avant la fin du live


----------



## teo (18 Février 2005)

Tranquille avant d'aller au dodo, je fais tôt ce soir

_Day off_ de Subtone Trio sur _Load_

_Schnitzelwelt_ de Wonderbrazz sur _Bopa II Opera_

_Immigrant_ de Sade sur _Lovers rock_

_Der Mussolini ('88 Remix)_ de DAF sur _DAF - Best Of_ bon, pas si tranquille mais bon...

Pour Subtone Trio, je vais bientôt recevoir leur dernier CD, j'attend avec impatience. Allez, une petite pochette du premier, _Load_. Je suis pas peu fier d'avoir bossé sur la pochette


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Février 2005)

simply listening to Radio Nova   
Novamix tonight


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2005)

Ce soir, c'est Amon Tobin (musique de Chaos Theory) et Laurent Garnier (Excess Luggage). Pour finir ce sera l'élégance et la classe de Teddy Wilson (The Columbia Jazz Piano Moods Sessions [5/7]) histoire de faire de bons rêves.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Février 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, c'est Amon Tobin (musique de Chaos Theory) et Laurent Garnier (Excess Luggage). Pour finir ce sera l'élégance et la classe de Teddy Wilson (The Columbia Jazz Piano Moods Sessions [5/7]) histoire de faire de bons rêves.



Hmm Garnier, j'a eu escouché The cloud making machine, son dernier oprus qui vient de sortir en écoute à la Fnac, y devrait pas trop tarder à rejoindre la discothèque perso


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Février 2005)

Nice musiK for nice people        :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Février 2005)

Whaatcha
Nous sommes samedi.
Maintenant, pour mettre dans l'ambiance maintenant et poour toute la journée, une seule solution :






P.... mais pourquoi elle bouge pas c'te boule à facette... ( !)       :mouais:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Février 2005)

--------Bonjour   "Duck Stab" au réveil c'est un cauchemar   
Cet album de 1978 est particuliérement dangereux...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Février 2005)

Encore un cauchemar    WB se prend pour Jagger en 1976 aux abattoirs de la porte de Pantin...


----------



## IceandFire (19 Février 2005)

En boucle depuis 48 h !!!    :love: 
Excellent la compilation WiZZZ !
avec le titre phare : "Les filles c'est fait pour faire l'amour"  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Février 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> En boucle depuis 48 h !!!    :love:
> Excellent la compilation WiZZZ !
> avec le titre phare : "Les filles c'est fait pour faire l'amour"  :love:  :love:  :love:



Easy Listening Wiiiiiiiiiiiizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :love: 

Super Compil...


----------



## kabeha (19 Février 2005)

J'ai eu envie de me récouter ça en voyant qu'il passait dans ma ville prochainement


----------



## IceandFire (19 Février 2005)

non ce n'est pas du easy listening fils !  pas celui là  c'est un album qui prone l'amour libre et les substances artificielles


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Février 2005)

en vrac et non exhaustif :

The Cure
David Bowie (Ziggy Stardust particulièrement)
Fields of the Nephilim  :love: 
Bauhaus
Dead can dance
Noir désir
Nirvana
Propellerheads
The Prodigy
Rammstein
Rage against the Machine
Sisters of Mercy
Smashing Pumpkins
Tosca
The Velvet Underground
This Mortal Coil
The Garden of Delight
Franz Ferdinand   
Indochine


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

parce que c'est beau et calme


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Février 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> non ce n'est pas du easy listening fils !  pas celui là  c'est un album qui prone l'amour libre et les substances artificielles



Donc un peu de l'easy listening... :rose:


----------



## FANREM (19 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> WB se prend pour Jagger en 1976 aux abattoirs de la porte de Pantin...



Ca me fait penser que j'y etais, et que je dois avoir des diapos que j'avais prises avec un Leica M .. (ma mémoire me lache pour la Ref du biniou, mais il etait parfait)


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Février 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait penser que j'y etais, et que je dois avoir des diapos que j'avais prises avec un Leica M .. (ma mémoire me lache pour la Ref du biniou, mais il etait parfait)




 Tu y étais !   c'était en direct à la TV, je crois...ou peu après, j'étais devant le poste...

Je n'ai vu les Stones que le 20 juillet 1982, à Nice avec le J.Geils Band en ouverture  , 

"Tattoo You" (1981) me fait toujours penser au son de mon "Tourne Disque Stéréo Philips"   

Mais j'ai eu aussi un Teppaz depuis...


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

le p'tit "song 2" pour la route :rose:


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

et pour aller tranquillement


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et pour aller tranquillement



Ce disque est FABULEUX   J'ai une cassette de la "Black Session" Quelque part


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

c'est surtout la pochette qui me rappel une fille ...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est surtout la pochette qui me rappel une fille ...



OuiOuiOui, c'est bien une Fille, tu es observateur


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Février 2005)

------


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Février 2005)

COCOROSIE 
"La maison de mes reves"
Fameux...


----------



## teo (19 Février 2005)

_Heroes_ de David Bowie, extrait du DVD Reality Tour

Et après, je vois arriver la BO de Les Ailes du Désir / Der Himmel Uber Berlin


----------



## FANREM (19 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Ce disque est FABULEUX   J'ai une cassette de la "Black Session" Quelque part



Black session, c'est aussi le titre d'un album pirate de R.E.M qui contient les titres joués à la Maison de la Radio en session privée je crois (je dois l'avoir dans ma collec)  :love:


----------



## FANREM (19 Février 2005)

Et la je viens de finir de regarder (et entendre) le Dvd Fly qui retrace l'histoire du Jefferson Airplane

L'époque était géniale, ils te racontent dans l'intro qu'ils arrivaient sur scène avec un sac plein de pilules hallucinogènes, et qu'ils en balancaient dans toute la salle avant de commencer.

Et pour finir que quand ils sont passés à Woodstock vers les 5 H du matin, parce que l'organisation avait pris un max de retard, ils en remettent une couche, et disent qu'en attendant ils avaient pris au moins 3 pilules différentes.... et qu'ils avaient passé une excellent soirée 

En attendant, ils sont presque tous vivants (sauf Spencer Dryden) et bien en forme


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Février 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> L'époque était géniale, ils te racontent dans l'intro qu'ils arrivaient sur scène avec un sac plein de pilules hallucinogènes, et qu'ils en balancaient dans toute la salle avant de commencer.
> Et pour finir que quand ils sont passés à Woodstock vers les 5 H du matin, parce que l'organisation avait pris un max de retard, ils en remettent une couche, et disent qu'en attendant ils avaient pris au moins 3 pilules différentes.... et qu'ils avaient passé une excellent soirée
> 
> En attendant, ils sont presque tous vivants (sauf Spencer Dryden) et bien en forme



Bien en forme l'airplane ? :love:  :rateau:Là !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Février 2005)

vivement l'ete et l'eau chaude, les filles en bikini....pour y penser un peu malgre ce froid.....un peu de Fu Manchu


----------



## Berthold (20 Février 2005)

Pas en boucle, mais presque.


----------



## richard-deux (20 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> --------Bonjour   "Duck Stab" au réveil c'est un cauchemar
> Cet album de 1978 est particuliérement dangereux...



Eskimo pour se réveiller en douceur.  






Puis pour ce divertir avec 40 chansons: le superbe "Commercial Album".


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Février 2005)

I Love The Residents...


----------



## richard-deux (20 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> I Love The Residents...


Je remarque que tu visites le même site que moi.

J'attends avec impatience la période de Noël afin de télécharger les mp3 gratos dont les Residents nous offrent chaque années.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Février 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Je remarque que tu visites le même site que moi.
> 
> J'attends avec impatience la période de Noël afin de télécharger les mp3 gratos dont les Residents nous offrent chaque années.



Ils sont en fait, des pros du marketing dadaïste... :hosto: 

Mais cela fait partie du spectacle...


----------



## richard-deux (20 Février 2005)

Les Residents ont créé leur propre mouvement surréaliste.
Mais les année 90 ont été catastrophiques.

En revanche, les CD-rom et leurs DVD sont avant-gardistes.

J'en connais, des musiciens, qui feraient bien de prendre exemple sur les Residents pour leur conception des CD et DVD.  :love:


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

un p'tit peu de ska :rose:


----------



## teo (20 Février 2005)

Dragoste din tei de O'Zone

J'avais oublié que je l'avais ça  Allez spécial dédicace à Pitchfork, je sais que ça lui rappelle des bons souvenirs ! 


Sinon, là, coup de vieux avec _Down to the waterline_ de Dire Straits








Richarddeux: merci pour ta signature, je viens de découvrir Ed Harcourt (sur ma profile radio Last.FM) et j'aime vraiment beaucoup


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Dragoste din tei de O'Zone
> 
> J'avais oublié que je l'avais ça  Allez spécial dédicace à Pitchfork, je sais que ça lui rappelle des bons souvenirs !
> 
> ...



Toi, tu mériterais...


----------



## anubiros5 (20 Février 2005)

Moi c'est la techno. Jazzberri, mega panic, n.o.n., tout les trucs espagnols en fait et c'est énorme !!!


----------



## anubiros5 (20 Février 2005)

file:///Users/chabbert/Desktop/Benoi%CC%82t/images/musique/Jazzberri%203
Vive la techno !!!!!!!


----------



## anubiros5 (20 Février 2005)

A bé en fait ptt pb pr l'image lol g regle ça tt de suite


----------



## anubiros5 (20 Février 2005)

voilà j'espère que c'est bon


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

ça marche mieux comme ça


----------



## Immelman (20 Février 2005)

Prince - Sexy Mother Fucker :love: Sinon je suis dans ma periode Adam Green. Quelqu'un connait?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Février 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Prince - Sexy Mother Fucker :love: Sinon je suis dans ma periode Adam Green. Quelqu'un connait?



Oui, c'est lui...non ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Février 2005)

Trop mangé alors pour me bouger un peu:








c'est pas les Clash mais ça sonne pas mal.....


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Février 2005)

--------- Terry Riley ...-------...... ____________---------_._._.---_._._. :rateau:


----------



## Caster (20 Février 2005)

j'écoute _Hold youy Tight_ de Sirit Catcher (Lounge music)


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Février 2005)

Tiens, j'ecoute du Reggae sur la radio Baby ace radio sur Itunes.....pas mal du tout....bien Roots...
à essayer si vous etes fan de Reggae.


----------



## Immelman (20 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est lui...non ?


 Oui, je l'ai decouvert grace aux... Inrock (aie pas tape :rateau. Ses chansons sont d'un cynisme et en meme temps super touchante.Enfin je m'exprime. Je suis au stade QOTSA et Desert Session


----------



## teo (20 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu mériterais...




Mmmmh ?   


allez...


vas-y... lâche-toi...



> Du goudron ! Et des pluuuuuumes !



Sinon là c'est Pink Elln (avec _Futurist_) sur _On the road_ de Miss Kittin

J'aime cette pochette







Bon derrière, iTunes me met _Southbound Again_ sur _Dire Straits_ de Dire Straits


----------



## Freelancer (20 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le hit du jour de ma naissance.



aaarrgghhh!     

Date Engine 

On 16th Mar 1974 ... 

The Number 1 single was:
Paper Lace*-*"Billy Don't Be A Hero" par ici 

heureusement, j'ai mon iVomi bag à portée de main.


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmh ?
> 
> 
> allez...
> ...



j'aime miss  kittin :rose:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Février 2005)

Zappa & Captain Beefheart  :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Février 2005)

Captain Beefheart & pas Zappa


----------



## hegemonikon (20 Février 2005)

J'avais oublié cette petite perle de *Leonard Cohen* dans l'abum _Live Songs_ :

Queen Victoria

lugubre mais une petite perle 






Il existe une reprise de *John Cale* mais je ne l'ai jamais entendue.

Si quelqu'un sait où on peut la trouver  :rateau:


----------



## richard-deux (21 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Richarddeux: merci pour ta signature, je viens de découvrir Ed Harcourt (sur ma profile radio Last.FM) et j'aime vraiment beaucoup


----------



## richard-deux (21 Février 2005)

Puisque je fais découvrir certain chanteur, je pense que KIDBOOJIBOY doit avoir cela dans sa discothéque.


----------



## Dedalus (21 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> --------- Terry Riley ...-------...... ____________---------_._._.---_._._. :rateau:




 pour Terry Riley, ½uvres surtout entendues en concert... J'avais autrefois un disque de piano Terry Riley / John Adams qui a dû m'être fauché (en tout cas je l'ai plus : forts soupçons sur ma s½ur   )

(tiens, du coup, je réécoute Death of Klinghofer d'Adams)


----------



## Dedalus (21 Février 2005)

Voyage au japon, avec le plus grand compositeur nippon contemporain : Takemitsu (on lui doit aussi de superbes musiques de film)


----------



## mado (21 Février 2005)

Ce soir


----------



## je hais les ordis (21 Février 2005)

eh oui j ai gagné j ai trouvé le meilleur album de tous les temps avec la plus belle pochette du monde entier !!!    

roy hargrove, the RH factor, c'est magnifique, et je pese mes mots  
http://images-eu.amazon.com/images/P/B000084T3J.08.LZZZZZZZ


----------



## je hais les ordis (21 Février 2005)

sinon j ai toujours ca sous l'oreiller, ce mec etait un dieu de l'arrangement....


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Février 2005)

Alors, je ne sasi pourquoi, mais ma copine m'a dit que j'avais chante ca toute la nuit (enfin, le matin c'est la nuit pour moi....)
alors du coup voila....









En meme temps, du coup, c'est pas moi qui l'ai ecoute toute le nuit....


----------



## teo (21 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir



Si c'est bien à eux que je pense, je les ai vu l'année dernière au Festival des Inrocks, un vrai plaisir 

_Two Tribes_ et _Relax_ de Frankie Goes To Hollywood sur _Welcome to the pleasure dome_
L'album est un peu un OVNI, je le trouve toujours aussi excellent après plus de 20 ans.
Pour les têtu-es ou les autres en kiosque, lire dessus la chronique _In my house_ de Didier Lestrade dans le Têtu de mars en p.32.


----------



## iTof (21 Février 2005)

Warriors, of the Wasteland ! 
> c'est toujours un plaisir de ré-écouter un petit Frankie... sauf peut-être son passage solo avec "Americano". J'avais bien écouté à l'époque, mais lorsque je suis retombé sur le morceau à la fin de l'année dernière, non, là le coup de vieux est là


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Février 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Puisque je fais découvrir certain chanteur, je pense que KIDBOOJIBOY doit avoir cela dans sa discothéque.



 Non, pour l'instant je ne connais Henry Cow que de nom...  

Y aurai t'il des disques qui ne sont pas dans ma discothéque  :mouais:


----------



## Dedalus (21 Février 2005)

vous avez dit décalé ?


----------



## Dedalus (21 Février 2005)

Un autre Nippon






Et Arvo Pärt,encore et toujours


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Février 2005)

-------


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Février 2005)

SOOOO GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## piro (21 Février 2005)

en ce moment apres un visionnage tardif du "chateau ambulant" 
je me passe en boucle la bande originale du film


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (21 Février 2005)

moi perso... jsuis super fan de l'album Keep it unreal de Mr. Scruff. Vraiment incroyable je trouve  :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Et Arvo Pärt,encore et toujours



Je dirais même Fôrrrouèveu'r..... :mouais:


----------



## teo (21 Février 2005)

Maceo Parker Live...
Pass the peas sur _Life on Planet Groove_

Le jour où je l'ai vu à L'Elysée-Montmartre en 2003 je crois, j'ai sauté sur un piliier où il y avait de la place et je dansais comme un gibon accroché à son tronc d'arbre.

Respect total.
un rêve: Prince et Maceo Parker sur une scène comme le Trabendo, pas trop grande juste comme il faut, entre amis  mais je peux toujours rêver


----------



## Pierrou (21 Février 2005)

Un peu de Punk Rock allemand: 




Et un CD de  métal atmo que j'ai acheté cet aprem :


----------



## LiliTh (21 Février 2005)

Debut Mars je vais au concert des hurlements de leo et des castafiores... alors bon je les ecoute en boucle maniere d'etre preparé...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Février 2005)




----------



## bompi (21 Février 2005)

Ce soir, c'est un petit mélange (shuffle) de Marc Copland (Poetic Motion), l'inaltérable Richard H. Kirk (URP Vol.3), Thomas Fehlmann (Lowflow), une compil' Global Underground et l'exotique Shanghai Diva ...


----------



## bompi (21 Février 2005)

J'oubliais The Orb, LFO (Sheath) et B. Eno & D.Byrne (My Life in the Bush of Ghost, 25 ans et pas une ride).


----------



## pixelemon (21 Février 2005)

morceau débile du moment qui me scotche ; Gwen stephani avec "what you waiting for" 
morceau classy du moment qui me délasse ; Gainsbourg "la fille au rasoir"
mix du moment de Adam Beyer "rotor mix"

miaooooo


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (21 Février 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> morceau débile du moment qui me scotche ; Gwen stephani avec "what you waiting for"
> morceau classy du moment qui me délasse ; Gainsbourg "la fille au rasoir"
> mix du moment de Adam Beyer "rotor mix"
> 
> miaooooo


hé ben, musicalement, t'es assez ouvert toi comme type...


----------



## Pierrou (21 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Et Arvo Pärt,encore et toujours


Moi aussi tiens, j'ai à étudier une de ses oeuvres pour le bac


----------



## Ali Baba (22 Février 2005)




----------



## marillion (22 Février 2005)

Juste pour dire que j'ai retrouvé bargio (marillion) sur un autre forum et je tente de le faire revenir plus souvent sur macgé. Voilà ma BA de la journée


----------



## bargio (22 Février 2005)

Vu  je t'ai retrouvé  Et fait gaffe, ne dis pas trop que tu aimes Marillion ici : les gens qui ont bon goût vont se faire un plaisir de te descendre en flèche !

Seb


----------



## marillion (22 Février 2005)

M'en fout c'était pareil quand j'ai décidé de passer sous mac dans une communauté minoritaire  comme pour marillion. (mes amis me croyaient fou quand je suis passé sous mac, macrillion ? ok blague pourrie je sors)


----------



## bargio (22 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Le seul mec que je connais qui aime Marillion...



Euh non, en fait il y a Gilles aussi qui aime Marillion  Déconne pas Fab 

Seb


----------



## bargio (22 Février 2005)

marillion a dit:
			
		

> M'en fout c'était pareil quand j'ai décidé de passer sous mac dans une communauté minoritaire  comme pour marillion. (mes amis me croyaient fou quand je suis passé sous mac, macrillion ? ok blague pourrie je sors)



Note qu'en fait tu as bien raison de t'en foutre... 

Seb


----------



## steinway (22 Février 2005)

*Debussy : l oeuvre pour piano, Vol. 1*


----------



## steinway (22 Février 2005)

Candide :


----------



## Dedalus (22 Février 2005)

C'est vrai que Bernstein est tout à fait méconnu en tant que compositeur en dehors de West Side Story  

trouvé dans les bacs d'un soldeur... et je ne l'avais pas... y'a des petites joies, comme ça






un autre incontournable






Cette pochette de disque (à l'époque c'était un vinyl) avait toujours des effets étonnants sur ma petite s½ur... va savoir pourquoi ! Je lui rappelais ça hier soir et elle s'est encore fâchée


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Février 2005)

-------


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Cette pochette de disque (à l'époque c'était un vinyl) avait toujours des effets étonnants sur ma petite s½ur... va savoir pourquoi ! Je lui rappelais ça hier soir et elle s'est encore fâchée



Roger Daltrey avait toujours des effets étonnants sur les petites soeurs, c'était l'bon temps


----------



## kabeha (22 Février 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (22 Février 2005)

I listen this morning : A Nocturne of Nightgales... Mystère hein !!!


----------



## richard-deux (22 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Un autre Nippon



Un autre nippon:


----------



## teo (22 Février 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> [...] B. Eno & D.Byrne (My Life in the Bush of Ghost, 25 ans et pas une ride).




Album génial, il en remontre toujours à pas mal de de "génies actuels"








Sinon, je me fais pour la 25 milliardième fois de mon existence _Laid _de James.

PS: Pitchfork, alors, Camille ? Tu es exilé où ?


----------



## hegemonikon (22 Février 2005)

*Elgar* _Enigma Variations, Cockaigne Overture, etc..._ 






C'est mon heure anglophile de l'année, il faut en profiter ça ne dure pas


----------



## hegemonikon (22 Février 2005)

Pour être sérieux, une très belle version des _Variations Goldberg_ de BACH par :

*Maria Yudina* 

La grande école Russe à l'½uvre ! Ça nous change des canadiens neurasthéniques de 1981


----------



## je hais les ordis (22 Février 2005)

hello


----------



## supermoquette (22 Février 2005)

là de l'electro suisse :love:


----------



## calvin (22 Février 2005)

de la zik japonaise en ce moment, des BO de manga notamment :love:


----------



## Dedalus (22 Février 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Pour être sérieux, une très belle version des _Variations Goldberg_ de BACH par :
> 
> *Maria Yudina*
> 
> ...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Album génial, il en remontre toujours à pas mal de de "génies actuels"



En Effet, J'aime ce disque depuis longtemps...   il m'en remontre toujours


----------



## teo (22 Février 2005)

Je découvre _Tres obras de juventud - Nocturno_ et _L'½uvre pour piano_ de Manuel de Falla par Jean-François Heisser


----------



## Dedalus (22 Février 2005)

Brian Eno, y'a peu de risque de tomber mal...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Brian Eno, y'a peu de risque de tomber mal...



Je vais chercher un mauvais disque Brian Eno   je vous tiens au courant


----------



## bompi (22 Février 2005)

Chuis content de voir qu'il y a des amateurs. J'en profite pour faire une toute petite défense des reseaux P2P.
La version CD du disque de Byrne et Eno n'est pas la même que la version vinyle : Qu'ran est remplacé par Very, Very Hungry (petite faute de goût). N'ayant plus de platine vinyle, j'ai pu récupérer Qu'ran sur Kazaa ou eDonkey. Je suis donc un criminel (aaaarrrgglll !)

Cela étant, je trouve que les premiers disques d'Eno ont un peu vieilli (genre Taking Tiger Mountain by Strategy). À partir de Before and after Science et le disque After the heat (avec Möbius et Roedelius), il n'y aura presque plus de faiblesse. Je dois avoir à peu près tous ses disques postérieurs (même récemment les musiques de ses "installation", disponibles sur "enoshop.co.uk"). Seul Richard H. Kirk (ex-Cabaret Voltaire, un des "inventeurs" de la techno) le surpasse en volume dans ma discothèque (avec 2-3 CD par an, c'est facile !).

Pour les amateurs, je citerai au passage une belle version de "Music for Airport (Ambient 2)" par "Bang on a can".


----------



## Juste en passant (22 Février 2005)

....le dernier Truffaz


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Février 2005)

----------


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Février 2005)

pourquoi, je n'arrive toujours pas a ecouter autre chose que les clash ces jours ci.....


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi, je n'arrive toujours pas a ecouter autre chose que les clash ces jours ci.....



En même temps, il faut lire les Closh...


----------



## teo (22 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi, je n'arrive toujours pas a ecouter autre chose que les clash ces jours ci.....



Y'a pas de mal à se faire du bien !


Là en ce moment sinon c'est
_Armagideon time_ de The Clash sur _From here to eternity (Live)_

_Pass our class_ de Dat Politics sur _Plugs + Plus_

_Jeepster _de T.Rex sur _Electric warrior_

_Leon Takes Us Outside_ de David Bowie sur _Outside_

_Tommib_ de Squarepusher sur Lost in translation (BO)

_Trainspotting_ de Primal Scream sur _Trainspotting Volume 1_

_Don't pass me by_ de The Beatles sur _The white album_ 

_Anna Stesia_ de Prince sur _Lovesexy_


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Février 2005)

The Avalanches, ce morceau en particulier avec solo de chevaux sauvages...  :rateau: 

Bonne humeur garantie... :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Février 2005)

j'ecoute pas mais aimerai ecouter le morceau de la semaine sur l'ITMS mais le voila encore payant...
chaque semaine c'est pareil.....

enfin, là j'ai arrete mon delire Clash....

et j'ecoute ça:


----------



## Dedalus (22 Février 2005)

Allez, changement de registre : 


Le trompette de Clifford Brown et la vois d'Helen Merrill : un album de jazz legende


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Février 2005)

Un pur instant de bonheur pour sortir en paix de la sieste   :love:   :love:


----------



## teo (22 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'ecoute pas mais aimerai ecouter le morceau de la semaine sur l'ITMS mais le voila encore payant...
> chaque semaine c'est pareil.....
> [...]



Oui pour moi aussi: tu fonces, tu l'achètes et une fois qu'il est dans ton panier, il est gratuit ! c'est miracle... en tout cas chez moi...

Pour être sur, désactive l'achat one clic quand même...


*Edit: MàJ Audioscrobbler: ils ont remplacé le Top Artists du groupe par un Top Artists of the week du groupe [et mis à jour mon Top artistes perso], C'est par là . Donc plus de combat Undertones / Depeche Mode cette semaine. C'est Blur qui gagne !] !  - Je ferai une traduction plus poussée sur le forum AS-Last.FM dès demain matin...*


----------



## hegemonikon (22 Février 2005)

Je ne me cache pas : TOUS les albums que je vois passer ici et que je ne connais pas ou qui sont oubliés passent par la moulinette edonkey2000. Ensuite j'écoute 2 ou 3 fois puis j'efface les "bofferies", ou je laisse dans un coin et j'achète quand je trouve ça d'occasion ou à un prix abordable.
Aujourd'hui je me suis racheté le _A Love Supreme_ de *John Coltrane* 26 Euros, _Hail to the Thief_ de *Radiohead* en promo 12 Euros et écouté grace à ce thread dernièrement *Procol Harum* d'occase 4,95 Euros et *Eels* : _Souljacker_ occase 8 euros.
4 CD que je n'aurais pas acheté aujourd'hui sans vos bons conseils et le P2P (qui n'est rien d'autre qu'une cabine découte à domicile).

je le ressors, j'avais oublié combien cette musique est géniale, sincère & spirituelle : c'est quasiment une messe:

_A Love Supreme_ de *John Coltrane*






Plus leger un peu de Funk africain (Nigéria) tendance "blackspotation" de la grande époque (un petit label anglais qui fait des trucs sympas) :


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Oui pour moi aussi: tu fonces, tu l'achètes et une fois qu'il est dans ton panier, il est gratuit ! c'est miracle... en tout cas chez moi...
> 
> Pour être sur, désactive l'achat one clic quand même...




 Mouais...meme pas, il me dit que l'article est modifie et indisponible.....
 

du couup, j'ai repris mon blocage Clash.....:










Rock the Casbah......Rock the casbah....


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Février 2005)

The Avalanches, de la grande classe, magnifique, gigantesque, hallucinant...


----------



## teo (23 Février 2005)

_Close encounters_ de The Orb sur _U.F. Orb - The best of The Orb_, je crois que je vais aller me faire l'album original, _The Orb's Adventures Beyond The Ultraworld_, au lit...

Ca me rappelera des souvenirs, j'ai acheté ce double CD chez un disquaire de Sydney en 1992  :love:  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Oui pour moi aussi: tu fonces, tu l'achètes et une fois qu'il est dans ton panier, il est gratuit ! c'est miracle... en tout cas chez moi...
> 
> Pour être sur, désactive l'achat one clic quand même...
> 
> ...


 C'est bon, il est gratuit depuis ce matin.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rappelera des souvenirs, j'ai acheté ce double CD chez un disquaire de Sydney en 1992  :love:  :love:



Je crois que The Avalanches sont de Sydney justement... :love:


----------



## je hais les ordis (23 Février 2005)

Eh malheureux !! ne dites pas que vous téléchargez !!!c'est tres mal vu ici !!













lalala  

 PS : je serais interessé par des critiques du dernier album de truffaz parce qu'il m'a semblé complètement raté quand j'ai ecouté sur le net, d'ailleurs celui d'avant etait assez mauvais aussi.....alala les bonnes valeurs se perdent


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Février 2005)

houlala!!!! pour un reveil aussi difficile que le miens aujourd'hui:

Pennywise:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Février 2005)

Vicious, You Hit Me With A Flower
you Do It Every Hour, Oh, Baby You're So Vicious
vicious, You Want Me To Hit You With A Stick
but All I've Got's A Guitar Pick, Oh Baby, You're So Vicious... :style:


----------



## elektroseb (23 Février 2005)

Pour ceux qui aiment, il y a un inédit de Jad Wio, "tox", sur le CD du magazine Elegy de ce mois-ci... en attendant la sortie du future album "Nu"


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Février 2005)

------------


----------



## teo (23 Février 2005)

Pour les fans de Miss , allez faire un tour sur http://www.weloveart.net/

Y'a la soirée du 25 février.






Je suis vert. Je vais sans doute pas être remis pour aller bouger toute la nuit.

Sinon, là, j'écoute _Praise and pricks_ de Ripley sur _Very Common French_


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Février 2005)

Quelqu'un connait THE AVALANCHES  :hein:  :rose:


----------



## Bassman (23 Février 2005)

oui c'est a la montagne quand y'a un manteau neigeux pas stable  

Sinon c'est un bon gorupe de zik


----------



## Dedalus (23 Février 2005)

Choisi pour l'anniversaire de ma maman, qui était une toute jeune femme à l'époque des originaux (mais les gamins aujourd'hui adorent aussi)








un noble pionnier de la musique contemporaine (peu de déchets, je trouve, chez Aaron Copland)










là c'est une curiosité : pour Eisler, pour lequel j'ai une grande dilection, et.....pour Adorno moins connu comme compositeur


----------



## Pierrou (23 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> houlala!!!! pour un reveil aussi difficile que le miens aujourd'hui:
> 
> Pennywise:


 Quoique je préfère NOFX ou millencolin


----------



## Bassman (23 Février 2005)

Les animals, c'est ceux qui avaient fait la version originale des "portes du penis entier" reprise par jonnhy ?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est a la montagne quand y'a un manteau neigeux pas stable
> 
> Sinon c'est un bon gorupe de zik



Tiens ! un connaisseur ! Salut  ça groove  :rateau: grave


----------



## IceandFire (23 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un connait THE AVALANCHES  :hein:  :rose:



oui moi !!!


----------



## IceandFire (23 Février 2005)

Tiens hier soir j'étais au concert de William Sheller à Caen, 18 musiciens...ca envoie le pâté...!!!! 
un best of live...superbe...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Février 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oui moi !!!



Encore un   Les Avalanches méritent un succés intergalactique  :love: 

C'est pas pour demain...


----------



## IceandFire (23 Février 2005)

je les aient shootées à la route du rock, un grand moment, ils sont fous


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Février 2005)

Henry Cow 1973, merci


----------



## teo (23 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un connait THE AVALANCHES  :hein:  :rose:




Oui... et on sait que tu adores ! (je croyais qu'ils étaient suédois et pas australien !)   








Bon, excuse-moi, c'était juste un nom qui me revenait là... je le ferai plus... 


Edit: j'écoute *Tiga & Zyntherius* avec la cover de _Sunglasses at night_ sur la compil Colette 2


C'est comme Polyester et _J'aime regarder les..._, l'original est dépassé par la copie


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Oui... et on sait que tu adores ! (je croyais qu'ils étaient suédois et pas australien !)



Oui, c'est eux !


----------



## je hais les ordis (23 Février 2005)

ils ont l'air gentil en tout cas


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Février 2005)

Teenage kicks!


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Février 2005)

oui trés !!!


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Février 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Teenage kicks!



MERCI


----------



## teo (23 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Oui... et on sait que tu adores ! (je croyais qu'ils étaient suédois et pas australien !)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'était vraiment eux ?
Me dit pas qu'Avalanche et The Avalanches c'est la même chose...


----------



## teo (23 Février 2005)

Sinon j'écoute un mix-CD React, donné avec un magazine DJ Magazine dans les années 95-96 je crois.

Je dois encore avoir le magazine, la trogne du Seb en question c'était comme du Pierre et Gilles


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Février 2005)

j'écoute un truc excellent que je viens de découvrir : Nine Below Zero    :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'était vraiment eux ?
> Me dit pas qu'Avalanche et The Avalanches c'est la même chose...



Non! non! c'est " The Avalanches ", Les Avalanches, en français    :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Février 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> j'écoute un truc excellent que je viens de découvrir : Nine Below Zero    :love:



EXCELLENT


----------



## Nidhal (23 Février 2005)

Moi j ecoute tou


----------



## MacSeb (23 Février 2005)

que tout le monde me foute un petit

TWENTY ZERO ONE
de monsieur Jamiroquai

de préférence le live à Verone !!

après je dis bonjour !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Février 2005)

ca faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas ecouté Rory Gallagher......un p**** de grateux......
de millions miles away a tatood lady.....un regal....


----------



## teo (23 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Non! non! c'est " The Avalanches ", Les Avalanches, en français    :love:




Il me semblait bien... mon premier message n'affichait pas l'image et personne n'est parti d'un rire franc et joyeux, je me suis donc inquiété... et pas tort... gag à plat donc. merci le code...


----------



## lewax (23 Février 2005)

Presque de tout mais beaucoup d'électro genre rondo, Alix, squarepusher, amon tobin, autechre, crystal method, Akufen, dj shadow, ez3kiel, orbital, gabor deutsch, etc, etc...

Sinon, par periode, c'est aussi rammstein, rob zombie et autres trucs qui massent....


----------



## je hais les ordis (23 Février 2005)

j'ecoute le souffle des ordis, un pc et un mac, le bruit de l'alim de la console de mixage, celui des périphs et le bruit de la circulation, en bas il y a ma soeur et ma mère qui parlent de theatre.....voila .

le PC fait pas mal de fausses notes  

bon allez j'ai besoin d'un peu de calme

just follow the leader 





 c'est tres calme


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Février 2005)

bon, avant de me coucher un petit, tout petit , Hendrix.....un bon album, tres different du reste...
un album posthume d'ailleurs....:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Février 2005)

Bonjour pauvres mortels, C'est dur d'être Dieu...adieu monde cruel...   :rateau: 

Merde Dieu c'est suicidé, le con...  

Pour l'instant, pas de changement ici bas


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Février 2005)




----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

>



Belle pochette de saison


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Février 2005)

-----------


----------



## IceandFire (24 Février 2005)

WiZZZ...... 
les filles, c'est fait pour faire l'amouuurrrr....!!!!!! lalalalalala


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Février 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> WiZZZ......
> les filles, c'est fait pour faire l'amouuurrrr....!!!!!! lalalalalala



Et la vaisselle aussi ! :love:


----------



## IceandFire (24 Février 2005)

oh noooonnnnn!!!!!!   il à osé


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Février 2005)

Caribuuuuu, caribuuhuuuuuuuu!!!!!


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Février 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oh noooonnnnn!!!!!!   il à osé



Non c'est pour plaisanter  :king: 

Buddy Holly  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est pour plaisanter  :king:




ceci dit elles savent aussi faire ça:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ceci dit elles savent aussi faire ça:



C'est vrai, mais les L7 ne se lavent jamais... :affraid:  :sick:


----------



## teo (24 Février 2005)

Note perso: me payer cet album de Block Party. Tout le monde en parle. Le hyp-o-tron s'agite... 
Grace Jones, _My Jamaican Guy_ sur _Private Life, The Compass point Sessions_, 

Une de mes premières K7... cadeau de mon papa: _Living my life_ de la belle... j'en garde pour la vie une certitude absolue: Black is beautiful...








_*PS: j'ai fait une mise à jour de la traduction de AS-Last.FM pour ceussent que ça intéresse... Il y a un lien dans ma signature vers ces forums pour les paresseux *_


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Février 2005)

I wanna be black
Have natural rhythm
And have a big prick, too
Yeah, yeah I wanna be black

I wanna be black

Version Courte  :love:


----------



## Immelman (24 Février 2005)

Encore Lou Reed 

Je peux plus bouler pour toi 
La version sur Take No Prisonners quand il delire avec les choristes :love:


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2005)

Zou un tit Freak Kitchen pour reveiller le collegue


----------



## teo (24 Février 2005)

Frankie says: No more...
_Welcome to the pleasuredome_

Pour aller avec mon avatar, nouvelle formule sans adoucissant


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Février 2005)

Avant Garde   1998...


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Février 2005)

alors, là, j'alterne...un peu de Mr T experience....:








et un peu de Mellincolin:


----------



## je hais les ordis (24 Février 2005)

:modo: 





hehe ca fait plaisir tiens !


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> :modo:
> 
> hehe ca fait plaisir tiens !




Tiens, ta vache c'est fait devorer par un chien???


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Février 2005)

Aujourd'hui, je relance ma webradio et c'est parti pour 24h de Bowie 
C'est le moment de découvrir des bootlegs, des lives et des morceaux que vous ne connaissez pas!


----------



## je hais les ordis (24 Février 2005)

ouais j ai formaté le pc ( parce que je vous parle du pc en ce moment ) et comme tout pc qui se respecte ,il doit etre formaté au moins une fois par semaine  et du coup j ai perdu l'avatar de la vache...... en meme temps c'etait une image de portable pourrie sinon je vais manger chez ma grand mere ce soir..... et pis la j'ecoute the Wall, meme si c'est pas le meilleur c'est celui que j'ai le plus écouté, ca me fait planer un peu parce que dehors il fait gris blanc froid moche ....voili voilo... la suite de mes aventures dans le prochain episode


tchusss !


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Février 2005)

Ecoutez du fantomas, bon dieu d'bon d'la!!!
surtout "the director's cut" et "delirium cordia", que du voyage tout ça les p'tits amis, du rêve du rêve que diab'!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Février 2005)

AH là là, que du bonheur, The troublemakers, mes amis, que du bonheur, un pur moment d'intensité musical, du sample, du charivari, du mix comme on les aime


----------



## bompi (24 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> PS : je serais interessé par des critiques du dernier album de truffaz parce qu'il m'a semblé complètement raté quand j'ai ecouté sur le net, d'ailleurs celui d'avant etait assez mauvais aussi.....alala les bonnes valeurs se perdent[/size]



Je ne sais pas si on t'a répondu :
Je n'avais pas aimé Mantis, détesté le suivant (genre gros son rock à la noix) et celui-ci ressemble à un retour à ses succès. Sauf que ce n'est pas bien génial non plus ... Je préfère Nills Petter Molvaer ou Bugge Wesseltoft. Voire le sympathique Marc Moulin : Top Secret était moyen mais Entertainment est vraiment groovy en diable.
Le même jour j'ai pris le dernier EST (Esbjörn Svensson Trio) : Viaticum. Dans le haut de gamme, section nordique [pas loin de Tord Gustavsen]


----------



## FANREM (24 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, je relance ma webradio et c'est parti pour 24h de Bowie
> C'est le moment de découvrir des bootlegs, des lives et des morceaux que vous ne connaissez pas!



J'ai essayé de la capter sans réussite, je n'ai pas de son, par contre, la playlist se lance bien dans iTunes
Dans infos, j'ai bien le type de flux. L'autre jour, ca marchait impec ta radio par contre
Fais quand même gaffe, c'est absolument interdit d'émettre ce genre de programme


----------



## je hais les ordis (24 Février 2005)

hey bompi, merci pour ta reponse, bon ca fait plaisir de voir que le dernier de truffaz te plait assez parce que je n'etais pas convaincu ( putin il y a miles davis sur la playlist, quiet night aaaargl c est trop beau ) . Je suis resté scotché par Bend new corner, je suis amateur de Drum n Bass aussi ,'cest probablement pour ca . et puis Mantis je l'aime assez, artistiquement trés interessant et puis the dawn qui est vaiment bien aussi. Sinon je ne suis pas trop jazz moderne...oui je suis un pti peu puriste


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Février 2005)

-------


----------



## je hais les ordis (24 Février 2005)

ca c'est bon aussi

il y a pas beaucoup de rappeurs francais respectables alors faut en profiter, d'ailleurs ca c'est deja super vieux


----------



## Freelancer (25 Février 2005)

:love:  :love:  :love: Le 11 mai à la Cigale :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (25 Février 2005)

soirée déprime... William sheller le double best of, et là Coldplay les 2 albums....c'est bon tout de même...


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Février 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> soirée déprime... William sheller le double best of, et là Coldplay les 2 albums....c'est bon tout de même...




Pour les soirée déprime, je n'ai qu'un solution: PUMP UP THE VALUUM......
(on peut y voir 2 sens mais ce n'est pas obligatoire....)










NOFX..........


----------



## je hais les ordis (25 Février 2005)

elle est bonne !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Février 2005)

Simone?


----------



## je hais les ordis (25 Février 2005)

quoi simone??


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> quoi simone??



elle est bonne.....simone!
à la tienne ....etienne!
.........

non, oublie......


----------



## je hais les ordis (25 Février 2005)

ah ok, faut dire tu vas chercher loin aussi, le 2 degré ca a jamais été mon fort


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> ah ok, faut dire tu vas chercher loin aussi, le 2 degré ca a jamais été mon fort




etonnant surtout avec un pseudo comme le tiens.......


----------



## je hais les ordis (25 Février 2005)

tu m'as mis a nu !!! 



 :love: 


bon allez j'arrete ca devient n'importe quoi, je vais me coucher 
tchusss


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> tu m'as mis a nu !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bon, pareil.....j'en fini avec cet album, et hop....au lit.....bonne nuit.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Février 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Février 2005)

Le Pouvoir aux crétins sauvages  

( Les crétins apprivoisés sont trop dangereux   )


----------



## goonie (25 Février 2005)

Bonjour, 

Sur la playlist : "Karma Police" de Radiohead.


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Février 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé de la capter sans réussite, je n'ai pas de son, par contre, la playlist se lance bien dans iTunes
> Dans infos, j'ai bien le type de flux. L'autre jour, ca marchait impec ta radio par contre
> Fais quand même gaffe, c'est absolument interdit d'émettre ce genre de programme



Je crois que ça avait planté...
C'est juste à titre d'expérience. Si ça marche, je prends un contrat de diff à la sacem


----------



## teo (25 Février 2005)

_Gone_ de David Holmes sur _The K & D Sessions_

Ce double album est toujours un réel plaisir.

Je vais me le faire en entier, tiens...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Février 2005)

Mais tu cherches les coups ou quoi ?

Emparez vous de cet homme !!

Jetons le au crocodiles... non, pas ceux là, les gros là, ceux qui sont nourris au yaourt 0% depuis 6 mois... 

VOilà...


----------



## teo (25 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que ça avait planté... C'est juste à titre d'expérience.


Marche pas chez moi au cas où...


----------



## teo (25 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu cherches les coups ou quoi ?
> 
> Emparez vous de cet homme !!
> 
> ...



Ca tombe bien, j'ai les crocs !

_Going under_ de Rocker's Hi Fi, toujours sur _K&D's_


----------



## IceandFire (25 Février 2005)

Jean François Coen, l'album eponyme...


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Février 2005)

à 13h je coupe la radio. C'est le moment d'en profiter!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Note perso: me payer cet album de Block Party. Tout le monde en parle. Le hyp-o-tron s'agite...



Sur le site de Bloc Party : The Answer, Banquet et Tulips en téléchargement sinon tu peux toujours écouter ... Chemical Brothers     

Je ne donne pas mon avis pour ne pas choquer la veuve et l'orphelin, l'adolescent boutonneux, les mal-entendants et les mal-voyants, ....      

J'y retourne


----------



## madlen (25 Février 2005)

je m'écoute un énorme Gentleman, journey to jah!   

Trop bon avec le soleil qui revien, les filles qui se ballade et les sourrire 
son de retour sur ses jolis petit visges 

 :love:  :love:  :love: 

C'est beau la vie!!!


----------



## Immelman (25 Février 2005)

"I need excitment Ohh i need it bad!" 

Maintenant je suis a "but what else can you do if the girls don't like it" 

 pitchfork


----------



## Juste en passant (25 Février 2005)

Brooklyn Funk Essentials "Cool & Steady & Easy" avec, entre autres, une apparition de Maceo Parker....








Le genre d'album réédité au compte-goutte et qui est épuisé avant même sa (re)mise en rayon...


----------



## richard-deux (25 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> à 13h je coupe la radio. C'est le moment d'en profiter!



Vite, vite, une autre chanson, c'est Tin Machine. :affraid:  :mouais:


----------



## richard-deux (25 Février 2005)

Tous les matins, KIDBOOJIBOY, tu te réveilles avec les Residents?

C'est avec l'album-cdrom "Gingerbread Man" que j'ai acheté mon iMac.  
Comme quoi pour switcher, pas besoin de publicité, il suffit d'être fan des Residents.


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Février 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Vite, vite, une autre chanson, c'est Tin Machine. :affraid:  :mouais:



Ca tourne en aléatoire sur 1200 titres... donc il y a forcéement du Tin Machine (mais il y avait du bon dans Tin Machine)


----------



## teo (25 Février 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Brooklyn Funk Essentials "Cool & Steady & Easy" avec, entre autres, une apparition de Maceo Parker....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Excellent album   

je confirme...


----------



## richard-deux (25 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ca tourne en aléatoire sur 1200 titres... donc il y a forcéement du Tin Machine (mais il y avait du bon dans Tin Machine)


Elle fonctionne très bien ta radio.  
Je fais la fine bouche.  

J'adore cette démo des sessions d'Aladdin sane.
C'est moi, elle se nomme A Lad Insane et non Zion. :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Février 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Elle fonctionne très bien ta radio.
> Je fais la fine bouche.
> 
> J'adore cette démo des sessions d'Aladdin sane.
> C'est moi, elle se nomme A Lad Insane et non Zion. :mouais:



J'ai pas mal de démos comme ça. Celles de Scary Monsters sont assez géniales.


----------



## richard-deux (25 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas mal de démos comme ça. Celles de Scary Monsters sont assez géniales.


 :love:  
Celles d'Hunky Dory, comme par exemple Shadow Man, sont pas trop mauvaises.
La reprise de 2000 est magnifique.  

1984 de 1974.


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Février 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> Celles d'Hunky Dory, comme par exemple Shadow Man, sont pas trop mauvaises.
> La reprise de 2000 est magnifique.
> 
> 1984 de 1974.



Je suis sûr qu'on pourrait s'échanger plein de CD...


----------



## MrStone (25 Février 2005)

En ce moment c'est ça :


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Février 2005)

----------


----------



## Immelman (25 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> ----------


 Grrr, ca me dit quelquechose mais j'arrive pas a placer... 

Enfin bon, cure Velvet pour moi en ce moment
_Some kindda love_


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Février 2005)

Un indice, chez vous


----------



## Immelman (25 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Un indice, chez vous


 Louis T. Hardin non? enfin moondog quoi :love:

EDIT: oui c'est bien lui


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Février 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Louis T. Hardin non? enfin moondog quoi :love:
> 
> EDIT: oui c'est bien lui



Tu auras une boule verte dés que possible


----------



## je hais les ordis (25 Février 2005)

poum tchak poum poum tchak !!  


http://www.emania.ro/images/muzica/s094.jpg


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Février 2005)

Master View


----------



## Immelman (25 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Tu auras une boule verte dés que possible


 Merci :rose:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Février 2005)

Moondog, impossible de définir cette musique toujours étrange


----------



## macarel (25 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Moondog, impossible de définir cette musique toujours étrange


Très bien ça, en plus le "Holland PopFestival: génial (j'y était) 
Autrement: Jan Hammer (The first seven days) et Bob Schneider (voilà pour aujourd'hui


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Février 2005)

--------


----------



## supermoquette (25 Février 2005)

là le klub des loosers, assez drôle je dois dire


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Février 2005)

Pas que drôle  :style:


----------



## macarel (25 Février 2005)

ah, oui, j'ai oublié:
pour aujourd'hui aussi Billy Cobham (spectrum) et Steely Dan
(je suis un peu nostalgique aujourd'hui, ça doit être le contre coup de la pleine lune de hier)


----------



## Tiobiloute (25 Février 2005)

Melody A.M de Royksopp, un groupe nordique qui nous fait de l'électro, archi connu par le titre Poor Leno, mais avec des perles comme Epple ou Remind Me, je pense que ce groupe est une référence, je les ai vu en concert, première partie de Moby, pas mal .....

By the way, si vous voulez écouter Hotel de Moby en avant prems, www.moby-fan.com dans les news


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Février 2005)

Mon coup de coeur actuel, c'est  SIGUR ROS, un groupe islandais qui fait du (lu dans un magazine) : 
Post rock lounge chill-out!!! et oui, m'sieur dame!!
sans rire, c'est vraiment du tres tres bon!!

Dans un tout autre registre, c'est  Stanley Beckford, un type de 70 ans qui fait du mento, l'ancetre du Reggae, tres bon egalement.


----------



## Tiobiloute (25 Février 2005)

Post rock lounge chill out ça donnerai du rock calme pour chiller dehors alors ???    
Et dire que je veux faire journaliste dans le milieu musical ça m'inquiète ce qu'ils peuvent balancer, enfin il faut aussi dire que sir Sigur Ros est islandais, donc cousin de Bjork, il doit être aussi un peu atteint, ce qui donne très souvent au final une musique extra ...


----------



## je hais les ordis (25 Février 2005)

c'est pas parce que t'es francais qu'on est cousin


----------



## teo (25 Février 2005)

Un mélange New Order, avant de passer aux crêpes et au Champagne !


----------



## Tiobiloute (25 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas parce que t'es francais qu'on est cousin



Heuresement pour moi !!!!!!!   

En fait c'est ma plume de poète qui veut ce genre d'expressions .... 



ON AIR : Royksopp "Melody AM"


----------



## je hais les ordis (25 Février 2005)

mouais:mouais: enfin bon
apres avoir pas super bien mangé je me passe le dernier de tobin amon, oui c'est un pote


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Février 2005)

bon, je suis en train d'ecouter ça:







mais en version noire, la version Jap.....
c'est bien mais pas top....


----------



## piro (25 Février 2005)

en ce moment j ecoutes les 3 bandes originales du seigneur des anneaux
c est vraiment genial je m en lasse pas.


----------



## je hais les ordis (25 Février 2005)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> TIens et qui fais de la musik sur son mac? et avec quels programmes? comment ? etc etc


 
oui on avait oublié ces dernieres petites questions, pourtant c'est assez interessant. 
Je possede un powermac G4 450 AGP, 768 RAM, une digi 001 avec Protools LE 6.4, Reason 2.5, une console de mix 24 voies MX 8000 ( c'est pas terrible comme truc mais bon ca coute pas cher ) et puis une strat, un clavier midi, et puis d'autres conneries genre charango, xylo, caisse claire et charley, 2 3 percus et 2 3 mic. 

voila et je fais generalement de la DnB  sinon du son de drogués expérimental


voili j'ai fini c'etait un plaisir de vous renseigner sur moi, si vous avez d'autres questions n'hésitez pas   ( meme les questions coquines  )

tchusss


----------



## Berthold (26 Février 2005)

En ce moment j'écoute "Nuclear apathy" de Crack the sky, groupe US qui a eu une très légère et courte heure de gloire vers la fin des 70's. Complètement disparu, en tout cas en Europe, depuis. Vive internet, j'ai retrouvé leur trace depuis peu. Évidemment, pas de réédition accessible de leur musique d'alors, à part des compilations merdiques. Tant pis. J'écouterai autre chose après.

Un petit Michel Sardou de deriière les fagots, tiens. "Ne m'appelez..."  Oh ! non, le chant des partisans, par Germaine Sablon. Au moins y'a une vraie valeur historique.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2005)

...
Pour la sépulture anonyme
Que tu fis à Monsieur Mozart
Sans croix ni rien sauf pour la frime
Un chien, croque-mort du hasard
Pour les poètes que tu glisses
Au chevet des adolescents
Quand poussent dans l'ombre complice
Des fleurs du mal de dix-sept ans

Thank you Satan
....


 :love:


----------



## Foguenne (26 Février 2005)

Là, j'écoute Autour de Lucie, l'album l'échapée belle.

Album lié a un grain de peau...


----------



## je hais les ordis (26 Février 2005)

All twinklin' lee
Can't see the right rose when the streams abate
The old slave men might grind slow
But it grinds fine, yeah

African herbsman, why linger on?
Just concentrate, 'cause heaven lives on
Greet-I-eth slave men will look with a scorn
With a transplanted heart 
how quick they had to part
The remembrance of today
Is the sad feelin' of tomorrow


African herbsman, seize your time
I'm takin' illusion on the edge of my mind
I'm takin' losers down thru my life

lalala


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Février 2005)

allez, un coup de Lost in Translation et hop au lit.....
mention speciale pour Kioto de Air....:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (26 Février 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment j'écoute "Nuclear apathy" de Crack the sky, groupe US qui a eu une très légère et courte heure de gloire vers la fin des 70's. Complètement disparu, en tout cas en Europe, depuis. Vive internet, j'ai retrouvé leur trace depuis peu. Évidemment, pas de réédition accessible de leur musique d'alors, à part des compilations merdiques. Tant pis. J'écouterai autre chose après.




Crack the Sky


----------



## IceandFire (26 Février 2005)

A-Ha The Singles 1984-2004, Teo je suis certain que t'aime aussi    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## teo (26 Février 2005)

IceandFire: j'ai plus grand chose d'eux...

Là c'est toujours New Order et particulièrement Movement... Bon week-end à toutes et tous...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (26 Février 2005)

Pour écouter Nazz... (et voir...  )


----------



## je hais les ordis (26 Février 2005)

12345


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (26 Février 2005)

Tom Dissevelt...


----------



## je hais les ordis (26 Février 2005)

no one a l'époque c'etait quand meme de la grosse tuerie !!! c'est vrai qu'ils ont mal tourné. C'est la qu'on reconnait les grands, quand le 3é album est bon 
bon allez je vous laisse mediterhttp://www.acontresens.com/musique/disques/covers/44.jpg


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> no one a l'époque c'etait quand meme de la grosse tuerie !!! c'est vrai qu'ils ont mal tourné. C'est la qu'on reconnait les grands, quand le 3é album est bon
> bon allez je vous laisse mediterhttp://www.acontresens.com/musique/disques/covers/44.jpg



Oui, c'etait toujours mieux avant, mais celui la est pas mal, vraiment  pas mal....


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Février 2005)

Bon, ben moi, histoire de changer un peu, je suis en train d'écouter Eat A Peach des allman...


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben moi, histoire de changer un peu, je suis en train d'écouter Eat A Peach des allman...




Sur ton super Imac..???
avec Itunes???
Waow! et ça sonne mieux?   



bon, j'ai une petite pensée pour un petit bonhomme au talent immense.....alors du coup je l'ecoute:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (26 Février 2005)

saturday night fever  :rateau:


----------



## teo (26 Février 2005)

Allez... une gentille alternance Undertones-New Order- DM-Ugress-Miss K-Lacquer.
Mes monomanies du moment...

J'ai reçu de Genève, ce matin, le dernier Subtone Trio, _Featuring_. Avec un autre CD, _Second Vocabulary_ du Bertrand Blessing Trio. Ca date de cet automne, mais je ne suis plus au bord du lac...


----------



## iTof (26 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Allez... une gentille alternance Undertones-New Order- DM-Ugress-Miss K-Lacquer.
> Mes monomanies du moment...


> très consensuel tes écoutes "alternantes"  
là, je suis sur Monteverdi... une première sur Mac ! Mais c'est plus pratique que d'écouter au casque sur la chaîne ("vos gueules les gosses ! :love:  )


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (26 Février 2005)

--------


----------



## iTof (26 Février 2005)

Sonny m'a fait penser à Allman tout à l'heure, donc petite série pour moi aussi, suivie de Tony Joe White, tout en douceur et en rythme... "Annie, prépare ta salade" !!! :love: :love:


----------



## bompi (26 Février 2005)

Bien. Virée à la FNAC et conséquence : quelques nouveautés sympathiques :
Luke Slater "Fear and Loathing 2" (top !!), Thievery Corporation "The Cosmic Game" (un peu moyen) et à venir le nouveau Tord Gustavsen Trio "The Ground" (zen) et Arve Henriksen "Chiaroscuro" (jazz[?] électronique plutôt planant qui pourra intéresser les fans de Jon Hassell [un génie] et Nils Petter Molvaer).

Au passage : Jon Hassell est effectivement un génie (à mes oreilles en tous cas) et ô joie et allégresse il sort un nouvel album le 10 mars. Cool.


----------



## teo (26 Février 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> > très consensuel tes écoutes "alternantes"
> là, je suis sur Monteverdi... une première sur Mac ! Mais c'est plus pratique que d'écouter au casque sur la chaîne ("vos gueules les gosses ! :love:  )



Oui.

Je sais.

Je suis très sensuel. Enfin c'est ce qu'_on_ m'a dit 

Et pas que 

C'est sûr que là... je risque pas de faire de _vagues,_ c'est sûr (on ne relève pas, svp )

Promis, j'arrête !


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Février 2005)

vous comprenez l'anglais, vous avez aime le heavy metal dans votre jeunesse????
Et surtout,  vous avez de l'humour..?
voila l'album qu'il vous faut:







avec Jack Black (rock academy, amour extra large.....) dans le role du chanteur/deconneur.....
a prendre au 367eme degre....


----------



## macarel (26 Février 2005)

Au passage : Jon Hassell est effectivement un génie (à mes oreilles en tous cas) et ô joie et allégresse il sort un nouvel album le 10 mars. Cool.[/QUOTE]
Bonne nouvelle, effectivement génial
j'aime "dreamboats to malaya"


----------



## Dedalus (26 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Tom Dissevelt...



Et même la musique néerlandaise. Quel esprit (ou plutôt quelle oreille  ) encyclopédique !


----------



## Dedalus (26 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> --------



Je me souviens d'une très jolie fantaisie sur Misterioso de sa majesté Thelonious le vrai le seul


----------



## Dedalus (26 Février 2005)




----------



## Tiobiloute (26 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Allez... une gentille alternance Undertones-*New Order*- DM-Ugress-Miss K-Lacquer.


Allez pour les fans de New Order, Moby reprend Temptation sur son nouvel album Hotel, version très différente de celle de New Order, cette version est chantée par Laura Dawn, la nouvelle petite amie du Little Idiot, ce qui donne une tonalité romantique à la chanson, j'adore ....    Dans les bacs le 14 Mars, d'ici là allez faire un tour sur son site officiel français (je fais de la pub à longueur de temps pour ce site, c'est normal je bosse pour eux 
 )

ON AIR : Ray Charles (obligé après avoir vu le film) Say No More (allez si on fait une AES à Montpellier je vous le fait au piano)


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens d'une très jolie fantaisie sur Misterioso de sa majesté Thelonious le vrai le seul



Oui, là c'est Thelonious Moog, rien à voir avec le vrai Thelonious Monk, mais j'aime bien ce genre

de détournement blasphématoire  

Là c'est Kronos, pas blasphématoire du tout


----------



## IceandFire (27 Février 2005)

LLoyd Cole The Commotions THE SINGLES. 
du bonheur à l'état pur.... 
Bon dimanche


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Février 2005)

pour changer un peu, un bon best of, d'un groupe de punk-rock d'anthologie:


----------



## je hais les ordis (27 Février 2005)

la c'est adam F qui remix roni size, ca m'aide a me reveiller


----------



## je hais les ordis (27 Février 2005)

et la ravi shankar, et il y a mafia k'i fri qui suit  

j'aime la biodiversité:love:


----------



## je hais les ordis (27 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> et la ravi shankar, et il y a mafia k'i fri qui suit


 
quel con ce gars, c'est k'1fri pas k'ifri, ca me fait penser que je me ferais bien une partie de skifree


----------



## je hais les ordis (27 Février 2005)

voila, bill evans, pianiste de jazz, trés beau et assez facil à écouter

bon allez promis j'arrete de vous embeter

tchuss
http://www001.upp.so-net.ne.jp/gako-oku/Modern.files/Moonbeam.jpg


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Février 2005)

--------  sur le label de David Byrne...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pour changer un peu, un bon best of, d'un groupe de punk-rock d'anthologie:



Toi, désormais, ton nom est Copain


----------



## bompi (27 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> voila, bill evans, pianiste de jazz, trés beau et assez facil à écouter
> 
> bon allez promis j'arrete de vous embeter
> 
> ...



Meuh non ! tu ne nous embêtes pas. D'autant que quelqu'un qui apprécie Bill Evans ne peut être complètement mauvais  

Pas mal, le dernier Gustavsen. Enfin du jazz contemporain avec des mélodies un peu plus claires. Ça repose un peu (et j'aime me reposer). Pas trop virtuoses. Paisible.

Pour la bonne bouche et avant de repasser à des sons plus électronique, un petit "Sweet Lorraine" de Teddy Wilson (la classe, l'élégance), années 50 en trio.


----------



## je hais les ordis (27 Février 2005)

je connais pas ,


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Toi, désormais, ton nom est Copain



 Comment va le moral ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Comment va le moral ?



 Tout est normal. J'ai la bronchite du siècle et je rendrais un corbeau suicidaire


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tout est normal. J'ai la bronchite du siècle et je rendrais un corbeau suicidaire




Je vis la même chose en ce moment, mais j'espère encore un avenir meilleur...  

Quoique pas tous les jours  :rateau:


----------



## macarel (27 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Et même la musique néerlandaise. Quel esprit (ou plutôt quelle oreille  ) encyclopédique !


C'est marant, je ne connais pas, pourtant....................... 
Par contre Jan Akkerman, Fay Lovsky, Mathilde Santing, Focus, Golden Earing.........
Bon, c'est vieux tout ça, après je n'ai pas trop suivi, sur la côte méditerranéenne j'ai autre chose à faire


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Février 2005)

--------


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Février 2005)

----------


----------



## macarel (27 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> ----------


Bon, si on va par là: "ja zuster nee zuster" :love:
Enfin, c'est peut-être trop, je m'écrase


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Février 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Bon, si on va par là: "ja zuster nee zuster" :love:
> Enfin, c'est peut-être trop, je m'écrase



Non, c'est trés bien...


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Février 2005)

Tiens, j'ecoute les Vines et pour un forum Mac c'est bien , la musique de la pub de l'IPOD, c'est eux...voila....:


----------



## macarel (27 Février 2005)

Allez, un petit dernier pour ce soir avant de m'écrouler devant la télé: Everlast (White trash beautiful)


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Février 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Allez, un petit dernier pour ce soir avant de m'écrouler devant la télé: Everlast (White trash beautiful)



un bon album mais je prefere celui la surtout pour les participations de Santana....:


----------



## je hais les ordis (27 Février 2005)

vous connaissez l'album que santana a fait avec alice coltrane?? je sais plus comment il s'appelle.

il est super frais


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> vous connaissez l'album que santana a fait avec alice coltrane?? je sais plus comment il s'appelle.
> 
> il est super frais



voila.....
un bon album.....tres different de l'envirronnement musical de Santana.....


----------



## IceandFire (27 Février 2005)

Midnight oil, R.E.M (coucou fanrem   )


----------



## Tiobiloute (27 Février 2005)

En parlant de Santana, il a fait un titre avec Michelle Branch, qui est phénoménal (je ne me souviens plus du titre, dsl).
Par contre, petite question pour MacUsers Musiciens, qui est l'interprète original de "My Funny Valentine" qu'on trouve dans l'album Jours Etranges de Saez, c'est que je cherche la partoche désespérément !!!

ON AIR : Calog3ro


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Février 2005)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de Santana, il a fait un titre avec Michelle Branch, qui est phénoménal (je ne me souviens plus du titre, dsl).
> Par contre, petite question pour MacUsers Musiciens, qui est l'interprète original de "My Funny Valentine" qu'on trouve dans l'album Jours Etranges de Saez, c'est que je cherche la partoche désespérément !!!
> 
> ON AIR : Calog3ro



Le morceau Santana/Branch c'est The Game of Love sur Shaman....
par contre pour le morceau de Saez à part te dire que :



> auteur: Lorenz Hart
> compositeur: Richard Rogers
> edition Chapell Co inc.



Je peux pas faire mieux, c'est sur le cd d'ailleurs....y a ca aussi 

bon, du coup moi j'ecoute Shaman


----------



## je hais les ordis (27 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> voila.....
> un bon album.....tres different de l'envirronnement musical de Santana.....


 
yes merci l'ami
celui la je crois que je vais l'acheter demain lalala


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Février 2005)

Parler Surf avec Franswa, m'a donné envie de me passer un cd des Beach Boys:







oui, j'aime bien les stereotypes....


----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2005)

Les pompiers


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Février 2005)

..........


----------



## iTof (28 Février 2005)

là, j'écoute ça, sans casque !    





> mais j'ai envie de m'endormi avec "Wise up" d'Aimee Mann dans la tête... :love:


----------



## bompi (28 Février 2005)

Bon, j'y reviens : le nouveau mix de Luke Slater "Fear and Loathing 2" est une pure merveille. Deux disques pour passer de l'ambient à la house, en douceur, avec même des accents d'electronica (enfin, je dirais).
Il y a même des plages que ne renierait pas Plastikman à son meilleur.

ET pour finir avant de s'endormir, retour à Arve Henriksen "Chiaroscuro", décidément fort bien. Ceux qui ont été ensorcelés par le Jon Hassell/Brian Eno "Fourth World vol. 1 : Possible Musics" (avec Nana Vasconcelos !) se retrouveront bien là aussi.


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Février 2005)

tiens, ça c'est rigolo...
j'ecoute les Counting Crows (accidentely in love / Shrek O.S.T.)
et hop, voila qu'ils jouent aux Oscars.....


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (28 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Et même la musique néerlandaise. Quel esprit (ou plutôt quelle oreille  ) encyclopédique !



Si! si! j'ai aussi un esprit, enfin je crois , la musique ne fait qu'entrer par les oreilles  :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (28 Février 2005)

Ca redémarre avec MIDNIGHT OIL : diesel and dust...un must...


----------



## Dedalus (28 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Si! si! j'ai aussi un esprit, enfin je crois , la musique ne fait qu'entrer par les oreilles  :rateau:



Ah Popol Vuh est toujours cher à mon c½ur depuis que je les ai découvert (ce n'est pas vraiment ma génération) avec les films de Werner Herzog


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Février 2005)

Pour l'instant j'ecoute Radiohead : "I Might Be Wrong Live Recordings"

Puis aussi Zazie "Rodeo"


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (28 Février 2005)

Un peu de chaleur dans la musique électronique, c'est Richard Hayman dans les 60's...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (28 Février 2005)

Happy Birthday Pitchfork !


----------



## macarel (28 Février 2005)

Après Abdullah Ibrahim (=Dollar Brand) avec "African Market", j'écoute "My life in the Bush of Ghosts" (Eno/Byrne, génial toujours)


----------



## bompi (28 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Ah Popol Vuh est toujours cher à mon c½ur depuis que je les ai découvert (ce n'est pas vraiment ma génération) avec les films de Werner Herzog



Ça alors, Popol Vuh ! C'est un peu comme la madeleine de ce brave Marcel.
Aguirre, Coeur de Verre, Nosferatu ... Super musiques dans ma mémoire. Faut que je réécoute ça.

C'était la grande époque entre Klaus Schulze et Tangerine Dream d'un côté et Faust, Can ou Amon Düül de l'autre. Et dans une galaxie très lointaine, Kraftwerk (Ah ! Sont encore au top ceux-là).

Allez, je me fends d'une anecdote :
l'an dernier au concert de Kraftwerk à paris, ils (ou leurs portables) commencent à jouer "Number" et un des grands écrans reste noir. Attente ... et on voit le boot de Windoze XP en direct live. Merci Bill pour l'interlude  et la rigolade généralisée du public. Ma voisine me dit : Tiens c'est que je dois acheter pour mon PC. Je lui ai conseillé de voir du côté de Mac OS  

Allez, c'est parti pour Pierre Henry "Labyrinthe!"


----------



## IceandFire (28 Février 2005)

R.E.M adventures in HI-FI....


----------



## Stargazer (28 Février 2005)

"Cube" du peuple de l'herbe.


----------



## je hais les ordis (28 Février 2005)

the herbaliser....   .       .             .                           .                                         .
http://www.dustygroove.com/images/products/h/herbaliser~_blowyourh_101b.jpg


----------



## teo (28 Février 2005)

Là, j'écoute ma _profile radio_ sur Last.fm. Et je passe de Tory Amos à Enigma. Pour Enigma, je connaissais pas trop, c'est toujours un peu la même chose on dirait


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> the herbaliser....   .       .             .                           .                                         .
> http://www.dustygroove.com/images/products/h/herbaliser~_blowyourh_101b.jpg




ok, combo:


----------



## je hais les ordis (28 Février 2005)

yep man je suis un big fan de la plupart des artiste de ninja tune : up bustle and out, amon, herb, roots man, cinematic orch.....pfff il y en a trop.  

Dans les soirées ninja tune a Paris, il passe du ttc et du lunatic et meme du The Roots, j'aime bien la diversité


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (28 Février 2005)

---------


----------



## Dedalus (28 Février 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> ---------



je suis loin d'être un fan de Queen (je laissais ça à ma petite s½ur   ) mais quand même j'ai toujours admiré la prouesse graphique de la pochette de Miracle...

Pour mémo :


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (28 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> je suis loin d'être un fan de Queen (je laissais ça à ma petite s½ur   ) mais quand même j'ai toujours admiré la prouesse graphique de la pochette de Miracle...
> 
> Pour mémo :



C'est sur un site avec des pochettes inspirées par Warhol...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Février 2005)

Ramon Pipin's Odeurs : le gros snob !  :love:    :rateau:


----------



## teo (28 Février 2005)

Fin d'après-midi sous le soleil de Vedra avec une série 1995-2005 d'Etienne Daho, en attendant son _Live + Live DVD_ courant mars (ils auraient pas pu faire un CD-DVD ?). Ca me rappelera l'Olympia l'année dernière...:love:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Février 2005)

Un petit coup de The Clash avec "Death is a star".


----------



## iTof (28 Février 2005)

Tony Joe White powaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Février 2005)

Crackity Jones des Pixies !


----------



## pixelemon (28 Février 2005)

de la pop de daube mais c'est la plus belle voix du monde... la chanteuse des cardigans (love on the phone )


----------



## Stargazer (28 Février 2005)

C'est vrai qu'elle a une belle voix !


----------



## pixelemon (28 Février 2005)

love on the phone quand elle veut 

plus sérieusement j'écoute ce soir Johnny Cash "cocaine" qui est ma foi très entrainant


----------



## sofiping (28 Février 2005)

:rose: slt tout le monde , c'est pas serieux , c'est mon premier message ici et je commence par le bar   :mouais: je peut pas m'empecher de vous dire que je suis branchée la maintenant  sur une des radio de itunes radio80s et qu'ils passent plein de vieux trucs super
stray cats - talking heads - police - bahaus


----------



## Stargazer (28 Février 2005)

Bonsoir à toi sofiping et bienvenue parmis nous !  

Et là j'écoute un peu de dead can dance "in the kingdom of the blind the one-eyed are kings"


----------



## iTof (1 Mars 2005)

bonne pioche ! Bienvenue à toi  faut pas avoir peur de fréquenter le Bar, il y a des personnes sérieuses ici 
> consulte bien les premiers messages en haut de chaque forum pour te repérer, la FAQ, pour t'aider à devenir une posteuse avertie  dans ce thread, c'est de musique que l'on parle. N'hésites pas à aller au premier message pour prendre la température initiale. Et pour info, certains forumeurs poursuivent leurs échanges sur un outil assez géant, Audioscrobbler, "modéré" par Teo... un petit lien dans ma signature


----------



## sofiping (1 Mars 2005)

slt stargezer :rose:  :rose:  :rose: excuse pour la rapidité ( cf mon profil ) , j'etais partie me tracer le portrait....dead can dance ...bien sur j'avais oublié on pourait faire une liste de 3km de bonne sicmu.


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

Pas de problème sofiping


----------



## sofiping (1 Mars 2005)

merci pour les tuyaux...euh....mince j'ai été trop vite ....euh ,Mr avatar bleu 

la "ma" radio elle passe les ramones  -chinese rock- talalatalalaaa ca vient de changer maintenant 
c'est iggy


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

Non t'as pas été trop vite ! Mais le iTof en tant que père fouras p ) t'indiquait la voie pour te faciliter la tâche !


----------



## iTof (1 Mars 2005)

là, un plaisir pour les oreilles : Chrome de Recoil, de l'album Liquid... angoissant à souhait, ligne de basse infernale, riffs électro-saturés, guitares lancinantes...


----------



## iTof (1 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non t'as pas été trop vite ! Mais le iTof en tant que père fouras p ) t'indiquait la voie pour te faciliter la tâche !


 ... d'autant que Maître Capello m'a fait corrigé ma signature... tu n'as plus rien à craindre maintenant


----------



## sofiping (1 Mars 2005)

ça je l'avait bien compris , pour m'entrainer je vais essayer de mettre son message de bons tuyaux
quelque part ou y bougera plus le temps que je le lise mieux...je prends ça comme un exercice :modo: ne m'aidez pas!!! :bebe:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

De toute façon je ne te serais d'aucune aide ! :rateau:  

En ce moment The Clash (oui encore mais c'est la faute à Itunes  ) "I fought the law".


----------



## sofiping (1 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non t'as pas été trop vite ! Mais le iTof en tant que père fouras p ) t'indiquait la voie pour te faciliter la tâche !



je viens de relire le message ( qu'ek fois qu'il y ait une toute petite  petite fenêtre qui me permette de mettre des méssages à "gauche" )..... mais j'arrive même pas a trouver l'escalier qui conduit au vieux sage


----------



## elektroseb (1 Mars 2005)

Et ben moi c'est une compil de vieux groupes que j'aime  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> je viens de relire le message ( qu'ek fois qu'il y ait une toute petite  petite fenêtre qui me permette de mettre des méssages à "gauche" )..... mais j'arrive même pas a trouver l'escalier qui conduit au vieux sage



C'est ça l'astuce, faut monter par l'échelle de corde   

Et hop pour l'ambiance un petit coup de Maceo Parker "pass the peas" !


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon je ne te serais d'aucune aide ! :rateau:
> 
> En ce moment The Clash (oui encore mais c'est la faute à Itunes  ) "I fought the law".



desole:



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Stargazer.



bon, moi, aussi:


----------



## sofiping (1 Mars 2005)

désolée elektroseb , je vois la photo de ta compil completement flou , ça doit etre mes mirettes qui se ferment.... EH POURQUOI J'ARRIVE PLUS A PLACER DE SMILEYS quand je clic dessus ...y ne se passe , rien je m'apprettais a dire bonne nuit mais j'peux pas partir comme ça !


 :king: YES!!!!! j'avais perdue une fenetre de smileys deriére les autres mais je m'eloigne du sujet


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

Non c'est la pochette qui est comme ça ! 

(même problème pour le cliquage de smilies ...  )

Et iTunes me passe Joey Ramone "1969" !


----------



## elektroseb (1 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est la pochette qui est comme ça !



Toi aussi t'as les mirettes qui se ferment???    :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mars 2005)

ben, là, j'ecoute les good charlotte, ca fait d'jeuns....    
The Anthem sur cet album:


----------



## sofiping (1 Mars 2005)

:sleep: c'est dur de quitter un forum mais j'ai le menton qui touche presque le clabier et je commence a :sleeplis boir les :sleep: lettras :sleep: 
je reviendrai demain , j'ai une question sur protools en suspend . La radio elle fatigue aussi : reprise de chris isaak par R.E.M  pas terrible :mouais: 
j'ai pas trop parler de music , attrait de la découverte d'un nouveau lieu , je ferais mieux la  :sleep: 
prochaine fois   

oh la la la radio :Altered images , song song blue de vikki Carr ?????? :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi t'as les mirettes qui se ferment???    :hein:



Non j'ai les mirettes très alertes ce soir !


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

Salut Sofiping  (en tout cas t'as retrouvé l'utilisation des smilies  )

System of a down "Aerials" :love: :love:


----------



## sofiping (1 Mars 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## je hais les ordis (1 Mars 2005)

allez tu peux poser ta question protools avant de te coucher


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

C'est confirmé ! Le cliquage de smilies remarche !    

Bye sofiping 

Et là on passe à Nirvana avec "Lounge act" :love: :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (1 Mars 2005)

I Gres...Bonjour


----------



## IceandFire (1 Mars 2005)

Hello, Salut, Bonjour !!!!  je décrouvre les Bloc Party, et ma foi c'est bien cool...  ça sonne un peu comme le père RObert Smith au niveau vocal, qui aurait rencontré Damon Albarn...


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Mars 2005)

Radiohead, Radiohead, Radiohead :love: :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2005)

supergreg


----------



## teo (1 Mars 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> I Gres...Bonjour



Moi... _Ugress_  !  en alternance avec Organic Audio, qui masse grave avec un de leurs albums, _Last one home_ et le trop excellent _Nurega_ (dont le meilleur remix introuvable en vinyl  ).   C'est un pote m'a fait découvrir, j'ai commandé direct le CD sur Tunes.co.uk , qui est fort bien pourvu pour ceux qui aiment !


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Mars 2005)

c'est normal que le compteur Audioscrobbler de Macge ait été remis pratiquement à zéro?









en plus je venais de balancer 155 Bowie d'un coup...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mars 2005)




----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (1 Mars 2005)

The Arcade Fire... 

Je pense un peu aux Waterboys, non ?


----------



## teo (1 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> c'est normal que le compteur Audioscrobbler de Macge ait été remis pratiquement à zéro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




En fait ils ont juste changé la manière de compter... d'après ce que j'ai compris.
Ils additionnent les groupes ou artistes écoutés par membre: Bowie a donc la semaine dernière été écouté par 3 membres seulement, comme les Undertones. DM par 4. Le maxi étant revenu aux Beatles (5 membres).
C'est un peu moins excitant au niveau hit parade, mais plus juste au niveau des Tops artistes...

Si tu vas dans ta page, tu devrais par contre trouver que ton Top artist de la semaine est sans doute Bowie.

Mais AS change pas mal de trucs à chaque fois et j'ai du mal à comprendre certaines phrases ce qui fait que mes traductions sont approximatives... enfin, va jeter un oeil dans ma signature, tout à droite... dans le Forum AS/Last.FM...
Si vous allez dans la page d'accueil de Audioscrobbler, vous cliquez sur le lien de l'auteur des lignes et vous allez atterrir dans les forums et là, essayez de comprendre, moi j'ai mes limites en anglais, en plus ils se disputent, ça change puis ils reviennent en arrière... c'est pas tout simple la programmation et la gestion d'un site...

A part ça ,j'écoute _Client_  grâce à Pitchfork, sur le Store et je me demande si je veux acheter en virtuel ou avoir le CD... help me ! ! ! je sais pas...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mars 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> The Arcade Fire...
> 
> Je pense un peu aux Waterboys, non ?



Alors Bowie a considéré que c'était un sinon le meilleur album de 2004. Byrne de Talking Heads apprécie. Ils viennent de Montréal. On les compare à Pixies. Les Inrockuptibles (cela vaut ce que cela vaut) en ont dit "La musique d'Arcade Fire ressemble à des titres de David Bowie joués par un groupe composé de membres de Franz Ferdinand et d'A Silver Mount Zion"

Le tout est très bien !!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> En fait ils ont juste changé la manière de compter... d'après ce que j'ai compris.
> Ils additionnent les groupes ou artistes écoutés par membre: Bowie a donc la semaine dernière été écouté par 3 membres seulement, comme les Undertones. DM par 4. Le maxi étant revenu aux Beatles (5 membres).
> C'est un peu moins excitant au niveau hit parade, mais plus juste au niveau des Tops artistes...
> 
> ...



Cela limite l'intérêt des groupes en termes de découverte dans la mesure où la probabilité que nous soyons plus de 2 à écouter certains groupes est faible. C'est un peu dommage. D'ailleurs tous les groupes ultra connus sont revenus en tête


----------



## teo (1 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Cela limite l'intérêt des groupes en termes de découverte dans la mesure où la probabilité que nous soyons plus de 2 à écouter certains groupes est faible. C'est un peu dommage. D'ailleurs tous les groupes ultra connus sont revenus en tête




Le débat fait rage sur les forums audioscrobbler... mais ils ont pas l'air de vouloir changer. Je suis pour l'ancien chart aussi. Je peux comprendre que cela soit plus facile pour eux à gérer comme calcul, mais c'est vrai que ta critique est celle qui revient depuis 10 jours.

_[Edit: je fais une relecture rapide des forums AS et je met à jour la traduction AS, avec un résumé en date d'aujourd'hui. Il semblerait qu'à la demande de pas mal de monde, ils vont donner les 2 choix, unique (nouveau) pour les gros groupes, aux titres pour les petits (ancien). Nous avons de la chance les petits groupes n'ont plus le droit aux charts...]_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Le débat fait rage sur les forums audioscrobbler... mais ils ont pas l'air de vouloir changer. Je suis pour l'ancien chart aussi. Je peux comprendre que cela soit plus facile pour eux à gérer comme calcul, mais c'est vrai que ta critique est celle qui revient depuis 10 jours.



C'est au moins un complot des DM-addict pour ne pas reconnaître la Undertones Rule. Il paraît que Dan Brown va en faire son prochain bestseller


----------



## teo (1 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est au moins un complot des DM-addict pour ne pas reconnaître la Undertones Rule. Il paraît que Dan Brown va en faire son prochain bestseller




Ca doit être ça  (j'arrête pas d'écouter les Undertones ! et toi, DM ?)

Je viens d'éditer la traduction  de notre page. N'hésitez pas à m'envoyer vos traductions de cette  page ou d'autres, ça m'aide et me dit que je fais pas ça pour rien...


----------



## MrStone (1 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit être ça  (j'arrête pas d'écouter les Undertones ! et toi, DM ?)
> 
> Je viens d'éditer la traduction  de notre page. N'hésitez pas à m'envoyer vos traductions de cette  page ou d'autres, ça m'aide et me dit que je fais pas ça pour rien...


 
sorry j'ai pas trop de temps pour les traduc's en ce moment, mais promis un jour je te filerai un coup de patte  


Sinon, sur iTunes maintenant : Amon Tobin, Chaos Theory: Splinter Cell 3 Soundtrack :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (1 Mars 2005)

Ninfadelica chez Irma La Douce


----------



## teo (1 Mars 2005)

MrStone: don't worry ! I have some time if you don't  

Là, je baigne dans Magicrays.

Après une série Prince.


----------



## IceandFire (1 Mars 2005)

Charmless man.... Blur....


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (1 Mars 2005)

--------


----------



## macarel (1 Mars 2005)

Belle photo, mais kezako ce disque? (lime est sur le cul)


----------



## macarel (1 Mars 2005)

Puis, Ninafadelica: connais pas non plus


----------



## Dedalus (1 Mars 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> --------



C'est p'têt bien la bande son de Deep Throat


----------



## KARL40 (1 Mars 2005)

Passé l'étrange premier morceau, l'artillerie lourde est sortie pour le superbe "will you smile again ?" (le groupe comporte deux batteurs). On retrouve les TRAIL OF DEAD du précédent album.
Seulement, pour celui-ci, leur rock s'est légèrement calmée et gagne en espace (gros travail de production ; superbe interprétation "bowienne" sur "all white" ; on alterne morceaux rock et passages plus calmes voire "post-rock").  
Au final très bon disque même si je regrette le son et les chansons plus sauvages du superbe "source, tags and codes". 

Petite video en cadeau pour découvrir (Attention : plus de 30 Mo en téléchargement direct !!!) TRAIL OF DEAD


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (1 Mars 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Puis, Ninafadelica: connais pas non plus



Non c'est des BO italiennes (acides et psychédéliques  :rateau:  60's & 70's)

avec parfois une petite perle de Morricone


----------



## sofiping (1 Mars 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est des BO italiennes (acides et psychédéliques  :rateau:  60's & 70's)
> 
> avec parfois une petite perle de Morricone




  Ca fait 1h que j'ecoute showroom in a d. en boucle    
je ferme les mirettes et j'imagine que Mr andré Pousse m'invite dans une danse superstrait avec levage de gambettes sur les cuives  :love:    :style:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

allez, un petit coup de Transplants et hop, au dodo:


----------



## steinway (2 Mars 2005)

avant d aller se coucher le maitre :


----------



## Dedalus (2 Mars 2005)

Je viens justement d'écouter Pennies From Heaven, mais par lady Billie Holiday


----------



## teo (2 Mars 2005)

Howard Shore et la BO du Lord of the Rings avec des extraits du films dedans.
Là c'est pile poil Annie Lennox et _Use well the days [Special edition DVD bonus]_

J'aimerai la rencontrer. Un jour. De Eurythmics à sa carrière solo, j'adore.
J'ai adoré son concert au Grand Rex, en 2003.


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Mars 2005)

...dans la voiture, histoire de détendre l'atmosphère because conduite "à hauts risques"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Mars 2005)

Aujourd'hui je vais pas écouter de musique ; vu le mal de tronche que je me traîne...

BAISSEZ LE SON, BANDE DE ZAZOUS, OU J'APPELLE LES FLICS!!!


----------



## Berthold (2 Mars 2005)

Alors tu pourrais peut-être partager avec moi une perle de douceur et de relaxation bien avant que ce ne soit la mode : je me calme avec Érik Satie, les Gymnopédies. Ahhhh 
Je conseille la version des frères Hackett (dont Steve, l'ex de Genesis), guitare-flute traversière. (Sauf si tu dois être dynamique et performant) :





 Bon en ce moment j'ai la version traditionnelle (piano) qui passe, c'est très bien aussi.


----------



## IceandFire (2 Mars 2005)

MIDNIGHT OIL screaming blue live... bon matin  petit msg pour Didier : classe ton blog 
ils passent à la boule noir le 8 prochain les bloc party....


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

bon, un peu de Punk Rock avec Poison Idea:


----------



## teo (2 Mars 2005)

J'ai enchainé sur une playlist Eurythmics + Annie Lennox.
_... money can't buy it_ sur Diva






_L'album _Diva_ pour moi, c'est la route entre Perth et Monkey Mia, sur la côte ouest de l'Australie. _Tapes for a road trip to Australia_, j'avais appelé les 2-3 K7 enregistrées pour l'occasion.
La terre rouge et le soleil plein les yeux en fonçant plein nord. Z'avez déjà vu une ligne droite de 100 kilomètres ?_


----------



## Dedalus (2 Mars 2005)

J'ai été vaguement amoureux d'Annie Lennox dans ma jeunesse


----------



## teo (2 Mars 2005)

Here comes the rain again...


Ca vous rappelle pas une certaine fragrance ? ... j'ai encore le parfum en tête. C'était eux la musqiue non ?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (2 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> J'ai été vaguement amoureux d'Annie Lennox dans ma jeunesse



 vaguement amoureux  :rose: moi aussi mais de Debbie Harry  :love: 

Là? Money Mark...


----------



## Macounette (2 Mars 2005)

Après 3 jours de migraine intense je peux enfin écouter les nouveaux CD ...






et






absolument sublimes tous les deux :love:
J'ai vu le film la semaine dernière et j'ai adoré. Ceux qui aiment Ray Charles doivent absolument ne pas rater ce film c'est un chef-d'oeuvre. 

Les bandes sonores ne sont pas encore dispo en Europe (en tout cas pas trouvé sur amazon.fr) mais on peut les acheter sur amazon.com.


----------



## Dedalus (2 Mars 2005)




----------



## Dedalus (2 Mars 2005)

C'est une ½uvre que j'ai déjà citée ici, mais c'est une ½uvre majeure et je l'écoute très souvent.


----------



## je hais les ordis (2 Mars 2005)

avec ca , le reste de la journée va couler en douceur....... les disques enregistrés chez impulse sont quand meme excellents


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (2 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui je vais pas écouter de musique ; vu le mal de tronche que je me traîne...
> 
> BAISSEZ LE SON, BANDE DE ZAZOUS, OU J'APPELLE LES FLICS!!!



Tu devrais écouter brian ENO Neroli, pour ton mal de tête...


----------



## macarel (2 Mars 2005)

Un peu de Leo Kottke (greenhouse) et puis je prévois:Jestofunk :love:


----------



## macarel (2 Mars 2005)

ouf, je viens d'écouter "Kaki King" sur "Radio eclectic", un guitariste fou


----------



## je hais les ordis (2 Mars 2005)

haha itune me met du Ska-p , cannabis, c'est nuuuull !!! ( honte sur moi d'avoir ca )

ca devait être une manoeuvre du gouvernement de gauche à l'époque pour la légalisation, aprèes ils nous ont sorti : depuis kje fume plus de shit. le gouvernement de droite  

C'est vaiment naze ces especes de faux ragga man a 2 francs 

tout ca parce que j'ecoutais du Cannonball Adderley ( cann ) et voila, enfin bon , merci de m'avoir lu


----------



## teo (2 Mars 2005)

Je faisais une recherche sur le morceau _We are connected_ de Jondi and Spech (des dizaines de mégas de mix sur leur site...), et ce faisant je suis tombé sur Proton Radio , le lien lance direct la radio dans iTunes; sinon le site est www.protonradio.com

Pour les amateurs de house et de dance


----------



## teo (2 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> haha itune me met du Ska-p , cannabis, c'est nuuuull !!! ( honte sur moi d'avoir ca )





on a _lu_ pire  (enfin je dis ça mais je connais pas).

Attend un peu, tu verras, on relativise avec les années...


----------



## je hais les ordis (2 Mars 2005)

oui je crois que le pire morceau que j'ai c'est : j'ai la quequette qui colle.

 


j'ai la quequette qui colle 
j'ai les bonbons qui font des bonds
j'ai la quequette qui colle dansons sur le pont d'avignon
vient avec moi dans la clairière tu verras de quoi elle a l'air et si tu monte jusqu'au grenier tu pourra la toucher joyeuse comptine et farandole j'ai la quequette qui colle 
j'ai les arpions qui fouettent et des morpions plein les roupettes et des pellicules sur le crâne comme tous les gars de la campagne
si tu me suit au presbitère je te déballerais toutes mes affaires
et si tu veux que je te montre mon cul allons nager au ru
faisons la ronde jolie juliette danse avec moi la jigolette
j'ai les arpions qui fouettent
j'ai le claque merde qui refoule et du pelage dans les esbournes des bibombes sur les boules larrière qui floure la palourde
allons butiner la fleurette tu m'épouillera de mes bébettes et si c'est propre et si c'est net je te ferais la brouette
chante avec moi la peche aux moules j'ai le claque merde qui refoule
j'ai la quequette qui colle j'ai les bonbons qui font des bonds j'ai la quequette qui colle dansons sur le pont d'avignon
  
tchuss


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Mars 2005)

Keane, et encore Keane.

J'aime bien


----------



## Dedalus (2 Mars 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Alors tu pourrais peut-être partager avec moi une perle de douceur et de relaxation bien avant que ce ne soit la mode : je me calme avec Érik Satie, les Gymnopédies.



Ce qu'il y a de bien avec Satie, c'est qu'on ne se ruine pas avec ses ½uvres complètes...Un peu comme Webern...  
nan J'rigole, j'aime beaucoup Satie, ce pionnier de la banlieue


----------



## Dedalus (2 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> oui je crois que le pire morceau que j'ai c'est : j'ai la quequette qui colle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah je chantais des trucs comme ça, juste en un peu plus simplifié, quand j'avais 8 ans et que je jouais à touche-pipi avec la fille des voisins


----------



## Dedalus (2 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> Cannonball Adderley



bah, rien que lire ce nom, ça fait plaisir...


----------



## je hais les ordis (2 Mars 2005)

c'est vrai !!
d'ailleurs on sera surement sur la meme longueur d'onde avec ce tres fameux chef d'oeuvre ( le meilleur a mon gout )






je l'aurais bien réecouter mais je le connais trop par coeur  
http://www.miles-davis.com/images/KindOfBlue64935cvr250.jpg


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

salut, au reveil, un petit dusty springfeild avec entre autre son of a preacher man








surement la seule blanche qui chante comme une noire....


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (2 Mars 2005)

ça ma rappel un mec qui arborait fiérement un T-shirt "Mammouth soldé 10Frs"


----------



## je hais les ordis (2 Mars 2005)

je crois que c'est avec django que je me suis mis au jazz. D'ailleurs ce mec a le secret pour me rendre la joie. Et puis en plus je trouve ca assez planant bizarement, peut etre la sensation de vitesse


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (2 Mars 2005)

Encore de l'Italien:rateausyché et luxuriant des années 60/70, de la grande classe


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> je crois que c'est avec django que je me suis mis au jazz. D'ailleurs ce mec a le secret pour me rendre la joie. Et puis en plus je trouve ca assez planant bizarement, peut etre la sensation de vitesse



Tu devrais chercher des images plus grosses, celle là arrive encore a rentrer sur la faible surface de mon book, la prochaine fois ça depassera peut etre.....


----------



## je hais les ordis (2 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais chercher des images plus grosses, celle là arrive encore a rentrer sur la faible surface de mon book, la prochaine fois ça depassera peut etre.....


 
boah allez:mouais: 

OK je mettrais des pochettes en tout petit, l'art se plie une fois de plus à la technologie qui pivilégie le petit et le pratique......

et je ne sais pas a quoi tu fais allusion quand tu dis que ca dépassera de ton book, je ne vois pas comment une image peux dépasser d'un écran !!! non mais c'est vrai quoi !! on a jamais vu une image dépassée d'un écran.


----------



## Dedalus (2 Mars 2005)

Un autre jazz, raffiné, brillant, mais également jouissif même si plus froid en apparence. C'est au grands ancêtres ce que le Stravinski d'¼dipus Rex est à celui du Sacre :







D'ailleurs les 4 compères du MJQ ont rendu hommage à Django :


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> boah allez:mouais:
> 
> OK je mettrais des pochettes en tout petit, l'art se plie une fois de plus à la technologie qui pivilégie le petit et le pratique......
> 
> et je ne sais pas a quoi tu fais allusion quand tu dis que ca dépassera de ton book, je ne vois pas comment une image peux dépasser d'un écran !!! non mais c'est vrai quoi !! on a jamais vu une image dépassée d'un écran.




   
mais, si, une grande image....


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (2 Mars 2005)

Encore & encore... :hosto:


----------



## je hais les ordis (2 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais, si, une grande image....


 
aaaaaaaaaaaaaah ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!
les grandes images !!!!! mea culpa, je n'avais pas pensé aux grandes images !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

il me semblait, tu avais oublié les grandes images......

bon, un peu de sublime....


----------



## je hais les ordis (2 Mars 2005)

j'ai découvert Alice il y a pas longtemps et j'aime beacoup, on entend bien la ligné artistique de son père, c'est superbe !!!!


PS : oui stook je suis frusté avec cette image minuscule, pfff , j ai l'air de quoi maintenant?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (2 Mars 2005)

---------


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (2 Mars 2005)

Raymond Scott...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Mars 2005)




----------



## teo (2 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

>



yeah...
pour ma part j'écoute Maya L'Abeille... Sans rire...


----------



## lumai (2 Mars 2005)

c'est vrai en plus 

Haaaa Maya !


----------



## Tiobiloute (2 Mars 2005)

Pink Martini Sympathique .... ça porte bien son nom, ça change de beaucoups de musiques que j'écoute  

Sinon j'ai aussi pris à la médiathèque une sélec très eclectique : Pink Martini, Joss Stone  , ummaguma des Floyds, et un cd de New Order ... j'ai aussi un Déportivo et un eskobar qui traine


----------



## Dedalus (2 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> je suis frusté avec cette image minuscule, pfff , j ai l'air de quoi maintenant?



Tu n'as qu'à faire comme le Kid : un thumbnail avec un lien vers une image plus grande... C'est vrai que je n'arrive à rien voir sur cette pochette...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> PS : oui stook je suis frusté avec cette image minuscule, pfff , j ai l'air de quoi maintenant?




raleur....c'est bien comme ça aussi....    
mais, il est vrai que t'a un peu l'air de rien.....


----------



## KARL40 (2 Mars 2005)

Leur second album est toujours aussi bon ....


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2005)

là prince paul


----------



## nonos (2 Mars 2005)

pour les fans d'AC/DC periode bon scott, bon petit groupe!!


----------



## je hais les ordis (3 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> raleur....c'est bien comme ça aussi....
> mais, il est vrai que t'a un peu l'air de rien.....


 
 buhuuhuhu !!! sniff sniff !!
toute la fierté de mon coté rebel tombe a l'eau, je ne suis plus rien, anéanti, je vais me faire moine et je n'écouterais que des chants grégoriens pendant le reste de ma vie .


----------



## Berthold (3 Mars 2005)

_je hais les ordis_, ta signature me réjouit, ça me rappelle que c'est sans doute le vynil que j'ai le plus abîmé (uniquement en l'écoutant, hein !). Quand les CD sont apparus, je n'avais qu'un hâte, c'était qu'ils publient celui-là (en particulier l'intro, shine on your crazy diamond, pleine de crac-crac-crac) pour enfin le réentendre dans sa version normale, sans poussière ni craquement.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Mars 2005)

Encore


----------



## teo (3 Mars 2005)

Là, entrainement quotidien en prévision d'un week-end agité à Genève début mai: une longue série avec Abba _Voulez-vous!_ et quelques autres. Faudrait que je me trouve des habits d'époque...


----------



## mado (3 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Là, entrainement quotidien en prévision d'un week-end agité à Genève début mai: une longue série avec Abba _Voulez-vous!_ et quelques autres. Faudrait que je me trouve des habits d'époque...


 
T'as entendu la reprise de  _Knowing me knowing you_  par Arno ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Mars 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (3 Mars 2005)

duran-duran !!!!  et on critique Björk !!!!???? je t'adore FAB


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> buhuuhuhu !!! sniff sniff !!
> toute la fierté de mon coté rebel tombe a l'eau, je ne suis plus rien, anéanti, je vais me faire moine et je n'écouterais que des chants grégoriens pendant le reste de ma vie .



allons allons....ne t'inquiete pas, ta fierte reviendra bien assez vite....  

ecoute donc un petit TomWaits, ça fait toujours du bien


----------



## IceandFire (3 Mars 2005)

ACID HOUSE KINGS : pop fraiche,suédoise et sympa  :love:


----------



## teo (3 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> T'as entendu la reprise de  _Knowing me knowing you_  par Arno ?




Non ! mais ça doit être pas mal !

Là c'est un vieux truc rouillé, pas trop mal:  U96 et le thème du film _Das Boot_. Je préfèrai nettement la série, je me demande si elle est sortie en DVD...

Ah là, c'est Imagination et _Music & Light._, mes premières boums tiens... morceaux killers, on dansait aussi sur _Bllie Jean_, à l'époque où Michael était en noir.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Non ! mais ça doit être pas mal !
> 
> Là c'est un vieux truc rouillé, pas trop mal:  U96 et le thème du film _Das Boot_. Je préfèrai nettement la série, je me demande si elle est sortie en DVD...
> 
> Ah là, c'est Imagination et _Music & Light._, mes premières boums tiens... morceaux killers, on dansait aussi sur _Bllie Jean_, à l'époque où Michael était en noir.



C'est un festival depuis ce matin ...   Que du bon et du très lourd


----------



## teo (3 Mars 2005)

Abba, c'est pas lourd, c'est disco 

Là je découvre Destiny's child sur une compilation rap du tas de cd que j'avais récupéré gratos. Survivor.
C'est pas mal, je trouve que c'est comme du Coca-light: c'est frais, il y a des bulles, c'est sucré, mais l'arrière gout d'aspartame, j'ai du mal... ça me laisse un gout bizarre que j'aime moyen...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Abba, c'est pas lourd, c'est disco



La "lourdeur" allemande associée au Disco


----------



## teo (3 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> La "lourdeur" allemande associée au Disco




ASCII DISCO c'est ça... j'ai du mal avec les gothiques (les caractères pas le mouvement !)


----------



## STL (3 Mars 2005)

Si vous ne connaissez pas encore le dernier album des Chemical brothers "Push the button", je vous engage vivement à l'écouter. Là c'est à fond les manettes dans mon aquarium et ça fait danser les pieds !!   

Thanks my MC two Nato   :love:  :love:


----------



## teo (3 Mars 2005)

STL a dit:
			
		

> Si vous ne connaissez pas encore le dernier album des Chemical brothers "Push the button", je vous engage vivement à l'écouter. Là c'est à fond les manettes dans mon aquarium et ça fait danser les pieds !!
> 
> Thanks my MC two Nato   :love:  :love:



Les avis sont variés   Rmontes plus haut, je parle du Remix album, avec un lien pour le trouver.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ASCII DISCO c'est ça... j'ai du mal avec les gothiques (les caractères pas le mouvement !)



ASCII DISKO


----------



## elektroseb (3 Mars 2005)

Salut tout le monde! 

Pour m'aider à affronter le froid :


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Les avis sont variés   Rmontes plus haut, je parle du Remix album, avec un lien pour le trouver.



A part le titre avec le très nouvelle vague   Kele Okereke, c'est assez décevant


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Mars 2005)

"_Kind of Blue_" avait été cité hier....


----------



## Berthold (3 Mars 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> "_Kind of Blue_" avait été cité hier....



So, what ?


----------



## MrStone (3 Mars 2005)

Très frais sous la neige...







"l'autre" islandaise :love:


----------



## je hais les ordis (3 Mars 2005)

doucement, doucement,chuut, tranquilement, on se reveille....


----------



## je hais les ordis (3 Mars 2005)

oui j ai deja cité kind of blue et j ai deja affiché des images immenses

et oui tu n as rien inventé


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (3 Mars 2005)

Salut  :king:


----------



## Berthold (3 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> doucement, doucement,chuut, tranquilement, on se reveille....


Ok, tout doux.


----------



## Berthold (3 Mars 2005)

Mais petit à petit faut se réveiller.


----------



## STL (3 Mars 2005)

gloups je me mélange les pinceaux sorry !!!


----------



## STL (3 Mars 2005)

Itunes oscille entre Broken social scene -  Kings of Convenience  et Grand National :hein:


----------



## IceandFire (3 Mars 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Très frais sous la neige...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oui oui  :love:    très zolie  :love: mais à moitié italienne aussi   :love: 
là je suis reparti avec coldplay "yellow".... ils sont doués quand même....


----------



## MrStone (3 Mars 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oui oui  :love:    très zolie  :love: mais à moitié italienne aussi   :love:



 Très zoulie et surtout très zoulie voix :love:
Je recommande particulièrement _Lifesaver_, avec les craquements du bateau... on s'y croirait


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

la j'écoute ça :


----------



## teo (3 Mars 2005)

je quitte Massive Attack et Blue Lines pour voir ce que valent les mo de mix récupérés sur le site de Jondi & Spesh.
Le live  BBC1 est pas mal, écouté hier. Je vais attaquer le Live in Berlin.
Ca fera peut-être fondre la neige dehors


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

tiens, en voila une idée, Mackie... je l'avais oublié cet album et puis ça me changera de Green day....


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (3 Mars 2005)

---------


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Mars 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> ---------



......


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Mars 2005)




----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

enfin tout le monde n'aime pas :rateau:


----------



## teo (3 Mars 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

>




Ah ben tiens, oui. Bien sûr ! 


Kidboo, ton ------- est un excellent choix. Enfin, mon _maître_ m'a très fortement conseillé d'acheter (non, mon _Maître_ ne sévit pas sur les forums, _lui non plus ne dormira pas demain_). Et il est belge. Comme quoi même la perfection a ses limites 


Edit: 


			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> enfin tout le monde n'aime pas :rateau:



Dis-toi _que tu n'es pas tout le monde_  (enfin, c'est ce que je me dis)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la j'écoute ça :


 Pfff, c'est tout pourri Oasis. 
Mais ça me rappelle la guéguerre Oasis/Blur. C'est bien loin tout ça.


----------



## IceandFire (3 Mars 2005)

Boys don't cry...ahhhh les Cure...


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

je suis une poupee de cire, une poupee de son.....
par Oberkampf.....


----------



## teo (3 Mars 2005)

> Boys don't cry...ahhhh les Cure...



Mais quand vont-ils sortir ce Live in Orange en DVD...

Le seul billet de concert que je garderai encore longtemps je crois...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (3 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> ......



Et un autre...


----------



## IceandFire (3 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Mais quand vont-ils sortir ce Live in Orange en DVD...
> 
> Le seul billet de concert que je garderai encore longtemps je crois...


Beeeeaaaauuuuuuu !!!!!!!!  :love: je te l'achètes  :love: 
oué le live in orange en DVD...miam-yummy   ils en vendront des caisses..


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> enfin tout le monde n'aime pas :rateau:




Paf Boing tshak!


----------



## rezba (3 Mars 2005)

" If I'm so evil
 Then why are you satisfied?
 If I'm so evil
 Why are you satisfied?   I had a dream about your ghost
 You're breathing down my neck
 Baby it starts in the shower
 By letting your ashes down the drain 

  You were telling me how
 This ain't no Rodeo Town
 I caught the gun
 But you made me set it down
 You were telling me how
 This ain't no Rodeo Town
 I caught the gun
 But you made me set it down..."









Qu'est-ce que c'est bon, putain qu'est-ce que c'est bon, je ne m'en lasse pas. J'ai rêvé d'un post punk, et ils le font.
 :love:


----------



## IceandFire (3 Mars 2005)

on dit pas putain, mais dame de petite vertue que l'on paye pour avoir du plaisir


----------



## macarel (3 Mars 2005)

là, c'est Pink Floyd: Umma Gumma, j'ai des larmes au yeux (oui, oui, je sais c'est vieux, mais alors, c'est comme le vin et le fromage..........)


----------



## macarel (3 Mars 2005)

Ah, mince, Pink Floyd fini, je sèche mes larmes et hop, un tour pour Terry Riley avec Kronos (Cadenza on the night plain)


----------



## IceandFire (3 Mars 2005)

je me soigne au Cure....


----------



## Pierrou (3 Mars 2005)

J'ai ressorti un de mes albums cultes, White Pony de Deftones !     




Toujours aussi planant ( ya des conaisseurs ? )


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> J'ai ressorti un de mes albums cultes, White Pony de Deftones !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ha! j'ai le meme en vert......il est tres cooool...cet album...


----------



## Pierrou (3 Mars 2005)

En vert ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> En vert ?



oui, il ont fait une serie de cet album avec des couleurs differentes je l'ai en vert (la pochette ) et mon cousin (grand fan devant l'eternel) en rouge.....
voila.


----------



## Pierrou (3 Mars 2005)

Whhaa salaud !!!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Mars 2005)




----------



## Pierrou (3 Mars 2005)

Désolé pitchfork ton image est trop pitite, je vois pas le titre du CD  :rose:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Désolé pitchfork ton image est trop pitite, je vois pas le titre du CD  :rose:



C'est Turn On The Bright Lights, le premier album d'Interpol


----------



## Pierrou (3 Mars 2005)

Je connais seulement de nom, 
l'un d'entre vous connait il ceci ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je connais seulement de nom,
> l'un d'entre vous connait il ceci ?



Je ferai la même réponse que la tienne : de nom seulement. Lorsque cela est sorti, il me semble que l'on avait présenté A Perfect Circle comme un groupe qui compterait mais à l'écoute chez un disquaire je n'ai pas été séduit

Tu as cinq vidéos d'Interpol sur leur site. Cela te permettra de te faire une idée


----------



## Pierrou (3 Mars 2005)

Yeah merci pour le lien, pour info, APC c'est le meme chanteur que Tool, un des groupes que j'aime le plus


----------



## IceandFire (3 Mars 2005)

Interpol : shooté à la route du rock, pas encore connu à l'époque...mais pas transcendants je trouve, beaucoup d'inspirations smithiennes, curienne etc...


----------



## sofiping (4 Mars 2005)

bonsoir tous 

j' ai 1 HP sur chaque oreille et mon petit ordi au milieu ...  :love:et je suis en train de découvrir 

ce bel album VESPERINE de BJORK et ma foi...  :rateau: cette promisquité est bien agreable


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

Tu vas faire plaisir à la personne juste au dessus de toi !


----------



## Biomac (4 Mars 2005)

Il faut écouter le dernier Thievery corporation : Cosmic game. C'est une perle!!!


----------



## je hais les ordis (4 Mars 2005)

la j'écoute ma propre musique

c'est de la balle !!!


----------



## je hais les ordis (4 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir tous
> 
> j' ai 1 HP sur chaque oreille et mon petit ordi au milieu ... :love:et je suis en train de découvrir
> 
> ce bel album VESPERINE de BJORK et ma foi... :rateau: cette promisquité est bien agreable


 
vespertine m'a bcp decu, apres Homogenic je m'attendais a une deception mais ce fut rude. Hier j'ai écouté son dernier : Medulla, et il est superbe, je te le conseille donc  

En plus elle a collaboré avec Rahzel ( le champion du monde de Beatbox )


----------



## sofiping (4 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> la j'écoute ma propre musique
> 
> c'est de la balle !!!



 :rose:vas y fait ecouter ....on est curieux   :mouais:  :rose:


----------



## elektroseb (4 Mars 2005)

Là je réécoute un vieux groupe de ma région:







Nostalgie...


----------



## sofiping (4 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> vespertine m'a bcp decu, apres Homogenic je m'attendais a une deception mais ce fut rude. Hier j'ai écouté son dernier : Medulla, et il est superbe, je te le conseille donc
> 
> En plus elle a collaboré avec Rahzel ( le champion du monde de Beatbox )



entierement d'accord avec toi ce que j'ai ecouté etait bien agreable ... c'est bjork qd même ! ....

 :sleep: mais sans surprise . en tout cas jusqu'au 7eme morceau .... aprés j'ai fermé itunes mon 

ventillo a fond plus la lenteure de mes manips ??? ce soir mon petit ordi est fatigué :sick:


----------



## sofiping (4 Mars 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Là je réécoute un vieux groupe de ma région:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  tu veux dire a trois dans les wc      ça fait longtemps que j'avais pas entendu ce nom là .......a le nord quand tu nous tient . je suis pas tres sur mais je crois même les avoir vu en concert . :bebe:


----------



## elektroseb (4 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire a trois dans les wc      ça fait longtemps que j'avais pas entendu ce nom là .......a le nord quand tu nous tient . je suis pas tres sur mais je crois même les avoir vu en concert . :bebe:



Rooooo, quelqu'un qui connait!!    

Moi j'aimais bien aussi "dernier baiser du vautour"  :love:


----------



## sofiping (4 Mars 2005)

pour etre sincére avec toi je connais pas le nom des morceaux  :rose:   mais ce groupe fesait partie de mon paysage a une certaine 'époque .  :style: C'est pas la peine de faire des calculs sur  ma vetusté ..... j'y allais en couche culotte !!!


----------



## elektroseb (4 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> j'y allais en couche culotte !!!



:hein: 
Chacun son truc... mais dans les concerts, on trouve quand même des toilettes...    :rateau:

   :love:


----------



## sofiping (4 Mars 2005)

les toilettes des concerts   :sick:  :hosto:  :modo:  :affraid:     :casse:  :style:  :bebe:    :sleep:  :rateau:     :love:  Tu vois ce que je veux dire !


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

Non on sent très bien ce que tu veux dire ...


----------



## sofiping (4 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non on sent très bien ce que tu veux dire ...



ce soir j'etais sur deux colonnes en même temps  :mouais:   j'ai dis bonne nuit de l'autre coté
  :sleep:  :sleep: et je viens dire pareil ici ....j'espere que je vais pas rever de toilettes de concerts  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

Là j'écoute There goes the fear des Doves !  

sofiping dans un message tu peux bouler ...


----------



## elektroseb (4 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> sofiping dans un message *tu peux bouler* ...



 :mouais:


----------



## sofiping (4 Mars 2005)

tu veux dire quoi par bouler , et bouler quoi qui ?


----------



## elektroseb (4 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire quoi par bouler , et bouler quoi qui ?



jette un oeil ici


----------



## sofiping (4 Mars 2005)

est ce que j'ai bien compris : en allant chez la boule d'un messager et en lui attribuant un bon point 
disco  :mouais: ...je fais grimper le dit messager dans son ego ???    est ce que c'est a peu prés ça ??


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

A peu près oui ...   

Mais viens plutôt discuter dans "vous faites quoi maintenant ?" pour pas trop flooder ici !


----------



## elektroseb (4 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> est ce que j'ai bien compris : en allant chez la boule d'un messager et en lui attribuant un bon point
> disco  :mouais: ...je fais grimper le dit messager dans son ego ???    est ce que c'est a peu prés ça ??



C'est ça en gros...  
mais tu peux aussi lui retirer des points!!  
et quand tu cliques sur ton tableau de bord, tu vois les points que tu as reçu (ou pas   )

Et là j'écoute "la fête triste" de Trisomie 21 (histoire de ne pas être accusé de flood     )


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

Toi t'as cliqué la boule et t'attends le retour !


----------



## sofiping (4 Mars 2005)

ah   trisomi 21 WAOUHHHHH en voila un autre que j'avais un peu oublier    

bon autre chose , mon ego adore le disco  :love:   

je me pencherais un peu mieux la dessus demain ...promis je lirai les infos du forum  :rose:

BNuit   :sleep:


----------



## Berthold (4 Mars 2005)

Quelqu'un parlait de Tool dans ce fil. Je crois qu'en metal progressif, je n'ai jamais rien entendu de plus élaboré et agréable (si si) que cet album :




TOOL, Lateralus


----------



## Berthold (4 Mars 2005)

Rien à voir, mais depuis que j'ai pu repiquer ça (plus édité, les bandes master détruites, bref plus aucun espoir de voir ça en CD un jour) je me l'écoute très souvent.





 C'est très imparfait mais ça fait du bien


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Mars 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Interpol : shooté à la route du rock, pas encore connu à l'époque...mais pas transcendants je trouve, beaucoup d'inspirations smithiennes, curienne etc...



certes mais comme il s'agit d'inspirations de bons groupes   et puis c'est comme ce que tu as pu lire dans ce blog sur bloc party   certains des nouveaux groupes réinventent la période 1975-1985


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> certes mais comme il s'agit d'inspirations de bons groupes   et puis c'est comme ce que tu as pu lire dans ce blog sur bloc party   certains des nouveaux groupes réinventent la période 1975-1985


 Oui mon Didier  ... mais pas de réinventions, plutôt à leurs sauces...  avec les bons ingrédients


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mars 2005)

Pas comme le Björk que j'écoute à l'instant  POST, qui est une création


----------



## macarel (4 Mars 2005)

Mahavishnu Orchestra (Apocalypse: Faith) avec Maclaughlin à la guitare :love:


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ah   trisomi 21 WAOUHHHHH en voila un autre que j'avais un peu oublier



On les a vu en décembre à la Loco avec Pitchfork... on avait du poster un truc dessus si tu veux remonter... ça devait être début décembre je crois...


Là, c'est toujours Jondi & Spech, leurs lancements sont immondes en début et fin de mix (accents et jingles insupportables) mais ça se laisse écouter...


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mars 2005)

c'est une curiosité cette compilation, mais si vous la trouvé, vous vous ferez une idée de notre musique à Pitch, Teo et moi...   :love:


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est une curiosité cette compilation, mais si vous la trouver, vous vous ferez une idée de notre musique à Pitch, Teo et moi...   :love:




Pour info, j'ai trouvé ça, qui est plus indicatif pour les intéressés (15 sec. dans Google... merci Google...)

Par là 

Je découvre que discogs existe aussi en rock... c'est merveilleux... la vie est belle...


[Mode autopromo/ON]_Pour ce qui est du goût des autres (et donc de nous aussi) je vous conseille d'allez jeter un ½il dans nos profils Audioscrobbler et vous inscrire dans le monde fantastique de notre groupe macgé-audioscrobbler-last.fm... bon j'arrête... le lien est en bas en signature... _[Mode autopromo/OFF]


----------



## Juste en passant (4 Mars 2005)

...dans la voiture...histoire de rester éveillé


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mars 2005)

oué superbe compil chez DINO RECORDS sorti en 1992....bonne chance !!! 
là c'est parti pour House of Love les BBC SESSIONS un régal....
je suis inscrit sur audiomachin les gars


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2005)

Je redécouvre avec délice les Repérages 6 et 9 de Couleur 3. Ca parlera aux helvètes de faction 
Fly back to:

_747 tonight_ de Soul Family Sensation


----------



## MrStone (4 Mars 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oué superbe compil chez DINO RECORDS sorti en 1992....bonne chance !!!
> là c'est parti pour House of Love les BBC SESSIONS un régal....
> je suis inscrit sur audiomachin les gars



 Chouette, un de plus   

Là j'écoute the Futureheads, album éponyme :love: ça met en forme


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2005)

la c'est ça :


----------



## KARL40 (4 Mars 2005)

Jolie pochette en prime ...


----------



## rezba (4 Mars 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Jolie pochette en prime ...



J'aime bien le cédé imitation vynil, aussi. Et les crédits et remerciements en fin de livret. Un bel et bon album, Mr Steiner.


----------



## Dedalus (4 Mars 2005)

Je viens de récupérer cette merveille après avoir harcelé pendant presque deux ans l'ami (ex-ami ?) à qui je l'avais prêté.  
édité en 1992 : y'a un seul CD, plus lourd qu'un triple album aujourd'hui. le livret est une mine


----------



## Berthold (4 Mars 2005)

Bon d'accord, c'était de gros crétins racistes. Impardonnable.  N'empêche, je réécoute régulièrement *Free bird*...


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Mars 2005)

Bjork - "Medulla" :love:


----------



## KARL40 (4 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien le cédé imitation vynil, aussi. Et les crédits et remerciements en fin de livret. Un bel et bon album, Mr Steiner.


 
Tu as acheté son album "oumupo 3" où il s'"amuse" avec les MARRIED MONK (entre autre) ?







Ne serait-ce que pour le livret de LUZ, cela en vaut la peine ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mars 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Bon d'accord, c'était de gros crétins racistes. Impardonnable.




c'est vrai mais Simple man est Enorme (ecouter en live.....)
et Sweet Home Alabama restera a tout jamais dans les anales du rock 70'
alors, meme si il sont pas tres recommandable, leur musique depote.....

là, j'ecoute les Thunderclap Newman ,Something in the air...
voila, c'est bien 70', souple et agreable...


----------



## hegemonikon (4 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> a tout jamais dans les anales du rock 70'
> (...) leur musique depote (...)
> voila, c'est bien 70' souple et agreable...



Les connaisseurs apprécieront : "souple et agréable" qui "dépote" les anales de 70 ?

J'imagine que ça n'a pas beaucoup changé aujourd'hui


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mars 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Les connaisseurs apprécieront : "souple et agréable" qui "dépote" les anales de 70 ?
> 
> J'imagine que ça n'a pas beaucoup changé aujourd'hui




??? faut-il que je reformule???
ok, lynyrd skynyrd c'est du rock 70'
thunderclap Newman de la pop 70'

le rock commencait a envoyer severe (Led Zep.....)
la pop restait on ne peut plus souple (simon&garfunkel,elton John.....)

et oui, çà a changé...tout est formaté maintenant le rock c'est de la pop avec un son de guitare hyper saturé et la pop, c'est devenue de la soupe....

voila.....c'est mieux....non?


----------



## jeep2nine (4 Mars 2005)

Depuis le début d'après-midi et depuis plus de vingt ans : MIDNIGHT OIL
Oils on the water à fond dans mon casque : c'est carrément génial.
mon seul regret : ne pas les avoir vus en concert


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## hegemonikon (4 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ??? faut-il que je reformule???
> (...)
> voila.....c'est mieux....non?



Presque  petite distinction :

*Rester dans les anales* en musique s'il vous plaît avec les Frères Jacques (mais je te laisse trouver tout seul le passage qui illustre):

_La digue du cul:

En revenant de Nantes
En revenant de Nantes

{Refrain:}
De Nantes à Montaigu, la digue, la digue,
De Nantes à Montaigu, la digue du cul.

Je rencontre une belle,
Qui dormait le cul nu,

Je bande mon arbalète,
Et j'la lui fous dans l'cul,

La belle se réveille,
Et dit j'ai l'diable au cul,

Mais non ce n'est pas le diable,
C'est mon beau dard poilu,

Qui bande et se décharge,
Et qui t'en fout plein l'cul,

Si ce n'est pas le diable,
Refous-le moi dans l'cul,

Qu'il entre et qu'il y reste,
Et qu'il n'en sorte plus.
_ 

*Rester dans les annales* :






Ces deux hommes vont _rester dans les annales_ comme les fondateurs de l'historiographie française moderne : la fameuse Ecole des Annales 

Comme quoi : abondance de "n" ne nuit pas


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mars 2005)




----------



## teo (4 Mars 2005)

Je découvre Interpol grâce aux 5 vidéos sur leur site...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mars 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi : abondance de "n" ne nuit pas



b'on, vue k'ojoudhui on me lait brie ze aque ais fotes d'otograffes, je vé fere come toys....
lui o moins on lui kasssse pa lé c*******


----------



## sofiping (4 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> [/QUOTE
> 
> ah cette NINA HAGEN fallait la voir dans ses concerts .... c'etait pas pour les nourrissons :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je découvre Interpol grâce aux 5 vidéos sur leur site...



Et après tu te fais un petit The Police ?


----------



## Pierrou (4 Mars 2005)

Tiens j'ai chopé un Pink Floyd ( Wish You Were Here ) à la cafet du bahut, sympatique


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mars 2005)

vu qu'aujour'hui, j'ai les Gla****
j'ecoute de la musique de sauvage.....:










de quoi me nettoyer les esgourdes.....


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Et après tu te fais un petit The Police ?




Je préfèrerai un _New Model Army_...  mais j'ai qu'en K7 et j'ai la flemme de chercher dans mes cartons...


----------



## Pierrou (4 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> vu qu'aujour'hui, j'ai les Gla****
> j'ecoute de la musique de sauvage.....:
> 
> 
> ...


On fait pire comme zique de sauvage  mais j'adore ! moi perso j'a sorti ça pour me défouler : 




Monsieur Patate by Ultra Vomit ( un groupe de grindcore débile nantais )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je préfèrerai un _New Model Army_...  mais j'ai qu'en K7 et j'ai la flemme de chercher dans mes cartons...



Je peux te conseiller ce disque du leader de _New Model Army_


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> On fait pire comme zique de sauvage  mais j'adore ! moi perso j'a sorti ça pour me défouler :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ha, y a un soucis avec ton image.....
le grindcore..... pas trop mon truc....au pire je suis Panthera ou plutot heavy du genre de Judas Priest.....mon truc c'est dans l'ensemble le punk/Rock ou le rock 70's...donc Machine head ça commence a etre du serieux....


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je peux te conseiller ce disque du leader de _New Model Army_




C'est homme est incroyable. il lit mes pensées


----------



## Pierrou (4 Mars 2005)

Moi non plus le grindcore c'est pas mon truc, mais là c'est à se pisser dessus de rire ( imagine une sourie verte en grindcore, ou une chanson dont la seule parole est " Poil Pubien "  )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> vu qu'aujour'hui, j'ai les Gla****
> j'ecoute de la musique de sauvage.....:
> 
> 
> ...



De la vraie musique de sauvage     






C'est _Die Propheten_ de Das Ich


----------



## kabeha (4 Mars 2005)

*Désolé de casser l'ambiance, mais moi j'adore*


----------



## sofiping (4 Mars 2005)

là j'ecoute un groupe de gentils sauvages ...www.laphaze.com ...les textes bof mais y'a une bonne energie.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Mars 2005)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> *Désolé de casser l'ambiance, mais moi j'adore*



Les sauvages ne craignent pas le classique


----------



## kabeha (4 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Les sauvages ne craignent pas le classique



Ça me rappelle un certain film


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Mars 2005)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> Ça me rappelle un certain film



Effectivement


----------



## sofiping (4 Mars 2005)

je reviens sur ce que j'ai dit sur les textes de LA PHAZE   :rose: ... les rebels qui disent ce qu'ils pensent sans forcément utiliser de chichis ça a du bon ...non? ALLEZ LES BOURRINS  :casse: 
                                                                               ALLEZ CHOPIN  :style:


----------



## mandarina (4 Mars 2005)

Indochine : Dark


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mars 2005)

COLDPLAY COLDPLAY COLDPLAY COLDPLAY COLDPLAY COLDPLAY COLDPLAY COLDPLAY COLDPLAY  j'adore trop....en ce moment c'est par intra-veineuse  c'est trop beau...


----------



## je hais les ordis (4 Mars 2005)

Aphrodite : aftershock


----------



## Berthold (4 Mars 2005)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> *Désolé de casser l'ambiance, mais moi j'adore*


Pas de souci, juste après Tool, je me suis mis le premier concerto pour piano de Rachmaninov. Il servait de générique au grand échiquier de Jacques Chancel, si je ne m'abuse. Et ça ne m'empêchera pas de  partir sur un Overkill de Moörhead à l'Hammersmith Odeon -no sleep 'til-(musique de sauvages). Après, pourquoi pas, le concert à Cologne de Keith Jarreth, ... dans chaque musique il y a des émotions à trouver, des plaisirs à prendre. Pourquoi se gâcher la vie en sectorisant ?

Ceci dit je n'écouterais pas _tout_ mais je ne dirai pas ce que je n'écoute pas, ce n'est pas le lieu de descendre quelque musique que ce soit.


----------



## Pierrou (4 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement


Stanley Lubrique for ever !


----------



## sofiping (4 Mars 2005)

:love:Closer - JOY DIVISION   :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Mars 2005)

Les amis, là, puisque ce soir, ça sent le foie qui va encore souffrir (que c'est la première feria de l'année) eh beh, qu'aussi je les ais ratés avant hier, alors je me suis mis, ce morceau
 de bonne musik made in the Montpellier. Ha, ah, c'ets beau, c'est bon !


----------



## Pierrou (4 Mars 2005)

reveillons un peu notre esprit militant camarades !    :rateau:


----------



## Berthold (5 Mars 2005)

Jorma en presque solo. Faut éviter les deux avant-derniers morceaux, c'est Tom Hobson qui prend les commandes... il chante faux, c'est une horreur. Tout le reste est recommandable. Ah, bien sûr, faut aimer la guitare picking...


----------



## Berthold (5 Mars 2005)

Après je mettrai ça. C'est le même avec son pote Cassidy, mais en plus électrique. J'adore ce live.


----------



## Delgesu (5 Mars 2005)

"Out of the Silent Planete"  d'Iron Maiden, mon groupe de rock préféré


----------



## bompi (5 Mars 2005)

Après la reprise du boulot (fini le chômage, yeah !!!), en attendant le retour de la petite famille :
il est fatigué alors il se ravigote avec le coffret de Laurent Garnier "Excess Luggage", sur son tout nouvel iPod shuffle [il est arrivé ce soir].

Très pratique le shuffle, mais certaines fois, j'aimerais bien connaître le morceau qui passe (surtout dans un mix de 81 morceaux


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mars 2005)

bon, un petit Bob avant le couché....ecoutez le cd 2 avec la version originale de Catch a fire....
probablement son meilleur album, il ne manque que natural mystic.....


----------



## esila (5 Mars 2005)

CH'ui d'ac avec U  !!!

Il manque aussi " Sun is shining "

Moi je suis bien DJ Shadow en ce moment, surtout son dernier album ( The Private Press)


----------



## Caster (5 Mars 2005)

j'écoute _White Sister_ de TOTO


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (5 Mars 2005)

------------Durutti Column------------


----------



## teo (5 Mars 2005)

The big bhang de Kamel Nitrate sur l'excellente compilation Ethnomixicology

Puis Prince et Musicology. Excellente matinée, donc...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> The big bhang de Kamel Nitrate sur l'excellente compilation Ethnomixicology
> 
> Puis Prince et Musicology. Excellente matinée, donc...



Parfois Itunes me passe des trucs que je connais pas et je me dis c'est quoi cette M..... et parfois je me dis c'est quoi ce truc Super Bon : dans les 2 cas c'est Prince


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2005)

Je pense que je vais me faire "CRÈVE COEUR" de DANIEL DARC. Une bonne partie de la journée...
Et puis les autres...
Tiens. on a la même bague...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (5 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tiens. on a la même bague...



Keith Richards & Iggy aussi... :rateau:


----------



## Mac ¼nos (5 Mars 2005)

Salut tous et toutes...
Moi j'écoute le groupe Chicago


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (5 Mars 2005)

Mac ¼nos a dit:
			
		

> Salut tous et toutes...
> Moi j'écoute le groupe Chicago




C'est ton droit    :affraid:  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2005)

pour passer le temps avant d'aller manger ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Mars 2005)

Nougaro : La Note Bleu  :love:  :love:


----------



## Mac ¼nos (5 Mars 2005)

c'est sympa tout cela


----------



## IceandFire (5 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pour passer le temps avant d'aller manger ...


Bon ça  mais leurs pochettes c'est pas ça Coldplay quand même...  
Je peux faire quelquechose  :love: 
dis donc le Corse, j'te paye une grappa coup de boule et toi rien ? t'es à découvert de coup de boule grappa ou quoi ?   
Daniel Darc est un mec extra que je vais rencontrer prochainement...  
Grand fan des Smiths... :love:


----------



## teo (5 Mars 2005)

mix Jondi & Spech, Looq radio - janvier 2005


----------



## Mac ¼nos (5 Mars 2005)

sinon, j'aime écouter Benabar et comme groupe anglais mes Beatles, les Stone


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Daniel Darc est un mec extra que je vais rencontrer prochainement...
> Grand fan des Smiths... :love:



Passe lui le bonjour d'un de ses plus grands fans (en toute modestie), qui est toujours rassuré quand il apprend qu'il est encore en vie    :love:
Pour le reste... la bouteille est vide ; mais elle est en traine de se remplir à nouveau


----------



## Macounette (5 Mars 2005)

DM les singles 1981-1998 :love:


----------



## Mac ¼nos (5 Mars 2005)

Sur canal+, hier, Daniel Darc était aux cotés de Bashung, super duo!


----------



## yvos (5 Mars 2005)

Un groupe fondamental, Slint : washer, spiderland


----------



## Mac ¼nos (5 Mars 2005)

Niel Diamond, c'est super!
une reprise de ' c'est en septembre" de bécaud : September ...
supère cette version


----------



## elektroseb (5 Mars 2005)

Mac ¼nos a dit:
			
		

> Sur canal+, hier, Daniel Darc était aux cotés de Bashung, super duo!



Arf, j'ai raté ça...  :hein: 

Là j'écoute les Talking Heads - Once In A Lifetime


----------



## Mac ¼nos (5 Mars 2005)

l'emmission va bien repasser sur canal+ (c'était à 21H)


----------



## IceandFire (5 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Passe lui le bonjour d'un de ses plus grands fans (en toute modestie), qui est toujours rassuré quand il apprend qu'il est encore en vie    :love:
> Pour le reste... la bouteille est vide ; mais elle est en traine de se remplir à nouveau



Ok !!!  :love: ça m'étonnais aussi..;  quand on habite la plus belle île du monde... :love: 
je verrais avec Daniel de lui dire ton attachement


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mars 2005)

Moi le matin pour me reviller je fais peter le Metal Indus Industriel qui raconte l'histoire de la lutte des homems contre les machines ( et ce bien avant Matrix  ) 





( stook toi qu'à l'air d'etreculturé, tu connais ça ?  )


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ( stook toi qu'à l'air d'etreculturé, tu connais ça ?  )





Ha! je le connais pas celui là, pour moi Fear Factory s'est arreté avec Re-manufacture un remix bidon de l'excellent manufacture....il faudrait que j' écoute leurs derniers album.....


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mars 2005)

Ben les deux derniers sont de qualité inégale:
DIGIMORTAL: Pas terrible ( tensions au sein du groupe )





Le dernier: Archetype: Beaucoup mieux:  




Comme dirait Mickael Jackson : IIHIII !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mars 2005)

allez, un petit coup de Doors et j'y vais.......  










ps: merci Pierrou pour le tuyaux....


----------



## guigz77 (6 Mars 2005)

Du jazz bien swing de quoi danser du Lindy Hop (count basie, ella fitzgerald, tuxedo big band, louis prima...)
De la salsa cubaine (cojunto massalia, tito puente, los van van...)
De l'electro jazz pour faire la vaisselle (st germain, erik truffaz...)


----------



## teo (6 Mars 2005)

Mac ¼nos a dit:
			
		

> Sur canal+, hier, Daniel Darc était aux cotés de Bashung, super duo!



Je les ai loupés.
J'ai juste vu le morceau de DD, morceau sur la fin (pas regardé les Victoires jusqu'au bout, ça faisait tard), j'adore ce gars.
Son Olympia était magique, l'hommage seul au piano de Christophe à Daniel était superbe, poignant.
Hier soir, j'ai été ému par deux fois, tout bête: des flash-back d'expression ou d'attitude quand il chantait qui me faisait voir le Daniel de l'époque Taxi Girl. L'autre moment, tout con, tout bête, la séquence larme, la chtite Vanessa qui chiale avec Gainsbarre qui s'marre, j'l'avais vu à l'époque et là, j'ai envie soudain de me passer un _Dis-lui toi que je t'aime_, que je pourrais écouter longtemps en boucle.

Je finis un Mix Jondi & Spech, _Looq radio - Nov. 2005_ pour me réveiller en douceur, du 130 bpm parfaitement calibrée pour éveiller mes neurones...

Maintenant David Bowie et _Black Tie, White Noise_. Spécial dédicace à M  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Berthold (6 Mars 2005)

René Aubry, Plaisirs d'amours.


----------



## teo (6 Mars 2005)

_Civic Education In The Real Wolrd_ mix de Jondi & Spesh


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (6 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Civic Education In The Real Wolrd_ mix de Jondi & Spesh



Dans la famille l'hôpital se fout de la charité, je demande Monsieur Teo :

Dire que je me suis fait traité de monomaniaque parce que j'écoutais un peu (  ) Undertones


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (6 Mars 2005)

Je viens de découvrir l'album Ego War d'Audio Bullys grâce à un copain, c'est pas mal du tout, surtout pour la chanson 'Snake'.


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

bon, vous m'excuserez pour la taille de l'image ci dessous....

The Who, Le concert en dvd.....:


----------



## Berthold (6 Mars 2005)

Excellent ! Je ne l'ai qu'en VHS (berk), mais


----------



## je hais les ordis (6 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, vous m'excuserez pour la taille de l'image ci dessous....


NON !!!! c'est hors de questions, n'y pense meme pas !! 

hello berthold, message lu et approuvé 

la pour commencé ce qui aurait du être commencé il y a longtemps,c'est a dire la journée, j'écoute un pti Rage against the machine. le premier


----------



## IceandFire (6 Mars 2005)

Le dernier Album de Julien Jacob : Cotonou...
Afrique, lyrique, sympathique


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> NON !!!! c'est hors de questions, n'y pense meme pas !!



allons.....elle rentre dans l'ecran quand meme....


----------



## je hais les ordis (6 Mars 2005)

bon allez je suis trop vieux pour ces conneries ( rage ), un peu de musique sérielle, mais accessible quand même, la nuit transfigurée de schoenberg.......




http://images.google.fr/images?q=tbn:zyIiwP6Waw4J:http://www.usc.edu/isd/archives


----------



## Berthold (6 Mars 2005)

Tu n'aurais pas embrouillé tes balises ?


----------



## Dedalus (7 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> bon allez je suis trop vieux pour ces conneries ( rage ), un peu de musique sérielle, mais accessible quand même, la nuit transfigurée de schoenberg.......



   
Déjà posté mais par Boulez


----------



## teo (7 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Dans la famille l'hôpital se fout de la charité, je demande Monsieur Teo :
> 
> Dire que je me suis fait traité de monomaniaque parce que j'écoutais un peu (  ) Undertones




Pour la défense de mon client -ici nommé Teo - je tiens à faire remarquer que, si les auteurs des mix sont effectivement Jondi & Spesh et que mon client les écoutent très souvent en ce moment, ces mix ont une durée moyenne de 1h, et qu'ils sont une suite d'artistes *différents* [une partie des playlists est lisible ci-après].
De plus, en comparaison, d'avec le plaignant -ici nommé Monsieur Pitchfork - l'écoute des 11 morceaux de mon client (d'une durée totale de 11h 08 mn et 40 secondes) demande du temps, tout comme l'écoute *en boucle* d'un certain groupe, ici mentionné Undertones, dont la durée moyenne [calculée sur deux albums dont je garde le titre à disposition de chacun] est de 2mn 37s. Les Jurés apprécieront d'eux-même s'il y a monomanie effective dans ce cas, et si oui, de quel côté... 
Suite à ces fallacieuses allégations concernant l'image de mon client, nous demandons à l'Assemblée ici-présente excuses publiques ici-même et un cdb de dommages et intérêts    _(Un peu de démagogie ne fait pas de mal..._.
Par égard à la famille de l'accusé et au passé glorieux de cet homme qui fut un jour, _le meilleur d'entre nous_, je ne demanderai pas le bannissement des forums. Il faut savoir raison garder.

*Playlists:*


> Jondi & Spesh Present Loöq Radio
> ALL SHOWS: TRACKLISTS
> 
> Track List for February 2005
> ...



Pour info, toujours de J&S, _Loöq Radio July 2004_


----------



## IceandFire (7 Mars 2005)

je demande la relaxe monsieur le juge.....    
belle plaidoirie   qui à touché les jurés......


----------



## IceandFire (7 Mars 2005)

pardon ? qui je suis...??? euh disons un gars qui aime le rock and roll et qui écoute midnight oil en ce moment....quel album ??? Diesel and dust pourquoi..????!!!!! 
je plaide coupable.....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour la défense de mon client -ici nommé Teo - je tiens à faire remarquer que, si les auteurs des mix sont effectivement Jondi & Spesh et que mon client les écoutent très souvent en ce moment, ces mix ont une durée moyenne de 1h, et qu'ils sont une suite d'artistes *différents* [une partie des playlists est lisible ci-après].
> De plus, en comparaison, d'avec le plaignant -ici nommé Monsieur Pitchfork - l'écoute des 11 morceaux de mon client (d'une durée totale de 11h 08 mn et 40 secondes) demande du temps, tout comme l'écoute *en boucle* d'un certain groupe, ici mentionné Undertones, dont la durée moyenne [calculée sur deux albums dont je garde le titre à disposition de chacun] est de 2mn 37s. Les Jurés apprécieront d'eux-même s'il y a monomanie effective dans ce cas, et si oui, de quel côté...
> Suite à ces fallacieuses allégations concernant l'image de mon client, nous demandons à l'Assemblée ici-présente excuses publiques ici-même et un cdb de dommages et intérêts    _(Un peu de démagogie ne fait pas de mal..._.
> Par égard à la famille de l'accusé et au passé glorieux de cet homme qui fut un jour, _le meilleur d'entre nous_, je ne demanderai pas le bannissement des forums. Il faut savoir raison garder.



Monsieur Teo, 

En qualité de _meilleur d'entre nous_, je pourrais invoquer pour plaider ma cause l'_argumentum ad baculum_ mais je n'en ferais rien car je suis beau joueur.

Récemment un certain gouvernement d'un certain pays a rétabli l'apprentissage d'un chant patriotique bien connu : je suggère qu'Undertones soit écrit au patrimoine culturel mondial.

Quel groupe s'est intéressé aux grands classiques shakespearien ? C'est Undertones : _(Like A) Romeo and Juliet_

Quel groupe s'est intéressé à la cause féministe ? C'est Undertones : _Let's Talk About Girls_, _The Way Girls Talk_ et _Girls That Don't Talk_

Quel groupe a suggéré la Love Parade ? C'est Undertones : _The Love Parade_

Quel groupe a inventé la positive attitude (certes personne n'est responsable de l'utilisation de ses propres créations) ? C'est Undertones : _The Positive Touch_ 

Je ne vais pas plus loin dans la démonstration.

Concernant, la durée des créations de Undertones : comme disait l'autre, le discours bref et le discours long mènent au même point.

Du haut des pyramides desquelles 40 siècles d'histoire nous contemplent, Undertones est au sommet tandis que Jondi & Spesh à la base.

La couleur de votre cou de boule, c'est bien rouge ?

Bien à vous et bonjour chez vous

PS-1 : j'ai gardé quelques noisettes en réserve si nécessaire

PS-2 : comme vous l'avez remarqué nos profils n'ont pas été mis à jour depuis quelque temps, Il y aura peut- être des surprises.

PS-3 : je cherche une version gothique ou industrielle du disque ci-dessous, je prends même des reprises bossa-nova ou des remixes de Jondi & Spesh


----------



## teo (7 Mars 2005)

et pendant ce temps, les marmottes... 

Je m'attendais à mieux comme argumentaire'
On s'éloigne de la monomanie pour parler qualité...
Je n'ai jamais attaqué les _Undertones_ sur ce terrain là, je ne peux plus ni ne me sentirais d'attaque pour réfuter les dires d'un John Peel, même s'il était encore de ce monde 
D'ailleurs j'en suis un fervent admirateur, comme tout le monde peut le vérifier sur ma page AS...
je m'arrêterai là... 

Si vous voulez continuer, je reste à votre disposition pour un combat sur le pré, je vous laisse le choix de la bière, de l'heure (pas trop tôt, l'aube, ça passe pas avec moi) et de l'endroit.  
Vos témoins préviendront les miens, monsieur.  



_[mais qu'est-ce qu'on rigole quand même...  ]_


----------



## IceandFire (7 Mars 2005)

Votre honneur, je me permets d'intervenir en la faveur de l'accusé; cet homme est un mélomane qui aime les remix certes  mais il à bon coeur  je fais appel à votre haute diligence (sans les indiens  ) pour aider cette personne à écouté des versions non remixées.... merci 
exemple comme moi, l'avocat, R.E.M adventures in HI-FI....non remixé  (coucou FANREM  )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> et pendant ce temps, les marmottes...
> 
> Je m'attendais à mieux comme argumentaire'
> On s'éloigne de la monomanie pour parler qualité...
> ...



Mon petit Teo,

Dans mon profil Last.fm/AS, et avec les chiffres actuels, il y a un groupe qui s'appelle Cenobita : j'ai écouté un peu plus de 6 fois plus Undertones que Cenobita mais j'ai 47 chansons d'Undertones contre 1 seule de Cenobita. La monomanie n'est pas du côté d'Undertones.

Un extrait de la chanson en question : Confessions. Cela dépote un petit peu


----------



## teo (7 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit Teo,
> 
> Dans mon profil Last.fm/AS, et avec les chiffres actuels, il y a un groupe qui s'appelle Cenobita : j'ai écouté un peu plus de 6 fois plus Undertones que Cenobita mais j'ai 47 chansons d'Undertones contre 1 seule de Cenobita. La monomanie n'est pas du côté d'Undertones.
> 
> Un extrait de la chanson en question : Confessions. Cela dépote un petit peu



Pffff...   
Bon rien ne vaut du vrai, du vrai qui vaut son baril du goudron et des plumes.  :sleep: 

 _We are connected (Active Love Mix) _par Jondi & Spesh, c'est leur "tube"... et OK, je l'écoute pas mal depuis ce matin (vous trouverez  le truc sur le Store pour ceux qui veulent vraiment)

Et puis là, c'est Dario Moreno... c'est terrible... ça vaut pas Cenobita, ça dépote moins, on est d'accord...


----------



## teo (7 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit Teo,
> 
> Dans mon profil Last.fm/AS, et avec les chiffres actuels, il y a un groupe qui s'appelle Cenobita : j'ai écouté un peu plus de 6 fois plus Undertones que Cenobita mais j'ai 47 chansons d'Undertones contre 1 seule de Cenobita. La monomanie n'est pas du côté d'Undertones.
> 
> Un extrait de la chanson en question : Confessions. Cela dépote un petit peu



Pffff...   
Bon rien ne vaut du vrai, du vrai qui vaut son baril de goudron et des plumes.  :sleep: 

 _We are connected (Active Love Mix) _par Jondi & Spesh, c'est leur "tube"... et OK, je l'écoute pas mal depuis ce matin (vous trouverez  le truc sur le Store pour ceux qui veulent vraiment)

Et puis là, c'est Dario Moreno... c'est terrible... ça vaut pas Cenobita, ça dépote moins, on est d'accord...


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pffff...
> Bon rien ne vaut du vrai, du vrai qui vaut son baril de goudron et des plumes.  :sleep:




ca te tiens a coeur cette histoire, tu doublonnes.....    

là, j'ecoute Dylan et sa version de knockin on heaven's doors


----------



## teo (7 Mars 2005)

si un modo peut supprimer l'un des messages... c'est les serveurs qui bafouillaient tout à l'heure...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ca te tiens a coeur cette histoire, tu doublonnes.....
> 
> là, j'ecoute Dylan et sa version de knockin on heaven's doors



En plus dans la journée en chat il m'expliquait que lorsque le forum ramait si on cliquait plusieurs fois cela faisait plusieurs posts     

Il est des nôtres


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Mars 2005)

Je viens de découvrir ça 







Vive la disco!!!!    

:love:


----------



## teo (7 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> En plus dans la journée en chat il m'expliquait que lorsque le forum ramait si on cliquait plusieurs fois cela faisait plusieurs posts
> 
> Il est des nôtres




Oh toi, t'es qu'un rapporteur d'abord... 

bon j'ai du double cliquer, c'est peut-être pas la faute aux forums... mais bon...  mais zavaient qu'à pas ramer d'abord...


----------



## Pierrou (7 Mars 2005)

Un peu de punk ne fait jamais de mal


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de punk ne fait jamais de mal




le punk ne fait que du bien....mais tripote je connais pas....     


ps:


----------



## Bassman (7 Mars 2005)

tripode moi la bip avec les doigts


----------



## KARL40 (7 Mars 2005)

Petit groupe basque ...


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de découvrir ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et je suppose que tu a juste regardé la pochette et pas écouter le disque ?


----------



## alcahest (7 Mars 2005)

Eh bien moi j'écoute Radio FG en streaming !!


----------



## sofiping (7 Mars 2005)

BECKMellowgold :love:


----------



## KARL40 (7 Mars 2005)

Et puis comme je pars voir un pote, dans le ipod on va choisir un peu de dub pour le voyage ....


----------



## teo (8 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de punk ne fait jamais de mal




Je dirai même qu'un peu de punk, ça fait toujours du bien... 
C'était quoi au fait ? 


_Pour Audioscrobbler, les classements de la semaine ont été mis à jour cette nuit ou hier soir. Par contre, on a toujours pas les classements à l'ancienne, ni la plupart des classements dans les pages persos contrairement à la page du groupe. Nous attendons avec impatience l'arrivée d'Iceandfire parmi nous. Comme partout, les serveurs rament face à la masse des utilisateurs..._


----------



## IceandFire (8 Mars 2005)

héhéhéhéhéhé coucou Olive   c'est quoi comme groupe tripod ?   
bon ben là j'écoute l'album de Ridan....sympa le gars, victoire de la musique samedi dernier pour cet album révélation... et pitete une belle surprise dans la presse soon....


----------



## teo (8 Mars 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> héhéhéhéhéhé coucou Olive   c'est quoi comme groupe tripod ?
> bon ben là j'écoute l'album de Ridan....sympa le gars, victoire de la musique samedi dernier pour cet album révélation... et pitete une belle surprise dans la presse soon....




Si son album est bien, hésites pas à en faire la promo, j'ai bien envie de craquer...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je dirai même qu'un peu de punk, ça fait toujours du bien...
> C'était quoi au fait ?
> 
> 
> _Pour Audioscrobbler, les classements de la semaine ont été mis à jour cette nuit ou hier soir. Par contre, on a toujours pas les classements à l'ancienne, ni la plupart des classements dans les pages persos contrairement à la page du groupe. Nous attendons avec impatience l'arrivée d'Iceandfire parmi nous. Comme partout, les serveurs rament face à la masse des utilisateurs..._



Le profil du meilleur d'entre nous a été mis à jour : toujours les mêmes en tête du classement bien que la croissance (   ) d'écoute s'essoufle (  ).

Teo, je me suis livré à une étude scientifique très sérieuse des croisements des profils, calcul de moyenne, d'écart-type et tutti quanti : tout indique que tu es le 2ème à écouter Céline Dion - le 1er c'est iTof. Peux tu confirmer ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Mars 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> héhéhéhéhéhé coucou Olive   c'est quoi comme groupe tripod ?
> bon ben là j'écoute l'album de Ridan....sympa le gars, victoire de la musique samedi dernier pour cet album révélation... et pitete une belle surprise dans la presse soon....



J'ai déjà promis mon Télérama     

Manic Street Preachers en ce moment : "She is Suffering"


----------



## IceandFire (8 Mars 2005)

il est très bien , c'est soigné, la prod est très bonne, les paroles sont balaises... un must.. allez craque  
Didier ce sera pas telerama


----------



## teo (8 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Le profil du meilleur d'entre nous a été mis à jour : toujours les mêmes en tête du classement bien que la croissance (   ) d'écoute s'essoufle (  ).
> 
> Teo, je me suis livré à une étude scientifique très sérieuse des croisements des profils, calcul de moyenne, d'écart-type et tutti quanti : tout indique que tu es le 2ème à écouter Céline Dion - le 1er c'est iTof. Peux tu confirmer ?




Euh... je vais dire oui. C'est toi l'économiste !
Et toi en tête de Top songs, toujours Ozone ? 

J'ai déjà promis mon Télérama moi aussi, je ne sais pas si c'est pour la même chose, mais il semble qu'"on" prenne ses précautions   

Là, c'est _Plastic passion_ des Cure sur _Three Imaginary boys_. Tellement bien !

Moi, j'ai l'original, pas la nouvelle version collector






_Note de bas de page: je déteste qu'on m'appelle comme la douce au marin musclé:  c'est mon côté féminin qui se rebelle. Elle est pas assez mignonne. No apologize needed, just remember _


----------



## IceandFire (8 Mars 2005)

Super Cure !!!! Ok Mister Olivier Teo oneeugaineuh  bon moi je fais un saut dans les 80' avec A-HA les single best of de la folie  .... niveau paroles c'est pas RIDAN...mais bon c'est frais


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Note de bas de page: je déteste qu'on m'appelle comme la douce au marin musclé:  c'est mon côté féminin qui se rebelle. Elle est pas assez mignonne. No apologize needed, just remember _



Comme j'écoute "Lost in The Supermarket" de Clash:

Tu as un Palm, Olive ?


----------



## IceandFire (8 Mars 2005)

bon du sérieux LLOYD COLE


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Mars 2005)

hail to the Thief de Radiohead :love:


----------



## kabeha (8 Mars 2005)




----------



## Berthold (8 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Comme j'écoute "Lost in The Supermarket" de Clash:
> 
> Tu as un Palm, Olive ?


J'ai un petit faible pour leur deuxième album, presque entier :




Ça défoule bien. Surtout Guns on the roof.


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2005)

pourquoi je suis en train d'écouter ça ? :rateau:


----------



## Berthold (8 Mars 2005)

Ça c'est une bonne question...


----------



## IceandFire (8 Mars 2005)

Frantz Ferdinand...  c'est sympa...pas révolutionnaire, mais sympa....


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Mars 2005)

Un petit Red Hot Chili Peppers avec Other Side


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi je suis en train d'écouter ça ? :rateau:


 Parce que c'est génial :love:


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Parce que c'est génial :love:



peu être  :rateau:


----------



## teo (8 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi je suis en train d'écouter ça ? :rateau:



Parce que _Guadalquivir_ est une des plus belles chansons de ces dix dernières années ?

Que Brigitte est une folle magnifique ?
Parce que tu es un zazou ?
Plein de bonnes raisons, non ?

Là je me fais _Lagos communique_ de Thievery Corporation sur _The Outernational Sound [DJ mix]_ et le fameux _Guadalquivir_ pour être sûr de ce que j'avance. Je persiste.

Sinon, j'avoue, j'ai craqué: je suis allé dans un shop de cd pas cher et j'ai acheté 7 cd pour 28 ¤.
Oum Kalsoum, un double Miles Davis, un Duke Ellington, un Nat King Cole et 2 anthologies: Blues et Rock'n roll.
A 3¤50 le CD, je ne me ruine pas trop (pour la ruine, je me suis fait un trip librairie rue ste croix de la B et, là, je me suis vraiment fait plaisir  ).


----------



## je hais les ordis (8 Mars 2005)

oulalala brigitte fontaine c'est une toxico, je l'avais vu dans une seance d'enregistrement, je sais pas ce qu'elle avait pris mais elle a mis 10 minutes pour se servir un verre d'eau  . 

Bon de mon coté c'est la nostalie du vieux swing, Billy holliday  , quel dommage que les techniques d'enregistrement à cette époque étaient si mauvaises.....


----------



## teo (8 Mars 2005)

si on jugeait les artistes en enlevant les toxicos, les alcoolos et tout les autres... je sais pas s'il resterait grand chose à voir... enfin...


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Mars 2005)

Si en plus on enlève ceux qui boivent de l'eau


----------



## je hais les ordis (8 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> si on jugeait les artistes en enlevant les toxicos, les alcoolos et tout les autres... je sais pas s'il resterait grand chose à voir... enfin...


 
mouais tu l'aurrais vu tu ne dirais pas ca....ca m'a limite choqué, cette petite dame qu'a l'air en forme à la télé et complètement ravagée en réalité...sinon j'ai rien contre elle teo, d'ailleurs c'est un constat que j'ai fait depuis longtemps que tous les artistes se droguent.
enfin voila....


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> si on jugeait les artistes en enlevant les toxicos, les alcoolos et tout les autres... je sais pas s'il resterait grand chose à voir... enfin...


D'un autre côté s'ils consommaient moins ça faiarit baisser le sprix, pasque là...


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté s'ils consommaient moins ça faiarit baisser le sprix, pasque là...



Le prix de quoi, SM ?

Du disque ?

Ou de la dope ?


----------



## teo (8 Mars 2005)

Bon, c'est jamais joli quelqu'un défoncé, j'ai vu des artistes et des gens comme toi et moi dans cet état, je sais comment c'est aussi. Mais là on parle d'autre chose, on parle de ce qu'ils créent. Pas d'eux.
J'ai peut-être été un peu nerveux sur l'étiquette que tu lui as collé, j'aurai peut-être pas du réagir.

_Aujourd'hui, j'ai un peu les nerfs à pot de fleur comme dirait l'autre... _


----------



## kabeha (8 Mars 2005)

Revenons au sujet, pour ceux qui aiment les (bons) violonneux


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> si on jugeait les artistes en enlevant les toxicos, les alcoolos et tout les autres... je sais pas s'il resterait grand chose à voir... enfin...



et si on faisait de meme avec le reste de la population il resterait pas grand monde sur cette planete...;


bon, j'ecoute les Stooges, pour changer..... 









je sais pas si c'est le logo de la journee de la femme mais il rame google aujourd'hui...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est jamais joli quelqu'un défoncé, j'ai vu des artistes et des gens comme toi et moi dans cet état, je sais comment c'est aussi. Mais là on parle d'autre chose, on parle de ce qu'ils créent. Pas d'eux.
> J'ai peut-être été un peu nerveux sur l'étiquette que tu lui as collé, j'aurai peut-être pas du réagir.
> 
> _Aujourd'hui, j'ai un peu les nerfs à pot de fleur comme dirait l'autre... _



Je ne cherche pas à (re)lancer une quelconque polémique qui a eu lieu ou pas d'ailleurs mais c'est juste une question que je vous pose : lorsque vous écoutez de la musique faites vous attention à l'artiste ou au groupe quitte à ne plus écouter un artiste ou un groupe dont l'attitude n'est pas conforme à vos principes de vie ?

Pour coller avec l'actualité, et pour donner un exemple, n'écouteriez/n'écoutez vous plus Michael Jackson à cause de son actualité judiciaire ?


----------



## je hais les ordis (8 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je ne cherche pas à (re)lancer une quelconque polémique qui a eu lieu ou pas d'ailleurs mais c'est juste une question que je vous pose : lorsque vous écoutez de la musique faites vous attention à l'artiste ou au groupe quitte à ne plus écouter un artiste ou un groupe dont l'attitude n'est pas conforme à vos principes de vie ?
> 
> Pour coller avec l'actualité, et pour donner un exemple, n'écouteriez/n'écoutez vous plus Michael Jackson à cause de son actualité judiciaire ?


 
certaines pillules sont un peu dures a avaler......je crois pour moi que ca dépend de l'artiste et de la pillule.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Mars 2005)

En ce moment


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je ne cherche pas à (re)lancer une quelconque polémique qui a eu lieu ou pas d'ailleurs mais c'est juste une question que je vous pose : lorsque vous écoutez de la musique faites vous attention à l'artiste ou au groupe quitte à ne plus écouter un artiste ou un groupe dont l'attitude n'est pas conforme à vos principes de vie ?
> 
> Pour coller avec l'actualité, et pour donner un exemple, n'écouteriez/n'écoutez vous plus Michael Jackson à cause de son actualité judiciaire ?



concernant Jackson, pas de risque je ne l'apreciais avant alors apres son proces....non plus.
mais , oui, on en a deja parlé, Lynyrd skynyrd est composé d'une bande de raciste pur et dur mais il font de la bonne musique, gary moore est un C***** et il a fait quelque bon morceau...
la musique importe plus que l'auteur... en tout cas pour moi...

là, je suis passé a Ben Harper...


----------



## teo (8 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je ne cherche pas à (re)lancer une quelconque polémique qui a eu lieu ou pas d'ailleurs mais c'est juste une question que je vous pose : lorsque vous écoutez de la musique faites vous attention à l'artiste ou au groupe quitte à ne plus écouter un artiste ou un groupe dont l'attitude n'est pas conforme à vos principes de vie ?
> 
> Pour coller avec l'actualité, et pour donner un exemple, n'écouteriez/n'écoutez vous plus Michael Jackson à cause de son actualité judiciaire ?




Tout dépend de l'artiste et de ce qu'il dit dans ses morceaux et ce qu'il dit en interview.
J'ai arrêté d'écouter certains groupes du fait de ce qu'ils avaient pu écrire dans leurs morceaux ou dire en interview. J'ai du mal avec certains rappeurs ou ragga vu la teneur antisémite, mysogyne ou homophobe de leurs morceaux. Mais ce sont pas les seuls. Y'a les les réactionnaires chrétiens intégristes. Ou certains autres groupes qui ne se cachent presque plus d'être fascistes. Là, j'ai arrêté aussi (sauf peut-être Brigitte Bardot et la _Calanque_). Je continue à écouter certains sympathisants scientologues, mais ça me fait chier. J'attend la goutte d'eau...

Pour ce qui est de MJ, il est toujours innocent, non, jusqu'à preuve du contraire ? Et puis il a jamais à ma connaissance écrit de chansons poussant à la pédophilie. Je peux continuer à écouter Billie Jean tranquille ?


----------



## elektroseb (8 Mars 2005)

En ce moment c'est:
Les visiteurs du soir "je t'écris d'un pays"  
sur une vieille compil new wave


----------



## IceandFire (8 Mars 2005)

White stripes...vivement le prochain...  
tiens au fait les Wedding Present sortent un nouvel opus...chouette  enfin il parait qu'il est superbe...selon les gens qui ont le "promotional copy" avant le commun des mortels....


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Mars 2005)

Red Light Districht d'Anthony Rother pour le moment


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu es un zazou ?



possible :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Mars 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> White stripes...vivement le prochain...
> tiens au fait les Wedding Present sortent un nouvel opus...chouette  enfin il parait qu'il est superbe...selon les gens qui ont le "promotional copy" avant le commun des mortels....



Steve avec 2 "E" mais pas à la suite     tu n'a pas bien lu le lien que je t'ai envoyé   : cela parle des Wedoes et je confirme c'est très bien


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Tout dépend de l'artiste et de ce qu'il dit dans ses morceaux et ce qu'il dit en interview.
> J'ai arrêté d'écouter certains groupes du fait de ce qu'ils avaient pu écrire dans leurs morceaux ou dire en interview. J'ai du mal avec certains rappeurs ou ragga vu la teneur antisémite, mysogyne ou homophobe de leurs morceaux. Mais ce sont pas les seuls. Y'a les les réactionnaires chrétiens intégristes. Ou certains autres groupes qui ne se cachent presque plus d'être fascistes. Là, j'ai arrêté aussi (sauf peut-être Brigitte Bardot et la _Calanque_). Je continue à écouter certains sympathisants scientologues, mais ça me fait chier. J'attend la goutte d'eau...
> 
> Pour ce qui est de MJ, il est toujours innocent, non, jusqu'à preuve du contraire ? Et puis il a jamais à ma connaissance écrit de chansons poussant à la pédophilie. Je peux continuer à écouter Billie Jean tranquille ?



Bon j'ai pris Michael Jackson car il est dans l'actualité : j'aurais pu prendre d'autres groupes comme Lynyrd Skynyrd dont quelqu'un parlait ce wee-end et que Stook a cité ou de groupes de gothique dont certains sont inconnus des masses


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Mars 2005)

Faith gone, there is no god
No god, no need for faith
Have seen no light, have seen no right
This angry voices keep banging and exploding
In our lives, the truth is never found
In terms of sight. Don't deny
It's getting worse here everyday
And now, by the ways of the Lord
We must act and behave. 

"Be my slave you mindless fool"
The facts are wrong, I don't believe in you
Messengers of holiness
Flesh and blood. Your words cannot get through
...and I saw this earth... 

There's pain, there's war, there's... too many things
But don't think, it's blasphemy
Where's love, where's grace in us
No hate. It's blasphemy
We are upon the gates of hell
We scream...it's blasphemy
Should we kill ourselves for you
Don't think, it's blasphemy. 

...No my son...Believe in yourself
Stop your own hate, you will find it's not too late.
Flow against this rage and pain. Build up your soul.
Don't loose the good sights, it's not too late.
And I know of dreams above, don't blame our names
The Principle: in union we stand, but in unity survive 

I cant see the light
Help me find the path along
Selfishness? Emptiness?
Avoid all needs from anyone?
Only me? Is that the way? Ignore others will? 

No, my son...believe in yourself
If you want love, first love yourself
I am not telling you lies.
It's the Principle of Life
Believe in yourself
if you want love, first love yourself
I am not telling you lies.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Mars 2005)

Heuuuu... désolé d'étaler mon inculture.... Mais c'est de qui? C'est pas mal écrit... On dirait ma psychothérapeute :love: .... Ah? ... C'est pas elle...   :rose:


----------



## Dedalus (8 Mars 2005)

en farfouillant chez amazon à la rencontre de mes souvenirs, j'ai dégoté ça : c'est ma toute première adolescence qui me remonte à la figure (j'ai quelques années de plus que Teo, je crois...)


----------



## Dedalus (8 Mars 2005)

Sinon je viens de voir la page précédente... Kekeland a été souvent cité ici
Quant à Brigitte Fontaine que j'adore, je crois entre nous qu'elle a même pas besoin de quoi que ce soit pour être un peu frapadingue   Y'a des gens comme ça qui sont un peu allumés de naissance, la vie serait triste sans... 


Il y a une très intéressante anthologie appelée Dope and Glory (jazz et blues) des plus illustres morceaux célébrant la drogue


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuu... désolé d'étaler mon inculture.... Mais c'est de qui? C'est pas mal écrit... On dirait ma psychothérapeute :love: .... Ah? ... C'est pas elle...   :rose:




Salut Patoch   

CENOBITA


----------



## Dedalus (9 Mars 2005)

elle, je ne me lasse pas de sa voix...


----------



## IceandFire (9 Mars 2005)

Didier avec "2 D"  je ne sais pas de quoi tu parles !!!???? mais c'est pas grave je parle bien des Wedding Present et de mon pote disquaire qui hier m'a dit que c'était dl'a bombe Bébé  voilà.... 
ils en parlent sur le site des inrocks du reste...


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> possible :rateau:



je crois que tu en es un... et y'a pas de mal, ça fait du bien 


Pitchfork, pour Jackson, c'est vrai qu'on pouvait pas le rater question actualité. Je le met pas dans la catégorie dont je parlais plus haut, car je pense qu'on peut séparer l'artiste de l'homme ici. Déjà car sa culpabilité n'est pas prouvée et que sa musique n'a pas de rapport avec sa "vie privée" si l'on peut dire.
A part ça, je n'excuse rien, si les faits sont finalement avérés (et même si je me méfie de la justice américaine -remember the OJS case-), il faudra qu'il soit condamné. C'est comme Phil Spector ("l'inventeur" du Wall of Sound) qui a été condamné pour le meurtre d'une femme, ça n'enlève rien à ce qu'il a produit et fait auparavant. Ou plus prêt de nous, voir Bertrand Cantat, Marie Trintignant et Noir Désir. J'ai pas plus ou moins écouté avant qu'après. Peut-être plus même (et je suis pas fan).
Dans les 3 cas, ça prouve qu'on est jamais à l'abri de faire des ou une grosse-s saloperie-s. L'étre humain est complexe, c'est ce que ça me dit encore une fois.
J'ai pas le même regard sur un artiste qui appelle au meutre ou à la xénophobie en paroles et en actes. No way. Mais chacun voit la frontière à tel ou tel niveau.
Je met pas d'emoticons, ici, je trouve le sujet trop "sérieux" pour laisser place à des sous-entendus ou malentendus/malcompris.
C'est presqu'un sujet à part entière (j'ai pas suivi une éventuelle polémique du week-end, merci de me pointer le fil s'il y a lieu)

Pour en revenir au sujet du post: iTunes anticipe mes désirs (qui font parfois désordres...):
là, en série:
_Air India_ de Dum Dum Project sur _Desi Vibes_
_Scared (of tomorrow mix)_ de Slacker sur _Pacha Zenith Ibiza '97_ - Ces compilations sont excellentes :love:
_Round and round_ de New Order sur _International_ - Oh yes...
_N&#8217;Vunda_ de Ray Lema sur _Mizila, piano solo_ - Si vous trouvez le disque n'hésitez pas, c'est superbe
_Enjoy the silence_ de Depeche Mode sur _The singles 86>98_ :love: que dire ? que dire ?


Ah, si en entrant dans une salle pour un concert, on vous donne le CD compil du label us Fargo Records  # 4, jetez vous dessus et ne le repoussez pas, j'en ai eu 2 ex. hier soir à la Maroquinerie lors du concert de _Bright Eyes_*, c'est excellent ! quelques artistes du label sont en tournée sur Paris et peut-être en France et ça vaut la peine d'aller sur le site, il y a quelques mp3 à découvrir.

* je vais en parler dans Quels concerts... quand j'aurai un moment aujourd'hui.


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

l'episode des Simpson d'hier m'a donne envie de réécouter cet album....
vive la Talk-box....dont voici le maitre (d'ailleurs Slash dans sa version de la B.O. du Parrain ne s'en sert pas mal non plus...)


----------



## IceandFire (9 Mars 2005)

Teo.... ça faisait longtemps.... : DM  Violator..... miam-miam....yummy-yummy (for the english people  )


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Mars 2005)

...qui détend bien...


----------



## richard-deux (9 Mars 2005)

Actuellement sur ma platine:






  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (9 Mars 2005)

la première pochette est très joile.... je ne connaissais pas.... le disque hein pas Bowie


----------



## Dedalus (9 Mars 2005)

Bah, moi, en ce moment, ce qui domine, c'est le chant lancinant du scanner qui relance de temps à autre son balayage.


----------



## richard-deux (9 Mars 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> la première pochette est très joile.... je ne connaissais pas.... le disque hein pas Bowie



Concert de 1978.  
Le second CD, un live de 1974.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mars 2005)

Voici mes petites écoutes du moment, et pour en savoir plus, il y a toujours mon profil sur AS. 
Ah oui, bonjour à tous 










Pour ce dernier, je ne rentre dans le sujet évoqué plus haut par pitchfork et teo.


----------



## IceandFire (9 Mars 2005)

moi j'ai un marteau piqueur ..;sympa aussi   fenetres ouvertes...avec la voix de dave Gahan qui perce au loin   :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je crois que tu en es un... et y'a pas de mal, ça fait du bien
> 
> 
> Pitchfork, pour Jackson, c'est vrai qu'on pouvait pas le rater question actualité. Je le met pas dans la catégorie dont je parlais plus haut, car je pense qu'on peut séparer l'artiste de l'homme ici. Déjà car sa culpabilité n'est pas prouvée et que sa musique n'a pas de rapport avec sa "vie privée" si l'on peut dire.
> ...



On a déjà discuté de cela en privé et je m'abstiendrai en public car une partie du public n'est justement pas préparée à ce genre de discussions


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> On a déjà discuté de cela en privé et je m'abstiendrai en public car une partie du public n'est justement pas préparé à ce genre de discussions



Oooooooh Pitchounet.... Le WARSAW de Ian? ....


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mars 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> la première pochette est très joile.... je ne connaissais pas.... le disque hein pas Bowie



Un excellent live que je te conseille si tu ne le connaissais pas.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oooooooh Pitchounet.... Le WARSAW de Ian? ....



Affirmatif Patoch   

La quantité de piles que j'ai consommée à écouter sur mon Walkman ce CD et celui-ci






en traversant mes années-collège/lycées et mon mal être, à la limite du processus d'identification avec Ian


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Affirmatif Patoch
> 
> en traversant mes années-collège/lycées et mon mal être, à la limite du processus d'identification avec Ian



Tout pareil... J'ai des séquelles


----------



## KARL40 (9 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Affirmatif Patoch
> 
> La quantité de piles que j'ai consommée à écouter sur mon Walkman ce CD et celui-ci
> 
> ...


 
C'est pas celui là qu'il fallait écouter, simple compilation ...

Par contre "Unknow Pleasures" et "Closer" valent vraiment la peine que l'on s'abîme les oreilles. L'important étant d'en (re)sortir vivant ....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Mars 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas celui là qu'il fallait écouter, simple compilation ...
> 
> Par contre "Unknow Pleasures" et "Closer" valent vraiment la peine que l'on s'abîme les oreilles. L'important étant d'en (re)sortir vivant ....



Au début j'avais commencé par acheter celui-là : évidemment que par la suite "Unknow Pleasures" et "Closer" ont vite intégré ma discothèque


----------



## KARL40 (9 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Au début j'avais commencé par acheté celui-là : évidemment que par la suite "Unknow Pleasures" et "Closer" ont vite intégré ma discothèque


 
Ah ces jeunes, faut toujours qu'ils commencent par la fin !!!  

Sinon, ce matin, pour venir à "l'usine", toujours THE KILLS ...
Et je pense pour encore un bon bout de temps ...

En plus ils passent en "black session" chez Lenoir dans pas longtemps ....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Mars 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ces jeunes, faut toujours qu'ils commencent par la fin !!!
> 
> Sinon, ce matin, pour venir à "l'usine", toujours THE KILLS ...
> Et je pense pour encore un bon bout de temps ...
> ...



Pas toujours :  

sur une cassette que mon frère avait ramené il y avait une chanson de Bauhaus mais pas de titre - en l'occurrence KING VOLCANO -et j'ai tout acheté pour la trouver sur le dernier des albums que j'ai acheté


----------



## Pierrou (9 Mars 2005)

Bon je sais c'est pas vraiment de la musique, mais avec des potes on s'est écouté ça ce matin, le Donjon de Naheulbeuk, avis aux amateurs d'humour de merde et de parodies


----------



## KARL40 (9 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Pas toujours :
> 
> sur une cassette que mon frère avait ramené il y avait une chanson de Bauhaus mais pas de titre - en l'occurrence KING VOLCANO -et j'ai tout acheté pour la trouver sur le dernier des albums que j'ai acheté


 
euh .... c'est juste pour me contredire, hein ?!!  

Sinon, fallait demander ici même !!!


----------



## MrStone (9 Mars 2005)

Aaaah, Bauhaus... :love: [petite larme] leur dernier passage à la Mutualité :love: [/petite larme]
...ça me fait penser que j'ai plein de cd à ripper encore  


Dans un autre registre là j'écoute The Go! Team, _Panther Dash_ sur l'album _Thunder, Lightning, Strike_


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2005)

Là, je commence à écouter _Bright Eyes_, je viens de télécharger ses deux albums sur le Store.
Là c'est _Digital Ash In a Digital Urn_






J'ai craqué. On devrait jamais aller faire un tour dans son Panier d'achat. J'ai sérieusement craqué, pour la première fois depuis juillet.
J'en ai pour la journée  
LP: Bright Eyes - Jimmy Somerville - Jondi & Spesh
EP: Basement Jax - Calogero - Daho

bizarre, on dirait qu'ils m'ont ajouté un single tiré d'un EP dont j'ignore tout... vivement ma facture que je vois si c'est cadeau ou si c'est une erreur...


----------



## IceandFire (9 Mars 2005)

j'ai un ami qui à le vinyl de warsau... mais là c'est encore les whites stripes ....avant un bon coup de RIDAN...


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2005)

Après Bright Eyes...


Jimmy. Autre ambiance 








Edit:
A noter une reprise de DM, _But Not Tonight_, une B-side, que je crois pas connaitre et que je n'ai pas. Si on peut me dire sur quel disque la trouver...

_Come On_ est une vraie tuerie, faut que je vois si y'a pas des remixes qui existent.

C'est du vicieux et du très bon...


----------



## IceandFire (9 Mars 2005)

YYYYOoooouuuu aaaarrrreeeee mmmmmyyyyyy wwwwwoooorrrrrrllllddddddd !!!!!!!!


----------



## MrStone (9 Mars 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un ami qui à le vinyl de warsau...


Héhé 
No no no no no no no no no good, you're no gooooood for me   
Ian déguisé en faux punk première époque :love:


----------



## Pierrou (9 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Là, je commence à écouter _Bright Eyes_, je viens de télécharger ses deux albums sur le Store.
> Là c'est _Digital Ash In a Digital Urn_
> 
> 
> ...



C'est quel genre bright eyes?


----------



## IceandFire (9 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Un excellent live que je te conseille si tu ne le connaissais pas.



Ok je te fais confiance ... là c'est encore "Welcome to the beautifull south" .... album eponyme...enfin presque  :love: Paul Huton était la plus belle voix d'angleterre à l'époque ...en 92 dans les lignes du "énémi" N.M.E  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (9 Mars 2005)

je me suis réveillé longtemps avec cet album en 92 , ya une voix féminine qui inspire le mariage


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> C'est quel genre bright eyes?



Jette un ½il  là  , la 2e partie du post. Tout en bas, y'a un lien avec des extraits à downloader.

Je sais pas trop dire. Country, rock lo-fi, un peu punk aussi, un zest d'électro par moment.
C'est sa voix et sa pêche qui m'ont impressionné.  :love: 

Il a eu des critiques élogieuses (Phil. Barbot, en 2002, lui a mis la barre très haut niveau, avec références à Jeff Buckley, Bob Dylan, Bruce Springsteen, Jonathan Richman, Robert Smith...). Pas facile de garder la tête froide et de passer les portes...


----------



## sofiping (9 Mars 2005)

:

         :love:      :               
TYRANNOSAURUS HIVES


----------



## sofiping (9 Mars 2005)

maintenant , je vais me calmer un peu avec le COLOSSAL YOUTH des YOUNG MARBLE GIANTS   
Avec vos histoires de Joy division et Bauhaus vous m'avez fait tourner la tête   

Woooohuuuuuuuuuwwwwwo




wahhhhh MUSIC FOR EVENINGS a toujours été ma preferée :love:


----------



## elektroseb (10 Mars 2005)

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, ça fait du bien!!!


----------



## teo (10 Mars 2005)

_Barbed wired kisses_ de Jesus & Mary Chain (j'avais pas écouté l'album depuis que j'ai plus de platine vinyl) et particulièrement _Kill Surf City_.









en alternance avec Yma Sumac !  Trop kitsch ...


----------



## IceandFire (10 Mars 2005)

Hello Oliv-Teo  oué on voit ça sur ton état ichat   moi c'est Tappi-Tikkarass... Miranda, avec une certaine Islandaise déjantée.....


----------



## teo (10 Mars 2005)

Là ça change...   je reviens à mes achats d'hier... Conor Oberst (aka Bright Eyes), Jimmy Somerville.

Ca c'est la pochette de _I'm wide awake it's morning_ J'écoute _At the bottom of everything_. J'aurai jamais cru que j'écouterai ça un jour. Il me manque un chapeau de cowboy et des bottes


----------



## IceandFire (10 Mars 2005)

on dirais du tissus !!!!??? "cofee & TV" blur best of complet... ah brit pop quand tu me tiens 
je vais enfiler mes docks, mettre mon sweet Lonsdale, mon 501 stone, et mon duffle coat


----------



## Dedalus (10 Mars 2005)

Rarement vu ici, mais j'aimais bien Cabaret Voltaire (un pote m'a prêté hier Methodology : viens de réécouter Baader Meinhof et Nag nag nag)









Je l'écoute sans le regarder, tout en faisant des scans : Hildegarde Behrens est la Marie que je préfère (j'aime moins la direction d'Abbado)






Les Enfantines, ça me bouleverse toujours


----------



## MrStone (10 Mars 2005)

Là c'est 'Les Savy Fav' (et pas les 'Savy Fav'  ) avec l'improbable pseudo-compil _inches_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Là ça change...   je reviens à mes achats d'hier... Conor Oberst (aka Bright Eyes), Jimmy Somerville.
> 
> Ca c'est la pochette de _I'm wide awake it's morning_ J'écoute _At the bottom of everything_. J'aurai jamais cru que j'écouterai ça un jour. Il me manque un chapeau de cowboy et des bottes



Tu cherches à te produire ? J'ai quelques économies qui traînent  

En ce moment je redécouvre cet album


----------



## MrStone (10 Mars 2005)

_ Keep it Solid Steel_ :love:


----------



## Immelman (10 Mars 2005)

J'ecoute le dernier album de ce magnifique parolier:






Elegia


----------



## Berthold (10 Mars 2005)

Faut comprendre l'italien, no ?


----------



## Immelman (10 Mars 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Faut comprendre l'italien, no ?


 si, alcuni qui lo capiscono


----------



## Dedalus (10 Mars 2005)

Capiche ? comme on dit dans les vieux polars


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Mars 2005)

Je dois dire que pour l'instant je trouve Galvanize des Chemical Brothers hyper terrible :love:


----------



## Muti (10 Mars 2005)

bon! c'est pas que je me lasse! on s'en lasse pas comme ça! mais j'vais aller me faire une petite perf de Mozart et si ça suffit pas on s'en foutra plein les oreilles avec Bach :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing." a dit:
			
		

> Je dois dire que pour l'instant je trouve Galvanize des Chemical Brothers hyper terrible :love:



*Là je m'écoute un petit import avé des extra tracks de Felix da Housecat, une merveille !!!!! * :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Mars 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Faut comprendre l'italien, no ?



J'écoute des groupes/artistes slovènes qui chantent en serbo-croates et je n'y comprends rien
J'écoute des groupes/artistes allemands qui chantent en allemand et je n'y comprends pas tout
J'écoute des groupes/artistes français qui chantent en français et je comprends tout MAIS je me dis que c'est très bien de ne pas tout comprendre au serbo-croate ou à l'allemand

   

Je sais que ce n'est pas celui-ci qu'il faut écouter    mais j'aime bien


----------



## KARL40 (10 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que ce n'est pas celui-ci qu'il faut écouter  mais j'aime bien


 
Encore une fois tu commences par la fin !!   

tu as le "first ans last and always", leur meilleur album ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

Sisters of Mercy, vache ! ça m'rappelle de vieux souvenirs tout ça, de quand j'étais jeune et effarouché


----------



## STL (10 Mars 2005)

dernier album de la chanteuse Camille.  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Mars 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Encore une fois tu commences par la fin !!
> 
> tu as le "first ans last and always", leur meilleur album ?



Leur meilleur album ce n'est pas


----------



## KARL40 (10 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Leur meilleur album ce n'est pas


 
Non !   

Je maintiens le "first ....." :rateau:


----------



## teo (10 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Leur meilleur album ce n'est pas




je crois pour ma part n'en avoir qu'un, j'ai peut-être eu des K7 piratées (ouh... le vilain pirate, _jeune et effarouché_- eh oui tout petit déjà  ) d'autres albums, mais je m'en souviens pas.


Là j'alterne entre _Rendez-vu_ de Basement Jaxx et les _Rendez-vous à Vedra_ de Daho.
J'ai calmé _Come On_ de Jimmy S, mes voisins devaient en avoir marre. La monomanie tue la musique et réjouit le coeur


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Mars 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Non !
> 
> Je maintiens le "first ....." :rateau:



_Trail of Dead_ on commence par lequel ?


----------



## Muti (10 Mars 2005)

dites donc, les gars,vous pourriez pas baisser un peu le son que je puisse écouter mes trucs ringards


----------



## KARL40 (10 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> _Trail of Dead_ on commence par lequel ?


 
Sans hésiter le "source tags and codes" qui est superbement bruyant !
Leur dernier, "worlds apart", comme je l'ai écrit antérieurement, fait plus la part belle à la production et aux espaces. Même s'il contient d'excellents morceaux (will you smile again), il semble trop réfléchit.

Mais j'aimerais bien avoir d'autres avis par contre


----------



## Muti (10 Mars 2005)

sans ,mais suis tjrs là je suis avec beaucoup d'intérêt


----------



## krystof (10 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Rendez-vous à Vedra_ de Daho.




Daho... Etienne ??? Celui qui a fait "week-end à Rome ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

tiens, j'ai envie d'ecouter ça.....


----------



## Muti (10 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, j'ai envie d'ecouter ça.....


Alors écoutons le ensemble si tu veux bien


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> Alors écoutons le ensemble si tu veux bien




bien volontier.....il est si bon cet album.....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bien volontier.....il est si bon cet album.....



   

personne n'aurait un violon ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> personne n'aurait un violon ?




ça devrait ce trouver, tu viens en jouer.....  
amene les flutes a y etre....


----------



## teo (10 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Daho... Etienne ??? Celui qui a fait "week-end à Rome ?



Oui, c'est bien d'*



			Etieeeeeeeeennne ! ! ! !
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

* dont je parle.    Excusez-moi, l'émotion...
Mais il est loin d'avoir fait que ça ! les week-end italiens, c'était il y a 20 ans minimum... 

_Electravedra_, c'est un EP de remix de _Rendez-vous à Vedra_, extrait de l'album _Corps et Armes._ On peut trouver aussi un autre remix de ce morceau sur l'album _Branding_ de Demon.


Sinon, là... ben je donne des munitions pour pitchfork pour la semaine prochaine, je monomachine... enfin, je duomachine...

_We Are Connected (Active Love Mix)_ de Jondi & Spesh sur _We are connected EP_

_Come On_ de Jimmy Somerville sur _Home Again_

C'est pour être sur que j'aurai une BO dans ma tête ce soir en allant retrouver les gloutons...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est bien d' dont je parle.    Excusez-moi, l'émotion...
> Mais il est loin d'avoir fait que ça ! les week-end italiens, c'était il y a 20 ans minimum...
> 
> _Electravedra_, c'est un EP de remix de _Rendez-vous à Vedra_, extrait de l'album _Corps et Armes._ On peut trouver aussi un autre remix de ce morceau sur l'album _Branding_ de Demon.
> ...



Je tire de suite car je ne sais de quoi demain sera fait alors tu parles de la semaine prochaine   

Je ne comprenais pas trop pourquoi tu t'entendais bien avec Monsieur iTof   hors une passion immodérée mais en définitive assez justifiée pour DM    Après tout nul n'est parfait sauf (par définition) le meilleur d'entre nous   Maintenant je sais que la cohérence ou plutôt le manque de cohérence vous réunit - c'est bien et cela me permet d'engueuler mon petit itof :love: 

Allez je ne suis pas revanchard je fais monter vos stats en écoutant _Never Let Me Down Again_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je tire de suite car je ne sais de quoi demain sera fait alors tu parles de la semaine prochaine
> 
> Je ne comprenais pas trop pourquoi tu t'entendais bien avec Monsieur iTof   hors une passion immodérée mais en définitive assez justifiée pour DM    Après tout nul n'est parfait sauf (par définition) le meilleur d'entre nous   Maintenant je sais que la cohérence ou plutôt le manque de cohérence vous réunit - c'est bien et cela me permet d'engueuler mon petit itof :love:
> 
> Allez je ne suis pas revanchard je fais monter vos stats en écoutant _Never Let Me Down Again_


 Tout ça me fait dire que je dois trouver un allié pour Jurassic 5 et les artistes de la Stax...


----------



## IceandFire (10 Mars 2005)

intégrale de placebo....tout les albums et les B-sides....j'espère que ça comptera sur audiomachin


----------



## Pierrou (10 Mars 2005)

Je l'aime à mourir de Cabrel en boucle, parce que c'est joli et que j'essaie de la jouer à la gratte ( j'y arrive pas mal d'ailleurs  )


----------



## je hais les ordis (10 Mars 2005)

ca fait longtemps......waiting on an angel ........et puis c'est sympas a jouer a la guitare aussi


----------



## je hais les ordis (10 Mars 2005)

ah ouais ben harper j'connais aussi c'est pas mal . j'te boule  


la c'est du vieux duke pour moi

tchuss


----------



## je hais les ordis (10 Mars 2005)

Louis Armstrong


----------



## hegemonikon (11 Mars 2005)

*Stacey Kent* : une petite anglaise avec un joli brin de voix


----------



## teo (11 Mars 2005)

J'incohérence une fois de plus. Y'a pas de mal à s'faire du bien.

_It is a just a game. Bzzzzzzz........_


Et pis là, _Domino dancing_, fastoche...


----------



## pixelemon (11 Mars 2005)

the jesus and mary chain "just like honey" à très fort volume dans l'appart avec pas mal d'aigus


----------



## Nico64 (11 Mars 2005)

A quand les bon vieux tubes disco d'anthologie genre les Bee gees, village people, Boney M... sur Itunes Music store??


----------



## IceandFire (11 Mars 2005)

Stephane Belmondo : Wonderland....
Un gars extra....on a bu des cognacs ensembles...


----------



## teo (11 Mars 2005)

c'est vrai que les Bee Gees et Village People... c'est la base...
Pour boney M, tu as des ballades 


mais c'est chiche...


----------



## AcidZool (11 Mars 2005)

Moi, ça va de Kate Bush, en passant par Tori Amos, Leona Naess, Metric, Eisley, Daughter Darling, Björk et bien d'autres.


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2005)

C'est Bjork encore et toujours :love:

je commence a reellement apprecier Medulla :love:


----------



## AcidZool (11 Mars 2005)

Très bon album, mais ma préférence va à Vespertine, enchanteresque.


----------



## IceandFire (11 Mars 2005)

T'es bien un des rares à apprécié vespertine  et c'est pas pour me déplaire au contraire !!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2005)

Moi j'aime bien Vespertine aussi :love:

C'est un de mes albums preferes


----------



## IceandFire (11 Mars 2005)

non mais toi je sais   :*


----------



## AcidZool (11 Mars 2005)

Bon Vespertine est une petite merveille, c'est surtout le regroupement de toutes ses recherches musicales. Comme une trasition avant le grand bouleversement annoncé par Medulla.
Reste que Bachelorette est aussi un de mes albums préférés, surtout les titres All Is Full For Love et Jöga.


----------



## IceandFire (11 Mars 2005)

tu voulais surement dire HOMOGENIC  ....
là c'est Trilok Gurtu qui passe sur itunes.....  et qui est balancé sur audioscrobbler


----------



## AcidZool (11 Mars 2005)

Voila, c'est toujours ce qui arrive quand on veut aller trop vite, lol !


----------



## squarepusher (11 Mars 2005)

bonjour tout le monde 
pour moi ce matin c'est LFO-Tied Up sur l'album Advance


----------



## IceandFire (11 Mars 2005)

Hello Square  allez un coup de KEANE..;hopes & fears.....


----------



## MrStone (11 Mars 2005)

démarrage en douceur avec 9 lazy 9, _paradise blown_







en plus j'aime bien la pochette :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2005)

Klair ke la photo est interessante


----------



## Berthold (11 Mars 2005)

et aussi, tout de suite après :


----------



## hegemonikon (11 Mars 2005)

En boucle depuis ce matin (ne cherchez pas: il n'y a aucun, mais alors aucun rapport entre les deux  )






&






(très bonne version de cette ½uvre de Penderecki en passant...)


----------



## Muti (11 Mars 2005)

Y  :love: you


----------



## Dedalus (11 Mars 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> (très bonne version de cette ½uvre de Penderecki en passant...)



 
Il m'a fallu deux ou trois essais pour apprécier Penderecki Le côté pathos m'avait un peu rebuté la première fois.


----------



## Dedalus (11 Mars 2005)




----------



## Muti (11 Mars 2005)

I kiss you


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mars 2005)

bon, il devient necessaire de nettoyer vos petites esgourdes.....


----------



## IceandFire (11 Mars 2005)

si vous voulez voir ce qu'on écoute en direct live...rendez vous sur audioscrobbler.com   hein Teo, pitch et toute la click !!!???,     bon sinon là c'est Acid House Kings...déjà évoqué dans ce thread somewhere...


----------



## hegemonikon (11 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Il m'a fallu deux ou trois essais pour apprécier Penderecki Le côté pathos m'avait un peu rebuté la première fois.



C'est vrai le pathos gratuit ça peut etre très pénible (comme la guimauve ou le cul-cul d'ailleurs) !

Cependant cette pièce est assez belle si on prend le temps de l'écouter (les oreilles ont aussi un hymen  ).

Allez, ça dégénère un peu: nul pathos (mais là certains peuvent craquer...)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mars 2005)

là c'est Zappa : "Strictly Commercial"  :love:


----------



## MrStone (11 Mars 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Allez, ça dégénère un peu: nul pathos (mais là certains peuvent craquer...)



je crois que c'est trop tard... :rose:



			
				Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> I kiss you



Tiens, pour faire  à certains ici, Dædelus, _exquisite corpse_


----------



## Dedalus (11 Mars 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> je crois que c'est trop tard... :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> Tiens, pour faire  à certains ici, Dædelus, _exquisite corpse_





Il est tout nouveau, ce cadavre exquis, à ce que je vois... à tester


----------



## teo (11 Mars 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> si vous voulez voir ce qu'on écoute en direct live...rendez vous sur audioscrobbler.com   hein Teo, pitch et toute la click !!!???,     bon sinon là c'est Acid House Kings...déjà évoqué dans ce thread somewhere...




il a mais du temps à y gouter, mais maintenant on peut plus le lâcher l' IceaAndFire   


Bright Eyes, _I'm wide awake it's morning_ et _Digital ash in a digital urn_


----------



## IceandFire (11 Mars 2005)

qui moi ?????   GRANADA....c'est beau je vous le recommande.... vous trouverez toutes les infos sur mon profil audioscrobbler


----------



## MrStone (11 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Il est tout nouveau, ce cadavre exquis, à ce que je vois... à tester



Sorti en février, je crois... à signaler : un featuring de TTC


----------



## elektroseb (11 Mars 2005)

Je suis vraiment retombé dans les vieux trucs que j'ai en vynil    
En ce moment, c'est "Hinter den Bergen" de Grauzone en boucle     :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2005)

Là, c'est Anthony Rother "Protektor" avec un dessert :love:


----------



## hegemonikon (11 Mars 2005)

:love:


----------



## IceandFire (11 Mars 2005)

hege j'tinvites    j'ai vu ton inscription sur Audioscrobbler   hein angie


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2005)




----------



## je hais les ordis (11 Mars 2005)

aaaaah.. c'est bon !!!


beaucoup de fans de Bjork ici ....dire qu'elle était punk à ses débuts...


----------



## teo (12 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> aaaaah.. c'est bon !!!
> 
> 
> beaucoup de fans de Bjork ici ....dire qu'elle était punk à ses débuts...




juste un petit tour...
cet album est excellent... 

Sinon, là pas de musique, juste le silence... c'est cool aussi de temps en temps


----------



## Pierrou (12 Mars 2005)

Une reprise de la macarena par brujeria avec une voix d'alcoolique bourré fumeur  en ce moment ! iihiiii !!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Mars 2005)

là, j'écoute le son des cloches qui annoncent la messe...    

MacG ou le curé, il faut choisir... ok je reste !


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Mars 2005)

I miss you de Björk version Telegram :love:


----------



## teo (13 Mars 2005)

Bright Eyes...


----------



## KARL40 (13 Mars 2005)

Nouvel album "w.i.c.k.e.d." avec un cd reggae et un dub  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Mars 2005)

Pink Floyd Relics mais en reedition avec pochette en couleur imprimée sur le vinyl....


----------



## IceandFire (13 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> I miss you de Björk version Telegram :love:



COPIEUSE !!!!     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (13 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bright Eyes...


tiens c'est étonnant !!!!??????   :love:


----------



## IceandFire (13 Mars 2005)

bon dimanche froid...


----------



## elektroseb (13 Mars 2005)

Trop mal au crane pour écouter quoi que ce soit...  :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Mars 2005)




----------



## macarel (13 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Pink Floyd Relics mais en reedition avec pochette en couleur imprimée sur le vinyl....



Pour le coup je l'ai reécouté, que c'est bien,: julia's dream, cirrus minor, les larmes aux yeux.
M... je deviens nostalgique, ça ne va plus :rose:

Ensuite je mettrais Atom heart mother, pour m'achever quoi


----------



## bompi (13 Mars 2005)

"Remotion", de Global Communication. Planant à souhait et impeccable en fond.


----------



## Dedalus (13 Mars 2005)

quand on le découvre associé à ces deux musiciens d'aujourd'hui, le prince-assassin paraît singulièrement d'avant-garde dans ses tragiques dissonances. Un magnifique disque






on a tendance à un peu trop oublier Kurtág parmi les grandes figures de la musique moderne... Enfin, il me semble





Encore un clin d'½il aux rêves humides de ma jeunesse. Hommage à une inspiratrice


----------



## molgow (13 Mars 2005)

Tiken Jah Fakoly


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Mars 2005)

Pink Floyd - The Wall part II :love:


----------



## Tiobiloute (14 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pink Floyd - The Wall part II :love:



  c'est la plus classique d'eux, ma préférée ça reste Money en Live (Album P.U.L.S.E) ......

Lu sur M4E : 
«*Sisi, je m'y connais un peu en informatique. Vous savez, ça fait 15 ans que j'ai des Mac dans mon salon*!*»

Nike Mason, batteur groupe Pink Floyd, écrivain, 61 ans, chez Ardisson 

ON AIR : Moby Live At Glastonburry .....


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2005)

là ? Beans, yo.


----------



## Bassman (14 Mars 2005)

moi je laisse itunes choisir parmis mes 10Go de zik ce matin


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Mars 2005)

Une musique bien planante et appaisante que voilà que je me suis mis.
BOARDS OF CANADA, à ranger parmi le meilleur de l'electronica,  et à conseiller à toutes les oreilles même ceux qui se prétendent insensibles à la musique électronique , ici on est loin des basses ravageuses et des 300 BPM.


----------



## teo (14 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> moi je laisse itunes choisir parmis mes 10Go de zik ce matin





Moi, c'est 60go mais je suis revenu à la bonne métode mix de soirée aussi !

Là c'est la Ciccone avec _Live to tell_ (sur The immaculate collection).
J'avais bien aimé le morceau dans la BO de _Comme un chien enragé_ avec CH. Walken et Sean Penn à l'époque. Il parait qu'il a pris un coup de vieux, mais le morceau, j'aime toujours bien.
Madonna quand tu nous tiens...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (14 Mars 2005)

-------


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mars 2005)

allez, il me faut du "kiréveille"
donc, un petit live de Rage...:








ps: d'ailleur,rage a fait une reprise de Devo sur renegade qui est vraiment excellente...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (14 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> allez, il me faut du "kiréveille"
> donc, un petit live de Rage...:
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful World...


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2005)

Je viens de découvrir Andy Scisco. C'est bien...  

Maintenant, c'est Amos Lee. c'est vachement bien aussi


----------



## macarel (14 Mars 2005)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> c'est la plus classique d'eux, ma préférée ça reste Money en Live (Album P.U.L.S.E) ......
> 
> La plus classique, sais pas, je pense qu'Umma Gumma est quandmême plus "classique", dans le sens Pink floydien. Mais bon, les goûts.............


----------



## Berthold (14 Mars 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Pour le coup je l'ai reécouté, que c'est bien,: julia's dream, cirrus minor, les larmes aux yeux.
> M... je deviens nostalgique, ça ne va plus :rose:
> 
> Ensuite je mettrais Atom heart mother, pour m'achever quoi


Arg. Interstellar overdrive...   :love:   Moi je recule vers A saucerful of secrets. Miam.


----------



## Dedalus (14 Mars 2005)

C'est marrant, moi aussi j'ai été à reculons dans la découverte de PF dans les années 1980, du plus récent (d'alors) au plus ancien, ce qui n'est pas le cas pour tout les groupes. Tout ça pour dire que pour moi c'est celui-là qui reste :


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mars 2005)

n'oublions pas Animal, un de leurs meilleurs albums:








meme si le Wish you were here reste mon prefere....


----------



## KARL40 (14 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, moi aussi j'ai été à reculons dans la découverte de PF dans les années 1980, du plus récent (d'alors) au plus ancien, ce qui n'est pas le cas pour tout les groupes. Tout ça pour dire que pour moi c'est celui-là qui reste :


 
s'il n'y a qu'un album des Floyd à avoir, c'est bien celui-ci !
D'ailleurs c'est simple : je n'ai que celui là  !!!


----------



## steinway (14 Mars 2005)

brahms...


----------



## steinway (14 Mars 2005)

et Tchaikovskyhttp://www.amazon.fr/exec/obidos/tg/browse/-/527474/ref=br_dp_m_4_lf/171-9950908-2152227


----------



## Berthold (14 Mars 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> s'il n'y a qu'un album des Floyd à avoir, c'est bien celui-ci !
> D'ailleurs c'est simple : je n'ai que celui là  !!!


Bah à mon humble avis, il faut les avoir tous, de _piper_ à _the wall_. _Final cut_ est tout à fait dispensable. On peut avec bon sens rajouter _Pompei_ qui est excellent, je n'ai pas retrouvé en CD une compilation sur laquelle figurait un ou deux inédits tels que _Apple and oranges, c'était Monters of rock en vinyl. À la collection on peut se permettre de rajouter The Madcap laughs et l'éponyme de Barrett, les autres albums solos sont passables, que ce soit Gilmour ou Waters(1). Ne parlons pas de Wright, qui m'a systématiquement déçu après ses excellentes compositions des 60's et début 70's ausein du Floyd.

Bon enfin, c'est mon opinion et je la partage.

(1) The pros and cons of hitch-hicking, hormis une pochette sympa , comportait 2, 3 morceaux écoutables. Bof.



_


----------



## Dedalus (14 Mars 2005)

Ce chef-là n'est pas un mou.    (comme dirait Alex)

ça vaudra mieux que ce fadasse et pompier 






... Pourtant j'aime assez d'habitude les bandes sonores de Carl Davis (là la tête lui a enflé   )  et le style stalinien de la pochette m'avait amusé... 

et puis


----------



## hegemonikon (14 Mars 2005)

Pitié tout sauf Rubinstein ! Il m'exaspère au plus haut point 

Solomon/Kubelik 1er concerto de Brahms:







La 9ème de Beethoven (chantée en tchèque  ) Prague 1951 : un monument :


----------



## Tiobiloute (14 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> n'oublions pas Animal, un de leurs meilleurs albums:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oué Wish You Were Here est extraordinaire, j'ai du aller jusqu'en Angleterre pour l'acheter !!!!! Et en plus le disquaire du coin était un fan ..... So i could improve my english !!!!!!


----------



## je hais les ordis (14 Mars 2005)

allez des petits jeunes qui sont vite montés qui ont beaucoup de talents, qui déchirent en live et en plus qui sont souvent en France






un gros big up pour cet album !!! c'est ce que j'appelle de la grosse tuerie !!


----------



## bompi (14 Mars 2005)

Bien plus tranquille et easy listening pour l'instant avec Thievery Corporation ("The Cosmic Game" entremêlé de  "Babylon Rewound").


----------



## Tangi (14 Mars 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, ce matin, pour venir à "l'usine", toujours THE KILLS ...
> Et je pense pour encore un bon bout de temps ...
> 
> En plus ils passent en "black session" chez Lenoir dans pas longtemps ....


...
J'en rajoute une couche :
La Black Session c'était ce soir, et pour la réécouter vous avez jusqu'à demain 21h et c'est ici...

Sinon, en ce moment c'est ça : 


*Emilian Torrini* (Fisherman's woman) :



 
*Camille* (Le fil) :



 
*M83* (Before the dawn heals us) :




*Rubin Steiner* (Drum major !) génialissime :



 
Et surtout *Bloc Party* (Silent alarm) depuis quelques semaines, impossible de s'en lasser    ...



 

P.S. Si par hasard vous ne connaissez pas et que vous êtes curieux, un lien est disponible juste en cliquant sur la pochette de chaque album pour en écouter quelques extraits ...


----------



## IceandFire (14 Mars 2005)

le mieux est encore d'aller sur audioscrobbler.com....  j'ai bon Teo ?


----------



## cyberyoyo (14 Mars 2005)

Renée Olstead


----------



## steinway (15 Mars 2005)

Puccini


----------



## steinway (15 Mars 2005)

et aussi :


----------



## steinway (15 Mars 2005)

sans oublier :


----------



## Dedalus (15 Mars 2005)

J'étais pas trop en phase avec Bruckner, Harnoncourt y a aidé     

Un dernier pour la nuit : celui-là (contrairement à Bruckner) a eu une vie sortant de l'ordinaire...


----------



## Berthold (15 Mars 2005)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Oué Wish You Were Here est extraordinaire, j'ai du aller jusqu'en Angleterre pour l'acheter !!!!! Et en plus le disquaire du coin était un fan ..... So i could improve my english !!!!!!


Wish you were here est le premier Pink Floyd que j'ai écouté. Quand mon frère ainé m'a ramené ça à la maison, je lui ai d'abord dit : « Qu'est-ce-que c'est que cette nullité ? » (J'étais bien jeune, allez...) C'était y'a bientôt 30 ans... Depuis je ne passe pas un mois sans m'en écouter un bout. Shine, ou welcome to the machine, ou Wish you were here... bah, tout.
C'est la vie...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (15 Mars 2005)

Arnold Layne...  :style:


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Arnold Layne...  :style:



super, je l'avais jamais vu ce clip....et pourtant Arnold Layne, j'ai du l'ecouter 1254 fois....
merci.


la avant de me coucher, je m'ecoute un petit peu de Massive Attack....
je melange 100th windows et Mezzanine, ce dernier etant mon prefere des 2, surtout depuis que j'ai vu le film pi.....


----------



## IceandFire (15 Mars 2005)

Courez l'acheter !!!!
Musique Indie pop...avec un peu d'electro mais pas trop  :love: 
CORNERSHOP... nom de l'album : "When i was born for the 7th time"...


----------



## Tangi (15 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>


Un chef-d'oeuvre  ...

...


----------



## Dedalus (15 Mars 2005)

Mes 16 ans !  
Finlement ça tient bien mieux la route que j'aurais cru


----------



## toto (15 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Mes 16 ans !
> Finlement ça tient bien mieux la route que j'aurais cru



Ah...c'était mes 20 ans à moi!  Et c'est vrai que "My Sharona" a traversé les âges sans prendre une ride!! Du reste, notre Michaël Youn national n'a rien trouvé de mieux que de s'en servir pour la BO des 11 Commandements...


----------



## IceandFire (15 Mars 2005)

PORTISHEAD : LIVE IN ROSELAND NYC LIVE... un must...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mars 2005)

Un petit coup de 





Ca réveille


----------



## hegemonikon (15 Mars 2005)

Simple, efficace, rafraîchissant: 69 (presque toutes) belles chansons !

*Magnetic Fields* _69 Love Songs_


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mars 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Arnold Layne...  :style:



Quoiqu'en disent les puristes et je m'attends à une pluie de réactions négatives, je pense que c'est Gilmour qui a donné son âme au Pink Floyd (attention: je dis bien "au" parce qu'on dit "le" Pink Floyd, pas "les"...)


----------



## squarepusher (15 Mars 2005)

Hello Hello . Ce matin j'écoute mon sampleur trax. Ark feat Jamie Lidell- R2D2 bien sympa....
Gary Martin-Samedi cool aussi ...Rah je me demande comment il est l'album de Ark ???
Parait qu'il est "caliente"!


----------



## teo (15 Mars 2005)

_Whole lotta love_ de Led Zeppelin

un des rares morceaux d'eux que je connaisse (oui, je sais, je vais me faire taper).
J'avais adoré la reprise par comment s'appelait-elle ? une miss, fin 90, j'avais acheté le single et on me l'a jamais rendu, après une soirée bien arrosée... ça passait tt le temps sur Couleur 3.


Ah voilà... Goldbug, merci discogs... faut que je parte en recherche là...


----------



## Tangi (15 Mars 2005)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Hello Hello . Ce matin j'écoute mon sampleur trax. Ark feat Jamie Lidell- R2D2 bien sympa....
> Gary Martin-Samedi cool aussi ...Rah je me demande comment il est l'album de Ark ???
> Parait qu'il est "caliente"!


Ce serait pas plutôt RJD2 ??? 












...


----------



## Berthold (15 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Quoiqu'en disent les puristes et je m'attends à une pluie de réactions négatives, je pense que c'est Gilmour qui a donné son âme au Pink Floyd (attention: je dis bien "au" parce qu'on dit "le" Pink Floyd, pas "les"...)


Je pense plutot que dans l'esprit du groupe il s'agit de Pink Floyd, comme Prénom - Nom, puisqu'ils l'ont construit comme ça.

_Oh by the way, which one is Pink ?_


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

en ce moment j ecoute du chill out


----------



## Berthold (15 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Quoiqu'en disent les puristes et je m'attends à une pluie de réactions négatives, je pense que c'est Gilmour qui a donné son âme au Pink Floyd


Bon je ne vais pas etre d'accord mais ce n'est pas grave. Il y a plusieurs périodes PF non comparables. De plus je pense que Gilmour a donné un son au Floyd 2e époque, avec sa guitare et sa voix. C'était Waters le plus influent, mais relativement dans l'ombre (pour autant qu'on puisse etre dans l'ombre dans un groupe pareil). C'est d'ailleurs une des raisons qui a conduit à l'éclatement ensuite.

Arnold Layne est typique de la période Barrett, rien à voir effectivement avec Echoes ou Shine on your crazy diamonds !


----------



## Tangi (15 Mars 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait pas plutôt RJD2 ???


De toute évidence ça n'a rien à voir :rose:...


*RJD2* (Deadringer) :





*RJD2* (Since we last spoke) :






...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Whole lotta love_ de Led Zeppelin
> 
> un des rares morceaux d'eux que je connaisse (oui, je sais, je vais me faire taper).
> J'avais adoré la reprise par comment s'appelait-elle ? une miss, fin 90, j'avais acheté le single et on me l'a jamais rendu, après une soirée bien arrosée... ça passait tt le temps sur Couleur 3.
> ...


 Exact, et c'est génial. Si tu trouves, ça m'interesse. Un petit sample de cette chanson dans ce magnifique album d'ailleurs : 





ça c'est la pochette du DVD, génial également. 

Tangi, as-tu une idée de la provenance des samples de  la chanson "Making Days Longer" dans Since we last spoke de RJD2??? je ne parviens pas à trouver d'infos là-dessus...


----------



## Tangi (15 Mars 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tangi, as-tu une idée de la provenance des samples de  la chanson "Making Days Longer" dans Since we last spoke de RJD2??? je ne parviens pas à trouver d'infos là-dessus...


Non, tout ce que je sais c'est que le chanteur s'appelle *Krohn*...

Désolé ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Mars 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tangi, as-tu une idée de la provenance des samples de  la chanson "Making Days Longer" dans Since we last spoke de RJD2??? je ne parviens pas à trouver d'infos là-dessus...





			
				Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Non, tout ce que je sais c'est que le chanteur s'appelle Krohn...
> 
> Désolé



Un message du meilleur d'entre nous :

C'est un sample de "Interlude 2" sur l'album Bold de Ready Made FC et RJD2 s'est déclaré comme auteur et compositeur


----------



## abba zaba (15 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Un message du meilleur d'entre nous :
> 
> C'est un sample de "Interlude 2" sur l'album Bold de Ready Made FC et RJD2 s'est déclaré comme auteur et compositeur



P'ain, il est vraiment aussi dés½uvré que ça Juppé ?  :rateau:


----------



## teo (15 Mars 2005)

Purée, comment j'ai fait pour avoir du Guetta dans iTunes et dans les oreilles...   

elle est belle la _musique de danse_ française  _Love don't let me go_

Après, j'enquille sur _Brique Rouge 4_, c'est quand même autre chose.

Ed_T_H, apparemment le single de Goldbug est épuisé D étonnant non ?). On se tient au courant 

Pitch', ça fait du bien te lire  en tout cas t'avais raison, la monomanie nous tient tous... y'a qu'à voir mon profil AS de cette semaine.


----------



## teo (15 Mars 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> P'ain, il est vraiment aussi dés½uvré que ça Juppé ?  :rateau:




... et droit dans ses bottes !


----------



## kabeha (15 Mars 2005)




----------



## Dedalus (15 Mars 2005)

Ah je comprends mieux ton pseudo !


----------



## steinway (15 Mars 2005)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

>



j ecoute celui la :


----------



## steinway (15 Mars 2005)

sinon en ce moment c est ca :


----------



## Dedalus (15 Mars 2005)

un autre post dans un autre forum (merci Alan A.) m'a remis ça en mémoire) 







j'aime toujours la voix de Dolores






et puis du duende pour entrer dans la nuit


----------



## IceandFire (15 Mars 2005)

Fab tu vas être content... Singles collection disc 2 tu vois ce que je veux dire ?  vas voir mon profil sur AS si tu veux plus de détails....     enfin tout ça pour dire que c'est très bon...
ça fait un bien fou....
Ps : les cranberries j'adore aussi.... ded


----------



## alcahest (15 Mars 2005)

"Jerk it out" ... j'adore !!


----------



## alcahest (15 Mars 2005)

En ce moment c'est "where is my mind" des Pixies .... ENORME !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

alcahest a dit:
			
		

> "Jerk it out" ... j'adore !!



de Caesar...., la musique de la pub du shuffle entre autre....?


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

alcahest a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment c'est "where is my mind" des Pixies .... ENORME !!!



sur le best of?
un excellent morceau...
bien mis en valeur dans Fight club d'ailleur...


----------



## IceandFire (15 Mars 2005)

"where is my mind" : oui enfin d'abord surl'album mythique des pixies :  "surfer rosa"  placebo la reprise d'ailleurs du reste...et "jerk it out" de CAESAR est sur la B.O du jeu de football FIFA 2005  avant l'ipod donc....voilà


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> "where is my mind" : oui enfin d'abord surl'album mythique des pixies :  "surfer rosa"  placebo la reprise d'ailleurs du reste...et "jerk it out" de CAESAR est sur la B.O du jeu de football FIFA 2005  avant l'ipod donc....voilà




bien plus tot meme (mais ,c'est moins d'actualite du coup) , jerk it out, c'est fifa 2004....  
et oui, l'album mythique des Pixies c'est Surfer rosa, mais le best of, on ne l'avait pas encore cité...
par contre, placebo, a repris where is my mind sur quel album???


----------



## IceandFire (15 Mars 2005)

en rappel lors des derniers concerts


----------



## pixelemon (15 Mars 2005)

Sublime, (english spell), un bon rock californien.


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> en rappel lors des derniers concerts



ok, je ne les ai pas vu depuis la tournéé qui a suivi without you i'm nothing ( avant hier, donc...)

dommage, je l'aurais bien ecouté.....  


actuellement j'ecoute une version remix de shine on you crazy diamond du Pink Floyd...


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> Sublime, (english spell), un bon rock californien.



whiche wane?  (a la francaise...)


----------



## IceandFire (15 Mars 2005)

ça doit être sur le dvd live à bercy...


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ça doit être sur le dvd live à bercy...



ha, voila une super reponse, je vais essayé de le trouver demain, merci...


@Pixelemon, parce que des Sublime y en a quelques uns....


----------



## IceandFire (15 Mars 2005)

je confirme !!! : Bullet proof
Allergic
Every you every me
Bionic
Protège-moi
Plasticine
Bitter end
Soulmates
Black-eyed
I'll be yours
Special needs
English summer rain
Without you
I'm nothing
This picture
Special k
Taste in men
Slave to the wage
Peeping Tom
Pure morning
Centerfolds
Where is my mind ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

excellent, il a vraiment l'air sympa ce DVD....

je te suis redevable:



> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## pixelemon (15 Mars 2005)

Sublime : bradley nowell (guitare chant), eric wilson (basse), bud gaugh (batterie).

(mélange de ska punk reggae, né en 1988, référence du punk californien.)


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> Sublime : bradley nowell (guitare chant), eric wilson (basse), bud gaugh (batterie).
> 
> (mélange de ska punk reggae, né en 1988, référence du punk californien.)



ça, j'avais compris mais quel album,

-robin the hood, 40 Oz, the second hand smoke, le unplugged, sublime (album eponyme)......


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bien plus tot meme (mais ,c'est moins d'actualite du coup) , jerk it out, c'est fifa 2004....
> et oui, l'album mythique des Pixies c'est Surfer rosa, mais le best of, on ne l'avait pas encore cité...
> par contre, placebo, a repris where is my mind sur quel album???



Sur un CD de Covers vendu avec "Sleeping with Ghosts"


----------



## steinway (15 Mars 2005)

n ° 4...


----------



## bompi (16 Mars 2005)

Ce bon vieux Piotr Illitch ... Dans les russes, je serais plus Shostakovich ou Stravinski, voire Prokofiev.

Enfin, là, présentement, c'est "Piano Strings and Bossa Nova", impérissable (et rythmé, et mélodique) LP de Lalo Schifrin. Ce type vous fait des arrangements ... Et impossible de ne pas remuer du croupion en écoutant ça !


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mars 2005)

bon, puisqu'on parlait de Sublime, en rentrant, hop...
The second hand smoke (le premier morceau du cd est excellent....)


----------



## Berthold (16 Mars 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ce bon vieux Piotr Illitch ... Dans les russes, je serais plus Shostakovich ou Stravinski, voire Prokofiev.


C'est vrai que j'ai un faible pour *l'oiseau de feu*.

Je viens de découvrir un album du pianiste Billy Eidi, une ½uvre de Déodat de Séverac, « *baigneuses au soleil* ». Je ne sais pas si je pourrais l'écouter en boucle, mais ça m'a plus qu'intéressé. Je le remetterai bientôt ... mince, on ne peut plus dire « sur la platine »... On va être obligé d'abandonner toutes nos belles expressions. Ouin. Snif.


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mars 2005)

MATMATHA un ptit tour à lambé avec dl'a beuh à partager, suivi des who's et la les excellents The Catchers....


----------



## Dedalus (16 Mars 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de découvrir un album du pianiste Billy Eidi, une ½uvre de Déodat de Séverac, « *baigneuses au soleil* ». Je ne sais pas si je pourrais l'écouter en boucle, mais ça m'a plus qu'intéressé. Je le remetterai bientôt ... mince, on ne peut plus dire « sur la platine »... On va être obligé d'abandonner toutes nos belles expressions. Ouin. Snif.




Déodat de Séverac est un compositeur extrêmement intéressant (et même plus que ça) qui heureusement est redécouvert aujourd'hui. J'ai eu la chance d'entendre en version de concert son opéra Le c½ur du moulin, c'est superbe (il a un beau monument à Céret, où il est mort, ½uvre du sculpteur catalan Manolo).
Un autre qui mériterait aussi d'être redécouvert c'est Henri Collet (La chèvre d'or).


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Mars 2005)

En boucle pour quelques jours :


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mars 2005)

Cinnamon, je pense pas que vous connaissiez     pourtant....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Un message du meilleur d'entre nous :
> 
> C'est un sample de "Interlude 2" sur l'album Bold de Ready Made FC et RJD2 s'est déclaré comme auteur et compositeur


 Merci Pitchfork pour tes infos toujours trés utiles 
Saurais-tu, par hasard, si c'est RJD2 qui chante sur ce même morceau? :rose: 
Je dois dire que je suis très déçu d'apprendre qu'il se soit déclaré comme auteur compositeur... 

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## teo (16 Mars 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> En boucle pour quelques jours :



Pareil. Goldbug avait fait là une sacré reprise (voir plus haut)

Sinon pour moi, c'est un morceau mythique, que ça fait un paie que j'ai pas _bougé_ dessus, ça date mais c'est toujours aussi bon, tiens je vais me faire une petite série 88-90... là...
_Beat dis_ de Bomb The Bass

on a pas fait mieux comme pochette depuis


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Je pense plutot que dans l'esprit du groupe il s'agit de Pink Floyd, comme Prénom - Nom, puisqu'ils l'ont construit comme ça.
> 
> _Oh by the way, which one is Pink ?_


oui et non, car en fait si il s'agit de deux nom accolés (deux jazzmen pour être précis) il faut savoir que le nom a l'origine était The Pink Floyd Sound.


----------



## Tangi (16 Mars 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Merci Pitchfork pour tes infos toujours trés utiles
> Saurais-tu, par hasard, si c'est RJD2 qui chante sur ce même morceau? :rose:
> Je dois dire que je suis très déçu d'apprendre qu'il se soit déclaré comme auteur compositeur...
> 
> Bonne journée à tous.


Je t'ai pourtant dit que c'était Krohn qui chantait sur "Making days longer"... Tu ne me fais donc pas confiance ... 

Il ne me semble pas que RJD2 chante, je l'ai vu en concert et à part les quelques politesses bien naturelles (_"bonsoir", "merci", "merci beaucoup", "you're great", etc_ ) il a pas dû ouvrir souvent la bouche...

Enfin, attendons la confirmation de Monsieur Pitchfork...

...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Mars 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai pourtant dit que c'était Krohn qui chantait sur "Making days longer"... Tu ne me fais donc pas confiance ...
> 
> Il ne me semble pas que RJD2 chante, je l'ai vu en concert et à part les quelques politesses bien naturelles (_"bonsoir", "merci", "merci beaucoup", "you're great", etc_ ) il a pas dû ouvrir souvent la bouche...
> 
> ...




C'est bien Ramble Jon Krohn mais apparemment les textes ne sont pas de lui - il aurait pompé un artiste anglais


----------



## MrStone (16 Mars 2005)

Wagon Christ, album _Sorry I Make You Lush_










//aparté
Y'a de plus en plus de monde sur Audioscrobbler, 20 membre   
//


----------



## Tangi (16 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien Ramble Jon Krohn mais apparemment les textes ne sont pas de lui - il aurait pompé un artiste anglais


Ah alors, j'avais raison ...

Bonjour la confiance ...

Pas très gentleman ce Krohn, par contre...

...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Mars 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai pourtant dit que c'était Krohn qui chantait sur "Making days longer"... Tu ne me fais donc pas confiance ...
> 
> Il ne me semble pas que RJD2 chante, je l'ai vu en concert et à part les quelques politesses bien naturelles (_"bonsoir", "merci", "merci beaucoup", "you're great", etc_ ) il a pas dû ouvrir souvent la bouche...
> 
> ...


 Si, si, je te fais confiance. Milles excuses pour cet embrouillamini... 
J'ai simplement cru que Krohn était le vrai nom de RJD2. 
Merci Tangui, et merci Pitchfork. 


 tous des voleurs!!!! 



A mr Stone, en effet : nous sommes de plus en plus sur AS mais certains d'entres-nous oublie de lancer le Plug-in AS au démarrage de leur bécanne... 


_EDIT : je viens de voir le lien donné par Pitchfork, RJD2 est donc bien celui qui chante dans cette fameuse chanson... _


----------



## Tangi (16 Mars 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Si, si, je te fais confiance. Milles excuses pour cet embrouillamini...
> J'ai simplement cru que Krohn était le vrai nom de RJD2.
> Merci Tangui, et merci Pitchfork.
> 
> ...


Je ne suis pas à ma première bourde :rose:... 

Heu... mais je le savais ...

Le "RJ" de RJD2 c'est donc sûrement pour Ramble Jon (ça a priori c'est pas très dur ) mais D2 c'est pour quoi au juste, une idée ??? ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Mars 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas à ma première bourde :rose:...
> 
> Heu... mais je le savais ...
> 
> Le "RJ" de RJD2 c'est donc sûrement pour Ramble Jon (ça a priori c'est pas très dur ) mais D2 c'est pour quoi au juste, une idée ??? ...



Peut-être, est ce pour suggérer une résonance avec R2D2 ?


----------



## Bassman (16 Mars 2005)

Lacuna coil en cette fin de matinée


----------



## Tangi (16 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être, est ce pour suggérer une résonance avec R2D2 ?


Y a de l'idée...

Impossible de mettre la main sur une info de ce genre sur le net ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Mars 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Y a de l'idée...
> 
> Impossible de mettre la main sur une info de ce genre sur le net ...



Tangi, Monsieur Pitchfork aka le meilleur d'entre nous organise des stages de recherche d'informations. Tu devrais t'inscrire  . Ed_The_Head aussi  - cela peut lui servir par ailleurs   

Après mon post j'ai utilisé google et trouvé cela RJD2 - la 4ème question est "Pourquoi RJD2?" - qui a confirmé ce que je disais


----------



## Tangi (16 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tangi, Monsieur Pitchfork aka le meilleur d'entre nous organise des stages de recherche d'informations. Tu devrais t'inscrire  . Ed_The_Head aussi  - cela peut lui servir par ailleurs
> 
> Après mon post j'ai utilisé google et trouvé cela RJD2 - la 4ème question est "Pourquoi RJD2?" - qui a confirmé ce que je disais


Quels sont tes tarifs ??? ...

J'ai pourtant fait plusieurs recherches : 






De toute façon Google ne nous a pas apporté grand chose ... Ca nous a juste permi de confirmer ce qu'à deux on avait deviné ...

...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tangi, Monsieur Pitchfork aka le meilleur d'entre nous organise des stages de recherche d'informations. Tu devrais t'inscrire  . Ed_The_Head aussi  - cela peut lui servir par ailleurs
> 
> Après mon post j'ai utilisé google et trouvé cela RJD2 - la 4ème question est "Pourquoi RJD2?" - qui a confirmé ce que je disais


 Merci Pitchfork, mais je connaissais déjà... 
merci à DiscoGS 

Mais tu m'as quand méme soufflé avec Ready made FC, sample de Making days longer,  Sur ce coup là, tu portes bien ton surnom autoproclamé


----------



## pixelemon (16 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça, j'avais compris mais quel album,
> 
> -robin the hood, 40 Oz, the second hand smoke, le unplugged, sublime (album eponyme)......



40 oz


----------



## hegemonikon (16 Mars 2005)

Désolé de casser l'ambiance mais aujoud'hui détente :






Il fait bon (20°C), fenêtres ouvertes et il y a déjà des blaireaux qui klaxonnent en bagnole dans la rue...

Je me ferais bien un petit voyage dans les Andes, l'Equateur, le Brésil, & l'Argentine...


----------



## teo (16 Mars 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce coup là,[...]


juste sur celui-là ? il va apprécier ! 



			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> [...] tu portes bien ton surnom autoproclamé


Faut pas le dire trop souvent, il va finir par y croire ! 



Sinon, tranquille...
_Old styles_ de Milton Jackson sur _Bargrooves - En hiver_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Mars 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Merci Pitchfork, mais je connaissais déjà...
> merci à DiscoGS
> 
> Mais tu m'as quand méme soufflé avec Ready made FC, sample de Making days longer,  Sur ce coup là, tu portes bien ton surnom autoproclamé






			
				Teo a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas le dire trop souvent, il va finir par y croire !



Pas autoproclamé, c'est itof ( :love: ) qui m'a surnommé ainsi ; je suis nettement plus modeste et me serai défini comme un "Second Best"


----------



## teo (16 Mars 2005)

c'est donc à lui que... ce gredin... ah il va m'entendre !


----------



## Tangi (16 Mars 2005)

*Un véritable génie* : *DJ Shadow* :


*Entroducing DJ Shadow* :




*The private press* :



 
*Prëëmptive strike* :



 

_Un lien est disponible en cliquant sur la pochette, pour écouter quelques extraits de ces albums..._ 

...


----------



## teo (16 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Pas autoproclamé, c'est itof ( :love: ) qui m'a surnommé ainsi ; je suis nettement plus modeste et me serai défini comme un "Second Best"




A part ça tu viens de m'enlever une sacré aiguille du pied avec ce _One Last Time_ de Quivver...


Merci encore...   


[mode admiratif ON]c'est une vraie encyclopédie _et en plus_ il sait _où _et _comment_ chercher dans la botte de foin...[mode admiratif OFF]


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mars 2005)

aparté de Mr STONE :
Y'a de plus en plus de monde sur Audioscrobbler, 20 membre   

Oui oui ya de bons commerciaux   :love:   
bon allez un bon coup de "Sundays" le premier album, pour coller avec le beau temps ...  
belle pochette non ?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (16 Mars 2005)

--------------


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (16 Mars 2005)

Du grand LIVE !!!  :rateau:


----------



## Tangi (16 Mars 2005)

En revoyant la bande annonce de "De battre mon coeur s'est arrêté" de Jacques Audiar, ça m'a donné une envie folle de réécouter ça :


*Télépopmusik* (Genetic world) :



 

...

_Cliquez sur la pochette pour en écouter des extraits..._


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mars 2005)

bon, j'ecoute le dernier Blink....
c'est frais, ça passe bien....


----------



## teo (17 Mars 2005)

La Passion selon Saint-Matthieu BWV 244


_Direction: Michel Corboz; Ensemble vocal de Lausanne, Orchestre de chambre de Lausanne, Schola des petits chanteurs de Notre-Dame de Sion_


----------



## ficelle (17 Mars 2005)

les funky people sont en deuil.
Lyn Collins est partie le 13 mars, à seulement 56 ans.....


----------



## Dedalus (17 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> La Passion selon Saint-Matthieu BWV 244
> 
> 
> _Direction: Michel Corboz; Ensemble vocal de Lausanne, Orchestre de chambre de Lausanne, Schola des petits chanteurs de Notre-Dame de Sion_



je trouve que la version de Corboz est une belle cuvée, simple, pure, et qui a bien vieilli, ce qui est rare pour un enregistrement ancien de la musique de cette époque. Personnellement je préfère quand même la version de Philippe Herreweghe (en concert comme au disque) mais chacun selon sa sensibilité


----------



## teo (17 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> je trouve que la version de Corboz est une belle cuvée, simple, pure, et qui a bien vieilli, ce qui est rare pour un enregistrement ancien de la musique de cette époque. Personnellement je préfère quand même la version de Philippe Herreweghe (en concert comme au disque) mais chacun selon sa sensibilité




J'ai mes limites en cru classé ! je fais juste qu'à pirater la cave au paternel ! à l'aveuglette !


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2005)

camille, lefil.

un poil déçu par mon achat, car de très bons morceaux cotoyent des morceaux plus experimentaux mais pas passionnants pour autant, et la pochette est moche


----------



## MrStone (17 Mars 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> les funky people sont en deuil.
> Lyn Collins est partie le 13 mars, à seulement 56 ans.....



So long... 

Tiens, un an après _Think (about it)_, Sly et sa famille Stone sortait _If you want me to stay_ sur l'album _Fresh_.

Là je l'écoute en ce moment :love: :love: :love: mais sur la compil _Dead presidents_


----------



## Tangi (17 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> camille, lefil.
> 
> un poil déçu par mon achat, car de très bons morceaux cotoyent des morceaux plus experimentaux mais pas passionnants pour autant


Je suis assez d'accord, il y a de supers morceaux d'autres moins, mais faire tout un album sur la base d'une note unique, le si (je crois ... ), c'est original et ça m'érite qu'on s'y intéresse...

Mes morceaux préférés : 

"La jeune fille aux cheveux blancs" (la plus connue) ;
"Ta douleur" ;
"Pâle septembre" ;
"Quand je marche" ;
Et les "Janine" 1, 2 et 3 sont plutôt rigolos...

P.S. Moi, on me l'a offert ...

...


----------



## teo (17 Mars 2005)

Pas encore écouté, elle est à guichets fermés aux Blancs-Manteaux. Pas encore entendu, j'ai apprécié de l'entendre en interview à 13h30 sur France Inter la semaine dernière.

Là c'est Coldplay et _Politik_ sur _A rush of blood to the head_. :love:


----------



## richard-deux (17 Mars 2005)

En ce moment:





Vivement le prochain album prévu cette année.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pas encore écouté, elle est à guichets fermés aux Blancs-Manteaux. Pas encore entendu, j'ai apprécié de l'entendre en interview à 13h30 sur France Inter la semaine dernière.
> 
> Là c'est Coldplay et _Politik_ sur _A rush of blood to the head_. :love:



Tu as compris ce qu'elle racontait ?   Je l'ai entendu dans l'émission "Des mots de minuit" dans la nuit de mercredi à jeudi : je n'ai rien compris à ce qu'elle racontait, elle gesticulait comme Valérie Lemercier dans sa parodie de L'école des Fans, elle a chanté avec un groupe une chanson expérimentale BIP à BIP,.. 

C'était tellement emmerdant que j'en ai trouvé la 1ère compagnie plutôt intéressant


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Je suis assez d'accord, il y a de supers morceaux d'autres moins, mais faire tout un album sur la base d'une note unique, le si (je crois ... ), c'est original et ça m'érite qu'on s'y intéresse...
> 
> Mes morceaux préférés :
> 
> ...


  100% d'accord avec ton choix de titres
(ce n'est pas une note unique, mais une note tenue tout le long de l'album)
1/2 album bien, c'est dejà pas mal


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Mars 2005)

Je n'ai pas trouvé plus petit... c'est pas grave, c'est majeur


----------



## Tangi (17 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> 100% d'accord avec ton choix de titres
> (ce n'est pas une note unique, mais une note tenue tout le long de l'album)
> 1/2 album bien, c'est dejà pas mal


Effectivement, ce n'est évidemment pas une note unique, je me suis mal exprimé :rose:... Disons que le fil conducteur de "Le fil" c'est un "si" murmuré en début d'album et qui ne nous quitte pas tout au long de l'album... Original pour le coup...

C'est mieux expliqué comme ça, non ??? ...

...


----------



## kabeha (17 Mars 2005)

Qui connait ça ? excellent !


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mars 2005)

je découvre ça et j'aime bien


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mars 2005)

oué bloc party c'est bien frais  mais pour l'heure c'est William qui se demande : "de quoi sheller"


----------



## Tangi (17 Mars 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ils sont pas mal ces petits belges !!!

...

Il y a aussi celui  là : 


*Worst case scenario* :






Et deux autres aussi, je crois...


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Mars 2005)

La, maintenant, c'est la rue Ketanou, "Ouvert à ouble Tour", tout plein de bonne humeur!


----------



## yvos (17 Mars 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont pas mal ces petits belges !!!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



c'est plus vraiment des "petis belges", depuis le temps   

en ce moment, c'est M83, après Slint...aucun rapport bien sur entre les deux


----------



## KARL40 (17 Mars 2005)

En ce moment ARCADE FIRE ! 

Agréablement surpris par ce disque légèrement mélancolique ... mais qui laisse toujours la porte ouverte à de grandes envolées de guitares ou de violons qui vous redonnent de la force ...

Vivement conseillé  :rose:


----------



## FANREM (17 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ecoute le dernier Blink....
> c'est frais, ça passe bien....



Depeche toi d'en profiter, aux dernieres nouvelles, ils sont au bord du split, et c'est peut etre bien leur dernier album


----------



## macmarco (17 Mars 2005)

En ce moment j'écoute Ministry.
Et juste là, c'est "Dream Song" de l'album "The Mind Is A Terrible Thing To Taste".


----------



## steinway (17 Mars 2005)

Beethoven


----------



## Tangi (17 Mars 2005)

Je regardais ta signature *FANREM*, mais dis moi tu as oublié tous les "The" : The White Stripes, The Dany Warhols, The Dives, The Vines, The Offspring, ... ...

Fainéant ...


----------



## steinway (17 Mars 2005)

Sibelius


----------



## steinway (17 Mars 2005)

Heifetz est le meilleur violoniste de tous les temps...


----------



## Tangi (17 Mars 2005)

Voilà ce qu'iTunes passait tout à l'heure : 

*Badmarsh & Shri* (Signs) : une fascinante alchimie entre musique électronique et musique indienne, magique...






_Un lien est disponible en cliquant sur la pochette, pour écouter quelques extraits de cet album..._ 

...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mars 2005)

un petit coup de The Strokes.....


----------



## Tangi (17 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> un petit coup de The Strokes.....


C'est vachement bien ça !!!

Celui-ci est pas mal non plus : 


Room on fire : 



 


_Un lien est disponible en cliquant sur la pochette, pour écouter quelques extraits de cet album..._ 

...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mars 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> C'est vachement bien ça !!!
> 
> Celui-ci est pas mal non plus :
> 
> ...




j'aime moins cet album que l'autre....
mais il n'en est pas mauvais pour autant.....  


je viens de passer a Seb Tellier....


----------



## steinway (18 Mars 2005)

[font=verdana,arial,helvetica][size=-1]3e concerto pour piano du grand Serge...
[/size][/font]


----------



## steinway (18 Mars 2005)

et avant d aller se coucher :


----------



## hegemonikon (18 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je viens de passer a Seb Tellier....



Rhâââââ non pas lui. Je sais que c'est bien branchouille dans les clubs d'outre-Manche mais je n'en peux plus. J'ai du rater le second degré de la chose ou peut-être est-ce cet affligeant syndrôme des minorités (appeler son album "Politics"...) ou peut-être encore le fait qu'à chaque fois que j'en entends parler on ose la comparaison avec Robert Wyatt (à part la barbe ils sont à des années lumières) toujours est-il que je trouve ça :

*"OVERRATED"*


----------



## FANREM (18 Mars 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Je regardais ta signature *FANREM*, mais dis moi tu as oublié tous les "The" : The White Stripes, The Dany Warhols, The Dives, The Vines, The Offspring, ... ...
> 
> Fainéant ...



T'as pas bien compris,   
Si j'ai fait ca, c'est parce qu'il n'y a pas assez de place, j'en aurais plein d'autres a rajouter
J'ai même été obligé d'utiliser des raccourcis : BRMC (Black Rebel Motorcycle Club par exemple), etc...


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mars 2005)

salut jeff   ... Tellier c'est pas un mec des inrocks ????


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2005)

Pour se réveiller le matin


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mars 2005)

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a une majorité de rockers ici, faut organiser la résistance


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mars 2005)

Les Beachs boys !!!!   yesssss!!!!!ya rien de mieux pour commencer la journée...et ce malgré la pluie 
Hello tout les Copains


----------



## steinway (18 Mars 2005)

Brahms


----------



## richard-deux (18 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pour se réveiller le matin



You've Got a Killer Scene There Man  

Actuellement:


----------



## teo (18 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression qu'il y a une majorité de rockers ici, faut organiser la résistance  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D[/QUOTE]
> Ca dépend des jours. Et des envies. Pour ma part, je propose d'organiser les métissages et les mélanges. Gardons la résistance pour d'autres priorités :D
> 
> Pour accompagner ma lecture de [I]Kinsey 6[/I] de D. Lestrade, je me fais un toujours excellent [I]The Age of Consent[/I] de Bronski Beat.
> ...


----------



## Tangi (18 Mars 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas bien compris,
> Si j'ai fait ca, c'est parce qu'il n'y a pas assez de place, j'en aurais plein d'autres a rajouter
> J'ai même été obligé d'utiliser des raccourcis : BRMC (Black Rebel Motorcycle Club par exemple), etc...


Ah j'avais même pas tilté pour Black Rebel Motorcycle Club, groupe génial par ailleurs ...


Take them on, on your own :






J'ai un gros faible pour "In like the rose"... Mais tout l'album est super... Et sur scène ils sont comment les amerloques ???


----------



## Tangi (18 Mars 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Les Beachs boys !!!!   yesssss!!!!!ya rien de mieux pour commencer la journée...et ce malgré la pluie
> Hello tout les Copains


Le dernier album de The Beach Boys sortie en 2004, est sympa aussi ... En tout cas c'est l'album dont Brian Wilson leader du groupe californien est le plus fier (je reécris ce que j'ai lu ... ). "_Constitué de bribes de morceaux éparpillés sur plusieurs disques de The Beach Boys ou sur des pirates de toute dimension, Smile retrouve enfin son déroulé, dont seul Brian Wilson possédait le plan._"


Smile :


----------



## steinway (18 Mars 2005)

Jarrett


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Mars 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Le dernier album de The Beach Boys sortie en 2004, est sympa aussi ... En tout cas c'est l'album dont Brian Wilson leader du groupe californien est le plus fier (je reécris ce que j'ai lu ... ). "_Constitué de bribes de morceaux éparpillés sur plusieurs disques de The Beach Boys ou sur des pirates de toute dimension, Smile retrouve enfin son déroulé, dont seul Brian Wilson possédait le plan._"
> 
> 
> Smile :



Tangi   

Tu es a des années lumières de la vérité. En 1972, Mike Love disait au Carnegie Hall "Il y a bien des années, nous avons enregistré un album intitulé Smile. Et... il devrait, enfin, sortir cette année*!" C'était 5 ans après la conception et 32 ans avant la sortie officielle du disque


----------



## Tangi (18 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tangi
> 
> Tu es a des années lumières de la vérité. En 1972, Mike Love disait au Carnegie Hall "Il y a bien des années, nous avons enregistré un album intitulé Smile. Et... il devrait, enfin, sortir cette année*!" C'était 5 ans après la conception et 32 ans avant la sortie officielle du disque


...

Mais non pas du tout, je sais tout ça, ce disque était attendu par les fans de The Beach Boys depuis près de 37 ans, mais il n'est sorti qu'en 2004, j'ai pas dit qu'il avait été conçu en 2004, j'ai juste dit qu'il était sorti en 2004 et qu'à ce titre on peut dire d'une certaine façon que c'est le dernier album de The Beach Boys. Mais il s'agit d'un nouvel enregistrement qui respecte à la note et au son près les textures et vibrations d'origines. Il a mijoté quelques temps dirons-nous ...

... ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mars 2005)

bon, un peu de NOFX.....;










ps: les morceau de Tellier sur la BO de Lost in ttanslation sont particulierement sympa, et l'album cité plus haut ne me deplait pas.....apres, le reste, m'en fout.....


----------



## Dedalus (18 Mars 2005)

Pour la Saint-Patrick, et malgré mes réserves à l'égard de cette fête, le vieux chant des rebelles des années 1910 par les Wolfe Tones : je l'avais en K7 au temps de ma jeunesse


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (18 Mars 2005)

L'album préféré de tous les temps de Michael Stipe...(REM) je l'aime bien aussi  
The Beach Boys - Love You :rateau: 1977


----------



## macarel (18 Mars 2005)

Là, pour me remetttre des émotions provoqué par des pigeons, j'écoute Jon Hassel: Dream theory in Malaya :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (18 Mars 2005)

Avec Brian Eno...


----------



## macarel (18 Mars 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Avec Brian Eno...


effectivement, génial cela aussi :love:


----------



## teo (18 Mars 2005)

Happiness (Underworld dance mix) de Front 242

Oui je sais... ils sont (étaient ?) pas très fréquentables. J'avais dit plus haut que. Bon.

Mea culpa. Mais je vais pas jeter mes vinyls non plus...

Désolé.


----------



## steinway (18 Mars 2005)

on ne presente plus Miles...


----------



## fredtravers (18 Mars 2005)

j'adore, sans réserve, je joue, j'improvise




j'adore, sans reserve, je joue, j'improvise 




j'adore, sans reserve, je joue, je n'improvise pas ... il joue pour rejoindre les étoiles ...




lui, ses etudes transcendentales me donnent des crampes aux mains ...
mais la vallée d'obermann, dans ses deux versions ... un régal du soir ...


----------



## steinway (18 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> lui, ses etudes transcendentales me donnent des crampes aux mains ...
> mais la vallée d'obermann, dans ses deux versions ... un régal du soir ...



a tel point que j en ai fait mon avatar...


----------



## steinway (18 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> j'adore, sans réserve, je joue, j'improvise
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sergei et Alexander me rappellent de bons (et aussi de mauvais) souvenirs au conservatoire


----------



## teo (18 Mars 2005)

Trop bon, vous vous souvenez de Georges Kranz et de Din Daa Daa ?

Ca c'était mortel en soirée, on se croyait au Pacha à l'époque quand on nous balançait ça.

il est toujours aussi drôle et excellent (Respect particulier au minimix de Ben Liebrand*)



_* les plus helvètes d'entre nous y reconnaitrons l'ineffable Monsieur Michel au micro, juste pour penser aux soirées C3_


----------



## steinway (18 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> j'adore, sans réserve, je joue, j'improvise



quant a Bill, je l aime beaucoup dans ces 2 enregistrements :


----------



## Berthold (18 Mars 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> on ne presente plus Miles...


Mon préféré. Pour beaucoup de monde aussi, vu le succès de l'album depuis sa sortie.


----------



## steinway (18 Mars 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Mon préféré. Pour beaucoup de monde aussi, vu le succès de l'album depuis sa sortie.



je crois d ailleurs qu il s agit de la meilleure vente de disque de jazz de tous les temps avec le concert a Cologne de Keith Jarrett


----------



## Berthold (18 Mars 2005)

Pour se calmer après une dure journée :






et


----------



## steinway (18 Mars 2005)

Leonard


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Happiness (Underworld dance mix) de Front 242
> 
> Oui je sais... ils sont (étaient ?) pas très fréquentables. J'avais dit plus haut que. Bon.
> 
> ...



Teo, tu parles de Underworld pas très fréquentables ? Parce que Front 242 je n'ai jamais rien trouvé dans leur musique ou attitude de dérangeant


----------



## hegemonikon (18 Mars 2005)

Râga du soir, espoir :love:









 Du même très bon label français ( Zig Zag Territoires ), un violoniste d'exception:

*Patrick Bismuth* dans Les sonates du Rosaire de_ Biber_ :


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mars 2005)

tiens, tu as retrouvé ta route....  


un petit coup de Led Zep....?


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mars 2005)

on change, un ptit electric ladyland......


----------



## squarepusher (18 Mars 2005)

yo yo en ce moment j'écoute du Venetian Snares	Rossz Csillag Allat Született	...
bien violant comme truc masi bien bon aussi !
j'adore le dernier morceau du mix de Ellen Allien  My Parade(André Estermann - Plash)
voila voila pour aujourd'hui à plus les aminches .


----------



## ficelle (18 Mars 2005)

que pasa con tigo.... 

sacré Ibrahim !  :love:


----------



## Dedalus (18 Mars 2005)

je viens de commander d'occasion ce bijou 







comment ça c'est au-dessus de mes moyens ?
bah je renonce à un ipod shuffle et ça le fera


----------



## Dedalus (18 Mars 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Avec Brian Eno...


----------



## hegemonikon (18 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> je viens de commander d'occasion ce bijou
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hugo Wolf ? Bof bof bof, ça vaut pas Schubert  !


----------



## steinway (18 Mars 2005)

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][size=-1]Gluck : Orphee et Eurydice par Minkowski[/size][/font]


----------



## Dedalus (18 Mars 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Mon préféré. Pour beaucoup de monde aussi, vu le succès de l'album depuis sa sortie.



je viens de me régaler en écoutant sa version de « Un jour mon prince viendra »


----------



## naas (18 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> je découvre ça et j'aime bien


c'est très etrange je n'arrive pas à me défaire de cet album qui tourne en boucle :love:


----------



## ficelle (18 Mars 2005)

deceptacon  :rateau:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Mars 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> je crois d ailleurs qu il s agit de la meilleure vente de disque de jazz de tous les temps avec le concert a Cologne de Keith Jarrett



je lui préfère :


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> je viens de me régaler en écoutant sa version de « Un jour mon prince viendra »



Coltrane...dernier disque avec Miles...


----------



## steinway (18 Mars 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Hugo Wolf ? Bof bof bof, ça vaut pas Schubert  !



j aime bien les lieder par DFK


----------



## steinway (18 Mars 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je lui préfère :



dans le meme genre et sympa aussi :


----------



## hegemonikon (18 Mars 2005)

_ORPHÉE
 								J'ai perdu mon Eurydice,
Rien n'égale mon malheur;
 								Sort cruel! quelle rigueur!
Rien n'égale mon malheur!
Je succombe à ma douleur!
 								Eurydice&#8230;, Eurydice&#8230;,
Réponds, quel supplice!
Réponds-moi!
C'est ton époux fidèle;
 								Entends ma voix qui t'appelle&#8230;

 								J'ai perdu mon Eurydice, etc

 								Eurydice, Eurydice!
Mortel silence! Vaine espérance!
 								Quelle souffrance!
Quel tourment déchire mon coeur!

 								J'ai perdu mon Eurydice, etc

_Désole Steinway : je préfère les Bösendorfer et Léopold Simonneau dans le rôle


----------



## steinway (19 Mars 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Désole Steinway : je préfère les Bösendorfer



entre les 2 mon coeur balance. j ai pu jouer un imperial assez souvent dans ma jeunesse c est totalement delirant (ne serait ce que pour le do grave ) rassure toi j adore ce type de piano. mais avoue qu un steinway d c est aussi extraordinaire...


----------



## steinway (19 Mars 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Léopold Simonneau dans le rôle



la version de Minkowski etait la seule en SACD, c est pourquoi j ai opte pour elle (elle est superbe !!!)


----------



## naas (19 Mars 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> deceptacon  :rateau:


myyyyyyythique  quand je les entendu la première fois que croyais que c'etait un morceau echappé des 80


----------



## ficelle (19 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> myyyyyyythique  quand je les entendu la première fois que croyais que c'etait un morceau echappé des 80



je viens de reserver 2 places pour vendredi prochain... reste plus qu'à trouver une cavalière !


----------



## Kreck (19 Mars 2005)

Bowie
Pixies
Joy Division
Tom Waits
Radiohead
Nick Cave
et d'autres...
dont les Residents, bien sûr
côté classique j'ai un gros faible pour "l'amour des trois oranges", la musique russe en général, même l'atroce ouverture 1812, c'est tout dire.


----------



## hegemonikon (19 Mars 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> la version de Minkowski etait la seule en SACD, c est pourquoi j ai opte pour elle (elle est superbe !!!)



ET bien ça ne suffit pas !

La meilleur Carmen est en 78 tours: C'est Conchita Supervia et rien n'y peut changer 

Pour le piano, tu as la superbe face de Liszt et la signature de Brendel (concert décevant à Lyon en passant, sans commune mesure avec Nelson Freire avec ses sublimes Chopin  )

Autre remarque: Rachmaninov dans la 2ème sonate en sib de Chopin: innégalable


----------



## ficelle (19 Mars 2005)

non je n'oublierai pas la douceur de ton corps, dans le taxi qui nous conduisait à l'aéroport, tu t'es retourné pour me sourire avant de monter, dans une caravelle qui n'est jamais arrivée...


----------



## tantoillane (19 Mars 2005)

moi mon style, c'est plutôt la techno ou l'électro quand faut que je range ma chambre  mais j'aime bien aussi le pop et le rock.
Et puis une musique on l'aime ou on l'aime pas peu importe comment elle s'appelle !


----------



## hegemonikon (19 Mars 2005)

Quelle joie de commencer la journée avec ces deux là :


----------



## teo (19 Mars 2005)

Pou info, je vois pas la page qui commence après le post de tantoillane (quel pseudo énigmatique !  )...

C'était déjà arrivé il me semble. C'est que chez moi ?   

Sinon, là, je découvre Esbjörn Svensson Trio avec _Viaticum._ Deux amis les ont vu hier soir à la Cigale (complet) et il parait qu'ils étaient excellents.


Le jazz, je connais pas trop mais il y a parfois des rencontres merveilleuses. :love:


----------



## pixelemon (19 Mars 2005)

LES BOUCLES ETRANGES avec le fabuleux 2010 (face B)


----------



## teo (19 Mars 2005)

_Bright Eyes_ à nouveau.

Ce petit gars me plait décidément beaucoup.


Et aussi Bloc Party avec les morceaux dispo sur le site.


----------



## richard-deux (19 Mars 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Bowie
> Pixies
> Joy Division
> Tom Waits
> ...



J'approuve tes goûts:  
David Bowie,
The Residents.


----------



## richard-deux (19 Mars 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Bowie
> Pixies
> Joy Division
> Tom Waits
> ...



J'approuve totalement tes goûts.  
Bowie & The Residents.


----------



## richard-deux (19 Mars 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Bowie
> Pixies
> Joy Division
> Tom Waits
> ...



Bowie et The Residents.   :love:


----------



## Dedalus (19 Mars 2005)

Là j'écoute Carlo Gardel : Taconeando


----------



## Dedalus (20 Mars 2005)

je voulais dire carlo*s* Gardel, bien sûr   

Tout à l'heure c'était Jimmy Giuffre, Ictus


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Mars 2005)

Quelle musique j'écoute ?
Voyons...

Frank Zappa
Frank Zappa
Frank Zappa

Jazz : Monk, Miles Davis, Coltrane, Mingus, Braxton et j'en oublie qu'ils me pardonnent 
Classique, baroque
Contemporain : Varese, Messiaen, Boulez, Carter, Kagel, même remarque que précédemment.


----------



## Dedalus (20 Mars 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Quelle musique j'écoute ?
> Voyons...
> 
> Frank Zappa
> ...


Bien sympathique, tout ça

 
J'adore Mauricio Kagel et j'ai des souvenirs jubilatoires de concerts et de spectacles  (dont le génial _Variété_, il y a un peu plus de dix ans, mis en scène par Werner Herzog).


----------



## FANREM (20 Mars 2005)

En ce moment,

the Subways (j'aime bien les groupes ou officie une mignonne bassiste - comme Stellastar par ex)
Mars Volta
Mooney Suzuki (on se croirait revenu des années en arriere)
Eighteen visions

et une reprise des Dandy warhols de if you wher the last junkie...

et je me prépare à regarder en Dvd 2 concerts de R.E.M (tres) rares des années 80 (Passaic / Capitol theatre / 9 juin 84) & (Alabmahalle / Munich / 7 oct 85)


----------



## IceandFire (20 Mars 2005)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Mars 2005)

Un mélange tres vivifiant d'electro-pop-rock-indépendant qui pète en provenance directe de Suède. 
ExXxellent    

On conviendra que la pochette n'est pas d'anthologie mais bon, le truc amusant c'est qu'il filent avec la galette des lunettes 3D pour mater leurs petits délires dans le livret.


----------



## teo (20 Mars 2005)

_Café del mar #1_ pour se réveiller très tranquillement

Là, c'est _Music for a found harmonium_ de Penguin Cafe Orchestra 
Parfait pour accompagner un café léger.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Bien sympathique, tout ça
> 
> 
> J'adore Mauricio Kagel et j'ai des souvenirs jubilatoires de concerts et de spectacles  (dont le génial _Variété_, il y a un peu plus de dix ans, mis en scène par Werner Herzog).


Sympathique ? Eh bien oui je trouve  
Jamais vu d'½uvres de Kagel en concert  
Veinard !
J'ai vu des ½uvres de John Cage dont la « composition » très drôle où les musiciens font semblant de jouer. Zut comment qu'elle s'appelle déjà ? 4 min 33 ? Pas sûr.


----------



## richard-deux (20 Mars 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> J'approuve totalement tes goûts.
> Bowie & The Residents.


----------



## PommeQ (20 Mars 2005)

Manu Chao - live RTL2 !!!!!! et aprés ...


----------



## naas (20 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Un mélange tres vivifiant d'electro-pop-rock-indépendant qui pète en provenance directe de Suède.
> ExXxellent


as tu le nom du groupe et le titre de l'album ?


----------



## teo (20 Mars 2005)

_Temple of light (Low rider mix by King's Highway)_ de The Rootsman sur _International language of dub_

Cet album est excellent. Je vous le conseille si vous aimez un tant soit peu le dub...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Temple of light (Low rider mix by King's Highway)_ de The Rootsman sur _International language of dub_
> 
> Cet album est excellent. Je vous le conseille si vous aimez un tant soit peu le dub...



Pour ceux qui aiment la daube tu as des conseils ...


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mars 2005)

Actuellement, c'est Tryo, De bouches à oreille, le live.
C'est bien, c'est calme pour un dimanche matin...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2005)

... Je pense que je vais me tapper l'intégrale de STÉRÉO TOTAL, aujourd'hui. Un peu de candeur et de légereté pour inviter le printemps à rester... :love:


----------



## IceandFire (20 Mars 2005)

oué c'est bien stéréototal ya stereolab aussi qui est très bon....


----------



## teo (20 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui aiment la daube tu as des conseils ...




se brancher sur ta profile radio ?  

...

...

...

...

...

 ah, W. Shaffner... j'adore


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oué c'est bien stéréototal ya stereolab aussi qui est très bon....



Françoise Cactus ; je suis amoureux de toi!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Mars 2005)

Pour un début d'après midi tranquille
que oui, on peut dire que le mec, il a pas fait ce disuqe sur PC  

ça me rappelle l'avatar de quelqu'un tiens tiens tiens


----------



## macmarco (20 Mars 2005)

Iggy Pop : "The Passenger" - Lust For Life.  :love:
Lalalalalalalalala....


----------



## steinway (20 Mars 2005)

de circonstance...


----------



## steinway (20 Mars 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> de circonstance...



on appreciera la compatibilite avec le mac


----------



## steinway (20 Mars 2005)

qui sera suivi de la st Jean :


----------



## IceandFire (20 Mars 2005)

tain' elles sont hardcore les pochettes...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> se brancher sur ta profile radio ?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



En faisant défiler la barre bleu un peu vite, j'ai lu autre chose et j'ai été choqué un instant  : j'ai lu "se branler sur ta profile radio"        

Remarque, cela serait possible puisqu'on peut y écouter "Masturbation" de Defcon 4       

Liste les bons groupes que je t'ai fait découvrir et on en reparle


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Mars 2005)

Bon Dimanche...


----------



## squarepusher (20 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Pour un début d'après midi tranquille
> que oui, on peut dire que le mec, il a pas fait ce disuqe sur PC
> 
> ça me rappelle l'avatar de quelqu'un tiens tiens tiens


arf t'as raison je suis démasqué ! J'adore ce disque et comme avatar sur macgénération je crois que je pouvais pas trouver beaucoup mieux !
C'est vraiment un excellent disque à écouter en ce moment avec les premiers rayons de soleil  et le printemps qui arrive


----------



## steinway (20 Mars 2005)

Bartok


----------



## teo (20 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> En faisant défiler la barre bleu un peu vite, j'ai lu autre chose et j'ai été choqué un instant  : j'ai lu "se branler sur ta profile radio"
> 
> Remarque, cela serait possible puisqu'on peut y écouter "Masturbation" de Defcon 4
> 
> Liste les bons groupes que je t'ai fait découvrir et on en reparle



Pour ce qui est de se faire plaisir, Prince est pas mal sur ce coup-là... _Tamborine_, _Jack U off_, _Head_, _Darling Nikki._.. des odes au plaisir du printemps qui arrive  !

Pour ce qui est de ton _lapsus video_, je me demande où tu es allé chercher ça ! 

Pour ce qui est de tes conseils musicaux, j'en ai tellement que je sais plus par lequel commencer


----------



## hegemonikon (20 Mars 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> on appreciera la compatibilite avec le mac



PPourquoi, les maqueux ont l'habitude de se faire tondre ?


----------



## iTof (20 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est de se faire plaisir, Prince est pas mal sur ce coup-là... _Tamborine_, _Jack U off_, _Head_, _Darling Nikki._.. des odes au plaisir du printemps qui arrive  !
> 
> Pour ce qui est de ton _lapsus video_, je me demande où tu es allé chercher ça !
> 
> Pour ce qui est de tes conseils musicaux, j'en ai tellement que je sais plus par lequel commencer


 ben alors, fais comme moi : commence pas    
> nan, sérieux, à part provoquer un divorce ou une séparation perpétuelle, c'est difficile d'écouter ce que Pitch nous propose en famille ou en couple, ou alors, avec ses petits, lorsque la mère ou l'ami sort. Ca permet de leur apprendre... la vie   :love:
"You like the body move your body" 
> mine de rien, il assure quand même pas mal "le meilleur d'entre-nous" sur le plan musical 
Et dire qu'il a un blog sur lequel on en apprend encore plus


----------



## Kreck (20 Mars 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

>


Parfait !


----------



## iTof (20 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui aiment la daube tu as des conseils ...


 et encore, je m'améliore de jours en jours...  
> là, j'avais dans la tête de vieux, très vieux SONS et NAPPES de Yamaha DX7 dans la tête (pour celles et ceux qui voient de quoi je veux parler   )
Résultat, j'ai resorti une des nombreuses compil promo que mon frangin m'avait passé il y 15 balais... et j'écoute "Pour La Femme Veuve Qui S'éveille" de Balavoine...  :love:
avec un peu de chance, il utilisait des TR 808 Roland :love:


----------



## steinway (20 Mars 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> PPourquoi, les maqueux ont l'habitude de se faire tondre ?



non jamais


----------



## steinway (20 Mars 2005)

Bartok


----------



## mado (20 Mars 2005)

Ça, grâce à ficelle et mademoiselle Kittin donc.


----------



## teo (20 Mars 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> [..]
> > mine de rien, il assure quand même pas mal "le meilleur d'entre-nous" sur le plan musical
> Et dire qu'il a un blog sur lequel on en apprend encore plus



C'était du pur humour comme mon edit le mentionnait au cas où.

He is a bible. I'm a ignorant !




			
				iTof a dit:
			
		

> et encore, je m'améliore de jours en jours...
> > là, j'avais dans la tête de vieux, très vieux SONS et NAPPES de Yamaha DX7 dans la tête (pour celles et ceux qui voient de quoi je veux parler   )
> Résultat, j'ai resorti une des nombreuses compil promo que mon frangin m'avait passé il y 15 balais... et j'écoute "Pour La Femme Veuve Qui S'éveille" de Balavoine...  :love:
> avec un peu de chance, il utilisait des TR 808 Roland :love:



TB303 powa ! ! !


----------



## Thibal (20 Mars 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> Bartok



Tres bon gout steinway , le concerto numero 2 pour violon de bartok , c'est une pure merveille !


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mars 2005)

tiens, Salut a tous...
je suis descendu de la niege avec ça....et je continue de l'ecouter maintenant....


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Mars 2005)

-----------


----------



## ficelle (21 Mars 2005)

get a move on reprit par Mr Srcuff pour bien demarrer la journée !


----------



## ficelle (21 Mars 2005)

positive, des disposable heroes of hipoprisy  :love:


----------



## steinway (21 Mars 2005)

Jascha


----------



## IceandFire (21 Mars 2005)

moi j'écoute les bandes blanches....


----------



## MrStone (21 Mars 2005)

Là ce matin on démarre doucement avec
Seven Dub, l'album _Bricks_ :love:


----------



## teo (21 Mars 2005)

Jean-Michel Jarre et Oxygène 7-13.

Ca faisait longtemps.


----------



## steinway (21 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Jean-Michel Jarre et Oxygène 7-13.
> 
> Ca faisait longtemps.



tiens c est un tres bonne idee, je vais ecouter ca (si je retrouve le disque bien sur, ca n est pas gagne de ce cote la ...)


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Mars 2005)

tiens, moi aussi, j'aime bien le classique.....( )


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Mars 2005)

et j'en ai d'autres:












ou


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Mars 2005)

*je savais pas que Derrick jouait du violon...*


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Jean-Michel Jarre et Oxygène 7-13.
> 
> Ca faisait longtemps.


----------



## IceandFire (21 Mars 2005)

allez un coup de radio classique par itunes en 128 k


----------



## macarel (21 Mars 2005)

Après avoir vu la pochette de "The Who" (my generation), je me suis mis à écouter Pinball wizzard, teenage wasteland, Happy Jack, The magic bus.
Mais qu"est ce que vous avez les jeunes de me faire pleurer comme ça chaque fois en mettant des veilleries sur le thread, vous allez me rendre vraiment nostalgique :rose:


----------



## Dedalus (21 Mars 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Après avoir vu la pochette de "The Who" (my generation), je me suis mis à écouter Pinball wizzard, teenage wasteland, Happy Jack, The magic bus.
> Mais qu"est ce que vous avez les jeunes de me faire pleurer comme ça chaque fois en mettant des veilleries sur le thread, vous allez me rendre vraiment nostalgique :rose:




encore une larme ? Tendez votre verre

Là je venais d'apprendre à lire, et Je leur suis toujours resté plus ou moins fidèle





On ne peut pas imaginer ce que sont les grands motets à la française tant qu'on n'en a pas entendu en concert






et un peu de musique planante pour yuppies


----------



## IceandFire (21 Mars 2005)

oh monsieur de Lully ...chapeau bas


----------



## macarel (21 Mars 2005)

Bon, allé, un peu de Rokia Traore, suivi de Liquid Soul, pour me remettre 
*uis, jeudi je vais voir John Mayall and the Bluesbreakers :love: Je vais écouter ça pour me mettre "dans le bain"


----------



## macarel (21 Mars 2005)

Beyond the Missouri Sky Pat Metheny avec Chrlie Heden?
Connais pas ce disque là, je vais essayer


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Mars 2005)

"Emerge (Dave Clarke Mix)" Fischerspooner. :love:


----------



## macarel (21 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> "Emerge (Dave Clarke Mix)" Fischerspooner. :love:


Dave Clarke, du Dave Clarke Five??


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Mars 2005)

nan :love:


----------



## macarel (21 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> nan :love:


son arrière petit fils peut-être?


----------



## Stargazer (21 Mars 2005)

Là j'écoute l'album "Spanking day" des "flying pooh" !  :love: :love:


----------



## elektroseb (21 Mars 2005)

Avec "Flying Turns" et "Cardboardlamb"     :love:  :love:


----------



## bompi (22 Mars 2005)

Histoire de s'endormir avec un soupçon d'inquiétude dans l'échine : "Autour de la Lune" de Biosphère, encore plus mélancolique que la musique de l'excellent polar nordique (norvégien ?) "Insomnia".


----------



## Dedalus (22 Mars 2005)

là c'est plus roboratif...


----------



## iTof (22 Mars 2005)

en boucle, l'énigmatique, l'instrumental, l'expérimental, le fondateur :




:love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Mars 2005)

enya "may it be" :love:  :love: planant


----------



## nonos (22 Mars 2005)

ben la tout de suite ça, excellent thrash nordique [pour oreilles averties]


----------



## iTof (22 Mars 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> ben la tout de suite ça, excellent thrash nordique [pour oreilles averties]


 "Haunted" : il y a un rapport avec la série TV


----------



## nonos (22 Mars 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> "Haunted" : il y a un rapport avec la série TV



non aucun the haunted je ne connais pas bien la serie mais le groupe à plus de 10ans


----------



## ficelle (22 Mars 2005)

ce matin, la route me faisait penser à ça.
enfin, c'est ce que j'aurais écouté avec mon popod en auto.... à moto, je me suis contenté d'y penser...


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu"est ce que vous avez les jeunes de me faire pleurer comme ça chaque fois en mettant des veilleries sur le thread, vous allez me rendre vraiment nostalgique :rose:



tu veux quand meme pas que je te mette sur ce fil une pochette de Brtiney Spears.....
(quoi que ces pochettes sont pas toujours degueu....)

bon, avant de me coucher , un petit Face to Face , histoire de ce nettoyer les oreilles....
un bon groupe de Punk-rock.....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Mars 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> en boucle, l'énigmatique, l'instrumental, l'expérimental, le fondateur :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu le conseilles à partir de quel âge ?


----------



## ficelle (22 Mars 2005)

et c'est parti, avec un petit sharon jones & the dap kings


----------



## IceandFire (22 Mars 2005)

MEN AT WORK !!! (Teo si tu nous regardes     ) j'adddooorrrreeeee....


----------



## steinway (22 Mars 2005)

Brahms


----------



## Juste en passant (22 Mars 2005)




----------



## Tangi (22 Mars 2005)

Juste maintenant c'est ça :


*The Cure* (The Cure) :






...


----------



## steinway (22 Mars 2005)

Martha


----------



## hegemonikon (22 Mars 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> Martha



Ahhhhhh Martha : une femme qui aime les hommes...


----------



## steinway (22 Mars 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhhhh Martha : une femme qui aime les hommes...



et le piano aussi pour notre plus grand bonheur


----------



## IceandFire (22 Mars 2005)

eh bé le classic c'est hard core


----------



## macmarco (22 Mars 2005)

Underworld - dubnobasswithmyheadman.


----------



## IceandFire (22 Mars 2005)

là j'écoute (encore !) RIDAN....


----------



## Tangi (22 Mars 2005)

Et il y a quelques secondes encore c'était ça :


*Tricky* (Vulnerable) :






...


----------



## macmarco (22 Mars 2005)

Transglobal Underground - Psychic Karaoke.


----------



## steinway (22 Mars 2005)

Prokofiev


----------



## bompi (23 Mars 2005)

Après un peu de Tosca ("Dehli disc 1") et Thievery Corporation pour se relaxer, j'en suis au groove technoïde de Cabaret Voltaire ("International Language"). Impeccable avant une bonne nuit réparatrice.

Bonne nuit, vouzotres.


----------



## teo (23 Mars 2005)

J'écoute ma radio last.fm, comme je suis pas sur mon Mac. Je découvre pas mal de trucs que je connaissais pas.
Là, c'est Jimi Hendrix et Stone Free


----------



## steinway (23 Mars 2005)

Stabat Mater


----------



## iTof (23 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tu le conseilles à partir de quel âge ?


 
> t'es un peu jeune et tes sourdines sont encore trop fragiles   alors attends un peu 
Par contre, pour le pogo intra-utérin faut repasser : Hugues, à 3 piges s'em***** un peu dessus, il préfère Richtfest 

(P.S. 1: alors, c'est comment le RTC ?  )
(P.S. 2: veuillez nous excuser pour la censure réaliser sur l'un des termes du post. Veuillez contacter la Rédaction et SM pour obtenir les lettres manquantes...   )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Mars 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> > t'es un peu jeune et tes sourdines sont encore trop fragiles   alors attends un peu
> Par contre, pour le pogo intra-utérin faut repasser : Hugues, à 3 piges s'em***** un peu dessus, il préfère Richtfest
> 
> (P.S. 1: alors, c'est comment le RTC ?  )
> (P.S. 2: veuillez nous excuser pour la censure réaliser sur l'un des termes du post. Veuillez contacter la Rédaction et SM pour obtenir les lettres manquantes...   )



Richtest de [:SITD:]   C'est le groupe à propos duquel un critique a écrit "Hiroshima dans le salon, Stalingrad sur le dance floor" - de quoi reléguer des groupes comme Cenobita, :Wumpscunt: et CENSURES au rang d'enfants de coeur    

Tu es vraiment toujours aussi nul en géographie je suis en Slovaquie   et j'écoute du Frank Sinatra


----------



## IceandFire (23 Mars 2005)

i listen my radio on itunes...via last fm and audiomachin  c'est cool : the cure, inxs, the smiths,bowie et la portishead...plutot cool 
Hello les zamis audiomachins ou que vous soyez


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> i listen my radio on itunes...via last fm and audiomachin  c'est cool : the cure, inxs, the smiths,bowie et la portishead...plutot cool
> Hello les zamis audiomachins ou que vous soyez


----------



## IceandFire (23 Mars 2005)

Message vBulletin





Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Fab'Fab.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2005)

Pareil...


----------



## naas (23 Mars 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> en boucle, l'énigmatique, l'instrumental, l'expérimental, le fondateur :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes   :love:  _(par contre pourquoi fondateur, il n'est venu qu'après   )_


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Mars 2005)

----------


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mars 2005)

bon, pour moi, c'est Pinkerton de Weezer.....


----------



## IceandFire (23 Mars 2005)

Allez on efface tout et on recommence...... à rêvé....   :love:  :king: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 du coup je me suis fait une compil de tout les singles...La vache c'est Frais !!!     :love: et puis l'artwork...j'adooorrree.... :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Mars 2005)

----------- 7:rateau:7


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Mars 2005)

je viens de lancer sur mon iPod: Ziggy Stardust - the Rise and the Fall of the Spiders from Mars :love:


----------



## IceandFire (23 Mars 2005)

t'as pas plus grand ???!!!


----------



## macarel (23 Mars 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas plus grand ???!!!


Plus grand que Bowie, y'en a pas


----------



## pixelemon (23 Mars 2005)

serpent egg de dead can dance...


----------



## KARL40 (23 Mars 2005)




----------



## Tangi (23 Mars 2005)

Et un petit coup de : 

*Rubin Steiner* (Drum major ! ) :






...


----------



## iTof (24 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> yes   :love:  _(par contre pourquoi fondateur, il n'est venu qu'après   )_


> c'est vrai ça, pourquoi fondateur  peut-être parce qu'il a fait le "son" de DM, accompagné le boom des remix au milieu des années 80. Excellent pianiste et pas mauvais batteur, sous DM, il passait le plus clair de son temps à chasser les sons avec les premiers sampleurs. Ré-écoute Christmas Island et la série de mix de DM, depuis Some Great Reward jusqu'à Songs of Faith... C'est un type comme The Edge ou William Orbitt, Mark Bell ou Tim Simenon, musiciens et génies des studio :love:

> là, le magistrale "Grace" de Jeff Buckley :love:  






Il y a des critiques bouleversantes sur Amazon, dont celle-là :
_Qu'est ce qui faut avoir dans l'âme pour accoucher de trucs pareils ?? En gros, c'est comme si le fils prodige était descendu dans son studio avec quelques copains, pour prouver à son père que les anges savaient aussi faire du Rock!! C'est à peu près ça... Surprise, La Vieille Antité considéra que c'était peut-être un peu trop pour nous, et rappela Son garçon pour savourer la chose à huis clos... Du concentré de ce que savent faire les Archanges, c'est ça Grace... _ 

P.S. 1 : Naas, tu viens gonfler les stats de Recoil du clan MacGé sur Audioscrobbler   
P.S. 2 : il y a de la place pour toutes et tous ! Viendez et venez partager avec nous vos tracklists 
P.S. 3 : pour celles et ceux qui aiment, 12 vidéos des singles de DM de la compil "Remixes 81-04" sont en libre téléchargement sur leur  site (et c'est pour cela que je n'ai pas vu la photo de macelene :rose: )


----------



## nonos (24 Mars 2005)

gojira
groupe Français qui n'a rien a envier au ricains !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mars 2005)

en live Buckley (fils donc....) depote pas mal non plus....

un super album:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Mars 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> P.S. 3 : pour celles et ceux qui aiment, 12 vidéos des singles de DM de la compil "Remixes 81-04" sont en libre téléchargement sur leur  site (et c'est pour cela que je n'ai pas vu la photo de macelene :rose: )



C'est dommage que les vidéos soient coupées par des interview    sous-titrées dans la belle langue de Goethe ce qui fait penser à  Rammstein does Depeche Mode


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Mars 2005)

Ce matin ; j'ai exhumé une cassette de l'album de J. J. Burnel "Un jour parfait" ; pour me l'écouter dans la bagnole en allant bosser... J'ai failli me viander dans une sortie de virage, parce qu'il y avait de l'eau dans mes yeux... 'Tain ; je dois ê^tre moyen au niveau moral...   :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## chokobelle (24 Mars 2005)

Moi je suis très rock, surtout rock UK (Blur, Supergrass. Razorlight, The Coral & co)
Avec aussi quelques aventures du coté du Classique, chanson française, funk, électro, punk.

Le tout bien au chaud dans mon Ipod 4G 40 Go


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mars 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> je viens de lancer sur mon iPod: Ziggy Stardust - the Rise and the Fall of the Spiders from Mars :love:



Ben tiens, pareil du coup


----------



## IceandFire (24 Mars 2005)

bonne journée  :love:


----------



## iTof (24 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage que les vidéos soient coupées par des interview    Sous titrées dans la belle langue de Goethe cela fait penser à  Rammstein does Depeche Mode


 oupssssss ! je n'ai regardé le début que de 2/3 clips :rose:
> d'un autre côté, tu râles alors que tu as des clips type "bonus de DVD" gratos ? :mouais:  
mais... t'as donc retrouvé les joies du HD après un passage par la préhistoire ?  :love: Vive le 56 Kbits/s - V.90 !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Mars 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> oupssssss ! je n'ai regardé le début que de 2/3 clips :rose:
> > d'un autre côté, tu râles alors que tu as des clips type "bonus de DVD" gratos ? :mouais:
> mais... t'as donc retrouvé les joies du HD après un passage par la préhistoire ?  :love: Vive le 56 Kbits/s - V.90 !



J'espère pour toi que tu ne bosses pas dans un domaine où la qualité de l'information n'est pas aussi importante que la fraîcheur d'une huître    

L'argument "tu râles alors que tu as des clips type "bonus de DVD" gratos" est nul et non avenu : moi je privilégie le qualitatif au quantitatif. Mais bon si tu préfères privilégier la quantité de vidéo et d'audio par rapport à leur qualité ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin ; j'ai exhumé une cassette de l'album de J. J. Burnel "Un jour parfait" ; pour me l'écouter dans la bagnole en allant bosser... J'ai failli me viander dans une sortie de virage, parce qu'il y avait de l'eau dans mes yeux... 'Tain ; je dois ê^tre moyen au niveau moral...   :rateau:  :rose:



Tiens, je vais chercher ça...


----------



## richard-deux (24 Mars 2005)

En ce moment:


----------



## iTof (24 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> J'espère pour toi que tu ne bosses pas dans un domaine où la qualité de l'information n'est pas aussi importante que la fraîcheur d'une huître
> 
> L'argument "tu râles alors que tu as des clips type "bonus de DVD" gratos" est nul et non avenu : moi je privilégie le qualitatif au quantitatif. Mais bon si tu préfères privilégier la quantité de vidéo et d'audio par rapport à leur qualité ...


 très fin :mouais: on va peut-être arrêter de polluer le thread ? 
> je suis un partisan du qualitatif, c'est pour cela que sur Audioscrobbler, j'ai peu de morceaux à mon actif, car tout est mûrement choisi... en famille  :love:
> là, je voulais partager cette news du site de DM, qui dispose de quantités d'autres vidéo et extraits... Il y a bien des personnes qui diffusent à la volée sur leur blog des morceaux libres droits à découvrir...  encore faut-il avoir les mêms goûts musicaux 
> quant à l'Information, j'ai encore quelques longueurs d'avance, t'inquiète !

> pour parler un peu de musique, j'ai encore la mélodie de Hallelujah de Jeff Buckley dans la tête...  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Mars 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> très fin :mouais: on va peut-être arrêter de polluer le thread ?
> > je suis un partisan du qualitatif, c'est pour cela que sur Audioscrobbler, j'ai peu de morceaux à mon actif, car tout est mûrement choisi... en famille  :love:
> > là, je voulais partager cette news du site de DM, qui dispose de quantités d'autres vidéo et extraits... Il y a bien des personnes qui diffusent à la volée sur leur blog des morceaux libres droits à découvrir...  encore faut-il avoir les mêms goûts musicaux
> > quant à l'Information, j'ai encore quelques longueurs d'avance, t'inquiète !
> ...



tout de suite les grands mots ; dès que l'on discute un peu dans ce thread c'est de "la pollution de thread" ; continuez à enquiller des pochettes à tire l'arigot si cela vous chante - trop peu pour moi ; puisque c'est exclusivement de musique dont il faut parler les 4'33" de Magnetic Fields s'impose


----------



## IceandFire (24 Mars 2005)

Calmez vous, écoutez du Belle and Sebastian !!!   rappelez vous notre devise : La musique...   
Nicoletta rajouterait : " La musqiiiiiiiueeeee, ooouuiiiiiiiii, llllaaaaa mmmuuusssiiiqqquuueeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## Tangi (24 Mars 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> [...] écoutez du Belle and Sebastian !!!  [...]


Je ne connais que celui-là :


Dear catastrophe waitress :






...


----------



## elektroseb (24 Mars 2005)

Séquence nostalgie avec


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Mars 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Séquence nostalgie avec



 Enormissime


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Mars 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Calmez vous, écoutez du Belle and Sebastian !!!   rappelez vous notre devise : La musique...
> Nicoletta rajouterait : " La musqiiiiiiiueeeee, ooouuiiiiiiiii, llllaaaaa mmmuuusssiiiqqquuueeeeeee!!!!!!!



Je suis calme


----------



## iTof (24 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Enormissime


idem 


(et je ne dis pas cela pour reconquérir ton coeur :love:   )


----------



## steinway (24 Mars 2005)

de retour a Gluck


----------



## naas (24 Mars 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Séquence nostalgie avec


rohhhhhhhhh  :love: bomber et paraboots


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Mars 2005)

_Maintenant_, j'écoute ça


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Mars 2005)

Là, maintenant, une version instru de Whole lotta love par King Curtis... :love:

Hein, Teo?


----------



## Berthold (24 Mars 2005)

GRATEFUL DEAD
Aoxomoxoa


----------



## Tangi (24 Mars 2005)

J'avais pas tilté *Ed_the_Head* que ton avatar c'était en fait le petit ninja du label Ninja Tune...

Fan de Mr Scruff et d'Amon Tobin ??? (C'est les deux seuls que je connais :rose:... )...






...


----------



## IceandFire (24 Mars 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais que celui-là :
> 
> 
> Dear catastrophe waitress :
> ...



c'est le dernier sorti en date  :love:   un best of est à paraitre au mois de mai, un double CD  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (24 Mars 2005)

Ps: pour les Amis AudioScrobbler machin  attendez vous à voir un bond énorme de B&S au classement ce Week-End


----------



## FANREM (24 Mars 2005)

Puisqu'on est dans Belle and Sebastian, j'ai acheté justement le Cd dont la pochette figure ci-dessus a la Fnac parce qu'ils le vendaient 9,99 ¤
J'ai aussi acheté avec le 1er Rancid : And it comes the Wolves (au meme prix) :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Mars 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas tilté *Ed_the_Head* que ton avatar c'était en fait le petit ninja du label Ninja Tune...
> 
> Fan de Mr Scruff et d'Amon Tobin ??? (C'est les deux seuls que je connais :rose:... )...
> 
> ...


 Ahah, et bien si, mon avatar vient bien de ce "petit" label... Oui pour Scruff et Tobin, mais une petite préférence quand même pour The Herbalizer!  :love:

Cependant, si l'on regarde mon profil AS, mon avatar devrait plus être :





ou 







  

Mais c'est tout de même un sacré label.


----------



## mado (24 Mars 2005)

Y'avait vraiment pas grand chose à jeter sur celui là.


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mars 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Ps: pour les Amis AudioScrobbler machin  attendez vous à voir un bond énorme de B&S au classement ce Week-End




tiens, J'en suis de vos Amis d'Audio-machin....
et là, j'ecoute un peu de Brad Meldhau


----------



## iTof (24 Mars 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Ps: pour les Amis AudioScrobbler machin  attendez vous à voir un bond énorme de B&S au classement ce Week-End


audioscrobbler récupère des infos sur les dessins animés visionnés maintenant  


 



			
				FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'on est dans Belle and Sebastian, j'ai acheté justement le Cd dont la pochette figure ci-dessus a la Fnac parce qu'ils le vendaient 9,99 ¤
> J'ai aussi acheté avec le 1er Rancid : And it comes the Wolves (au meme prix) :love:


 
> comme quoi les pochettes sont importantes  ...
 FANREM


_(allez, reviens Léon !  )_​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Y'avait vraiment pas grand chose à jeter sur celui là.


 Même rien du tout, il est dans mon Top ten celui là!  :love: 
Quand je pense à leur dernier album "By the %$*#@ way" ça me donne envie de pleurer...


----------



## Tangi (24 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Y'avait vraiment pas grand chose à jeter sur celui là.


 désolé mais pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, c'est quoi comme groupe, parce que sur la pochette c'est pas évident de deviner :mouais:...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Mars 2005)

Les RED HOT CHILI PEPPERS! non mais.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Mars 2005)

Et file  à la Fnac pour l'acheter.


----------



## macmarco (24 Mars 2005)

En ce moment j'écoute Léon ! :love:

*Leon Redbone :*


----------



## iTof (24 Mars 2005)

excusez moi ; j'ai un morceau dans la tête et je ne me rappelle plus du titre ...  
> nan, sérieux, c'est un morceaux de style "Electronica" du tout début des années 90, avec/produit/fait (?) par The Edge et Ryuishi Sakamoto (Yellow Magic Orchestra) mais je ne trouve rien sur Google  ) Je me souviens que le CD était magnifique, avec des belles photo. Ce devait être un CD-Maxi et le refrain reprennait ""listen to my heart beat". C'était une musique très "compulsive".
De toutes façon, c'est chez mon frère, donc des archéologues le retrouveront un jour  

[mon frangin a débuté comme vendeur Fnac "Variétés Inter" et il me racontait des anecdotes de clients du style : "je cherche cette musique pour mon petit-fils -avec une voix grelottante- tintin, la tadadam"... ou encore "j'ai un morceau dans la tête et je ne me rappelle plus du titre"  ou des cafouillages du style "je cherche un album des "Affreux du Tchad" ...)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Mars 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> > comme quoi les pochettes sont importantes  ...



la preuve



			
				tangi a dit:
			
		

> désolé mais pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, c'est quoi comme groupe, parce que sur la pochette c'est pas évident de deviner ...



alors que c'est écrit dessus   

ces jeunes alors ils sont impayables


----------



## Berthold (24 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> alors que c'est écrit dessus
> 
> ces jeunes alors ils sont impayables


 :rateau:   J'avais pas vu non plus. T'as un 20", non ?


----------



## da capo (24 Mars 2005)

Les Red Hot, ça fait fait un peu viellot, non ?
L'humeur du moment : Wax Taylor
Un superbe travail de collage sonore et du "feeling" (je ne trouve pas d'autre mot).
Sinon, on peut toujours écouter ou réécouter Marcel Lehon


----------



## squarepusher (24 Mars 2005)

Les Rythmes Digitales - Darkdancer


----------



## mado (24 Mars 2005)

Radio Head
_Hail to the thief

_C'est bon signe.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Mars 2005)




----------



## pixelemon (25 Mars 2005)

easy listening : "la fille au rasoir" de Serge


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Mars 2005)

itunes ambient


----------



## nonos (25 Mars 2005)

ben là Opeth
groupe aux ambiances vraiment excellentes


----------



## richard-deux (25 Mars 2005)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Mars 2005)

Groupe : Electrafixion
Album : Burned


----------



## IceandFire (25 Mars 2005)

c'est bien précis Didier  .... moi c'est .... Devinez...???!!!!


----------



## IceandFire (25 Mars 2005)

Ps: j'aime beaucoup la pochette de ton disque didier   ... je sais pas pourquoi..??? la coleur sépia je pense...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Mars 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien précis Didier  .... moi c'est .... Devinez...???!!!!



Pour éviter de s'énerver entre les malvoyants, les malentendants, les jeunes qui ne connaissent rien  , ceux qui resteraient accrochés par la fille, itof qui ... - bon je ne dis rien, il va crier au complot des floodeurs - il vaut mieux être le plus précis


----------



## squarepusher (25 Mars 2005)

Vincent Delermo- Petit Fuité C'Est Plus Musclé
Vincent Delermo c'est quand même autre chose que Vincent Delerm


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Mars 2005)

un petit led zep?


----------



## Berthold (25 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> un petit led zep?


  Avec plaisir, juste après ceci, qui n'est pas vraiment indispensable. Y'a des bons trucs. Disons écoutable.


----------



## iTof (25 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Groupe : Electrafixion
> Album : Burned


bien, tu progresses...   
> désormais, il y a des femmes dans ce que tu écoutes (au-moins sur la pochette  )
> dis, Ice, avec un peu d'effort, il y est arrivé à ne plus flooder 

> cette nuit, c'était une série Shamen... faisais longtemps  Y'as des fans dans le coin autre que "le Meilleur d'entre-nous" ?

> ce n'est pas une photo de Corbijn ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Mars 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> bien, tu progresses...



j'aime bien ce t-shirt      et le groupe aussi - merci Molgow   








			
				iTof a dit:
			
		

> > désormais, il y a des femmes dans ce que tu écoutes (au-moins sur la pochette  )



il y en a toujours eu mais vu les voix -   - que tu écoutes je ne t'en ai jamais parlé      



			
				iTof a dit:
			
		

> > dis, Ice, avec un peu d'effort, il y est arrivé à ne plus flooder



comme l'a écrit une fois Yvos  j'ai posté plus de la moitié de mes messages dans ce fil, lesquels sont du flood, lesquels n'en sont pas ?



			
				iTof a dit:
			
		

> > cette nuit, c'était une série Shamen... faisais longtemps  Y'as des fans dans le coin autre que "le Meilleur d'entre-nous" ?



fan est un bien grand mot - j'ai écouté cela dans ma prime jeunesse alors que je me cherchais musicalement 



			
				iTof a dit:
			
		

> > ce n'est pas une photo de Corbijn ?



oui - c'est d'ailleurs lui et un autre gars qui sont interviewés dans le clip coupé de DM dont tu nous a si obligeamment indiqué le lien






Groupe : The Wedding Present
Album : Hit Parade
Pochette : ce n'est pas une photo de Anon Corbijn


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mars 2005)




----------



## Grug (25 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Groupe : Electrafixion
> Album : Burned


 :affraid: SM, remets tes lunettes


----------



## nato kino (25 Mars 2005)

'tit retour aux sources pour moi ce soir...

*Marianne Faithfull* - before the poison






Elle n'a rien perdu de son charme. :style:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Mars 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> 'tit retour aux sources pour moi ce soir...
> 
> *Marianne Faithfull* - before the poison
> 
> ...


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Mars 2005)

Richard Bona : "Reverence"


----------



## mado (25 Mars 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> 'tit retour aux sources pour moi ce soir...
> 
> *Marianne Faithfull* - before the poison
> 
> ...



Même moi je succombe :rose:


----------



## ozark (25 Mars 2005)

Ghinzu - Blow






et le premier album Electronic Jacuzzi était excellent également






une tite photo du groupe : 






LE SITE : http://www.ghinzu.com


----------



## IceandFire (26 Mars 2005)

trop bon... :love:      :love: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai reçu en cadeau ce soir cet opus qui me manquait ainsi que le single i'm a cuckoo...en cd et 45 t par mon ami Guy....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Mars 2005)




----------



## iTof (26 Mars 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## nonos (26 Mars 2005)

toujours dans ma serie death/thrash français
yyrkoon


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Mars 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:



Mon cher Itof,

Je n'arrive pas bien à lire et le nom du groupe et l'album. Je te suggère de trouver une bonne défense sinon je me verrais dans l'obligation de te bouler rouge pour cause de flood.

Bonne nuit.

Toujours aussi bon


----------



## Kreck (26 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ben tiens, pareil du coup


ah oui !
Et puis aussi :
sapce oddity
the man who sold the world
hunky dory
aladin sane
diamond dogs
young americans
station to station
low
heroes
lodger
scary monsters
(je zappe let's dance et surtout les atroces tonight & never let me down (le duo avec mickey rourke ! hou !))
outside
earthling
heathen
reality

ça devrait le faire...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

>


  très bon, très très bon.


----------



## steinway (26 Mars 2005)

de circonstance :


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Mars 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> de circonstance :



non, j'ai la tete dans le ...
alors, de circonstance:


----------



## nonos (26 Mars 2005)

un classic du genre!!!!
@ stook: ideal aussi quand on a la tête dans le C...


----------



## IceandFire (26 Mars 2005)

je connais pas comme groupe ça


----------



## squarepusher (26 Mars 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> je connais pas comme groupe ça


moi je connais bien c'est un groupe de musique ultra minimale .le disque dure une heure et demi de silence total


----------



## IceandFire (26 Mars 2005)

héhhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhé            c'est le beau temps qui nous rends moqueurs


----------



## steinway (26 Mars 2005)

toujours de circonstance :


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2005)

*R.L. Burnside*​  



J'ai pris l'habitude, quand plus rien ne vient me hérisser le poil sur les bras ou me donner des fourmillements sous le crâne (vous savez, ces petites sensations de plaisir qu'on éprouve en découvrant quelque chose qui nous était inconnue) de me retourner vers mes premiers amours... Il en va de la musique comme de la littérature ou de la peinture.
À l'exception près que pour une fois, si je me replonge dans le blues (point originel pour moi), celui-ci je ne le connaissais pas il y a deux mois encore !! Ce sera ma seule déception, car pour le reste j'y retrouve tout ce que j'ai toujours aimé, mais avec plus de force encore. :love:
Je vous mets en liens les trois albums qui tournent quotidiennement dans ma playlist. Si vous êtes curieux et que vous avez un peu de temps, allez écouter les extraits mis en ligne...  Ça vaut le détour (si on aime le blues). :style:




 

 

 

:love:  :style:  :love:​

_ps : merci à pitanne pour le dernier  :love: _


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2005)

*nb* : tous ses disques sont distribués par *FAT POSSUM RECORDS*  :style:
(theBig, si tu lis ça, une raison de plus d'y faire un tour !! :love: )


----------



## macarel (26 Mars 2005)

Fay Lovski (ORIGAMI) :love:  :love: Pourse calmer un peu


----------



## squarepusher (26 Mars 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> héhhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhé            c'est le beau temps qui nous rends moqueurs


ouai ca doit être le beau temps
mais c'est quand même dommage de pas savoir quel disque il voulait nous montrer car un silence de une heure et demi je sais pas si ca sort vraiment la tête du C..


----------



## naas (26 Mars 2005)

Il n'y avait pas un silence de 20 minutes avant la projection de 2001 l'odyssée de l'espace non ?


----------



## mado (26 Mars 2005)

Au ralenti... en ce samedi gris dehors.


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2005)

listened and approved !! :love: :style:


----------



## nonos (26 Mars 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *R.L. Burnside*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 que bon!!! bravo!! pour les liens!!



​


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Mars 2005)




----------



## mado (26 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Au ralenti... en ce samedi gris dehors.




Toujours..
Forcément y'en a deux


----------



## Napoléon (26 Mars 2005)

_Un album très sympa ;-)_ 





_Le nouvel album d'Aldebert_ 

Et puis en ce moment, j'écoute pas mal Néry (son sublîme "La vie c'est de la viande qui pense..."





_Très spécial mais succulent_​


----------



## IceandFire (26 Mars 2005)

"La vie c'est de la viande qui pense..." tout un programme...


----------



## Napoléon (26 Mars 2005)

En tout cas c'est à écouter


----------



## squarepusher (26 Mars 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> "La vie c'est de la viande qui pense..." tout un programme...


En effet 
on est vraiment méchant aujourd'hui


----------



## squarepusher (26 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y avait pas un silence de 20 minutes avant la projection de 2001 l'odyssée de l'espace non ?


ouai mais y avait des images au moins on se faisait pas arnaquer!


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (26 Mars 2005)

--------------


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Mars 2005)

Allez, zou, ouikenne festif tonight, ça va être encore l'occasion d'avoir mal au crâne demain matin     
Alors pour monter tout doucettement en ambiance, un petit coup de Chicks on Speed *PLAF !*

Des copines à "la Kittin" (fait d'ailleurs une apparition sur un titre). 

De l'électro clash, du vrai, du bon !


----------



## mado (26 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Allez, zou, ouikenne festif tonight, ça va être encore l'occasion d'avoir mal au crâne demain matin
> Alors pour monter tout doucettement en ambiance, un petit coup de Chicks on Speed *PLAF !*
> 
> Des copines à "la Kittin" (fait d'ailleurs une apparition sur un titre).
> ...



Echange red bull contre CD


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Mars 2005)

Alleeeeeez, on reste à Berlin, ach, Ellen Allien une perle c'te galette ce que d'aucuns considèrent comme son meilleur disque !
Bpitch control über alles     






Ouais, et même que si vous y tenez, toute la soirée je posterai ici :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Mars 2005)

*Yiiiiiii haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## squarepusher (26 Mars 2005)

arf Ellen Allien puis Miss Kittin tu fais vraiment les bons choix en ce moment !!!!:love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Mars 2005)

après un court entrelude pop qu'il en faut pour tout le monde et que je suis pas sectaire même si j'ai un net goût franchement prononcé pour un certain style musical


----------



## steinway (26 Mars 2005)

faisons nous peur :


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Mars 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> faisons nous peur :



Boulez, quoi, c'est un appel au coud'boule ?

OK


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Mars 2005)

Je continue : FELIX DA HOUSECAT
just for fun


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Mars 2005)

On continue rès fort ce soir, Chemical Brothers again
Ce soir, c'est du bon mes potos, on met le feu !!!!
Du bon, rien que du bon


----------



## richard-deux (27 Mars 2005)




----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2005)

Dommage que je ne puisse plus écouter mes vieux 33...  :sick:  :style:


----------



## macarel (27 Mars 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que je ne puisse plus écouter mes vieux 33...  :sick:  :style:


Si c'est juste parce que tu n'as pas de table, ce n'est pas pas grave. Le miens sont perdus pour l'étérnité dans l'inondation de 1999  
Bon, pou le coup j'écoute Neil Young (Harvest) :love:


----------



## Immelman (27 Mars 2005)

Max Richter - _On The Nature of Daylight_ directement de la "profile radio" de pitchwork


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mars 2005)

Hier soir, j'ai vu ça : 






Pas mal, beaucoup d'oublis, des passages un peu rapide mais nom de diou : qu'est ce que les Funk Brothers groovent!!!!! :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Mars 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

>



c'est un trés bon mini-album des Residents !!!


----------



## Berthold (28 Mars 2005)




----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (28 Mars 2005)

---------


----------



## Immelman (28 Mars 2005)

_New Orleans Funk_


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (28 Mars 2005)

*Alan Parson'ts Project* : Tales of Mystery & Imagination




*Black Sabbath* : Black Sabbath




*Alice Cooper* : Billion Dollar Babies




*Freak Kitchen* : Move




*Pink Floyd* : Atom Heart Mother




Les albums du moment à la maison


----------



## squarepusher (28 Mars 2005)

Plaid - Parts In The Post( Nicolette - Wholesome et Funky Porcini- King Ashabanapal):love:


----------



## Immelman (28 Mars 2005)

@ Slug, 

Tu as aussi Live In Houston de Alice Cooper?? :love:


----------



## Bat-Mac (28 Mars 2005)

En ce moment, c'est beaucoup ça chez moi :


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mars 2005)

Pour mettre un peu de soleil dans cette grise journée, le "Trojan BEATLES Tribute" en 3 CD.
Où des reprises des 4 garçons de Liverpool par des jamaïcains.
Très bon dans l'ensemble malgré quelques morceaux dispensables.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Mars 2005)

finalement, il y a des trucs qui vieillissent pas trop mal...    :love:


----------



## naas (28 Mars 2005)

En ce beau lundi de pâques,
un petit nettoyage de printemps pour les oreilles 
 :love: 




 :love:​


----------



## Berthold (28 Mars 2005)




----------



## Berthold (28 Mars 2005)

Pis çui-là aussi :


----------



## Imaginus (28 Mars 2005)

En ce moment j'ecoute le tres commercial American idiot de Greenday (plutot inegal dans l'ensemble).Sinon le dernier album de Joe Satriani "Is there love in Space ?"


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2005)

le dernier Basement Jaxx est vraiment très bon.
... en boucle donc !

*Premier disque : The Singles* 

Red Alert
Good Luck
Romeo
Oh My Gosh
Bingo Bango
Where's Your Head At
Rendez Vu
Jump 'n' Shout
Lucky Star
Plug It In
U Don't Know Me
Do Your Thing
Jus 1 Kiss
Fly Life
Samba Magic

*Deuxième disque* : The Singles - Special Edition (Bonus Traxx)* 
Magnificent Romeo
I Beg U
Mere Pass
Miracles Keep On Playin' (Red Alert Remix)
Bongoloid
Good Luck (Live)
Rendez-Vu (Latin Version)
Broken Dreams (Acoustic)
Ha Choo
Onyx
I Live In Camberwell
Camberskank
Juss 1 Kiss (The Isley Bootleg)
Romeo (Acoustic)


----------



## sofiping (28 Mars 2005)

un p'tit RAMONES et ça repart :love:     :style:


----------



## nonos (29 Mars 2005)

un peu de finesse...


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> un p'tit RAMONES et ça repart :love:     :style:



OOOOOhhhhh....les ramones, ça c'est du bon.....
du coup moi aussi......


----------



## nonos (29 Mars 2005)

hey ho, let's go!


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mars 2005)

ok, bein joué tous les deux et je peux meme pas vous en mettre un petit......




			
				le Vbul qui n'a pas l'oreille musicale a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à sofiping





			
				le Vbul qui n'aime peut etre pas les Ramones a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à nonos.



mais je me vengerai.....


----------



## nonos (29 Mars 2005)

Snif!! 
j'aurais bien pris un coup ce soir


----------



## Berthold (29 Mars 2005)

Une ch'tite anecdote avec cet album qui me réveille ce matin :




La 1ère fois que je l'ai écouté, même chose qu'aujourd'hui, c'était au lever, en déjeunant. Ce que j'ignorais c'est qu'un couple de copains dormait à côté. Ils s'étaient couché tard, fatigués, ils avaient travaillé d'arrache-pied sur un projet ou je ne sais plus trop quoi. Je m'étais levé tôt .
D'abord je me suis fait incendier, normal. 
Ensuite ils m'ont décrit ce qu'ils ont ressenti : un cauchemar. Pour ceux qui connaissent, il est vrai que se faire réveiller avec _*Hang on St-Christopher*_, c'est pas forcément conseillé pour la tranquillité et la sérénité de l'âme...


----------



## teo (29 Mars 2005)

je me met sérieusement à écouter _At home_ d'Avishai Cohen, acheté la semaine dernière avec le _Just play_ de Franck Avitabile.
Si l'un ou l'autre passe de par chez vous, allez les voir, ils sont excellents.  













Et l'album précédent de AC, _Lyla_ est aussi un petit bijou (en tout cas pour un newbie en jazz comme moi, que les experts soient magnanimes). :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (29 Mars 2005)

Avec entre autres, M. Charles, Lemongrass, Yonderboï, De Phazz ...


----------



## Berthold (29 Mars 2005)

Après Black Sabbath et Tom Waits, un peu de nettoyage des oreilles avec Paul Dukas, la Péri, l'apprenti sorcier, ça fait du bien.





C'est fou comme je retrouve des accents d'Atom Heart Mother dans  la Fanfare de la Péri de Dukas. Les Floyd ont du l'avoir pas loin au moment de la composition.


----------



## nicogala (29 Mars 2005)

Les tout jeunes mais prometteurs Corrosive Cell , une belle énergie sur scène (dommage que chez-moi les vidéos veulent rien entendre...), groupe à suivre


----------



## elektroseb (29 Mars 2005)

Moving Hands !!


----------



## teo (30 Mars 2005)

Programme de nuit.
Réflexion et concentration.

_Les Grandes Orgues_ de Jean-Sébastien Bach

_Toccata & Fugue en ré mineur BWV 565_ pour commencer (oui oui... celle qui me rappelle un dessin animé que j'adore de quand j'étais petit )

puis _Fantaisie en sol majeur BWV 572, Prélude et Fugue en la mineur BWV 543, Prélude et Fugue en la majeur BWV 536 , Triosonate n° 2 en ut mineur BWV 5263, Triosonate n° 5 en ut majeur BWV 529, Pastorale en fa majeur BWV 590._


A l'écoute de cette musique, la nuit, je pense d'un coup au Capitaine Nemo qui aurait pu s'éteindre au son de ces infrabasses dans son Nautilus désormais prisonnier.


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mars 2005)

la, j'ecoute le remastering du London Calling des clash la version anniversaire avec le DVD , pas mal....(les modifs, l'album lui est enorme...)


----------



## toys (30 Mars 2005)

bass drive radio i tune dans la serie electronica s est une grose bonbe se truc


----------



## Berthold (30 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Toccata & Fugue en ré mineur BWV 565_ pour commencer (oui oui... celle qui me rappelle un dessin animé que j'adore de quand j'étais petit )


Oui...


----------



## IceandFire (30 Mars 2005)

:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Mars 2005)

... Pour le réveil ; "Jardin chinois" de Taxi Girl... Ce morceau est complètement malade. La voix juvénile de Daniel Darc... Cette mélodie de comptine... Et ce dernier couplet complètement psychotique... Quel mariage! Alliance troublante et improbable qui semble pourtant couler de source... LE plus GRAND morceau de la pop française... Complètement intemporel... Aïe! Les notes de l'orgue de Laurent Sinclair sont comme les petites aiguilles d'un acupuncteur chinois...


----------



## Berthold (30 Mars 2005)




----------



## iTof (30 Mars 2005)

*>>> OFFRE SPECIALE : AUJOURD'HUI, L'ADHESION AU CLAN MACGE SUR AUDIOSCROBBLER EST GRATUITE ! OUVERT A TOUS ! MEME AUX MAL-ENTENDANTS ET AUX FANS DE LARA !
VOUS POUVEZ EGALEMENT PROFITER DE CETTE OFFRE VIA LAST.FM ! MERVEILLEUX ! FABULEUX ! UNIQUE ! INSTRUCTIF !  <<<*​ 

  :love:


----------



## squarepusher (30 Mars 2005)

Moodyman-Black Mahogany....:love:


----------



## toys (30 Mars 2005)

808 live en core une radio i tune je kiff ce truc


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Mars 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> *>>> OFFRE SPECIALE : AUJOURD'HUI, L'ADHESION AU CLAN MACGE SUR AUDIOSCROBBLER EST GRATUITE ! OUVERT A TOUS ! MEME AUX MAL-ENTENDANTS ET AUX FANS DE LARA !
> VOUS POUVEZ EGALEMENT PROFITER DE CETTE OFFRE VIA LAST.FM ! MERVEILLEUX ! FABULEUX ! UNIQUE ! INSTRUCTIF !  <<<*​
> 
> :love:



Tu l'as dit Buffy    Il y a même des fans de Britney Spears à l'insu de leur plein gré    Même si en ce moment cela cafouille - rançon du succès oblige - on découvre des bons groupes et même des groupes auxquels on s'attend pas vu les profils de certains   En plus l'ami Teo gère cela comme un champion  

Pour ne pas flooder : j'écoute Chase de Georgio Moroder


----------



## teo (30 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as dit Buffy    Il y a même des fans de Britney Spears à l'insu de leur plein gré    Même si en ce moment cela cafouille - rançon du succès oblige - on découvre des bons groupes et même des groupes auxquels on s'attend pas vu les profils de certains   En plus l'ami Teo gère cela comme un champion
> Pour ne pas flooder : j'écoute Chase de Georgio Moroder



Y'a pas que du Britney Spears... dieu merci, même s'il en faut pour tous les goûts: l'avantage, c'est la diversité sans pub ! Même des groupes français dans leur base ! J'aimerai aussi pouvoir découvrir plus le jazz et le classique qu'écoutent mes congénères de MacG mais pour l'instant, pas grand chose !

Pour la tenue du forum, rien à voir avec la gestion d'ici (je ne suis ni vert ni rose, AS et Last sont en quasi N&B !), je fais pas grand chose ! J'essaie de mettre à jour les traductions régulièrement pour les nouv-eaux/-elles, alors profitez-en pour lire un peu, c'est en français pour vous facilitez l'adhésion. Et malgré la pub éhontée (et illisible ?  en tt cas chez moi !) que fait iTof et le démarchage évangéliste de IceandFire (ça marche en plus !): il faut bien dire que c'est gratuit tout le temps ! on peut participer financièrement mais ce n'est pas obligatoire.

Bon c'est vrai que les désagréments des serveurs en rade, c'est emm*** mais pas plus qu'ici en rapport au temps passé 


Allez, à part ça, côté musique, cet après-midi, c'est un _best of_ Oum Kalsoum et une perle turque, Bülent Ersoy, avec _Alaturka 2000_, homme devenu femme, star controversée en Turquie. 
Si vous aimez les ambiances café noir, cardamome, loukoums et thé vert très sucré, n'hésitez pas, ce dernier disque est un moment de langueur humide et chaude, entre danse du ventre et hamam.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas que du Britney Spears



Par je ne sais quel miracle Britney Spears est dans mon top album


----------



## macmarco (30 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Par je ne sais quel miracle Britney Spears est dans mon top album



Quelqu'un écoute du Britney Spears sur ton Mac quand tu n'es pas là !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un écoute du Britney Spears sur ton Mac quand tu n'es pas là !



C'est vrai qu'un jour Itof est venu à la maison et je l'ai laissé seul quelques minutes devant le mac  - il a du télécharger du Britney Spears sur un site de P2P et vite l'écouter


----------



## toys (30 Mars 2005)

non pas britney elle vote bush


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> j'écoute Chase de Georgio Moroder


plaît-il ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Par je ne sais quel miracle Britney Spears est dans mon top album



Je te rassure, mo je suis en train d'écouter Bros. Ca sera bien dans le top de la semaine prochaine!!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> plaît-il ?




oui, il plaît beaucoup


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je te rassure, mo je suis en train d'écouter Bros. Ca sera bien dans le top de la semaine prochaine!!!



C'est simplement que dans mon top albums, il n'y a rien que j'écoute régulièrement - le seul truc c'est DM alors que j'ai milité pour Undertones dans la compétition Undertones vs. DM


----------



## toys (30 Mars 2005)

une bonne radio hip hop sur i tune que du bon


----------



## steinway (30 Mars 2005)

radio classique


----------



## toys (30 Mars 2005)

on zap  sur bassdrive 100% jungle 2step


----------



## sofiping (30 Mars 2005)

la je suis EELS_Souljaker_  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## iTof (30 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Mon cher Itof,
> 
> Je n'arrive pas bien à lire et le nom du groupe et l'album. Je te suggère de trouver une bonne défense sinon je me verrais dans l'obligation de te bouler rouge pour cause de flood.
> 
> Bonne nuit.



 1, 2, 3, 4 et 5 !  

> là, j'ai un collègue qui m'a passer Quixotic de Martina Topley Bird... Cela reste proche de ses passages dans Tricky, en plus mélodieux et "groovy" et c'est très sympa. Du Trip-Hop avec une voix d'ange  (en même temps, j'arrête Aimee Mann et Jeff Buckley)







_P.S.: teo, si je dois nourrir iTunes de mes CD de classique... je n'ai pas fini :hein: _


----------



## teo (30 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je te rassure, mo je suis en train d'écouter Bros. Ca sera bien dans le top de la semaine prochaine!!!



Tiens tu me donnes envie pour enlever mon mal à la tête... allez hop...


Alors là c'est _Doing the unstuck_ de Cure sur _Wish_, suivi par... _Bros_ avec _When wil I be famous_ (merci FabFab ) et iTunes me contraste tout ça avec un _This is not a love song (12'' long version)_ de PIL. Classique quoi 

_iTof: tant pis pour tes CD classiques que tu écoutes égoïstement sur ta chaine ! _


----------



## steinway (31 Mars 2005)

bartok


----------



## squarepusher (31 Mars 2005)

The piano concertos :love:

moi dans un tout autre registre Aphex Twin Selected Ambiant Works 85-92:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> la je suis EELS_Souljaker_  :love:  :love:  :love:



mais tu m'a piqué tout mes CD, c'est pas vrai.......entre les Ramones et Eels....

bon, Cake....:










ps:desole pour Audioscrobbler, j'ai pas eu encore le temps de m'y mettre comme il faut mais c'est un affaire d'heure....


----------



## prerima (31 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, Cake....:



Mon préféré reste Fashion Nugget ! :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mars 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Mon préféré reste Fashion Nugget ! :love:



Pareil, c'est vous d'ailleurs qui m'avait donne l'envie de le reecouter...
puis apres, devine.....

Eels...... 







là par contre mon prefere ce serait plutot Beautiful freak ou souljacker.....


----------



## teo (31 Mars 2005)

1984, mon premier vrai choc musical, un spécial _Prince_ aux _Enfants du Rock_ pour la sortie de _Purple Rain_. Funk. Rock. Pop. (le rap et le r'n'b viendront après)

Là, j'ai halluciné sur ce petit bout de gars barjot qui mettait le feu sur scène.

Et toujours pas de concert de lui à mon actif. [Note: prendre un listing de ses tournées et prendre un billet pour un soir à Minneapolis]

_Let's go crazy_
Le maxi est trop excellent. Ecoutez donc _Erotic City_, la b-side...

Mais n'allez pas acheter l'album sur le iTMS, le titre _Purple Rain_ est pas vendu avec. Une hérésie. Album partiel.







Mon profil audioscrobbler porte les stigmates des ~440 morceaux qui composent l'intégrale en ma possession.


----------



## IceandFire (31 Mars 2005)

allez un bon coup de ... stina nordenstam ....  biz à l'oeil les zamis


----------



## nonos (31 Mars 2005)

bon vieux thrash US fin 80's debut 90's de la côte ouest!!


----------



## minime (31 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est vrai que les désagréments des serveurs en rade, c'est emm*** mais pas plus qu'ici en rapport au temps passé



Ça va plus du tout sur AudioScrobbler/last.fm, le site ne sera pas en ordre de marche avant une ou deux semaines. Au moins MacG n'a pas 13 millions de messages en retard à rentrer dans la base de données.  






Something/Anything? de Todd Rundgren. :love:


----------



## teo (31 Mars 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Ça va plus du tout sur AudioScrobbler/last.fm, le site ne sera pas en ordre de marche avant une ou deux semaines. Au moins MacG n'a pas 13 millions de messages en retard à rentrer dans la base de données.  [/URL]


A la rigueur, je trouverai plus simple d'oublier les x millions de requêtes transmises et de repartir tranquillement d'aujourd'hui, à vitesse normale, j'ai pas l'impression que mes écoutes font tant avancer le bien de l'humanité que ça quand même 


_nonos: ta dernière pochette est une pure merveille d'humour potache us, ça me donnerait presqu'envie d'écouter ! _

Sinon, là avant que je parte, je termine un morceau téléchargé du site de DJ Phootek (non, pas le nôtre, l'autre !  ) _Progressive Beat_, un truc des années 90. Désolé si l'orthographe est pas la bonne.


----------



## Bat-Mac (31 Mars 2005)

Ca fait déjà 1 an 1/2 qu'il est parti et l'écoute de cette galette fait un drôle de coup, mais ça reste indispensable... 






idem pour le reste de la discographie


----------



## richard-deux (31 Mars 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait déjà 1 an 1/2 qu'il est parti et l'écoute de cette galette fait un drôle de coup, mais ça reste indispensable...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magnifique album. :love:


----------



## minime (31 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> A la rigueur, je trouverai plus simple d'oublier les x millions de requêtes transmises et de repartir tranquillement d'aujourd'hui, à vitesse normale



Même si les données recueillies ne participent pas au bonheur de l'humanité ce serait quand même embêtant pour eux, parce que les entrées sont la matière première du site, qui nourrit leur système de recommandations. Plus il y en a, et plus il est précis. Et d'ailleurs en l'état actuel des choses ils reprendraient du retard progressivement même après un effacement.

15 millions et ça continue d'augmenter.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Mars 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Même si les données recueillies ne participent pas au bonheur de l'humanité ce serait quand même embêtant pour eux, parce que les entrées sont la matière première du site, qui nourrit leur système de recommandations. Plus il y en a, et plus il est précis. Et d'ailleurs en l'état actuel des choses ils reprendraient du retard progressivement même après un effacement.
> 
> 15 millions et ça continue d'augmenter.



Le problème vient de ce que je leur balance des tonnes d'Undertones et qu'ils pensent à une erreur système       - il y a eu une légère modification au niveau des Tracks played (+16)


----------



## minime (31 Mars 2005)

J'ai l'impression d'en avoir 74 de plus, si j'ai bien retenu le nombre de morceaux enregistrés. Mais c'était resté bloqué plusieurs jours de suite. :rose:






Pour oublier les déboires d'AudioScrobbler : Speaking in Tongues des Talking Heads, qui n'est pas reconnu comme leur meilleur album, mais c'est quand même mon préféré. Parce qu'il est trop SILLY.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Mars 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (31 Mars 2005)

DEPECHE MODE all singles 81-98 miam...


----------



## Nobody (31 Mars 2005)

Well... bientôt trois ans qu'il a disparu notre Pierrot... me manque toujours autant, tiens...  

Un artiste belge qui n'a pas trop dépassé nos frontières mais qui faisait une musique de qualité et qui, surtout, était un type bien. Ca vaut la peine de le découvrir. Ses textes reflètent bien son esprit. Alors, si vous avez l'occasion, n'hésitez pas. C'est à la frontière du rock et de la (bonne) variété. Très chouette.


----------



## teo (31 Mars 2005)

Personal Jesus de Johnny Cash sur American 4 (The man comes around)

Exceptionnelle reprise de DM. Morceau mythique faut dire.

M. Cash a du goût et du talent, et c'est pas nouveau


----------



## KARL40 (31 Mars 2005)

J'ai profité de ce midi pour aller acheter le nouveau QOTSA....

J'espère qu'il sera à la hauteur du précédent qui était une merveille, n'est-ce pas les _motherfuckers _!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Mars 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai profité de ce midi pour aller acheter le nouveau QOTSA....
> 
> J'espère qu'il sera à la hauteur du précédent qui était une merveille, n'est-ce pas les _motherfuckers _!!


 pas de chance, il est très très inférieur au premier... 
 tu me diras ce que tu en penses.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Mars 2005)

Miss D :love:


----------



## KARL40 (31 Mars 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> pas de chance, il est très très inférieur au premier...
> tu me diras ce que tu en penses.


 
Tu veux me gacher mon plaisir ?  
Tu me fais peur en tout cas ....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Mars 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux me gacher mon plaisir ?
> Tu me fais peur en tout cas ....


 ça dépend, t'aimes bien la pop?  

Enfin, ça serait déjà un compliment pour cet album... je pense qu'ils ont enregistré ce truc sous effet de bromure!


----------



## KARL40 (31 Mars 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend, t'aimes bien la pop?
> 
> Enfin, ça serait déjà un compliment pour cet album... je pense qu'ils ont enregistré ce truc sous effet de bromure!


 
euh .... Je vais le rendre pendant que j'ai le ticket de caisse où pas ?  

Je m'en vais écouter cela qd même .... la peur au ventre !!!


----------



## sofiping (31 Mars 2005)

Grosse envie de nostalgie 66-69 , français , grand talent..........  :love:  :love:  :love:
Bonnie and clyde  :love:
requiem pour un con   :love:
initial BB.......comic stip  :style: ......viens faire des bulles :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Grosse envie de nostalgie 66-69 , français , grand talent..........  :love:  :love:  :love:
> Bonnie and clyde  :love:
> requiem pour un con   :love:
> initial BB.......comic stip  :style: ......viens faire des bulles :love:



ça fait tres longtemps que je n'ai pas ecouté gainsbourg....

mais là, c'est incubus......pas mal.....:


----------



## sofiping (31 Mars 2005)

Tu penseras a me le rendre un de ces 4 :love:


----------



## KARL40 (31 Mars 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend, t'aimes bien la pop?



Après une première écoute je comprend mieux ta remarque .... Je me suis presque   :sleep: 
Déçu effectivement .... Les compositions sont beaucoup trop "popisante".

En plus, en bon pigeon, j'ai pris la version avec le DVD... Reportage en studio, petite video et interview de Joshua Homme .... Le tout en anglais  ... Vive la mondialisation


----------



## pixelemon (31 Mars 2005)

portishead... (hummm......)


----------



## FANREM (31 Mars 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Après une première écoute je comprend mieux ta remarque .... Je me suis presque   :sleep:



Un bon album ne s'apprecie pas a sa premiere ecoute bien souvent. Persevere, et on en reparle apres. En tout cas, j'ai bien envie de l'acheter  :love:

J'ai un tout petit peu de mal avec Bloc Party, mais je ne desespere pas, je m'accroche

Aujourd'hui j'ai failli acheter un espece de best of des Buzzcocks a la Fnac, je regrette presque de ne pas l'avoir fait


----------



## pixelemon (31 Mars 2005)

La Rumeur "le hors piste (intro)"


----------



## palaflo (31 Mars 2005)

bonsoir moi en musique actuellement je suis rock , je kiffe muse , slipknot, mais je reste ouverte à beaucoup de style de musique pas trop commercial punk psyckobily son de teuf house , reggae dub ragga


----------



## chokobelle (31 Mars 2005)

En ce moment, Hollywood Porn Stars.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Avril 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Un bon album ne s'apprecie pas a sa premiere ecoute bien souvent. Persevere, et on en reparle apres. En tout cas, j'ai bien envie de l'acheter  :love:
> 
> J'ai un tout petit peu de mal avec Bloc Party, mais je ne desespere pas, je m'accroche
> 
> Aujourd'hui j'ai failli acheter un espece de best of des Buzzcocks a la Fnac, je regrette presque de ne pas l'avoir fait



Undertones si


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Après une première écoute je comprend mieux ta remarque .... Je me suis presque   :sleep:
> Déçu effectivement .... Les compositions sont beaucoup trop "popisante".
> 
> En plus, en bon pigeon, j'ai pris la version avec le DVD... Reportage en studio, petite video et interview de Joshua Homme .... Le tout en anglais  ... Vive la mondialisation



Karl tu m'aurais demandé je t'aurais dit que ce n'était pas celui-ci qu'il fallait acheter


----------



## toys (1 Avril 2005)

bijork omogenic live de la balle


----------



## sofiping (1 Avril 2005)

une petite compil d'Ennio Morricone :style:
y'a les images qui reviennent toutes seules.....que ce soit music ou film , il n'y a rien a jeter  :love:


----------



## prerima (1 Avril 2005)

J'écoute volontiers Thomas Fersen et plus particulièrement 4 !


----------



## KARL40 (1 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Karl tu m'aurais demandé je t'aurais dit que ce n'était pas celui-ci qu'il fallait acheter


 
N'empêche que je l'ai ré-écouté et ce mélange "pop-métal" (pour simplifier) a du mal à passer ....

Et effectivement, plus jamais je ne commencerais par la fin !!!


----------



## IceandFire (1 Avril 2005)

Un coup de Poilce  et la MIDNIGHT OIL live  The Real things sorti en 2000 ... Trop fort !!!
vive l'australie... tiens d'ailleurs je vais "shooté" The Saints bientôt....


----------



## Nobody (1 Avril 2005)

Cheap Trick en 33 tours, acheté à sa sortie en 1979!

P'tain, que j'vieillis!


----------



## MrStone (1 Avril 2005)

ce matin je traine mon spleen avec Kat Onoma, _ far from the pictures _... il me poursuit c'talbum en ce moment


----------



## richard-deux (1 Avril 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> J'écoute volontiers Thomas Fersen et plus particulièrement 4 !



Monsieur. :love: 



En ce moment:


----------



## steinway (1 Avril 2005)

schoenberg


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Avril 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> schoenberg



Mat, tu écoutes parfois des disques non édités par Deustche Grammophon ?


----------



## Berthold (1 Avril 2005)

Leur meilleur avec Signals, je trouve.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (1 Avril 2005)

-----------


----------



## ozark (1 Avril 2005)

j'allais dire un bon vieux Cure, mais il est pas vraiment vieux celui-là


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Avril 2005)

La je prepare un Mix d'ete pour l'iPod  plein les oreilles la bonne humeur !!! :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Avril 2005)




----------



## steinway (1 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Mat, tu écoutes parfois des disques non édités par Deustche Grammophon ?



bien vu pitch (21/20 pour celle la), tu sais, apres tout ce temps passe en allemagne j ai un faible pour DG (meme si DG ne rime pas toujours avec qualite).


----------



## steinway (1 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Mat, tu écoutes parfois des disques non édités par Deustche Grammophon ?



et en voici un bon exemple  : tu remarqueras cependant que j ai beaucoup d admiration pour le chef


----------



## MrStone (1 Avril 2005)

ozark a dit:
			
		

> j'allais dire un bon vieux Cure, mais il est pas vraiment vieux celui-là





Oué, ni bon, ni vieux... on peut aisément vivre sans.
Cet album a presque réussi à me dégoûter de fat Bob pendant un bon moment... heureusement qu'il reste les vieux 


Tiens si c'est comme ça je vais me repasser un coup du *bon vieux* live à Arnheim :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Avril 2005)

je me leve et vous souhaites une bonne journee......


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

Un peu de Monk pour l'instant pour rester zen.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Avril 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Oué, ni bon, ni vieux... on peut aisément vivre sans.
> Cet album a presque réussi à me dégoûter de fat Bob pendant un bon moment... heureusement qu'il reste les vieux
> 
> 
> Tiens si c'est comme ça je vais me repasser un coup du *bon vieux* live à Arnheim :love:



En lisant une chronique du disque de Mount Sims "Wild light" (pochette postée le week-end dernire"), j'ai vu cette phrase "Morning Birds scream qui fait presque passer la trilogie noire de Robert Smith pour de l'easy listening". N'étant pas un grand fan de The Cure est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire si cette trilogie noire correspond bien à 3 albums ou 3 chansons  de The Cure et lesquels ou lesquelles ? Merci


----------



## IceandFire (1 Avril 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de Monk pour l'instant pour rester zen.



t'as des tocs alors ???    :love:    :love:    :love:


----------



## MrStone (1 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> En lisant une chronique du disque de Mount Sims "Wild light" (pochette postée le week-end dernire"), j'ai vu cette phrase "Morning Birds scream qui fait presque passer la trilogie noire de Robert Smith pour de l'easy listening". N'étant pas un grand fan de The Cure est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire si cette trilogie noire correspond bien à 3 albums ou 3 chansons  de The Cure et lesquels ou lesquelles ? Merci



[Mode Maître Capello ON]

Hum... la 'trilogie noire' de Cure s'inscrit entre 1979 et 1982 et comprend trois albums (d'où son nom !) : 

1 _Seventeen seconds_ aux accents synthétiques,

2 _Faith_ le minimaliste, dont la face B cassette _Carnage visors_ reste une oeuvre monumentale à mon humble avis

3 et enfin la débauche sonore de _Pornography_.

Trois albums aux sonorités très différentes écrits par un Robert au fond du trou... certainement leur meilleure période, la plus marquante en tout cas pour pas mal de fans.
Il y a pas mal de littérature sur cette époque, en fouillant un peu chez allmusic ou discogs tu devrais trouver quelques pistes si tu souhaites approfondir  
[Mode Maître Capello OFF]


----------



## teo (1 Avril 2005)

_Red Tape_ de Brooks.

juste après, Muse avec _Micro cuts_ sur _Hullabaloo..._


----------



## IceandFire (1 Avril 2005)

Pour Cure il y a le livre de mon ami David Fargier "après la pluie" qui est très bien... 
http://www.after-the-rain.com


----------



## teo (1 Avril 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Pour Cure il y a le livre de mon ami David Fargier "après la pluie" qui est très bien...
> http://www.after-the-rain.com




oooups, faut vraiment que..

enfin, tu me comprend..


----------



## IceandFire (1 Avril 2005)

Oui très bien


----------



## teo (1 Avril 2005)

Je m'écoute _Undulation 1_, un excellent album...
Excellente musique à danser.
A DJ Mix, compiled and mixed by Satoshi Tomiie & Hector Romero


----------



## IceandFire (1 Avril 2005)

shake the disease... Singles 81-85 of course...


----------



## MrStone (1 Avril 2005)

This is the way, step inside...







Here are the young men, the weight on their shoulders,
Here are the young men, well where have they been?


----------



## Berthold (1 Avril 2005)

Là, je vais me faire des vieux 45 trs :





et puis





après quoi je pourrais bien me farcir l'intégrale de Jean-Claude Borelly.


----------



## Nobody (1 Avril 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Là, je vais me faire des vieux 45 trs



Ouais... mes vieux 45 tours préférés à moi, ce serait plutôt Led Zeppelin (2 ou 3 raretés) :love: , Beatles et Stones. 

Et 1 PIL, l'inévitable "This is not a love song" bien sûr!


----------



## Berthold (1 Avril 2005)

Ou alors un petit C Jérôme de derrière les fagots, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> t'as des tocs alors ???    :love:    :love:    :love:



Malheureusement oui, je suis sous antidépresseurs


----------



## befa (1 Avril 2005)

en ce moment, je m'ecoute l'album de trespassers williams  
genre hope sandoval...pour ce qui connaissent pas


----------



## teo (1 Avril 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Et 1 PIL, l'inévitable "This is not a love song" bien sûr!




Dans mes bras, ami  ! 

bon chacun donne son cdb vert à Nobody ! 

Sinon là, je me régale de l'écoute du _Sortir ce soir_, le DVD Live du bel Etienne.
Un vrai plaisir qui me rappelle ce soir-là à l'Olympia, et avec _Epaule Tatoo_, bien des souvenirs


----------



## Nobody (1 Avril 2005)

Et Stiff Little Fingers?
Et Devo?
Et Magazine?

Et en France, dans un autre registre : les Dogs? P'tain à la mort de Dominique, ça m'a foutu un coup... Tiens, je vais me remettre "Different". In memoriam...


----------



## ARKHAON (2 Avril 2005)

Oulà ce que j'ecoute comme musique ?
Bon on est parti pour un petit roman 

On va dire en bref que j'aime généralement la musique qui a été fait dans le but de faire de la musique et qui fai tressortir le coeur de l'artiste plutot que celle dans le but d'en vendre au plus possible de gens.


Mon style favori est le metal (heavy metal, Thrash metal, death metal, un peu de black metal (ceci dit pour les connaisseurs)... Voici quelques groupes en vrac, je precise que pour quelques groupes, je suis loin d'apprecier tout ce qu'ils ont fait mais bon on va pas trop rentrer dans les details au pire pour les rares eventuels que ca pourrait interesser, me demander  : Manowar, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Rhapsody, Dream Theater, Iced Earth, Nevermore, Metallica, Slayer, Kreator, Annihilator, Death, Atrophy, Acid Death, Dying Foetus, Morbid Angel, Opeth, Cannibal Corpse, Deicide, Vital Remains, Necrophagist, Nile, Dimmu Borgir, Emperor, Dissection, Satyricon, Stormlord, etc etc... j'en oublie surement mais bon ca donne une idée 

En deuxième vient la musique classique (ou baroque ou romantique voire contemporaine pour ceux qui voudraient des détails), voici quelques uns des compositeurs que je prefère : Rammeau, Chopin, Bach (J.S. et J.C.), Mozart, Beethoven, Corelli, Vivaldi, Bartok, chostakovitch, Verdi; Stravinsky, Tchaïkovsky, Brahms, Shubert, Haendel, Offmeister, Ravel, etc etc... Même chose que plus haut, j'en oublie surement mais ca donne une idée...

J'ecoute encore du jazz : Cunt Basie, Duke Ellington, Pierre Blanchard, Miles Davis, Louis Armstrong, George Benson, Sarah Vaughan, The Glenn Miller, etc etc...

Aussi des musiques de pays de l'est comme Bratsch

Du tango : Astor Piazolla

Des guitaristes aux styles variés : Mike Stern, Jason Becker, Patrick Rondat, etc etc

Du Rock : Queen, Muse, Led Zepellin, etc etc...

Et encore pas mal d'autres choses je vais pas tout citer... 




Sinon je suis musicien semi-professionel (mais je compte bientot enlever le "semi" héhé), et j'utilise GarageBand ainsi que l'editeur de partition finale.


----------



## Berthold (2 Avril 2005)

Un p'tit blues, ça remet les bases en place.


----------



## Berthold (2 Avril 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Berthold a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :affraid: Bouh, ça me fait peur rien que de me relire. Vive les poissons,  mais rassure-toi, j'use plus souvent du Led Zep que du Carlos. :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## ARKHAON (2 Avril 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Un p'tit blues, ça remet les bases en place.




Yeaaahhh !! BB KING est un grand


----------



## teo (2 Avril 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Et Stiff Little Fingers?
> Et Devo?
> Et Magazine?
> 
> Et en France, dans un autre registre : les Dogs? P'tain à la mort de Dominique, ça m'a foutu un coup... Tiens, je vais me remettre "Different". In memoriam...



Je suis pas un grand connaisseur  


_20th Century Boy_ de Placebo sur la BO de _Velvet Goldmine_

suivi par Prince et _God_ sur _Hits-The B-sides_, originalement sur le 45t et maxi 45t de Purple Rain.



_AS-Last.fm: j'ai mis à jour la traduction qui explique les problèmes de connexion rencontrés en ce moment. Apparemment, certains profils sont dispos, d'autres non, particulièrement le profil du groupe qui est vide; ça devrait revenir dans la journée. Suivez donc le lien dans ma signature..._


----------



## IceandFire (2 Avril 2005)

This is my country... :king: : PIPES & DRUMS OF SCOTLAND....
Quelle force...je précise que ce n'est pas la vraie couverture....j'ai pas trouvé sur le net des images assez grandes.... :love: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ps : c'est de l'anglais hein !!!  ne vous méprenez pas sur le sens du mot Drums    :love:


----------



## minime (2 Avril 2005)

_This is a story about a girl that I knew
She didn't like my songs and that made me feel blue
She said a big band is far better than you&#8230;_

Mais ensuite il se rattrape avec la soeur de cette ingrate, qui elle au moins apprécie ses chansons.  








			
				Nobody a dit:
			
		

> P'tain à la mort de Dominique, ça m'a foutu un coup... Tiens, je vais me remettre "Different". In memoriam...



Il est mort sur scène non, comme Molière ?


----------



## Tangi (2 Avril 2005)

Et en ce moment :


*Arcade Fire* (Funeral), les nouveaux protégés de *David Bowie* à ce qu'il paraît :







  ...


----------



## teo (2 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Et en ce moment :
> 
> 
> *Arcade Fire* (Funeral), les nouveaux protégés de *David Bowie* à ce qu'il paraît :
> ...





ça me rappelle quelque chose. Pitchfork ? On marche sur tes plate-bandes. Il faut sévir 

A part ça excellent choix. Si ce n'était qu'une question d'envie je l'aurai déjà. Mais il faut savoir faire attention à son budget. Et je l'ai déjà largement entamé....  


_Sinhala_ de Banco de Gaia, sur leur double Best of _10 years_

Juste avant, j'ai eu quasi coup sur coup Paul Anka et Ertha Kitt, chaud ! chaud ! chaud ! pour ceux et celles à qui ça dit quelque chose... ("Put your head on my shoulder" et "This is my life"). Une autre époque 

Et pour les fans de reprise _Do you really want to hurt me?_ repris par Ari Gold, récupéré sur son site internet, gratuit.


----------



## Tiobiloute (2 Avril 2005)

Around the sun, de R.E.M ...... extraordinaire ....


----------



## sofiping (2 Avril 2005)

de la PURE et parfois dure JUNGLE  sur les ondes de BASSDRIVE dans itunes .   :love: :affraid:  :style:  :casse: 
J'adore le coté "collage sonor" de la jungle ... bon , là le morceau il est un peu trop synthé Jean Michel alors  j'aime moins ..... mais sinon qu'est ce que ça cavale


----------



## naas (2 Avril 2005)

je ne sais pas si j'ose ....  ....  ....  ... ... ...si je peux ...  ....  .... ? ...  ....  .... bon ok  :rateau: 







retour aux sources 











​


----------



## FANREM (2 Avril 2005)

Soulfly, il y avait son chanteur present dans le public au concert de Good Charlotte lundi dernier
(ainsi qu'un des membres de Pleymo mais je ne sais pas lequel)

Ils ont signé plein d'autographes    à plein de jeunes filles


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappelle quelque chose. Pitchfork ? On marche sur tes plate-bandes. Il faut sévir
> 
> A part ça excellent choix. Si ce n'était qu'une question d'envie je l'aurai déjà. Mais il faut savoir faire attention à son budget. Et je l'ai déjà largement entamé....
> 
> ...



L'aurais-je converti ? - je lui avais donné l'adresse de mon machin


----------



## kabeha (2 Avril 2005)

Hier soir, concert au "Galway" dans ma bonne ville de Bourg.

*EXCELLENTISSIME*


----------



## steinway (2 Avril 2005)

bach :


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Avril 2005)

Albert Marc½ur sort un nouvel album et je ne le savais pas ? On ne me dit jamais rien à moi 
Titre : _L'_
Ben oui ça étonne...


----------



## naas (2 Avril 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Soulfly, il y avait son chanteur present dans le public au concert de Good Charlotte lundi dernier


A noter que roadrunner le label de (entre autre) soufly met à disposition des mp3 de tout les groupes signés
bonne découverte  :love:


----------



## teo (3 Avril 2005)

La vie et ses bifurcations.   
Normalement j'espérais faire nuit blanche à la Boule Noire. Pleasure in da house.

Deux bouteilles de champ et un bbq improvisé plus tard, je prend un plaisir monstre à écouter -presque seul- _The Young Gods_ et 3 albums dans mes préférés vont m'accompagner un bon moment cette nuit...

_Live Sky Tour
The Young Gods play Kurt Weill
T.V. Sky_






Petite discographie
2001 Second Nature
2000 Live Noumatrouff, 1997
1996 Heaven Deconstruction
1995 Only Heaven
1993 Live Sky Tour
1992 T.V. Sky
1991 The Young Gods Play Kurt Weill
1989 L'Eau Rouge
1987 The Young Gods


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> La vie et ses bifurcations.
> Normalement j'espérais faire nuit blanche à la Boule Noire. Pleasure in da house.
> 
> Deux bouteilles de champ et un bbq improvisé plus tard, je prend un plaisir monstre à écouter -presque seul- _The Young Gods_ et 3 albums dans mes préférés vont m'accompagner un bon moment cette nuit...
> ...



Vu en concert il y a quelques années -    J'aime bien également _L'Eau Rouge_


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

soirée Elvis Costello:


----------



## Jose Culot (3 Avril 2005)

Bonjour......Je profite d'un moment d'acalmie pour vous demander si vous connaissez la référence de "i love you" en cha-cha.......celui que DocEvil nous a magistralement servi sur "c'est comment derriére votre Mac quand personne ne regarde". Bien sur je lui ai demandé mais il n'aime pas écrire qu'il dit.( Voir sa page perso......quel talent)
Si je post ici c'est parceque certains d'entre vous étaient présent lors de ce "Karaoké"
J'espère réponse...j'en ai ras le bol de retourner Itunes et les autres en vaines recherches.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Avril 2005)

bandes originales de films signées michael nyman


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

encore une nuit avec du Eels en fond....


----------



## Jose Culot (3 Avril 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bandes originales de films signées michael nyman



Merci beaucoup..je pouvais chercher.
Amicalement


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Avril 2005)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Avril 2005)

Parfait pour une matinée peinarde.   
Télépopmusik, the niou album.
Musique veloutée, reposante, envoutante même, quelque part et planante assurément

avec l'apparition sur plusieurs titres de l'excellente Angela Mc Cluskey et sa voix superbe.


P.S : l'a une jolie station de travail le type


----------



## teo (3 Avril 2005)

Pour commencer cette journée (couché tard, dormi tard)
Bright Eyes, _Padriac my Prince_ (un des ses plus beaux morceaux) sur _Letting off the happiness_
New Order, _Touched by the hand of God 12''_, sur _International_. N'y voyez aucune référence en ce jour ensoleillé.
William Shatner, _Has been_, sur _Has been_.
Angela McCluskey, _It's been done_, sur _The things we do_

Bon dimanche


----------



## Wynaut87 (3 Avril 2005)

on en découvre des chansons !


----------



## naas (3 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Télépopmusik, the niou album.
> Musique veloutée, reposante, envoutante même, quelque part et planante assurément


http://www.telepopmusik.de/ pour des extraits :love: (bon pour les videos :mouais: )
à ne pas confondre avec http://www.telepopmusik.com/ qui est aussi magnifique cependant


----------



## KARL40 (3 Avril 2005)

En ce moment, ZENZILE






Par rapport au précédent album plus "ambient" (Totem), quelques guitares plus "rock" se mèlent à leur dub. 

Très, très bon .... :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour commencer cette journée (couché tard, dormi tard)
> Bright Eyes, _Padriac my Prince_ (un des ses plus beaux morceaux) sur _Letting off the happiness_
> New Order, _Touched by the hand of God 12''_, sur _International_. N'y voyez aucune référence en ce jour ensoleillé.
> William Shatner, _Has been_, sur _Has been_.
> ...



C'est bien ce William Shatner et ce Covenant  qui passait sur ton profil


----------



## Tiobiloute (3 Avril 2005)

Hier je suis tombé par hasard à la médiathèque sur une jaquette de cd qui a attiré mon attention, sans aucune inscription, le livret en papier calque .... ça m'a intrigué et je l'ai pris





C'est Sigur Ros, quelqu'un en avait déjà parlé icic, et c'est à recommander ....


----------



## steinway (3 Avril 2005)

je reviens d un concert donne par un orchestre local qui a interprete  "Ein deutsches Requiem" de Johannes Brahms.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Avril 2005)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Hier je suis tombé par hasard à la médiathèque sur une jaquette de cd qui a attiré mon attention, sans aucune inscription, le livret en papier calque .... ça m'a intrigué et je l'ai pris
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'en ai parlé récemment et probablement quelqu'un l'a fait auparavant

Il y a une inscription dessus puisqu'il est écrit "Sigur Rós"   En effet c'est excellent et cela change de Björk     

Sur leur site dans la partie media de nombreux mp3 et vidéos dont quelques titres de leur Odin Raven Magic


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

ah que c'est bon ...


----------



## teo (3 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce William Shatner et ce Covenant qui passait sur ton profil



Je suis passé à l'ennemi ? !

Ils sont excellents.

Bloc Party: en dwld sur leur site _Banquet (Phones Disco Edit)_ et en écoute dans les hauteurs de Ménilmontant. Ce morceau est une tuerie. J'aurai pas du le remettre, là je vais m'en refaire une overdose.

Ah, pour les amateurs, le mix de jondi & Spech de Mars est downloadable sur leur site..
Je faisais une recherche sur les lyrics de _We are connected_, car j'aime bien le texte et en farfouillant, je m'apperçois que c'est un texte de Stephen Hawking:

_Walk with me through the Universe,
And along the way see how all of us are Connected.
Feast the eyes of your Soul,
On the Love that abounds.
In all places at once, seemingly endless,
Like your own existence._

C'est troublant d'écouter ce morceau avec du monde autour, dans la rue, le métro, en terrasse. Je deviens patient et me rappelle que tel un papillon, chacun, peut-être...


----------



## Tangi (3 Avril 2005)

...


Je n'ai que le premier album de *Sigur Ros*, "Agaetis byrjun", hypnotique ...






Et puis sinon un peu de Trip Hop avec *Smith & Mighty* "Big world, small world" et la participation de la géniale Tammy Payne :






Enfin, et je sais que je ne vais pas faire dans l'originalité, une nouvelle fois : *Chicks on speed* "99 cents" : 






...


----------



## Macounette (3 Avril 2005)

En ce moment pour moi :






en alternance avec






:love:


----------



## stephane6646 (3 Avril 2005)

Aujourd'hui j'ai écouté  trois fois "Where the streets have non name" de U2 (Josuah tree)...c'était bon et nostalgique...


----------



## Berthold (3 Avril 2005)

Encore un grand du blues :




T-Bone Walker


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je suis passé à l'ennemi ? !
> 
> Ils sont excellents.
> 
> ...



Tu as un bon prescripteur


----------



## valoriel (3 Avril 2005)

Aller, pêle-mêle
- Indochine
- Brassens
- Du classique
- The Beatles
- Bob Marley
- Yann Tiersen (BO Amélie Poulain et Good bye Lenin)
- Daft Punk
- Tout les morceaux gratuits de l'iTMS
- Manu Chao
- Renaud
- De tout en général, même du rap et de la techno, du rock et de la soul...  

Au passage, existe il une liste de tout les morceaux qui ont été en téléchargement gratuit sur l'ITMS?


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> - Bob Marley
> 
> Au passage, existe il une liste de tout les morceaux qui ont été en téléchargement gratuit sur l'ITMS?



tiens, du bob.....Burnin'& lootin' sur le Live....










ps:non.....


----------



## ficelle (3 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment, ZENZILE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est mon dernier achat avec le nouveau...






Thievery Corporation


----------



## teo (3 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Au passage, existe il une liste de tout les morceaux qui ont été en téléchargement gratuit sur l'ITMS?



Ce que j'ai pensé à télécharger depuis juillet, date de mon inscription:

C'est séparé par un Tab, ça s'affiche pas bien ici, mais copié-collé dans un fichier excel ça devrait être lisible. 

Love Is an Arrow	Aberfeldy	Young Forever
This Is My Love	The Aeroplanes	The Aeroplanes - Single
Something else	Agent Blue	Something else - EP
Congoleo	Angélique Kidjo	Oyaya!
Desert sunrise	Brett Dennen	Brett Dennen
Out of Reach	Cities Of Foam	A Great Day for the Race
Mirror ball	The Colour	Out & about - EP
Human After All (Medley)	Daft Punk	Human After All (Medley) - Single
Fall behind me	The Donnas	Fall behind me - Single
Pull It to Pieces	Elektralow	One
Hope (Radio Edit)	Fat Freddy's Drop	Hope for a Generation
Get It Together	The Go! Team	Thunder, Lightning, Strike
Mi Tierra	Guitarra De Pasión	Guitarra de Pasión
Baby said	Hot Chip	Baby said - Single
High	James Blunt	High (Single)
Shakma	Leaves	Shakma - Single
Ventilador Rumba-80	Ojos de Brujo	Bari
Blue	Plej	Electronic Music from the Swedish Left Coast
In my head	Psapp	In My Head - Single
Around the sun redux	R.E.M.	Around the sun redux - Album Sampler
I don't need love, I've got my band	The Radio Dept.	Why won't you talk about it? - EP
Come get it Feat. Dynamite MC (Radio Edit)	Scratch Perverts	Come get it - EP
Baby (Off the Wall)	Sirens	Control freaks
He said	Smadj & Martin Wheeler, Rokia Traore	Take it and drive
Life is so easy now	Son of Dave	02
Constantly running	Stoney	Constantly running - EP
At 1AM	The Subways	Queens of noize: Best of 2005
Break of day	Tina Dico	Far
Make everything change	Wire Daisies	Just another day


Sinon là, _Free drift_ de De-Phazz sur _Detunized Gravity_. Excellent !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (3 Avril 2005)

Alors moi pour l'instant, c'est gros coup d'coeur pour *Darren Hayes* avec son album _The tension and the Spark_, surtout pour _Sense of humour_ vraiment magnifique :love:


----------



## steinway (3 Avril 2005)

apres Gluck :


----------



## steinway (3 Avril 2005)

Prokofiev :


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

Imagine de John Lennon et hop, au lit....


----------



## Tangi (3 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Imagine de John Lennon et hop, au lit....


Tu me prends par les sentiments :love:...

Et voilà je chiale, c'est malin :rose: ...


----------



## teo (4 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Alors moi pour l'instant, c'est gros coup d'coeur pour *Darren Hayes* avec son album _The tension and the Spark_, surtout pour _Sense of humour_ vraiment magnifique :love:




j'aimais bien son album _Spin_ (_Heart attack_, _Stange relationship_...).

Sinon, là c'est Prince avec _North_ sur _North East South West (N.E.W.S.)_
4 morceaux de 14 minutes, jazz style. A découvrir car surprenant.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (4 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'aimais bien son album _Spin_ (_Heart attack_, _Stange relationship_...).


Ah bon? je ne connais pas. Je vais suivre tes conseils et essayer de me le procurer, on verra s'il est dispo sur l'iTMS...


----------



## teo (4 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon? je ne connais pas. Je vais suivre tes conseils et essayer de me le procurer, on verra s'il est dispo sur l'iTMS...




Il est doublement dispo !  mais je ne connais que la version "courte". Il n'y a pas ceux dont tu parles d'ailleurs. Mais _Spin_ est en deux versions... pas au même prix ! 

Par là...


Edit: d'ailleurs je vais en écouter un peu avant d'aller dormir...


----------



## nonos (4 Avril 2005)

un classic du thrash 80's 
trio suisse ultra efficace!!!


----------



## mado (4 Avril 2005)

Le ciel a choisi... plutôt nuages donc  

Un surprenant Laurent Garnier


----------



## IceandFire (4 Avril 2005)

Ici pas de nuages, du soleil, un café crême et : "Ghost in the machine" de POLICE


----------



## Grug (4 Avril 2005)

je viens de retrouver mes 15 ans, vu de l'exterieur


----------



## supermoquette (4 Avril 2005)

xiu xiu et c'est mi-gaz


----------



## steinway (4 Avril 2005)

Brahms :


----------



## toys (4 Avril 2005)

Mr RAY CHARLS


----------



## KARL40 (4 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> xiu xiu et c'est mi-gaz


 
Joe Butagaz et ses brûleurs :rateau:


----------



## teo (4 Avril 2005)

Une petite série avant de passer à table:

_Afro-Left_ de Leftfield sur _Leftism_ (un de meilleurs albums + groupes des 90's à mon goût).

_Woman's work_ de Silicon Soul sur _Pouti_

_J'ai demandé à la lune_ d'Indochine sur _Paradize_

_Big Foot_ de Miles Davis sur _Miles Davis, The Sideman_

_Blackbird_ de The Beatles sur _The white album_


----------



## clampin (4 Avril 2005)

Pour moi c'est  :

Pierre Raspat (tous les rêves), sont dernier live....

Un bon moment.....


----------



## IceandFire (4 Avril 2005)

Depeche Mode All Singles....   
eh oui encore !!!


----------



## squarepusher (4 Avril 2005)

Ark - Caliente....:love:


----------



## teo (4 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est mon dernier achat avec le nouveau...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Grrr.. ça sera de ta faute si j'ai des pb de fric à la fin du mois !   

Je l'écoute, je me suis arrêté l'acheter de retour de Montparnasse.

Avec l'album de Bertrand Belin et de New Order


----------



## teo (4 Avril 2005)

Pour ceux qui aimeraient...

je vous invite


----------



## iTof (5 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Une petite série avant de passer à table:
> 
> _Afro-Left_ de Leftfield sur _Leftism_ (un de meilleurs albums + groupes des 90's à mon goût).



teo :  une pure merveille que cet album pour un groupe mythique :love: Sur "Original", un certain Alan Wilder a bossé un peu  Et Toni Hallyday :love:, mariée au célêbre Alan Moulder...






N'oublie pas Curve et Doppelganger !!!





P.S.: Ice, c'est qui déjà le photographe de DM ?  :love:


----------



## sofiping (5 Avril 2005)

trop tard pour ceux qui aime , il vient d'y avoir plein de Residents sur la radio DR YO de itunes .....
maintenant c'est Silver Apple......bonne radio pour l'instant


----------



## nonos (5 Avril 2005)

je continue ma serie avec DEICIDE groupe culte avec un excellent "once upon the cross"


----------



## Berthold (5 Avril 2005)

_Hymne à la vie_ en public.





Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ça fait du bien.


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Avril 2005)

hop, les Doors en live et au lit.....


----------



## MrStone (5 Avril 2005)

Ce matin ma playlist _random_ me sort plein de choses sympa :love:

à l'instant c'était _ Triptych Pt 1 & 2_ de Blockhead sur _Music by cavelight_
et avant il y a aussi eu Horace Andy avec _Dont Let Problems Get You Down - No Problem_ sur _Good Vibes_ et aussi Stephanie McKay+The RH Factor _Forget Regret_ sur _Hard Groove_

La journée commence bien, pour une fois


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Avril 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin ma playlist _random_ me sort plein de choses sympa :love:
> 
> à l'instant c'était _ Triptych Pt 1 & 2_ de Blockhead sur _Music by cavelight_
> et avant il y a aussi eu Horace Andy avec _Dont Let Problems Get You Down - No Problem_ sur _Good Vibes_ et aussi Stephanie McKay+The RH Factor _Forget Regret_ sur _Hard Groove_
> ...



Ta liste est incomplète ?     Je ne vois pas les choses sympa


----------



## MrStone (5 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ta liste est incomplète ?     Je ne vois pas les choses sympa



    
Rien que l'album de Blockhead seul me suffiit pour la matinée    :love:

Tiens, pour jouer les rabat-joie, ben en ce moment c'est _Police and Thieves_ versionné par Junior Murvin sur une obscure compil,, dont le cd s'intitule _Natty Sing Hit Song_


----------



## Tangi (5 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ta liste est incomplète ?     Je ne vois pas les choses sympa


Et ceux là alors  ...


*K-OS* (Joyful Rebellion) :






*Rubin Steiner* (Drum major ! ) :






*M83* (Before the dawn heals us) :






*Beck* (Guero), je ne connais que "E-pro", mais ce morceau me rend dingue :






*Kaiser Chiefs* (Employement) :






...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Et ceux là alors  ...
> 
> 
> *K-OS* (Joyful Rebellion) :
> ...



Pas mieux     

Je ne connais pas le premier, je vais me pencher sur les 2ème et 3 ème, le 4ème cela fait une éternité que je ne l'ai plus écouté, le 5 ème je l'ai écouté mais je n'ai pas accroché 

Les 5 pochettes sont sympa en tout cas


----------



## MrStone (5 Avril 2005)

_Nothing left_ des Buzzcocks sur _Love bites_






 la pochette fait un peu sourire aujourd'hui  mais la musique a plutôt bien vieilli


----------



## teo (5 Avril 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> P.S.: Ice, c'est qui déjà le photographe de DM ?  :love:



Rhoooolllalalalalala... iTof... voyons...

Allez... Anton Corbijn.

Photographe, DA, réalisateur, graphiste... je m'arrêterai là... ce gars est trop fort.

Une bonne partie de mon admiration pour DM passe par ces images fortes et continues qu'il sait donner au groupe au fil des années. Sans Corbijn, DM ne serait peut-être pas ce qu'il est aujourd'hui.

Une référence professionnelle, pour moi.





			
				iTof a dit:
			
		

> teo :  une pure merveille que cet album pour un groupe mythique :love: Sur "Original", un certain Alan Wilder a bossé un peu  Et Toni Hallyday :love:, mariée au célêbre Alan Moulder...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IceandFire (5 Avril 2005)

Oui le père ANton   mais il fait aussi d'autres groupes comme U2   et bien d'autres...Même Le Moz !!!  j'ai un superbe ouvrage de lui d'ailleurs avec tout ça...  :love:


----------



## Tangi (5 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux
> 
> Je ne connais pas le premier, je vais me pencher sur les 2ème et 3 ème, le 4ème cela fait une éternité que je ne l'ai plus écouté, le 5 ème je l'ai écouté mais je n'ai pas accroché
> 
> Les 5 pochettes sont sympa en tout cas


Je me souviens avoir juste vu la pochette de *Swayzak* à Virgin il y a quelques années, comme quoi ça m'a marqué, mais je ne connaissais pas, j'en ai écouté des extraits, ça m'a l'air pas mal du tout...

Pour ce qui est de *The Bravery* et de *Vitalic*, albums géniaux, je regrette juste de ne pas en avoir parlé le premier ...

En voilà deux autres, pas tout jeunes mais que j'adooooooore ...


*Boards of Canada* (Music has the right to children) :






Et surtout *2 Many DJ's* (As heard on radio soulwax), des belges de Soulwax :






_"Prenez 45 titres qui n 'ont rien à voir entre eux (des Breeders à New Order, en passant par les Stooges, Destiny's Child ou les Cramps : une vraie pagaille), enchaînez-les et passez-les dans une moulinette dance : vous obtiendrez ce mélange frénétique. [...]"_

 ...

...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Rhoooolllalalalalala... iTof... voyons...
> 
> Allez... Anton Corbijn.
> 
> ...


----------



## iTof (5 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Rhoooolllalalalalala... iTof... voyons...
> 
> Allez... Anton Corbijn.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens avoir juste vu la pochette de *Swayzak* à Virgin il y a quelques années, comme quoi ça m'a marqué, mais je ne connaissais pas, j'en ai écouté des extraits, ça m'a l'air pas mal du tout...
> 
> Pour ce qui est de *The Bravery* et de *Vitalic*, albums géniaux, je regrette juste de ne pas en avoir parlé le premier ...
> 
> ...



*Swayzak* est à 9,90¤ en CD.

Pour *The Bravery* et *Vitalic* le tout c'est que l'on en parle - et puis n'oublie pas que je suis le meilleur d'entre nous    - : pour *The Bravery*, c'est du revival des années 1980 mais c'est sympa - certains y voient un clone de The Strokes et de The Killers -  et pour *Vitalic*, c'est un petit frenchy de chez Gigolo Records et c'est très bien

Si tu as appréciés le principe de *2 Many DJ's*, jette une oreille à


----------



## IceandFire (5 Avril 2005)

Oui je t'attends sur ichat itof   je t'expliquerais  et te ferais montrer


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Avril 2005)

bon , un cd culte de chez culte......avec le combi VW en arriere plan et un musique superbe....
Dylan , donc......


----------



## hegemonikon (5 Avril 2005)

Une ½uvre absolument géniale de 1968 :

_Stimmung_ de *Karlheinz Stockhausen








*Dans l'excellente version des Singcircle chez Hypérion


----------



## teo (5 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> Et surtout *2 Many DJ's* (As heard on radio soulwax), des belges de Soulwax :
> 
> ...



le concept du mash'up/cut up poussé à l'extrême... des pistes dont un bon article lu en janvier dans le new yorker, que vous retrouverez ici  en ligne.

As-tu trouvé le morceau caché sur _2manydj's_ ?

C'est Kylie Minogue, _Can't get you out of my head (Soulwax elektronic mix)_ qui est en position "-1" avant la première piste qui débute normalement (!) sur ta platine CD. J'ai pas réussi à le faire lire par iTunes. Alors import par la chaine avec iMic et la touche Retour pour arriver au début...

Et ce n'est pas le mashup avec New Order et _Blue Monday_ (que j'adore), c'est une version trash très réussie que je trouve excellente, tout saccadée, pure et crade... comme une chaine hifi au bord de l'implosion... A écouter très très fort. Du plaisir à la masse.

Je me le remets _ad nauseam_, là...


----------



## IceandFire (5 Avril 2005)

police ... un florilège et du DM  ah oui du Belle & Sebastian of course...  et une reprise de J.Cash...


----------



## Tangi (5 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> *Swayzak* est à 9,90¤ en CD.
> 
> Pour *The Bravery* et *Vitalic* le tout c'est que l'on en parle - et puis n'oublie pas que je suis le meilleur d'entre nous    - : pour *The Bravery*, c'est du revival des années 1980 mais c'est sympa - certains y voient un clone de The Strokes et de The Killers -  et pour *Vitalic*, c'est un petit frenchy de chez Gigolo Records et c'est très bien
> 
> Si tu as appréciés le principe de *2 Many DJ's*, jette une oreille à


...

Je suis d'accord, *The Bravery*, c'est drôlement sympa, l'album a mis un peu de temps à sortir mais ça valait la peine d'attendre un peu... Pour ce qui est de la comparaison avec *The Killers*, c'est vrai que ça ressemble pas mal, j'ai tellement écouté *The Killers* et en particulier "Mr. Brightside", que j'ai tendance à préférer les new-yorkais...

Par contre je ne trouve pas du tout que ça ressemble à *The Strokes*, mais pas du tout, alors bien sûr ça reste du rock, mais *The Strokes* a quand même un style un peu à part (même si beaucoup tentent de les copier)...

Sinon, ça a l'air alléchant Optimo, à écouter ...

Et un petit peu dans le même genre, les australiens de *The Avalanches* :






_"Au coeur de cet enorme et incroyable imbruglio sonore, tout est travaillé, epuré,pour n'obtenir que le meilleur. Follement génial, ce sample infini vous emmenera loin et haut!!! Aux envolés lyriquement celestes repondent les beats assassins,se mêlant dans un univers propre au duo australien. Cet opus est amour!!! vous n'en sortirez pas indemne... "
_

   ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Avril 2005)

relaxin' ,bossa nova ...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> *Swayzak* est à 9,90¤ en CD.
> 
> Pour *The Bravery* et *Vitalic* le tout c'est que l'on en parle - et puis n'oublie pas que je suis le meilleur d'entre nous    - : pour *The Bravery*, c'est du revival des années 1980 mais c'est sympa - certains y voient un clone de The Strokes et de The Killers -  et pour *Vitalic*, c'est un petit frenchy de chez Gigolo Records et c'est très bien


J'en ai pris des démerdées la dessus


----------



## Tangi (5 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> le concept du mash'up/cut up poussé à l'extrême... des pistes dont un bon article lu en janvier dans le new yorker, que vous retrouverez ici  en ligne.
> 
> As-tu trouvé le morceau caché sur _2manydj's_ ?
> 
> ...


GENIAL   ...

Ca fait à peu près 3 ans que j'ai ce CD, et j'avais jamais eu l'idée de chercher avant la plage 1 une plage cachée, j'en avais jamais entendu parlé non plus. Super, un petit morceau de 4m14s de plus, t'en as d'autres à m'apprendre encore comme ça ...

Je suis en train de l'écouter en ce moment, et je préfère cette version là moi aussi, je la rapatrie grâce à ma micro-chaîne et AudioX...


Et ça y est, c'est fait, excellent ...

Ca mérite bien un énorme coup de boule ça :casse: ...


----------



## Tangi (5 Avril 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> relaxin' ,bossa nova ...


Moi je ne connais que celui-là ...


"Heaven, earth and beyond" :






Sympa ...


----------



## toys (6 Avril 2005)

très bon choix cette album écoute le tangi tu vas pas être deçus il est très bien

pour moi se soir un petit susheela raman et au lit.   love trap


----------



## Berthold (6 Avril 2005)

Itunes me diffuse en boucle :


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Avril 2005)

à tous

encore et toujours : 




Je n'en sors pas depuis cet été... :love:

Vous vous souvenez de ça? 




ça avait été un tube aux Pays-bas en 2000 (j'y ai fais une partie de mes études), le clip était génial : un gosse qui faisait avancer ou reculer le temps avec la télécommande de son walkman :love:

Et eux, ha, j'en bave tellement j'ai adoré les voir en concert... un peu brutal certes, quoique au regard des écoutes de Pitchfork...  





Bonne journée,


----------



## teo (6 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> GENIAL   ...
> 
> Ca fait à peu près 3 ans que j'ai ce CD, et j'avais jamais eu l'idée de chercher avant la plage 1 une plage cachée, j'en avais jamais entendu parlé non plus. Super, un petit morceau de 4m14s de plus, t'en as d'autres à m'apprendre encore comme ça ...
> Je suis en train de l'écouter en ce moment, et je préfère cette version là moi aussi, je la rapatrie grâce à ma micro-chaîne et AudioX...
> ...



Be my guest 
Je l'ai pas découvert tout seul, il y a 6-8 mois. Peut-être ici ou sur Discogs.com, je ne sais plus... 
Pour The Avalanches, tu feras un sacré plaisir à kidboojiboy, c'est un fan si je me souviens bien !

Sinon, là radio iTunes me passe le _Les quatre saisons, (Concerto n°4 en fa mineur, L'hiver RV 297 - I Allegro non molto)_ d'Antonio Vivaldi.
Le son y est meilleur que dans la plupart des attentes téléphoniques  et ce disque mérite d'être ré-écouté en oubliant le reste.
Ah tiens, là, US 3... _Tukka Yoots Riddim_ sur _The hand on the torch_ se pointe nonchalamment et brûle la piste...


----------



## richard-deux (6 Avril 2005)

Tout chaud mais un peu tiède. :mouais:


----------



## IceandFire (6 Avril 2005)

Le dernier U2..;je suis déçu pourtant dieu sait si j'aime U2  ...
là valeur sure : LLoyd Cole le Best of des Singles...
ah oui et puis avant U2 un large extrait d'un Live de Midnight Oil Scream in blue... 

PS : elle est très laide cette pochette des Residents


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (6 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Je suis d'accord, *The Bravery*, c'est drôlement sympa, l'album a mis un peu de temps à sortir mais ça valait la peine d'attendre un peu... Pour ce qui est de la comparaison avec *The Killers*, c'est vrai que ça ressemble pas mal, j'ai tellement écouté *The Killers* et en particulier "Mr. Brightside", que j'ai tendance à préférer les new-yorkais...
> 
> ...



Tangi et les Autres   

Je me permets de te signaler une coquille : la chanteuse australienne comme *The Avalanches* s'appelle *Imbruglia*


----------



## ficelle (6 Avril 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> _Hymne à la vie_ en public.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ce live est enorme ! 

que ce soit l'hymne à la vie, l'ode à emile, ou la superbe reprise de ces gens là   

ça me donne envie de le racheter en CD....


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Avril 2005)

Moi pour l'instant c'est un medley promo hyper rare de Bjork pour Medulla :love:


Et j'ai le poster qui va avec


----------



## Pierrou (6 Avril 2005)

Ben tiens en parlant de Punk:
Le nouveau Millencolin, Kingwood, excellent


----------



## teo (6 Avril 2005)

The cool... de iTunes... c'est marrant les enchainements sont parfaits parfois...

_My Heart (Featuring Nancy Damino)_ de Shazz sur _Beautiful_ Pas mal ce Shazz, pas le coup splendide de son premier mais sensuel et chaleureux...

_Rose rouge_ de St Germain sur _Tourist_ :love: que dire d'autre...

_Love bizzare (Extended 12'')_ de Sheila E & Prince sur _Romance 1600 [12"]_. Dans la lignée d'_Erotic city_, c'est de la même époque. En before, ça devrait le faire. Sheila E toujours fraiche 

_Shivers_ de Subtone Trio sur _Featuring - VHR018_ Encore un album qui s'améliore à la réécoute... le trio a encore fait fort.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Avril 2005)




----------



## ficelle (6 Avril 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

>



j'ai une très nette préférence pour le volume 1


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben tiens en parlant de Punk:
> Le nouveau Millencolin, Kingwood, excellent



mouais, il est bien mais c'est pas "Live on a plate" d'ailleurs, ils n'ont jamais refait un album comme celui-là........


bon, j'ecoute Weezer.....:







vaut pas Pinkerton celui là, non plus....


----------



## Tangi (6 Avril 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> [...]


Je ne connais qu'un morceau "Who's there ? ", je n'ai aucune idée de quel album il s'agit, je l'ai chopé sur une compilation, morceau magnifique, zen, splendide...

...


----------



## macarel (6 Avril 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

>


Tiens, hocus pocus, ça me fait penser à un autre hocus pocus, de Jan Akkerman celui là, avec son groupe FOCUS bien entendu, d'ailleurs, dans la foulé un autre Jan Akkerman (avec Brainbox cette fois ci): Down man et Dark rose, nostalgique mais :love:


----------



## toys (6 Avril 2005)

très bien hocus pocus   
la je suis plus sur un petit blackalicious bon gros son comme il le faut


----------



## MrStone (6 Avril 2005)

Là c'est _Work it!_ de TCO sur _Man with a Movie camera_ :love:

En passant, j'ai (enfin !) pu regarder le dvd contenant le film éponyme de Dziga Vertov ce week-end, hé ben ça vaut le coup d'oeil,et ça explicite beaucoup la musique que Swinscoe a posé dessus.


Rhaa le cinéma soviétique d'entre deux guerres... :love:


----------



## Pierrou (6 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mouais, il est bien mais c'est pas "Live on a plate" d'ailleurs, ils n'ont jamais refait un album comme celui-là........



Ouais, et encore, je crois que mon préfére c 'est Pennybridge Pioneers


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, et encore, je crois que mon préfére c 'est Pennybridge Pioneers



pas faux, je l'oublie souvent celui là......mais c'est toujours un regal de le retrouver......

là, c'est S.C.I.E.N.C.E. de Incubus (et plus particulierement Magic Medecine):


----------



## Tangi (6 Avril 2005)

Maintenant, tout de suite là, c'est çaaaa :


*Day One* (Ordinary man) :






...


----------



## Pierrou (6 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pas faux, je l'oublie souvent celui là......mais c'est toujours un regal de le retrouver......
> 
> là, c'est S.C.I.E.N.C.E. de Incubus (et plus particulierement Magic Medecine):



Ghhaaaaa!  :rateau: Incubuuuuuuus ! 




Encore une fois, Stook, tu démontres ton bon goût :d:d


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Encore une fois, Stook, tu démontres ton bon goût :d:d



oui, je sais, je sais.....   
mais je me vois dans l'obligation de te rendre ton compliment.....
allons, continuons avec Incubus mais par contre, je remonte le temps....:


----------



## steinway (6 Avril 2005)

Goldman


----------



## sofiping (6 Avril 2005)

ça fesait longtemps qu'elles n'etaent passées par mes hp   :love:


----------



## toys (7 Avril 2005)

miss kyttin vs laurent garnier vs millimetric


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

hop, le dernier Clapton et au lit...:


----------



## toys (7 Avril 2005)

electro sipher


----------



## teo (7 Avril 2005)

The Hacker - Rêves mécaniques...





__________________________________________________________________
_Merci toys au fait, attend demain, tu vas sentir ta douleur    Chpok !_


----------



## Berthold (7 Avril 2005)

W.A. MOZART, *eine kleine Nachtmusik*.

Ça réveille en douceur.


----------



## IceandFire (7 Avril 2005)

café del mar volume 4... je découvre...


----------



## pixelemon (7 Avril 2005)

johnny Cash "cocaine" ... wooo ksé bon


----------



## IceandFire (7 Avril 2005)

Le dernier album de STINA NORDENSTAM...the world is saved... so sweety  il y a des personnes qui ont tout...elle fait partie de cette catégorie...


----------



## Tangi (7 Avril 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Le dernier album de STINA NORDENSTAM...the world is saved... so sweety  il y a des personnes qui ont tout...elle fait partie de cette catégorie...


Entièrement d'accord ... Je n'ai que son avant-dernier album "This is just Stina Nordenstam" :love:... 






_"Sur ses morceaux sans horizon fixe, sinueux et passionnants, la vaporeuse Stina Nordenstam convoque fantôme jazz, légers ectoplasmes electro et spectres pop pour accompagner sa voix extraordinaire, lointaine mais enveloppante comme un rêve doux. *De quoi sauver le monde, effectivement - au moins de l'ennui et du vide sentimental*"_

J'aurais pas mieux dit ...


----------



## IceandFire (7 Avril 2005)

je vous le recommande même vous peuple ignorant... :love:    :love:


----------



## IceandFire (7 Avril 2005)

The Delgados... groupe écossais...très bon...enfin c'est mon humble avis... 
the great eastern...leur premier je crois....je les avaient shootées à la route du rock...ils étaient "armés" de vins français, de bières et autres wisky....


----------



## Berthold (7 Avril 2005)

Fabuleux gaucher :


----------



## teo (7 Avril 2005)

J'écoute le _Black album_, de Prince. Black is beautiful.  :love: 

1987: non-sortie officielle. Incognito démasqué, Prince annule la sortie et envoie les CD au pilon. On est vert... 

1988: j'obtiens une K7 copiée d'un copain.  :rateau:   :love: 

1992: je tombe par hasard dans un grand magasin genevois (mais comment est-il arrivé là, c'est un bootleg...), inutile de dire que j'étais heu-reux... :love:   
J'apprend un peu plus tard qu'un des vendeurs s'est fait virer car il magouillait un peu trop avec des cd pas très orthodoxes. Je le remercie quand même.

1994: nouvelle sortie officielle, j'achète. J'avais vraiment l'identique au niveau son. C'est le même. A part les codes. Je me demande combien il y en a eu qui ont tourné.   

A noter la présence de _When 2 R in love_ sur _Lovesexy_ et sur le _Black album_.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'écoute le _Black album_, de Prince. Black is beautiful.  :love:
> 
> 1987: non-sortie officielle. Incognito démasqué, Prince annule la sortie et envoie les CD au pilon. On est vert...
> 
> ...



Il se murmure que Dan Brown va en faire le sujet de son prochain livre : en fait le Saint Graal est ce fameux _Black album_ et Prince un arrière-arrière-arrière- ... -fils de Lazare


----------



## Berthold (7 Avril 2005)




----------



## Tangi (7 Avril 2005)

...


*DJ Hell * (Ny muscle) :



 

C'est un allemand et ça s'entend ... Mais c'est drôlement chouette ... Enfin moi je trouve ...

_Cliquez sur la pochette si vous ne connaissez pas et si vous souhaitez en écouter quelques extraits_...


----------



## teo (7 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> *DJ Hell * (Ny muscle) :
> ...



Pour avoir sué quelques heures sur son mix dans un squat genevois years ago, je peux dire que c'est du couillu...

Ah que de souvenirs ce soir-là...


PS: Pitch... fous-toi de ma gueule et tu seras privé de bibine la prochaine fois qu'on sort !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> PS: Pitch... fous-toi de ma gueule et tu seras privé de bibine la prochaine fois qu'on sort !



c'est malin 

maintenant, il ne vient plus


----------



## Tangi (7 Avril 2005)

C'est encore moi ...


*DJ Mehdi * ((The story of) Espion) :



 

Lui c'est un français et c'est super hyper méga chouette aussi ... 

...

_Cliquez sur la pochette si vous ne connaissez pas et si vous souhaitez en écouter quelques extraits_...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> *DJ Hell * (Ny muscle) :
> ...



Très bon choix Tangi   

Il me semble que ...      






Celui-ci est très bien également : c'est un mix de House sur le 1er CD et d'EBM sur le 2ème


----------



## teo (7 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est malin
> 
> maintenant, il ne vient plus



Là je parlais pas du repas du jeudi soir, et puis rien ne dit qu'il en reviendra pas le gaillard.

Il aime surprendre, alors à nous de le surprendre en retour


----------



## Tangi (7 Avril 2005)

Et parce que je suis particulièrement en forme aujourd'hui :


*DJ Danger Mouse* (The grey album), un album mixant le "Black album" du rappeur *Jay-Z* et le "White album" des *Beatles*, mais la maison de disque (EMI, pour ne pas la citer), détentrice des droits des *Beatles* n'as pas vraiment apprécié, et a interdit sa diffusion, excepté sur Internet, où on peut se le procurer sans trop de problème, et sans que ça ait l'air de poser trop de problème... 

Le "premier" album gratuit que les media vous incitent à télécharger en toute illégalité ... (A vous de voir, personne ne perd de l'argent et c'est plutôt réussi, pas vraiment de raison d'avoir de scrupules  )...






Y a même un clip  : ici, génial ...

C'est pas bien ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est malin
> 
> maintenant, il ne vient plus



+ 



			
				Teo a dit:
			
		

> Là je parlais pas du repas du jeudi soir, et puis rien ne dit qu'il en reviendra pas le gaillard.
> 
> Il aime surprendre, alors à nous de le surprendre en retour



= 

FLOOD comme dirait Itof


----------



## iTof (7 Avril 2005)

pour une fois que je suis rentré tôt chez moi, je vois que l'on occupe le terrain...  

Pitch..., ma petite puce aime bien Richtfest et Cenobita   :love:


----------



## Pierrou (7 Avril 2005)

Wish You Were Here, de Pink Floyd ( Spash viens encore de me faire dessu moi :rateau: )


----------



## CheepnisAroma (7 Avril 2005)

Ouh là là là là, le coup de vieux que je viens de prendre !!!! J'ai parcouru ce fil et je connais à peine 10 % des noms cités ici  :rose: 
Va falloir ouvrir un forum troisième âge pour moi  
Le premier qui suggère un forum Yvette Horner pour moi aura affaire à moi


----------



## teo (7 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...





J'ai été sage ces derniers jours, je me lâche un peu 

Et puis si je veux que _le monde soit à moi_, il faut que j'occupe le terrain, c'est à portée de main maintenant   



Toujours aussi excellent:
_Rougher than a lion (Original mix by Rootsman)_ par The Rootsman sur _International language of dub_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Avril 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> pour une fois que je suis rentré tôt chez moi, je vois que l'on occupe le terrain...
> 
> Pitch..., ma petite puce aime bien Richtfest et Cenobita   :love:



Elle a du goût     Elle ira loin


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Ouh là là là là, le coup de vieux que je viens de prendre !!!! J'ai parcouru ce fil et je connais à peine 10 % des noms cités ici  :rose:
> Va falloir ouvrir un forum troisième âge pour moi
> Le premier qui suggère un forum Yvette Horner pour moi aura affaire à moi



Yvette Quiça ? Connais pas


----------



## Pierrou (7 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Ouh là là là là, le coup de vieux que je viens de prendre !!!! J'ai parcouru ce fil et je connais à peine 10 % des noms cités ici  :rose:
> Va falloir ouvrir un forum troisième âge pour moi
> Le premier qui suggère un forum Yvette Horner pour moi aura affaire à moi


Bon ben je te le suggère alors: un forum Yvette Horner


----------



## teo (7 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Yvette Quiça ? Connais pas





C'est une copine à Jean-Paul


----------



## CheepnisAroma (7 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben je te le suggère alors: un forum Yvette Horner


Pfff... ça m'apprendra tiens  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben je te le suggère alors: un forum Yvette Horner




avec Pitch comme modérateur   :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (7 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Pfff... ça m'apprendra tiens  :rateau:


Niarf, moi, faut pas me tendre de perche comme ça  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Wish You Were Here, de Pink Floyd ( Spash viens encore de me faire dessu moi :rateau: )



halala.....faut arreter....tu m'obliges a te repondre chaque fois que tu postes ici....
mais là, là c'est trop, j'en coule une larme, c'est *Ze Album* .....je dois l'ecouter 25 fois par jour.....mais que c'est bô, que c'est bô.............
............


bon, j'ecoute du NOFX.....









mais apres, je me remet Wish you were here.....


----------



## KARL40 (7 Avril 2005)

En ce moment, j'ai envie de vomir ....






  

 :rateau:


----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Avril 2005)

Pour en revenir au sujet (hum hum) : 

j'écoute beaucoup NOIR DESIR,






Lofofora,





 Emir kusturica,





Cake,





et les fidèles maqros, les fond'poches, .... (groupes locaux !!!)    

Et puis plein d'autres encore...!!!!


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2005)

MACcossinellle a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir au sujet (hum hum) :
> 
> j'écoute beaucoup NOIR DESIR,
> 
> ...



j'adore tes goût musicaux :love: (surtout cake et noir désir)


----------



## Pierrou (7 Avril 2005)

Lofofora ça claque aussi, moi là je viens de retrouver la chanson Beautiful Day de U2


----------



## steinway (7 Avril 2005)

Ravel


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (7 Avril 2005)

Petite selection de la semaine ...

*nine inch nails* : The Downward Spiral




*Marilyn Manson* : Antichrist Superstar




*The Hives* : Vini, Vidi, Vicious




*Led Zeppelin* : Led Zeppelin I




*Deep Purple* : Machine Head


----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'adore tes goût musicaux :love: (surtout cake et noir désir)



Qu'est ce que tu veux je suis parfaite !!   merci


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Avril 2005)

MACcossinellle a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que tu veux je suis parfaite !!   merci



Attention dans ce fil sévit également le meilleur d'entre nous     

Bienvenue - No Smoking sauve le lot


----------



## teo (8 Avril 2005)

_Mad World_ de Tears for Fears, repris par Le Gognol et Muludovski, leur reprise m'épate toujours; demain je me referai l'original, J'adorais _The Hurting_.

c'est par là...

Et puis là le temps que j'écrive, _Padriac my prince_ de Bright Eyes.

Again. Again.


----------



## Berthold (8 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Ouh là là là là, le coup de vieux que je viens de prendre !!!! J'ai parcouru ce fil et je connais à peine 10 % des noms cités ici  :rose:
> Va falloir ouvrir un forum troisième âge pour moi


  un peu pareil pour moi, j'ai l'impression d'être décalé.





			
				CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Le premier qui suggère un forum Yvette Horner pour moi aura affaire à moi


On n'ira pas jusque là. Mais quand je vois Pierrou qui poste Wish you were here, album que j'ai l'impression d'avoir découvert hier, et que je calcule que c'était il y a ... :sick: trente ans... Où est ma cane ? :hosto:  :affraid:


----------



## Berthold (8 Avril 2005)

[MGZ]Slug a dit:
			
		

> Petite selection de la semaine ...
> [...]
> *Led Zeppelin* : Led Zeppelin I
> 
> *Deep Purple* : Machine Head


Non, mais arrêtez, je vais pleurer... après Wish you were here, voilà Machine head et le premier Led Zep...

Bon vous l'aurez bien cherché, voilà :
















et je me mets tout ça en boucle pour la journée (ah zut, je sui s pas là. Bon, ce soir) sur iTunes.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (8 Avril 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> un peu pareil pour moi, j'ai l'impression d'être décalé.


C'est le mot qui convient ! Chuis complètement largué. En plus j'écoute peu la radio, ce qui ne facilite rien.



			
				Berthold a dit:
			
		

> On n'ira pas jusque là. Mais quand je vois Pierrou qui poste Wish you were here, album que j'ai l'impression d'avoir découvert hier, et que je calcule que c'était il y a ... :sick: trente ans... Où est ma cane ? :hosto:  :affraid:


Ouf, à mon grand soulagement les modos n'ont pas créé de forum Yvette Horner pour moi, je respire !
L'autre jour j'écoutais _Roxy & Elsewhere_ de Zappa et je me disais exactement la même chose : 30 ans 
Eh oui, les années passent...


----------



## Berthold (8 Avril 2005)

T'as pris tes gouttes ? On va faire le tour du parc ? Avec ton déambulateur, le docteur a dit que tu pouvais si on va pas trop vite...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (8 Avril 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais arrêtez, je vais pleurer... après Wish you were here, voilà Machine head et le premier Led Zep...
> 
> Bon vous l'aurez bien cherché, voilà :
> 
> ...



bah voilà  ça c'est de la zik'


----------



## IceandFire (8 Avril 2005)

Démarrage avec du Belle & sebastian, et la cure (  ) de Bloc Party....je commence à m'y faire... 
un clonage vocal de Robert Smith et Damon Albarn...


----------



## teo (8 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> C'est le mot qui convient ! Chuis complètement largué. En plus j'écoute peu la radio, ce qui ne facilite rien.
> 
> 
> Ouf, à mon grand soulagement les modos n'ont pas créé de forum Yvette Horner pour moi, je respire !
> ...



Hé hé hé... m'en parlez pas en comptant 30 ans, je me suis rappelé.... Anne Sylvestre !   
Mais on écoute peu Anne Sylvestre par ici, et moi plus vraiment non plus, j'ai eu une période suisse avec Henri Dès au début du siècle (tonton' stuff) mais ça n'a pas duré... Je suis parfois largué aussi, les goûts musicaux étant ici aussi divers que les membres ! Difficile de faire des choix !

Pour découvrir pas mal de groupes, se connecter une heure par jour sur la _Profile Radio_ du Groupe Macgé sur last.fm (liens en bas en signature) ou sur celle de chaque membre. C'est un peu comme si un pote vous faisait une compilation de ses goûts du moment...
Il y a même un forum macgé où tout est expliqué et où on se retrouve.
Viendez donc écouter de la bonne zique...

Et là... _Suffer the children_ sur _The hurting_ de Tears for Fears
1983...


----------



## lumai (8 Avril 2005)

C'est marrant, on en parlait lundi de Tears For Fears... 
Je suis tombée dessus hier en écoutant la radio last.fm d'IceandFire 
Un titre de The Seeds Of Love.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Hé hé hé... m'en parlez pas en comptant 30 ans, je me suis rappelé.... Anne Sylvestre !
> Mais on écoute peu Anne Sylvestre par ici, et moi plus vraiment non plus, j'ai eu une période suisse avec Henri Dès au début du siècle (tonton' stuff) mais ça n'a pas duré... Je suis parfois largué aussi, les goûts musicaux étant ici aussi divers que les membres ! Difficile de faire des choix !
> 
> Pour découvrir pas mal de groupes, se connecter une heure par jour sur la _Profile Radio_ du Groupe Macgé sur last.fm (liens en bas en signature) ou sur celle de chaque membre. C'est un peu comme si un pote vous faisait une compilation de ses goûts du moment...
> ...



Cela reste assez mainstream


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Hé hé hé... m'en parlez pas en comptant 30 ans, je me suis rappelé.... Anne Sylvestre !
> Mais on écoute peu Anne Sylvestre par ici, et moi plus vraiment non plus, j'ai eu une période suisse avec Henri Dès au début du siècle (tonton' stuff) mais ça n'a pas duré... Je suis parfois largué aussi, les goûts musicaux étant ici aussi divers que les membres ! Difficile de faire des choix !
> 
> Pour découvrir pas mal de groupes, se connecter une heure par jour sur la _Profile Radio_ du Groupe Macgé sur last.fm (liens en bas en signature) ou sur celle de chaque membre. C'est un peu comme si un pote vous faisait une compilation de ses goûts du moment...
> ...



J'ai découvert pleins de groupes dont je n'ai pas retenu tous les noms car il y a en certains difficiles à retenir :

- un petit groupe d'irlandais dont le chanteur voulait devenir président de la Banque Mondiale
- un chanteur qui a deux yeux de couleurs différentes et dont la femme est un ex-top model
- un groupe dont un chanteur a définitivement pris la porte
- une ribambelle de pompeurs des années 1980
- le fleuron de l'exception culturelle française et de la chanson à texte
- ...  

Et bien d'autres découvertes toutes aussi passionnantes les unes que les autres


----------



## Tangi (8 Avril 2005)

...


*Panico* (Subliminall kill)     :



 

Ca donne une pêche d'enfer, _"...prévenez votre popotin que vous allez lui faire subir des mouvements + qu'inhabituels ! Inutile de dire que *Franz Ferdinand* est fan pour savoir que ce groupe est un véritable remède à la déprime ! [...] Mais d'où vient cette énergie ? Encore plus efficace qu'un bon beat disco pour certain ou comment bouger son corps sur du punk : indéfinissable mais tellement bon !! "_  ...

Malheureusement je n'ai pas l'album, les achats irraisonnés du début d'année et la réparation de mon Appareil photo sont venus à bout de mon portefeuille de sale chômeur... Je vous le conseille quand même (J'ai quand même un morceau, "Transpiralo" pêchu comme je ne sais quoi, que j'ai sur une compil... )...

.....

_Cliquez sur la pochette si vous ne connaissez pas et si vous souhaitez en écouter quelques extraits_...


----------



## IceandFire (8 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, on en parlait lundi de Tears For Fears...
> Je suis tombée dessus hier en écoutant la radio last.fm d'IceandFire
> Un titre de The Seeds Of Love.



Héhéhéhéhéhéhé :love:    :love:    :love:    :love:     :style: 

tiens là je vais shooter porcelain et the film....je connais pas... :rose:


----------



## teo (8 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Cela reste assez mainstream




Tu me connais... je revendique la pop mainstream et parfois, un certain goût pour la daube ou l'excellence... mais j'assume totalement mon inculture 

D'ailleurs si vous êtes sur Genève, la France voisine ou la Suisse romande le samedi 7 mai, y'a enfin un _Boulevard des Hits_ à l'_Usine_ de Genève, j'espère qu'on s'y verra... je fais le voyage tout exprès pour. Une grande soirée de passeurs de disque pour des amateurs de daube calibrée tout or, platine, paillettes et... boule à facette géante 
Ce sera, je l'espère, grandiose.






Je vais pouvoir pogoter sur Nirvana, sauter sur Madness, me vautrer sur Dalida, me dandiner sur Cloclo, lascivement onduler sur Donna Summer, chanter sur les Poppies ou Joe Dassin...

Sinon là, j'écoute la _Personal radio_ d'un gars à New-York sur Audioscrobbler.

et c'est très bon...

_Nebraska_ de Bruce Springsteen sur le _Live 1975-1985_


Au fait, hier soir, j'ai vu pour la première fois _Jackass_ sur MTV, et ils passaient le _Teenage kicks_ des _Undertones_ sur les exploits de gars qui se balançaient tout nus du haut d'un plongeoir de 10 mètres de haut. Comme quoi les jeunes aussi écoutent les Undertones...


----------



## MrStone (8 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> J'ai découvert pleins de groupes dont je n'ai pas retenu tous les noms car il y a en certains difficiles à retenir :
> 
> - un petit groupe d'irlandais dont le chanteur voulait devenir président de la Banque Mondiale
> - un chanteur qui a deux yeux de couleurs différentes et dont la femme est un ex-top model
> ...



mouahahaha   (surtout les pompeurs des années 80    )


Tiens, ajoute donc ça à ta collec' si ce n'est déjà fait :







Chuis désolé c'est aussi un peu mainstream à sa façon (bah oui, quoi, Ninja Tune c'est un peu galvaudé comme label, non ? Surtout par rapport aux allemands ou aux autrichiens du moment :rateau: ), mais j'arrive pas à décrocher :love:


----------



## teo (8 Avril 2005)

Immelmann's Profile radio depuis 50 mn.

Je t'y prend garnement ! (Gary Jules et _Mad world_...   )

Là c'est Alien Ant Farm et _Smooth Criminal_. En Californie aussi celui-là ?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (8 Avril 2005)

?


----------



## yak_masala (8 Avril 2005)

Allez tous acheter des albums de Toots & The Maytals, c'est mortel!


----------



## teo (8 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'écoute *Radio Tarifa*, et tout à l'heure *Patti Smith* (Dream of Life)...
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:





si tu écoutes de la musique avec iTunes; il faut que tu t'inscrives sur last.fm mon grand... c'est impératif !     

Radio Tarifa et Patty Smith, ça fera du bien dans les stats    


Sinon là Peter Gabriel's _Passion_. Un disque que toute personne devrait se voir offrir à la naissance.   Si si si


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Sinon là Peter Gabriel's _Passion_. Un disque que toute personne devrait se voir offrir à la naissance.   Si si si



A sa naissance oui     et après aussi


----------



## Pierrou (8 Avril 2005)

Je me suis écouté " La Truite' de Schubert sur mon plumard tout à l'heure.... quel Pied !


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2005)

juste parce que ...


----------



## fredtravers (8 Avril 2005)

Tous partis en week end dasn l'immeuble !!!
Je me suis mis à mon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai joué  la  ...




... vallée d'obermann
superbe
plaisir
puis la deuxième etude symphonique ...

Mes migires désirant QUAND meme DORMIR ...   itms regorge de belles phrases musicales ...
allez hop, les etudes d'execution transcendentales ... mazzepa ... superbe ... à ecouter ...


----------



## sofiping (8 Avril 2005)

ouuuuuuhh ya
vive ma liberté yé yé yé
la vie des autres c'est pas une vie pour toi 
......n'importe quoi  
mais le pire de tout je suis content
ha ha ha ha ha ha ha   
je chante une belle chanson a la française  

              clap clap clap   clap clap


ARNO  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Avril 2005)

le maitre


----------



## teo (9 Avril 2005)

_Aria (Allegretto maestoso)_ du _Stabat Mater_ de Gioacchino Rossini

Ensuite c'est _I'm just a lucky so and so_ de Ella F sur la compil _So what ! Late night_ Quelle voix :love:

Après ce sera Dave Gahan et _She said (goodbye)_ sur _Papers Monsters_


----------



## toys (9 Avril 2005)

réponce rien ce soir repos des oreils et elle lon bien mériter


----------



## teo (9 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> réponce rien ce soir repos des oreils et elle lon bien mériter



Tu m'as l'air encore bien ce soir 



là, _Magic Carpet Ride _de Mighty Dub Katz, sur _Magic Carpet Ride_ (Single)

ce morceau est toujours aussi cool et entrainant... _Arikiki_ , du Norman Cook encore excellent  




> If you wanna get high, get on my carpet ride
> if you wanna get high, get on my carpet ride
> if you wanna get ???, you gonna pay for ???
> if you wanna get ???, you gonna pay for ???
> (woman voice) ?esta cono serme?


----------



## toys (9 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'as l'air encore bien ce soir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j ai fait du studio toute la journée je suis en pleine forme mais les oreiles sont morte de fatigue je les preserve un peut se soir


----------



## Berthold (9 Avril 2005)

Juste pour Children of the sea, Lonely is the word et Heaven and hell, qui me fait toujours penser à Stairway to heaven de Led Zep dans sa construction.
Dans ces deux morceaux j'adore l'apogée avec les quelques notes qui introduisent le solo. Quand j'étais jeune j'ai bousillé quelques cassettes à les rembobiner 20 fois au même endroit... À croire que c'est voulu par les auteurs...


----------



## pixelemon (9 Avril 2005)

night in white satin de Moody Blues


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

bon, avant d'aller me coucher, un petit Patience unplugged (dans lies ) des guns and roses....
mais juste ce morceau....







ps: les amis d'audioscrobbler, vous avez eu des problemes avec votre plug-in ou c'est juste moi...
depuis que je l'ai mis (enlevé depuis) iTunes ne m'a fait que des trucs bizarres....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, avant d'aller me coucher, un petit Patience unplugged (dans lies ) des guns and roses....
> mais juste ce morceau....
> 
> 
> ...



Stook, de quel type sont tes ennuis ? j'en ai mais je ne sais pas si c'est iTunes ou ITunes+plug-in ou plug-in


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Stook, de quel type sont tes ennuis ? j'en ai mais je ne sais pas si c'est iTunes ou ITunes+plug-in ou plug-in



ben, j'ai pas developpé car ca ne me semblait pas etre l'endroit mais pour l'instant je fais des test, 
sans le plug-in, Itunes a l'air de ce comporter normalement (enfin, comme avant)
mais quand je met le plug-in, j'ai des morceaux qui ne se lisent pas, l'ipod qui me fait n'importe quoi (il refuse de ce mettre a jour, ne lit pas certain morceau importé...), des trucs bizarres dans le style....

donc, pour l'instant je teste et dans quelques temps je pourrais dire avec certitude d'ou ca provient exactement...comme c'est temps ci, j'ai pas trop le temps d'utiliser Itunes, je ne peux comparer comme quand les premier symptome sont apparu....

enfin, voila....  


sinon, c'est ma chaine qui diffuse Virgin Suicide de Air...(la B.O. du film)


----------



## pixelemon (9 Avril 2005)

Alone in Kyoto de Air


----------



## pixelemon (9 Avril 2005)

et là je pars me promener en vélo avec l'album 3substances" de DJ Cam (j'adooooooore les sushis)


----------



## pixelemon (9 Avril 2005)

et là je pars me promener en vélo avec l'album "substances" de DJ Cam (j'adooooooore les sushis)


----------



## teo (9 Avril 2005)

... on peut en parler sur notre forum AS-Last fm ou par iChat si tu veux.   


Là, Bertrand Blessing Trio: _Heliport_ sur _Second vocabulary_


----------



## Pierrou (9 Avril 2005)

Je me sens un peu en vacances là, alors .....


----------



## Talchan (9 Avril 2005)

Miossec "Brûle", consumation assurée


----------



## toys (9 Avril 2005)

rien y a pas de systeme son ou je suis c'est la misère


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Avril 2005)

Là je m'écoute l'édition spéciale du dernier album de Moby "Hotel" que je viens d'acheter


----------



## Berthold (9 Avril 2005)




----------



## Pierrou (9 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'écoute l'édition spéciale du dernier album de Moby "Hotel" que je viens d'acheter



Il est comment?


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Avril 2005)

La, c'est Sigur Ros, un groupe islandais : 







Une merveille, à écouter d'urgence!


----------



## toys (10 Avril 2005)

k2R riddim je ne kif pas beaucoup mais l album apel d r a un putain de son


----------



## minime (10 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Une merveille, à écouter d'urgence!



C'est très beau et tout, mais tous les deux ou trois morceaux j'ai besoin d'un ptit remontant pour éviter le coma.


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Avril 2005)

petite selection de la nuit.....





















et voila, bonne nuit......


----------



## sofiping (10 Avril 2005)

t'as fait un bon choix avec Gorillaz , je te suis sur ce coup là


----------



## IceandFire (10 Avril 2005)

Sigur Ros on connait bien ici .... là en boucle : "can you touch me" de "the film" vous savez la musique de la pub peugeot avec les petites voitures....  très sympa ces jeunes gens en tout cas, après une séance de prises de vues sous la pluie ce vendredi...   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

:love:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   :love:​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

:love:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   :love:​


----------



## Pierrou (10 Avril 2005)

Putain j'adore


----------



## KARL40 (10 Avril 2005)

Là tout de suite immédiatement : SLINT


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

:love:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   :love:​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

:love: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   :love:​


----------



## Macounette (10 Avril 2005)

En ce moment, depuis hier surtout (après le :love: :love: :love: concert à Bâle)... *Mark Knopfler* ... the one and only.... :love: :love: :love: chuis accro :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (10 Avril 2005)

-------------


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Avril 2005)

Là c'est Zazie et son dernier album Rodéo


----------



## macarel (10 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est Zazie et son dernier album Rodéo


Très bien ça, j'irai la voir à Carcassonne en juillet   
Là, j'écoute John Cambell (du blues "grave") (keep the devil in the hole)
ah, ça change, maintenant c'est Nick Cave (Red right hand) :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (10 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est Zazie et son dernier album Rodéo



J'aime beaucoup le rodéo avec Zazie...


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Avril 2005)

Là dans un autre registre The Hacker avec Reves Mecaniques


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Avril 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup le rodéo avec Zazie...



Salut Kid   

Gorky's Zygotic Mynci


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Avril 2005)

chimeneeeee nadiyaaaaaa   juanes, le top du top en amerique latine!! vraiment bien pop et top!


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Avril 2005)

petite soirée tranquille avec "Chick Shaving" des COS avec Miss Kittin


----------



## CheepnisAroma (11 Avril 2005)

En guise de réponse à cette question, ce lien :

http://www.somnius.com/amn

C'est un site ouaibe (in English, sorry) sur les musiques... disons... différentes  
Sur la page d'accueil :


> A source for news on music that is challenging, interesting, different, progressive, introspective, or just plain weird


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Avril 2005)

et voila, puis bonne nuit....:


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Avril 2005)

et encore une petite serie, speciale film d'aronofsky:

je viens de finir :








et j'attaque:


----------



## IceandFire (11 Avril 2005)

Le dernier Shivaree et la ben DM  "stange love" et tout le toutim


----------



## teo (11 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>




BO magnifique... pas encore vu le film...



Sinon la BO Lord of the ring. Howard Shore.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Serge Gainsbourg !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> BO magnifique... pas encore vu le film...




Malheureux....mais tu attends quoi?????vite vite......il est fabuleux, enorme, un chef d'oeuvre...
jamais vu un film aussi noir....


----------



## MrStone (11 Avril 2005)

Pi n'était pas mal non plus..  ni la BO, du reste


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Avril 2005)

http://images-eu.amazon.com/images/P/B0007LLP1U.01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg


----------



## teo (11 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

>



ça va mieux comme ça, non ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Avril 2005)

Pour le moment, c'est vraiment *GROS* coup de coeur pour cet album :






:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Nobody (11 Avril 2005)

Une petite bombe à (re)visiter:






Euh... je parle pas de la fille, hein?

Quoique...

 

Ceci dit, la photo date quand même de 1980 alors je sais pas trop dans quel état de fraicheur elle est à présent, 25 ans plus tard!! :affraid: :style:


----------



## steinway (12 Avril 2005)

la flute


----------



## steinway (12 Avril 2005)

la 9e


----------



## toys (12 Avril 2005)

france inter sa détend


----------



## toys (12 Avril 2005)

grève cher inter je passe sur bbc1xtra jungle radio on web ruf systeme avec L double


----------



## macarel (12 Avril 2005)

pour commencer: Andy Summers & Robert FRipp: Bewitched :love: pendant que je compte les petites bébêtes sur les plants de tomates


----------



## IceandFire (12 Avril 2005)

De temps en temps....it's so so good....


----------



## teo (12 Avril 2005)

Ce matin pour bien commencer:


_Read it in books (22-08-79_) d'Echo & the Bunnymen sur _Peel Sessions 79-97 (Evergreen Bonus CD)_ Grande classe que ce groupe. J'ai découvert y'a seulement 6-7 ans, mais j'ai bien accroché :love:

_Any how_ de Llorca sur _New Comer_ Très bon album, très bon DJ, ce Llorca est superdoué, je me rappelle un excellent concert au Trabendo avec Lady Bird, magique...

_Saye Mogo Bana_ de Issa Bagayogo sur _Timbuktu_ Electronique, blues, africain, c'est vraiment un bel album.
Label: 6 Degrees Records, qui a signé des gens comme The Outernationalists*, Bebel Gilberto, Banco De Gaia, DJ Cam, Jorane et F. Galliano.
* Très bon aussi  :love:


----------



## richard-deux (12 Avril 2005)

En attendant le prochain album de Gorillaz, je me réécoute le premier éponyme.

La vidéo du prochain single est vraiment sympa. :love: 

A voir ici.


----------



## teo (12 Avril 2005)

Tiens la page s'affiche plus... on va avoir une fermeture du forum dans pas longtemps (depuis hier ça rame à mort chez moi).

Merci pour ton lien _richarddeux_... excellent... 
Edit: on peut écouter le morceau sur le Store US ou UK, mais pas en France ! 


_
Question bête au créateur du fil et aux modérateurs: ça irait pas plus vite (moins lentement ?) si on créait une suite à ce post...7000 posts, c'est pas un peu beaucoup, non ?_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Tiens la page s'affiche plus... on va avoir une fermeture du forum dans pas longtemps (depuis hier ça rame à mort chez moi)._
> Question bête au créateur du fil et aux modérateurs: ça irait pas plus vite (moins lentement ?) si on créait une suite à ce post...7000 posts, c'est pas un peu beaucoup, non ?_



exact: je crois que l'optimum est de 300 pages


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Avril 2005)

Peut-être un peu trop _commercial_, mais je trouve tout de même que cet album est très bon :






C'est bien sûr par _Somebody told me_ que j'ai découvert _The Killers_ et franchement, j'aime beaucoup


----------



## MrStone (12 Avril 2005)

Tiens, ce week-end je suis retombé sur ça parmi mes vieux cd :






Bauhaus - _Swing the heartache_  "Pour la première fois réunies sur un seul cd officiel, l'intégralité des BBC Sessions" :love:
Du coup, rippé et hop sur l'iPod 

Là la photo est un peu crade mais en vrai c'est très joli


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Avril 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> En attendant le prochain album de Gorillaz, je me réécoute le premier éponyme.
> 
> La vidéo du prochain single est vraiment sympa. :love:
> 
> A voir ici.



pour patienter plus tranquillement, fait comme moi, ecoute le G-Sides, il est vraiment pas mal.....


----------



## Tangi (12 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être un peu trop _commercial_, mais je trouve tout de même que cet album est très bon :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pourquoi commercial ??? ... C'est vrai qu'on entend pas mal "Somebody told me", mais c'est un super groupe, un album génial :love:... J'adore "Mr. Brightside", le compteur d'iTunes affiche 89 ... J'ai dû l'écouter en boucle ...

Sinon, j'en remet une petite couche avec *The Bravery*, dont on a parlé il y une semaine ou deux, un peu dans le même genre : 


*The Bravery* (The Bravery) :






Et puis il y a encore quelques secondes c'était ça, que j'ai découvert à Saint-Malo en 2003 :


*Yeah Yeah Yeahs* (Yeah Yeah Yeahs) :






...


----------



## Tangi (12 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pour patienter plus tranquillement, fait comme moi, ecoute le G-Sides, il est vraiment pas mal.....


C'était pas la version japonaise ça ???

A moins que je confonde :mouais:...


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas la version japonaise ça ???
> 
> A moins que je confonde :mouais:...



c'est un ensemble de face B, des remix et autre inedit, et effectivement, ce n'est sortie qu'au japon mais a l'heure actuelle, c'est pas ce qui empeche de ce le procurer......j'ai agheté le mien chez virgin rayon import....

il est tres different de l'autre, Clint Eastwood est devenu super Rap et 19/2000 encore plus dance
et puis il y a une belle version de Dracula.....

bref pour ce qui ont aimé le premier celui là est indispensable......


----------



## Tangi (12 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est un ensemble de face B, des remix et autre inedit, et effectivement, ce n'est sortie qu'au japon mais a l'heure actuelle, c'est pas ce qui empeche de ce le procurer......j'ai agheté le mien chez virgin rayon import....
> 
> il est tres different de l'autre, Clint Eastwood est devenu super Rap et 19/2000 encore plus dance
> et puis il y a une belle version de Dracula.....
> ...


J'ai plus de sous sous ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> J'ai plus de sous sous ...



Dommage car j'aurais pu te proposer de rajouter dans ton panier le Laika comes home...


----------



## Tangi (12 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Dommage car j'aurais pu te proposer de rajouter dans ton panier le Laika comes home...


Sadique ...


----------



## Tangi (12 Avril 2005)

Un album à avoir absolument (pour qui aime l'électro) ...


*Timo Maas* (Loud) :



 


P.S. Enfin moi je dis ça mais chacun fait comme il veut  ...


_Cliquez sur la pochette pour en écouter quelques extraits... _


----------



## KARL40 (12 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> *Yeah Yeah Yeahs* (Yeah Yeah Yeahs) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
J'ai bien aimé cet album également. Par contre il faut surtout voir la vidéo de "y control" avec des enfants pas sages !!! Excellente (comme le morceau d'ailleurs) !


----------



## steinway (12 Avril 2005)

Ravel


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2005)

retour aux sources en ce qui me concerne


----------



## KARL40 (12 Avril 2005)

Teenage Riot  :bebe:


----------



## Tiobiloute (12 Avril 2005)

PULSE des Pink Floyd, un classique de mon iPod


----------



## teo (12 Avril 2005)

Ce soir alternance, William Shatner et Jimmy Somerville (pas que le dernier, _Home again_, _Dare To Love_ est aussi un bon album pop).

Là c'est _Common people_.


----------



## Nobody (12 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Common people_.


 
Le frère de _Village People_?
 

Euh... Je sors?
:rose: 


Sinon, pour moi, ce soir, c'est


----------



## steinway (12 Avril 2005)

Debussy


----------



## bompi (12 Avril 2005)

Ce soir, retour à Thievery Corporation (The Cosmic Game) et on enchaîne sur Cabaret Voltaire (Easy Life) pour finir avec Biosphere (Autour de la Lune). Ça va planer ...


----------



## teo (12 Avril 2005)

nnnnaaaannnn... _Common People_ c'est le le petit cousin de _Pulp_   
Pas tt à fait la même branche 

Si tu sors... couvre-toi...


----------



## bompi (12 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Un album à avoir absolument (pour qui aime l'électro) ...
> 
> 
> *Timo Maas* (Loud) :
> ...



Ouaip ! C'est sympa quoique, à mes yeux pas fondamental (sauf le respect que l'on doit à ce brave Timo). Chuis en train de réécouter Easy Life (remix trop bien de Robert Gordon) et Fluid de Cabaret Voltaire (1990 !!) et ... je trouve que c'est autre chose, tout de même.

Mais j'avoue avoir un faible pour Help Me dans l'album de T.Maas


----------



## bompi (12 Avril 2005)

Ah oui, puisque l'on parle Électro, j'en profite pour placer LFO, dont le troisième album (Sheath) est une merveille. Après Frequencies et Advance. Les trois sont des références (copiés, inégalés).


----------



## supermoquette (12 Avril 2005)




----------



## Le Gognol (13 Avril 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, puisque l'on parle Électro, j'en profite pour placer LFO, dont le troisième album (Sheath) est une merveille. Après Frequencies et Advance. Les trois sont des références (copiés, inégalés).


 
En même temps, LFO une référence, c'est quasiment une lapalissade.  

Et hop un petit lien.

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (13 Avril 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Et hop un petit lien.



Et hop un autre.   :love: 

'+


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Avril 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Et hop un autre.   :love:
> 
> '+


mmm sympa .. mais bon ce forming la je trouve que cela devient un cauchemar repandu dans trop de clip! sinon le scenario est original


----------



## macarel (13 Avril 2005)

Pour ce matin: Jan Hammer: The first seven days


----------



## teo (13 Avril 2005)

_L'homme des marais_ Les Négresses Vertes sur _Mlah_

Souvenirs alcoolisés des férias nimoises 88-89. Les bodegas des copains où la faune hétéroclite se retrouvait entre 18h pour les plus lève-tôt et 7h du matin pour les courageux. Petit plaisir des siestes en terrasse.

Puis Thelma Houston et _Don't leave me this way_, en 1977, tellement sexe.

Superbe voix Motown, superbe morceau disco. The Communards sont largement en dessous, enfin, autre genre.



> Thelma Houston
> Don't Leave Me This Way Lyrics
> 
> Um-hm-hm... aah ah ah...
> ...


----------



## Tangi (13 Avril 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip ! C'est sympa quoique, à mes yeux pas fondamental (sauf le respect que l'on doit à ce brave Timo). Chuis en train de réécouter Easy Life (remix trop bien de Robert Gordon) et Fluid de Cabaret Voltaire (1990 !!) et ... je trouve que c'est autre chose, tout de même.
> 
> Mais j'avoue avoir un faible pour Help Me dans l'album de T.Maas


Question de goût, pour moi c'est un album incontournable de ma discothèque ...

"Help me" est un petit chef-d'½uvre, de mon point de vue. La participation de *Kelis* sur ce sample de "Prelude and outer space" (tiré de la bande original de _Le jour où la terre s'arrêta_ de *Bernard Hermann*) y est aussi pour quelque chose...

Mais j'adore "Caravan", sur lequel participe *Finley Quaye*, "Bad days", "Hash driven", "Shifter", enfin bref pratiquement tout l'album ...



			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, puisque l'on parle Électro, j'en profite pour placer LFO, dont le troisième album (Sheath) est une merveille. Après Frequencies et Advance. Les trois sont des références (copiés, inégalés).


Tout à fait d'accord, album très  très très chouette ...


			
				Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Et hop un autre.   :love:
> 
> '+


Pas mal le clip  ...


----------



## IceandFire (13 Avril 2005)

"Spanish bombs"... The clash anthology... valeur sure...


----------



## KARL40 (13 Avril 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> "Spanish bombs"... The clash anthology... valeur sure...


 
Tu vas me jeter cette compil de m.... et aller acheter le LONDON CALLING d'où est extraite cette chanson ! Et plus vite que ça !!! 

:rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Avril 2005)

Là c'est Rammstein  (je me surprends !) un pote a insisté pour que j'écoute


----------



## macarel (13 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est Rammstein  (je me surprends !) un pote a insisté pour que j'écoute


kezako? :rose:


----------



## mado (13 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _L'homme des marais_ Les Négresses Vertes sur _Mlah_
> 
> Souvenirs alcoolisés des férias nimoises 88-89. Les bodegas des copains où la faune hétéroclite se retrouvait entre 18h pour les plus lève-tôt et 7h du matin pour les courageux. Petit plaisir des siestes en terrasse.


 
La voix d'Elno sur ce morceau me revient immédiatement en mémoire... Je vis pas loin de ses marais désormais. 
Bouh, un peu de spleen, là..


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _L'homme des marais_ Les Négresses Vertes sur _Mlah_
> 
> Souvenirs alcoolisés des férias nimoises 88-89. Les bodegas des copains où la faune hétéroclite se retrouvait entre 18h pour les plus lève-tôt et 7h du matin pour les courageux. Petit plaisir des siestes en terrasse.




_"Si tu m'aimes vraiment, viens donc me retrouver, n'ais pas peur sur ta route des barques échouées..."_

*Ah, somptueux !* presque des frissons que j'en aurais encore à l'écouter 





_P.S : si t'as envie de souvenirs alcoolisés pour la féria nimoise cru '05...   _


----------



## KARL40 (13 Avril 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> kezako? :rose:


 
Un 'ptit groupe allemand qui pratique une musique "indus/métal" et qui fait peur aux petits enfants ! Enfin maintenant de moins en moins !!! 

Tu peux aller t'éclater les oreilles ici : http://rammstein.com/
et choisis  "rammsteinplayer" pour vois de jolies vidéos !


----------



## teo (13 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> La voix d'Elno sur ce morceau me revient immédiatement en mémoire... Je vis pas loin de ses marais désormais.
> Bouh, un peu de spleen, là..




Oui. Heureusement c'est passé. Un peu.   


Sinon, là, très étrange morceau... très bon album...

_Si tu m'accompagnes (remix by Luciano)_ de Hadja Kouyate & Ali Boulo Santo sur Fkw 016
Frédéric Galliano n'est pas loin... ce gars est magicien


----------



## Foguenne (13 Avril 2005)

Comme Téo me l'a très justement fait remarquer, ce thread avec ses 350 pages rame pas mal.
Je vais donc le fermer et ouvrir la version 2 dans la foulée. 

On continue ici.   merci.


----------

